# What did you have for dinner?



## mrmexico25

Unfortunately, I was lazy and made my fiance make dinner, so hamburger helper it was! 

Actually, it wasn't that bad.  It filled me up either way :\


----------



## thetincook

Ma Po Tofu made with beef.


----------



## mrmexico25

Tofu and beef?  Sounds interesting.  I've only had enjoyable tofu a few times in a hot and sour soup.  I'm kinda on the fence with it...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Aloha brand Shoyu (Soy Sauce) chicken,

steamed (sticky) white rice,

“quick” cucumber kim chee,

Kong Namul (Mung Bean Sprout Salad)

and mint chocolate chip ice cream for dessert. 

How’s that for a multi-cultural supper?


----------



## mrmexico25

Kane sounds very `mixed, yet traditional in all sense of the word!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

MrM, this would be a typical dinner in Hawaii. 

We would mix together all different ethnicities, it’s all good.


----------



## thetincook

Kane, you forgot the double scoop of macaroni salad!


mrmexico25 said:


> Tofu and beef? Sounds interesting. I've only had enjoyable tofu a few times in a hot and sour soup. I'm kinda on the fence with it...


It's a great dish. Depending on my mood, I like to cut the tofu in 'dominos' and give them a nice sear in the wok before cooking anything else. Fried tofu has a great texture in the finished dish. You can also cube it up, and blanch it for a lil bit to give it a little more bite.

If you're interested in making the ma po tofu, I can make a thread or something.


----------



## siduri

Last night i got home really late, after 9.  We were starving.  I put water on to boil.  Heated butter and oil in a frying pan, whizzed a couple of shallots and a couple of garlic cloves in the chopper attachment of the immersion blender.  Dumped that in, along with a couple of pinches flaked hot red pepper, and sauteed over low heat.  Meanwhile when water was boiling I tossed the spaghetti in the water with handful of salt.  added a couple of handfuls of shelled deveined shrimp from the freezer to the frying pan and let them sautee as they defrosted (my usual technique is more careful than this).  Threw in a couple of glugs from the bottle of dry white vermouth, let it get syrupy, added frozen peas and shut the gas while they defrosted and the pasta finished cooking.  Drained the pasta, dumped the shrimp stuff into the pasta and mixed - we were at the table in 15 minutes.

NOT BAD!


----------



## mrmexico25

Thetincook:

That would actually be cool of you to do...I've rarely eaten tofu, let alone cook with it!  I'll try anything once!


----------



## petalsandcoco

just got in from restaurant Riccardo's in the Dollard des Ormeaux, the food was great. Small family owned restaurant.

we all shared too many apps but the shrimp limoncello & risotto was terrific.

Petals.

I'm going back to get the recipe


----------



## margcata

Petals:  The risotto with prawns and lemon liquor sounds lovely. This is very common in Napoli, and the Amalfi Coast, citrus grove country. Sometimes I prepare a shellfish risotto.

I too had gone out for dinner, as I was having some work done at the family Condo in Italia. The fish we had eaten was lovely, swordfish with capers, olives, tomato, white wine and basil.  

Nice post.

M.C.


----------



## scubadoo97

Last night entertained a friend. The menu was, app-ceviche of scallops shrimp and amberjack. The mains were 10-12 cnt. head on Gulf shrimp and amberjack fillets and shredded brussel sprouts as a side plus a salad

Tonight seared yellow fin tuna, guacamole and streamed broccoli seasoned with dashi and a wasabi cream sauce


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

We had my Mother over for dinner tonight and I made Bulgogi (Korean BBQ Beef) for her.

The house still smells delicious.


----------



## butzy

I had my neighbour over for his birthday and a couple other people

We had thai chicken red curry with bamboo shoots, red beef curry and creamy green curry + rice and salads.


----------



## mrmexico25

Tonight I made an Open Faced Turmeric Chicken Sandwich topped with sauteed peppers, shallots, garlic, Serrano peppers, and baby portabellos. Then I melted Havarti cheese over everything and placed it one toasted Ciabatta bread and olive oil. It was yummy! As usual, here's the pic:


----------



## mrmexico25

I've never used Turmeric before and it gave the chicken a wonderful yellow color and great, new flavor!  I will be trying this dish at my restaurant SOON!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

mrM, brah, that looks soooo ONO (delish) !!

could you please share that recipe? 

maybe we can try one of your dishes brfore your customers /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## luvpie

Beef goulash over steaming hot buttered noodles, green salad with frisky dressing on it, warmed sourdough bread.


----------



## mrmexico25

haha Kane sounds good!

Here it is:  First, I'd like to state that I've been trying to utilize ingredients that I've had in my fridge or pantry without buying new stuff and spending more money.  I didn't look up a recipe for this, and pretty much "shot from the hip" as some Texans would say   It was my first time cooking with Turmeric too...

First I sauteed sliced green, red and yellow bell peppers (1 each), shallots (2), garlic, Serrano peppers (2) in butter.  After the veg softens up, add sliced baby portabellos and cook until soft.  Then I seasoned boneless chicken thigh meat with kosher salt, ground black pepper and a light dusting of Turmeric on both sides.  Put butter in saute pan and make sure it's HOT!  I put the chicken in, and sear on both sides until chicken is cooked through.  Then, I cut the Ciabatta in half and toasted it with butter on a skillet until crisp. 

Plating:  Place Ciabatta on plate, drizzle with olive oil and lightly cracked pepper.  Then, slice the chicken and add on top of bread.  Then add veggie mixture and Havarti cheese and melt in microwave fore 30 seconds (or oven, or whatever equipment you want lol).  Then garnish with parsley and WHALAH!

PS, this dish tastes a lot better with about 3 glasses of Merlot


----------



## tlgcchef

Pan seared Pork tenderloin with a blueberry demi, roasted fingerlings and baby carrots.  A bottle of Alpine Beer co. Duet to wash it all down.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

mrM ... everything is better with wine braddah !! 

but I will try this one ... let us know how it goes over in your place too ..


----------



## mrmexico25

tlgcchef said:


> Pan seared Pork tenderloin with a blueberry demi, roasted fingerlings and baby carrots. A bottle of Alpine Beer co. Duet to wash it all down.


Sounds great...blueberry demi? Interesting parring with pork tenderloin... Can you elaborate on it?


----------



## mrmexico25

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> mrM ... everything is better with wine braddah !!
> 
> but I will try this one ... let us know how it goes over in your place too ..


Will do! Although, I wont run it this weekend because were having a huge crawfish boil for St. Patricks day and I'll do a few other seafood specials to go along with it. The Turmeric Chicken will probably be served in a couple of weeks


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@ Luv, what kind of frisky dressing do you make?

@ tlgc, I love your avatar dude, and many a time of thought about pork and blueberries, so please do elaborate !! I'd love to make that one !!


----------



## luvpie

> @ Luv, what kind of frisky dressing do you make?


I got the recipe while eating in Lima Peru at Pardo's on the ocean where I ate steak and fries plus a wonderful salad.

When I tried to ask the waiter what the dressing was I was eating [they'd brought 3 different ones] for dipping steak/fries/salad in.

Not understanding me, he brought a chef out who spoke a little English. Between the two of us, we kind of understood each other.

The ingredients were mostly what I wanted to know [because of the flavor of my favorite one they brought out] was incredible and I'd never tasted anything like it. Ingredients are very odd sounding but this is what the frisky dressing contains and I just make it slowly until I get that taste just right. Note, the chef called it something that of course I couldn't understand, but it sounded like he said something like "frisky". Hence the name.

Mayonnaise, mustard, very hot Peruvian chilies, basil, salt pepper, oil, garlic. Like I say it takes a effort to get it right.


----------



## cheflayne

Thai Dirty Rice

At work we did a class on game birds so I wound up taking home the gizzards, hearts, and livers from pheasant, quail, squab, poussin, guinea hens, etc

I minced and then sauteed them. Threw in collard greens and sauteed a bit more. Then deglazed with a mix of Thai red curry paste, chunky peanut butter. and coconut milk. Covered the pan and turned the heat off. Let it sit for a few minutes, then stirred in cooked brown rice, black beans, mint, and cilantro.

Definitely a cupboard and refrigerator extravaganza!


----------



## mrmexico25

cheflayne said:


> Thai Dirty Rice
> 
> At work we did a class on game birds so I wound up taking home the gizzards, hearts, and livers from pheasant, quail, squab, poussin, guinea hens, etc
> 
> I minced and then sauteed them. Threw in collard greens and sauteed a bit more. Then deglazed with a mix of Thai red curry paste, chunky peanut butter. and coconut milk. Covered the pan and turned the heat off. Let it sit for a few minutes, then stirred in cooked brown rice, black beans, mint, and cilantro.
> 
> Definitely a cupboard and refrigerator extravaganza!


Cupboard and refrigerator extravaganza is right! Collards, curry paste, peanut butter (wtf?!), coconut milk, rice, beans, mint and cilantro! That's alot of stuff! sounds extremely interesting, though I don't have an idea of what it would taste like lol.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

we were kinda busy playin' with the new IPad, tryin' to figure the dang thing out...

so I just made a quick chicken on the gas grill and some steamed veg and 

then it was candy time... just good ole' snickers, goobers, ya' know... 

we had a real BAD sweet tooth goin' on today !


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Dinner tonight for my husband was grilled Ono (or what I have seen here as Wahoo), a dipping sauce of Wasabi and Shoyu (soy sauce), a side of steamed white rice, ginger Carrots and a salad of Tomato, Cucumber, Sweet Red Peppers and Radishes. Me, I'm highly allergic, I had a Tuna Salad sandwich with a side of low fat "Pop" chips. We washed everything down with a HUGE glass of Iced Tea.


----------



## chefedb

Wahoo is a fantastic fish caught off Bermuda and the Big Island where you come from. I believe it to be related to Tuna.

   . Me for dinner Pancakes , sausage with 2 sunnyside eggs. Every once in a while I like this.  easy dinner


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I’m with you chefed, I adore breakfast for supper, my husband not so much. 

My Mother use to make us kids silver dollar pancakes and pork link and we thought that was pretty special... 

We could have all of syrup we wanted! 

The Ono came out “dry and tasteless” so my husband told me. 

I didn’t cook it too far, it a little give to it.  Maybe I should prepare it en papillote next time? 

That’s how I prepare (I’m allergic) his trout fillets on a bed

of julienne veg and a splash of dry Vermouth and herbs/spices too. 

As you said, having lived in Hawaii, (I may have mentioned this before) I never had to cook my own “local style” dishes, something like Ono was too expensive in the markets, so my husband always ordered it out.  

Alot of the fish caught (commercially)in Hawaii goes to Japan!  So if you had a friend (which we did)

who owned a boat and took you out fishing, WAHOO!!!  (or Ahi or....)


----------



## chefedb

Save the outside leaves of lettuce and cook the fish in that. Years ago thats what we did to retain the moisture in the fish. Lettuce is 90% water and helps keep moist. Paper bags were done also, but today you do not know what the bags are made off?


----------



## mrmexico25

Tonight was a special night out.  It was my fiancees birthday so I took her to the Lonesome Dove Western Bistro in Downtown Fort Worth.  It's Tim Love's restaurant and it was awesome!


----------



## chefbuba

Tostada's.....Char broiled flap meat, re fried Peruvian beans, greens, shredded cheddar, fire roasted salsa & avocado


----------



## cheflayne

grilled country style pork ribs with a tart cherry ginger glaze

zucchini brushed with fig balsamic vinegar and olive oil and grilled

baked beauregard sweet potato with a chipotle honey butter


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I'm always trying to dream up something different and tasty,

seeing as I need to prepare three meals a day everyday for a particular (I won't say picky) eater.

Tonight's main attraction was Broccoli Slaw, I found it on sale yesterday.

Stir fry came to mind first, a little chicken, I had some dried Shitakes in the cupboard,

the usual stir fry sauce of garlic, ginger, soy, mirin, sesame oil, chicken broth and corn starch.

Some Chow Mein noodles and LET'S EAT!!

edit: I just looked at the finished product again in the photo and I guess this is really just Chicken Broccoli ala K~girl ...


----------



## phatch

A selection of various Chinese dumplings, stirfried green beans with pork, rice and a Haagen Daz ice cream bar dessert.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Heh, share that Ice Cream!! (no dessert here)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

It's what's for dinner tonight!!

Kalua (premade from a container) style Pork, Cabbage, Sweet Onions (not Maui Onions though), steamed White Rice and Aloha shoyu (Soy Sauce) ALL OVER!!!


----------



## everydaygourmet

Cracked Lobster, veal medallions with artichoke Beurre blanc, Greek potatoes and grilled asparagus


----------



## mrmexico25

Kane both of those looks amazing.  I need to start steaming rice more often.  Is yours pretty sticky?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I have my faithful Panasonic 4 Cup Rice Cooker from Kaneohe!

I use a method of measuring out the rice and water we practice in Hawaii

Just pour out as much rice as you think you need;

wash it (in the pot/insert) under cool water until the water is no longer milky in color;

put just a little water as so you can level out the rice.

Place the tip of your index finger just to touch the top of the rice then add enough water to reach the first knuckle at the end of your finger;

place the insert back into the "machine";

cover/cook da bugga'(just puch down the button it takes usually 15 minutes)/steam(the button pops back up and leave it for an additional 15 minutes)

and it comes out prefect sticky/not too sticky rice every time.

The leftovers are going to become "Hawaiian Fried Rice" tomorrow, with Teri Chicken on the grill. ONO!!

K~girl


----------



## countrykook

starved - guys finished work at 3:30 pm and got home at 9:30 pm - so it was KD deluxe - enof said


----------



## zoebisch

Last night was comfort food: Habichuelas Rojos, Ropa Vieja, Yuca, Mojo and of course, Arroz.  I made boxed Pistachio pudding for dessert, which I don't think I've ever done...heh.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Had a bagel with some fixings .....


----------



## margcata

Interesting Post.

It is a special day for us so a light yet special dinner at home:  

Poisson á La Crème aux Champignons = Baked Plaice with Chanterelle Mushrooms and Cream

A lollo rosso serrated curly edged lettuce variety which is green with magenta curly edges

A bottle of Sauvignon Blanc

Baguette - oven warm

Best regards.

Margaux Cintrano.

Margcata.


----------



## teamfat

Petals - thanks for that luscious looking food porn!  I need to make up some tea cured salmon soon.

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Lol.

I hollowed out the centers of the bagels and stuffed it with cream cheese and capers. Lots of dill as I enjoy it so much, could only eat half though.


----------



## zoebisch

Last night was a layered salad, my youngest helped me make.  Simple and fun:

2-3 heads Romaine, (smaller ones I do whole, larger get halved), coarse salt, Olive Oil, Black Pepper and a splash of Rice Wine Vinegar and onto a high grill.  Basically want to give some charring but still retain the crispness of the lettuce while heating it through.

Chicken breasts marinated in sour (bitter) orange marinade, grilled, sliced thin on the bias

Thin sliced cucumber

Fresh green onion/scallion, cut into small rings

Grated Carrot

Dressing: 4 cloves garlic, ground cumin, ground black pepper, salt, juice of 1 lemon, small bunch cilantro, small bunch of chives, 1 egg...into blender high speed, and slowly add about 1.25/1.5Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Another small sprinkle of green onion for more contrast

Garnish with crisp pan fried chopped Nettle seasoned with salt and pepper

It's great to see the family devour this stuff.  Trick is to have everything prepped, Grill off the chicken and while it is resting grill the lettuce.  Off the grill, chop immediately and then layer in the above order.  The nettles we collected and then into a pretty hot pan with a little bit of Olive Oil.  You just keep cooking them until they get kind of crispy, adding more oil if you see fit and seasoned with a little salt and pepper. When they cool, just snip them with scissors, keeping the leaves intact as much as possible. It's a great one-dish meal, granted not many carbs but still satisfying and pretty quick to prepare.


----------



## zoebisch

Tonight is easy food for the kids but I am inspired to make a meal for my wife and I:

Grilled Ribeye with Bearnaise

Pommes Paillason (but cooked in Tallow that I rendered last night)

Spring medley of wild cress, dandelion green (haven't fixed on how I plan on dressing it....maybe just a drizzle of Laudemio, a squeeze of lemon and some coarse sel gris from geurande )

Chocolate Mousse

I need to grab a wine for this, I might have something that will work downstairs (think I have a mid nineties Burgess Cab)...but I am by no means a Sommelier so am open to suggestions!


----------



## dcarch

Very nice dinners, everyone.

I made Kabocha soup and poached salmon.

dcarch


----------



## petalsandcoco

Dcarch,

You inspire ! Beautiful looking kabocha soup, I enjoy the way you used the vegetable as the vessel. As far as the salmon goes and the way you arranged the dish, just A1.

Another thing that caught my eye was your utensils, are those coconut utensils ?

Petals.


----------



## scubadoo97

Last night I tried something completely new to me. Beef heart. Figured out quickly how to clean it and then searched for different cooking methods.

I ended up slicing it thin and searing it. Served over a salad of arugula, golden beets, peppers, olives and threads of carrot and daikon and dressed with a vinaigrette


----------



## teamfat

Looks very nice.  Beef heart can be pretty tough and chewy, how did the seared slices turn out?
 

mjb.


----------



## scubadoo97

Med/rare. And they were still a tad chewy but not bad. Next time braised


----------



## chefmasterjohn

mrmexico25 said:


> Unfortunately, I was lazy and made my fiance make dinner, so hamburger helper it was!
> 
> Actually, it wasn't that bad. It filled me up either way :\


I'm a college student so I had top ramen and soup lol..


----------



## mrmexico25

I like the way this post is going! Pics look great guys! Especially that soup and salmon... Yumm


----------



## pussy

I had stewed duck last night. It tasts very delicious! Very easy to cook. The most important step is to frying the duck with all the needy sauce before put it into stewpot.


----------



## mrmexico25

Yea, thats ALOT of dill lol


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

In preparation for going to Hawaii, last night we had

Zippy's (same place as the Mac Salad) Chili, cheese on top and

Diamond Bakery Soda Crackers on the side

VERY ONO!!

That will be my next project, to figure out the recipe for that…


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Last night my husband and I had dinner

with a very dear couple that we just met

Tonight was pasta night

Rigatoni with Chicken Cacciatore, made with portabella mushrooms, sweet red bell peppers that I froze last summer, sweet onions, white wine and tinned tomatoes.

Not shown in this photo was a snowfall a grated Parm on top of it all.

Mangiamo!


----------



## zoebisch

Last night was shrimps in lobster sauce over stir fried pak-choy tips with black tree fungus, steamed white rice, pork shu mai, steamed red bean buns for dessert.


----------



## scubadoo97

While walking through the market yesterday, they had shelled rock shrimp on sale. Not something I see often so picked up a pound and a half. Since fresh corn was on sale a grab a few of those as well.

I took some of the shrimp and some little Patagonian scallops to mix together to make burgers.

Started out by rolling an ear of corn over the gas stove to get some color and flavor, cut the kernels off and put them in a bowl to cool. Finely diced an onion and a couple of small garlic cloves and sweated those down and added it to the corn.

Put the scallops in the food processor and before it got too ground up pulled a small handful to add it to a bowl then finished grinding the rest to a paste and added that as well. Next came the shrimp which I coarsely chopped and added that to the mix. Then a beaten egg, a little dried bread crumb, some of the corn/onion/garlic mix, chopped poarsley and cilantro, green onion, a squeeze of a 1/2 a lime, a small amount (maybe an 1/8 tsp) of some very finely diced lemongrass and ***** lime leaf, salt and pepper and mixed it up well.

Formed into patties and coated with more bread crumbs and browned in olive oil. Made a Thai chili paste and shiracha mayo to spread on the bread and dressed the burger with lettuce and tomato. Some homemade grain mustard would have been killer as well. Actually I put the mustard on the left overs for lunch today. It's a toss up??


----------



## ordo

Fennel, sauté in butter and water mix. Salt, white pepper, lemon juice, lemon zest. Optional: whole cream(better!)



Parmigiano and bread crumbs on top.



Gratin:



A simple twist on fennel.


----------



## dcarch

Very fine cooking, everyone.

Some leftover chicken from the freezer.

Made a couple of quickies.

dcarch

chicken, black garlic on pickled radish





Chciken, lime sauce on fiddlehead fern


----------



## onepiece

DCarch, the presentation looks awesome on those dishes.

I expected something different when I read "Leftover chicken from the freezer". /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Anyways, I made some mashed potatoes and have Manicotti in the oven (hopefully I didn't butcher it too much).


----------



## teamfat

Those shrimp patties sounded interesting, maybe I'll do something similar for dinner tonight.
 

mjb.


----------



## boar_d_laze

We started with a light salad, then French toast -- or pain perdu, if you must and roasted bacon. The whole thing started because I wanted to make Monte Cristos; but Linda wanted French toast so we compromised and had French toast. Funny how that works.

As to the French toast, I like to cut the bread thick and soak it for a long time so that the soaking liquid is more custard than batter. Unsurprisingly it's a little hard to handle without tearing up the bread; and when done it tends towards bread pudding more than your standard, diner grade French toast. Linda got us into some sort of "Bacon of the Month" club, and the bacon was high quality, brown sugar / maple / hickory. The syrup was real maple, and it's a shame that the "real" needs to be mentioned but there you go.

BDL


----------



## teamfat

I've got a hunk of pork shoulder out in the cooker but had an afternoon snack.  That fennel dish inspired me, I just poached in butter and vermouth, seasoned and tossed a modest amount of parm on it.  A pleasant bit of eating.

Time to go throw another lump on the fire, I imagine.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

We went to an old haunt, Young's Fish Market in Honolulu
My husband ordered the Combo Plate consisting of a Laulau 
(think of a Hawaiian burrito made with Taro leaves as the wrapper, stuffed with a piece of fish and your choice of chicken, pork or beef and then steamed in a Ti leaf), 
Kalua Pork (a whole pig that is roasted in pit dug in the earth, covered in hot lava rocks, banana and Ti leaves, topped off with a layer of dirt), 
Lomi Lomi Salmon ( chopped up tomatoes, onions and salt salmon), 
a hunk of baked sweet potato ( it's purple here), and your choice of either steamed white rice or Poi (mashed taro), he asked for the rice, 
and Pipikaula a type of jerky.
Myself, I ordered a mini Kalua Pig which comes with a side of Lomi Lomi Salmon and your choice of rice or poi, I like Poi as old as I can get it with some Hawaiian sea salt on top. I also asked for a side dish of Squid Luau (taro leaves cooked down with coconut milk and throw in some tender squid) and Opihi, which is kinda like small abalone, served raw.
OH MY GOD!
The only thing that would have made that a better meal would have been an ice cold beer, but this is not that kind of joint.
I just sat there after a bite of each dish, closed my eyes and sighed. It's about HOME!


----------



## ordo

A quick lunch dish. Roasted pork flank steak. No fancy plating. The cut is very thin. As you see I degrease it using a ham knife working with the handle always out of the board.



I like it flat. Flat means a better, even cooking, with no curling. So I make some border cuts:



In this case, marinated in salt, black pepper, olive oil, lemon juice and dried thyme about an hour.



Roasted:



Close up of flat crust and meat:


----------



## alergkvegtarian

Sorry, no pictures, but I made Corn Tortilla Enchiladas with Tofu Burger. I added Rice, Chickpeas, Mushrooms and Greenbeans.


----------



## mrmexico25

ordo said:


> A quick lunch dish. Roasted pork flank steak. No fancy plating. The cut is very thin. As you see I degrease it using a jam knife working with the handle always out of the board.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it flat. Flat means a better, even cooking, with no curling. So I make some border cuts:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, marinated in salt, black pepper, olive oil, lemon juice and dried thyme about an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Roasted:
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of flat crust and meat:


ummm.....yes please? do you deliver to Texas?


----------



## ordo

mrmexico25 said:


> ummm.....yes please? do you deliver to Texas?


Why not? It's just 5,254 miles away.


----------



## mrmexico25

ordo said:


> Why not? It's just 5,254 miles away.


haha Im sure it'll be fine


----------



## scubadoo97

had a few ears of corn that needed to be used. And boy is it super sweet.

I made a roasted corn, onion and snow pea medley ringed by some dry scallops seasoned with salt and pepper and cooked in butter till browned but still near raw. I held them icy cold until use.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Oh My IGosh!
Today we took a ride around Oahu
We stopped in Kahuku and picked up some veg at the farm stand, the real stuff!
We have Kahuku corn, THE BEST, SWEETEST, MOST DELISH!!!!!
I threw in some Japanese Cucumber Kim Chee that I made ...
I need to tell you at this point that the cucumber was developed by the University of Hawaii and I will make sure to take home packet of seeds!!!

I only wish that I could post the photos that I took, but I'm having troubles with our new IPad ...
We're having the most AMAZING meals here in Honolulu!


----------



## teamfat

Those scallops look GOOD!  I did a pizza pasta - threw together some mushrooms, green onions, black olives, tomatoes and pepperoni for a quick sauce, over some linguini.  I always like it when my wife says "yummy" several times during a meal.

mjb.


----------



## scubadoo97

Last night I made a seafood paella with some Patagonian scallops and medium pink shrimp


----------



## petalsandcoco

Looks great Scuba !!!

Last night we had lobster at my brother's place


----------



## dcarch

Lot's of great looking seafood!

I made Sea Scallops ceviche.

dcarch


----------



## scubadoo97

All I can say is Damn, there is some great food pictured here.  Petalsandcoco and Dcarch,  fantastic!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Dcarch,

Excuse me while I go and get my defibrillator.......Merveilleux !

Scuba: Keep it coming......Terrific !

Petals.


----------



## ordo

Wow. Beautiful presentation! And great picks also.


----------



## scubadoo97

Tonight I grilled veal chops. Made a mushroom sauce with a full pack of criminis sliced and cooked down with a little shallot, butter, cream and half and half. Hit it with some bourbon before adding the liquid and flamed it off. Finished with a touch of acid and green pepper corns

A salad of mixed leafy greans as a side


----------



## chefbuba

Cold meatloaf & iceburg salad......Stood over the garbage can in the kitchen eating it, just like at work!.

I was tired, hungry and that was about the only thing in the fridge.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

dcarch, that's a pretty fancy looking plate, do you always serve dinner to your family like that? I'm just a home cook, I try to use my time judiciously


----------



## teamfat

chefbuba said:


> Cold meatloaf & iceburg salad......Stood over the garbage can in the kitchen eating it, just like at work!.


What, no pictures?

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Quite the contrast
In SouthWest America, meat is big
Here in the South Pacific (Hawaii) the Asian influence brings us vegetarian ways do eating ...
Tonight was a bit different, we had a beautiful salad of Big Island Tomatoes that are as sweet as candy (really!)
Sweet Maui Onions, Waimanalo greens and Japanese Cucumbers. A large plate of Kahuku corn and veggie fried rice.
I know that doesn't seem to make any culinary sense, but MAN!!! It was soooooo good!


----------



## scubadoo97

Wish we could find tomatoes that good here in Florida. When vegetables are that good you don't need to do much to enhance them


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Funny, I don't care for tomatoes but my husband goes wild for them and we had just been talking about the differences of the produce here in Hawaii and that he had not thought about it prior to coming home. May e it's the volcanic soil, maybe it' the fact that air pollution is rare, I'm not sure but we have been eating fruits and mostly veg, DELISH!!
WISH YOU WERE HERE!!


----------



## ordo

I whish i could be there for sure.

Tonight: tournedos (quick sauté on butter and olive oil, deglaze with Cognac, add wine reduction sauce, napper and thicken) with potatoes dauphinoise.

Importantísimo to tie the tournedos and cut them thick (about 3 inches), to get them rare inside. And warm the plates (autumn here).


----------



## teamfat

Tournedos oscar is one of my favorites.  It has been a few years since I made them, maybe a special Memorial Day treat for the upcoming holiday here in the States.  Or maybe just a quick saute.

mjb.


----------



## scubadoo97

Last night I was eating solo at home and had a chuck roast in the fridge so put it through the grinder. Medium die and one pass. 

Loosely formed a 6 oz burger seasoned with Dizzy Cow Lick rub and cooked it quickly in cast iron using a smashburger technique till just pink. Served on a seeded bun with some homemade grain mustard, red tinged leaf lettuce, slices of tomato and avocado

No sides made it was all about the burger


----------



## chefhow

Pan fried Flounder with brown rice Pilaf and tartar sauce.


----------



## zojison

I was really lazy last night, so I put together a rich and dry tuna salad with veggies, and used it as filling for some quick loompy tortillas.


----------



## grumio

My second shot at sushi rolls: bacon & egg, bacon & asparagus. The bacon was homemade, hot-smoked (apple/orange), but "raw," not fried. The egg was Japanese-ish omelet strips, the asparagus pan-seared.

Then a little haddock with brown butter & lime, some chinese broccoli with crushed red pepper, green garlic & sweet tarragon vinegar, & some of the leftover sushi rice.

Cheap Aussie red & a friend.  Mixed berry/zin/cardamom sorbet after.  All over the map but it worked.


----------



## chefhow

Baked mushroom and chicken ravioli with a heavy red wine laced red sauce and a crispy 3 cheese topping.  Quick, easy and the little one loved it.


----------



## chefedb

Last Night   Goat Cheese Croquettes over field greens


----------



## petalsandcoco

On Couscous with a salad.


----------



## scubadoo97

Petalsandcoco, that tagine looks fantastic.

Last night I had pulled out some salmon fillets from the freezer. Decided to go a bit Mediterranean in flavors using things I had available in the fridge like preserved lemons, cured olives and parsley.

Made couscous and seasoned it with Zataar, diced preserved lemons and oil cured olives. Also seasoned the salmon with Zataar before searing in a cast iron skillet. Plated with a bit of diced preserved lemons and avocado. Also made a parsley oil which made it's way on the plate


----------



## berndy

Could you please tell us something more about this 'ZATAAR' ?

I have never heard of it -


----------



## dcarch

Thanks everyone. I get inspired by many of your creations.

"dcarch, that's a pretty fancy looking plate, do you always serve dinner to your family like that? I'm just a home cook, I try to use my time judiciously"

Yes I do. It is a bad habit of mine. I do like to play with of all the dishes I make to see if I can go beyond normal recipes.

------------------------------------------------

A couple of dishes:

Gulf shrimps with ramps on black garlic risotto

Deep fried pork loin with puffed wild rice

dcarch


----------



## durangojo

pork vindaloo that i made the day before as it's always better to let it sit a day...garlic naan, baby greens salad with tangerine vinaigrette, ginger cognac(canton) creme brulee...white wine for me, beer for hubby.....

joey


----------



## chef oliver

Looks tasty, man...


----------



## chef oliver

Today it was my turn to cook dinner for me and my baby, so I chose something easy, simple, summery and delicious - *Spiced pan-fried smoked trout, tzatziki with tarragon and basil, accompanied with white bread croutons and caviar*


----------



## scubadoo97

berndy said:


> Could you please tell us something more about this 'ZATAAR' ?
> 
> I have never heard of it -


First my spelling error. Should be zaatar or za'atar. 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Za'atar

A spice blend of thyme, oregano and marjoram with sumac for a lemony tang. Also contains toasted sesame seeds.

Commonly mixed with olive oil to make a paste and spread on bread


----------



## teamfat

Dinner was a couple chorizo burritos, nothing special.  What was a bit special was Sunday's breakfast.  I usually get up, make coffee, then go hide in my basement office working on the computer.  But Sunday I actually went out on the front porch with my coffee and a recent issue of Food & Wine.  Sat at the end of the porch with the rose bushes, smelled lovely.  And for food I had scrambled eggs, prepared simply with parmesan and black pepper.  Very simple, very tasty, very relaxing slice of my life.

mjb.


----------



## chefedb

Veal Blanquette, made with trim from loins  served with buttered noodles


----------



## ordo

chefedb said:


> Veal Blanquette, made with trim from loins served with buttered noodles


Chefdeb: Is this a trustable recipe for blanquette de veau?


----------



## petalsandcoco

I don't know about ChefEd but it is pretty much spot on ! Would like to know if he agrees. Ordo, your food is terrific .

Petals.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Following in the footsteps of unseasonal dinners like blanquette de veau in late May, I'm making spare ribs and sauerkraut in the  indoor oven for dinner tonight. Can short-rib goulash and potato/bread dumplings be far behind? Or is that best left until the weather's oppressively hot.

On a related front... Does anyone else find it amazing that so few people know the basics of cooking prepared sauerkraut? 

BDL


----------



## chefedb

I do almost same way only on second  simmer I use a drop of chicken stock not all water. And when I saute my mushrooms I hit it with a shot of white wine for a bit more flavor. BDL is right this is a late fall or winter dish but then I did not want to freeze the veal trim as I think it is a sin to freeze veal.


----------



## teamfat

boar_d_laze said:


> On a related front... Does anyone else find it amazing that so few people know the basics of cooking prepared sauerkraut?
> BDL


Some years ago a friend and I were traveling back east from Utah. We stopped at the Amana colony in Iowa for lunch. Wow. The place we went served family style and they put like three different kinds of cold sauerkraut dishes on the table during the salad course, and three hot kraut dishes along with various potato, corn, etc. with the entrees. That was one tasty meal! We had to stop at the next rest area for a long afternoon nap.

mjb.


----------



## chefhow

Chicken and Ancho Tamales with a creamy enchilada sauce, beans/rice and crazy corn.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Now that sounds good Chefhow !


----------



## chefedb

Bought chicken thighs on sale  boned them out stuffed them  with goat cheese and piece of  palma ham rolled breaded and pan fried, with brussel sprouts sauteed in butter ,pepper salt, sugar and chopped bacon. Baked tater.  Season over I am off for summer so now have time to shop and cook and take care of my kittens.


----------



## ordo

Ossobucco stew with aniseed fichus and white rice.

Couple of details: I began the stew on Monday. The ossobucco has been in the fridge a whole day and reheated today. A long cooking. Besides the ossobucco, there's 1 bottle of red wine; two tomato cans; lots of garlic; mirepoix with more carrots than usual; dried pine fungus; 3 cloves; anise seeds; cinnamon.

The fichus were sauté in butter, sugar and anise seeds. You must try this combination. Delicious.

The absurd presentation of the rice was joke of a friend, that insisted in reproducing Madame Pompadour "popular" tit. This kind of things happen when you mix a bunch of guys and their wives are absent.


----------



## duckfat

Cedar planked Copper River sockeye lightly smoked over apple wood with Corn on the cob.

Dave


----------



## boar_d_laze

Wienies ("regular" hot dogs, hot links, andouille) and beanies, garlic toast, vanilla malts.

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco

Carrot soup , Chicken with mushroom & white wine  sauce, mashed potatoes, asperagus,  endive salad (work) . Dessert : pineapple bavarian with a chocolate garnish ( made it but  didn't have)

Salad for supper, ice tea. ( I know- boring)

Petals.


----------



## durangojo

wine.....a bottle...by myself...not such a good day ...hopeful that tomorrow is better...hic...

joey


----------



## teamfat

Sorry to hear that, hope tomorrow is better.

My wife brought home a bag of salad yesterday, I did some butter and garlic poached shrimp to top it, meant to do some fresh croutons - can't believe we are out of bread!

mjb.


----------



## french fries

durangojo said:


> wine.....a bottle...by myself...not such a good day ...hopeful that tomorrow is better...hic...
> 
> joey


I hear you - same here! Not hungry, bad mood... so made something simple: had a couscous salad: couscous, cucumber, tomatoes, red onions, lime and olive oil, S&P. Easy quick and pretty good. No wine. 


teamfat said:


> can't believe we are out of bread!


Same here! Out of bread. The cheese just doesn't taste the same with no bread and no wine.

Back to your poached shrimps: did you poach the shrimp in butter with garlic? That sounds delicious - but how much butter do you need to use? Sounds like an incredible amount of butter - but then again it sounds very good. I have poached shrimp in olive oil (with garlic) - never in butter.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Chocolate Dobash cake after some very nice wine, that made it a GREAT evening!
Talk to everyone soon ...


----------



## teamfat

It was about a pound of shrimp, two crushed cloves of garlic in maybe three tablespoons of butter with a good splash of dry vermouth.  Poaching does imply that they may have been totally immersed in butter, such was not the case.  As I was plating I remembered I still had a bunch of fennel fronds, that would have been a nice addition to the shrimp while cooking.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

Ah ok yes I pictured them submerged in butter. BTW found a big bottle of dry vermouth in the back of the alcohol shelf, I have to try it next time I need to deglaze a pan!


----------



## chefedb

Store purchased cheese tortollini  with my own heavy meat sauce, Hawian rolls toasted with garlic butter. Small mixed green salad Vadalia dressing.. Tommorrow I wilol do Chinese.


----------



## durangojo

i've been on an indian kick lately so tonight chicken korma, saffron rice, potato & pea samosas, and some sort of salad...lemon tarts

tomorrow although not quite 'american' it will be  country style pork ribs slow cooked with ginger, garlic and chilies......brown basmatti rice and red lentils, garlicky roasted cauliflower......we are having friends over, so whatever they bring....thinking about making a gingerbread cake....that's pretty american...i hope that whatever you do, whoever you are with,that you enjoy your time and remember those who died to protect us

joey

oh, bdl, i meant to ask...i'm guessing that you cooked the sauerkraut in the oven for a bit, then added the ribs, then cooked the whole thing some more, right? how long...5 hours? did you sear the ribs before adding them? what else did you add? thanks


----------



## teamfat

I'm really looking forward to dinner tonight - can hardly wait!  Macaroni Grill, best Italian in town.   It is, isn't it.  I don't know it compares to Olive Garden.

Someone gave us a gift card for the place, figured we might as well use it.  Hmmm, maybe I should sneak in a baggie of basil leaves and a rosemary sprig to perk up whatever it is they serve us.

mjb.


----------



## ordo

Going simple today. I made some "lomitos". Lomitos in my country, name beef tenderloin sandwiches (lomo : tenderloin). These are not thick tournedos, the tenderloin is cut to about 3/4" thickness and quickly grilled side and side at high temp. Red pepper confetti, homemade mustard (easy, easy, much better than a lot of commercial mustards and you can customize it at will), crisp lettuce for crunch and a slice of melted cheddar on top. All in toasted baguettes.

Thanks the 4th Earl of Sandwich!


----------



## chefbuba

teamfat said:


> I'm really looking forward to dinner tonight - can hardly wait! Macaroni Grill, best Italian in town. It is, isn't it. I don't know it compares to Olive Garden.
> 
> Someone gave us a gift card for the place, figured we might as well use it. Hmmm, maybe I should sneak in a baggie of basil leaves and a rosemary sprig to perk up whatever it is they serve us.
> 
> mjb.


Macaroni is a bit better than OG......


----------



## chefhow

Picked fresh strawberries yesterday so it was a bizzare mix.  Grilled Chicken and candied Pecan salads with Strawberries and mint.  Home made Strawberry Ice Cream, Strawberry creamcheese pie and Mint tea.


----------



## french fries

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chefhow*

Grilled Chicken and candied Pecan salads with Strawberries and mint.

Well that certainly sounds adventurous! I'm curious: did it taste good? Would you do it again?

Yesterday I made homemade mashed potatoes with lots of cold butter, with Brussel sprouts braised in chicken stock with bacon and onions.


----------



## chefhow

It was really good. Chicken was marinated in a mildly spicy seasoning and the sweetness of the strawberries, pecans and mint went well with it. I Used hearty lettuces to go with it so there was some heft to the whole dish. I'd have it for dinner tonight if I was sitting in an airport on my way out of town for work.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ordo said:


> The fichus were sauté in butter, sugar and anise seeds.


ordo, I have been chomping at the bit for the past month to ask this question ...

what is fichus?


----------



## duckfat

Gyros.....I still have garlic breath this morning. LOL

Dave


----------



## ordo

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ordo, I have been chomping at the bit for the past month to ask this question ...
> 
> what is fichus?


 I'm really sorry. I meant FIG. I guess i invented a fake Latin word!


----------



## french fries

Red wine risotto with fresh peas and pea shoots. Simple, delicious vegetarian meal. I love meat, but I'm trying to cut down a bit. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## zoebisch

durangojo said:


> i've been on an indian kick lately


If you've never made Khatte Chole, run don't walk to buy some chick peas! I *always* make 2 lbs dried beans and freeze 2 quarts. The texture does change a little bit but is still super amazing and so easy to just thaw and add as another dish to the Indian supper. I make mine a bit more acidic and spicy than the base recipe. My family loves this dish!


----------



## scubadoo97

Rained buckets here. Picked up some Mahi and U10/U20 scallops today. Seared the mahi in fingers then cubed them. Served over a vegetable salad from things in the fridge. Corn, yellow beets and their raw tops, red bell pepper and red radish and some cilantro. Squeezed some lime and tangerine over it and a shot of evoo then tossed with salt and pepper.


----------



## dcarch

Great looking Mahi and scallops. Nicely plated.

I was testing to see which I like the best; Country Style ribs or St. Louis Style.

Still not too sure.

dcarch

Country Style Ribs on Watermelon Rind





St. Louis Style Ribs on Pineapple & Beets


----------



## scubadoo97

Beautiful dcarch


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

cute little corn, man!  did you grow those?


----------



## chefbuba

That's some fancy plates for dinner at home!.....the last thing I want to do at home is get all fancy...

Couple of rib eyes on the bbq for dinner tonight with some sauteed zucchini, mushrooms & onoin, green salad & pasta salad.......

Rhubarb & strawberry crisp for dessert.


----------



## dcarch

Thank you everyone. Food play is fun, and delicious. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif

Those are not small corn and long corn. LOL!

I took two ears of corn of same diameters, cut them in sections and pin them together with tooth picks. Corn porn. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

dcarch


----------



## petalsandcoco

These pics just make you want to reach into the screen and take a bite !!!!

Petals.


----------



## ordo

Oh my... to qualify for this forum i must improve my presentations a lot.


----------



## scubadoo97

ordo said:


> Oh my... to qualify for this forum i must improve my presentations a lot.


No. Just post more  and have fun cooking


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@ chefbuba,

I grilled (gas) boneless New York strips and some veg for our first night back from Hawaii.

Hubby said he didn’t like, that they had no taste. 

I prepped in my usual manner of sea salt, fresh cracker black pepper and some garlic powder. 

As I’m thinking about it now, he said the same about the Rib Eyes that I made a while back the same way,

from the same source, same quality (choice Angus).

What am I doing wrong here?

Should look for a different purveyor? A different quality?

Maybe a new way of seasoning?

I don’t want to fuss with charcoal in the desert and start a wildfire…

Please, everyone chime in, I love a good steak and I don't want to give up ...


----------



## chefbuba

Me thinks that you just need to add a bit more seasoning....... I use kosher salt, cracked pepper, granulated garlic & a bit of olive oil.....perfect every time.

Make sure that you season the entire steak, and use enough salt.


----------



## chef oliver

I cooked today for lunch *Carrot-parsnip risotto with various veggie, cepes and dill*...awesome light dish for hot summer days


----------



## french fries

Simmering on the stove:

Chicken tajine with sugar peas, chick peas and preserved lemons. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## teamfat

So it is a very hot summer day here in Salt Lake. What do I do? Crank up the oven and make some chicken pot pies. Tasty, but ...?



And dcarch - little wooden handles for each rib? Really? Are you afraid of touching your food or what?


----------



## chefedb

Peroggi in a Sauce Smitane with mushrooms added  with a Small Side Salad.


----------



## petalsandcoco

_*"And dcarch - little wooden handles for each rib? Really? Are you afraid of touching your food or what?"*_

Well.....as with some of my dishes, it is about the look. Yes, there are days when plating is not a big deal especially at home, but at work, its everything.

As in this picture (my charming niece served up this weekend ) lasagna : one is seafood the other is made with smoked salmon.

 And she has *excellent* taste in wine.


----------



## teamfat

I probably should have put a smiley face or something after my comment.  Usually the pics of the presentation make me drool all over the keyboard.  I just don't usually see ribs as a "dainty" item, I take more of a caveman approach.

mjb.


----------



## durangojo

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @ chefbuba,
> 
> I grilled (gas) boneless New York strips and some veg for our first night back from Hawaii.
> 
> Hubby said he didn't like, that they had no taste.
> 
> I prepped in my usual manner of sea salt, fresh cracker black pepper and some garlic powder.
> 
> As I'm thinking about it now, he said the same about the Rib Eyes that I made a while back the same way,
> 
> from the same source, same quality (choice Angus).
> 
> What am I doing wrong here?
> 
> Should look for a different purveyor? A different quality?
> 
> Maybe a new way of seasoning?
> 
> I don't want to fuss with charcoal in the desert and start a wildfire…
> 
> Please, everyone chime in, I love a good steak and I don't want to give up ...


kgirl,

while not even close to being in the same league as some of the grillmeisters here i still will offer my 2 cents....

there's been a lot of discussion over the years about how to cook the perfect steak, over what kind of heat,rub or marinate, room temp or cold meat etc etc etc....look in the archives as you will find it interesting reading...as always here, there are many differing opinions! lots of knowledge too...

maybe you should try a different cut......the Caveman T bone or a porterhouse or a bone in ribeye i don't think can be beat for flavor, and in my opinion only need salt and pepper, or a northwoods type steak seasoning( you can make your own). gorgonzola butter is great on these! steaks! i wouldn't salt the steaks til just ready to grill or are already on the grill. less expensive but equally as tasty cuts are hangar, flatiron, tri tip and flank steaks, but for these i usually do a spice rub or simple marinade. there are lots of rubs depending on what flavor direction you're headed in...chipotle, korean, coffee, chimichurri(as a rub or as a condiment)...skies the limit. a smoker box will add flavor as well....buy one or improvise with a disposable aluminum pan...i have a nice brushed stainless one that's fine for what i do.....so, as i said, just a few thoughts..hope it helps.....whatever you cook, make sure you start with clean grill grates!

joey

@petals.....as always, beautiful.....love the colors! lasagne looks perfect.


----------



## petalsandcoco

teamfat said:


> I probably should have put a smiley face or something after my comment. Usually the pics of the presentation make me drool all over the keyboard. I just don't usually see ribs as a "dainty" item, I take more of a caveman approach.
> 
> mjb.


Join the club. lol , after all , they are juicy , sweet , tender and delicious, how can you not use your fingers and lick your lips ?

Your chicken pies look great, one of my favs.

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Ms Petals, that bottle of wine up front looks like it may have been tasty … could you translate the label please?  Was it a white or red?

My sista’ Joey, you’re right about the cut of beef … usually I buy what little beef we do eat at Costco.  I like the Flank steaks and then use some type of rub or marinade.  I love a compound butter on my steak, but you know Mister. 

And I will heed my own advise and do a search on grilling steaks …


----------



## petalsandcoco

Kgirl,

Alexandre de Mayol de Lupe and Felix de Cholet got together in 1903 and the rest is .......very good wine.

It is a red wine and was purchased in France on a trip. You can read more about the winery here:

http://www.lupecholet.com/vin-bourgogne/en/who-are-we.html

One of the other nice wines that was served is called Chateau le Puy. Made from the Bordeaux wine region (this one my father brought)

And we had a Barda 2010 Pinot Noir.

ps. I am really enjoying the news of your trip & photos.

Petals.


----------



## dcarch

teamfat said:


> So it is a very hot summer day here in Salt Lake. What do I do? Crank up the oven and make some chicken pot pies. Tasty, but ...?
> 
> And dcarch - little wooden handles for each rib? Really? Are you afraid of touching your food or what?


Nice looking pot pies. Nice pots with HANDLES. 

Long time ago I was in a classy restaurant in Chicago, where they also serve BBQ. It was interesting to see well dressed patrons struggling to eat BBQ and not getting their fingers messy. It was then I decided I got to get a handle (pun alert) on things.

So, here is another one. Sous Vide Rack of Lamb. Yes, it was lamb with ramps.

dcarch


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Tonight, Frittata stuffed with sweet Red Peppers, Onions, Italian Hot Sausage, fresh herbs and a boat load of grated Parmesan, not only in it but on it too!!



A side of lightly toasted Rye bread, hold the butter and some V-8 for added vegetable value.

Sometimes, I can get by in serving a breakfast item at supper time for hubby, not often, but if it has peppers and Italian sausage, he's in.


----------



## chef oliver

Perfectly cooked and looked rack of lamb...


----------



## petalsandcoco

My brother cooked for us ...........he did ok, actually I was proud of him.


----------



## zoebisch

Oysters on the half shell. Yum.  I am a huge fan of anything raw.


----------



## scubadoo97

*dcarch*, your plating is fantastic.
[h1]*kaneohegirlinaz*,great looking frittata[/h1]
*petals*, beautiful oysters


----------



## chefbuba

Salmon & grilled mushrooms tonight.,


----------



## chefedb

Tonight it's OUTBACK with friends for a perfectly grilled PAPAIN  Marinated Rib Steak an baked tater and salad. . Maybe Bloomin Onion too.


----------



## chefbuba

Ed, take an extra Lippitor after that bloomin onion!


----------



## chefedb

I do take Lippitor but we ordered 1 onion for 4 of us


----------



## petalsandcoco

One of the apps being served today at work : Mousse of Fois gras with truffles.


----------



## scubadoo97

Petals, that's as pretty as a flower.  What are the white flowers made of?


----------



## zoebisch

chefedb said:


> Maybe Bloomin Onion too.


Had that _once_ and it was by far once too much for my tastes.


----------



## chefedb

Classy  nice job   What is the pink tears made from?


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ Scuba : Thank you, it is aged cheddar.

@ ChefEd : Thank you, the pink is rose petal syrup.

@ Chefbuba and everyone else, your food is terrific.

Petals.


----------



## chefedb

Did you make the syrup from rosewater?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

petals, are those Orange Superemes?


----------



## scubadoo97

Last night I made a big pot of Cuban black beans.  Served with rice and a flat iron steak that I braised for a ropa vieja


----------



## petalsandcoco

Sounds delish Scuba, brings back some great memories.

@ ChefED : I make my own petals syrup. 1/2 ground pink rose petals, 2 cups of sugar, 4 cups water, juice of two lemons. I soak the petals for a few days , then cover in sugar and water and lemon and cook to 220 or the plate test/spoon test. It stays in the fridge for awhile. It is one of the signature marks of  some of my dishes, hence the name, petals.

@ Kgirl  : Yes they are. Have you ever seen the movie Vatel ? The food displays in the movie are to the extreme and there is one scene where the King see's an orange. He gently touches the top of it and the entire orange comes apart into slices, yet looking at the orange, one would have never known it was already prepped for him.

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

petalsandcoco said:


> ... It is one of the signature marks of some of my dishes, hence the name, petals.


... very cool ... what made you think of something like this? I mean as your signature

I myself am not artistic

I'm always curious as to how chefs create such master pieces of beauty and what inspires you


----------



## petalsandcoco

Petals because it is what I am known for ( plating with the syrup ) and coco .....Ummm , this part is boring and has nothing to do with cooking. Its because I wear Coco Chanel. Why I put these two names together ? It sounded like a good idea.

 I just find ways to please the palate...there are many great chefs here....

Petals.


----------



## dcarch

Petals - truly beautiful Mousse of Fois gras with truffles!

Chefbuba - you can be a professor at the BBQ University.

kaneohegirlinaz - your frittata looks great!

Chef Oliver - thank you.

Scubadoo97 - thank you.

 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

A couple of dishes:

Gulf shrimps with Black Trumpet Mushrooms, Black Garlic.

Drumsticks with artichoke stems and asparagus.

dcarch


----------



## petalsandcoco

DC, stunning, right out of a magazine. You inspire......

Petals.


----------



## teamfat

Too bad I didn't take a pic of tonight's dinner.  Breaded chicken paillards on burger buns with some mayo and a slice of provolone.  My wife was late getting home and needed to rush off to yoga, so the presentation consisted of stuffing it in a baggie with a paper towel so she could eat it on the way.

They were good sandwiches, though.

mjb.


----------



## chefhow

Last night was Wild Mushroom and Chorizo Tamales( I make about 100 every 6 months and freeze them in batches for nights like last night) with Rice/Black Beans, Lime/Onion/Cilantro.


----------



## daddycrackers

Grilled chicken, fries and mushy peas.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Hubby took me out to dinner tonight



We went to this Greek place that we went

to last month with this great couple that we met, VERY YUMMY!!

Chef sent out a plate of my fav, tzatziki, hummus and warm, freshly made Pita, hubby was lovin' that



I'm not sure what he was thinking, but he orders cheese and olives ???



SOOOOO good!!

This time though, the two of us had just way too food





we took doggie bags home for lunch tomorrow.

Oh, did I tell you about the Greek wine? I gotta' look for that ...

we couldn't handle dessert, too bad, their honey-yogurt cake is OUT OF THIS WORLD!!

next time ...


----------



## chefbuba

Looks good.......I made shepards pie tonight.


----------



## scubadoo97

Looks hearty and delicious chefbuba

Tonight I took the trimmings from two sides of salmon and made tails and bellies. The belly is my favorite part of the salmon. Rich and unctuous, it's delicious and a full dose of omega 3.

Smoked over apple wood. Gave it a dose of bourbon, then rubbed it down with a mix of Dizzy Pig Raging River and Tsunami Spin rub, maple syrup and demerara sugar before hitting the smoker.


----------



## chefbuba

Fresh sea bass that was swimming off Tillamook Oregon yesterday.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Scuba and ChefBuba: I'll be right over, all the flavors I enjoy. Kgirl, that Greek food looks terrific.

Today it was not so much what I made.............I'll tell you anyways : cherry soup with a dollop of sour cream & chive , stuffed shrimp avocados, fruit & cheese plate, they wanted light.

But what I did make earlier in the day was an ice bucket. When I went into the summer porch I saw that petals were falling off the peonies so I decided to make an ice bucket with them. Has anyone ever done this ? The table looked nice all done up. Not like in the pic....well I just wanted to show you the ice bucket.


----------



## zoebisch

Hey that's a pretty cool idea (no pun intended?)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Petals, that is beautiful!

I tried that once for a punchbowl rather than an ice bucket

FUN! That really dresses up a table

Everyone has been inspiring me,

I *should* take the time to make a table that is Eye Appealing,

even if it is just the two of us, what would be more romantic?


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ Zoe: Thank you. I wanted to take the pic when the table was all set up but they had all sat down. (can't do it then), cute pun.

@ Kgirl: Thank you. It was easy to make really. I took a 2 liter milk carton, opened the top, took a wine bottle and placed it in the middle of the carton, added the petals and poured the water 3/4 up the top of the bottle and froze it. Then to remove it , I just poured hot water in the wine bottle,  heated up the ice and it slid right out, tore away the carton,  after which I put in their wine bottle to chill.

Petals.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Seared Tuna.


----------



## scubadoo97

Nice looking tuna petals.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you Scuba. Served this up today, it was an easy dish but when I look at it now , I should have (added) rotated the endive colors, instead of all purple, add yellow. What's done is done, they ate it.

Chefbuba is right you know, I should not be afraid to grill fish on the BBQ. At work there is no BBQ. It's different at home. I'll tell you a secret.....I am afraid of propane....I get these visions of me ....well you know.....toasted ! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

Petals.


----------



## french fries

Beautiful Petals. FWIW I don't miss the yellow endives, and at least on your photograph, the first thing that jumps at me is that the red of the endives "supports" (right word?) the red of the inside of the piece of tuna. I really feel like placing a plate at the bottom of my computer screen to catch the drippings of the olive oil... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## teamfat

Got about a 3 pound slab of pork shoulder roasting over some hardwood lump in the Weber kettle. Did a teriyaki type glaze, soy, rice vinegar, garlic, onion, ginger. Hope it turns out tasty.

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thanks You FF, Glad you liked it.

MJB: I bet you that turned out super tender.

Petals.


----------



## teamfat

Yep, the pork turned out quite nice.  I did a braised fennel bulb as a side dish which probably wasn't the best choice.  It was tasty, but the combination just seemed a bit awkward.  Maybe if I had done a more Asian take on the fennel instead of Italian it would have worked better with the pork.  Some grilled pineapple would have been nice!

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I made, from scratch, Chicken Cordon Bleu, with Baked Yukon Golds,

and what they called Sunsweet Baby Broccoli

and this Green Sauce *someone* gave me…

Oh my!!! That was lusciously, lip smacking GOOD!


----------



## teamfat

That green sauce looks like some sort of South American chimichurri - what did it taste like?

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Oh My Teamfat, it was sOOOOOO much better than Chimichuri!

Think pesto with an asian twist…

Ginger, garlic, basil and some other flavors I just couldn’t say… 

that kinda of something that makes you go , HHHHMMMMM

And then lick your lips again… it was so EXCELLENT

My husband really enjoyed this supper, now we just need to make a pretty table like Miss Petals …


----------



## cookmeone

I made salad & fried baguette slices.  the different thing I tried was I put some diced mango in the salad along with some more common ingredients (cauliflower, sliced scallions, sunflower seeds, 2 lettuce types, tomatoes, cucumber).  since the mango was the sweet part, I chose a regular robust Italian dressing, very small amount.  The taste contrasts/combinations were very interesting, and I almost finished the salad before I even took a bit of the bread!


----------



## ordo

CookMeOne said:


> I made salad & fried baguette slices. the different thing I tried was I put some diced mango in the salad along with some more common ingredients (cauliflower, sliced scallions, sunflower seeds, 2 lettuce types, tomatoes, cucumber). since the mango was the sweet part, I chose a regular robust Italian dressing, very small amount. The taste contrasts/combinations were very interesting, and I almost finished the salad before I even took a bit of the bread!


 Adding some fruits is great for salads. Fresh, exquisite, contrasting flavors. Also traditional dressing with a spoon or so of jam. Nice.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Served Up: Lamb and scalloped potatoes X 14. last plate out of the kitchen.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Petals, is that Pomegranate seeds or Pink Pepper corns on the lamb? 

Perfect med-rare, I'm there, make that X 15!!

I adore lamb, not so much anyone else in my family,

they say it's too "gammy" and I just can't seem to convince them

that it's not like mutton sold in years gone by. 

Also, that lamb does not HAVE to be served exclusively with mint jelly AND well done!

Could you elaborate more on that plate?  Just so I can drool a little more...


----------



## french fries

teamfat said:


> Got about a 3 pound slab of pork shoulder roasting over some hardwood lump in the Weber kettle. Did a teriyaki type glaze, soy, rice vinegar, garlic, onion, ginger. Hope it turns out tasty.
> 
> mjb.


Wooooo that looks extremely tasty as well. This thread is very inspiring.


----------



## mrmexico25

Wow I havent been on in a while and Im quite happy with the results of this thread.  Amazing food guys.


----------



## scubadoo97

With plenty of scallops in the freezer and fresh corn plentiful I had to pair them again.

Started with a corn sauce. For this I used a good quality frozen corn which was quite naturally sweet. 1 medium yellow onion sweated and then the 2 cups of corn added with salt and white pepper and a little cream, maybe 1/4 cup at most. Cooked this to warm it and let the cream reduce a bit then pureed it in the Blendtec blender until smooth and set aside. Used water to correct texture prior to use

Toasted 3 ears of corn on the gas stove and cut kernels off the cob. Did a brunoise of a couple of red and orange mini peppers and added it to the kernels of corn to saute in a tbs of butter, seasoned with salt and pepper and a shot of bourbon.

Seasoned the very dry scallops with S and P and browned in butter till golden brown.

Laid down a long puddle of corn sauce, topped with the corn pepper mixture and the scallops on top.

Looked pretty and tasted even better.


----------



## teamfat

Oh, Petals, that lamb looks like it is burnt to a crisp, so sorry. Okay, maybe not EVERYBODY likes their meat as rare as I do. You won't see me eating pork sashimi or chicken tartare, though. You might, however, see me eating twice cooked pork. I sliced off some strips from that pork roast last night and did a quick stir fry with sweet peppers, pineapple, ginger, garlic and green onions, the onion tops getting tossed in after the heat was turned off.



In truth, rather than posting this picture I should have taken a short video of my wife as she worked on getting *each* and *every* grain of rice and drop of sauce off her plate. I think she liked it ;-)

mjb.


----------



## cheflayne

It was my day off and I decided to play a bit. I made a pureed chilled soup out of bread & butter pickled onions, what I called corn glace de viande (reduced corn cob stock), yuzu juice, green chilies, wheat bread, and duck confit fat. I garnished with duck confit, julienne of green onions, red bells, and yellow bells, and zest of lemon and limes. Sounds weird, tasted great.



In addition, I did grilled country style pork ribs with a passion fruit bulgogi Korean glaze. I brushed some of the glaze on some ears of corn before grilling them. Lastly, we also had some orange flesh sweet potatoes that were roasted, cut opened and topped with a cardamom, mint, honey compound butter.


----------



## petalsandcoco

> Oh, Petals, that lamb looks like it is burnt to a crisp, so sorry


LOL ! It's ok, I don't cook to my palate but to the boss's. I tend to like mine a little more rare as well, along with roast beef.

So it looks like you made yourself another nice dish there.

@ Cheflayne: I bet that the texture of that dish was spot on, looks so good. corn stock with duck & citrus....very nice.

@ Kgirl : It is red peppercorn. The green droplets ? Mint . I am a big fan of lamb.

Petals.


----------



## durangojo

petalsandcoco said:


> One of the apps being served today at work : Mousse of Fois gras with truffles.


chefpetals,

you are not only musician, maestro and composer..you are the whole blessed orchestra!

@cheflayne....your soup looks so delightful and playful......did you use tweezers? do you find that sometimes when you 'create' something so wonderful it can be a double edged sword?....a bit of sadness knowing that you will never duplicate it exactly again, but exactly because of that, enjoying it even more intensely. and then there's the third edge of after creating for so many for so long, of being able to covet something so extremely unique without guilt.....i just love your style chef...thank you

joey


----------



## kuan

That is a lot of Foie Gras.  Tell me it was shared.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you Joey, but I am really just the curtain gal......the orchestra is everyone here....I must go hide now. LOL

Kuan: 10 plates, not shared. The women ate 2-3 slices, men ate it all. It was a full day. ..smoked ham hock consomme & carrot flower garnish, beet carpaccio, veal marinated in citrus fruit & served on a  mixed vegetable mold....or do you say a mold of mixed vegetables ?

Dessert: layered wild strawberry and chocolate mousse /tall glasses.

Petals.


----------



## ordo

Morphing a Western roasted chicken to an Eastern risotto

I roasted a chicken over a rack, with mixed veggies on the bottom of the pan.

I shredded the flesh and put the bones apart. The idea was to make some easy sandwiches. For me, not for her.

Then i decided to roast the bones with the already roasted veggies, deglazed with wine and made a jelly like chicken gravy.

Suddenly my wife wanted to make a Chinese "rice soup", usually rice, garlic, ginger, onions, celery, s&p and lots of water until creamy. The far east early version of a risotto. For her, not for me.

Soup was amazing, chicken was tasty, so I suggested to add the chicken leftovers and the thick gravy to the soup. Go figure: she said yes. 

Served in small bowls, with drops of raw sesame oil and toasted Szechuan pepper.

Great marriage result, i must say. Not always happens.


----------



## chefhow

Smoked Leg of Lamb with mashed potatoes, Hari Coverts, and a smoked tomato Lamb Jus.  It was a good dinner...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Had leftover roasted Turkey Breast and gravy, some herbage, added leftover as well as additional sauteed veg and the best (IMHO) crust I have ever made!!

We like the crust on the thick side and kinda on the loose side with the gravy, not too gloppy.

Between the two of us, we ate the whole thing by the end of the night!

It was, "just a bite more"...


----------



## chefhow

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Had leftover roasted Turkey Breast and gravy, some herbage, added leftover as well as additional sauteed veg and the best (IMHO) crust I have ever made!!
> 
> We like the crust on the thick side and kinda on the loose side with the gravy, not too gloppy.
> 
> Between the two of us, we ate the whole thing by the end of the night!
> 
> It was, "just a bite more"...


I LOVE meals like that!! Everytime you go to put it away its too good to put down. Looks BEAUTIFUL as well.


----------



## french fries

chefhow said:


> Hari Coverts


Your spelling made me laugh chefhow. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Is that really the way Americans spell it?

Haricot = bean

Vert = green

To me spelling Hari Coverts is almost like spelling it Gr Eenbeans. Just... funny.


----------



## petemccracken

French Fries said:


> Your spelling made me laugh chefhow. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Is that really the way Americans spell it?
> 
> Haricot = bean
> 
> Vert = green
> 
> To me spelling Hari Coverts is almost like spelling it Gr Eenbeans. Just... funny.


I KNOW what ChefHow meant: Hari Coverts /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gifseveral unshaven spies were enjoying dinner! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## french fries

PeteMcCracken said:


> several unshaven spies were enjoying dinner!


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## berndy

And I wondered who the hairy converts were/img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## dcarch

Lot's of wonderful food and beautiful plating everyone!

I made a few things for Father's Day.

dcarch

Sous vide strip steak on Hosta flowers and grilled pineapple



Salad



Pulled Pork on cauliflower and beets


----------



## teamfat

I like pairing grilled meat with grilled pineapple - yum!

mjb.


----------



## chefzoneau

[h1]Duck cassoulet[/h1]


----------



## french fries

dcarch said:


> Pulled Pork on cauliflower and beets


Wow dcarch - HOW did you cook that cauliflower? That's got to be the best looking/most appetizing cauliflower I've ever seen!! I'd love to cook one like that!

All your pictures are stunning. You certainly have a very unique presentation, as I was scrolling up this thread I saw the photographs before I could see who posted them - but immediately I knew they were yours. Bravo!


----------



## chefhow

French Fries said:


> Your spelling made me laugh chefhow. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Is that really the way Americans spell it?
> 
> Haricot = bean
> 
> Vert = green
> 
> To me spelling Hari Coverts is almost like spelling it Gr Eenbeans. Just... funny.


Just a little humor, I used to cook with my older son and he would always pronounce it Harry Covert. Typing it out made me laugh.

Dinner last night was scratch peanut butter and strawberry jam sandwiches with watermelon and banana berry smoothies. Too hot to cook...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Our household was a bit bust today so we had a nice platter of Antipasti of fruits and Veg and meats and cheeses, breads, very tasty...

and watched the U of A Baseball beat the Seminoles at the CWS, so now we're in the finals BABY!!!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Last night the whole family got together for a BBQ. I personally ate a lamb burger , garlic flowers, tomato, lettuce with pickles. ....too humid a day to cook inside.

@ DC : Your sous vide looks out of this world. I'm with Frechfries on how you got the cauliflower to have such a caramalized effect. Great color contrast with the beets. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Petals.


----------



## teamfat

Had a cheeseburger tonight.  Last night two hot dogs.  The night before, I ate one of each.

Friday evening my wife's group at the U did a little picnic, so I was called in to flip burgers and dogs for about 15 folks.  Your basic, generic American fare - frozen preformed patties, hot dogs, yellow American mustard, red American catsup, orange American cheese.  Sides of potato and macaroni salad, chips.  I was getting everything set up, got the charcoal started and such when we discovered that my wife had left the utensils on the back porch.  Oops.

Not much of the potato or mac salads was eaten, we had to bring home about 90% of the three pound tubs.  That's okay, I like them, spice up the store bought stuff to better suit my tastes.  Not too many burgers or dogs left, tomorrow night will be something different.  Something that goes well with potato salad, I imagine.

I don't very often eat such burgers, but they've been fairly tasty.

mjb.


----------



## spmrks

Mushroom and sausage casserole all fresh and homemade ingredients. It took awhile but it was well worth it.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Chicken korma, rice, saag paneer (well my version anyway, it's not quite the real thing). 

Tonight, pork chops or not.  We're going to try Lucille's (a chain 'q joint) for lunch today and will likely be too full of protein for another big hit at dinner.  Maybe just something like a chef salad or leftovers.

Anyone else starting to think about the Fun and Fabulous Fourth?

BDL


----------



## zoebisch

I never knew hosta flowers were edible until now.  Cool! I've been eating the day lilies which are so pretty.


----------



## chefhow

Last night we did Ribeyes on the grill with campfire packs(tin foil packs with potato, corn, onion and carrots). 

For the 4th I am going to do a Brisket Texas style with Ranch Beans, corn, slaw....


----------



## spmrks

boar-d-laze

I already got a couple racks of pork ribs a brisket and two whole chickens ordered from the local butcher. Going to be making some KC style ribs, Texas style brisket I am going to be trying something new with the chickens. I am going to be doing Mesquite smoke on lightly salted and peppered birds with an Alabama white BBQ sauce. Never made the white BBQ sauce before but I am excited to try...More excited to just have a whole day devoted to drinking beer and cooking some great food with close friends.


----------



## french fries

chefhow said:


> Just a little humor, I used to cook with my older son and he would always pronounce it Harry Covert. Typing it out made me laugh.


I see.. well thanks for sharing the laugh!


----------



## chefedb

Went to an Animal Rescue Leage presentation had crudite and cheese  cookies and coffee.


----------



## spmrks

Double post I apologize


----------



## spmrks




----------



## scubadoo97

That looks tasty


----------



## chefedb

Now all you have to do is tell all what it is.????


----------



## chefhow

chefedb said:


> Now all you have to do is tell all what it is.????


I'm going to guess Salmon with some kind of herb mix, sauteed carrots and Tabouleh.

And last night was braised chicken thighs with mushrooms, green olives, roasted bell peppers, onion, garlic and some brown chicken glace over green onion cous cous.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Cole slaw.  Beef back ribs.  Pork BBs.  Cheese grits.  Cole slaw.  Barbecue beans.  (Leftover) Tapioca.

BDL


----------



## spmrks

chefedb said:


> Now all you have to do is tell all what it is.????


Well it was salmon smoked on a cedar plank with apple chips mixed in the coals. It has fresh parsley, a pinch of sage,lemon zest and lemon juice squeezed on while cooking. The bed it is on is carrots. Originally it was a mixture of diced green peppers and sliced carrots in a red wine vinaigrette and a little bit of olive oil that was going to be thrown on the grill and cooked as well...but after tasting it, I decided it was perfect the way it was and may compliment the fish pretty well so I set them as you see and dug in... I would say my assumption was pretty spot on.


----------



## spmrks

Tonight I ventured on the wild side and made my own dough mixture to make some raviolis. They were spinach and mushroom raviolis with a chive butter sauce. The filling came out awesome. My dough came out good however I learned a lesson in the art of ravioli making. After cutting out the circles from the dough I coated them with egg white, placed my filling in the center and another piece of dough on top...here is where the lesson came in. I then curled over the edges and pressed them down. The inevitably led to a very thick edge. Next time I think it would want to not fold over the edges bout just press the two pieces together and cut off the excess. I chalk that error up to my first experience ever making raviolis.


----------



## spmrks

Well this is not for tonight but tomorrow. Brisket will go on the smoker around 6 or 7 a.m with some hickory chunks for about 8-10 hours. It has my own personal injection recipe it will sit in for the night in the fridge. In the morning I have a rub (my own recipe) that will be put on and it will be mopped a couple of times with once again my own personal mop recipe. The ribs are sitting in a dry rub for the night as well. They will be put on to another smoke with apple wood around 12:00 - 1:00p.m for about 3 hours. In a perfect world my third smoker would not be inoperable at the moment and the chicken will be butterflied by cutting out the back bone. Pepper and salt would be generously applied and put onto the smoker with Mesquite chunks and topped with an Alabama style white BBQ sauce when done. But seeing as the smoker is broken I will probably roast it in the oven which will be a game time decision as to what I will be doing for flavor.


----------



## margcata

Firstly, it is not quite dinner hour here in Spain yet ... However, tonite is the Euro Cup Football Match between Spain and Italia ... Thus, we are going to be headed out to have some shellfish / seafood tapas and watch it on a big screen tv at our local bar.

Lunch on the other hand, celebrated the 4th with some expat friends ... as the 4th is a Laboral Day here in Spain.

We had Chef Bobby Flay´s Baked chicken breasts with lemon mustard honey sauce ... Very nice ... Simple and flavorful ... A simple green salad, double fried spicy brava potatoes and freshly baked bread. Dessert was a simple red, white and blue flag cake, with the USA flag for our expat friends, homemade.

Have a lovely evening.

Margaux.


----------



## berndy

Thanks for mentioning the game/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif

Without you telling me about it I would have missed it.It was a GREAT game /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## ordo

4-0. Another soccer lesson from the Spaniard team. The new _furia_! Oh, Iniesta...

Tonight: lentil's stew with curry and mandarine zest.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Tonight I'm making us a_ proper Sunday Supper _as my Great GrandMother would say.

Roast Chicken

Roasted Garlic Mashed Potatoes (no gravy please, well maybe just a little pan drippings on the bird)

Fresh Zucchini and Carrots sauté with Cippolini Onions

Orange Cream Sherbet for dessert (it tastes like a Cream-sicle but in a dish so you can have all you want)

The dinner bell is in an hour...


----------



## teamfat

I gotta do a brisket soon. What I did the other night was a risotto: tomato, basil and a bit of porcini mushrooms. The dried shrooms were steeped in some of the warm broth for a while.



As a side note you can see my New West 9 on the board, a really nice knife I won in a ChefTalk contest a while back. My poor decades old Chicago Cutlery chef's knife feels neglected these days. The finished product was the BEST risotto I've made in a while. Great taste, this crappy snapshot doesn't do it justice:


----------



## scubadoo97

Tonight I made seared salmon with quick broiled veg. of
Haricot verts, sugar snaps, sliced zucchini, red and yellow mini tomatoes which were dressed simply with a good fruity evoo and broiled briefly


----------



## petalsandcoco

Sounds nice everyone.

With BBQ season here, how can we not love it ?

Grilled shrimp, roasted grainfed chicken , baked potatoes , strawberry/basil salad.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Could someone please pass me a napkin to dab at the dribble running down my chin?

Petals, those strawberries look delectable!

And I adore the tableware, where do you get all of those beautiful things?

I have two sets of dishes, plain white dinnerware from Williams-Sonoma

and then the el-cheap-o from K-Mart that I got years and years ago for the snowbird renters.

Well, I'm not counting the three separate sets of appetizer plates that I have,

but if I gave Mister K~girl his evening meal on that he'd be none too happy. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you Kgirl. Those strawberries are from Valleyfield , they are extremely sweet.

 I have a soft spot for tableware & linens. ( and a few other collections )

Petals.


----------



## eva cudmore

yummmmmmmm!

Now im hungry again, Gosh1!!


----------



## eva cudmore

that sound so good


----------



## durangojo

yes petals...what beautiful food as always, and what a beautiful day you had from the looks of it. what else is in the strawberry salad?..mandarin oranges or orange supremes yes, but is that pasta? what was the dressing?...and yes chef i agree, that like shoes, a girl can never have too many dishes!

joey

yes, now i can see that the white is bean sprouts...nice...


----------



## petalsandcoco

I tossed the following items in a big bowl : strawberries, bean sprouts, chopped mango, white onion, zest and juice of one orange, olive oil, chopped basil, splash of balsamic, s & p.

As far as dishes go, its hard not to pick something you like up. Friends and family know that I like these things so that is a bonus. Of my kitchen collections, I enjoy tea cups and saucers.

.....shoes ? lol , yes.

Petals.


----------



## cheflayne

Last night I made a risotto using a corn cob stock. I finished the risotto with grilled corn and chantrelles. Accompanied it with grilled marinated shrimp, grilled kale, and heirloom tomatoes.


----------



## durangojo

where did you get heirloom tomatoes so early?...i am chomping at the bit waiting for them to come out here...jeez, tomato sandwiches with fresh basil...hmmm...grilled kale? splain that one to me if you don't mind.....

joey


----------



## cheflayne

A local guy came into work and gave us some. For the kale i just brushed it with a seasoned olive oil and put it on a medium hot spot on the grill until it slightly wilted and the edges got lightly browned and crispy.


----------



## margcata

Petals,

Your Cobalt Blue glass servingware is gorgeous ... and needless to say, your delicious strawberries and chicken look wonderful ...

Have a lovely week,

Margaux.


----------



## durangojo

i love simple oven roasted kale with evoo and s&p, any kind of kale really....will try it grilled....thanks

joey


----------



## petalsandcoco

Done that way Joey, it has a nice flavor. I made a smoked meat Frittata with a blueberry and pistachio salad with a side of Bruschetta. Best with Fleur du Cap white wine


----------



## dcarch

Very fine cooking everyone!

Petal, you can make a simple meat Frittata look so dramatic!

A fewe recent meals:

dcarch

Sashimi



Ribs on Kabocha Squash



Skate on Risotto


----------



## petalsandcoco

AAAaaahhhhh DC......

The mind is a beautiful thing......such creativity, love the colors and the dishes themselves. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

I bet you have a terrific garden, don't you ? (I'm sure you do).

Petals.


----------



## chefhow

Did a whole packer brisket Texas Style over Mesquite for 5hours and in the box for another 4. We went to a cook out and there were beef ribs, Colorado Lamb Chops, a side of hot smoke Salmon, Pulled pork and a few beer can chickens.  It was meat-a-palooza as our host liked to call it.  Great dinner with friends and an amazing home brewed selection of beers.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

i have a question dcarch?

what is that pink leaf-like on the plate?

you used it before...

and i've never had the nerve to try skate, what does it taste like? texture, etc.?


----------



## littledreamer

Nothing exciting for me tonight I'm afraid! Was visiting my grandmother all day so we just stopped at the chip shop on the way home... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif nothing beats homemade chips though!


----------



## ishbel

I agree!

We only eat a fish supper (in my case, a white pudding supper) about three or four times a year - but I adore it!


----------



## dcarch

Thanks Petals. You are very kind to say that.


kaneohegirlinaz said:


> i have a question dcarch?
> 
> what is that pink leaf-like on the plate?
> 
> you used it before...
> 
> and i've never had the nerve to try skate, what does it taste like? texture, etc.?


That is napa cabbage sliced very thin at an angle, and pickled in red dressing.

Skate is delicious like crab meat, if done correctly, otherwise it's get a funny taste.

dcarch


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Thanks dcarch, I'll try skate the next time I see it.

Our supper tonight ...



From scratch, homemade Pizza ... Mister K~girl likes his with

anchovies, oregano and red pepper flakes _under_ the cheese,

oh and a bottle of Root Beer please ... Mangiamo!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Kgirl,

Your pizza has all the toppings I like on mine ( when I read root beer, do you remember the frosted glasses they served it in at A & W ? ). Looks delish ! Made a pizza here the other day, but they do not eat chilli and anchovies.....nor sriracha.....


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Oh Petals, that is pretty!  Well, I mean the plate and the food, of course.

Funny thing, I keep nice, thick mugs in the freezer for Mister K~girl,

but he prefers it straight out of the bottle.

When I was a kid, that was a special treat if we had been good

all week long, Dad would take us kids over to A&W. 

Sister would have a float and I just wanted the Root Beer, creamy and delicious! 

That was the only soda pop that I liked.


----------



## spmrks

Simplish salad. Fresh romaine lettuce, spinach, cabbage, white onion, cucumber, roma tomatoes, feta cheese,and red wine vinaigrette. Topped with grilled chicken marinated in a very nice balsamic vinaigrette, fresh parsley, cilantro, basil, pepper and a squeeze of lime.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Chicken -- brined in buttermilk and herbs -- and baby back pork ribs; both grilled over oak.  Herbed potato salad; "regular" cole slaw.  Rhubarb pie.  Vanilla ice cream.  Everything home made.  A 2004 Chateauneuf de Pape for the wine drinkers, Somersault for the beer drinkers.  Wished you were here.

BDL


----------



## chefhow

Shrimp and Grits with Bacon and Pepper Gravy topped with a fried egg and some crusty bread.


----------



## dcarch

Marvelous pizzas,  kaneohegirlinaz and Petals. I have never made a shrimp pizza, got to give it a try someday.

Two dishes I made.

Pasta clam sauce on sautéed watermelon and peas

Pan fried cod on baked watermelon rind and beet stems

dcarch


----------



## french fries

BEAUTIFUL Dcarch.

We had chaud-froid d'oeuf, and a fondue d'ognons with sorrel, fava beans and a rhubarb chutney - an accidental vegetarian meal from a meat lover!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

In my best Peter Brady voice… "Pork Chops and Apple Sauce"

Well, my way anyway…



I grilled three beautiful "olde tyme" boneless sirloin chops

(to medium rare-ish, about 130⁰ - I don't care for well done pork)



Took a clue from chef "Braddah" layne, and made a very thick reduction from the Apple Butter Syrup,

that was just sitting in my fridge, forever,

added the grilled then diced Apple slices,

along with just a couple of drops of lemon juice to loosen it

as well as ground Chipotle Pepper (it bloomed nicely in the hot syrup)



And plated

LET'S GRIND! (it was really good, even if I saw so myself)


----------



## littledreamer

All I can say is... Wow. Looks great and I'm sure it tastes really good too! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## chefhow

Pork and Saurkraut with salt crusted red bliss pototoes and carrots.


----------



## graints

i'm hungry


----------



## ordo

Rabbit.


----------



## kuan

Heh heh, I made a big huge chocolate souffle. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Me and the boy ate the whole thing too. Eight eggs!

[


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Now there's a perfect meal for me!

I can't stop staring at that rabbit, ordo (is that a nice glug of EVOO over the top?)

And then top it off with chocolate soufflé, kuan (JUST you and the boy? Oh my /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif)


----------



## chef nettie




----------



## kuan

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> And then top it off with chocolate soufflé, kuan (JUST you and the boy? Oh my /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif)


Yeah we're indulgent here. I spoil him.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nice dishes guys. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Petals.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Big Carl Burger, fries, and an Arnold Palmer.

BDL


----------



## ordo

What's an Arnold Palmer?


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> What's an Arnold Palmer?


half and half lemonade and ice tea. Very common here in SoCal. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## ordo

Thanks FF. Sounds refreshing.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Tonight, I thought a little ahead and prepped some English Cucumber,

Daikon (a type of radish), Carrots and Sweet Onion for a

type of Japanese Salad, Namasu, Pickled Vegetables



I was originally looking for Okinawan Sweet Potatoes yesterday,

but found Japanese Sweet Potatoes, just as tasty!



Along with some fantastic Shoyu (Soy Sauce)

boneless Chicken Thighs, steamed Bok Choy and two scoops rice,

we had a lovely okazuya (think of a Japanese deli) style supper,

YUM! Just like home! Made me want to cry, gosh it was so on the money.

I may have mentioned before, a lot, if not most, of the dishes

that we would eat in Hawaii, I never made, because you could

go right down the street and get it fairly cheap.

Here in the desert I have to teach myself, blindly.


----------



## french fries

K-girl, I love that type of meal. A nice raw-veggie salad that's rather vinegary, adobo-style chicken (is it? It looks like it) and white rice. A perfectly balanced, simple meal. You managed to make yours look beautiful. Your salad looks like a flower bouquet. 

PS: tonight we had pizza. No time to cook. Still good, with a nice glass of pinot!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

aahhh, thanks (mahalo) FF!

the chicken is super easy, it's soy sauce and beer!

the Namasu is meant to be not a vinegar-y...

I'd love to share these recipes with you if you like...


----------



## teamfat

I had planned on a shrimp and bay scallop ceviche to go with the chicken enchiladas.  Got home and realized I had forgotten to get any citrus - doh!  Enchiladas were good, and I know what I'll be snacking on tomorrow after I go to the market again.

mjb.


----------



## chefbillyb

I think we are going to make a Chef out of this Hawaii girl.

Kuan, the Chocolate Souffle looks great, one of my all time favorite desserts.

Cooked a Pork Butt all night low and slow.

Cut it half, I cooked it with some peppers and garlic stuffed in side.

then shredded it

Then I went to the mexican market, bought some hot corn tortillas right off the tortilla press, and had a few. Dam they were good


----------



## french fries

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> aahhh, thanks (mahalo) FF!
> 
> the chicken is super easy, it's soy sauce and beer!
> 
> the Namasu is meant to be not a vinegar-y...
> 
> I'd love to share these recipes with you if you like...


I'd love to hear them. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Tonight we had grilled top sirloin, grilled potatoes, and a red leaf lettuce. Simple but good!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@ FF, I adapted a recipe from Aloha Brand Shoyu or Soy Sauce for the Chicken,

I use dark beer, brown sugar, and only half of the recipe for the two us ...

as for the Namasu, I followed this recipe, pretty much, I just don't squeeze out the extra water,

I just rinse the salt off and drain well...

I have Hawaiian Sea Salt, you could use Kosher Salt, which I have done in the past.

As to the shapes of the cucumbers, daikon and carrots,

it just takes a little time and patience, but not hard and looks cute.

We had leftovers, so I took those to m Mother tonight and she was just over the moon!

(* please see the hyperlinks for the recipes, Mahalo-thanks)


----------



## french fries

Thanks K-girl. I'll definitely have to try that chicken recipe. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze

Yesterday afternoon I made chicken salad using leftover grilled chicken and leftover fried chicken; also, a big pot of franks and beans based around a couple of cans of Bush's Original with some regular hot dogs (Linda and George like them) and some Russo/Armenian pork hot dogs (I like them).  Linda had the beans and wiens for dinner, I had both.

Sometimes we have ham sandwiches, or other coldcuts.  Linda likes P&P and Olive loaf, while I like just about anything. Sometimes it's not even that formal I'll just schmear something on toast... I particularly like taramosalata, and heat up something frozen for Linda in the nuke.  If you throw simple Chef and Cobb salad variants into the mix, real easy stuff -- not even at the level of hash and a poached egg -- accounts for half our dinners at home. 

From the stuff I post at CT you probably have the idea that given the desire, if I've taken the time to shop, I can bang out pretty good food in not too much time.  And yes, sure.  I can.  But, while I love food and cooking I don't want several hours every other day shopping at multiple stores; and I don't want to saddle Linda with so many pots, pans and dishes, while the alternative of doing them myself is even worse.

What I'm getting as is this:  Do you guys go to big trouble every night?   

BDL


----------



## chefbuba

Nope!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

bdl, that would be a negative

dcarch AMAZES me with those dishes, AND he does this every night?


----------



## durangojo

bdl,

while not sure if you are directing this only to 'the guys', i will answer anyway....being a restaurant dinner chef and only having a night or two at home, yes, i do go the distance...or at least try to....not like dcarch for sure, not even close...i don't even like eating like that on a regular basis. for me, nothing fancy, everything goes on the grill pretty much. mostly fish, shrimp and veggies. i prefer glazes, rubs and fresh fruit relishes to fancy sauces, and love grains. always a salad..simple sliced summer tomato and fresh basil being my favorite. rarely dessert, unless we have friends over. while i eat healthy, i don't always eat while working and certainly never a balanced meal.  i like getting 'nutrified' again and truly enjoy the whole romance evening of cocktails first, no hurried cooking and wine with dinner...unless of course i just trade it all in for sleep, which sometimes is a better choice than food.

joey

by the by, have you noticed bush's new 'cocina latina' line? interesting....


----------



## dcarch

Thank you everyone for your kind words, which I surely do not deserve.

That's right. I do not deserve your compliments. What I do is no magic and not much skill involved.

Photograph:

One 45watt daylight CFL bulb.

One tripod.

Inexpensive camera set at automatic.

The key is good bright light and no shaking when taking pictures. Why should I be credited for the automatic setting of the camera?

Here are two dishes; no fancy ingredients or complicated recipes. No skillful carvings and no elaborate stacking of ingredients.

Both dishes are sous vide cooked. True, perfect pulled pork and perfect London boil, of course, you know that is what sous vide gives you, guaranteed perfection by digital electronics, no skill needed.

Pulled Pork ($0.99 a lb on sale) with Rice A Roni ($1.00) on golden beets($0.80).

London Boil ($1.95) on grilled pineapple ($0.99 sale)

dcarch


----------



## french fries

dcarch said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words, which I surely do not deserve.
> 
> That's right. I do not deserve your compliments. What I do is no magic and not much skill involved.


Maybe so. But an incredible amount of talent for making your food look good, very good photography skills, a unique perspective and a boatload of creativity.

Believe me, you do deserve all those compliments. Take them, bath in them, and let them inspire you and encourage you. And keep posting those beautiful pictures to inspire the rest of us. The last batch was even more beautiful than the previous ones, if that's possible. Inspiring.


----------



## kuan

Nice stuff dcarch.   Very nice!


----------



## scubadoo97

Yeah, Yeah....I could take your same simple camera and turn out some very bad photos.  No skill, I think not.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ChefBillyB said:


> I think we are going to make a Chef out of this Hawaii girl.


OOOHHH, you da' bestest Braddah billyb! Tanks, eh!

I'll take that…

Although I don't think I want to do the kinda' stuff you CHEFS do,

I work when I want, for whom I want.

( tonight I should have gone and _worked_ someplace else, Mister K~girl didn't care for supper /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif )


----------



## chefbillyb

There was a nice wild Salmon filet at the store today.
Blackened Wild Salmon with a creamy lemon dill sauce, sliced cucumbers with Walla Walla sweet onions, seasoned fried potatoes.

It was melt in your mouth good.


----------



## scubadoo97

nice amount of fat in that filet.  Looks great


----------



## french fries

Last night I made a quick improvised tapas out of the chicken livers sauteed in butter with garlic, finished with fresh thyme and a squeeze of lime served over grilled olive bread.

Then we had not a paella, but almost. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## mrmexico25

My most recent: Brussel Sprout and Chorizo Hash topped with quickly seared flank steak cooked RARE. Yummm



The Jus from the hash mixed with the juices from the steak were AMAZING.


----------



## petalsandcoco

MrM: looks amazingly good.

@ FF: Tell me you didn't dip a piece of baguette in that sauce ? The dish looks amazing out of the pan.

@ Kuan : Let me guess, 12 egg whites & 2 eggs ? close ? Beautiful souffle.

@ DC : FF said it, your too humble. I like that.

@ ChefbillyB: The salmon and pork look fantastik

@ Kgirl: I think your CT's up and coming chef.

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif

aahhh, Mahalo Petals! you ALL are WAY too kind, I try to feed my DH as best as I can with what I have...that's all...and did I meantion that it's kinda' fun too? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefedb

Home made Individual meat pizza, and a salad of romaine, tomato,avacado,red onion, cranberry, honey glazed walnuts, balsamic vin. and olive oil.


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> @ FF: Tell me you didn't dip a piece of baguette in that sauce ? The dish looks amazing out of the pan.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Thanks Petal.


----------



## chefbuba

Fresh sea bass....still swiming this morning. Garlic, chili flakes, olive oil, lime marinade.......rice & Peruvian beans, Tomatillo, jalapeno & avocado salsa.





  








fish1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 20, 2012












  








fish2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 20, 2012












  








fish.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 20, 2012


----------



## teamfat

Interesting.  I was going to post a pic of dinner, no such luck, the "download picture" just sat there spinning its wheel for a LONG time.

mjb.


----------



## ordo

LUNCH today:_ Manitas de cerdo con papas y porotos manteca._

Pork hands (?) with potatoes and butter beans. I used a pressure cooker for this one. The skin of the pork came out soft as gelatin.


----------



## chefbillyb

chefbuba said:


> Fresh sea bass....still swiming this morning. Garlic, chili flakes, olive oil, lime marinade.......rice & Peruvian beans, Tomatillo, jalapeno & avocado salsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fish1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 20, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fish2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 20, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fish.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 20, 2012


Wow Chef, The heck with going to Canon beach, I'm liking your Chefbubas Back Yard BBQ.....................


----------



## margcata

lasaña de marisco.jpeg




__
margcata


__
Jul 20, 2012








Buonasera,

Yesterday´s dinner and today´s lunch here in Puglia, Italia:





  








cangrejo relleno.jpeg




__
margcata


__
Jul 20, 2012


----------



## kuan

mrmexico25 said:


> The Jus from the hash mixed with the juices from the steak were AMAZING.


Chorizo hash? Is that potatoes and chorizo sausage without the casing?


----------



## boar_d_laze

I'm getting over a flu, didn't feel well enough to cook and wanted "comfort food." We brought in take out from Shanghai Dumpling in Monrovia -- enough for lunch and dinner.

Linda wanted "regular Chinese" and ordered:

A lunch order of sweet and sour chicken with rice and soup; and
Chow mien with assorted meat and vegetables
My choices were more in Shanghai Dumplings power band:

Spicy pork xiao long bao;
Pork kuo tieh; and
Beef tripe soup with egg noodles.
We shared:

Scallion pancakes; and
Marinated cucumber
Needless to say we didn't come close to finishing all the food. Fortunately George, our dog, is a Shar Pei and a connoisseur of regional Chinese and was not bothered by the sweet and sour chicken which Shanghai dumpling makes and sells as one of their "serves you right for not wanting REAL food" menu items.





  








0000660394_350.jpg




__
boar_d_laze


__
Jul 20, 2012








No. Wait. Wrong George.





  








George Weird.jpg




__
boar_d_laze


__
Jul 20, 2012








Okay. Yep. That George. The good looking, out of focus one.

BDL


----------



## ordo

BDL: hot and sour chicken soup is_ the_ cure for the flu.
[h1] [/h1]


----------



## boar_d_laze

> BDL: hot and sour chicken soup is_ the_ cure for the flu.


_Sopa de tripas mijo, sin importar si China o menudo -- cualquier. Tambien, sopa de pollo con bolas de matzo. Otras vezes, cualquier._

Linda, the non Spanish speaking Chicana, would agree with you though.

BDL


----------



## teamfat

A nice soup is indeed good for what ails you.  I have some things ailing me, but haven't had any soup yet, I plan on serving some at tomorrow's dinner party.  So I've got a couple gallons of beef stock peacefully sitting atop a low back burner.  Just the aroma of a simple homemade stock is also good for what ails you!  We'll see how the soup, and the rest of the dinner, turns out.

mjb.


----------



## mrmexico25

kuan said:


> Chorizo hash? Is that potatoes and chorizo sausage without the casing?


Hash probably isn't the right wording for what it was because there weren't any potatoes. It was really just a medley of brussel sprouts and chorizo (no casings) sauteed together with other aromatics. The flavors worked very well.


----------



## scubadoo97

Hope your on the mends BDL. Most recently made a scallop cake over corn





  








scallopcakeandcorn.jpg




__
scubadoo97


__
Jul 22, 2012








A meal from the other night. Smoked scallops over fennel and celery salad





  








smokedscallops3.jpg




__
scubadoo97


__
Jul 22, 2012


----------



## chef nettie

Beautiful stuff people!


----------



## chef nettie

dcarch said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words, which I surely do not deserve.
> 
> That's right. I do not deserve your compliments. What I do is no magic and not much skill involved.
> 
> Photograph:
> 
> One 45watt daylight CFL bulb.
> 
> One tripod.
> 
> Inexpensive camera set at automatic.
> 
> The key is good bright light and no shaking when taking pictures. Why should I be credited for the automatic setting of the camera?
> 
> Here are two dishes; no fancy ingredients or complicated recipes. No skillful carvings and no elaborate stacking of ingredients.
> 
> Both dishes are sous vide cooked. True, perfect pulled pork and perfect London boil, of course, you know that is what sous vide gives you, guaranteed perfection by digital electronics, no skill needed.
> 
> Pulled Pork ($0.99 a lb on sale) with Rice A Roni ($1.00) on golden beets($0.80).
> 
> London Boil ($1.95) on grilled pineapple ($0.99 sale)
> 
> dcarch


Why post all these pictures, an then not accept credit compliments that you KNOW are gonna come? There is being humble and then there is fishing for compliments and blowing them off with fake humility. The latter is aggravating to read and it makes me just not want to even acknowledge the beautiful work. Sorry guys...but if you dont want people to compliment your work if its nice..then just don't post it at all. Whats the point. You post to show off the work you are proud of...so why play it off like its a waste of our time to compliment it. UGH. Sorry..its just aggravating to deal with. Just stop it.


----------



## midnight chef

This is my homemade broccoli and cubed potato cheese soup served with popovers and garnished with Amish apple wood smoked bacon crumbles. Yum! The LED flash from my cell phone got the color a tad off.





  








2012-07-17 20.33.52.jpg




__
midnight chef


__
Jul 22, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ DC , we love your work and would kindly ask you to continue posting your creations. I have always and will continue to support your work along with everyone else here. We love to share , and there is nothing wrong with that !!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Petals.

ps. I made a steak tartare the other day for my parents, I will post it tomorrow.


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> @ DC , we love your work and would kindly ask you to continue posting your creations. I have always and will continue to support your work along with everyone else here. We love to share , and there is nothing wrong with that !!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


I agree wholeheartedly. More please. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## dcarch

Thanks Petals, and French Fries, I agree. Sharing is what the whole thing is all about. I have nothing to sell, no WEB site or blog to show, just sharing and learning.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

 Chef Nettie, I appologize that my style of posting is irritating to you. I stated in my previous post the methods of performing my work which is rather unsophisticated, mostly using the automatic setting of my cheap camera and one cheap light and tripod, I am not going to claim that I am skillful in any way because the software programmer of the camera electronics had done the work.

 Furthermore, I do see incredible creations here by all the others, I am humbled by people who are a lot more seasoned (pun?) in the business of cooking than a non-professional like me. My style may be different, but my style is not worth more than others. I am mindful of the times I visit a fine arts museum, I cannot say that Picasso is better artist than Norman Rockwell, nor Keith Haring better than Rembrandt, nor Vincent van Gogh better than Grandma Moses. I am different, everyone is different, in today's diversified artistic views, no one is better, everyone has something to offer.

Thanking you in advance for your comments, patience and understanding.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Before I forget, 

Mightnigh Chef, great combination broccoli and cubed potato cheese soup with popovers.

Scubadoo, very nice plated Smoked scallops over fennel and celery salad.

ChefBillyB, that's a fine example of well made salmon.

French Fries, your "almost paella" made me almost try to grab the plate from the screen. 

mrmexico, text book perfect Flank steak!

ChefBuba, your Fresh sea bass, small pictures, but big taste!

margcata, beautifully photographed Buonasera meals.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Had some leftover, sous vided again rack of Lamb for dinner.

dcarch





  








a5bf1519.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 23, 2012












  








2640450a.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 23, 2012


----------



## petemccracken

This site DOES have Galleries to post your photos! Fifth tab to the right at the top of the page.


----------



## chefedb

All very nice, I love the fact that your "leftover lamb" noisettes are still pink. Great job.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Beautiful presentation. I'll get the mint jelly......be right back !

Petals.

ps. I posted my tartare in "served up" under my name. nothing too much....


----------



## chefross

I actually had a now show for dinner last evening.

It was going to be munchies and Proseco.

I made:

tortilla pinwheelss with Borsin, fresh herbs and shredded beef.

Deviled eggs

Curried Chicken salad finger sandwiches

asparagus wrapped n fried chicken meat with cilantro and lime

Crostini with tomato basil

Grilled Hoisin Pork and

Balsamic Grilled asparagus





  








P1120202.JPG




__
chefross


__
Jul 23, 2012












  








P1120203.JPG




__
chefross


__
Jul 23, 2012












  








P1120205.JPG




__
chefross


__
Jul 23, 2012


----------



## ordo

Chefross: that looks delicious and refreshing.


----------



## french fries

Herb chicken with white wine lemon sauce, roasted garlic and eggplant caviar:





  








IMG_0768.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jul 25, 2012












  








IMG_0769.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jul 25, 2012












  








IMG_0770.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jul 25, 2012


----------



## chefbuba

Leftover chicken & bbq pork stir fry, leftover meatballs & garlic toast.......clean out the fridge night.


----------



## chefedb

4 cheese ravioli with meat sauce and a side salad.


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ ChefRoss : very nice presentation, alot of work went into making that, thank you for sharing.

@ FF : The chicken looks cooked 2 purrrfection, good choice of sauce.


----------



## scubadoo97

Beautiful as always.  I really like the artful way of using the pepper tops.


----------



## bankerdecuisine

I had some leftover brisket, so I made brisket tacos, topped with a sriracha BBQ sauce, arugula and a bacon aioli.








My presentation could use some work, but the flavors were quite nice.


----------



## mrmexico25

photo (3).JPG




__
mrmexico25


__
Jul 26, 2012








Chimicurri fajitas with a fresh corn salsa. Never made a Chimichurri before, and the color wasn't as dark as I thought it would be but the flavor was so fresh and vivacious. Yum


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Handmade Spinach, Garlic and Basil Linguine topped with EVOO & grated Parm,

along with Grilled Chicken Thighs marinated in Lemon, Rosemary, and Olive Oil

(dessert was Passion-Orange-Guava or POG Popsicles)





  








it's what's for dinner 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 26, 2012


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> @ FF : The chicken looks cooked 2 purrrfection, good choice of sauce.


Thanks Petals! Some more chicken.... this time coq au vin! 





  








IMG_0805.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jul 26, 2012












  








IMG_0813.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jul 26, 2012












  








IMG_0818.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jul 26, 2012












  








IMG_0823.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jul 26, 2012












  








IMG_0824.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jul 26, 2012


----------



## chefedb

Forget the chicken, one of my most favorite dishes  Brussel sprouts with sauteed bacon, and fresh pepper and a drizzle of butter. I could eat that whole pan.  Pearl onions slightly carmelized another yum yum for me.


----------



## french fries

chefedb said:


> Forget the chicken, one of my most favorite dishes Brussel sprouts with sauteed bacon, and fresh pepper and a drizzle of butter. I could eat that whole pan. Pearl onions slightly carmelized another yum yum for me.


Haha thanks Chefedb, a big attraction of coq-au-vin is all the garnitures. And of course the sauce. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## keiraneylene

Chicken Aglio Olio!


----------



## mike9

Yesterday I ground some chuck and sirloin tip for burgers.  It was raining so I did them in a skillet with a little bacon grease and butter to get them going.  Then caramelized some white onion for topping with the tomato and pickle.  Man they tasted wonderful - just a classic American cheese burger - simple and delicious.


----------



## teamfat

keiraneylene said:


> Chicken Aglio Olio!


I always call it ugly and ugly when I make it. Good stuff, though.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat

My wife isn't a big fan of red meat, we tend to consume it in modest quantities. But she was out of town for a week, so I decided to splurge. Grilled a nice bone in ribeye and a peach. The camera batteries kissed the turf after this on the grill shot, so no plating pictures. But the steak was topped with a fresh basil and rosemary butter, the peach with crumbles of gorgonzola and a nice splash of balsamic. It was all washed down with a nice zinfandel. One of the best dinners I've made in a while.

If you've never had grilled fruit, you are missing out.





  








ribeye.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 30, 2012








mjb.


----------



## teamfat

By the way, French Fries, I really like that photo you posted a few days ago - the one of the garlic, rosemary and such in a work bowl.  It just brought to mind how nice it is to cook with fresh, vibrant ingredients.

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ FF : Anyone who takes the time to peel pearl onions ...well what can I say ?

@ Teamfat : I agree about grilled fruit, nothing like it.

Served this on Saturday for my parents:





  








023.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 30, 2012


----------



## ordo

Great dishes and presentations.

Here's an individual shepherd's pie (we call it _Pastel de Papas_).

Crust made with parmigiano, panko and drops of olive oil mixed.

Really thinking in buying a kitchen torch these days,





  








23robwo.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 30, 2012


----------



## french fries

teamfat said:


> By the way, French Fries, I really like that photo you posted a few days ago - the one of the garlic, rosemary and such in a work bowl. It just brought to mind how nice it is to cook with fresh, vibrant ingredients.
> 
> mjb.


Thanks mjb! Not a work bowl though, a SS skillet over low heat. I was infusing the oil that then served to brown the chicken. Then later the herbs & garlic join the white wine and the chicken, providing moisture to the chicken during cooking, and building the basis for the sauce. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


> Originally Posted by Petals
> 
> @ FF : Anyone who takes the time to peel pearl onions ...well what can I say ?


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif Petits onions glacés à brun: a classic accompaniment of many French braised dishes. I absolutely love them. Worth the trouble!


----------



## chefedb

Tonight   Penne Pasta with whiteclam, crab, mushroom  and basil sauce, Hawiann rolls. (  I don't lie Linguinni or spaghetti so I use ziti or rigatonni, or fussilli )


----------



## scubadoo97

Last night's dinner was Marcella Hazan's tomato sauce with an onion and butter.  Simple, yet so good.  Served over gemelli pasta with a sliced grilled homemade Italian sausage.


----------



## french fries

Chicken Tajine with Tomato Jam:

*1. Slowly cook chicken marinated in garlic-oil-cumin-ginger-cinnamon-S&P with a bit of water and grated onions, ginger and cilantro. *





  








IMG_0872.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jul 31, 2012








*2. Add a LOT of concasse fresh tomatoes and more salt. Cook with chicken until chicken is cooked, then reserve chicken and continue cooking tomatoes. *





  








IMG_0874.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jul 31, 2012








*3. Cook down for hours until the tomatoes lose all their water and start frying in the oil. Add honey and a bit more cinnamon, re-heat chicken in the tomato jam. *





  








IMG_0875.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jul 31, 2012








*4. Serve with Morrocan bread or with couscous. *


----------



## petalsandcoco

Looks so good French Fries, that is the type of food I really enjoy, thanks for sharing those pics. 

Petals.


----------



## french fries

Wow thanks Petals! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefedb

Tonight believe it or not  Pancakes,or Waffles,or French toast, Sausage, Sunnyside eggs, butter and syrup . Wife and I like this as a change once in a while.


----------



## scubadoo97

Looks amazing French Fries


----------



## slayertplsko

I went mushroom hunting today. The woods are quite dry, I haven't found much. But at least I got about a dozen of Leccinum griseum (nice for drying and is already sliced and left to dry), some shaggy parasol (even young ones, good for stuffing) and a few russulas (one R virescens and a few R cyanoxintha). The last storm was on Sunday and russulas grow during the night after heavy rain and then within a day or two get eaten by maggots. So I counted myself lucky to have found a few before maggots devoured them. I didn't have much, so I made this simple fricassée.

Ingredients:

Some good, flavourful russulas

1/3 of that amount smoked bacon, diced or lardons + some lard, if the bacon isn't fatty enough

a small onion, sliced

a couple of thyme sprigs

1/4 - 1/3 cup of good, tasty dark beer, preferably not too bitter

a knob of butter

chopped parsley as garnish if you like

Cut of the stems and dice them, slice the caps. Fry the bacon, adding the optional lard, then sauté the onion, then add the russulas and sauté a bit, until it softens slightly. Add the thyme sprigs, the beer, salt and pepper, cover and let it braise until the liquid reduces to desired consistency, discard the thyme, add the butter to thicken the sauce slightly. Serve with beer and good bread.

Try it! Tastes really good, makes a nice entrée and you don't need much bacon, only a little beer, a little butter, onion costs almost nothing, thyme, too, if you grow it yourself in a pot and the mushrooms cost nothing. Look them up, they're easy to distinguish and plentiful (just go the next morning after heavy rain, not as I did, and you'll have full baskets of healthy russulas). I hunted for them when I was 6, so you can too./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefbillyb

These are a few of the Dbl cut pork chops I cut off the Bone in Loin, that we processed from one of our Pigs





  








002.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Aug 1, 2012








I put them in Brine of Water, Salt, Brown sugar, Apple juice, peppercorns, fresh thyme........I cooked these on a hot grill to start, then finished in a cooler part of the grill to finish, basting them with Apple juice every 15 minutes. I cooked them to a tender and juicy 150 degrees, they were melt in you mouth tender





  








017.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Aug 1, 2012


----------



## chefedb

Got an extra one???  Look Great


----------



## stevetamer

Lasagna with red wine


----------



## chefedb

I made Orange Chicken and sub gum fried rice


----------



## chefhow

Last night was the wifes 40th Bday so I went big.

Harrisa rubbed Bone in Veal Chop on the grill with roasted Jerusalem Cous Cous and grilled Asparagus

Kodafa cake with Buckwheat Honey and Saffron Syrup


----------



## ordo

I brined a lamb leg 24 hours with a lot of care, braised it at slow temp and it was a failure. The meat inside was tasty, but dry and nothing extraordinary.


----------



## chefedb

Roast Chicken/ Home made cranberry/orange relish / Gravy./ Home made mashed /and canned roasted corn. Chicken in oven right now.


----------



## berndy

May I please ask ,what is a Kadafa Cake ? Never heard of it before/img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## dcarch

Such wonderful cooking everyone. Petals, nice spiral cut carrots. What kind of birds are those?

I have been busy. No time to cook.

Just grabbed some pork scrapple and beef scrapple and fried them up.

dcarch





  








c4083ff5.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Aug 4, 2012












  








328d17df.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Aug 4, 2012












  








86002c9b.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Aug 4, 2012












  








ef9af29e.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Aug 4, 2012


----------



## boar_d_laze

Hamburger steak with garlic chives, sauce chasseur (aka mushroom gravy); mashed potatoes; fresh, minted peas; peach gallette with chantilly (aka fast and dirty peach tart with whipped cream).  Diet Mountain Dew for Her.  Beer for He.

BDL


----------



## scubadoo97

I boned a chicken using the method shown by Jacques Pepin in his video. Excellent technique by the way. 

Smoked it over apple wood with a mix of Dizzy Pig Tsunami Spin and Raging River rub under and over the skin. Served with a salad.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

YO! Braddah BillyB!!!  Where's minz one?  You grow some nice lookin' piggy there!!

@ dcarch, man!!! that's so DANG good lookin' scrapple & veg, and I don't even like it!!

bdl, my fav, hamburger steak (I like smashed potatoes just as much as steamed white rice) with mushroom gravy all over please!!  I knew that you were a Hawaii-kinda-guy!!


----------



## teamfat

The other night: It isn't pho, it isn't shabu - shabu but it was quite tasty. A nice hot beef broth with some fresh veggies and thinly sliced sirloin to dip into it. Yum





  








broth.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 4, 2012








I can improve on this. I can add some additional flavors, select chiles with a bit more zing.

Tonight, off to the market. This version will be way better:





  








pasta.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 4, 2012








Yep. I walk into the market with a very specific plan, a precise list of ingredients, I'm going to make a better version of my hot beef broth and veggie plate.

Right. So why do I end up with angel hair pasta in a browned butter sauce with seared scallops and prawns?

Attention Deficient Disorder? Blatant insanity?

mjb.


----------



## ordo

teamfat: your angel hair pasta remembers me my grandma quick angel hair pasta which i loved: just fried some seconds, boiled, add parmigiano. Is that your recipe?


----------



## teamfat

Close.  It is quick and easy, maybe 10 minutes from package to plate.  Boil the pasta for a few minutes, drain in colandar.  Put 2 - 3 tablespoons of butter in the pasta pot, cook over medium low heat until lightly browned and fragrant.  Stir in the pasta to warm and coat.  Off the heat, stir in some parm, enjoy!

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco

I agree, the food menus have been sounding so nice.

@ Scuba: what ingredients are in a 'raging river rub' & Dizzy Pig Tsunami Spin ?

@ DC: Your plating is vibrant and the play on colors is stunning. I never heard of scrapple before, just learned something new .

The dish I made was quail stuffed with apple,walnut and apricot .

Petals.


----------



## french fries

boar_d_laze said:


> Hamburger steak with garlic chives, sauce chasseur (aka mushroom gravy); mashed potatoes; fresh, minted peas; peach gallette with chantilly (aka fast and dirty peach tart with whipped cream). Diet Mountain Dew for Her. Beer for He.
> 
> BDL


He's got better taste in drinks than she. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Love all the aka's. Maybe you should call her drink "une Rosée des montagnes" - non wait, better yet "Rosée Royale des montagnes". That sounds even more French.


----------



## chefedb

Chicken Alfreddo with mushrooms and peas, tonight with a  side salad,cukecumber dressing


----------



## scubadoo97

Not sure of the ingredients Petals. With these proprietary BBQ rubs the don't always list the ingredients. I really like their rubs. They don't have too much salt.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Side pork with crisp skin; sauteed spinach; fried glutinous rice with garlic chives, cilantro, and Chinese sausage.  Fresh plums.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Oh My BDL, you are a ‘local boy’ after all!

Chinese Sausage, did you get Lap Cheong, many different types out there… just killin’ me here!!

I have to get to the ‘Asian Market’ soon!! 

Was it Chinese Roast Pork bellies with the real crispy skin? 

NO NO, please don't tell me, I can't take it!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Stuff 020.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 6, 2012








This is my Italian-Nonna's-Sunday-Supper of Chicken Marsala,

Pea with Prosciutto and Roasted Rosemary Potatoes, Mangiamo!

Oh wait a minute, I'm Hawaiian, Let's Grind!!


----------



## teamfat

Carne asada is one of those things I plan on perfecting "someday"  The time or two I've done it the results were good, but just not that good.  I came no closer to the goal of perfecting it since the Sunflower ( or is it Sprouts now ? ) had their prepared carne asada on sale for 3.99 a pound.

That was a BIG burrito.  Grilled the beef, a pasilla chile and a pan of diced tomato and garlic.  All those found their way into tortillas, along with avocado, sour cream, cheese.  Quite tasty, even if I did forget the fresh cilantro and onion.

Burp.

Oh, and I'll be doing it again tomorrow night with the addition of some serranos from the garden - yum!

mjb.


----------



## chefedb

Looks very good  from her save us some.


----------



## chefedb

Tonight Monday Have some leftover chicken so its Chicken Tettrazzinni, with fettuccinni and 3 kinds of mushrooms.( This chicken has already been pulled off the bone it is not whole breast like the classic dish calls for) but wife and I still like it.


----------



## chefhow

Last night I took some left over smoked brisket and salt boiled potatoes and made Corned beef hash with poached eggs and Rye toast.


----------



## chefedb

Tonight (a lot of chick bones in freezer) so it's home made chicken soup with plenty of noodles and chicken and veges with Hawiann rolls and a small salad.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Kgirl, that chicken marsala looks good. I hope your having a great time on your road trip.

This is lamb shank with cranberry sauce.





  








040.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Aug 7, 2012


----------



## chefedb

Great presentation. Petals you know your onions. Edb


----------



## dcarch

Petals, very pretty lamb shank with a sundial design.

Kgirl, I say that's a restaurant ready chicken Marsala.

- - - - - - - - -- - - - -
A few of recent dishes.

Live tilapia with roasted elephant garlic, topped with fish roe.

Sous vide pork leg on celery

dcarch





  








65d2bc37.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Aug 8, 2012












  








460dd925.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Aug 8, 2012











  








1cd9bb3d.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Aug 8, 2012


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Miss Petals, we had a great time on our road trip up to Prescott,

cute town, great vibe to the place,

had a blast with our friends up there and now we're ready for another.

Next time we're going to continue where we left off last

October when my Brother-in-law suddenly passed away.

From Carmel California heading North on the

Pacific Coast Highway all the way to the Oregon Stateline,

with an extended stay in San Francisco.

Can't wait, *really* excited!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Heh dcarch, thanks for the props man! 

I've had three flops in a row since then,

but, ya' know I'm just a lowly at home cook,

there are good days and there are not so good days.

We'll have to get the good mojo goin' on for a better day tomorrow


----------



## chefedb

Nice job


----------



## chefedb

Tonight Roast Garlic and Herb pork loin, au jus  baked sweet tater cinn/butter  brussel sprouts with bacon.


----------



## chefhow

Chicken Mole' over Brown Rice.


----------



## french fries

Petals, the lamb shank looks amazing. 

dcarch, what do you mean by "live" tilapia? Amazing plating as usual. How do you get red celery? Never seen that before, but it looks very dramatic. Are those sesame leaves?


----------



## teamfat

Theory:  A nice picnic dinner up one of the local canyons, just the two of us.

Practice:  Papa Murphy's pizza, stuffed in the oven to cook while I try to finish up the work on her car before the rain hits.

So much for tonight.

mjb.


----------



## stevetamer

Pasta Carbonara with red wine


----------



## dcarch

French Fries said:


> Petals, the lamb shank looks amazing.
> 
> dcarch, what do you mean by "live" tilapia? Amazing plating as usual. How do you get red celery? Never seen that before, but it looks very dramatic. Are those sesame leaves?


Thanks, French Fries.

Most the Asian markets in NYC have fish tanks with swimming fish, shrimps, crabs you can buy.

I was cooking beets before, too lazy to wash the pan and cooked the celery in it.

Shiso leaves are on the fish dish. The leaves were also in the sauce.

dcarch


----------



## french fries

Thanks for your answer dcarch. Lol @ the beet colored celery, they look amazing.


----------



## chefedb

Tonight I catch a break Going out with friends to a Chinese Buffett


----------



## petalsandcoco

dcarch said:


> Thanks, French Fries.
> 
> Most the Asian markets in NYC have fish tanks with swimming fish, shrimps, crabs you can buy.
> 
> I was cooking beets before, too lazy to wash the pan and cooked the celery in it.
> 
> Shiso leaves are on the fish dish. The leaves were also in the sauce.
> 
> dcarch


Thanks to all for the nice comments on the lamb.

DC: Your plating is so well thought out, stylish concepts that are just so unique and eye catching.

We do not have markets that sell fish the way you do in NYC. Maybe we do and I just don't know about them. There is a warehouse I go to in Mtl where you walk in , put on a parka, and walk around tables and tables of seafood and fish that were brought in by the boats from the port. Early morning you can see and hear all kinds of business folk hangling over prices.....if your looking for something in particular and its not there, never worry,there is always someone who will hook you up.

I think your idea of the beet juice is terrific for coloring. The shiso sauce for the fish must have really enhanced the flavor of the fish. Never knew it came from the mint family.

There is just SoMeThInG about a market that is so ....what's the word ? stimulating / invigorating / exciting .....

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I'm goin' with chefed!


----------



## ordo

Pan grilled steak with roasted potatoes. I was really hungry.





  








14sla1s.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 12, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco

How can you go wrong with a good steak and roasted potatoes ? Ordo, let me guess, "it was the best steak you ever had !!!" .....thought so. Terrific .


----------



## ordo

petalsandcoco said:


> How can you go wrong with a good steak and roasted potatoes ? Ordo, let me guess, "it was the best steak you ever had !!!" .....thought so. Terrific ./img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


Sure it was. Three days eating almost nothing (call it vegetables) is enough. Sorry for the cow. And the roasted potatoes… so simple, olive oil, S&P, rosemary, chili flakes, lots of chopped garlic at the end… you know what I mean. Cost of 1 portion here in Arg: U$4. Steak was small, at about 300 grams (10.6 ounces), but enough for me.


----------



## teamfat

How sad.  That T bone looks like it is burnt to a crisp!

Okay, I'll admit it - if it was put on a plate in front of me there'd be nothing left but bone after 8.27 minutes.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> We do not have markets that sell fish the way you do in NYC. Maybe we do and I just don't know about them.


Petals, here in L.A. we have Asian markets where they have tanks full of live fish and seafood to purchase. Heck you can even purchase a live duck or a live chicken if you want to. If you ever want to inquire to find such markets in your area, look for an Asian community (if any)?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Well maybe there is a secret Asian supply store I don't know about because most of the chefs I know get there stuff at the same place as I do. As far duck and game meat, no problem with that. I go to the butcher where the angus has been "maturing" for three days and they take it down and cut & prep it any way I wish. A family business that now the son has taken over and expanded.

Well here is pasta with fresh sauce and a lobster tail ( shell off - fanned tail for decoration )





  








052.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Aug 13, 2012


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

i changed my mind (a woman's prerogative)

i'm going over to petals house! YUM!!


----------



## ordo

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> i changed my mind *(a woman's prerogative)*
> 
> i'm going over to petals house! YUM!!


Ha, ha! I'm going to yours then.


----------



## cheflayne

Last night was lamb rogan josh and being the heretic that I am I also made mashed potatoes using Yukon golds, Maytag blue cheese, and buttermilk. Veg was locally grown zucchini supplied by a friend sauteed with shiittakes.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Hatch Chiles are here!

I'm making Green Chile Chicken Enchiladas

I can't wait, my salivary glands are on over-drive!


----------



## chefhow

Shrimp Tacos with Garlic Chalula Crema and Avocado


----------



## statscook

decided to add to this, a few center cut short ribs cooked with a honey mesquite sauce 2 brats (with additional sauce on the side) and some zucchini seasoned with a little pepper cooked in the same pan the brats had just been cooked.. rather good first meal in my new apartment


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Congrats on your new place, James!

Sounds like a tasty first meal


----------



## margcata

TOMATE RELLENO.jpeg




__
margcata


__
Aug 16, 2012








Photo Courtesy: Madrid Capital Culinary Institute Le Cordon Bleu - Course: Mediterranean Vegetables.

Baked Stuffed Tomatoes ...

Since, our main meal is between 14.30 hours ( 2.30pm ) and 15.00 hours ( 3.00pm ), we eat very light during the evening ... Our dinner is usually one or two small Tapa or Meze size appetisers and a couple of matched wines.

Have lovely August,

Margcata.


----------



## margcata

Petals,

What a lovely Lobster Tail dish and the plating is absolutely gorgeous.

Thanks for posting.

Have a lovely August.

Margaux.


----------



## margcata

Petals:  Lovely plating of the lamb shank ...

Kaneo:  I am 50% Italian, and absolutely adore Chicken or Veal Marsala ... Please do not take offense Kaneo:

I am not a green pea woman ... Not with Marsala ...  

All my best for a lovely August,

Margcata.


----------



## siduri

ok, i replied to this at the beginning thinking it was a sort of "come as you are" party: that is, what did you, wonderful cook that you are when you're doing something up grand, make last night for dinner when you got home late and haggard and threw something together for supper.  But I found that all the other guests to this "come-as-you-are" party  were all dressed in evening clothes, and here i was in dirty jeans and t-shirt after cleaning out some horrible recess of the house.  These photos all look like magazine fare, not "what did you cook for dinner"!  I'll wait till the temperature has gone down below 100 and i feel like actually cooking again!  I think i'll start a new thread.


----------



## ordo

Back to some "serious" recipes, ehem. Today, lunch just for me as a first try at Biryani. Look at Recipes forum, picks, some info, etc. there. A stunning dish.


----------



## chefhow

Quinoa "Rissotto" Carbonara.


----------



## fts93

Chili Con Carne, and little bit of Chili Sin Carne. Damn was good!


----------



## petalsandcoco

I finished these off early this morning.....Turkish Delight





  








043.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Aug 24, 2012


----------



## scubadoo97

petalsandcoco said:


> I finished these off early this morning.....Turkish Delight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 043.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 24, 2012


Made with rose petals I hope

Those look lovely


----------



## petalsandcoco

LOl sure did, made with a rose petal syrup. I made some meringues to go along with them. Lamb today.





  








020.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Aug 24, 2012


----------



## margcata

Petals,

How about special mailing to Puglia for a tasting ?

Your Turkish Delights look spectacular and such gorgeous colors.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## ordo

Very nice Petals. I do not eat too much sweets but that looks really superb. May be one day i'll try mazapan.


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> I finished these off early this morning.....Turkish Delight


I don't even like loukoums, but those look so wonderful, I would just HAVE to bite into them. Beautiful! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you , they were fun to make , not something I would make all the time. I was nostalgic, my sister is in from Cyprus. She usually brings boxes of it among other gifts. 
For supper tonight , We had faux filet , grilled mushrooms , zucchini , flatbread with thyme , wine and chocolate torte. 

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I don't mean to repeat myself, but New Mexico's famous Hatch Chiles are here and I went to the green grocer and asked the nice man not to fire roast them for me.

I got the mild, not knowing if they would blow our heads off.

I blistered them on the gas grill, peeled off the skin, deseeded them and then proceeded to stuff them with house made Hawaiian Kalua Pork! 

Secured them with picks, stashed them in the cold box to firm up, removed the picks, rolled them in beaten egg and then straight up course ground corn meal that I also got at the green grocers.

Got a pan good and hot with canola oil and with confidence, pan fried them to GB&D. I topped them with a fresh Pico de Gallo that I got goin' while the stuffed peppers where chillin'...

OH MY GOSH!! 

Muy Delicioso! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

I had in mind to make Chile Rellenos, but then on second thought, DH would not care for that I don't think. 

BUT...

The salty goodness of that piggy with the piquet chile, I think I need to go back and get more, maybe try the Medium Chiles... (I didn't get pix fast enough, it was gone in a heart beat!)


----------



## dcarch

Petals, Very delightful Turkish Delight!

Margcata, skillfully done stuffed tomatoes.

Ordo, nice steak dinner.

----- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- -

Veal osso bucco with chanterelle muchrooms.

Tofu anf tomatoes from my garden.

dcarch





  








d8a40468.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Aug 27, 2012












  








5b9a63ec.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Aug 27, 2012












  








5b9a63ec.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Aug 27, 2012












  








9df8250d.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Aug 27, 2012












  








f559996b.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Aug 27, 2012


----------



## highking

Pork loin and Broccoli which turned out to be one of those "experimental keeper" recipes. I'm sure I'll still be using this broccoli recipe 30 years from now in my future restaurant /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

My husband claimed last night that I made a restaurant quality salad for Supper last night! 

said I could easily charge $10.99 per plate...WOW, do you believe that?!

I was poking around at Trader Joe's and found a Gorgonzola Cheese from Italy 

and it was actually their brand! It was the best Gorgonzola I've ever had, delicious!

I took beautiful baby lettuces and tossed it with Raspberry Vinaigrette, plated the greens, 

topped it with a diced-ripe Bartlett Pear, chopped dried Cherries, roughly chopped Cashews and crumbled Gorgonzola.


----------



## durangojo

petals,

did you ever get the shrimp lemoncello & risotto recipe from that little place?

joey

@dcarch, what is the dressing on your most beautiful tomato salad?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Joey, I have yet to get the recipe. It was original for sure , not like the ones I have eaten. Give me some time and I will get it for you. 

DC: where do I begin ? Osso bucco is one of my top ten favorites. Anytime you introduce a sauce to a dish, you have my complete attention. I'm a saucy kinda of gal. It looks absolutely delicious, something I would find in 5 star. You have an elite eye for plating. The tofu salad is just so elegant.

Petals.

@ Kgirl: your salad with all those goodies sounds fantastic.


----------



## scubadoo97

Got home late last night after a trip and did a clean out the fringe dinner. Had a couple of sock eye salmon fillets







and gulf shrimp in the freezer. Made a lime butter sauce from a bunch of limes that where getting yellow in the fridge. Veg of mini colored peppers and celery and a lone basil leaf.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Scuba, that looks terrific. The colors are vibrant, done with lime butter , it must have tasted terrific. 
You definitely have a gift for making food look and taste delicious. I always look forward to your dishes. 

Petals.


----------



## scubadoo97

Thanks Petals. Coming from you is a real complement. Your food is always amazing


----------



## petalsandcoco

With all the talk about Coq au Vin ( a dish I make several times) I thought I would make it. Here it is...





  








035.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Aug 28, 2012







Petals.


----------



## scubadoo97

beautiful


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you , I really enjoyed making this.

Petals.


----------



## ordo

Nice coq au vin!

Humble tuna pie tonight. Canned tuna, veggies and the leftover of a caldeirada, which did the difference.





  








4rbasx.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 28, 2012


----------



## french fries

Tonight a timeless simple classic: grilled porterhouse steaks, sauteed potatoes, green salad. Looking forward to it. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

FF: nothing beats a good steak. Today I did poached salmon with a lime sauce, this is a sample plate....being served later on. Ordo, I can't remember the laste time I had tuna pie, soul food. Petals.





  








006.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Aug 29, 2012


----------



## margcata

Petals,

Your food combining and perfectly paired dishes are always so beautiful.

Have nice evening.

Marge.


----------



## margcata

Scubadoo 97,

Truly lovely brilliant and colorful dish.

Thanks for posting.

Marge.


----------



## durangojo

kgirl...

$10.99? don't sell yourself short.... remind mister k that you are not a cheap date.....up your price girl!!!  /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Petals, how did you make those reddish colored flower shapes under your coq au vin? are those onions? and then you pipped the 'taters right? and the corn under the fish, how'd you do that? very appetizing looking plates, but I can't think of one of your creations that I don't want to gobble up! 

Joey, girl! you flatter me!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Kgirl, glad you like it. The mashed potatoes are piped with my 21" ateco piping bag using tip 1m. 
The flowers underneath are flowered beets using my flower cutter.

For the corn, I sliced off a side of cooked corn and then cut the rows of corn which I squared off the potato mixture with.

I try to do a sample plating dish before the actual plating. It does not always work. Lol I usually know a week before how many clients are coming on any given day. 

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Petals, I knew it, beets, I was going to say that

Tonight is Chicken Katsu (cutlettes) YUMMY!


----------



## chefhow

Chicken and Sausage Hash with a poached egg.


----------



## snake666

tomato soup, followed by pasta with zucchini-scallion-'cream' sauce and pine nuts.


----------



## petalsandcoco

It's 11:15 , late supper, I am pulling a Seinfeld ...."cereal" . Let me make it more exciting .....fruit loops. 

Petals


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

fruit loops, that's howard walowitz's NASA nickname (TV program here in US - The Big Bang Theory - do you get that there Petals?)

lqtm...


----------



## durangojo

oh yeah, let's get us some soul food mmmmmm...all this fancy pants food is beyond wonderful but don't we all love to just get 'down and dirty' with some collard greens and ribs,real fried chicken, butter up to your elbows corn on the cob and sweet potato pie? @ petals, you could even make a plate of 'down and dirty' look high brow...that would be fun, no? wow, you just keep getting better chef....the cobbler has no shoes..i know it heart and verse....well, the upside is there is only one dish to wash!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

joey


----------



## statscook

Following Durangojo here, how bout a little homemade Jambalaya for some soul food? Did it based on the Emeril Lagasse recipe with my own stuff here and there turned out pretty good. My friend who was over is the grandson of a cajun, he turned looked at me after his first bite and said "not bad" which is pretty much the highest praise you can get from him so I was rather pleased


----------



## kippers

What an incredible thread, I have put on pounds reading it.

We had a simple risotto made with our own fish stock to which I add fresh peas from our garden, sorry that was it apart from some Shropshire blue cheese for afters.


----------



## eastshores

durangojo said:


> oh yeah, let's get us some soul food mmmmmm...all this fancy pants food is beyond wonderful but don't we all love to just get 'down and dirty' with some collard greens and ribs,real fried chicken, butter up to your elbows corn on the cob and sweet potato pie? @ petals, you could even make a plate of 'down and dirty' look high brow...that would be fun, no? wow, you just keep getting better chef....the cobbler has no shoes..i know it heart and verse....well, the upside is there is only one dish to wash!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> joey


Haha Joey.. that reminded me of a bluegrass concert that Ricky Skaggs and Kentucky Thunder put on in Daytona. He was talking about some of the extra weight he had put on, and reminiscing of the fried chicken his grandmother would cook. He said good fried chicken is "finger lickin'" good but his nanas fried chicken was "elbow drippin'" good! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

DH and I have been trying to make our 'big meal of the day' at lunch time

Today we needed to run some errands and found ourselves in the snooty part of Tucson.

I found what we thought was a restaurant that we had gone to before, but it was really the sister place.

Holly Cow!!

That was fantastic!

Michael could not finish his plate...Do You Believe that???

we had a starter plate of Antipasti (prosciutto, assorted olives, grilled asparagus, zucchini & red peppers, steamed spinach, very fresh herbed Goat Cheese and grilled Italian bread, EVOO&SUPER DELICIUOS balsamic vinegar, sorry I didn't get a photo, I forgot that I had the IPad in my bag) I could have stopped there, BUT NO!!!

Michael had Penne with Sausage 








  








photo.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 31, 2012








I ordered Stuffed Mushrooms (edit)






  








photo.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 31, 2012


----------



## french fries

Not feeling at the top of my game. Yesterday night... chicken soup. With chili, scallions, fish sauce and lime juice for a Vietnamese twist.


----------



## mike9

I had a can of caramelized onion soup so I strained the liquid and cooked rice in it.  Then did a stir fry with beef, onion, garlic peppers, etc.  It was really good.


----------



## kippers

Humble or not I would woof that down in a heart beat, is it a type of empanada ?


ordo said:


> Nice coq au vin!
> 
> Humble tuna pie tonight. Canned tuna, veggies and the leftover of a caldeirada, which did the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4rbasx.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 28, 2012


----------



## ordo

Kippers said:


> Humble or not I would woof that down in a heart beat, is it a type of empanada ?


It's in fact called EMPANADA GALLEGA (from Galice, Spain), in this case, filled with fish. More or less like this recipe:

http://nami-nami.blogspot.com.ar/2009/11/empanada-gallega-de-atun.html


----------



## margcata

Ordo,

Empanada Gallega ( savoury pie filled with tuna, bell pepper, onions, olives amongst other ingedients and variations in Galicia, Spain ) is a fabulous Tapa ( meze or snack ).

In Galicia, it is usually baked in the oven in a large rectangle and the pastry is egg washed to provide a lovely crispiness.

Thanks for posting your savoury pie and the recipe link.

Kind regards.

Marge.


----------



## kippers

Thanks Ordo, have you ever tried a Cornish Pasty?

http://www.cornishpastyassociation.co.uk/pasties.html


----------



## fts93

Pork Sirloin, Mushroom sauce(with little bit of horseradish) and crispy pan fried potatoes. Cook it to my family. Perfectly moist pork <3


----------



## kippers

padeswood 186.jpg




__
kippers


__
Sep 2, 2012








We went out for Fish, Chips and mushy peas


----------



## mike9

We had pepperoni sandwiches at the county fair.  I'm making up for it today by grilling some venison and sea scallops with some fresh corn.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Had the house to myself last nite!

Owned the remote!

Piled all the pillows in the middle of the bed and had......leftover chocolate fudge layer cake (  had hidden a slice behind some leftover veg in the fridge (so lol on them!)


----------



## dcarch

So many wonderful dishes!

Petals - beautiful meals, as always, especially the Coq au Vin.

Scubadoo - Very nice looking seafood plate.

Ordo - I wouldn't say the tuna pie is humble, I say it's elegant.

----- - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - -

A couple of dishes.

Sous Vide Boneless Short Ribs, Chanterelle Mushroom Sauce.

Crispy Bacon Wrapped Spicy Salmon Sushi Rolls

dcarch





  








7cc327fe.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Sep 3, 2012












  








c823c8d2.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Sep 3, 2012












  








f6497c9c.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Sep 3, 2012












  








814ae9da.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Sep 3, 2012


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

what fun, dc how'd ya do that sushi? 

that is, well, my salivary glands went nuts...

and those short ribs, I could ALMOST taste them! 

the bomb as usual


----------



## ordo

Spectacular bacon sushi. Never tasted something like that.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

dc, could PM me your mushroom sauce?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

tonight I made lasagna, everything from scratch (well not the cheese), even the pasta

no snaps, sorry, DH wolfed if down 

(I only made a small 8x8 sized pan rather than a 9x13 inch pan, much to his whining)


----------



## petalsandcoco

Kgirl, it sounds like a great lasagna. (I would have brought the wine you know /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif) lol You certainly know your food.

DC: I agree with everyone , your plating is so inventive and visually appealing.The sous vide and mushroom sauce.....what can I say ? Right up my alley.

I am jealous over your serving try for the sushi....I was in Chinatown yesterday picking up stuff and I was looking for a nice plate.....but then when I saw this this morning, it just goes to show me that we can use unique pieces to showcase food. The bacon rondelles are nice.

Kippers: I have yet to find a place that makes good fish and chips here, thanks for sharing the photo.....was there malt vinegar with that ?

Petals.





  








016.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 3, 2012







Stuffed limes with shrimp ceviche.





  








019.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 3, 2012







Stuffed walnuts with gorgonzola, roasted the walnut meat in a sugar/cayenne/salt mix for 10 minutes and a drizzle of honey on top of a bed of raw sugar. Little apps. As much as they enjoyed them, I WILL BUY THE SHELLS HALVED perfectly before I ever do that again, if such a thing exists.


----------



## margcata

Petals,

Cebiche stuffed imes ... Stunning. I am very fond of Peruvian Cebiche, Mexicans prepare it too, however quite differently,

Thanks for posting.

Marge.


----------



## kippers

yes petals there was Sarsons malt/vin with it. I cannot eat mushy peas without it.

I like the way the shrimp on the lime makes it look like a scorpion. The stuffed walnut dish is crazy, do you mean you split each walnut in half perfectly for presentation ?


----------



## petalsandcoco

> I am very fond of Peruvian Cebiche, Mexicans prepare it too, however quite differently,


Marge ,

I thought they were all basically made the same way. Could you please elaborate on the differences of the two ? I look forward to your opinion, thank you. Could you supply a recipe for both with those steller photos you have been posting. Its always nice to have a recipe with the photo the way you have been doing. Brings out a little ' je ne sais quoi '.

Petals.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Kippers said:


> yes petals there was Sarsons malt/vin with it. I cannot eat mushy peas without it.
> 
> I like the way the shrimp on the lime makes it look like a scorpion. The stuffed walnut dish is crazy, do you mean you split each walnut in half perfectly for presentation ?


Kippers: I must have been insane. I was asked to make them that way and said yes right off the bat. Never thinking that I had to have perfect walnut shells to stuff them in. I sat there for a long time.....you do not want to know some of the _*unlady*_ /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif like words that came to mind as I tried to split these with a knife. A nutcracker won't work (trust me). I would love to make them again but using another vessel of some sort complimenting the idea.

I can't find good Malt here. _Your so lucky_ ....

Petals.


----------



## durangojo

oh mon cher chef petals...are you {ahem} nuts dealing with halving the walnut shells?...extra nice touch with the honey...actually i have seen ceramic walnut shell halves if that helps you to know they exist for next time...a question for you...how did the guests eat the cerviche? with cocktail forks? how did you serve them? as a starter? personally away from the crowd i would just eat the top shrimp and shoot/pop the rest of it in my mouth, but i know that the uber rich need a utensil for everything! .....and everything has to be little bites so that they can fit it in their mouths without looking pedestrian(silly).....what time do you start your day? 

are your pictures form your phone camera or digital?  truly you re an artisan petals... i thank you on many levels

joey


----------



## petalsandcoco

Joey,

As long as it depends on me, it won't happen again. I will google those ones that you mentioned as they want them again. As far as the limes go, it was served with small forks. If I was to eat that ceviche, I would have never of put it  in a lime, but for them its about presentation, I understand.

Yes, they like everything in 'mignon' portions . That day I served up ginger chicken.

My day starts at 5am . I like to get all the baking started and the small detailed stuff and prep out of the way. Since my minor foot injury I have had a swing shift. There are two cooks on the weekend.

As far as pics go, I use my iphone (my baby). I don't know who else here has a laptop off the kitchen but for me its great. I hope your having a great day Joey.

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

petals, I'd like to know how you prepped the limes?  A super small spoon? and the walnuts sound heavenly, really nice combo with the sweet and the savory of the walnuts and then the shrimp ...


----------



## french fries

dcarch said:


> A couple of dishes.
> 
> Sous Vide Boneless Short Ribs, Chanterelle Mushroom Sauce.
> 
> Crispy Bacon Wrapped Spicy Salmon Sushi Rolls
> 
> dcarch


Unbelievably stunning, dcarch. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## french fries

Homemade chicken nuggets, smoked gouda dipping sauce! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








IMG_0928.JPG




__
french fries


__
Sep 6, 2012


----------



## stevetamer

Roasted Yukon potatoes with Punk Rock Chickpea Gravy


----------



## scubadoo97

Fantastic food everyone

Tonight I made caldo verde


----------



## chefhow

Chicken and Waffles with Sausage and Peppercorn gravy and Green Beans


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ Kgirl: I cut the tops off and layed them flat and used a serrated knife to cut most of the flesh  out then I put my thumb inside and squeezed the walls of the lime to remove juice, after that I passed a clean cloth to dry them and tossed them in the freezer to chill them good and cold , took a small cut off the other end of the lime to make them stand straight up without tipping over, stuffed them . A small fork was used to eat with them. Glad you liked them.

@ FF: I will take a dozen ok ? Can you UPS me, sauce too  ?

sounds like everyone is cooking great stuff.....

Petals.


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> @ FF: I will take a dozen ok ? Can you UPS me, sauce too ?


Haha thanks Petals... 

Yesterday I made a "far Breton aux pruneaux":





  








IMG_0953.JPG




__
french fries


__
Sep 6, 2012


----------



## teamfat

Tonight I ate bait. Smelt, to be exact, small fish a bit bigger than a finger. Dredged in spiced flour and deep fried, eaten head, guts and all. Usually I eat them with a splash of soy sauce and something spicy like sriracha, tonight was a sweet chili sauce, yum.mjb.


----------



## ordo

Shrimps in sweet and sour tomato paste sauce. A Chinese _délicatesse _to die for.





  








2v30dqe.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 7, 2012


----------



## scubadoo97

*Dcarca*, stunning food as usual

*French Fries*, homemade chicken nuggets, wow. Nice job

*Petals*, stuffed limes and walnuts, who would have thought

*Ordo*, beautiful shrimp, I want to dive in

Last night I made braised short ribs served on a bed of mashed potatoes.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

hawaiian fried rice and BBQ bonesless teri chicken thighs, very ONO (good) !!


----------



## eastshores

I was at a buddies house where we routinely have grilling adventures. I'll usually go to the store right down the street to pick up various little munchies and a couple bottles of wine. I wanted to do something different so while I was walking around decided I would take some of the things I like to snack on and combine them into an appetizer. I guess I'll call them Mediterranean shrimp crostinis. They had sundried tomato, feta, kalamata olives, and an herbed jumbo shrimp. The main meal was grilled chicken and porterhouse steaks but I didn't get a pic of those before we devoured them!





  








shrimpcrostinis.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Sep 9, 2012


----------



## ordo

Beautiful shrimps, eastshores. Ono, ono!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@ordo, Maika'i (Very Good), I'm impressed! (pronounced my-ka-ee)

Dinner tonight: Fish VeraCruz Style, at least my way. It's hard to find fish in the middle of the desert. It's frozen, watery, mushy, not so great. Fresh fish in the desert? No thank you, I don't trust it.

I make my VeraCruz with onions, carrots, celery, Hatch chilies, Red Bell Peppers and manzanilla Spanish olives stuffed with pimentos. 

(Mister k~girl is allergic to capers, and I don't care for raisins in anything but baked goods)

And of course, its all served over steamed white rice! 

Very ONO~licious!! (Very delisious, Hawaiian style)






  








wahoo! 013.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 11, 2012


----------



## teamfat

Ordo, those shrimp look really, really tasty! Are those little chunks garlic, ginger or both?I almost did shrimp tonight, ended up with a sausage and cream sauce over angel hair pasta. The star for me, though, was the sliced Cherokee Purple tomato with the mozz blobs and basil, sprinkled with a bit of balsamic.I will be sad when there are no more fresh, homegrown tomatoes.mjb.


----------



## 808jono202

So far, 3 PBR Tall boys, and debating on some leftover Whole Foods smoked Pork shoulder, maybe pull into a sammich, OR, I also have some of their 5 cheese mac 'n Cheese gratin, that I was thinking would make a GREAT grilled Cheese filler between some sourdough, and some sliced tomato. . . hell, maybe even some of the aforementioned pork. Eother that, or I am just going to throw something in the nuker...

If you are what you eat, I am cheap, fast, and easy.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Jono, never easy!


----------



## 808jono202

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Jono, never easy!


lol, ok. . . .well, I may require a mai tai or two :wink:, lol.

Ended up with the Mac n' Cheese grilled cheese, SCREW YOU, ATKINS! If I wasn't sleepy and ready for bed before, I am now! Good lord!


----------



## french fries

Veal rib chop with milk sauce, celeriac fries and zucchini salad:





  








IMG_0958.JPG




__
french fries


__
Sep 12, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco

Kgirl, your going to put tem pounds on me by just looking at your food and road trips !

@ FF: Looks terrific. I have not had veal in a long time and that looks great and the celeriac fries.....ummm.

Petals.


----------



## french fries

Thanks Petals, we only eat veal chops once or twice a year, they're so ridiculously expensive, it's a treat when we do. It's the first time I cooked celeriac that way, to get away from the typical celeriac puree I usually do. Simply sauteed in hot oil, then added some butter and covered the pan for a few minutes. They were delicious!

BTW haven't commented on your dishes but they always look amazing, truly. Those little shrimp stuffed limes and stuffed walnuts looked yummy and fun!


----------



## petalsandcoco

I made this very early today.

Batter : 1 cup flour, 2 eggs, 1/2 cup milk , 1/2 cup orange juice, pinch salt, 2 Tbls butter. (set in fridge 2 hours)

Filling : 400g ricotta, 2 1/2/ Tbls sugar , 1/2 tsp cardamon, 1/4 cinnamon. 1/2 nutmeg, 1 tsp rose water

Made mini crepes suzette & stuffed them with filling, candied orange peel , rose syrup. Dessert being served tonight , test run.





  








058.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 13, 2012







Petals.


----------



## durangojo

the mini crepes are as perfect as the day you have going on there.....truly delightful chef

joey

is that really your phone camera?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thanks Joey,

I have an iphone 4 and it works better than alot of camera's I have owned (in fact I don't use a camera anymore) . You can go to Zagg online and custom design your own sleeve for the back of it. The pic has good lighting because I stepped outside to take it.

It is beautiful here today, as I hope it is by your way.

Petals.


----------



## ordo

A T-bone for tonight: 544 grams, U$ 5.





  








2mem92.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 13, 2012








I cook it on this years seasoned pan grill (sensible ladies, do not look), barely cleaned (no dets) to keep the carbon taste:





  








c4v4g.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 13, 2012








Just rubbed with S&P. Sometimes a touch of black vinegar. We grease the pan with the same fat of the steack.

Lots of smoke. The price to pay.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Petals, you've inspired me. 

Mister k~girl says he doesn't care for crepes but I think that if I try a play one your mini's... and those look nice and hefty, LOVE IT!  no whimping around here...

Where's my fork?


----------



## pcieluck

126.JPG




__
pcieluck


__
Sep 14, 2012








"Pasta e Fagioli"


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Chicken (thighs) chili with chipotle, black beans abd sweet corn (oh and gotta' have my two scoops rice)





  








my chicken chili 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 15, 2012


----------



## scubadoo97

I picked up a couple of racks of lamb that were on sale at Fresh Market the other day.

Today took one rack and marinaded it in a mix of 1/2 cup of evoo, juice of 3 lemons plus the zest, a tbs of za'atar, 1 tsp of oregano, 1 tsp of rosemary and a couple of cloves of garlic and wizzed it up with a stick blender and poured it over the rack of lamb and let it sit for a couple of hours

Heated up the smoker to 220 and tossed in a bunch of pistachio shells and let it smoke for a while until I was getting thin blue smoke and then tossed the rack on for a reverse sear. Smoked the lamb until it was hovering around 100 then tossed it onto a hot grill to sear and finish until it hit 140-145 then removed it to rest.

Had some brussel sprouts roasting in the oven which were just done when I took the meat off. Made a salad to complete the meal.





  








ribchops.jpg




__
scubadoo97


__
Sep 15, 2012












  








ribchopsdinner.jpg




__
scubadoo97


__
Sep 15, 2012


----------



## dcarch

Ordo, Yes, Shrimps in sweet and sour tomato paste sauce to die for.

French Fries, what a well made Veal rib chop!

Eastshores, Mediterranean shrimp crostinis, what a nice appetizer!

Petals, beautifully plated crepes suzette. That Stuffed limes with shrimp ceviche. Is outrageous!

pcieluck, What is in that wonderful looking "Pasta e Fagioli"

Kgirl, Absolutely delicious Chicken thighs chili with chipotle, and the Fish VeraCruz Style ain't bad either.

- - - - - - - - - - - - -
Not in the mood for cooking, So I threw a few leftovers together and made sashimi.

dcarch





  








4af22bde.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Sep 15, 2012












  








ff5a6a18.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Sep 15, 2012


----------



## durangojo

dcarch, 

yo...that is one FUN and fantastic plate!

joey

not in the mood eh? 

so, i'm guessing the white is daikon radish, but what is the background mat? looks like nori sheets with beets if there is such an animal....please don't tell me you made those as well....again, not in the mood? really?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Oh My Gravy, dcarch, ya' killin' me! That's some good lookin' fish!

... and scuba, man, killer lamb, I want to dive in head first...


----------



## scubadoo97

Thanks kaneo.

Nice sashimi dcarch.  Very pretty


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

Kane is Hawaiian for Man

Ohe is thin in Hawaiian

Kaneohe is the town that I'm from in Hawaii

I'll take the thin...

K~girl is better though /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## ordo

Wow, dcarch: is that a "not in the mood for coocking" dish? Amazing.

An anecdote here: It's well know that Jorge Luis Borges, the extraordinary writer, was a rice devotee. While in Madrid, to receive the Cervantes award, he was invited to eat a Paella, and when asked if he had liked it, he replied: "Yes, because each grain of rice has kept its individuality".

So, today at lunch, in his memory, i will eat a very simple dish: al dente rice with butter and grated parmesan topped with fried baveuse eggs.


----------



## dcarch

Thank you all.

Yes, that was a no-cooking dinner.

Three kinds of leftover rice, red, white and yellow.

Two kinds of leftover beets, red and golden

Previously pickled diacon

Hosta blossoms from my garden.

Shiso from my garden.

Fish from the store.

About 5 minutes prep and plate time. 

dcarch


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

yum, gimme' my chopsticks!


----------



## ishbel

We usually eat dinner at lunch time on a Sunday.

Today was a traditional UK 'Sunday roast'.  Roast Aberdeen Angus beef, with roast potatoes, roast parsnips, Yorkshire pudding, honey-glazed carrots, Spring greens, and spinach.  Served with a red wine reduction sauce.

YUM!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Ishbel, I missed those late Sunday lunches we used to have , my mother stills puts one on every so often . Yorkshire pudding we could never have enough of, and that horseradish....and pickle trays.....

@ Scuba & DC: you inspire me in so many ways. Gosh when I showed my mother those plates she said, " Such talent ! " I told her "I know mom, you haven't seen nothing yet, they are true, pure, and gracious in their cooking styles ! " 

When I showed her other pictures.....she was just amazed at all the meals she saw. What moved her was the fact that everyone posting was sharing from their heart and she felt that. 

Petals


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

aahhh, petals, what a sweet Mom you have

two hugs for her from us here in the middle of the desert!


----------



## scubadoo97

Thank you petals for such kind words.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Ishbel, what was for dessert on Sunday?


----------



## ordo

Tonight: quick fusion Dou Ban Jian-Parmesan spaghetti.





  








5vbocl.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 17, 2012


----------



## mike9

Last night I made Bacon, Macaroni & Tomatoes.  It's all I wanted - pure comfort.  That and a good nights sleep.


----------



## eastshores

Got a new grill today so I wanted to cook a meal on it. I did grilled salmon with a marinade (olive oil, garlic pwd, onion pwd, paprika, thyme, dill, coriander, honey, and garlic infused red wine vinegar). Broccoli steamed in a foil pouch with olive oil and garlic. Finally an herb couscous.





  








salmoncouscous.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Sep 18, 2012


----------



## ishbel

Kedgeree.

It's getting cooler here, and comfort foods are on my menu again.


----------



## snake666

Tacos are waiting for me if I ever make it home. Refried bean-guac and mole-veg.


----------



## eastshores

I'm going to do a night cap of grilled jumbo shrimp on skewers in a lime, garlic, and butter sauce. Wish I had some cilantro.


----------



## 808jono202

Glorified Boiled Dinner with 3 types of big label brand sausage I had in house, with some veggies, turned into a pretty nice dinner once it was finished, I reduced some of the pot liquor separately, and finished with butter. . .

from the pot:





  








8002091739_a7aa27459d_c.jpg




__
808jono202


__
Sep 19, 2012








To the table. . . I was SO pissed, I had some wonderful sourdough that I was going to use, and after 2 days, IT WAS TRASHED, moldy moldy moldy, not even trim and salvageable, it was gone. . . so, had to use silly white bread soldiers, lol





  








8002105150_a909692074_c.jpg




__
808jono202


__
Sep 19, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco

Jono:

I'll eat that boiled dinner anytime, looks great ( finished with butter- nice ) . We are having very cold weather here and rain again....

Yesterday I was trying to make sushi....its been so long since I have made it, as you can see from the pic , the nori roll is off.....more practice.





  








071.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 19, 2012







Petals.


----------



## scubadoo97

JONO, I want to dive in that.  Looks fantastic

Petals, stunning as usual and it's not even Valentines Day.


----------



## gonefishin

Oh my word! First I look at Petals sushi and think I'll make the wife sushi tonight (thanks again Petals, you know what for (sushi)). then I see JONO's sausage boil and think about the andoullie I have and want that...oh man that looks good!

What to do?

Nice job all! (I can't believe some of the pictures everyone posts in this thread, the food looks amazing!)


----------



## gonefishin

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Petals, you've inspired me.
> 
> Mister k~girl says he doesn't care for crepes but I think that if I try a play one your mini's... and those look nice and hefty, LOVE IT! no whimping around here...
> 
> Where's my fork?


 K-Girl, don't forgot you can go with a variety of savory crepes. Ham/asparagus/parmigiano, Ham/(fresh)Basil/Parmigiano, Mushroom/Bacon/herb, etc...etc.

Dan


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Yeah, I like crepes that are not as lacey and delicate but substantial.

Entrée crepes would be nice! Great idea, many mahalos (thanks)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

petals, what did you use as the filling of your maki sushi?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thanks for the nice feedback everyone.

I used what was in the fridge; fresh salmon, shredded carrot, spring onion, finely sliced chestnut, red pepper, cucumber. I wanted to put avocado but they were not ripe enough.

The heart is made with Daikon, thinly sliced with a mandolin , radish, and believe it or not , green grape (not sure you can see it). Dipping sauce was my own pantry blend.

Have not made sushi in so long....your article and pics got me in the mood.

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Petals, here's an easy one - cone sushi, YUM!!

That's a 'plate lunch special'






  








417197_4564083137558_11912760_n.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 20, 2012


----------



## 808jono202

Looks ONO! 

Speaking of plate lunch, Lord I would tackle a bear for a Plate Lunch from rainbow drive in. . . kalbi with mac salad and 2 scoops rice. Or, I could go for CoCo Curry House ichiban.

had leftovers tonight, but had my ladyfriend pick up a nice baguette on the way, The leftovers were better as the flavors had really married, and rounded out a bit, she was happy, I was happy.


----------



## mike9

We went over to some friends last night for grilled bluefish and swordfish.  The blues were small 12" without the heads and were like fish candy and the swordfish was remarkable.  All were caught off Cape Cod recently.  We had herbed, mashed Yukon golds and a really lush salad.  Desert was red velvet cake ice cream and cherry sorbet.  Some very good Cabernet was enjoyed as well.


----------



## snake666

French lentil stew with mushrooms and green beans.


----------



## 808jono202

Pepperoni, and sausage calzone with roasted garlic, herbed ricotta and a side of low and sloow marinara. An ice cold beer. 

Got tomorrow nights dinner prepped, so that is DONE. Won't have to worry about any of that until 4PM manana.


----------



## petalsandcoco

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Petals, here's an easy one - cone sushi, YUM!!
> 
> That's a 'plate lunch special'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 417197_4564083137558_11912760_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 20, 2012


Kgirl,

I never had one of those, looks great !

Last night I had this terrible thing called a poutine. I had not eaten one in over a year......how can 3 simple ingredients bring such bliss ?

Petals


----------



## 808jono202

petalsandcoco said:


> Kgirl,
> 
> I never had one of those, looks great !
> 
> Last night I had this terrible thing called a poutine. I had not eaten one in over a year......how can 3 simple ingredients bring such bliss ?
> 
> Petals


I WISH WISH WISSSSSH we could get cheese curds down here. GOD!

There is a Bolivian Dish, Pique A lo Macho(Many manly things), that is like a south American Poutine: Fries, with a thin gravy, sliced hot dogs, sliced steak, hard boiled eggs, and tomato. . . so it's not REALLY like a good Poutine, but, anything with fries as a bed for the rest of the dish, I am sold.


----------



## ordo

A quick snack for lunch. Deep fried panko shrimps, mayo, chilli flakes.





  








25korcj.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 21, 2012


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

808JONO202 said:


> Looks ONO!
> 
> Speaking of plate lunch, Lord I would tackle a bear for a Plate Lunch from rainbow drive in. . . kalbi with mac salad and 2 scoops rice. ...


Rainbows Hamburger steak, two scoop rice, one scoop mac salad with gravy ALL OVER, 

xtra-large fruit punch, YEAH BABE!! (did you see the "'triple d's" featuring them?)

I ONLY wish…


----------



## aprons

We made a vegan pizza with a nice green salad


----------



## chicagoterry

Petals--there is a new-ish poutine restaurant here in Chicago, appropriately named BadHappy Poutine. Their motto is "Sometimes you have to be bad to be good." I haven't eaten there and I'm not sure how it measures up to poutine in Montreal, but it's a huge hit!


----------



## scubadoo97

Ordo, all I can say is YUM!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

've always wanted to try Poutine

I say Cheese curds at the Trader Joes in Tucson, but was to afraid...

any suggestions on how I should proceed?


----------



## chefbuba

Crispy, well salted hand cut fries, Good handful of curds and smother it in home made brown gravy (Think gravy from a Sunday roast) Mmmmmm.....

ChefBillyB brought me several pounds of curds from the Tillamook cheese factory when he visited me last month. I made Poutine a couple times, plus the curds are just good to snack on. They call it "squeaky cheese"


----------



## petalsandcoco

ChicagoTerry said:


> Petals--there is a new-ish poutine restaurant here in Chicago, appropriately named BadHappy Poutine. Their motto is "Sometimes you have to be bad to be good." I haven't eaten there and I'm not sure how it measures up to poutine in Montreal, but it's a huge hit!


I am sure it is just as good as Mtl if not better. Chicago has some of the best food out there. 
@ Chefbuba: best advice for Kgirl. 
I really enjoy a well made poutine when the fries are smothered in sauce, when you dig your fork in and bring it to your lips and have lines of melted cheese curds getting caught on the fork and the bowl/plate, and keep twirling it around as if it was spaghetti . It has to be hot, the cheese has to be soft but not so soft that you don't feel the texture of the curd & slight saltiness. 
I know it's a poutine but its just so good. 
When I make it : bowl/plate , fries, cheese curds, sauce . The sauce cannot be too thick either. 
I love sauce on mostly everything I eat. But that's just me. 
Chefbuba, your were treated most kindly by ChefBillyB.

@ ordo : you should be receiving my order any day now  By the way, that drummer video you posted in the other thread had me in absolute stitches, I can't remember laughing so much. Laughter can be so therapeutic.

I have spent the entire afternoon crushing the grapes for this years family homemade wine. I will dedicate a thread on this as soon as I have more info and pics compiled.

For supper I had my niece's pasta . I don't know how to upload a pic from an iPad so I will post her dish on Monday, she is a good cook and I am proud of her.

So what was on your plate/ and how was your day while we're at it ?

Petals


----------



## chefbuba

I made chicken fried steak with cream gravy, garlic smashed Yukon's and fresh corn on the cob ( brought in by one of my customers from his garden)

I was going to take pics, but I forgot......I can tell you it was very good. My mother was born and raised in Texas, one of the few things she taught me to make as a kid!


----------



## ishbel

Salmon roulade with cream cheese and spinach filling, sweet stemmed broccoli, honey glazed chantenay carrots, rosemary roasted potatoes with home made tartare sauce.


----------



## chef nettie

I had a delicious and simple Sunday dinner   Spicy Spots fried in peanut oil, pan seared Ponzu scallops, and a very simple egg, sweet pickle and yukon gold potato salad,  sliced tomatoes and sweet creamed corn and green onion corn muffins.


----------



## eastshores

I needed a little comfort food. Making stewed okra and tomatoes with smoked sausage served over basmati rice.


----------



## teamfat

Dinner was okay, cod with black bean garlic sauce and ham fried rice.

It was lunch that knocked my socks off, and a very simple one at that.  Grilled cheese sandwich with a pickle spear or two on the side.   The sandwich was some provolone on Italian bread with some thin slices of tomato fresh out of the garden, dressed with some hand whisked mayo and spicy mustard.  The spears were some fresh 'fridge pickles made with cukes from a friend's garden.

I should have taken a picture, the sandwich was the most evenly golden brown I've done in a while.

So basic, and so satisfying!

mjb.


----------



## dovahkin

Cherry stuffed chicken breast and rice pilaf


----------



## pcieluck

cake. don't judge me.


----------



## 808jono202

Pulled the leftovers of a Roast Chicken from Friday, pan seared the skins to get them crispy all over again, and then some. . . took pulled bird and did it in Vodka cream sauce cut with the left over natural pan jus from the roast(rich chicken jello), simmered until heated through and tossed in some fresh peas.

Plated over Plain steamed rice, garnished with more fresh peas, and those crispy chicken skin cracklings, and a piece of bread.





  








8021966874_2b528e79b9_b.jpg




__
808jono202


__
Sep 25, 2012


----------



## french fries

Homemade Gnocchis, glazed onions and fresh peas. The dish was delicious, especially the onions which were first "glacés à blanc" (glazed in shallow water with butter, salt and sugar, without coloration). The green peas were shallow steamed in 1/16" of water + butter in a large sautee pan so they would only form one layer. I guess I used quite a bit of butter for this dish. 





  








IMG_0974.JPG




__
french fries


__
Sep 25, 2012


----------



## 808jono202

Beautiful little pillows. I am thinking a little browned butter would be a wonderful touch to this, just to add some rich nuttiness, but that's just me. To the eye, it certainly doesn't seem like you used " a lot" of butter, I think it's beautiful, especially those onions. They can get like candy when done right, and it sounds like you did them all justice.

Thanks for sharing!! Few things finer in the world than a plate of wonderfully prepare gnocchi!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Looks delicious, sounds like you had a fun time making them , something I should make more often.

@ Jono: you had me at vodka cream.

@ Pcieluck: I have an extra fork you know !

Petals.


----------



## genemachine

Dinner was what now serves as my avatar picture - beef roulade with a porcini-pancetta stuffing, braised in belgian trappist beer on some red cabbage, sauteed with star anise.

View media item 64463


----------



## mike9

Cabbage sauteed with bacon, onion, apples and kielbasi with pan crisped baby russets.  I seasoned the cabbage with fennel, salt, pepper and crushed red pepper.  A shot of apple cider vinegar at the end pulled it all together.  Killer komfort food for sure.


----------



## mrmexico25

French Fries said:


> Homemade Gnocchis, glazed onions and fresh peas. The dish was delicious, especially the onions which were first "glacés à blanc" (glazed in shallow water with butter, salt and sugar, without coloration). The green peas were shallow steamed in 1/16" of water + butter in a large sautee pan so they would only form one layer. I guess I used quite a bit of butter for this dish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0974.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> french fries
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 25, 2012


It's great timing that you posted this dish. I just recently had gnocchi for the first time, and I must say it was amazing. They're kind of like little pasta dumplings. My friend Anthony made a cream and gorgonzolla cheese sauce for his, added some slightly fried panchetta and fresh tomato slices. It was great. Unfortunately, he didn't make the gnocchi from scratch, they were still delicious.


----------



## mrmexico25

GeneMachine said:


> Dinner was what now serves as my avatar picture - beef roulade with a porcini-pancetta stuffing, braised in belgian trappist beer on some red cabbage, sauteed with star anise.
> 
> View media item 64463


This is such a beautiful presentation. The mushrooms look great too...


----------



## petalsandcoco

Lovely GeneMachine ! Must have been special with the anise.

Petals.


----------



## genemachine

Thanks a lot guys - this was actually my first take on roulades. It's an unfortunate tradition here in Germany to cook the red cabbage to death. Lightly sautéeing it with the star anise worked really well. I didn't break up the anise, just a whole pod to the sauté to lightly perfume it.

While we are at it - a belated hello to everyone, me being new here and all that. Thanks for the nice welcome!


----------



## chefhow

Last night was break fast in my house.  As part of a long and honored tradition that goes back to my  great grandparents we had a traditional Jewish deli dinner spread.

Nova, smoked Chub, whitefish spread, tuna salad, egg salad, garlic bagels, Kugel, sliced tomato, capers and onion, Kinishes and cucumber and tomato salad.


----------



## french fries

@JONO202 thanks for the kind words, I loooove glazed onions and serve them as a side dish to many different dishes! Always a big success. Can't make a coq au vin without them.

@Petals thanks, I made them with my 4 year old, which both adds to the fun... and makes you crazy at the same time. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

@MrMexico25, excellent idea for a gnocchi sauce. I have a few left in the freezer, so next time I may try that idea! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## statscook

beef lo mein and fried rice.... was great


----------



## kiza

Nothing, I did not have time to eat.


----------



## ordo

kiza said:


> Nothing, I did not have time to eat.


Picks?


----------



## mike9

Last night I made native local trout and a simple salad of field greens dressed with olive oil and lemon balsamic.  Sometimes less is more.


----------



## teamfat

Last night I fixed one of my favorite meals for this time of year.  I sort of cheated, got a Papa Murphy's plain cheese pizza, next time I'll do it from scratch.

Slide the pizza into the nice, hot oven.  Go out to the garden and grab a couple of tomatoes and some basil leaves.  Thinly slice the maters, coarsely chop the basil.  When the pizza is done, pull it out of the oven, lay on the tomatoes and sprinkle with the basil and a bit of extra grated parm.

Yum, yum, yum!

mjb.


----------



## french fries

teamfat said:


> Slide the pizza into the nice, hot oven. Go out to the garden and grab a couple of tomatoes and some basil leaves. Thinly slice the maters, coarsely chop the basil. When the pizza is done, pull it out of the oven, lay on the tomatoes and sprinkle with the basil and a bit of extra grated parm.


Smart thinking. I'm sure it was quick and delicious.

I'm sorta cheating too tonight: frying some rice with onions and bell peppers, then at the last mn I'll go buy some kebbeh balls from the local lebanese restaurant. Chop a bit of mint, add to a bowl of yogurt, and we've got a meal!


----------



## 808jono202

Did a wine and herb braised chicken, over whipped potatoes with fall veggies. No more bird. . . Monday, is BEEF. Just had some chicken I had to use up, and no it is!

Mine(I MUCH Prefer the dark meat)





  








8034454527_e490bd43dd_b.jpg




__
808jono202


__
Sep 29, 2012








And the white meat, for the love of my life.





  








8034453489_38a6cbde56_b.jpg




__
808jono202


__
Sep 29, 2012








With using stock and milk for the whipped potatoes, it really kept them light and airy, not too dairy heavy. Of course there was butter, salt and pepper, but they were a nice(and welcome) change from rice.

The bird was fantastic, but I am glad to see it go!


----------



## adrian lamb

I just made a simple Beef Stroganoff with hand made egg noodles. It was hardly fancy. I just wanted an excuse to use the new pasta maker I got.

The beef was braised in white wine, added some mushrooms and onions, fresh ground pepper corns, beef stock and then yogurt and dijon mustard.

Easy enough.

This was probably my proudest creation.

It was dinner about a month ago

Pork Steak with an Apple Cider and caramelized onion sauce with Pureed carrots with sage and bit of brown sugar.

No professional chef but I am pretty proud of my recipe.





  








467889_3609057027363_1593340590_o.jpg




__
adrian lamb


__
Sep 29, 2012


----------



## lagom

The lobster fishing season started this week in Sweden so my BIL took his boat out wednenday and dropped 40 traps. 13 went missing{theft} but  the rest yeilded 38 keepable lobsters.  I have 20 in a big saltwater tub in my frontyard that are waiting to give their all for dinner tonight with 17 of us.  I'm making corn chowder and bacon corn muffins right now along with a salty sourdough bread. We got six kinds of sill and some Vasterbotton cheese along with a butload of beer. I'll update tomorrow if I'm alive. .


----------



## ordo

Wow, 20 lobsters! Nice.

I'm cooking the whole afternoon. I cook and write the story of the "barriletes" (kites) of my childhood. Easy going day.

1. Glace de viande on process since yesterday.

2. Chinese 4 hours stew with the meat of the ossibuchi, mandarin orange zests, Dou Pan Jiang, soy sauce, star anise, cinnamon, Szechuan pepper, etc.

3. For lunch a quick pan grilled "entraña", which, if I'm not wrong, is a cut from the diaphragm.





  








2lw0w7d.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 29, 2012








It came hard as a piece of leather. Old cow for sure, my bad choice. Too thick. I should have known.


----------



## mike9

Pork and butternut squash stew - delicious.


----------



## 808jono202

Mike9 said:


> Pork and butternut squash stew - delicious.


Now that sounds different, and delish! Mind sharing how it was done?


----------



## lagom

Well the lobster fest went well. I steamed the lobster in the oven for a couple of mins then finished them on the charcoal grill.The neighbors showed up with 2 killos of boiled shrimp to toss into the fray and I slow roasted the last of the moose ribeye from last season for some meat.Dessert{ like we needed it } was rich fudge brownies and cut fruit as well as a couple of wheels of baked bree with lavender honey and knackbrod.The beer just barely made it thru the night{ 2 six packs left }


----------



## mike9

Sure - it was supposed to be pork and pumpkin, but we have an abundance of butternut squash in the garden. 

I boned pork chops and did a 1" dice on the meat.  I diced onion, squash, and potatoes and minced a big whack of ginger, six cloves of garlic and cleaned two dried chilies.

I turned on the slow cooker and lined the bottom with the pork bones.  Next I dredged the meat in well seasoned flour and seared in bacon fat in two batches then transfered them to the cooker. 

I added the veg to the pan and cooked them for a couple minutes then deglazed with a bottle of pumpkin ale.  I added two table spoons of tomato paste and a can of Rotel tomatoes and transfered that to the cooker. 

Next I added the two dried chilies, two bay leaves and adjusted the seasoning.  Then just put the lid on and let her cook on high for 4 hours then turned it off and let it coast till serving.

I served it in bowls with French bread - yummy.

Now - when I reheat the left overs I'll add some chicken stock and collard greens just for a change of pace.


----------



## eastshores

I went with butternut squash tonight also. I looked at various meats to add along and really figured why not just eat a big bowl of butternut squash soup for the fall spirit? With my Sam Adams Octoberfest beer in hand I roasted the squash on the grill. I sauteed half a large sweet onion along with garlic, thyme, and smoked paprika. Combined the saute mix along with the roasted squash and added a little milk and chicken stock and pureed. A big dollop of greek yogurt went in the middle and was garnished with smoked sea salt and garlic chives.





  








squash.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Sep 30, 2012












  








soup.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Sep 30, 2012


----------



## mike9

That looks good - we love grilled vegetables.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Food looks great everyone.

I made a pumpkin soup, and with the rest of the stuff surrounding my soup we made supper.





  








147.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 1, 2012







with stock and spices.





  








150.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 1, 2012







cooked it down, added cream





  








171.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 1, 2012







Made supper with the rest of the veggies here.





  








207.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 1, 2012







Filet mignon, blue cheese sauce, roasted potaotes....





  








229.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 1, 2012







with wine we made last year. Petals.


----------



## petalsandcoco

The steak was cooked to perfection. (in case you wondered).





  








220.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 1, 2012


----------



## genemachine

Beautiful. You could use that for a "cook seasonal!" ad!


----------



## scubadoo97

Killer dish Petals


----------



## statscook

wow everyone's dishes look phenomenal I'm salivating right now... and I just ate... hahaha homemade salmon burgers turned out pretty good... added some green onions and cilantro to it because hey why not? and it turned out pretty good


----------



## petalsandcoco

Hey why not ? I just finished toast and peanut butter with honey right now, my supper, yes, some nights are just like that.

Thanks guys for your kind words. Glad you liked them.

Petals.


----------



## rollinglegumes

Portabella Cap Paninis:

Grilled Caps with swiss, sliced plum tomatoes, spinach, banana peppers on ciabatta rolls, with dijon mustard and sun dried tomato tapenade


----------



## fermi fang

char siu (roast bbq pork) + salt chicken (boiled chicken with soy sauce) + rice + ong choy in fermented bean curd sauce


----------



## ordo

Pan grilled beef tenderloin sandwiches on roasted baguettes. With oven roasted green pepper, mayonnaise and a tee spoon of recently made glace de viande. Which, of course, made the difference.


----------



## genemachine

I am a bit late on this one, but what the heck:

If this was indeed diaphragm, I don't think pan grilling will work. Around here, in Bavaria, it is a speciality. You simmer it in a pot of beef broth - so you do not leech out the taste - for a couple of hours. Six will do. Mirepoix in the broth won't hurt. Then you serve it, with a ladle of the broth over it, salted and peppered to taste, with a side of horseradish. It still will not be tender, so, at the table, you cut thin slices perpendicular to the fibre, season with horseradish, maybe extra salt and pepper to your taste, and enjoy. Just plain sourdough bread, preferably a dark rye, to go with it.


ordo said:


> Wow, 20 lobsters! Nice.
> 
> I'm cooking the whole afternoon. I cook and write the story of the "barriletes" (kites) of my childhood. Easy going day.
> 
> 1. Glace de viande on process since yesterday.
> 
> 2. Chinese 4 hours stew with the meat of the ossibuchi, mandarin orange zests, Dou Pan Jiang, soy sauce, star anise, cinnamon, Szechuan pepper, etc.
> 
> 3. For lunch a quick pan grilled "entraña", which, if I'm not wrong, is a cut from the diaphragm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2lw0w7d.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 29, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came hard as a piece of leather. Old cow for sure, my bad choice. Too thick. I should have known.


----------



## dcarch

So many gorgeous dishes!

French Fries - your home-made Gnocchi looks restaurant ready.

Eastshores - the beautifully grilled squash makes me think of a piano keyboard.

GeneMachine - your beef roulade with a porcini-pancetta stuffing should be on a magazine cover.

808JONO202 - Very nice plating, the wine and herb braised chicken

Petals - The steak was indeed perfect.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Pan fried shrimps on home grown tomatoes.

And nothing-fancy stir fried garlic fish sauce bean sprouts

dcarch





  








shrimptomatoa2_zps739bded1.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Oct 2, 2012












  








shrimptomatoa_zpsc95d1b52.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Oct 2, 2012












  








beansprouts_zpsba982cc0.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Oct 2, 2012


----------



## rollinglegumes

I really enjoy the plating of the sprouts.


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ DC : So wonderful to look at. Your tomatoes r from the garden ? My tomatoes looked like mutations this year, yours look terrific. As for that fancy haired guy , I never laughed so much !!!

That would be a fun thread to start....

Petals


----------



## 808jono202

Keeping it VERY simple tonight, it was about 12 Sour Cream and Onion Pringles, 1 snack sized Milky Way, and a couple PBR's. How nutritious!


----------



## chefbuba

dcarch said:


> So many gorgeous dishes!
> 
> French Fries - your home-made Gnocchi looks restaurant ready.
> 
> Eastshores - the beautifully grilled squash makes me think of a piano keyboard.
> 
> GeneMachine - your beef roulade with a porcini-pancetta stuffing should be on a magazine cover.
> 
> 808JONO202 - Very nice plating, the wine and herb braised chicken
> 
> Petals - The steak was indeed perfect.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> Pan fried shrimps on home grown tomatoes.
> 
> And nothing-fancy stir fried garlic fish sauce bean sprouts
> 
> dcarch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shrimptomatoa2_zps739bded1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 2, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shrimptomatoa_zpsc95d1b52.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 2, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beansprouts_zpsba982cc0.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 2, 2012


 Who eats like this at home?

I had leftover pot roast, microwaved in and consumed from the tupperwarer container it was stored in. Along with that, I had a handful of fritos, served on a paper towel, and a diet pepsi, straigh from the can!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nothing wrong with a well plated dish,  I am sure we have all eaten from some well presented dishes, and  on the same note, from food heated up in tupperware- eat n go.


----------



## genemachine

Depends on the day - today there's a national holiday here, so I got the time to work on free-range pork belly three ways. Tomorrow, I may pop a tupper box with leftover chili in the nuker. Why not.


----------



## matthewkay

I will yet have dinner, but I have set my eyes on a lovely pot meal, which is basically chicken and vegetables in a small ceramic pot baked in the oven with some cheese on top. It's easy to cook and delicious. The good thing is that you don't need salt as the cheese and produce along with the meat will stew in their juices.


----------



## ordo

Open omelet or something like that, with tomatoes, grana padano cheese (not DOC), grated parmesan and oregano. Touch of EVOO on top. Quick and effective.





  








2yug5t2.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 4, 2012


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Brought back absolutely gorgeous heirloom

(don’t know what kind, just the uglier the better right)

tomatoes for DH (I do not care for ‘maters)

in a large dice along with some sweet onions and what are they called...French radishes? 

Stopped at a farmer stand on the back roads coming back from Northern California,

sorry no photos, my sd card is FULL!! 

Grilled some chicken thighs and some zucchini (oh and potatoes) 

that was our simple supper tonight after a very long ride home yesterday.


----------



## scubadoo97

Tonight made a sauté of onions, garlic, jalapeño, green olives and red potatoes cooked in evoo with smoked pimenton. Pan seared salmon on top





  








salmonpotatoolive.jpg




__
scubadoo97


__
Oct 8, 2012


----------



## pohaku

Well the pictures have really picked up this thread.  I'll have to get the camera out next time.

Simple food tonight.  Made a red sauce with hot Italian sausage and chipotle peppers this morning.  Made lasagna this afternoon with the sauce and some fresh ricotta I made yesterday.  Green salad with romaine, avocados and the last of the tomatoes from the garden (it froze here last night).  Cubed watermelon.  Homemade cinnamon ice cream and apple crisp for desert.  Pretty Midwestern, all in all.

Also put up 28 pints of raspberry and poha ( aka cape gooseberry or husk cherry) jam over the weekend, but that's breakfast food.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

braddah Pohaku, Poha Jam, Oh my gosh!

I haven't had that in the longest time, I can come your house?

I'll bring the Sweet Bread and butta' ....


----------



## pohaku

Yup, Poha. I used to grow them myself, until I discovered that a few vendors sold them in the farmer's market, briefly, in the fall. So I buy a whole bunch when I can find them and make jam. You might check local farmer's markets. People tell me, "Oh, my grandmother used to have those in the garden when I was growing up." It is an "old" plant and people still grow them, but you might have to look around. I make a marmalade type jam with them (using lemons) to get enough pectin to get it to set (in addition to adding Sure Jell).

The next step is adding some jam when making homemade ice cream to get Poha ice cream/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## scubadoo97

Went pseudo healthy and made a Spicy Thai Coconut Quinoa dish tonight.

The dressing is a mix of 1/4 cup of lime juice, 1/4 cup toasted sesame oil, a couple of cloves of garlic, 2 Tbs of lime zest, about 2 cups of cilantro with stems, 3/4 cup of unsalted roasted peanuts, 1/4 cup sriracha and sweet Thai chili paste, palm sugar or brown and blend this together. Adjust to your taste

Basically cooked the quinoa in a mix of seasoned water and coconut milk, mix in a little dressing, browned tofu, blanched carrots and broccoli, scallions, peanuts and I used sliced baby spinach leaves. Meatless Monday













  








quinoa.jpg




__
scubadoo97


__
Oct 9, 2012












  








quinoa2.jpg




__
scubadoo97


__
Oct 9, 2012


----------



## genemachine

First time ever I tried tempura tonight.

Work in progress:





  








Tempura 004.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Oct 9, 2012








First sample:





  








Tempura 008.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Oct 9, 2012








No more pics - rest got eaten right out of the wok. Went quite nice. Very crispy outside, very moist inside - now I HAVE to go to Japan and have some of the real stuff, from a cook that does nothing else than making tempura for the last 30 years, in the third generation. I can't imagine what that might be like!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Scuba: Nothing wrong with eating healthy, I like your idea, meatless Monday.

GM: That looks terrific, Tempura is light and tasty, I like it over the heavy batters...

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

short ribs 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 9, 2012












  








short ribs 003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 9, 2012












  








short ribs 006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 9, 2012












  








short ribs 004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 9, 2012








I was inspired on our Road Trip to make Braised Short Ribs

... had been dreaming about this, it was very yummy!

and the house

still smells great!


----------



## chicagoterry

I'm braising short ribs right now myself! 

First time I've ever made them. 

It does smell good.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

terry, dh kept picking at them, there were ten ribs when I pulled the pot from the oven...


----------



## petalsandcoco

Your food looks so good Kgirl !! You have put me in the mood. Tell me they were fall off the bone delicious .....

Because they certainly look it. 

Petals


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

petals, falling off the bone as I pulled them from the dutch oven... there's leftovers, bring your fork!


----------



## scubadoo97

Fantastic looking short ribs. I bet they tasted even better
One of my favorite meats to cook


----------



## petalsandcoco

My little nephew wanted snails. Snail he wants, snail he gets ! (done the way HE likes them) ....





  








012.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 10, 2012







Petals.


----------



## teamfat

Tonight was simple, easy, classic.  Put on a pot of salted water to boil, get an egg out of the fridge.  Grab a handful of bacon, dice, crisp up in skillet.  Throw some thin spaghetti in the boiling pot.  Crack the egg into a serving bowl, scramble well.  Add a couple good scoops of the cooked pasta, stir well to coat it with the raw egg.  Dump in the hot bacon bits, fat and all, stir again.  Top with grated cheese, romano this time, eat.  Drink a glass or two of wine with it.  Freshly baked bread would have been a nice touch, but I'm full, I'm happy.

mjb.


----------



## 808jono202

Simple tonight, as it's still getting cooler a big pot of Chili was in order. Did 3 meats(bronzed sirloin, smoked sausage, and ground beef), Onions, peppers, chipotle, canned tomatoes, dry spices as well as some fresh. Tightened with some maseca and served with crema and cheese(nothing special). Bean free as my ladyfriend is not a fan. Could have used some fresh chopped cilantro and green onion, but no biggie. Oh, and buttery, flaky biscuits.





  








8075778956_ea11d45866_b.jpg




__
808jono202


__
Oct 11, 2012


----------



## 808jono202

teamfat said:


> Tonight was simple, easy, classic. Put on a pot of salted water to boil, get an egg out of the fridge. Grab a handful of bacon, dice, crisp up in skillet. Throw some thin spaghetti in the boiling pot. Crack the egg into a serving bowl, scramble well. Add a couple good scoops of the cooked pasta, stir well to coat it with the raw egg. Dump in the hot bacon bits, fat and all, stir again. Top with grated cheese, romano this time, eat. Drink a glass or two of wine with it. Freshly baked bread would have been a nice touch, but I'm full, I'm happy.
> 
> mjb.


Not bad, a pseudo carbonara. Just throw in some peas, and I would be a happy camper.


----------



## 808jono202

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> short ribs 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 9, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> short ribs 003.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 9, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> short ribs 006.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 9, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> short ribs 004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 9, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was inspired on our Road Trip to make Braised Short Ribs
> 
> ... had been dreaming about this, it was very yummy!
> 
> and the house
> 
> still smells great!


OH SO ONO! Thanks for sharing. I need to do up some short ribs, it's been too long.


----------



## chefedb

Sausage and Riccotta Ravioli with Tomato Basil sauce, salad, garlic knots.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Pierogies.





  








012.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 11, 2012







Petals.


----------



## genemachine

Much to learn I have, regarding presentation. Absolutely beautiful, petals.

Also, those shortribs, kaneohegirlinaz - after seeing that, shortribs are on my short list - after I am done with the filet from an irish grassfed ox I am working on at this moment and the ostrich roast awaiting the weekend in the fridge...


----------



## genemachine

To reinforce the point about presentation skills...





  








filet aux cepes 002.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Oct 11, 2012








Todays quite tasty filet of an Irish pastured ox with sauteed porcini and a quail's egg, over easy, on a nest of fried topinambur with sauce burguignonne.

One might call it a display of autumnal brown tones, if one was inclined to be flattering.


----------



## savoryfrosting

Grape Pie for Dinner!





  








008.JPG




__
savoryfrosting


__
Oct 11, 2012


----------



## french fries

Wow you guys, that's some amazing work from all of you here really!!


petalsandcoco said:


> My little nephew wanted snails. Snail he wants, snail he gets ! (done the way HE likes them) ....
> 
> Petals.


Ha, you don't see too many of those around those parts! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif What's the way he likes them? The classic butter+garlic+parsley? As for "Pierogies", I'm going to have to open my dictionary in a minute.... but it looks tasty even though I have no idea what it is.

@ SavoryFrosting, first time I hear of grape pie, sounds tasty actually!

@ GeneMachine, your presentation looks actually really good, I think angling the plate so the cut part of the steak faces the camera would help the picture, but from where I sit it looks like the dish was very well plated. Well anyway I'd eat it!!

@ K-girl, short ribs look great, that sauce looks fantastic. In fact you've just inspired me to braise some short ribs. I've been wanting to do them all summer long, but I waited for the fall... and today feels like fall over here!

@ JONO, the chili sounds great, yet another thing I'll have to try to make soon. Love the bowl! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

GM: Your food pairing is spot on and your dish is something I would eat in a heart beat. (My sister was in Dublin, drove to Kilkenny, Waterford and then drove to the Ring of Kerry where they played a round of golf, then onto Galloway.... ) .

@ FF: You said, he only eats them that way. As for the pierogies, it is a comfort food and easy to make. In the pic there is braised cabbage under them , you don't really see it, but its there. Pierogies fried in bacon fat or Schmaltz, my , they take on a great taste. Never toss your fats out, they can always be used for something to give that added flavor.

By the way, I'm with you on the bowl /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

@ SavoryFrosing: I have never had a grape pie, is this like tarte au raisin ? Maybe I am lost here for the right words. Can you tell me what you put in the filling ? Thank you so much for showing your dessert, it looks great.

Petals.

ps. Kgirl, you must show us your pork tenderloin next time.


----------



## genemachine

Thanks again for the kind words!

To counteract yesterday's brown-in-brown presentation, though - today I went for something more colorful, using the last autumn harvest of my tomatoes and peppers:

Pan-seared breast of Loué free range duck with caramelized roast apple wedges on a salad bed dressed with a vinaigrette of sherry vinegar, honey, dijon mustard and olive oil.





  








entensalat 001.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Oct 12, 2012








By the way, SavoryFrosting - the recipe for that grape pie would be greatly appreciated indeed. Looks fabulous!

GM.


----------



## chefedb

As usual neat and clean .


----------



## french fries

@GeneMachine, that duck looks cooked to perfection! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif


----------



## mike9

Lobster and fresh picked sweet corn.


----------



## chefbuba

Tri-tip cooked over applewood, brussel sprouts & a baked sweet potato.


----------



## teamfat

Tri-tip, one of my favorite cuts.

I did chicken pot pies.  They weren't bad, but they could have been better.  I topped them with a biscuit dough which turned out really light and tender, but there just wasn't enough gravy for the amount of crust.  So they were tasty, but a bit on the dry side.

I made enough biscuit mix to not only cover the pies but to make maybe half a dozen or so biscuits for breakfast.  Those should be good.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba

This was a very good one, I would say close to prime....It had abundant marbeling, was very tender and tasty!


----------



## jtupper

Au Piovre Sorta:

Kc Strip Crusted in Black Pepper
Cornstarched thickened Whole Milk Sauce (Out of Cream) finished with Brandy and Butter
Puree of Carrot and Molasses
Oven Roasted Ranch Style Russets

Homemade Banana Pudding w/ Nilla Waffers


Turned out good but was pretty heavy. With the rain we had and cooler temperatures, it sure made for a nice fall dish!


----------



## chefedb

Pounded chicken Thighs t with a chipoltle,honey breading ,pan fried /  Brussel sprouts with  bacon and onion, and butter/  and  Checkers frenck fries(which we both love) available in market frozen.  Dessert later  Breyers heath bar ice cream

PS I use dry granulated honey mixed with panko crumbs, I also use this for fried chicken


----------



## mike9

Time to clean out the garden so I made an eggplant and butternut squash lasagna with baked sweet sausage and a garlic sourdough baguette.





  








GEDC0585.JPG




__
mike9


__
Oct 14, 2012












  








GEDC0586.JPG




__
mike9


__
Oct 14, 2012


----------



## dcarch

So many great dishes!

Mike9 - delicious eggplant and butternut squash lasagna.

Genemachine - very nice plating1

SavoryFrosting - Grape pie looks good. I never had one, this will inspire me to try to make one.

Petals - Wow! Magazine cover beautiful pierogies.

Kgirl - perfect short ribs and very inviting snails, I think you nailed it.

808JONO202 - professional looking chili.

Scubadoo97 - very colorful Spicy Thai Coconut Quinoa.

Ordo - Not too many people know eggs and tomato go well together.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks to our friends from up north sending us the crispy chilling weather.

Reminder to all, there are not too many grilling days remaining this year.

Grilled some ribs and shrimps, and putting away all the tools, charcoal, etc.

dcarch





  








Shrimpsbeans_zps13af34ef.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Oct 14, 2012












  








Shrimpsbeans3_zps74babacd.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Oct 14, 2012












  








BBQribs3_zps5964b53f.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Oct 14, 2012












  








BBQribs2_zps9d4cf5f2.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Oct 14, 2012


----------



## mike9

Those shrimp look delicious - love them whole like that.  Yes - grilling season is coming to a close unfortunately.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Mike9 : Your lasagna, sausage and bread looks terrific.  I have never done a lasagna like that , great idea.

DC: I agree with Mike, its a great way to eat them. Those shrimp must have done some synchronized swimming before hitting the grill, great plating design. The short ribs look amazing all cuddled up. It looks like it was served on grilled/skinned red peppers.

GM: Your plating is colorful, as for the duck,  I am 100%  sure it  was cooked to perfection. Thank you for sharing .

Petals.


----------



## ordo

Fancy plating (as always) dcarch. Your shrimps reminded me a particular Italian way to present shrimps, called something like "vuolo dell'angelo" (angel's flight) but i couldn't find a pick.

All good food here, but K-girl braised ribs is something i could eat every day.

Yesterday night, after no lunch and a round of golf with my wife, we eat:

. First: Vapor cooked green asparagus with butter and parmesan sauce. A classic.

. Second: Oven cooked pork ribs painted with a mix of salt, black pepper, soy sauce, Tianmianjiang and lemon juice. With it, a big green salad with orange slices.

. Dessert: balsamic vinegar marinated strawberries with crème Chantilly. Whoever invented this simple dessert, my blessings.

Wife happy, me happy.


----------



## genemachine

Absolutely kick-ass plating, dcarch. You owe me a new keyboard, this one got drool all over


----------



## 808jono202

Mike9 said:


> Those shrimp look delicious - love them whole like that. Yes - grilling season is coming to a close unfortunately.


NEVARRRRRRR!!! lol!

It's the only regret of the condo I moved into a year ago. . . no grill. At my old house, before downsizing, I grilled all through Snowmagedon, didn't matter what the weather, it's always grilling season. that's what jackets are for.


----------



## cheflayne

Had some green zebra tomatoes at work that needed to be used, also some leftover diced apples, and a single butternut squash. Took them home and grilled a pork tenderloin that I brushed with a molasses, rum, cracked black pepper glaze, sliced it and topped it with a green zebra tomato jam. I stuffed the squash with a cocoa nib spiced apple butter and roasted it. Lastly for a starch, I made a pepita farro pilaf.


----------



## durangojo

show-off! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif what? no dessert?

when i make tomato jam i add chipotles and diced lemon rind......kind of candies it a bit when it cooks down and the chipotles as you know adds smoke

joey


----------



## genemachine

For starters - Some pata negra on toasted bread, flavoured with tomato and garlic.





  








pata negra 003.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Oct 16, 2012








To keep up the pork theme, and to do a riff on the good old Bavarian classic of roast pork with cabbage:

Beer-braised neck of pastured Bavarian pork glazed with honey, cumin-flavoured cabbage tortilla and potatoes.





  








IMG_0513.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Oct 16, 2012


----------



## savoryfrosting

potato AND Anna! 002.JPG




__
savoryfrosting


__
Oct 5, 2012


__
1







This is a Potato Anna....Cast Iron Pan essential. Fresh Rosemary and a saute of wild mushrooms, garlic, onions in center. A small cast iron Potato's Anna would be perfect to put a filet mignon upon...A sauce Diane would be lovely....or some sauce to your preference.

In regards to the grape pie! California seedless grapes off the vines at my Ranch in the foothills of Northern California. I had never made a grape pie before either....Starting with the crust..I decided to use a Julia Child recipe for cuisinart pie crust...I normally use the hand cutter...it turned out fab. Really!

Recipe

1 3/4 C. flour

1/4 lb. butter - cut up

3 T Veg. oil.

1 t. salt

Blend flour, butter, oil and salt in cuisinart until crumbly. Add 1/4 c. of cold water and continue blending until right before ball forms.

Makes enough for double crust. Wrap in saran and frig for at least one hour....not more than 24.

Now, for the grape part! You have to taste your grapes and determine the sweetness and juicy quality.

I added lokal star thistle honey....and knew that I would have some juice from the grapes...do not usually like to use corn starch....added about a tablespoon.

No exact recipe!

I also decided that it would be fun to make a depiction of grapes on top of the pie instead of any other topping.

Remember to cover your crust with foil for the first part of baking....helps so that it does not burn.

This pie held up...not too runny, just enough juice....and it was so fun to eat. Would be lovely with a bit of Brie and a dessert wine.


----------



## ordo

One of the best Potato Anna i've ever seen.

This forum is killing me. I'm hungry the whole day even if i need to lose 10 kgrs.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

dcarch said:


> Thanks to our friends from up north sending us the crispy chilling weather.
> 
> Reminder to all, there are not too many grilling days remaining this year.
> 
> Grilled some ribs and shrimps, and putting away all the tools, charcoal, etc.


WHAT?! Grillin' season over?! NOOOOO!!!

I remember the first time I went 'back East' and met my future BIL and SIL,

it was snowin' like a, well, you know what. 

I got out BIL teeny-tiny hibachi that was done in the cellar 

and stoked that baby up on the stone porch out back. 

Made killer BBQ Beef sticks! 

Of course I was so bundled up, I had a heck of a time with the tongs.


----------



## teamfat

For many years in the 90s we held a Beach Party in February here in Salt Lake City.  Fun times, for sure.

Except for the one year I decided to smoke a turkey.  I knew how long it took during the summer, allowed myself a couple of extra hours.  The weather was not helping, it did NOT go well.  I finally gave up around midnight, brought it in and stuck a few chunks of it in the oven.  The folks who stuck around got some passable turkey later on.  I was younger then, as were all our friends, the annual Beach Party lasted until 2 or 3 am.

Those were the days.

Tonight, beef enchiladas.  Not nearly as much drama involved as smoking a turkey in the dead of winter.

mjb.


----------



## phatch

Pork and beans.

Chinese style, so green beans with thin strips of pork, ginger, black pepper, rice wine, dark soy and a little stock with corn starch and steamed rice.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

phatch said:


> Pork and beans.
> 
> Chinese style, so green beans with thin strips of pork, ginger, black pepper, rice wine, dark soy and a little stock with corn starch and steamed rice


YUM, Phatch, that's my kinda' dinner!

Did you use Long Beans are regular string beans? (is it blue lake?)

Made Deluxe Pizza

pizza dough sat in the ice box for 48 hours to develop its full flavor

thinly sliced sweet onions and sweet red bell peppers

sweet Italian sausage

Pepperoni

sliced black Olives. 

Normally, I just make cheese and that's it. 

Tonight DH had it his way and I had it mine! (I made two, his way and her way)


----------



## teamfat

The green beans brought back a memory.  When I was working at the U there was this little Chinese place on 1st South and one day a week they would have spicy green beans as one of the specials.  No pork, but thin strands of onion, lots of garlic, chilies and topped with sesame seed.  One of my favorites.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

Time to revive this, after all, I found time to make something presentable today:

Entrecôte of salt-meadow pastured Blonde d'Acquitaine beef on a bed of savoy cabbage, sautéed potatoes and pearl onions.





  








IMG_0522.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Oct 30, 2012








GM.


----------



## petalsandcoco

GM, your plating is verrrry nice, look forward to more dishes.

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

nice job on those 'taters Gene


----------



## cheflayne

top sirloin steak seasoned with nigella and grilled

garnet yams mashed with rolled whole grains, flaxseed, honey, and 5 spice

kale seasoned with sumac and sauteed then tossed with pomegranate arils


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

cheflayne said:


> top sirloin steak seasoned with nigella and grilled
> 
> garnet yams mashed with rolled whole grains, flaxseed, honey, and 5 spice
> 
> kale seasoned with sumac and sauteed then tossed with pomegranate arils


WAHOO!!

braddah layne, you made this feast for dinner at home or work, man!!! was there leftovers, I'll bring over my own tupperware... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## genemachine

Thanks for the compliments!

Well, I got a new one today - Pan-fried cod on sautéed zucchini juliennes with a sauce of roasted green bell peppers and aubergines, topped with wild salmon roe.





  








IMG_0531.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Oct 31, 2012








I gotta second kaneonegirlinaz there - if there are any leftovers from your menu, cheflayne - I am ready to pick them up 

GM.


----------



## scubadoo97

boned out a chicken and stuffed it with duxelle, tied it up and it's in the oven at this moment. I have some cubed butternut squash that's going to be roasted and some butternut ravioli which I'm doing with browned butter and sage.

The squash is like candy. Roasted the chicken over sliced carrots


----------



## cheflayne

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WAHOO!!
> 
> braddah layne, you made this feast for dinner at home or work, man!!! was there leftovers, I'll bring over my own tupperware... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


Sistah, you obviously ain't seen me grind. What are leftovers? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

Looks so tasty Scuba, sweet carrots , moist chicken, spot on.

Served this up yesterday as an app , they liked it. Borscht is one of my favourite soups.





  








077.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 1, 2012












  








004.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 1, 2012







Made stuffed cornish hens with scalloped potatoes, slices beets, cranberry. I took a pic but my plating has way too much red. Then it hit me later, it was a red themed meal, beets served twice * sigh *.





  








009.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 1, 2012







see, I told you. * bag on head *

Petals.


----------



## scubadoo97

Petals, I love beets and your borscht is one of the best I've seen


----------



## genemachine

I think we can just overlook this minor sin against menu planning this one time... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Looks great - borscht is one of my winter favourites. Have to make one myself soon.

The true sin, petals, lies in the light bread served with it. Orthodoxy says that you need a dark country-style rye bread with borscht. White bread is heresy! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Petals, I love red, red anything!  and stop banging your head!  it looks wonderful.

I never had borscht, could someone give me a discription?  I mean other than it tastes like beets...


----------



## genemachine

There are probably as many borscht recipes as there are russian grandmothers...

Mine is on the sweet-sour side. A rich beef broth, cooked from the shank, julienned beets, cabbage and carrots, slightly sweetened with brown sugar and soured with vinegar, garnished with a dollop of sour cream, dill and chives. It all comes together with the umami richness of the beef, the earthy beets, a sweet and sour hum and the overtones from the dill and chives. Best description I can give


----------



## petalsandcoco

> The true sin, petals, lies in the light bread served with it. Orthodoxy says that you need a dark country-style rye bread with borscht. White bread is heresy!


LOL ! I could not agree more. It was pathetic whole wheat bread. I had not planned on making it but bought 3 10lb bags at the last minute. I took out and washed the largest beets and wrapped them up in foil and baked them. I find the beets retain their full flavor,vitamins, and color this way. Once cooled , I passed them on a grater.

@ Kgirl: The Borscht I make is generally sweet because of the sugar in the beets and carrots. I bake the beets, once cooled- peel the skin off , then grate them in a large bowl.

Take a large stock pot, toss in 8 stalks of chopped celery , 5 large onions chopped, chopped garlic, 8 large carrots chopped, I added a half cabbage grated (for this one) - saute in butter. Add chicken or beef stock, toss in the grated beets, alot of fresh dill weed, salt and pepper, bring to a boil, reduce & cook till vegetables are tender. I usually add lemon juice or vinegar to give the soup an added umph. I don't know if anyone else does this but I do. You can add sour cream/kefir/yogurt to the soup, I prefer sour cream.

Its a hearty soup and should be served with dark rye bread. I had only whole wheat on hand & dressed them up with olive oil - oven - and dusted them with paprika. Another bread that I usually serve is triple kimmel rye bread. ( oh - hot with Buttarrrrr ... )...

I posted that cornish hen pic because at this point , its the good , the bad, and the ugly....

Petals.


----------



## ed buchanan

very nice


----------



## ed buchanan

As usual looks great

Petals have you ever heard that the original Borscht   (Russian Kind)   used duck and duck stock for a base. I had heard this years ago.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Chef Ed,

Very interesting, I have never heard of that.

In the 'Old country' , they used alot of different things in their soup, maybe even things we don't have here today. But I can see it being used for sure.

Cooking it down with potatoes will give it the added body. Some used different spices.

Blended down and served in mini cups & saucers with creme fraiche for big events. I have also made it with gelatin.

Served hot or cold like a vichyssoise, you can dress it up or dress it down, it just tastes great.


----------



## genemachine

Duck would certainly be worth a try, Ed! I'll do that next time. 

The original Borscht, though, is probably completely lost in history. I did in fact learn my recipe from the grandma of a Russian friend, and she used beef. It's pretty much the recipe petals posted, without the celery, though. From what I heard, you could probably start a religious war between Russian and Ukrainian Borscht, though....

GM


----------



## genemachine

Tonight - Poached tri-tip Munich style (aka Tafelspitz)





  








IMG_0533.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 1, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco

GM: Nice plating.  Apple/horsheradish with that ? I believe that its all in the broth. When making Tafelspitz, can other beef parts be used or is it strickly the tri-tip ?

Petals.


----------



## genemachine

Just plain horseradish for me. At least here in Munich, tri-tip is the one and only traditional option. The Austrians, however, do have some other options. They must have the most complex system of cuts for beef. I leave it to an Austrian butcher to explain and translate Bürgermeisterstück, Fledermaus or Schwarzes Scherzl...

Generally, you want a cut surrounded by fat, but with no significant intramuscular fat and not too much collagen. And indeed, it is all in the broth. I simmered it in some clear oxtail broth I had left in the freezer, enriched with some onions, carrots, button mushrooms for a little umami boost, laurel, juniper berries.

GM


----------



## mike9

Not dinner per se, but I had @ 5lbs of nice Hormel ham left over from the wedding.  I cut it up for the grinder then made a chipotle mayonnaise and added sweet jalapeno relish and stone ground mustard.  What a tasty spread for sandwiches, crackers, etc. it is.  Not too spicy up front, but it grows on you.


----------



## ordo

Homemade Won Ton. Tournedos Villeroi with a big salad. Strawberries with Chantilly.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Quail & Couscous.





  








057.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 5, 2012







Petals.


----------



## cheflayne

gobi aloo egg salad

paneer tikka masala

chloe palak

naan


----------



## kippers

petalsandcoco said:


> Quail & Couscous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 057.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 5, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petals.


Oh yes, I have a few partridge in the freezer, the above looks ideal for a change. Recipe please.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Hi Kippers,

There is nothing complicated about this dish as I am sure you might have guessed. The  quail were seasoned with salt, pepper and a couple of pinches of brown sugar, placed in a pan of oil and butter. seared, then tossed in a 400F oven for 10 minutes. Took them out, deglazed the pan with 1 cup of stock, juice of 2 oranges, lots of zest, tablespoon of roux, splash of port, pinch of cayenne. Put quail back in pan and spooned the sauce over them.

Couscous (med size) chicken stock, 1/3 cup of chopped parsely, 1/3 c mint, 1/3 c coriander, orange zest, 1 cup fried onions -some garlic added,cranberries, crushed pistachio, roasted ground cumin, salt, pepper, at the end I drizzled some olive oil to give the couscous some body.

I made this for my parents the other night. I buy my poultry from a farm and happened to get the quail for .70 cents each, cleaned but not de-boned. It happens to be one of my fav's.

Petals.


----------



## genemachine

Beautiful as always.

Here, I made a somewhat eclectic and definitely non-purist black bean chili with slowly braised brisket, garnished with quick pickled onions and jalapenos and, of course, cheddar.





  








IMG_0543.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 6, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco

GM: That looks soooo good. There are alot of comfort foods out there, this is one of them. On a cold day like today, I would love a bowl of that right now.

Petals.


----------



## genemachine

That was the whole reason for making the dish, petals. Cold and grey with a freezing drizzle here. Dr. GeneMachine prescribes some chili! It got even better today - and the short pickles have gained even more overnight. A glass of a nice local Merlot, or three, and one can almost forget about the dreary weather


----------



## scubadoo97

petalsandcoco said:


> GM: That looks soooo good. There are alot of comfort foods out there, this is one of them. On a cold day like today, I would love a bowl of that right now.
> 
> Petals.


Me too. Looks great


----------



## kippers

petalsandcoco said:


> Hi Kippers,
> 
> There is nothing complicated about this dish as I am sure you might have guessed. The quail were seasoned with salt, pepper and a couple of pinches of brown sugar, placed in a pan of oil and butter. seared, then tossed in a 400F oven for 10 minutes. Took them out, deglazed the pan with 1 cup of stock, juice of 2 oranges, lots of zest, tablespoon of roux, splash of port, pinch of cayenne. Put quail back in pan and spooned the sauce over them.
> 
> Couscous (med size) chicken stock, 1/3 cup of chopped parsely, 1/3 c mint, 1/3 c coriander, orange zest, 1 cup fried onions -some garlic added,cranberries, crushed pistachio, roasted ground cumin, salt, pepper, at the end I drizzled some olive oil to give the couscous some body.
> 
> I made this for my parents the other night. I buy my poultry from a farm and happened to get the quail for .70 cents each, cleaned but not de-boned. It happens to be one of my fav's.
> 
> Petals.


Thank you, I will give it a bash but I will buy some quail.


----------



## kippers

we had skampi buzara last night because its quick.




  








img005.jpg




__
kippers


__
Nov 8, 2012


----------



## genemachine

My kind of fast food, kippers!


----------



## petalsandcoco

I agree GM, the meat on those is so sweet, must have been an amazing sauce for dipping, thanks for sharing that Kippers.





  








009.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 8, 2012







Here are some salmon cakes and apple slaw.





  








008.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 8, 2012







Cod chowder.


----------



## ordo

Nice dishes everywhere. Autumm there, spring here. I thought i could golf today but it's impossible with 38°C (shadow). So a quick snack for lunch: green asparagus (sauté on the bacon fat) with fried bacon and some parmessan on top. Talk about umami!





  








30vfajp.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 8, 2012








.


----------



## kippers

Last night we had Croatian breakfast for dinner, Burek with salad.





  








garden 2 043.jpg




__
kippers


__
Nov 9, 2012


----------



## chefedb

Petals!!

 You do some of the nicest plating on this site  Gene machine is also a different style but very nice.. When I look at your presentations it reminds me of when I was in France many, many years ago. Classical and most of all NEAT.& CLEAN.


----------



## genemachine

@Chefedb Thanks Chef!

@Petals We seem to have the same concept of comfort foods for weather like this. I made some cod chowder myself last week. After reading Mark Kurlansky's "Cod: A biography of the fish that changed the world", I simply had to. One question, though - I just reviewed this thread and I came back to your Borscht. Could you quickly explain how you did the plating of the wrapped-up sour cream in your presentation? I have to shamelessly steal that technique 

@ordo Don't tease me! I am about to slip into my winter depression! Can't wait for the local asparagus season to arrive again. Seriously looks great.

Last dinner was roast beef with butternut squash and cucumbers - can't upload the pics, since I didn't cook it at home. The squash/cuke combination works pretty well, though. Nice texture difference between the mealy squash and crunchy cucumber.

Cheers, GM


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Really not sure why, but here in the middle of the desert in Fall (?) we had Asparagus in two different markets @ $1.88/lb last week. Got two huge bunches, gave one to my Mother and then made this the other night. I thought that this was a spring-time veg, but mine is not the question why, mine is to make good food!

Chinese-American influenced Chicken Asparagus,

rather than Beef Broccoli. Most yummy over steamed white rice

(gots to have me my two scoops rice!)





  








DSC01525.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 11, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco

That is a good price Kgirl. What kind of rice do you use for your dishes ? Nothing beats asparagus cooked al dente.

@ GM: It sounds like a good read. For sour cream holder *crazy idea maybe* I took 3 strips of thin bacon and tightly wrapped it around a metal ring (always put aluminum paper around the metal ring so that it does not cook to the ring, you want  it to slide off easily ). Taking end piece of bacon, I seared that part right away and then gently turned and cooked the bacon . Once that was done , I slipped it off and placed it in a preheated oven so that the interior would cook. When that was done , I placed it  on a paper towel, let it come to room temp and then placed it on the soup mixture and scooped the sour cream in. Basically speaking they are bacon rings.

I finished making a terrine of hamhocks today, I will post the video tormorrow of where I took the recipe from (followed it to a "T") and I will post a pic. One more thing off my to do list. 

Petals.


----------



## petalsandcoco

"When that was done" .....I am sounding redundant. *my bad*, sorry.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

petalsandcoco said:


> That is a good price Kgirl. What kind of rice do you use for your dishes ? Nothing beats asparagus cooked al dente.
> 
> Petals.


My jaw just about hit the green grocer's floor when I saw gorgeous pencil thin asparagus in November for that price. Normally, it's pushing $4 USD per pound or more. They were so sweet and yummy, I blanched them for 30 seconds and then shocked them to hold until the rest of the dish was put together, PREFECT crisp-tender.

As to the rice that I use, it's calrose cooked in my faithful Panasonic 3cuper. 

I use the method suggested by Ming Tsai to cook it. 






  








DSC01534.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 12, 2012


----------



## chef oliver

575107_3611577862280_2089586113_n.jpg




__
chef oliver


__
Nov 12, 2012








I cooked today this dish - Roasted chicken legs with chestnut filling, dill gnocchi, carrot in sweet paprika sauce


----------



## chef oliver

to PETALSANDCOCO:

Really nice pics...salmon cakes with sweet and sour apple salad combo is perfect and cod chowder should be delicious as well.


----------



## teamfat

Last week, or maybe the week before the Sprouts Markets here in Salt Lake had asparagus for $1.29 a pound.  Needless to say I bought a pound or two or three.

Yum.

mjb.


----------



## dcarch

Haven't posted in a while. Been busy with the Sandy storm and the NE storm, etc. Amazing cooking everyone!

Played with dishes using aluminum foil for baking.

Bacon wrapped stuffed zucchini

And baked whole Golden Tilapia.

dcarch





  








groundbeef5_zps6ae3786c.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Nov 12, 2012












  








groundbeef_zps656431f8.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Nov 12, 2012












  








tilapiacontest4_zps570f5d26.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Nov 12, 2012












  








tilapiacontest6_zpsb7dbc5cf.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Nov 12, 2012


----------



## genemachine

And just when you thing you have accomplished something, dcarch comes along and posts more of his sculptures on a plate. Nice work!

@petals Thanks for the info, I will indeed shamelessly steal that. I occasionally bake bacon or prosciutto over a ring to form a little basket, but I didn't make the connection to arrive at that sour cream holder. Borscht this week!

GM.


----------



## petalsandcoco

I agree GM.

DC: Your work is outstanding. The filigree foil is a stylish idea and really adds another dimension to the plating coupled with the sculptures. Your work should be in a magazine , if it is already, let me know please.

I hope the storm was not so hard on you & the garden. According to the news this morning there are so many still suffering, just so sad.

@ Chef ED : Thank you for your kind words.

@ Kgirl: I am going to see if they sell that brand here, thank you for sharing the info.

I looked at a youtube a couple of weeks ago and decided to make this terrine of hamhocks. If you have time to watch the video, i'd like to hear your opinion. The microphone was placed a little to close to his face .










  








027.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 12, 2012







I served this up yesterday for lunch with baguettes, assorted mustards, homemade beets & cornichons (bought), cheeses & apple wedges and some good red wine. Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Petals, that is a simply unctuous! 

I adore terrines, chunky paté, whatever you want to call them, they're close your eyes and moan, tasty. 

I watched that video and that chef is funny, I did fast-forward a few times, I really didn't need to watch him pick the, what was it, 8 hocks. And that broth, oh boy! That's exactly how I start my Portuguese Bean Soup, but with smoked hocks, those seemed salted and not smoked, is that right? 

Was there any lunch leftover? I'll be right there with my fork and napkin.

*as to the rice, just look for any brand of calrose rice


----------



## genemachine

Roulade of plaice, stuffed with fennel and carrots, with a mustard-honey-dill sauce.





  








IMG_0549.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 12, 2012








Essentially, I wanted to know, if one could even make a roulade out of plaice... Needs some fine-tuning, but tasted fine.

After looking at petals' pic, I really need to get into the terrine business. Very nice.

Kaneohegirl, could you share that Portuguese soup recipe? I still fondly remember a bean soup I got served in a small Portuguese village tavern, no menu, no one speaking English or German. Apparently, the soup was the one and only dish of the day. It came with white beans, bacon and whole pigs' trotters. Enough calories to get a field worker through the day and tasty as hell


----------



## kippers

I love fish and terrine so both plates hit the spot.I got a good inky cuttlefish from the market. I made a simple risotto nero with crispy deep fried cuttlefish goujons.




  








garden & BBQ 610.jpg




__
kippers


__
Nov 13, 2012












  








garden & BBQ 608.jpg




__
kippers


__
Nov 13, 2012


----------



## chefedb

Tropical Girl   What makes the soup Portuguese ????


----------



## mike9

It was nice yesterday and we have family visiting. I took a venison rump roast, made a bacon weave, wrapped it and slow roasted it on the grill.





  








meat.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 13, 2012












  








weave.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 13, 2012












  








roast.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 13, 2012








Needless to say it was delicious.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Cool technique.

Petals.


----------



## ordo

Very nice mike. I'm just roasting an _entraña_ (diaphragm) en papillote and this tecnique could have been very cool. I will take note of it., Thanks.


----------



## mike9

It's the first weave I've done so I had to Google for how-to pics.  It went on the top rack with a drip pan under and indirect heat.  All that bacon did not infuse the meat with any grease, but it was a natural baste.  I put a dry rub on it before the wrap went on.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

chefedb said:


> Tropical Girl What makes the soup Portuguese ????


Aloha Kakahiaka (Good Morning) chefedb!

It's the sausage! Linguica, or Portuguese Sausage.

I have found some here in the middle of the desert, 

but it's more on the Spanish side, 

whereas in Hawaii it has a very distinct flavor.

This is a very popular soup served with Diamond Bakery Soda Crackers. YUM!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

GeneMachine said:


> Kaneohegirl, could you share that Portuguese soup recipe? I still fondly remember a bean soup I got served in a small Portuguese village tavern, no menu, no one speaking English or German. Apparently, the soup was the one and only dish of the day. It came with white beans, bacon and whole pigs' trotters. Enough calories to get a field worker through the day and tasty as hell


Gene, I'm not certain, as I have never been to Portugal nor the Azores (where my family is from) but our's is a simple soup. Start out as in the video that Petals posted:

boil the heck out of smoked Ham Hocks and aromatics until the meat falls away from the bone, reserve the garlic & smash those into the broth.

To the strained Ham broth add:

Potatoes

Carrots

Celery

Onions

Cabbage

Tomatoes

Portuguese Sausage, browned (we prefer hot over mild sausage)

Tomato Paste

Chicken broth

Cooked Beans (your choice, but we use Dark Kidney Beans)

Cooked small Elbow Macaroni

Talk about filling!! This soup, as with most, is best a few days later.

I do not add the macaroni if I'm going to stash it away for later, I add it to the bowl at service. This is my version, of course each home has their own style of making this soup. Sometimes I'll add extra Ham if the hocks or lean. But we like our soup fully-loaded and tightened up a little.


----------



## genemachine

Nice work, as usual, everyone. And thanks for the info, kaneohe!

I made some simple beef, beer and rutabaga pies tonight. More comfort food for cold weather.





  








IMG_0555.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 13, 2012


----------



## mike9

Gene - what did you use for the crust?  Reminds me of a Pasty from back home in Michigan.


----------



## petalsandcoco

GM: now thats a flaky pastry, nicely done.

speaking of pastry , don't know if you like curry or not but I had the most awesome samosa the other day with a very sweet dark sauce. I'd like to make some of that soon. I am getting terrific info for cassoulet. I have Bourdain's which I switched to and it has a nice flavor but going to add more seasoning to it.

Petals.


----------



## genemachine

Thanks, the crust was just a classic puff pastry, rolled out very thin.

I never really got into Indian curries, petals - huge gap in my culinary knowledge. The only curries I regularly make are Thai style. I sense the necessity to expand my cookbook library... 

Tonight, I had calf's liver in chestnut-herb-breading, with roasted onions and baked potato wedges on an apple-Gewürztraminer-sauce:





  








IMG_0559.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 14, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nice food pairing and plating GM , talk about a very nice contrast of flavours and texture. I might just use your idea for a meal next week , if you don't mind ? 

Petals. 

Ps I'm big on Thai , I have shares (not ) in a small , but very small restaurant here on Cote des Neiges, where it takes a long time to get a seat, but when you do, it is so worth the wait. A mom and pop joint, with old world Asian music and you sit down to a pot of green tea as soon as your seated. And oh that bowl of liquid gold.....


----------



## genemachine

Feel free, petals. The whole thing is a play on a German classic - liver Berlin style. Traditionally the unbreaded liver is fried, taken out of the pan and kept warm. In the same pan, apple wedges and onion rings are roasted. Everything is then plated with mashed potatoes. 

Making a sauce from the apples worked really well to concentrate the flavours. I first baked the apples for about 15 minutes in the oven, chopped them up and fried them for 10 more minutes in butter. Added something like 300 ml Gewürztraminer, pureed everything and reduced the sauce. The wine gave it a really nice kick. The breading for the liver was a last minute idea to get rid of some chestnuts and give the whole thing a seasonal touch. Adds a nice crunch, which texturally complements the liver nicely.

As for Thai - I am cooking and eating my way through Thompson's "Thai Food" at the moment. Talk about comprehensive...


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thanks for the notes on the dish. Nothing beats a good sauce to compliment a dish.

As for the book, last night I was reading parts of it thanks to Google. When you said comprehensive, I think that was an understatement. I enjoyed reading the menu for the dinner at the Grand Palace on February 23, 1900.

Interesting how  that chicken dish was set in a coconut agar-agar.

Petals.


----------



## savoryfrosting

Nice....Sweet Presentation.


----------



## french fries

3am snack: pan seared a tri-tip steak that I rubbed with chili, and smashed a 1/2 avocado with some lime juice and oregano.





  








IMG_1157.JPG




__
french fries


__
Nov 15, 2012


----------



## teamfat

fry_chix.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Nov 15, 2012








I fried some chicken last night - just these three thighs. They are, of course, gone. It was tasty so I may do something I usually don't do and fix the exact same thing for dinner tonight, this time cook up enough for leftovers!

mjb.


----------



## french fries

teamfat said:


> It was tasty so I may do something I usually don't do and fix the exact same thing for dinner tonight, this time cook up enough for leftovers!


Love when that happens. Sign of a true success when you want to double up the following night.


----------



## petalsandcoco

FF : your steak looks like it was cooked to perfection. 

Petals


----------



## petalsandcoco

Going out of the kitchen later will be one of the following:

Beaufort Bisque: scallops, shrimp, butter, onion, celery, flour, fish stock, ground fennel seed, cream, sherry, parsley, lemon juice, paprika, salt and pepper.





  








014.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 16, 2012







Petals.


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> FF : your steak looks like it was cooked to perfection.


Awww thanks Petals. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif It was really good.

Your bisque looks and sounds delicious!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Petals, what was the second choice for dinner tonight besides the bisque?


----------



## petalsandcoco

The other was pistou . 

The main was stuffed sole with a light orange cream sauce, haricots vert , stuffed tomato and piped mashed. It was a very busy day. 
Dessert was a simple pineapple Bavarian. 

Petals


----------



## ordo

Bacon and eggs.





  








bgpc0w.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 18, 2012


----------



## genemachine

Do I even need to say it? Everything looking great once more. I had Boeuf burguignonne, following Robuchon's recipe from The Complete Robuchon. No pictures, once more, since I didn't cook in my own kitchen and didn't have a chance to snap a pic.

@French Fries - wouldn't have thought of doing tri-tip as steak. As posted above, it's so heavily associated with Tafelspitz slowly simmered in broth around here. Must give that a try

@Petals, as a born and true-bred Bavarian, I have to ask... What the heck is a pineapple Bavarian?? 

Do I have to fear to get dressed and stuffed with pineapples if I ever come near Montreal? Or is it just a Créme bavaroise with pineapples? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

In other news - just signed the rent contract for my new home. This time, it comes with about 60 square meters of vegetable garden, a bunch of old fruit trees, and ample space to expand. Next year, we gonna talk serious garden-to-table stuff here  Can't wait to get started!

GM.


----------



## dcarch

A member P.M.'d me asking how the crispy bacon rings were made:

Here is how:

dcarch





  








baconring_zpsb3c55c44.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Nov 18, 2012












  








baconring2_zpse3553707.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Nov 18, 2012












  








baconring3_zps5d4e42ca.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Nov 18, 2012












  








baconring4_zps721e119e.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Nov 18, 2012


----------



## french fries

GeneMachine said:


> @French Fries - wouldn't have thought of doing tri-tip as steak. As posted above, it's so heavily associated with Tafelspitz slowly simmered in broth around here. Must give that a try


Yes here in Southern California tri-tip is often simply rubbed with salt, pepper and powdered garlic then grilled as a whole piece (a tri-tip is about 2 or 3 lbs here), or sometimes cut into smaller pieces and cooked as steaks like I did. It's a very good cut to grill and I'm not sure why nobody thought about it in Europe! In France that cut is either larded and braised or wrapped in fat, tied into a 'rosbif' and roasted very quickly in a very hot oven (served very rare).


----------



## genemachine

French Fries - I actually used to live in Southern California for a while - 6 month research project while I was doing my PhD in La Jolla - never encountered it there either. Then again, I mostly hung out with my Korean co-workers, who took me to some serious backyard Korean restaurants. I still do not really want to know what 50% of those pickles where.... Anyway, rare-grilling tri-tip is on my to-do list now!


----------



## chef bilby

Quiche Lorraine and Pesto Kipfler Chips

Then Mocha Torte for Dessert - all from Scratch - Yep I'm a Chef and I teach Comm Cookery /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## chefedb

Lasagna with side salad


----------



## scubadoo97

Yesterday I deboned a duck. Had the liver as a snack for lunch. Saved the breast for dinner and took the rest of the meat and made duck sausage The skin was rendered for the delicious fat and cracklins and the bones held for stock. No waste on this bird


----------



## petalsandcoco

Scuba: That looks over-the-top incredibly delicious , talk about duck being cooked to purrrrfection.

@ GM: LOL ! I should have been a touch clearer, crème bavaroise à l'ananas. Those types of desserts have a wonderful flavor, easy to make, affordable, rich tasting, and look great (served with an almond tuile ). All the things a dessert should be.

I like to reserve some of the juices from the puree and make a coulis and spoon a little on top as it makes the flavors pop. Raspberry and orange flavored ones are awesome.

Facetiousness is very therapeutic.





  








dancing pineapple.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 19, 2012







Petals. (yup, that's me)

ps chicken stew with parsley dumpling





  








021.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 19, 2012


----------



## french fries

GeneMachine said:


> French Fries - I actually used to live in Southern California for a while - 6 month research project while I was doing my PhD in La Jolla - never encountered it there either. Then again, I mostly hung out with my Korean co-workers, who took me to some serious backyard Korean restaurants. I still do not really want to know what 50% of those pickles where.... Anyway, rare-grilling tri-tip is on my to-do list now!


Ah you went too far south!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Still you could have had some smoked tri-tip at bubba's smoke house (I was there a couple of months back). But that's not exactly the grilled tri-tip we're talking about here. For that you would increase your chances if you go in central california, like the Santa Maria valley: http://santamariavalleybbq.com/2009/12/17/the-origins-of-santa-maria-tri-tip/


----------



## french fries

Thai sauteed shrimp in coconut sauce over Jasmine rice:





  








IMG_1161.JPG




__
french fries


__
Nov 19, 2012


----------



## scubadoo97

Thanks Petals,

Your stew looks pretty good as well.  Your plating skills can make anything look amazing but I bet it taste as good as it looks.
 

French Fries, nice looking shrimp dish.  I go gaga over just the coconut milk over rice.


----------



## french fries

Thanks Scuba... your duck looks delicious too!! I've never had duck liver... must be good since I like chicken livers.


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ DC: thank you for sharing those pics, I like the square design too.

@ Scuba: Thank you, your always so kind and I'm with you on French Fries dish

@ FF: shrimp, coconut milk and rice , great combo's. In fact its something I should make soon.





  








014.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 20, 2012







Halibut, micro fennel salad, sweet potato crisps, avocado purée.


----------



## scubadoo97

Damn!  Petals that looks amazing


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Petals, I sure miss fish!
That looks awesome


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you Scuba and Kgirl.

Kgirl, I can't imagine how much you miss the islands and those dishes you grew up on. Consider that plate dedicated to you !

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Petals, what are the 'curls' under the fish? Zucchini?

( /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif thanks for that dedication )


----------



## petalsandcoco

019.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 21, 2012








Yes, they are zucchini ribbons which were steamed a bit. Here is a Mushroom Risotto, finished with wine, grated parm. & butter, topped with a grilled oyster mushroom, drizzle of truffle oil, and ladle of mushroom broth. I don't know if there are any fans of risotto here, but a nice dish to serve throughout the cool days.

Petals.


----------



## cheflayne

Petals, that risotto looks right up my alley and I definitley know what you mean about the cooler weather cuisine. Fired up the wood stove last night, after cutting and splitting wood all day, in preparation of an incoming storm and then went for some comfort food.

I made a savoury bread pudding pudding with pancetta, parsnips, and smoked gouda. Also made a mixed greens salad with garam masala rubbed and roasted butternut squash and grilled fennel tossed with a golden balsamic honey vinaigrette.


----------



## petalsandcoco

> I made a savoury bread pudding pudding with pancetta, parsnips, and smoked gouda. Also made a mixed greens salad with garam masala rubbed and roasted butternut squash and grilled fennel tossed with a golden balsamic honey vinaigrette.


All the things I really enjoy. That garam masala.....it's the secret spice you know .

Ever make something and someone says " What's in here ? It's so Goooooood ?"

I'll never tell. lol

Boss has a fire going as we speak. I can sit in front of a fire all day, there is just something soothing about it.

Petals.


----------



## genemachine

Tasty, tasty, everyone! I lived the whole week off a huge pot of winter minestrone which did not get documented. Too much work this week.

Anyway, today I found some time to play in the kitchen: Fried salmon, baked potato chips, sautéed fennel and carrots, field salad and a dill vinaigrette.

Petals, I swear that I had the idea for the fennel-fish-potato-chip combo during shopping and only saw your fish dish afterwards...





  








IMG_0570.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 23, 2012








GM.


----------



## mike9

My contribution yesterday was a smoked Hotel Turkey Breast I did on the grill with apple wood and it was moist and succulent. I smoked it for two hours and finished in the oven so it was not too smokey tasting. I also made two kinds of side stuffing - my usual corn bread, sausage and pecan and a Portuguese style spicy, ciabatta bread stuffing. I also made gravy with smoked turkey stock and a well seasoned roux. These all went next door to my son's as part of a larger food landscape.

Excuse the poor lighting the color was picture perfect -





  








turkey1.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 24, 2012


----------



## genemachine

petalsandcoco said:


> 019.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 21, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are zucchini ribbons which were steamed a bit. Here is a Mushroom Risotto, finished with wine, grated parm. & butter, topped with a grilled oyster mushroom, drizzle of truffle oil, and ladle of mushroom broth. I don't know if there are any fans of risotto here, but a nice dish to serve throughout the cool days.
> 
> Petals.


I need to try a mushroom risotto again one of these days. Last one I had was at a cooking tutorial with a michelin-star chef, who shall not be named here. Somewhat traumatizing. He definitely had a bad evening. Mushroom risotto, stirred with wild mushroom essence, served with seared pork tenderloin and sautéed king oyster mushrooms. Then he grated black truffles all over it, Never seen such a waste of truffles before. The whole thing was a battlefield of aromas with no clear line - frankly, annoying. Never tried the dish since then.


----------



## genemachine

Chicken with field salad today.





  








zeug 056.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Nov 24, 2012


----------



## ordo

Look at that chicken!

I made individual "three layers" cottage pies (pastel de papas) with variations: traditional ground meat layer with cappers, bacon and confited orange peels / caramelized onions layer /  butter and brandy potato puree. Sorry no picks. Was fine, but not extraordinary. Need a way to get a real superb golden crunchy crust. Purée duchesse?


----------



## chefedb

Turkeyed out   Last night Pizza and tonight Homemade Italian sweet and hot sausage, peppers and onions, and a big salad.


----------



## dcarch

GeneMachine - beautifully done chicken with field salad and salmon with fennel.

Mike9 - picture perfect smoked turkey breast.

Petals - as usual, great looking mushroom risotto and halibut.

French Fries - I would like to join you in sharing that Thai sautéed shrimp in coconut sauce.

Scubadoo97 - absolutely amazing duck breast.

-------------------------------------------------------

Made sous vided dry scallops.

dcarch

scallops with white and green asparagus, shiitahi mushrooms.





  








scallopasparagus2_zpsea8b4730.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Nov 26, 2012












  








scallopasparagus_zps26d28df2.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Nov 26, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ Mike: never mind the lighting Mike , the breast looks super moist and the pecan stuffing sounds like a winner.

@ GM: your dishes are right up my alley. You spoke of truffles and I served this early this morning.....

@ DC: Those scallops should be for my lunch. Gorgeous plating.





  








034.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 26, 2012







Petals.


----------



## mike9

I was turkey'd out too - yesterday I made Osso Bucco with beef shin and served it over creamy orzo.  That really hit the spot.


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> 034.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 26, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petals.


BREAKFAST!!! Now that has to be the most beautiful, elegant, light breakfast dish I have ever seen.


----------



## scubadoo97

French Fries said:


> petalsandcoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 034.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 26, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petals.
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKFAST!!! Now that has to be the most beautiful, elegant, light breakfast dish I have ever seen.
Click to expand...

No kidding. I'd wake up early for those eggs

DC, those scallops are gorgeous


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you  FF and Scuba, your very kind.  The boss enjoyed them, next time will be with smoked salmon, another fav.

Petals.


----------



## french fries

dcarch said:


> Made sous vided dry scallops.
> 
> dcarch
> 
> scallops with white and green asparagus, shiitahi mushrooms.


At one point in this thread you said you weren't doing anything exceptional, and you kept it simple (or something like that). I looked at the scallops pictures, and you're correct: nothing exceptional on the plate, and everything is fairly simple. So why and how do you make it look so incredibly beautiful? Art on a plate. Except maybe for petal's beautiful eggs benedict I'd venture that I've never seen dishes that are so unique and beautiful as yours. And your photographs inspire me. Thank you.


----------



## ordo

Baby octopus frittata





  








31482t1.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 30, 2012












  








9hnott.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 30, 2012








And eggplant-mushrooms individual pies (i'm repeating myself):





  








wtzxn4.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 30, 2012












  








2afh3ky.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 30, 2012


----------



## ordo

This one has 2 eggplants brunoise, browned on a Teflon pan to dehidrate. Reserve. Then 2 onions, 1 big red pepper and 3 big fresh shitake mushrooms, sauté in hot sunflower oil with 1 tbsp of Dou Pan Jian. At the end add 5-6 big cloves of minced garlic. Let it cool. Add 4 beaten eggs, double cream, crushed walnuts, some thyme, nutmeg and lots of grated Parmesan cheese. The terracotta mold is buttered and floured. Oven. Once the pie's cooled down, I paint the top with raw sesame oil. I did 3 of these (Ø: 30 cm.) for tomorrow's dinner. Any idea to make this absolutely extraordinary, is welcome.





  








2zdqgs4.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 1, 2012


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ordo,less is more ... just a side of pretty field greens with a simple oil&lemon juice dressing, freshly ground black pepper, a huge glass of white wine

*and a fork*!

You'd make me a very happy k~girl /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

Ordo, those are lovely dishes !!! Crazy about octopus.

I'm going to agree with Kgirl , those dishes are sublime in themselves, let them shine. A toss of micro greens or a spring mix of salad , roquette.....a touch of peppery.

I enjoyed the sesame oil tip, I'm going to try that.

Keep those pics coming...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## ordo

Thanks kind people! I followed the idea of a nice big salad. WIfe did it, of course, she's the Ying cook, he, he. We eat like kings this past weekend. Out grilled chicken (salt, lemon juice, rosemary branches), roasted potatoes, multiple salads, my (succesfull) pies, good company with friends, etc. Amazing golf also. Summer's coming here and the golf balls roll like rabits! Pitty champagne is not precisely good for golfing... I have a variation of these pies with philo dough. Will keep you informed. Cheers.


----------



## ordo

Eggplants filled with egg - parmesan mix and fried up and down. A speciality of my grandma. Easy, quick and delicious with bread.





  








fm82tk.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 4, 2012


----------



## gypsy2727

043.JPG




__
gypsy2727


__
Dec 6, 2012








Osso Bucco


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nice looking dish Gypsy ! I have the fork n knife ....lol 

Great to see you .


----------



## gypsy2727

Thanks Petals!

All the dinners look delicious on this thread.....


----------



## scubadoo97

I love braised meats so....

I've made a couple of braises this week. First was a boneless short rib braise with carrots, onions and celery and garlic as the veg base along with beef stock. Braised in the oven until tender. Puréed the vegetables to make a sauce and served over mashed potatoes

Last night I did a Moroccan chicken and olives with preserved lemons. Used boneless skinless thighs which were browned then sautéed onions, garlic, peppers, ginger, olives and preserved lemon rind. Chicken stock was added and the chicken added back then braised on the stove. Spiced with saffron, paprika, cinnamon, corriander and cumin and a couple of bay leaves. Served over saffron rice and topped with a little cilantro.


----------



## cheftatjana

Last night I made Croatian- Mediterranean style French Baked Potatoes....with Romano lettuce salad with lemon dressing

If anyone wonder about recipe how I do ..I'm more that glad to share it...

Here is photos




  








2012-12-10_1355171789.jpg




__
cheftatjana


__
Dec 11, 2012








In the oven - baking - yummy





  








2012-12-10_1355176350.jpg




__
cheftatjana


__
Dec 11, 2012


__
1







Half is already gone ))


----------



## scubadoo97

Doing some homemade ramen tonight. Kombu and shiitakes are simmering and roasted chicken stock as been added. I have some veg to add plus some slices of chicken breast and tofu near the end plus the noodles

Just trying to get some flavorful broth going first.


----------



## gypsy2727

Carrot Ginger Soup with Baby Spinach garnished with Sriracha & Lentil crackers





  








037.JPG




__
gypsy2727


__
Dec 12, 2012


----------



## kippers

garden 2 043.jpg




__
kippers


__
Nov 9, 2012







Burek and salad, the pic is from last month.


----------



## mrmexico25

I haven't been cooking at home much, but the last dish I did cook was a charcuterie board, and all I did was sear some foie gras and guancale.  served it with some smoked bleu cheese and crackers and truffle salami.  It was rich and delicious

FYI, my wife had given me some foie gras for chritsmas last year and I needed to use it.  I was kind of intimidated by it, which is why I waited so long.  Anyways, it wass delicious.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Looks good everyone.





  








017.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 14, 2012







Foie gras on a thick apple slice, seasoned with peppercorn & maple crunch, garnished with a cranberry sauce & pomegranate


----------



## mrmexico25

petalsandcoco said:


> Looks good everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 017.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 14, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foie gras on a thick apple slice, seasoned with peppercorn & maple crunch, garnished with a cranberry sauce & pomegranate


very nice. Good idea with the apple, pom and cranberry. Gotta cut that richness!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you MRMex.

I agree. Next time I will drizzle sauce 1/4 inch away from the apple. It was served with thin slices of baguette.


----------



## scubadoo97

Petals, that is a gorgeous plate.  I'd order that in a heartbeat


----------



## ordo

Really Petals. Gorgeous presentation. Once in my life i need to try foie gras!


----------



## ordo

Trying Chinese wonton dough to make ricotta ravioli.





  








szjr7a.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 15, 2012








Filling is: ricotta, parmigiano (in small cubes for the filling, grated for the plating), egg yolks, black pepper, nutmeg and walnuts.

The raviolone are boiled in vegetable stock, then buttered in a pan with leaves of basil.





  








9sc4fd.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 15, 2012








Not the delicatesse of pasta al uovo, but it works fine.

Edited to add a better version (two rounds together):





  








2s60w01.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 16, 2012


----------



## scubadoo97

They look really good ordo


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you Scuba and Ordo, and I am going to have to say that your ravioli looks so good. These are the dishes that I enjoy making.  Food does not have to be complicated, its keeping the integrity of the dish that counts the most.


----------



## phatch

Chinese pork and beans with a ginger sesame sauce

Shrimp and mixed vegetables in a garlic and black pepper sauce.

Long grain rice.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Sounds very good Phatch.





  








044.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 17, 2012







Stuffed salmon with peppers and asparagus & cheese cooked in a pineappe slice with potato crisps , lemon dill sauce, green bean rings.

The other day was coated Halloumi cheese , fried and a couple ounces of ouzo , Flambé





  








020.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 17, 2012












  








023.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 17, 2012







It was very good with a glass of white wine.


----------



## ordo

Great dishes petals. I'm still working with pre-made wonton Chinese dough (a real discovery for quick Italian pasta). These are lamb filled ravioli in buttered lamb gravy.





  








2rx8d8p.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 21, 2012


----------



## mike9

I made standing rib today - it was perfect.  I steamed bussels sprouts then finished in bacon dripping and petite yukon potatoes halved and finished in duck fat.  Earlier I reduced a quart of balsamic with apple, cinnimon, vanilla, ginger, pepper corns and clove to a syrup.  I drizzled that over the sprouts and it was delicious.


----------



## dgtlman

pot roast


----------



## ordo

First try at Beef Wellington. Didn't use pancakes but ham (not prosciuto, as I think it's too strong). Duxelles was: Portobelli (not fresh, but opened with a nice black umbrella), shallots, mashed walnuts, liver pâté, touch of Port, thyme. I bought the puff pastry. Not so bad, I guess, and a not so much difficult dish if you buy the pastry. An eye opening presentation indeed, but to tell you the truth, not a recipe I go crazy about. Cutting slices is a PITA.





  








21mrpk3.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 27, 2012












  








15znlnb.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 27, 2012


----------



## mike9

Ordo that looks great.  I went through the ice box today and ended up making chili with the left over standing rib and some corn bread with sausage and cheddar.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Lasagna with fresh pasta made with semolina flour, 

marinara made from San Marzano tomatoes, 

sweet Italian sausage and three cheeses






  








lasagna wfrsh pasta 1.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 28, 2012













  








lasagna.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 28, 2012













  








lasagna w fresh pasta 2.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 28, 2012








_*finally*_ I got it right after 20+ years and DH LOVED IT!!


----------



## chefbuba

Grilled some brats from Otto's Sausage in Portland, along with the requisite red spuds, kraut, mustard & a Caesar salad.


----------



## mike9

K-girl that lasagna looks awesome!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Many Mahalos (thank you) Mike

There's still some left, you wanna hunk?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

DSC01681.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 30, 2012








Sea Salt Caramels, a Christmas Gift

<edit - oops wrong thread>


----------



## chefross

I brinned a turkey overnight and put it in the smokehouse this morning at 5:00am. I'm thinking maybe 2-3 this afternoon it should be ready.

I have roasted garlic mashed potatoes and gingered carrots with maple syrup.

Rolls and butter.

For dessert I am making an Old English Trifle.  HNY everyone.....hopefully pictures to follow....


----------



## mrmexico25

Were having a new years eve party tonight at work and im responsible for a cheap, filling buffet.  So, since it's cold out, were doing a Ribeye beef stew with left over trimmings, Texas style chili, black eyed peas and cornbread.  yummmmm


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

New Year's Eve Supper was my very first shot at a standing rib roast (thank you durangojo for your help), hariot verts, twice baked potatoes fully-loaded

View media item 69789


----------



## scubadoo97

Been a while since last posting here.  Wow, great food. Ordo and K-girl, your meals looks wonderful.  Love the shot of the Beef Wellington


----------



## mike9

I took some rich stock I made from last weeks goose and added swiss chard ribbons, scallion, red bell pepper, snow peas, shaved garlic, shaved goose meat, dash of fish sauce.  Served that over soba noodles that I dressed with sesame oil then topped with cilantro and a few drops of sriracha.  It was really good and I made enough to take to work with me tomorrow.


----------



## scubadoo97

My first attempt at sous vide salmon and short ribs. Have been having fun with this method. This weekend is pork belly





  








svhshortribs.jpg




__
scubadoo97


__
Jan 10, 2013












  








svsalmon2.jpg




__
scubadoo97


__
Jan 10, 2013


----------



## pastrycake

I am usually in the baking thread, but found this thread helpful.  I would like to cook more for my family and have gotten great ideas from yall.  But, mine are not fancy.  I made chicken tortilla soup last night.  Nothing is more comforting than homemade soup on a rainy day.  Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Chicken Tortilla Soup.

Ya' know, I hadn't even heard of that back home in Hawaii.

First time we ever tried it was here in AZ, DELISH!!

The lady at the very small restaurant that we had this soup first at

gave me her recipe and I've tweeked it around a bit.

It has morphed it's self into my DH 2nd favorite soup...

can't beat the good ole' stand by of Chicken Noddle in his book anyway

OT, pastrycake, you may enjoy this other thread for homey family dinners

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/71571/come-as-you-are-party-what-did-you-really-eat-for-dinner-last-night

it's it great here at CT?


----------



## scubadoo97

Yes, tortilla soup is really good and comforting. I make it often

Usually these days when shopping at Costco, I pick up one of their rotisserie chickens. I'm not big on premade foods but it's hard to pass them up at $4.99 and they are big birds.

I break it down and separate the white and dark meat, toss the carcass/skin in the pressure cooker and use the stock for tortilla soup with the dark meat. The white meat is used for sandwiches and such.. My most recent attempt. I use untoasted corn tortillas to thicken the soup and then cheat a little by spritzing the thin cut strips with cooking spray, hitting them with good ancho, guajillo chilie and salt and sticking them in the micro to crisp up. A good squeeze of lime and fresh cilantro at the end before serving with the toasted tortilla strips. I like to use a bunch of cilantro at the beginning of cooking as well. The flavor mellows out so that's the need for the cilantro at the end. I want that bright fresh flavor





  








tortillasoup2.jpg




__
scubadoo97


__
Jan 10, 2013


----------



## genemachine

Beautiful work from everyone, once more!

And with that, I am back - finished the move, the new place has a kitchen the size of my old living room (you could hide my old kitchen in the pantry and not find it again here) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

To start things, I roasted some quail with glazed potatoes and carrots:





  








essen neu 008.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 13, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Welcome back Gene! So glad to see you again, and that all went well with your move. 

Ya' know, I've never had quail. 

The little beasties are running rampant here at our place, 

and I understand that many a GrandPa takes their Grandkids' shootin' for 'um, 

but they don't eat them, why do you think that is?


----------



## genemachine

Classic case of you don't know what you got until it's gone, k-girl. Wild quail are close to extinct here in Germany. All I can get are farmed ones. Tell your Arizonan neighbours to put their kills on ice and send them over here


----------



## zydrus

Hi all, I'm new to this forum and noticed this thread. I figured I'd throw up a couple pictures of some of my recent cooks.

This is roasted potato, corn, and bacon chowder. My twist is I cooked the bacon on a sheet pan then roasted the potatoes in the bacon grease on same pan. A little extra prep time but I like the texture of the roasted potatoes in this.





  








Chowder_zps5ee6e10d.jpg




__
zydrus


__
Jan 14, 2013








Crispy skin salmon with crushed potatoes and roasted cherry tomatoes





  








Salmon_zpsae7048ef.jpg




__
zydrus


__
Jan 14, 2013


__
cooking-salmon








Portabella mushroom and spinach quesadillas with roasted poblano sauce





  








IMG_0591.jpg




__
zydrus


__
Jan 14, 2013


----------



## scubadoo97

Still playing around with sous vide cooking. This weekend I tried pork belly. First time ever cooking pork belly. The belly with skin was cut into 4 slabs, rubbed with dark brown sugar, salt, coriander and placed in zip bags and a couple of tbs of concentrated chicken stock was added. Cooked at 160* f / 27 hrs. Removed from bath and pressed and chilled. Today I cut one of the slabs into cubes and seared. Very impressed with the results. The fat was very soft and the meat well cooked and juicy. Better than my fist bite of pork belly from a well know restaurant in Miami. Worth doing again.





  








SVPB1.jpg




__
scubadoo97


__
Jan 15, 2013


----------



## french fries

Scubadoo97 said:


> Still playing around with sous vide cooking.


That sounds (and looks) amazing. Do you use a sous-vide cooker or a simple pot of water with a thermometer?


----------



## mike9

I took a quart of chicken stock and enriched it with clove of garlic, scallion, parsley and dried Porcini.  I let that simmer to fortify it then strained out the veg and cooked some really nice, fresh ravioli in that and served with parsley and shaved parmigiano.  It was delicious.


----------



## scubadoo97

French Fries said:


> Scubadoo97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still playing around with sous vide cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds (and looks) amazing. Do you use a sous-vide cooker or a simple pot of water with a thermometer?
Click to expand...

I used a little sous vide device called the SideKIC. Seems to work quite well. May not hold up for the long haul but was inexpensive enough for me to get my feet wet.


----------



## scubadoo97

Mike9 said:


> I took a quart of chicken stock and enriched it with clove of garlic, scallion, parsley and dried Porcini. I let that simmer to fortify it then strained out the veg and cooked some really nice, fresh ravioli in that and served with parsley and shaved parmigiano. It was delicious.


Mike that sounds delicious


----------



## french fries

Scubadoo97 said:


> I used a little sous vide device called the SideKIC. Seems to work quite well. May not hold up for the long haul but was inexpensive enough for me to get my feet wet.


Thanks for sharing the info!  I've never tried sous-vide. (yet?) --> Darn, that little device is no longer sold or what? Can't find it for sale anywhere


----------



## scubadoo97

FF, I've only seen sold at Amazon and they are out of stock at the moment. Supply seems to trickle in in small quantities


----------



## french fries

Yup out of stock... ok thanks Scuba. I'll keep looking, but that looks like a fairly easy way to get started in sous-vide...


----------



## genemachine

@Zydrus: Welcome to the forums! I want some of that chowder. Now!

@Scubadoo: That pork belly has me positively drooling. I always liked the Chinese style of preparing belly - simmer first, sear later. Doing it sous vide must rock!

Here, I had some tagliatelle with mussels cooked in a light Portuguese white together with carrots, onions, mâche and a bit of bacon of Swabian-Hall Swine, a heirloom race my new local butcher carries:





  








Tagliatelle mit Muscheln 003.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 15, 2013


----------



## geronomo

This is my dinner tonight

Starters prawn cocktail

Main course moussaka with rice and salad.

No dessert because I am diabetic.

Drinks. Pot of tea for one no sugar.
Papaya and mango juice.


----------



## scubadoo97

Gene your pasta and mussel dish had me seriously drooling.


----------



## mrmexico25

Scubadoo97 said:


> Gene your pasta and mussel dish had me seriously drooling.


agreed... That looked so good, especially with the spinach in there... Yum!


----------



## mike9

It was our 20th annual birthday party last night so I made simple roast chicken - (yeah right!!) I got a 66 qt. tub and made my usual brown brine for an over night soak. Friday I started draining them and dried the skin over night. Yesterday afternoon then came in got a wishbone-ectomy and a truss job then a good dusting of salt, pepper and fresh thyme. For the main side I made Israeli couscous with fortified vegetable stock, porcini, shitaki & criminis and many of our 25 guests brought sides . . . . . and wine . . . lots of wine . . . and good wine too. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

All trussed up and nowhere to go -





  








chickns2_zps7b04a6bc.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 20, 2013








They went into 425 degree ovens for 65 minutes then rested for 20. Moist, tender, delicious - chicken - what's not to like?


----------



## missyd

Gluten free spaghetti with a mushroom basil cream sauce. Delicious & made the BF happy





  








dinner.jpg




__
missyd


__
Jan 20, 2013


----------



## geronomo

Texas BBQ roast chicken portions, aunt Bessie's roast potatoes and roast parsnips. Carrot and leek soup with crusty bread.


----------



## genemachine

Pan-grilled salmon, cabbage and potato cakes with a butter/white wine/sherry vinegar sauce, roughly according to "The Complete Robuchon". Of course, the sauce decided to break the moment I started plating.... C'est la vie...





  








IMG_0605.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 21, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Asian mish-mash tonight

Teriyaki boneless skinless Chicken Thighs on the grill

(the previous few weeks we didn't break 45º during the day and less than 20º over night, so glad it's warm in the mid70's again, let's grill!)

Kong Namul or Korean Bean Sprouts, served cold

Namasu or Japanese Pickled Vegetables Salad, served cold

Cucumber Kim Chee

Steamed White Rice... all homemade, no Minute rice, nothing...

My Mother is not well and has been staying with us since last Saturday. Even though she feels terrible, she's lovin' her three meals a day, being waited on hand and foot by her eldest daughter, who, thank goodness, can cook. 

I neglected a photo tonight, mainly 'cuz we all dove in face first.

This is our kind of food. Mom had just been telling me how she was really ONO (had a hunger for) the foods that I have been making her.

Sorry for the long post, as I have been busy lately.


----------



## veggie

Hello, new here, first post. I made/had a 'Mexican' Split Pea soup for dinner. Pretty good for my first time cooking with split peas. I just received a giant bag of split peas and I wanted to get started on them. I eat mostly vegetarian so I needed another good source of protein. http://www.cookingwithpulses.com/recipes/mexican-split-pea-soup/Had to improvise a little. Used some yellow banana peppers and a few dehydrated jalapenos instead of the canned green chilies. Left out the cumin and green bell pepper (don't like them cooked). Added 1 1/2 tsp chili powder.


----------



## just delicious

Lemon chicken, creamy polenta, and Bobby Flay's sautéed kale. Sounds balanced, right?Everyone at the table refused to eat at least one of the dishes I prepared. :-/


----------



## geronomo

Just delicious. That lemon chicken meal sounds scrumptious. If no-one will eat it, I sure will polish the plate off. There are just some people who don't know what good healthy food is. They would rather eat junk food than healthy tasty home made food. 

Everyone on this site should educate members of public what healthy nutritious tasty food is and what cardboard bland tasting junk food does to your body.


----------



## Iceman

I'm about to leave my humble abode and pick up_ take-out Chinese. _


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

PLEASE!!! Iceman, take me too! I just don't feel like being a short order cook tonight !!! _PLEASE!!!_


----------



## geronomo

Last night my friends and me ate haggis, pork sausages, jacket potatoes, Swede and carrot mash with chilled custard filled donuts and diabetic vanilla ice cream for dessert. We drunk malt whiskey with lemonade and I have a hangover today. Lol but very enjoyable and deliciously tasty too. I can't wait until next burns night.


----------



## mike9

I made a Portuguese Fish Stew last night. It was delicious with hot, crusty french bread and a Woodchuck Cider.





  








fishdish1_zps05f5707c.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 26, 2013


----------



## geronomo

I love Portuguese cuisine. Please give me more Portuguese recipes?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

My Mother took a spill and has been staying with us as she recuperates. 

I took her to have her hair done and next door to the salon is this great restaurant, 

so it wound up being a girls day out.






  








DSC01737.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 27, 2013








We were brought this wonderful ciabatta and dipping oil to start






  








DSC01735.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 27, 2013










Mom ordered the beer battered 'fish & chips' with a caper aioli






  








DSC01738.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 27, 2013










the fish was done perfectly






  








DSC01736.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 27, 2013








I had been dreaming of this... crispy calamari salad, mizuna greens and a yuzu and sesame dressing ( of course a glass of wine to round out the meal)


----------



## genemachine

I second Geronomo here. Recipe, please, Mike!

Last dinner was cod chowder (with home cured salt pork!). No pictures, though.

No dinner, but a picture - look what I just pulled out of the oven:





  








diverses 013.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 27, 2013


----------



## mike9

Sure - this made four servings:

I roasted three jalapenos over flame then peeled, seeded and chopped.  You can sub any pepper you like.

Chunk a 1/2 lb. of spicy linguica and brown in evoo.

Add a med-large diced onion, the peppers, 4 cloves minced garlic, and either peperoncino or a chili paste to taste.  Let that sweat then add 1/2 cup white wine and reduce.

Add 1lb. of seeded, chopped tomatoes, 1 lb. of  baby, or new potatoes halved, two bay leaves and 2-3 thyme sprigs or dry to taste,  2-1/4 cups of stock - clam, fish, or chicken - cover and let simmer 25 minutes or until potatoes are fork tender.

Mean time scrub 1 lb mussels, a dozen clams, chunk 1 lb. cod and get your shrimp ready (I used 3 per bowl).

Adjust the seasoning then add the cod, mussels, clams and shrimp and cover and simmer till shells open and fish & shimp are opaque.  (discard any shells that don't open)

Put the stew in bowls and garnish with chopped fresh cilantro and parsley. 

Slice and heat some fresh crusty bread to serve with the stew. 

You can make this as spicy or mild as you like - either way it's delicious.


----------



## mike9

I scored a couple lbs of boneless chuck the other day so today I ground it up and made meatballs . . .





  








spaghetti1_zps79733fe0.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 28, 2013


----------



## chefbuba

I'm making reservations.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mike, ya' had me at linguica!

How did ya' know that I'm Portuguese?

Love It!

(except for the mussels, allergic)

In Hawaii, our Portuguese sausage is different from what we've had here on the 'mainland'. DH and I went up the PCH and stopped in several Portuguese fishing towns, delish, and I could kinda' understand what they were yelling in the back...


----------



## sergeantpepper

Maple-bourbon glazed steak tips and some damn good pasta salad. Often dinner is something out of the freezer or salad. How do y'all find the time and energy to make real food after work?


----------



## benzbilly

My girlfriend & I started some homemade chicken noodle soup in the crockpot this morning. By the evening it was done & we were enjoying it with some good friends.

We used egg noodles and they ended up very mushy and bland. Any recomendations on how to make it better? Maybe use a different type of noodle?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

SergeantPepper said:


> Maple-bourbon glazed steak tips and some damn good pasta salad. Often dinner is something out of the freezer or salad. How do y'all find the time and energy to make real food after work?


Planning, Planning and more Planning!


----------



## mike9

Planning and being flexible about your menu by taking advantage of reduced or on sale items especially proteins.  I need to get two services from a meal as I can only tolerate left overs once.  Cooking is relaxing for me.  Using a scary sharp knife calms me down and makes me focus - I'm in my happy place when I'm in the kitchen. 

As for your noodles it sounds like you added them way too early - I never cook noodles in soup I cook them separate and add to my soup to finish just before serving.  It keeps them soup from getting starchy and cloudy too.


----------



## genemachine

I second Mike here. Cooking after work helps to unwind. Today, there's probably just a snack, though - I just took my first try at duck prosciutto down after drying it for two weeks (cured according to Ruhlman). I don't think this piece will survive the evening...:





  








IMG_0619.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jan 29, 2013


----------



## french fries

Looks beautiful Gene!!! How did it taste? Even that glistening layer of fat is getting my tastebuds going. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## genemachine

Hmm... with regard to the taste - I am hooked on Ruhlman's book now. It had a strong duck taste, with all the funkiness of a well-cured ham. And that after just two weeks hanging in the cellar and two days of dry-curing it before that. I'll let you know if I keel over from salmonella the next couple of days


----------



## mike9

Looks delicious Gene - I love the color.


----------



## jewels2799

I made spanokopita for the first time. Let me just say that you should never use just any kind of puff pastry for this. Mine was saved by the fact that the filling was perfect but since I used puff pastry instead of pastry sheets, it looked questionable!


----------



## french fries

Jewels2799 said:


> I made spanokopita for the first time. Let me just say that you should never use just any kind of puff pastry for this. Mine was saved by the fact that the filling was perfect but since I used puff pastry instead of pastry sheets, it looked questionable!


Puff pastry for spanakopita? Personally I use phyllo dough.


----------



## mike9

French Fries said:


> Puff pastry for spanakopita? Personally I use phyllo dough.


Me too - never hear of using puff pastry. I trying to imagine the fat content - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## michaelga

Reminds me of a cartoon that I saw as a kid - 

- a rather round guy in a half T-Shirt eating with a spoon from a large bucket labelled "Tub-O-Mayo"

It's permanently burned into my mind.... eek!


----------



## jewels2799

ugh I know! It was a rookie mistake. I was looking for the phyllo dough but I couldn't find any. Finally found some last night so I can do it properly.


----------



## mike9

Jewels2799 said:


> ugh I know! It was a rookie mistake. I was looking for the phyllo dough but I couldn't find any. Finally found some last night so I can do it properly.


 We all make mistakes - it's how we learn sometimes. At least you won't make that one again - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## genemachine

A simple salad with fried potato chips and fennel-cured salmon today.





  








IMG_0620.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 1, 2013


----------



## jewels2799

That is just pure yum!


----------



## ishbel

Haggis, bashed neeps and chappit tatties!

(haggis, with mashed swede -rutabaga for those of you outwith the UK - and creamy mashed potatoes)


----------



## phatch

Baking a pasta dish of various vegie ravioli, cheese, a little red wine sausage, sauce...

Just using stuff up.


----------



## french fries

Making some pork spareribs bits:

1) Marinated in fish sauce and oyster sauce with lots of garlic and shallots,

2) Deep fried for a few minutes,

3) Braised in coconut water,

4) Served with jasmine rice and morning glory.


----------



## Iceman

th?id=H.4519414613082132&pid=15.1




__
Iceman


__
Feb 2, 2013











  








th?id=H.4594335997363622&pid=15.1




__
Iceman


__
Feb 2, 2013








_OK._ I had two(2), so I put up two(2) pics.


----------



## genemachine

@Iceman - Wouldn't have stopped at one either 

@FrenchFries - Deep fried then braised? Interesting. I would have imagined the other way around. How does this work out for the texture/crunchiness? I occasionally do something similar, but with additional honey in the marinade, braised after marinating, then basted with the remaining marinate and grilled.

For now, I am off to visit my friendly neighborhood butcher, who has 3 pounds of oxtail waiting for me. I moved out into the middle of nowhere last month, but surprisingly, this particular bit of the middle of nowhere apparently is gourmet paradise. The butcher (slaughtering himself!!) has Swabian-Hallian pork, Charolais beef and locally pastured lamb and can get you any cut or piece of offal you desire. An upscale supermarket next town has chicken from Bresse, guinea fowl, ducks from Loué, a serious fish department including live lobsters and so on...

To placate my sustainability/locavore genes - the chickens I get my eggs from are my neighbor's, just across the fence. I occasionally feed them scraps 

Organic farmers everywhere selling produce directly. Folks, you are real, yes? I am not in a coma and hallucinating all this? :-D


----------



## mike9

I made a linguini with shrimp and a simple cheese sauce.





  








pasta1_zpsfb9495a5.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 2, 2013


----------



## benjclark

Checking in with breakfast. Tried the ol' bake an egg in an avacado. Need bigger avocados.





  








image.jpg




__
benjclark


__
Feb 2, 2013












  








image.jpg




__
benjclark


__
Feb 2, 2013


----------



## ordo

An unusual presentation of an egg.


----------



## french fries

GeneMachine said:


> I moved out into the middle of nowhere last month, but surprisingly, this particular bit of the middle of nowhere apparently is gourmet paradise. The butcher (slaughtering himself!!) has Swabian-Hallian pork, Charolais beef and locally pastured lamb and can get you any cut or piece of offal you desire. An upscale supermarket next town has chicken from Bresse, guinea fowl, ducks from Loué, a serious fish department including live lobsters and so on...


Wow, you luck you, you! Sounds really amazing. Enjoy! And take pictures and share them with us! 



GeneMachine said:


> @FrenchFries - Deep fried then braised? Interesting. I would have imagined the other way around. How does this work out for the texture/crunchiness? I occasionally do something similar, but with additional honey in the marinade, braised after marinating, then basted with the remaining marinate and grilled.


Yes deep fried first for about 3 minutes to get some color on them despite the thick marinade. Also all the garlic and shallot bits get to flavor the frying oil... then the braising is ultra short, less than 10mn really. Keep in mind the spareribs are cut in small bits, maybe 1" by 2" or so.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

GeneMachine said:


> ... I moved out into the middle of nowhere last month, but surprisingly, this particular bit of the middle of nowhere apparently is gourmet paradise. The butcher (slaughtering himself!!) has Swabian-Hallian pork, Charolais beef and locally pastured lamb and can get you any cut or piece of offal you desire. An upscale supermarket next town has chicken from Bresse, guinea fowl, ducks from Loué, a serious fish department including live lobsters and so on...
> 
> To placate my sustainability/locavore genes - the chickens I get my eggs from are my neighbor's, just across the fence. I occasionally feed them scraps /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


Oh yes, please Gene, do take pictures of these wonderful local farmers and butchers and such. 

Of course if it's agreeable with them, I think that a pictorial would be so interesting of what and how the foods that we eat are being produced.


----------



## Iceman

Last year a cooked for a Super-Bowl party of over-the-top contractors. The host had the biggest TV out on his deck, a huge deck made of synthetic wood. The whole day was fantastic. I made some serious $$$. This year I'm doing a 50/50 party of Italians and Spaniards. I've just put away a dozen _(6 each)_ calzones and tortillas. I'm not at all going into the uneasy uncharted waters of _"authentic recipes"_, not here at least. _LOL @ Me._ These recipes are as authentic as anyone can tell from the neighborhoods I learned them from in Sicily and Spain. 

_Calzone:_ Start with Jiffy Pizza crust, 2 pkgs, 2/3 for the body 1/3 for the cap. Body is made in a lg. spring-form pan. Fill w/ 2 lbs. ricotta mixed w/ 2 cups shredded mozzarella, 2 eggs, good sized fistfuls of minced sun-dried tomatoes, finely cut basil and sprinkle cheese _(romano/parmesan)_, all blended in a stand mixer. Top that with 1 1/2 lbs, Italian sausage, browned, blitzed in the food pro and mixed with 1 lg. can _Pastorelli_ pizza sauce. Top that with more shredded mozz. Cap and bake @ 350*. for 1/2 hour. Brush with egg-wash of 1 egg and 1/4 stick melted butter. Repeat egg-wash 3 more x's after 15-mins. each. Let rest at least 1 hour before cutting into pie slices. Top with sauce; 1 more can pizza sauce with 1 minced roasted red pepper, minced basil and fistfuls of mozz and sprinkle cheese. 

_Tortilla:_ Start with a lg. oven-safe high-sided saute pan. Cook up 3 potatoes worth of hash-browns, nice and crispy. Cover that with 1 1/2 lbs. cooked chorizo mixed with 1/2 lb. cubed Chihuahua cheese. The chorizo I use looks like a Polish sausage. You peel it and cook it. It comes out all nice and fine-ground in it's own snappy sauce/gravy. Cover that with a mix of 5 eggs, 2 chopped roasted pablano peppers, a sauteed lg. sweet Spanish onion, another 1/2 lb. of Chihuahua cheese and a good fistful of cilantro. Top that with some shredded cheese of choice. I use Asadero. Bake for 1 hour @ 350*, or until you get a top looking as browned and bubbly as you like. Once again, it is important to let it rest for at least another hour before cutting. No sauce is needed here. 

OK. So I've made these for tomorrow. It's also what I _(and my staff)_ had/are having for dinner tonight.


----------



## genemachine

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh yes, please Gene, do take pictures of these wonderful local farmers and butchers and such.
> Of course if it's agreeable with them, I think that a pictorial would be so interesting of what and how the foods that we eat are being produced.


Just took a stroll in the garden to take some pics of the neighboring hens, but they were all cuddling up in their shack due to a biting cold wind from the west. Pics of the local food on legs will have to wait, then.

In the meantime:





  








IMG_0630.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 3, 2013








That was for lunch. For tomorrow, the oxtail is ready for braising:





  








IMG_0636.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 3, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

IceMan said:


> ... _LOL @ Me._ These recipes are as authentic as anyone can tell from the neighborhoods I learned them from in Sicily and Spain.
> 
> _Calzone:_ Start with Jiffy Pizza crust, 2 pkgs, . ...


Um, _Jiffy Pizza _Mix ?


----------



## Iceman

*LOL*. _"JIffy Pizza Crust"_ mix works just fine. Unless you've tried it, you do not know. 





  








th?id=H.4601461320057827&pid=15.1




__
Iceman


__
Feb 4, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

um, yeah, I tried it all right

meh, not so much, thanks though /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I have OCD by association/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

I make mine from scratch and keep some in the deep freeze for pizza night at our house

Iceman, you're invited any time...

View media item 60504


----------



## michaelga

What can be in that box that saves time ?

It makes no sense - pizza crust is:

Flour

Water

Salt 

Yeast

There are other things you can put into it to get a specific result but they are just as simple.


----------



## mike9

Pot luck ball game food - (good game Baltimore!!) - so no real meal deal there, but I did make a totally satisfying brunch for my wife and I.

Grits finished with sausage, ham, eggs, and cheese with some sour dough toast and sweet butter. I washed mine down with a local cranberry infused hard cider - delicious.





  








grits1_zpsba87320c.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 4, 2013


----------



## dropkick

Man, I'm reading what you people ate for dinner and it's making me feel like I'm a caveman.

I do have the excuse that it's Super Bowl Sunday though, and I was rushing to get all my cooking done during the halftime show. (My apologies to Beyonce but I've never seen a Super Bowl Halftime show that I thought was worth spit).

Anyway, for dinner today: .

While I was boiling some penne pasta, I browned some burger along with a diced onion. I turned off the penne when it was about done. By this time the burger was browned so I put 3 cloves of garlic through my press into the mess, and topped it with some frozen stewed tomatoes (from last summers garden). I covered it and watched the halftime show for a few minutes. When I came back the tomatoes were soft enough to break up and mix it all together. I added approximately 1T of chili powder and mixed in the drained penne. .

I ate it with some sun-dried tomato bread I had made a few days ago, and some coleslaw left over from the chicken dinner I made for visiting family yesterday (the coleslaw was a strange addition to today's dinner, and normally I would have done something else, but it actually ended up complimented the flavor of the burger mess).

Anyway it filled the void..


----------



## dropkick

I'm doing laundry and some projects in my garage (woodwork) so I didn't feel like making much effort.

I diced a carrot small (1/4") and chopped up a few stalks of celery. I put the carrot in a sauce pan with a splash of water and cooked it on a medium high flame for about a minute. I then added the celery and about a 1/2 cup of frozen corn. On top of this I dumped my leftover burger mess from yesterday. Stirred it together and turned the flame down some and covered the pan.

I let it warm for about 5-6 minutes while I cleaned the kitchen utensils and wiped down the counters (occasionally stirring it)

I stirred in about a teaspoon of chili powder (pasta seems to absorb and neutralize some flavors when left overnight). I then announced dinner was about ready and set the table.

We had it with the last of the sun-dried tomato bread (I need to make more of the bread, as it was really good - I'm just getting into baking breads, I never did much of it myself when I was cooking professionally).

No coleslaw today as we ate all the yesterday

Once again it was simple easy meal, but it filled the void


----------



## french fries

Roasted onions & lemons with honey, pork chops, herbes de provence.


----------



## mike9

Roast pork loin, pan potatoes, field greens with Macintosh apple wedges.





  








pork1_zpsb8581814.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 6, 2013


----------



## french fries

Mike9 said:


> Roast pork loin, pan potatoes, field greens with Macintosh apple wedges.


Looks good. The apple wedges are a great idea (especially with pork), wouldn't have thought of it. First thing that attracted my eye on your plate!


----------



## dcarch

Haven't posted here in a while.

Very nice cooking, everyone!

Testing out a couple of dishes for V Day.

dcarch





  








kabochawildrice_zps78670658.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Feb 7, 2013












  








kabochawildrice2_zps8592f775.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Feb 7, 2013












  








valentineporkchop_zpsfa716c36.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Feb 7, 2013












  








valentineporkchop2_zps9461cb85.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Feb 7, 2013


----------



## dropkick

I wasn't home as I was doing some volunteer work, so my Mom cooked (I sold my house and now live with, and provide some care for my parents). Mom baked some boneless pork ribs, and warmed up some potato croquettes I had frozen, along with some corn. It was very good.

If it had been in a restaurant I would have expected some form of green vegetable to make the presentation better, but I like the flavor combination of the 2 starches together (corn and potato) and it's easy for my Mom to fix this.

I'm really happy I got her away from making chopped cooked chicken breast mixed with frozen packaged vegetables and cream of chicken soup before I left the house. - Mom wants to cook occasionally and other than making excellent roasts her culinary skills don't extend very far anymore, and mixing canned soup with meat and vegetables is something she often does (and I have to grin and bear it).


----------



## teamfat

Last night I did some roast chicken parts served with mashed potatoes, gravy and corn. I too like corn and potato pairing. Tonight was a half slab of spare ribs with black beans and mac & cheese. I actually got motivated a bit and put some related recipes on wasatchfoodies.com:

http://wasatchfoodies.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=741

http://wasatchfoodies.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=742

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

Pork loves apple! Always a great idea.

I needed some fresh vegetables today, something to take the mind of the snow outside. So it was braised eggplants, cucumber and tomatoes on a bed of yellow lentils simmered in beef stock, seasoned with ras el hanout, fresh mint and lime. I am all for the whole seasonal and regional thing, but if I find another root vegetable on my plate this week, I gonna bludgeon to death the closest locavore with a dried and wrinkled celeriac from my cellar and every judge in this country will set me free cuz he needed sum killin' really good...





  








IMG_0640.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 7, 2013


----------



## fruitbowlk

sweet potatoes soufee, kale, mustard chicken.


----------



## sergeantpepper

dcarch said:


> Haven't posted here in a while.
> 
> Very nice cooking, everyone!
> 
> Testing out a couple of dishes for V Day.
> 
> dcarch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kabochawildrice_zps78670658.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kabochawildrice2_zps8592f775.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valentineporkchop_zpsfa716c36.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valentineporkchop2_zps9461cb85.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 7, 2013


those both look great dcarch. Just don't get carried away with the hearts! I like the squash presentation.


----------



## french fries

Cooked some sauerkraut with a bit of white wine and some juniper berries, steamed potatoes and some smoked meats: smoked baby back ribs, smoked pork belly, Knackwursts and veal sausage:





  








IMG_1568.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 8, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Lasagna pizza on homemade whole wheat dough.


----------



## pollopicu

French Fries said:


> Cooked some sauerkraut with a bit of white wine and some juniper berries, steamed potatoes and some smoked meats: smoked baby back ribs, smoked pork belly, Knackwursts and veal sausage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1568.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> french fries
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 8, 2013


That pork belly looks like I could eat just like that.


----------



## genemachine

French Fries said:


> Cooked some sauerkraut with a bit of white wine and some juniper berries, steamed potatoes and some smoked meats: smoked baby back ribs, smoked pork belly, Knackwursts and veal sausage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1568.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> french fries
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 8, 2013


Ohhhhh.... Choucroute!!! Gimme Gimme Gimme!

I am actually curing my own sauerkraut in the cellar right now. Can't wait until it is done. My mother used to prepare a huge clay pot of sauerkraut each autumn. Loved it as a child, especially with ribs. This is my first try on my own - just a small 10 liter clay pot for now. If it works out, I gonna scale it up next year


----------



## french fries

Choucroute garny baby! )


GeneMachine said:


> I am actually curing my own sauerkraut in the cellar right now.


Yes? How do you do that? Do you have a recipe to share? I would love to give it a try one day..


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

this is diet food NO 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Feb 9, 2013








Kai Lan or Chinese Broccoli and turkey breast-stir fry,

um, no rice or noodles, trying to trim off some holiday poundage

This was quite tasty and _ONLY _135 calories per serving


----------



## french fries

Pollopicu said:


> That pork belly looks like I could eat just like that.


Haha I hear you. You should have seen it after I sliced it, seared and braised it though!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## genemachine

French Fries said:


> Choucroute garny baby! )
> Yes? How do you do that? Do you have a recipe to share? I would love to give it a try one day..


Nothing complicated. You take a clay pot like this:





  








IMG_0642.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 10, 2013








(which is actually not my sauerkraut pot, but the smaller one holding the kim chi - was too lazy to walk into the cellar for a pic, so I just photographed the one in the pantry)

Take some cabbage, slice it finely, mix with 3 teaspoons salt, 1.5 tablespoon juniper berries, 1.5 tablespoon caraway, 3 tablespoons sugar per kilogram of cabbage, put it into the pot and pound it until the juice comes out. If the juice does not cover the cabbage, add some boiled and cooled water until the cabbage is covered. Put some whole cabbage leaves on top and weigh it down with a heavy stone. Cover the pot with a lid and let it ferment for at least 4 weeks. You can add some whey (unpasteurized) to start the lactic acid fermentation, but it's not strictly necessary.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Gene, I thought was a kim chee pot as I scrolled down and hadn't read the text to your post!

Do you make your own kim chee as well?


----------



## french fries

GeneMachine said:


> Take some cabbage, slice it finely, mix with 3 teaspoons salt, 1.5 tablespoon juniper berries, 1.5 tablespoon caraway, 3 tablespoons sugar per kilogram of cabbage, put it into the pot and pound it until the juice comes out. If the juice does not cover the cabbage, add some boiled and cooled water until the cabbage is covered. Put some whole cabbage leaves on top and weigh it down with a heavy stone. Cover the pot with a lid and let it ferment for at least 4 weeks. You can add some whey (unpasteurized) to start the lactic acid fermentation, but it's not strictly necessary.


Great, thanks a lot for sharing the technique Gene.


----------



## genemachine

Yup. Since I moved and got the large cellar and pantry, I really got into the whole pickling, brining and curing thing. Currently, I got the abovementioned sauerkraut, kim chee and some gherkins. The air-dried duck breast prosciutto is air-drying in the cellar and this week I gonna put up some coppa. What can I say... moving to rural bavaria really brought out the roots here


----------



## mike9

I made pastitsio the other night - oh man is it good.  Sadly no picture this time.


----------



## chefbuba

I'm slumming tonight...... Cold meatloaf sandwich, potato salad & a slice of cold pizza to keep with the theme.


----------



## teamfat

shank.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Feb 13, 2013








I haven't had dinner yet, getting impatient. Cherry fennel beef shank braised in wine and stock. I hope it turns out.


----------



## french fries

teamfat, we're working with several of the same ingredients here... prepping Boeuf Bourguignon for tomorrow night:





  








IMG_1592.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 13, 2013


----------



## teamfat

French Fries said:


> teamfat, we're working with several of the same ingredients here... prepping Boeuf Bourguignon for tomorrow night:


Looks good! My braise turned out pretty good, a minor improvement or two could have been made.

mjb.


----------



## scubadoo97

Not the chili I grew up with but made a Texas style chili while prepping dried chilies to make powders for the pantry. Mostly ancho and guajillos along with some chili arbol. Had it for leftovers tonight. My wife who grew up with the same style chili as me still says its not chili.


----------



## mike9

Nice scuba - I made chili the other day and made powder from those exact same chilies.  I pan toasted them first then into the mill they went.  Finished it off with black beans, red beans and hominy.


----------



## teamfat

Valentines Day, my lovely bride is many miles away. Guess I'll have to console myself with some fried catfish, jalapeno cornbread muffins and black eyed peas that have been in the crockpot with a ham bone all day.

You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## pollopicu

Scuba's post:

Sweet baby Jesus.


----------



## genemachine

I second pollopicu here. Looks badass, Scuba!

I just have a simple gratin with layered potatoes, an aubergine-tomato mixture and mozzarella di buffala baking in the oven.


----------



## rick alan

Dropkick said:


> Man, I'm reading what you people ate for dinner and it's making me feel like I'm a caveman.
> 
> I do have the excuse that it's Super Bowl Sunday though, and I was rushing to get all my cooking done during the halftime show. (My apologies to Beyonce but I've never seen a Super Bowl Halftime show that I thought was worth spit).
> 
> Anyway, for dinner today: .
> 
> While I was boiling some penne pasta, I browned some burger along with a diced onion. I turned off the penne when it was about done. By this time the burger was browned so I put 3 cloves of garlic through my press into the mess, and topped it with some frozen stewed tomatoes (from last summers garden). I covered it and watched the halftime show for a few minutes. When I came back the tomatoes were soft enough to break up and mix it all together. I added approximately 1T of chili powder .....
> 
> Anyway it filled the void. .


_ I admit it myself, even though I always have the dried chilis handy for de-seeding/hidration/mashing/straining, I rarely make the effort to do chili the "right" way'_

_Rick_


----------



## michaelga

Scubadoo97 said:


> Not the chili I grew up with but made a Texas style chili while prepping dried chilies to make powders for the pantry. Mostly ancho and guajillos along with some chili arbol. Had it for leftovers tonight._* My wife who grew up with the same style chili as me still says its not chili.*_


'cause you thickened it with cornstarch?


----------



## genemachine

Busy day in the kitchen. Dinner was Loup de mer en papillotes on fennel simmered in Noilly Prat and orange juice with cherry tomatoes:





  








IMG_0647.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 16, 2013








Furthermore, I started to cure 3 pounds of pork belly for bacon and 2 pounds of beef for making jerky. Also pickled some red onions Mexican style... The pantry is filling up


----------



## betowess

Sweet Very VERY Hot Chili Thai sirloin (marinaded 1.5 days) w/ bell peppers on Jasmine Rice, with toasted sesame semolina bread w/ butter and honey. Sorry no pic, its a leftie.


----------



## genemachine

Spare ribs with a Memphis dry rub, cole slaw, potato wedges:





  








IMG_0650.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 17, 2013


----------



## french fries

Looking really tasty Gene! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## mike9

It was freakin' cold today and I had a jones for some Manhattan fare so I made Ratner's Cabbage Soup and potato, leek and kasha Knishes. Really brought back some memories.





  








Ratners1_zpse6f2d7c8.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 17, 2013








If knishes were wishes . . .





  








Ratners2_zpsf0a138c1.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 17, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mike9, I adore your dishware... what brand are they?  Where did you get them?


----------



## mike9

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Mike9, I adore your dishware... what brand are they? Where did you get them?


Thanks - we got them from Mikasa in 1998 so they are 15 years old now - the brand is:

Studio Nova

EA903

Homestead


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

... kinda thought so... thanks mike9


----------



## pollopicu

Baby spinach salad topped with pico de gallo (dressed in a rice wine vinaigrette) sprinkled with goat cheese and walnuts.


----------



## pollopicu

Mike, that is deliciously beautiful.


----------



## french fries

I don't know how I came up with that... 

- Quickly sauteed some sliced potatoes in duck fat. 

- Quickly seared some pork chops and pork brisket bones in oil with smashed garlic cloves and fresh thyme. 

- Sweated some julienned leeks in the pork chops drippings. 

- Layered potato, leeks, the pork chops and brisket, leeks, potato in a gratin dish, the garlic that was with the pork and some more fresh thyme, heavy cream on top, and in the oven to finish cooking. 

Should be ready in about 10mn.... surprise, surprise! Hey at least it smells good.


----------



## sinuspain

IMG_7950.JPG




__
sinuspain


__
Feb 18, 2013








Braised short ribs w/ sweet potato puree


----------



## rick alan

Significant departure (tarragon this time) from never quite the same chicken and Andouille in white sauce:

-sauteed  and slice breast, sliced and seered andouille, did just what you'd expect with the onions

-cheap chard, sugar to balance, light cream, tarragon, bay, orange zest, garlic, pepper, dash soy, salt and roux for the sauce.  Boiled off alchohol, added seasonings, simmered and strained before adding meat and roux

Don't know why I haven't used tarragon in a dog's age, it integrated very well here. Now will I try a sauv-blanc next time, or that bitter-sweet Italian?

Rick


----------



## teamfat

Tarragon is like cilantro - some folks love it, some hate it, a little bit can go a long way.  My wife isn't that fond of it, but I do slip it into various dishes along the way.

Have you considered roasting bone in, skin on breasts in a cast iron skillet, then using that with the drippings for the rest of the dish?

mjb.


----------



## rick alan

teamfat said:


> Tarragon is like cilantro - some folks love it, some hate it, a little bit can go a long way. My wife isn't that fond of it, but I do slip it into various dishes along the way.
> 
> Have you considered roasting bone in, skin on breasts in a cast iron skillet, then using that with the drippings for the rest of the dish?
> 
> mjb.


Yes you've definitely hit a nerve there, whereas I do like the [relatively odd and strong] flavor of tarragon, cilantro tastes as nothing more than soap to me, though its seed (corriander) I find marvelous.

But in a dish with the overpowering essence of Andouille I cannot bring myself to squander good chicken stock or its fixings, I'd sooner add it to my step-daughter's beloved mac'n cheese, where I've actually been successful sneaking in the likes of thyme and clove to her otherwise extremely narrow pallette, paradise to the soul as I'm sure you can understand.

But it was just last night I realized that though I have used the likes of sauve-blanc and vermentino on various cuts of bovine with great effect, I have never actually used anything but charddonay with chicken. That meay be good sense, but now I have to wonder......

Rick


----------



## cabernet nguyen

Steak au poivre and mashed potatoes for me!





  








487957_4420072863482_1862127452_n.jpg




__
cabernet nguyen


__
Feb 20, 2013


----------



## french fries

Cabernet - that steak looks very good. Can I ask you how you make your au poivre sauce? Thank you!

Tonight we had tartiflette!

*Before: *





  








IMG_1602.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 20, 2013








*After: *





  








IMG_1603.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 20, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Oh My! FF, if you would mind, could you PM me your recipe tartiflette?

That looks OUTSTANDING my friend!!

CHEESE!! A nice brie, right?


----------



## developingtaste

Black Bean Soup w/ Cilantro Cream

Corn Bread

Fresh made fruit salad.

I like mixing in fresh food whenever I can.  I did a twist on my Black Bean soup, which I like to experiment with.  This time I did this:

12 slices thick bacon, chopped

whole clove garlic (olive oil)

shavings of ginger

Cup of onions, chopped

1/2 red chilli pepper, chopped

2 Bay leaves.

@ 43 ozs drained and rinsed Black Beans (canned)

Cup of re-hydrated (1/2 hot water 1/2 Olive oil for 15-20 min) Dried Tomatoes cut in half

2 cloves of garlic, chopped

other 1/2 of red chilli pepper, chopped

1 teaspoon ground cumin

@ 30 ozs of chicken stock

1/2-3/4 cup cilantro, chopped.

I cooked the bacon, whole clove, and shaved ginger in a large pot over medium heat for @ 15 minutes, and removed excess fatty slices.  I added the onions, 1/2 the chilli pepper, and 2 bay leaves and cooked it all until the onions where translucent.  I added the drained/rinsed black beans and cumin and turned off the stove for a few minutes to let beans soak up the bacon juice mixture, stirring occasionally.   I then added the tomatoes, chopped clove, 1/2 red chilli pepper, and mixed.   Then I added the chicken stock, making sure all was covered and perhaps a 1/3 more.  I turned the stove back on, setting at medium high/high and brought all to a boil, then put it on simmer for 5 minutes.  Finally, I used a potato masher (or mixer) to thicken, and then added the cilantro.

On the Cilantro Cream, I put in 2 tablespoons of chopped Cilantro and 3 teaspoons of Coriander into 3/4 cup of Sour Cream and stirred, then placed in the fridge.  This is dolloped onto the soup when served.

I used a recipe I got from a cookbook and added my own touches.  The spiciness was perfect for me, but if you have a more delicate nature, perhaps using all of the chilli pepper with the bacon would be best.  I've also thought about not using the pepper, but adding salsa on top of the cream, which would be less hot.


----------



## genemachine

Looks gorgeous, everybody! That steak au poivre.... I'd like that recipe, too 

I kept it simple today - just some rice and beans. If I had looked at this earlier, I would have tried the black bean soup, DevelopingTaste! Definitely on my list.

Apart from that, I pickled and canned some fennel with orange zests. Really getting into that pickling stuff these days. I forsee lots of mixed cold antipasti platters in the near future. Also layed in some salted lemons. When those are ready, I gonna go on crazy on North African stuff


----------



## french fries

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh My! FF, if you would mind, could you PM me your recipe tartiflette?
> 
> That looks OUTSTANDING my friend!!
> 
> CHEESE!! A nice brie, right?


Oh of course K-girl. And yes, I used Brie from Trader Joes, unfortunately not ripe enough (sometimes they do have some really over-ripe cheeses which would be perfect for this dish).

So recipe.... not much of a recipe but basically:

- Boil potatoes (about 4 lbs), peel, large dice.

- In a cold pan, place diced bacon and render over low heat until nicely roasted. _I added some fresh thyme just because I had some on hand and I love it - you don't have to. _

- Add 2 large onions in large dice and sweat with bacon.

- When the onions are soft & translucent deglaze with dry white wine and reduce to dry.

- Add some heavy whipping cream and reduce a bit.

- Place diced potatoes in buttered gratin dish,

- Pour cream/bacon/onions on top,

- Place sliced cheese, crusts removed (ideally Reblochon but any very creamy cheese will do, the stronger and the older the better).

- 400F oven until you get the desired color.

Enjoy!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## cabernet nguyen

French Fries said:


> Cabernet - that steak looks very good. Can I ask you how you make your au poivre sauce? Thank you!
> 
> Tonight we had tartiflette!
> 
> *Before: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1602.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> french fries
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 20, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1603.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> french fries
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 20, 2013


Using the same pan I cooked the steak in, I put it back onto the heat (make sure there's a good bit of fond/seared meat bits still stuck to the pan) and with a bit of the beef jus. I splashed in some brandy (enough to not disappear and evaporate in 15 seconds) and flambe it. When the flame goes out and the alcohol is cooked off I drop in some whole peppercorns (in my case I used these cool szechuan peppercorns) put in about a quarter cup of already simmering chicken stock and poured in about 3 tablespoons of heavy cream. Stir it a bit with a whisk to get everything mixed together and bring the heat up to reduce it down to a saucey (or your preferred) consistency. Season with salt at the end if you need it.


----------



## ekcutshall

It is very cold here & we're waiting on an ice storm, I did veggie chilli, aka black bean & lentil soup w/ tomatoes, onions, peppers, garlic & corn. Full of flavor, protein & fiber, low on fat & calories. I topped it w/ shredded pepper jack & non fat plain greek yogart. Enjoyed it w/ a glass of Barbara from the winery where I work. Didn't get a chance to snap a pic though


----------



## teamfat

I've got a small batch of chile verde going on.  It is a favorite of my wife, and I probably should not have told her earlier that I was making it.  She has some things to take care of before she gets home for dinner, the anticipation of one of her favorites on an empty stomach must be rough.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

teamfat said:


> I've got a small batch of chile verde going on. It is a favorite of my wife, and I probably should not have told her earlier that I was making it. She has some things to take care of before she gets home for dinner, the anticipation of one of her favorites on an empty stomach must be rough.
> 
> mjb.


Love chile verde. I got my recipe from BDL..: http://www.cookfoodgood.com/?p=78 - is that kinda similar to what you're doing? Also, what do you serve it with (I usually serve mine with some sort of "improvised" Mexican rice). Anyway enjoy!!


----------



## teamfat

This was more like the crock pot version in the recipes section of wasatchfoodies.com.  When I actually plan to make a more "authentic" batch it takes more time and more fresh ingredients, no jars or cans to be found.  Tonight I just had it in a bowl topped with a little quesadilla cheese, sour cream and fresh cilanto, warm tortillas and cold beer on the side.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

teamfat said:


> Tonight I just had it in a bowl topped with a little quesadilla cheese, sour cream and fresh cilanto, warm tortillas and cold beer on the side.


Well that certainly sounds tasty. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## teamfat

So Karen finally gets home, I plate up her dinner. retreat back to my office.  Some time later I hear a knock on my door, open it.  She is standing there with a BIG smile on her face, rubbing her tummy.  I think she liked it.


----------



## genemachine

Prawns and Swordfish in a Sancerre/shallot/garlic/butter sauce today.





  








IMG_0661.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 22, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

You guys are KILLIN' me, I'm on a very restrictive diet right now and VERY FRUSTRATED!!!  I WANT, no I NEED to cook!


----------



## pollopicu

Made a salmon en croute with fingerling potatoes. My kitchen was super hot so my dough was melting and sticking together, so it could've come out better, but just for feeding my hubby, I'm not going to sweat it.


----------



## pollopicu

So odd to post in this thread since I rarely have time to cook good meals at home...

Made some cream cheese rangoons (first time). Came out pretty good.










Also cooked pork chops with an apple cider cream sauce.


----------



## rick alan

The fingerlings just  look beautifully done!

Rick


----------



## mike9

I had some left over chicken and some left over knish filling - added a little of this and a little of that and voila - pot pie.





  








potpie1_zpsf337cdd0.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 26, 2013


----------



## french fries

Top sirloin with Sumac & Ras El Hanout skewers:





  








skewers.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 26, 2013


----------



## mike9

What is it like grill season where you are FF?  I'm jealous - can't wait for winter to end here - hence the comfort cuisine.


----------



## rick alan

Sumac, heard of it, don't know why I never thought to gather some, certainly will this season.

Rick


----------



## french fries

Mike9 said:


> What is it like grill season where you are FF? I'm jealous - can't wait for winter to end here - hence the comfort cuisine.


Well yes kind of!! It's weird, Feb and March are the worst weather months here in SoCal usually but right now it's hot and sunny. I wake up in the morning with a strong urge to make a long slow cooked braise, and by the time it's afternoon all I want to do is grill. Went to the supermarket to buy a lamb shoulder to make a tajine, ended up getting that top sirloin and grilled some skewers. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Think I might grill again tonight!


Rick Alan said:


> Sumac, heard of it, don't know why I never thought to gather some, certainly will this season.
> 
> Rick


I discovered Sumac during my trips to Turkey, and up until now I only used it the way I've seen it used in Turkey: sprinkled on salads. But this time I thought I'd experiment with using it to flavor the beef, and it was great! I highly recommend you get a bag of sumac, if for no other reason than to sprinkle on salads in the summer. Delicious.

Ras El Hanout is more complicated to source and/or use because no two people agree on its recipe and no two Ras El Hanout taste the same.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

It's always grillin' season here in sunny ARIZONA!

Tonight was boneless-skinless chicken thighs with my own dry rub on the BBQ, sautéed black kale and zucchini with garlic (separately, not together) along with a grape tomato and sweet onion salad. We're doing 'no crab' right now and it was ONO!! (oops, sorry delicious) Sorry, no pix, we were just too dang hungry!


----------



## betowess

I made another batch of spicy Beef Stroganoff starting with the regular sauteed onions and mushrooms, but added a bit of honey to the recipe's mustard, threw in some some all spice, a good dose of Cayenne pepper and black pepper, garlic, and 1.25 cups or so of Cabernet - along with the milk and flour, beef and noodles, beef consume, Worcestershire, h2O etc. Simmering for twenty minutes, it ends up as a spicy stroganoff honey mustard stew. Really good comfort food for a rainy yuck day here in the pacific northwest. Served with toasted semolina sesami bread to dip into the strog sauce.


----------



## mike9

Tortellini finished in a quick fire roasted tomato sauce with parmo regiano and shredded prosciutto. For a quickie meal it was very satisfying.





  








tortelini1_zpsc0daee23.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 2, 2013


----------



## teamfat

Did a pizza tonight, only the second one made with the pizza stone I received as a gift.





  








pie.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 2, 2013








As you can easily see, roundness is not a top priority for my pizza. I need to get in some more practice with the stone. I looked at the pie, thought it needed about 3 more minutes. That was about 2 minutes too long. It was a bit overdone, you can see the scorched cheese there in the upper right. Still fairly tasty, it was topped with some chicken parmesan sausage from Sprouts. We ate our fill.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

You can get square and rectangular stones at a ceramic supply store. They're called kiln shelves and would better accommodate your "free form" style. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## michaelga

Or go with a baking steel - i'm totally converted to them now... specially because I can leave it in the bottom of the oven and it helps with temp fluctuations also.


----------



## kimmit

Well, here in France, I am only just thinking about dinner.  So it was interesting reading all your posts.  We are trying - a bit unsuccessfully - to be healthy, so dinner tonight will probably be a fresh spinach salad with peppers, cucumber, toasted pumpkin seeds, cherry tomatoes  and feta cheese.  The unhealthy, essential part, will be a bottle of wine from the south of France! 

Bon appetit all!


----------



## dennisoneil19

We had some smoked fish and barbecue. It was great! We had family bonding too.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Teriyaki chicken thighs, baby bok choy in ponzu 

and my quick cucumber kim chee…

we're still on the nothing from the 'white food group' 

ARG!!! I'm about to turn GREEN!

I NEED my two scoops of steamed white rice!!






  








WHAT 009.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 4, 2013


----------



## kimmit

ooh, would love to know how you made the cucumber kim chee...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

kimmit said:


> ooh, would love to know how you made the cucumber kim chee...


ALOHA (hello) Kim from WAY across the globe! 

France, WOW! That's someplace I have wanted to visit, 

go to the markets and COOK! Just a dream though I fear.

My quick kim chee couldn't be any easier...

I dice a hot house cucumber (just wash-don't peel or seed) into large-ish chunks

salt well

stir

set aside for 15 minutes

rinse & drain well in a colander

sprinkle a fair amount of Noh brand kim chee mix

(I pour the packet into a spice jar and sprinkle liberally, depends on your heat preference)






  








koreankimchee.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 4, 2013








stir, cover and refrigerate for at least 1 hour 

(I have no affiliation to Noh of Hawaii, I'm just from there and use many of their products)


----------



## kimmit

and Bonjour to you kaneohegirlinaz! and Hawaii is top of my list to visit! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Well now, re the kim chee...here's the problem...we don't have anything like the packet. I might be able to find it in stores in Paris, but I live in rural Burgundy, and nothing like that here. I will remember to look out for it when next I'm in Paris.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Kim, I'm sure that should you hit the hyperlink to Noh that you could mail order some of the products. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## chicagoterry

You've inspired me, Kaneohegirl. I bought thin-skinned Persian cucumbers today and looked at a couple of Korean cookbooks and websites for cucumber kimchi recipes. It's on the menu for later this week.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Isn't it funny? DH and I were driving to Scottsdale today to watch baseball when I saw Kim's commit and I responded. _He_ wanted everyone to know that the kim chee that I make is crisp, not the mush you buy premade in the jar. It's really just a quick marinade if you will in the Korean pepper. Quite hot if you add too much, but a great compliment to the sweet/salty of the Teriyaki. I threw in the baby bok choy to add more calories and substains to the meal (I miss my rice!).

Terry, if you can find the Korean ground pepper (I can't remember the name of it), that would work.


----------



## french fries

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> _He_ wanted everyone to know that the kim chee that I make is crisp, not the mush you buy premade in the jar.


In my experience that's when you know someone is really, really proud of you and your food: they don't necessarily mention it to you, but they can't stop talking about it to _other_ people. Well done K-girl, you should be proud of yourself!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo (thanks) FF!

You hit that nail, square on the head; DH is very opinionated about my food. He also will start up a conversation about some dish that I make, and he's not a super talkative guy.


----------



## chicagoterry

K-Girl--

I live in immigrant-market central but the only ethnic markets that are inconveniently located for me are the Korean markets. The Chicago Transit Authority, in its infinite wisdom, discontinued the bus line that ran to the one nearest me, which is couple of miles away, and there's just no good way to get to any of the others, either. There is one "pan-Asian" market in my neighborhood, but they haven't seemed to have much in the way of Korean foods/condiments when I've looked in the past. After this snowstorm is over I will walk up there and check.  I may end up using either ground red chili from the Indian market, or Aleppo pepper, which is pretty mild, or I will just throw in a spoonful of chili-garlic sauce as a substitute for the Korean chili. It won't be perfect, but it will be close enough.

I used to get delicious cucumber kimchi from a now-defunct Korean market that employed a bunch of Korean-grandma-types in a small kitchen in the back. Those ladies turned out all kinds of kimchi, pancakes, nori rolls, fishcakes, etc, that they served salad-bar style, very inexpensively. It's been gone for at least 7 years and I still mourn it.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Terry, *YA KILLIN' me!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif*

We have nothing remotely similar to that here in the middle of the desert! I only wish!

That's WHY I have to figure this stuff out on my own and make my own

Asian type delis if you will are the bomb-diggity!

We have another offer to go back to Hawaii for a month,

but I'm thinking that we won't...

_*WHAT?! *_

We have too many other irons in the fire right now...


----------



## bouncingyeti

My roommate made a really nice chicken and rice dish tonight, so that's what I had for dinner. I guess that technically it was a pilaf, because he took the ingredients (rice, chicken, carrots, and celery) and cooked them in a broth for an hour. By the time it was ready the broth had been absorbed by the rice. Overall a very tasty meal. Definitely glad that all of my roommates like to cook.


----------



## kimmit

I have just surfed the web and found a really easy, lovely sounding recipe by David Chang for cucumber kimchee! Will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## eastshores

I was feeling up for a burger earlier today and just sitting at my desk letting my mind wander it dawned on me that I LOVE pretzel rolls for burgers but can never find any. I tried my hand at making some this afternoon and am pretty ecstatic with how they turned out. I had a big cheeseburger on one for dinner!





  








pretzelrolls.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Mar 7, 2013












  








burger.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Mar 7, 2013


----------



## Iceman

_Classic American fare ..._





  








th?id=H.4782575858485039&pid=15.1




__
Iceman


__
Mar 7, 2013











  








th?id=H.4697939246712806&pid=15.1




__
Iceman


__
Mar 7, 2013











  








th?id=H.4601444209722472&pid=15.1




__
Iceman


__
Mar 7, 2013








_and ..._





  








th?id=H.4789409167180812&pid=15.1




__
Iceman


__
Mar 7, 2013











  








th?id=H.4781708253397832&pid=15.1




__
Iceman


__
Mar 7, 2013











  








th?id=H.4983030541976613&pid=15.1




__
Iceman


__
Mar 7, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

That tomato soup looks so delish.


----------



## french fries

Pizza night!

My 4 year old taking the tomato-cheese pizza he made himself out of the oven:





  








IMG_1619.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 7, 2013








... and my smoked salmon with dill cream pizza:





  








pizza.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 7, 2013


----------



## robbie rensel

Avocado mousse with a micro arugula salad with heirloom tomatoes and champagne vinaigrette, steam roasted broccolini florets, crispy skin snapper, topped with a pickled red onion, mandaran orange, butter poached leeks, and chive baton relish.





  








photo-2.JPG




__
robbie rensel


__
Mar 8, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia

Grilled ahi tuna with corn salsa. Low carb /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif





  








734382_10151280214012273_1810540998_n.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 8, 2013


----------



## mike9

Spinach linguini with sea scallops in white clam sauce.





  








linguini3_zps25c3ada4.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 8, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mike9, that looks way too good, only wish I could eat that (allergic).

Very busy day today, it's getting harder and harder to juggle everything on my plate right now. 






  








WAHOO!! March 2013 014.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 9, 2013








Baked wild caught sockeye Salmon with my own special spice rub (that's really for beef but it was very tasty on the fish), sautéed kale with minced garlic and Alexia brand Chipotle Sweet Potato Fries in the oven with the fish. Very yummy and quick, as the hot box was already crankin' through the day, just toss'er in, done, LET'S EAT! (I'm still trying to figure out how I'm putting three full meals on the table for two adults and 'work' and … ? I'm TOO OLD for this !)


----------



## mike9

Well - we had 10" of crisco fall last night so I raided the freezer for some eye of round and made stew. Some mirepoix, garlic, thyme bundle, some dried chilies, cabernet, and some beef stock and a roux made from the left over seasoned flour for the tighten up and we arrived at this: It was delicious with some fresh, hot ciabatta bread.





  








stew2_zpsfd496fbd.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 9, 2013


----------



## rick alan

Robbie Rensel said:


> Avocado mousse with a micro arugula salad with heirloom tomatoes and champagne vinaigrette, steam roasted broccolini florets, crispy skin snapper, topped with a pickled red onion, mandaran orange, butter poached leeks, and chive baton relish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo-2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> robbie rensel
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 8, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butter poached leeks, thinks of 2lbs melted butter in a sauce pan. Ahh pickled onion, you can put it on anything.
> 
> Robbie, please tell us how you made the chive relish.
> 
> Rick


----------



## genemachine

@ Eastshores: As a Bavarian, I strongly approve of those pretzel rolls - they look picture perfect!

Fine work by everyone else, too.

Yesterday, I poached some catfish filet in white wine which had been simmering with a mirepoix for an hour before, served it on top of juliennes of root vegetables with beurre blanc. Unfortunately, no pictures.

Today, I sauteed a breast of guinea fowl, served with vegetable strips, pommes macaire and a shallot sauce:





  








IMG_0680.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Mar 9, 2013


----------



## Iceman

th?id=H.4687794535139440&pid=15.1




__
Iceman


__
Mar 9, 2013








I had _corn fritters_, not baked beans.


----------



## french fries

Made a few mistakes tonight. First I decided to bake an upside down apple cake, then I started making dinner: blanched sweet peas (in their pod) with pasta, parmesan, and roasted tri-tip. Sounds fairly easy. Problem is, there was a cake baking in the oven! So I couldn't get the oven to the desired temp for the tri-tip.

No problem, I fired up the outdoor grill. Except... well grilling a tri-tip outside while making pasta in the kitchen isn't exactly the easiest task. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

So the tri-tip was a bit too charred on one side. Carry-over cooking also did more damage than I thought it would (tri-tip was perfect when I took it off the grill, which means it was overcooked by the time we ate it).

Upside down apple cake came out great but most of the apples got stuck to the bottom of the pan (not sure how to avoid that) so it looks... kinda... well messy. Tastes great though! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Learned something tonight: _do not grill outside at the same time you're cooking something inside the kitchen. _


----------



## kimmit

French Fries said:


> Made a few mistakes tonight. First I decided to bake an upside down apple cake, then I started making dinner: blanched sweet peas (in their pod) with pasta, parmesan, and roasted tri-tip. Sounds fairly easy. Problem is, there was a cake baking in the oven! So I couldn't get the oven to the desired temp for the tri-tip.
> 
> No problem, I fired up the outdoor grill. Except... well grilling a tri-tip outside while making pasta in the kitchen isn't exactly the easiest task. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif
> 
> So the tri-tip was a bit too charred on one side. Carry-over cooking also did more damage than I thought it would (tri-tip was perfect when I took it off the grill, which means it was overcooked by the time we ate it).
> 
> Upside down apple cake came out great but most of the apples got stuck to the bottom of the pan (not sure how to avoid that) so it looks... kinda... well messy. Tastes great though! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> Learned something tonight: _do not grill outside at the same time you're cooking something inside the kitchen. _


French Fries, what is tri-tip?


----------



## petemccracken

kimmit said:


> French Fries, what is tri-tip?


Not French Fries, but see: http://bbq.about.com/cs/beef/a/aa071401a.htm


----------



## genemachine

Entrecôte of Charolais beef, braised white beans with herbs and sun-dried tomatoes, sauce bourguignonne:





  








IMG_0682.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Mar 10, 2013


----------



## french fries

kimmit said:


> French Fries, what is tri-tip?


Also here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tri-tip - it's an excellent cut!!


----------



## french fries

GeneMachine said:


> Entrecôte of Charolais beef, braised white beans with herbs and sun-dried tomatoes, sauce bourguignonne:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0682.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 10, 2013


Hey, so either that entrecote was cut very small, or those beans are HUGE!!?? (I originally thought I was looking at small potatoes) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Either way it looks delicious.


----------



## french fries

Super easy tonight: Filipino Adobo chicken, broccolini, and rice.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Oh my gravy all over my scoops rice, that's OMG! in my world, FF, Chicken Adobo?  YUM!!!


----------



## mike9

Roast pork tenderloin, mushroom/leek risotto and a nice salad. I made a paste of garlic, thyme & a little white truffle oil then mixed that with infused evoo, salt and cracked pepper. I slathered the pork with that mixture then roasted. It was very moist, tender and flavorful.





  








310121_zps1a3781a7.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 11, 2013


----------



## french fries

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh my gravy all over my scoops rice, that's OMG! in my world, FF, Chicken Adobo? YUM!!!


YEEHAA K-Girl!! Except... I overcooked the chicken /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif and oversalted the broccolini /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif How could I mess up such an easy dish!!? Aaaah still tasted okay.


----------



## french fries

Mike9 said:


> I made a paste of garlic, thyme & a little white truffle oil then mixed that with infused evoo, salt and cracked pepper. I slathered the pork with that mixture then roasted.


Sounds very good. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## teamfat

chic_pies.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 11, 2013








One of Karen's favorites, chicken pot pies. I kind of messed up the crust, but they ended up looking pretty good. Except for that one spot. The gravy was really good, nice, rich and flavorful.

mjb.


----------



## glwestcott

Porterhouse on the grill she gets the filet and I get the strip. We fight over the bone. Bakers and asparagus and a nice salad of mixed greens. Oh, and a fair red to go with.


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> Roast pork tenderloin, mushroom/leek risotto and a nice salad. I made a paste of garlic, thyme & a little white truffle oil then mixed that with infused evoo, salt and cracked pepper. I slathered the pork with that mixture then roasted. It was very moist, tender and flavorful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 310121_zps1a3781a7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 11, 2013


Excellent. You inspired my Tuesday night dinner /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif Tonight I'm going to Batali and Bastianich's Eataly. http://www.eataly.com/


----------



## gungasim

i had smoked pickerel




  








200x200px-ZC-e7b17201_PICKEREL.jpeg




__
gungasim


__
Mar 11, 2013


----------



## mike9

Excellent


gungaSim said:


> i had smoked pickerel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200x200px-ZC-e7b17201_PICKEREL.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> gungasim
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 11, 2013


----------



## genemachine

French Fries said:


> Hey, so either that entrecote was cut very small, or those beans are HUGE!!?? (I originally thought I was looking at small potatoes) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Either way it looks delicious.


Hehe... A bit of both. The beans are about 2.5 cm long.


----------



## gungasim

Mike9 said:


> Spinach linguini with sea scallops in white clam sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linguini3_zps25c3ada4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 8, 2013


very nice..do you top with cheese?


----------



## teamfat

That smoked fish reminded me of being a kid in southwest Michigan.  My dad would sometimes go to Chicago for business, and he'd usually stop by at some place along the way and get this really tasty smoked chub, I think it was.  I think my mom and my siblings had no interest in it, but I thought it was great.

Getting warmer here in SLC, maybe time to smoke some fish myself.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Monday night throw down - left over stew + whole wheat pizza dough = hand pies. Not the prettiest in town - I rolled the dough out pretty thin, but oh are they good. Salad is frisee, radicchio, belgian endive, with a dijon vinaigrette.





  








handpie1_zps229afa51.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 12, 2013








to gungaSim - yes I shave parmigiano reggiano on top.


----------



## just delicious

Chicken and herbed dumplings (65 degs here today! Brrrrrrr!). But my husband and son came home with taco shop take-out. :-/


----------



## thesoupnazi

Burger and sweet potatoes.


----------



## thesoupnazi

Man, this platform is really buggy. Lots off double posts. I can teach these young whippersnappers about writing code.....PHP, .NET, etc. send the admins to me.


----------



## teamfat

It was a warm, sunny spring day here in Salt Lake, a great day for grilling. The local Sprouts had a 6 bone rack of spares in the case. Here it is getting the rub applied:





  








spares.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 13, 2013








Didn't take a picture of the finished product. Very tasty, even though grilled for only about 2 hours instead of doing the real barbeque thing. A portent of things to come.

mjb.


----------



## toothlessbeaver

after looking at what all ya'll made, mine sounds bland. Since I had smoked a brisket today, very thin slices of brisket, a combo of satuee onions and portabello mushrooms, a slice of provalone cheese and grilled it like a grilled cheese. topped it off with a slice of Baked Georgia Cheese Cake ,(my invention)


----------



## koukouvagia

Soup





  








Fish soup.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 15, 2013


----------



## thesoupnazi

Nice stew!


----------



## foodlover42

Had some roasted bell pepper bisque leftover, and a baguette from a local baker, so i sous vided a steak and had soup, steak, and baguette!  Nice and simple, but it sure was tasty.


----------



## koukouvagia

TheSoupNazi said:


> Nice stew!


It's a soup.


----------



## french fries

Marinating baby back ribs with lemongrass, cilantro, shallots, garlic, palm sugar and fish sauce... will later grill and serve with crushed roasted peanuts, garlic-carrot-chili-Nước chấm and Jasmine rice. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








IMG_1636.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 15, 2013


----------



## genemachine

Koukouvagia said:


> Soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish soup.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 15, 2013


Wicked good.

To continue the theme, I offer stewed mussels and prawns





  








IMG_0686.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Mar 15, 2013


----------



## teamfat

If I offered a bowl of soup to my wife with fish heads in it, she would NOT approve.  What a shame.

It might be time to offer some sort of dish with head on shrimp, she how she handles that.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

teamfat said:


> If I offered a bowl of soup to my wife with fish heads in it, she would NOT approve. What a shame.
> 
> It might be time to offer some sort of dish with head on shrimp, she how she handles that.
> 
> mjb.


You might profit from that - In my case, she hands me the shrimp heads so I can suck the juice out of them


----------



## koukouvagia

teamfat said:


> If I offered a bowl of soup to my wife with fish heads in it, she would NOT approve. What a shame.
> 
> It might be time to offer some sort of dish with head on shrimp, she how she handles that.
> 
> mjb.


I'm much the same. The picture I posted is stock in the making. The broth was used to make soup. The fish heads and little red mullets were dissected by hubby who loves eating that stuff.


----------



## thesoupnazi

Koukouvagia said:


> It's a soup.


Where I'm from, it's called a stew.


----------



## genemachine

Honey glazed five-spice duck with balsamico-braised red cabbage and cranberry sauce:





  








IMG_0688.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Mar 16, 2013


----------



## french fries

Gene, my kingdom for that DUCK!!! Looks perfectly cooked. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## ordo

I'm not cooking too much these days, but love to look at your plates. Great dishes.

About that fish soup, wife loves to eat fish heads. She will let bones alone and the favorite part are the eyes.


----------



## genemachine

French Fries said:


> Gene, my kingdom for that DUCK!!! Looks perfectly cooked. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


Thanks! Consider it my tribute to my western neighbours - my butcher has ducks from Loué, which are simply to die for. Yes, I know, source locally and all, but those, I can't resist. Anyway, as soon as I get instated in my rightful place as Eternal God-Emperor of the Civilized Worlds and the Realms Beyond, my first edict will be that those who overcook duck shall be punished harshly and mocked mercilessly. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## statscook

In honor of my last day in town before I head back to school, my mom asked me to cook. (funny how that works)  We had fajitas. seasoned some beef with Mexican Oregano, Cayenne Pepper, Salt, Pepper, Lime and a few other things put it on the grill to a nice medium rare for my pops and me. Had some chicken already seasoned the way my mother likes it, for my mom and sister, then finally threw some olive oil, salt, and crack pepper on some assorted veggies and tossed those on the grill for my vegetarian sister. Keeping with the theme I made some guacamole to snack on while we waited. Happened to have a few serano peppers laying around so chopped those up and threw them in there gave it a phenomenal kick. 

Tomorrow in honor of St. Paddy's day, after my 3 hour drive home I'm whipping up some Taters and Sausage, and for desert I'm doing my own take on Apple Duff. Of Course all served with a Guiness or glass of Whiskey. 

Happy St. Patrick's day to all of ye

May Good Luck be with ye where ever ye go

And my your blessings outnumber the Shamrocks that grow


----------



## french fries

*Pommes boulangères:*

• Potatoes are quickly colored in lard and placed in a few layers at the bottom of the dish.

• Bacon is rendered, onions sweated in the rendered fat with the bacon, some scallions added at the last minute,

• The onions go on top of the potatoes.

• More potato layers (here you see me build the first one after I've added the onions).

• Covered with homemade chicken stock and baked.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








IMG_1639.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 18, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia

French Fries that looks amazing. My heart belongs to the humble potato /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Yesterday was the first day of Lent known as "Kathari Deftera" (Clean Monday) and marks a 7week period of fasting before Easter. Orthodox Lent is a bit different than other types of fasting periods observed in other cultures/religions. Lent indicates to abstain from eating any animal that has red blood, and any products of animals with red blood. Certain seafood is allowed, as are snails. Traditionally on Kathari Deftera in Greece we go out to fly kites. A typical meal for this holiday is taramosalata (fish roe spread), gigantes (giant beans cooked in tomato), grilled octopus, horta (boiled dark greens), various vegetable dishes, and the meal is always accompanied by lagana which is a type of flat bread made especially on this holiday.

It was snowing here, no kites and couldn't even go out to get lagana which they sell at our local bakery. We had a simple lentil soup instead.


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> French Fries that looks amazing. My heart belongs to the humble potato /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


Aaww thanks Kouk'. I love potatoes...especially in this season.


----------



## genemachine

Dorade with sweet potatoes, borretane onions and cherry tomatoes for tonight:





  








IMG_0698.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Mar 22, 2013


----------



## ordo

Fantastic fish. I'm cooking eggplants filled with egg and parmigiano cheese mix. Very easy recipe i got from my grandmother. I posted the recipe in Recipes.

Looks sloppy, but makes spectacular sandwiches with baguettes.





  








i75111.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 23, 2013


----------



## jake t bud

Ok. I'll play.





  








halibut.jpg




__
jake t bud


__
Mar 23, 2013








Steamed Halibut w/fresh thyme s&p/ Shaved Fennel/ Crispy Crimini Mushrooms/ Branzino Consume/ chili oil/ lemon sqirt- whaddya think?

The next time I'll skip the floating parsley flags.


----------



## ordo

@Jake. Lovely fish (and avatar). I loved it so much that i decided to skip the parsley for you. Hope you're not offended.





  








900x900px-LL-e0c78a1b_halibut.jpeg




__
ordo


__
Mar 23, 2013


----------



## jake t bud

@ordo Hilarious! Nice Photoshop work!

I still see a shadow though - the 'ghost of parsley's past." /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## genemachine

ordo said:


> Fantastic fish. I'm cooking eggplants filled with egg and parmigiano cheese mix. Very easy recipe i got from my grandmother. I posted the recipe in Recipes.
> 
> Looks sloppy, but makes spectacular sandwiches with baguettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i75111.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 23, 2013


Thanks! I shall definitely try those eggplants - my girlfriend is crazy for the things, could serve eggplant every day 

@Jake - nicely plated!


----------



## slayertplsko

Nothing fancy, just some traditional Polish fare.

*Savoy cabbage rolls with meat stuffing*

_Gołąbki z kapusty włoskiej z mięsem_

You need a large head of savoy cabbage, about 4 lbs. Cut out the tough core with a knife and discard it. You will now need to parboil it in salted water so that the leaves can be separated (it takes maybe a minute), put it in there the core-side down. Keep all the large leaves and reserve the rest for a soup or something else.

The stuffing. The meat can be pork, beef or a mixture of the two and you'll need about a pound of meat that you coarsely grind or finely chop with a really sharp knife. You'll need two kaiser rolls (or similar white bake goods), that you dice and soak in 3/4 cup milk until soggy. Finely chop a large onion or two and sauté it in butter. Mix the meat, the onions, the soggy kaiser rolls, a raw egg, salt, pepper and, if you want, hunter's seasoning (a spice blend of marjoram, black pepper, juniper, caraway, allspice and bay leaf).

Now you fill the cabbage leaves by placing some filling (about two heaping tablespoons) in the center, tucking the sides in and rolling it to form a cigar. Line a deep baking sheet with some surplus cabbage leaves, place the cabbage rolls neatly in one or two layers on the leaves and then cover with some more leaves or shredded cabbage. Cover with aluminium foil and place in a 180°C/350°F oven for two hours, but baking the last 30 or more minutes uncovered. Serve with sour cream and mashed potatoes. Lots of fiber, fills you up for a long, long time.


----------



## genemachine

Today, I decided that technically it is spring, never mind the weather, so I fired up the grill: BBqed chicken and potatoes:





  








IMG_0704.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Mar 23, 2013


----------



## nikolasrb

baked potato and cheddar soup garnished with crispy bacon,main was parmesan crusted chicken breast with wing bone.sauce perigueux


----------



## teamfat

I have not had stuffed cabbage rolls for a LONG time!  My Prussian grandmother made them often, I'll have to try them myself.

mjb.


----------



## pollopicu

Tarragon chicken breast with polenta and pan roasted onions.


----------



## nikolasrb

sarmica.jpg




__
petemccracken


__
Mar 24, 2013


----------



## slayertplsko

I must get one of these clay bakers! I bet the cabbage rolls will be so much better.


----------



## nikolasrb

this one is yes clay pot.in Serbia we prepare cabbage as a sour cabbage leaves("sauerkraut" , "sarma od kiselog kupusa")


----------



## slayertplsko

NikolaSRB said:


> this one is yes clay pot.in Serbia we prepare cabbage as a sour cabbage leaves("sauerkraut" , "sarma od kiselog kupusa")


So do we! The only Slovak way that I know of is to take fermented whole cabbage leaves (with some more fermented shredded cabbage = sauerkraut) and fill these with a mixture of ground/chopped pork and rice or barley, perhaps some paprika, s&p and then fried bacon and sauerkraut scattered among the cabbage rolls as they're being cooked, served usually with rye bread and sour cream. We call these holúbky, that is little pigeons (so do Ukrainians, Rusyns, Poles). There is also another way in parts bordering Hungary (ordinary, non-fermented white cabbage and then tomatoes, paprika, green peppers and chilies, and pork & rice stuffing), but that looks like Hungarian influence. What's the Serbian way?


----------



## mike9

I made a Duck Galantine - I made a stuffing of crimini mushrooms, walnuts, mire poix and spinach. I spread the stuffing then added a layer of sliced sausage I made form wild goose, veal chorizo and a brunoise of leak, sweet red pepper and carrot.





  








duck3_zpsaa9a8458.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 25, 2013


----------



## scubadoo97

Nice duck Mike. Nice slicer too


----------



## mike9

Thanks - it's a Carter sujihiki w/kiritsuke tip.  I rehandled it in ebony & flame maple.


----------



## guamcook

Wine from spain salami baguette brie goat cheese and candlelight


----------



## romanas

Some yellow curry.





  








0_82dbb_3fb73a44_XL.jpeg.jpg




__
romanas


__
Mar 25, 2013












  








0_82dbc_a8e77e1e_XL.jpeg.jpg




__
romanas


__
Mar 25, 2013


----------



## wesipes

Wow, some awesome replys and ideas,

I am playing with tweaking older recipes...and alternatives...Sooo. made ratatouille, caponata, suffed eggplant with some of each and made rollads topped wih sauce to compare...not sure who won but the gratine stuffed eggplant is excellent

Wesipes


----------



## french fries

Mike9 said:


> I made a Duck Galantine - I made a stuffing of crimini mushrooms, walnuts, mire poix and spinach. I spread the stuffing then added a layer of sliced sausage I made form wild goose, veal chorizo and a brunoise of leak, sweet red pepper and carrot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duck3_zpsaa9a8458.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 25, 2013


WOW! Sounds - and looks - very tasty. Did you use a whole duck?


----------



## mike9

French Fries said:


> WOW! Sounds - and looks - very tasty. Did you use a whole duck?


Yes - you bone out the whole bird - legs, wings and all. I follow Pepin's method however duck has a lot more connective tissue so more knife work. I use a small paring knife for everything, but beaking the end of the leg bones. Check out his video on youtube.


----------



## genemachine

IMG_0708.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Mar 25, 2013








Roast venison, tagliatelle, red cabbage and sauce poivrade.


----------



## mike9

That's really beautiful Gene - what part of the animal is that cut?  It was almost 40 yesterday and no wind so my son grilled some marinated venison rump strips while I was making the duck galantine.


----------



## genemachine

The cut was from the haunch, Mike. Also marinated for two days with balsamico, shiraz, bay leaves, piment, cinnamon, and a sprinkle of mustard seeds. Gotta return the compliment on the galantine - great stuff!


----------



## french fries

Cassoulet with goose confit (from a can)...

_before_





  








Cassoulet.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 25, 2013








_a few minutes later..._





  








CassBones.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 25, 2013


----------



## teamfat

Love the before and after!

mjb.


----------



## teamfat

Today was Karen's birthday. Lobster risotto, streamed asparagus with bernaise and a lettuce, avocado and sweet pepper salad, basic balsamic vinagrette.





  








lobster.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 26, 2013


__
cooking-lobster








It doesn't look like much in this picture, but that risotto was VERY, VERY tasty. Probably the best I've ever made. I think what really made it work was the finish. One normally finishes with butter and parm. Instead of butter I used a healthy dose of the bernaise - went REALLY well with the lobster.

Too bad I had to share it with my wife /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

mjb.


----------



## thesoupnazi

Creme de la songfu....a true Thai family dish. My partner and cats devour it.


----------



## tomago

I had Hungarian ghoulash for dinner.


----------



## teamfat

TheSoupNazi said:


> Creme de la songfu....a true Thai family dish. My partner and cats devour it.


I have no idea - what is it?

mjb.


----------



## thesoupnazi

Sit


teamfat said:


> I have no idea - what is it?
> 
> mjb.


Without giving away the farm, it is a modified family recipe utilizing the wonders that a higher power provided my family as they lived off the land and sea. Fish stock, octopus, wild grasses, entrails of any available white fish and a few other secret ingredients for flavor. I have modified it a bit and made this delicious recipe more like a bisque.


----------



## koukouvagia

teamfat said:


> Too bad I had to share it with my wife /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif
> 
> mjb.


Hahaha!! I often feel like that about sharing.


----------



## ordo

Oven roasted pork ribs with fryied garlic. I could powder the garlic, make some gravy or infused oil, etc. but i like the crunchy texture.

Wife's making the counterweighting fresch salad. Thank you God for gifting me an undeserved garlic lover woman.





  








mmfn0x.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 26, 2013


----------



## nikolasrb

Dear Slayertplsko,

Serbian Sarma is prepared of sour cabbage leaves,that have thick leaf part taken out.Meat mixture of diced onions,minced pork,salt ,pepper,paprika,shredded carrots,rice,smoked bacon is sauteed in a pan to the point where rice is roughly 50% cooked.Then we roll it.On the bottom of clay pot we put about 10 leaves of sour cabbage,then goes a layer of sarma rolls,then dried and smoked meat(bacon,ribs,pork cheeks),then layer of sarma rolls and so on.we simmer it in water,and put a smaller lid and some weight on top of it to prevent rolls from unfolding.cook at low heat approx 6 hours.

serve with baked potato and some sour cream but serbian homemade dairy product "kajmak"


----------



## countrykook

A big favorite - I have to go away for a few days so this should keep the hubby happy while I'm gone - one of his favorites - Roast Beef (Outside Round) on a bed of onion, celery & carrots - with roast potato, green beans, wild mushroom & red wine gravy with Yorkshire Pudding. Into the oven at 475 for 20 minutes and then back to 325 till done. The meat is rubbed with a mix of 3/4 Kitchen Bouquet with 1/4 Worchestershire sauce sprinkled with Montreal steak spice.





  








DSC00115.JPG




__
countrykook


__
Mar 26, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia

Everyone's pictures are so good!


----------



## jake t bud

NikolaSRB said:


> Dear Slayertplsko,
> 
> Serbian Sarma is prepared of sour cabbage leaves,that have thick leaf part taken out.Meat mixture of diced onions,minced pork,salt ,pepper,paprika,shredded carrots,rice,smoked bacon is sauteed in a pan to the point where rice is roughly 50% cooked.Then we roll it.On the bottom of clay pot we put about 10 leaves of sour cabbage,then goes a layer of sarma rolls,then dried and smoked meat(bacon,ribs,pork cheeks),then layer of sarma rolls and so on.we simmer it in water,and put a smaller lid and some weight on top of it to prevent rolls from unfolding.cook at low heat approx 6 hours.
> 
> serve with baked potato and some sour cream but serbian homemade dairy product "kajmak"


Reminds me of Ukrainian Holopchi. Same basic recipe but not layered, and the cabbage is par boiled. No smoked meats over rolls, though, and a water/ thin tomato based cooking liquid. best image I could find :





  








two-cabbage-rolls5.jpg




__
jake t bud


__
Mar 27, 2013


----------



## jake t bud

Last night's fare, grill pan burger :





  








burger22703small.jpg




__
jake t bud


__
Mar 27, 2013








Rosemary/ thyme/ slow roasted garlic aioli, smoked Gouda, caramelized onions, thinly sliced tomato, toasted flatbread. Truffle salt fries.


----------



## teamfat

That's a nice looking burger.  The ones we had tonight were much more pedestrian, your basic charcoal grilled cheeseburger.  Topped mine with tomato, mayo, lettuce and some spicy pickles, wife went with Q sauce and tomato.

Simple, but so good!

mjb.


----------



## thesoupnazi

My love of my life was from the Ukraine. His name was Evgeny. Square jaw line, ripped, mmmm.


----------



## genemachine

Ok, that is some burger alright! Nice work.

Just had some herb-crusted cod with sourdough croutons and a bacon-saffron-cream sauce myself:





  








IMG_0713.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Mar 29, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco

Gene, I really enjoy all the dishes you have been making. Looking forward to more creations.

@Jake: very nice

In fact all of you do a fine job !

Petals.


----------



## cabernet nguyen

903917_4698792431297_1522785249_o.jpg




__
cabernet nguyen


__
Mar 30, 2013








Sole and mascarpone.


----------



## pollopicu

I threw together a quick cod en papillote.
































































The au jus was insanely delicious. Wish I could make a broth that tastes just like it. Might have to try that sometime.


----------



## french fries

Pollopicu said:


> I threw together a quick cod en papillote.


It looks very elegant, refined, clean, simple. Beautiful.


----------



## pollopicu

Thank you very much.


----------



## mike9

I did a full on Greek meal yesterday to share with some friends. Here is the appetizer bar - nice crusty bread, sweet butter, olives, anchovies, roast beets with skordalia and a nice zin. Dinner was roast leg of lamb, string beans and spanakopita. (I forgot to get a pic of the mains) We finished with home made yogurt and sweet honey sauce.

Appetizers:





  








Geaster1.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 31, 2013


----------



## nikolasrb

Happy easter!

today i will prepare lamb wellington ,barolo sauce!


----------



## shelia

Young Turkey breast,mashed potatoes collard greens gravy


----------



## genemachine

Nice work from everyone again.

Since my girlfriend complained about a meat overdose during the holdays, I went with a potato gratin on field salad with pumpkin seed oil (and of course some lardons from the home-made bacon to avoid the curse of vegetarianism  )





  








IMG_0727.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 1, 2013


----------



## ordo

*Heresy pasta.*

This is already boiled penne while frying in peanut oil with a spoon of dou pan jiang. So, its spicy and will not taste Italian at all.





  








x3bh2v.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 3, 2013








I mean frying until you get a nice crust.





  








2qd4a40.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 3, 2013







Parmigiano on top. Done. Heresy pasta!





  








f3g9dz.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 3, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia

I've never thought of actually frying pasta before Ordo, That's a good idea, got any recipe ideas that taste italian?

Meatloaf. My first ever, never made/eaten meatloaf before.





  








Meatloaf apr 2013.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 4, 2013


----------



## ordo

That's a spectacular first time meatloaf KK.

About the fried pasta, i adapted the idea from a classic Chinese dish: _guo tie_, (_gyoza_ in Japan).

I used the same method with some Italian pasta ripiena like tortellini, agnolotti, etc. and it works fine. You can use any ragu and sauce: bolognese, tomato sauce, or, what i prefer , a simple mantecatura (buttered). I also tried frying penne rigate −as in the picture− and tagiatelli. Another very simple fried pasta can be done with angel hair. First fry the nets in olive oil until light brown. Boil in stock. Serve with parmigiano and eventually butter. You don't need to deep fry for this pastas, but rather shallow frying.


----------



## koukouvagia

ordo said:


> That's a spectacular first time meatloaf KK.
> 
> About the fried pasta, i adapted the idea from a classic Chinese dish: _guo tie_, (_gyoza_ in Japan).
> 
> I used the same method with some Italian pasta ripiena like tortellini, agnolotti, etc. and it works fine. You can use any ragu and sauce: bolognese, tomato sauce, or, what i prefer , a simple mantecatura (buttered). I also tried frying penne rigate −as in the picture− and tagiatelli. Another very simple fried pasta can be done with angel hair. First fry the nets in olive oil until light brown. Boil in stock. Serve with parmigiano and eventually butter. You don't need to deep fry for this pastas, but rather shallow frying.


Do you mean that first you fry the pasta and then add the sauce?


----------



## ordo

With normal pasta you boil first (and you don't need to cook it al dente really) and shallow fry then. Then you can add the sauce as usual, make the mantecatura, etc.

Jus with angel hair is the opposite.


----------



## mike9

Koukouvagia - that meatloaf looks splendid.


----------



## slayertplsko

*Halušky s tvarohom, slaninkou a kôprom*

Small potato dumplings with cheese, bacon and dill

It sounds simple, and it is simple, but it's also delicious. So first grate a large potato (raw), then add coarsely ground flour (by weight, potato = 100%, flour = 80%), a pinch of salt and some water to get a thick batter. Meanwhile, fry some diced fatty bacon. When the water comes to a boil, add a teaspoon of salt, and put all the batter on a small chopping board and with a knife throw small dumplings (about the size of a pecan) into the water. When done, which takes a few minutes, take them all out and put them into a large bowl, where you have previously added all the bacon with its drippings, a knob of butter, a handful of chopped fresh dill and about 1/2 cup of fresh cheese called _tvaroh_, which is practically the same as German Quark or Austrian Topfen, and I think Polish twaróg and Russian tvorog are the same thing, too. Add salt to taste and mix everything.

The cheese _tvaroh_ is very simple to make provided you have access to raw cow's milk: just let the milk sour at room temperature (this takes up to three days) and then heat it gently in a pot to 40°C - 60°C (lower temperature means lower yield yet a cheese with creamier texture, higher temperature means higher yields yet a drier cheese). Strain through a cheesecloth and that's it. You can use the sour whey in baking. I wouldn't drink it though (hint: gas). Of course, you can use the German or Polish varieties.

These dumplings represent traditional Slovak peasant food and are served with different toppings. Another classic variant is _halušky so slivkovým lekvárom a slaninkou, _that is, with plum jam and bacon. I know this sounds weird, but trust me, it's great and a natural pairing. Plum jam was originally made outside at night, after the harvest, in large copper cauldrons over open fire, where all the plums would be thrown into it and stirred with a long paddle for many hours, long because the plums, when ''melted'', would be bursting like lava. This would result in a thick, almost black jam with a smoky flavour. No sugar was added at all. Today you can still sometimes get this artisan product in Slovakia.

Another classic variant is _halušky s kyslou kapustou_. This is made with sauerkraut that is braised with lard or bacon drippings, salt, pepper and crushed caraway. It is then mixed with the dumplings and bacon. It may also be made with shredded white cabbage that is blanched and then fried in lard (_halušky so sladkou kapustou_), though it's not very common.

From the 14th century onwards there had been migrating waves of Vlachs, speakers of Old Romanian language, from (the area of present-day) Romania and Ukraine, who then inhabited highlands of the Kingdom of Hungary, where they raised sheep (sheep adored all those mountain herbs in the high altitudes). By the 17th century they had already been completely assimilated by Slovaks (and Poles and Moravians), but a few words of Romanian origin remain in Slovak to this day. They are also responsible for the developing of several kinds of cheese that are now considered traditional Slovak. Originally they were all made made purely from sheep's milk, today most of the producers are partly or completely substituting cow's milk as it is much cheaper.

Three of them are made from a basic block (sheep's) cheese, which is then submerged in hot water to melt (just like mozzarella), and when shaped, submerged in brine to season it. All three kinds may be then smoked, but I think only the last one really benefits from it.

_Korbáčiky_ are a kind of string cheese where the strings are then made into little whips.

_Parenica _is made of strips woven into snail-like spirals.

_Oštiepok_ (_oscypek_ in Polish) is shaped like a seal or emblem and usually is smoked (and benefits from it). Unless it's the original sheep's milk version, it doesn't taste different from smoked scamorza.

Now _oštiepok_ features in another classic variant of these dumplings, _furmanské halušky_. _Furman_ is a dialectal word, originally form German _Fuhrmann_, that means cart driver (so these are a Slovak version of alla carretiera, although no garlic, olive oil or tomatoes are used). They're mixed with grated smoked oštiepok, sour cream, bacon, and sometimes sausage is added (Slovak sausages are usually made with garlic and paprika, so Spanish chorizo won't be too different).

The most famous kind of cheese is _bryndza_, which is made in a manner quite similar to traditional feta, but here the basic block cheese is ground and then covered with brine (or just salted) and let to age in wooden barrels for a few weeks. It should be unpasteurized (to preserve the dozens of species of beneficial bacteria and fungi) and made exclusively with sheep's cheese. When this cheese is mixed with the dumplings and fried bacon dice, it is called _bryndzové halušky_ and is often regarded as Slovak national dish.

Sorry guys it's so long, I just felt like writing about food./img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

Koukouvagia said:


> I've never thought of actually frying pasta before Ordo, That's a good idea, got any recipe ideas that taste italian?
> 
> Meatloaf. My first ever, never made/eaten meatloaf before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meatloaf apr 2013.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 4, 2013


For a first time meat loaf , I'd say you nailed it on the head ! Looks great.


----------



## genemachine

Koukouvagia said:


> I've never thought of actually frying pasta before Ordo, That's a good idea, got any recipe ideas that taste italian?
> 
> Meatloaf. My first ever, never made/eaten meatloaf before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meatloaf apr 2013.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 4, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks splendid - how about calling it a false armadillo? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

Thanks all, it's just a meatloaf though, nothing fancy. It DOES look like an armadillo!


ordo said:


> With normal pasta you boil first (and you don't need to cook it al dente really) and shallow fry then. Then you can add the sauce as usual, make the mantecatura, etc.
> 
> Jus with angel hair is the opposite.


 What is a mantecatura? And why is the opposite of angel hair?


----------



## jake t bud

Yesterday :





  








arugula-pesto20304small.jpg




__
jake t bud


__
Apr 4, 2013








Linguini Fini, Arugula Pesto, Lemon juice, Peperoncino.


----------



## ordo

Koukouvagia said:


> Thanks all, it's just a meatloaf though, nothing fancy. It DOES look like an armadillo!
> 
> What is a mantecatura? And why is the opposite of angel hair?


I have a touching story about an armadillo, whose life i saved.

The word _Mantecatura_ comes from the Spanish word _Mantequilla_ (also named _Manteca_ in other countries, like mine), which means _Butter_.

In Italian cooking, I don't know why (cause in Italian _Butter_ is _Burro_, _Beurre_ in French), it was adopted as the process of adding a final touch of chilled butter. Mainly applied to the last step of the risotto. You add some chilled dices of butter, stir the pan or the pot and end up the process to get a creamy and shinny texture. It's for sure, a classic French method of adding taste, texture and shininess to many sauces. FrenchFries will come in my help here. It's like making a nappé avec beurre.

I'm using the word somewhat loosely to mean the final saucing of any pasta with any sauce.

The angel hair issue is different. I have to apologize for my English. I mean you fry first, boil then. I saw my grandmother cooking it that way −a great, admirable woman indeed− and respect her memory. You can try boiling the angel hair pasta and frying then. I like that particular pasta dry without any butter and only parmigiano on top.


----------



## ordo

Jake is a said:


> Yesterday :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arugula-pesto20304small.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jake t bud
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 4, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linguini Fini, Arugula Pesto, Lemon juice, Peperoncino.


Nice. Lemon juice is intriguing. Will try it.


----------



## jake t bud

Broccoli Goat Cheese Souffle/ Steamed Salmon w/Thyme, Beurre monté/ Arugula salad, orange muscat vinaigrette. Wanted the greens to be frisée, But the market had none. Went with what I had in the fridge.





  








salmon0204_smalla.jpg




__
jake t bud


__
Apr 6, 2013


__
cooking-salmon








The souffle's rose great, then they fell /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif(while I photographed them). They were delicious though.


----------



## genemachine

Ohhh.. nice!

I had filet of veal with rutabaga on a chard/mustard/cream sauce:





  








IMG_0733.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 7, 2013


----------



## alex79

I had potatoes au gratin, soydelicious icecream for dessert and tea. Haha very very boring but ...oooh...I did put almond butter on my icecream to spice it up and it was amazing. I highly recommend it


----------



## helloitslucas

549540_10151491896949407_822036201_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Apr 8, 2013








Zucchini fritters with a pickled and fresh vegetable salad.


----------



## petalsandcoco

The fritters and salad look great ! Thanks for sharing the pic.

All food picks look so tasty everyone...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## genemachine

Beautiful colors - love that presentation, helloitslucas!


----------



## genemachine

Went Korean tonight - pork belly glazed with honey and bean paste, onion salad and lettuce leaves to wrap it in:





  








IMG_0736.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 9, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Now that our family has left, DH and I are on round two 

of our diet, I mean new way of looking at food...

Dinner was whole grain spaghetti with a reasonable amount of chicken cacciatore... sweet red peppers, mushrooms, sweet onions and homemade marinara ... but No bread, NO cheese... ARGHHH!


----------



## koukouvagia

GeneMachine said:


> Went Korean tonight - pork belly glazed with honey and bean paste, onion salad and lettuce leaves to wrap it in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0736.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 9, 2013


Nice and low carb!


----------



## koukouvagia

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Now that our family has left, DH and I are on round two
> 
> of our diet, I mean new way of looking at food...
> 
> Dinner was whole grain spaghetti with a reasonable amount of chicken cacciatore... sweet red peppers, mushrooms, sweet onions and homemade marinara ... but No bread, NO cheese... ARGHHH!


What do you need bread for if you've got all that spaghetti anyway?


----------



## helloitslucas

Thanks for the kind words, everyone!





  








60646_10151491895534407_295609740_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Apr 10, 2013








Grape salsa and goat cheese crostini to start.





  








543711_10151503285994407_807154950_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Apr 10, 2013








Spicy falafel cake on slaw with poached egg. Would have looked a lot nicer if I hadn't poured a bit more of the slaw dressing over everything because it was so dang tasty. Still delicious!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Lucas,

Those are some mighty fine looking dishes there. I have never paired a poached egg with falafel like that before but it looks so appetizing that I would like to try it. As for the sauce in pic, it looks fine to me.


----------



## genemachine

Aye. Another beautiful presentation, Lucas!


----------



## mike9

I was in the mood for Pizza - # 1 is white sauce (olive oil, butter and parm) with sliced tomato, shallot, crimini, white anchovy, olives, basil, red pepper and goat cheese on a garlic/rosemary crust.





  








pizza4_zps2b670080.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 10, 2013








Pie #2 has a tomato sauce I made from scratch, wild boar sausage, crimini, red pepper, basil, olives, and parmigiano reggiano also on garlic/rosemary crust.





  








pizza1_zps1eb5425a.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 10, 2013


----------



## highlander01

Arroz con pollo (rice with chicken)

With a little hot sauce ... delicioso!!


----------



## teamfat

I'm planning on doing a sweet and sour curry shrimp dish for tonight.  GeneMachine's pork belly pic reminded me of a treat I don't often buy, but got some at the Asian market this afternoon.  It is labeled as "Chinese style cured pork strips" and is basically Chinese bacon.  A nice snack.

mjb.


----------



## helloitslucas

Sour curry? Don't think I have ever heard or have had that before. Sounds like it would be Thai or similar. Care to elaborate, teamfat?





  








539671_10151504778244407_1913373743_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Apr 11, 2013








Bacony burger(fatty bacon mixed in with the beef) with spicy pickled slaw on my homemade sandwich rolls. I basted it in browned butter and thyme throughout the cooking. Some roasted garlic and red pepper mayo under there somewhere and a side of herbed truffle oil fries. I know my previous dish had fresh slaw on it, but I was experimenting with pickled slaw and it is oh so tangy and tasty.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Potato Gritan.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Apr 12, 2013








Today was my day off work and since a felt like relaxing i didnt want to elobarate on what i was going to eat for dinner.

So i made a pretty simple potato gritan with a creamy sauce and provologne cheese topped with parsley. I had a side of rice too but yeh nothing extrevagent for today XD.

Day off so felt lazy..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## teamfat

My birthday today. So many choices. so many ways to celebrate, hard to pick a favorite. But I did - fried chicken, mac and cheese.





  








mac_chic.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 12, 2013








Hardly an exotic dinner testing my skills to the max, but very tasty. And those eggs you see in the upper left? They will be part of the dessert I'll be making after my wife gets home from yoga and shopping.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

Ha ppy-biiiir..thday...tooo...youuuuu, ha ppy-biiir..thday...tooo..yoouuuuu, ha ppy-biiir..thday...tooo..youuuuu...teamfaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.... ha ppy-bir, thday, tooooo youuuuuuuuu!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## teamfat

Dessert. Flourless chocolate cake, using some very nice Belgian semisweet. Eggs, butter, sugar, dark rum, heavy cream, raspberry jam, fresh raspberries. And a little more rum ;-)





  








bday_cake.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 12, 2013








Lost points on presentation and plating. Did NOT lose points on taste.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

teamfat said:


> My birthday today. So many choices. so many ways to celebrate, hard to pick a favorite. But I did - fried chicken, mac and cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mac_chic.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 12, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly an exotic dinner testing my skills to the max, but very tasty. And those eggs you see in the upper left? They will be part of the dessert I'll be making after my wife gets home from yoga and shopping.
> 
> mjb.


Happy birthday! I almost always have fried chicken on my birthday, ever since I was 13! It's my birthday meal how about that! Looks darn good.


----------



## dcarch

Have not posted here in a long while. I am shocked at the quality of everyone's posts! Great tasting dishes beautifully plated.

A couple of my recent simple meals.

dcarch

Sous vided drumstricks





  








butterflydrumsticks2_zps92ec9866.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Apr 12, 2013












  








butterflydrumsticks_zps23fcc0da.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Apr 12, 2013








Sous vided duck leg





  








ducklegsousvide_zps26ad75bc.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Apr 12, 2013












  








ducklegsousvide2_zps95a72a62.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Apr 12, 2013


----------



## helloitslucas

Gorgeous plating and inspiring for what I will make for dinner tomorrow! I especially love the drumsticks.


----------



## dcarch

helloitslucas said:


> Gorgeous plating and inspiring for what I will make for dinner tomorrow! I especially love the drumsticks.


Thanks. Drumsticks are butterflied. This permits the meat to be cooked evenly. Also you can brown the skin crispy all at once.

dcarch


----------



## genemachine

And dcarch is back with some more presentations I would gladly hang on my wall as works of art... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I humbly present brook trout with snow peas, potatoes and beurre blanc with a wee bit of Gewürztraminer:





  








IMG_0741.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 12, 2013


----------



## chefbuba

Waiting for Chinese take out....


----------



## ordo

GeneMachine said:


> And dcarch is back with some more presentations I would gladly hang on my wall as works of art... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> I humbly present brook trout with snow peas, potatoes and beurre blanc with a wee bit of Gewürztraminer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0741.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 12, 2013


I could eat that trout every day. Well done.


----------



## brentberger

Thought it was time to add something of my own. I don't get to cook often and I know these photos and plating aren't the best so go ahead and take your shots at me but wanted to share either way. Roommate wanted this pasta from a restaurant I worked at in Los Angeles called the Pasta Papa: Linguine, scrambled eggs, italian seasonings, parmesan cheese, chicken italian sausage, bacon and cilantro. Had to do some improvising but it came out pretty close to the original (I'm allergic to eggs so no eggs were added here). Others differences: regular sausage, cumin, peppers, onions and romano cheese.

Everything on the stove:





  








2013-04-12 21.06.39.jpg




__
brentberger


__
Apr 13, 2013








Casarecce noodles:





  








2013-04-12 21.10.02.jpg




__
brentberger


__
Apr 13, 2013








Seasoned turkey sausage and bacon added:





  








2013-04-12 21.11.43.jpg




__
brentberger


__
Apr 13, 2013








Seasoned peppers and onions as well as parmesan and romano cheeses:





  








2013-04-12 21.12.38.jpg




__
brentberger


__
Apr 13, 2013








Everything mixed:





  








2013-04-12 21.15.36.jpg




__
brentberger


__
Apr 13, 2013








Bon appétit!





  








2013-04-12 21.25.13.jpg




__
brentberger


__
Apr 13, 2013








Looking forward to suggestions and comments!


----------



## pollopicu

dcarch said:


> Have not posted here in a long while. I am shocked at the quality of everyone's posts! Great tasting dishes beautifully plated.
> 
> A couple of my recent simple meals.
> 
> dcarch
> 
> Sous vided drumstricks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterflydrumsticks2_zps92ec9866.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 12, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterflydrumsticks_zps23fcc0da.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 12, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sous vided duck leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducklegsousvide_zps26ad75bc.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 12, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ducklegsousvide2_zps95a72a62.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 12, 2013





helloitslucas said:


> 549540_10151491896949407_822036201_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 8, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zucchini fritters with a pickled and fresh vegetable salad.


Whets my appetite.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

looks (and sounds) very _ONO_ (delicious) brentburger, LOVE pasta

tonight DH and I found take out food, that's right! in the middle of the desert I found smoked prime rib!

YUM-O-LICIOUS!!

served with the ever present bagged salad, a gorgeous baked potato

(dry please we still can't eat anything white, so I froze it)

and texas toast, which I had to give to toss out (no substitutions) (I _MAY_ have had a bite when no one was looking/img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif)

Nice change to our strict diet, I mean new way of looking at food...


----------



## genemachine

ordo said:


> I could eat that trout every day. Well done.


Thanks. I could eat that every day, too, but then I would have to hire an assistant to roll me from the kitchen to the dining room, given the amount of butter in that sauce /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## helloitslucas

559529_10151509729599407_809449349_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Apr 14, 2013








Last night I made miso stir fried eggplant, orange marinated tofu and peppers. I made the rice in the way traditional sushi rice is made with sugar and vinegar. It completely changed the overall dish by seasoning the rice with that. It looks like a simple dish, but the flavours were out of this world.





  








554937_10151509866509407_1330175138_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Apr 14, 2013








Tonight I felt like a light dinner, so I made a baked egg with asparagus and red pepper pesto.


----------



## genemachine

Nice!

Amidst the desaster unfolding in the gelatin challenge thread, I managed to fire up the BBQ - weather is gorgeous today:





  








IMG_0835.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 14, 2013








Low and slow - roast beef dry-rubbed with garlic and onion powder, then glaced with homemade BBQ sauce:





  








IMG_0838.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 14, 2013


----------



## wesipes

The nites entree will be lobster and mushrooms in an alfredo style sacuce with a little N.O. kick over fresh linguine

IF I finsh my taxes before.

The posted pictures are great and apologize that until my kitchen remod is complete, unable and will have to wait


----------



## chefbuba

Sauerbraten, braised red cabbage, smashed Yukon golds & roasted asparagus.


----------



## helloitslucas

That roast beef looks amazing @GeneMachine! YUM!





  








547526_10151511589479407_1236355903_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Apr 15, 2013








Tonight I had miso, ginger and honey glazed chicken quarters with spicy pepper potatoes.


----------



## foodlover42

photo.JPG




__
foodlover42


__
Apr 15, 2013








Snapped this before devouring this salt crusted vermillion snapper, cavity stuffed with shallots, lemon, and tarragon.


----------



## mike9

Made a nice Polska dinner last night. Red cabbage with apples and bacon, Pierogies and the best smoked Kielbasi I've had in years we scored at Henry's smoke house in Bennington Vt. last weekend. I love this kind of meal when it chilly and rainy.





  








polska1_zps226d84ef.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 15, 2013


----------



## nicko

FoodLover42 said:


> photo.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> foodlover42
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 15, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snapped this before devouring this salt crusted vermillion snapper, cavity stuffed with shallots, lemon, and tarragon.


Can you post the steps and a recipe for this with photos if possible?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

that looks and sounds wonderful mike9, I can't say that I've ever had any of that...  but I'd like to try it


----------



## foodlover42

Nicko,

I'd be happy to, I'll post a thread with a step-by-step later this week!  Its a phenomenally easy method, and I've only ever had phenomenal results.


----------



## teamfat

Mike9, that dinner looks great!  My lineage traces back to Prussia and Lithuania, areas where that kind of stuff was commonplace, and is still among my favorites.

As I mentioned in another thread I'm going to be experimenting with both cured and fresh sausage, keilbasa will be near the top of the list for sure.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Mine too - Prussian and Ukrainian on my dad's side, German and Quebecois on my mom's.


----------



## teamfat

Seafood quiche. I gotta work on my crusts.

How soon before every run of the mill home computer has an aroma digitizer as standard equipment?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

LOL!!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamfat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How soon before every run of the mill home computer has an aroma digitizer as standard equipment?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Chicken broccoli made with ponzu rather than plain soy sauce, a boatload of fresh ginger and garlic, very yummy, but no steamed white rice on the bottom of my plate to sop up that lovely gravy ::sniff:: still on the 'no white food' diet ::sob::


----------



## brentberger

teamfat said:


> How soon before every run of the mill home computer has an aroma digitizer as standard equipment?


Not soon enough!!


----------



## ordo

Sardines. Cast iron flat pan. S&P and olive oil. The house smells fish but if you want to taste and feel fish this is the way to go.





  








xmsnzk.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 17, 2013








In spite of my crepes, wife is asking for divorce.


----------



## teamfat

Those sardines look pretty tasty to me!

Did Chinese - ham fried rice, egg rolls with pork, cabbage, celery, garlic, carrot and such. First time I ever tried to make them:





  








eggroll.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 18, 2013








Filling was a bit bland, some cilantro or such might have brightened it up. But still ate too many, I am FULL!

mjb.


----------



## helloitslucas

Warmer weather is finally here and I am pretending it is summer and not early spring by eating lots of seafood.





  








534083_10151516189239407_339810998_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Apr 18, 2013








Crab, mango and avocado tower with radish sprouts that were tossed with a drop of truffle oil and citrus. Light, easy and one of those dishes where the quality of all the ingredients completely make the dish delicious.


----------



## mike9

I like to grill sardines and mackerel - two very delicious fish that respond perfectly to direct fire.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Hi, everyone.  I just started on this forum so I thought I would read a bit before I posted.

For dinner last night I had some chopped chicken thighs and sweet peas mixed in some noodles and cream sauce.  Unfortunately no pics but as soon as batteries charge there will be.


----------



## tankpirate

I made a Thai Chicken Curry. Did not know there was that much difference between Thai curry and Indian curry. Turned out great and on my third day of eating, just can't get the hang of cooking for a small group.


----------



## helloitslucas

I am a huge fan of Thai curry, tankpirate. I prefer it over Indian curry.

Sorry to constantly post photos here(really!) but this is what I made tonight.





  








563808_10151516715809407_148332068_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Apr 18, 2013








Chicken leg and thigh(not pictured) cooked sous vide and then browned with a torch on top of vanilla pickled granny smith apple with an edible flower salad.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

home made pasta and sauce.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Apr 18, 2013








So tonight was my first attempt at homeade pasta..

So tonight for dinner i had homeade pasta with a rustic tomato sauce which included garlic , salt , pepper ,parsley , basil , and plum tomatoes.

Didnt have a pasta machine so i had to roll the dough by hand and a wooden roller and cut it all with a knife XD

Excuse the poor presentation


----------



## teamfat

So my lovely wife is flying off to Phoenix for the weekend. Which means that the dipping sauce for these crispy fried prawns can have a heat level that *I* like - no wimpy palates need apply.





  








prawns.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 19, 2013


----------



## tankpirate

A feast for the eyes!


----------



## helloitslucas

It's the end of the week and I needed to use up some ingredients in the fridge so I made this for dinner.





  








417920_10151518230544407_1500968835_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Apr 19, 2013








Black tea and spicy dijon roasted chicken thigh with fondant potatoes. I am definitely not a "meat and potatoes" kind of person, but I wanted to use up these ingredients.


----------



## ordo

@helloitslucas: superb!


----------



## durangojo

Not what I made, but what I had.....Tomales Bay 'hog Island' oysters...woohoo! I was definitely in hog heaven. If you are in Northern California and love oysters, Tomales Bay is the place to be...and the scenery ain't bad either!!! The raw oysters were plump and succulent and best eaten 'naked' as the oyster juice tastes just like you came out of the ocean and had that wonderful salt water taste in your mouth. The smoked oysters were simply transporting.....nothing like the rubbery ones you get in the can, which I actually like...well now it's liked.........holy smokes!! they were served on crostini with goat cheese and some sort of remoulade.....also had Point Reyes blue cheese and dried chorizo with some wonderful fresh bread from the bovine bakery in point Reyes......Point Reyes cows are some very,very,very happy cows, but who wouldn't be living here.

joey


----------



## boar_d_laze

Love Tomales Bay oysters.

If you think Point Reyes cows are happy you should see the cows perched on the flat spots on the tiny shelves on the seaward side of Highway 1 around Fort Ross/Timber Cove, north of Bodega Bay.  Now those are some ecstatic cattle.  Bodega Bay's got some dayum good erskers too.

BDL


----------



## durangojo

Funny you should mention bodega bay...guess where I'm headed? Gonna go check out the happy cows and the happy oysters for myself!! Life is good 

joey


----------



## kingnothing

I made a homemade pappardelle with home grown slow braised leeks and prosciutto.

View media item 76509


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

durangojo said:


> Funny you should mention bodega bay...guess where I'm headed? Gonna go check out the happy cows and the happy oysters for myself!! Life is good /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> joey


WOW! Can I come too? I just love that neck of the woods! Umm… maybe because it's NOT the middle of the desert? But yeah, beautiful there, I'm sure that Mister k~girl would love those oysters, me, no can do my sista'

Hope you guys are having a BLAST!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

kingnothing, sir, you're killin' me!  That looks like a dish of love...


----------



## pollopicu

Curry butter chicken from kitchen of India, with brown rice.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Roast game hens, baby back ribs, mezze, arak.

BDL


----------



## helloitslucas

11584_10151519999239407_1263415233_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Apr 20, 2013








I made these as a starter for my girlfriend and I's dinner tonight. Been trying out new sauces and techniques lately. I was very happy with the cilantro puree and the spicy Jambalaya seasoned mayo.


----------



## pollopicu

That looks delicious Lucas.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Pork Loin roast (I only roast it to an internal temp of 145⁰), JUICY!

Sautéed zucchini with baby carrots, sweet onions and a ton of garlic

Salad of baby romaine lettuces, hot house cucumbers, baby bella tomatoes, 

red radishes and a house made white balsamic and garlic dressing

Very yummy


----------



## wesipes

To KaiqueKuisine

Your method and presentation need no apologies..that is what i grew up with..Nona had a pasta machine but required that we learn by hand first. Yours looks delicious !/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

KingNothing said:


> I made a homemade pappardelle with home grown slow braised leeks and prosciutto.
> 
> View media item 76509


Love! Looks just like a Jamie Oliver dish I like to make with slow braised leeks, proscuitto and topped with crispy breadcrumbs.


----------



## koukouvagia

I made baked rice with ground beef, tomatoes, onions, green peppers, zucchini, parmesan, fresh parsley and mint.  I couldn't remember which type of rice to use and unfortunately chose long grain white which turned to mush.  Still tasty though


----------



## wesipes

Today is another experiment..crepes biology expanded,,,with buttermilk, beer, guiness, milk, creme, APF , W Wheat, Buckwheat,  and beyond

Fillings abound...but finding those elusive wrappers ?

Dinner will be my favorite leftovers


----------



## nicko

Lobster Souffle (as made famous by the Plaza Athenee hotel in Paris).

http://www.plaza-athenee-paris.com/





  








DSCN4246.JPG




__
nicko


__
Apr 21, 2013


__
1











  








DSCN4241.JPG




__
nicko


__
Apr 21, 2013


__
1







The sauce

The side (simple white rice)





  








DSCN4242.JPG




__
nicko


__
Apr 21, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Nice souffle. That hotel is gorgeous.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Oh My Gawd Nicko!

Is that a typical Sunday Supper at your hacienda? 

And if it is, can I come over?

I love lobster!


----------



## nicko

Thanks Pollopicu it was probably the best one I have ever made. The sauce was outstanding with it. Very decadent and luxurious.


----------



## colleens

I can attest that Nicko's souffle, lobster and sauce was outstanding!   It was like dining at a 5 star restaurant.


----------



## koukouvagia

Nicko!


----------



## pollopicu

Yes, I can see the sauce is quite velvety and rich. I should attempt to make souffle again someday. I haven't made it since cooking school.


----------



## ordo

Lobster is rarity for me. Never could afford one. So, looking at that nice souffle made me happy.


----------



## nicko

I am with you Pollopicu. The past few years I have been revisiting the classics so that I don't lose what I once learned. Spent a number of weeks on Puff Pastry, making stocks, preparing soups, roast chicken, breads, making my own yogurt, apple sauce etc and now souffles. My next goals are to work on breads, pasta, raviolis and pates.

Once you have the souffle base down it is the easiest thing in the world to make them. And you can make them out of just about anything. The base is a bechamel and then you simply add some egg yolks, your flavor items (cheese, lobster) then fold in the egg whites. You have to serve it immediately though because as soon as i brought it out it looked fantastic for a bit but then started to deflate.Of course even with a little of the air left the souffle still tasted wonderful.


----------



## petalsandcoco

You all have made some stunning dishes. My hat off to you Nicko for a great looking dish, a first class dish.

Yesterday I ate here:





  








502.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 22, 2013








We all talked and ate with Chef Marco





  








496.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 22, 2013








Taught me a thing or two:





  








512.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 22, 2013








It was a feast:





  








509.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 22, 2013








a touch of hot sauce/worchestire/vodka ....well.....it was great.





  








504.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 22, 2013








And rested here to listen to the sound of the surf....we all had a great time and then headed off to another place that served some great stuff.

At work 6:00 this morning, what a day !


----------



## pollopicu

509.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 22, 2013








Yes!


----------



## koukouvagia

Where are you petals?


----------



## nicko

Where ever you are we should all be with you! Looks awesome.


----------



## french fries

Petals, WOW.





  








vacation_noflash.jpg




__
french fries


__
Apr 22, 2013


----------



## teamfat

I'm not jealous.  Nope, not me, not at all.

mjb.


----------



## bughut

2 whole trout. de-boned n deep fried briefly . served smothered with Thai red veg curry sauce and sticky rice and spicy aubergine. Trying to replicate our favourite Thai restaurant dish. Worked a treat.


----------



## nicko

Bughut it is great to see you how the heck have you been?


----------



## petalsandcoco

R&R is over , back to the grind. 

Bughut , that sounds great ! So good to hear what your cooking . I would imagine that sauce is a winner for many of your great dishes.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Still eating the 'nothing white' diet, I mean our new way of looking at food. Tonight, Turkey Breast Marsala with whole wheat pasta and a small side salad. Delicious, I was surprised actually.






  








April 2013 004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 23, 2013










Sorry, Petals, I AM jealous. 

BEACH!!! AND she's working, where do I sign up?


----------



## teamfat

Wow, K-Girl - that looks almost exactly like our dinner tonight.  Replace the turkey with some chicken basil sausage bits and throw some grated mizithra on top.

mjb.


----------



## helloitslucas

922856_10151525088869407_299278621_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Apr 23, 2013








Salmon tartare with soft boiled quail egg. It was my first time working with quail eggs but I was happy to have them turn out as well as they did. This was a very refreshing dish.


----------



## koukouvagia

teamfat said:


> Wow, K-Girl - that looks almost exactly like our dinner tonight. Replace the turkey with some chicken basil sausage bits and throw some grated mizithra on top.
> 
> mjb.


Where did you find mizithra, thumbs up!


----------



## nicko

helloitslucas said:


> 922856_10151525088869407_299278621_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 23, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon tartare with soft boiled quail egg. It was my first time working with quail eggs but I was happy to have them turn out as well as they did. This was a very refreshing dish.


Very nice! Looks excellent.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Food 008.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 24, 2013












  








Food 013.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 24, 2013












  








Food 014.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 24, 2013








I have been racking my brain, trying to keep our diet, I mean new way of looking at food, flavorful and interesting.

At the meat counter in the green grocer yesterday, they had Carne Asada, YUMMY!

But alas, we can not have our prefered flour tortilla, yet.

So, I thought, why not as a fajita lettuce wrap?

So I grilled some sweet red bell perppers, onion and the meat, assembled with some fresh salsa, held my breath...

DH looks me in the eye and says, "where'd you get this?"


----------



## colleens

Petals those oysters look incredible. Looks like you had a great time!!


----------



## teamfat

Koukouvagia said:


> Where did you find mizithra, thumbs up!


One store where I frequently shop has it in the specialty cheese section on occasion.

mjb.


----------



## foodlover42

photo-1.JPG




__
foodlover42


__
Apr 24, 2013








Not plated nearly as nicely as some on here, I was in too much of a hurry to eat. Fresh spaghetti, skirt steak pressure cooked with tomatoes, bell peppers, roasted garlic, and crushed red pepper. Garnished with parmesan and basil chiffonade.


----------



## genemachine

Nice work again, everyone!

Weather was great, so the grill came out. Roast shoulder of pork, lightly smoked with rosemary, with a honey-mustard glaze and a light salad on the side:





  








IMG_0856.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 24, 2013












  








IMG_0860.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 24, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco

GM: That meat looks so tender that you don't need a knife to cut it. Great looking food as always.

Colleen: I did have a nice time. I must tell you about another day....

Every morning I would wake up at 5:00 and head down to the beach with a cup of coffee and sit there and watch that glorious sun up come and thank God for all the goodness around me.





  








800.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 24, 2013








Later on this same day I was in the mood for pizza so I made my way down to this little restaurant





  








101.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 24, 2013








And Chef Hector would would talk to me about his years of pizza making and alot of interesting stories





  








094.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 24, 2013








And there he is, forever smiling and with the end result a great tasting pizza , hot out of the oven





  








305.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 24, 2013








Food touches us in so many ways and can bring people together you never thought possible. I met so many chefs on this trip and folks who love the art of it and just the great old taste of it.

Humanity.....it brings us all together.


----------



## durangojo

yes humanity...and food....and music.....
is that Punta Cana petals? water looks delicious
welcome back.....

joey


----------



## ordo

Enjoyable trip petals. I'm envious. Nice picks!

Great food everybody btw.


----------



## genemachine

Beautiful indeed, Petals - that's what good food is all about. Chef Hector just looks like my kind of guy!

Regarding the pork, while the first pic does somewhat look like a crocodile that perished in a brushfire, it was indeed meltingly tender. Have to thank my most excellent butcher and the farmer that supplies him for that. It's a German heirloom race of pig that gets pastured while the climate allows, making for a reeeeeeallllyyyy beautiful meat. Preparing this, I really fell in love with my new grill - a 57cm Weber kettle. Indirect heat, low and slow at 140°C allowing the temperature to fall to 120° towards the end - worked nicely indeed.


----------



## tankpirate

Off today so I'm making a bacon wrapped meatloaf with poblano peppers and a chipotle ketchup glaze, and chocolate rice pudding for dessert.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Tank, I have never had chocolate rice pudding, sounds good.

@ Joey, Ordo , KK, and GM: We stayed in Puerto Plata and we made our  way North visiting different areas and made our way back . They are the salt of the earth, met alot of folks and saw many sites. Yes GM, he would fit in fine with all of us here.


----------



## tankpirate

Had some leftover basmati rice in the cupboard. Its like "Chopped" up in my kitchen.


----------



## pollopicu

I made salmon 3 ways, broccoli rabe, and sauteed shiitake. We couldn't decide what kind to have so I made 3 and we sampled a little of each.


----------



## colleens

Petals, that sounds wonderful seeing the landscape and enjoying the peace of nature.  What a very cool pizza oven!  Sounds like a fantastic vacation!!


----------



## praties

Tonight was a "sort of" Quiche Lorraine--it had the Gruyere and the bacon, but I also put in caramelized onions.  I started doing that a while ago and the husbandly unit thinks it's a good addition.


----------



## koukouvagia

Mushroom risotto with this fabulous maitaki as well as fresh crimini and king oyster mushrooms, and dried porcini and chanterelles.





  








IMG-20130425-00539.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 26, 2013












  








IMG-20130425-00542.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 26, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco

KK: That is a winning dish ! Can't believe the size of that mushroom, really nice.


----------



## ordo

That's a killer risotto.


----------



## foodlover42

Partially for Nicko, partially because this is what I had for dinner last night: Salt crusted snapper part II.

One whole snapper, cleaned

One lemon, sliced thin, slices quartered

One shallot, sliced thin

about a teaspoon of tarragon leaves

2 cups salt

2 egg whites (if your eggs are small, you may need an additional egg white)

Preheat oven to 350

Start by stuffing the fish's cavity with the lemon, shallot, and tarragon. Whisk the egg whites just until they start to foam, and fold in the salt. Cover the fish in the salt crust.

Bake until done, about 30-40 minutes. The salt crust should brown up nicely.

To serve, cut and peel away the salt crust, brush off any excess salt, pull the skin off (for me, it usually comes off in one whole piece) and then gently lift the meat out of the fish. Watch out for pinbones when serving.

Last night, served it with cous cous and fresh basil, and an arugula salad with a lemon/dijon vinagrette.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











photo-2.JPG




__
foodlover42


__
Apr 26, 2013












  








photo-3.JPG




__
foodlover42


__
Apr 26, 2013












  








photo-4.JPG




__
foodlover42


__
Apr 26, 2013












  








photo-5.JPG




__
foodlover42


__
Apr 26, 2013












  








photo-6.JPG




__
foodlover42


__
Apr 26, 2013












  








photo-7.JPG




__
foodlover42


__
Apr 26, 2013


----------



## teamfat

Praties said:


> the husbandly unit


That was a good chuckle.

mjb.


----------



## rick alan

Tarragon Mustard Chicken

I have not had time to catch up with the latest here but I'm sure there were some wonderful dishes.  With the inspiration from a quote, "Nothing says Springtime in France like a mustard and tarragon sauce," from boar_de_laise that font on knowledge and wisdom, I prepared a roast chicken with said sauce.  It was a beautifully deep "Humpback Whale" brown till I poured the drippings over it (I'm still really green when it comes to presentation) so, sorry, no pictures.

For those who might struggle with this, you can for starters prep as follows:

Brown the S&P'd fowl at 475F for 20-25min

Remove and coat with the sauce which consists of:

Mustard (wet) and Tarragon of course, Worcestershire (enough to thin a bit), parsley and a dash of smoked paprika, not much if anything else.

Return to 300F oven till internal temperature is reached.

Wonderful!

Rick


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Not really dinner more of like a late lunch at the restaurant , but i did make BBQ chicken so heres the photo , it was delicious and traditional....





  








bbq chicken.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Apr 28, 2013


----------



## helloitslucas

575370_10151536196274407_390632146_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Apr 29, 2013








I made this for dessert for last nights dinner. Caramel ice cream with chocolate ganache and chocolate mousse. It started to melt from plating to taking a picture, but you get the idea.  It was my first time at making homemade ice cream, so I was happy with the results!


----------



## petalsandcoco

A well composed & textured dish, nice job there Lucas.


----------



## teamfat

Tried this recipe tonight, something new for me:

http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/easy_duck_confit/

Here they are fresh out of the oven, cooling their heels, so to speak:





  








duck.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 30, 2013








Don't look quite as nice at the ones in the recipe, but they sure were tasty!

mjb.


----------



## pollopicu

I love duck confit,and yours looks delicious. My mouth is seriously watering.


----------



## petalsandcoco

I'm with you Pollopicu, looks great teamfat.

scallops...dusted in flour and cooked in butter, squeeze of lemon.





  








035.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 30, 2013












  








039.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 30, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Petals, I'm pretty sure that I've said this before, 

but it bears repeating.

Whomever that you cook/work for is SOOOOO very fortunate. 

Welcome back friend! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## french fries

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Whomever that you cook/work for is SOOOOO very fortunate.


+1. Petals, you have talent, and it shows. Congratulations.

Haven't been making anything worth posting lately.


----------



## genemachine

Oh, Dat Scallops... 

I had some freely extemporated, vaguely Thai-style rice noodle stew with chicken, prawns and oyster mushrooms and the first few leaves of home-grown salad:





  








IMG_0862.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 30, 2013


----------



## genemachine

Venison stew, hot, sweet and sour with szechuan peppers and red radish:





  








IMG_0868.JPG




__
genemachine


__
May 1, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco

Glad you liked them everyone.

GM: very nice dishes. I can't believe you already have lettuce leaves ? Your stew looks amazing.

This is just some slices of filet on naan bread , onion/tomato mix, and a curry sauce .





  








036.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 1, 2013


----------



## genemachine

Ohh, like that presentation, petals!

The lettuce was grown indoors - south facing window. Not very large yet, but already quite tasty. Planted it outside today. This is not Canada


----------



## petalsandcoco

LOL. I tell you what , you can have this weather....no problem. Mind you today it is warm and sunny. I am going to post a pic of where I walk  on the property here at work & post it on the May thread.


----------



## pollopicu

Seared skirt steak wit chimichurri sauce. Rotini pasta with broccoli.


----------



## pollopicu

Tonight was one of those lets-get-rid-of-some-leftovers-in-the-fridge-before-they-go-bad night.

On it's last breath baby spinach salad with strawberries, and candied walnuts. Leftover rotini pasta with broccoli, and chicken breast I marinated with the leftover chimichurri sauce from last night's skirt appetizer.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Pollopicu said:


> Tonight was one of those lets-get-rid-of-some-leftovers-in-the-fridge-before-they-go-bad night.
> 
> On it last breath baby spinach salad with strawberries, and candied walnuts. Leftover rotini pasta with broccoli, and chicken breast I marinated with the leftover chimichurri sauce from last night's skirt appetizer.


Wow that salad looks really tasty <_< i would probably eat it for breakfast with some eggs XD

But leftover nights are always creative


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks. I try to hustle on leftover nights. lol


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nice looking plate Pollopicu, I have always been a fan of strawberries in a salad.


----------



## helloitslucas

931301_10151542009949407_2021792678_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
May 2, 2013








I made a chicken and almond salad as part of a light dinner at home last night.


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks petals.

Helloit'slucas, your dish is so artistic. I love the monochromatic theme, and would love to try it right now.


----------



## genemachine

Roast eggplant and tomatoes, yellow lentils and feta cheese:





  








IMG_0871.JPG




__
genemachine


__
May 2, 2013


----------



## rkeville

Hi,

My name is Rose.  I'm new to Chef Talk.  I'm a home chef and have done some small catering and private dinner parties.  I'm a vegetarian but I cook meat for others.  Tofu can be great.  If you like spice, try Kung Pao Tofu.


----------



## teamfat

Welcome, Rose.  This is a great place to hang out if you like food.

mjb.


----------



## ed buchanan

Sausage peppers ,onions, a salad and bread


----------



## ordo

Beef burger, bacon, fried egg. I was needing some bad, mean colestherol.





  








F55YrNm.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 3, 2013








And roasted garlic for my next broccoli sauce.





  








3lPCtJW.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 3, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Minus the egg yolk, that's my kind of burger.


----------



## ordo

You may be right. It's not adding something extraordinary.

BTW: the burger was: ground meat with beef fat, ground bacon, salt, pepper, cayenne pepper, barbecue Chinese sauce, and three cloves of minced roasted garlic. Al mixed into ONE burger. Killer. But the fried bacon… nothing can beat that flavor of fried bacon. Thanks, pigs! We raise you, kill you, we eat you and yet, we love you.


----------



## genemachine

I'd be fine with the egg... More cholesterolic goodness!! 

Just got a slab of bacon curing in the fridge. about 1,5 kg of swabian-hallian heirloom pork belly. Cure's gonna be finished Monday or Tuesday, depending on the firmness. Then it's 1-2 days of drying and then I gonna hot-smoke it over some herbs and beechwood. Pictures to come, if it works out


----------



## teamfat

Finished off the last of the Canadian bacon I did, thinking basic American bacon will be next.  And some Texas style smoked hot links.

mjb.

PS:  A friend of ours from Wales referred to American bacon as "that horrid fatty stuff"


----------



## genemachine

Once you start making your own, you really don't want to go back, right?

I wonder what the Welsh do with their bacon - the heirloom pigs I mentioned above put on a very high fat to meat ratio, too. The current batch is a bit on the lean side, but mostly they are very, very white. I wonder what your friend would say about the lardo I made from the back fat of said pigs... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

What do you think about opening up a dedicated charcuterie thread to collect our experience? There must be more people around interested in it and I love the idea of having a centralized depository for all our experiments.

Ah, yeah, gonna make some beef jerky this weekend - I need some more snacks for the office!


----------



## helloitslucas

942221_10151550542754407_2126627313_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
May 7, 2013


__
1







Made this from scratch, including the noodles, last night. Tokyo style shōyu ramen. The egg was soft boiled, but I poured the hot broth over it so it cooked it a bit. I have finally perfected my ramen stock after testing, mostly failing, numerous times.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Lucas: That's a bowl of comfort for me. Nice !


----------



## durangojo

agree Lucas, very nice......would you explain your broth and noodles? What condiments do you serve with this dish? i love your style...your food is always so simple, clean and elegant.

joey


----------



## ordo

Love Lucas food and picks. Beautiful.

Chicken, brined in water, Marsala wine, S&P, cayenne pepper, lemon juice and Chinese hot chili oil. I used the skin for the chicken burgers.





  








jM1jxlF.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 7, 2013








Nice color, but the taste was something indescribable.

You should never, never drink three (or more, can't remember) full glasses of Marsala while cooking.


----------



## helloitslucas

Thanks for the kind words! The ingredient that finally helped me get happy with it was the use of clarified chicken fat towards the end of the reducing of the broth. Other than that it was a basic tonkotsu ramen broth with the addition of adding in loads of radish trimmings, pork backfat and dehydrated shitake mushrooms and then boiling the heck out of it. I served it with just a dab of sriracha and my girlfriend had it plain. It was a definite treat! 



ordo said:


> Love Lucas food and picks. Beautiful.
> 
> Chicken, brined in water, Marsala wine, S&P, cayenne pepper, lemon juice and Chinese hot chili oil. I used the skin for the chicken burgers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jM1jxlF.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> May 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice color, but the taste was something indescribable.
> 
> You should never, never drink three (or more, can't remember) full glasses of Marsala while cooking.


My mouth is watering! Did you just chop the skin up and toss it in with the rest of the meat for the chicken burgers? For some reason I have never thought to do that for chicken burgers.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

OH MY GAWD!!

Lucas, you speak my language… SHOYU!! 

That bowl is my idea of the perfect image of home for me, all wrapped up neat and tidy… maybe just add some crispy _*SPAM*_ or char siu, some Kamaboko … wait STOP! I'm making myself homesick /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif


----------



## ordo

helloitslucas said:


> My mouth is watering! Did you just chop the skin up and toss it in with the rest of the meat for the chicken burgers? For some reason I have never thought to do that for chicken burgers.


Check here.

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/75600/chicken-burgers-marinate-them


----------



## helloitslucas

Lovely idea, Ordo! I am going to be doing that this weekend now.





  








945561_10151552278054407_2097775169_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
May 8, 2013








Indian spice-rubbed roasted trout with a fennel, onion and leek salad. One of my favourite things about moving to Switzerland is the quality of fish that comes out of Lake Lucerne/Vierwaldstättersee. I bought this fish right from the fisherman as he was docking from his morning catches. I wish they would just sell fish tongues because I would just eat them like popcorn.


----------



## pollopicu

Beautiful, Lucas.


----------



## ordo

Beautiful fish indeed. You made me remember my youth. When I was young i picked up mi bike, and went to the port of Mar del Plata (Atlantic Ocean), where there's a big Neapolitan community of fishermen and −believe it or not− traded a cigarette for a fresh fish. This is a recent pick.





  








303cobo.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 8, 2013








Gone times, never forgotten!


----------



## durangojo

Ordo, 
just curious why all the fishing boats are painted orange? It always does my heart good to see towns with a working fishing fleet

joey


----------



## ordo

Durangojo. I will risk an answer. It could be related with the Kingdom of Naples old flags.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_of_Naples


----------



## bughut

beautifully presented.


----------



## bughut

Good thanks Nicko. Very very busy. It's all looking really good on CT. I'm so impressed.

Joined Facebook recently so i can keep up with stuff with the family and friends, especially when we're out of the country. Synced it to CT and suddenly i have my photo instead of a ladybird on my avatar. I see you too have a photo now too. . Good to see you btw.  Feels a bit weird seeing me on posts. not sure whether to change back or not...I'll give it 24hrs


----------



## french fries

helloitslucas said:


> 945561_10151552278054407_2097775169_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> May 8, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Indian spice-rubbed roasted trout with a fennel, onion and leek salad. One of my favourite things about moving to Switzerland is the quality of fish that comes out of Lake Lucerne/Vierwaldstättersee. I bought this fish right from the fisherman as he was docking from his morning catches. I wish they would just sell fish tongues because I would just eat them like popcorn. _


This looks absolutely wonderful. You inspire me to cook fish again (I haven't cooked fish in months).


----------



## pollopicu

ordo said:


> Love Lucas food and picks. Beautiful.
> 
> Chicken, brined in water, Marsala wine, S&P, cayenne pepper, lemon juice and Chinese hot chili oil. I used the skin for the chicken burgers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jM1jxlF.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> May 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice color, but the taste was something indescribable.
> 
> You should never, never drink three (or more, can't remember) full glasses of Marsala while cooking.


My Lord.


----------



## dc sunshine

Had a tired person's dinner last night. 2 nuked spuds, lashings of butter, heap of grated cheddar, shredded iceberg lettuce, sliced spring onion tops, big dollop of greek yoghurt, loads of S&P. Old movie on the tv, pull on a rug, get into the spuds - my idea of a good evening to a long day. This was pure comfort food - yum /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

Lamb's head soup.  The lamb's head came from our greek easter lamb that was spit roasted on Sunday.  Stuck it in a pot with mirepoix and bay leaf for 6 hrs.  Strained and added a little tomato puree, and pasta.  The boys are happy.


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ DC : Great to see you ! nothing wrong with comfort food. Could you tell me what the phrase "pull on a rug" means ?

@ Ordo: I bet that leg was _Verrry _good. (your marsala comment had me laughing)

KK: Did you take pics of the lamb cooking ? My Fav.

Along with our BBQ we had some pick food , and gazpacho





  








075.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 10, 2013







Gazpacho





  








049.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 10, 2013







Zucchini salad with olive oil and balsamic pearls





  








050.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 10, 2013







Greek salad





  








064.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 10, 2013







Salmon





  








070.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 10, 2013







Mix plate


----------



## koukouvagia

Yum Petals!  What are balsamic pearls?


----------



## koukouvagia

IMG-20130505-00545.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
May 10, 2013












  








IMG-20130505-00548.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
May 10, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco

KK: They are droplets of balsamic vinegar encased in agar agar

WoW on your pics ! I sure hope your doing the offal challange (salvage anything for it ?) . I see you have a head there. I had the pleasure of working with one the other day.


----------



## koukouvagia

How did you do that?

No offal for me.  We wrapped the kidneys in caul fat and grilled, me no eat them.  I guess I can post it though on the challenge you're right.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Glad to see you will enter it KK, GM will be happy.

To make the pearls its not hard. I used a little less than half a cup of balsamic vinegar tossed in a teaspoon of agar agar, brought it to a boil, took it off heat, had a bowl of cold olive oil (on ice bed)ready, used a syringe and as you push the drops into the cold oil , tiny balls form . If you try it, do it in small batches because it tends to be quite sticky. Then rinnse in a bowl of cold water. That's it.

In fact you can make strawberry pearls or any other type, coffee pearls ....really endless.


----------



## genemachine

petalsandcoco said:


> Glad to see you will enter it KK, GM will be happy.


Oh yes, oh yes!


----------



## dc sunshine

lol Petals///"Pull on a rug" means just that, go for the blankie to keep footsies warm /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif It's a very important part of the comfort food night ritual.


----------



## missyd

here's a few things i have had over the past week or so.

Eggplant and balsamic zucchini panini w/ french onion soup





  








paninnisoup.jpg




__
missyd


__
May 11, 2013








poached trout with saffron veloute & tomato coulis





  








poached trout.jpg




__
missyd


__
May 11, 2013








"Wreck Beach" Salad (mixed greens with sprouted quinoa, toasted buckwheat and apples with a lemon vinagrette





  








wreckbeachsalad.jpg




__
missyd


__
May 11, 2013


----------



## genemachine

IMG_0895.JPG




__
genemachine


__
May 11, 2013








Swabian-Hallian heirloom pork belly cured for 8 days with garlic, juniper and bay leaf, dried for two days and hot-smoked over beechwood today.


----------



## koukouvagia

That looks amazing.  What is Swabian-Hallian?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Now how about some details on the taste of that ? Go on and make us jealous ....


----------



## genemachine

The swabian-hallian is a heirloom pig breed that nearly went extinct but got saved by a small collective of farmers. I have the good fortune to know a butcher who carries it. Here is some info on the breed: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swabian-Hall_Swine

They are rather fatty, but well-marbled, and the fat is fragrant. Best in autumn, when the farmer that raises them pastures the pigs in his orchards, where they gorge on dropped and slightly fermented apples. Still very tasty this time of the year. The fat absorbed the aromatics of the cure, the smoke added its part and it all caramelized nicely, since the cure had a good bit of brown sugar and maple syrup in it.

Quick summary: Not going to buy any bacon anymore from now on....


----------



## mike9

Amazing looking dishes everyone. I had dental surgery yesterday so I opted for something soft. Portobello and ricotta ravioli in a roast red pepper and duck stock soup fortified with truffle oil, scallion and bacon jerky. You heard that right BACON JERKY - it was delicious.





  








IMG_20130510_175700_zpse36e57db.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 11, 2013


----------



## helloitslucas

263110_10151558767054407_357125787_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
May 12, 2013








Bacon and Grana Padano souffle for dinner tonight. There is an espresso mousse in the cup next to it but I didn't take a picture of it. Woops!


----------



## durangojo

Missy D,
Really nice plates.... on your 'wreck beach' salad, would you explain it a bit more please?....from your photo it looks to me that there is another dressing aside from the lemon vinaigrette or is that just a reflection? are those raisins or another dried fruit on the inside rim? love your trout plate...

joey


----------



## colleens

Lucas that souffle looks soooo good! Yum, souffle is my favorite.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mike9, BACON JERKY? That sounds totally delish! Please explain yourself!


----------



## mike9

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Mike9, BACON JERKY? That sounds totally delish! Please explain yourself!


I found if at Aldi last week. It's a product sold under the SIMMS name - they make jerky treats, etc. Thought I'd give it a try - boy is it good - with a concentrated smokey favor that is more porky than just bacon.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

050113_43581_BaconJerky_D.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 13, 2013








Is this the Bacon jerky Mike9? I would never have thought of bacon as jerky before...

Could you expand on how exactly you used this? This really sounds very ONO (good)!!


----------



## mike9

It's really OK in moderation - (what is that again?)  seriously I sliced it thin cross wise and added it to the soup early enough to impart flavor and to soften up.  Grated some smoked cheese over the top for an added kick.

I added a little to the chicken liver and mushroom Alfredo sauce I made Saturday.  I see using this like using truffle oil - timing and dosage is key for well balanced flavor.  Do you have an Aldi store near you?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mike9 said:


> . Do you have an Aldi store near you?


Nope, but I'll look around when I go into town later this week.

That sounds like it could interesting flavor in a lot of dishes... HMMM


----------



## ordo

*Home made pizza dialogue*

−I used my 50 years old _lievito madre_, let the dough repose 24 hours, milked my buffala, made the mozzarella and used my trusty 80 years old wood oven. The pizza was spectacular.





  








amwNuLX.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 14, 2013








−You're a liar!

−Me?

−Yes, you!

−OK. You got me! It was frozen boxed premade pizza. 

−Good?

−Good enough...


----------



## teamfat

Ha ha!

mjb.


----------



## pollopicu

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## missyd

durangojo said:


> Missy D,
> Really nice plates.... on your 'wreck beach' salad, would you explain it a bit more please?....from your photo it looks to me that there is another dressing aside from the lemon vinaigrette or is that just a reflection? are those raisins or another dried fruit on the inside rim? love your trout plate...
> 
> joey


Hiya Joey,

Glad you liked my plating 

The "Wreck Beach" (thats the name of a nudist beach up here in Vancouver hahaha) includes:

Sprouted Quinoa, toasted buckwheat, toasted pumpkin seeds, arugula, red onions, celery, tomato, cucumber, apples, parsley, cilantro and mint leaves. It was dressed with a lemon vinigrette, however, i had a bit of balsamic vinigrette from another dish i made that day and used it for some contrast on the plate.


----------



## helloitslucas

941560_10151562090299407_1041329720_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
May 14, 2013








White asparagus and browned butter soup, poached egg yolk with hard boiled egg white, marinated sardine and a rhubarb sriracha sauce. This was impossible to make look pretty. I couldn't figure out how to get ALL of the egg white/membrane from around the yolk off. Oh well! It was absolutely lovely even though it is a bit ugly!


----------



## chrisbelgium

Incredible job Helloitslucas! I experimented with white asparagus too, however a little less complicated. Asparagus boiled for no longer than 5 minutes in water with some butter added. Let cool asap. Wrap in ovenbaked bacon, roll in 2 inch large strips of puff pastry, eggwash, 20 minutes at 180°C. Served with sweet chili sauce, which was a terrible mistake; it overpowers the asparagus.





  








aspergesBreydelBladerdeeg2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 14, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia

ChrisBelgium said:


> Incredible job Helloitslucas! I experimented with white asparagus too, however a little less complicated. Asparagus boiled for no longer than 5 minutes in water with some butter added. Let cool asap. Wrap in ovenbaked bacon, roll in 2 inch large strips of puff pastry, eggwash, 20 minutes at 180°C. Served with sweet chili sauce, which was a terrible mistake; it overpowers the asparagus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aspergesBreydelBladerdeeg2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> May 14, 2013


Yes yes yes, now I know what I'm having for dinner tomorrow. But I'll serve with hollandaise instead.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Koukouvagia said:


> ...But I'll serve with hollandaise instead.


Good thinking, Koukou! Thanks.


----------



## ordo

Eggs in a basket. I used lard and a torch. No flipping. Premade pizza, eggs in a basket. Not really cooking these days.





  








6LJyJYX.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 14, 2013


----------



## chef la lou

I found some wonderful Turkey wings on sale, so I took it to the islands last night "Jerk Turkey Wings" with Yellow rice with red / green bell peppers and fried cabbage. My girlfriend was in heaven and I was the tour guide! LOL!

Chef La' Lou


----------



## durangojo

Not ugly at all Lucas.....quite the opposite.....like a piece of abstract art. I'd almost rather die alone than eat a poached egg, but you made it look so interesting.
rhubarb sirachi sauce...nice. I notice that you like to use sirachi in a lot of your dishes......is it easily available there in switzerland?

joey


----------



## pollopicu

I love this thread.


----------



## teamfat

Pollopicu said:


> I love this thread.


Yes! When I get stuck for ideas on what to cook I often go through this thread looking for inspiration.

mjb.


----------



## helloitslucas

durangojo said:


> Not ugly at all Lucas.....quite the opposite.....like a piece of abstract art. I'd almost rather die alone than eat a poached egg, but you made it look so interesting.
> rhubarb sirachi sauce...nice. I notice that you like to use sirachi in a lot of your dishes......is it easily available there in switzerland?
> 
> joey


And I would prefer a properly poached egg to any dish if I had the choice.  The rhubarb Sriracha sauce was made on a whim and worked perfectly with this dish. Sriracha is luckily available in nearly all asian food stores in most major cities throughout the world. But I do have to travel 1 hour by train ride just to get it.


----------



## colleens

ordo said:


> *Home made pizza dialogue*
> 
> −I used my 50 years old _lievito madre_, let the dough repose 24 hours, milked my buffala, made the mozzarella and used my trusty 80 years old wood oven. The pizza was spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amwNuLX.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> May 14, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> −You're a liar!
> 
> −Me?
> 
> −Yes, you!
> 
> −OK. You got me! It was frozen boxed premade pizza.
> 
> −Good?
> 
> −Good enough...


I can't stop staring at this pizza. It is too good to be true!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

wahoo 010.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 15, 2013












  








wahoo 013.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 15, 2013








My first attempt at Carne Asada...

into a Hawaiian Gal's Low-carb Taco Salad (the salad dressing is just plain `ole store bought salsa)

and it was ONO (very tasty in Hawaiian)


----------



## koukouvagia

Very nice k'girl!


----------



## petalsandcoco

I agree KK.

Kgirl that dish looks nice, I hope your going to post it on Pinterest so I can repin ? I hope alot of you here are checking out the beautiful dishes of food here on Pinterest ......

@ Ordo: Your pizza dialogue had me laughing. The pizza itself looked just great ! I too could not stop looking at it.


----------



## ordo

Kgirl: ono, ono!


----------



## chefbillyb

Carnitas tacos





  








Carnitas 009.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
May 15, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

petalsandcoco said:


> Kgirl that dish looks nice, I hope your going to post it on Pinterest so I can repin ? I hope alot of you here are checking out the beautiful dishes of food here on Pinterest ......


Yes ma`am!

LOVE that Pinterest, and I second your call to all CT folk. There are some stunning dishes and ideas on Pinterest! I was up until 1 o`clock in the morning looking at stuff on Pinterest.


----------



## colleens

petalsandcoco said:


> I agree KK.
> 
> Kgirl that dish looks nice, I hope your going to post it on Pinterest so I can repin ? I hope alot of you here are checking out the beautiful dishes of food here on Pinterest ......
> 
> @ Ordo: Your pizza dialogue had me laughing. The pizza itself looked just great ! I too could not stop looking at it.


Cheftalk pinned it. You can repin! : )


----------



## dawgg007

Philly cheese steak stuffed pretzel, only one left of the two dozen made for a workplace pot luck lunch.


----------



## dc sunshine

Veal Chop - rare, fluffy long grain rice cooked in chicken stock, sauteed mushroom in red wine sauce,  Heaven!


----------



## boar_d_laze

Two, small, left-over, beef _lule kabab_, reheated in the nuke; left over _bagaganoush_ -- served refrigerator temp; all the left over tabouleh -- about 1 tbs -- also served refrigerator temp; all the left-over _hummus_ (ditto, ditto); a Farmer's John Louisina Brand Hot Link, split, nuked to perfection, and served on a folded-over slice of sourdough bread, sauced with horse radish and mayo; large glass of water.

Linda had four kabab, all of the left-over _tzatziki_, and Diet Coke.

The lule and link represented something of a sausage leit-motif for the day, as I had the _soon-dae_ (blood sausage) / _dogani-tang_ (beef knuckle soup) combo from Seoul Soon-dae for lunch.

We had our dinner off paper plates set on TV tables, sitting in our respective Lazy-Boy recliners while watching debut episodes of two British mystery series, _Life of Crime_ and _Murder on the Home Front --_ which which have not been and probably won't ever be broadcast in the US.

Both shows were good. So was the conversation, and dinner was a pleasant affair; left-overs, paper-plates, and all.

There's still some baba in the fridge but if you want some, you'll have to come by pretty early. It will either be eaten before it's cleared out, or not. Not every day is the Fourth of July.

BDL


----------



## genemachine

Had some of the first salad from the garden, with foraged dandelion and stinging nettle and some blood sorrel, together with new potatoes, puy lentils and home-smoked bacon:





  








IMG_0899.JPG




__
genemachine


__
May 16, 2013


----------



## bughut

I have my wee brother up from Yorkshire for a week, so his favourite Thai has to be on the menu.

Pad mee (noodles)

Choi sum steamed and drizzled with oyster sauce.

Sticky rice. First time ive made it. Always settled for Jasmine rice before. Thats fine, but really enjoyed the whole finger food thing tonight...Huge success. Everyone got in the groove : )

Red Thai vegetable curry

Yellow fin sole fillets (frozen from Llidl) Baked in the oven They're one of my guilty pleasures. I normally serve Whole grilled trout, (but Stu wouldnt've liked that)  de-boned after cooking (They just pull out) dressed with the red thai curry sauce.  I think it might be similar to BDL's michel Troisgros's fish dish. Or not?

Char sui pork buns that i bought ready made from the asian supermarket steamed them n they were rubbish

Bought a box of frozen mega prawns and they were grilled with a mix of butter, sunflower oil and malden salt...Sublime... Im the only one that sucks the heads so i got the lot. 

Had a great time putting it all together. I've bought lots of bowls and asian paraphernalia in charity shops over the years so we all had our own sticky rice bowls with lids etc. Table setting was easy too, Bowls, spoons n forks and lots of kitchen roll. 

Most excellent


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

bug, that sounds like my kind of meal, but what about some snaps!!!


----------



## bughut

IMG_0129.jpg




__
bughut


__
May 17, 2013








this is one portion of sticky rice, red thai vege curry and a pile of pad mee





  








IMG_0130.jpg




__
bughut


__
May 17, 2013


----------



## bughut

I'm still very much a novice when it comes to posting pic with text. I'm sure i'll laugh about it in time but i get anxious n often don't bother. Couldn't get text plus pic, but enjoy. We certainly did.

Prawns were grilled as the platters were being set out. and the greenery was steaming.  Couldn't photo it all cos i ws busy


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

bug, you did a great job with the photos, it's not easy!


----------



## teamfat

Yes, good job.  Those head on prawns look good, I always expect to see them in the Asian and Latin markets here in Utah, rarely do.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

Oh yeah, that's the right stuff, bug.!

I had some plaice, floured and pan fried with roasted new potatoes, some vegetables and lemon-saffron-butter:





  








IMG_0901.JPG




__
genemachine


__
May 17, 2013


----------



## scubadoo97

Pan seared amberjack on shredded Brussels sprouts and mashed potatoes


----------



## helloitslucas

I was missing home(Iowa, USA) and wanting a big bowl of beef chili. My girlfriend is a vegan and I just refuse to make a vegan chili. So I had fire-out-of-your-butt spicy beef chili and made her a stir fry for dinner on Saturday.





  








922882_10151569128954407_1044066792_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
May 19, 2013








And tonight we had buffalo chickpea soft tacos with avocado sour cream with a sweet tabbouleh salad.





  








947056_10151570409554407_1677696449_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
May 19, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Lucas, I love your photography. Everything looks great, especially the garbanzo's. Lucky friend.

Rainy day Sunday for us.

Today I made risotto (a little overcooked  no excuses, just did) with spinach and pan-roasted tarragon chicken breast.


----------



## scubadoo97

Nice looking plates

Tonight I made burgers. 
Equal parts chuck, short rib and flap meat. Ground once through a medium die. 

7 oz raw with a seasoning of bourbon smoked salt and pepper. Jarlsberg cheese on top plus basic toppings of lettuce, tomato, onion and avocado. The burgers were cooked in cast iron

It's been a while since I had a burger and this one hit the spot


----------



## bughut

Scubadoo97 said:


> Pan seared amberjack on shredded Brussels sprouts and mashed potatoes


This looks incredible. The seared, crisp, rich top is crying 'Eat Me" I love what you've done here. Truly truly. Great pic


----------



## petalsandcoco

Scuba: you did justice on that dish, it calls me. 

Pollu: I enjoy tarragon with chicken, your risotto looks great. 

Lucas: great presentation. 


Gm: lemon saffron butter.....nice dish


----------



## teamfat

Pizza - store bought crust, used it as a platform to finish off the last of the beef heart sausage.  Tasty, but not worthy of a picture.

mjb.


----------



## helloitslucas

946634_10151572681729407_1081897886_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
May 21, 2013








Last night I had one of my favourites. Black bean, walnut and cashew burger with french fries. MMM.


----------



## minichanz

that looks awesome, I'm stingin' for a burger.


----------



## durangojo

Wow, everyone's plates look fabulous.....as usual

@ scubadoo...where do you live that you are eating amberjack? Haven't seen that fish since Florida.....Brussels sprouts rock!
@ Pollipopicu...your chicken looks perfect...I, like petals am a big fan of chicken with tarragon
@ Lucas...perhaps it's just ignorance on my part but I just never think of sirachi, tortillas and Switzerland in the same brain breath...perhaps you can enlighten me.
I was going to tell you how lucky we are here in the states as we don't have to travel further than our local grocery store to find sirachi, but since you are an Iowan you already know this. may i ask? how did you end up in Switzerland, and what are you doing there?

joey

I haven't posted any of my own dinner pics as I am just getting resettled into our house after 6 months away and the kitchen is still a bit chaotic.....but soon come....be nice when it does! 

@ scubadoo...i just noticed that you are in Tampa bay and that your user name has 'scuba' in 
it...DUH on me!!! a friend calls it 'synapse collapse'. where in Tampa bay?


----------



## scubadoo97

First thanks for the kind words on my simple fish dish. Yes simple is often the best in my hands

Joey, I'm in Dunedin
Did shoot the AJ. In fact I haven't done any diving for the last 5 years. Long dry spell which needs to be remedied soon as the water is warming up


----------



## helloitslucas

durangojo said:


> @ Lucas...perhaps it's just ignorance on my part but I just never think of sirachi, tortillas and Switzerland in the same brain breath...perhaps you can enlighten me.


Thanks! There really isn't mexican food around these parts so when I make my take on authentic Mexican food people really enjoy it. They just think of freezer burritos and tortilla chips.  I am in Switzerland because my significant other is Swiss and she is awesome, so here I am!


----------



## helloitslucas

181242_10151575503714407_1816974105_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
May 22, 2013








Had a light dinner last night. Pasta al Pomodoro. It was fresh and light and really hit the spot for me.


----------



## petalsandcoco

There is a pasta thread here and it asked the question , should one plate with sauce mixed in or not, the question is obvious with Lucas's dish.

Noodles should be coated in a sauce that has been simmering & folded in gently. The noodles should not be clinging together wondering why they are still naked.





  








freezing.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 22, 2013


----------



## scubadoo97

helloitslucas said:


> 946634_10151572681729407_1081897886_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> May 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I had one of my favourites. Black bean, walnut and cashew burger with french fries. MMM.


That sounds great! Looks good too


----------



## perp

petalsandcoco said:


> There is a pasta thread here and it asked the question , should one plate with sauce mixed in or not, the question is obvious with Lucas's dish.
> 
> Noodles should be coated in a sauce that has been simmering & folded in gently. The noodles should not be clinging together wondering why they are still naked.


Did you ever watch Heston Blumenthal's In Search of Perfection: Spaghetti Bolognese? Heston went to a place in Bologna, Italy that apparently made the best (authentic) ragu alla bolognese and they served the pasta naked with the ragu sitting on top and Heston had to mix it himself. As such, Heston, himself, plated his spaghetti bolognese the same.

This aside, (I don't recall if this Bolognese restaurant did this), Heston did coat his pasta in butter, which seems to be a technique I have seen in a few Italian writings (I think Hazan is one).


----------



## petalsandcoco

Yes, your right.










The full episode is here


----------



## helloitslucas

petalsandcoco said:


> There is a pasta thread here and it asked the question , should one plate with sauce mixed in or not, the question is obvious with Lucas's dish.
> 
> Noodles should be coated in a sauce that has been simmering & folded in gently. The noodles should not be clinging together wondering why they are still naked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freezing.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> May 22, 2013


Very true! I am not sure of that thread, but I think the best quote I've heard a chef say about pasta was, "Pasta should be tossed at least 100 times with sauce while cooking, is what I think. But I am always wrong. I've had a fellow 3 star Michelin chef hand me a bowl of rigatoni with bolognese on top and tell me, 'Mix it your damn self.'"


----------



## bughut

Well i guess theres naked and just showing enough to be seductive eh? ; }

Linguine with just a touch of evoo and butter tossed through and a couple of sage leaves cut to the finest Chiffonade you can get is the perfect foil for Bolognese in Bugs hut.


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> Yes, your right.
> 
> (...)
> 
> The full episode is here


Thanks a lot for that link Petals. Wow, star anis with caramelized onions to enhance meat taste? Who'd have thunk. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## pollopicu

petalsandcoco said:


> Yes, your right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full episode is here


What an ambitious bolognese. He threw everything but the kitchen sink in it. I can't say I'd ever make it, but I'd love to taste it. I'm definitely going to use some of his ideas in my own bolognese to see how it tastes.

One thing though....heating the pan for ten minutes on high...??? and then pouring olive oil in it? I'm not sure about that. What about the toxicity that occurs during the smoking point?


----------



## french fries

Pollopicu said:


> One thing though....heating the pan for ten minutes on high...??? and then pouring olive oil in it? I'm not sure about that. What about the toxicity that occurs during the smoking point?


Yeah I had the same reaction you had, especially as he takes his sweet time talking about his pork shoulder while the olive oil is smoking...

But oxtail and pork shoulder? I just HAVE to try that next time.


----------



## bughut

> One thing though....heating the pan for ten minutes on high...??? and then pouring olive oil in it? I'm not sure about that. What about the toxicity that occurs during the smoking point?


Really? Do you worry about that? Its news to me.

Surely its the same as getting your grill ready for a steak, of your wok ready for a stir fry


----------



## french fries

bughut said:


> Really? Do you worry about that? Its news to me.
> 
> Surely its the same as getting your grill ready for a steak, of your wok ready for a stir fry


Try it next time: set your wok for 10mn on full heat, then pour oil and let it smoke for a little while. Then cook anything in that oil. It will smell and taste like bad fish. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## pollopicu

bughut said:


> Really? Do you worry about that? Its news to me.
> 
> Surely its the same as getting your grill ready for a steak, of your wok ready for a stir fry


Yeah but the grill doesn't have oil in it. It's the toxicity that is created by the burning oil that is seriously dangerous... like cancerous.

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0013935198938762


----------



## bughut

French Fries said:


> Try it next time: set your wok for 10mn on full heat, then pour oil and let it smoke for a little while. Then cook anything in that oil. It will smell and taste like bad fish. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif





bughut said:


> Really? Do you worry about that? Its news to me.
> 
> Surely its the same as getting your grill ready for a steak, of your wok ready for a stir fry


The wok needs to be hot FF. Like a grill or a frying pan. You don't heat the oil for any time attall. That would be silly.

Have ingredients ready. Wok blisteringly hot. Add oil, let it smoke, swirl add first ingredients quickly. Timing is everything.

Heston heated the pan and just as you would with a wok, as soon as the oil STARTS to smoke you slam the ingredients in there and they brown and instantly cool the pan down


----------



## french fries

bughut said:


> The wok needs to be hot FF. Like a grill or a frying pan. You don't heat the oil for any time attall. That would be silly.
> 
> Have ingredients ready. Wok blisteringly hot. Add oil, let it smoke, swirl add first ingredients quickly. Timing is everything.
> 
> Heston heated the pan and just as you would with a wok, as soon as the oil STARTS to smoke you slam the ingredients in there and they brown and instantly cool the pan down


I actually don't use woks, but I have a carbon steel pan I use all the time. 10mn on full heat would mean the pan would be SCORCHING hot. I usually start heating on low, continue on medium, for a total time of maybe 5mn, and when I add the oil it smokes immediately upon contact - and for me that means the pan is hot enough.

So the 10mn on FULL HEAT comment surprised me, especially when he then takes his sweet time before adding the ingredients (hence my comment about letting the oil smoke for a while). But that could be because of the video editing I guess...

I also noticed that pre-heating a pan on full heat, especially a stainless steel pan (which he's using in the video), develops hot spots, which are not as severe when pre-heating on medium heat.


----------



## chrisbelgium

It's still white asparagus season over here. Warm asparagus, cold roast beef, Hollandaise-ish sauce flavoured with fresh lemon verbena. I'm not using clarified butter in the sauce but raw butter in a ratio of 1 heaped tbsp per used eggyolk... you should try this if you like a deep buttery flavour. Trust me, it's delicious.





  








AspergesRosbiefHollandaise.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 23, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco

Looks great Chris, that roast beef is cooked to perfection. Nice twist with the lemon verbena.





  








026.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 23, 2013







A farmer drops these off every other morning. Asparagus season right now. I will be grilling them next time.


----------



## bughut

French Fries said:


> I actually don't use woks, but I have a carbon steel pan I use all the time. 10mn on full heat would mean the pan would be SCORCHING hot. I usually start heating on low, continue on medium, for a total time of maybe 5mn, and when I add the oil it smokes immediately upon contact - and for me that means the pan is hot enough.
> 
> So the 10mn on FULL HEAT comment surprised me, especially when he then takes his sweet time before adding the ingredients (hence my comment about letting the oil smoke for a while). But that could be because of the video editing I guess...
> 
> I also noticed that pre-heating a pan on full heat, especially a stainless steel pan (which he's using in the video), develops hot spots, which are not as severe when pre-heating on medium heat.


You make a good point FF. What i should have said was that i have the pan on a *gentle *heat for 10 minutes, sometimes longer. Cast iron griddle and steel wok.just before i actually need it the heat is turned right up. oil added, rapidly followed by the food to be cooked. Apologies for the error and thanks for pointing it out


----------



## genemachine

bughut said:


> Well i guess theres naked and just showing enough to be seductive eh? ; }
> 
> Linguine with just a touch of evoo and butter tossed through and a couple of sage leaves cut to the finest Chiffonade you can get is the perfect foil for Bolognese in Bugs hut.


That's a dish in its own right in the house of GeneMachine 

With a bit more than a touch of butter and added salt and pepper, of course.


----------



## koukouvagia

ChrisBelgium said:


> It's still white asparagus season over here. Warm asparagus, cold roast beef, Hollandaise-ish sauce flavoured with fresh lemon verbena. I'm not using clarified butter in the sauce but raw butter in a ratio of 1 heaped tbsp per used eggyolk... you should try this if you like a deep buttery flavour. Trust me, it's delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AspergesRosbiefHollandaise.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> May 23, 2013


 I'm salivating. Truly.


----------



## ordo

Me too. Very nice plating and surely delicious.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Petals, Koukou, Ordo; thanks guys!


----------



## helloitslucas

French Fries said:


> I actually don't use woks, but I have a carbon steel pan I use all the time. 10mn on full heat would mean the pan would be SCORCHING hot. I usually start heating on low, continue on medium, for a total time of maybe 5mn, and when I add the oil it smokes immediately upon contact - and for me that means the pan is hot enough.
> 
> So the 10mn on FULL HEAT comment surprised me, especially when he then takes his sweet time before adding the ingredients (hence my comment about letting the oil smoke for a while). But that could be because of the video editing I guess...
> 
> I also noticed that pre-heating a pan on full heat, especially a stainless steel pan (which he's using in the video), develops hot spots, which are not as severe when pre-heating on medium heat.


This isn't something new. I preheat all of my pans for searing for 10 minute plus, cast iron even longer. The stainless steel pan was heated long enough that hot spots were minimal regardless of pre-heating on medium heat. He knows his pans as all chefs do. 





  








942428_10151578900874407_1451499428_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
May 24, 2013








Tonight I had a spicy shrimp, egg and avocado sandwich with, wait for it, Pringles. Because every now and again you just need some Pringles in your life.


----------



## french fries

helloitslucas said:


> I preheat all of my pans for searing for 10 minute plus


So you preheat your stainless steel pans for 10 minutes on *full heat*? Meaning, the max gas output your biggest gas burner can produce?

I usually start preheating my pans on medium-low, sometimes cranking up toward medium-high toward the end of the preheating, and still have never felt the need to preheat my stainless steel pans for more than 3-5 mn. By that time the pan is now VERY hot, no hot spots, oil poured in it smokes instantly and I can sear meat perfectly. I wonder what I would gain from preheating faster AND longer - seems to me like the pan would just end up being too hot?





  








IMG_0769.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jul 25, 2012


----------



## koukouvagia

ChrisBelgium said:


> Petals, Koukou, Ordo; thanks guys!


Wait, explain "hollandaise-ish"

I confess, I bought asparagus today, planning on making something similar but with bacon.


----------



## helloitslucas

French Fries said:


> So you preheat your stainless steel pans for 10 minutes on *full heat*? Meaning, the max gas output your biggest gas burner can produce?
> 
> I usually start preheating my pans on medium-low, sometimes cranking up toward medium-high toward the end of the preheating, and still have never felt the need to preheat my stainless steel pans for more than 3-5 mn. By that time the pan is now VERY hot, no hot spots, oil poured in it smokes instantly and I can sear meat perfectly. I wonder what I would gain from preheating faster AND longer - seems to me like the pan would just end up being too hot?


I live in an old house in Switzerland. It is an electric...something or another stovetop from the mid-1980's, so you should take my post with a very large grain of salt.


----------



## french fries

helloitslucas said:


> I live in an old house in Switzerland. It is an electric...something or another stovetop from the mid-1980's, so you should take my post with a very large grain of salt.


I see.... I don't know how you can crank out so many beautiful dishes with an electric stovetop! I hate them with a passion.


----------



## french fries

ChrisBelgium said:


> It's still white asparagus season over here. Warm asparagus, cold roast beef, Hollandaise-ish sauce flavoured with fresh lemon verbena. I'm not using clarified butter in the sauce but raw butter in a ratio of 1 heaped tbsp per used eggyolk... you should try this if you like a deep buttery flavour. Trust me, it's delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AspergesRosbiefHollandaise.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> May 23, 2013


What a beautiful photograph Chris! Stunning. You've reached perfection with that dish. Well at least visual perfection! Is your "hollandaise-ish" sauce a Sauce Mousseline by any chance?


----------



## french fries

Felt like street food really! Made some pretzels (for the first time!) and grilled some boudin blanc with peppers and onions:





  








boudin.JPG




__
french fries


__
May 24, 2013












  








pretzels.JPG




__
french fries


__
May 24, 2013


----------



## helloitslucas

OH MY THAT LOOKS LOVELY. Please link or post the pretzel recipe!


----------



## french fries

helloitslucas said:


> OH MY THAT LOOKS LOVELY. Please link or post the pretzel recipe!


Of course. It was honestly much easier than I had planned, and they tasted great!

1 teaspoon instant yeast
1 tablespoon brown sugar
3 cups all-purpose unbleached or bread flour (I stop adding flour once the dough forms a ball with the stickiness of a post-it)
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup warm milk
I mix everything, let the mixer run for about 5mn, put in a bowl and let rise for about 1 Hr. Punch the dough, form long thin sticks, let them rise for 5-10mn, form them longer and thinner, repeat a few times if necessary, then shape the pretzels. Boil them for 5 seconds, eggwash, coarse sea salt, 15mn in a 425F oven.

I found that recipe at the following link: http://www.thefreshloaf.com/recipes/pretzels


----------



## teamfat

French Fries, loving that sausage and stuff! That cold roast beef and white asparagus looks divine!

Tonight was inspired by another thread here. Salmon poached in water, white wine, fennel fronds, black peppercorns and bay leaf. Kale sauteed with bacon, fennel bulb and cherry tomatoes, with a splash of "aged basaltic" to finish.





  








salmon.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 25, 2013


__
cooking-salmon








And this is my portion, Karen's was cooked a bit longer. She has a different relationship to fish than I do.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

Oh French Fries those pretzels look amazing!

I was inspired by Chris of course. I usually wrap this with ham but I couldn't find any so I boiled the bacon first to remove the excess saltiness and smokiness and then wrapped and roasted.





  








White asparagus.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
May 25, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

Koukouvagia said:


> Wait, explain "hollandaise-ish"


Well Koukou, it's not made 100% according the book. Here's how I made the sauce, enough for 2 people;

Put 2 eggyolks and approx. 4 tbsp of water in a sauteuse. Add a few chopped fresh lemon verbena leaves (doesn't belong in a Hollandaise). Whisk cold first, then put on very low heat and whisk until a binding occurs and all liquid is incorporated. Turn the pot frequently and put on and off the stove to avoid making scrambled eggs. If you want to play safe; use a double boiler aka "bain Marie".

Add 2 fully heaped tbsp of cold butter and whisk in. Taste for seasoning; s&p & lemonjuice.

@ French Fries; thanks! It's not a mousseline, but indeed, just add a little not too heavily whisked cream and it's a mousseline.

@ Koukou; nice colorfull dish of white/green asparagus combo. You seem to get very well into the creative plating thing too. Beware, it's addictive!

BTW, yesterday noon, I made an experimental tapa, let's say sort of a snack, which I'm going to baptize "_patatas griegas_" analog to the spanish "patatas bravas". My patatas griegas are simply a one-persons portion of fried patatas like in the spanish dish with a generous tbsp of freshly made tzaziki on top (cucumber, Greek yoghurt, dille, garlic).

My _patatas griegas _tapa;





  








komkommer7.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 25, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Chris those potatoes looks so good. I loves me anything Greek, especially Tzaziki. Looks like you boiled then roasted? yum


----------



## boar_d_laze

Dagwood's favorite meal.  Spareribs and sauerkraut.  Comfort.  Luscious.  Yum. 

BDL


----------



## chrisbelgium

Pollopicu said:


> Chris those potatoes looks so good. I loves me anything Greek, especially Tzaziki. Looks like you boiled then roasted? yum


Thanks Pollopicu. These ones were panfried from raw in approx. 35-45 minutes. They will keep their potato flavor better than any other cooking method. I fry them in a non-stick pan in sunflower oil on medium heat, very loosely covered with a sheet of aluminium foil. Turn the potatoes only a few times to allow them to grab some color.

And yes, you could boil them first, which is the most usual way.


----------



## bughut

I had a rare beef sandwich last night. Beef bought from the supermarket deli. Thinly sliced. Looked gorgeous and tasted really good. Sandwich hit the spot. Tonight however the beef no longer looks rare. Actually i had to dig 3 slices down to find a slice that even remotely looked pink...Whats that all about?   I


----------



## teamfat

Basic oxidation.

mjb.


----------



## pollopicu

Pan-roasted chicken breast, on top of polenta and blanched crispy green beans.


----------



## teamfat

Memorial Day weekend here in the States, the social start of summer. A lighter, fresh summertime salad with shrimp, hard cooked egg, avocado, sweet peppers and such. Warm bread, very nice.





  








salad.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 27, 2013


----------



## mike9

We were invited to a party and the food was really delicious. 

Gazpacho with shrimp

Focaccia with gruyere and caramelized onion

Steamed mussels

Watercress and water melon salad with blue cheese

Artichoke and roast red pepper salad

Braised beef short ribs

Lemon curd with meringue


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

mike9, dude!  why do you hurt me?  photos man!


----------



## koukouvagia

Oops, forgot to take a picture of our spare ribs dinner!


----------



## petalsandcoco

I have to say I really dislike working weekends. Today is half day, not so bad.





  








071.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 27, 2013







They asked for a spring dish so this is what I was serving....lobster tail & fiddleheads , apricot vinaigrette.


----------



## durangojo

really nice kk....i'd be happy as a clam with that plate, even without the ribs. asparagus roasted or grilled is my favorite way to eat it.... the asparagus here this spring has been wonderful...I prefer the larger stalks over the pencil thin ones personally. In early spring here people pick them from along the train tracks...go figure that they grow there!
Petals, what can I say? your plate looks like a springtime bouquet. you continue to amaze and inspire.....

joey


----------



## pollopicu

Although it's just me and my husband celebrating Memorial day weekend we still like to make a bit of a fuss about it.. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

_Char-Grilled Skirt Steak with Chimichurri Sauce_

_Cedar Plank Mustard Soy-Glazed Grilled Salmon_

_Roasted Potatoes and Corn Wheels with Lime Butter _

_Cheeseburgers_

_Wild Rice, Honey, Walnut and Raisin Salad_

_Home-Made Fresh Tomato Mango Salsa_

*Dessert *:

_Lemon Icebox Pie_

*Drinks:*

_2011 Maculan Pino & Toi_

_Blue Point Long Island Toasted Lager_

_Corona_

Right now I'm just waiting for a respectable hour to start drinking the wine...


----------



## mike9

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> mike9, dude! why do you hurt me? photos man!


Honestly - it was so nasty here this weekend all we thought about was getting out of the wind before the food got cold. Or full of tree stuff. Anyway - it was nice that we could just show up and enjoy for a change. Next time I'll remember to snap a few.

I'm making hot potato salad today from my "Luchow's German cookbook". I'm going to start the grill soon and smoke some franks and kielbasa as well and then steam some corn.


----------



## scubadoo97

Petals, that dish is beautiful

Just got back from a weekend at the beach. 
Last night with little provisions we seared off grouper, Chilean sea bass and tuna, served with a salad

Haven't got around to tonight's menu. I have Mahi Mahi and salmon in the freezer. Mmmmm


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank Joey and Scuba, cooking just makes me feel good, almost therapeutic .


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

petals, is that endive salad on the plate as well?

we've yet to try that...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Pollopicu said:


> Although it's just me and my husband celebrating Memorial day weekend we still like to make a bit of a fuss about it.. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif
> 
> _Char-Grilled Skirt Steak with Chimichurri Sauce_
> 
> _Cedar Plank Mustard Soy-Glazed Grilled Salmon_
> 
> _Roasted Potatoes and Corn Wheels with Lime Butter _
> 
> _Cheeseburgers_
> 
> _Wild Rice, Honey, Walnut and Raisin Salad_
> 
> _Home-Made Fresh Tomato Mango Salsa_
> 
> *Dessert *:
> 
> _Lemon Icebox Pie_
> 
> *Drinks:*
> 
> _2011 Maculan Pino & Toi_
> 
> _Blue Point Long Island Toasted Lager_
> 
> _Corona_
> 
> Right now I'm just waiting for a respectable hour to start drinking the wine...


Jiminy Christmas (or in this case Memorial Day) what army are you and your husband feeding?

That is a nice thought though to feed some of our Heroes!


----------



## pollopicu

We like to stretch the day out. There's no shame in our game. lol

We actually forewent the potatoes and corn because we were _stuffed_. I feel like crap right now to be honest. I will never fall asleep tonight.

A black bear tried to invite himself to our party tho. Thank goodness it heard our dog bark and ran into the woods. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## ordo

*Hong shao rou*

Made with pork ribs (and without sugar).





  








CKGQNfG.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 28, 2013


----------



## teamfat

Say ordo, how'd you get the membrane off those ribs 

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I may be a bit less tech-no-knowledgable than some of you folks here at CT, but I was looking at this thread and at the upper right hand corner is the 'thumbnails' of the recent photos and a 'view all'. 

I did a view all…

_*HOLY SMOKES BATMAN! *_

That's some phenomenal accumulation of food!!


----------



## teamfat

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I did a view all…
> 
> _*HOLY SMOKES BATMAN! *_
> 
> That's some phenomenal accumulation of food!!


I know. I love looking at the great pictures in this thread, as well as my own.

mjb.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

bacon tomato risotto with green salad.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
May 29, 2013








Well it was getting pretty late , and i ended up finding a pic of a meal i had a while ago so why not post it

Basically ended up making a Bacon and dried tomato risotto , with a cucumber and fresh green bean salad on the side topped with some balsamic vinegar. I got lazy so presentation was lacking...


----------



## petalsandcoco

All presentations are accepted here and your risotto sounds very nice.

The other day I was at my niece's house. She wanted to make mussels , so we did, 25 lbs.





  








096.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 29, 2013







Sauté the garlic ,add 2 bulbs of fennel finely sliced, cooked.





  








131.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 29, 2013







She agreed to assemble the ingredients ,the ouzo, wine, olive oil . We decided to use my homemade white wine.





  








132.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 29, 2013







The recipe called for finely chopped shallots but she thought frying them whole would be ok, I suggested otherwise but hey, everyone must learn at some point. (she understood why at the end)





  








135.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 29, 2013







The tomatoes took a few minutes then they split, she added the wine, the ouzo and the fennel mixture.





  








140.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 29, 2013







added 2 liters of 35% cream, then the prepped mussels. Let cook for 20 minutes.





  








148.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 29, 2013







The sauce was wonderful. That night I shelled the rest of the mussels, made a roux and added the sauce, parm. The next day it was served on pasta.





  








120.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 29, 2013







Toasted slices of baguette with boursin/fried mushrooms done in white wine, lemon zest and chive.





  








141.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 29, 2013







Grilled potatoes with onion & sweet peppers





  








142.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 29, 2013







She baked a salmon that just melted in your mouth (her special topping)





  








143.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 29, 2013







Cold cranberry soup (jellied- my mother made this)





  








154.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 29, 2013







Fresh asparagus from the farm





  








159.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 29, 2013







Fresh fruit with devonshire cream flavored with cherry brandy.


----------



## jake t buds

Sage/ mozzarella/ gouda/ red onion/ honey pizza dough





  








gouda_sage_pizza_small.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
May 29, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

I'm trying to stay fit for the summer... so I made bun-less mini burgers.


----------



## tonyy

Chopped potatos carm onions spicy sausage all mixed together little olive oil little bit of kikomans and a half can of budweiser all cooked together with a side of cornbread


----------



## koukouvagia

Okra stewed with tomatoes and corn with curry dusted seared scallops.




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
May 30, 2013


----------



## colleens

Petals those mussels look so good - it's what I had for dinner tonight too but at Hopleaf, a restaurant in Chicago (one of my favs).  Love the dessert you had too!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Petals, you make wine too?

Please share, I adore homemade wine!


----------



## dcarch

I have not posted here in a while. What can I say, very impressive cooking by everyone. Tasty and innovative recipes presented artistically.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A few of my recent meals, based on trying out cooking chickens using three different "Low & Slow" methods.

dcarch

Sous vided chicken with crispy skin





  








chickenthighsquash_zps777afda0.jpg




__
dcarch


__
May 30, 2013












  








chickenthighsquash2_zps5adfc551.jpg




__
dcarch


__
May 30, 2013








White cut chicken, oyster mushroom sauce & bok choy





  








smokedchickenoystermushrooms_zps58dbe048.jpg




__
dcarch


__
May 30, 2013












  








Smokedchickenoystermushrooms2_zps2e771150.jpg




__
dcarch


__
May 30, 2013








Smoked chicken on ramps





  








rampschicken2_zpsdd83e7eb.jpg




__
dcarch


__
May 30, 2013












  








rampschicken_zpsca390da6.jpg




__
dcarch


__
May 30, 2013


----------



## genemachine

Ahh. Beautiful.

Talking about low and slow - I smoked a cured pork loin over Bourbon barrel chips today, roughly Ruhlman's recipe for canadian bacon:





  








IMG_0921.JPG




__
genemachine


__
May 30, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia

dcarch said:


> I have not posted here in a while. What can I say, very impressive cooking by everyone. Tasty and innovative recipes presented artistically.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> A few of my recent meals, based on trying out cooking chickens using three different "Low & Slow" methods.
> 
> dcarch
> 
> Sous vided chicken with crispy skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickenthighsquash_zps777afda0.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> May 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickenthighsquash2_zps5adfc551.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> May 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White cut chicken, oyster mushroom sauce & bok choy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokedchickenoystermushrooms_zps58dbe048.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> May 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokedchickenoystermushrooms2_zps2e771150.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> May 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked chicken on ramps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rampschicken2_zpsdd83e7eb.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> May 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rampschicken_zpsca390da6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> May 30, 2013


Wow, very dramatic presentations! Almost frightening but beautiful.


----------



## petalsandcoco

DC: Love the smoked chicken on ramps. Your stylish designs are so impressive.

GM: That meat looks like its cooked to perfection !


----------



## genemachine

Petals - this looks a bit misleading. I didn't smoke this for immediate consumption, but rather for preservation. It is actually quite well done, and the pink color is a result from the nitrate in the cure. This should keep for a couple of weeks in the fridge, to provide the occasional slice for breakfast or as a snack. So, it is on the dry side, but fried up, hell, yeah...


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Koukouvagia said:


> Wow, very dramatic presentations! Almost frightening but beautiful.


yeh definetely gave me goosepumps ( dont know if thats a good thing ).


----------



## chrisbelgium

Petals, I'm gonna steal your mussel recipe, must taste fantastic. However I'm gonna reduce the cooking time by half, same for the amount of cream or my doctor will kill me instead. I loooooove mussels!


----------



## chrisbelgium

Fresh cod, leeks, potato and carrot.

- Steamed brunoise (small cubes) of potato & carrot, cooled, then warmed in olive oil & butter + chopped fresh parcely, s&p.

- Steamed leeks added to a sauce made with shallot, white wine, chicken stock, good pinch of caraway seeds (fantastic combo with leeks), saffron and cream, s&p.

- Fresh cod fried in oil/butter, s&p.





  








KabeljauwPrei1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 31, 2013











  








KabeljauwPrei2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 31, 2013


----------



## french fries

Petals, Chris, DCarch.... WOW. Just WOW! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## pollopicu

Beautiful, Chris.


----------



## colleens

dcarch, your photographs are so captivating - surreal.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

[h1]*So I had chicken 2 ways....*[/h1]
The first was a country style baked (Bone in) chicken thighs. They were battered with mayonaise and sour cream. Turned out delicious , with a pretty sweet taste. My taste buds danced a bit.





  








Country style baked chicken battered with mayo and




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jun 1, 2013








Second... was chicken sauteed in butter and onions , i added a mixture of peaches that had been blended in the processor , and then added cream. Let the chicken simmer and added some curry. Again sweet but delicious. The color was amazing.





  








cooked chicken with peaches and curry.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jun 1, 2013








I also had some baked potatoes , seasoned with salt , pepper , and rosemary. About 20 minutes before they were cooked through i added onions and then peppers 10 minutes before they were finished. The olives were just to decorate.





  








baked potatoes with herbs.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jun 1, 2013


----------



## hope in texas

Ate dinner al fresco tonight. Lemon-garlic pasta with grilled shrimp, arugula tossed in lemon/garlic/evoo, and a chilled bottle of Sauv Blanc. Light and tasty for a sultry Texas evening.


----------



## jwalkjr

Got a saturday night rush and sold out of my osso bucco special. Then I came home and treated myself to a chicken burrito. No way I was throwing down a nice dinner after this busy day


----------



## ordo

A tepid salad yesterday night. Boiled vegs, raw spring onions, hb eggs, sauteé portobelli, shrimps. Lacking punch. Should have added olives or capers.





  








4vq5HiJ.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 2, 2013


----------



## dcarch

Thank you everyone for your kind words.

Cooking involves all your senses:

Touch - texture

Smell  - aroma

palate - tastes

auditory – The sound it makes when you chew on something.

Visual – We all know how important presentation is. You will never find a good restaurant where it will serve you a dish that is not well plated. I realized that playing with my food doesn’t cost me extra money. Its a lot of fun.

dcarch


----------



## koukouvagia

dcarch said:


> auditory - The sound it makes when you chew on something.


...or the variety of sounds one makes when they like what they're chewing on... muam muam, MMmmmmmmmm, mmm mm mm, siiiiiiiiiighhh, oooorhh marrh gawwrrrd


----------



## teamfat

Koukouvagia said:


> ...or the variety of sounds one makes when they like what they're chewing on...


I love it when I present my wife with a 3+ yummy dinner.

Ordo, were the shrimp done with any zesty spices? I would have likely topped the salad with something like cilantro, watercress, fresh parsley or basil.

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Ordo, nice dish.





  








038.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 4, 2013







Ribs. Used a club house bourbon spice rub. Cooked in oven 3 hrs on 250 open rack. Then wrapped in aluminum , not so tight so that steam could release for another 2 hours. Last two hours were low and slow with the final hour using a new sauce . Ketchup 2 cups, 1/2 cup cider vinegar, brown sugar 1/2 cup, allspice 3/4 tsp, cumin 1 tsp, salt 1 tsp, hot paprika 1 tsp, sriracha 1 1/2 tsp, black pepper 1/2 tsp, cinnamon 1/2 tsp, 1/2 cup molasses, 2 tbsp worchestshire sauce. Bring to heat, slow simmer till it thickens.





  








054.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 4, 2013


----------



## ordo

@petals: Great ribs. That’s a long cooking.

@teamfat: shrimps were just boiled, S&P. My bad. Next time i will  stir fry them with some spicy oil. No more bland salads!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Ordo, they were fall off the bone delicious





  








022.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 4, 2013







Here they are before the sauce. Have you ever heard that song from the movie Fried Green Tomatoes called "Barbecue Bess" ? Well that was the song I was humming making these.....lol

.


----------



## cheflayne

A pork sirloin roast, that I cut into medallions and grilled under a cover with some rosemary branches. Made a tomatillo green grape sauce for the grilled pork and served it with steamed broccoli seasoned with kalonji seeds; and barley that I finished with toasted coconut, flax seed, cottage cheese, and a roasted peanut oil.


----------



## teamfat

I love tomatillos with pork.  Sounds like a nice sauce.

mjb.


----------



## glwestcott

1 1/2 inch thick lamb moon chops rubbed with Dijon, fresh garlic, fresh thyme, salt and pepper a and grilled. Asparagus tossed with lemon juice , lemon zest, tarragon, evoo and pepper and grilled. Fresh spring greens with red onion, shaved Parmesan Regianno and tossed with evoo and lavender balsamic. Finally, a nice old vine zin to wash it down. Yum!


----------



## glwestcott

Whoops. Moon chops = loin chops


----------



## scubadoo97

Copper River Salmon with an arugula, fennel, corn and pepper salad with a light citrus dressing


----------



## petalsandcoco

Those dishes sound great guys.m
@ Scuba: A meal I could eat just about everyday, love fish and salad, especially that salad.


----------



## koukouvagia

glwestcott said:


> 1 1/2 inch thick lamb moon chops rubbed with Dijon, fresh garlic, fresh thyme, salt and pepper a and grilled. Asparagus tossed with lemon juice , lemon zest, tarragon, evoo and pepper and grilled. Fresh spring greens with red onion, shaved Parmesan Regianno and tossed with evoo and lavender balsamic. Finally, a nice old vine zin to wash it down. Yum!


Lavender balsamic... let's talk about that!


----------



## scubadoo97

Grilled a ribeye tonight. Found one with a large rib cap

I cold smoked it while waiting for the grill to get really hot

To me one of the best steaks


----------



## french fries

Scubadoo97 said:


> Grilled a ribeye tonight. Found one with a large rib cap
> 
> I cold smoked it while waiting for the grill to get really hot


Sounds amazing. And looks just right.


----------



## ed buchanan

Was out shopping so ate at Wendy's , had  Chicken Tuscan sandwich choco frostee and fries    pretty  good


----------



## itallianojomama

Tonight was a quicky after an afternoon at the beach with the girls. 

Grabbed some cabbage, green onions, a fresh jalepeno, tomatoes, broccoli, baby celery, a red onion, some fresh garlic, cucumber, and carrots and made a quick chicken salad.

Pan cooked the chicken in white wine, garlic, black pepper, a little lemon, basil and salt and left enough marinade to count as the salad dressing and topped the salad with some basil, parsley and oregano. So fresh and great flavor!


----------



## pollopicu

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Was out shopping so ate at Wendy's , had Chicken Tuscan sandwich choco frostee and fries pretty good


Boy do i miss Wendys triple classic with cheese. I hate that I gave it up before the baconator came out. That will be one of my lifelong regrets. i'm totally having wendys and a cigarette on my death bed tho.


----------



## lagom

Had my christmas dinner with my wife and daughters at the wendys in the detroit airport in 2010. After getting stuck in Amsterdam on xmass eve and being a full 36 hours behind it was a blessing to eat there, bonus that my kids had never even heard of it and loved it. No wendys on this side of the pond.


----------



## jake t buds

Grilled swordfish/ soy-ginger mayo/ mango/ pickled red onion/ chili/ red leaf lettuce/ toasted flatbread





  








swordfish_burger0606_s.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 7, 2013


----------



## scubadoo97

jake t buds said:


> Grilled swordfish/ soy-ginger mayo/ mango/ pickled red onion/ chili/ red leaf lettuce/ toasted flatbread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swordfish_burger0606_s.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jake t buds
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 7, 2013


Nice!

When I looked at the pic it looked like melted cheddar on the fish sandwich. Mango would work well. Let the fish shine through its sweet floral flavors


----------



## chrisbelgium

jake t buds said:


> Grilled swordfish/ soy-ginger mayo/ mango/ pickled red onion/ chili/ red leaf lettuce/ toasted flatbread


Looks incredibly tasty and colorful and what an interesting combo of ingredients! Love to try that, Jake.


----------



## koukouvagia

Lagom said:


> No wendys on this side of the pond.


That's a good thing my friend, count your blessings. Here the American world is suffering from the poisons of fast processed food.


----------



## scubadoo97

We don't eat steak often but grilled a couple strips of flap meat last night. Served with Brussels sprouts from our garden with onions and purple basil flowers


----------



## jake t buds

Thanks chris, scuba. Nice looking steak.


----------



## rick alan

Ditto on the steak, and nicely caramelized vegies as well.

And Jake, as I have said before, "Pickled onions, you can put them on just about everything." 

Rick


----------



## teamfat

Grilled a hunk of turkey breast last night, did sandwiches with provolone, pizza type sauce, grilled red peppers, fresh basil.  Tonight made a turkey stroganoff with some of it.  Wish I had made the noodles, could have been a June challenge dish.

But it was a three 'yummy' dinner.  Karen finished it all, then went to get a spoon to scrape up the last bits of the gravy left on her plate.  Happy woman.

mjb.


----------



## slayertplsko

*Creamed summer squash with dill, served with potato pie.*

It's one of those traditional food categories of Central Europe that defy translation, called prívarok in Slovak (literally ''side dish''), which can be a main course or a side dish, but is usually perceived as the central part of the plate and any meat stew that may be served plays just a complimentary role. It's half-way between stew and sauce, and made with vegetables and cream (summer squash, green beans, beans, lentils, Savoy cabbage, lettuce, etc.). Essentially, it's a peasant dish.

So peel and core two young summer squashes, each weighing just under two pounds (the skin has to be soft, which means it's still young). Now coarsely grate them. Heat some lard in a pan, sauté a finely chopped onion or two, then off the heat, add a teaspoonful of high-quality Hungarian sweet paprika, stir a bit, and add the squash. Add salt, pepper, and a bit of water, some caraway and a generous amount of chopped fresh dill. Cover the pan and braise until tender. Before the end, add a cupful of sour cream mixed with a tablespoon of flour, slowly add this to the pan, stirring, and let it cook for another five minutes. That's it.

It can be served with many things (bread, boiled potatoes, etc.), but I think it's best to serve it with the kind of flat potato pie (I don't know how to translate it as it goes by many names). What you need is: 1 kg of grated (raw) potatoes, an onion or two (grated), several chopped garlic cloves (the amount depends on how pungent you variety is and whether it's young or dry), dried marjoram to taste, about 1/2 to 2/3 cup of lard with cracklings (yes!), two eggs, about 70 grammes flour, salt and pepper. So mix it all together and pour it onto a well-greased (with lard, of course) oven tray, large enough so that the batter forms about a one-inch-thick layer, and immediately put it into a preheated oven. Bake in high oven until golden and crispy. Delicious!!

Now that is totally filling enough (remember the amount of lard and cracklings in the pie!), but in case you think you might want some meat with it, the usual suspect is just a simple pörkölt, which is a generic Hungarian word for stew. So heat some lard in a pan, add cubed pork meat and brown it thoroughly, then remove it from the pan and add chopped onion, which you slowly fry until totally sweet and tender. Off the heat, add a generous tablespoon of paprika (but it must be of high quality), stir, return the meat into the pan, add salt and pepper, a little water, cover the pan and stew until the meat is tender.

Here's what the squash looks like:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/09/Tekvica.JPG


----------



## helloitslucas

6458_10151609978664407_806863232_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jun 10, 2013








Southern-fried sweetbreads with chipotle/sriracha mayo. Had to use up some ingredients in the fridge so I made this. It was delicious!


----------



## scubadoo97

Dynamite sandwich *helloitslucas*


----------



## ordo

Individual Shepherd's pie.

Before After





  








LfnJQQ6.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 10, 2013











  








t6zeJWC.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 10, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco

Scubadoo97 said:


> Dynamite sandwich *helloitslucas*


I agree 100 %.

Lucas, that would have been a good dish to enter the offal challenge with, you can still post if you want, GM would like this great addition, I am sure.

@ Ordo: It's picture perfect. A fav of mine.

@ Scuba: what a great looking pic, magazine quality

@ Jake: Handsome looking sandwich ! Love the combo.


----------



## skipstrr

Had ordered 'tasso ham" from Louisiana..not sure if I can say where...use Google..anywho made the best Low country shrimp and cheddar cheese grits...tonight is alligator picante!


----------



## skipstrr

Being from the south.. it shouldn't even be called a pie!!!!!  I know what I'd call it but I'll spare those that like it....


----------



## bughut

Pizza...But like no other i ever had and its my all time favourite now...

hand made from local supermarket in France...

Pizza Tartiflette

14" base not much sauce. lots of onion, lardons and potato and enormous amounts of Mozzarella and Reblechon...Amazingly drippy, gooey and so tasty. Served with rocket and red onion salad


----------



## french fries

bughut said:


> Pizza Tartiflette


Haha... first time I hear of that Bughut, a pizza-tartiflette! Sounds like fun. I love tartiflette. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## ordo

@bughut:  I guess if you call Tartiflette a Pizza, you would be murdered by French and Italians as well.


----------



## loves2cook76

I made a Rosemary-Citrus Chicken with roasted fingerling potatoes and cole slaw.

I got the idea from Taste of Home magazine. They had a recipe for citrus turkey so I changed it up. I made a rosemary-citrus butter and spread it under the chicken skin, then I roasted it at 350 for about 2 hours and it was tender and tasty.

The potatoes I just used salt, pepper, and minced rosemary and roasted that with some diced onions until tender. The coleslaw I made with savoy, red cabbage, and broccoli slaw mix. Salt, pepper, rice wine vinegar, mayo, and dijon. I would have used greek yogurt, but I forgot it at the store. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif Sorry, but I don't have a picture of it. My camera phone doesn't take good shots; I need to invest in a better camera just for that purpose.


----------



## loves2cook76

Wow, that looks extremely tasty.  Have you ever tried making sprouts with slivered almonds and lemon zest?  You would saute them until tender, add lemon juice then top with the zest and almonds.


----------



## scubadoo97

Loves2Cook76 said:


> Wow, that looks extremely tasty. Have you ever tried making sprouts with slivered almonds and lemon zest? You would saute them until tender, add lemon juice then top with the zest and almonds.


That sounds like it would very good

Last night I braised more sprouts and did a chiffonade of the large leaves from the plant. Used some herbs from the garden in the braise. Basil and oregano. Also used the herbs in a gremolata which I put a top of a some copper river salmon. For the citrus rind I used lemon and tangerines plus some of the juice


----------



## missyd

crab cake & pineapple salsa on a bed of mixed greens and citrus vinaigrette as well as a lobster & crab pasta





  








crabcake.jpg




__
missyd


__
Jun 11, 2013











  








lobster pasta.jpg




__
missyd


__
Jun 11, 2013


----------



## 23years

We did crab stuffed baby bellas topped with a fire roasted red pepper and pink peppercorn cream sauce. I know, alot of pepper but worked great with the sweet crab!


----------



## 23years

Wow, that all looks great, especially the crab cake dish. Keep up the great dishes!


----------



## keithw

original.jpg




__
keithw


__
Jun 11, 2013








Nutmeg roast chicken from Spice Trip - recipe here: http://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipe/17750/Nutmeg_roast_chicken_with_squash_and_spinach

Chicken: deviated from the recipe by injecting a 10% brine into the deboned chook. I rubbed it with nutmeg then left it for 24 hours to marinade. It was then panfried and roasted on a bed of onions, garlic, and thyme to an internal temperature of 60C.

Simple roast potatoes: Baby Nicola potatoes were parboiled for 20 minutes, then panfried in duck fat. They went into the oven at 180C for 45 minutes, next to the chicken.

Wilted spinach: Baby spinach leaves were wilted on a frypan with some butter, salt, and lemon juice.

Result: The chicken had a really assertive nutmeg flavour. I found it a little overpowering, and could have done with some balance from other spices. Roasting the chicken over onions made for a beautiful sauce - plenty of flavour in those moist onions.


----------



## helloitslucas

petalsandcoco said:


> I agree 100 %.
> 
> Lucas, that would have been a good dish to enter the offal challenge with, you can still post if you want, GM would like this great addition, I am sure.
> 
> @ Ordo: It's picture perfect. A fav of mine.
> 
> @ Scuba: what a great looking pic, magazine quality
> 
> @ Jake: Handsome looking sandwich ! Love the combo.


I must've missed that challenge! I would have done a few process photos if I had known it. I'll post it in there now.


----------



## pollopicu

Ordo, your posts always make me drool.

Tonight I made cod loin with roasted tomato confit, topped with a simple mirepoix, and shiitake mushrooms.










and an Asian ginger-carrot slaw.


----------



## jake t buds

Speaking of asian slaw -

Shredded cabbage, julienned yellow bell pepper, sliced red onion, mint. Dressing : sesame oil, soy sauce, red wine vinegar, peanut butter, lime juice, grated ginger, minced garlic, palm sugar.

Served with pork/shrimp potstickers.





  








potstickers_slaw1106_s.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 11, 2013








Soy/ rice wine vinegar/ chili/ sliced scallion/ dipping sauce.

Oh. And beer.


----------



## scubadoo97

Pollo and Jake. Dynamite looking dishes


----------



## petalsandcoco

MissyD: great looking dishes, I sure hope your going to enter your lobster and crab pasta dish in the challenge ?!

Keith: a nicely prepared dish. I like the flavour profiles.

Pollo: just stunning ! 

Jake: tell me your going to enter those cute potstickers in the challenge ?


----------



## jake t buds

petalsandcoco said:


> Jake: tell me your going to enter those cute potstickers in the challenge ?


The gyoza was store bought. I dunno. But I like the "cute" description. I'll take that any day. How can you turn down cute potsickers?


----------



## missyd

petalsandcoco said:


> MissyD: great looking dishes, I sure hope your going to enter your lobster and crab pasta dish in the challenge ?!


Challenge? haven't been able to hop on the forums very much in the past month because i've been so busy in school i hardly have time to do much of anything except homework and studying. What challenge are you talking about?


----------



## koukouvagia

MissyD said:


> Challenge? haven't been able to hop on the forums very much in the past month because i've been so busy in school i hardly have time to do much of anything except homework and studying. What challenge are you talking about?


We have a monthly challenge here run by the forum members. http://www.cheftalk.com/t/76049/challenge-june-2013-pasta

You can post photos and/or recipes and at the end of the month the OP chooses a "Winner" of the challenge. Ok you don't actually win anything, but as the winner you do get to post next month's challenge! Last month's OP was petals.


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks, Petals and Scuba


----------



## teamfat

Quick and simple. Leftover grilled turkey breast in canned mole verde, freshened up with onion, garlic and jalapeno. Topped with sour cream and spigs of cilantro right out of the garden:





  








mole.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jun 13, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Tonight I made chicken Kiev, cream sauce with just a touch of grain mustard, creamy mashed potatoes and sauteed spinach.


----------



## koukouvagia

Yum I love chicken Kiev - I've only had it pre packaged frozen but if that was good in sure the real thing is awesome!


----------



## pollopicu

Oh it is! I've never seen it sold frozen. I don't think I've ever even seen in on a menu either for that matter.. It's not only easy to make, but a fun process as well. 

btw the breadcrumbs are from a poppy seed roll. I realized I didn't have breadcrumbs in the house, but I did indeed have a roll (with poppy seed top), I threw it in the cuisinart till fine, then toasted the crumbs for 6 min. at 350. Couldn't have found better breadcrumbs at the market. I don't think I'll ever make Kiev with regular breadcrumbs again.


----------



## scubadoo97

I came across some Cobia yesterday. Cut a couple big chunks and gave it a standard seasoning of s/p and a dusting of Wondra. Sear it off and served with a relish of pineapple, multicolor sweet peppers, mango and cherry tomatoes over a smear of red pepper purée and guacamole along side a shaved asparagus salad


----------



## pollopicu

Beautiful Scuba. Love all the vibrant colors.


----------



## ordo

I made an inverted cottage pie. Placed the potato pure on the bottom of an individual buttered bowl and the meat as a filling.

At the moment of serving, unmold the pie, cut it and discover some goodness.





  








GiJerMg.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 14, 2013












  








sdoFw8Q.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 14, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Ordo, so delicious. It's very much like the Latin chuchifrito called relleno de papa I make which are very similar. Let me see if i can find a picture..


----------



## pollopicu

These are the rellenos de papa I made a couple years ago. Although, I like your ratio of meat to potatoes the best. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## chefedb

Terriaki chicken on a skewer, fried rice, sautéed  shrimp potstickers all homemade.


----------



## ordo

Pollopicu said:


> These are the rellenos de papa I made a couple years ago. Although, I like your ratio of meat to potatoes the best. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


Very alike Pollopicu. Those_ rellenos de papa_ (in fact they are _rellenos de carne_) are fried. Must be delicious and quicker. I guess we would call them _croquetas de papa rellenas_ here.


----------



## pollopicu

Ya veo que eres de Buenos Aires! in PR they call them rellenos de papa, but it makes total sense that they should be called rellenos de _carne_.

I dated a guy from Argentina when i was in high school and when we used to cut class he used to take me to his house and cook me _churrasco_. Ah, those were the days of endless love. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## ordo

Come here Pollopicu. I will cook a nice_ bife de chorizo_ for you, We'll make love and live in an everlasting happiness.

Of course, first i will have to kill my wife and probably your husband. A minor detail.





  








2e58hgk.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 14, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Lmao!

oh my goodness that is one juicy piece of _carne_!


----------



## pollopicu

Had a Power Green Salad with a honey lime vinaigrette. A little over-sized, but I was hungry after a good jog.


----------



## colleens

Ordo and Pollopicu, those pies look scrumptious!  I love the pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Scuba, Pollo and Ordo,

I think your dishes are fantastic and great pics !


----------



## koukouvagia

It's a nice morning when you wake up to pictures of fried food and steak.


----------



## chrisbelgium

I made these a few days ago. Let's call it junk food without the guilt. BTW, it's strawberry season over here. What's more tasty than strawberries straight from the farmer's field?

- savory salad dish; potato, corn salad (mâche in French money), scallion, tzaziki and the junk

- strawberries lightly topped with a humble dot of a mixture of mascarpone with added cream to loosen it a bit and honey, so healthy...





  








aardappelsaladeTzaziki.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 15, 2013











  








AardbeiMascarponeHoning.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 15, 2013







a


----------



## genemachine

Dat salad.... My favourite - lots of potatoes, mâche and whatever. The whatever preferably including bacon.


----------



## scubadoo97

Chris, the potato salad err..junk food looks wonderful


----------



## pollopicu

Chris, wonderful looking dishes. I especially like how thick you make the tzaziki.

I love healthy clean dish presentations.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

chris '*the junk*' is that cut up hot dogs or some sort of sausage in the potatoes?


----------



## bughut

Re. inverted cottage pies.Thats my idea of heaven Ordo Bet it tastes bloody gd too. any crunchy bits?...Even better.


----------



## bughut

IMG_0169.JPG




__
bughut


__
Jun 15, 2013








It's our 22nd anniversary dinner... Salmon steaks with shop bought Coquille St Jaques.(normandy supermarket...v v good) melange of potatoes, broccoli, mushrooms and carrots.

Rose wine...Roc de Breyssac Fronton 2012 ...Dessert to follow


----------



## bughut

IMG_0170.jpg




__
bughut


__
Jun 15, 2013








Dessert...courtesy of nestle


----------



## jake t buds

Around the corner pizza joint in nyc.





  








NY_pizza0404small.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 15, 2013








I dolled it up with oregano, garlic powder, red chili flakes, and parm.


----------



## pollopicu

I need me a slice of that. I've been jonesing for pizza for at least 2 weeks now.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Sorry about this Pollopicu…

This is our last day of freedom from our 'nothing white' diet… 

For Christmas I gave DH a coupon book with one of each of his favorite dishes that I make. This morning he very quietly (just like a little kid) came up to me with his hands behind his back; slowly he pulls around one of his gift certificate for homemade pizza.





  








December 2012 006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 16, 2013








This is our last hooray, for tomorrow there is no white foods!

PIZZA!!






  








PIZZA NIGHT!! 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 16, 2013








I don't know if you can see peeking out, a piece of that nasty anchovy that he so loves.


----------



## scubadoo97

Scallops and sautéed corn relish flavored with a splash of bourbon during cooking


----------



## butzy

The leftover sauce from the pasta contest, but Asianized /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

I added some extra chili's, some lime leaves, fish sauce and a bit of fresh coriander (cilantro).

It always amazes me how you can totally change a dish by just adding some different condiments.

No picture as it looks fairly much the same as the one in the pasta thread


----------



## chrisbelgium

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> chris '*the junk*' is that cut up hot dogs or some sort of sausage in the potatoes?


I'm pointing at those hotdog sausages, K-girl, who wants to know what thy put in those things, I certainly don't. But once in a while they do taste so nice...


----------



## chrisbelgium

This dish was totally improvised yesterday while sticking my head in the fridge and then into the freezer where my prawns live amongst other stuff. It's some sort of warm taboulé, using bulgur to which I added a fried mix of red onion, red peppers, preserved lemons, provençale style fresh herbs: thyme, oregano, savory. At the end I added the juice of 1/2 fresh lemon and ample fresh dille.

Topped with shortly fried prawns, split in half lenghtways. You have to remove the dark p**channel anyway, but when you split them in half, they will curl up nicely into handsome bitesize corkscrews while frying in a hot pan.

Let's call it taboulé of bulgur with prawns;





  








scampiBulgur1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 16, 2013











  








scampiBulgur2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 16, 2013











  








scampiBulgur3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 16, 2013


----------



## scubadoo97

That how all my meals are cooked. Root around the fridge and pantry looking for inspiration. It's what makes it fun to be spontaneous 

Chris the bulgur and prawns is a great idea. Looks delicious


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ChrisBelgium said:


> I'm pointing at those hotdog sausages, K-girl, who wants to know what thy put in those things, I certainly don't. But once in a while they do taste so nice...
Click to expand...

I _LOVE_ hot dogs! I never thought to pair them with potatoes... yum! chris, I'm nipping that one form you, for sure! maybe leftover grilled crisp hot dogs and leftover potatoes, some mayo, diced onion and celery, maybe some shredded carrots


----------



## helloitslucas

954834_10151622402279407_245159806_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jun 16, 2013








Bacon baked beans, smoked sausages with apples and onions, over easy egg.

After two weeks of constant travel, hiking and not enough calories. Also not wanting to admit how many pre-packed sandwiches I have eaten recently. Tonight was a huge comfort meal for me. The wheelbarrow load of spicy dijon mustard was added after the photo was taken.


----------



## french fries

Lucas, that looks like a great English breakfast! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefedb

It's  Fathers day and  Wife cooked  Meat Loaf, smashed potato, Brussel sprouts with Bacon and Butter, .Brown Mushroom Gravy, Publix   Key Lime Pie.  I pigged out ,as this is my favorite meal and she knows it. Enough meat loaf left for sandwich tomorrow for lunch.


----------



## missyd

This is dinner from last night - been so busy with school work and studying for midterms this is all i was able to manage:





  








salmondinner.jpg




__
missyd


__
Jun 16, 2013








poached & pan seared salmon with quinoa and a mixed green salad dressed with balsamic & lemon vinaigrette. don't mind the chip on the back of the plate. plate is another casualty of my children's dish washing


----------



## jake t buds

> don't mind the chip on the back of the plate. plate is another casualty of my children's dish washing


Fixed





  








LL.jpeg




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 17, 2013


----------



## teamfat

Salmon looks good.  Came close to doing that tonight, am planning chicken melt sandwiches with a modest side salad.

mjb.


----------



## missyd

jake t buds said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jake t buds
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 17, 2013


hahaha awesome. if only you could come over here and fix all the chipped dishes for real /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

Great looking food everyone.

This weekend my sister asked for a few curry dishes so this is what we ended up making. (it is hard to believe how much work that goes into making these dishes and the short amount of time to eat it.)





  








044.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 17, 2013







Took a boneless leg of lamb





  








052.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 17, 2013







Prepped the meat





  








056.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 17, 2013







Made the sauce and then added 3 1/2 cups of yogurt.





  








057.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 17, 2013







Finished in a slow cooker





  








058.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 17, 2013







Okra cooking in a pot





  








059.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 17, 2013







Cauliflower & potato





  








061.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 17, 2013







Spinach & cottage cheese





  








062.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 17, 2013







Served with naan, basmati rice, veg salad, and chutney. Dessert was 3 color sorbet. Food was for 20 plates.


----------



## pollopicu

Petals, that curry stew looks to die for.


----------



## ordo

Wow petals. That's intense cooking. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Crickey!

Petals you made *SIX* different dishes for *20 PEOPLE*, _on your day off?_

Tell your husband you need a raise!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thanks everyone.

K-girl: I cook most weekends, for work or home. That meal was for my sister's dinner party ( she wanted a taste of India ).

Day off ? What in the world is that ? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## pollopicu

Today I made a pan roasted tarragon chicken breast, with caramelized onions in a grain mustard gastrique over polenta.

The awesomest part of todays meal? I used radish micro-greens from our own garden!


----------



## jake t buds

Very nice Pollopico. And I'm not a polenta fan. I'd eat that in a heartbeat.


----------



## eastshores

Wow! That chicken and polenta dish looks extremely tasty!! I am starting a health kick today.. so I went with steelhead trout over red quinoa with a garden salad.





  








trout.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 18, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Thank you, jake and shore 


Shore, I love light healthy food, and that dish looks like it's right up my alley. I could eat fish 5 times a week.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Pollo : Just stunning !  I call that perfect plating.

Shores: Another winning dish ! I really enjoy the nutty flavor of quinoa.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Petals, you are so incredible! And what a playlist of unknown dishes that I would love to learn how to make. Would you consider giving me political asile for a month or three?

Pollopicu; I love polenta, I love the combo of chicken and tarragon, in fact I'm gonna shamelessly steal your idea.


----------



## pollopicu

Thank you Petals and Chris /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Steal away. Recipes or ideas here belong to no one. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

ChrisBelgium said:


> Petals, you are so incredible! And what a playlist of unknown dishes that I would love to learn how to make. Would you consider giving me political asile for a month or three?


I'm nothing Chris, but thank you for the compliment. At one point in your life you might have already made or tasted these dishes.

I think we should go to a market like this:





  








spice 1.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 18, 2013












  








spice 2.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 18, 2013












  








spice 3.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 18, 2013








Walk in, take a deep breath, and exhale. There is a world of spices out there so many of us yet to experience, and I just want to embrace it with every fiber of my being.


----------



## eastshores

I really wish we had markets like that in the US! The closest I've found was at a store when visiting New Jersey called Shop Rite. They had a massive olive bar. There were two full bars of all things briney and olive oily! I even took a picture of one of them:





  








WP_000077.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 18, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

We have this dish called "worst met appelmoes" that I have been eating since I grew teeth, around 60 years ago.

It's apple compôte and pork sausage. Here in a variation where I used apples and apricots.

So simple to make and your kids will love it! The simplest way is to use apples only, ferm sweet ones, no Granny Smiths or the like.

Peel, cut in chunks, add a few tbsp of water and cook until firm with a bit of lemon juice and a chunk of butter. When soft after 30 minutes or so, add sugar to taste. Squash just a little with the back of a spoon, et voilà. Served with a panfried sausage and a few spuds. Life can be that easy and delicious.

Other variations on the compôte; apples only and a bit of cinnamon, apples and rhubarb, rhubarb only...

In Holland they also have a wintery mix of potato and apple called "hete bliksem" (hot lightning), but you gonna have to ask Butzy for the recipe.





  








WorstMetAppelmoes1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 18, 2013











  








WorstMetAppelmoes2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 18, 2013











  








WorstMetAppelmoes3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 18, 2013







.


----------



## petalsandcoco

*"Served with a panfried sausage and a few spuds. Life can be that easy and delicious."*

You said it !

Apple paired with pork is always been nice. Rhubarb has been in full swing here and I have been on a kick of strawberry & rhubarb.


----------



## pollopicu

Chris, I'm so hungry right now i wish i could just jump into that plate of goodness.


----------



## scubadoo97

petalsandcoco said:


> ChrisBelgium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Petals, you are so incredible! And what a playlist of unknown dishes that I would love to learn how to make. Would you consider giving me political asile for a month or three?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nothing Chris, but thank you for the compliment. At one point in your life you might have already made or tasted these dishes.
> 
> I think we should go to a market like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spice 1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 18, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spice 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 18, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spice 3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 18, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walk in, take a deep breath, and exhale. There is a world of spices out there so many of us yet to experience, and I just want to embrace it with every fiber of my being.
Click to expand...

Petals. You are so modest
I look forward to your posts

The only thing worst than just looking at that market is being there with no kitchen to cook in.


----------



## helloitslucas

pasta.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jun 19, 2013








Pasta fonduta. I think that is what it is called. I just called it cheesy goodness! Marscapone, gruyere cheese and marjoram. Yum.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Lucas, you outdid yourself . It looks wonderful, please tell me your going to post that in the June pasta thread ?


----------



## helloitslucas

Thank you! I finally got a pasta maker and that is my first batch of noodles on it. I am actually going to enter the pasta challenge once I can get my wife to take photos of the process for me. A bit hard taking process photos while covered in flour.


----------



## ordo

Beautiful pasta, Lucas. Simple, delicious.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I adore freshly made pasta with cheese rather than tomato... lucas that looks so deicious, nice 'fat' noodles as my DH would say, looks like a nice chew to them, not too much sauce... but just right! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## bumps

A pork chop with a serving of apple sauce. yummy!!


----------



## jake t buds

Lucas -  what machine did you use for your pasta?


----------



## ordo

First, thanks Chris, for sharing your photo set up in the pasta challenge. I'm working with a Canon EOS 7 with Canon 15-85mm. lens. Sometimes i use a Lumix DMC ZS3. Natural lighting also.

Today at lunch with friends i cooked a cottage pie with a salad. Wine: Trumpeter Cabernet Sauvignon ( i'm not a believer in the insignia argentinean Malbec) 2009 from Rutini.





  








ht6LjK0.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 20, 2013












  








nR9UJrC.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 20, 2013


----------



## bumps

looks amazing...


----------



## helloitslucas

jake t buds said:


> Lucas - what machine did you use for your pasta?


It is a Imperia Electric restaurant pasta machine that I purchased second hand. I purchased it at about 1/6 of the price(which brand new is a whopping $1,400 dollars.) because the motor was burned out. Then just replaced the motor and wah-lah! I have a restaurant grade pasta maker now.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Good for you Lucas ! Talk about a savings . When you have some time , it would be great to see it in action .

The opening day of summer is tomorrow and I am working on summer soups for work. Here is one that takes all but 5 minutes to make (assuming you have ingredients on hand)

*Cold Avocado Soup*





  








005.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 20, 2013







4 ripe avocados, juice of one lemon, 4 cups of chicken broth, 3/4 cup cream cheese, 1 cup dry white wine, 1 Tbsp worcestershire and salt and pepper to taste. It is very _Vich n Zilky. _


----------



## pollopicu

Ordo that cottage pie looks to die for.

Petals...that silky soup looks divine. I hope you don't mind if I try my hand at it. So luxurious. How did you get it so light and airy? did you use a food processor, a chinois or what? It seems to have a consistency of a mousse, when you fold the chocolate into cream and egg whites and it begins to swell with air. What's your secret?

I'm going to have to step my garden game up to use the flowers for presentation. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif next year for sure.


----------



## petalsandcoco

I agree Pollo, Ordo is the King of pies and has a way of making his food look so down home comfy.

Yes, it was all tossed into a food processor , blended till smooth then refrigerated , it's very mousse like.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Petals, lovely soup. But I have a question. I had such a plant in my garden a few years ago. In one season it had overgrown a lot of other plants, so I removed it.

We call it "_Oost-Indische kers_" or litterally East Indian cherry. May I ask what's the real english name for it?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you Chris.

The name of the plants we planted are called *Nasturium or Tropaeollum *The seeds and flowers are edible. They can grow into very large plants. There are over 80 species of these plants and the flower colors are incredible.

http://www.almanac.com/plant/nasturtium


----------



## goldilocks

Last night I made pan fried rump lamb steaks with ratatouille.





  








lamb.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jun 20, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

Absolutely spot-on cuisson Goldilocks! So appetizing.

(Off topic; Love your avatar!)


----------



## goldilocks

Thanks Chris (for both comments!)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif it was pretty yummy. I also made Lemon and Cream Cheese Muffins, which I brought into the office today. They went down a treat! The glaze wasn't quite right, they were still too warm really, but they tasted good.





  








muffin.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jun 20, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Nicely cooked meat, and beautifully presented, Goldi.

Chicken Piccata on a bed of sauteed Carrots and whole scallions










My husband is a hungry man, so I had to throw some roasted potatoes and an extra chicken breast into the mix.


----------



## scubadoo97

Your meal looks excellent Pollo. Your man is a lucky guy


----------



## french fries

A hungry lucky guy.


----------



## pollopicu

Thank you


----------



## hideoutchef

Dinner tonight started out with Jalapeno poppers.  Cored, stuffed with cream cheese wrapped in bacon then smoked for 3 hours.  Then we had Fried catfish with homemade tarter sauce, potato salad, cole slaw and smoked calico beans with ground beef (all homemade).  Followed up with bread pudding.


----------



## pollopicu

hideoutchef said:


> Dinner tonight started out with Jalapeno poppers. Cored, stuffed with cream cheese wrapped in bacon then smoked for 3 hours. Then we had Fried catfish with homemade tarter sauce, potato salad, cole slaw and smoked calico beans with ground beef (all homemade). Follo
> wed up with bread pudding.


I kid you not, my husband and I were just discussing wether or not to make those for our picnic, hideout. Love them, except mine aren't smoked. I could eat a dozen, easy,


----------



## chrisbelgium

What a nice dish Pollo, such fresh colors. And I agree, men should be fed potatoes.


----------



## helloitslucas

I had a similar dish last night, pollopicu. Hehe.





  








6509_10151632203269407_1787830162_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jun 21, 2013








Chicken in a white pepper sauce with roasted carrots and spring onions. Didn't care too much for presentation on this one, but it was tasty!


----------



## hideoutchef

Oh my, if you can eat a dozen of the regular ones, you would go nuts once you've had a slow smoked one, it's hard to stop eating them and most people either have me put them up, or will move to another room/area.  It adds another level of flavor and seems to back off the heat and intensify the pepper flavor.


----------



## pollopicu

Lucas, that cream sauce looks delish.

Hideout, I'm sure I would. A few weeks ago I was looking into a smoker for next summer. I know nothing about smoking though, but I'm a fast and passionate learner. I could see myself getting all into smoking.

Here are the jalapenos I made a few months back.


----------



## hideoutchef

poppers1.jpg




__
hideoutchef


__
Jun 21, 2013












  








poppers2.jpg




__
hideoutchef


__
Jun 21, 2013








Sorry, the camera in my phone doesn't take the best of pictures, and these are cold.

A quick trip through a 350°F oven in a pan covered with foil or in a foil pouch, to warm them back up and they are almost as good as fresh off the smoker. But everyone had their fill of poppers, even those that are scared of Jalapeńos because of the heat were eating and loving these. By the way, your poppers look really good.

If you have not bought a smoker yet, may I suggest a Traeger or similar brand pellet smoker. These are great smokers, and you are even able to compete in KCBS competitions with one. They are wonderful smokers that are quite capable of many many things. They claim grilling steaks/chops, but that is where we part agreement, I feel that they just don't get hot enough to properly grill a steak/chop. Burgers maybe, just not steaks/chops. Some of the fellow competitors complained about the pellet smokers because they were a "set it and forget it" smoker. Although it is much easier to operate one over the long haul, it still needs tending. They have been known to go out from time to time. Anyway, this "SIAFI" allows for more time spent on the task at hand, which is BBQ. Having a pellet smoker also opens up your choice of smoking woods greatly. The one drawback to them is they do need to be plugged in to 120v AC to drive the pellet agar. I personally own 2 075 Texas Grill Treager's and am very happy with them. http://www.traegergrills.com/shop/grills/BBQ075#.UcSF5_m84fU I was also able to get them approved with the Larimer County Health Department (CO) for use in a restaurant. These are great units but if the Texas is too big, the Junior, Lil' Tex or the Lil' Tex Elite are great for one or two people, they also go bigger. My favorite wood for smoking pork and chicken is cherry.


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks for all the info. I'll keep that all in mind /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I like how you wrap the entire pepper round and round in bacon. lol I need to do that too. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## pollopicu

tonight it was French-cut chicken breast with parsnip purée, sauteed asparagus and radishes, with grain mustard cream sauce.










another plating option..










I'm spoiling my husband this week because it's our 9 year wedding anniversary. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## bughut

A tin of chopped tomatoes... i often eat them when I'm being good. I simply add lea&perrins, salt, sweet chilli sauce. Zap in the microwave for 3 mins and eat like soup with wholemeal toast.


----------



## teamfat

The stuffed and bacon wrapped jalapenos, in various versions, are often referred to as Atomic Buffalo, uh, Treats on some of the BBQ forums.  I have yet to actually make any of my own.  Someday soon.

mjb.


----------



## helloitslucas

6508_10151634916899407_1204285660_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jun 22, 2013








Potato gnocchi with brown butter sage sauce. And a side salad with homemade buttermilk dressing.


----------



## ordo

Lazy home cook lunch. Leftovers, rustic baguette and radicchio-daikon salad (touch of orange marmalade).





  








2q34w1w.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 22, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

Pork filet with "primeur" vegetables, aka early vegetables.

Amost all prep can be done in advance for a small dinner party, serving this kind of dish. All veggies were cleaned, boiled or steamed earlier, then cooled asap and stored in the fridge, ready to warm in butter (don't let the butter color) on low fire and seasoned just before serving. I also added raw spring onion and boiled white asparagus from a day earlier and of course the green beans wrapped in serrano, somewhat eighties style. Potatoes are fried in oil on high fire until golden.

Same with prepping meat, a piece of pork filet weighing 1 kg (2lb). I pushed a knife twice on the same spot through the meat to make a crossed incision and repeated that twice, making 3 tunnels, then stuffed with serrano, fresh herbs: thyme, rosemary, sage, parsley, very finely chopped garlic, pepper and a little breadcrumbs. Sear on all sides and set aside until needed. Finish in the oven for around 45 minutes, in this case @ 180°C + 10 minutes rest.

Sauce made with serrano ham, white wine, veal stock, cream and finished with Dijon mustard.





  








VarkensfiletPrimeurs1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 23, 2013











  








VarkensfiletPrimeurs3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 23, 2013












  








VarkensfiletPrimeurs4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 23, 2013











  








VarkensfiletPrimeurs5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 23, 2013


----------



## genemachine

MIghty fine stuff again!

Just an afternoon snack: Ruccola fresh from the garden with tomatoes, basil, grana padano shavings, nasturtium flowers and a balsamico vinaigrette:





  








IMG_1012.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 23, 2013


----------



## genemachine

And for dinner - a cheeseburger made from scratch.

First, we raise a cow. Well, no, actually, I messed up with the timing on that one, so I just got some fresh mince from my butcher.

However, time to make some BBQ sauce:





  








IMG_1004.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 23, 2013








Tomatos, onion, garlic and sweet/hot peppers from my turkish greengrocer.





  








IMG_1010.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 23, 2013








Simmer with some rum, coffee, worchestershire sauce, star anise, dried chiles, a dash of five spice, then puree and strain.





  








IMG_1015.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 23, 2013








Prepare some rolls and bake.





  








IMG_1021.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 23, 2013








The garnishes and condiments: home-smoked bacon, home-pickled cucumbers, onion, salad from the garden and some gruyere, aforementioned BBQ sauce and dijon mustard.





  








IMG_1032.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 23, 2013








Now grill it.





  








IMG_1035.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 23, 2013








And done.


----------



## koukouvagia

And that's how to make a burger


----------



## ordo

Koukouvagia said:


> And that's how to make a burger


From scratch. Even the BBQ sauce. Amazing.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Wonderful looking dishes everyone , in fact , just amazing.

@ GM : What , no egg ? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

Now that is what we call " Zee Hamburgoise " ! purrrfect.


----------



## goldilocks

I am super hungry now.. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif I can hear my stomache saying "I want to try all of that!"

Thank goodness it's almost time for me to leave work, go home and cook dinner.


----------



## helloitslucas

1010192_10151639140914407_231828397_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jun 24, 2013








My wife is a vegan(I am a carnivore) so I made lentil and cauliflower burgers with avocado spread and roasted red peppers for dinner tonight. My homemade buns and crisps turned out lovely, too! Nothing like creating an entire dish from scratch...even if it is vegan. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## genemachine

Hah! The burger battle is on, I see! Nice one, Lucas!

Also, thanks, everyone! I make that kind of BBQ sauce every couple of months - keeps easily in the fridge for three months or so. And it's great stuff to baste ribs or anything you decide to smoke or BBQ.

Most time-consuming part of my burger was the bun. I am playing around with Beranbaums "Bread Bible" currently. Great recipes, but you need the weekend for them. For that bun, I prepared a sponge from a first batch of flour, yeast and water, whisked it quickly, rested it for 4 hours at room temperature, then over night in the fridge. Let it warm up to room temp again, cover with the second batch of flour mixed with more yeast and just enough milk to keep it still dry. Rest for 4 more hours until the sponge bubbles through the flour on top. Add butter, knead a minute. Rest 20 minutes. Knead 10 minutes until smooth and separating from the bowl, mix in salt. Let rest for two hours until volume has doubled. Fold and poke slightly. Rest for two more hours until volume has doubled again. Form into rolls, give it another short rest. Brush with butter, sprinkle with sesame and bake for 45 min or until golden at 175°C. Crisp and mighty fluffy. Made some baguettes of the remaining dough - todays office lunch was secured, too


----------



## missyd

helloitslucas said:


> 1010192_10151639140914407_231828397_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 24, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is a vegan(I am a carnivore) so I made lentil and cauliflower burgers with avocado spread and roasted red peppers for dinner tonight. My homemade buns and crisps turned out lovely, too! Nothing like creating an entire dish from scratch...even if it is vegan. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


that burger looks & sounds amazing

made this one a little while ago but couldn't get a pic before they were all eaten. homemade buns were a huge hit with everyone





  








burger2.jpg




__
missyd


__
Jun 25, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Oh my goodness, you guys are killing me. I love everyone's dishes!


----------



## chrisbelgium

Gene; incredible burger, yummmm!

Lucas; could you please give the recipe for the lentil burger? Thanks.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thought I would throw something into the mixer:





  








034.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 25, 2013


----------



## helloitslucas

ChrisBelgium said:


> Gene; incredible burger, yummmm!
> 
> Lucas; could you please give the recipe for the lentil burger? Thanks.


Absolutely! It is a light and delicious burger. It isn't my recipe, but here it is: http://www.veganricha.com/2013/03/red-lentil-cauliflower-burger-with.html



petalsandcoco said:


> Thought I would throw something into the mixer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 034.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 25, 2013


PERFECTION. Made my mouth water! Great job!





  








1045258_10151640916734407_1377218474_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jun 25, 2013








Tonights dinner is a chicken curry panini with swiss cheese and pineapple. I recreated my favourite snack from a shop in Lucerne because I was craving it. It was SOOOO good!


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks Lucas, just read the recipe. Have to try that.


----------



## ordo

Pionono. Blame Lucas for that rose.





  








BOUAwgM.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 25, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco

Ordo

I take it you made a pionono . Are those orange rinds on top ? Is it made with a sweet chocolate filling ?

@ Lucas : Nice finishing touch ! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## genemachine

Now that looks like a mighty tasty burger, petals!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you GM. There are no condiments on the buger -from bottom to top - :  grain fed beef, blue cheese, white onion, tomato, sauerkraut, sunny side up egg on a sesame bun.

The info on the dough you made was very interesting, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## genemachine

No need for condiments with that combination. So much flavour!

Regarding the dough - it was based on this book: 
I am not that heavily into baking, but everything I tried from there worked out great. Mind you, nothing to make quickly on a weekday evening, those recipes require time and dedication. One full day of dedicated work on everything, basically - at least. If you want to go for her Ciabatta, better plan in 5 days. But everything came out great so far- from burger buns through baguettes to sourdough rye breads that made this here Bavarian happy.


----------



## pollopicu

Drawing inspiration from Petals wonderful cold avocado soup, I decided to make my own and serve it as an amuse bouche.

Avocado, chicken broth, cilantro, lime juice, and kosher salt.


----------



## scubadoo97

Looks so inviting Pollo


----------



## pollopicu

Thank you, Scuba.


----------



## mike9

I made a pot of delicious Charro beans and served them with a crispy pork taco.





  








IMG_20130626_171028_zpsadc04ae1.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 27, 2013


----------



## durangojo

Pollopicu said:


> tonight it was French-cut chicken breast with parsnip purée, sauteed asparagus and radishes, with grain mustard cream sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another plating option..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm spoiling my husband this week because it's our 9 year wedding anniversary.


Pollopicu,

Your chicken dish looks divine,and your garden fresh micro greens really makes the plate. Would you explain your grain mustard cream sauce? It really is lovely, as are the parsnips. Seems that either parsnips have gone out of favor lately or people just tend to eat them in the winter. I think they are great anytime....again, really nice plating...

joey
I'm all for spoiling husbands......they so truly deserve it.......happy anniversary


----------



## helloitslucas

Pollopicu said:


> Drawing inspiration from Petals wonderful cold avocado soup, I decided to make my own and serve it as an amuse bouche.
> 
> Avocado, chicken broth, cilantro, lime juice, and kosher salt.


That looks delicious and inspired me to make a chilled soup for lunch today. Cold asparagus soup(asparagus, vegetable stock, pineapple)





  








1045243_10151644532329407_1267632106_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jun 27, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco

Those soups are just lovely, how can you go wrong with that ? If ever you have *alot *of guests and wish to change the plating a bit, I like to put them in white demi tasses & saucers. I enjoy both your bowls, c'est chic.


----------



## pollopicu

Durangojo, thank you very much!

For the grain mustard cream sauce...in a clean pan, I sauteed finely mined shallots in a little bit of olive oil and butter, once those were cooked (about 1-2 min) I add wine, let it reduce to an almost au sec, then I add chicken broth, and allow that to reduce just a little until it thickens just slightly, then add the cream, let that reduce a bit as well, then add a touch of course grained mustard, I use _kosciusko coarse grain mustard_ brand. It's the mustard aisles well-kept secret. I then season it with s+p, and it's ready to serve.

The thing with that picture is that i added too much shallots to the sauce, although it was delicious, but visually i would have liked a silkier consistency. So next time i'd either add just a tiny bit of shallots, or strain, then reheat my sauce for a super silky texture.

oops edited, thought you meant the radishes, but yes, Parsnips are good all year round.

Petals, you created a cold soup chain reaction. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

Lucas, your soup looks delicious too.


----------



## genemachine

Cabbage and lentil stew with various vegetables, stewed in lamb stock and yogurth, seasoned with ras el hanout and fresh mint, basil and lemon balm:





  








IMG_1037.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 27, 2013


----------



## scubadoo97

A simple seared tuna with fennel and arugula salad and a clementine/lemon vinaigrette


----------



## pollopicu

Gene, I love stews, and forget about it if it has lentils.

Scuba, now you have me craving tuna. I haven't had fresh tuna since 2 years ago.


----------



## cheflayne

I took inspiration from the rendangs of the Minangkabau culture in Sumatra. I did a wet rendang or kalio with the much dreaded and maligned tofu, yams, kale, zucchini, yellow squash, corn, chickpeas, and fire roasted tomatoes. Served it with brown rice. The rendang paste was made using dried red chiles, shallots, garlic, ginger, galangal, lemongrass, coriander, cumin, fennel, nutmeg, and tamarind. I simmered the paste with vegie stock and coconut milk. Added the tofu and vegies and simmered until tender. Finished up with toasted coconut, palm sugar, and ****** lime leaves.





  








rendang.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Jun 28, 2013


----------



## ordo

A classic. Liver and onions, quick sautée in butter, olive oil and champagne deglazed, Ah, and a very light touch of sugar.





  








A1aiCJg.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 28, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Cheflayne and Ordo, both your dishes look delicious as always.


----------



## scubadoo97

Not exactly dinner but a between meal snack. After boning out two organic chickens I was left with some nice livers

While the rest of the carcass and giblets went in the pressure cooker to make stock the livers were browned in butter with diced onions and finished with port










I could make a dinner on these


----------



## genemachine

Getting some chickens to process tomorrow. And hell, yeah, that's what I will do!


----------



## eastshores

Made gazpacho for the first time, served it with jumbo lump crab and diced cucumber. Then I made two of the best pizzas I've made to date. The first was a spinach alfredo with fresh mozzarella. The second was prosciutto, portabella, and pesto. Shaved red onion would have gone well with the second but will have to wait for next time.





  








dinner.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 29, 2013


----------



## scubadoo97

Wow those pics look great. Really nice looking gazpacho and the pizza looks fab


----------



## pollopicu

The pizza in the middle? I'm claiming.


----------



## durangojo

image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 29, 2013







not the best photo.......shrimp with roasted poblano, tomatillos and white cheddar sauce over sweet corn casserole.

joey


----------



## pollopicu

Joey, that looks so creamy good.


----------



## scubadoo97

Looks great Joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

My girl Joey!  I LOVE SHRIMPS!!  GIMME!


----------



## chrisbelgium

durangojo said:


> ....shrimp with roasted poblano, tomatillos and white cheddar sauce over sweet corn casserole.


I'd love to taste that, Joey. There's a lot of flavors I yet have to discover; poblano, tomatillo and sweet corn casserole.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Great looking dishes everyone, all things I enjoy.

@ Joey: Great looking dish ! Now that's a dish with a Whole Lotta Love !


----------



## chefedb

Chicken Cordon Rouge. Broccoli Au Gratin, Baked Golden Taters  and later Publix Brand Pineapple upside down cake ice cream.


----------



## eastshores

Nice dish Joey! Very intriguing flavors. Chefdb sounds like you ate well. Go Publix! I was just at mine and was pleased to see they've added a slew of dried chilis in the ethnic aisle. Ancho chilis are key to my chili and I always had to hunt all over to find them.

This is about to go on the grill for a few hours. Should be self explanatory /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif





  








roast.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 30, 2013


----------



## ordo

Wow. That's stunning, eastshores.


----------



## pollopicu

eastshores said:


> Nice dish Joey! Very intriguing flavors. Chefdb sounds like you ate well. Go Publix! I was just at mine and was pleased to see they've added a slew of dried chilis in the ethnic aisle. Ancho chilis are key to my chili and I always had to hunt all over to find them.
> 
> This is about to go on the grill for a few hours. Should be self explanatory /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roast.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> eastshores
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 30, 2013


Beautiful! Can't wait to see the cooked result.


----------



## eastshores

Thanks for the kind words! we had some afternoon thunderstorms roll in just as the pot roast was done so I sat outside watching the storm roll by with my comfort food 





  








WP_20130630_005.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 30, 2013


----------



## chef-josh

Pulled pork is on the menu at least once a week in our house,




  








image.jpg




__
chef-josh


__
Jun 30, 2013







in some way or another. Sometimes on pizza, or on a hoagie with bbq sauce and pickles or like tonight, Mexican style...


----------



## pollopicu

Shores, omg that looks sooo good. The gravy is silky smooth. If that were my plate, I'd have a lot more meat on it though.. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## pollopicu

Chef Josh, those look so light and yummy. Just the kind of food I should've been cooking on a hot day like today.

Tonight it was Thai coconut curry chicken for us. I don't know what I was thinking, but we enjoyed it.


----------



## eastshores

Chef Josh very good looking tacos. All of those fresh veges look great.

Pollo that's a fine looking curry! I love curries but have never cooked the thai styles. They are distinctly different tasting than Indian curries. Both of us cooked a stew on a hot summer day.. whewwww I'm just glad to be sitting in air conditioning right now!


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks, Shores.

You're lucky, we don't have central ac. We have to suffer all day till it's time to go to bed. We have a window unit in the bedroom but it's struggles to keep the air cool. For three days now it's been so muggy, sticky and humid.


----------



## chef-josh

Thanks Pollopicu, Never really thought about them as light, but your right, and perfect in the summer with a cold beer. Your thai curry is definitely my kind of food, Thai is one of my favorites especially Pad thai, what's not to like?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Shores, Josh and Pollo; terrific dishes.

Pad Thai ? Heavenly . I made shrimp on the bbq.





  








011.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 1, 2013







Chopped coriander, chopped parsley, zest of one lemon, 1 1/2 tsp cumin, minced garlic, crushed red and black peppercorns, olive oil, salt.





  








014.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 1, 2013







Prep shrimp





  








013.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 1, 2013







Mix in a bowl, toss in the shrimp, refrigerate for 15 minutes. I do not put lemon juice and I am sure you know why .





  








026.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 1, 2013







3-4 minutes on one side , turn - 2 minutes other side ( Temp 300 )





  








037.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 1, 2013












  








038.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 1, 2013







Served with Salad and a glass of Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## koukouvagia

Petals, pour me a glass and I'll be right over!


----------



## eastshores

WOW petals! Those shrimp look so fat and tasty! Great summer dishes everyone.


----------



## pollopicu

Petals, lovely shrimp.

Shores, an icy ice cold corona with lime is exactly what I was thinking too.


----------



## jake t buds

Fish Tacos :

Sliced cabbage/sliced red onion/ short julianne Serrano chili/ sour cream/ lime juice/ salt





  








fish_taco_slaw1.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 1, 2013











  








fish_taco_slaw2.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 1, 2013











  








fish_taco_taco.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 1, 2013








I fry the soft corn tacos in corn oil giving them shape

tempura (teaspoon baking soda/1 cup flour/ 1 cup ice cold seltzer/ 1 egg white/ pinch of salt.)





  








fish_taco_tempura_a.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 1, 2013











  








fish_taco_tempura2.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 1, 2013











  








fish_taco_ffish.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 1, 2013












  








fish_taco.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 1, 2013








Normally I add cilantro to the slaw and garnish but didn't have any.

Didn't have any radishes for garnish either. Oh well.

They were delicious anyway.


----------



## eastshores

Oh man.. those fried shells look deviously awesome. Do you use a mold to form them when frying?


----------



## chrisbelgium

Petals, I hope when I end up in heaven one day (which I dought), you'll be the cook up there and serve those shrimp at least once a week.

Jake; serving fish "goujons" in a crispy taco = 2 x pleasure!


----------



## jake t buds

eastshores said:


> Oh man.. those fried shells look deviously awesome. Do you use a mold to form them when frying?


Nope. I hold the taco into shape with long tweezer tongs in a small 6" cast iron pan with about 1/4 " of corn oil. Doesn't take long for them to get stiff enough to flip.

I've heard people bake them either folded or on a rod but I've never tried it. Seems like a waste of energy firing up the oven for 5-6 tacos, but it probably uses less oil by brushing them lightly. I don't feel like mine are oily, though. I drain them on a paper towel and they come out crisp and crunchy. No so much like the ones that fall apart like a cracker so it still holds up to biting.


----------



## ordo

Remarkable tacos, Jake. Fish tempura into tacos. Very nice.


----------



## eastshores

jake t buds said:


> Nope. I hold the taco into shape with long tweezer tongs in a small 6" cast iron pan with about 1/4 " of corn oil. Doesn't take long for them to get stiff enough to flip.
> 
> I've heard people bake them either folded or on a rod but I've never tried it. Seems like a waste of energy firing up the oven for 5-6 tacos, but it probably uses less oil by brushing them lightly. I don't feel like mine are oily, though. I drain them on a paper towel and they come out crisp and crunchy. No so much like the ones that fall apart like a cracker so it still holds up to biting.


Ah ok that makes sense. Also, I think your creation qualifies to be called a tempura fish chalupa, and I'm not talking about taco bell, but the idea is the same!


----------



## chef-josh

Wow Petals, those shiimp look and that marinade just delicious, our largest shrimp here in Sweden are at most a third of that size and mainly frozen and expensive, so i'm even more jealous. 
Jake t buds, what kind of fish in the taco? Does it make a difference?Own preference?


----------



## scubadoo97

Petals and Jake t, awesome meals


----------



## jake t buds

Chef-Josh said:


> Jake t buds, what kind of fish in the taco? Does it make a difference?Own preference?


TIlapia. You can use any fish you like. Anything that holds together easily.


----------



## mike9

Rainy, rainy day - I opted for a nice Duetsche/Polska meal - Small veal brats with bacon/cabbage/apple and potato perogies.





  








IMG_20130701_182847_zpsdb02943f.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 2, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ Jake : those look soooooo goooood, I have never had a fish taco, the shame of it ! I'll eat yours .

@ Mike: I have a soft spot for those num nums .


----------



## eastshores

I don't normally eat this heavy for lunch but I saw some good looking cod yesterday at the grocery store and I haven't had fish and chips in a long time .. so.. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








fishandchips.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 2, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Shores, that just made me so hungry.


----------



## mike9

Fish Tacos rule!!!


----------



## eastshores

Mike9 I've never had a perogie. Can you use something like a wonton skin to make them?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

It just doesn't get any fresher than this!


----------



## pollopicu

I'm sorry but that is disgusting and cruel. That poor animal.


----------



## chicagoterry

I'm not Mike but I can tell you one of my Polish friend's aunties have all given up making pierogi dough and just go ahead and use won ton wrappers. 

My friend himself goes traditional and makes the dough. It's not that hard & pierogi-making from scratch is a  lot of fun done as a group project.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> It just doesn't get any fresher than this!


I should have added this text that went with the email I got from a friend back in Hawaii. This dish has been around in Japan for a couple of years now, and Pollopicu, the Ika is dead, like any other food that you would eat, shrimps with the heads and legs and everything still intact...

It has a dead squid on top that "dances" when Soy Sauce is poured on it,

activating it's neurons (Odori don - The new dish where a squid comes

"back to life" and dances on your plate ...

Diners in Japan looking for a moving experience over dinner can now order

a squid that dances off their plate. A restaurant has created a dish, named

Odori don - literally meaning dancing squid rice bowl - by adding soy sauce

to a fresh squid. The high salt content in the sauce reacts with ions in cells

of the squids' tentacles creating voltage differences, and making the squid

move.

To prepare the dish, chefs at Ikkatei Tabiji, in Hakodate, Japan, first remove

the head of the squid before serving the body, with tentacles intact, over a

bowl of sushi rice. Seasoned soy sauce is then poured over it. As the squid

is served so fresh, when the sauce is added signals across nerve cell membranes

are re-activated temporarily, making it 'come back to life'. The body is then

removed and prepared by the chef to be served as a side accompaniment.

The meal, which is proving popular with diners, costs around ¥2,000 or £15.30

per person. The dish is such a success that the restaurant have patented the

name of the creation. Now other restaurants in the area have begun making

their own versions of the Hakodate dish, under different names.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I should have added this text that went with the email I got from a friend back in Hawaii. This dish has been around in Japan for a couple of years now, and Pollopicu, the Ika is dead, like any other food that you would eat, shrimps with the heads and legs and everything still intact...
> 
> It has a dead squid on top that "dances" when Soy Sauce is poured on it,
> 
> activating it's neurons (Odori don - The new dish where a squid comes
> 
> "back to life" and dances on your plate ...
> 
> Diners in Japan looking for a moving experience over dinner can now order
> 
> a squid that dances off their plate. A restaurant has created a dish, named
> 
> Odori don - literally meaning dancing squid rice bowl - by adding soy sauce
> 
> to a fresh squid. The high salt content in the sauce reacts with ions in cells
> 
> of the squids' tentacles creating voltage differences, and making the squid
> 
> move.
> 
> To prepare the dish, chefs at Ikkatei Tabiji, in Hakodate, Japan, first remove
> 
> the head of the squid before serving the body, with tentacles intact, over a
> 
> bowl of sushi rice. Seasoned soy sauce is then poured over it. As the squid
> 
> is served so fresh, when the sauce is added signals across nerve cell membranes
> 
> are re-activated temporarily, making it 'come back to life'. The body is then
> 
> removed and prepared by the chef to be served as a side accompaniment.
> 
> The meal, which is proving popular with diners, costs around ¥2,000 or £15.30
> 
> per person. The dish is such a success that the restaurant have patented the
> 
> name of the creation. Now other restaurants in the area have begun making
> 
> their own versions of the Hakodate dish, under different names.


That gave me goosepumps , and at the same tme where i thought it was interesting i kept thinking ~why would someone wanna eat and or have an experience like that ~ just a tad creepy but it was interesting...

I would probably try it ONCE , but i dont think i would become a loyal customer at such a restaurant <_<


----------



## pollopicu

I'm glad you posted that because I was honestly disturbed by that video. I still am. Looks too real, like the squid is suffering or something.


----------



## eastshores

I saw that squid thing on a show once, they explained that it was done as a way of showing that the squid is very fresh. Apparently once the squid has been dead for too long it will not react like this to the soy. So it's not actually some morbid trick.


----------



## helloitslucas

1011889_10151657679084407_361834450_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 3, 2013








West African-style peanut soup. I say style because I substituted the traditional African spices for similar, available, ones. Still absolutely amazing and filling.


----------



## chefedb

I made a Chile Tortilla Pie with salad


----------



## eastshores

Looks good lucas, what are the greens .. looks like maybe cabbage?


----------



## helloitslucas

eastshores said:


> Looks good lucas, what are the greens .. looks like maybe cabbage?


Savoy cabbage. I wanted kale, but one thing I have noticed living here is that kale is nowhere to be found.


----------



## pollopicu

Lucas, that looks delicious, and I love how you plated it.


----------



## eastshores

It's not easy to get rice that well separated. I recently switched to the technique I read on here, BIG pot of water.. boil it until al-dente then dump it into a strainer. Comes out great, the starches get diluted in the mass water. I can't recall if others here said that was a European way to cook rice, but I certainly have adopted it.


----------



## eastshores

Well for those of us in the USA tomorrow is a big day for food. I am not "having for dinner" this just yet but figured I'd share. I am doing a BBQ pork butt to take over to my brothers. It's been raining every day in FL for the last few days so rather than constantly stoke a fire in the rain for my smoker I am using my grill with one burner for indirect heat. Hickory chips are placed over the burner for the smoke. It's holding right at 225. I've done this in the past, you really can't tell the difference in the finished product over charcoal firebox smokers.





  








bbq.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 3, 2013







'

Oh.. and the pork butt was smothered in spicy mustard, then rubbed with a dry rub of garlic salt, onion powder, paprika, black pepper, cumin powder, chipotle powder, and oregano. Fat cap up!


----------



## michael valdez

Texas Brisket with home made BBQ sauce, baked beans, coleslaw and a big piece of Red Velvet Cake.


----------



## ordo

I'm making pizza dough for tomorrow, what an idiot! Why in hell did i decided to make pizza, somebody tell me please. It's a total mess in the kitchen, flour all over the place, i'm tired and the chances of success are zero. I'm a jerk. Divorce is next.

eastshores: great pork butt for the challenge.


----------



## pollopicu

Ordo, because Pizza is good and you will never give up on it, no matter how challenging it may seem, just like I'm sure why your wife stays with you. lol /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

p.s. I too have been very unsuccessful with pizza dough. I only make a mediocre whole wheat dough that is not totally bad.

Tonight french-cut chicken breast, with pomme puree, pan roasted tarragon carrots, with caper wine sauce.










I didn't bother covering the bone with foil before cooking. I was hungry.


----------



## goldilocks

Last night I made Red Snapper en papillote with lemongrass, coriander and red chilli's

The Snapper was beautiful






  








Snapper 1.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 4, 2013










Ready to be wrapped and put in the oven






  








snapper 3.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 4, 2013








I served that with an Ottolenghi asparagus and samphire salad:





  








snapper 4.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 4, 2013








.. And then I made 36 of these little beauties. They are Strawberry Milkshake cupcakes for a colleages little girls birthday party. I must admit, they're only getting 35. Well, you have to test them don't you? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif





  








strawberry cupcake.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 4, 2013


----------



## helloitslucas

eastshores said:


> It's not easy to get rice that well separated. I recently switched to the technique I read on here, BIG pot of water.. boil it until al-dente then dump it into a strainer. Comes out great, the starches get diluted in the mass water. I can't recall if others here said that was a European way to cook rice, but I certainly have adopted it.


Correct! I don't follow the instructions on any rice bag/box/etc. Lots of water and rinsed rice. Then just testing it every once and awhile until al-dente.

WONDERFUL dishes, Pollopicu and Goldilocks!


----------



## goldilocks

helloitslucas said:


> 1011889_10151657679084407_361834450_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 3, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West African-style peanut soup. I say style because I substituted the traditional African spices for similar, available, ones. Still absolutely amazing and filling.


That looks amazing. Would you be able to post a recipe, pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## chrisbelgium

Pollopicu said:


> .....Tonight french-cut chicken breast, with pomme puree, pan roasted tarragon carrots, with caper wine sauce....


Very much my kind of food PP. And such perfect preparation of that chicken, something I don't manage yet.

@Goldi; I'm very impressed, not only by your food but also by the stunning photography! And look at those cupcakes, mamma mia!


----------



## goldilocks

Thanks Chris /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif All photos I've posted to date have just been taken with my trusty iPhone - it's the closest to hand when I'm cooking!

This morning I was told by colleagues I'm in the wrong job, they're trying to convince me to sell my cakes online. I want to change career and do something with food but that's gonna be hard, how on earth would you stop them being spoilt on delivery?! Courier would be the only way and thats complicated whilst I work too. I might ask my local farm shop if they'd try to sell some for me, and see what happens. I love cooking, in fact I prefer the cooking to the eating (although I LOVE eating too of course!).

Goldi


----------



## chrisbelgium

Goldi, you certainly have a gift. Creativity is so important to make it in any business, I can see you have it.

In this difficult economic period, it might be a very good idea to sell some of your creations via your local farm like you mentioned. Let's be honest, if they don't sell, it's not gonna be you, they look so appetizing.


----------



## goldilocks

I love it here, you're so encouraging thank you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I'll ask them, they can only say no.


----------



## scubadoo97

Pollo your French cut chicken is stunning, just stunning

Goldi nice photos. Your food looks so appetizing


----------



## koukouvagia

That asparagus looks awesome Goldi.  Is Ottolenghi the name of that famous vegetarian cookbook everyone touts?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Lots of points for Pollo and Goldi , great looking food !


----------



## eastshores

Second the remarks everyone made to pollo and goldi.. good GRIEF... that chicken looks freaking amazing and the snapper.. such classic technique with really nice flavor profiles. Both of you rock.


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks, everyone 

Goldi, that snapper looks so fresh...so delicious. I haven't had the pleasure of getting snapper yet this season. You've inspired me to take the 45 minute drive to the fish shop.


----------



## goldilocks

Koukouvagia said:


> That asparagus looks awesome Goldi. Is Ottolenghi the name of that famous vegetarian cookbook everyone touts?


Yes he has a few out, and I have to say I've only had them 3 days and I've made 3 things from it already! Very impressed with it. That particular one is from "Ottolenghi Cook Book". He has another booked called "Plenty" that is just veg dishes which I have also bought but haven't delved into yet. He has a lot of recipes on his website if you wanted to take a look: http://www.ottolenghi.co.uk/recipes

Goldi


----------



## goldilocks

Pollopicu said:


> Thanks, everyone
> 
> Goldi, that snapper looks so fresh...so delicious. I haven't had the pleasure of getting snapper yet this season. You've inspired me to take the 45 minute drive to the fish shop.


WOW!! That is true inspiration! I hope they have some in stock, maybe you should call first.. ?

I hardly ever see snapper at home, I just had to snap (boom boom! I'll get my coat...) it up when I saw it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

What will you do with it? It was the first time I had cooked snapper at home. I would imagine it is beautiful just grilled as well.


----------



## goldilocks

ordo said:


> I'm making pizza dough for tomorrow, what an idiot! Why in hell did i decided to make pizza, somebody tell me please. It's a total mess in the kitchen, flour all over the place, i'm tired and the chances of success are zero. I'm a jerk. Divorce is next.
> 
> eastshores: great pork butt for the challenge.


I've never tried pizza, please post pics of how you get on. I LOVE PIZZA /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif but I hate cheese (and dairy full stop really). Go figure that one out - I can't! I know, I'm odd..


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Goldilocks said:


> I've never tried pizza, please post pics of how you get on. I LOVE PIZZA /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif but I hate cheese (and dairy full stop really). Go figure that one out - I can't! I know, I'm odd..


Goldi, did you try a search on the topic of Pizza (LOVE) … it doesn't have to have cheese… my DH has a favorite American-Italian dish called Tomato pie (pizza really) and it has NO CHEESE… just the dough smothered in tomato paste (or even garden fresh tomatoes)… the SOUNDS difficult, but really it's not...





  








new pan 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 4, 2013











  








new pan 004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 4, 2013


----------



## goldilocks

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Goldi, did you try a search on the topic of Pizza (LOVE) … it doesn't have to have cheese… my DH has a favorite American-Italian dish called Tomato pie (pizza really) and it has NO CHEESE… just the dough smothered in tomato paste (or even garden fresh tomatoes)… the SOUNDS difficult, but really it's not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new pan 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 4, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new pan 004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 4, 2013


Ooh thanks I'll check it out, that sounds delicious. It's weird, I hate cheese if you can taste it but I like spicy pizza so can't usually /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

I'll never forget the first ultra thin pizza I had in Rome, total revelation. I was hooked from then on in!


----------



## eastshores

Fresh off the grill 





  








WP_20130704_004.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 4, 2013


----------



## ordo

@eastshores. aghhh, unfair!


----------



## pollopicu

Oh yes, Easthores.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Shores : Your a terrible tease ./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

Are you kidding me with those oysters?? You know I was thinking the other day, why are oysters never incorporated into a pasta dish the way other shellfish are?


----------



## petalsandcoco

There's a lot to be said about shellfish. Oysters are just one of those precious, special gems of the sea that don't need too much attention, just a whole lotta ....slurp , gulp, ahhhhh. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

We try to get Malpeque in, they are wonderful.

My father used to get cases in when we were growing up, shellfish was something he introduced to us very young, it never left us.


----------



## eastshores

Glad you guys liked the oysters haha.. I had to go on youtube and figure out to shuck them. I tried in the past and felt like I just didn't get it but you have to put a little elbow into popping them.

Happy 4th of July to my friends here in the USA, to everyone else, well happy fourth of July to you too! Yesterdays pork butt was transformed into my pulled pork sammich with coleslaw and carolina mustard vinegar sauce.





  








pulledpork.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 5, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Shores, that is the perfect 4th of July meal.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

didn't get a snap fast enough,

grilled chicken smothered in Noh brand Hawaiian BBQ sauce,

white corn on the cob (grilled, we can have corn once a week),

and a nice cool-crisp mixed green salad for our 4th BBQ

(dogs and burgers are no-nos on this diet, I mean different way of looking at food now-a-days, also no BEER, dang it!)

Our meal was mighty tasty.


----------



## eastshores

Sounds great kgirl.. who needs beer when there's whiskey!? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ARRRGGGGH!

No, shores, NO alcohol at ALL!!!

That really puts a damper on the COCKTAIL HOUR!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## teamfat

Went to a typical American July 4th BBQ, which of course does not have _Real_ barbecue but hot dogs and burgers on the grill. I made a lentil salad with feta, black olives ( canned, the only kind my wife likes, sigh. ) red bell, green onion, salami and pastrami, dressed with a balsamic vinegar concoction. Oh, and some fresh basil and oregano from the garden.

Lots of tasty stuff, no pics. The hosts live a few blocks from the park where the SLC fireworks happen, we had a good view. A pleasant evening.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium

@eastshores; those oysters and your pork look fabulous!

May I ask how you prepare the oysters; is there a sauce involved or do you grill them "au naturel" in their own juice?

Never had oysters like that but we often put unopened mussels on the grill with zero nada nothing on them. The moment they open, they're ready to slurp... heaven.


----------



## dcarch

All are great dinners! Of course, this is *Chef *Talk forum.

Soft shell crabs are in season here in NY.

dcarch

Sauteed Soft Shell Crabs on Wild Rice Risotto





  








softshellcrabsC.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 5, 2013












  








softshellcrabsC2.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 5, 2013








Deep Fried Soft Shell Crabs





  








softshellcrabsa.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 5, 2013












  








softshellcrabsa2.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 5, 2013


----------



## eastshores

dcarch, those are some extraordinary plates. Very colorful, and the crabs look great!


ChrisBelgium said:


> May I ask how you prepare the oysters; is there a sauce involved or do you grill them "au naturel" in their own juice?


Chris they were cooked in their own liquor. I was going for "Oysters Rockefeller" but I guess the authentic version has a sort of (not spinach) puree with bread crumbs. This was simply fresh baby spinach topped with a little parmesan. I didn't think to add any bread crumbs yesterday.


----------



## skipstrr

Alligator scallopini with capers of course...I order online filets from LA


----------



## scubadoo97

Fabulous looking plates Dcarch. Your plating is always stunning

We had beach plans which were changed since my wife is recovering from presumed Lyme disease and can't be in the sun while on antibiotics. So we stayed home and I cooked of course 

I ended up making burgers grilled on the Weber and as a topping I made a killer tomato chutney with a big container of grape tomatoes. This chutney or jam was such a great topping. It took the burger to new heights. Also made oven home fries


----------



## durangojo

eastshores, 
It is just my tired eyes playing tricks on me or have you been playing with your food again? Is that an animal head happily resting there ? Mr piggy? your cole slaw looks great btw.
PP......very funny
Dcarch......oh geez, it's only breakfast time here and I want the fried oft shelled crabs and beets plate here, RIght Now! can you fed ex it? Pretty please?? no doubt i will be thinking about that plate all day now

joey


----------



## eastshores

durangojo said:


> eastshores,
> It is just my tired eyes playing tricks on me or have you been playing with your food again? Is that an animal head happily resting there ? Mr piggy? your cole slaw looks great btw.
> joey


Joey... I have no idea what you're talking about /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif





  








piggy.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 5, 2013


----------



## ordo

*Pizza*





  








5siTXDd.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 5, 2013












  








ADXOGRG.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 5, 2013


----------



## eastshores

Very nice looking pizza Ordo! Moz and Olives?


----------



## ordo

Tomato (made by an Italian friend), mozzarella, parmigiano, olives, oregano and a dash of olive oil. A classic here eastshores.

For a first try in many, many years, i'm fine with that pizza. The dough was for about 40 hours in the fridge to rise, something new to me. It works!





  








fLdH7qt.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 5, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Ordo, that is one of the most heavenly-looking pizza's I've seen. It really does reach out to me. Goodness gracious.


----------



## durangojo

East shores,
No,that's not how I was looking at it....maybe it's like clouds in that no two people see it the same.....how do I use a marker as you did to circle the head I'm seeing? I'm out the door for a catered event all day, then all night at the restaurant(July 4th weekend is huge here), so perhaps it was just my over worked brain seeing things.......no worries if you don't see it,i just thought it humorous..... the 'head' is a hunk on the far left side of the meat pile...there is bit of slaw on it's head kinda like a hat. He has a ring in his nostrils and his head is kinda resting on the edge.......may be a cow not a pig.....oh brother..........synapse collapse I suppose.....
I'll mark it for you tomorrow if you tell me how......thanks

joey


----------



## durangojo




----------



## eastshores

Joey I see it now! Definitely an Ox! Haha yea you must have had a creative mind or exhaustion or both to see that!


----------



## chef-josh

Ok, so my imagination is not so good, so instead of mexican stlye pulled pork wraps, i made Asian stlye pulled pork with ginger/lime and chilli pickled veg and a little kimchi cabbage in there..




  








image.jpg




__
chef-josh


__
Jul 7, 2013







And then for dessert some peanutbutter icecream with chopped banana, marangs, peanut rings(like a salty peanut chip) and some chocolate sauce




  








image.jpg




__
chef-josh


__
Jul 7, 2013


----------



## chefbuba

Got some fresh off the boat halibut, caught Friday morning, cooked it up that night.

Marinade of Fresh basil, garlic, whole grain mustard, olive oil, S&P, then off to the grill. Bought some fresh chive & black pepper tagliatelle tossed with olive oil, garlic, parsley, roasted chicken stock & Romano cheese. Sauteed squash & onions for veg.Roast corn, avocado & tomatillo salsa for the fish.





  








dinner 002.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 7, 2013












  








dinner 001.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 7, 2013












  








dinner 003.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 7, 2013












  








dinner 007.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 7, 2013












  








dinner 005.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 7, 2013












  








dinner 009.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 7, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

YUM, chefbuba, you get me every time with fresh fish! you know how much I miss it!

We had guests over last night, they too are ex-pats from Hawaii, so DH suggested I make a 'Hawaiian plate lunch special'

Teri-chicken on the grill

steamed white rice (first time time we've had that in weeks!) with Aloha Shoyu and furukaki

namasu (a pickled veg cold salad)

kong namul (mung bean salad-also served cold)

and my quick cucumber kim chee

(I should have made Mac Salad to round out the plate)

Dessert was my orange grand marnier cake with fresh whipped cream and macerated strawberries in MORE grand marnier (not exactly a Hawaii treat, but I had it handy)

Both Mister as well as Missus friend went back for seconds of everything for dinner and THIRDS on dessert!!

I would call that a successful dinner party... DH said we should have gotten those styrofoam containers and plastic forks and knives to complete the meal...and he says he's NOT a foodie ... BAHAHAHA!


----------



## cheflayne

0707131422-00.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Jul 8, 2013








naan bread pudding topped with a coconut chutney

eggplant bharta

chana dal salad dressed with an avocado and hummus vinaigrette

cherry tomatoes

flank steak with imli chatni


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

WOW braddah layne!  Looks/sounds delish!

color me 'international food stupid', but those are dishes from India I would imagine, but the beef?


----------



## cheflayne

While it is true that Hindus don't eat beef, not all people from India are Hindus. Off the top of my head, I know that beef dishes show up in the cuisines of Goa and Kerala. However, naan is not usually made into bread pudding either. Never claimed that I wasn't a heretic. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## michaelga

cheflayne said:


> 0707131422-00.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> cheflayne
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 8, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naan bread pudding topped with a coconut chutney
> 
> eggplant bharta
> 
> chana dal salad dressed with an avocado and hummus vinaigrette
> 
> cherry tomatoes
> 
> flank steak with imli chatni


Now that gets the creative juices going... nicely done fusion!

Putting that one in the scrap book, bravo! very well balanced.


----------



## cheflayne

Thanks, I had fun with it. It was *PLAYTIME!!! *... What can I say, I am easily amused and entertained.


----------



## chefbuba

I don't have the energy to play anymore. it's slap it on the plate & eat around here these days.

Last night was standard fare, NY's on the grill, baked potato & salad......

Tonight was Fresh Dungeness Crab served cold, Yukon Gold potato salad, green salad, Italian bread & sugar free rocky road ice cream.

No more cooking for me this week.


----------



## pollopicu

MichaelGA said:


> Now that gets the creative juices going... nicely done fusion!
> Putting that one in the scrap book, bravo! very well balanced.


Nice plating, cheflayne.


----------



## chrisbelgium

I roasted the halved aubergines (eggplant) for an hour in the oven the day before and was planning to make yet another puree. Found a recipe for an aubergine salad and made it. It's a very wellcome cold preparation on the very first hot days of the year we had yesterday and the day before.

There's first a sauce based on tahini, lemon juice, olive oil, garlic and warm water. Then a bunch of fresh herbs; mint, parsley and lemon verbena. Then some greek yoghurt and finished wit a sprinkle of spanish smoked paprika powder (pimenton).





  








AubergineSalade1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 7, 2013











  








AubergineSalade2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 7, 2013


----------



## nicko

Brandade au Gratin (Jaques Pepin's recipe)





  








994223_10151558407684370_1250334203_n.jpg




__
nicko


__
Jul 8, 2013












  








1004459_10151558418354370_1811735242_n.jpg




__
nicko


__
Jul 8, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Chris, your eggplant dish looks so fresh, and so inviting.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nicko, that dish can make any heart skip a beat, a family favourite.

BTW what a classic dish to pick , your wife must of loved it.

@ Chris : Nice eggplant dish. Have you ever made a terrine of eggplant with roasted veg ? I hope to make one soon.


----------



## ordo

Almost an amuse-bouche for lunch.





  








FIEQaAH.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 8, 2013


----------



## eastshores

ChrisB - That salad has some meat to it! Although I'm not a huge fan of egglant (I think I've never had it prepared well) it looks very good and well rounded.

Nicko - I had to look that up. That sounds like a very hearty dish. Looks great!

Ordo - Skrimps? That looks like a sweet/hot sauce. Any details?


----------



## ordo

@eastshores: http://www.cheftalk.com/t/71868/shrimps-in-sweet-and-sour-tomato-paste-sauce

@Chris: great eggplants.

@Nicko: i found the recipe HERE. Must be exceptional.


----------



## pollopicu

Nicko, I could have that whole crock of that au gratin.


----------



## lagom

Last friday we had a 4th of july bbq at our place( i know it was the 5th, but we're in Sweden so a little slack please ) had a nice time, burgers, salads, watermellon and the wonderful black forest cake our German friends brought. Absoulty wonderful.




  








photo.JPG




__
lagom


__
Jul 9, 2013


----------



## frenchguycookin

Last night , we had some Pasta Marinara. Linguine with tomatoes, prawns, mussels, fish, garlic, parsley, a bit chili.... Wonderful sea taste...


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks all for the kind words on the eggplant dish!

@Petals; I would love to see your terrine with eggplant.

@Eastshores; some people don't like eggplant because they had a bad experience before. One thing about eggplant; it has to be cooked until nicely soft. Halfcooked eggplant, which is often served, is horrible.

@Nicko; brandade de morue? As in potato puree and salted cod? A truly great classic!


----------



## mike9

I love eggplant - so many ways to enjoy it. 

@Nicko - I just bought a fillet of salt cod the other day I will make that dish.


----------



## helloitslucas

1044049_10151670678119407_2119327769_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 9, 2013








Vegetarian sweet potato chili. Turned out much better than I expected it to! First time making it. YUMMY!


----------



## pollopicu

Was able to get some "decent" fish yesterday at the market. Made salmon, polenta cake, asparagus, a little avocado sauce.

tried to be healthy but cheated with the crispy fried rings.


----------



## eastshores

Lucas and Pollo.. talk about a first course and second course for my eyeballs! Both are beautiful images.


----------



## pollopicu

all that's missing is a good dessert now /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## nicko

@ordo - yes it is very hearty in fact a few slices of bread, brandade and a light salad is all you need for a meal.

@eastshores - You can get it from Jaques site and I think even has a video of him making it. It is a very traditional French dish I believe.

@Pollopicu - It does look similar to an au gratin. The brandade as defined by Wikipedia:



> "Brandade is an emulsion of salt cod and olive oil eaten in winter with bread or potatoes. In French it is sometimes called Brandade de Morue and in Spanish it can be called Brandada de bacalao ('morue' being the French name for salt cod and bacalao the Spanish one). "
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brandade


----------



## pollopicu

Ahh bacalao. I grew up with salted cod. Now I can really imagine what that dish tastes like. I love salted cod.


----------



## 808jono202

Aloha, all. Haven't posted in forever, thought I would get back into it.





  








9103449371_0ec534d667_b.jpg




__
808jono202


__
Jul 9, 2013








Garlic & Herb Buttter basted Sirloin w/ Roast fingerling & Bacon laced Haricot Vert


----------



## eastshores

Lagom said:


> Last friday we had a 4th of july bbq at our place( i know it was the 5th, but we're in Sweden so a little slack please ) had a nice time, burgers, salads, watermellon and the wonderful black forest cake our German friends brought. Absoulty wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> lagom
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 9, 2013


Lagom, that is fantastic! I love the idea that others can use our (U.S.) excuse for eating tasty food as a way to eat tasty foods too! It sounds like you had a great time. I wish we had that cake at our BBQ!


----------



## pollopicu

Tried to make the best out of a measly portion of pre-frozen haddock I got yesterday at the market. Pan roasted tomatoes, cannellini beans, with garlic confit, bacon and rosemary.


----------



## ordo

Looks fine Pollo. I made Szechuan eggplant.





  








HTsjvsL.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 9, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Your sauce looks so flavorful.


----------



## ordo

It's a simple recipe. Just need some original Chinese sauces and ingredients my friend.

http://appetiteforchina.com/recipes/spicy-sichuan-eggplant-fish-fragrant-eggplant/


----------



## teamfat

There was ( maybe still is ) a place in town, Long Life Veggie House, that had The Best eggplant in garlic sauce.  I need to work on making a tasty version of that.  Maybe tomorrow?  Wife wasn't home for dinner, gorged myself on liver.  I love it, she doesn't

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Pollopicu said:


> Ahh bacalao. I grew up with salted cod. Now I can really imagine what that dish tastes like. I love salted cod.


Indeed, bacalao is so good, PP... the next pictures were taken in Barbelona where bacalao is in any restaurant and market. The first picture is taken at the world famous Boquería market, the second was a starter in a restaurant; a delicious salad containing flakes of cold -but cooked of course- bacalao.





  








Boqueria25.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 10, 2013











  








P1000679.JPG




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 10, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Then I can tell right away that I'm going to love Barcelona. I'm planning a culinary rendezvous in December.


----------



## jake t buds

Pollopicu said:


> Then I can tell right away that I'm going to love Barcelona. I'm planning a culinary rendezvous in December.


If you are going to be in Barcelona, I suggest you take a couple day trip to San Sebastian and make sure you're ready to eat. Maybe a four-five hour drive, but well worth it. The tapas bars are unparalleled in much of Spain, and I've been to many.


----------



## pollopicu

Well thanks for telling me that because I haven't heard of San Sebastian. We're thinking of renting a vehicle to drive through the countryside and experience different restaurants from various regions of Spain. I will add SS to the list.


----------



## jake t buds

Pollopicu said:


> Well thanks for telling me that because I haven't heard of San Sebastian. We're thinking of renting a vehicle to drive through the countryside and experience different restaurants from various regions of Spain. I will add SS to the list.


There are many websites in regard to San Sebastian and pintxos, but check this out.

Yes, it will induce a foodie freakout.


----------



## pollopicu

jake t buds said:


> There are many websites in regard to San Sebastian and pintxos, but check this out.
> 
> Yes, it will induce a foodie freakout.


Great article, thanks for sharing. Now I know for sure I can't visit Spain without visiting SS.


----------



## helloitslucas

971518_10151673399439407_1634997313_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 10, 2013








Homemade pizza with mushrooms, peppers, onions and a honey roasted garlic sauce.


----------



## pollopicu

Lucas, that looks so delish. The crust looks perfectly crispy too.


----------



## pollopicu

My husband is always a sweetheart, but lately he's been really doing so much for me that I decided to do something extra special for him. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

decided to treat him to a surf and turf. It took me about 4 hours. Not sure if that's something I should be saying out loud, but I wanted every single component of this dish to be perfect, down to the last pea. Plus I had to clean the rack of lamb myself, not that it took that long, but I took my sweet time in the kitchen trying to do everything right, while listening to some good music. Wish I could say I was having this amazing wine while doing so, but wine and cooking for me do not mix at all.

I started with a rough idea on how I wanted to create this dish. Notes help me a lot. I'm beginning to find little food notes everywhere around the house.










On the left I seared 2 sea scallops in a garlic infused olive oil on top of a slices of beet carpaccio, with arugula tossed in a lime whole-grain mustard vinaigrette. (I forgot to take a close-up of this section)

In the middle I have a lime poached shrimp on top of a peach and corn salsa dressed in a rice wine vinaigrette.










On the right I did peppercorn encrusted double bone-in lamb chops, with potato puree with peas and carrots.










all the components together



















There was a beet red wine reduction sauce that was the beautiful color of ruby that was suppose to go with the lamb, but I put it on the burner, turned around for a simple second, and well you all know how the rest goes.

Sorry to pic wh*re, but how can I not show these off here at CT /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## teamfat

Wow.  Just, wow.

mjb.


----------



## michaelga

Pollopicu

Seriously nice work - great stuff!

Hope you both enjoyed it.

If you ever ruin a sauce just before plating - Remember a knob of butter, some shallots (or green onion whites), a few chopped herbs (preferably ones used in the dish) and a splash of white wine and/or citrus with a couple turns of pepper / salt to taste will go with virtually any protein on the planet. It can really save you if you're in the weeds.

Still looks great though and very tasty.


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks so much, Mjb and Michael! 

Michael, I had all those items in the fridge too, but it happened right when I was plating. All I wanted to do was just warm up the sauce /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif I thought of trying to save it but it was so caramelized and separated, it looked like a greasy mess. it was such a beauty too.. I should've taken a picture of it and posted it in the kitchen blunders thread.. lol

Thanks for the tip though, next time I'll definitely keep it mind /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## colleens

That balacao sounds great. I always picture it breaded and fried, so seeing it freshly plated is appetizing. It's amazing - Bacalao seems to be in almost every country in Europe. Spain, France, Portugal, all of Scandanavia, Greece, and more. It is one of the few dishes that seems to be common in all of Europe.


----------



## pollopicu

ColleenS said:


> That balacao sounds great. I always picture it breaded and fried, so seeing it freshly plated is appetizing. It's amazing - Bacalao seems to be in almost every country in Europe. Spain, France, Portugal, all of Scandanavia, Greece, and more. It is one of the few dishes that seems to be common in all of Europe.


And in Latin America too!  we lurve bacalao.


----------



## chrisbelgium

PP, I believe we all see there's a lot of love and work in your surf and turf dish. No wonder it looks so stunning!


----------



## chrisbelgium

It's not because the pasta challenge has ended that I stopped eating pasta. Yesterday I made this cannelloni stuffed with ricotta, spring onion (white part) and a bunch of fresh herbs from the garden and some local aged sheepmilk cheese. Made a simple tomato sauce to pour over the cannelloni, sprinkled the chopped green part of the spring onion over it and finally the same sheepmilk cheese as in the filling. In the oven for 30 minutes at 180°C.

Cannelloni made with storebought lasagne sheets that I shortly boiled, kept in cold water until needed, then halved and rolled with a tbsp of the filling.

Herbs used besides the spring onion; parsley, chives, chinese chives, tarragon, sage, a bit of mint and chervil.

The chervil is the dominant flavor and gives an incredible freshness to this dish. The one I used is a plant that re-appears each year. Its latin name is _anthriscus cerefolium_. Absolutely the best to put in béarnaise too!!! A real must in your garden.





  








cannelloni1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 11, 2013











  








cannelloni2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 11, 2013












  








cannelloni3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 11, 2013











  








cannelloni4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 11, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ Pollo: A spendid looking surf and turf.

I hear you about sauces,  turn my eye but for a minute.....* I smell something *.

@ Chris: Your fearless when it comes to working with herbs and I like that. Alot of chefs/cooks go by the idea, 'This recipe should only have "these" herbs'.

When in fact , some of the best dishes I have eaten were because I wasn't afraid to impart flavors. Chervil is intrinsic to my cooking style and have plants all over.

I have never seen a two layer cannelloni dish, you taught me something new.

Tell me you had a good glass of wine with that ?


----------



## koukouvagia

Pollopicu said:


> My husband is always a sweetheart, but lately he's been really doing so much for me that I decided to do something extra special for him. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> decided to treat him to a surf and turf. It took me about 4 hours. Not sure if that's something I should be saying out loud, but I wanted every single component of this dish to be perfect, down to the last pea. Plus I had to clean the rack of lamb myself, not that it took that long, but I took my sweet time in the kitchen trying to do everything right, while listening to some good music. Wish I could say I was having this amazing wine while doing so, but wine and cooking for me do not mix at all.
> 
> I started with a rough idea on how I wanted to create this dish. Notes help me a lot. I'm beginning to find little food notes everywhere around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left I seared 2 sea scallops in a garlic infused olive oil on top of a slices of beet carpaccio, with arugula tossed in a lime whole-grain mustard vinaigrette. (I forgot to take a close-up of this section)
> 
> In the middle I have a lime poached shrimp on top of a peach and corn salsa dressed in a rice wine vinaigrette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right I did peppercorn encrusted double bone-in lamb chops, with potato puree with peas and carrots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the components together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a beet red wine reduction sauce that was the beautiful color of ruby that was suppose to go with the lamb, but I put it on the burner, turned around for a simple second, and well you all know how the rest goes.
> 
> Sorry to pic wh*re, but how can I not show these off here at CT /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


Wow, speechless! That's the most perfectly seared scallop I've ever seen.


----------



## mike9

Last night I made spinach linguini in a creamy white clam sauce. Gulf shrimp were marinated in olive oil, garlic, peperoncino, sea salt and black pepper then flashed in a very hot pan. I topped it off with fresh parsley and sauteed bread crumbs.





  








IMG_20130710_191702_zpsa47da1b8.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 11, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco

Oh good heavens Mike , another great looking pasta dish !    8:18 am ,  I'm off to peel potatoes , otherwise no one will eat here.


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks Chris,and your stuffed cannelloni are just beyond. I love the copious amount of cheese you grated on top, and how it tumbled down and mingled with the sauce. I live for dishes like that. Also, I haven't seen fresh chervil in ages!

Thank you very much, Petals and KK /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## goldilocks

*Pollopicu* - WOW. just... wow!

*Mike* that pasta looks fantastic.

*helloitslucas* I am loving that pizza!!!

*Chris* if I wasnt already married I might well propose to you! Your food always looks stunning, and that Cannelloni is beautiful.

Tonight I am cheating. I am going to sit in the garden with my husband, a bottle of champagne and the evening sunlight, and order and Indian. It's our 10th wedding anniversary /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Plus, we love Indian food, and the place that delivers is superb. When I make proper Indian it takes hours and hours. I'm at work today, get home at 7:45pm so way too late for that.


----------



## pollopicu

Happy anniversary, Goldi. I can't think of a better way to celebrate such a special occasion.


----------



## goldilocks

Thank you.

My best friend helpfully pointed out you get less for murder ... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## everydaygourmet

Zucchini stuffed frico over arugula w/ Mini San Marzano & golden grape tomatoes





  








IMAG1509.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jul 9, 2013








Beef Carpaccio with Gorganzola creama w/marinated green beans, capers, purple onions and artichoke hearts





  








IMAG1510.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jul 9, 2013












  








IMAG1513.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jul 9, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

Petals, PP & Goldi; thanks girls!

Goldi; happy anniversary. Indian take-away and bubbles: absolutely! BTW, do you watch Rick Stein's Indian trip on the BBC on mondays? Well I do, I'm such a fan of The Stein.


----------



## koukouvagia

I'm way behind in making any contributions in this thread or the challenge threads. Pasta and pork? I live them like they're my children. Last night when I dragged myself home from work and my cooking-clueless husband announced that he made fresh ravioli I just about broke down in tears. Until I found out that he bought fresh ravioli from a local pasta shop. Lol. Anyway I'm impressed with everyone's dishes and hope I find some time to cook something other than a quick omelet or heat up frozen casseroles sometime soon.


----------



## ordo

Koukouvagia said:


> I'm way behind in making any contributions in this thread or the challenge threads. Pasta and pork? I live them like they're my children. Last night when I dragged myself home from work and my cooking-clueless husband announced that he made fresh ravioli I just about broke down in tears. Until I found out that he bought fresh ravioli from a local pasta shop. Lol. Anyway I'm impressed with everyone's dishes and hope I find some time to cook something other than a quick omelet or heat up frozen casseroles sometime soon.


No worries KK. Better times will come. We all know you're a great cook.


----------



## ordo

For dessert tonight i prepared a gateau au chocolat with peperoni hot and spicy jam.





  








3hudue7.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 11, 2013


----------



## scubadoo97

Koukouvagia said:


> Pollopicu said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is always a sweetheart, but lately he's been really doing so much for me that I decided to do something extra special for him. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> decided to treat him to a surf and turf. It took me about 4 hours. Not sure if that's something I should be saying out loud, but I wanted every single component of this dish to be perfect, down to the last pea. Plus I had to clean the rack of lamb myself, not that it took that long, but I took my sweet time in the kitchen trying to do everything right, while listening to some good music. Wish I could say I was having this amazing wine while doing so, but wine and cooking for me do not mix at all.
> 
> I started with a rough idea on how I wanted to create this dish. Notes help me a lot. I'm beginning to find little food notes everywhere around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left I seared 2 sea scallops in a garlic infused olive oil on top of a slices of beet carpaccio, with arugula tossed in a lime whole-grain mustard vinaigrette. (I forgot to take a close-up of this section)
> 
> In the middle I have a lime poached shrimp on top of a peach and corn salsa dressed in a rice wine vinaigrette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right I did peppercorn encrusted double bone-in lamb chops, with potato puree with peas and carrots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the components together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a beet red wine reduction sauce that was the beautiful color of ruby that was suppose to go with the lamb, but I put it on the burner, turned around for a simple second, and well you all know how the rest goes.
> 
> Sorry to pic wh*re, but how can I not show these off here at CT /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, speechless! That's the most perfectly seared scallop I've ever seen.
Click to expand...

Yes I was super impressed by those scallops as well. Just perfect!


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks, Scuba /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## trooper

Pan-fried pork tenderloin with parm-reg Ravi, roasted red potatoes & haricot vert


----------



## goldilocks

ChrisBelgium said:


> Petals, PP & Goldi; thanks girls!
> 
> Goldi; happy anniversary. Indian take-away and bubbles: absolutely! BTW, do you watch Rick Stein's Indian trip on the BBC on mondays? Well I do, I'm such a fan of The Stein.


I have! It's great isn't it. He is doing a book signing for 'Rick Stein's India' at a book shop near where I work next Tuesday at 5:30pm. I wish I could go, but I can't. I'm on a course that doesnt finish until 5pm, and I wouldnt get there until 5:30pm by which time the queue will be so long I'd never get in. I'd need to be there and queuing by 4pm probably /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## culinairezaken

Salad with (canned) tuna, egg, potato

Pieter.

I love to cook with wine, sometimes i even put it in the food...


----------



## cerise

CulinaireZaken said:


> Salad with (canned) tuna, egg, potato
> 
> Pieter.
> 
> I love to cook with wine, sometimes i even put it in the food...


----------



## ordo

That's s salad!


----------



## genemachine

Chicken thighs, marinated and basted in soy, garlic, ginger, cardamon, chilis and cumin, slowly BBQed over beechwood, with a glass-noodle salad with stir-fried vegetables and a light lime-soy dressing with lemon leaves and vietnamese cilantro:





  








IMG_1160.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 12, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia

ordo said:


> For dessert tonight i prepared a gateau au chocolat with peperoni hot and spicy jam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3hudue7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 11, 2013


What is a pepperoni jam?


----------



## goldilocks

Tonight I made Cannelloni - thanks Chris for the inspiration!


----------



## goldilocks

Oh dear the photo didn't come out. That's the first time I've tried to upload from my iPhone. It said it was embedding the image too  Sorry


----------



## ordo




----------



## koukouvagia

Brilliant. For a moment I thought you meant the spicy pepperoni suasage.

Tonight I forgo dinner and have dessert instead. I'm at a chain restaurant having warm bread pudding with salted caramel.




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 12, 2013


----------



## michaelga

CulinaireZaken said:


> Salad with (canned) tuna, egg, potato
> 
> Pieter.
> 
> I love to cook with wine, sometimes i even put it in the food...


That is a damn fine looking salad - i'm going to make it Sunday for lunch.

Thanks for the idea!

What dressing did you use? looks kinda pink - thousand Island?


----------



## ordo

Truly that salad is something. I couldn't resist to touch the pick. That salad, a glass of wine or two, and some golf on the Golf Channel, and i'm sold out.





  








ade3yvy3_edited-2.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 13, 2013


----------



## ordo

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ordo said:


> For dessert tonight i prepared a gateau au chocolat with peperoni hot and spicy jam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3hudue7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 11, 2013


Shouldn't this be the What Did You Have For Dessert thread?


----------



## ordo

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Shouldn't this be the What Did You Have For Dessert thread? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


It should indeed. I totally missed the existence of that thread. My miss…


----------



## chrisbelgium

ordo said:


> Truly that salad is something. I couldn't resist to touch the pick. That salad, a glass of wine or two, and some golf on the Golf Channel, and i'm sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ade3yvy3_edited-2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 13, 2013


I love your master's touch, ordo! Lightroom? Photoshop? All the sudden this dish looks so fresh and irresistible.

Perfect addition of that soft egg to that salad. Just a few anchovies on it and we have a perfect _salade niçoise_!


----------



## culinairezaken

ChrisBelgium said:


> ordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly that salad is something. I couldn't resist to touch the pick. That salad, a glass of wine or two, and some golf on the Golf Channel, and i'm sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ade3yvy3_edited-2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 13, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your master's touch, ordo! Lightroom? Photoshop? All the sudden this dish looks so fresh and irresistible.
> 
> Perfect addition of that soft egg to that salad. Just a few anchovies on it and we have a perfect _salade niçoise_!
Click to expand...

Darn, i've forgotten the anchovis!

Just made the picture with my iPhone on the dinnertable...

Pieter.

I love to cook with wine, sometimes i even put it in the food...


----------



## chrisbelgium

Cod and a "sauce vièrge" (translated as; virgin sauce). Simplest sauce ever; tomato concassée, capers, parsley, shallot in a metal container. I forgot the lemon zeste, ah well. Heat some olive oil to quite high, pour over the tomato and other ingredients in one go; careful, it bubbles for a second or two. Spoon over the fish. Done.





  








CodSauceVierge1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 13, 2013











  








CodSauceVierge2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 13, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

I made Siduri's cauliflower pasta as well. You'll find our Italian friend's recipe here; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/76049/challenge-june-2013-pasta#post_430434

Maybe I don't agree with her statement there;


> entry 2: pasta with cauliflower
> 
> again, this is not worth photographing, it just looks like pasta with a sort of mush on it.


So here is my version. I did make a few changes but I guess Siduri won't mind. I braised the cauliflower strictly to the rules and that's such a challenge for me, I mean playing by the rules. If you're not into slow food, this isn't your kind of food. Starting with sweating a lot of garlic for a very long time on low fire in olive oil. Remove them and turn up the fire. Now sear the cauliflower halves in olive the oil and let them color on all sides (at least 15-20 minutes!). Add the garlic again.

I added the residual tomato water as the braising liquid from making the concassée in the previous post (approx.1/2cup + some water + a pinch of chili flakes). You can simply use water or a bit of chicken stock instead. Cover loosely with a sheet of alu foil and let simmer on low fire until done. The liquid has to evaporate slowly (20 minutes). Remove the foil, turn up the heat, add parsley, fold and add to the boiled pasta. I used penne. Yep, it's delicious and well worth a few pictures, Siduri!





  








cauliflowerPasta1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 13, 2013











  








cauliflowerPasta2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 13, 2013











  








cauliflowerPasta3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 13, 2013












  








cauliflowerPasta4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 13, 2013











  








cauliflowerPasta5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 13, 2013











  








cauliflowerPasta6.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 13, 2013


----------



## bughut

Scubadoo97 said:


> Not exactly dinner but a between meal snack. After boning out two organic chickens I was left with some nice livers
> 
> While the rest of the carcass and giblets went in the pressure cooker to make stock the livers were browned in butter with diced onions and finished with port
> 
> I could make a dinner


Made up a new word...DEVOURABLE...its a cross between "eat me now" and "adorable" Scuba, thats the most edible plate of chicken livers I ever saw. Guess what's defrosting as I write : )

Where did the pic go?


----------



## bughut

IMG_0212.jpg




__
bughut


__
Jul 13, 2013












  








IMG_0214.jpg




__
bughut


__
Jul 13, 2013








Todays diet food. Fat free, apart from the spray stuff i had to buy thats going in the trash asap. It's a new local diet, a spin on Slimming world. 6 month since i quit smoking and now its time to shift 11/2 stone.

Chicken thighs, aubergine, onion, garlic, tomatoes, peppers and tomatoes,potatoes and jalapeños. Seasoned with sweet,smoked paprika, dried thyme and pomegranate molasses, then portioned into bowls, add two eggs and bake. A little too long on this one...I prefer the yolk a lot runnier..I'd also prefer a drizzle of olive oil too, but no point hankering for what you cant have... I'm not allowed any, so, at the risk of sounding defeatist, this diet may just go to the wall : 0 It is quite flexible tho, so i was able to concoct this experimental dinner.


----------



## jake t buds

@bughut - congratulations on the smoke free thing. I'm smoke free for 8 years. It gets easier every month.

Too hot to cook, so salads are on the menu.

Store bought Peruvian rotisserie chicken, avocado, red onion, jalapeno, corn, bell pepper, tomato, jicama, cilantro, green leaf. Lime vinaigrette.





  








summer_salad_prep.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 14, 2013











  








summer_salad.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 14, 2013








Kind of a Waldorf salad - walnuts, gorgonzola, raisins, red onion, champaign vinaigrette





  








Waldorf_Salad23003small.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 14, 2013


----------



## slayertplsko

I went to the woods today to see if I could find a few mushrooms for lunch. I didn't find much, but it was enough for two dishes. All in all, about a pound of mushrooms. By the way, I found one dotted-stem bolete (Boletus luridiformis), which looks like a porcino, but has red tubes and yellowish stalk and a stronger taste and many people prefer this one. I also found several green and purple brittlegills (Russula virescens and Russula cyanoxintha), these being mildly sweet and the perfect kind for cream of mushroom soup. However, as I didn't have enough for a soup, I made some rabbit, inspired by the French classic lapin à la moutarde. It was also the first time I cooked or ate rabbit. Served it with Czech-inspired dumplings.

*Rabbit with mustard, mushrooms, red wine and homemade dumplings*

Rabbit:

1, So I took just over a pound of rabbit shoulders, cut them into smaller pieces and marinated them in some Dijon mustard (Edmond Fallot being my favourite brand), salt and pepper.

2, Then I sautéed one large sliced onion in butter, added two chopped garlic cloves and the cut-up mushrooms - the bolete and three brittlegills. I sautéed them, too, of course.

3, I also boiled some red wine to rid it of alcohol.

4, In a separate pan, I slowly fried the rabbit pieces on medium-low heat, turning onces, with several sprigs of thyme.

5, I added some aged red-wine vinegar to the pan, stirred, and added the mushrooms with the onions and the wine and mixed.

6, More salt and pepper and then into preheated oven (120°C) for 60 minutes.

Dumplings:

These are quick and easy. I had some leftover raw potato submerged in the fridge, so I grated it. I soaked one cut-up small baguette in milk until totally soft, added the grated potato, a small egg, some chopped parsley, some breadcrumbs and some coarsely-ground flour and salt and pepper. Use just enough flour so that they hold their shape while boiling. Shape small balls about the size of a radish and boil in salter water for about five minutes.

*Brittlegills with bacon*

This is a simple breakfast dish that you make the next morning with leftover brittlegills. You need some good bacon, which you dice. Then you cut the mushrooms into smaller pieces. So first fry the bacon nuggets and remove them from the pan. Now fry the mushrooms in the drippings, adding salt to taste. Finally, mix it all together and eat with a slice of good country bread.


----------



## pollopicu

ChrisBelgium said:


> Cod and a "sauce vièrge" (translated as; virgin sauce). Simplest sauce ever; tomato concassée, capers, parsley, shallot in a metal container. I forgot the lemon zeste, ah well. Heat some olive oil to quite high, pour over the tomato and other ingredients in one go; careful, it bubbles for a second or two. Spoon over the fish. Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CodSauceVierge1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 13, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CodSauceVierge2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 13, 2013


This looks so totally incredible. I _love _this kind of food.


----------



## takingstock

does what I made for breakfast count?

Canterelles-





  








IMG_0948.JPG




__
takingstock


__
Jul 14, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Made dinner early today because I'm planning on having home-made mojito's later and I don't want nothing messing with that.

Chicken Marsala with roasted potatoes


----------



## helloitslucas

164206_10151681679074407_1217490239_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 14, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Lucas, I'm not a yolk fan but those look great.


----------



## bughut

Aw Lucas, I feel ur pain. High end eggs on toast. Looks fab


----------



## petalsandcoco

Summer salad : Veg and shrimp on arugula





  








015.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 15, 2013












  








027.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 15, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Petals, all those colors are so beautifully vibrant.


----------



## goldilocks

petalsandcoco said:


> Summer salad : Veg and shrimp on arugula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 015.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 15, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 027.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 15, 2013


That is beautiful. Really really beautiful.


----------



## ordo

I can live inside that salad like in a magical garden. And Lucas confited eggs are, well, ineffable. Today's lunch:

*Fusilli carbonara*





  








cwOuSUx.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 15, 2013


----------



## goldilocks

Last night I made Rocket & Chorizo Ravioli with a Tomato and Basil Coulis. It was a mish mash of other recipes I had seen, and I added a bit here, took away a bit there etc.

The end result was really nice, I was quite pleased with it. I think next time rather than dice the chorizo I'll slice it thinly. I realised too late that I was running the risk that the diced chroizo would end up popping through the tops of thin ravioli. I was gentle, luckily that didnt happen, but it was a close run thing!





  








Chorizo ravioli 1.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 15, 2013












  








Chorizo ravioli 2.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 15, 2013












  








Chorizo ravioli 3.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 15, 2013












  








chorizo ravioli 5.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 15, 2013








Finished product:





  








chorizo ravioli 6.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 15, 2013


----------



## goldilocks

ordo said:


> I can live inside that salad like in a magical garden. And Lucas confited eggs are, well, ineffable. Today's lunch:
> 
> *Fusilli carbonara*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwOuSUx.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 15, 2013


Gosh that looks nice.


----------



## goldilocks

GeneMachine said:


> Chicken thighs, marinated and basted in soy, garlic, ginger, cardamon, chilis and cumin, slowly BBQed over beechwood, with a glass-noodle salad with stir-fried vegetables and a light lime-soy dressing with lemon leaves and vietnamese cilantro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1160.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 12, 2013


I love your presentation, that is wonderful.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Slayertplsko said:


> *....Rabbit with mustard, mushrooms, red wine and homemade dumplings...*


Slayer, you don't know how much I love rabbit in mustard sauce!

@Goldi; nice pasta working space! I may steal the idea of using a large plank especially for pasta making, a bit à la Italian mamma. Your ravioli look fantastic!

@ PP; thanks!

@Petals; your shrimp an arugula salad; like an impressionist painter's palet, sublime!


----------



## pollopicu

I'm so impressed by your raviolis, Goldi. They are perfect.





  








Chorizo ravioli 3.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 15, 2013


----------



## goldilocks

Pollopicu said:


> I'm so impressed by your raviolis, Goldi. They are perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chorizo ravioli 3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> goldilocks
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 15, 2013


Oh thank you! That's my second attempt so far. I don't like cheese so its hard to know what to stick in them!

I also made Cannelloni on Friday night after Christ inspired me with his post the previous day. Tried to post photos byt it didnt work from my iPhone for some reason. Rather gettng into all this homemade pasta /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

For hubby (with cheese)





  








Cannelloni mark.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 15, 2013


__
1







And for me, without cheese!





  








Cannelloni me.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 15, 2013


----------



## goldilocks

ChrisBelgium said:


> Slayer, you don't know how much I love rabbit in mustard sauce!
> 
> @Goldi; nice pasta working space! I may steal the idea of using a large plank especially for pasta making, a bit à la Italian mamma. Your ravioli look fantastic!
> 
> @ PP; thanks!
> 
> @Petals; your shrimp an arugula salad; like an impressionist painter's palet, sublime!


I have super long worktops, but they are horrid. Wood, and a nightmare to clean! Can't wait to get my kitchen redone, have someone coming round to take a look for me this Friday. Exciting!!


----------



## culinairezaken

Pasta bolognaise and spaghetti pesto, all fresh and homemade....

Good food for the kiddos


Pieter.

I love to cook with wine, sometimes i even put it in the food...


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you everyone.

It is very hard to read these threads and not get inspired . It is easy to come here and get motivated or imbued  by everyone's  talent.

Goldi : I enjoyed your pasta layout  and the final results, Fantastic !


----------



## chrisbelgium

Just had this; *mixed salad and haloumi cheese*, panfried in olive oil. And just a glass of rosé wine.

I added what we call a "vinaigrette salée" which is nothing more than a homemade mayo, tarragon vinegar which is already in the mayo too, a little fresh water to make it a little runnier. And I also added a little chives.

This is why I'm such an andouille; I have tons of tomatoes waiting to get consumed and I simply forgot to use any, aaarrrggghh.

BTW, high blood pressure and haloumi don't go together! Just plunge this often _very salty cheese _in fresh water for 15 minute before you fry it.





  








HaloumiSalade.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 15, 2013


__
2







@Goldi; if I need another batch of cannelloni, I'll call you!! Waaw, that's simply gorgeous.


----------



## petalsandcoco

_"This is why I'm such an andouille" , _you just have me laughing again.

Glad you shared your Haloumi with us.

I like it breaded sometimes and flambe with ouzo.





  








020.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 15, 2013







or just the way you served it, au naturel. What a nice lunch there Chris, it doesn't get better than that.





  








025.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 15, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

> I like it breaded sometimes and flambe with ouzo.


Oh, nice suggestion.


----------



## pollopicu

Tonight I made a white pizza (moz and ricotta) topped cooked sweet Italian sausage, sauteed garlic, shiitake, onions, and red pepper flakes, topped with locatelli.










The crust looks fantastic in the shot, but it honestly left a little to be desired. I wanted to try a new recipe today, and it was way more trouble than it was worth. The topping was great though.


----------



## ordo

Home made dough Pollo?


----------



## pollopicu

Yes. I used this recipe.

http://jonsullivan.com/recipes/pizza1.php


----------



## ordo

Dough recipe looks fine. May be too many ingredients? Shitake? Wow.


----------



## pollopicu

Shiitake and sausage are too many ingredients..? The onion and garlic were minimal so I wouldn't count them as a weighty ingredient, and a pizza is going to have cheese..


----------



## ordo

I mean shitakes are so expensive here. Kinda luxurious pizza toppng.

So what went bad?


----------



## colleens

Chris and Petals, you are killin' me with that Halloumi. I love Halloumi. Fresh or sauteed, it is good stuff. A few weeks ago I made sauteed Halloumi and placed it in a baguette with fresh tomato, lettuce, and Hummus spread inside the bread. Sooo good. Wish I had taken pics.


----------



## pollopicu

The crust wasn't as buttery, for a lack of a better way to describe it. It tasted too yeasty to me. I'm partial to more of an artisanal crust-like texture and flavor. I don't know..it just seemed uninteresting.

Here shiitakes are quite expensive too, so I buy just a small amount (about a pint?) for about $3.59. They come already sliced, which annoys me. The whole ones are insanely extravagant in cost.


----------



## petalsandcoco

I made a stuffed bread the other day.





  








049.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 16, 2013







Belgian bread, cheddar, fleurs de l'ail (garlic flowers), chives, parsely, anchovies with capers, red peppercorns





  








051.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 16, 2013







Chop bread into squares





  








058.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 16, 2013







Load with cheese





  








059.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 16, 2013







Add your choice of fillings, in this case the ingredients I listed





  








066.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 16, 2013







Top it off with herbs and toss on the grill





  








079.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 16, 2013







When done, pull your squares out & serve with sliced apple and wine. (next time I will use smoked salmon) It is just bread, but stuffed ? yes, it works.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nice looking pizza pollo.

@ Colleen: Next time we need a pic ! lol. Sounds Delish .


----------



## donaldosborne78

This pizza looks very nice.


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks Petals, your sandwich looks very nice too.

Thank you, Donald.

Not exactly dinner, but it's been so hot here I made a chilled beet soup. Topped it off with a dab of rosemary whipped cream.


----------



## scubadoo97

Cuban themed grilled shrimp was served with black beans and rice


----------



## pollopicu

Scuba, those look fantastic. I just finished poaching shrimp for tomorrow. We decided to make the most of this heat wave and have an hor d'oeuvre party.


----------



## helloitslucas

I'm ashamed to post this because it was just an experiment. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif





  








944526_10151684806614407_553677220_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 17, 2013








Sous vide poached egg on toast with slaw. Bad picture, bad plating, but it was DAMN good.


----------



## goldilocks

helloitslucas said:


> I'm ashamed to post this because it was just an experiment. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 944526_10151684806614407_553677220_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 17, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sous vide poached egg on toast with slaw. Bad picture, bad plating, but it was DAMN good.


It doesn't look bad, it looks pretty darn tasty to me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium

It's was a hot day yesterday, so minimal cooking on the program.

Storebought pastry (pâte brisée), mixture of ricotta+fresh herbs+egg, halved tomatoes cut side up to keep the moist from dripping in the ricotta filling, thyme, garlic and the tomato vine branches for the aroma, which of course are not eaten.

Simple, fast, summery food. I used very ripe tomatoes which go even more sweet when cooked in the oven.





  








tomatenTaartRicotta1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 17, 2013











  








tomatenTaartRicotta2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 17, 2013


----------



## donaldosborne78

Goldilocks said:


> It doesn't look bad, it looks pretty darn tasty to me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


It's looks like hamburger /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## goldilocks

donaldosborne78 said:


> It's looks like hamburger /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


It does a little.


----------



## koukouvagia

Love that stuffed bread but where's the butter?


----------



## petalsandcoco

KK: I guess you can put anything into the loaf. The cheese melts and sticks to both sides of the bread pretty quickly. The toppings penetrate into the bread and cheese.

There are lots of ideas for stuffed bread,  with all the different types of cheeses ,ingredients, herbs and spices out there.


----------



## ordo

Garlic and cauliflower pasta, as posted by Siduri and replicated by ChrisBelgium. Exquisite. I have no more words. Try it.





  








2rg2v0n.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 18, 2013


----------



## sparkys44

Guess I'll need to start taking photos of my creations… I deal with the public all day Marketing Food items and show folks ways to cook certain items in new ways. After I come home I see what my fiancé has taken out for dinner and I do my best to impress.

Last night I came home and found a couple of bratwurst sitting on the stove defrosting. Instead of grilling I wanted to do something different, so I sliced the brats into 1" pieces along with 4 cloves of garlic, 2 fresh tomatoes, 2 jalapeño peppers, about 1/2 cup of red onion, and one Yellow bell pepper…

I started by suatéing the garlic and onion with a bit of fresh cracked sea salt and pepper, then added the brats, the bell pepper, and continued sautéing for a few minutes, then added the tomatoes last with about 3/4 cup water. after a few minutes of simmering, I seasoned the mix with a bit of Chinese Five Spice, Cayenne pepper, garlic salt, fresh chopped tarragon, and a bit of ground bakers chocolate.

When ready to serve I toasted a fresh Hoagie roll, rubbed with a fresh cut garlic clove, and drizzled a bit of Extra Virgin Olive oil over it… then served open face as my take on "Sausage and Pepper" sandwich…

Again, next time I'll have photos.


----------



## colleens

Petals that bread is luscious! To die for!! Wow. 
Scubadoo - what incredible shrimp you made! Looks sooo good.


----------



## butzy

I marinated chicken wings in vinegar, oasted and ground szechuan pepper, honey and a bit of soy.

Let them marinate for a couple of hours and then warm smoked them with tea, wood and sugar.

After that was done, I put them on the bbq to crisp them nicely.

Turned out pretty good, but I didn't take any pictures (it was just an experiment).

_ I need to remember to keep my camera with me!!!!_


----------



## prolificrecipes

I had the best Fish & chips with tartar sauce and not to forget the delicious soup.


----------



## chrisbelgium

@Petals; your lovely bread makes me think about a preparation we made years ago. We took baguettes, sliced them as usual 1 inch wide but not entirely through and put around a tsp of "beurre Maître d'hôtel" in the cuts, which is butter at room temperature in which we used to fork chopped garlic, parsley, a bit of chervil if available, a pinch of cayenne and s&p. Then the baguettes were wrapped entirely in alu foil and put in the oven for around 20 minutes. Best crunchy garlic bread ever!!

For the more French orientated dare devils; buy a jar of escargots and add one in each cut. yummm... well, certainly chewy

@Scuba; shrimp with _moros y cristianos; _sounds perfect!

@Ordo; glad you also tried and liked Siduri's garlic & cauliflower. Your picture though looks so much better!


----------



## ordo

ChrisBelgium said:


> @Ordo; glad you also tried and liked Siduri's garlic & cauliflower. Your picture though looks so much better!


Chris: you're very kind, but the truth is that i'm learning each day from your excellent picks. Your gallery is a source of inspiration for me.


----------



## chef-josh

I made hamburgers the other night, with a brioche style burger bun which came out perfect , forgot to take a picture of the burger with everything on it, i mixed bacon and bbq sauce in a food processor and mixed that with the ground beef, salt and peppar for the pattie, then the usual sallad, tomato, fried red onion, beetroot and pickles and more bbq sauce on the burger




  








image.jpg




__
chef-josh


__
Jul 18, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Chef Josh, those buns look perfectly golden. I've been wanting to introduce and upscale burger, but would definitely have to bake my own buns. Would you mind sharing that recipe?


----------



## jake t buds

Chris - Reminds me of what we made last August sans the ricotta.

Pan roasted onions with thyme, remove, then pan roast tomatoes, into pastry dough and bake.

Top with fresh basil. Could've been in the oven longer for a browner crust, tho. Yours looks just right.





  








Tomato_onion_tart1.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 18, 2013











  








Tomato_onion_tart2.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 18, 2013


----------



## chef-josh

Pollo, i'm on it soon, but first i'm gonna sleep


----------



## koukouvagia

It's been a while but here is a contribution. The stars aligned and I finally found myself with a good amount of left over poached chicken to make KYheirloomer's inspired chicken croquettes. Made with shredded chicken, smoked ham, fontina, parsley, bound with bechamel scented with nutmeg. Panko crusted and deep fried. Plating? Didn't bother. We ate them straight out of the fryer.




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 19, 2013


----------



## kevin rayoni

Last night, I sauteed Tilapia and roasted cauliflower with cumin.


----------



## chef-josh

Hey Pollo, here it is, i've made it twice with perfect results in taste and appearance

Burger bread(brioche style) recipe from Jonas 
Cramby -Tex Mex
Makes about 8
250ml luke warm water
3 tbsp luke warm milk
2 tsp yeast (dry) powder
2.5 tbsp caster sugar
2 eggs
750ml flour
2.5 tbsp butter 
1.5 tsp salt 
Sesame seeds

Mix the water and milk together with the yeast and sugar, let stand for 10 mins. In the meantime whisk the egg fluffy.
Then in a large bowl you mix the flour and butter with your finger like you would for a crumble dough. Now mix in the yeast mixture, the salt and the fluffy egg until a dough magically appears , then knead the dough for 8-10 mins, it will be wetter than normal, add a little flour if needed, but it should be a little sticky! Make a ball and put under a cloth and let rise 1-2 hours. Now divide the dough into 8 and make small buns, place on a tray with baking paper under a towel and let rise again 1-2 hours. Set the oven to 200*c/390F and place a tray full of water at the bottom. Whisk the remaining egg with a tbsp of water (and a pinch if baking soda if you want them dark?) brush the buns after they have risen and sprikle some sesame seeds on if you wish, bake for about 15 mins and then let them rest for 10 mins before you attack them


----------



## pollopicu

Thank you so much Chef-Josh for taking the time to share. I'm going to give it a shot as soon as it cools down enough to bake in this house.


----------



## bughut

I created a pork and chicken layered loaf for dinner tonight and entered it in the pork challenge. Then discovered a recipe for a Gastrique to use a gift of blackcurrants and the juices from the pork/chicken loaf.


----------



## praties

I started cooking it today, so I guess it counts.    Sunday night, I'm making a bastardized sauerbraten/stroganoff combo.  I had some 1.5 inch-thick strips of beef, cut them into 2.5" long pieces, gave them a good sear and put them in a marinade of water, red wine and apple cider vinegars, carrot, onion, bay leaf, peppercorns and mustard seed and popped it into the fridge.  Sunday, I'll add some sugar and salt and slow cook it until it falls apart.  Then I'll strain out the marinade, reduce it a bit and, off the heat, stir in some sour cream. 

*shrugs* Well, it's an experiment.  I'll post a pic if the husband and I survive it.


----------



## chefjeffreyeick

Last nights dinner at home with/for the girlfriend. Pisashio crusted local halibut (friend regularly fishes), mire poix risotto cake, arugula aioli, baby arugula.


----------



## bughut

@Praties. Sounds good. look forward to the pics. What will you serve it with?

@Ceffjeff - lucky you getting halibut. Impossible here. Your dish is stunning. how was it?


----------



## praties

bughut said:


> @Praties. Sounds good. look forward to the pics. What will you serve it with?
> 
> @Ceffjeff - lucky you getting halibut. Impossible here. Your dish is stunning. how was it?


I'm thinking a cabbage slaw--red cabbage (traditional alongside sauerbraten), a little celery seed and a dressing with lemon, sour cream and mayo and, maybe, another veg. I'd love some steamed red potatoes, but they'd only be for me; Mike hates potatoes. :/


----------



## bughut

Praties said:


> I'm thinking a cabbage slaw--red cabbage (traditional alongside sauerbraten), a little celery seed and a dressing with lemon, sour cream and mayo and, maybe, another veg. I'd love some steamed red potatoes, but they'd only be for me; Mike hates potatoes. :/


Just an idea, what about some dumplings for the last 20 minutes cooking ? Might not be authentic, but hmmmmm?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

... just a thought for everyone ...

when posting photos, smaller is a great option; then if anyone wants a closeup view they just 'click' on it...

just a thought ...


----------



## mike9

It's been so hot and humid the past week I felt like Creole Shrimp.





  








IMG_20130719_181636_zpsda65ef31.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 20, 2013


----------



## teamfat

Been pretty hot here in SLC, 100 F afternoon highs.  Not the kind of days you want to be spending an hour preheating the oven to 500 for a pizza.

Did some basic burgers.  First diced a couple slices of bacon, browned well, then mixed into the ground meat.  Salt and pepper and a light dusting of garlic powder, over the coals.  Turned out great, the little bacon tidbits were nice.  Served with some grilled zuchini, portabella caps and a nicely blistered ripe red jalapeno.  My wife broke into a sweat just watching me the chili.  Can't wait for the plant in my garden to produce.

Too bad no pics, just a nice, easy dinner for a hot summer night.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

meatloaf made w/ equal amounts of 90/10 ground sirloin, ground veal, hot italian sausage, garlic, basil, oregano, parm, fresh bread crumbs, S&P, a little milk and an egg--- formed into a loaf on a sheet pan, covered the whole puppy w/lean bacon rashers and baked with baby dutch yellow potatoes and steamed fresh string beans to round out the plate, sorry no photos, it went to fast!


----------



## mike9

teamfat said:


> Been pretty hot here in SLC, 100 F afternoon highs. Not the kind of days you want to be spending an hour preheating the oven to 500 for a pizza.


I know what you mean - I made three "pan" pizzas week before last. I bought a dough then cut it into three pieces and stretched them to fit into a 12" skillet. I oiled my skillet then put the dough in. When it was bubbled, browned and crisp on the bottom I oiled the top and flipped it over, added my toppings and put the lid on. I used a sun dried tomato pesto in place of sauce, Italian anchovies, kalamata olives, shaved garlic, freshly grated pecorino and some goat cheese for richness. We were impressed with the results - the crust was crisp and puffy like a cross between a chapati and a naan.


----------



## praties

bughut said:


> Just an idea, what about some dumplings for the last 20 minutes cooking ? Might not be authentic, but hmmmmm?


That's a *good* idea, though. And, hey! Dumplings are just spaetzle on steroids, right? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## bughut

Praties said:


> That's a *good* idea, though. And, hey! Dumplings are just spaetzle on steroids, right? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


Ha ha!


----------



## mrmexico25

Pepper crusted pork loin, cannelini beans, asparagus, roasted red pepper sauce.




  








image.jpg




__
mrmexico25


__
Jul 20, 2013


----------



## jbiringer3

Man, a wealth of ideas on this bb. 

Tonifht, I made bang bang shrimp. Still working on this one.

Corn starch breaded shrimp, deep fry.
Dip in sauce of mayo and thai chili sauce.
A couple stops of lemon juice in do.

Need a light batterdip recipe for this I think.
Suggestions welcome.


Also tonight continuing work on chicken wings. Will post when complete.


----------



## pollopicu

Tonight this is my dinner.


----------



## mike9

I made a classic spaghetti and meatball dinner tonight.





  








IMG_20130720_182032_zpsdcaf6c05.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 21, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

NO WAY! Get outta town mike9, that's what I made tonight with whole wheat spaghetti. Yesterday, when I put together the meatloaf, I reserved half for meatballs and par-baked them once the loaf was finished and then tonight I put them into the marinara to finish cooking. Who would'a thunk that my American-Italian-East-Coast husband would have ever eaten whole wheat pasta, even as he cleaned his plate this evening, he made mention on that fact. But... we have a different view on food now'a-days and white foods are eaten only on the RARE occasion. ::sniff:: ::sob::


----------



## chefbuba

Shepherd's Pie..... Cooked dinner for my dad tonight, this is one of his favorites.





  








iphone photos 526.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 21, 2013












  








iphone photos 525.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 21, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

you're a good son buba!


----------



## butzy

Beautiful dishes all!

@ mmexico: are we going to see that entry in the pork challenge of this month? It looks like a very worthy entry

I had lamb ribs yesterday, lightly marinated in mustard, honey, chili flakes, lime and balsamic vinegar.

I put it on the bbq on an indirect fire (with the lid of the kettle braai closed), and cooked for a bit over 2 hours (that was longer than I originally intended,but I got distracted).

Here it is, still on the bbq but ready to eat





  








6- after 2 hours cooking.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jul 21, 2013


----------



## mike9

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> NO WAY! Get outta town mike9, that's what I made tonight with whole wheat spaghetti. Yesterday, when I put together the meatloaf, I reserved half for meatballs and par-baked them once the loaf was finished and then tonight I put them into the marinara to finish cooking. Who would'a thunk that my American-Italian-East-Coast husband would have ever eaten whole wheat pasta, even as he cleaned his plate this evening, he made mention on that fact. But... we have a different view on food now'a-days and white foods are eaten only on the RARE occasion. ::sniff:: ::sob:: /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif


I use Dreamfields pasta - 5g of digestible carbs per serving. The only other kind I really use is De Cecco spinach linguini when I want clam sauce. I like Dreamfields for flavor too try it if you haven't already.

My local Aldi was running a special on organic grass fed ground beef this week so at $2.29/lb I stocked up and these meatballs were the result of one package. The high heat/humidity finally broke last night so I'm grillin' some burgers today with another package. The other four went right to the freezer.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mike9 said:


> ...My local Aldi was running a special on ...


Mike9, is this the Aldi that you mention?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldi

http://aldi.us/index_ENU_HTML.htm

... I had no clue who owned Trader Joe's...


----------



## mike9

Yes that is Aldi. I do a lot of our shopping there, but rarely buy fresh meat as it's a little on the spendy side. This was dated for two days out and was reduced $2/pkg bringing it to $2.29/pkg. It's vac packed too and unlike the other chain grocers who wrap and only discount meats the day of (or in some cases redate). I like their frozen whole chickens too - 3.5 - 4.5 lbs and I get to thaw and process and they taste much better than Tyson, or Perdue, etc. Whole fillet of salmon IQF with skin on are $6.99. Fruit and produce are sold in the case on racks so less packaging = less cost. They carry a host of German products that are excellent quality as well. Another thing I like is you rent a cart for 25 quarter and get your money back when you return it. You need your own bags, or they will sell you some, or many people use the many empty boxes around the store. They carry Millville cereals (made by General. Mills) - a box will set you back < $2 depending on type and our local natural food store sells the same cereal for > $4 - go figure.


----------



## chefjeffreyeick

bughut said:


> @Praties. Sounds good. look forward to the pics. What will you serve it with?
> 
> @Ceffjeff - lucky you getting halibut. Impossible here. Your dish is stunning. how was it?


It was good. I felt it needed more veg or something but overall flavor was there and everything was well paired


----------



## jbiringer3

Dirty water corn and clams.

Bought 50 clams, streamed 20 with some old bay seasoning.

Served with drawn whole butter.

Add corn on the cob to streamer water. Add enough water to cover corn.





  








2013-07-21 16.16.02.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Jul 21, 2013








Took the other 30 medium neck clams and made clams casino (actually seafood stuffed clams with a piece of bacon on top).





  








2013-07-21 16.42.03.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Jul 21, 2013








Dirty water corn, streamed clams, and faux clams casino.


----------



## mike9

Nice!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## teamfat

Clams, mussels, scallops - more things I rarely eat since my wife doesn't like them.  Don't even mention squid and octopus.   She likes crab and shrimp though.  I'm not really limited that much by what she doesn't like to eat, just by my own laziness and lack of imagination.  Of course this thread is a valuable tool when I'm stuck for an answer to the "What's for dinner" question.

mjb.


----------



## everydaygourmet

Bonless veal rib eye w mushroom saute, loaded hassleback potato, roasted aspargus and golden cherry tomatos with black truffled artichoke marscapone puree





  








IMAG1526.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jul 22, 2013












  








IMAG1533.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jul 22, 2013












  








IMAG1527.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jul 22, 2013












  








IMAG1534.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jul 22, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

I made a simple French classic; pissaladière. Something like a pizza but topped with an insane amount of onion, garlic, anchovis and black olives. I was a little short on anchovis, there should be more of it, layed out in a nice pattern. Mostly I prefer to use puff pastry for the bottom, but it should be bread dough. So this time I used store-bought pizza dough. There's a whole kilo (2 lb) of onion on it which is panfried for a long time in olive oil, adding some thyme and garlic. The rest is very obvious. Next time back to puff pastry.





  








pissaladière1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 22, 2013


__
3










  








pissaladière2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 22, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia

mrmexico25 said:


> Pepper crusted pork loin, cannelini beans, asparagus, roasted red pepper sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mrmexico25
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 20, 2013


Looks great, can you share your recipe for this? It looks like a great low-carb meal. It's a small picture but the pork looks perfectly cooked.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

... and VERY DELICIOUS!! I like the white beans (Miss KK, when you 'click' on a photo it will enlarge to full-screen and make you drool even more /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif)


----------



## pollopicu

ChrisBelgium said:


> I made a simple French classic; pissaladière. Something like a pizza but topped with an insane amount of onion, garlic, anchovis and black olives. I was a little short on anchovis, there should be more of it, layed out in a nice pattern. Mostly I prefer to use puff pastry for the bottom, but it should be bread dough. So this time I used store-bought pizza dough. There's a whole kilo (2 lb) of onion on it which is panfried for a long time in olive oil, adding some thyme and garlic. The rest is very obvious. Next time back to puff pastry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pissaladière1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 22, 2013
> 
> 
> __
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pissaladière2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 22, 2013


I love how much onions are on this pizza.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Summery dishes with finocchiona -Italian fennel salami- would be the right title for this post. One was used in a small lunch the other one for dinner.

What else do you need than a few slices of salami and this fresh carrot, tarragon vinegar and mayo mix?

One of the best spaghetti recipes I ever put together; sauce is red onion, dried chili flakes, garlic, sliced fennel salami, sweet mini tomatoes, 1/2 tsp of tomato paste, 1/2 tsp of harissa paste, dash of water, all slowly reduced. Last minute addition of spring onion. Pecorino.





  








ItaliaanseVenkelSalami1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 23, 2013











  








ItaliaanseVenkelSalami2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 23, 2013








@PP; thank you!


----------



## ordo

I'm learning about Harissa paste just now in GoogleGod.


----------



## helloitslucas

1003010_10151700562209407_220612216_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 23, 2013








Miso sauce reducing away.





  








1002847_10151701073809407_412897814_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 23, 2013








Miso sauce on the eggplants and a Sriracha honey glaze on the carrots.





  








993347_10151701183384407_1943816019_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 23, 2013








Finished product. The rice was cooked with fresh sage that I just threw in the pot as it was cooking. One of "those" dishes. Looks crummy in the end, but as we all know, sometimes crummy looking is tasty. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## goldilocks

Everyone's dishes look amazing!

Apologies in advance, these ones are not pretty. It was a bit of an experiment and I was on the gin last night /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Well, its 32 degrees, a G&T is nice and cooling.. 

All taken from Rick Steins India cookbook. Might not look too attractive but now I know what I'm doing the presentation will be far nicer next time (I just threw the dumplings on a plate and munched them down!! They were lovely). 

Tibetan Chilli Sauce (easy to make but wow, so much garlic. Tasted great but I'll be chopping the quantity down in future) 






  








Tibetan Chilli Sauce.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 24, 2013










Tibetan Dumplings 'momos' (lamb mince, garlic, onion, and then made into pastry parcels and steamed). Beautiful when dipped into the chilli sauce. 





  








Dumplings 2.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 24, 2013












  








Dumplings.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 24, 2013








Rick's take on the Madras Club Shepherd's Pie (lamb mince, onions, various spices) 





  








Madras Club Pie.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Jul 24, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

@Goldi; oh, you're already cooking from Rick's book, fantastic. Looks perfect if you ask me! I believe Rick Stein would approve without hesitation.

@Ordo; harissa is hell fire in a tube or small tin, heavily used in north African countries. I know they use it also in Marseille to spice up the "rouille" (hot sauce) they serve with fish soups. A very simple but tasty rouille can be made from blitzing a red bell pepper, add mayo and harissa. Here's an older picture of how one of the best known brands looks like; http://www.cheftalk.com/g/i/6068/harissa-jpg/sort/display_order/


----------



## helloitslucas

1004471_10151702334559407_2116899930_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 24, 2013








Sweet potato and roasted onion enchiladas. I prepped everything to have these for dinner tonight, but I couldn't wait to try them so I made up two for lunch. Delicious! They'll be accompanied with rice and beans tonight.


----------



## flipflopgirl

lucas..looks as great as it sounds. Would you mind posting your prep list?

mimi


----------



## helloitslucas

Not at all. Cubed sweet potatoes and halved yellow onions tossed with lots of olive oil for 200c for about 40 minutes. I made some quick pickled red onions which I put toasted cumin and fresh oregano as it was pickling. I changed up the overall recipe for dinner tonight, though.





  








971149_10151703095154407_424349739_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 24, 2013








Sweet potato, roasted onions and refried bean enchiladas with dirty rice and beans.

Sorry for posting two versions, but I loved how the end version turned out.


----------



## mrmexico25

butzy said:


> Beautiful dishes all!
> 
> @ mmexico: are we going to see that entry in the pork challenge of this month? It looks like a very worthy entry
> 
> I had lamb ribs yesterday, lightly marinated in mustard, honey, chili flakes, lime and balsamic vinegar.
> 
> I put it on the BBQ on an indirect fire (with the lid of the kettle braai closed), and cooked for a bit over 2 hours (that was longer than I originally intended,but I got distracted).
> 
> Here it is, still on the bbq but ready to eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6- after 2 hours cooking.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> butzy
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 21, 2013


I would very much like to add this entry to the pork challenge of the month. Trouble is, I've never heard of it? Where do I do that? lol/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


Koukouvagia said:


> Looks great, can you share your recipe for this? It looks like a great low-carb meal. It's a small picture but the pork looks perfectly cooked.


Yea it's relatively simple. There are a few components so I'll start with the beans and red pepper sauce first.

Roasted Red Pepper Sauce:

-1 10oz can of roasted red peppers (you can roast fresh bells if you want, this just takes the time down quite a bit)

-A couple of cloves of garlic

-3 or 4 onions (I roasted these over the grill until totally charred)

Throw all prepped ingredients into a sauce pot and simmer for 20 minutes or so. After that, puree in food processor (do it batches if necessary). Add Salt and Pepper and butter to thicken just a bit.

Cannelini Beans: Once again, I just got canned beans, threw them in a pot and added cumin, smoked paprika and chili powder. No salt necessary cause canned beans (canned anything really...) tend to be a little salty.

Now for the pork loin. I cut it into thirds so it'll fit into my cast iron skillet (at work, I have a 12in and an 18in cast iron. fucking fabulous cooking vessels). I bought whole pepper corns (blended variety) and cracked them my self in a coffee grinder. The smell is amazing! I practically used the whole spice bottle because I was doing 2 loins. Anyways, once all the pepper is cracked (also, inconsistent sizes so you sometimes get a nice big chunk of peppery explosions), rub loin down with olive oil, salt the loin, and then LIBERALLY coat the entire thing in pepper. After I sprinkled it all over, I found simply rolling it in the pepper worked great. Heat up cast iron to HIGH, drizzle in some olive oil or butter, and sear all sides of the loin. Once a crust has formed, set aside, clean skillet, and sear other segments of the loin. After all the pork has been crustified, finish in the oven. I used a convection oven at 350 for around 45 mins. Internal temperature was about 150 when I removed.

Some people like their pork at more like 145ish... but I wanted it to be medium to medium well... It came out great.

Place beans in center of plate, drizzle roasted red pepper sauce around the edges, grill up some asparagus quickly and place across the center of the plate, slice pork loin semi thin (1/4 in) and fan across asparagus. Make toast for sopping. mmmmm.....

With the left overs, I THINLY sliced the loin like deli meat, toasted a hamburger bun, added arugula (MORE PEPPER!), red onion, a dash of the roasted red pepper sauce and re heated pork on flat top by steaming it with chicken stock. Then, melted havarti cheese and placed on sandwich. AWESOME. Really great...


----------



## koukouvagia

Thanks for the recipe, roasted red pepper sauce sounds brilliant with pork. And to submit it just look for the thread called Challenge July 2013 Pork!


----------



## petalsandcoco

I'm with KK, thanks for the recipe.

I made a summer terrine of veg , smoked salmon and goat cheese served on a basil sauce





  








003.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013












  








005.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013












  








006.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013












  








011.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 25, 2013







 The end slice.


----------



## goldilocks

WOW Petal that is stunning!!!

helloitslucas – your enchiladas look delicious


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you Goldi, it is a good summertime dish.


----------



## ordo

mrmexico25 said:


> I would very much like to add this entry to the pork challenge of the month. Trouble is, I've never heard of it? Where do I do that? lol/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


Here: http://www.cheftalk.com/t/76411/challenge-july-2013-pork

Please!


----------



## chrisbelgium

@Petals; incredible colors in that lovely terrine. May I ask how you keep it all together? A little gelatine? Pressure?


----------



## mrmexico25

ordo said:


> Here: http://www.cheftalk.com/t/76411/challenge-july-2013-pork
> 
> Done! Thanks!
> Please!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Chris: Thank you.

Before closing it with the sides of the plastic wrap, I pressed all the air out. Then sealed it very, very tight. Placed weight on top , let set for 8 hours in fridge , unmolded.

I have been on a terrine kick lately. Don't ask me why but I find them so easy to make and they are perfect for a summer lunch or dinner, especially for guests, just slice and serve. You can put just about anything you want in them.


----------



## koukouvagia

Wow petals that's so beautiful! I'm inspired to make a terrine, can you suggest a simple recipe for a vegetable terrine I can make? Not sure how to go about it - I never made one before. Maybe you can start a terrine thread for those of us interested in taking it on? I don't want to use gelatin though do I have to?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Great KK, glad to hear you enjoy them too.

I will post a thread tomorrow morning. I took some pics of that terrine and it will give you an idea of what I used, in fact, shamefully easy.

The one I posted is my own recipe/version , if you don't like smoked salmom or goat cheese, no big deal, you can make it with just vegetables. You can use just about any sauce you like, you can serve it hot or cold, thats the beauty of a terrine.


----------



## chefjeffreyeick

Not my dinner but ran a special at work. Artichoke lobster and mascarpone agnolotti, sun dried tomatoes, squash blossom, and lobster pernod sauce and micro basil. Saffron in the dough too.


----------



## flipflopgirl

I asked for one and you generously included the 2-fer
Sweet potatos are a huge fave at my home...pleases the adults as well as my notoriously picky grands.
The mex plate is a def go for this Sunday ... we held a vote and it was unanimous! 
mimi


----------



## topaztiger1983

Today I had Meat-Free cheese burgers & homemade chips


----------



## goldilocks

chefjeffreyeick said:


> Not my dinner but ran a special at work. Artichoke lobster and mascarpone agnolotti, sun dried tomatoes, squash blossom, and lobster pernod sauce and micro basil. Saffron in the dough too.


Oh my! I want to eat that RIGHT NOW.


----------



## koukouvagia

Lamb loin chops and broccolini





  








Broccolini.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 26, 2013












  








Lamb loin chops.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 26, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ KK: love lamb chops, its in my top 5.

@ Jeff: That is one beautiful dish.


----------



## pollopicu

petalsandcoco said:


> I'm with KK, thanks for the recipe.
> 
> I made a summer terrine of veg , smoked salmon and goat cheese served on a basil sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 003.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 006.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 011.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end slice.


So visually stimulating. I could go for a slice of that now.


----------



## ordo

*Brussels sprouts gratin*

With bacon, garlic, bechamel, grated parmigiano and panko.





  








z8iu7uV.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 26, 2013












  








Gr0ckHp.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 26, 2013












  








2TJ2IKP.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 26, 2013








Worth the try.


----------



## genemachine

Lovely stuff all over the place again!

To take a break from all the pork, I made some scampi and sepia skewers, marinaded in orange juice, garlic, onions, chili and parsley, then slowly grilled. Served on tomatoes and green olives quickly heated in the remaining marinade:





  








IMG_1235.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 26, 2013


----------



## helloitslucas

533643_10151707237964407_505511646_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 27, 2013








Because of my busy schedule I don't get to go out to eat much anymore. Went with the Mrs. out tonight and I had veal shank, red polenta and mixed vegetables. So much delicious bone marrow.


----------



## teamfat

GeneMachine said:


> I made some scampi and sepia skewers,


Sepia = squid?

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

teamfat said:


> Sepia = squid?
> 
> mjb.


Cuttlefish. Biologically distinct from squid, but very similar.


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ GM: Now that is a money shot !

@ Lucas: That looks like a full flavored , hardy meal, what is that pink dipping sauce in the background ?


----------



## eastshores

Went to the farmers market this morning and picked up some big peppers. Stuffed them with ground beef, rice, spinach, sundried tomatoes, and diced tomatoes.





  








pepper.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 27, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia

eastshores said:


> Went to the farmers market this morning and picked up some big peppers. Stuffed them with ground beef, rice, spinach, sundried tomatoes, and diced tomatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pepper.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> eastshores
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 27, 2013


Perfecto!


----------



## helloitslucas

petalsandcoco said:


> @ GM: Now that is a money shot !
> 
> @ Lucas: That looks like a full flavored , hardy meal, what is that pink dipping sauce in the background ?


It was a gutbusting meal for sure! Incredibly rich and I didn't eat again the following day. I am definitely going back there again! The pink thing is leftover brine from olives.


----------



## pollopicu

ordo said:


> *Brussels sprouts gratin*
> 
> With bacon, garlic, bechamel, grated parmigiano and panko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> z8iu7uV.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 26, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gr0ckHp.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 26, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2TJ2IKP.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 26, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth the try.


Ordo, you make the comfyest casseroles.


GeneMachine said:


> Lovely stuff all over the place again!
> 
> To take a break from all the pork, I made some scampi and sepia skewers, marinaded in orange juice, garlic, onions, chili and parsley, then slowly grilled. Served on tomatoes and green olives quickly heated in the remaining marinade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1235.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 26, 2013


Gene, when I look at this dish, I think backyard, hot sun, beautiful day, tanning oil, good music, mojitos.


----------



## helloitslucas

971382_10151710826524407_1909668586_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 28, 2013








Tonights dinner was spaghettoni with zucchini red sauce and a goat cheese, grilled apricot and rucola salad. With Texas toast on the side.


----------



## pollopicu

Lucas, your spaghettoni looks perfectly dressed.


----------



## genemachine

Pollopicu said:


> Ordo, you make the comfyest casseroles.
> 
> Gene, when I look at this dish, I think backyard, hot sun, beautiful day, tanning oil, good music, mojitos.


No mojitos, but fresh local festival ale... apart from that, yep, that was the setting


----------



## chef bilby

Dinner for the some mates over for the Footy - Pork & Fennel Sausage Rolls





  








1012425_10151589868609315_445770403_n.jpg




__
chef bilby


__
Jul 29, 2013








Breaky for the missus the other morning , Poached Eggs , Avocado , Bacon , Tomato Concasse on a Sesame Bagel





  








946028_10151447934719315_1659203533_n.jpg




__
chef bilby


__
Jul 29, 2013








Dinner the other night- Crumbed Lamb Cutlets , Sweet Potato Mash , Sauce Diane & Steamed Vegetable Melange





  








167471_10151204421979315_1768469219_n.jpg




__
chef bilby


__
Jul 29, 2013








Dessert for some mates over - Red Wine Poached baby Pears





  








262821_10151219985909315_1103287163_n.jpg




__
chef bilby


__
Jul 29, 2013








Favorite Breakfast - Eggs Benedict (front) and Eggs Florentine (rear) with home made Hollandaise - Seriously YUM - Heart Attack on Toast !!!





  








577837_10151371327554315_1839849996_n.jpg




__
chef bilby


__
Jul 29, 2013








Being a Chef & Teacher means that I get to practice some seriously tasty Tucker at home /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## ordo

Chef Bilby: amazing food.


----------



## pollopicu

Beautiful food, Billby.


----------



## pollopicu

Chicken kabobs


----------



## mrmexico25

Those kabobs look great! 

I had home made chicken and dumplings today. First time making it, started with making a chicken stock and went from there. came out awesome!


----------



## mike9

Man - I've been slackin' in the photo dept. Last yesterday it rained so I made lamb and veal shanks Osso Buco style with lentils - sort of an Italian/Greek thing. It was a killer meal. Tonight my grill tank ran out of gas so I had to cook chicken thighs indoors. Season well and place skin side down in a dry pan. I roasted a red pepper for the salad and a clove of garlic for the dressing and it was a good meal.

Tomorrow is rib eye on the grill - I'll get the Weber out of the basement and fire up some oak and maple. Thursday will be duck smoked on the grill. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## teamfat

Marinated some beef chuck steak in a soy, garlic, dark rice vinegar mix. Grilled quickly over hot coals. Sliced thinly, served with beet greens. The greens were braised with bacon, onion, garlic, some more onion and hot peppers.





  








beef_beet.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 30, 2013








Beef chuck is one of those underrated proteins, in my opinion.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

Tell me about it, teamfat, tell me about it. I do love my subprimal cuts. If only my girlfriend would like the texture of well-melted collagen. Can't really sell that....

Same thing with pork, by the way. The neck is my favourite roast.


----------



## genemachine

> Originally Posted by *Mike9*
> 
> Tomorrow is rib eye on the grill - I'll get the Weber out of the basement and fire up some oak and maple. Thursday will be duck smoked on the grill. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


What in the name of the Unspeakable Old Gods is the Weber doing in the basement???!?! Heretic!! Rain or shine, snow or sleet - it gonna smoke


----------



## koukouvagia

Pollopicu said:


> Chicken kabobs


I want to pick one up and eat it now! Did you marinate? Beautiful color!


----------



## ordo

Beautiful chicken Pollo.

Also teamfat chuk which i guess is named _paleta_ here in Arg.


----------



## dcarch

This thread is truly a wonderland of gastronomic delights! Amazing creations, everyone!

A couple of recent meals.

dcarch

*Filet of Sole in Pandan Sauce*





  








Pandanfiletsole.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 30, 2013












  








Pandanfiletsole2.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 30, 2013








*Cherries, Shrimps in Crispy Puffed Rice Shells*





  








shrimpscherrys4.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 30, 2013












  








shrimpscherrys2.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 30, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Thamks, ordo.

KK, I marinated the raw chicken chunks in chimichurri sauce in a bowl, then I took chunks of sweet onions, slathered them in Olive oil and kosher salt and let those roast in the oven for about 30 min., let cool, then constructed the skewers. Having  the onions already semi roasted lends itself a lot to the moisteness of the kabaob. Raw veggies on kaboba is a disaster, imo.


----------



## mrmexico25

dcarch said:


> This thread is truly a wonderland of gastronomic delights! Amazing creations, everyone!
> 
> A couple of recent meals.
> 
> dcarch
> 
> *Filet of Sole in Pandan Sauce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandanfiletsole.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandanfiletsole2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cherries, Shrimps in Crispy Puffed Rice Shells*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shrimpscherrys4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shrimpscherrys2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 30, 2013


Very nice. Rainer cherries look great on any plate. Beautiful.


----------



## mike9

GeneMachine said:


> What in the name of the Unspeakable Old Gods is the Weber doing in the basement???!?! Heretic!! Rain or shine, snow or sleet - it gonna smoke


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

I got it for a wedding gift last fall and put it away for winter.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Pollo, I recently made a few brochettes similar to your lovely chicken kebabs. I usually do all kinds of different meats on a charcoal fire, all marinated separately and in small quantities. I call it a "tapas bbq". Here's chunks of salmon and lemon wedges, marinated in sunflower oil with (bought) dried orange zeste, sechuan pepper and tarragon.

The green stuff are blackened spring onion, something I copied from the Catalans who do the same with small leeks called "calçots". They put them on the fire until completely softened and totally blackened, much more than I did in this picture. Only the outer shell will be blackened, the underlaying part stays virginal white/green.You simply slide the inner part out, straight in your mouth.





  








BBQTapas3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 30, 2013


__
cooking-salmon


----------



## french fries

dcarch said:


> A couple of recent meals.


Holy cow dcarch strikes again. Are those paintings edible dcarch? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Stunning. What I love about your presentation is that you have your own style. I feel like I could see 100 platings and pick yours right away. Never seen anything like it.

Did you buy pandan leaves to make your sauce? I've had pandan in Vietnamese waffles and Thai desserts before, but I'm not exactly sure where to find it, how to use it etc.. would love to hear more about it?


----------



## helloitslucas

480014_10151715217729407_1297816478_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 30, 2013








My significant other met up with her father tonight for dinner. I made ricotta and spinach ravioli and fresh bread from scratch for myself while she was away. Everything made in peace just for me.  I put a HUGE layer of French butter and Emmentaler on the bread.


----------



## koukouvagia

Pollopicu said:


> Thamks, ordo.
> 
> KK, I marinated the raw chicken chunks in chimichurri sauce in a bowl, then I took chunks of sweet onions, slathered them in Olive oil and kosher salt and let those roast in the oven for about 30 min., let cool, then constructed the skewers. Having the onions already semi roasted lends itself a lot to the moisteness of the kabaob. Raw veggies on kaboba is a disaster, imo.


Really?? I never thought to roast veggies before skewering them. I wouldn't say they're a complete disaster but I can imagine that by roasting first they're even better.

I know I'm going to get skewered for this question but what is chimichurri sauce?


----------



## foodie 13

Some of those dishes i must say look amazing. Im new to this forum and have a big habit of taking pics of my dishes that i cook. So looking forward to putting some on here. I just checked to see if there was a ph app for this site but there seems to be none unfotunetly.


----------



## teamfat

Welcome to Cheftalk.  This thread is a great one for picking up ideas when you are stumped.  The monthly challenges are also working out well, we are seeing some great takes on old classics, some new twists, lots of talent out there.

mjb.


----------



## pollopicu

Chris, your skewer looks magnificent.

KK. Chimichurri is a sauce or paste that is mainly made with parsley, garlic, oregano, olive oil, salt and vinegar. I sub the parsley with cilantro because I don't eat parsley. but cilantro is widely known to be used as well.

It's freakin' insanely delicious, especially if you love garlic because it's very garlicky. You can use it on almost anything you want. Take away the cilantro and I use the same mix as a marinade/rub on a pork shoulder roast.

looks something like this.

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-review-mark-bittmans-pe-39896


----------



## durangojo

I make mine with jalapeños, parsley, cilantro, red wine vinegar, oregano, evoo AND I roast the garlic cloves first.......it mellows them
We serve it with our flatiron steak along with a tomato chipotle jam, but you can eat it on and with ANYTHING! Well, maybe not ice cream, but quien sabe? It is truly addictive though.

joey
Variation on a theme kk, some people use mint, which all things being Greek, might be right up your alley....do give it a try however you make it...you will soon be finding ways to eat it.....fwiw, it's also good as a vegetable dip...you can dilute it with yogurt or sour cream but I think you will find ways to 'main line it.


----------



## dcarch

mrmexico25 said:


> Very nice. Rainer cherries look great on any plate. Beautiful.


Thanks. Rainer cherries are milder in sweetness, they will not overwhelm the shrimps. Also they are more freestone, much easier to pit without messing up the presentation.


French Fries said:


> Holy cow dcarch strikes again. Are those paintings edible dcarch? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Stunning. What I love about your presentation is that you have your own style. I feel like I could see 100 platings and pick yours right away. Never seen anything like it.
> 
> Did you buy pandan leaves to make your sauce? I've had pandan in Vietnamese waffles and Thai desserts before, but I'm not exactly sure where to find it, how to use it etc.. would love to hear more about it?


Thanks. I normally plate the full meal, not tasting menu style. That's why they look a little different.

I found the frozen Pandan leaves in an Asian store. I am still playing with it, Trying to find more good recipes.

dcarch


----------



## colleens

There is some really good food going on here. Lucas, that bone marrow and veal shank looks outstanding! 

Ordo, I really want to make that brussels sprouts dish you posted. It looks wonderful. Would you be so kind as to share the recipe?


----------



## genemachine

Foodie 13 said:


> Some of those dishes i must say look amazing. Im new to this forum and have a big habit of taking pics of my dishes that i cook. So looking forward to putting some on here. I just checked to see if there was a ph app for this site but there seems to be none unfotunetly.


Welcome! I think you are going to find this a quite friendly and inspiring place. Looking forward to your contributions.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I never thought that I'd say this, but I'm really liking whole wheat pasta.

Last might we tried a different _chicken_ (not pork) Italian-style Sausage, much lower in sodium than so others.






  








2012-italian-sausage.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 31, 2013














(photo source TraderJoe's recipes)

I also found some more rapini or broccoli rabe, which is not readily available at our little green grocer (I asked the manager about it and he said that I was welcome to order an entire case if I wanted to), so I scoop that up each time I see it. We ate the other half of the bunch the other night as a side dish, sautéed with olive oil and garlic, yum!






  








more stuff 006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 31, 2013








I also found at Trader Joe's whole wheat Italian bread. This taste so much like a good, homemade Italian bread.






  








whole-wheat-tuscan-pane.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 31, 2013







(photo source TraderJoe's recipes)

Mangiamo!


----------



## koukouvagia

Oh! I make chimichurri sauce all the time then by that definition. I've never made it with vinegar though, just lemon. My famous BBQ grilled chicken is drizzled in the last 5 minutes if cooking with a sauce made with olive oil, roasted garlic, they're, parsley, and lemon.


----------



## ordo

The word _chimichurri_ was apparently originated in Argentina, although the true etymology is imprecise (I'm not buying that _che, mi curry_ story). Adding dried chilies is great too. The roasted garlic detail is a good one.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Ordo, it was an Irishman . you know it's true.....lol

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium

Just had this dinner (it's now 20.00 hours here);





  








beefKebabBurghulTzazikiHotTomatoSauce.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 31, 2013








Basically nothing more than a beef meatball wrapped around a skewer. I added s&p, garlic, parsley, mustard, breadcrumbs, shallot, an egg and Maroccan ras-al-hanout spice mixture. Served with bulghur and green bell pepper, homemade tzaziki and the rest of the sauce, served cold this time, that I made yesterday; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/76835/challenge-august-2013-tomatoes/30#post_437649


----------



## pollopicu

I think the _mi curry_ version of the story was a bit far-stretched as well.


----------



## foodie 13

Just had a stunning fish for the first time - Halibot. just cooked it in a cream, parsely buttery sauce with some light veg and some lemon slices wrapped up in a foil with some summer potatoes. was light and just lovely to try and new type of fish.


----------



## koukouvagia

Foodie 13 said:


> Just had a stunning fish for the first time - Halibot. just cooked it in a cream, parsely buttery sauce with some light veg and some lemon slices wrapped up in a foil with some summer potatoes. was light and just lovely to try and new type of fish.
> 
> You cooked it inside the sauce?


----------



## foodie 13

ya i put all the ingredients minus the potatoes into a foil bag and cooked it in the sauce. now the sauce i must confess did come from the shop but it came from a very well known brand here in ireland and it was new to their list of products.


----------



## mike9

Did a mixed grill tonight - aubergine, summer squash, peppers, crusty bread with compound butter and duck. It was delicious and I have enough for another go 'round.





  








IMG_20130802_175833_zpsa6c2c05b.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 3, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Today I made pan roasted chicken breast with sautéed garlic, broccoli rabe and butter beans.


----------



## ordo

I'm there in a minute pollo.


----------



## pollopicu

lol


----------



## chefbuba

Apple wood smoked baby backs, corn on the cob, zucchini fritters, garlic dills & bread & butter pickles that I made a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Simply love that kind of food!


Pollopicu said:


> Today I made pan roasted chicken breast with sautéed garlic, broccoli rabe and butter beans.


----------



## helloitslucas

1013213_10151724844929407_809923913_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Aug 4, 2013








My favourite. Homemade pizza and Swiss beer. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

had friends over to dinner last night... olive tray with cheese and crackers to start,

scratchmade pizza (by DH request), side salad (only the gals ate that) and foster's beer





  








beer 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 4, 2013











  








beer 003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 4, 2013








(I showed ya'll my pizza many times before)

I'd never had foster's before, but this is what my husband's friend drinks, so ...

he said that this is called an "oil can", mighty large!


----------



## regisundertow

I was over at my Catalan friend's, who made paella with muscles and cuttlefish and fideua, chased with an anise-based drink. Lovely!


----------



## jake t buds

Dark meat turkey/pine nut/ mushroom pattie with green bean/orange vinaigrette side





  








turkeyburger_orangesnowpea_salad_small.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Aug 4, 2013








@Pollopicu - nice dish. Fresh. I like.

And I never thought I'd hear "fideua" this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## teamfat

regisundertow said:


> I was over at my Catalan friend's, ..., chased with an anise-based drink. Lovely!


The "green fairy", absinthe ?

mjb.


----------



## ordo

teamfat said:


> The "green fairy", absinthe ?
> 
> mjb.


Joseph Roth?


----------



## regisundertow

jake t buds said:


> And I never thought I'd hear "fideua" this side of the Atlantic.


Well, I am in Europe 


teamfat said:


> The "green fairy", absinthe ?
> 
> mjb.


Nah, nothing like that. Sort of tasted like ouzo, actually.


----------



## butzy

Sounds like that may have been pastis, one of my favourite drinks (I like the brand Ricard)/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## regisundertow

butzy said:


> Sounds like that may have been pastis, one of my favourite drinks (I like the brand Ricard)/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


I googled it, it's anisette actually, Anis Del Mono. Very similar to pastis, minus the liquorice. Good stuff, especially in coffee


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks, Chris and Jake. 

Lucas, that pizza looks fantastic. Did you make the dough?


----------



## glwestcott

Olive oil poached salmon with veggies.


----------



## coffeebean

image.jpg




__
coffeebean


__
Aug 6, 2013







The classical eggplant parmigiana, bruschette tomato with basil leaves and scaloppina al limone..


----------



## koukouvagia

glwestcott said:


> Olive oil poached salmon with veggies.


Very nice. I've always been curious about olive oil poached fish but have never tried it or even seen it on a menu. I'm scared to waste the olive oil. And not sure what poaching means since it's oil, not water based. Does the temperature have to stay at a certain maximum? Otherwise it's deep frying, right?


----------



## ordo

"Poaching" in oil; C_onfit._

That salmon looks good.


----------



## koukouvagia

ordo said:


> "Poaching" in oil; C_onfit._
> That salmon looks good.


I never did confit either.


----------



## ordo

Koukouvagia said:


> I never did confit either.


May be you should. Bacalao (cod) pil-pil; duck confit; Spanish tortilla with confit potatoes; eggs baveuse, etcaetera. It's a good and easy cooking technique. Easier using a diffuser.


----------



## colleens

Last minute dinner - scrambled eggs with ripe haas avocado, garden basil and garden tomatoes, S & P




  








eggs.jpg




__
colleens


__
Aug 7, 2013


----------



## everydaygourmet

_Roasted tomato gazpacho with crisped imported Serrano and organic pea shoots_

_Borscht salad with lightly demi-glazed roasted golden beets and dilled creme fraiche _

_Heirloom Kumato and Campari Insalata Caprese with 15 year old balsamic vinegar _

_Sauteed Rib eye of veal with house made demi-glaze and artichoke mascarpone creme_

_Orange flesh peacock melon coated with crisped imported Serrano served with Asiago _

Had a welcome home dinner for my B-in-law, was so hot here, opted for something easy that we could "Tapas on" over a couple bottles of wine.

Cheers!,

EDG


----------



## ordo

*Brussels sprouts spaghetti*





  








9457044853_5844554abc_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 7, 2013


----------



## rick alan

WARNING - SAFFRON AHEAD


kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Mike9, is this the Aldi that you mention?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldi
> 
> http://aldi.us/index_ENU_HTML.htm
> 
> ... I had no clue who owned Trader Joe's...


Me Neither, absolutely fabulous chain, high quality food in general, often at below supermarket prices.

It just so happens to also be the place I bought some Saffron, my first B.I.O.N., and with which I made some rice this past weekend. I put the whole vial in which proved way too much, but after tripling the amount of rice and other ingredients last night it settled down from a bad tumeric quality to a thoroughly unexpected flavor of shrimp sauteed in-shell. I understand it can be had at Saffron.com, very high quality at a comparative pitance compared to other online sources. I see a purchase there in near future.

Amateur Note: I never made mushroom rice as this never did it forme in store-bought premix form. What a misfortune as in finally trying it on a whim in its fresh form it has turned out at this time to be my absolute favorite way of doing rice! Add some Saphron bloomed in fresh chicken stock and omfg!

Rick


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Halibut, beurre blanc and new Charlotte potatoes.*

This fish was sold as a fresh "Filet Flétan du Groenland", halibut filet from Greenland. So, I made a beurre blanc, fried the fish, "under sauced" the fish as it would be a shame to bury this nice piece under a mountain of sauce. Boiled new Charlotte potatoes, then shortly warmed in butter and chives.

Just in case you want to know how I make a beurre blanc; sweat a chopped shallot, add a dash of white wine and let reduce until just a tbsp left. Add cream and let thicken. Take away from the heat and whisk in a few chunks of cold butter. How much? A lot and don't tell my doctor! Add lemon juice and seasoning to taste. Simple as that. BTW; I was out of white wine, so I used the rosé wine I was drinking while cooking... dugghh, the beurre blanc went beurre rosé.. but it worked.





  








heilbotBeurreBlancCharlotteAardappel.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 7, 2013


----------



## cacioepepe

Chicken cacciatore





  








969782_10151730542328844_315240988_n.jpg




__
cacioepepe


__
Aug 7, 2013












  








1016977_10151730542433844_107760262_n.jpg




__
cacioepepe


__
Aug 7, 2013












  








480026_10151730542278844_417111168_n.jpg




__
cacioepepe


__
Aug 7, 2013


----------



## teamfat

A quick pork stew. No tomatoes, but the jalopy nose were right out of the garden, as well as the cilantro that topped my bowlful.





  








verde.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 8, 2013


----------



## goldilocks

Everyones food looks so good. I usually avoid this thread because it just makes me want to eat /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Last night's dinner was Sea Bass on a bed of samphire, roasted baby tomatoes and capers with broccoli, chilli and garlic topped with flaked almonds. It was so nice, I really love that broccoli.





  








dinner 07.08.13.JPG




__
goldilocks


__
Aug 8, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Halibut, beurre blanc and new Charlotte potatoes.*
> 
> This fish was sold as a fresh "Filet Flétan du Groenland", halibut filet from Greenland. So, I made a beurre blanc, fried the fish, "under sauced" the fish as it would be a shame to bury this nice piece under a mountain of sauce. Boiled new Charlotte potatoes, then shortly warmed in butter and chives.
> 
> Just in case you want to know how I make a beurre blanc; sweat a chopped shallot, add a dash of white wine and let reduce until just a tbsp left. Add cream and let thicken. Take away from the heat and whisk in a few chunks of cold butter. How much? A lot and don't tell my doctor! Add lemon juice and seasoning to taste. Simple as that. BTW; I was out of white wine, so I used the rosé wine I was drinking while cooking... dugghh, the beurre blanc went beurre rosé.. but it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heilbotBeurreBlancCharlotteAardappel.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 7, 2013


That halibut and potatoes look divine. I could never find Halibut anywhere near where I live, and I go to about 5 markets in total within 25 mile radius. When i do find it I'm going to snatch some up.


----------



## koukouvagia

I've never made a beurre blanc but I think I'm gonna!


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks PP, halibut isn't all that frequently offered around here too, so I do jump on it whenever I can. This dish should have been presented on a dark plate. I asked myself whether I should have added anything more, but the combination with those tasty new potatoes is so stunning. If I had access to some colorful fashionable cress, it would be the only thing I would add, just for presentation purpose. Meanwhile I found a good location in Holland for cress of all kinds (check out what those guys have to offer!!!!); http://benelux.koppertcress.com/

@Koukou; please do try a beurre blanc, it's easy to make and probably the most glorious companion of white fish. However, I promise you this; it's addictive, very!


----------



## eastshores

Nice dishes! CB you produce some very nice plates. I love the simplicity of the halibut dish. I just got done using my meat slicer, one of the best investments I've made in kitchen appliances. I snagged a london broil this morning, did a quick marinade and grilled it. Let it rest completely, then shaved in on the slicer. I'll get several meals out of it. I have some purple potatoes and portabella mushrooms to cook with garlic and olive oil later. Can't decide whether to do that or make a nice crusty french dip sandwich!





  








londbroil2.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Aug 8, 2013


----------



## mustaroad

The Top Ramen   But night before last I made a shrimp sandwich (shrimp sauteed in oil then coconut milk & reduce). It would have been bomb if I had mayo but my fridge broke and was out of condments. The sweet dark Russian bread was great but I shouldn't have toasted it.


----------



## eastshores

Well I finished things up. Ended up going with a mixed grill of baby red potatoes, garlic, mushrooms, and onions. Summertime in Florida /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








finishedgrilled.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Aug 8, 2013


----------



## bughut

Pass me a fork eastshores, your dish looks truly scrummy...

I roasted beetroot tonight. Donated from wee wifie up the path...balsamic,mustard, honey and lemon dressing while it was still warm... had it with darne de salmon, simply with s&p and boiled potatoes. Simple yet delicious. No Pics cos here in france we have internet at last, but no wifi, so i can't transfer pics from my i pad... I'll post 'em when I'm back in Scotland on Wednesday


----------



## colleens

CAM00414.jpg




__
colleens


__
Aug 9, 2013








Alaskan Coho Salmon marinated in red wine vinegar and Bavarian spices

Then breaded and broiled





  








CAM00415.jpg




__
colleens


__
Aug 9, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nice meal Shores, very nice.

@KK: Watch out for that beurre blanc, it is very _addictive_. It's one of those sauces you will use anything to mop it up with.

@ Colleen: I have never used a Bavarian spice blend on fish , can you tell me what it is and what it tastes like ?


----------



## vin23

paprika fried chicken.. simple dish for dinner but makes my tummy smile


----------



## berndy

Could you PLEASE tell us what "Bavarian Spices" are ?


----------



## helloitslucas

556765_10151736654724407_599976308_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Aug 9, 2013








Tonights dinner was roasted sweet potato, carrot and red lentil burgers. The left has spicy homemade salsa, galircky avocado spread and an over easy egg. The right is simple and has feta and sliced avocado.

It was absolutely wonderful! I have been having a hard time making vegetarian/vegan burgers crispy(Don't worry, I am not a vegetarian/vegan!). Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## ordo

Nice, Lucas. Quick deep fry the burguers? Hmm...

These are potatoes fondant just out of the oven:





  








9473065975_b9b4cfc71a_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 9, 2013








Looks good thanks to Photoshop, but I do not like them done the classic way. Not really crisp on top (no broiler here). I'm wanting to finish the potatoes with a quick butter frying of the top. Bad idea?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Why not Ordo ? Finish those darlings in butter.


----------



## chefbuba

Rib Eye Steaks, Smashed red potatoes & corn on the cob.





  








ribeye.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Aug 10, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

ChrisBelgium said:


> Thanks PP, halibut isn't all that frequently offered around here too, so I do jump on it whenever I can. This dish should have been presented on a dark plate. I asked myself whether I should have added anything more, but the combination with those tasty new potatoes is so stunning. If I had access to some colorful fashionable cress, it would be the only thing I would add, just for presentation purpose. Meanwhile I found a good location in Holland for cress of all kinds (check out what those guys have to offer!!!!); http://benelux.koppertcress.com/
> 
> @Koukou; please do try a beurre blanc, it's easy to make and probably the most glorious companion of white fish. However, I promise you this; it's addictive, very!


I love all their different selections. Especially the limon cress.


----------



## colleens

Bavarian spices- I'm not to take credit - Penzey's Spices has a blend called Bavarian Seasoning. It includes Bavarian style crushed brown mustard, rosemary, garlic, thyme, bay leaves, and sage.  

: )  BTW this seasoning blend tastes GREAT in any meatloaf recipe - just leave out the herbs called for in the recipe.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ColleenS said:


> Bavarian spices- I'm not to take credit - Penzey's Spices has a blend called Bavarian Seasoning. It includes Bavarian style crushed brown mustard, rosemary, garlic, thyme, bay leaves, and sage.
> 
> : ) BTW this seasoning blend tastes GREAT in any meatloaf recipe - just leave out the herbs called for in the recipe.


that sounds amazing Colleen! I've only been to Penzey's once, would you recommend any other blends there?


----------



## helloitslucas

625500_10151738413784407_1669947214_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Aug 10, 2013








I've been in a creative cooking rut so I made southwestern bean chili topped with an avocado and pickled onion salsa. It isn't pretty, but my S/O had three bowls of it so I think it was good!


----------



## colleens

@Kaneohegirl - Oh I love Penzey's. There's one near us. You can also order online. Their quality is superior to grocery store brands and the prices comparable. I love their Tuscan Sunset blend, Greek seasoning, Italian seasoning and Fox Point Seasoning (or Sunny Paris which is the same blend as Fox Point minus the salt) blends. They don't use any anti-caking agents. I love their Smoked Spanish Paprika too. Goes good on everything.


----------



## teamfat

Lucas, that bowl looks good!

I'm surprised there is no caraway in the "Bavarian seasoning"

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ColleenS said:


> @Kaneohegirl - Oh I love Penzey's. There's one near us. You can also order online. Their quality is superior to grocery store brands and the prices comparable. I love their Tuscan Sunset blend, Greek seasoning, Italian seasoning and Fox Point Seasoning (or Sunny Paris which is the same blend as Fox Point minus the salt) blends. They don't use any anti-caking agents. I love their Smoked Spanish Paprika too. Goes good on everything.


We have one in town, but that's a _good hours _drive away.

I was thinking of an excursion for my Mom and me maybe later this month.

We both have purchased a few spice blends there and I'm always looking for new ones (I love smoked paprika, but I should look for different ways to use it other than in stews).

So Many Mahalos (thanks) Colleen, and please call me K~girl /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## pollopicu

Lucas, your chili looks so inviting.


----------



## jbiringer3

Lunch on the go in my truck.
Taco meat on aTostidos Scoop with a dollop of sour cream.





  








2013-08-09 11.47.09.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 11, 2013







-----




  








2013-08-09 11.48.41.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 11, 2013








Taco Meat

Saute in EVOO diced onion, pepper, corn, and chop meat.
Add Taco seasoning. Simmer for 30 minutes breaking up the chopmeat as you go.

Add a touch of water if it gets too dry.
Add a sprinkle of cayenne for heat if you wish.

Being that I live in New Jersey, I blanch Jersey corn and put in freezer for later use.
Then I thaw, and slice off the cob. Voila, fresh Jersey corn.

I haven't made my own taco mix yet. I'll use up the McCormick taco mix that I bought awhile back.

Chow


----------



## jbiringer3

Making pulled pork and corn on the cob today.

Slow cooking pork shoulders(I think) in the crock pot

on high for 5-6 hours.

Added a cup of water, sprinkle of thyme, teaspoon of fresh chopped garlic, lil s&p, and a little chicken base.

Will drain to a reserve container and add my own BBQ sauce later.

BBQ Sauce v2

Saute in EVOO till browned
1/2 C diced onions

Add:...
2 C pineapple jiuce
1.5 C water
.5 C ketchup
2 C brown sugar
.3 C lemon juice
.3 C orange juice
.5 C crushed pineapple
.25 C molasses
.25 C white vinegar
.5 C thai chile sauce
1 T grenadine
2 T worcesteshire
1 T fresh chopped garlic
1 T legout beef base(or .5 bullion cube)
.5 t liquid smoke

Reduce for two hours.
Tighten up with corn starch solution as desired.

This is an "in your face" BBQ sauce. No apologies.

Taste map shakes out like this:

A blast of fruit upfront, medium heat behind that, and a nice foundation in the back.

Chow


----------



## tea fanatic

Love my Asian noodles with soya sauce, slivers of beef, lots of spring onions and one big slurpy bowl!


----------



## teamfat

broth.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 4, 2012








I may do this for lunch. Thanks for the reminder, Tea Fanatic!

mjb.


----------



## colleens

K-girl, I think Penzey's is worth the trek. If you enjoy making your own salad dressing I suggest you buy their Green Goddess blend. I actually mix this with equal parts sour cream and mayo and then put inside half an open faced avocado and then garnish with chilled, cooked, tail-on shrimp. Yum, a great appetizer!


----------



## colleens

One more comment about Penzey's - love their Vietnamese Cinnamon.  So pungent!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo (thanks) Colleen, fun you mention Green Goddess, I have a small jar and added it today, dry, to tuna salad, FANTASTIC!  I will look for that cinnamon.


----------



## eastshores

Good stuff. I love the taco chips idea, seems like it would be a very satisfying lunch. Tonight I decided to do a pot of chili. My Publix just started carrying dried ancho and new mexico chilis which I feel are key to a good chili. Cooking it outside on the grill. This is before adding the beef stock and diced tomatoes.





  








chili.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Aug 13, 2013


----------



## teamfat

I did soy braised pork leg. Here's a raw slice of the leg:





  








porkleg0.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 13, 2013








The slices were cut in half then simmered in water to cover with peppercorns, bay leaf and star anise. Then drained, cooled and dried. After they were slathered with soy sauce into the deep fryer. Here they are already GBD, chilling in some ice water:





  








porkleg1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 13, 2013








After cooling they were braised for a couple of hours with dried red chiles, another star anise, more bay leaf, onion, garlic, rice wine and more soy sauce. The pork got quite tender and tasty:





  








porkleg2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 13, 2013








One of the recipes I looked at called for mushroom flavored soy, I just put a couple of sliced fresh ones in for the last 20 minutes or so.

Strained and reduced some of the sauce, plated with some of the shrooms and slices of a garden fresh jalapeno for crispiness and heat.

A lot like the red cooked pork belly I did in the pork challenge, tasty!

mjb.

ps: PHatch, I used the Premium Lee Kum Kee you mentioned, as well as some molasses flavored Koon CHun Double Black.


----------



## eastshores

Looks good TF! I haven't done a pork loin in years, need to do that sometime. Figured I'd update with the finished chili. I know some will call me a heretic for adding any beans in but I do only add one small can per batch. Just enjoy the textural difference. Other than that my chili with reconstituted chili peppers is authentic /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif





  








chilidone.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Aug 14, 2013


----------



## mike9

It was a rainy day so I made soup.  Goose stock, mirepoix, kale, corn, squash and ladled over grilled chicken breast.


----------



## helloitslucas

eastshores said:


> Looks good TF! I haven't done a pork loin in years, need to do that sometime. Figured I'd update with the finished chili. I know some will call me a heretic for adding any beans in but I do only add one small can per batch. Just enjoy the textural difference. Other than that my chili with reconstituted chili peppers is authentic /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilidone.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> eastshores
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 14, 2013


Looks lovely! No heretic comments from me. I love kidney beans in chili. ^_^


----------



## chrisbelgium

Chilli without kidney beans is not even on my playlist, and I don't care for this minor "péché mignon". Looks great eastshores!


----------



## suki1964

Home made chicken tikka massala with steamed basmati rice and onion bahjees. Absolutely stunning even though dh didn't quite grind the cinnamon stick completely


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

eastshores said:


> ... new mexico chilis which I feel are key to a good chili....





eastshores said:


> ... I know some will call me a heretic for adding any beans in but I do only add one small can per batch....


YUM~O! Hatch Chilis? Our area just started to get those in, mild, medium and hot. I like to roast or char-on-the-grill myself, but they have a huge 'roasting basket set up' in the back parking lot of our nearest market. I picked up one of each the other day, to go into a chili pot with a small can of BLACK BEANS! Even better texture than red kidney beans, IMHO. DH claims to HATE beans but will eat my cowboy chili with black beans it (and two scoops of steamed white rice, chopped white onion and a sprinkle of cheese on top).


----------



## pollopicu

We planted some pumpkins for the fall, and it has produced these beautiful pumpkin flowers, I knew I had to do something special with them, so I planned tonights menu to compliment this delightful delicacy.

Pan-seared wild perch with potato purée pumpkin blossoms and butter beans mirepoix.




























I simply cleaned them, dredged them in seasoned flour, and fried them in peanut oil. It was my first time eating blossoms and they were absolutely delicious.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

stunning presentation the photo looks spendid


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Pollopicu said:


> ...It was my first time eating blossoms and they were absolutely delicious.


LOVE LOVE LOVE squash blossoms filled with, well, anything will do, herbed-cheese is always good!

Try baby zucchinis with the bloom still on it, stuffed with cheese and sauced with a little marinara... oh my gravy that's delicious!


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks, KK!

Kane, that's exactly what I want to plant next year! In searching online on how to best prepare the blossoms I came across the baby zucchinni's with the blossom still attached and can't wait till next year to plant those too


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Pollopicu, do please call me k-girl … Kane is MAN (not woman) in Hawaiian… /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif ... you'll be making all different variations of zucchini blossom dishes next year that I will be looking forward to!


----------



## eastshores

Loving the fall plate! I think it's the same every year, our Florida weather is so hot during the peak of the summer I can't wait to get out of summer back to fall. It's amazing how we associate the colors, and flavors of our temperatures in a time when food is flying all over the world, but I really dig seasonal foods.

Kgirl I guess "new mexico" is the same as hatch chilis? They look to be the same shape and size, but they were fully dried so their color is dark reddish-brown. I'm sure we'll start seeing hatch chilis come into our farmers market, maybe I can get some and try making green chile sauce! Then I'll have to scramble up some eggs!


----------



## pollopicu

Will do K-girl. I had no idea that's what it meant in Hawaiian, thanks for enlightening me. 

eastshores, the weather here was so cool today it felt like autumn. I even told my husband I felt like bringing out the Halloween decorations. That's how crisp and fresh the air was.


----------



## chrisbelgium

PP, that's stunning, may I say one of your best looking dishes too?


----------



## durangojo

@pp crisper than this?.....this was sunday.




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Aug 15, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Aug 15, 2013







@ eastshores.....hatch green chilies are a way of life out here in the west. You need to visit the great american southwest to fully appreciate them i think. soon the farmers will be bringing their chilies to town, setting up their roasters and filling the air with the most intoxicating aroma. The whole town smells like green chilies roasting...i love it! green chilies are their own food group and condiment here. green chile pork stew is a staple, but there is so much more....just to name a few; bread, pate, vinaigrette, cheese sauce, mashed potatoes, pancakes, pork chops, pecan pie, pumpkin pie(i know you're a southerner but don't shudder), migas, pesto,chutney,marinades,cornbread dressing, under turkey or chicken skin, and of course sauce.....
but please let's not dis summer yet.....we are just now getting our luscious summertime tomatoes, and there is still a whole lot of sweet corn yet to be eaten!

joey


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks, Chris 

Joey, that's the view from your house? it's beautiful!

Last night it was so cold. Slept with the window open, and like a baby. This has been the mildest summer I've ever experienced. Last summer was the total opposite. Humid and oppressive.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

durangojo said:


> ...hatch green chilies are a way of life out here in the west. You need to visit the great american southwest to fully appreciate them i think. soon the farmers will be bringing their chilies to town, setting up their roasters and filling the air with the most intoxicating aroma. The whole town smells like green chilies roasting...i love it! green chilies are their own food group and condiment here. green chile pork stew is a staple, but there is so much more...
> joey


You got that straight, my sista' Joey! Before moving here, I wasn't really a fan of chiles of any type. But that headed smell when the Hatch chiles come to town and there's a guy and a roaster on just about every corner… oh my gravy on my two scoops rice (that's OMG! In my world). 

One of our first car trips was through Hatch New Mexico at harvest time, WOW!!! You could smell them from miles out, fantastic! 

I make green chiles and chicken stew, ONO~LICIOUS (delicious). We go for the mild or medium peppers though, the hot ones could easily blow your head off. 

Then the big question is: Red or Green chiles?


----------



## eastshores

> hatch green chilies are a way of life out here in the west. You need to visit the great american southwest to fully appreciate them i think. soon the farmers will be bringing their chilies to town, setting up their roasters and filling the air with the most intoxicating aroma. The whole town smells like green chilies roasting...i love it! green chilies are their own food group and condiment here. green chile pork stew is a staple, but there is so much more....just to name a few; bread, pate, vinaigrette, cheese sauce, mashed potatoes, pancakes, pork chops, pecan pie, pumpkin pie(i know you're a southerner but don't shudder), migas, pesto,chutney,marinades,cornbread dressing, under turkey or chicken skin, and of course sauce.....
> but please let's not dis summer yet.....we are just now getting our luscious summertime tomatoes, and there is still a whole lot of sweet corn yet to be eaten!
> 
> joey


Joey, that sounds amazing. And you are absolutely right, I do need to visit the Southwest, I've never been there. I've seen on television how it is such a big deal during the season and everyone basically has their "secret" recipe to make their green chile sauce better than the next /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif .. had no idea though that the uses ranged as far as you've described!


----------



## french fries

Even here in Southern California they make a big deal of the Hatch chili season, sometimes they bring a big smoker in front of the supermarket and smoke them for you if you want them smoked - or you can also buy them raw.


----------



## ordo

*Daikon and beef spine soup*





  








9522633487_cfa10e1150_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 16, 2013








A very simple beef spine and daikon soup. Make the broth with the spine (ground a little of the flesh), add an onion and a good amount of mashed ginger, S&P. When the broth is done, add the daikon in wedges and simmer for about 20 minutes.


----------



## pollopicu

Ordo, your soup looks so comforting. Soup is my favorite food in life.


----------



## durangojo

PP,
not to take anything away from this thread, but the photo is not from my house but from the dining room of the restaurant. The peak in the background sits at 13,000 feet. below is a photo on a much clearer day....yes, it is a most beautiful, spectacular, majestic and special place, and i know just how very fortunate i am to live and work here.

joey




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Aug 17, 2013


----------



## chefedb

BOUGHT IN PAPPA JOHN PIZZA'S TONIGHT      I FEEL LAZY


----------



## helloitslucas

1017005_10151754402714407_1778913056_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Aug 17, 2013








Meatball subs! Comfort food.


----------



## pollopicu

durangojo said:


> PP,
> not to take anything away from this thread, but the photo is not from my house but from the dining room of the restaurant. The peak in the background sits at 13,000 feet. below is a photo on a much clearer day....yes, it is a most beautiful, spectacular, majestic and special place, and i know just how very fortunate i am to live and work here.
> 
> joey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> durangojo
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 17, 2013


My goodness, that has to be one of the most beautiful views on earth. You're so lucky! I could use that as a screen saver.


----------



## eastshores

helloitslucas said:


> 1017005_10151754402714407_1778913056_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 17, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meatball subs! Comfort food.


Nice! I've never seen one garnished with radish and onion before, it must be a Mexican meatball taco sub!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@ helloitslucas

WHERE'S THE BEEF?


----------



## mike9

Got some fresh okra yesterday, had a few ripe tomatoes and fresh sweet corn. I picked up some nice gulf shrimp and decided to make gumbo today . . .

Here is roux, rendered back fat and my shrimp stock (shrimp shells, mirepoix, garlic, mushroom stems, dried chili, herbs)





  








IMG_20130817_151116_zps7efd6b8e.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 18, 2013








I added my trinity to my roux and let it sweat





  








IMG_20130817_152347_zps1ceb5915.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 18, 2013








Next came the sausage -





  








IMG_20130817_153215_zps2dbd4e20.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 18, 2013








Then I added the stock and let simmer @ 50 minutes. Then I added the tomatoes and corn simmered for 10 -15 minutes then added the okra and simmered another 15 before adding the shrimp. It all came together smoothly - it's been a long time since I cooked with okra.

Finished product served over rice and garnished with parsley and lardon.





  








IMG_20130817_175130_zps52058155.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 18, 2013








It was really tasty and well seasoned throughout the cooking process. Too bad it takes longer to make than it does to eat.


----------



## french fries

eastshores said:


> Nice! I've never seen one garnished with radish and onion before, it must be a Mexican meatball taco sub!


LOL! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Mexican or Italian, that meatball sub looks amazing Lucas!

Tonight was hummus, tabouleh, cabbage salad, pickled turnips, fried kebbeh balls, fallafel, babaganouj and rice.


----------



## helloitslucas

LOL! You're right! I just love radishes. ^_^


----------



## jbiringer3

Saute Shrimp Scampi Italienne

Saute onion in evoo slowly.




  








2013-08-17 16.55.30.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 18, 2013








Season with fresh chopped garlic, no salt seasoning from costco.




  








2013-08-17 16.58.00.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 18, 2013








I love this spice. Bought it on a whim, turned out to be one of my most reached for spices.

Make a loose rue with flour.
Add white wine.

Season with lemon, a little cayenne, some essense of emeril, and a little chicken base.




  








2013-08-17 17.46.56.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 18, 2013








Right before service, add scallops first, then shrimp and halved cherry tomatoes.




  








2013-08-17 17.47.01.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 18, 2013








Serve over your choice of pastas, mine being angel hair spaghetti.




  








2013-08-17 18.08.26.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 18, 2013








Chow,
Jimbo


----------



## lady gaga snerd

We went school shopping out of town.  And, there is a KFC near the mall.   All of our local KFCs have closed so we picked up a large bucket of chicken.  I have only attempted fried chicken a couple of times with not very good results.


----------



## jbiringer3

Spanish home fries with eggs over.

Saute onions, peppers, and corn.




  








2013-08-18 09.47.11.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 18, 2013








Season with:




  








2013-08-18 09.49.33.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 18, 2013








Fry up some cooked and sliced potatos.




  








2013-08-18 10.21.29.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 18, 2013








Put the onion pepper mix back in.




  








2013-08-18 10.21.38.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 18, 2013








Serve eggs over top of a bed of home fries.





  








2013-08-18 10.31.39.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 18, 2013








Chow,
Jimbo


----------



## chrisbelgium

Time for something comforting but simple; my kind of food so to speak. Pork sausage, seasonal greens with red onion and new potatoes. And of course served with a tiny bit of Dijon mustard.





  








worstBroccoliBoontjes.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 18, 2013


----------



## eastshores

@LGS try and try again.. really fried chicken isn't a hard thing to get right. It takes a few critical things being done, and everything else ends up being notes in the chord.

@jbiringer looks like tasty comfort foods. I like your plating on the seafood pasta dish, but you can create some better shots with small adjustments in angle and lighting if you wanted.

@CB .. there you go.. beautiful. You left out two items.. beer and bread! That plate is carb starving! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## pollopicu

Tried making a healthier meal after having a pizzeria pepporoni pizza yesterday and countless other junk food I'm ashamed about.

Hoisin glazed salmon with green beans, carrots, and thyme fingerlings










Doesn't look filling but I'm stuffed. now it's time for passion fruit chobani


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Pollopicu said:


> Tried making a healthier meal after having a pizzeria pepporoni pizza yesterday and countless other junk food I'm ashamed about.
> 
> Hoisin glazed salmon with green beans, carrots, and thyme fingerlings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look filling but I'm stuffed. now it's time for passion fruit chobani


PP , it looks splendid


----------



## pollopicu

Thank you, KK! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## pollopicu

Chris, I missed your post. Your dish looks so good. Last night I had the craziest craving for some Jones pork sausage links (a not so great brand here in the states), came home at 9pm at night and fried some up. So not like me.


----------



## jbiringer3

Spanish home fries with eggs over.

Saute onions, peppers, and corn.




  








2013-08-18 09.47.11.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 18, 2013








Season with:




  








2013-08-18 09.49.33.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 18, 2013








Fry up some cooked and sliced potatos.




  








2013-08-18 10.21.29.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 18, 2013








Put the onion pepper mix back in.




  








2013-08-18 10.21.38.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 18, 2013








Serve eggs over top of a bed of home fries.





  








2013-08-18 10.31.39.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 18, 2013








Chow,
Jimbo


----------



## jbiringer3

@eastshores, thank you, I'll be working 
on the photography in the near future.


----------



## helloitslucas

969416_10151759957404407_993640468_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Aug 19, 2013








My very first time ever making a lasagna. It had eggplant and zucchini with loads of mozzerella and ricotta. With loads of parmesan on top.

Next time I must add more tomato sauce. I was hesitant thinking it would be mushy with the amount of moisture in the ingredients, but I learned.


----------



## nicko

Roasted some beef bones, made a beef stock then made the best french onion soup I have ever made.





  








998444_10151640872554370_10778610_n.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 19, 2013


----------



## teamfat

Nicko said:


> Roasted some beef bones, made a beef stock then made the best french onion soup I have ever made.


Nice! One of my all time favorites. In a month or so it will start cooling off here in Utah, soups and stews start to play a major role in the daily menus.

mjb.


----------



## pollopicu

I love french onion soup, and was actually thinking of making some last week except I don't own those cute little soup crocks.I have to make a trip to slt.

Tonight was the end of our gourmet week. I made pork chops with black truffle butter risotto, and mushrooms.










I have two duck legs in the freezer dying to be confit-ed.


----------



## mrmexico25

image.jpg




__
mrmexico25


__
Aug 20, 2013












  








image.jpg




__
mrmexico25


__
Aug 20, 2013








Napa cabbage salad with blanched white asparagus, snap peas, black mission figs with a honey lemon vinnagarette and a seared bison tenderloin. It was great!


----------



## chefbuba

Sloppy Joes & Razor Clam Chowder.... Some combination, eh?


----------



## teamfat

Soup and a sandwich - no problem!

I had planned on a soup as part of my meal tonight, but after I scarfed down all the deep fried pork cubes I was full.  So much for that menu plan.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

Sorry for the ugly plating and bad photo, it was a "throw everything on the grill" type of dinner. We've got grilled romaine, cayenne shrimp skewers, mushrooms, red bell peppers and a squid. I served it with a makeshift caesar dressing (minced garlic, anchovies, mayo, olive oil, red wine vinegar, parmesan, salt/pepper)





  








grilled.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 20, 2013


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Damn now im craving squid -_-


----------



## mike9

Nice - for grilled squid I usually clean the squid and chop the tentacles for a stuffing then stuff the body, secure with toothpick, oil, season and grill.


----------



## mr home chef

What a yummy dinner for your hubby! I'm sure he's gonna be full.


----------



## chrisbelgium

I love squid too but it is hard to find fresh ones here. Stuffed squid in a creamy tomato sauce was on my program in the tomato challenge, but first I need to find the right ones.

Meanwhile, a "mostly left-overs meal"; at the bottom: potato, broccoli and parsley coated in very little mayo. Cherry tomatoes, haricots and a little ham. Some tzaziki. Oh, and a rosé wine.





  








GroentenTzaziki.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 21, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> Nice - for grilled squid I usually clean the squid and chop the tentacles for a stuffing then stuff the body, secure with toothpick, oil, season and grill.


I like the tentacles as they are. Especially fried. When we were kids we used to fight over the "moustaches" as we called them.


----------



## mike9

Oh yeah - there is nothing like crispy fried tentacles - yum!!


----------



## chrisbelgium

We had another salad "al fresco" on this beautiful summer evening; fresh figs, Bressaola, ruccola and a few drops of good balsamic vinegar. A glass of white wine and toasted bread. Zero cooking 100% pleasure.





  








vijgenBressaola.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 22, 2013


__
2


----------



## ordo

Most unassuming empanadas, nevertheless the most exquisite. And believe me, i've tried empanadas from all over my country, experts et all. Dough made with lard (using a pasta maker!) and fried in lard. Light as a feather. I got 8 of these. Filling made with knife-ground beef meat and, surprisingly, jalapeños. Made by a friend, not by me. So what's my credit here? I told him for years: use lard..., use lard...., use lard...





  








9569180831_db287ff0f5_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 22, 2013












  








9571978002_084dab5ce5_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 22, 2013












  








9571976446_3e1af3cfe5_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 22, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Oh God I love empanadas.

Tonight I made baked whole rainbow trout with lentils.


----------



## ordo

Pollopicu said:


> Oh God I love empanadas.
> 
> Tonight I made baked whole rainbow trout with lentils.


Recipe and picks, or else...

Now, doing famous Siduri's garlic and cauliflower pasta using a new, foolproof method for even oil confit:





  








9571238581_c92f515130_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 23, 2013


----------



## teamfat

Didn't take any pictures tonight, we were in a bit of a hurry.  Got some nice cod at the market, panko crusted and pan fried.  A couscous and spinach mix on the side.  I had planned a fairly light lemon and broth sauce, but the lemon I thought I had must have run away from home.  So a buerre blanc.  A rich, velvety, luscious buerre blanc.  I think some one, can't remember, posted about the addictive dangers of this sauce.  I try to limit myself to only a few batches a year.  I'd like to eat it every day, but we can't afford to have all the doors in the house widened.

mjb.


----------



## pollopicu

I'm roasting a mess of ribs today...slow and low.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

So , dinner party at your house then PP. 

Ill bring the beer


----------



## pollopicu

Come on over around the back. I'll be on the deck


----------



## durangojo

Ordo,
I too adore empanadas with any variety of fillings; guava pasta and queso blanco, smoked cheese and of course picadillo(sometimes with gd. turkey, pork or chicken). In the caribbean i was taught to make picadillo with olives and raisins, sometimes capers. Do you ever? I'm sure there are as many variations of picadillo as are the cultures it comes from and the people that make it. I can't get my head around using lard or vegetable shortening in the pastry so i use butter...heresy for sure but, oh well....i have always baked the empanadas (brushed with egg white first) instead of frying(it's easier and less messy for large catered parties), but think i will fry them for this next party coming up. Yours looked so nice and golden brown. Since it's for an end of summer party, i was thinking of a corn tomato relish for textural balance and cuz condiments are fun! Do you serve your empanadas with a condiment, relish or salsa? Thanks

joey

Fyi.....I also learned to fill the empanadas when the picadillo was cold so the juices solidified and the empanada didn't leak while being filled
siduri's cauliflower pasta is Divine isn't it?


----------



## pollopicu

I never thought about adding raisins to picadillo. I'll have to try that out some time.


----------



## ordo

@Pollo: nice ribs. A favourite of mine.

@D: Siduri's pasta is now a must in my pasta recipes. I call it cauliflower alchemy. About empanadas, yes, infinite variations according to the Provinvce. I encourage you to try lard dough and lard frying. There's no taste of lard at all in the final dish.

Today I braised a pork neck for about 3 hours. Spoon tender:





  








9578750418_f32d0e10da_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 23, 2013












  








9578751264_e45fe4c024_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 23, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ordo, could we get your friends recipe for the dough?  I think I could boarden DH food horizon farther with this dish...


----------



## ordo

K-girl: It's plain 000 flour, about 1 Tbs. of melted tepid lard each 100 grams of flour, lukewarm water as needed and salt. Mix, knead. Let it rest a while. Pass the dough through the pasta maker until the desired thickness. Just that easy. Good for tarts and pies also.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

3338_08_14_2012__13_53_59_134




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 23, 2013








Triple 0 flour… what would be a good sub here in Arizona? I found this King Arthur 00 flour, what they call Italian-style flour.

So many Mahalos (thanks) ordo, I am going to give this a try, using lard in the dough, and then fry in the lard.

What is in that filling your friend made? What are the little white chunks?


----------



## ordo

That's perfect. White chunks are hard boiled egg K-girl..Then you have ground (with knife, not machine) beef (some tender cut), onion, spring onion, garlic and jalapeños. No raisings, no olives in this one but you can try both. There're variants with brunoisse blanched potatoes also, but i do not like it. Sauté the meat and veggies in lard also. Condiment at taste, usually salt&p, ppeper flakes, thyme, sometimes cumin. The filling is then chilled in the fridge as suggested by D. Make a good amount of lard with nice, white pork fat, sieve and reserve in the fridge for so many uses (Chinese veggies with garlic for instance).


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

what the heck 012.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 25, 2013











  








what the heck 013.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 25, 2013








tomato/onion/anchovy salad NY strip, baby dutch yellow

(for my _darling_ _husband_, not me) potatoes (roasted) & green beans

with bacon

By cutting everything up and then plating, my _dear_ _husband_ 

feels like he's having more food than he really is. 

I'm a good wife.






  








giggles 6.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 24, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ordo said:


> Make a good amount of lard with nice, white pork fat, sieve and reserve in the fridge for so many uses (Chinese veggies with garlic for instance).


... living in Arizona, there is no shortage of lard available commercially ...





  








lard.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 25, 2013


----------



## teamfat

There's a small "organic" farm in the next valley over that raises Berkshire hogs.  They offer a 4 pound bucket of lard delivered to your door for $30.  That's $7.50 a pound, more than most cuts of pork, for a tub of fat.

I'm considering it.
 

mjb.


----------



## bmore08

We had a going away dinner for a friend headed back to Norway. Our wonderful host made potato balls with meat and served them with drawn butter and agave (he is allergic to maple) and presented them either sliced and sauteed in butter or boiled.. A friend made a wonderfully interesting salad. My girlfriend made some very popular crispy pizelles. I marinated catfish, as fresh flatfish is out of my price range, in jaegermeister (couldn't find Acquavit), chai tea, cardamom, dried red peppers and cinnamon sticks. I sauteed the fish and used the reserved liquid for the basis of a nice sauce. Served a wilted spinach salad with toasted pine nuts, zuchinni & squash.


----------



## helloitslucas

I wanted to make a light vegetable soup for tonight's dinner, but I was missing my mom a bit too much today. So I made a soup that she made when I was a child.




  








1238274_10151775734659407_25392685_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Aug 26, 2013


----------



## petalsandcoco

Pot of comfort there Lucas. Is it a potage of some sort ?


----------



## durangojo

barley soup lucas? nice....
don't mean to be a hog here....i just don't always get pictures that aren't totally embarrasing......a few things over a very wet weekend here....




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Aug 26, 2013







thai curry coconut shrimp with peach mint relish, black rice with fresh bean sprouts and snap peas.




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Aug 26, 2013







scottish sea trout with mango chili glaze, peach and mint relish...fresh butternut squash and chive ravioli, broccolini




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Aug 26, 2013







chicago dog with slaw plate




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Aug 26, 2013







beef tenderloin medallions with gorgonzola pine nut rosemary sauce...roasted fingerlings, broccolini

oops sorry folks....it's obvious that the descriptions don't match the pictures....just switch # 1and 2...
Here's one more....copper river salmon cakes with yellow curry paste, watermelon-blueberry relish....fresh yakisoba noodles with broccoli, scallions and mint......seems i am not willing to let go of summer yet! 




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Aug 26, 2013


----------



## alaminute

The special I ran last night was julienne duck prosciutto, and julienne snow peas in a Parmesan risotto with scallops and a lavender bur blanc, garnished with a micro salad of bulls blood and black garlic. What I ate for dinner was a mcdouble on the way home :/


----------



## alaminute

Also that coconut shrimp with mint peach realism on black rice sounds genius


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

My Sista' Joey!!! Those are some GORGEOUS plates, your guests must have been pleased, and you've got the hang of your phone camera, then? Right on!


----------



## jbiringer3

Just wanted to share the latest iteration of my hot wings recipe.

I tried my best to layout exact measurements on how much of this, and
how much of that to use for everything. I'm not super good at that kind of
stuff, but it should be pretty close. Enjoy.

Hot Wings

Take thawed wings, do not dry.

Roll in dry bath.
 

 Dry Bath:
 2 parts flower,

1 part paprika,

1 part "Old Bay Seasoning",

add a decent shot of cayenne pepper for heat.

Roll wings in dry bath.

Layout on good side down on pammed up tinfoil on a sheet pan.

Wet Bath:
 
.5 stick of butter
1.5 T hot sauce
1 T Old Bay Seasoning
1 t cayenne

Microwave to melt butter, blend.

Broil wings until crispy, semi burned.
Brush with wet sauce, then turn.
Broil good side of wings same as above.
Brush with wet sauce and serve.

If time prevails, then let wings stand before cooking to marinate.

Serve with (hopefully) homemade bleau cheese dressing and celery sticks.

Cautions:
 Don't bake, broil. If you bake, then the wings will end up dry by the time they're crispy.
 Try to keep service time as close to cooking time as possible. They tend to dry out over time.

Bleau Cheese Dressing:

.5 C Mayo
.5 C sour cream
.5 C crumbled blue cheese
1 t or so white vinegar
1 T sugar
1 t or less fresh chopped garlic
1 t worcesteshire

Blend with whip.  

It should taste like a nice blend of different tastes with bleau cheese, sour cream and mayo being dominant. Next up should be sugar then vinegar. The other ingredients should follow in the backround. You shouldn't be able to guess there's any garlic or worcesteshire in the mix. They should reside quietly in the backround.

Good luck. Don't get discouraged if it doesn't go well the first time. It took me a year and countless attempts to get here. And I mean countless. This one was brutal. But...worth it.

Chow,

Jimbo


----------



## durangojo

Thanks alaminute and kgirl....i am always more than a bit nervous posting any pictures here as there are more than just 'very good' food photographers here....glad you can see 'between the lines' so to speak.....my iphone camera doesn't quite do the plates justice nor does the kitchen lighting, nor my camera in expertise,nor the fact that it is actually somebody's plate who paid to eat it before it goes cold just for the sake of a photo op....so it goes. To be fair though i just take advantage of the wonderful summertime produce
@ alaminute.....you did better than i did.....at 11:30 i was wolfing down a meatball.....so it goes.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Joey Girl, you know me, I make DH, I mean my dear husband wait before he can eat anything so that I can:

Go find my camera

Get it out of the case

Turn the thing one (which button is it again Honey?)

Dang, where's my glasses?

Compose the shot

Focus the shot

Press the button (which one is it again Honey?)

BAHAHAHA!


----------



## teamfat

Saturday evening I fixed a crock pot of beans and pork for Karen to take to her church's weekly feed the homeless thing. I purchased a lot more pork leg than there was room for in the pot. Last night's egg roll filling was heavily in favor of veggies over the pork. But tonight I finished it up. Cut into chunks, soaked in soy and rice wine, dusted with salt, pepper and cornstarch, into the deep fryer:





  








pork_bits.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 27, 2013








[ Bad picture, batteries dying ]

Served with a sauce of soy, rice wine and some sugar, with slices of fresh jalapenos added. Pretty tasty tidbits.

mjb.

ps: Jalapenos, tomatoes - Mexican cuisine has not been well represented in the challenge.


----------



## mise

bw9KUZ4.jpg




__
mise


__
Aug 27, 2013








Horrible lighting, but it gets the point across. Roasted red/gold beets, lemon apples, pickled cucumber, brown butter almonds, and tarragon oil. This was my first go at making this dish, doing a few edits on it. Turned out pretty good though, good 1st course.


----------



## teamfat

Lemon apples?

mjb.


----------



## mise

teamfat said:


> Lemon apples?
> 
> mjb.


I don't really know what to call it. Apples infused with lemon?


----------



## eastshores

Joey.. all great shots and all look delicious! That beef tenderloin plate.. man I love some bold flavors with good beef! Mise.. I have never had the pleasure of good roasted beets in particular never golden ones. I can't seem to find such things around my area. The dish looks great.

My dinner was pretty simple, no frills. Stuffed peppers roasted on the grill. Dang grill ran out of gas right as they were done!





  








pepper.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Aug 27, 2013


----------



## kaiquekuisine

simple and beautiful plating east


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

eastshores said:


> ... Dang grill ran out of gas right as they were done!


Oh Man! Isn't that how it always goes? Mine will run out just before I'm done /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

My hope is that our next home I will have a Natural Gas grill 

that will be connected to the main line coming in from the street. 

AH, the thing of dreams.


----------



## eastshores

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh Man! Isn't that how it always goes? Mine will run out just before I'm done /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif
> 
> My hope is that our next home I will have a Natural Gas grill
> 
> that will be connected to the main line coming in from the street.
> 
> AH, the thing of dreams.


That would rock! Shoot.. have a whole outdoor kitchen with brick pizza oven included!!! If it's a dream I'm dreaming big! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## helloitslucas

1185280_10151779326264407_487103764_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Aug 28, 2013








I had ramen for dinner and it was good. Still have a bit of work on the broth, though. It's missing...something, and I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## eastshores

Lucas.. that looks awesome! It makes me think of Pho, is there is particular difference between pho and ramen? Is that basil or mint in there? Also on your broth have you tried either black bean paste or bonita flakes? Those seem to be big strong flavors that I would imagine could really add depth to a stock.


----------



## helloitslucas

There is loads different between ramen(Chinese and Japanese) and pho, but I am not one to discuss them because I know very little about each. Best bet is to Google it. It's actually a Shoyu(soy sauce) ramen. And that is both mint and basil on there. I decided to try the mint, even though it is not traditional, because I once had a miso soup that had mint in it. It gives a freshness to the broth and I find it lovely.


----------



## ordo

helloitslucas said:


> I had ramen for dinner and it was good. Still have a bit of work on the broth, though. It's missing...something, and I haven't figured it out yet.


Kombu missing? Not easy, but search for Momofuku Ramen Broth. Prepare you soul for some hard work tho.


----------



## chrisbelgium

One of those Thursday dishes, the day before Friday, shopping-day. There was still a bit of iceberg salad left and a pack of bacon slices that was one day late according to the expiration date. I'm sure never gonna dump that! Found two remaining slices of salmon fillet in the freezer. That will be the dinner.

Started of with boiling 1 coffee cup of jasmine rice with 1,5 cup of water and a little salt; that is enough for 2 persons. Boil 5 minutes on medium fire, heat off, leave covered and untouched for 10 minutes; perfect rice!

Cut the bacon in small strips and pan-fried them until crisp. Took +15 minutes all together. Sprinkle of dried oregano over them, set aside.

Panfry nicely defrosted salmon. Remove from pan, add a dash of chicken stock, a tsp of Dijon mustard, cream, stir and let thicken. Add generous amount of capers. Check seasoning.

Time to serve; heap of iceberg cut in strips, bacon on top, drizzle of good olive oil, s&p. Good scoop of jasmine rice. Salmon in between, sauce, et voilà.





  








zalmJasmijnrijstSaladeMosterdroomsaus.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 29, 2013


__
3


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

> Originally Posted by *ordo*


That's exactly what I was thinking ordo! It's that umame (did i spell that right?)


----------



## mise

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking ordo! It's that umame (did i spell that right?)


Konbu is a MUST. I have the Momofuku cook book, but honestly doing the recipe is an all day ordeal. I can however, give you a recipe for miso ramen that takes about 20-30min. It's from the restaurant I work at, but I scaled it down for home use. Very tasty.


----------



## cheflayne

ordo said:


> Kombu missing? Not easy, but search for Momofuku Ramen Broth. Prepare you soul for some hard work tho.





kaneohegirlinaz said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking ordo! It's that umame (did i spell that right?)


You could make a dashi broth to add to the shoyu mint basil ramen. Dashi contains kombu and dried bonita flakes. It would definitely increase the umami level and takes less than 30 minutes to prepare.


----------



## chefbuba

I hit the salmon jack pot again today, the neighbor that likes to fish, but does not eat!
These nice King Salmon steaks were still swimming in the Columbia River this morning.
Going to do half with a jerk rub, the rest with this interesting rub I got yesterday that is heavy on star anise and peppers, cook over some apple wood. 
Brown basmati mushroom pilaf & fresh squash & beans from the garden.
Also have a few extra ripe Yakima peaches that are calling for ice cream!





  








salmon.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Aug 31, 2013


__
1

__
cooking-salmon


----------



## jbiringer3

Striped Bass on roasted peppers with jasmine rice and spanish cream sauce.




  








2013-08-30 17.59.07.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 31, 2013











  








2013-08-30 18.09.49.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 31, 2013








Used a holy sheet pan to roast peppers on grill with striped bass on too of the peppers.
Brushed on spiced evoo on peppers, put bass on too with lemon, butter, and paprika.

Served with jasmine rice, with a little chicken base.

Finished with a spanish cream sauce.




  








2013-08-30 18.51.03.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Aug 31, 2013








Yum!

Chow, 
Jimbo


----------



## teamfat

Haven't done salmon steaks in a while, will have to grill some up soon.  Summer isn't going to last forever, I'll miss it when I can't just stroll out to the garden to get the T for my BLTs.  Such a simple sandwich, and oh so good.  Used store bought bacon, mine needs another little bit in the cure to firm up.

mjb.


----------



## jbiringer3

MJB,

A blt is a great sandwich. 
Usually have them omce a week in the summer when jersey tomatos are in season.


Jimbo


----------



## jbiringer3

Those salmon steaks look gorgeous mjb!


----------



## chrisbelgium

Nice and very easy catch of salmon, chefbuba!


----------



## chrisbelgium

It's the beginning of the mussel season over here, so I'll be preparing a few dishes in the coming weeks. Here's yesterday's improvisation that worked incredibly well.

*Mussels in creamy fennel sauce*

I was planning to turn this into a starter for 2 people, so I used only 1 kg of mussels, 1/2 fennel bulb core removed, a few scallions, pinch of crushed fennel seeds, bone-dry "fino" sherry (jerez) and 3 cloves of garlic and of course some cream. I also used a few young fresh lovage leafs; use a finely chopped stalk of celery if you don't have lovage in the garden.

The fennel, the scallion and garlic are all finely diced and sweated a minute or so in little butter (no coloring!). Then I deglazed with a good dash of fino sherry, let evaporate the alcohol, add ample black pepper and a just a bit of salt and the mussels on top. Turn the heat very high now. Lid on, the mussels need to be barely cooked in about 4 minutes, shaking the pot a few times. Now, using the lid, pour off the liquid in another pot. Put the liquid (or a part of it if you have too much) on very high heat and let reduce somewhat. Add cream and let thicken while whisking; check seasoning too, add a few drops of fresh lemon juice and whisk. Plate mussels first, then spoon this sauce over the plated mussels. In-cre-di-ble!

You could serve the mussels out of the shells in a thinner sauce and use _verrines_ to serve in like sort of a soup. Verrines are small glasses, a very popular container to serve amuses.





  








mosselsVenkelRoom1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 31, 2013











  








mosselsVenkelRoom2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 31, 2013











  








mosselsVenkelRoom3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 31, 2013


----------



## genemachine

Ahhh... looking forward to more ideas for mussels from our belgian pro... As I said in the other thread... des moules et puis des frites....


----------



## chef-josh

Tonight i had some spicy Welsh sausage with creamy polenta, garlic fried mushrooms and a tomato - caper gravy. I did enjoy!




  








image.jpg




__
chef-josh


__
Aug 31, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

GeneMachine said:


> Ahhh... looking forward to more ideas for mussels from our belgian pro... As I said in the other thread... des moules et puis des frites....


You're right Gene, I desperately need to make frites to go with the mussels. I might get chased out of this country, all covered in tar and plumes for not serving frites with my mussels! But then again, I'm not a pro, hahaha!


----------



## pollopicu

Chef-Josh said:


> Tonight i had some spicy Welsh sausage with creamy polenta, garlic fried mushrooms and a tomato - caper gravy. I did enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef-josh
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 31, 2013





ChrisBelgium said:


> It's the beginning of the mussel season over here, so I'll be preparing a few dishes in the coming weeks. Here's yesterday's improvisation that worked incredibly well.
> 
> *Mussels in creamy fennel sauce*
> 
> I was planning to turn this into a starter for 2 people, so I used only 1 kg of mussels, 1/2 fennel bulb core removed, a few scallions, pinch of crushed fennel seeds, bone-dry "fino" sherry (jerez) and 3 cloves of garlic and of course some cream. I also used a few young fresh lovage leafs; use a finely chopped stalk of celery if you don't have lovage in the garden.
> 
> The fennel, the scallion and garlic are all finely diced and sweated a minute or so in little butter (no coloring!). Then I deglazed with a good dash of fino sherry, let evaporate the alcohol, add ample black pepper and a just a bit of salt and the mussels on top. Turn the heat very high now. Lid on, the mussels need to be barely cooked in about 4 minutes, shaking the pot a few times. Now, using the lid, pour off the liquid in another pot. Put the liquid (or a part of it if you have too much) on very high heat and let reduce somewhat. Add cream and let thicken while whisking; check seasoning too, add a few drops of fresh lemon juice and whisk. Plate mussels first, then spoon this sauce over the plated mussels. In-cre-di-ble!
> 
> You could serve the mussels out of the shells in a thinner sauce and use _verrines_ to serve in like sort of a soup. Verrines are small glasses, a very popular container to serve amuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mosselsVenkelRoom1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 31, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mosselsVenkelRoom2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 31, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mosselsVenkelRoom3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 31, 2013


Love both these dishes.


----------



## agruesometime

image.jpg




__
agruesometime


__
Sep 1, 2013







Garlic and Parsley lamb chops, basil infused mashed potatoes, a roasted tomato, and some red chili oil. This was one of our dinner specials at work that didn't sell out so I whipped the last one up for the girlfriend and myself.


----------



## jbiringer3

Moonstruck Eggs

Circle cut bread and butter.
Lay in pan weight a little bacon fat.




  








2013-09-01 08.52.26.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Sep 1, 2013








Cook, turn, and add pimento.




  








2013-09-01 08.48.30.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Sep 1, 2013








Cook and serve.




  








2013-09-01 08.49.35.jpg




__
jbiringer3


__
Sep 1, 2013








Simple and good.

Chow,
Jimbo


----------



## teamfat

Toad in the hole - which is nothing like toad in the hole in England.

mjb.


----------



## eastshores

agruesometime said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> agruesometime
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garlic and Parsley lamb chops, basil infused mashed potatoes, a roasted tomato, and some red chili oil. This was one of our dinner specials at work that didn't sell out so I whipped the last one up for the girlfriend and myself.


That's a really nice plate. I love the vibrant colors. Sounds really tasty too!


----------



## teamfat

There was some event at Karen's work that involved food, she brought home some baked potatoes.  Used one in dinner tonight.  Twice baked potatoes, topped with bacon crumbles from my latest slab.  Nice.  Also some boneless chicken thighs with a light butter, shallot, lemon and balsamic sauce and one of my favorite summer dishes - sauteed fresh garden veggies.  Actually we got the zucchini from a friend, it wasn't as fresh as the tomato, pepper and basil.  I'm not complaining!

mjb.


----------



## loomchick

Last night I made Hasselbeck potatoes and grilled marinated steaks . . . My plans for tonight were to make braised balsamic chicken accompanied by braised fennel; however, my husband got lucky fishing and caught a King salmon so our plans have changed.





  








Salmon caught Sept 1st.jpg




__
loomchick


__
Sep 2, 2013


__
cooking-salmon


----------



## ordo

What a fish! Congrats to your husband.


----------



## loomchick

ordo said:


> What a fish! Congrats to your husband.


Thanks! He's a happy guy.


----------



## mike9

I broke down a front quarter of venison today.  It was from last years harvest and it was a great year for taste.  Once the bone was gone and I separated the meat from the sinue I ended up with @ 3+ lbs. of clean meat good enough to grill.  I have two large muscles that went on low and slow then some in between sized pieces that cooked a little quicker then there were the two big ones that were so perfect tasting that while this seems like genius -  It is not - despite being soo good . . . . it tastes like meat candy.


----------



## kensgurrl

ny strips, homecut fries, broccoli and fresh farmers market cantaloupe, pretty good for simple!


----------



## pollopicu

What a lucky wife you are, loom!


----------



## everydaygourmet

lightly smoked game hens brined with Lapsang Souchong and herbs from Provence, smoked salt potatoes, Greek salad and warn watermelon pickled asparagus. The tea and herbs played off each other nicely. Going to continue the experiment with the combination.   

Cheers,

EDG


----------



## teamfat

Lapsang Souchong is the tea I prefer to use when doing my tea cured salmon.  Interesting stuff.

mjb.


----------



## helloitslucas

1239822_10151793710424407_141199675_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 4, 2013








Fettuccine alfredo for dinner tonight. As much creme, butter and cheese as we all wish we could throw in. Comfort food for me.


----------



## jake t buds

Sesame noodles.





  








sesame_noodles.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Sep 4, 2013


----------



## bughut

What did you do with the salmon loomchick?

Number 3 son is just back from 5 weeks charity work in Cambodia and fueled with a passion for the local food, so here is Amok chicken in bamboo leaf with sticky rice, asparagus and spinach. It was sublime. The wee drizzle of coconut milk and red chilli really made it





  








IMG_0318.JPG




__
bughut


__
Sep 4, 2013


----------



## bughut

teamfat said:


> Toad in the hole - which is nothing like toad in the hole in England.
> 
> mjb.


Interested to know the difference...it's always gd to see another's slant on a traditional dish


----------



## teamfat

I should look for some bowls with chopstick rests built in.

In the US of A, toad in the hole is, as pictured earlier, an egg fried within a cutout of a slice of bread. A classic English Toad in the Hole is sausages that are baked in a pastry, much like a Yorkshire pudding in terms of ingredients and texture:


----------



## koukouvagia

Just a little smoked brisket /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif





  








photo (1).JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 5, 2013












  








photo (3).JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 5, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

Mouthwatering post, Koukou!

I kept it more simple after making jam on a very hot day. Penne, sauce made with lots of fresh tomatoes and garlic, infused with basil stalks.





  








penneTomaatLook.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 6, 2013


----------



## ordo

I will take a portion of CB penne as a primo piato and a slice (or two) of KK brisquet with a salad as a secondo. Dessert: Kaique figs tart. Perfect!


----------



## helloitslucas

I was intrigued in the "What's your favourite breakfast?" thread. I have made a lot of breakfast burrito's in my life, but none with a fried egg or without potatoes/rice. 


StuartScholes said:


> My absolute favourite breakfast is this:
> 
> Get 2 tortillas, heat in the oven in foil and take them out when warm, leave them in the foil to steam themselves.
> 
> Fry two eggs - soft yolk.
> 
> Grill (or fry, but come on, let's not get too mental!) 2 sausages
> 
> Spread the tortillas with hot chilli salsa, real kick stuff, but not so bad it'd burn your mouth off. Halve the sausages lengthways and distribute them evenly through the tortilla. Place the eggs on top of this, then a good drizzle of sour cream. Roll up and scoff. HELL yeah, what a way to wake up.
> 
> It's 06:35 here and I'm salivating at the thought. Oh well, muesli for me. :S







  








1230043_10151797332839407_281761721_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 6, 2013








I only had chorizo, instead of sausage, bit it turned out light and rich. Rendering the chorizo a bit in a cold pan up to medium heat really helped everything. I had just one and was stuffed!


----------



## kaiquekuisine

ordo said:


> I will take a portion of CB penne as a primo piato and a slice (or two) of KK brisquet with a salad as a secondo. Dessert: Kaique figs tart. Perfect!


I still have 2 tarts XD left


----------



## loomchick

Balsamic chicken accompanied by braised fennel.  Tasted great . . . but, not attractive enough to warrant a photo.


----------



## koukouvagia

Spu


Loomchick said:


> Balsamic chicken accompanied by braised fennel. Tasted great . . . but, not attractive enough to warrant a photo.


Sounds great can you post a recipe?


----------



## dcarch

The variety of amazing creations by everyone is mind boggling!

Happy Rosh Hashanah!

Made a few things for the occasion. I am sure neither one is authentic.









Chopped liver, more like liver pate. I used chicken liver. There is nothing special about the recipe, just schmaltz and gribenes in the mix, in addition to other ingredients. The chopped liver was served on home made puffed rice cookies.

And

Sosu vide brisket with sautéed figs, glazed carrots and onion. Fig chutney made from the inside of the figs on the brisket.

dcarch





  








liverpate_zps53837e48.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Sep 8, 2013












  








liverpate2_zps90db34be.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Sep 8, 2013












  








liverpate4_zps6cda96f4.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Sep 8, 2013












  








figbrisket3_zps597c0a96.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Sep 8, 2013












  








figbrisket2_zps99851b8a.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Sep 8, 2013


----------



## ishbel

teamfat said:


> I should look for some bowls with chopstick rests built in.
> 
> In the US of A, toad in the hole is, as pictured earlier, an egg fried within a cutout of a slice of bread. A classic English Toad in the Hole is sausages that are baked in a pastry, much like a Yorkshire pudding in terms of ingredients and texture:


I made toad in the hole for lunch on Saturday. 

I've never seen it made with a pastry, only a Yorkshire pudding batter. I brown the sausages in an oven proof dish (i use a le creuset rectangular dish that i use for larger pies or lasagne). When they have a caramelised crust, I turn up the heat until fat is smoking, then pour on the batter and immediately put into a hot oven. The Yorkie mix puffs up amazingly and the sausages look nicely coloured. I serve the traditional way with an onion gravy.


----------



## helloitslucas

dcarch said:


> The variety of amazing creations by everyone is mind boggling!
> 
> Happy Rosh Hashanah!
> 
> Made a few things for the occasion. I am sure neither one is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopped liver, more like liver pate. I used chicken liver. There is nothing special about the recipe, just schmaltz and gribenes in the mix, in addition to other ingredients. The chopped liver was served on home made puffed rice cookies.
> 
> And
> 
> Sosu vide brisket with sautéed figs, glazed carrots and onion. Fig chutney made from the inside of the figs on the brisket.
> 
> dcarch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liverpate_zps53837e48.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 8, 2013


Absolutely lovely and beautiful!





  








565037_10151805272414407_1944187931_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 9, 2013








Here is a shot of the appetizer for tonight. Sweet, sour and spicy chicken lettuce wraps.


----------



## rocket

I just made French onion soup since it was kind of cold out today. It turned out well.


----------



## loomchick

Koukouvagia said:


> Spu
> Sounds great can you post a recipe?


Okay I'll try . ..

ForFor the balsamic chicken . . .Season 4-6 boneless, skinless chicken breasts (preferably of similar thickness) with salt and ground black pepper. Heat a few tablespoons of olive oil in a medium skillet. Brown the chicken over medium heat, along with a thinly sliced onion and a minced garlic clove. After browning the chick, add ½ c balsamic vinegar and a few diced Roma tomatoes. Season with basil, oregano, rosemary and thyme. Simmer everything until chicken is no longer pink and the juices run clear, about 15 minutes, depending on thickness.

For the braised fennel

Preheat over to 350°. Slice two fennel bulbs into ½" thick wedge-shaped pieces. Place in the bottom of a baking pan along with a sliced onion. Drizzle with olive oil and season with salt and pepper and several sprigs of thyme. Add 1 cup low sodium chicken stock and ½ c of dry white wine. Cover and place in the oven until almost tender. Remove cover, drizzle balsamic vinegar, and place back in the oven (raise temperature to 450°). Baste with pan liquid until the fennel is covered in a glaze.

I hope this helps. I like my fennel a little more al dente.


----------



## chefedb

T-Bone steak, baked tater sour cream and chives , and brocolli with cheddar


----------



## chefbuba

Just put a pork shoulder roast in the oven, glazed carrots from the garden, roasted white potatoes & cabbage slaw on the side.


----------



## koukouvagia

Thanks loomchick I will try that soon!


----------



## beckt

I tried something new: It was a pumpkin soup with cream and some mint leaves from the garden.


----------



## helloitslucas

Beckt said:


> I tried something new: It was a pumpkin soup with cream and some mint leaves from the garden.


I would love some pumpkin soup right now! MMM!





  








1176161_10151811610749407_1763006304_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 12, 2013








I had chicken escalope. I topped it off with a 1/2 whole cream and 1/2 sour cream pepper sauce after I took the photo.


----------



## teamfat

char_sui.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 13, 2013








Out of focus shot of some pork country style ribs - about 2 days in a char sui style marinade, on the grill, splashed with a glaze and over direct heat for a few minutes.

Yum, yum and YUM!

mjb.


----------



## french fries

teamfat said:


> Out of focus


Somehow they still look super tasty!!  I'd love to hear your marinade recipe if you don't mind. Country style ribs are a great choice when I don't want to spend too much on a meal!


----------



## teamfat

I'll try to remember what all I did.  I do know I used rock sugar instead of honey as I didn't want the glaze to be too sticky sweet.  And yes, country style ribs are a very versatile ingredient.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat

http://wasatchfoodies.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=744&p=756#p756

mjb.


----------



## alaminute

$40 prixe fix with beer included!! Duck prosciutto and melon on pretzel bread crostini amuse, charred romaine with prickly pear vin. Salad, fried chx two way (classic fried drumstick with mash and gravy on half and squash blossom stuffed with thigh farce and squash ribbons with peach gastrique), and an espresso soufflé with saffron anglaise to finish- whew four beers later I'm pretty drunk


----------



## chrisbelgium

It's getting much colder over here, so it's time to get into soups and stews. Here's yesterday's soup, made from stuff that needed to leave my fridge. I used around a good kilo (2 lbs.) of carrots, half a fennel bulb, 2 medium potatoes, 1 "thumb" of ginger (ginger and carrot are a sensational combo!), 1 large white onion, 3 cloves of garlic and chicken stock. All veggies were slowly sweated for a good 15 minutes on low fire before adding the stock. A few bread croutons; fried in olive oil together with crushed garlic, then salted and no more than a knife point of pimenton (smoked paprika powder).





  








SoepWortelVenkel.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 13, 2013


__
1


----------



## eastshores

CB.. oh man that makes me really wish the cooler weather would sweep in faster but I'm almost in the tropics so maybe if I decide to plant a late fall/winter garden I have time still haha. By the way, those are some sexy croutons!


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks, East, wish I could share it with you. The croutons are a bit "king-size gourmand style" but hey, they tasted fantastic.


----------



## koukouvagia

I've never made or even eaten a carrot soup. Is it overly sweet? I've tried making butternut squash soups before and they're too sweet for us. I'd like to make more vegetarian soups but unsure how to balance the sweetness of the veggies. Any pointers?


----------



## eastshores

Kouk I'd say try getting ahold of some tamarind paste. In Indian cuisine it imparts a "sour" flavor, but obviously the magic lies in how that sour interacts with other flavors. Tamarind is also a key ingredient in worcestershire sauce.


----------



## koukouvagia

I will try that thanks!


----------



## chrisbelgium

Koukou, a carrot soup is very similar in taste to butternut squash soup. You can indeed always add something acidic like a little vinegar or like East suggested, tamarind. The tamarind sounds like a great idea, never tried that before.

Also, to get maximum flavor in a soup, it's best to sweat an onion first on low fire, then add the chopped veggies and let them sweat again without coloring for a good 10 minutes in which time they will release much more flavor; also add a little salt & pepper in this stage. Only then add the stock, whatever kind you like.

Edit; this carrot soup is not that sweet at all. Of course, it's not only carrot, but there's also fennel and potatoes in it. The potatoes are for thickening, but maybe they temper the sweetness of the carrots? I truly believe that sweating the veggies first for a long time, gives a totally different result than simply boiling them without sweating them first.

Same goes for my butternut squash soup which is also not that sweet. Every now and then instead of sweating the pumpkin, I oven roast the butternut for nearly an hour before making all sorts of stuff from them like a puree, gnocchi and soup; stunning result!


----------



## slavoie

I had this fried chicken dish for dinner last night. Pomme Frites ( boring over cooked) fried chicken ( tasty but over cooked, dry) but on this plate was too little but very tasty sautéed Swiss chard with double smoked apple wood bacon , I would have thrown away the rest of the dinner for more of that.


----------



## skipstrr

Nicko said:


> Brandade au Gratin (Jaques Pepin's recipe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 994223_10151558407684370_1250334203_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> nicko
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 8, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1004459_10151558418354370_1811735242_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> nicko
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 8, 2013


awesome dish by an amazing chef/author Jaques Pepin ! Bon Appetit'


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Babi pangang with jasmine rice*

I made this dish from a recipe I got from Butzy in the "pork challenge". You will find the recipe there too. So, I gave it another try but left out the atjar (sort of piccalilli) that mostly goes with it; I get lazy from time to time.

It's true after all, practice is everything! Yummmmm...





  








BabiPangangJasmijnRijst.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 15, 2013


----------



## ordo

*Siduri's coliflower pasta gratin and chicken breast sandwich*





  








9777709675_74110769e8_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 16, 2013












  








9777530762_45479a3339_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 16, 2013


----------



## eastshores

Made a grilled chicken roulade of farm cheese and kale with a side of garlic mashed potatoes. Didn't make a sauce but I enjoyed it with just rubbing a little butter on the medallions. CB and Ordo.. looks like you two ate well tonight!





  








roulade.png




__
eastshores


__
Sep 17, 2013


----------



## ordo

I´ll change my grilled chicken breast for that roulade now!


----------



## teamfat

That roulade does look nice.  Maybe another idea for the fig challenge...

The skin I peeled off the pork belly for my last batch of bacon was finally dry enough to cut up and deep fry.  And as long as the oil was hot I did some slices of zucchini, onion rings, chicken breast bites.  Not exactly the low cal diet plate, but very nice.

mjb.


----------



## slavoie

image.jpg




__
slavoie


__
Sep 17, 2013








Pan seared thyme/rosemary Ontario grain fed veal chops, with wild mushroom risotto, yellow beans & carrots with Marsala wine jus


----------



## chrisbelgium

SLavoie said:


> Pan seared thyme/rosemary Ontario grain fed veal chops, with wild mushroom risotto, yellow beans & carrots with Marsala wine jus


Veal, wild mushrooms, risotto; ...that's 3 times bingo for me!


----------



## bubbamom

Shredded wheat


----------



## pollopicu

ChrisBelgium said:


> It's getting much colder over here, so it's time to get into soups and stews. Here's yesterday's soup, made from stuff that needed to leave my fridge. I used around a good kilo (2 lbs.) of carrots, half a fennel bulb, 2 medium potatoes, 1 "thumb" of ginger (ginger and carrot are a sensational combo!), 1 large white onion, 3 cloves of garlic and chicken stock. All veggies were slowly sweated for a good 15 minutes on low fire before adding the stock. A few bread croutons; fried in olive oil together with crushed garlic, then salted and no more than a knife point of pimenton (smoked paprika powder).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoepWortelVenkel.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 13, 2013
> 
> 
> __
> 1


Very delicious looking.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks PP!

This thread can be a real source of inspiration. This time I had to make a pasta dish like ordo's mouthwatering gratin, only a few posts ago. I used a lot of left-overs for that, take a look;

*1. Day one; salmon with fresh spinach and mustard cream sauce*

For the spinach; I always use a western flat-bottom non-stick wok (I know,... non--stick). Put some olive oil in it, a pinch of chili flakes, 3 very finely chopped cloves of garlic, a grind of nutmeg, s&p. Let fry a little and add the thoroughly washed but still a little wet baby spinach. When just wilted, transfer to a sieve and let the liquid drip away while making the sauce.

For the sauce; fry the salmon, remove salmon and pour the fat away. Deglaze pan with some white wine and a little water, reduce a little, add cream and stir a tbsp. of "moutarde à l'ancienne" aka grainy mustard in it. Keep stirring to avoid splitting!





  








ZalmSpinazieMosterdRoom.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 18, 2013


__
cooking-salmon








*2. Day 2, yesterday; tortiglioni with spinach, ham and pistachios*

Sauce; warm some cream with a handful of grinded pistachios. Add spinach (left-over from the day before) and ham (also left-over), s&p. Boil pasta, add to the sauce with a little cooking water.

Put in an oven dish, cover with grated cheese; I used (again left-over) aged gouda. Let gratiner in the oven.

Thanks ordo for the pasta gratin suggestion!





  








PastaSpinaziePistacheHam1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 18, 2013











  








PastaSpinaziePistacheHam2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 18, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia

I'll have to try that mustard sauce for the salmon Chris, lately I've been doing salmon either poached or marinated in soy sauce/ garlic/ honey/ and roasted.  I need to change it up a little.


----------



## mike9

After processing the end of the season tomatoes from the garden into fresh sauce I ended up making BLTs served with a pickle and some chips for dinner.  It's just my wife and I now so our whole meal routine is going to radically different from here out.


----------



## eastshores

Very nice Chris. While I think the mustard sauce is a better compliment, I have enjoyed salmon with quick sauteed young mustard greens from the garden with a little lemon juice. Gives a sharp bitter cut for the fatty salmon. Speaking of leftovers, I'm off to reheat the ends of the roulade I made for a grilled chicken lunch salad!

Edit: Not much to look at but it's tasty. Wilted spinach salad with hot chunks of my leftover grilled chicken roulade, garden veges, artichoke hearts, kalamata olives, and some 2 yr english white cheddar.





  








salad.png




__
eastshores


__
Sep 18, 2013


----------



## ordo

Beautiful salmon and pasta gratin Chris. And that salad rocks ES.

*Sechuan chicken breast with cauliflower*





  








9807633465_43579fb553_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 18, 2013


----------



## teamfat

Cauliflower - an underrated veggie.  May grill some tomorrow, thanks for the reminder.

mjb.


----------



## beckt

Delicious Irish style homemade hamburgers served in ciabatta bread with melting cheddar cheese, bacon and Guinness sauce and some Belgian beer. Absolute heaven.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Koukouvagia said:


> I'll have to try that mustard sauce for the salmon Chris, lately I've been doing salmon either poached or marinated in soy sauce/ garlic/ honey/ and roasted. I need to change it up a little.


Poached salmon is more a summer act for me. I like to cool down the poached salmon (submerged in poaching liquid!), flake it and mix with very little mayo, s&p and a pinch of cayenne pepper. So delicious with a salad and... a good portion of homemade fries! Or simply on whatever kind of bread, like a crunchy baguette.


Beckt said:


> ... and some Belgian beer. Absolute heaven.


I do believe you!


----------



## chrisbelgium

@eastshores; isn't it fun experimenting with left-overs? Sharpens the imagination. Love your idea of using mustard greens on salmon.

@ordo; speaking of inventiveness, very intriguing cauliflower and chicken dish. Made a cauliflower soup yesterday using onion, garlic, potatoes, cauliflower, a little garam masala and a pinch of chili flakes.


----------



## koukouvagia

ChrisBelgium said:


> Poached salmon is more a summer act for me. I like to cool down the poached salmon (submerged in poaching liquid!), flake it and mix with very little mayo, s&p and a pinch of cayenne pepper. So delicious with a salad and... a good portion of homemade fries! Or simply on whatever kind of bread, like a crunchy baguette.


I only like salmon cold when it is raw, but even then it's only room temperature, not cold. Poached salmon is warm comfort food for me, I don't cook it all the way through so it's still pink in the center and then I use the poaching liquid to make a sauce, next time I'll try the mustard sauce. This is a recent piece of salmon that I poached for the us, it doesn't look too pretty and the vegetable stock was a little too dark but it really tasted very nice.





  








poaching salmon1.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 19, 2013


__
cooking-salmon


----------



## koukouvagia

The weather is turning so I made some soup the other day and have been eating it all week for lunch. This is a vegan navy bean with vegetables, you can add some sort of sausage or ham but I never do. I sauteed onion, carrot, celery, green/red bell peppers in olive oil. Then I added a little tomato paste and the navy beans that had been soaking over night. Then I put a half cup of tomato puree, added water water and let it simmer for a little over an hour. Once I turned off the head I threw in a handful of fresh thyme and dill. It's a perfect bowl of soup with a plenty of crusty bread to dunk.





  








fasolada.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 19, 2013












  








fasolada1.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 19, 2013


----------



## ordo

Both nice dishes KK.


----------



## eastshores

Koukouvagia said:


> The weather is turning so I made some soup the other day...


I swear that's one of my favorite things about fall. Especially in Florida, even a dip into the lower 80's and I'm ready to break out the dutch oven for some hearty stews and soups! lol


----------



## chrisbelgium

Now that's a soup! Love the colors, Koukou!


----------



## jake t buds

Koukouvagia said:


> The weather is turning...


Oh my. I know you live in NY but still. I won't be onto the hot soup thingie until November. It's not _that_ cold!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Nice soup, though. I guess you went with water instead of stock to keep it veggie?


----------



## koukouvagia

Are you kidding? All I need is a few clouds and the threat of rain to have me busting out a stew or a soup lol.

Yes, water. All those veggies really know what they're doing if you let them.


----------



## alaminute

It's breakfast not dinner but, chocolate waffles with chocolate chips, chocolate whipped cream, chocolate sauce and chocolate milk! I don't think Bruni would have love it but my kids gave me four stars


----------



## koukouvagia

alaminute said:


> It's breakfast not dinner but, chocolate waffles with chocolate chips, chocolate whipped cream, chocolate sauce and chocolate milk! I don't think Bruni would have love it but my kids gave me four stars


I give you 5 stars. Chocolate is a food group.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Whiting goujons with sauce Gribiche*

We call the fish "wijting" in dutch, the French call it "merlan" and it's whiting in English if I'm not mistaken. Such an underrated fish! I got nice thin filets that I cut diagonaly into small strips aka goujons. Then the usual steps; seasoned flour -> beaten egg -> panko. Deepfried at 175°C.

We call the sauce simply sauce tartare, but the correct name is probably sauce Gribiche. In fact; who cares? But in case you need to know; you start with a sauce Remoulade, which is mayo with mustard, chopped fresh herbs, gurkins, capers. If you add a chopped hard-boiled egg like I did, then it's a sauce Gribiche. Just remember the mayo is second violin, the other stuff has to dominate.





  








GoujonsWijtingTartaarSaus.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 20, 2013


----------



## mike9

We had 8 people for diner last night - I put veal sausages on the grill then finished them in the sauce I made Tuesday.  I grated some day old bread for big crumbs and toasted them in olive oil.  I cooked some Penne 2/3rds of the way and finished that in the sauce after removing the sausages.  Grilled some garlic bread while my wife made a salad from the last of the garden greens.  My neighbor brought fresh apple pie made with apples from the property and the whole meal was delicious.  Sorry was too busy for pics - I'll get one of a left over plate Saturday.

All the apple trees are loaded this year and all the varieties  are really good.  Another neighbor's tree is so full half the trunk split off from the main!  I can't remember seeing a year like this and it's the same for the pear trees too.


----------



## helloitslucas

chicken.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 20, 2013








BBQ bacon wrapped and stuffed chicken breast with a roasted beet salad. Not the prettiest, but one of the quickest meals I could make tonight.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

helloitslucas said:


> BBQ bacon wrapped and stuffed chicken breast ...


Lucas, could you share your recipe for your chicken and that lovely sauce?


----------



## french fries

helloitslucas said:


> Not the prettiest


Oh man... you'd probably think all my food is fugly then. I think your bacon wrapped chicken look fabulous. Everything from the choice of plate, the way the chicken is sliced and presented, the way you poured the sauce, the consistency of the sauce, the way you placed the herbs, the little beet salad on the side... beautiful. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## teamfat

French Fries said:


> Oh man... you'd probably think all my food is fugly then.


That last photo of the squab I posted in the fig challenge was pretty awful, not up to usual Cheftalk standards. Oh well.

For dinner tonight I had a bit of leftover lamb leg on the bone. Used it and a can of black eye peas to make a decent chile. This year's crop of cayenne peppers have some NICE heat!

Pretty good, but I think that if used some rendered salt pork instead of olive oil to sweat the onions, garlic and chilies it would have been a bit better.

mjb.


----------



## mise

Working on a special for the restaurant, my idiot self didn't take a picture BUT it consisted of: Roasted pumpkin, a pumpkin puree blitzed with some cream, seared scallop, bacon (to be replaced with guanciale), brown butter with some thyme. I have to make it again for the boss, so I'll make sure to grab a picture.


----------



## chrisbelgium

helloitslucas said:


> BBQ bacon wrapped and stuffed chicken breast with a roasted beet salad. Not the prettiest, but one of the quickest meals I could make tonight.


Lucas, for a quick meal as you name it, that sounds delicious and looks very cheffy!


----------



## helloitslucas

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Lucas, could you share your recipe for your chicken and that lovely sauce?


Sure, not much to it, but it's quick and easy! The roasted beets were leftovers.  The white sauce is just heavy cream, butter and gruyere cheese simmered until thick.

1. Pound out chicken breast.

2. Spread whipped garlic, chive and ricotta spread(I had some homemade leftover) on the underside with some basil. I think they make chive cream cheese that you could just toss some garlic into I suppose.

3. Roll up. Wrap with bacon, secure with skewers and spread BBQ sauce over the bacon and sides.
4. Put in oven at 200 celsius for about 20-25 minutes or until it reaches temperature. Remembering to baste every so often with BBQ sauce.



mise said:


> Working on a special for the restaurant, my idiot self didn't take a picture BUT it consisted of: Roasted pumpkin, a pumpkin puree blitzed with some cream, seared scallop, bacon (to be replaced with guanciale), brown butter with some thyme. I have to make it again for the boss, so I'll make sure to grab a picture.


Oooo! I would love to see this.


----------



## pollopicu

Spicy chicken wings.


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ Pollo : those wings look great

@ Mise: now that sounds fantastic

@ Lucas, you always do a great job


----------



## petalsandcoco

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Whiting goujons with sauce Gribiche*
> 
> We call the fish "wijting" in dutch, the French call it "merlan" and it's whiting in English if I'm not mistaken. Such an underrated fish! I got nice thin filets that I cut diagonaly into small strips aka goujons. Then the usual steps; seasoned flour -> beaten egg -> panko. Deepfried at 175°C.
> 
> We call the sauce simply sauce tartare, *but the correct name is probably sauce Gribiche. In fact; who cares? But in case you need to know; you start with a sauce Remoulade, which is mayo with mustard, chopped fresh herbs, gurkins, capers. If you add a chopped hard-boiled egg like I did, then it's a sauce Gribiche. Just remember the mayo is second violin, the other stuff has to dominate.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoujonsWijtingTartaarSaus.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 20, 2013


Chris , not too many folks I know make it and that sauce is a classic !


----------



## ishbel

Beckt said:


> Delicious Irish style homemade hamburgers served in ciabatta bread with melting cheddar cheese, bacon and Guinness sauce and some Belgian beer. Absolute heaven.


Just out of curiosity, what's an 'Irish style' hamburger?


----------



## durangojo

Not dinner per se but as part of a 'dinnerish' party i catered last night....once again my photos don't quite do them justice but thought i'd share anyway.

Two Terrines....
1 &2) Whipped Brie, bleu cheese and pine nut terrine...served with asian pears, 
honey crisp apples, black and green grapes, strawberries, & warm 
french baguette. You can't tell from the photo but the terrine was 3 layers of brie and two layers of the bleu cheese pine nut mixture. I wanted to get a 
photo of it when it was sliced but that didn't happen.

2) 'Rainbow' vegetable terrine..a souffle of sorts as it was baked, but then refrigerated and served chilled
Carrot-allspice-nutmeg
Broccoli-nutmeg
Potato-yellow curry
All layers also had cognac, eggs and cream and was baked for 2 hours
Served with assorted handmade flatbreads




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 22, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 23, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 22, 2013


----------



## mise

pewp 004.JPG




__
mise


__
Sep 22, 2013








Here is the pumpkin dish I mentioned earlier. Seared scallop, guanciale, pumpkin cream puree, some roasted pumpkin, roasted pumpkin seeds, pumpkin seed tuile, and brown butter. (brown butter to be omitted, as well as guanciale) Lots of change do be done on this dish, but it's a good base for sure.


----------



## kaiquekuisine




----------



## eastshores

Speaking of pumpkin, I know you'll get this.. I am carving a pumpkin this October and it will be: ^_^


----------



## agruesometime

Did a duck leg confit with some braised cannelini beans. Came out delicious - the combo goes great, and who doesn't love duck!





  








1265880_10151865464668374_1420364302_o.jpg




__
agruesometime


__
Sep 23, 2013


----------



## mise

That's the point. The main component is pumpkin.


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks, Petals


----------



## helloitslucas

agruesometime said:


> Did a duck leg confit with some braised cannelini beans. Came out delicious - the combo goes great, and who doesn't love duck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1265880_10151865464668374_1420364302_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> agruesometime
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 23, 2013


Yum!


mise said:


> pewp 004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mise
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 22, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the pumpkin dish I mentioned earlier. Seared scallop, guanciale, pumpkin cream puree, some roasted pumpkin, roasted pumpkin seeds, pumpkin seed tuile, and brown butter. (brown butter to be omitted, as well as guanciale) Lots of change do be done on this dish, but it's a good base for sure.


Thank you for posting this! No such thing as too much pumpkin as others would say. 





  








1236241_10151839985929407_1129693142_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 23, 2013







Traditional mushroom risotto for dinner. It was lovely and filling.


----------



## jake t buds

helloitslucas said:


> . . . but one of the quickest meals I could make tonight.


Quickest? Seriously? I'm sure you flattened the chicken, pre-fried the bacon, and made the sauce while roasting the beets at about what, 20-30 minutes? And then cool and slice the beets, wrap the chicken with bacon and then fry the assemblage, rest, slice, plate!!! That's gotta be at least another 10-15 minutes!! You must have roasted the beets the day before, yes?

Quick for me is 20 minutes tops!!! Throw already made stuff together for pasta or just cook some protein with already prepped sides and/or veg.


----------



## helloitslucas

jake t buds said:


> Quickest? Seriously? I'm sure you flattened the chicken, pre-fried the bacon, and made the sauce while roasting the beets at about what, 20-30 minutes? And then cool and slice the beets, wrap the chicken with bacon and then fry the assemblage, rest, slice, plate!!! That's gotta be at least another 10-15 minutes!! You must have roasted the beets the day before, yes?
> 
> Quick for me is 20 minutes tops!!! Throw already made stuff together for pasta or just cook some protein with already prepped sides and/or veg.


Didn't pre-fry the bacon at all. Just wrapped it around the breast prior to putting it in the oven. You can tell I didn't let it rest by the bacon falling off. And heavy cream, butter and cheese doesn't take ages to melt. 



helloitslucas said:


> Sure, not much to it, but it's quick and easy! The roasted beets were leftovers.  The white sauce is just heavy cream, butter and gruyere cheese simmered until thick.


----------



## french fries

helloitslucas said:


> The white sauce is just heavy cream, butter and gruyere cheese simmered until thick.


So smart. In fact I'd already made a similar cream/cheese sauce with my chicken nuggets (back in the day when I had time to cook)... just haven't thought about making it again since.


----------



## agruesometime

Butter basted Salmon over Swiss chard in a tomato broth with cubed bacon and olive oil. Chives on top!




  








1231677_10151867797848374_2119387622_n.jpg




__
agruesometime


__
Sep 24, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

agruesometime said:


> Did a duck leg confit with some braised cannelini beans. Came out delicious - the combo goes great, and who doesn't love duck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1265880_10151865464668374_1420364302_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> agruesometime
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 23, 2013


I love it! May I ask how you prepare "braised beans"? I assume you soak and boil beans first and then add another preparation or braising method?


----------



## agruesometime

ChrisBelgium said:


> I love it! May I ask how you prepare "braised beans"? I assume you soak and boil beans first and then add another preparation or braising method?


Nope I just soaked the beans overnight - and then in a dutch oven I cooked off fennel and onion with olive oil... Then I added some thyme, garlic, veal stock, and the beans. Cooked for about an hour. Delicious.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks agrue, sounds really delicious indeed!


----------



## mike9

I made striper in a skillet with some compound butter and some rice cooked in lobster stock.  A salad of fresh greens rounded out the meal.


----------



## mrmexico25

my wife made spaghetti squash with meat sauce last night for dinner.  First time I'd ever had spaghetti squash before, really good!  Great substitution for noodles, and I'm not even on a diet!


----------



## eastshores

I'm trying to be good.. so after my 8 mile bike ride I grilled up some coho salmon with grilled asparagus and potatoes. This is the type of "good for me" food I don't mind eating at all!





  








grilledsalmon.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Sep 25, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

The risotto looks so tasty.


----------



## jbiringer3

Just amazing dishes here, really spectacular!


----------



## teamfat

eastshores said:


> I'm trying to be good.. so after my 8 mile bike ride I grilled up some coho salmon with grilled asparagus and potatoes. This is the type of "good for me" food I don't mind eating at all!


Salmon and asparagus is a favorite pairing of mine. Maybe someday I'll actually get around to trying a filet oscar with butter poached salmon instead of crab.

mjb.


----------



## eastshores

Well my father bought some shrimp and asked if I wouldn't mind making jambalaya. I left the rice separate as a disclaimer, I don't want to go picking fights with anyone from the swamp /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif .. basically it was spices (garlic powder, onion powder, thyme powder, paprika, black pepper, dash of cumin, little oregano) plus a firebrick roux, chicken stock, trinity, diced tomatoes & tomato paste and finally the shrimp. Simple dish but that dark roux adds a lot of depth to it.





  








jambalaya.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Sep 26, 2013


----------



## ordo

I will have to try powders eastshores. Never tried garlic powder, onion powder, etc.

This one is the chicken breast's tenderloin. I was bored to waste that part. Champagne, butter, spices, champignons, a guindilla.. Low fire, kinnda poaching. Not a sauce, not a soup. Something in between. Quick, tasty and acceptable.





  








9957211514_df5f1f56eb_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 26, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

After having driven all day yesterday to get home from DURANGO, it was to bed with us.

So today I went through our deep freeze and found a box of green lip mussels and some marinara for supper tonight.





  








frist night home dinner 004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 27, 2013


----------



## eastshores

Nice looking dish ordo.. looks very buttery and savory. Those mussels and pasta look good too!


----------



## ordo

Preparing a braised pork neck. I became addict to braising. Sooo easy and delicious.





  








9967405854_f2b3feb76d_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 27, 2013


----------



## ordo

Finished.





  








9969396883_7b66563c0a_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 27, 2013


----------



## french fries

Wonderful Ordo. Looks tasty. I'm curious, is the former pic actually what you put on the fire, with liquid added? Or did you first brown the meat in fat etc...? 

I don't think I've ever cooked a pork neck, I should try.


----------



## irishcook

Prosciutto wrapped chicken, pan seared and baked in the oven with a ricotta and spinach filling.

Comfort food while my girlfriend works


----------



## ordo

French Fries said:


> Wonderful Ordo. Looks tasty. I'm curious, is the former pic actually what you put on the fire, with liquid added? Or did you first brown the meat in fat etc...?
> 
> I don't think I've ever cooked a pork neck, I should try.


Pics are before and after. No liquid needed. Just enough onions and a dash of oil. No browning.


----------



## vans112

IMG_20130727_213756_414.jpg




__
vans112


__
Sep 28, 2013








A dinner party with a great friend. A seafood "bolognese" with a simple salad and yeast rolls. The meat mixture made a phenomenal component for a Napoleon with a goat and ricotta cream.


----------



## pollopicu

Lovely, Vans.


----------



## teamfat

The shot of that table reminds me that I'd like to get a nice bread basket of some sort.  Wonder how much is left on my Williams Sonoma gift card?

mjb.


----------



## vans112

Ooh! That reminds me. I have to spend my Sur LA Table gift card!!!


----------



## eastshores

Well.. my dinner started about 3 weeks ago using my tractor to help the neighbor dig a 3.5 ft deep hole, and line the top-side with another 2.5 ft of cinder blocks. Tonight we roasted the hog. Three of us handled quality control as we plated the meat. Good quality control engineers know you have to sample from each section: picnic, butt, loin, belly, ear.. etc. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif





  








pig.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Sep 29, 2013


----------



## lagom

Nice eating a roasted hog, and a fun time cooking, you know, the beer and all.


----------



## koukouvagia

Poor piggy, but yummy yummy.  That certainly would have won the pork challenge.


----------



## rick alan

SCALLOPS AND SCALLOPED ON SCALLOPS

Giant IFQ sea scallops have been available lately for just $9/lb. You get a lot of juice when they thaw so I reduced it with some thyme and slid it under scalloped hash browns. Scallops were simply rolled in bread crumbs and broiled. It didn't need any pictures, I'm telling you it was magnificent!

Rick


----------



## nicko

eastshores said:


> Well.. my dinner started about 3 weeks ago using my tractor to help the neighbor dig a 3.5 ft deep hole, and line the top-side with another 2.5 ft of cinder blocks. Tonight we roasted the hog. Three of us handled quality control as we plated the meat. Good quality control engineers know you have to sample from each section: picnic, butt, loin, belly, ear.. etc. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pig.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> eastshores
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 29, 2013


NICE! looks like you guys got the skin just right. How to you roast it?


----------



## eastshores

Nicko said:


> NICE! looks like you guys got the skin just right. How to you roast it?


Thanks Nicko, yea the skin was a treat. This was the first hog we've done using propane. My buddy constructed a burner that is about 6 feet long that we placed in the bottom of the pit. In the past we have used lump coal. He is planning to build a rotisserie so that's why we went with the burner this time around.


----------



## teamfat

Quick, simple, delicious dinner - shrimp in a paprika cream sauce:





  








paprika_shrimp.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 30, 2013


----------



## chefbuba

I got about a pound of local chanterelles from a customer on Friday, made Stroganoff of sorts with some medallions of pork loin, glazed carrots & brown rice pilaf.


----------



## eastshores

TF that looks good! I think I'd have to eat it with rice/pasta or maybe just some good Italian bread for sopping up that sauce! Then again I should probably do less carbs.

CB sounds like a tasty and hearty dish.


----------



## teamfat

Yes, the shrimp were served with some thin spaghetti, fresh basil garnish and a handful of black cherry tomatoes right out of the garden.  I should have taken a picture of that!

I love stroganoff style dishes - beef, chicken, pork - all tasty.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium

When I was a kid, on Sundays, we often had chicken slowly cooked on the stove top in a cast-iron pot. It made the house smell like... Sunday. This is a "revisit", made yesterday but using a few alien ingredients compared to long ago like garlic, in salt preserved lemon and black olives. But what a taste!

Nothing more than coloring the chicken first on all sides, add whole bulbs of garlic which will give only a slight but distinct flavor. Above all, after the cooking you will be able to squeeze out the now completely soft and deliciously sweet garlic cloves. I also added one of these small preserved Moroccan lemons. Please, do try these lemons, it's such a good match with chicken.

And last but not least, I added these "breakfast olives" the last half hour of cooking time. Very small black Turkish olives with the stones still in; the perfect salty component in this dish. Lid on with a small opening left and let it cook on low fire.

I also made a cream sauce with fresh small but tasty mushrooms which were pan-fried first. It all really reminded me of an old-fashion Sunday! Simplicity always works!





  








kipLookOlijven1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 30, 2013











  








kipLookOlijven2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 30, 2013











  








kipLookOlijven3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 30, 2013


----------



## amkongo

well, last night I got home very late and  I  was lazy to cook , so I made myself a chicken burger with a few green salads. Easy and simple dinner!


----------



## helloitslucas

Last nights dinner was vegan meatballs and spaghetti. I am far from being a vegetarian or a vegan, but my significant other is a vegan. I think I did well. 





  








1385442_10151854357509407_1323016342_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 30, 2013


----------



## soesje

ahhh today I treated myself to a sourdough pizza, with a spicey tomatosauce, thin sliced onion rings, roquefort and parmigiano cheese....and some wine, of course! (as a drink LOL) nice to have a day off.


----------



## rick alan

ChrisBelgium said:


> When I was a kid, on Sundays, we often had chicken slowly cooked on the stove top in a cast-iron pot. It made the house smell like... Sunday. This is a "revisit", made yesterday but using a few alien ingredients compared to long ago like garlic, in salt preserved lemon and black olives. But what a taste!
> 
> Nothing more than coloring the chicken first on all sides, add whole bulbs of garlic which will give only a slight but distinct flavor. Above all, after the cooking you will be able to squeeze out the now completely soft and deliciously sweet garlic cloves. I also added one of these small preserved Moroccan lemons. Please, do try these lemons, it's such a good match with chicken.
> 
> And last but not least, I added these "breakfast olives" the last half hour of cooking time. Very small black Turkish olives with the stones still in; the perfect salty component in this dish.
> 
> I also made a cream sauce with fresh small but tasty mushrooms which were pan-fried first. It all really reminded me of an old-fashion Sunday! Simplicity always works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kipLookOlijven1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kipLookOlijven2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kipLookOlijven3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 30, 2013


Salted/oil-cured olives are wonderful to use just about anywhere you would add salt. Try them on roasted vegie pizza sometime.


----------



## ordo

*Mapo tofu*





  








10042950613_bde614b5fb_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 1, 2013


----------



## mike9

I made Pork Schnitzel with Mushroom Schpetzel. I mixed sour cream with dijon mustard, garlic chili paste, salt and pepper and slathered that on the pounded pork cutlets. Then I dredged in bread crumbs and let rest on a rack. Fried them in a skillet then back onto the rack to rest. While they were resting I sauteed sliced criminis and added them to the schpetzel. Really nice autumn meal -





  








IMG_20130930_190928_zpsd1310fff.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 1, 2013


----------



## french fries

ChrisBelgium said:


> When I was a kid, on Sundays, we often had chicken slowly cooked on the stove top in a cast-iron pot. It made the house smell like... Sunday. This is a "revisit", made yesterday but using a few alien ingredients compared to long ago like garlic, in salt preserved lemon and black olives. But what a taste!


Looks and sounds delicious. Replace the black olives with green ones and you've got a class Tajine: slow cooked chicken with green olives and preserved lemons. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> Pics are before and after. No liquid needed. Just enough onions and a dash of oil. No browning.


Thank you ordo. I would have never thought of cooking meat like that. Now I have to try it!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## ordo

French Fries said:


> Thank you ordo. I would have never thought of cooking meat like that. Now I have to try it!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


You're welcome sir. What's great about this technique is it's almost fool proof.

Check here Raymond Blanc slowly cooking a shin of beef. Go to 15:00.






Edited to add : shin of beef. I didn't remembered the English name of the cut.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Is that not called the shank ? 
Btw the apple terrine at the end was simply divine , I enjoyed how he demonstrated how the pectin helped keep the texture of the dish , it did not turn to mush but caramelized perfectly holding it's shape after many hours of cooking . This whole video showcased proper technique of all item , the right flavor , can be turned into something quite mouthwatering .


----------



## french fries

Thanks for sharing that video ordo. Wow that apple terrine at the end looks scrumptuous.


----------



## chrisbelgium

French Fries said:


> Looks and sounds delicious. Replace the black olives with green ones and you've got a class Tajine: slow cooked chicken with green olives and preserved lemons. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


Thanks FF, you're right, the dish is Moroccan inspired but I added a (in fact completely redundant) mushroom sauce that surprisingly worked very well. There's also tandoori massala on the chicken for an extra kick. I love experiments with slow cooking.

About Raymond Blanc and slow cooking/rustic cooking; last Monday the BBC started a new cooking program with Tom Kerridge. The guy owns a pub which acquired... 2 Michelin stars, that's more than unique, a pub with Michelin stars!! I saw Tom a few years ago for the first time in "The Great British Menu" on the BBC. Such a lovable guy, always in a good spirit and a fabulous cook who makes these dishes, often rustic looking, but on a very high level. This is the sort of cuisine I would love to master myself.

The following video about Tom Kerridge is from yet another past British program "Masterchef, The Professionals", one of the best cooking challenges I ever saw, judged by none other than Michel Roux jr.. Watch the scallop dish he makes at the end of the video. Watch also the tricks he reveals on making his sauces.


----------



## loomchick

IrishCook said:


> Prosciutto wrapped chicken, pan seared and baked in the oven with a ricotta and spinach filling.
> 
> Comfort food while my girlfriend works


Dang! If I were your girlfriend I wouldn't be at work if you were preparing that kind of dish.


----------



## dave kinogie

I wish my camera phone wasn't such a piece of deep fried crap!





  








IMG_20131002_202434.jpg




__
dave kinogie


__
Oct 3, 2013


----------



## mike9

I didn't have my phone when it was sit down time, but I made mushroom risotto, blackened string beans with red pepper and peanuts and pan seared lamb loin chops - oh yeah!!!  Great color, great flavor all from great ingredients.


----------



## brandon odell

2013-10-01 18.07.48.jpg




__
brandon odell


__
Oct 3, 2013








I'm blessed to have a 3 year old that actually knows how to *eat. *Last night, we had sautéed orange roughy with walnut pesto, sundried tomato basmati and fresh tomato, pepper and celery chop. My 3 year old helped me plant and grow tomatoes and the parsley and basil in the pesto. We have a nice batch of fresh made tomato sauce in the fridge waiting for some homemade pizza on Sunday.


----------



## chefedb

2  big bowls of my own  New Encland Home made Clam Chowder. I make mine with a lot of veges and clams, Some Hawian rolls and sweet butter. Could not eat anythingh else if I tried


----------



## helloitslucas

Brandon ODell said:


> 2013-10-01 18.07.48.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> brandon odell
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 3, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm blessed to have a 3 year old that actually knows how to *eat. *Last night, we had sautéed orange roughy with walnut pesto, sundried tomato basmati and fresh tomato, pepper and celery chop. My 3 year old helped me plant and grow tomatoes and the parsley and basil in the pesto. We have a nice batch of fresh made tomato sauce in the fridge waiting for some homemade pizza on Sunday.


This looks delicious!





  








1380575_10151860640854407_1641098794_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Oct 3, 2013








Tonight's dinner was a classic tomato bisque. I had never made a tomato soup from scratch before, so I found an old recipe online and gave it a shot. It really blew me away on how few ingredients can create something that tasty. It was paired with, of course, a gruyere grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Gratin of Belgian endive rolled in ham, bechamel with gorgonzola, topped with grated parmezan*

We call these endives "witlof" and I know the australians use that name too. The endives are braised first for 45 minutes in butter and just a tiny bit of water, then wrapped in cooked ham. Sauce is béchamel with gorgonzola and the remaining braising liquid. Dish is finished with grated parmesan. Normally we don't use gorgonzola nor parmesan, so that's just me coloring outside the lines of what is one of my country's classics. Also known as "chicons au gratin".





  








witlofHespGorgonzolasaus.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 3, 2013








@Lucas; I love tomato soup and certainly older recipes. Anything worthwhile to share about the recipe?


----------



## ordo

I will try that recipe Chris. Please confirm the 45 minutes brasing time. Looks like a long time.


----------



## mike9

That looks like my friend Ria's "Belgian Special"  She used to make it with Nokkelost and it was delicious.


----------



## eastshores

King crab legs for me tonight. I'm not sure what else.. maybe some olive hummus I made the other night.


----------



## chrisbelgium

ordo said:


> Please confirm the 45 minutes brasing time. Looks like a long time.


It looks like a long time but the longer you cook them, the sweeter they get. Mind you, the bitter touch will stay in it, which is very wanted!

Here's how; I use them whole, but if they are very big, cut them in two lenghtwise. Let them get a little color in butter on not too high fire. Add a bottom of water, lid on, let simmer on low fire for 45 minutes. Turn them only once during the cooking time. Watch for the water level so it doesn't cook dry! Of course, you can reduce the cooking time if you want but the endives have to be soft, not al dente.

For the sauce, you normally would make a Mornay sauce like béchamel + gruyère + Emmentaler. Often served with potato purée.

Here's a variation I made a while ago, using smoked salmon instead of cooked ham. This was a Mornay sauce. Look at the endives in the first picture; braised for an hour!





  








witlofZalm1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 4, 2013











  








witlofZalm2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 4, 2013











  








witlofZalm3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 4, 2013


----------



## keviet29

Tonight I'm preparing  Minute Steak Dijonaise for the family


----------



## cowboy

Tonight at my house...

thyme and fennel braised pork belly served with a pumpkin gnocchi tossed in an apple cream sauce....delicious!!!


----------



## dave kinogie

Man some great looking dishes in this thread.

I made two soups today, escarole and bean and then cream of broccoli and cheddar. Both came out pretty fantastic. I need to get a new phone, pictures are worthless on this dinosaur.


----------



## teamfat

Had fish and chips tonight.  Sort of.

Deep fried some snapper, cut a couple of egg roll wrappers into strips and fired those for the chips.  Served with a soy and wasabi dipping sauce.

And a handful of black cherry tomatoes from the garden.  That's a treat that won't be available much longer.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

dinner 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 5, 2013


----------



## chefbuba

I bought a beautiful rib eye tonight, some dime sized crimini mushrooms, cauliflower and a sweet potato. To tired and not hungry enough to cook.

I slummed it tonight.

Liverwurst on toasted buttermilk bread, American cheese, iceburg lettuce, ruffels chips, mayo & mustard and a hand full of grapes on the side.


----------



## teamfat

Can I have the ribeye?

mjb.


----------



## bughut

looks gorgeous and so good your wee one is being encouraged to be adventurous


----------



## chrisbelgium

This sundays dinner was;

*Blanquette de veau* (veal blanquette)

A French classic that should be in any foodies "playlist" imo. It's a bit of a long story to explain from a to z, but basically it's veal simmered in veal stock for 40-60 minutes. Then a sauce is made using a roux and the cooking liquid. Braised baby onions and mushrooms are added and a liaison of egg-yolk and cream.





  








blanquetteDeVeau1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 6, 2013











  








blanquetteDeVeau2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 6, 2013











  








blanquetteDeVeau3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 6, 2013








*Apple terrine*

This went in the oven yesterday, at the same time as the choucroute I made and posted here; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/77731/challenge-october-2013/60#post_444704

It's 45 minutes uncovered and another 45 minutes covered in the oven, then cooled and chilled overnight. Still some work to do on it, but incredible taste of cinnamon (yep, it's cassia), dried orange peel (naz), cardamom, star anise! I'm looking for a sauce to serve with this; any ideas?





  








appelTerrine1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 6, 2013











  








appelTerrine2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 6, 2013











  








appelTerrine3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 6, 2013


----------



## french fries

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Apple terrine *(...) I'm looking for a sauce to serve with this; any ideas?


Crème anglaise! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

Chris, that _*Apple Terrine*_ is a dish of pure beauty ! When I saw it in the video that Ordo posted, I must admit that I played it at least 4 times as it was that enjoyable to watch and here you go and make it ! I don't know what to say but that dish just sings .

I agree with FF on the Crème anglaise. ( you could always hit that sauce with a splash of Cointreau ) .....but why mess with perfection ?

Stunning pics of the dessert and that style of cooking just inspires.


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> you could always hit that sauce with a splash of Cointreau


Oooh that's a good idea. Or Calvados!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I also have thought of making that dish ever since I saw the video. I hope I can find the time to make it soon. Haven't had much time to cook lately... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## food truck

I had the best dinner about 5 minute ago my favorite beer and some pretzel bread with ham and tomatoes.


----------



## bughut

IMG_0343.jpg




__
bughut


__
Oct 7, 2013








Spent the first part of my american vacation in Fort Payne Alabama and my experimental product here was catfish.

Onion, jallapeno, garlic, eggplant, courgette, asparagus pieces were sautéed and were the base.Basmati rice stirred in, then white wine reduced then chicken stock till just about cooked.

in another pan catfish steaks and shrimp are fried with evoo, crushed cumin seeds,coriander seeds, 1/4 pkt crab cake mix and finished with key lime juice

Everything is combined gently with black olives, chopped cilantro, finely diced tomatoes and more lime juice.

The pot is left on a low peep till I'm happy with the flavour and the rice is perfect

I threw in the rest of the asparagus at serving to save on washing up


----------



## chrisbelgium

petalsandcoco said:


> Chris, that _*Apple Terrine*_ is a dish of pure beauty ! When I saw it in the video that Ordo posted, I must admit that I played it at least 4 times as it was that enjoyable to watch and here you go and make it ! I don't know what to say but that dish just sings .
> 
> I agree with FF on the Crème anglaise. ( you could always hit that sauce with a splash of Cointreau ) .....but why mess with perfection ?
> 
> Stunning pics of the dessert and that style of cooking just inspires.


Thanks Petals. I hope many more will make that terrine, it's simply fabulous. We have a culinary magazine over here that came up with exactly the same recipe. Furthermore, it's dead simple to make! Next time I'm gonna bake a puff pastry sheet too and cut in the shape of the terrine, mainly to add another texture. I do agree you don't need to mess with it, this is such a great recipe.

Thanks for the advice on the sauce. I think FF has indeed a point on serving this with a crème anglaise. And I would use calvados too, maybe in the preparation itself. And how about a petit Calva to serve it with?


----------



## french fries

ChrisBelgium said:


> And how about a petit Calva to serve it with?


Can't go wrong with that. But... just.... one question Chris: pourquoi un "petit" Calva, hmmm? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium

Ah yes, good point FF, _plusieurs_ petits Calvas.


----------



## french fries

Now you're talking. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

Lol.

Talking of puff, I made a few the other day, this one was just using the tomatoes I had from the garden, onions, garlic and herbs with a drizzle of olive oil & seasoned.





  








032.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 7, 2013







Rustic





  








033.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 7, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

yum 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 8, 2013











  








yum 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 8, 2013











  








yum 003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 8, 2013








I had just finished poaching some chicken, which then gives me a terrific broth that I save.

I made up some chicken salad for my handsome husband's lunch tomorrow, since he will be left to his own devise, as I take my Mom to the doctor.

Hmmm, loads of fresh veg in the house, what's that in back of the freezer? A turkey kielbasa, some chicken breasts and half a bag of okra you say?

POOF!

My version of a quick Gumbo for today's late lunch/early supper.


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> Talking of puff, I made a few the other day, this one was just using the tomatoes I had from the garden, onions, garlic and herbs with a drizzle of olive oil & seasoned.


Petals, I was going to say, I like the second one the best. Then I slapped my forehead. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif Looks really tasty.


----------



## teamfat

Did some soy braised pork leg today. Used some in a bowl of ramen, made some shrimp fried rice. as well.





  








ramen.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 9, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

teamfat said:


> Did some soy braised pork leg today. Used some in a bowl of ramen, made some shrimp fried rice. as well...


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## kaiquekuisine

So today was _use whats left over in the fridge during your day off day...._

Basically used what ever i had more of because i was just to damn lazy to go buy produce XD





  








Potato recipe 1 ( 1) (1).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Oct 9, 2013








Pan friend potato rounds with a charred tomato chutney on top , some sweet corn , a bacon and yuca crumble , tomatoe butter and a bit of balsamic vinegar just to glaze the tomatoes a bit.


----------



## french fries

Today was left over day here too. Brown rice with diced sauteed zucchinis, and cold leftover new york steak.


----------



## chrisbelgium

petalsandcoco said:


> Talking of puff, I made a few the other day, this one was just using the tomatoes I had from the garden, onions, garlic and herbs with a drizzle of olive oil & seasoned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 033.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 7, 2013


I love this kind of food and I love to make things like this over and over! And, it always pleases the rest of the company at the table.


----------



## mike9

I made a ragout of rabbit with mushroom, leek, carrot, garlic, vegetable stock, thyme, red wine and apple.  We used some jalapeno/queso cornbread I made the other day to sop up the sauce.


----------



## french fries

Mike9 said:


> I made a ragout of rabbit with mushroom, leek, carrot, garlic, vegetable stock, thyme, red wine and apple. We used some jalapeno/queso cornbread I made the other day to sop up the sauce.


That sounds very very good!! I haven't had good rabbit since I was a kid.


----------



## teamfat

French Fries said:


> That sounds very very good!! I haven't had good rabbit since I was a kid.


Me too. My stepmother used to do rabbit in a paprika cream sauce about once a month. I really liked it, maybe I'll get inspired to try my hand at it some day.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

I really like rabbit so when I retire next year I want to raise some for meat - then I can barter the extra for other foods.  I live in a bountiful area and well I'll eat damned near anything that walks, crawls, swims or flies.


----------



## french fries

teamfat said:


> Me too. My stepmother used to do rabbit in a paprika cream sauce about once a month. I really liked it, maybe I'll get inspired to try my hand at it some day.


The problem is that unless you hunt or know a hunter, it's going to be very challenging to find rabbit that tastes like rabbit. The only time I had rabbit in the U.S. it was in a very nice restaurant. The rabbit was very well prepared, but the meat itself was tasteless. I could have closed my eyes and thought I was eating chicken. Same with the venison you eat in most fancy restaurants - doesn't taste anything like a wild dear, it's closer to grass fed beef.


----------



## chrisbelgium

We really like rabbit in this country. From now on, nearly every supermarket will have rabbit available, nicely cut in pieces. I presume that 99% of the rabbit we eat over here is farmed! Nothing wrong with that, just make it taste right. One of our traditional dishes is rabbit with dark beer and prunes.

In winter, rabbit comes to our table maybe once a month.


----------



## goldilocks

Last night I had Moroccan Lamb Tagine with Couscous (caramelized red onions, pine nuts and spring onion in couscous to jazz it up a bit, cooked in stock) which I'd made at cookery school night before. Was utterly delicious, I am going to make it again on Sunday so husband can try it too. It was so tasty and perfect now the weather is turning and it's getting chilly.





  








tagine.jpg




__
goldilocks


__
Oct 10, 2013


----------



## goldilocks

ChrisBelgium said:


> We really like rabbit in this country. From now on, nearly every supermarket will have rabbit available, nicely cut in pieces. I presume that 99% of the rabbit we eat over here is farmed! Nothing wrong with that, just make it taste right. One of our traditional dishes is rabbit with dark beer and prunes.
> 
> In winter, rabbit comes to our table maybe once a month.


Hey Chris,

I have never cooked or eaten rabbit, although I hear it's lovely. Had a rabbit as a child and that's always put me off. However, I think I am now ready to give it a bash. What would you recommend a novice try first?

Thanks,

Goldi


----------



## chrisbelgium

Goldi, here you go. Start with this, then go further under 1. or 2. for some more specific finish.

->Start with braising the rabbit, meaning; first take all the time to color all the pieces nicely in butter/oil, season, remove the meat, sweat onion/garlic/shallot (I prefer shallot and garlic only). Add rabbit again, dust with a tbsp of flour, stir and let it color also. Then add a good dash of white wine, let the alcohol evaporate, add chicken or vegetable stock up to around 1/3 of the height of the meat. Put a "cartouche" (parchment paper circle) on top plus the lid. Let simmer for around 1 hour. Test doneness with the tip of a knife. Season. From then on, you can play around. Two examples;

1. Rabbit in a somewhat chasseur-style; same preparation as described above. Braise some baby onions in very little butter/sugar/stock mixture. Sauté some mushrooms of your choice and add to the sauce 15 minutes before the end of the cooking time. I used chestnut mushrooms and a little dried (but soaked) porcini. Served it with a parsnip puree.





  








konijnPaddestoelenRoom6.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 10, 2013








2. Rabbit in a mustard sauce; same preparation as described above. Then remove the cooked meat from the pot, reduce the sauce a bit, then add a generous tbsp of grainy mustard and a bit of cream. Keep stirring to get it all together. I posted a similar recipe like this a long time ago on CT;

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/67807/rabbit-in-a-mustard-sauce


----------



## goldilocks

Thank you so much Chris, I've printed that out and will give it a try. The above looks fab, and that parsnip puree is making my mouth water just thinking about it!

I was at the butchers earlier today buying 22 chicken breasts and 1kg lamb neck for this weekend and they had some great looking rabbit. That will be next weekends challenge, I have enough going on tomorrow /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif

The is chicken for dinner party tomorrow night - that wine evening I spoke about a while ago - and one person doesn't eat red meat. I'm stuffing the chicken with wild mushroom and pancetta, with a marsala sauce http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/...oom-and-bacon-stuffing-and-marsala-sauce.html. Never tried this before so i hope I don't mess it up. Looks easy enough, but still..


----------



## chrisk

Chicken francaise w/ lemon butter caper sauce n asparagus n garlic red mashed


----------



## mike9

I bought two lobsters today so I asked my wife if she wanted steamed lobster with corn and salad, or linguini with a fresh lobster sauce.  Linguini won so I pulled the lobsters apart, opened the carapace and got rid of the lungs then made a stock with leek, carrot, garlic, olive oil, thyme, white wine, a Tbs of compound butter, the legs, tail flippers, etc.  I cracked the claws and cut the tails in half then in pieces.  When the stock was reduced I put the linguini (dream fields) in the water and the lobster claws, tails, etc in a separate skillet with olive oil, peperoncino, salt & pepper.  I finished the linguini in the sauce and thickened with grated parmigiano and served the lobster pieces over top.  Sorry no pics - I'm getting bad about that, but trust me it was delicious. 

One side note - the tail pieces were more tender than a whole one steamed would be.  This is more work on the front end, but less work and more enjoyable on the back end if you know what I mean.


----------



## petalsandcoco

That dish sounds amazing Mike.

My sister cooked for us: shrimp, red peppers and artichokes on pasta.





  








012.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 12, 2013







When someone cooks for me , I feel utterly blessed. What is it about someone else's cooking that makes it taste so good ?


----------



## chrisbelgium

Goldilocks said:


> The is chicken for dinner party tomorrow night - that wine evening I spoke about a while ago - and one person doesn't eat red meat. I'm stuffing the chicken with wild mushroom and pancetta, with a marsala sauce http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/...oom-and-bacon-stuffing-and-marsala-sauce.html. Never tried this before so i hope I don't mess it up. Looks easy enough, but still..


I do remember... bon courage!


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Ragoût de marcassin - Ragoût of young wild boar*

We just finished it this Saturday evening and I have to say that went quite well! I marinated the meat overnight in red wine and a bunch of aromats and spices.

Today I started by searing the meat, dust with flour, add sieved marinade and it all simmered for 1,5 hours. Then added a little dark chocolate, braised baby onions, fried lardons, fried chestnut mushrooms and simmer on very low fire for another 30 minutes.

Served with crushed potatoes mixed with braised leeks and a few Brussels sprouts.





  








marcassinRagout1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 12, 2013











  








marcassinRagout2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 12, 2013


----------



## mike9

Looks great Chris - I love feral swine.


----------



## chefedb

Chicken Breast Cordon Rouge, sautees Brussel sprouts and  bacon, Mashed with cheese, chipoltle and sour cream , chives mixed in, and I ate to much

 Last night went out to a new  Golden Coral for Buffet Supper I must say it was well worth the money, hot and tasty and real, I would go again..


----------



## chefedb

Last night went to a Golden Coral Buffet. I must say it was very good the food was hot, plentiful and real.,and presented nicely. Well worth $11.95 a person. I would go back again


----------



## lagom

Some friends got back from visiting home near Hanover Germany and brought back kilos of good sausages and some fine weisbier. Grilling on a cool, clear october night.


----------



## helloitslucas

582345_10151881385304407_1224393877_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Oct 13, 2013








Tonight was my first time making potato gnocchi without egg. It is very messy looking, I know, but I am still learning. Always learning! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

steak pizzaiola 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 14, 2013











  








steak pizzaiola 005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 14, 2013








I was inspired by siduri

My version of Carne Alla Pizzaiola or steak pizzaiola

SIL gave me the recipe orginally, and I've changed it up to make it my own.

I melt anchovy fillets into the tomato sauce and add back the sautéed garlic cloves along with the seared New York strip steak (we share one)

let the entire lot bubble away until the meat is done to our liking, slice and serve with whole wheat spaghetti and a small green salad.

That's how we do Sunday Supper at our table

Mangiamo


----------



## koukouvagia

chefedb said:


> Last night went to a Golden Coral Buffet. I must say it was very good the food was hot, plentiful and real.,and presented nicely. Well worth $11.95 a person. I would go back again


I remember going to Golden Coral when I lived in the south. There is no such thing as all-you-can-eat buffets in NY. Now tell me, what is a Chicken Breast Cordon Rouge?


----------



## mike9

Yesterday was crispy glazed duck and broccolini sauteed with garlic and olive oil and deglazed with champagne vinegar.





  








IMG_20131013_180821_zps0310ce73.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 14, 2013












  








IMG_20131013_180835_zpsef944b33.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 14, 2013


----------



## chefedb

A La Kiev is butter and chive,  /Corden Bleu is  Ham and usually Swiss./  Cordon Rouge is Gruyer and Canadian Bacon/   Then there is Brie and Apples.

PS I don''t think anyone in NY could do an all you can eat buffet and certainly not for 11.95  (cost up their and rents to high.


----------



## teamfat

Had a hankering for some beef stroganoff the other day. Didn't quite work out, and in the meantime I was browsing the menu of the place where the British Motor Club will be having its end of season dinner. The chicken paprikash sounded good, so I got inspired to make some adding mushrooms, or making chicken stroganoff with paprika:





  








paprikash.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 15, 2013








I'm sure neither approach has EVER been done before ;-)

It was very nice, a hot meal on a cool night.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

I cooked some fresh bluefish fillet in black lentil curry with a side of kicked up quinoa.


----------



## mike9

Tonight was leftover chicken and duck pot pies -





  








IMG_20131015_185950_zpsde44ca9b.jpg~320x480?t=1381




__
mike9


__
Oct 15, 2013


----------



## teamfat

That's one of the things about buying a whole chicken - usually it won't be long before some of it appears in a pot pie.  I'd like to eat more duck, but Karen isn't too keen on it.

mjb.


----------



## helloitslucas

I haven't made a pot pie in a looong time. I still have some chicken leftover that I butchered the other day. Thanks for reminding me, mike!





  








1393963_10151887586549407_204502882_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Oct 16, 2013








Tonight's dinner is greek butter bean soup. I found the recipe in a greek cookbook that dates back to 1908. Of course I didn't change the recipe at all and it tasted wonderful. I haven't used a lot of butter beans in cooking, but I will start now! Such a creamy, rich flavour!


----------



## koukouvagia

helloitslucas said:


> I haven't made a pot pie in a looong time. I still have some chicken leftover that I butchered the other day. Thanks for reminding me, mike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1393963_10151887586549407_204502882_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 16, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's dinner is greek butter bean soup. I found the recipe in a greek cookbook that dates back to 1908. Of course I didn't change the recipe at all and it tasted wonderful. I haven't used a lot of butter beans in cooking, but I will start now! Such a creamy, rich flavour!


This doesn't look very greek, is it pureed? Care to share the recipe?


----------



## mrmexico25

helloitslucas said:


> I haven't made a pot pie in a looong time. I still have some chicken leftover that I butchered the other day. Thanks for reminding me, mike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1393963_10151887586549407_204502882_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 16, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's dinner is greek butter bean soup. I found the recipe in a greek cookbook that dates back to 1908. Of course I didn't change the recipe at all and it tasted wonderful. I haven't used a lot of butter beans in cooking, but I will start now! Such a creamy, rich flavour!


I don't necessarily know if it looks Greek or not, but it does look good...

My question is, does the recipe include the little oil droplets in the middle? Or is that your modern little twist? Also, does it make a huge difference in flavor/texture?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

salt and pepper 004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 17, 2013








I was trying to think up something different to do with chicken (the ago old question) …

Whole wheat shells, topped with sautéed boneless-skinless chicken thighs,

fresh green beans, sweet red bell peppers, sweet white onions,

san Marzano tomatoes (canned), garlic, basil, flat leaf parsley and S&P…

just threw it all in the pan to steam the veg… it was quite good actually.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*1. Cod coated with spices, fennel puree and braised carrots*

Cod coated with a mixture of dry roasted fennel seeds, Sichuan pepper, black mustard seeds and coriander seeds. Then powdered with salt and pimentón (smoked paprika powder). Pan-fried.

Fennel braised in butter and a little water. Then mixed with cream and little lemon juice, s&p.

Carrots, onion and a little ginger, braised in butter and water.

*2. Cold rice pudding with warm black berries*

Rice pudding is my favorite winter dessert. I love the contrast between cold and warm. You could do the opposite too; warm rice and cold fruit.

It's rice cooked in milk with vanilla, bit of butter and sugar. Cooled, then added whipped cream to loosen.

Black berries warmed with a little sugar and a squeeze of lemon juice.





  








KabeljauwWortelVenkel2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 17, 2013











  








KabeljauwWortelVenkel1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 17, 2013











  








KabeljauwWortelVenkel3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 17, 2013











  








RijstpapBramen.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 17, 2013


----------



## helloitslucas

mrmexico25 said:


> I don't necessarily know if it looks Greek or not, but it does look good...
> 
> My question is, does the recipe include the little oil droplets in the middle? Or is that your modern little twist? Also, does it make a huge difference in flavor/texture?


The oil was just a garnish because the parsley is mixed in. It doesn't really affect the texture because it is absorbed in the bread I was dipping into it.



Koukouvagia said:


> This doesn't look very greek, is it pureed? Care to share the recipe?


Nope, not pureed, just slow cooked for a long time and then the rest of the butter beans added in later. The beans are in there, the soup is just covering them. I'll post the recipe in a bit.


----------



## mike9

I chunked Bluefish marinated it in soy, oyster sauce, tamarind, garlic, ginger and sesame oil. Sliced onion, red pepper, jalapeno pepper, garlic, ginger, salt white pepper and wasabi infused seaweed. I heated up the trusty wok and went to work - chowed the veg, then added the fish and seaweed and after that was half way I added some left over quinoa then garnished with more seaweed. It was really tasty - eat your heart out local Chinese take out.





  








IMG_20131016_183409_zpsc2c52f6e.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 17, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pumpkin Gnocchi with chicken in cider sauce and tiramisu for dessert*

I absolute love these rather small Hokkaido pumpkins. They contain very little moist which makes them incredibly hard and difficult to cut. The flesh is so tasty and has that wonderful orange color.
I used 50/50 pumpkin/potato for the gnocchi. You could boil them in water, but the end result will be much better when you roast them in the oven. Unpeeled whole potatoes and pumpkin wedges went in the oven at 180°C for an hour. I rubbed them all in olive oil and added s&p and a lot of dried thyme. I used 3 large potatoes and half of a Hokkaido to make the gnocchi. The rest of the pumpkin and roasted onion will go in a pumpkin soup.
Best to proceed when all is still quite hot. First peel the roasted potatoes and put through a foodmill with the pumpkin. Then add around 30% of that volume in plain flour. Work it all together, but as short as possible. Overworking causes the gnocchi to go rubbery! Roll some dough in a sausage and cut in chunks. Done! I boil them asap in salted water until they come to the surface of the water and cool them shortly in icewater. This is the point where you can store or freeze some gnocchi if you like. Before serving, they were fried in hot oil.
Served with a roasted chicken and a sauce made with a reduction of shallot and a lot of cider from Normandy (France), chicken stock added and cream. Also on the plate is a wedge of delicious roasted Hokkaido pumpkin.





  








gnocchiPompoenAardappel2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 20, 2013











  








gnocchiPompoenAardappel3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 20, 2013











  








gnocchiPompoenAardappel4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 20, 2013











  








tiramisu.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 20, 2013


----------



## jake t buds

@ Chris - excellent work. Cod, rice pudding, chicken, gnocchi. Looks great and probably tastes better. Do you use those photos for another blog by chance?

@ Mike - I'd have that bluefish in a heartbeat. I haven't had chinese take out in almost 15 years.

Such great work here.


----------



## loomchick

A few days ago I finally made a cassoulet to be proud of.  Thank goodness it turned out well since I made so much of it.  My previous attempts have not turned out well and I believe it's because it was too lean and there wasn't enough fat or flavor.  

Last night's dinner was more basic . . . salad made with grilled romaine hearts, grilled marinated steaks, and baked potatoes.  I also grilled extra steaks to use in the next day or so.  The bread was mediocre, but I didn't make it.  I took the easy way out and bought it.  Thppppfffftttt!


----------



## chrisbelgium

jake t buds said:


> @ Chris - excellent work. Cod, rice pudding, chicken, gnocchi. Looks great and probably tastes better. Do you use those photos for another blog by chance?


Thanks Jake. My pictures are only used here. I used to post on another food forum, so there may be just a few older pictures that appeared on both forums.
I thought about starting a blog, but there are already plenty very good ones. I'm always on the hunt for food blogs that combine outstanding photography. The weird thing is that imo the very best food bloggers seem to be very creative people, a lot of them very good photographers. I wouldn't be surprised to hear that many of them are also into architecture, art and fashion.


----------



## alaminute

Thank you so much for that Raymond blanc video, ordo! Awesome


----------



## mike9

I have spaghetti squash in the oven and a simple tomato sauce and sausages on the stove . . . more to follow.


----------



## helloitslucas

1383766_10151898876989407_181497631_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Oct 21, 2013








My homemade traditional Dum Aloo/potato curry for dinner tonight. I learned tonight that sometimes browning, nearly burning as the recipe said, garlic and onions is sometimes a GREAT thing. No matter how much my instincts tell me not to do that. 

Delicious.


----------



## mike9

Here is two pounds of Lake Ontario salmon rubbed and smoking on the grill with native cherry wood doing the honors. I'll make a spinach and bacon vinaigrette salad for a side.





  








IMG_20131021_171347_zpse6e9355e.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 21, 2013


----------



## ordo

*Lu Shui (Chinese master sauce) pork hands*





  








10422326206_b3258d3755_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 22, 2013








A recipe that begins burning the hands over the stove





  








10422327505_4e026d0d92_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 22, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Soup made from oven-roasted Hokkaido pumpkin, served with boudin blanc*

This soup is made from my left-over oven roasted Hokkaido pumpkin, onion and potato from my previous post. A little treat added; a few rounds of panfried boudin blanc.





  








pompoenSoep.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 23, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> Here is two pounds of Lake Ontario salmon rubbed and smoking on the grill with native cherry wood doing the honors. I'll make a spinach and bacon vinaigrette salad for a side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20131021_171347_zpse6e9355e.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 21, 2013


Awesome, how do you do this? Is this fresh skin-on salmon? How do you get it not to stick? What kind of temp is going on here? I'd really like to try this.


----------



## koukouvagia

A simple night of chicken avgolemono soup with a little bit of orzo. Like the 3 little bears, Daddy soup, Mommy soup and Baby soup.

Lately I've been adding a lot of grated carrot and celery to my soup, I find that my son can eat it much easier but it also gives soup a lovely confetti color and texture.





  








photo (5).JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 23, 2013


----------



## mike9

Koukouvagia said:


> Awesome, how do you do this? Is this fresh skin-on salmon? How do you get it not to stick? What kind of temp is going on here? I'd really like to try this.


No they are skinned but were caught Friday. I use a 12" x 18" non-stick baker's rack for smoking meat and fish. I use two tomato cans with holes to generate smoke on the gas grill like so:





  








GEDC0513.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 23, 2013








Once the wood chunks are going I can turn the gas off sometimes. All this took place after work so it was a short 1/2 hr. marinate in the rub then onto the grill. Once the temp hit 300 I turned off the flame and let the wood finish. They went on at 5pm we ate at 6:30pm after they rested a bit. They darkened up nicely and the smoke flavor was not over powering. These are essentially fresh water fish so they need to be cooked through.


----------



## koukouvagia

Are those hot dogs?


----------



## mike9

LOL - yes - that was 3lbs of natural casing franks I smoked last summer.  They develop a really nice "snap" this way.


----------



## koukouvagia

I definitely will try smoking some salmon on the grill!


----------



## teamfat

Koukouvagia said:


> I definitely will try smoking some salmon on the grill!


A while back I did some for a party. Served the salmon cold with warm apple and onion chutney on the side. It was a great combo!

Come to think of it, I got some grilling planks as a gift last year, have yet to use them. Maybe tomorrow's dinner.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

I've been meaning to get a plank.  My fear is that the fish will stick to the grill and then fall apart as we turn it.


----------



## koukouvagia

My son's dinner, mummy dogs with blood sauce, slimy green eyeballs.





  








halloween.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 25, 2013


----------



## alaminute

That's wonderful koukouvagia! I hope he loved it, I know my son would've been a hard sell on this 'eyes' no matter what I called them  happy Halloween.




  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Oct 26, 2013







tonights special


----------



## koukouvagia

alaminute said:


> That's wonderful koukouvagia! I hope he loved it, I know my son would've been a hard sell on this 'eyes' no matter what I called them /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif happy Halloween.


My son hardly finished the hot dog. He was all like "more peas please!" .... but because he's 2 it sounded more like "mo peas peas" I think my son is a carb-free vegetarian. Or more precisely, paleo.


----------



## eastshores

I recently wanted to start working harder on certain dishes and this was the first one. I didn't actually accomplish what I wanted here due to a lack of time, I was planning to do a black bean puree to go along with the roasted pepper puree. This is a dry rubbed grilled filet. The dry rub was cumin, black pepper, coffee, and sea salt. The roasted pepper puree had a little turmeric in it. Simple salad of arugula. Let me know what you think of the plating. If I had done the black bean puree, would plating it more abstract be better, like maybe using a brush?





  








WP_20131026_005.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Oct 26, 2013


----------



## durangojo

Looks great KK.....so spaghetti with peas (worms with eyeballs)could quite easily be another Halloween meal for your son.....Speaking of grilled cheese sandwiches, i just saw some 'halloweenie' ones made with sandwich thins with jack o' lantern cut out faces.....they were baked. Cute, healthy, easy.....does it get any better than than with kids?

joey
oh, on the triple creme cheese....ask for cow's milk, not goat...or you can get both and compare.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Satimbocca with parsnip purée and potato*

This saterday's dinner. This one will not melt in your mouth, it will jump in your mouth, which is what "saltimbocca" means. Haven't seen much of this before here on this forum even though it's so easy to make and soooooo tasty! Maybe I should apologize to our Italian friends first for making this more of a pan-European dish when using French and Spanish ingredients too. And also for serving this with alien sides, like parsnips and potato.

You need thin slices of veal, bang them on the cutting board to flatten a bit. Then cover with a slice of air-dried prosciutto; I used French Bayonne ham instead /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif. Then add a fresh leave of sage, pin it all together with a toothpick and you're ready to panfry it on medium-low heat on only one (!) side, the one where no ham is added. Fry slowly for around 3 minutes. Remove from the pan. Deglaze with white wine; I used Spanish fino sherry /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif. Add a bit of cold butter and swirl the pan away from the heat to emulsify the sauce. Done. Spoon the sauce over the meat.

The parsnip puree /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif; cut the parsnips in small chunks, add a little water and cook covered until soft. Add some cream, let the moist reduce and mix with s&p. Potatoes /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif are boiled and warmed in olive oil and some finely cut fresh sage.





  








Saltimbocca1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 26, 2013












  








Saltimbocca2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 26, 2013


----------



## ordo

Beautiful, Chris.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks Ordo!


----------



## wendy pierre

OK I'm from Trinidad so we LOVE king fish head!! so I marinated 4 large fish heads in some fresh cilantro, garlic salt and pepper tossed in seasoned flour and FRIED THEM.....served this with jasmine rice, made a creole sauce for the fish, and sauteed some freshly picked mustard greens (straight from my neighbor's garden) with some coconut milk yummy. (Served with some home made pepper sauce) Fish head is some good eating, sweetest part of the fish!!!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Wendy Pierre said:


> made a creole sauce for the fish


Wendy, I'm curious as to how you made the sauce ?


----------



## mike9

That's sounds delicious Wendy - I love fish heads the cheeks being the sweetest part of the fish.  I want to hear about this sauce too - inquiring cooks want to know!!


----------



## wendy pierre

THIS IS HOW WE DO IT!! (In Trinidad) saute onions, bell peppers, crushed garlic,and diced tomatoes. Add the juices from the marinated fish to it,thicken the sauce with a slurry of flour and water. Brighten with a little lemon juice S+P to taste.


----------



## mike9

Thanks you Wendy - I made a stew this weekend of Veal neck bones, chicken thighs & legs, sausage, mirapoix, some ripe plantain and some red wine, beef stock and a nice roux.  It is really good and I'm sorry I don't have much, but I'm on to the local killl thing.  It's great eating meat and goes with organic very well.  Easy living for sure.


----------



## mike9

I'm looking forward to helping my friend butcher and process his deer meat.


----------



## burntmitts82

We had a couple of packs of lil smokies in the protein cooler for some reason nobody could remember or articulate, made a quick batter, cranked the fryer and made way too many mini corn dogs for family meal. FOH loved them lol.


----------



## helloitslucas

That looks AMAZING, chris. WOW!





  








1378278_10151915139224407_1446215267_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Oct 28, 2013








Ratatouille orecchiette was for dinner. I have a new hobby of trying to dig up old, classic recipes without flair and came across this one. Nothing more that a lot of roasting and very fresh produce and herbs. Delicious. I have a VERY amateur palate, but it is nice to finally recognize difference in quality ingredients.


----------



## ordo

*Onion tart*

Using puff pastry





  








10546770614_0d8c9c2af8_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 29, 2013


----------



## mrmexico25

Ok I have eaten dinner yet, but I've been prepping since yesterday afternoon, head cheese. Yes, homemade, boiled pigs head, turned into a sausage of sorts. Here's the pics. 




  








image.jpg




__
mrmexico25


__
Oct 29, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
mrmexico25


__
Oct 29, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
mrmexico25


__
Oct 29, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
mrmexico25


__
Oct 29, 2013


----------



## ordo

Awesome! Send some head cheese here please!


----------



## ordo

*Onion tartelette*

This time with home made lard pastry.





  








10563020013_d1bdc7a618_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 29, 2013












  








10562758555_9c356e2af1_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 29, 2013


----------



## mrmexico25

ordo said:


> Awesome! Send some head cheese here please!


Gimme your address and I just might. I have a ton lol


----------



## ordo

10565808785_7897be3179_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 30, 2013








Two persons can eat this dish (abundant portion) for about $1.5 each here.


----------



## teamfat

I fixed some egg rolls with pork and cabbage and a chinese beef noodle soup.  Nice.  Oh, cabbage - should have taken pictures and posted in the challenge thread!

That head cheese looks good.  I sort of kinda remember some place in Texas that has an annual taco festival, and tacos de cabeza are VERY popular.  They go through some enormous number of pig heads that weekend.   Sounds like fun!

mjb.


----------



## ordo

Gosh teamfat! There was some shredded cabbage in my chow mein! I lost it too.


----------



## koukouvagia

Stock stuff!




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 30, 2013








Onions, garlic celery carrot potatoe bay leaves Parmesan rinds peppercorns tomato paste porcini and thyme. This will hopefully become a beef barley mushroom soup later.


----------



## mike9

Last night was roast pork tenderloin with stir fried vegetables.  Tonight is pork tacos with maybe lentils and quinoa on the side.


----------



## durangojo

@mrmexico,
I like my 'head shot' better. 





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Oct 31, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

You guys have been making some wonderfully tasty looking dishes. I've been missing Ct but been so busy. Hopefully I can catch up soon to get some inspiration. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

I made some fresh Italian bread yesterday, though!


----------



## eastshores

Polo that bread is beautiful..

Check this out.. it was on the reddit "breadit" page today. Hopefully posting a link to that is OK.. I think you should wear one!


----------



## pollopicu

Omg, and I LOVE that show too! I was just watching the Savewalterwhite.com episode last night. lol! thanks.


----------



## mrmexico25

Thats a wise lookin pig you got there...


----------



## ordo

*Slow roasted pork neck*





  








10614289195_dd37ca3185_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 1, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia

Looks good ordo!

Seared scallops, grilled veggies and a potato latke.. Admission, I bought the latkes from grand central market 




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 2, 2013








I could use some advice on playing though. I try but I never like the way it looks.


----------



## pollopicu

Pork looks great, Ordo. Love the crispy carmelized exterior.


----------



## teamfat

Used some of last night's roast chicken to make enchiladas.  Very tasty, one of my wife's favorites.

I'm full.

mjb.


----------



## rick alan

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Ragoût de marcassin - Ragoût of young wild boar*
> 
> We just finished it this Saturday evening and I have to say that went quite well! I marinated the meat overnight in red wine and a bunch of aromats and spices.
> 
> Today I started by searing the meat, dust with flour, add sieved marinade and it all simmered for 1,5 hours. Then added a little dark chocolate, braised baby onions, fried lardons, fried chestnut mushrooms and simmer on very low fire for another 30 minutes.
> 
> Served with crushed potatoes mixed with braised leeks and a few Brussels sprouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marcassinRagout1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 12, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marcassinRagout2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 12, 2013


 Great add with the chocolate Chris. Aside from doing a regular Mole I occasionally just sprinkle hot-coco mix on a nicely marinated and seared chicken. One of these days I will visit the town in Mexico where Mole originated.

Rick


----------



## pollopicu

Chris, that ragout looks amazing.


----------



## helloitslucas

Pollopicu said:


> Chris, that ragout looks amazing.


Was just going to say this. Looks great!





  








1396016_10151932049549407_2126228429_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Nov 4, 2013








Last night was sweet and sour vegetables with rice. Finally made a sweet and sour sauce that tastes exactly like take-away Chinese food.


----------



## mike9

A friend of mine gave me a 2.5lb. bag of sea clams last month.  I invited them over last night and made a cioppino.  The mirepoix was leek, fennel and celery + garlic, peperoncino, fire roasted tomatoes, white wine, sea food stock, dried arbol chili, the sea clam juice, thyme, parsley, and basil.  I added the clams after cleaning and prepared shrimp, scallops and cod to add at the end.  As a bonus the other friend from Cape Cod he goes fishing with came up and brought a 2lb. bag of cooked lobster meat to add to the pot.  Oh it was special -


----------



## pollopicu

Lucas, without even reading your description I knew those veggies were nice and caramelized.

My first attempt at pain d'epi.


----------



## ordo

Beautiful breads you make, Pollo.


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks, Ordo. They were so good hot out of the oven with some danish blue cheese.


----------



## durangojo

First 'on the road' dinner in the bus. lows in the single digits and unbelievably howling winds driving through the desert......tumbleweed as big as volkswagons!
Spicy deer sausage chili: (if you are in or from the great state of Texas please avert your eyes.....this chili has beans in it....and 2 kinds at that!!





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Nov 6, 2013











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Nov 6, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

I was thinking of having chili this weekend. You just solidified my plans


----------



## koukouvagia

I live chili with beans added. We need to come up with a new name for it so those fussy texans can chill out.


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> I live chili with beans added. We need to come up with a new name for it so those fussy texans can chill out.


Maybe it should be called chilout? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## teamfat

I was tired of chicken 4 days in a row, made a quick beef based chile last night for dinner.  Not bad but it made me want to a do a fully from scratch batch soon.

And I dished it up, set it front of Karen and she asked, as she took her first spoonful, "Why do they call it chilly when it is so hot?"

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

Creamy leek and potato soup with seared boneless pork chop and lemon mustard pan sauce.





  








potato soup.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 7, 2013


----------



## ordo

A nice soup. Have to make one.

*Chicken wings*

Onion, soy, mustard and honey sauce.





  








10726974676_b595ba4180_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 7, 2013


----------



## helloitslucas

ordo said:


> A nice soup. Have to make one.
> 
> *Chicken wings*
> 
> Onion, soy, mustard and honey sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10726974676_b595ba4180_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 7, 2013


Those are just wings?! Never seen a chicken that large.





  








1453225_10151946601684407_1928110068_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Nov 7, 2013








Tonight was mapo doufu. Sorry for the crummy photo, it was taken with my iPhone.


----------



## ordo

Yes Lucas. A 2.4 kgs. chicken half of which could be hormones, ha!

Mapo tofu with noodles. A first for me.


----------



## mike9

We harvested all the kale so I picked up some mustard greens and a smithfield ham hock and I made greens and pork chops.


----------



## teamfat

No pics, but last night I made something I've not done in a LONG time - patty melts!  Went very well with the last of the chicken soup.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Farro, kale, ripe plantain & tomatoes with sweet/salty brined pork chops - oh yeah.

Brunch was Irish steel cut oat pancakes topped with lemon marmalade and blue berries with German mini-brats on the side.


----------



## pollopicu

Who says you can't have breakfast dinner?

Blueberry pancakes and bacon.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

GIVE ME , GIVE ME , GIVE ME !!!!!!


----------



## eastshores

Durango.. good looking bowl of chili but the description of the weather makes the smell-a-vision work even better! Pollo really nice looking breakfast. I don't eat breakfast often so that tends to be more my style once in a while /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

I just loaded the grill for a trial run.. I got a good deal on a nice roasting pan that fits my grill perfectly so I am trying a classic here to see how well things go. The pan has an aluminum insulator between the stainless and is very heavy but still I added some stock so my veges don't turn to crispy critters.





  








fDlmJeX.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Nov 11, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

That chicken looks like it's going to turn out perfectly golden and delicious.


----------



## developingtaste

Asparigas and Beef in Oyster Sauce..jpg




__
developingtaste


__
Nov 12, 2013








Asparagus and Schezuan Beef Stir fry in Oyster Sauce.

Learning to stir fry has been a joy. I like taking online recipes and adding my own touches. This originally was a vegetable meal, and I added the marinaded beef (schezuan and soy sauce, rice wine, minced garlic and ginger and corn starch). Weeks ago I cooked chicken stock, and froze it into one cup portions so I could use them as needed for my stir frying. With this meal, I did things a bit different than what I had learned online. Instead of starting with the beef, I started with the Asparagus and large chunks of onion in garlic and ginger, and cooked it 3/4's through, and removed, then covered. Then I cooked off the beef. This gave my beef longer to marinate and allowed me to cook the vegetables at the same time (almost) later on. It also allowed me to control the flavor better of each. Next, I cooked the 2nd batch of onions, carrots, celery, and bok choy together, steamed then stirred in some soy sauce, then added a hole in the middle for my marinaded mushrooms (in a bag with minced garlic), covered with my asparagus mix, and topped with bok choy leaves, and covered for a couple minutes. Finally adding a hole and my oyster sauce mix (including the chicken stock), stirring to thicken, then adding back the beef and gravy in the hole. Coming from the south, I'm a onion fan, so I enjoy splitting the batches, and cooking them 'two ways'.

The flavor was satisfying, and everything seemed cooked right.


----------



## zat759

Blackeye peas with rice and spicy sausage, with a glass of Merlot.


----------



## ignaciobarnett

Today is little cold so I am planning to make Chicken soup.Yesterday I was going through some good recipe site like http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/2458/chicken+soup.The site has good colletion of soups will try to make one out of them.


----------



## ordo

I made a Siduri's cauliflower "carbonara".

The garlic-cauliflower confit plus a S&P ed egg yolk:





  








10822399505_e1946a3f95_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 12, 2013








Guests put the egg yolk on top and mix:





  








10822401155_2fcce30dc0_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 12, 2013








No bacon.


----------



## helloitslucas

1471773_10151959198714407_1547351388_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Nov 13, 2013








Haven't been able to cook at home for a bit. Cooked up some southern fried zander(which is very similar to walleye that I find in my home state Iowa), sauteed green beans and a potato cake. A lemon and chive sour cream sauce on top. I've been craving A LOT of fish lately.


----------



## chrisbelgium

almejasTapa.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 14, 2013








Been enjoying things like this for the past weeks in the sun, somewhere between Malaga and Marbella.

God,... what am I doing back home? And it's not just the food. I traded a daily average of 25°C for 8°C...


----------



## koukouvagia

Chris that looks divine, that is my kind of supper for sure!

This is a dish I have never made, and have not eaten since I was a child. It's an augolemono pork stew.





  








pork stew1.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 14, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

ChrisBelgium said:


> almejasTapa.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 14, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been enjoying things like this for the past weeks in the sun, somewhere between Malaga and Marbella.
> 
> God,... what am I doing back home? And it's not just the food. I traded a daily average of 25°C for 8°C...


Yes, that's for me.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

november 2013 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 16, 2013








Five Guys Bacon Cheeseburger (double patty) with lettuce,

grilled onions, pickles and mayo, oh yeah a side of fries

OH MY GAWD!!! *THIS IS THE BEST BURGER!*


----------



## chefbuba

My burgers are better!...Here's a pair of 1/2 lb double bacon cheese.

Five guys makes a good "greasy burger", but they loose me when it gets wrapped in foil and steams the bun. Just my opinion/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif





  








iphone photos 622.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 16, 2013


----------



## teamfat

Just had a big helping of some chile verde I made last night, pretty full.  But the burgers got me salivating just a bit.

Maybe a good challenge item?

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

chefbuba said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iphone photos 622.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 16, 2013


oh my gravy all over my two scoops rice, @chefbuba that burger looks so fantastic, where are those from?

and a beer too? what was it that Jimmy Buffet said?

I LOVE burgers. This was the first one we've had in almost a _year_!

and @teamfat a burger challenge? homemade or commercial? I make a horrible burger, ask my husband...


----------



## chefbuba

Here's a triple bypass & a chili cheese .....

@ k~girl....These are from my burger truck.





  








triple cheese.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 16, 2013












  








iphone photos 553.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 16, 2013


----------



## teamfat

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> and @teamfat a burger challenge? homemade or commercial? I make a horrible burger, ask my husband...


It would have to be homemade - a cooking challenge, not a shopping challenge.

mjb.


----------



## lagom

Oh my Bubba, that's a big one.


----------



## mike9

Went over to a friends for dinner last night.  Had some young venison that was killed two days before and about 4 doz. fresh Wellfleet oysters along with a kale frittata, green salad and crusty bread.  Lots of good wine all around made for a great meal.


----------



## pollopicu

Cilantro chicken noodle soup, with an egg drop. Added Sriracha to give it a kick. So tasty on these chilly Autumn days.


----------



## ordo

Beautiful, Pollo. I revisited your blog. Stunning food and picks.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Pollo what camera are you using that allows these wonderful pics XD.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

chefbuba said:


> triple cheese.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 16, 2013


OH MY GRAVY ALL OVER MY TWO SCOOPS RICE! (that OMG! in my world)

@chefbuba that is one handsome burger! and YOU made it? MAIKAI!! (very good!) I love dill pickles on my burger, is that for me?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

teamfat said:


> It would have to be homemade - a cooking challenge, not a shopping challenge.
> 
> mjb.


BAHAHAHA!





  








chuckle.png




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 16, 2013


----------



## powerviolence

I have been off work for hours now and still have not developed an apatite. It will happen soon I'm sure :3


----------



## pollopicu

Ordo, thank you very much, coming from you that's a true compliment.

kk, thank you. I use the Nikon COOLPIX S3100 14.0 MP Digital Camera. The secret is taking the pics in natural lighting.


----------



## teamfat

I don't usually dig out my tripod, but try to brace myself by putting both elbows on the counter or table to minimize shaking, and hold my breath while pushing the shutter button.

But I can see getting a small monopod for my camera to help with the steadiness and clear focusing.

mjb.


----------



## pollopicu

Teamfat, I do the same thing. Sometimes I pile a stack of books for leverage. I've even been known to use a pint container. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## developingtaste

PowerViolence said:


> I have been off work for hours now and still have not developed an apatite. It will happen soon I'm sure :3


That's why I appreciate left overs! Quick, and good (ALWAYS good ). This week, the wife was out of town, so that stir fry served me well for a few meals. Sated.


----------



## helloitslucas

Looking AMAZING Pollopicu! Drool!





  








1467484_10151971772924407_1225066618_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Nov 18, 2013








Tonight is venison escalope with a caramelize onion and mushroom sauce and creamy risotto.


----------



## chefedb

Home made Chicken Croquets, mashed, brussel sprouts/ bacon


----------



## pollopicu

helloitslucas said:


> Looking AMAZING Pollopicu! Drool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1467484_10151971772924407_1225066618_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 18, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight is venison escalope with a caramelize onion and mushroom sauce and creamy risotto.


Thanks. Your venison is cooked to perfection. i could really go for a dish like that tonight for dinner.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Lucas, I thought that your Missus was vegetarian? or was that plate just for you?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

for the first time, I made ravioli using those won ton wraps in the package... not so much!  Didn't even bother with a snapshot...

Both my darling husband and I felt that it was too much like eating won ton and not ravs at all, I had to try it once though.


----------



## helloitslucas

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Lucas, I thought that your Missus was vegetarian? or was that plate just for you?


The venison was just for me.  The lady had awesome tofu with it. Really! I absolutely LOVE tofu, so I made it just the same for her with tofu as I did with the venison.


----------



## helloitslucas

1472741_10151976662694407_1200089743_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Nov 20, 2013








Homemade pizza with marinated venison and onions.


----------



## pollopicu

That looks delish, Lucas.

The only thing I won't be liking about the fall and winter from now on is not having the proper natural lighting by dinner-time to take the proper pictures of all the cozy foods I'll be making. it get's so dark here by 5pm.


----------



## soesje

risotto with fennel, parmesan. simple and delicious!


----------



## ordo

*Broccoli and mushrooms pasta*

Very few mushrooms to post in the challenge





  








10965944196_f02b4e5bcc_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 20, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Very nice, Ordo.


----------



## teamfat

Had plans to make a couple of dishes tonight for the mushroom challenge, but not feeling all that well. Made some soup, sweet onion, topped with green onion and shaved parm:





  








IMG_0239.JPG




__
teamfat


__
Nov 21, 2013








I feel a bit better now.

mjb.


----------



## agruesometime

IMG_20131120_143940.JPG




__
agruesometime


__
Nov 21, 2013







Love this combo. Pan Seared halibut over sweet potato puree...Fried parsley, candied pecans, parsley oil. Beautiful fall dish.


----------



## mike9

I made a quick Ciopino last night and served it over wild rice.  It was very good.


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> I made a quick Ciopino last night and served it over wild rice. It was very good.


I'm making a seafood stew right now. What's in yours?


----------



## teamfat

I put a couple of anchovies in last night's sweet onion soup.  Not quite enough for a seafood stew.

I usually use bay scallops, shrimp and crab, sometimes some sort of white fish.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

Seafood stew with squid, clams, shrimp, cod, bacon, onion, fennel, vermouth, tomato, potato. After I took the picture I helped myself to much more brodo. Hubby partook his like soup with lots of crusty bread. I'm wheat free until the weekend so I salivated over his dunking.





  








unnamed.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 22, 2013


----------



## mike9

That looks delicious - I made a quick version with bacon, onion, fennel, garlic, celery, parsley, fire roasted tomatoes, a can of white clam sauce and clams, mussels, shrimp and cod.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Grilled flank steak salad with fennel dressing ala @durangojo super good!


----------



## durangojo

Kgirl, 
I am so glad that you have been enjoying the balsamic fennel dressing. It is one of my favorites as well as being the most requested at the 'boathouse'. I love it best drizzled on a caprese salad of summer tomatoes,fresh mozzarella and fresh basil. 

joey
It is such a small thank you for all the wonderful food you cooked for us as well as your gracious hospitality....your red snapper vera cruz left a 'forever' imprint....thank you again for it all.......seriously good food folks!

@teamfat, i hope you are feeling better. Soup has such amazing healing powers! May i ask, what did you ever do with the flatiron steak?


----------



## helloitslucas

Koukouvagia said:


> Seafood stew with squid, clams, shrimp, cod, bacon, onion, fennel, vermouth, tomato, potato. After I took the picture I helped myself to much more brodo. Hubby partook his like soup with lots of crusty bread. I'm wheat free until the weekend so I salivated over his dunking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 22, 2013


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif WOW! Beautiful!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

durangojo said:


> Kgirl,
> I am so glad that you have been enjoying the balsamic fennel dressing. It is one of my favorites as well as being the most requested at the 'boathouse'. I love it best drizzled on a caprese salad of summer tomatoes,fresh mozzarella and fresh basil.
> 
> joey
> It is such a small thank you for all the wonderful food you cooked for us as well as your gracious hospitality....your red snapper vera cruz left a 'forever' imprint....thank you again for it all.......seriously good food folks!


Joey, I can see why your fennel dressing is the top of the charts at your restaurant, _I need that recipe girl!_

_... _and thank you for such kind words, that means so much to a mere Home Cook having a chef like their food, Mahalo friend.


----------



## helloitslucas

1465399_10151981614324407_1158152590_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Nov 22, 2013








Calzone with eggplant, zucchini, onions, basil, garlic, tomatoes and cheese for dinner tonight. My very first time making a calzone. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## teamfat

helloitslucas said:


> Calzone with eggplant, zucchini, onions, basil, garlic, tomatoes and cheese for dinner tonight. My very first time making a calzone. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


Did it taste as good as it looked?

mjb.


----------



## florasdining

Last night I decided to treat myself to a grilled T-bone steak, spread with a little whole grain mustard and salt and ground pepper. On the side were a tomato, cut in half and grilled and a generous spoonful of pasta in a cream, cheese and chives sauce, made from scratch. Rather yummy even if I say so myself!!! !/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## smoothjimmy

I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting about a few nights worth of dinners in one go!





  








image.jpg




__
smoothjimmy


__
Nov 25, 2013







Pork chop with potatoes and persillade





  








image.jpg




__
smoothjimmy


__
Nov 25, 2013







Risotto of pea and bacon





  








image.jpg




__
smoothjimmy


__
Nov 25, 2013







Burgers with blue cheese, bacon and caramelised onions on brioche buns





  








image.jpg




__
smoothjimmy


__
Nov 25, 2013







(Very) rare rib eye steak, thinly sliced on watercress with Dijon mustard





  








image.jpg




__
smoothjimmy


__
Nov 25, 2013







Breaded veal with caper sauce (served this one with steamed vegetables).


----------



## florasdining

Hi "Smooth Jimmy". What a wonderful selection of dinners - I could really go for the caramelized onion with blue cheese!!! Also the (very) rare steak!! (I always ask for "blue" when I am dining out - If the waiter doesn't know what a blue steak is, I choose another dish!!) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## florasdining

SmoothJimmy said:


> I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting about a few nights worth of dinners in one go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> smoothjimmy
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork chop with potatoes and persillade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> smoothjimmy
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Risotto of pea and bacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> smoothjimmy
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgers with blue cheese, bacon and caramelised onions on brioche buns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> smoothjimmy
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Very) rare rib eye steak, thinly sliced on watercress with Dijon mustard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> smoothjimmy
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaded veal with caper sauce (served this one with steamed vegetables).


Yummy!!


----------



## chrisbelgium

It was slow-cooking weekend. Sonday, was rabbit, saterday was lamb. Today is left-overs, ah well.

*Braise of lamb neck with anchovy, lemon zest and garlic, served with pilaf rice *

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/78386/anchovys





  








lamNekAnsjovis2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 24, 2013


__
cooking-techniques








*Rabbit stew with cherry beer and preserved cherries*

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/78459/rabbit-with-cherry-beer-and-preserved-cherries





  








KonijnKriekbierKersen1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 25, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

@SmoothJimmy; could you grant me political asylum for -say- a few weeks?


----------



## koukouvagia

How did the lamb turn out Chris?


----------



## smoothjimmy

Haha thanks guys! The blue cheese burger was quite tasty, but a bit too rich to be eaten frequently. Tonight's dinner was my take on the classic cheeseburger, as I had a bit of minced beef left over from the other night, and a bit of gruyere wanting to be eaten.





  








image.jpg




__
smoothjimmy


__
Nov 26, 2013








The patties were just beef, salt, pepper, a sprinkle of onion powder and garlic powder, and a small splash of Worcestershire and Tabasco. Topped with shaved gruyere, whole grain mustard, tomato sauce (apparently Australian tomato sauce tastes slightly different to ketchup?) and a few thin slices of dill pickle.

Good tip on ordering blue when out! I generally only order steak at steakhouses, but if they didn't know what blue was I'd probably be too afraid to order anything! I generally prefer my steak a bit more done however - I find not quite enough fat cooks out if it is only done to blue.

Chris that Rabbit stew looks great - I'll be sure to give that one a go in the next few weeks!


----------



## chrisbelgium

@Koukou; strongly recommended dish! I love it.


----------



## koukouvagia

Italian sausage bake. Potatoes, onions, garlic, italian sweet peppers and red bells, mushrooms. Thyme, fennel, olive oil, paprika.





  








unnamed.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 26, 2013


----------



## teamfat

Basic meat and potatoes tonight. Pan seared strip steak, sauted mushrooms and garlic, a splash of red wine to deglaze. Fried potato slices seasoned with salt and hot paprika.





  








strip_steak.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Nov 27, 2013








Dinner on the road tomorrow, so I wanted something nice tonight.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@teamfat PHX should be nice for you guys!

Tonight (and tomorrow) is salad so that the main event won't be too much ...

I got the bird brinin' already, pies baked, stuffing-veg-taters-gravy-cranberries-rolls... prepped and ready to go, wine chillin', oh and apps ready too!

let us all be thankful and the feasting begin! COOK ON!


----------



## kaiquekuisine

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @teamfat PHX should be nice for you guys!
> 
> Tonight (and tomorrow) is salad so that the main event won't be too much ...
> 
> I got the bird brinin' already, pies baked, stuffing-veg-taters-gravy-cranberries-rolls... prepped and ready to go, wine chillin', oh and apps ready too!
> 
> let us all be thankful and the feasting begin! COOK ON!


K-girl you just made me remember that I always found it so strange when my friends would celebrate thankgiving and i would not.

Since it not a holiday in my country , and i didnt celebrate it even when in New York.

I miss eating stuffing and pumpking pie /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif ( even though i have had both few times )


----------



## helloitslucas

1461134_10151996573499407_917510070_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Nov 28, 2013








My Thanksgiving lunch here in Switzerland. Chicken breast from a whole roasted chicken, gravy and maple glazed carrots. The bird was roasted at 90°c for 3 hours, rest for 20 minutes and then finished at 290°c to crisp the skin) My first time using this method and it's SO unbelievably juicy!


----------



## wlong

WhatIhadfordinner.jpg




__
wlong


__
Nov 28, 2013








Typical Thanksgiving dinner, turkey, sweet potatoes, dressing, green beans and cranberry sauce? NO, thanks to POHAKU'S post awhile back, I had a very delicious Parmesan Crusted Pork Loin Roast.


----------



## smoothjimmy

I recently tried cooking a roast chicken with a very similar method to you, Lucas - it was incredible! Even the cold meat was juicy until the whole bird was gone.

I followed this video:
[VIDEO]



[/VIDEO]


----------



## helloitslucas

That's exactly where I got the inspiration from, Jimmy. It takes some time, but it is more than worth the effort.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Saturday's dinner:

*Pork tenderloin in persillade with gratin of Jerusalem artichokes and broccoli*





  








VarkenshaasjeAardpeerGratin1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 1, 2013








*Clafoutis with prunes*





  








ClafoutisPruimen.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 1, 2013








I posted the recipes in the recipe section;

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/78517/por...-artichokes-clafoutis-with-prunes-for-dessert


----------



## hayden

Hi everyone, I'm new here, and figured it'd be a good time to post up some of my dishes to kick-start my time here.

First up is tonight's dinner, a childhood favorite of mine: stuffed spuds (potatoes).










Stuffing: Mashed sweet potato, feta, spring onions, slaw
Topping: Natural yoghurt, salmon bacon, spring onions, provolone dolce
Slaw: Red cabbage, white cabbage, carrot, broccoli stalk, green chilli

Next up is the dish I cooked for my partner's 23rd birthday last week: baked whole pink snapper (caught fresh by her dad) stuffed with lemon thyme and chilli prawns, served on a bed of asparagus, cauliflower rice and steamed kale.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@Hayden love sweet potatoes, and that fish! YUM! I miss fish more than any other food! Great job


----------



## koukouvagia

@Hayden Welcome! Show us more!

Tonight's dinner: chili, dog





  








unnamed4.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Dec 2, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

photo.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 2, 2013











  








photo1.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 2, 2013








easy-breezy dinner tonight, for DH chopped salad with grilled flank steak,

for me, mixed greens with fresh herbs, dried cranberries and goat cheese crumbles with grilled flank steak as well, very tasty!


----------



## mike9

I made a sirloin tip roast today. After marinating it in red wine for a couple of hours I treated it with a garlic/herb/mustard/horseradish mix that I rubbed inside before tying and then outside after searing a crust on it. into a 350 oven for around 80 minutes for a 4lb roast. I served it with steamed bussels sprouts sauteed in bacon drippings and sorghum cooked in mirepoix and beef stock.

Beef - it's what's for dinner -





  








IMG_20131201_174331_zps946c1777.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 2, 2013


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike I'm drooling


----------



## mise

ALRIGHT, last night I had friendsgiving. A new tradition. Turkey leg confit (cooked sous vide in duck fat for 10 HRs, then seared on a screaming cast iron), bacon stuffing (made a pork stock with bacon, ham hocks, and some cheap beef ribs, and tossed in some crispy bacon at the end), all home made hericot vert casserole, and pomme puree. It was a feast, sadly, most of the side dishes only exist in memory now. My drunken friends did work on it all. I will upload some pictures of the confit turkey because I have leftovers.


----------



## koukouvagia

What's friendsgiving?


----------



## mise

Koukouvagia said:


> What's friendsgiving?


An excuse for my friends to come over, get drunk, and eat food in the spirit of thanksgiving.


----------



## smoothjimmy

image.jpg




__
smoothjimmy


__
Dec 3, 2013








Had the day off work so I made pulled pork with (my first ever attempt at) freshly made tortillas. Any advice/recipes for tortillas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## teamfat

Good pulled pork with raw red onion - love that combo!

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

In that case I have friendsgiving here a couple of times per month /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Colcannon*

In fact, this is my variation on the Irish Colcannon theme.

Ingredients; shredded and blanched savoy cabbage , boiled potato, bacon, onion, cream, goat cheese, chili flakes, nutmeg, s&p.

Potatoes are mashed in the original recipe, no cream is used and certainly no goat cheese which adds a delicious tang to the dish.





  








Colcannon.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 5, 2013


----------



## mikelm

Hayden-

I'd really appreciate some details on your salmon bacon.

I would think, off the top of my head:  thin-sliced, cured with a rub, then smoked. If you give me a little help, I'm going to try it.  Looks like you use it as a garnish.

Thanks for help.

 Mike


----------



## Guest

View media item 89878
Sorry the lighting in my kitchen isn't desirable. This is Hanoi Chicken & shrimp Vermicelli noodle soup or Bún tháng Hà Nội. It is probably the first Vietnamese dish I have cooked, adapted from My Vietnam by Luke Nguyen.

I recommend the book for anyone interested in Vietnamese and the different regions of cuisine, it is very beautifully done. The dish turned out great. The only thing I would do differently is not put shrimp paste in the bottom of the bowl then poor the broth over it. Even though I used less then recommended, the aroma and taste was still overpowering. I wish I could say I loved cooking with shrimp paste because I adore Thai cuisine as well, but I think next time I will use dehydrated shrimp or fish flakes instead.


----------



## mikelm

Hayden-

On a completely different topic-

If you're a dog lover, you must see

http://www.bighoneydog.com/

It's an engaging, moving and amusing long-running story of life with a Great Dane.

The family recently moved to Perth.

If you encounter a beautiful Chinese lady walking an enormous Great Dane - you've found them.

I've followed her blogs for several years: if you introduce yourself - tell her Mike in Illinois suggested you say hello - I'm quite sure she will be delighted to talk. She seems very gregarious and devoted to her quite large following.

I hope you do.

Mike


----------



## cemab4y

I am at Camp Morehead, Afghanistan. Last night, I had a Gyro sandwich, with tomatos and sour cream sauce. French Fries. cookies and cream icecream.


----------



## mike9

I made linguini with white clam sauce and shucked a dozen Wellfleet oysters as an app.  They've been out of the water for a couple of weeks and can only be described as "sea candy".


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Hamburger* on fresh carrot in tarragon mayo, topped with Stilton and caramelized onion. Served with potato wedges, thinned mayo based sauce with pimenton (smoked paprika powder).

Food wrap paper for the "ambiance"; ...it works, doesn't it?





  








HamburgerStiltonCarrot.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 6, 2013


----------



## flipflopgirl

Dug around in the freezer and found a ham knuckle so made a pot of beans.

Onions and big chunks of carrots sweetened the deal.....

Smelled so good in the house so dug around in fridge for cheese enchilada ingredients.

No corn tortillas so sent the hubs down the street to beg some off of the neighborhood taco truck (he handed over a big stack on the promise of a plate when everything was done....deal!).

American cheese, minced white onions and a full recipe of my enchilada gravy made a 13x9 glass dish full of heaven.

Taco guy shut down and came to dinner with his barbacoa leftovers.

What a great meal on this cold and rainy day.

mimi

Dessert was gingerbread with spiced rum (hard) sauce and a dollop of cinnamon whipped heavy cream enjoyed in front of a roaring fire....

m.


----------



## helloitslucas

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Hamburger* on fresh carrot in tarragon mayo, topped with Stilton and caramelized onion. Served with potato wedges, thinned mayo based sauce with pimenton (smoked paprika powder).
> 
> Food wrap paper for the "ambiance"; ...it works, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HamburgerStiltonCarrot.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 6, 2013


My mouth is watering! I love the choice of condiments for the burger. Yum!





  








1482994_10152023947769407_356075290_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Dec 8, 2013








Cheesy vegetable chowder for dinner tonight. It's finally stew, chowder and soup weather here and I am not complaining!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

flipflopgirl said:


> ... Dessert was gingerbread with spiced rum (hard) sauce and a dollop of cinnamon whipped heavy cream enjoyed in front of a roaring fire....
> 
> m.


OOOO, I'm inspired, I _love_ for-real gingerbread with whipped cream! I think I have all of the ingredients in the house too /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## mike9

I pan seared some venison back strap - first I slathered it in bacon grease then salt and pepper an into my favorite iron skillet till rare. I made a pan gravy after removing the venison to rest - compound butter, red wine, some veg stock and light cream.   Served it with mashed Celery Root and Kale sauteed with shallot, garlic and then steamed in vegetable stock till done.  It was freakin' awesome - the venison this year is stellar - record corn and apple harvests.  I haven't had venison this good since the record acorn harvest we had three years ago.  Those were some fat deer and even the tallow tasted good - something I never experienced back home in Michigan.


----------



## teamfat

Drat.  I swear someone on facebook posted a picture of venison backstrap that was done in the style of bresaola, dried Italian beef.  It looked really good!

Tonight I did some Chinese style spare ribs, using a recipe on the 'net as a guide.  Not bad, but could use some tweaking on the spice ratios.  Maybe I should have added cinnamon to the marinade!

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Cold and yucky, snow up on the mountain behind our house here, my mom wasn't feeling well so for dinner- chicken long rice, a soup ... forgot to take a snap shot, it went _*so fast.*_ If you've never had long rice, think of chinese chicken noodles soup, only WAY better! with shitake mushrooms and green onions, a boatload of chicken, quite delicious.


----------



## pollopicu

Chris...your food always looks spectacular.

Mike9, the sirloin tip looks like it's cooks so perfectly. I'm sure it tastes just as good having been in wine for a couple..


----------



## flipflopgirl

I need to get in the habit of recording the food being prepared around here...

Future SIL has done a bit of cooking but had yet to establish his cred till yesterday.

Came home with a couple of briskets on Friday completely trimmed of all exterior fat mumbling about the charcoal pit and smoking.

I arched an eyebrow and snapped off a snarky comment about lack of moisture and shoe leather.

Saturday pm found him in my kitchen with an ungodly amt of spices (including cinnamon), a bottle of cider vinegar and A HUNY BEAR?

"Thought you were doing beef...not pork"!

I layed around in front of the fire all day yesterday and about sixish he comes parading in with my plate...

OMG!

You guys know how Texian I am with definite ideas about flavor profiles and cooking methods...traditional.

No more no less.

I have eaten and worshiped at the feet of the gods of Texas pit 'Q and this kid created a masterpiece worthy of of Franklin's in east Austin and the two who will remain nameless in Lockhart.

Seriously thinking of doubling my holiday party rib roast order and letting him see what he can do with it.

Almost afraid of placing both on the buffet at once for fear of mine remaining leftover for hash on Christmas morn.

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia

Flipflop isn't it nice when someone can surprise you like that? I'm always sure I will know whether or not I will like something just by reading the ingredient list. I love it when in surprised.


----------



## helloitslucas

1480747_10152027108399407_1174293332_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Dec 9, 2013








This was a before cooking shot, but tonight's dinner is a margherita pizza.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

One of my favorites lucas XD


----------



## jenniferann

Tasting at work, of course.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks you Lucas & PP.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Koukouvagia said:


> Flipflop isn't it nice when someone can surprise you like that? I'm always sure I will know whether or not I will like something just by reading the ingredient list. I love it when in surprised.


Exactly koukou!

As we eat our way thru life and are exposed to different ingredients and products we pretty much know what a dish will taste like just by reading the menu description.

We harbor in the memory what is (to us anyway) the perfect preparation of certain foods and then /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif someone will come along and twist or tweek it and we can fall in love all over again.

Life is great.

mimi


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Chili con carne*

Even if I say so myself I'm getting better at making chili con carne... took me a while but I'm getting there.

Yesterday's attempt including another stupidity; threw a few bits of Stilton on it, not exactly a great success. I knew it wouldn't work.

Ah well, the rest was superb!





  








ChiliConCarneStilton.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 15, 2013


__
2


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@ChrisBelgium blue cheese on chili? How was it? I would never have thought of trying that, for me, it's a scoop or two of steamed rice.


----------



## flipflopgirl

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @ChrisBelgium blue cheese on chili? How was it? I would never have thought of trying that, for me, it's a scoop or two of steamed rice.





ChrisBelgium said:


> *Chili con carne*
> 
> Even if I say so myself I'm getting better at making chili con carne... took me a while but I'm getting there.
> 
> Yesterday's attempt including another stupidity; threw a few bits of Stilton on it, not exactly a great success. I knew it wouldn't work.
> 
> Ah well, the rest was superb!


You( both) have been accused of Chili garnishing crimes and have been added to the list of those who have commited wrong doings against this most noble of dishes (the wall of shame is located in Terlingua, Texas...Chili capital of the world).

As there are no available pictures of you except the Avatars with which you chose to be known it is highly unlikely any charges/fines can be levied.

Consider this your first warning....and please for God's sake....keep any further experiments with the state dish of TEXAS confined to your home.

No pix, no descriptions in public forums.

That is all.

Thank you.

mimi


----------



## chrisbelgium

@mimi; hahaha! I have an excuse; I'm European, which means per definition that chili is alien to us. I'm just trying. Any guidance would be welcome.

I even had the audacity to post one of my concoctions in the recipe section a while ago (mea culpa... and cover your eyes for the pictures); http://www.cheftalk.com/t/76202/chili-con-carne-in-a-euro-version

Would it help when I promise to do a pilgrimage to Terlingua on my bare knees?


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Heirloom carrots and roast beef*

Incredible taste those carrots! I posted a recipe here; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/78737/heirloom-carrots-and-roast-beef





  








RosbiefWortelen1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 16, 2013


__
1










  








RosbiefWortelen2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 16, 2013


----------



## pollopicu

Love your presentation. Beautiful carrots.


----------



## cheflayne

flipflopgirl said:


> You( both) have been accused of Chili garnishing crimes and have been added to the list of those who have commited wrong doings against this most noble of dishes (the wall of shame is located in Terlingua, Texas...Chili capital of the world).
> 
> As there are no available pictures of you except the Avatars with which you chose to be known it is highly unlikely any charges/fines can be levied.
> 
> Consider this your first warning....and please for God's sake....keep any further experiments with the state dish of TEXAS confined to your home.
> 
> No pix, no descriptions in public forums.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> mimi


Oh man mimi! Please don't shoot me, but does this mean that I can't try it because this blue cheese head thought it sounded like an awesome combo and I am already on enough walls of shame! I don't want to add to the list.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

BAHAHAHA! @flipflopgirl you are very correct, and I too will plead my cultural difference as well...

Being Hawaiian, from Hawaii, our 'version' of chili may be is different from the official state dish of TEXAS.

Having been to parts of Texas and tried your beloved bowl of goodness, we Hawaiians (at least those from the island of Oahu)

swear by Zippy's Restaurant





  








zippy.png




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 16, 2013











  








zippys.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 16, 2013








we eat it a top spaghetti my personal favorite is a scoop of

steamed rice, mac salad and

fried chicken, OMG!

Zippy's Restaurant on Oahu (and now Maui) is so ingrained in our brains that we ex-islanders will mail order frozen boxes of Zippy's chili and pay unheard of prices for shipping from Hawaii. The S&H is MORE than the item most times, but SO worth it! We ate our last box a few weeks ago. We found a place in San Diego California that brings the stuff in, I guess I need to make MY pilgrimage.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Ok all reprieved if ya'll don't tell anyone that when I am out of Fritos... rice, spaghetti and whatever cheese is in the fridge is all fair game for my "bowl 'o red".

Even beans.

But only pintos (always make extra and bag in single portions) that I stash in the back of the freezer.

lolol.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> BAHAHAHA! @flipflopgirl you are very correct, and I too will plead my cultural difference as well...
> 
> Being Hawaiian, from Hawaii, our 'version' of chili may be is different from the official state dish of TEXAS.
> 
> Having been to parts of Texas and tried your beloved bowl of goodness, we Hawaiians (at least those from the island of Oahu)
> 
> swear by Zippy's Restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 16, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippys.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 16, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we eat it a top spaghetti my personal favorite is a scoop of
> 
> steamed rice, mac salad and
> 
> fried chicken, OMG!
> 
> Zippy's Restaurant on Oahu (and now Maui) is so ingrained in our brains that we ex-islanders will mail order frozen boxes of Zippy's chili and pay unheard of prices for shipping from Hawaii. The S&H is MORE than the item most times, but SO worth it! We ate our last box a few weeks ago. We found a place in San Diego California that brings the stuff in, I guess I need to make MY pilgrimage.


OMG those plates look awsome.

drool......

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

[h3]Order Summary[/h3]




Items (3):$28.97_*Shipping & handling:*__*$60.79*_[hr][/hr] Total before tax:$89.76Estimated tax to be collected:*$0.00[hr][/hr] *Order total:*
*$89.76*


This is my receipt from Amazon: one 20 oz.box of w/out beans Zippy's Chili, one 24oz. box of w/beans and lastly one Portuguese sausage ... those are my three items being shipped to me from Hawaii ... do you see the S&H charges for 2nd day Air? _*That's nuts!!!*_


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

flipflopgirl said:


> kaneohegirlinaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHA! @flipflopgirl you are very correct, and I too will plead my cultural difference as well...
> 
> Being Hawaiian, from Hawaii, our 'version' of chili may be is different from the official state dish of TEXAS.
> 
> Having been to parts of Texas and tried your beloved bowl of goodness, we Hawaiians (at least those from the island of Oahu)
> 
> swear by Zippy's Restaurant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 16, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippys.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 16, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we eat it a top spaghetti my personal favorite is a scoop of
> 
> steamed rice, mac salad and
> 
> fried chicken, OMG!
> 
> Zippy's Restaurant on Oahu (and now Maui) is so ingrained in our brains that we ex-islanders will mail order frozen boxes of Zippy's chili and pay unheard of prices for shipping from Hawaii. The S&H is MORE than the item most times, but SO worth it! We ate our last box a few weeks ago. We found a place in San Diego California that brings the stuff in, I guess I need to make MY pilgrimage.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG those plates look awsome.
> 
> drool......
> 
> mimi
Click to expand...

@flipflopgirl , mim you GOTTA try your next 'bowl of red' with the mac salad! Somehow the mayo makes it taste, um, well, really ONO (delicious)

each island serves their chili differently, on the island of Kauai they just slap on a dallop of mayonaise


----------



## chrisbelgium

flipflopgirl said:


> ... Even beans.


I knew it, it's the beans that made you go ballistic!!


cheflayne said:


> ... and I am already on enough walls of shame!


Oh no, you too?

@mimi; whenever it suites you, please post us a nice legal Texan chili recipe, I would really love that. I'm gonna look like an utter idiot when I say that only some 2 years ago I thought chili con carne was... Mexican food. Dugh, sorry for that.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Pollopicu said:


> Love your presentation. Beautiful carrots.


Thank you PP, I always appreciate your encouragement.


----------



## olech56

I feel like a chef will never cook for himself/herself unless experimenting.  I will nibble on just enough greenery to sustain me through the day, but when I have a day off I'm shopping in the frozen meals aisle.  Give me a good event and I'll put together a menu.  My best friends came to town this past weekend.  They brought their dog with them.  I went all out as my meal for the year and spent way too much money on it.  Chilled pork belly and roasted pumpkin seed finger food with a reduced red wine worchestire sauce.  I realized quickly that I couldn't describe any of my plates without sounding like a total *******.  Lamb kabobs w/ reduced balsamic.  Classic caesar with the one minute boiled egg tossed at the table.  Pork belly soup served in a pie pumpkin.  Roasted seasonal veg.  A flap steak rolled over brown sugar glazed bacon and sous vide in a beer cooler placed over a cumin cauliflower puree and topped with my first bordelaisse try.  I didn't care that I sounded like a ******* describing each course.  I put the work in and, hell, I was going to be impressive to my best friends.  Dessert was just Grasshoppers, their favorite part of the meal.  I poured my heart and soul into this meal, and it was delicious and very appreciated, until the next day.  The dogs got some of the leftover lamb, beef, and pork belly.  I came home from work the next day while they were at the football game watching the Redskins lose to a ground zero.  Steaming landmines littered my way to the kitchen.  The table scraps that Dax and Chocolate Face had so lovingly adored had become magma on my new carpet.  I steamed the belly to render the fat and to prep it for the soup, but probably didn't let it steam long enough.  The left over belly was just a nice little bonus dish I could offer and it tasted great, but it was an afterthought, and it had sent all of us to the bathroom a few times.  The dogs suffered, we suffered, and my pride in cooking suffered.  It was a great effort, but it reminded me that even ******* have to clean up after their dogs.  I love my dog, even if he is a terrible human being, but i will definitely avoid feeding him soft-steamed pork belly in the future.  I will also check my pride the next time I try to be ambitious.  Sorry for the poops, Chacolate Face.


----------



## teamfat

olech56 said:


> I feel like a chef will never cook for himself/herself unless experimenting.


I will never admit to what happens in the kitchen when I am without adult supervision.

mjb.


----------



## flipflopgirl

I have baked all my life to the detriment of the savory side of my kitchen.

Olech said it best about cooking for one (or 3, exactly my family size, lol)...we were a busy little family and ate a lot of takeout.

When it came down to dinner at home (with two picky people and then me, who will eat just about anything) and chili was on the menu I made a "base" of sorts with ground meat (always beef sometimes venison...ofttimes a mix of both) some canned diced tomatos, a bit of tomato sauce and drum roll plz...1-2 pkgs of a seasoning mix)

Hey...the mix is produced LOCALLY and has everything I use in it so why not?

Add some water boil the heck out of it and serve with 5-6 "garnishes".

I like mine as a sort of "taco salad".

Beans, meat, cheese (always yellow always sharp), onions, lettuce and tomato, Frito's (scoop variety, crumbled)  and some salsa.

I was once accused of breaking the sacred rule of chili consumption myself.

So I wrote (yes WROTE...was a very long time ago) to my friend (at Texas Monthly magazine) and described the dish along with my particular garnishes.

Cannot quote but his advice went something like this..... since I was born and raised (yes...in a barn but that's another story) Texian,and never lived outside of our great state that I am automatically exempt from all rules pertaining to our state dish.

BUT it had to be within the confines of my own home (as described in my prior post) and I could never ever mention the beans part as that particular spin on the dish has been hotly disputed for decades.

mimi

So there you have it.

My recipe and the rules for eating it.

Enjoy....


----------



## helloitslucas

999463_10152045175784407_767294474_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Dec 17, 2013








Last night was sous-vide ribeye with hollandaise and cajun seasoned sweet potato fries. I don't eat steak that much, so that is how I like to make it.


----------



## mikelm

*"I could never ever mention the beans part as that particular spin on the dish has been hotly disputed for decades."*

Well, that's what Freedom in America is all about, FFgirl but...

I'm sure you realize that you will never win the International Chili Cookoff in Terlingua. Actually, you will never be allowed even to enter, since beans are banned from the ingredient list; they are simply not part of _Texas _chili. Just ask Frank X.

Such is the life of the heretic.

Mike


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@helloitslucas that is my favorite way to enjoy a steak, hollandaise or bernaise and fries, very crisp please!

oh and I gotta dunk the fries in the sauce too, so I'll need a ramekin on the side too please, not a fan of ketchup.

you rocked it!


----------



## chrisbelgium

@ mimi; thanks mimi! I'm glad someone else uses a seasoning mix instead of chili peppers. I use mostly chili powder and smoky Spanish pimenton which allows me to "dose" much better than using fresh or dried chilies that will give a very different result for each batch (which is typical for all stews, isn't it).

In my own country we have "carbonnade flamande" as our national stew dish. Like most stews there are as many recipes as there are cooks.

@ Lucas; mmmmmm...!


----------



## pollopicu

Lucas, your dish looks so tasty.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Leeks à la Grecque, pommes de terre rissolées and a pork cutlet*

Leeks in Greek style; an "à la Grecque" preparation is a classic cooking technique where vegetables are cooked with a tomato dressing. Here leek chunks are braised in tomato pulp with some chili flakes and a bit of white vinegar added. Another well-known dish is champignons à la Grecque, mushrooms in a tomato dressing. Both can be eaten hot or cold.

Potatoes; "pommes de terre rissolées"; peel and cut potatoes in cubes. Rinse and dry in a clean kitchen towel. Panfry in oil without pre-cooking. Add some unpeeled garlic and rosemary. Takes a good 30 minutes and a lot of attention.





  








varkenskoteletPreigrecqueAardappel1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 18, 2013


__
1


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Chris , consider your leek recipe stolen XD.


----------



## pollopicu

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Leeks à la Grecque, pommes de terre rissolées and a pork cutlet*
> 
> Leeks in Greek style; an "à la Grecque" preparation is a classic cooking technique where vegetables are cooked with a tomato dressing. Here leek chunks are braised in tomato pulp with some chili flakes and a bit of white vinegar added. Another well-known dish is champignons à la Grecque, mushrooms in a tomato dressing. Both can be eaten hot or cold.
> 
> Potatoes; "pommes de terre rissolées"; peel and cut potatoes in cubes. Rinse and dry in a clean kitchen towel. Panfry in oil without pre-cooking. Add some unpeeled garlic and rosemary. Takes a good 30 minutes and a lot of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> varkenskoteletPreigrecqueAardappel1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 18, 2013
> 
> 
> __
> 1


Omg that is so gorgeous.


----------



## helloitslucas

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Leeks à la Grecque, pommes de terre rissolées and a pork cutlet*
> 
> Leeks in Greek style; an "à la Grecque" preparation is a classic cooking technique where vegetables are cooked with a tomato dressing. Here leek chunks are braised in tomato pulp with some chili flakes and a bit of white vinegar added. Another well-known dish is champignons à la Grecque, mushrooms in a tomato dressing. Both can be eaten hot or cold.
> 
> Potatoes; "pommes de terre rissolées"; peel and cut potatoes in cubes. Rinse and dry in a clean kitchen towel. Panfry in oil without pre-cooking. Add some unpeeled garlic and rosemary. Takes a good 30 minutes and a lot of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> varkenskoteletPreigrecqueAardappel1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 18, 2013
> 
> 
> __
> 1


Wow wow wow! I know what I am cooking tomorrow night! Brilliant!


----------



## chrisbelgium

Glad you all liked this. Those leeks are just fabulous but you need to braise them until they are completely soft; al dente is out of the question when cooking leeks! It will take a good 30 minutes braising, maybe 40 or more, depending on how thick the leeks are. I test them with the tip of a knife for doneness. In my country we have thin leeks that are sold as "soup" leeks, which is utter nonsense, and nice thick leeks for other preparations. I use those thin ones. Leeks go very sweet when nicely done. They go so well in this simple preparation, especially when you add a bit of acidity.

While I was eating this, I suddenly was aware of the similarity with Spanish "patatas bravas" which are made by cooking potatoes the way I did by frying raw potato until done, then adding a very simple tomato sauce that is made separately. The sauce has to be a little hot and acidic...


----------



## ordo

Brilliant CB!. I made chicken thighs, marinated in curry, paprika, S&P, sugar, sesame oil, etc. mix Jaques Pepin way (in the pan).





  








11436167083_cdcc5b6156_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 19, 2013








Then i reduced the drippings.





  








11436165523_3045b7f0a4_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 19, 2013








And filtered.





  








11436096674_892fd2f45d_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 19, 2013








Serve with salad.





  








11438887256_e15281bcb7_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 19, 2013


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks ordo, love your chicken dish; we Belgians would serve some homemade fries with it; chicken with salad, fries and a good dollop of mayo is one of our traditional dishes.


----------



## pollopicu

Ordo, you just brought me back. Chicken thighs are the best.


----------



## teamfat

I'm debating if I want to do thighs this way or do a whole, slow roasted chicken for tonight.  As often the case, I'll make my decision at the meat counter.  Dinner could end up being something else entirely!

mjb.


----------



## ordo

teamfat said:


> I'm debating if I want to do thighs this way or do a whole, slow roasted chicken for tonight. As often the case, I'll make my decision at the meat counter. Dinner could end up being something else entirely!
> 
> mjb.


A whole roasted bird is more family wise.


----------



## teamfat

I ended up doing chicken, but not quite either option. I Got some chicken breasts, bone in with skin. Cut the root end off a head of garlic, rubbed it all over the chicken. A little olive oil, salt, pepper, thyme. Browned the skin a bit in a large, hot skillet. Removed the chicken, layered potato slices then put the chicken back in, skin side up this time, along with some rosemary and the rest of the head of garlic. Into a hot oven for about 45 minutes.





  








chic1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 21, 2013








Steamed some cauliflower and broccoli, quickly braised some spinach in butter and chicken broth. Served slices of the chicken on the potatoes, the steamed veggies on a bed of spinach, with a buerre blanc that I didn't have time to thicken up properly generously ladled over all.





  








chic2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 21, 2013








Karen wanted no part of the roasted garlic gloves. I may have eaten one or two, possible 3 or 4, certainly no more than half a dozen or so. Honest, trust me!

Burp.

Oh, the braising broth from the spinach was used to deglaze the roasting skillet, a good base for the gravy to be made for the pot pies coming up in the very near future.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba

#5lbs of steamed little necks, dug yesterday from the bay two miles from my house. Nice green salad & sourdough bread.


----------



## mise

pewp 096.JPG




__
mise


__
Dec 21, 2013








Made this for the Head Chefs at work. Salmon mi-cuit, salmon crackling, miso-meyer lemon-butter emulsion, sesame leaf juice, seared enoki. Finished off with some fleur de sel. Might have another dish for ya'll tonight.


----------



## ordo

That looks good mise.

I tried the Ferran Adrià potato chips tortilla. I was curious.





  








11495409886_fb67c5a6bb_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 22, 2013








Nothing special really. Not even comparable to a classic confit potato tortilla.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Mise, lovely dish but I have a question. When you mention "mi-cuit", do you mean poached and then panfried or just slightly poached?


----------



## mise

ChrisBelgium said:


> Mise, lovely dish but I have a question. When you mention "mi-cuit", do you mean poached and then panfried or just slightly poached?


It's only poached. I sous-vide cooked it at a very low temperature for a long time.





  








poooop 001.JPG




__
mise


__
Dec 22, 2013








Peppercorn tuna tataki. Orange supremes compressed (vac-sealed at a high pressure) with yuzu and ginger simple syrup, and wasabi cream. I was basically told to make a tataki with a wasabi cream by my Chef, this is what I got. I personally am not a fan of wasabi cream, but I guess it adds nice mouthfeel to an otherwise light dish.


----------



## mike9

I tossed some shrimp with tapioca starch and garlic/chili paste, steamed some broccoli and bok choy.  The stir fried them along with snap peas, scallion, mushrooms, brown rice, ginger and garlic.  Add sesame oil, soy, mirim, rice vinegar and oyster sauce and you got a great meal.


----------



## chefbuba

Pork & potato curry w/ roasted carrots over steamed basmati.


----------



## hayden

271213_tuna-asparagus-broccoli-bake_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Dec 27, 2013








I've had this for dinner a few times now - it's what I'll call a tuna, asparagus and broccoli bake, and every ingredient is something I always have in the fridge or pantry so it's a very ideal go-to meal when nothing else has been planned.

Ingredients as follows:

- 400g tin of tuna
- A bunch of asparagus
- A few small florets of broccoli
- A carrot
- A few sticks of celery
- A medium onion (or a whole leek or I have one in the fridge)
- Four eggs
- Couple tablespoons of flaked almonds
- Half a small tin of coconut milk
- Teaspoon of arrowroot powder
- Freshly cracked pepper
- Dried tarragon


----------



## ordo

That looks incredible Hayden.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Another try on phaesant breast. The vegetables were oven roasted; celeriac, pumpkin, potato.





  








FazantAardappelKnolSelderPompoen.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 27, 2013


----------



## mike9

That looks great Chris - I love pheasant. 

I made a stock from the ham bone I have with mirepoix, green pepper, roasted poblano, dried ancho and guahillo peppers, water to cover and tomato paste.  I cooked some soaked pinto beans in that for a Tex Mex stew and made some corn bread with pecans, bacon and cheddar to go with it. It was right tasty.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Boudin noir with roasted celeriac, onion and apple compote.*





  








BloedworstKnolselderAppelmoes.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 31, 2013


__
2






In case you wonder what "boudin noir" is; it's blood sausage... so delicious!


----------



## helloitslucas

I would kill for some pheasant right now, chris! Both of your dishes look amazing!





  








1487249_10152075427359407_52579702_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Dec 31, 2013








Brown rice and mushroom casserole. There is cottage cheese, parmesan cheese, onions, garlic and sour cream mixed in it with a crispy cheese crust. I served it with a warm honey mustard roasted potato salad. Rich, heavy and lovely. Too bad it's hard to take a good picture of a casserole for me!


----------



## helloitslucas

Hayden said:


> 271213_tuna-asparagus-broccoli-bake_lo.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> hayden
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 27, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this for dinner a few times now - it's what I'll call a tuna, asparagus and broccoli bake, and every ingredient is something I always have in the fridge or pantry so it's a very ideal go-to meal when nothing else has been planned.
> 
> Ingredients as follows:
> 
> - 400g tin of tuna
> - A bunch of asparagus
> - A few small florets of broccoli
> - A carrot
> - A few sticks of celery
> - A medium onion (or a whole leek or I have one in the fridge)
> - Four eggs
> - Couple tablespoons of flaked almonds
> - Half a small tin of coconut milk
> - Teaspoon of arrowroot powder
> - Freshly cracked pepper
> - Dried tarragon


Sorry for the double post on my part, but this actually looks tasty! At first I was put off by the tuna(I love tuna but haven't seen it used like this) and then I read the rest of the ingredients and was intrigued. Going to give this a shot tomorrow!


----------



## wifey

1492767_10203063983949133_1248435132_o.jpg




__
wifey


__
Jan 1, 2014








I call this "Marl's Mile High Asian/Veggie/Rice Noodle Soup"

Last night was New Years Eve and I was sick with a cold and sinus headache.

This seemed like the only thing I wanted to eat.

So, we were livin' on the edge, stayin' home and having soup for dinner on NYE! YIPPEE NEW YEAR~!


----------



## mike9

I trimmed, tied and slathered a grass fed tenderloin with olive oil, whole grain mustard, garlic, chili paste and parsley.  Because it's New Years Day I made "Hoppin' John" for good luck and corn bread with pecans and bacon.  We took those over to some friends and grilled the meat to perfection on his Weber and enjoyed all that + a wonderful salad of greens and avocado as well as all the other goodies including an experiment in dark chocolate in an overcooked chocolate graham crust that worked out great.  Not to mention lots of really good wine and a wonderful time had by all. 

Never pass up dinner with your friends is all I can say.


----------



## hayden

Made a seafood chowder the other night, though I didn't think it was very photogenic so I didn't bother posting it, but the more I look at the photo the more I want to chow down on chowder again, so I guess that says something:





  








291213_seafood-chowder_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Jan 2, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Roe deer with fresh salsify 2 ways and other garnitures*





  








Ree2xSchorseneer.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 2, 2014








A bit more work but very festive of course. Roe deer, salsify in béchamel, blanched and deep fried chips of salsify (yummm!), apple poached in light sugar syrup with homemade elderberry jam, savoy cabbage, parsnip purée.

Sauce is a reduction of veal stock and some cooking syrup of the apples to which I added a few chunks of pain d'épices for flavor and to thicken. Stunningly simple sauce and so delicious! I posted the recipe here; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/78921/roe-deer-with-salsify-2-ways-and-other-garnitures

While cooking; an aperitif with cava, foie gras with pain d'épices;





  








FoieGrasPainD'Epices.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 2, 2014


__
2


----------



## chrisbelgium

Hayden, very appetizing looking chowder. Any chance of sharing your recipe? I'm very interested since I'm a mussel addict.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Hayden i too loved the chowders look. I too would love the recipe.


----------



## helloitslucas

1554471_10152080679509407_146922821_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 2, 2014








Creamy polenta with mushroom ragout tonight. It was my very first time making polenta and it turned out pretty good!


----------



## wlong

Looks very tasty Lucas


----------



## pollopicu

Hello, Lucas!





  








1554471_10152080679509407_146922821_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 2, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Sausage stuffed mushrooms... with a lonesome tomato in the back




  








sausage stuffed mushrooms.jpeg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 3, 2014


__
3


----------



## chrisbelgium

Lucas, I'm gonna use your polenta dish as a warm amuse real soon, served in a small glass (verrine). Lovely idea.


----------



## eastshores

K.. those stuffed mushrooms look awesome. Pork and mushrooms.. match made in heaven if you ask me!


----------



## koukouvagia

helloitslucas said:


> 1554471_10152080679509407_146922821_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 2, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creamy polenta with mushroom ragout tonight. It was my very first time making polenta and it turned out pretty good!


See now, I could eat this. I've made polenta and have never liked it. But this looks really good. I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## flipflopgirl

helloitslucas said:


> 1554471_10152080679509407_146922821_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 2, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creamy polenta with mushroom ragout tonight. It was my very first time making polenta and it turned out pretty good!


As a South Texian it is not often we have the luxury of enjoying our fireplace (all pyro's to the backyard fire pit!) unless the A/C is pegged on 50 degrees (our nites have been in the low 30-40's and I am lovin' it!)

Lucas!

This is the perfect allowedtoeatinthefamilyroominfrontofablazingfire dish and would be ever so greatful if you would part with your ragout (got's the polenta part down) recipe.

Pretty sure all ingredients are present and accounted for in the pantry, just need a tried and true recipe.

My husband thanks you in advance as all the years spent in front of a hot oven have left me almost clueless when it comes to a real meal, /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif .

TIA...

mimi


----------



## helloitslucas

flipflopgirl said:


> As a South Texian it is not often we have the luxury of enjoying our fireplace (all pyro's to the backyard fire pit!) unless the A/C is pegged on 50 degrees (our nites have been in the low 30-40's and I am lovin' it!)
> 
> Lucas!
> 
> This is the perfect allowedtoeatinthefamilyroominfrontofablazingfire dish and would be ever so greatful if you would part with your ragout (got's the polenta part down) recipe.
> 
> Pretty sure all ingredients are present and accounted for in the pantry, just need a tried and true recipe.
> 
> My husband thanks you in advance as all the years spent in front of a hot oven have left me almost clueless when it comes to a real meal, /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif .
> 
> TIA...
> 
> mimi


Thanks for the kind words everyone! It's very easy to make. It's a dish that I used to cook and top mashed potatoes with.

Ingredients

8oz mix of white and brown mushrooms(quartered, this is important)
1 large onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 cups broth(chicken or vegetable, I prefer vegetable for this)
1/3 cup milk
3 basil leaves, chopped
Small handful of parsley, chopped
Leaves of two sprigs of summer savory(or tarragon if you can't get the savory) chopped
1/4 cup parmesan cheese, grated
Optional splash of red wine
Oil
Salt and pepper
Method


Heat the oil in skillet over medium-low heat until nice and hot. Add the onion and garlic and sauté without color until the onions are as soft as they can. About 6-7 minutes.
Add the mushrooms and season with pepper and salt. Saute mushrooms on medium-high until they release ALL of their liquid and the pan is nearly dry. This takes me about 10 minutes, sometimes longer.
(Optional: Add a splash of red wine after the mushrooms have released their liquid)
Add broth and simmer on low for 30 minutes or until the sauce has reduced by half.
Add in milk and simmer on low for 5 minutes.
Turn off heat and stir in basil, parsley, savory/tarragon and parmesan cheese. Top with more grated cheese once plated if desired.

Hopefully you like it!


ChrisBelgium said:


> Lucas, I'm gonna use your polenta dish as a warm amuse real soon, served in a small glass (verrine). Lovely idea.


That's a great idea! Would love to see it if you get a chance to make it.


----------



## jonpaul

reverse seared three rib rack of gloucester old spot pig seasoned with roasted sea salt,cumin & fennel seeds served with twice cooked rooster potato/imperator carrot/coriander(cilantro) mash & steamed curly kale dressed with garlic butter.geeta's award winning hot 'n spicy mango chutney.that pig did not die in vain/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!!





  








001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014











  








012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014












  








013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 5, 2014


----------



## teamfat

That looks SO GOOD!  It has been a while since I've done a bone in pork roast.  Yum!

mjb.


----------



## mike9

I made chicken Cordon Bleu for the first time -  I opted for the whole breast half with a pocket instead of pounding/rolling method.  In the process I made two mistakes - first was I trimmed too much off each breast and second was I made the ham/cheese rolls too big for the pockets.  Bridget Lancaster's method on "Cook's Country" is excellent once you get the hang of it.  Added to that was blanched/sauteed Brussles Sprouts with bacon and some Hoppin'n John with brown rice.  A great tasting meal all around and hardly any carbs.  The breasts were dredged in heavily seasoned whole wheat flour and after an egg wash coated with whole wheat bread crumb.  Baked on parchment paper with a little spray oil.  Excellent!!


----------



## jonpaul

teamfat said:


> That looks SO GOOD! It has been a while since I've done a bone in pork roast. Yum!
> 
> mjb.


cheers/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif!the rind was the star.the low temp stage of the reverse sear rendered the layer of fat under the rind & basted the meat,while the high temp stage puffed up the rind like popcorn...oh boy/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!!


----------



## helloitslucas

Mike9 said:


> I made chicken Cordon Bleu for the first time - I opted for the whole breast half with a pocket instead of pounding/rolling method. In the process I made two mistakes - first was I trimmed too much off each breast and second was I made the ham/cheese rolls too big for the pockets. Bridget Lancaster's method on "Cook's Country" is excellent once you get the hang of it. Added to that was blanched/sauteed Brussles Sprouts with bacon and some Hoppin'n John with brown rice. A great tasting meal all around and hardly any carbs. The breasts were dredged in heavily seasoned whole wheat flour and after an egg wash coated with whole wheat bread crumb. Baked on parchment paper with a little spray oil. Excellent!!


That sounds lovely! I was raised on Iowan Cordon Bleu, which I dreaded to eat. Once I made it very similarly like you did, I was converted. An amazing and right dish!





  








1544989_10152087126664407_535611951_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 6, 2014








I was wanting a sandwich last night so I made a slow-roasted tomato BLT with chipotle basil mayo. I had completely forgotten how lovely slow roasted tomatoes are!





  








1545934_10152089267939407_432805637_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 6, 2014








Tonight's dinner is leek, red pepper and potato gratin cake.


----------



## darkmatter

Jerk turkey legs and sautéed kale. First post, hi!





  








jerk turkey legs.jpg




__
darkmatter


__
Jan 6, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Welcome to ChefTalk!  Looks good, made some jerked pork last week or so, first time I did a marinade from scratch in years.

mjb.


----------



## jonpaul

chinese tonight...quick,simple & damn tasty too....stir fried mixed seafood(prawns,mussels & queenie scallops)with toasted sesame oil/oyster sauce steamed asparagus/broccoli & mixed long grain/wild rice(uncle ben's of course....two mins...ping/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif!!)





  








MIXED SEAFOOD STIR FRY 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014











  








MIXED SEAFOOD STIR FRY 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014












  








MIXED SEAFOOD STIR FRY 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014











  








MIXED SEAFOOD STIR FRY 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014












  








MIXED SEAFOOD STIR FRY 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014











  








MIXED SEAFOOD STIR FRY 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014












  








MIXED SEAFOOD STIR FRY 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014











  








MIXED SEAFOOD STIR FRY 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014












  








MIXED SEAFOOD STIR FRY 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014











  








MIXED SEAFOOD STIR FRY 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014












  








MIXED SEAFOOD STIR FRY 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014











  








MIXED SEAFOOD STIR FRY 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014












  








MIXED SEAFOOD STIR FRY 019.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 6, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mike9 said:


> I made chicken Cordon Bleu for the first time - Bridget Lancaster's method on "Cook's Country" is excellent once you get the hang of it....


@Mike9 I tried that too and it was, well not perfect but tasty.

For dinner last night I went and got take out as we had been on an airplane all day, flying from Raleigh to Phoenix... delayed due to of course weather (so glad to be home) ... very jet-lagged today, but made it to the market so it'll be baked cod and sauteed kale (gee, kale seems to be popular)

btw... (I've been mia I think)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERY ONE!!


----------



## jonpaul

i used to have a place in portugal.down on the algarve it was.picturesque little fishing village called carvoeiro.the balcony overlooked the sea & there was a grill with it's own chimney,built into the corner.i used to grill fish & seafood landed by the little fishing boats,the same day it was caught & wash it down with ice cold vinho verde.i also used to cook cataplana on the grill.every time i use my cataplana it reminds me of how beautiful portugal is,how lovely the portuguese people are & how wonderful the food is.clever too,explorers/mariners without match,they also invented the cataplana,the original pressure cooker.eat yer hearts out prestige et al!!they are also past masters at surf n' turf.

marinaded pork belly,prawn & little neck clam cataplana with cherry bomb peppers served a la mode(no,not with ice cream!)with potatoes & asparagus.the portuguese love their spuds.it's got spuds,i'll stick it on the potato challenge too!





  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014











  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014












  








PORK & SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 021.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 7, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

John Paul, I love your prep photos, and you food looks so tasty.

I've been really missing taking photos of my food, but the days get so much shorter in these colder months, and poor lighting doesn't lend itself to good food photos here at home. 

Still, I always enjoy everyone else's pics. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium

Fantastic dishes JP and great picturals!


----------



## jonpaul

Pollopicu said:


> John Paul, I love your prep photos, and you food looks so tasty.
> 
> I've been really missing taking photos of my food, but the days get so much shorter in these colder months, and poor lighting doesn't lend itself to good food photos here at home.
> 
> Still, I always enjoy everyone else's pics. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


cheers pollopicu,much appreciated!"every picture tells a story,don't it?!",as the song goes.good news is that we've had the shortest day 2 or 3 weeks ago.the days are getting longer,spring is nearly sprung,mate!


ChrisBelgium said:


> Fantastic dishes JP and great picturals!


high praise from "the master",cheers chris!


----------



## jonpaul

fusilli lunghi col buco with smoked bacon,shitake & wild girolle mushrooms.just a "touch" of single(light)cream & a grate or two of parmigiano reggiano.quick,easy & bloody tasty too....especially when washed down with a glass or three of cotes catalanes grenache....perfick for a cold january night in manchester!





  








FUSILLI LUNGHI & MIXED MUSHROOMS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014











  








FUSILLI LUNGHI & MIXED MUSHROOMS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014












  








FUSILLI LUNGHI & MIXED MUSHROOMS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014











  








FUSILLI LUNGHI & MIXED MUSHROOMS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014












  








FUSILLI LUNGHI & MIXED MUSHROOMS 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014











  








FUSILLI LUNGHI & MIXED MUSHROOMS 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014












  








FUSILLI LUNGHI & MIXED MUSHROOMS 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014











  








FUSILLI LUNGHI & MIXED MUSHROOMS 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014












  








FUSILLI LUNGHI & MIXED MUSHROOMS 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Magret de canard with blackberry sauce*

Margaret who? Duck breast, plain and simple. This is mostly not a midweek dish. I was planning to make this past Sunday, but something came up. So, yesterday we ate quite well.

Duck breast, braised Belgian endives, Brussels sprouts and an old-fashioned roll of green beans wrapped in delicious French Bayonne ham. This time of the year we find these green beans imported from... Kenya in our shops. Absolutely the best. So far for local sourcing, ah well, once in a while.

Sauce; reduction of 50/50 port/tempranillo with added blackberries and a little thyme and finally balance tweakers; 1 tbsp. of red wine vinegar plus 1 tbsp. of sugar. Then added a little chicken stock and let reduce again until the sauce gets a bit thicker. While the duck is resting, deglaze the frying pan of the magret (fat removed!!) with this preparation and add a small chunk of cold butter...





  








EendenborstBraambessensaus.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 9, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@JonPaul I'm wondering why you used flat leaf parsley in your Portuguese dish but then curly in the fusilli dish? For our household, it's the Italian parsley rather than the curly, taste wise that is; the curly leaf parsley tends to be bitter, at least here in the middle of the U.S. desert anyways.


----------



## helloitslucas

999622_10152096260539407_790768216_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 9, 2014








Chicken French, or so it is called…it isn't even French, LOL, with duchess potatoes.


----------



## jonpaul

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @JonPaul I'm wondering why you used flat leaf parsley in your Portuguese dish but then curly in the fusilli dish? For our household, it's the Italian parsley rather than the curly, taste wise that is; the curly leaf parsley tends to be bitter, at least here in the middle of the U.S. desert anyways.


imo the flat leaf parsley has just the right amount of peppery heat & flavour to "hold it's own" & compliment the other flavours/ingredients in the cataplana.maybe the curled parsley is better suited to cultivation in the cooler/damper climate of the uk.far from being bitter,it has a delicious,soft,aromatic,almost sweet flavour,that compliments the textures/flavours of the pasta dish.


----------



## jonpaul

thai yellow fish curry(cornish hake,chipirones & black tiger prawns)with okra,cooked in my trusty 14 years old le creuset tagine.served with jasmine rice.





  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 016.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 015.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW FISH CURRY 017.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 9, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Jon Paul , loved it looks amazing

I would love to eat that right now , no seriously , mail it to me xD


----------



## french fries

JonPaul, can you come to my house and program your cooking style in my brand new 3D food printer? Pretty please? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## jonpaul

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Jon Paul , loved it looks amazing
> 
> I would love to eat that right now , no seriously , mail it to me xD


sorry mate,all gone!!maybe next time.'ang on you're in brazil.....tell you what,i'll come to you & cook it personally/img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif!


----------



## jonpaul

French Fries said:


> JonPaul, can you come to my house and program your cooking style in my brand new 3D food printer? Pretty please? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


print me off a private jet & i'm all your's,ff....as long as it's california,that is.love france but i've never been to californee-ee-aye-ay/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif!


----------



## helloitslucas

1544547_10152097390989407_225594505_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 10, 2014








Kung Pao chicken for dinner. Next time I am going to roast the peanuts.


----------



## hayden

Tonight's throw-together:





  








100114_herring-salsa_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Jan 10, 2014








Pan-fried herring (light coating of olive oil, seasoned with salt & pepper) on a bed of kale, topped with a quick salsa of tomato, red onion, olives, capers, lemon (rind & juice) and red chilli.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Contre-filet, mâche & iceberg salad with penne in homemade tomato sauce*

I didn't find the right translation for contre-filet, but the picture may say enough, it' s beef.

Mâche is the French name for what we call in dutch "veldsla" or "field salad" in English aka "corn salad". I mixed it with iceberg salad for some kind of homemade mesclun. Added what is called a "vinaigrette salée", nothing more than a mayo thinned with cold water, whisked in to make it more fluid, plus more seasoning.

Served with penne in a simple homemade tomato sauce made with fresh tomatoes with an insane amount of garlic in it... yummmm! Also a bit of Vegeta in there, a seasoning made in Croatia; http://www.vegeta.com/products/vegeta





  








ContreFiletMâcheIcebergPenne1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 10, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

i met laila under a star filled sky,at the jemaa el-fna night food market in marrakech,morocco.she taught me many things,including how to cook tagine.when you wish upon a star..................

ras el hanout lamb tagine with home made preserved lemon,chick(garbanzo)peas,chiquino peppers & jewelled saffron giant cous cous.





  








RAS EL HANOUT TAGINE 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 10, 2014











  








RAS EL HANOUT TAGINE 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 10, 2014












  








RAS EL HANOUT TAGINE 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 10, 2014











  








RAS EL HANOUT TAGINE 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 10, 2014












  








RAS EL HANOUT TAGINE 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 10, 2014











  








RAS EL HANOUT TAGINE 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 10, 2014












  








RAS EL HANOUT TAGINE 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 10, 2014











  








RAS EL HANOUT TAGINE 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 10, 2014












  








RAS EL HANOUT TAGINE 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 10, 2014











  








RAS EL HANOUT TAGINE 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 10, 2014












  








RAS EL HANOUT TAGINE 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 10, 2014











  








RAS EL HANOUT TAGINE 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 10, 2014


----------



## mike9

Penne with pesto, seared marinated grape tomatoes and sauteed sea scallops with a mixed green salad with toasted pine nuts and an avocado cream dressing.  Yes it was delicious.


----------



## teamfat

I made a chicken and lentil stew last night, pretty good.  The best part was toasting some coriander seeds, then smashing them up before throwing into the pot with the shallot and garlic already smelling so good.  THAT"S aroma therapy!

Served the leftover stew on some lain white rice tonight, it tasted better than last night.  Did a cardboard tube of rustic french bread to accompany - not as good as home made but a very nice addition to the meal.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

teamfat said:


> The best part was toasting some coriander seeds, then smashing them up before throwing into the pot with the shallot and garlic already smelling so good. THAT"S aroma therapy!


I've only started toasting my coriander seeds, normally along with some cumin seeds, a few months ago. Usually to marinate some lamb chops that end up on the grill. I LOVE the smell in the house!!


----------



## jonpaul

saturday night?gotta be kebabs,charred on the outside,pink & tender inside!!persian lamb(welsh lamb neck fillet)kebab marinaded in saffron infused onion/garlic water with pitta & a simple green salad.the kebab was dressed with diluted,natural yogurt.





  








PERSIAN LAMB KEBABS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 12, 2014











  








PERSIAN LAMB KEBABS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 12, 2014












  








PERSIAN LAMB KEBABS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 12, 2014











  








PERSIAN LAMB KEBABS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 12, 2014












  








PERSIAN LAMB KEBABS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 12, 2014











  








PERSIAN LAMB KEBABS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 12, 2014












  








PERSIAN LAMB KEBABS 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 12, 2014











  








PERSIAN LAMB KEBABS 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 12, 2014












  








PERSIAN LAMB KEBABS 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 12, 2014


----------



## hayden

JonPaul, I love your "in progress" shots with a passion. Preparing for your own cookbook? 

Tonight, I decided to try making a herb-crusted Salmon:





  








120114_herb-crusted-salmon_1_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Jan 12, 2014












  








120114_herb-crusted-salmon_2_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Jan 12, 2014












  








120114_herb-crusted-salmon_3_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Jan 12, 2014








Ingredients in the herb-crust:

- 1/3 cup walnuts

- 1/3 cup pinenuts

- 1/2 cup chopped parsley + basil

- 2 Tbs capers, chopped roughly
- 1 tsp wholegrain mustard

- 1 tsp olive oil

While most 'traditional' herb-crusts utilise breadcrumbs (or panko), I opted for nuts as I try to avoid grains as best I can. To get a similar texture, the nuts were chopped coarsely then ground slightly in a mortar & pestle.

Followed it up with a smoothie/cocktail combination for dessert:





  








120114_coconut-cacao-vodka_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Jan 12, 2014








- All of the coconut water (about 250-300mL) and most of the coconut flesh from a fresh young/drinking coconut

- 1 tsb coconut oil

- 2 Tbs cacao nibs

- 1 tsp chia seeds
- 1 scoop (20g) egg white protein powder

- 1 shot of vodka

Was a little too thick, but still delicious nonetheless haha.


----------



## cerise

Hayden said:


> JonPaul, I love your "in progress" shots with a passion. Preparing for your own cookbook? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> Tonight, I decided to try making a herb-crusted Salmon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120114_herb-crusted-salmon_1_lo.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> hayden
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120114_herb-crusted-salmon_2_lo.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> hayden
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120114_herb-crusted-salmon_3_lo.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> hayden
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients in the herb-crust:
> - 1/3 cup walnuts
> - 1/3 cup pinenuts
> - 1/2 cup chopped parsley + basil
> - 1 tsp wholegrain mustard
> - 1 tsp olive oil
> 
> While most 'traditional' herb-crusts utilise breadcrumbs (or panko), I opted for nuts as I try to avoid grains as best I can. To get a similar texture, the nuts were chopped coarsely then ground slightly in a mortar & pestle.
> 
> Followed it up with a smoothie/cocktail combination for dessert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120114_coconut-cacao-vodka_lo.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> hayden
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - All of the coconut water (about 250-300mL) and most of the coconut flesh from a fresh young/drinking coconut
> - 1 tsb coconut oil
> - 2 Tbs cacao nibs
> - 1 tsp chia seeds
> - 1 scoop (20g) egg white protein powder
> - 1 shot of vodka
> 
> Was a little too thick, but still delicious nonetheless haha.


Your salmon (etc.) looks spectacular!


----------



## koukouvagia

Hayden, the salmon is mouth watering and I too try to avoid grains so I'm definitely making this!  How did you cook the salmon, oven?


----------



## hayden

Thanks!

Yup, just baked in the oven at 180ºC for about 10 minutes until the crust was toasted, which coincidentally made for a perfectly cooked Salmon, for me at least anyway.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Hayden that salmon looks divine. 

Its going onto the recipe books XD.


----------



## jonpaul

Hayden said:


> JonPaul, I love your "in progress" shots with a passion. Preparing for your own cookbook? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


well......i was 'til i saw your pics.think i'll just wait for your's to hit the bookshelves,matey!!

that salmon is a world beater,nice job/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif!


----------



## hayden

Gah, I knew I forgot something! There was also 2 Tbs of capers in the herb-crust, just chopped roughly.


----------



## jonpaul

i prepped this yesterday morning before i drove over to chester,to visit mum.ideally i would let the chook marinate overnight,but it's "brass monkey" weather over here & i wanted some heat.cooked it last night & the chipotle gave it just the right amount of smokiness!

piri piri spatchcock poussin with baby avocado,dolce verde & cherry tomato salad with a yogurt dressing.i held back some unused marinade as a dipping sauce.hotttttt/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!





  








PIRI PIRI CHICKEN 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014











  








PIRI PIRI CHICKEN 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014












  








PIRI PIRI CHICKEN 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014











  








PIRI PIRI CHICKEN 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014












  








PIRI PIRI CHICKEN 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014











  








PIRI PIRI CHICKEN 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014












  








PIRI PIRI CHICKEN 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014











  








PIRI PIRI CHICKEN 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014












  








PIRI PIRI CHICKEN 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014











  








PIRI PIRI CHICKEN 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014












  








PIRI PIRI CHICKEN 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014


----------



## mike9

I was looking for a healthier way to make spinach-cheese pie and came up with this: 

I peeled and sliced an eggplant 1/4" thick and let them drain into paper towel.  Then I slathered them in well seasoned olive oil mayonaise and coated with whole wheat breadcrumbs and let them rest on racks for 20 minutes.  I preheated the oven and a lightly oiled sheet pan to 400 degrees then baked the eggplant till brown, then flipped and after browning the other side I let them cool on racks.  Later I assembled the spanakopita as I normally would and baked it at 350 for 45 - 50 minutes.  It is delicious - I encourage you to try it.  We did not miss the phyllo and the copious amounts of butter at all. 

I pan basted some stripped bass fillets to go with it - man that was good.


----------



## koukouvagia

That sounds interesting, I may try that with zucchini instead of eggplant. I've been making it with less phylo dough or you can make it only with a top layer of phyllo


----------



## jonpaul

japanese tonight.saw rika(how gorgeeeeous is she?i'm in love/img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif!!)cook this on nhk's "dining with the chef".thought i'd give it a shot.as with most japanese grub,absolutely delicious & you actually feel healthier after you've eaten it than before you started/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif!dead simple too,only *** is chamfering the corners of the daikon "nuggets",so that they don't roughen up,when they are simmering & knock against each other.guess that's typical japanese eye for detail and,if rika says "do it",i do.hmmmmmmm..............

daikon to butabara no nimono....pork belly braised in sake then simmered with daikon in a mirin,soy & sugar broth.served with steamed pak choi & dressed with shichimi togarashi & spring onion(scallion).





  








BELLY PORK & DAIKON 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014











  








BELLY PORK & DAIKON 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014












  








BELLY PORK & DAIKON 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014











  








BELLY PORK & DAIKON 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014












  








BELLY PORK & DAIKON 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014











  








BELLY PORK & DAIKON 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014












  








BELLY PORK & DAIKON 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014











  








BELLY PORK & DAIKON 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014












  








BELLY PORK & DAIKON 09.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014











  








BELLY PORK & DAIKON 10.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014












  








BELLY PORK & DAIKON 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014











  








BELLY PORK & DAIKON 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014












  








BELLY PORK & DAIKON 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014











  








BELLY PORK & DAIKON 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 13, 2014


----------



## teamfat

While watching football over the weekend I saw the Arby's ad about their french dips.  So I bought a small rump roast, deli rolls and such.

After the roast had cooled for a while I started to slice.  My wife came home and saw me cutting slices that were raw in the center, she was a bit concerned.  I told her not to worry, after they finished their bath in the hot broth the meat would be done to her liking, and still tender.

The sandwiches were quite nice.  Same again tonight, except I think I will make some sweet tater roasties to go on the side.

mjb.


----------



## helloitslucas

JonPaul said:


> japanese tonight.saw rika(how gorgeeeeous is she?i'm in love/img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif!!)_*cook this on nhk's "dining with the chef"*_.thought i'd give it a shot.as with most japanese grub,absolutely delicious & you actually feel healthier after you've eaten it than before you started/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif!dead simple too,only *** is chamfering the corners of the daikon "nuggets",so that they don't roughen up,when they are simmering & knock against each other.guess that's typical japanese eye for detail and,if rika says "do it",i do.hmmmmmmm..............
> 
> daikon to butabara no nimono....pork belly braised in sake then simmered with daikon in a mirin,soy & sugar broth.served with steamed pak choi & dressed with shichimi togarashi & spring onion(scallion).


Just checked out NHK's "Dining with the chef" and I found a lot of great recipes on there. Thanks for that!





  








1502548_10152104131814407_1583185957_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 13, 2014








I couldn't be bothered to go to the store, so I had to use up some vegetables and eggs so I made a potato, cheese and caramelized onion quiche.


----------



## jonpaul

helloitslucas said:


> Just checked out NHK's "Dining with the chef" and I found a lot of great recipes on there. Thanks for that!
> 
> I couldn't be bothered to go to the store, so I had to use up some vegetables and eggs so I made a potato, cheese and caramelized onion quiche.


good eh?!! it's one of the very few cooking shows that i watch these days.i'm hoping to get to japan in the next 12 months.

nice quiche,lucas/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!


----------



## jonpaul

last nights dinner:fusilli lunghi col buco with mussels & chorizo iberico picante in a saffron infused white wine/single(light)cream sauce.





  








FUSILLI LUNGHI COL BUCO MUSSELS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 15, 2014











  








FUSILLI LUNGHI COL BUCO MUSSELS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 15, 2014












  








FUSILLI LUNGHI COL BUCO MUSSELS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 15, 2014











  








FUSILLI LUNGHI COL BUCO MUSSELS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 15, 2014












  








FUSILLI LUNGHI COL BUCO MUSSELS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 15, 2014











  








FUSILLI LUNGHI COL BUCO MUSSELS 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 15, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas

shells.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 15, 2014








Stuffed Conchiglioni. The stuffing is ricotta, mozzarella, mushroom and wilted rucula and it's in my homemade pasta sauce.


----------



## koukouvagia

helloitslucas is that the cooking vessel, the serving plate or your plate?  Either way it looks yummy.


----------



## helloitslucas




----------



## chrisbelgium

Something really simple but delicious; rustic sausage, savoy cabbage and lentils. Ah, and some mustard of course





  








WorstSavooiLinzen.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 15, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas

ChrisBelgium said:


> Something really simple but delicious; rustic sausage, savoy cabbage and lentils. Ah, and some mustard of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorstSavooiLinzen.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 15, 2014


I know what I will be making for myself tomorrow night! Looks like exactly what I have been craving. I will have to throw some hot mustard on there, of course.


----------



## guest

We had some local cuisine. A brown jambalaya with pork (boston butt) and smoked pork sausage.





  








District5-20140104-00115_zps68ae2348.jpg




__
guest


__
Jan 16, 2014











  








District5-20140104-00118_zps34414d4d.jpg




__
guest


__
Jan 16, 2014











  








District5-20140104-00120_zps5b9eba13.jpg




__
guest


__
Jan 16, 2014












  








District11-20140104-00123_zps15c331b8.jpg




__
guest


__
Jan 16, 2014











  








District5-20140104-00125_zps00621438.jpg




__
guest


__
Jan 16, 2014








A six ingredient + spice, one pot meal. Rice, pork, sausage, chicken stock, onions, and cajun seasoning mix.


----------



## chef torrie

Indeed Wahoo is a wonderful fish. 

Chefedb, totally agree wwith you. I often crave a simple "breakfast dinner" sometimes.


----------



## jonpaul

had some mussels in the fridge from the previous night's meal,so last night it was chinese "surf n' turf".pork & mussel stirfry with oyster sauce steamed choi sum & rice.





  








PORK & MUSSEL STIR FRY 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 16, 2014











  








PORK & MUSSEL STIR FRY 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 16, 2014












  








PORK & MUSSEL STIR FRY 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 16, 2014











  








PORK & MUSSEL STIR FRY 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 16, 2014












  








PORK & MUSSEL STIR FRY 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 16, 2014











  








PORK & MUSSEL STIR FRY 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 16, 2014












  








PORK & MUSSEL STIR FRY 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 16, 2014











  








PORK & MUSSEL STIR FRY 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 16, 2014












  








PORK & MUSSEL STIR FRY 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 16, 2014











  








PORK & MUSSEL STIR FRY 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 16, 2014












  








PORK & MUSSEL STIR FRY 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 16, 2014











  








PORK & MUSSEL STIR FRY 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 16, 2014


----------



## eastshores

No shame in my game.. paper plate and all.. tonight was about getting food in my belly! This was pre-smash.





  








WP_20140116_004A.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 16, 2014


----------



## chefbuba

Meat on Wheat.......Looks good!


----------



## chefbuba

Shrimp & pork dumplings in broth with roast pork, chicken, krab & veggies. Soy, sesame & garlic chili paste for a bit of heat.




  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 17, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

surf n' turf for me,last night.28 day dry aged welsh ribeye & scottish langoustines on the griddle.simple salad & ice cold peroni.steak was 2 mins each side on a smokin' hot griddle then rested while the lango's were cooked.perfick/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif!!





  








RIBEYE & LANGOUSTINES 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 17, 2014











  








RIBEYE & LANGOUSTINES 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 17, 2014












  








RIBEYE & LANGOUSTINES 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 17, 2014











  








RIBEYE & LANGOUSTINES 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 17, 2014












  








RIBEYE & LANGOUSTINES 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 17, 2014











  








RIBEYE & LANGOUSTINES 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 17, 2014












  








RIBEYE & LANGOUSTINES 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 17, 2014











  








RIBEYE & LANGOUSTINES 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 17, 2014












  








RIBEYE & LANGOUSTINES 016.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 17, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

JP; two such high-end products, I'm in. Remember to make me a dish like that when I visit!


----------



## jonpaul

ChrisBelgium said:


> JP; two such high-end products, I'm in. Remember to make me a dish like that when I visit!


"a bit of what you fancy does you good" as they say,chris!you're more than welcome anytime,matey/img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif!


----------



## jonpaul

life's all about balance in my book,which includes my food.the night before last i had a hunk of red meat(and bloody good it was too!)so last night i compensated with a healthy,low fat dish.healthy/low fat maybe,but big on flavours....spanish fish stew.ridiculously fresh cornish hake in a roasted red pepper/fresh tomato/saffron sauce with butter beans & spanish black olives.washed down with a lightly chilled cotes catalanes carignan 2011,red.oh boy/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!





  








SPANISH FISH STEW 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 18, 2014











  








SPANISH FISH STEW 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 18, 2014












  








SPANISH FISH STEW 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 18, 2014











  








SPANISH FISH STEW 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 18, 2014












  








SPANISH FISH STEW 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 18, 2014











  








SPANISH FISH STEW 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 18, 2014












  








SPANISH FISH STEW 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 18, 2014











  








SPANISH FISH STEW 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 18, 2014












  








SPANISH FISH STEW 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 18, 2014











  








SPANISH FISH STEW 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 18, 2014












  








SPANISH FISH STEW 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 18, 2014











  








SPANISH FISH STEW 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 18, 2014












  








SPANISH FISH STEW 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 18, 2014











  








SPANISH FISH STEW 016.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 18, 2014


----------



## eastshores

JonPaul.. beautiful as always. Thank you for sharing. How many people have a tajine? I know I don't! This could probably be adapted to a "crock pot" but I love what you did.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

chefbuba said:


> Shrimp & pork dumplings in broth with roast pork, chicken, krab & veggies. Soy, sesame & garlic chili paste for a bit of heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 17, 2014


@chefbuba are those house-made dumplings? and do I see char siu in there too? baby bok choi and shitakis ? Yum! I know it hasn't been that cold in our part of the country (PST) but I love a good bowl of soup anytime!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

View media item 92099 View media item 92098
I found these boneless country pork ribs _real cheap _the other day and was trying to think of what to do with them... DING DING DING!

I had some Espresso Spice Rub from my friend @durangojo

... gave them a good pat dry, a drizzle of oil, and then a goodly rub...

onto the gas grill over indirect heat with just a kiss of apple wood smoke ... and

presto changeo...

a de~li~cious meal on the table after a very long dry spell of *NO COOKING *(WHAT?!)

so many mahalos (thanks) Joey!


----------



## chefbuba

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @chefbuba are those house-made dumplings? and do I see char siu in there too? baby bok choi and shitakis ? Yum! I know it hasn't been that cold in our part of the country (PST) but I love a good bowl of soup anytime!


No house made dumplings, got them at the Asian market when I went to Portland last week, wish I had bought more they were very good.

Its always cold enough here for soup.....not much of a temp swing right now, upper 40's to low 50's.


----------



## french fries

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View media item 92099 View media item 92098
> I found these boneless country pork ribs _real cheap _the other day and was trying to think of what to do with them... DING DING DING!
> 
> I had some Espresso Spice Rub from my friend @durangojo
> 
> ... gave them a good pat dry, a drizzle of oil, and then a goodly rub...
> 
> onto the gas grill over indirect heat with just a kiss of apple wood smoke ... and
> 
> presto changeo...
> 
> a de~li~cious meal on the table after a very long dry spell of *NO COOKING *(WHAT?!)
> 
> so many mahalos (thanks) Joey!


Those look soooo good K~girl. How long did you leave them on the grill for? And do you know what's in that Espresso rub?


----------



## french fries

eastshores said:


> JonPaul.. beautiful as always. Thank you for sharing. How many people have a tajine? I know I don't! This could probably be adapted to a "crock pot" but I love what you did.


I have a tajine and use it very often... if I don't use it (for example because I want to cook a smaller or larger quantity than my tajine will fit) then I use a simple pot, stainless steel pot, or my large dutch oven. You can use just about any cooking vessel you own, clay or ceramic being closer, enameled cast iron works great too, but a regular stainless steel pan works just as well.


----------



## jonpaul

eastshores said:


> JonPaul.. beautiful as always. Thank you for sharing. How many people have a tajine? I know I don't! This could probably be adapted to a "crock pot" but I love what you did.





French Fries said:


> I have a tajine and use it very often... if I don't use it (for example because I want to cook a smaller or larger quantity than my tajine will fit) then I use a simple pot, stainless steel pot, or my large dutch oven. You can use just about any cooking vessel you own, clay or ceramic being closer, enameled cast iron works great too, but a regular stainless steel pan works just as well.


thanks "easty",much appreciated!.i'm greedy,i've got two!the standard size le creuset in the pics & a big boy from ikea.i very often use them whether the dish i am cooking is a tagine or not,as in the case of the fish stew.i wouldn't recommend cooking it in a crock pot.although i used a tagine,which suggests long slow cooking,the whole dish only took about 25 mins.15 mins to cook the "rawness"out of the sauce & 10 mins to cook the fish.

hey FF!!another tagine fan....magical aren't they?!!.completely agree with the alternative cooking pots,with the proviso that they have tight fitting lids.as you know,part of the tagine magic is moisture/flavour conservation by condensing steam in the cooler "hat" which then drips back into the food.


----------



## jonpaul

saturday night in & i'm entertaining.she asked for chinese & i wanted a dish that could be prepped well in advance & needed minimal cooking to finish.the ribs were bagged up & chucked in the fridge to marinate,the night before.likewise,the rice was boiled the night before.all that was needed on the night,was to whack the ribs in the oven at 180c/350f for 50 mins,the rice was 5 mins in the wok & 2 mins in the steamer for the pak choi.result!!i reckon those ribs came off a dino pig!tesco have a permanent line of outdoor reared "meaty" pork ribs & those three ribs weighed in at over a kilo/nearly 3lbs....1lb of meaty porkiness each/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!i last cooked this dish about a month ago & used those pics.

tyrannoporkus ribicus with prawn fried rice & steamed oyster sauce pak choi.chilled blanquette de limoux colder than a penguins chuff!





  








CHINESE RIBS & PRAWN FRIED RICE 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 19, 2014











  








CHINESE RIBS & PRAWN FRIED RICE 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 19, 2014












  








CHINESE RIBS & PRAWN FRIED RICE 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 19, 2014











  








CHINESE RIBS & PRAWN FRIED RICE 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 19, 2014












  








CHINESE RIBS & PRAWN FRIED RICE 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 19, 2014











  








CHINESE RIBS & PRAWN FRIED RICE 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 19, 2014












  








CHINESE RIBS & PRAWN FRIED RICE 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 19, 2014











  








CHINESE RIBS & PRAWN FRIED RICE 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 19, 2014












  








CHINESE RIBS & PRAWN FRIED RICE 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 19, 2014











  








CHINESE RIBS & PRAWN FRIED RICE 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 19, 2014












  








CHINESE RIBS & PRAWN FRIED RICE 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 19, 2014











  








CHINESE RIBS & PRAWN FRIED RICE 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 19, 2014












  








CHINESE RIBS & PRAWN FRIED RICE 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 19, 2014











  








CHINESE RIBS & PRAWN FRIED RICE 019.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 19, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Rabbit stew with prunes cooked in Belgian Westmalle trappist beer.*





  








KonijnMetPruimen2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 19, 2014








A true Belgian Flemish classic. I posted the recipe here; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/79160/rabbit-stew-with-prunes-cooked-in-trappist-beer#post_455271


----------



## helloitslucas

chicken.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 19, 2014








Chicken breast with potato and carrot puree, fried shoestring potatoes and a honey mustard pine nut sauce. The pine nut sauce was hard to make appealing looking even though it was tasty. I am terrible at plating, so this was a bit of an exercise for me. I would love some suggestions. It was tastier than it looks!


----------



## mike9

Our annual birthday party (21yrs in a row) and we went Greek.

Leg of Lamb Greek style

Pastitso made with ground turkey and turkey sausage (for the non believers)

Crunchy kale chips

People brought a variety of salads, steamed veg, roast veg, taramasalata, olives cheese, bread, lots of wine and hard cider, lemon cake with ginger ice cream - oh it was all good.

The lamb was perfect and I was surprised that everyone loved the pastitso - but if you think about it - it's mac 'n cheese with spiced meat so what's not to like. I used Dreamfields macaroni and the white sauce was milk, eggs and corn starch so no extra carbs from flour.

Here is a picture of "Greek Town" in Detroit in the 70's so you have a little background.





  








s_international_ca_1975.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 19, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas

That reminds me, Mike, about the first time I had real Greek food. I was opposed to steamed vegetables of any kind because I grew up on frozen veggies that were then steamed(ick!). Then my Greek friend invited me over for Thanksgiving many years ago and his grandma steamed vegetables briefly and then put them in the pickling liquid that they used for spicy marinated olives. Blew my mind! I actually give her credit for my love of vegetables now.

Do you have a recipe for the pastitso you used? I am very interested. Happy birthday!


----------



## cerise

Mike, no moussaka?  I luv pastitsio. Never had it with ground turkey & sausage. Cool pic. There's a restaurant I want to return to called The Great Greek. Oppa!


----------



## mike9

I though about Moussaka, but the lamb and Pastitso was enough work.  I'll try to post that recipe when I get a minute.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

French Fries said:


> kaneohegirlinaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> View media item 92099 View media item 92098
> 
> 
> 
> Those look soooo good K~girl. How long did you leave them on the grill for? And do you know what's in that Espresso rub?
Click to expand...

@French Fries the rub was a gift from Durangojo that she brought me when she visited with me at my home in Arizona on their way to California for the Winter.

The pork wasn't cut very thick, maybe an inch, so I cooked them over indirect heat on the gas grill for maybe a total of 10-15 minutes, I think, I wasn't watching, I went by feel and then a final check with the thermapen, pulled them at 155°, tented the babies, grilled the veg and then sliced for service.

My husband asked for more, he really enjoyed it, but I limit our animal protein.


----------



## french fries

Thank you!!


----------



## jonpaul

what a coincidence,bit of "greek thing"going on last night!last night's dinner was pork"souvlaki"(minus the skewers!).battened out leg steaks marinated in lemon juice,red wine vinegar,evoo,garlic & oregano with steamed spaghetti squash & flat beans baked in tomato & garlic.chilled mythos beer/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!





  








PORK SOUVLAKI 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 20, 2014











  








PORK SOUVLAKI 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 20, 2014












  








PORK SOUVLAKI 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 20, 2014











  








PORK SOUVLAKI 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 20, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

I've been really meaning to make pastitsio lately.  I've been craving it!


----------



## teamfat

The lamb is shaking off the chill, while the garlic, rosemary, mint, coriander seeds, black peppercorns, salt, etc. are ready to go for a spin before meeting up with olive oil and lemon juice.

Since taking this picture the lamb has been anointed and put in the oven. The kitchen smells *wonderful*





  








IMG_0307.JPG




__
teamfat


__
Jan 22, 2014


----------



## teamfat

IMG_0308.JPG




__
teamfat


__
Jan 22, 2014








Not that attractive of a photo. The lamb was quite tasty, the herb crust ( those little black chunks ) was nice, the curry was good. I thought I still had some green onions to garnish the curry, but no. It could have used a bit of freshness, like some sliced chiles or curry leaves.

But I am full, and I am happy.

mjb.


----------



## paisley pam

Well I had my boyfriend, his dad and his two boys over for dinner last night so I made a chicken, bacon & mushroom bake with creamy dijon sauce and potato gratin topping with breadcrumbs with parmesan. This was delicious, if I do say so myself! It's easy because you can make it the day before (as I did_)_ and only takes 30-40 mins in oven to reheat and crisp topping.

Went down a storm and ideal if you are feeding a big party, definitely be making this again.


----------



## jonpaul

hot & tasty one last night!.mussels with chorizo,dolce rosso peppers,san antonio tomatoes,scotch bonnet chilli,lots of garlic,crusty bread rolls & ice cold muscadet....perfick/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!!





  








MUSSELS CHORIZO & PEPPERS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 22, 2014











  








MUSSELS CHORIZO & PEPPERS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 22, 2014











  








MUSSELS CHORIZO & PEPPERS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 22, 2014











  








MUSSELS CHORIZO & PEPPERS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 22, 2014












  








MUSSELS CHORIZO & PEPPERS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 22, 2014











  








MUSSELS CHORIZO & PEPPERS 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 22, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Paisley Pam said:


> Well I had my boyfriend, his dad and his two boys over for dinner last night so I made a chicken, bacon & mushroom bake with creamy dijon sauce and potato gratin topping with breadcrumbs with parmesan. This was delicious, if I do say so myself! It's easy because you can make it the day before (as I did_)_ and only takes 30-40 mins in oven to reheat and crisp topping.
> 
> Went down a storm and ideal if you are feeding a big party, definitely be making this again.


Nice, can you share your recipe?


----------



## koukouvagia

teamfat said:


> IMG_0308.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 22, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that attractive of a photo. The lamb was quite tasty, the herb crust ( those little black chunks ) was nice, the curry was good. I thought I still had some green onions to garnish the curry, but no. It could have used a bit of freshness, like some sliced chiles or curry leaves.
> 
> But I am full, and I am happy.
> 
> mjb.


Looks really good. What cut of meat is that? Upon first sight I thought this was hollandaise sauce which gave me an idea - wouldn't it be nice to serve roasted lamb with boiled new potatoes drizzled in hollandaise sauce??? I think I'm making that super soon.


----------



## teamfat

It does look like hollandaise, but it a creamy curry with that turmeric yellow tint.  The hunk of lamb was a bone in shoulder roast.

mjb.


----------



## jonpaul

freezing cold & blowing a gale last night,still is....but with hailstones thrown in...ahh well,any road up,perfect night for comfort food!

steamed blackbean/garlic chicken thighs & red peppers with stirfried udon noodles,beansprouts & shallots.





  








STEAMED BLACK BEAN CHICKEN 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 23, 2014











  








STEAMED BLACK BEAN CHICKEN 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 23, 2014












  








STEAMED BLACK BEAN CHICKEN 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 23, 2014











  








STEAMED BLACK BEAN CHICKEN 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 23, 2014












  








STEAMED BLACK BEAN CHICKEN 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 23, 2014











  








STEAMED BLACK BEAN CHICKEN 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 23, 2014












  








STEAMED BLACK BEAN CHICKEN 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 23, 2014











  








STEAMED BLACK BEAN CHICKEN 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 23, 2014












  








STEAMED BLACK BEAN CHICKEN 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 23, 2014











  








STEAMED BLACK BEAN CHICKEN 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 23, 2014












  








STEAMED BLACK BEAN CHICKEN 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 23, 2014











  








STEAMED BLACK BEAN CHICKEN 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 23, 2014


----------



## mike9

A simple cold weather meal.  I browned a coil of pork sausage in some olive oil then set aside and added peperoncino, a garlic/parsley paste, big spoonful of tomato paste to cook then a 14oz can of tomatoes, a dash of balsamic, a tsp of honey and salt to taste.  When my linguini was half way done I transferred it to the sauce pan with a ladle of the water and finished it.  All this took maybe 30 minutes start to finish.  I plated and topped with parsley and parmigiano and it was a very satisfying end to such a cold day.


----------



## jonpaul

fried chicken last night.....battened out chicken thighs double dipped in seasoned fine cornmeal/buttermilk,griddled aubergine(egg plant)with a dribble of hot sauce & mashed 'taters.perfick/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!





  








FRIED CHICKEN 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 24, 2014











  








FRIED CHICKEN 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 24, 2014












  








FRIED CHICKEN 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 24, 2014











  








FRIED CHICKEN 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 24, 2014


----------



## chefbuba

Baked shells with home made garlic fennel sausage, marinara, ricotta, goat cheese topped with provolone.




  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 24, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 24, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 24, 2014


----------



## jarmo

Chicken...

Indian style...





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 24, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 24, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 24, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 24, 2014












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 24, 2014












  








6.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 24, 2014












  








7.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 24, 2014












  








8.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 24, 2014












  








9.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 24, 2014












  








10.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 24, 2014












  








11.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 24, 2014


----------



## french fries

Jamo, simple but very elegant table setting and presentation! (your last picture)


----------



## eastshores

No pictures. Simple dinner.. our supermarket makes a "Caribbean Chicken Salad" that I find to be very good. I should probably make my own some time but this is good for late night convenience. Got fresh sourdough that I am going to butter grill for a sandwich. Will have some chips with it.


----------



## jonpaul

my local tesco has a permanent line,on the butchery counter,of fillet steak "tails"....the tapered ends left after the choice centre cuts have been taken.slightly less tender,but much tastier imo,than the choicer cuts,they are perfect for stroganoff & weigh in at £10/kilo about $7.5/lb cheaper too...winner winner stroganoff dinner!

beef stroganoff cooked ultra fast/med rare in the wok & served as they do,in parts of russia & iran,with crispy french fries/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!





  








STROGANOFF 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 25, 2014











  








STROGANOFF 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 25, 2014












  








STROGANOFF 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 25, 2014











  








STROGANOFF 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 25, 2014












  








STROGANOFF 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 25, 2014











  








STROGANOFF 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 25, 2014












  








STROGANOFF 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 25, 2014











  








STROGANOFF 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 25, 2014












  








STROGANOFF 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 25, 2014











  








STROGANOFF 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 25, 2014












  








STROGANOFF 015.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 25, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Paella "Congelador"*

I cleaned out some stuff from my freezer yesterday. I didn't even had to think for a second what to do with it, it had to be paella, more specific seafood paella. Don't get me wrong, if you have nice and fresh seafood available, do go for fresh. Maybe this is also more some kind of a demystification of how to make an acceptably good paella without the nonsense, and above all, without using a paellera, aka paella pan which I don't have. A simple pan will do. Players; frozen seafood mix, a few frozen left-over "place", frozen peas, homemade but frozen mussel juice from cooking mussels. Paella rice of course and some good saffron. There's also a shallot in it and a clove of garlic. I added an equal part of water to the mussel juice or the whole preparation would go very salty. And, always measure for a correct ratio rice/liquid; I measure 1 cup of rice and 2 cups of stock, which is the diluted mussel juice, in which I steeped the saffron. Allow the seafood to defrost just a little and cook in the paella for the shortest possible time, the peas for a longer time and you'll have a very acceptable paella!





  








PaellaCongelador1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 25, 2014











  








PaellaCongelador2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 25, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas

korean.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 25, 2014








Tonight I made buldak, or "fire chicken" in Korean, and it was spicy. And I mean SPICY, even for me. I am very happy with the recipe I came up with and I can't wait to make this again. Had me sweating!


----------



## jarmo

Cordon Bleu...





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 25, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 25, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 25, 2014












  








31.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 25, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 25, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Boy, @helloitslucas that chicken looks good! I may have to try that in the very near future.

mjb.


----------



## jonpaul

thanks for the idea/inspiration,chris!!had a guest for dinner last night....i ate her liver with some fava beans & a good chi....anyway,back to dinner/guest,not cooked paella for yonks & it really is the ideal dish for sharing.dead simple but impressive too.paella made with prawns,crevettes,skinless chicken thighs,chorizo iberico picante,fresh mussels & belly pork.cooked it in my "big boy" ikea tagine/paella pan combo.damn clever those swedes.....





  








PAELLA 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014











  








PAELLA 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








PAELLA 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014











  








PAELLA 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








PAELLA 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014











  








PAELLA 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








PAELLA 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014











  








PAELLA 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








PAELLA 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014











  








PAELLA 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








PAELLA 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014











  








PAELLA 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








PAELLA 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014











  








PAELLA 016.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 26, 2014


----------



## chefsaunders

I have personal problems right now, my wife is in the hospital, but I did make a simple dinner of sautéed vegetables, on a bed of garlic, parsley rice. Did not have desert, thanks for your email.


----------



## jarmo

Sunday snacks.

Sesame chicken wings...





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 26, 2014








edit:

Marinade: ½ dl honey, 3/4 dl soy sauce, 4 tsp sesame oil, 3 tsp garlic powder, 6 tsp sesame seeds, pepper, juice from one lemon, chopped spring onions.
Let marinate in the fridge for 2 hour.
Bake in oven at 175°c for ~one hour, until golden brown.
Baste a few times with the remaining marinate.
Sprinkle more sesame seeds before eating.

Nam nam...


----------



## jonpaul

one of my favourite cuts of beef is ox cheek.probably one of the hardest working muscles on the beast but,as we all know,the harder it works the tastier it is.it also needs long,slow n' low cooking.added bonus is that it is also about the cheapest cut at £5/kilo-$3.50/lb!.a few simple ingredients sealed in a pot,popped in a low oven before i drove over to chester to visit mum,got back 4 hours later & only had to boil the rice.job done!

red braised ox cheek with saffron rice.





  








RED BRAISED OX CHEEK 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 27, 2014











  








RED BRAISED OX CHEEK 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 27, 2014












  








RED BRAISED OX CHEEK 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 27, 2014











  








RED BRAISED OX CHEEK 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 27, 2014












  








RED BRAISED OX CHEEK 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 27, 2014











  








RED BRAISED OX CHEEK 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 27, 2014












  








RED BRAISED OX CHEEK 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 27, 2014











  








RED BRAISED OX CHEEK 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 27, 2014












  








RED BRAISED OX CHEEK 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 27, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

Very nice JP, I love stews made of cheeks, pork or beef. Such tasty meat.


----------



## brandon odell

20140124_192230.jpg




__
brandon odell


__
Jan 28, 2014








A local high end grocery chain had some no roll tenderloin for $7.99/lb this past weekend. They looked really nice so I took a chance and was rewarded nicely. Did a simple pan sear with a morel (dried) red wine redux. Not bad for a plate that cost about $5 to make.


----------



## jonpaul

found a couple pf gressingham duck breasts on "yellow label" in tesco yesterday.one for the freezer & one for last nights dinner:

hoisin duck breast with marcona almonds & oyster sauce/sesame steamed choi sum.





  








STIRFRIED DUCK & CHOI SUM 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 28, 2014











  








STIRFRIED DUCK & CHOI SUM 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 28, 2014












  








STIRFRIED DUCK & CHOI SUM 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 28, 2014











  








STIRFRIED DUCK & CHOI SUM 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 28, 2014












  








STIRFRIED DUCK & CHOI SUM 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 28, 2014











  








STIRFRIED DUCK & CHOI SUM 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 28, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

quick & simple one last night...damn tasty tho'/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!

spit roast guinea fowl with garlic & thyme,dill potato salad,peppadew peppers & mrs elswoods haimisha cuke slices.




  








GUINEA FOWL 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 29, 2014











  








GUINEA FOWL 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 29, 2014












  








GUINEA FOWL 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 29, 2014











  








GUINEA FOWL 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 29, 2014












  








GUINEA FOWL 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 29, 2014











  








GUINEA FOWL 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 29, 2014


----------



## eastshores

JP I like those pairings.. nice offsets for a rich roast yard bird. I am going to dinner with friends tonight but I made a favorite of mine for lunch. Broccoli and cheddar. Did some grilled pumpernickel croutons as garnish. Not a great photo but it is very rainy and dark around my parts today.





  








soups.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 29, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Gee, was thinking of a cauliflower cheddar soup for tomorrow.  Have no pumpernickel, but my wife loves my homemade croutons, hates the storebought cubes.

mjb.


----------



## jonpaul

eastshores said:


> JP I like those pairings.. nice offsets for a rich roast yard bird. I am going to dinner with friends tonight but I made a favorite of mine for lunch. Broccoli and cheddar. Did some grilled pumpernickel croutons as garnish. Not a great photo but it is very rainy and dark around my parts today.


thanks easty!!guinea fowl is my favourite game bird.not as "gamey" as pheasant etc,but far more flavour than your average chicken and,like most game,very low in fat too.

nothing wrong with the photo or the food imo,mate.perfick grub for a winters eve.nice job/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif!


----------



## jonpaul

balkan cevapcici burgers last night.traditionally,they are made in sausage shape kebabs & grilled over charcoal.lamb,pork & beef mince with paprika,onion,garlic,salt,cayenne,black pepper,an egg to bind & baking soda.the magic is in the baking soda.added to the mix & left to work for an hour before cooking....makes for a beautifully light but firm burger.works in meatballs & meatloaf too!!

served in pitta with hot sauce & a simple salad with yogurt dressing.ice cold peroni/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!





  








CEVAPCICI 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 30, 2014











  








CEVAPCICI 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 30, 2014












  








CEVAPCICI 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 30, 2014











  








CEVAPCICI 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 30, 2014












  








CEVAPCICI 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 30, 2014











  








CEVAPCICI 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 30, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

Simplicity on another very grey Wednesday in Januari somewhere in Europe.

*Croque Madame*

This was more "what did you have for lunch..." sorry for that.

Good white bread, slice of "paterskaas" or Belgian abbey cheese in your money, slice of good cooked ham. Pan fried (!) in very little oil (cover the pan with a sheet of alu foil. So far it would be a croque Monsieur. An egg on top and we have a croque Madame. Look at the cheese peeping out, all nicely crunched up where it touched the hot pan.... drooooool





  








croque madame.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 30, 2014








*Italian flat beans aka Romano beans à la Grecque with steak*

Those beans look like they went under a bus; very long and flat ones. Cut them up in bitesize pieces, boil as long as it takes (8-10 minutes!), drain and refresh under cold water.

"A la Grecque" preparation; sweat garlic and shallot, add a pinch of chili flakes, add pasata or whatever tomato style you prefer, even fresh ones. Let cook for a while, then add cooked beans and seasoning. I have posted a few more classic "à la Grecque" preparations (=in a spicy tomato sauce) as they are called, using other veggies instead of beans; namely leeks and mushrooms on another occasion.





  








SteakSnijbonenTomaat.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 30, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

I thought croque madame had bechamel sauce too.

I always love your a la grecque dishes.  I'm not sure what makes them "greek" but at least they look tasty


----------



## chrisbelgium

AFAIK, you're at least half right, Koukou. Classic croque Monsieur preparations, meaning "according to the French food bibles" have béchamel on top. In fact a Mornay (béchamel with cheese). In my country we let the béchamel behind. I'm not sure what the bible says about croque Madame where an egg is used. Maybe, dunno.

The "à la Grecque" thing is another French food bible preparation. I wouldn't bet my money on it that it is effectively Greek, but as you know, what the French food bible says is law in Gastronomia.

The Spanish "patatas bravas" are in fact another "à la Grecque" preparation (with my deepest apologies towards my Spanish friends for saying this!)


----------



## helloitslucas

1546445_10152144071254407_1816013462_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 30, 2014








I was craving Casey's taco pizza(midwesterners would know about it) so I decided to try and make it. Even the taco sauce tastes just like the kind they use. Not pretty, but yum! Complete comfort food.


----------



## hayden

From a couple nights ago...

To think I've made this dish tens of times before, and not a single instance has been photogenic, then the ONE time I do it even slightly different (on holidays no less!), it turns out perfect.





  








280114_creamy-prawn-pasta_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Jan 30, 2014








This is based on my partner's dad's "creamy prawn pasta" recipe, albeit now a dairy-free, grain-free variant. Obvious changes are zucchini instead of pasta (normally julienne'd, though this time parpadelle'd), coconut cream instead of regular cream, and the addition of cherry tomatoes and what would normally be asparagus (though this time broccolini), and minus the sprinkle of cheese on top.

A really ridiculously tasty, easy to cook and (most importantly) healthy meal.


----------



## jonpaul

one of my favourite seafood is octopus.from november up to the end of january my local tesco has them on the fresh fish counter,they are caught off the north east coast of england where the waters are deep,clean & icy cold which makes for tasty seafood!added bonus is that not only are they about the cheapest seafood(only £5/kilo,$3.50/lb),there's no fighting over who gets a leg...........

i always have a couple,tenderising,in the freezer & i watched a re run of "prometheus" the night before,which got me thinking octopus for dinner(if you've seen the movie you'll understand!!).also had some left over roasted red pepper/tomato sauce in the freezer,soooo......

spanish octopus stew with chorizo,anchovy stuffed olives,chick peas,capucine capers & crusty petit pain.ice cold "la brune"chardonnay dry & flinty as any chablis but half the price...winner winner octopiddle dinner!

the tagine is perfect for this dish as,even after freezer tenderising,the octo still needs 2.5/3 hours long & slow simmering.





  








SPANISH OCTOPUS STEW 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014











  








SPANISH OCTOPUS STEW 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014












  








SPANISH OCTOPUS STEW 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014











  








SPANISH OCTOPUS STEW 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014












  








SPANISH OCTOPUS STEW 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014











  








SPANISH OCTOPUS STEW 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014












  








SPANISH OCTOPUS STEW 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014











  








SPANISH OCTOPUS STEW 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014












  








SPANISH OCTOPUS STEW 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014











  








SPANISH OCTOPUS STEW 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014












  








SPANISH OCTOPUS STEW 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014











  








SPANISH OCTOPUS STEW 016.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

That's great JonPaul, is that tomato sauce as well?


----------



## jonpaul

Koukouvagia said:


> That's great JonPaul, is that tomato sauce as well?


thanks KK! yep,tomato & roasted red peppers.here's the ingredients,i use the fish stock gel to season the sauce.get a smoother more rounded flavour than with just salt & pepper.......




  








MIXED SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014











  








MIXED SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014












  








MIXED SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014











  








MIXED SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014












  








MIXED SEAFOOD CATAPLANA 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Jan 31, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

I love octopus, will have to try making that dish soon.

Lunch: Grilled ham and cheese with sourdough bread, provolone and black forest ham.





  








hamncheese.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 31, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas

1551754_10152147134554407_441745380_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jan 31, 2014








I wanted to make something for the potato challenge, so I made rösti with a poached egg and hollandaise sauce. It turned out pretty good and my Swiss partner said it was the best rösti she has had. Yay!


----------



## pollopicu

Loving all the dishes!


----------



## jonpaul

chinese new year yesterday,soooo,it just had to be indian/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif!!the chinese have got it spot on for new year,lasts for 15 days,so lots of time to catch up food wise.manchester is home to one of the,if not the,largest china towns in the country & it's only a ten minute tram ride from where i live.guess where i'll be this weekend!!pork rib tikka with tricolour rice,geeta's award winning hot mango chutney & raita.pork ribs marinated for 24hours in a saffron infused,spicy yogurt & meyer lemon juice marinade.the rice was made by simply boiling 3 batches of basmati...one plain,one with beetroot juice added to the water & one with turmeric.the condiments came from tesco...that good,they are not worth making yourself.happy new year!





  








PORK RIB TIKKA 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 1, 2014











  








PORK RIB TIKKA 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 1, 2014












  








PORK RIB TIKKA 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 1, 2014











  








PORK RIB TIKKA 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 1, 2014












  








PORK RIB TIKKA 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 1, 2014











  








PORK RIB TIKKA 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 1, 2014












  








PORK RIB TIKKA 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 1, 2014











  








PORK RIB TIKKA 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 1, 2014












  








PORK RIB TIKKA 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 1, 2014











  








PORK RIB TIKKA 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 1, 2014











  








PORK RIB TIKKA 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 1, 2014











  








PORK RIB TIKKA 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 1, 2014











  








PORK RIB TIKKA 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 1, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

Koukouvagia said:


> I love octopus, will have to try making that dish soon.
> 
> Lunch: Grilled ham and cheese with sourdough bread, provolone and black forest ham.


give it a go KK,you'll love it!as it's chinese new year i might try steaming one in blackbean & ginger...hmmmm.luvin' the sandwich by the way...ham & cheese,what's not to love?great piccie too!


----------



## french fries

JonPaul said:


> pork ribs marinated for 24hours in a saffron infused,spicy yogurt & meyer lemon juice marinade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PORK RIB TIKKA 012.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jonpaul
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 1, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

why thank you,FF!! much appreciate your kind words!the ribs?i buy them in tesco,on the butchery counter.they are just described as "british outdoor reared meaty pork ribs".meaty being an understatement,three ribs usually weigh in at about a kilo/2.2lbs.the heaviest i bought,were for my chinese ribs,i think i posted the pics about a week ago,they weighed 1.5kilos/3lbs...1lb each!!!!.http://www.cheftalk.com/t/69652/what-did-you-have-for-dinner/2640,fabulous flavour & only £5/kilo $3.50/lb!!.soz mate,it is a 24hr(minimum)marinade,got to give the flavours time to get into the meat & let the lemon/yogurt do it's work tenderising the meat."any road up"as they say in lancashire,here's the receep:

*PORK RIB TIKKA*.the marinade works equally well with chicken,lamb,fish & seafood.not tried it with beef,but can't see any reason why not.for all meats it is important to marinade for at least 24hrs.i marinade fish & seafood for 2-4hrs.sooooo,off we jolly well go.....enough for 4 servings.
a)1tablespoon coriander seeds.
b)3 dried bird eye chillies.
c)1teaspoon fennel seeds.
d)1teaspoon cumin seeds.
e)1heaped teaspoon ground malabar black pepper or regular black pepper.i use malabar from costco.
f)1heaped teaspoon sea salt.i use cornish or maldon.
g)1teaspoon ground turmeric.
h)pinch of saffron threads.i use iranian but spanish is good too.
i)juice of 1 lemon(i like meyer)
j)3 large garlic cloves peeled & minced.i use a microplane which turns it almost to puree.
k)1tablespoon peeled & minced ginger.ditto j) above.
l)150grammes/5.2ozs plain natural yogurt.
m)2tablespoons oil.i use rapeseed/canola oil
*METHOD*

*before you start,squeeze the lemon & "scrunch" the saffron threads between your fingers,into the lemon juice to allow the acid to draw the maximum colour/flavour from the threads,while you get on with the prep.*
1)put a),b),c),d),e) & f) in a clean,dry frying pan & roast the spices over a medium heat,shaking the pan all the time,until you can smell the spices "toasting".about 3-5 mins.the odd curl of smoke is ok but don't let them burn!!
2)tip the spices into a mortar & pestle(or spice grinder)with g)then grind as finely as poss*.*
3)tip the spices into a bowl with the lemon juice/saffron+j),k),l) & m) then mix thoroughly.
4)put your meat,fish or seafood in a food or freezer bag,tip in your marinade,seal the bag,massage gently & then marinate in the fridge for the required time.meat at least 24hrs.fish/seafood 2-4hrs.
5)remove the meat or fish etc & wipe off most of the marinade before cooking.discard the marinade.
6)i cooked the ribs for 45mins @ 180c/355f in my work top mini oven which is fan assisted.
7)for the tricolour basmati rice i just boiled 1third in salted water,1third in salted water with a heaped teaspoon of turmeric added & 1third in salted water with a couple of chuggs(sorry,no exact measure on that one!!) of beetroot juice added.drain & mix.
that's it folks...enjoy







!!


----------



## jonpaul

soooo,a few weeks ago i'm at the fresh fish counter in tesco & they were just unpacking the most beautiful hunk of fresh tuna loin.i had the fishmonger cut me a few nice thick portions,one i cooked on the night,the rest i froze.had one of my ladies around for dinner last night & replicated the meal that i cooked a few weeks ago.the photo's are from that night.the tuna actually seems to have improved with freezing,too.dinner for two to share:

teriyaki/shichimi togarashi marinaded tuna loin with steamed samphire & saffron udon noodles.ice cold blanquette de limoux




  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014












  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014











  








TERIYAKI TUNA LOIN 022.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 2, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas

panini.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 2, 2014








Roasted vegetable(eggplant, zucchini and carrot) panini with pickled red onion, whipped feta, tomato and pesto. And a side of sugar spiced carrots.


----------



## koukouvagia

JonPaul said:


> why thank you,FF!! much appreciate your kind words!the ribs?i buy them in tesco,on the butchery counter.they are just described as "british outdoor reared meaty pork ribs".meaty being an understatement,three ribs usually weigh in at about a kilo/2.2lbs.the heaviest i bought,were for my chinese ribs,i think i posted the pics about a week ago,they weighed 1.5kilos/3lbs...1lb each!!!!.http://www.cheftalk.com/t/69652/what-did-you-have-for-dinner/2640,fabulous flavour & only £5/kilo $3.50/lb!!.soz mate,it is a 24hr(minimum)marinade,got to give the flavours time to get into the meat & let the lemon/yogurt do it's work tenderising the meat."any road up"as they say in lancashire,here's the receep:
> *PORK RIB TIKKA*.the marinade works equally well with chicken,lamb,fish & seafood.not tried it with beef,but can't see any reason why not.for all meats it is important to marinade for at least 24hrs.i marinade fish & seafood for 2-4hrs.sooooo,off we jolly well go.....enough for 4 servings.
> 
> a)1tablespoon coriander seeds.
> 
> b)3 dried bird eye chillies.
> 
> c)1teaspoon fennel seeds.
> 
> d)1teaspoon cumin seeds.
> 
> e)1heaped teaspoon ground malabar black pepper or regular black pepper.i use malabar from costco.
> 
> f)1heaped teaspoon sea salt.i use cornish or maldon.
> 
> g)1teaspoon ground turmeric.
> 
> h)pinch of saffron threads.i use iranian but spanish is good too.
> 
> i)juice of 1 lemon(i like meyer)
> 
> j)3 large garlic cloves peeled & minced.i use a microplane which turns it almost to puree.
> 
> k)1tablespoon peeled & minced ginger.ditto j) above.
> 
> l)150grammes/5.2ozs plain natural yogurt.
> 
> m)2tablespoons oil.i use rapeseed/canola oil
> *METHOD*
> *before you start,squeeze the lemon & "scrunch" the saffron threads between your fingers,into the lemon juice to allow the acid to draw the maximum colour/flavour from the threads,while you get on with the prep.*
> 
> 1)put a),b),c),d),e) & f) in a clean,dry frying pan & roast the spices over a medium heat,shaking the pan all the time,until you can smell the spices "toasting".about 3-5 mins.the odd curl of smoke is ok but don't let them burn!!
> 
> 2)tip the spices into a mortar & pestle(or spice grinder)with g)then grind as finely as poss*.*
> 
> 3)tip the spices into a bowl with the lemon juice/saffron+j),k),l) & m) then mix thoroughly.
> 
> 4)put your meat,fish or seafood in a food or freezer bag,tip in your marinade,seal the bag,massage gently & then marinate in the fridge for the required time.meat at least 24hrs.fish/seafood 2-4hrs.
> 
> 5)remove the meat or fish etc & wipe off most of the marinade before cooking.discard the marinade.
> 
> 6)i cooked the ribs for 45mins @ 180c/355f in my work top mini oven which is fan assisted.
> 
> 7)for the tricolour basmati rice i just boiled 1third in salted water,1third in salted water with a heaped teaspoon of turmeric added & 1third in salted water with a couple of chuggs(sorry,no exact measure on that one!!) of beetroot juice added.drain & mix.
> 
> that's it folks...enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Thanks for this, I'll be trying this very soon!


----------



## genemachine

Haven't posted here for a while, most of my posts went into the challenges. Well, for a change, I made some Za'atar lamb with chickpeas and braised vegetables, with an olive oil/lemon/dijon mustard vinaigrette seasoned with sumac:





  








IMG_1037.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 2, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

the great thing about having fish as the monthly food challenge is that it gives me the excuse,not that i really needed one,to eat more of my favourite food.....fish!!last night it was nice n' simple....cornish megrim sole simply grilled(broiled) with microwaved peas,leeks & smoked bacon.chilled "labrune et fils" pinot noir.one of the few reds that improves with a light chill...oh boy!!





  








MEGRIM SOLE & PEAS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014











  








MEGRIM SOLE & PEAS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014












  








MEGRIM SOLE & PEAS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 3, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas

1545735_10152152760999407_1919308062_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 3, 2014












  








fish2.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 3, 2014








I made this for the fish challenge. Fish in a bag with mushroom duxelle, tomato fondue and julienned vegetables.


----------



## eastshores

Nice job lucas! Fish en Papillote!

To accompany the garlic half sour dills I recently made I had to go full Jewish deli so I made a stacked pastrami on grilled rye with swiss and deli mustard.





  








pastrami.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Feb 3, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas

My mouth started watering as soon as I saw those pickles. And then even more when I saw that pastrami. OHHH, how I would kill for some pastrami on rye with hot mustard!


----------



## cerise

eastshores said:


> Nice job lucas! Fish en Papillote!
> 
> To accompany the garlic half sour dills I recently made I had to go full Jewish deli so I made a stacked pastrami on grilled rye with swiss and deli mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pastrami.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> eastshores
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 3, 2014


 I talked you into it, eh? lol Delish! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## pollopicu

I wonder where Petals and coco went. I miss her entries.


----------



## pollopicu

eastshores said:


> Nice job lucas! Fish en Papillote!
> 
> To accompany the garlic half sour dills I recently made I had to go full Jewish deli so I made a stacked pastrami on grilled rye with swiss and deli mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pastrami.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> eastshores
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 3, 2014


I'll take one, please!


----------



## mike9

It was my lucky day - I stopped by the store for a few things and they had *skate wings* for $4.99/lb. I picked out a nice one and the price came up $3.49/lb. Not being one to argue up I picked out another one and made spinach linguini with clam sauce and sauteed skate wing. I filleted them and froze the cartilage for stock. If you've never tried it by all means it's delicious. Think really tender scallop.


----------



## eastshores

@Mike9 I saw an Andrew Zimmern episode where he ate skate fresh on the boat. The meat looked very similar to beef. He described it somewhat tasting like a super lean beef, but that doesn't sound like scallop. Skate is sting ray right? I never see it in our grocer.. but I bet over on the coast I could get some.


----------



## mike9

These are smallish skates and the meat is almost white with a very fresh sea/scallop smell.  Some unscrupulous restaurants use to punch rounds out of ray wings and sell them as scallops.  Most people never checked the grain of the meat so they got away with it.  We like skate it's very tender and will melt into a sauce almost.


----------



## jonpaul

eastshores said:


> Nice job lucas! Fish en Papillote!
> 
> To accompany the garlic half sour dills I recently made I had to go full Jewish deli so I made a stacked pastrami on grilled rye with swiss and deli mustard.


luvin' the cukes,easty.....and the sammie of course!


----------



## jonpaul

Mike9 said:


> It was my lucky day - I stopped by the store for a few things and they had *skate wings* for $4.99/lb. I picked out a nice one and the price came up $3.49/lb. Not being one to argue up I picked out another one and made spinach linguini with clam sauce and sauteed skate wing. I filleted them and froze the cartilage for stock. If you've never tried it by all means it's delicious. Think really tender scallop.


skate is one of my favourite fish but,again,most of the uk catch is bought up by mainland europe,and it's only occasionally in the shops.luckily,on our little island,you are never more than 70 or 80 miles maximum,from a coast & a lot of the coastal fish & chip shops sell battered skate.fab food.that's a bargain price too,mike.half what we pay this side of the pond.


----------



## jonpaul

last night's dinner was prawn & queenie scallop burgers made with panko crumb.i pulsed most of the prawns/all of the scallops in the food processor & chopped/added the rest of the prawns,to the mix,with the panko.that way there was another texture to the burgers with the "nuggets" of prawn.served on a sesame bun with baby avocado,potato & cress salad dressed with meyer lemon juice/evoo vinaigrette & piccolo tomato/greek basil salad.after i'd taken the pics i thought the burger/bun combo looked a bit "dry" so whipped up a quick marie rose sauce for the burgers...seafood cocktail in a bun.nice/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!





  








PRAWN BURGERS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 4, 2014











  








PRAWN BURGERS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 4, 2014












  








PRAWN BURGERS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 4, 2014











  








PRAWN BURGERS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 4, 2014












  








PRAWN BURGERS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 4, 2014











  








PRAWN BURGERS 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 4, 2014












  








PRAWN BURGERS 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 4, 2014











  








PRAWN BURGERS 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 4, 2014












  








PRAWN BURGERS 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 4, 2014











  








PRAWN BURGERS 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 4, 2014












  








PRAWN BURGERS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 4, 2014











  








PRAWN BURGERS 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 4, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas

I love seafood burgers! That looks absolutely delicious. Can I ask where you got that burger press? I've been looking for one like that for awhile.





  








roulade.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 4, 2014








Last night was fish roulade with a spicy tomato sauce. For the fish challenge of course!


----------



## jonpaul

helloitslucas said:


> I love seafood burgers! That looks absolutely delicious. Can I ask where you got that burger press? I've been looking for one like that for awhile.
> 
> Last night was fish roulade with a spicy tomato sauce. For the fish challenge of course!


good lookin' roulade,mate!fab combo of fish & spicy tomato/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!

the press?after yet another disasterous british summer,last year,all of the supermarkets etc were floggin' off their unsold bbq equipment.i bought mine in sainsbury's(one of the "big 4" s/market chains over here)it was down from £10/$15 to £2.50/$4.00...wish i'd bought a few.it's really well made,totally none stick & you can get loads of pressure if needs be,thanks to the handle shape.only drawback is that it's a bit of a fiddle if you only want to make one burger....good excuse to make two/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif!!

found these which look the same & lots more on ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hamburger..._Kitchen_Accessories&var=&hash=item33873c3f4b


----------



## koukouvagia

Corned beef brisket with cabbage. I boiled it in guinness beer along with the veggies. I tossed the potatoes in a little butter, a touch of raw garlic and parsley. Intense.





  








CB1.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 4, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas

Thanks for the link, Jon! I bought it. 





  








poached.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 4, 2014








I am using up the last of the fish I bought for the fish challenge, so I decided to do a poached plaice with a caper-dill hollandaise sauce. I don't normally poach fish, but it is my new favourite way to cook it.


----------



## jonpaul

helloitslucas said:


> Thanks for the link, Jon! I bought it.
> I am using up the last of the fish I bought for the fish challenge, so I decided to do a poached plaice with a caper-dill hollandaise sauce. I don't normally poach fish, but it is my new favourite way to cook it.


excellent,lucas!as it's being shipped from germany(just down the road from you!)you should get it in time to knock out some fish burgers for the challenge.beautiful dish,as usual,lucas.i love me fish but i think i could eat that sauce on it's own...capers,dill & hollandaise,oh boy/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!


----------



## jonpaul

fish stew.cornish hake,scottish langoustines & welsh mussels with roasted red peppers & butter beans in a smoked pancetta/saffron infused broth.




  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014












  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








SEAFOOD TAGINE 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 5, 2014


----------



## mike9

Snow day today - I had some boneless pork shoulder, some carrots, celery and leek that needs to go, add to that some onion, garlic, parsley, dried chilies, soaked navy beans, smoked sausage, red wine and a hearty stock and you have a killer pork stew. I dredged the pork in heavily seasoned whole wheat flour and browned it in bacon drippings and extra light olive oil. The resulting roux took the the veg like a duck to water. The stock is a combination of lamb and turkey. If I remember to I'll have my phone on me when we serve it with some crusty whole wheat Italian bread and a nice 2012 Cabernet.

I had the exhaust fan on and I heard that everyone outside shoveling was drooling . . . /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Today it was hot, and i went across the state to the hospital where my grandmother does her chemotherapy. Overall 4 hours in a car, 4 to go, 4 to come back on a hot day (36 degrees C), in a crowded hospital with sick people. Come home nothing in the fridge and no ethusiasm at all to cook.

So today became the official _"use whats left in the fridge day". _

Well i found eggs <_< the only protein lol so i decided to wing it and be random...

*Sunny side up egg topped on Salad. *

Just your basic sunny side up egg on a salad of cucumber and blanched and steamed yuca, lightly seasoned. The egg yolk was great with the dressing 

and heres the random pic LOL...





  








Sunny side edd with salad (1).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 5, 2014











  








Sunny side edd with salad (2).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 5, 2014








Ill admit it though i was proud of my egg XD.


----------



## skyler

Grilled pork tenderloin, sauteed apples, roasted Brussels sprouts and smashed potatoes.


----------



## jonpaul

one of my favourite holiday destinations is the island of sardinia.i remember the first time i went there,about 35 years ago,to a resort in the north of the island called stintino.https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=....0.0....0...1ac.1.34.img..0.9.873.ObtOBu79At4

i also remember the first meal i had,sitting at a table ovelooking the harbour....fritto misto di mare.think i'll pay the island another visit this year,but in the meantime i'll make do with food!

fritto misto di mare..scottish haddock loin,chipirones & prawns dredged in potato flour seasoned with umami dust & served with a simple salad.




  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014











  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014












  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014











  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014












  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014











  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014












  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014











  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014












  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014











  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014












  








FRITTO MISTO DI MARE 015.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 6, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

The remains of a good meal...





  








Rogvleugel5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 6, 2014








The rest of the story and more pictures are here; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/79353/february-2014-fish-challenge/60#post_457395


----------



## mike9

Interesting Chris - that ray is red and the skate I had the other day is white.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Mike9 said:


> Interesting Chris - that ray is red and the skate I had the other day is white.


I didn't know there was another name for ray, Mike. Is skate a regional type or just another name for ray?

We call it "rog" in dutch and "raie" in French.


----------



## eastshores

Mike9 said:


> Interesting Chris - that ray is red and the skate I had the other day is white.


That's what I was referring to with the Andrew Zimmern episode. The meat was red like beef. I did a little research and apparently sea rays and skates are different species, so that explains that!


----------



## jonpaul

kippers for tea!!not your mamby pamby,wishey washey,skinless,boneless,artificially coloured,artificially smoked,tasteless,vac packed, boil in the bag,limp wristed jobbies that have no more right to a place on god's clean earth than a weasel(glad i got that off me chest,thanks for listening!).no siree,we are talking the finest kipper in the world,the king of kippers.the big,fat,oily,juicy,smokey & salty loch fyne oak/beechwood smoked scottish kipper!10 mins on the top shelf of a 275c/530f oven then simply served with hovis wholemeal bread & lurpak danish butter,washed down with wild turkey 81 proof kentucky straight bourbon whiskey on the rocks.it has to be sarsons(vinegar brewers since 1794)malt vinegar on the kippers.lemon juice?to the tower & off with his head,sir!!i like the spray 'cos when the mist of vinegar hits the hot kipper it vapourises & burns your throat,makes you sneeze & makes your eyes sting & water...it's part of the fun.i love kippers,can you tell?





  








LOCH FYNE KIPPERS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








LOCH FYNE KIPPERS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








LOCH FYNE KIPPERS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








LOCH FYNE KIPPERS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








LOCH FYNE KIPPERS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








LOCH FYNE KIPPERS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014


----------



## mikelm

Nifty photo/food essay, Jon. It gave me a sudden longing to have this for breakfast.

Anybody have any idea where I could find such a kipper in the Chicago area, preferably the western suburbs?

Though I will accompany them with a nice, sour-mash breakfast beverage.

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Where in Scotland, exactly, do they make Wild Turkey?


----------



## jonpaul

MikeLM said:


> Nifty photo/food essay, Jon. It gave me a sudden longing to have this for breakfast.
> 
> Anybody have any idea where I could find such a kipper in the Chicago area, preferably the western suburbs?
> 
> Though I will accompany them with a nice, sour-mash breakfast beverage.
> 
> Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif
> 
> Where in Scotland, exactly, do they make Wild Turkey?


here's a link to the loch fyne shop,mike.it says that they ship to a number of overseas destinations.maybe,just maybe,one of those destinations is the us of a.give 'em a call or email them.i'll keep me fingers crossed for you.just remember,no lemon juice.........!!

http://www.lochfyne.com/shop/


----------



## jonpaul

another of my favourite holiday destinations is kerala,on the south west coast of india.beautiful beaches,lovely people & fabulous food.it's on my short list of places i'd love to live,when i finally take full retirement.gotta have dreams......the typical keralan curry is hot,sweet & sour.fiery chillies,sweet coconut & sweet/sour tamarind...curry heaven!!.this is my homage to keralan cuisine and,in particular,their fabulous fish & seafood.

keralan fish curry...madagascan salt water crevettes,albacore tuna loin,skipjack tuna loin & icelandic haddock loin in a hot,sweet & sour roasted coconut & tamarind gravy with baby courgettes & pilau rice.





  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 015.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 016.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 017.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014












  








KERALAN FISH CURRY 022.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 7, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

A treat for myself since I finally managed to get my kid down for a nap.

Mushrooms, ham, scallions, garlic, cream, parmesan, olive oil. I couldn't finish it all but I tried with all my might!





  








unnamed (1).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 7, 2014


----------



## mikelm

*"here's a link to the loch fyne shop,mike...*

Had a wonderful time browsing the goodies on display, Jon, but couldn't locate the shipping-destination portion of the site, and I hate to think of the postage!

I'll look and inquire around Chicago for a while, maybe wet my whistle on local fare before I go all-out. I really have no experience with kippers, though lots with "Squaw candy" as hard-smoked salmon is known in the Pacific Northwest.

Thanks much!

Mike


----------



## kaiquekuisine

So once again, food in the fridge was limited and "_well lets use what we have left"._

Almost like a mystery basket challenge 

I call this one... *The Poor Italian´s Meal* <_< so unsophisticated but i strangely enjoyed it. A Lot...





  








Polenta, eggs, sauce, cheese -1 (1).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 7, 2014











  








Polenta, eggs, sauce, cheese -1 (2).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 7, 2014








Polenta, sauce made of roughly chopped tomatoes, cheese, and eggs....

Secret ingedient... a pinch of Garlic salt  along with that S&P. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## teamfat

Stuffed acorn squash, piping hot out of the oven, for dinner on a chilly winter eve.





  








acron.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Feb 8, 2014








mjb.

ps: Potential challenge hosts - squash might be good one.


----------



## jonpaul

MikeLM said:


> *"here's a link to the loch fyne shop,mike...*
> 
> Had a wonderful time browsing the goodies on display, Jon, but couldn't locate the shipping-destination portion of the site, and I hate to think of the postage!
> 
> I'll look and inquire around Chicago for a while, maybe wet my whistle on local fare before I go all-out. I really have no experience with kippers, though lots with "Squaw candy" as hard-smoked salmon is known in the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> Mike


my pleasure mike!!with the states having such a fantastic "smoke house" culture,it's hard to believe no one produces kippers.i mean,what are you doing with all of that alaskan herring?!!

just seen your line about the wild turkey.it'd be a credit to scotland if they did make it there.i reckon it's the equal of any scotch,double it's price.having said that nothing compares to my favourite tipple,penderyn single malt,from my homeland,wales.i believe the prince of wales is partial to the odd drop,too!!

http://www.welsh-whisky.co.uk/


----------



## genemachine

Not exactly dinner, but still my day in the kitchen. It is "restocking the pantry" day.

First, drying some beef jerky, cut from sirloin, marinaded over night in salt, pepper, powdered onion and ginger, with a dash of soy and worchestershire sauce:





  








IMG_1047.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 8, 2014








Bag full of snacks for the office during the day.

Second, roasting some chopped up veal bones:





  








IMG_1049.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 8, 2014








Place on vegetables in a pot:





  








IMG_1051.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 8, 2014








Sweat, pincage, cover, skim, simmer etc. - the base for my sauces for the next couple of weeks.





  








IMG_1054.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Feb 8, 2014


----------



## genemachine

JonPaul said:


> my pleasure mike!!with the states having such a fantastic "smoke house" culture,it's hard to believe no one produces kippers.i mean,what are you doing with all of that alaskan herring?!!
> 
> just seen your line about the wild turkey.it'd be a credit to scotland if they did make it there.i reckon it's the equal of any scotch,double it's price.having said that nothing compares to my favourite tipple,penderyn single malt,from my homeland,wales.i believe the prince of wales is partial to the odd drop,too!!
> 
> http://www.welsh-whisky.co.uk/


I still have a wee bit of Port Ellen Islay Malt.... To be savoured drop by drop, I think they went out of business about 30 years ago. Glorious stuff. When it comes to bourbons, I am more partial to Maker's Mark and Knob Creek, though.


----------



## helloitslucas

chicken.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 8, 2014








Cajun chicken breast, herbed mashed potatoes and over-easy egg with a arugula salad and parmesan crisp. Playing around with my all time favourite dish of chicken, mashed potatoes and over-easy egg. I am not good at plating so this was a fun exercise for me.


----------



## jonpaul

GeneMachine said:


> I still have a wee bit of Port Ellen Islay Malt.... To be savoured drop by drop, I think they went out of business about 30 years ago. Glorious stuff. When it comes to bourbons, I am more partial to Maker's Mark and Knob Creek, though.


don't get me wrong,gm,when it comes to whiskey even a "bog standard" glenfiddich is hard to beat.i just find that some of the distilleries,particularly on the scottish islands,have gone overboard with the smoke & peat flavours.but that's just my taste.makers mark is my favourite bourbon,too.used to be able to by it in tesco & one or two of the other supermarkets.not seen it for yonks.i was given a bottle of buffalo trace for chrimbo.that was pretty darn close to a scotch,imo.


----------



## genemachine

JonPaul said:


> don't get me wrong,gm,when it comes to whiskey even a "bog standard" glenfiddich is hard to beat.i just find that some of the distilleries,particularly on the scottish islands,have gone overboard with the smoke & peat flavours.but that's just my taste.makers mark is my favourite bourbon,too.used to be able to by it in tesco & one or two of the other supermarkets.not seen it for yonks.i was given a bottle of buffalo trace for chrimbo.that was pretty darn close to a scotch,imo.


Matter of taste, as you say. I personally prefer the rather rough stuff - e.g. Islay malts with really heavy notes of iodine and that whiff of diesel fuel  Chemist by profession, chemist at heart, I guess


----------



## genemachine

Right. Sure.


----------



## helloitslucas

Not as good as I would like to be. Still lots to learn!

Your jerky has me craving for my uncles deer jerky. MMM!


----------



## genemachine

helloitslucas said:


> Not as good as I would like to be. Still lots to learn!
> 
> Your jerky has me craving for my uncles deer jerky. MMM!


Hehe... The moment you think you are as good as you would like to be you have lost your edge, indeed.

Never had deer jerky. Got to try it. I just make something like the one posted above once a month or so, two kilos of beef with a variation of the above-mentioned seasoning. Mostly for my snack packages for work - some jerky, some southern tyrolean flatbread, some cherry tomatoes.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

helloitslucas said:


> chicken.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not good at plating so this was a fun exercise for me.


<_< Your joking right lol.

Plate looks great XD


----------



## jonpaul

ok,enough fish already,i'm growing gills & sprouting fins!last night's dinner was one of my all time fav's & a break from all things piscatorial.my take on a french classic that is perfect for a dark & dismal,gale force winters night that will lift the spirits & leave your home smelling like a french bistro!poulet au vinaigre....chicken in vinegar....spatchcock poussin cooked in sherry vinegar,amontillado sherry,tarragon & creme fraiche with baby new potatoes,shallots & girolles.jacob's creek barossa reserve vintage 2011 shiraz.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











CHICKEN IN VINEGAR 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 9, 2014











  








CHICKEN IN VINEGAR 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 9, 2014












  








CHICKEN IN VINEGAR 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 9, 2014











  








CHICKEN IN VINEGAR 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 9, 2014












  








CHICKEN IN VINEGAR 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 9, 2014











  








CHICKEN IN VINEGAR 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 9, 2014












  








CHICKEN IN VINEGAR 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 9, 2014











  








CHICKEN IN VINEGAR 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 9, 2014












  








CHICKEN IN VINEGAR 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 9, 2014











  








CHICKEN IN VINEGAR 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 9, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

Sounds incredibly delicious, JP, in that cherry sauce! When I look at the tools you used, I'm pretty sure the bird was very dead.

I also love to prepare chicken cut like that, many times cooked (in summer) on a fluffy bed of fresh tarragon branches. Maybe you already know that our French neighbors call the way this chicken is cut "_en crapaudine_", simply meaning cut in toad-style. Such a fast and delicious way to prepare chicken and, it looks nice on the table.


----------



## jonpaul

ChrisBelgium said:


> Sounds incredibly delicious, JP, in that cherry sauce! When I look at the tools you used, I'm pretty sure the bird was very dead.
> 
> I also love to prepare chicken cut like that, many times cooked (in summer) on a fluffy bed of fresh tarragon branches. Maybe you already know that our French neighbors call the way this chicken is cut "_en crapaudine_", simply meaning cut in toad-style. Such a fast and delicious way to prepare chicken and, it looks nice on the table.


a veritable "one pot wonder",chris.the chook?yup,dead as a dodo!!


----------



## jonpaul

yesterday my son & i met up in manchester to celebrate his 21st birthday.yep,i was a late starter!

we ate here:

http://www.redhot-worldbuffet.com/restaurants/manchester/

we watched this in 3D in the imax.best film i've seen in years.hilarious.






then finished off the day with a visit to a few of the bars,here:

http://www.manchesterbars.com/location-northernquarter.htm


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Blanquette de veau (poached veal in white sauce), tatin of witlof (Belgian endives), potato stuffed with porcini*

Another winter Sunday and plenty time to experiment. Loved the tatin and those stuffed potatoes made with dried porcini. Soaked the porcini in cold water for an hour, chopped them finely, sautéed them in butter and added that to the crumb I scraped out of the potatoes, adding cream and butter and seasoning. They went in the oven together with the tatin.





  








blanquetteDeVeau1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 10, 2014











  








blanquetteDeVeau2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 10, 2014












  








blanquetteDeVeau3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 10, 2014


----------



## mike9

I made round two of pork shoulder stew -





  








IMG_20140205_154921_zps9c59469a.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 10, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

I love that blue Dutch oven. And the food in it ain't bad either


----------



## goldochka

I had vegetable fried rice

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldochka

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## helloitslucas

I love pork stew! Also, @ChrisBelgium where did you get those cups(or whatever they may be) for your tatin? Looks great!

I had a simple sub sandwich for dinner. Nothing really to take a picture for.

BUT I made pastry dough from scratch for the very first time tonight as well as my very first apple galette. I think it turned out well for my first time for both!





  








pie.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 10, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Lucas that dough looks amazing...

And the pie too looks very professional.

I would love a slice /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif.


----------



## french fries

helloitslucas said:


> BUT I made pastry dough from scratch for the very first time tonight as well as my very first apple galette. I think it turned out well for my first time for both!


Not bad at all for a first try!! In fact, even if this was your 100th tart, it would still be impressive. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif I'll take the second slice, please.


----------



## french fries

Half roast chicken & celeriac, sweet potatoes, shallots & broccoli with cumin seeds and ginger.





  








chicken.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 11, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

helloitslucas said:


> I I think it turned out well for my first time for both!


You can say that again!


----------



## chrisbelgium

helloitslucas said:


> ... @ChrisBelgium where did you get those cups(or whatever they may be) for your tatin? Looks great!


Lucas, they are small pans from De Buyer, a well-known French manufacturier. They make all kinds of sizes. I got them in a specialized kitchen hardware store. Perfect to make individual tatins.

Here's their website; http://debuyer.com/

BTW, fantastic looking apple galette!!


----------



## ordo

A third slice of Lucas tart for me please.

And Chris, that dish is to die for.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks Ordo.


----------



## jonpaul

i've got crabs!hmmmm,perhaps i should explain.i'm in tesco,mooching around the fish counter,when i spotted frank,aka "frank the fish".sounds like a "soprano's"character eh? "frankie dee feesh".any road up,frank is in charge of the fresh fish counter,is a mate of mine & a fisherman in his own right.he knows his fish,does frank.so,i says to frank"how much for crabs" he says"£5 each" i says "mazel tov,shake hands with a millionaire then go wash your hands & pop a few in a bag for me".so there we are.one beauty for dinner last night & a few in the freezer for another time.1kilo/2lb orkney isle scottish brown crab with oven fries & garlic mayo for dipping.ice cold picpoul de pinet.





  








CRAB & CHIPS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 11, 2014











  








CRAB & CHIPS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 11, 2014












  








CRAB & CHIPS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 11, 2014











  








CRAB & CHIPS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 11, 2014












  








CRAB & CHIPS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 11, 2014











  








CRAB & CHIPS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 11, 2014












  








CRAB & CHIPS 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 11, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine

JP nice use of the crabs shell. 

Very cool XD


----------



## mike9

I did a Galantine of chicken with a mushroom and spinach stuffing. I deboned the chicken, stuffed it and trussed it yesterday and left it in the fridge on a rack overnight to dry. My trussing is getting better, but still needs work. This is the second time I've made this and while it's an improvement at the end of the day it's delicious.





  








IMG_20140210_174936_zps548a46f0.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 12, 2014











  








IMG_20140210_180402_zpsd1187720.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 12, 2014












  








IMG_20140211_183236_zpsed16a77a.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 12, 2014











  








IMG_20140211_183641_zps5398e9d8.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 12, 2014








The remnants went into the stock pot.





  








IMG_20140210_174946_zps6791f043.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 12, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

hoisin grilled boneless-skinless chicken thighs, cucumber kim chee, (kong namul) marinated mung bean sprouts, baby bok choi and steamed white rice with shoyu & furikake

ALOHA YA'LL !!


----------



## teamfat

Drat!  Forgot the furikake I was going to mix in with my poke for the fish challenge.

mjb.


----------



## jonpaul

KaiqueKuisine said:


> JP nice use of the crabs shell.
> 
> Very cool XD


cheers,mate!i save the shells,too.great for a double size portion of coquille st jacques!


----------



## jonpaul

quick chicken & seafood stir fry last night.free range,corn fed chicken thighs,chipirones & prawns stir fried with broccoli,asparagus & sesame seeds.served with oyster sauce steamed pak choi.





  








CHICKEN & SEAFOOD STIR FRY 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 12, 2014











  








CHICKEN & SEAFOOD STIR FRY 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 12, 2014












  








CHICKEN & SEAFOOD STIR FRY 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 12, 2014











  








CHICKEN & SEAFOOD STIR FRY 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 12, 2014












  








CHICKEN & SEAFOOD STIR FRY 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 12, 2014











  








CHICKEN & SEAFOOD STIR FRY 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 12, 2014


----------



## ordo

Another great dish JP.

*General Tso chicken*





  








12482559924_554f8677ff_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 12, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

ordo said:


> Another great dish JP.
> 
> *General Tso chicken*


cheers,mate!why can't i get my grub to look as good as your's,ordo?!!looks bloody tasty too/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif!


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 I'm coming over right away!!


----------



## jarmo

Chicken





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 12, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 12, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 12, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 12, 2014












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 12, 2014












  








6.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 12, 2014












  








7.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 12, 2014












  








8.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 12, 2014












  








9.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Feb 12, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Looks like chicken is the ingredient of the day. And some good looking chicken, too!

mjb.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Breakfast for dinner today, that and i had some old bread at home...

*French Toast w/ Caramalized Apples. *

French Toast was made just like any ordinary french toast, battered with eggs that had sugar, cinnamon, and some milk. Then pan fried.

The Apples marinaded in salt, sugar, and lemon juice.

Into a saute pan, a tablespoon of butter and let it melt, add in the apples, and just let them cook through. Some of the sugar will melt, the butter and sugar will brown and make a sweet sauce. Just so it wasnt too sweet the lemon and salt in the apples helped balance it a bit. I sprinked some more salt as it was cooking just because...lol

heres some pics: The lighting was terrible, but the apples were great XD





  








French Toast -1 (1).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 12, 2014











  








French Toast -1 (2).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 12, 2014


----------



## mikelm

*"i just find that some of the distilleries,particularly on the scottish islands,have gone overboard with the smoke & peat flavours.*"

I've never been much of a Scotch drinker, Jon, though I kind of like Laphroaig Single Malt in _very_ small doses. Talk about overboard with peat flavors... I'd believe they put a scoop of peat in each bottle, kind of like the worm in the mezcal. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

I'll be sticking to my sour-mash straight bourbon.

Mike


----------



## koukouvagia

What kind of bread is that Kai? It looks round like an English muffin. I have a sudden desire to make French toast with my English muffins now haha!


----------



## kaiquekuisine

KK its just a homemade roll i got from the bakery.

But i did make bread last week with my grandmother /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif





  








Bread-1 (1).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 12, 2014











  








Bread-1 (2).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 12, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

DUCK!! okay,you can all get up again!duck,chips(fries) & seafood skewer last night.chinese five spice seasoned gressingham duck breast with french fries & skewered prawns/scallops.simply scored the fat on the duck breast & dusted with five spice,salt & pepper.seared in a cast iron skillet then popped in the oven for 5 mins while i cooked the fries/seafood.duck was beautifully moist & evenly pink,the way i like a breast to be............/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif!





  








DUCK & SEAFOOD SKEWERS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 13, 2014











  








DUCK & SEAFOOD SKEWERS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 13, 2014












  








DUCK & SEAFOOD SKEWERS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 13, 2014











  








DUCK & SEAFOOD SKEWERS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 13, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

MikeLM said:


> *"i just find that some of the distilleries,particularly on the scottish islands,have gone overboard with the smoke & peat flavours.*"
> 
> I've never been much of a Scotch drinker, Jon, though I kind of like Laphroaig Single Malt in _very_ small doses. Talk about overboard with peat flavors... I'd believe they put a scoop of peat in each bottle, kind of like the worm in the mezcal. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> I'll be sticking to my sour-mash straight bourbon.
> 
> Mike


......in whch case,if you can lay your hands on it mike,give penderyn portwood a try.matured in old bourbon barrels & finished in old port barrels.....smooth as kojaks bonce!!plus,it's made in my homeland,wales,so it's bound to be good!!gold medal winner at the whiskeys of the world masters 2011,too!

http://www.penderynstore.com/Penderyn-Single-Malt-Whisky-Portwood--41.aspx


----------



## flipflopgirl

Everything looks so good!

We had leftovers...trying to clean out before the vacay.

Scotch was my first grownup booze.

Waiting tables at a tiny Italian place during high school and the owner would "treat" me after service.

I know what ya'll are thinking!

Stop that right now!

It was perfectly innocent.

hehehe....

mimi


----------



## pollopicu

Jarmo, I haven't seen anyone use Maizena in ages. We used to eat that almost every morning for breakfast when i was young. I don't think I could it now anymore, the texture is...let's say interesting? but it sure does bring back memories.

How did you use the Maizena in this instance, if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Pollo , are you by any chance of latin decent?

Maizena is used here in Brazil, quite often. 

Especially with milk and sugar to make Mingau


----------



## mike9

Koukouvagia said:


> Mike9 I'm coming over right away!!


We are only 2-1/2hrs North via the Taconic Parkway . . . /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## jarmo

Pollopicu said:


> Jarmo, I haven't seen anyone use Maizena in ages. We used to eat that almost every morning for breakfast when i was young. I don't think I could it now anymore, the texture is...let's say interesting? but it sure does bring back memories.
> 
> How did you use the Maizena in this instance, if you don't mind my asking.


I use it to thicken sauce, (Maizena=cornstarch).


----------



## jonpaul

flipflopgirl said:


> Waiting tables at a tiny Italian place during high school and the owner would "treat" me after service.
> 
> I know what ya'll are thinking!
> 
> Stop that right now!
> 
> It was perfectly innocent.
> 
> hehehe....
> 
> mimi


yeah,right/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif!


----------



## french fries

JonPaul said:


> DUCK & SEAFOOD SKEWERS 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jonpaul
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 13, 2014


My kingdom for that crispy duck skin. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif


----------



## ordo

*Beef, eggplant, red pepper*





  








12508608015_a5253d7f14_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 13, 2014


----------



## mike9

Oops - managed to snap one before it was gone. I dry aged a couple of free range rig eyes in the fridge for a couple of days. Trimmed them, a little olive oil and pepper while they came to room temp, then some rock salt and into a very hot skillet. When they released I turned and into a 400 degree oven till rare. I dotted with compound butter and tented to rest. The carry over delivers a perfect medium rare. Funny - I never order steak in a restaurant - I am always disappointed.





  








IMG_20140213_190854_zps46ce15d0.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 14, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

French Fries said:


> My kingdom for that crispy duck skin. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif


ha!my kingdom for a day without storms & some californian sunshine,FF!.we are all growing webbed feet,including the ducks!


----------



## jonpaul

yet another day of winds gusting to 90mph,rain,sleet,thunder,plagues of locusts,rivers running red....../img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif!!time for some pure comfort food.CHICKEN LIVERS!STICKY CHICKEN LIVERS to be precise!free range chicken livers,smoked bacon,chilli,shallots & chinese "solo" single clove garlic stir fried with marsala & balsamic vinegar 'til most of the liquid has evaporated & the livers were still nice n' pink on the inside with a dark,shiny,sticky,sweet n' sour,salty glaze on the outside/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!saffron rice.i ate the livers with a good chianti(no fava beans)mwah ha ha............!





  








CHICKEN LIVERS & BACON 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 14, 2014











  








CHICKEN LIVERS & BACON 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 14, 2014












  








CHICKEN LIVERS & BACON 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 14, 2014











  








CHICKEN LIVERS & BACON 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 14, 2014












  








CHICKEN LIVERS & BACON 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 14, 2014











  








CHICKEN LIVERS & BACON 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 14, 2014












  








CHICKEN LIVERS & BACON 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 14, 2014


----------



## hayden

I must confess, this is actually the product of a random idea I had on the train ride home after work drinks tonight...





  








140214_broiled-salmon_brussel-sprouts_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 14, 2014








Broiled Salmon on a brussel sprout and smoked salmon slaw.


----------



## koukouvagia

Dang Hayden, you pulled that off while drunk?  I'll have what you're having!


----------



## ordo

That salmon...


----------



## teamfat

@JonPaul I *love* chicken livers! My wife, however, would prefer they never enter our house.

@Hayden that is some good looking salmon. Was thinking of salmon for tonight, but going with a crab based dish.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

teamfat said:


> @JonPaul I *love* chicken livers! My wife, however, would prefer they never enter our house.


While I also love chicken liver, this reminds me to go out and get something I love even more - rabbit liver! Expect some in the next days, I got me some craving now!


----------



## hayden

Koukouvagia said:


> Dang Hayden, you pulled that off while drunk? I'll have what you're having!


I would say while slightly intoxicated haha. I make the slaw all the time, but cooking the Salmon like that (scoring, rubbing/basting, broiling, more basting, etc) and putting the two together was something different.

I think next time I'll add a sauce to the plate.


----------



## jonpaul

valentines last night so it was dinner with "sharing plates" for two,with a distinctly asian feel.lightweight on the tum but heavyweight on flavours.a taste of the exotic east........

starter was chicken satay skewers presented on red "little gem" lettuce leaves with a cucumber raita & peanut sauce





  








CHICKEN SATAY SKEWERS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 15, 2014











  








CHICKEN SATAY SKEWERS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 15, 2014












  








CHICKEN SATAY SKEWERS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 15, 2014











  








CHICKEN SATAY SKEWERS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 15, 2014












  








CHICKEN SATAY SKEWERS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 15, 2014











  








CHICKEN SATAY SKEWERS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 15, 2014












  








CHICKEN SATAY SKEWERS 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 15, 2014











  








CHICKEN SATAY SKEWERS 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 15, 2014








main course was yellow thai chicken & seafood curry with chilli jam fragrant rice





  








THAI YELLOW CURRY 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 15, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW CURRY 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 15, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW CURRY 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 15, 2014











  








THAI YELLOW CURRY 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 15, 2014












  








THAI YELLOW CURRY 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 15, 2014








dessert was papaya,cherries & apricot





  








THAI YELLOW CURRY 14.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 15, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

GeneMachine said:


> While I also love chicken liver, this reminds me to go out and get something* I love even more - rabbit liver*! Expect some in the next days, I got me some craving now!


Oh yes, rabbit liver, that's a real treat! And I really like chicken livers too.

Reminds me of a chicken liver risotto I made for Siduri that I posted here quite a while ago; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/67794/risotto-siduri

BTW, where is Siduri? And Petals&Coco? Two ladies I truly miss around here!


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pork fillet stuffed with apples, dried apricots and dried figs. Potato purée with grainy mustard.*





  








varkensfiletMosterdPuree.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 15, 2014








I'm cheating a little because this dish was made a few days ago. Take a long slicer and make a hole in the meat. Panfry small chunks of apples in butter until they shrink, add chopped dried apricots and figs, let them soften. That's the stuffing. Save some for the sauce; sweat a shallot, add a dash of white wine, bit of stock and a tbsp. of the stuffing. Reduce and sieve.

Make a potato purée as usual, add grainy mustard to taste. Cut thick slices from the meat.


----------



## genemachine

Perfectly pink pork!


----------



## helloitslucas

st.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 15, 2014








Stir fry. I found, finally, my favourite stir fry sauce. I find it hard to make a stir fry pretty, but it was quite tasty.


----------



## teamfat

helloitslucas said:


> Stir fry. I found, finally, my favourite stir fry sauce.


Store bought or your own recipe?

mjb.


----------



## helloitslucas

My own recipe. I find store bought stir fry sauces way to dang salty.


----------



## jonpaul

helloitslucas said:


> My own recipe. I find store bought stir fry sauces way to dang salty.


too much sugar too,lucas.for most stir fries i just use a simple rice wine,light soy & sesame oil mix.the stir fry oil i use is already infused with garlic,ginger & sesame.so it all compliments the ingredients rather than masking their flavours.stir fry for me too,last night.mixed seafood fried rice with oyster sauce steamed tender stem broccoli.





  








MIXED SEAFOOD FRIED RICE 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014











  








MIXED SEAFOOD FRIED RICE 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014












  








MIXED SEAFOOD FRIED RICE 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014











  








MIXED SEAFOOD FRIED RICE 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014












  








MIXED SEAFOOD FRIED RICE 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014











  








MIXED SEAFOOD FRIED RICE 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014












  








MIXED SEAFOOD FRIED RICE 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014











  








MIXED SEAFOOD FRIED RICE 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014












  








MIXED SEAFOOD FRIED RICE 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014











  








MIXED SEAFOOD FRIED RICE 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014












  








MIXED SEAFOOD FRIED RICE 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Tajine style Chicken, rice with preserved lemons, paprika sauce, mini aubergines*





  








KipRijstAubergines.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 16, 2014








I wonder how many people first search for veggies and only then what to eat with it?

I found these mini aubergines, both regular type as the round white ones in my beloved ethnic store. Supermarkets around here don't carry these at all. So, my immediate thoughts were to make a tajine. This is what I ended up with, somewhat tajine style. Oh, you don't need a tajine to make a tajine...;

- aubergines; slice them lengthwise with a very sharp knife, so you can slice the stalk too which looks good on the plate. Simply panfry in olive oil on medium high, add a few halved cloves of garlic first. Fry the aubergines cut side down for 4-5 minutes without moving the aubergines around in the pan; this will allow them to get some color. After that, turn a few times until the tip of a knife goes in like through butter. You'll be surprised how much time this will take to soften them completely. Remember, al dente aubergines are a big "no"!

- paprika sauce; so delicious and, goes with a lot of other preparations, especially with chicken! Cut a large red bell pepper (we call them paprika) in small chunks. I always peel paprika too. Sweat a shallot and garlic in olive oil, add paprika chunks and let sweat for a few minutes. Add a little pimentón (smoked Spanish paprika powder) and some sweet parprika powder. After a while, add chicken stock until the paprika chunks or nearly covered. Cook until soft. Mix and sieve.

- rice; simply boiled in 1,5 times salted water (absorption method). Last minute additions; some chopped Moroccan preserved lemons (in salt brine), chopped scallions and chives. Put the fried garlic from cooking the aubergines on top!

- chicken; cut chicken breast in small strips. Panfry on high, don't move the meat around, let it color.


----------



## helloitslucas

1794732_10152182132069407_1039904462_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Feb 16, 2014








Hand-tossed margherita pizza for me tonight. Found an amazing sauce recipe and had to put it to the test. Most recipes I have tried use either too much sugar or salt, but I am glad to finally have a go-to pizza sauce now!


----------



## ordo

Lucas, you're baking well.


----------



## jonpaul

SPRATS!!working on the basis that less is more,tonight's dinner was simple,healthy & big on flavours.west country(cornwall/devon)sprats simply dredged in potato flour seasoned with paprika/cayenne then fried in rapeseed(canola) oil with steamed israeli "vivaldi" spuds & mushy peas.chilled "la brune et fils"pinot noir.





  








SPRATS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014











  








SPRATS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014












  








SPRATS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014











  








SPRATS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014












  








SPRATS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014











  








SPRATS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014












  








SPRATS 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014











  








SPRATS 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 16, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Hey guys do you mind posting a dish only once? There seems to be double posting between the fish thread and the what's for dinner thread.


----------



## teamfat

Oven roasted asparagus, mushroom risotto in the works.





  








risotto.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Feb 17, 2014








If you look closely along the upper edge of the picture you can see the dark beef stock I am using to make the risotto.

mjb.


----------



## jonpaul

Koukouvagia said:


> Hey guys do you mind posting a dish only once? There seems to be double posting between the fish thread and the what's for dinner thread.


that would be me!so,if it's a fish dish & you had it for dinner that day(photo's not from archive)it can't be posted in both?


----------



## petemccracken

Post it in one forum and simply post the link to the post in the other forum?


----------



## koukouvagia

JonPaul said:


> that would be me!so,if it's a fish dish & you had it for dinner that day(photo's not from archive)it can't be posted in both?


I'm not trying to create rules, just asking politely if we can avoid double posts - I think to myself "hey didn't I comment on this picture? Where is my post?" and then realize that I commented on that same picture in another thread and then I get all flustered trying to keep track of the conversation.


----------



## koukouvagia

teamfat said:


> Oven roasted asparagus, mushroom risotto in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> risotto.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 17, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely along the upper edge of the picture you can see the dark beef stock I am using to make the risotto.
> 
> mjb.


Noted. Now I'm curious and feel the need to use beefstock to make mushroom risotto. It must be rich.


----------



## helloitslucas

I agree with @Koukouvagia . I've never made risotto with beef stock before. I think it would go amazing with wild mushrooms.


----------



## jonpaul

PeteMcCracken said:


> Post it in one forum and simply post the link to the post in the other forum?





Koukouvagia said:


> I'm not trying to create rules, just asking politely if we can avoid double posts - I think to myself "hey didn't I comment on this picture? Where is my post?" and then realize that I commented on that same picture in another thread and then I get all flustered trying to keep track of the conversation.


@PeteMcCracken...now why didn't i think of that?.don't answer that!.

@Koukouvagia...sorted!


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> I think to myself "hey didn't I comment on this picture? Where is my post?" and then realize that I commented on that same picture in another thread and then I get all flustered trying to keep track of the conversation.


I've had the exact same experience. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## teamfat

helloitslucas said:


> I agree with @Koukouvagia . I've never made risotto with beef stock before. I think it would go amazing with wild mushrooms.


Yes, it does go well with wild mushrooms. This batch was just your basic crimini and some porcini. As I said earlier, mushroom is the only risotto I make with beef stock. It seems to bring out the mushroom flavor more than chicken or veggie stock.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

I made a blanquette de veau with rutabaga, leeks and mushrooms:





  








blanquette1.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 17, 2014












  








blanquette2.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 17, 2014












  








blanquette3.JPG




__
french fries


__
Feb 17, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

What is a blanquette de veau if you don't mind splainin.


----------



## dillbert

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blanquette_de_veau


----------



## petemccracken

From _Food Lover's Companion_, page 61:

*blanquette *Arich, creamy stew made with veal, chicken, or lamb, button mushrooms, and small white onions. The name comes from the French word _blanc_, meaning "white".


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> What is a blanquette de veau if you don't mind splainin.


----------



## pollopicu

Jarmo said:


> I use it to thicken sauce, (Maizena=cornstarch).


I'll take a couple slices, please.


----------



## teamfat

Did a stir fry tonight, and took the extra time to velvet the pork strips.  The meat is a bit better, I'm usually too lazy to take the extra time.

mjb.


----------



## jonpaul

dinner last night was another trip down memory lane,to the many happy times i've spent in morocco,with laila.a warming/comforting dish for a winters night in manchester.laila's lamb tagine with baby aubergines(egg plant),chick peas(garbanzo) & blanched marcona almonds.





  








LAILA'S LAMB TAGINE 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 18, 2014











  








LAILA'S LAMB TAGINE 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 18, 2014












  








LAILA'S LAMB TAGINE 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 18, 2014











  








LAILA'S LAMB TAGINE 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 18, 2014












  








LAILA'S LAMB TAGINE 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 18, 2014











  








LAILA'S LAMB TAGINE 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 18, 2014












  








LAILA'S LAMB TAGINE 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 18, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

It's a white stew, got it. Yes French Fries I'd like a recipe, I've only made red or browns stews, I need more color in my life.

Last night's dinner was bangers and mash. This is my poor attempt at plating. I think it looks like the sausages are trying to strangle the poor asparagus. I'll keep working on my plating skills lol. All was good except the gravy, it was completely and utterly inedible and that is why I did not smother my dish with it. In fact none of us even ate it. I'm starting a whole new thread about this vile gravy.





  








bm5.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 18, 2014


----------



## ordo

*Tuna tart*

Onions, eggplant, red pepper, fennel, garlic, lemon zest, doubanjiang, tabasco, thyme, 3 cans of tuna in oil, hard boiled eggs, olives, capers, walnuts (important for crunch), 4 beaten eggs, puff pastry (bought)..





  








12621768143_dbc2f13107_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 18, 2014








I can't present it in the fish challenge cause it's not fresh fish. My best till today.


----------



## maireadlemonade

Some really great pictures in this thread. You guys are making me hungry and I just ate lol. Chicken fajitas tonight with sauteed peppers and onions, spicy black beans, and some avocado slices marinaded in lime juice. Yummeh.


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> Yes French Fries I'd like a recipe


Ok here we go:

*Blanquette de veau.*

3 or 4 lbs veal (I used shoulder)

1 onions with 3 cloves tucked in it

2 or 3 carrots (about the same weight as the onion)

2 or 3 garlic cloves, smashed

Thyme, bay leaf, parsley etc...

2 leeks

Roux (70 g flour + 70 g butter)

Liaison (2 yolks + 0.1 liter heavy cream)

Nutmeg, Mace, chili, whatever spices you desire (I suppose cinnamon could work but personally, I wouldn't use it here)

Chop the veal into 50 g chunks.

Add to pot along with everything (but the roux & liaison) and cover with water.

Poach for 1 Hr to 1 Hr 1/2, skimming the surface.

Remove veal and keep it covered.

Add the roux to the strained stock and cook until it thickens a bit.

Add the liaison and cook some more (don't boil too much).

Serve with nooddles, mushrooms, small glazed onions and boiled veggies like turnips, potatoes, etc.


----------



## koukouvagia

French Fries said:


> Ok here we go:
> 
> *Blanquette de veau.*
> 
> 3 or 4 lbs veal (I used shoulder)
> 
> 1 onions with 3 cloves tucked in it
> 
> 2 or 3 carrots (about the same weight as the onion)
> 
> 2 or 3 garlic cloves, smashed
> 
> Thyme, bay leaf, parsley etc...
> 
> 2 leeks
> 
> Roux (70 g flour + 70 g butter)
> 
> Liaison (2 yolks + 0.1 liter heavy cream)
> 
> Nutmeg, Mace, chili, whatever spices you desire (I suppose cinnamon could work but personally, I wouldn't use it here)
> 
> Chop the veal into 50 g chunks.
> 
> Add to pot along with everything (but the roux & liaison) and cover with water.
> 
> Poach for 1 Hr to 1 Hr 1/2, skimming the surface.
> 
> Remove veal and keep it covered.
> 
> Add the roux to the strained stock and cook until it thickens a bit.
> 
> Add the liaison and cook some more (don't boil too much).
> 
> Serve with nooddles, mushrooms, small glazed onions and boiled veggies like turnips, potatoes, etc.


I will make this. But when you say roux, you mean it's cooked in a separate sauce pan? And then when you add the liaison where do you add it to, the stock? and do you temper that?

The mushrooms are cooked separately from the glazed onions? And the potatoes are not cooked within the same dish?


----------



## chrisbelgium

*"Bear garlic" pasta with wild boar stew*

I used a left-over homemade wild boar stew that was still in my freezer, store-bought pasta made with bear garlic and grana padano





  








pastaWildzwijnRagout.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 19, 2014


----------



## mike9

I made stuffed green peppers using turkey Italian sausage, onion, jalapeno, garlic, parsley and black (forbidden) rice cooked in a strong chicken stock (1/2c glace + 1/4c water).  When they say "black rice" they mean black.  It was delicious.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Koukouvagia said:


> It's a white stew, got it. Yes French Fries I'd like a recipe, I've only made red or browns stews, I need more color in my life.
> 
> Last night's dinner was bangers and mash. This is my poor attempt at plating. I think it looks like the sausages are trying to strangle the poor asparagus. I'll keep working on my plating skills lol. All was good except the gravy, it was completely and utterly inedible and that is why I did not smother my dish with it. In fact none of us even ate it. I'm starting a whole new thread about this vile gravy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bm5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 18, 2014


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> I will make this. But when you say roux, you mean it's cooked in a separate sauce pan? And then when you add the liaison where do you add it to, the stock? and do you temper that?
> 
> The mushrooms are cooked separately from the glazed onions? And the potatoes are not cooked within the same dish?


The roux is cooked in a separate pan, then you add it to the stock to thicken it.

You add the liaison to the thickened stock, correct. No need to temper.

The mushrooms are cooked separately from the glazed onions. The mushrooms are cooked in a generous amount of water, butter and lemon juice, salt, until cooked to taste. The glazed onions are cooked in a small amount of water, butter, sugar and salt until the water evaporates and the onions are glazed (no color). Potatoes are also cooked separately. I used rutabagas on mine, you could also use turnips, parsnips etc...


----------



## jonpaul

ox cheek ragu,last night.ox cheek braised long,low n' slow in a roasted red pepper,cherry tomato,chianti riserva & aged balsamico sauce seasoned with anchovy stuffed olives & served with "home made" pappardelle.well,when i say home made,i mean fresh egg lasagne sheets cut to my spec.just can't seem to find pappardelle as wide as i like it,so i makes me own.we ate her cheek with the left over good chianti,mwah ha ha.............!





  








OX CHEEK RAGU 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014











  








OX CHEEK RAGU 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014












  








OX CHEEK RAGU 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014











  








OX CHEEK RAGU 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014












  








OX CHEEK RAGU 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014











  








OX CHEEK RAGU 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014












  








OX CHEEK RAGU 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014











  








OX CHEEK RAGU 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014












  








OX CHEEK RAGU 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014











  








OX CHEEK RAGU 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014












  








OX CHEEK RAGU 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014











  








OX CHEEK RAGU 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014












  








OX CHEEK RAGU 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014











  








OX CHEEK RAGU 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014












  








OX CHEEK RAGU 015.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014











  








OX CHEEK RAGU 016.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014












  








OX CHEEK RAGU 020.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014











  








OX CHEEK RAGU 021.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 19, 2014


----------



## french fries

That looks really good JonPaul! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif I have to try that idea of cutting large lasagna sheets into smaller but still large noodles.


----------



## ishbel

To*ad in the hole with onion gravy and long stemmed broc.*

It's cold and wet. Just the time for comfort food!


----------



## cerise

Salmon & asparagus salad... On the way home I stopped at the market, & noticed they had cold salmon at the salad bar.  (I had never seen salmon there before.  They were just bringing it out.) So, I put together a cold salad with salmon, asparagus, cherry tomatoes, artichoke hearts, red onions & mixed greens.  I added some avocado when I got home.  Not too shabby.  It hit the spot.


----------



## french fries

Tonight I made couscous again. Didn't take pics this time, but it was almost the same thing as the last couscous step by step pictures I posted a while back. I love couscous. It's one of my favorite dishes! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## mike9

I made Marco White's Carbonara - it really is simple and delicious - satisfying really. Much better than the way I used to make it.


----------



## soesje

I did a catfish with a hollandaise type sauce which is my own.

hollandaise was made classic way (gastric, two egg yolks, clarified butter) and then coarse dutch mustard was added.

for extra kick also used a squeeze of sriracha sauce….

roast potatos on the side and lightly cooked carrots.


----------



## jonpaul

pasta again last night.bronze die pennoni rigati with mixed seafood & mushrooms in a cream,parmesan & saffron sauce.





  








PENNONI RIGATI & SEAFOOD 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 20, 2014











  








PENNONI RIGATI & SEAFOOD 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 20, 2014












  








PENNONI RIGATI & SEAFOOD 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 20, 2014











  








PENNONI RIGATI & SEAFOOD 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 20, 2014












  








PENNONI RIGATI & SEAFOOD 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 20, 2014











  








PENNONI RIGATI & SEAFOOD 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 20, 2014












  








PENNONI RIGATI & SEAFOOD 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 20, 2014











  








PENNONI RIGATI & SEAFOOD 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 20, 2014












  








PENNONI RIGATI & SEAFOOD 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 20, 2014











  








PENNONI RIGATI & SEAFOOD 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 20, 2014












  








PENNONI RIGATI & SEAFOOD 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 20, 2014











  








PENNONI RIGATI & SEAFOOD 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 20, 2014


----------



## soesje

tonight its going to be the leftover catfish from yesterday, with a coconut curry, sauteed spinach, fresh coriander/ cilantro.

some pandan rice at the side.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pork chop with leeks in Gorgonzola sauce and polenta fries*





  








VarkensKoteletPreiGorgonzolaPolenta1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 20, 2014








Nothing goes to waste in the kitchen if it can be used. Normally you would use the whiter part of the leeks and get rid of the green part. You can make a soup from the green part or use it to make kind of a leek bouillon to be used in the sauce and in the polenta...

I steamed the whiter parts (approx. 15 minutes or until tender) of the leeks over water and leek green parts.

The sauce is a leek velouté made with a roux and the leek bouillon, to which I added some Gorgonzola picante, maybe no more than 5-10% of the sauce... absolutely de-li-ci-ous.

The polenta is made with 3 parts leek bouillon and 1 part polenta, left to cool, cut in fries and panfried until nice and golden. Make a nice stack of them on the plate in a pommes Pont-Neuf style. Oh, and somewhere in between you have to make a little time to fry the pork chops and let them rest, of course.





  








VarkensKoteletPreiGorgonzolaPolenta2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 20, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

ordo said:


> *Tuna tart*
> 
> Onions, eggplant, red pepper, fennel, garlic, lemon zest, doubanjiang, tabasco, thyme, 3 cans of tuna in oil, hard boiled eggs, olives, capers, walnuts (important for crunch), 4 beaten eggs, puff pastry (bought)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12621768143_dbc2f13107_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 18, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't present it in the fish challenge cause it's not fresh fish. My best till today.


Why wouldn't you present this in the fish challenge? Looks like something really original to me!!

BTW, what's doubianjiang?


----------



## ordo

@Chris, after looking at those spectacular fresh fish posts, i think that working with canned tuna is not the best choice.

The tuna tart is very well known. May be you know it under the name _Empanada Gallega _and/or_ Spanish tuna empanada. _Here's a basic video:






*Doubanjiang.*


----------



## jonpaul

sometimes the combination of a few simple ingredients & very little in the way of cooking technique's result in the tastiest grub!last night it was chicken with 30 cloves of garlic.skinless free range chook portions,garlic,celery,peppers & parsley liberally bathed in evoo.sourdough baguette slices to mash the cooked garlic cloves into.chilled "labrune et fils" pinot noir.perfick/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!





  








CHICKEN & GARLIC 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 21, 2014











  








CHICKEN & GARLIC 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 21, 2014












  








CHICKEN & GARLIC 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 21, 2014











  








CHICKEN & GARLIC 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 21, 2014












  








CHICKEN & GARLIC 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 21, 2014











  








CHICKEN & GARLIC 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 21, 2014












  








CHICKEN & GARLIC 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 21, 2014











  








CHICKEN & GARLIC 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 21, 2014












  








CHICKEN & GARLIC 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 21, 2014











  








CHICKEN & GARLIC 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 21, 2014












  








CHICKEN & GARLIC 017.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 21, 2014


----------



## eastshores

Chris really like your gorgonzola sauce, I imagine that was ridiculously tasty. Koukou I got a good chuckle out of your "vile gravy" .. I find it funny (well not at first..) when things go spectacularly wrong, the good thing is usually there is a lesson embedded in it! JP I think I will have to reconsider anytime I want to include "garlic" in a dish title if it doesn't have 35 cloves /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif .. but alas I love garlic and the dish looks great.

I unfortunately dislocated my jaw about a week ago, which I suppose is the proverbial season ending injury for individuals like us! It's still not healed, but I decided to try and plow through until I can get to a doctor/dentist. Today for lunch I decided to try for sweet and sour chicken using tamarind for the sour and palmetto honey (a good friend is a bee keeper!) for the sweet. Added in four cloves of garlic and served with wilted baby spinach. I tried to plate this better, but I am going to really have to work at it. Finished with a little chili oil and scallion.





  








chicken.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Feb 22, 2014


----------



## irishundaground

Takeout.


----------



## jonpaul

eastshores said:


> Chris really like your gorgonzola sauce, I imagine that was ridiculously tasty. Koukou I got a good chuckle out of your "vile gravy" .. I find it funny (well not at first..) when things go spectacularly wrong, the good thing is usually there is a lesson embedded in it! JP I think I will have to reconsider anytime I want to include "garlic" in a dish title if it doesn't have 35 cloves /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif .. but alas I love garlic and the dish looks great.
> 
> I unfortunately dislocated my jaw about a week ago, which I suppose is the proverbial season ending injury for individuals like us! It's still not healed, but I decided to try and plow through until I can get to a doctor/dentist. Today for lunch I decided to try for sweet and sour chicken using tamarind for the sour and palmetto honey (a good friend is a bee keeper!) for the sweet. Added in four cloves of garlic and served with wilted baby spinach. I tried to plate this better, but I am going to really have to work at it. Finished with a little chili oil and scallion.


maaan that sounds painful,easty!i used to dislocate my left shoulder most saturdays,playing rugby.that was sore but i should imagine if it's your jaw,that would really wreck!good news is that modern thinking for injuries like that is to keep the joint moving..........!

sweet n' sour looks & sounds deelish,mate.good for the old prostate with the palmetto in it,too/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif!


----------



## jonpaul

i bet the french wish they could play rugby half as well as they cook.we hammered them 27-6 at the millenium in cardiff,last night..."croeso i gymru,y froglets!!"last night,as i had company,dinner was my take on an ancient/classical french dish "poulet de bresse en vessie".chicken cooked in a pigs bladder.the receep calls for poulet de bresse,a dried pigs bladder & black truffles.sack that!!i used a free range oakham chook from co antrim,ireland,chestnut mushrooms,truffle oil & a freezer bag from tesco!!tell you what,they might not be able to win a scrum,but those boys know how to cook!the tastiest,moistest chook i've ever eaten.

waterbath chicken with porcini,girolles,cauliflower,carrots & an oloroso sherry/cream jus.ice cold cotes de gascogne gros manseng sauvignon blanc...they know how to make wine,too/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!





  








WATERBATH CHICKEN 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014











  








WATERBATH CHICKEN 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014












  








WATERBATH CHICKEN 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014











  








WATERBATH CHICKEN 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014












  








WATERBATH CHICKEN 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014











  








WATERBATH CHICKEN 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014












  








WATERBATH CHICKEN 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014











  








WATERBATH CHICKEN 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014












  








WATERBATH CHICKEN 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014











  








WATERBATH CHICKEN 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014












  








WATERBATH CHICKEN 015.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014











  








WATERBATH CHICKEN 016.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 22, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine




----------



## jonpaul

really?cheers,mate!i think the carrots were a bit chunky,but they were the finest i could find.tell ya what,that chicken was ridiculously juicy!the flavour was right up there too,as it's cooking under a small amount of pressure,in the sealed bag,with the chestnut mushrooms,truffle oil & some of the porcini's with their soaking liquor.while the chook is resting it's then just a simple step to tip the cooking liquor into a pan,reduce it a bit,then add cream & sherry.....maaaan did that sauce taste good!!


----------



## ordo

*Chicken escabeche*





  








12701594154_0b50c9d77a_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 22, 2014


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> *Chicken escabeche*


That looks really good! Do you have a recipe? Pretty please?


----------



## ordo

Of course FF. This newbie amateur can give you a hint:






Some comments:

1. It's more like a summer fresh dish.

2. Many people here use white vinegar.

3. Do not cut the vegetables too thin. I love fennel in it.

4. Let the escabeche in the fridge for about 2 days before eating.

5. You can use fish, chicken, rabbit, game, etc.

6. Not good for your body flush period.


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> 6. Not good for your body flush period.


Haha... haven't started it yet. I have a few more days of real cooking ahead of me. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## eastshores

JonPaul said:


> maaan that sounds painful,easty!i used to dislocate my left shoulder most saturdays,playing rugby.that was sore but i should imagine if it's your jaw,that would really wreck!good news is that modern thinking for injuries like that is to keep the joint moving


Rugby is a worthy culprit for such an injury.. I'm a bit embarrassed to say what did me in was a double stuffed crunchy/soft taco that I thought would be an awesome idea. I should have realized I would have to un-hinge my jaw like a snake to try and eat it. Thank you for the advice on keeping it moving.. I didn't eat at all today so when I finally got some food I couldn't stop myself from chomping it and I think the joint slipped back into place. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## teamfat

Pleasant dinner tonight. Cooked some country style ribs on the grill and had a salad. The best part of the salad was that it contained fresh greens grown in one of the hoop houses I've been tending over the winter, as a Wasatch Community Gardens volunteer. Sweet.

mjb.


----------



## jonpaul

eastshores said:


> Rugby is a worthy culprit for such an injury.. I'm a bit embarrassed to say what did me in was a double stuffed crunchy/soft taco that I thought would be an awesome idea. I should have realized I would have to un-hinge my jaw like a snake to try and eat it. Thank you for the advice on keeping it moving.. I didn't eat at all today so when I finally got some food I couldn't stop myself from chomping it and I think the joint slipped back into place. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


good news easty & a damn sight more pleasant way of getting it back into joint than my shoulder.coach used to jam a water bottle in my armpit & use it as a fulcrum to lever the shoulder back into joint with my forearm.a quick "you'll be fine" then a "now get back out there & score some bloody tries"...happy daze/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif!


----------



## jonpaul

surf n' turf last night.28 day dry aged welsh black beef sirloin,from the vale of clwyd,baby avocado salad & prawns.





  








SURF N TURF 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 23, 2014











  








SURF N TURF 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 23, 2014












  








SURF N TURF 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 23, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pigeonneau (young pigeon) with a millefeuille of root vegetables*





  








DuifMillefeuilleKnolgroenten4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 23, 2014








I posted my recipe here; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/79656/pigeonneau-young-pigeon-with-a-millefeuille-of-root-vegetables


----------



## french fries

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Pigeonneau (young pigeon) with a millefeuille of root vegetables*


WOW. That looks simply amazing. I could have that for my sunday morning breakfast.


----------



## jonpaul

"yellow label" sunday!once in a while i like to set myself the challenge of eating good food on a tight budget.goes back to the 90's when my business was going under,in the last recession,and money was tight.there were days when the kids ate & if there was any left,their mum & i ate.if not,we didn't.apart from the seasonings & herbs etc,which are always in the storecupboard/fridge,everything else came out at less than £5/$7.50 & i'll be making the leftovers into something this evening...£2.50/$3.75 "a pop",RESULT!!.soooo,last night it was spit roast chook,avocado/prawns in home made marie rose sauce & salad.i mash up the stock cube in a little evoo & use the paste to season the chook,inside & out.get fab flavour/crispy tasty skin.a marco pierre white/knorr tip.





  








CHICKEN SALAD 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 24, 2014











  








CHICKEN SALAD 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 24, 2014












  








CHICKEN SALAD 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 24, 2014











  








CHICKEN SALAD 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 24, 2014












  








CHICKEN SALAD 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 24, 2014











  








CHICKEN SALAD 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 24, 2014












  








CHICKEN SALAD 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 24, 2014











  








CHICKEN SALAD 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 24, 2014












  








CHICKEN SALAD 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 24, 2014











  








CHICKEN SALAD 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 24, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

French Fries said:


> WOW. That looks simply amazing. I could have that for my sunday morning breakfast.


Hold on there, you're on a diet!

Thanks FF.


----------



## ordo

*Pasta in sage and garlic infused butter*





  








12757165835_d429991ae1_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 24, 2014








Take a bite





  








12757302183_2fae74bc5a_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 24, 2014








I'm cutting the pasta cooking in iced water. Heresy!


----------



## koukouvagia

ordo said:


> *Pasta in sage and garlic infused butter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12757165835_d429991ae1_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 24, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12757302183_2fae74bc5a_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 24, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cutting the pasta cooking in iced water. Heresy!


What do you mean by that ordo?


----------



## ordo

Sorry my bad English koukou. I mean this:





  








12759964153_6ae9a071b0_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 25, 2014








Quick stop the cooking of the pasta. In terms of Italian traditions, its an unforgivable betrayal.

Except for lasagna, of course.


----------



## jonpaul

sooo,last night was leftovers,from sunday evening's dinner.had some prawns,half of the chook,a couple of baby avo's,toms & jumbo spring onion left over.always have bacon in the fridge,a fridge without bacon is like a night sky without stars....and a pot of coriander(cilantro)on the window sill.always have a pack of lebanese flatbread in the cupboard too.i like pizza but not the bases.the lebanese flatbreads make the thinnest,crispiest bases ever & they cook in minutes.so there we have it,two decent evening meals for about a fiver...hurrah!lebanese flatbreads with leftovers:





  








LEBANESE FLATBREAD 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 25, 2014











  








LEBANESE FLATBREAD 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 25, 2014












  








LEBANESE FLATBREAD 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 25, 2014











  








LEBANESE FLATBREAD 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 25, 2014












  








LEBANESE FLATBREAD 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 25, 2014











  








LEBANESE FLATBREAD 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 25, 2014












  








LEBANESE FLATBREAD 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 25, 2014











  








LEBANESE FLATBREAD 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 25, 2014












  








LEBANESE FLATBREAD 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 25, 2014


----------



## teamfat

ordo said:


> I'm cutting the pasta cooking in iced water. Heresy!


I think he meant putting, not cutting.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

teamfat said:


> I think he meant putting, not cutting.
> 
> Oh thanks. I still don't know what this means haha.


----------



## ordo

Folks: It's a bad extrapolation of the Spanish:

_Cortar la cocción._

which literally means:

_To cut the cooking._

which means:

_To stop the cooking process (in iced water)_

which means:

_Inverted Bain Marie._

And now i will "cut" this replay.

which means...


----------



## mike9

I made oven fried eggplant slices and a sauce with onion, garlic, roast red pepper, chopped eggplant, tomato paste, vegetable stock, vodka and some left over egg yolk/cream mix from Carbonara the other night.  It tasted really good and looked good as well.  I love doing eggplant that way.


----------



## koukouvagia

Ah ok I get it.  This goes against my religion hehe!


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Breakfast for dinner.

Toast, tomatoes, poached eggs, hollandaise, pickled red onions...

Yolk was perfect /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif





  








Eggs and hollandaise 1 (1).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 25, 2014











  








Eggs and hollandaise 1 (2).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 25, 2014











  








Eggs and hollandaise 1 (3).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 25, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Those eggs look tasty!  I didn't have time to take any pictures of tonight's dinner, but it worked out well.  I had some pork loin in the fridge.  Sliced it kind of thin, less than half an inch, or about 1 cm.  Put together a Korean bulgogi inspired marinade ( as discussed in another thread ) and let the pork sit in it about an hour and a half.  In addition to the choped green onion in the marinade I also did a course chop on a yellow onion.

Fired up the grill and when the charcoal was ready I pulled the pork out of the marinade.  Put the pork over the coals, put the marinade in a skillet and let it simmer for a while.  Also got a pot of rice going.  Plated the pork slices, mine got a couple spoonfuls of the now reduced marinade and onion chunks on top.  Melted a little butter, mixed in a splash of soy sauce and stirred that into the rice.

Karen didn't remember eating white rice prepared that way, but she liked it.  I sprinkled some furikake on mine for a bit of extra flavor.  I pronounce it furry ka ka, Karen frons on putting ka ka on her food.  The pork turned out quite well, will certainly make it again.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pork cheeks stewed in port and red wine served with celeriac and chervil purée*





  








VarkenswangenKnolselderKervel3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 26, 2014








Classic stew using pork cheeks, port, red wine, stock, tomato purée, carrot, onion, garlic and piment d'Espelette.

Celeriac purée made with cooked chunks of celeriac and blanched chervil only, no potato; all blended with cream and a little butter. A true taste-bomb!


----------



## koukouvagia

Beef short ribs braised in red wine and soffrito. Over papardelle Whose plating do you like best? Mine (left) or hubby's (right)?





  








SR3.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 26, 2014











  








SR6.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 26, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pasta with fennel, turnip and bacon*





  








PastaFennelTurnipBacon1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 27, 2014








Yesterday was left-over day. Started by frying bacon, cut into lardons, adding a good pinch of dried oregano and whole cumin seeds, s&p and 4 whole cloves of garlic. Leave it on medium fire for the next 10-15 minutes, stirring often, until most fat is now in the pan. Pass through a sieve and say goodbye to that enormous quantity of bad cholesterol fat. Lardons go back in the pan. I added left-over steamed fennel quarters and also steamed turnip chunks plus scallions and parsley both begging to be finally used. Let it all get a nice color.

Meanwhile, boil a pasta of your choice, add some cooking water to the veggies. Drain pasta and mix with the veggies. A few chards of grana padano or parmezan and a drop of excellent olive oil, et voilà, totally delicious dish made with stuff that many people would throw in the bin...





  








PastaFennelTurnipBacon2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 27, 2014


----------



## hayden

Wow that looks great for a leftover creation, Chris!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonpaul

seafood fettucine last night.mussels,prawns & seared scallops in a muscadet,garlic,chilli & saffron broth with egg fettucine.





  








SEAFOOD FETTUCINE FINALE 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Feb 27, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

Chris, loving your pasta and fennel.


----------



## mike9

Leftover whole wheat orzo with little sausage meatballs and a scratch made sauce.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks Hayden & PP for the appreciation!

Always nice to hear from you again PP!


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks, I've been laying low this past year due to personal circumstances, but I always try to make the time to peek inside this thread and see what's cooking. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif I'll definitely start posting food pics once again when Spring starts. I have virtually no natural lighting in the winter months.


----------



## ordo

@Pollopicu: I hope you're doing well. I miss you.


----------



## ordo

My dinner





  








12823983123_d1b1e2602a_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 27, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Ordo all you needed was some gravy, and cheese and you would have yourself a poutine right there xD.


----------



## ordo

Sure Kaique. Next time it will be a poutine!


----------



## michaelga

ordo said:


> My dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12823983123_d1b1e2602a_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 27, 2014


Simple and amazing!

Good stuff!


----------



## chrisbelgium

Quote:


ordo said:


> My dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12823983123_d1b1e2602a_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 27, 2014


I wonder if anyone has a good explanation, scientific or not, why this combo of eggs and fries is probably the best food match ever?


----------



## ordo

We could postulate a Theory of fries and eggs.

1. Great nutritive dish. It has a good balance of protein, carbohidrates, minerals, vitamins, etc.

2. Its simple and colorful.

3. Nice contrast of forms and textures: round and straight, crispy fries, runny eggs. Paramount importance of this point.

4. Eggs comes from chickens. Fries from the earth. A totally irrelevant point.


----------



## hayden

Point #4 wins. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

ChrisBelgium said:


> Quote:
> 
> I wonder if anyone has a good explanation, scientific or not, why this combo of eggs and fries is probably the best food match ever?


Because my grandmother used to make it for me because she loves me very much. Naturally this food = love


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Chris i think it has to do with the mixture of starch, fat, and salt etc...

That and probably the first time we eat it probably is so pleasurable that our brain will always find it pleasurable.

Kind of like eggs andd butter /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif, which is a favorite of mine.

Hell butter is great... XD


----------



## cheflayne

Both potatoes and eggs trigger umami. There are two types of nucleotides that contribute the most to this effect. One is found predominately in meat, the other in vegetables. Both are present in this dish. That combined with the luxurious mouth feel of fat from the yolk, throw in a little salt, what's not to like?


----------



## chrisbelgium

Question 1bis; at what point do you start thinking "_I hope I'll have just enough fries to mop up every sticking little bit of runny eggyolk from my plate before it goes solid_"?


----------



## pollopicu

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif Ordo, miss you too.


----------



## teamfat

But what about poutine?

mjb.


----------



## mike9

So for a simple, easy meal I made Armoniche pasta with pesto, sauteed scallops and a garnish of toasted bread crumbs, parmigiano and pistachios. Really quite nice and a great way to end a long week that went by quick.





  








IMG_20140228_185515_zpsdfeee104.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 1, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Rummaging about in the freezer earlier today I saw a bone in chicken breast that looked like it was starting to get a bit of freezer burn. Thawed it out for tonight's dinner.





  








chic_toots.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 1, 2014








Roasted the chicken in a hot oven. Boiled some red potatoes. Rendered down a couple strips of salt pork, used the fat to wilt the spinach. Did a shallot butter pan sauce for the chicken, lemon parsley butter for the potatoes. Quite tasty. Could have done a better job trimming some of the spinach stems.

mjb.


----------



## smoothjimmy

Chicken and chorizo paella tonight, first time making this dish.





  








image.jpg




__
smoothjimmy


__
Mar 1, 2014








Next time I make it I think I will use a bit less tomato and add in some fresh red capsicum in place of paprika!


----------



## koukouvagia

Very colorful @SmoothJimmy, welcome.

Nice save @teamfat


----------



## jarmo

Ribs





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Mar 1, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Mar 1, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Mar 1, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Mar 1, 2014












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Mar 1, 2014


----------



## french fries

WoW Jarmo. That looks incredibly tasty. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif ... and I still can't get over that beautiful smoker you've built.


----------



## genemachine

The outhouse smoker wins every thread


----------



## ordo

GeneMachine said:


> The outhouse smoker wins every thread


It's a killer. We should make a gang, go to Finland and rob it.


----------



## dcarch

It has been many months since I last posted here. Truly amazing cooking by everyone!

A few recent cooks.

dcarch

Leg of lamb, sous vided.





  








legofLambsousvide2.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Mar 1, 2014








Stuffed tofu





  








stuffedthintofu.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Mar 1, 2014








Sous vided roasted pork, grilled pineapple, purple carrots.





  








pineapplepork3.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Mar 1, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

ordo said:


> My dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12823983123_d1b1e2602a_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 27, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

Beautiful, dcarch.





  








legofLambsousvide2.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Mar 1, 2014


----------



## eastshores

Very nice plating dcharc. I love the hard top line in the one pollo quoted.

JT Buds... delicious looking plate too.


----------



## hayden

Ditching the grains in favour of other alternatives...here are tonight's cauliflower pizza bases:





  








020314_cauliflower-pizza-base_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Mar 2, 2014








Using my beet-cured gravlax some of you may have seen in last month's challenge thread:





  








020314_beet-cured-gravlax-spinach-caper-dill-feta-




__
hayden


__
Mar 2, 2014








Beet-cured gravlax, spinach and capers on a cream cheese base, sprinkled with dill and crumbled feta.

Largely inspired by my lunch at a local cafe yesterday:





  








020314_tandoori-prawn-haloumi-pizza_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Mar 2, 2014








Tandoori prawns and haloumi on a tomato base, topped with coriander leaves and splattered with natural yoghurt.

If I'm honest, I would actually say I prefer these to ordinary pizza bases - was a very nice combination of textures between base and toppings.


----------



## ordo

Cauliflower pizza base? Can you please share the recipe, Hayden?


----------



## hayden

Of course, @ordo, though it's not my recipe; I did a bit of hunting around and finally settled on Nutrition Stripped's recipe: http://nutritionstripped.com/cauliflower-pizza-crust/


----------



## jonpaul

vietnamese style pork burgers last night.minced(ground)pork shoulder simply seasoned with fish sauce,garlic,chilli,lime zest,white pepper,sugar & a little baking powder to lighten them up a bit.served in pita with hot sauce & fries.





  








ASIAN PORK BURGERS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 2, 2014











  








ASIAN PORK BURGERS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 2, 2014












  








ASIAN PORK BURGERS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 2, 2014


----------



## ordo

Thanks Hyden. Great burguers Jon.


----------



## jonpaul

ordo said:


> Thanks Hyden. Great burguers Jon.


cheers,ordo.one of the simplest dishes i've cooked.mix it all up,in the burger press,in the fridge for half an hour to let the baking powder work it's magic,on the griddle...bish,bash,bosh...job done!


----------



## dcarch

Thank you very much, Eastshores, Pollopicu, you are very kind.

BTW, thank you all for your giving me very nice "Reputations". I have no idea how that works and if there is a way for me to reply  from there.

dcarch


----------



## genemachine

Duck & Udon soup tonight:





  








IMG_1078.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Mar 2, 2014


----------



## atlas

paella two ways.jpg




__
atlas


__
Mar 2, 2014








Paella two ways.


----------



## french fries

Atlas said:


> Paella two ways.


Bravo. The paella in front looks fantastic. What is the white stuff on top? Looks like it could be some crab meat maybe? As for the one in the back, it's harder to see on the photograph - what is it made of?


----------



## atlas

*Thank you! The front is Paella Mariscos with lump blue crab in the center the rear is Paella Valenciana with (Chicken Thighs, **Andouille, clams, crab).*





  








Paella Val.jpg




__
atlas


__
Mar 2, 2014


----------



## french fries

Atlas said:


> *Thank you! The front is Paella Mariscos with lump blue crab in the center the rear is Paella Valenciana with (Chicken Thighs, **Andouille, clams, crab).*


Fantastic. Your guests must have been very happy. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## mike9

I boned out some chicken legs, made a traditional Thanksgiving style stuffing and well stuffed then then baked them off. Like Thanksgiving in every bite.





  








IMG_20140302_134601_zps808b1a73.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 3, 2014











  








IMG_20140302_134612_zps9d4e5287.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 3, 2014











  








IMG_20140302_153010_zpsd7a74c3f.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 3, 2014











  








IMG_20140302_162910_zps6fa5a24a.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 3, 2014











  








IMG_20140302_162920_zpsf0269717.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 3, 2014


----------



## michaelga

That's cool Mike9

I really like that one.... I might use thighs though.


----------



## teamfat

Sometimes you just need to get back to the basics of generation after generation. Cornmeal muffins:





  








corn_muff.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 4, 2014


----------



## mike9

I made Ratners sweet and sour Cabbage soup and knishes with kasha, leek, mushroom, sun dried tomato and a little fennel Saturday.  A really old school, delicious winter meal that tasted even better tonight.


----------



## chefbuba

Boston Butt roast, roasted sweet onions, pan gravy, smashed potatoes with roasted garlic & sour cream & loose corn.


----------



## jonpaul

baby cuttlefish,smoked pork kabanossi & haricot beans with griddled kalamata olive/greek oregano sourdough bloomer on the side.posted in the bean challenge:

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/79755/march-2014-challenge-beans/30#post_460520


----------



## ordo

*Sechuan sweet and sour eggplant*

Easy and satisfying entrée





  








12936626995_23178d3d92_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 4, 2014


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> *Sechuan sweet and sour eggplant*
> 
> Easy and satisfying entrée


Wow. Love the color of that dish! I want to make it now: would you share the recipe? Or a list of ingredients/techniques used? Thank you Ordo! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## ordo

The original recipe calls for fried eggplant. This is a lighter version:






I use dark soy sauce, dark vinegar and oyster sauce, all of them pretty dark, hence the color.


----------



## french fries




----------



## ordo

I fry. But the color comes from the sauces. Yes, it's a garlic clove. And take my advice and peel the eggplant. I didn't.


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> I fry. But the color comes from the sauces. Yes, it's a garlic clove. And take my advice and peel the eggplant. I didn't.


Great, thank you!!


----------



## teamfat

There's a place here in SLC, Long Life Veggie House, that had a killer eggplant in garlic sauce.  They left the peels on.  I'm guessing they salted, drained, then blanched, then fried the eggplant.  Last time we ate there the place was getting dirty and run down.  Still in business, maybe time to see if they cleaned up.

Tonight's dinner was a handful of pot stickers and a bowl of mustard greens soup, using some more of the harvest from the community garden hoop houses.  The soup was okay, not the best I've ever done.  Oh well.

mjb.


----------



## jonpaul

last night was a bit of an experiment,really.so,gather round fellow gastronauts,and i shall explain.......

one of my all time fav chinese dishes is salt & pepper anything.ribs,wings,prawns & squid etc.you name it & i'll eat it.i have tried to replicate it at home and,no matter what i've tried(including mixing in a bit of msg)i just can't get the same flavour.until last night that is!

when i was in chi yip the other day,getting me cuttlefish,i saw they had some tubs of salt & pepper mix.only £1/$1.50 a tub,too.now,the supermarket has one of the best chinese/dim sum restaurants in the entire universe above it(owned by the same company)and they use a lot of the ingredients that are sold in the store below.the mix that is sold by the store is made up by the chefs upstairs & is a "velly crosery guarded seclet!"....winner!soooo,on my way home i called in at tesco for some of the meaty pork ribs you've seen before,sprinkled some of the mix on 'em & whacked them in the oven @180c/350f for an hour.simple,that's it.eureka!!not only did they taste just like the real jobbie but there was no pre-cooking then frying involved either.the coating even formed a thin,crispy layer on the ribs.the mix smells like there is star anise in it & there are schezuan pepper corns & flakes of chilli in there too.no raging thirst,well nothing that a couple of peroni's couldn't handle,so,if there is msg in there,it is only a tiny amount.served a la mode with mashed spuds...whaaat?i like mash & ribs.

salt & pepper ribs with desiree mashed spuds.





  








SALT & PEPPER RIBS 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 5, 2014











  








SALT & PEPPER RIBS 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 5, 2014












  








SALT & PEPPER RIBS 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 5, 2014











  








SALT & PEPPER RIBS 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 5, 2014












  








SALT & PEPPER RIBS 017.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 5, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

freezer day today.had a rummage through the snow drifts of frost at the bottom of the freezer and there,amongst the discarded freezer bag ties,shrivelled peas,discarded corn kernels & a long forgotten bottle of vodka i found a pair of plaice fillets,some scottish langoustines,a bag of peas,a few rashers of pancetta,a bag of oven fries & a japanese soldier,corporal yamamoto,who refused to believe me when i told him the war in the pacific was over........./img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif!so that was dinner tonight.what?no....i put corp yamamoto back in the freezer!plaice & fries in the oven for 10 mins @ 275c/530f,nuked the peas/pancetta for 5 mins in the microdiddle & sauteed the lango tails for 30 secs in garlic butter.done!

plaice fillets with garlic butter langoustine tails,fries & peas with pancetta.ice cold muscadet.





  








PLAICE & LANGOUSTINES 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 5, 2014











  








PLAICE & LANGOUSTINES 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 5, 2014












  








PLAICE & LANGOUSTINES 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 5, 2014











  








PLAICE & LANGOUSTINES 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 5, 2014












  








PLAICE & LANGOUSTINES 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 5, 2014











  








PLAICE & LANGOUSTINES 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 5, 2014


----------



## michaelga

oh my friend....!

Next time leave the shells on and saute for a bit longer under very high heat.   Shell em at the table.   They will have way more flavour and hold their heat much longer.

You'll thank me!

Looks great though.


----------



## jonpaul

MichaelGA said:


> oh my friend....!
> 
> Next time leave the shells on and saute for a bit longer under very high heat. Shell em at the table. They will have way more flavour and hold their heat much longer.
> 
> You'll thank me!
> 
> Looks great though.


y'know what michael,you're spot on!if i'm just eating langoustines & fries,i do just that.no need for cutlery,the perfect finger food and,of course,the best bit of any shellfish is what's in the head/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!

put a plate of scottish langoustines & plate of lobster in front of me & i'll have the lango's any day of the week...food of the gods!


----------



## michaelga

JonPaul said:


> i'll have the lango's any day of the week...food of the gods!


Totally agree!

When you cook them in the shell under high heat they impart way more flavour into the flesh also - Cook's Illustrated / Test Kitchen did a piece on it a while back.

I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## ordo

I got a 1.5 kilo (3.3 pounds) beef tenderloin for $10 USA dollars. Long live Argentinian meat! Envy me all of you, living in developed, triumphant countries!

Will do it roasted with a lot of black crushed peppercorns. The paste is garlic, thyme, rosemary and olive oil to rub the loin.





  








12956579653_893393b987_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 5, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Had a hankerin' for some fried chicken, drumsticks to be specific. Used a mustard based habanero sauce in the egg wash.





  








legs.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 6, 2014








Fried chicken, cornbread muffin with jalapeno jelly, washed down with a cold brew - life is good.


----------



## jonpaul

ordo said:


> I got a 1.5 kilo (3.3 pounds) beef tenderloin for $10 USA dollars. Long live Argentinian meat! Envy me all of you, living in developed, triumphant countries!
> 
> Will do it roasted with a lot of black crushed peppercorns. The paste is garlic, thyme, rosemary and olive oil to rub the loin.


damn,that's a good price,ordo!same weight over here would be £45/$68 for "bog standard" & if you went for,say,aberdeen angus you'd pay around £55/$82!!!


----------



## jonpaul

teamfat said:


> Had a hankerin' for some fried chicken, drumsticks to be specific. Used a mustard based habanero sauce in the egg wash.
> 
> Fried chicken, cornbread muffin with jalapeno jelly, washed down with a cold brew - life is good.


colon cleaner?so,do you eat it or get a length of hosepipe and st............./img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif!

fried chicken & cold beer.....life is good,to be sure!


----------



## jonpaul

MichaelGA said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> When you cook them in the shell under high heat they impart way more flavour into the flesh also - Cook's Illustrated / Test Kitchen did a piece on it a while back.
> 
> I'll see if I can dig it up.


thanks,mike


----------



## koukouvagia

ordo said:


> I got a 1.5 kilo (3.3 pounds) beef tenderloin for $10 USA dollars. Long live Argentinian meat! Envy me all of you, living in developed, triumphant countries!
> 
> Will do it roasted with a lot of black crushed peppercorns. The paste is garlic, thyme, rosemary and olive oil to rub the loin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12956579653_893393b987_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 5, 2014


That's enviable! I'm never willing to spend the cash to buy one of these here!


----------



## ed buchanan

Slow Roasted Rosemary,pepper chicken, Cranberry walnut bread stuffing, crinkle cut brown sugar and real maple carrots, cranberry sauce.


----------



## jonpaul

MichaelGA said:


> oh my friend....!
> 
> Next time leave the shells on and saute for a bit longer under very high heat. Shell em at the table. They will have way more flavour and hold their heat much longer.
> 
> You'll thank me!
> 
> Looks great though.


..........is this what you mean,mike/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif?!!!bit of ribeye surf n' turf goin' on there...................





  








RIBEYE & LANGOUSTINES 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 6, 2014











  








RIBEYE & LANGOUSTINES 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 6, 2014












  








RIBEYE & LANGOUSTINES 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 6, 2014











  








RIBEYE & LANGOUSTINES 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 6, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

bit of a blast from the past paired with an italian classic,for dinner tonight.i first cooked trout this way,back in the 80's & it still works...well,it does for me,anyway.rainbow trout stuffed with lemon thyme & baked in soggy newspaper served with baby broad(fava)beans fried with smoked pancetta,shallots,garlic,chilli flakes & parsley(the italian bit!).steamed blue belle potatoes.not as pretty a plate as some of the food on here,but bloody tasty nonetheless!





  








TROUT & BROAD BEANS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 6, 2014











  








TROUT & BROAD BEANS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 6, 2014












  








TROUT & BROAD BEANS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 6, 2014











  








TROUT & BROAD BEANS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 6, 2014












  








TROUT & BROAD BEANS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 6, 2014











  








TROUT & BROAD BEANS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 6, 2014












  








TROUT & BROAD BEANS 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 6, 2014











  








TROUT & BROAD BEANS 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 6, 2014












  








TROUT & BROAD BEANS 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 6, 2014











  








TROUT & BROAD BEANS 015.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 6, 2014


----------



## ordo

The newspaper thing just killed me JP. So funny.


----------



## french fries

JonPaul said:


> a long forgotten bottle of vodka





JonPaul said:


> baked in soggy newspaper


So is the fish basically steamed?


----------



## jonpaul

ordo said:


> The newspaper thing just killed me JP. So funny.


ha!the lady with the trout in her lap didn't seem too amused tho',mate/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif!!


----------



## jonpaul

French Fries said:


> That doesn't sound right. How can one forget a bottle of vodka?
> So is the fish basically steamed?


sorry FF,typo,shoulda read "vodka bottle".....i dunno,evaporation?mr yamamoto?who knows....../img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif!

bit of both,really.you bake the parcel for about 20-25 mins @225c/400f.as the water evaporates,the fish steams,then it bakes in the dry paper.this stage imparts a slight "smokey" flavour to the fish.the great thing is that you bring it to the table,grip the end of the paper & lift so that the parcel unrolls like a roll of carpet or wall paper.right at the end the fish pops out with the skin left sticking to the paper but with the head & tail still attached.i removed those for the photo's as the fish was too big for the plate.moist/flavoursome fish guaranteed!great for cooking whole salmon,too.just have to increase the number of layers of paper due to the longer cooking time.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Panfried vegetables, chicken, paprika sauce*

The French have more words in their culinairy vocabulary and will call this a "poêlée" of vegetables. Very similar to cooking in a wok, except you use a normal pan. Who says daily simple dishes have to be boring and uninspired? A mix of raw or blanched vegetables simply panfried until done. Whatever is in your fridge that combines nicely. Simply delicious and very easy to make.





  








KipChineseKoolPaprikaRadijs1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 7, 2014







Chinese cabbage and radishes, panfried...? Oh yes!

I used everything raw; Chinese cabbage, red bell pepper, red onion, garlic, quartered radishes.

Made a paprika sauce with olive oil, some of the red bell peppers, shallot, garlic, pimentón (smoked paprika powder) and chicken stock. Mix finely and sieve.

The chicken breasts were panfried separately.





  








KipChineseKoolPaprikaRadijs2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 7, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

I would eat that in a heart beat Chris. 

Proof again that that great meals do not need 100 ingredients to have full flavour and color. 
I have been roasting radishes lately and I just can't get enough of them. 
They are sweet and watery and burst in your mouth. When I have served them , folks thought the worse until they tried them.


----------



## chrisbelgium

To be honest, I was quite surprised of the splendid combination, Petals. Never panfried raw Chinese cabbage, it turns kind of sweet and pairs so well with the bell pepper and the little bite left on those delicious radishes; I added them last minute to keep them "al dente", but indeed, they too came out nice and sweet.

I need to add that carefully seasoning is a must, as always. I avoided adding soy sauce which would spoil the colors.


----------



## ordo

Chris: i can perfectly eat your picks. I will print them and eat the picture with mayo.


----------



## jonpaul

bit of an indoor BBQ going on last night.skinless/spatchcock chook in a hickory marinade(one of the few packets i use,i just zizz it up a bit with a few chuggs of franks extra hot),tomatoes with slivers of garlic/basil roasted with evoo/balsamico & home made desiree spud wedges.ice cold peroni.





  








001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 8, 2014










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 8, 2014












  








003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 8, 2014











  








004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 8, 2014












  








005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 8, 2014











  








006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 8, 2014












  








007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 8, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

ordo said:


> Chris: i can perfectly eat your picks. I will print them and eat the picture with mayo.


I tried that before, ordo. Ketchup works better /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## genemachine

ordo said:


> *Sechuan sweet and sour eggplant*
> 
> Easy and satisfying entrée
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12936626995_23178d3d92_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 4, 2014


Don't come near my girlfriend with that dish, or I fear she will run off with you


----------



## hayden

Started with a bit of colour:





  








080314_honey-sesame-salmon_warm-salad_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Mar 8, 2014








Honey-glazed Salmon on a warm salad of brussel sprouts, spring onion, shallots, red chilli (ridiculously hot...) and oven-roasted beetroot and sweet potato, with a little bit of worcestershire sauce for a bit of a tang:





  








080314_honey-sesame-salmon_warm-salad_1_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Mar 8, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Panfried vegetables, chicken, paprika sauce*
> 
> The French have more words in their culinairy vocabulary and will call this a "poêlée" of vegetables. Very similar to cooking in a wok, except you use a normal pan. Who says daily simple dishes have to be boring and uninspired? A mix of raw or blanched vegetables simply panfried until done. Whatever is in your fridge that combines nicely. Simply delicious and very easy to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KipChineseKoolPaprikaRadijs1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 7, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese cabbage and radishes, panfried...? Oh yes!
> 
> I used everything raw; Chinese cabbage, red bell pepper, red onion, garlic, quartered radishes.
> 
> Made a paprika sauce with olive oil, some of the red bell peppers, shallot, garlic, pimentón (smoked paprika powder) and chicken stock. Mix finely and sieve.
> 
> The chicken breasts were panfried separately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KipChineseKoolPaprikaRadijs2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 7, 2014


Very lovely.


----------



## ordo

I roasted a slice of pork leg. May serve it with a salad.





  








13011101184_e6f86a5168_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 8, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

Ordo, I can imagine how wonderful that pork tastes.


----------



## mickey1123

We went out for dinner last night.  Eddie's Deli in Cuyahoga Falls, Ohio..  I had the most amazing Matzo Ball Soup  I have ever had.  The dumplings nearly floated out of the bowl, and the taste was amazing.


----------



## jonpaul

fish,chips & mushies last night.couple of super fresh scottish haddock loins double dipped in seasoned fine cornmeal/buttermilk(i prefer it too conventional batter) then deep fried.harry ramsden's tinned mushies taste just as good as they do in his chip shops/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!





  








FISH,CHIPS & PEAS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 9, 2014











  








FISH,CHIPS & PEAS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 9, 2014












  








FISH,CHIPS & PEAS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 9, 2014











  








FISH,CHIPS & PEAS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 9, 2014












  








FISH,CHIPS & PEAS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 9, 2014


----------



## hayden

Far from proud of how this looks, but the flavours are definitely sorted:





  








090314_miso-poached-salmon_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Mar 9, 2014








*Miso-poached Salmon*

Broth is miso, fish stock, sake, honey, star anise, sliced red chilli, sliced fresh ginger. Broccoli, pak choi and spring onion were added after the Salmon had been poached, then enoki mushrooms just before serving. Baby carrots were lightly steamed.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Steamed salmon and cod served on pea purée with cherry tomatoes and preserved lemons*

JP, seems we were playing with the same ingredients; fish and peas. And, you, Haiden and me, 3 fish dishes on a row, what's happening? Lent?

I used frozen (fresh) peas boiled in slightly salted water with a shallot added and a few lemon verbena leaves. Cooled in cold water, mixed with sour cream, lots of s&p, then warmed again for serving.

The fish is steamed, then cut in these chunks. Too bad the cherry tomatoes sank in the purée, but hey, probably my punishment for using them so far out of season. This dish is nothing like a tajine but those preserved lemons are a real treat and give the nicest balance to sweeter ingredients like the pea purée.





  








GestoomdeVisErwtenPuree.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 9, 2014


----------



## eastshores

Nice Chris! I can see you're playing with the plating ideas. Weather is nice here.. I won't have dinner for about 8 hours but here it is in it's early stages. Applewood injection, mustard wet rub, and then my secret (as in I have no idea I make it diff every time) dry rub /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








butt.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Mar 9, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

View media item 95365 View media item 95369
It's National Meatball Day here in the United States, so I'm ready with some

marinara that I 'put up' a few weeks back and some meatballs from my freezer.

When I make these cuties, I use a pound each of ground chuck,

ground veal and hot Italian sausage that I get in bulk.

That makes alot of meatballs for just two people.

So I "_IQF"_ the uncooked balls on a sheet pan in the chest freezer

and then pop them into a zip-top bag. This way I have them

ready to go at any time, like tonight!

I'll simply heat the marinara and toss in the defrosted

(but frozen is okay too) meatballs to gently

cook through on the back burner of the range,

boil up some pasta (I'll probably make some fresh pasta from semolina),

reheat a loaf of Italian bread and then,

_MANGIAMO!_


----------



## eastshores

Sounds killer kgirl! I need to check the asian market to see if they have semolina flour in bulk. At my grocer I think they consider it a "specialty" item because the only product they carry is in a little organic kiosk and costs about 9.00 for a small bag.


----------



## pollopicu

Not dinner, but I had a Panettone bread leftover from the holidays so made french toast with it.










It's the closest thing to decent lighting we've had in over 3 months.


----------



## michaelga

eastshores said:


> Sounds killer kgirl! I need to check the asian market to see if they have semolina flour in bulk. At my grocer I think they consider it a "specialty" item because the only product they carry is in a little organic kiosk and costs about 9.00 for a small bag.


Check your local bulk food store also health food stores.

It shouldn't be expensive.


----------



## ordo

@pollo: thats a stunning presented dish and a superb pick.

I'm marinating a pork neck, rosemary flavored.





  








13037954665_f3b25d8aa9_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 9, 2014


----------



## eastshores

Beautiful Ordo. What else is in your marinade?

Here's the other part of what I am BBQ'ing today.. chicken leg quarters. Hard to beat for bbq since they are so cheap and packed with flavor. I put some dry rub on these but the key for me is a trick someone taught me. Using a spray bottle and equal parts lemon juice, vinegar, and worcestershire. It gives a great color and helps develop a really crisp and brightly flavored skin.





  








legs.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Mar 9, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

Hey!! I'm on the hundredth page!!!!

Blurry photo of Sesame Noodles with Ginger Lime Zest Grilled Shrimp.





  








photo-4.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 9, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

ordo said:


> @pollo: thats a stunning presented dish and a superb pick.
> 
> I'm marinating a pork neck, rosemary flavored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13037954665_f3b25d8aa9_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 9, 2014


Thanks. I'll trade my dish for yours. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## teamfat

Pollopicu said:


> Thanks. I'll trade my dish for yours. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


On more than one occasion I've sat down at the computer after a nice dinner, and then see something posted that looks better than what I had.

This thread is quite helpful when I am having trouble deciding what to prepare, lots of good inspiration here.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

It was a funny weekend - our oldest son's birthday was today (39), but we had a party for him yesterday at the neighbor's Tiki bar and there was plenty to eat. So today I went through the fridge and found carrots, celery, leek, onion, fennel and jalapenos so I did a mirepoix of those and made a roux. Garlic, some andouille from the freezer, some chicken meat and some left over pork roast. I broke the roux with garlic and tomato paste then browned the veg in that and slowly added chicken stock - some parsley, bay leaves, smoked paprika, etc. Man was it good. Here's the kicker . . . We went back to the Tiki and there was enough left over from the night before I didn't bother to bring it over. Think of how good this Gumbo will be tomorrow when I get home from a day in the mines!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## jonpaul

one of the easiest,tastiest & simplest oriental dishes that i cook,last night.hainanese chicken rice from singapore....well.....tesco's to be precise,but a veritable one pot wonder brimming over with flavour!skinless chicken thighs,rice,coconut water,ginger,garlic,lemon grass,shallot,fish sauce & chilli oil.in the pot,foil & lid on,in the oven at 220c/425f for about 50 mins...ta dahhhh,done!





  








CHICKEN RICE 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 10, 2014











  








CHICKEN RICE 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 10, 2014












  








CHICKEN RICE 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 10, 2014











  








CHICKEN RICE 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 10, 2014












  








CHICKEN RICE 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 10, 2014











  








CHICKEN RICE 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 10, 2014












  








CHICKEN RICE 015.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 10, 2014











  








CHICKEN RICE 017.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 10, 2014












  








CHICKEN RICE 018.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 10, 2014











  








CHICKEN RICE 022.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 10, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

Thai Coconut Milk Chicken Rice Noodle Soup.

peanut oil/ red curry paste/ coconut cream/ ginger/ lemongrass/ shitaki mushrooms(what was on hand)/ red bell pepper/sliced chicken breast/ chix stock/ lemongrass infused coconut milk/ fish sauce/ lime juice - in that order. Put cooked rice noodles in a bowl and fill with soup. Top with bean sprouts and cilantro.





  








photo-5.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 10, 2014








Yum


----------



## french fries

Yesterday I made @JonPaul's tikka pork ribs! It was absolutely delicious, thanks Jon, I'll definitely make those again! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

1) Toast and grind the spices:





  








1spices.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 10, 2014











  








2spices.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 10, 2014








2) Mix yogurt, ground spices and saffron steeped in lemon juice, that's the pork ribs marinade:





  








3spices.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 10, 2014











  








4spices.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 10, 2014








3) Roasted some coriander/cumin sweet potatoes and made some Dal:





  








5potatoes.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 10, 2014











  








Dal5.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 10, 2014








4) Roasted the marinated ribs and served with brown basmati rice:





  








5ribs.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 10, 2014











  








Dal6.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 10, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

French Fries said:


> Yesterday I made @JonPaul's tikka pork ribs! It was absolutely delicious, thanks Jon, I'll definitely make those again! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


great job,FF!you've got a great colour on the ribs & the combo of ribs,dal & wedges is perfick!delighted that you enjoyed the receep,mate.you did it proud!


----------



## jonpaul

fried fish & seafood last night.for the fish element i used gurnard.for anyone who hasn't come across it before,it's an odd looking dude,a la monkfish,but in a kind of cartoon character way.because of it's appearance it isn't very popular over here.mainly caught off the cornish coast,most of it is used to bait the cornish fishermen's crab & lobster pots.once the head & skin have been removed you are left with a pefect replica of a whole monk fish and they can grow up to a kilo/2.2lbs.two solid fillets with just a central spine & few bones,just like monk.the texture is the same & the flavour is far better,imo....less than 20% of the price too...result!





  








FRIED GURNARD,PRAWNS & SCALLOPS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 11, 2014











  








FRIED GURNARD,PRAWNS & SCALLOPS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 11, 2014












  








FRIED GURNARD,PRAWNS & SCALLOPS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 11, 2014











  








FRIED GURNARD,PRAWNS & SCALLOPS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 11, 2014












  








FRIED GURNARD,PRAWNS & SCALLOPS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 11, 2014











  








FRIED GURNARD,PRAWNS & SCALLOPS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 11, 2014


----------



## smoothjimmy

Inspired by the gradually cooling weather in this part of the world, as well as @JonPaul's tip of cutting up fresh lasagne sheets to make a nice wide noodle, I cooked up a batch of ragu bolognese.





  








image.jpg




__
smoothjimmy


__
Mar 11, 2014








My version has been gradually adapted to my tastes from Heston Blumenthal's 'In Search of Perfection' bolognese. Pork Shoulder and minced beef with caramelised onion, celery carrot onion and garlic soffrito, with store bought passata simmered with various spices and herbs for a number of hours..and served with freshly grated parmeggiano reggiano and EV olive oil of course.


----------



## french fries

Thai lemongrass bbq chicken with cabbage salad:





  








IMG_2503.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 11, 2014











  








IMG_2504.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 11, 2014












  








IMG_2505.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 11, 2014











  








IMG_2507.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 11, 2014












  








IMG_2508.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 11, 2014











  








IMG_2509.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 11, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Capellini, sauce Bolognaise*





  








CapelliniSauceBolognaise.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 12, 2014








So where's the sauce then? When you slightly undercook the pasta and add it in and fold it into the right amount of sauce, Italian style, you end up with a perfect quite "al dente" pasta that has absorbed most liquid from the sauce.


----------



## pollopicu

Chris, your dishes always look so visually appealing.


----------



## koukouvagia

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Capellini, sauce Bolognaise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CapelliniSauceBolognaise.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where's the sauce then? When you slightly undercook the pasta and add it in and fold it into the right amount of sauce, Italian style, you end up with a perfect quite "al dente" pasta that has absorbed most liquid from the sauce.


Capellini is my preferred pasta, I love the texture of the long thin noodles but it is easy to overcooked which is why I imagine many people don't fully appreciate it. I serve it with bolognese all the time.

I think I see a spoon in the bowl? That reminds me when I was invited on tour with an Italian orchestra a few years ago, I was the only non Italian in the group. At our first dinner someone handed me a spoon for my pasta and I politely refused it, and the whole table erupted with cheers. It seems I passed the little test they had set out for me and instantly was welcomed into the gang. I had never used a spoon before anyway, but I had been prepared by an Italian friend nonetheless on the fine art of twirling pasta. It was a fine moment.


----------



## jonpaul

pasta for me last night,too.air dried bronze die buccatini(fat spaghetti,my fav pasta)with pancetta,prawns,greek basil & cherry toms.





  








BUCCATINI & PRAWNS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 13, 2014











  








BUCCATINI & PRAWNS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 13, 2014












  








BUCCATINI & PRAWNS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 13, 2014











  








BUCCATINI & PRAWNS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 13, 2014












  








BUCCATINI & PRAWNS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 13, 2014











  








BUCCATINI & PRAWNS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 13, 2014












  








BUCCATINI & PRAWNS 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 13, 2014











  








BUCCATINI & PRAWNS 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 13, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

Koukouvagia said:


> Capellini is my preferred pasta, I love the texture of the long thin noodles but it is easy to overcooked which is why I imagine many people don't fully appreciate it. I serve it with bolognese all the time.
> 
> I think I see a spoon in the bowl? That reminds me when I was invited on tour with an Italian orchestra a few years ago, I was the only non Italian in the group. At our first dinner someone handed me a spoon for my pasta and I politely refused it, and the whole table erupted with cheers. It seems I passed the little test they had set out for me and instantly was welcomed into the gang. I had never used a spoon before anyway, but I had been prepared by an Italian friend nonetheless on the fine art of twirling pasta. It was a fine moment.


You think very wrong! It is a fork you're looking at...


----------



## chrisbelgium

Pollopicu said:


> Chris, your dishes always look so visually appealing.


Thanks PP.


----------



## koukouvagia

ChrisBelgium said:


> You think very wrong! It is a fork you're looking at...


Thank goodness, Italians are cheering everywhere!


----------



## kuan

JonPaul said:


> surf n' turf last night.28 day dry aged welsh black beef sirloin,from the vale of clwyd,baby avocado salad & prawns.


@JonPaul How do you pronounce clwyd in English? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

It is so nice to see inspired cooks like you.


----------



## mike9

Last night was seared scallops with an egg white, mushroom and scallion omelet.  I mixed the scallop liquor into the egg whites and it was very good.


----------



## jonpaul

kuan said:


> @JonPaul How do you pronounce clwyd in English? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> It is so nice to see inspired cooks like you.


ha!the "old enemy"(the english!) pronounce it "clue-wid",we pronounce it "klued"...with a lot of emphasis on the "kl" bit.

thanks for the kind words,kuan.it's hard not to be inspired by such a beautiful country with some of the best produce in the uk


----------



## koukouvagia

JP I'm a sucker for a good fish fry!


----------



## paperno

Hello everyone. This is my first post!

For dinner I eat the same thing everyday. A salad - a head of lettuce, 1/3 english cucumber, 1 tomato, 1/2 bell pepper, 1 onion, 1 grated carrot. Sometimes I add some other veggie or meat.


----------



## eastshores

I guess I jumped on board the "throwback Thursday" train and made a dish my mom used to make once in a while. Oyster stew. Only this time I minced celery, onion, and garlic and also made a roux. Instead of canned oysters that my mom would use I tried using fresh oysters refrigerated in our seafood department at my grocer. Lots of saltines crushed up in it.


----------



## mike9

Tonight was sauteed cod served over zucchini "spaghetti" with celery root mash.


----------



## helloitslucas

My Chef taught me how to make head cheese today so I cannot wait to post it! But tonight was pork belly! Sorry about the quality of photo, had to use my iPhone in the restaurant. Delicious! Going to get a finished photo of the headcheese on Saturday. Not too sure people would want to see the in process pictures.  In the meantime, here is the pork belly right before it was put in the oven. Served with an orange-fennel slaw and chili glaze. Yum!





  








IMG_2094.JPG




__
helloitslucas


__
Mar 14, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Interesting Lucas, and yes, any details of that fantastic dish would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## teamfat

Did a quick and easy dinner tonight.  Put a pot of salted water on to boil.  Minced some shallot, sweated it in olive oil and butter mix.  About a quarter cup red wine, reduce for a few minutes.  Dumped in a can of diced tomatoes and the usual Italian seasoning bits.  Simmered for a while while waiting for the pasta to cook.  Angel hair, cooked in the pot just to the underdone side of al dente, drained and stirred into the tomato sauce.

Cooked some shrimp in a load of butter and vermouth, salt and garlic.  Plated the pasta, put the shrimp and butter on top.  Pretty tasty.

The best part was the prep work.  It has been fairly warm and sunny the last few days.  Our house is situated on a jog in the street, so from the kitchen window one looks right down Park Street.  And while standing there working on the shrimp I watched Molly, a dog who lives a few doors down, and her human playing.  He'd throw the ball, she'd run after it.  The odd thing was that regardless of where along the street she caught it, she would run all the way up to our house before turning around and going back to her human.  It was fun to watch her having such a good time on a lovely day.

mjb.


----------



## jonpaul

Koukouvagia said:


> JP I'm a sucker for a good fish fry!


me too!the perfect finger food,kk!you may like this one too.slow cooked lamb.although it's a casserole,in effect,it is a very summery dish that reminds me of holidays spent in greece & cyprus.the lamb is from narberth,bethesda which is in pembrokeshire,south wales.from potatoes to sea bass pembrokeshire is THE county for the finest british produce.it is also one of the most beautiful,with huge chunks of the county & coastline owned by the national trust/national parks.it is also where the queen gets her corgi's....pembroke welsh corgi dogs...short,stocky & fearless,just like the welsh!bethesda boned/rolled shoulder of lamb in "souvlaki" marinade slow cooked with onions,peppers & cyprus new potatoes.another "one pot wonder"!





  








SLOW COOKED LAMB 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 14, 2014











  








SLOW COOKED LAMB 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 14, 2014












  








SLOW COOKED LAMB 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 14, 2014











  








SLOW COOKED LAMB 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 14, 2014












  








SLOW COOKED LAMB 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 14, 2014











  








SLOW COOKED LAMB 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 14, 2014












  








SLOW COOKED LAMB 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 14, 2014











  








SLOW COOKED LAMB 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 14, 2014












  








SLOW COOKED LAMB 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 14, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

helloitslucas said:


> My Chef taught me how to make head cheese today so I cannot wait to post it! But tonight was pork belly! Sorry about the quality of photo, had to use my iPhone in the restaurant. Delicious! Going to get a finished photo of the headcheese on Saturday. Not too sure people would want to see the in process pictures.  In the meantime, here is the pork belly right before it was put in the oven. Served with an orange-fennel slaw and chili glaze. Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2094.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 14, 2014


Something about pork looks good even when it's raw.


----------



## ordo

*Chicken paella*

The moment you get to the_ socarrat_, Heaven's Gate open in your palate.





  








13150746805_972cb9b6df_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 14, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

ordo said:


> *Chicken paella*
> 
> The moment you get to the_ socarrat_, Heaven's Gate open in your palate.


ahh,the socarrat,the caramelised/crunchy rice on the bottom.....wars have been fought & lives lost over that bit/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!beautiful dish,ordo!


----------



## pollopicu

ordo said:


> *Chicken paella*
> 
> The moment you get to the_ socarrat_, Heaven's Gate open in your palate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13150746805_972cb9b6df_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 14, 2014


_That's_ what I want tonight.


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> *Chicken paella*
> 
> The moment you get to the_ socarrat_, Heaven's Gate open in your palate.


Your paella looks great. Is that a carbon steel paella pan? I've been meaning to purchase a paella pan but not sure wether to buy the inexpensive steel ones, or the carbon steel ones.


----------



## ordo

It's a carbon steel small paella for about 4-5 guests. I use it for many dishes.
But you need to know that the tomato sofrito (fried tomatoes) will kill the patina each time. If you look at an authentic paella like this one (click English captions):






you'll see it's not seasoned like a well used carbon steel pan or a wok.

I'm kind of a jerk of seasoned pans and so I rebuild the patina each time. Cheers my friend!


----------



## jarmo

Salmon and rice..





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Mar 15, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Mar 15, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Mar 15, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Mar 15, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Why the variation in the cuts of salmon jarmo?


----------



## teamfat

I made shrimp and grits last night, posted here:
[thread="69542"]Shrimp And Grits [/thread]
I hope to have something for the bean challenge this evening.

mjb.


----------



## michaelga

Fresh caught (by me) perch filets with a mushroom, garlic and caper faux-duxelle and stir-fried veggies.





  








DSCN2315Large_zps28f61071.jpg~original




__
michaelga


__
Mar 15, 2014


__
1


----------



## jake t buds

ordo said:


> *Chicken paella*
> The moment you get to the _socarrat_, Heaven's Gate open in your palate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13150746805_972cb9b6df_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 14, 2014


I'm curious ordo. Do Argentinians do paella differently? Using string beans and raw red peppers instead of peas and roasted red pepper w/ out skin?


----------



## mike9

Fridays' dinner was skinless, boneless chicken breast broken down and slammed flat, gristle removed, slathered in olive oil mayonaise, chicken soup base and olive oil, smoked paprika, and black pepper. Then coated with crushed corn flakes and saltines flavored with garlic salt. Dried on the rack for 20 minutes then into a 400 oven on oiled parchment till brown then turned till brown and rested.





  








IMG_20140314_175311_zps2e8277e9.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 16, 2014








These went with linguini cooked in water flavored with soup base and a clove of garlic then transferred hot to a waiting bowl of egg yolk, cream, sour cream, lemon zest, black pepper and a little grated cheese mix. Tossed to coat and served with a little more cheese and some parsley.





  








IMG_20140314_183623_zps06d225e5.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 16, 2014


----------



## ordo

jake t buds said:


> I'm curious ordo. Do Argentinians do paella differently? Using string beans and raw red peppers instead of peas and roasted red pepper w/ out skin?


Hello Jake.

There's nothing you can call Argentinean paella. A family-a paella.This one was cook with the veggies i could get. I couldn't get flat beans for instance. I do agree, though, that roasted peeled red peppers are much better. I was too lazy to roast the peppers...


----------



## pollopicu

ordo said:


> Hello Jake.
> 
> There's nothing you can call Argentinean paella. A family-a paella.This one was cook with the veggies i could get. I couldn't get flat beans for instance. I do agree, though, that roasted peeled red peppers are much better. I was too lazy to roast the peppers...


I say, what does it matter as long as it's good and you enjoyed the meal! looks great, Ordo!


----------



## ordo

Sure Pollo. I'm preparing a paella de mariscos, fumé included I got flat beans!





  








13192900785_53f0aaab9d_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 16, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

I seriously need to learn how to make paella. Do you make it on an outdoor grill?


----------



## helloitslucas

Using a grill or open fire adds to the charm/character of paella, but not necessary. I just have a paella ban that I put over two burners on my stove. Works just great.


----------



## ordo

I wish i had an open grill... It's the real paella, particles of the smoke going down to the paella giving a unique taste.

There's a video up here in this thread Pollo. An authentic Valentian paella (no fish).


----------



## ordo

*Paella de mariscos*

Chilean clams, baby squids, shrimps.





  








13194270444_4df0ca0f73_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 16, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

ordo said:


> *Paella de mariscos*
> 
> Chilean clams, baby squids, shrimps.


stunning,ordo!another masterpiece,mate!all this talk about paella got me thinking i haven't cooked one for a while.not sure which "variety" it is,knowing me it's a cross breed not a pedigree!,but it had chorizo,prawns,crevettes,skinless chicken thighs(couldn't find any rabbit-my fav for paella),belly pork & mussels in it.cooked in my ikea paella pan/tagine combo.cooked it last night & photo's are from the last time i cooked it.paella something or the other!





  








PAELLA 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 16, 2014











  








PAELLA 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 16, 2014












  








PAELLA 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 16, 2014











  








PAELLA 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 16, 2014












  








PAELLA 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 16, 2014











  








PAELLA 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 16, 2014












  








PAELLA 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 16, 2014











  








PAELLA 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 16, 2014












  








PAELLA 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 16, 2014











  








PAELLA 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 16, 2014












  








PAELLA 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 16, 2014











  








PAELLA 012.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 16, 2014












  








PAELLA 014.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 16, 2014











  








PAELLA 016.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 16, 2014


----------



## cerise

jake t buds said:


> I'm curious ordo. Do Argentinians do paella differently? Using string beans and raw red peppers instead of peas and roasted red pepper w/ out skin?


Loving all the Paella dishes. Beautiful ordo & Jon-Paul. Almost anything can be used in Paella from beans to green beans etc. Saw a recipe for noodle/spaghetti Paella. Wondering how orzo would fare in place of rice. I'm always in awe of the ginormous paella pans cooked outdoors.


----------



## ordo

Terrific paella JP! Man, you get fresh fish there. Envy.

@Cerise: right. Noodles paella = _fideuá. _Never did one.

This a screen capture of the next video. You can see a lot of paellas. Upo to down:





  








Captura paella.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 16, 2014








1. Valencian paella (chicken, rabbit, sometimes duck, sneils)

2. Vegetables paella.

3. Cauliflouer paella.

4. Cod and tender garlic.

5. Lima beans paella.

6. Fideuá de Gandia (the city where fdeuá is said to be originated, 40 miles South of Valencia).

Etc.

The fideuá:






Interesting differences:

1. When you make Asian fired rice you wash the rice to get rid of the superficial starch and don't touch it in the pot.

2. When you make a risotto, you don't wash the rice and stirr the rice and broth permanently to get to most of the starch.

3. When you make a paella, you don't wash the rice and you don't touch it until done.

4. When you make biryani, you wash the rice, pre-cook it and don't touch it in the pot.

I have not a conclusion about the meaning of that, but there it is.


----------



## jake t buds

I never said you can't make paella with different ingredients. It's just that the flavor of roasted red peppers and peas in a "traditional" chicken paella is unmistakeable. I also never considered Paella like a frittata or other dishes where you throw in whatever you have on hand. In ordo's case, he said he didn't have the requisite ingredients and was too lazy to roast the red peppers, so he was respecting the traditional recipe by suggesting as much. I think.

There are, as ordo has highlighted, many different "types" of Paellas, and from different regions, but making a few key substitutions calls into question the "traditional" nature - for me. Just like there is Neapolitan pizza and others, but not the same if you change ingredients[if gte mso 10]><![endif]. I wouldn't use grated aged manchego cheese instead of Parmigiano-Reggian or barbequed pork belly instead of panchetta and call it carbonara - but that's just me.

I also never said it wouldn't be good. I am always in awe of ordo's work.

Anyway, again -

/end rant/ get of my lawn, I'm just a cranky old stick in the mud.. .


----------



## jonpaul

marinaded welsh mountain lamb loin chops with greek gigantic beans & mixed olives.posted in the bean challenge......
[thread="79755"]March 2014 Challenge Beans [/thread]


----------



## jonpaul

ordo said:


> Terrific paella JP! Man, you get fresh fish there. Envy.


ordo & jp....the paella boys!


----------



## ordo

Jack: red peppers, roasted or not, are not an ingedient of an "authentic" Valencian paella.

Discussions about authenticity are endless.


----------



## jake t buds

Ordos: "En algunas paellas 

Oh never mind


----------



## ordo

Jake: I guess that if i tell you i used a tea spoon of doubanjinag to stirr fry the chicken you'll come after me.

So, to avoid collateral damages, I'll change the name of my dish. _F__usion Paella._


----------



## jake t buds

No, I won't "go after you." Whatever that means. I was just commenting on a slight difference based on my irrelevant experience.





  








image.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 16, 2014








Not as pretty a picture as yours, but tasty nontheless.


----------



## teamfat

Spain would be a good theme for a challenge.

mjb.


----------



## michaelga

Rice Pilaf with Red Cooked Chicken Breast

(cooked the chicken yesterday so only pics of the Pilaf in making)





  








DSCN2325Large_zps9a105783.jpg~original




__
michaelga


__
Mar 17, 2014








Cooked - now get it out of the pot or it keeps cooking and gets mushy.





  








DSCN2337Large_zpsd0d41c41.jpg~original




__
michaelga


__
Mar 17, 2014








Plated - cucumber yougurt salad served family style so lots of room left on the plate.





  








DSCN2349Large_zps180c9f46.jpg~original




__
michaelga


__
Mar 17, 2014


----------



## emmbai90

Today i had sunday dinner except this time we had gammon with the usual vegies, yorkshire puddings and roast potatoes, i saved a few of my potatoes for later i love eating cold potatoes mmm...  and lots of gravy on it. The gammon shrunk though but i thought it was still really good, moist gammon.


----------



## koukouvagia

@MichaelGA what is "red cooked chicken?"

Nothing can make food more unappealing than an argument over authenticity. Even talking with Spaniards there is no concensus between them. Paella is a technique. What goes in it has regional variations but is ultimately irrelevant. Following the method and the intent to honor the paella is what is most important. At the end of the day it's just a case of "my mom makes better paella than your mom" which is an argument that nobody will ever win. Eat!!!


----------



## michaelga

Red Cooking is traditionally a method of braising in a mixture of soy sauce, sugar and aromatics.

I've adapted it and use it as a fast poaching method to impart loads of flavour into boring meat ie. skinless boneless chicken.

I use about equal parts of dark soya sauce and rich stock. 

1/4 maple syrup, some dried tangerine peels, ginger, garlic, star anise maybe some mushroom trimmings if I have them.

Put the chicken into a pot and cover with the 'brine' and let sit for a few hours - longer will be saltier, shorter will be less salty.

Bring the chicken and brine up to about 185 not a boil.  Remove from heat and put a lid on it, let sit for about an hour or until room temp.

Remove chicken, pat dry and put into the fridge, great for salads, sandwiches or anytime when you don't have time.

I chill and reuse the cooking brine multiple times, refreshing it as need be with aromatics.

(most recipes also use shaoxing wine but I don't... it's pretty adaptable)


----------



## koukouvagia

I will try that MichaelGA, thanks!


----------



## wyandotte

Lots o' fun reading this! Nice photos, too. I don't have a digital camera, but I am sure you know what this looks like: /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

Moi, I made good ol'* baked Macaroni & Cheese using Fanny Farmer's recipe* where you really cook the sauce for a long time. My first try. The family wolfed it down.


----------



## emmbai90

I love cheese sauce made from scratch, i did a lot of that in college and it took like half hour - 45 mins just to make it but supermarket mac and cheese YUCK! it tastes sickly cheesy and just weird, they put way too much cheese in. The sauce is a lot of calories though unless you find a stronger mature cheddar that you don't have to put as much in but i will tell you that if you eat some where like a cantine they put like 500 grams of cheese in one lot of sauce because they can't afford expensive cheese, it's really weak.


----------



## koukouvagia

One of my husbands' students brought him an industrial sized bag of pork dumplings. Turns out his family owns a dumpling factory in Chinatown that supplies restaurants. I guess we're having dumplings for dinner hehe.


----------



## wyandotte

Interesting observation on your part about using "expensive" cheese.  The recipe I used stresses the importance of using the best cheese you can and don't use "cheap" cheese!


----------



## emmbai90

Yeh more expensive cheese should be used but at colleges they are struggling these days to have better stuff although i like it with weak cheese weirdly but expensive cheese's make it a bit more sickly and creamier, if i made a cheese sauce some day id put weak cheese in then a handful or two of expensive cheese, i don't like flan or quiche ether from supermarkets as it's the same thing, overly cheesy, but the quiches i made at college omg... love it with weak cheese, the cheese and bacon ones were the best.


----------



## eastshores

Played a St. Paddy's day gig yesterday so already had my fill of corned beef and cabbage. Decided on something a little different on a rainy day.





  








loamandfoam.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Mar 17, 2014


----------



## michaelga

Hardwood Grilled Striploin with Pinto Beans and Steam-Fried Corn and Sweet Peppers.





  








DSCN2373Large_zps0e78cf4b.jpg~original




__
michaelga


__
Mar 18, 2014








My 3 year olds plating version - "you can't cover the pretty pictures papa!"





  








DSCN2383Large_zps60fbf307.jpg~original




__
michaelga


__
Mar 18, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

love pork,love kale,love spuds so last night it was pork,kale & spuds!outdoor reared pig chops,steamed curly kale dressed with garlic butter & maris piper mash.big old dollop of colemans english mustard..hot hot hot!the ice cold guinness,in keeping with the day,helped cool things down a bit/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!





  








PORK CHOPS & KALE 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 18, 2014











  








PORK CHOPS & KALE 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 18, 2014












  








PORK CHOPS & KALE 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 18, 2014











  








PORK CHOPS & KALE 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 18, 2014












  








PORK CHOPS & KALE 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 18, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

eastshores said:


> Played a St. Paddy's day gig yesterday so already had my fill of corned beef and cabbage. Decided on something a little different on a rainy day.


....and a guinness or two,i trust!nice bit o' surf n' turf there,easty!


----------



## koukouvagia

MichaelGA said:


> Hardwood Grilled Striploin with Pinto Beans and Steam-Fried Corn and Sweet Peppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN2373Large_zps0e78cf4b.jpg~original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> michaelga
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 18, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 year olds plating version - "you can't cover the pretty pictures papa!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN2383Large_zps60fbf307.jpg~original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> michaelga
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 18, 2014


We should have a whole thread about the plating we do for our kids haha!


----------



## michaelga

Koukouvagia said:


> We should have a whole thread about the plating we do for our kids haha!


That would be a hoot.

My daughter is fascinated by the idea of plating. She is three and has never really seen the concept, it's always been served family style.

Even at restaurants we usually get a bunch of apps and it all goes in the middle to share.

When she was really little we just took things from the big table and put them on her high-chair table and let things fly.

Ever see a toddler floss there toes with spaghetti, honestly I only turned my back for 10 seconds!


----------



## jonpaul

crab,probably my favourite seafood.tonights dinner was a beautiful 1.5 kilo/3lb orkney isles scottish brown beauty simply dressed & eaten with pain rustique rolls,baby avocado quarters & cherry toms.chilled,bone dry labrune et fils chardonnay as cold & flinty as ebenezer scrooge's heart...if he had one that is!





  








001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 18, 2014











  








002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 18, 2014












  








003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 18, 2014


----------



## emmbai90

Today i had chicken buna, this is me and my families favorite curry, couldn't help eating some before i thought of posting it lol.





  








DSCN0486[1].JPG




__
emmbai90


__
Mar 18, 2014


----------



## mike9

Yesterday was totally FUBAR and we finally got to enjoy the corned beef I sous vide on Sunday.  I made grilled sandwiches on ciabatta with swiss and a spread I made from olive oil mayo, sriracha, diced dill pickle and honey mustard.  Side of greens (collard and kale) to round things out and a slice of chocolate covered lemon pound cake.  Not traditional, but a killer meal -


----------



## jonpaul

emmbai90 said:


> Today i had chicken buna, this is me and my families favorite curry, couldn't help eating some before i thought of posting it lol.


well,at least it wasn't an offering from ye olde pastie shop on churchgate,emm!


----------



## koukouvagia

Hot corned beef, mustard, creamy coleslaw





  








unnamed (4).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 19, 2014


----------



## emmbai90

That burger looks amazing  i'm having lasagne with garlic bread  not the best food presentation but meh my parents make the tea they ain't chefs though, it's a little spicy and i love spicy 





  








DSCN0488[1].JPG




__
emmbai90


__
Mar 19, 2014







​


----------



## teamfat

That corned beef sandwich looks great!

I bought a package of chicken thighs yesterday.  Used a couple last night for chicken tacos, today was a beautiful afternoon, grilled a couple.  Lightly seasoned, indirect heat over charcoal - one of my favorite things to eat.  Served with a side of pork and beans.  Canned, though, but I did doctor them up.  Have a bit of the pickle meat from my red beans left, diced up a cube of that and simmered it in the beans with a splash of vinegar and Q sauce.  Simple, tasty meal.

mjb.


----------



## emmbai90

Didn't take a picture today but i had egg fried rice with spicy Chinese noodles and chopped up smoked sauasge with soy sauce, not the best meal i've had but the it's ok.


----------



## jonpaul

thai stuffed squid.squid stuffed with a spicy minced(ground)pork mixture,griddled then braised in a fish sauce,soy,rice wine,garlic,chilli,lime juice & sugar broth.thai fragrant jasmine saffron rice.





  








STUFFED SQUID 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 21, 2014











  








STUFFED SQUID 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 21, 2014












  








STUFFED SQUID 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 21, 2014











  








STUFFED SQUID 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 21, 2014












  








STUFFED SQUID 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 21, 2014











  








STUFFED SQUID 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 21, 2014


----------



## ordo

Not really dinner, but something i intented to try some weeks ago.

*Beef tenderloin carpaccio in escabeche*





  








13312164044_5a8b4e0634_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 21, 2014












  








13311947103_f3a82bc368_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 21, 2014


----------



## mike9

I made spatchcock chicken with mushrooms and a really nice salad.  I finished the mushrooms with pan fond and a couple table spoons of heavy cream.  Desert was lemon pound cake with a dollop of Greek yogurt, a drizzle of home made Framboise and some lemon zest.  A glass of Riesling was in order.


----------



## michaelga

Mike9 said:


> I made spatchcock chicken with mushrooms and a really nice salad. I finished the mushrooms with pan fond and a couple table spoons of heavy cream. Desert was lemon pound cake with a dollop of Greek yogurt, a drizzle of home made Framboise and some lemon zest. A glass of Riesling was in order.


Damn man - get a camera!

Sounds superb! Great classic combination of flavours...excellent all around.


----------



## michaelga

ordo said:


> Not really dinner, but something i intented to try some weeks ago.
> 
> *Beef tenderloin carpaccio in escabeche*


Did you let the veggies / aromatics rest in the escabeche for a while before adding the beef?
or just toss it all together?

Haven't done much with red-meat and escabeche...

How was it - looks great?


----------



## ordo

Yes Michael. You let the escabeche to rest in the fridge. Then add the beef.

It was not so great. The escabeche marinade ovepowered the subtle taste of the tenderloin. Textures where good tho.


----------



## michaelga

If you reduced the spices/aromatics and used a light (weak) japanese vinegar or even a sushi vinegar (sugared)... do think it would work?

The idea is pretty cool


----------



## ordo

It could work, yes. In this one the lemon slices added an undesirable bitternes. So, no lemon, and a sweet rice vinegar is something to try.


----------



## teamfat

When I walked into the store, I had a specific menu for tonight in mind. Then I saw asparagus on sale. Sauted chicken with a mushroom butter sauce, a sprinkle of green onions from the garden, steamed asparagus, freshly baked bread ( Not me, Pilsbury )

Gave Karen a nice chuckle. I had everything on the plates, went to spoon out the sauce from the hot skillet. Looked at the spot where the potholder had been just a moment ago. Karen had picked it up and hung it back where it usually lives. I grumbled a bit, she took her water to the table and waited.

So I grabbed another pot holder, carefully carried her plate in my well insulated hands into the dining room. I set the plate down, said "Be very careful - this plate is at room temperature!"





  








chic_asp.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 22, 2014


----------



## dave kinogie

Should have taken some pics but my camera phone sucks anyway haha. Nothing crazy but made some crab cakes with aioli, then 2 cuts of steak, an aged filet about 3 inches tall and a dry aged cowboy ribeye, 18 ouncer, mashed potatoes and steamed veggies. It was a happy crowd.


----------



## jonpaul

cooked this one up last night.sausages & lentils with smoked pancetta,mixed mushrooms & griddled ciabatta.firstly the sosso's.as it says on the pack "heck!we do damn good sausages" & they certainly do...coarse cut 97% free range british pork shoulder.the 3% is just seasoning,no fillers,binders or stretchers...sosso's that "snap" when you cut them.the lentils.i like puy lentils.no need to pre soak or pre boil.just rinse & simmer for 20 mins for an al dente texture & nutty flavour.the short cooking time means the other ingredients don't over-cook.the mushrooms.new line at tesco.frozen mix of button,shitake & nameko.fabulous!.cook from frozen,great texture & flavour.wouldn't know they weren't fresh,once cooked.only £1/$1.50 a pop,so i'll defo keep a couple of packs in the freezer.browned the bangers in a little evoo,rendered the pancetta,in with the diced veg,after a couple of mins in with the mushrooms,lentils,turn to coat everything with flavoured oil,in with the fresh bay leaves,lemon thyme leaves,stock,smoked maldon sea salt,malabar pepper for some heat,sosso's back in,lid on & simmer for 20-25 mins.simples!!deeeelish,the smoked sea salt & pancetta really gave everything a smokey flavour & the malabar pepper hit just the right level of warmth....oh boy







!posted pics in the bean challenge,post #147,if you wanna look....no?,ok/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif!!
[thread="79755"]March 2014 Challenge Beans [/thread]


----------



## pollopicu

Not the best presentation... but today I made arroz con pollo (yellow rice cooked together with boneless chicken thighs).


----------



## ordo

_Arroz con pollo_, by Pollo. Nice.


----------



## helloitslucas

1173759_10201676762269364_298216403_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Mar 22, 2014








Had a big lunch during my shift, so it was headcheese, duck liver pate and pickles for dinner. Housemade of course.


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks, Ordo.


----------



## chefbuba

cc1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 23, 2014








Add this to the lump crab & coarsely ground shrimp.





  








cc4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 23, 2014












  








cc3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 23, 2014








Add panko crumbs, wrestershershireschause, garlic, chives, eggs, roast corn & mayo





  








cc6.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 23, 2014








Form into cakes, dredge in panko/bread crumb mixture





  








cc9.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 23, 2014








Pan fry in olive oil, finish in a 450* oven for 7-8 min.





  








cc10.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 23, 2014












  








cc11.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 23, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

lobster & chips for two,last night.got me hands on a superb 1 kilo/2.2lb cornish lobster.made up some garlic/chilli butter(lurpak danish garlic butter,franks hot sauce,salt,chilli flakes),split the lobbie,dotted with the butter,top shelf of my main oven at 275c/525f for 5-10mins.the aroma of charred lobster shell & garlic has to be one of the best/most evocative in the entire galaxy...eatcha heart out chanel!!job done!served with french fries,steamed asparagus & hollandaise for dipping.ice cold muscadet de sevre et maine sur lie 2012 domaine de la tourmaline...bone dry with a nice "spritz"/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!





  








LOBSTER & CHIPS 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 23, 2014











  








LOBSTER & CHIPS 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 23, 2014












  








LOBSTER & CHIPS 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 23, 2014











  








LOBSTER & CHIPS 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 23, 2014












  








LOBSTER & CHIPS 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 23, 2014











  








LOBSTER & CHIPS 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 23, 2014


----------



## lagom

helloitslucas said:


> 1173759_10201676762269364_298216403_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 22, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> Had a big lunch during my shift, so it was headcheese, duck liver pate and pickles for dinner. Housemade of course.




Now that sounds like heaven.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Roasted chicken and vegetables*

Yesterday's chicken ended up bistro-style, cut in pieces, bones still in there. Roasted on top of a mirepoix of potato, onion, carrot, garlic, celery, thyme and olive oil. Chicken was spiced with powdered dried lemon (storebought), pimentón, lots of black pepper and salt. Simple as that. One hour in the oven at 200°C. The veggies keep the chicken moist in the hot oven. Last minute blast from the oven grill to get a nice tan.





  








KipGeroosterdOpGroenten1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 23, 2014











  








KipGeroosterdOpGroenten2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 23, 2014












  








KipGeroosterdOpGroenten3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 23, 2014











  








KipGeroosterdOpGroenten4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 23, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

helloitslucas said:


> 1173759_10201676762269364_298216403_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 22, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a big lunch during my shift, so it was headcheese, duck liver pate and pickles for dinner. Housemade of course.


Any left-overs Lucas? And housemade... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif - respect man!


----------



## genemachine

May I enquire as to your headcheese recipe? Would love to see how it compares to the Bavarian style I do!


----------



## pollopicu

Great dish, Chris.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks PP, looks like we bumped onto the same idea of cooking chicken. Always a hit for me.


----------



## lagom

Well I didnt cook it but it was very tasty, abet different. Zebra




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Mar 23, 2014


----------



## lagom

My 15 year old daughter had the kangaroo.




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Mar 23, 2014


----------



## lagom

The baby had cheerios. We brought them in, no corking fee  All at Sinclairs Steakhouse, GöteborgSweden.




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Mar 23, 2014


----------



## ed buchanan

Baked chicken breast dipped in herb mayo and dipped in romano cheese an panko crumbs, Brussel sprouts with bacon, baked potato

Later on I had a Wendy's Frostee that I  buy before time  and keep in my freezer.(I buy 6 at a time)


----------



## mike9

I made left over Spatchcock chicken the hard way /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif





  








IMG_20140323_143407_zpsa58c5246.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 23, 2014











  








IMG_20140323_172956_zps4554489b.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 23, 2014












  








IMG_20140323_184451_zpsb75b3d4c.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 23, 2014











  








IMG_20140323_185125_zps76ce0023.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 23, 2014


----------



## michaelga

Mike9 said:


> I made left over Spatchcock chicken the hard way /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140323_143407_zpsa58c5246.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 23, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140323_184451_zpsb75b3d4c.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 23, 2014


ROFL ... I hear ya on that, I got the T-Shirt too!

Looks great!


----------



## mike9

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Baked chicken breast dipped in herb mayo and dipped in romano cheese an panko crumbs, Brussel sprouts with bacon, baked potato
> 
> Later on I had a Wendy's Frostee that I buy before time and keep in my freezer.(I buy 6 at a time)


Nice to see someone else using herb mayo as a binder Ed. I like olive oil mayo and a mix of panko, whole wheat and home made bread crumbs. I don't see any need for flour and egg wash this way.


----------



## oldschool1982

No pictures to accompany the post ...forgot to put film in the digital camera. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif Actually, there was a time when it wasn't so easy to put pictures in our posts here so sometimes I forget to have the camera ready and waiting. So, when I finally remember......things are too far along or the meal has been eaten.

Anyhow, the meal started with a salad, Caesar for the DD, fresh mixed greens for the DW and I, hers with my home made pomegranate grape-seed oil vinaigrette and mine with low calorie home-made red French (Catalina Style).

Then the three of us split 2 beautiful, extra thick cut, all natural pork porterhouses. These were seasoned only with coarse sea salt and pepper and then grilled outdoors. Every so often it is really to enjoy "just a pork chop"....no sauces, spices or other. The same goes for chicken and steak lately.

Splitting these works out great since the DD and DW will always have the sirloin chop and I enjoy the bone(s) and one of the tenderloins. These were really nice size porters so there was enough for a lunch for the DW tomorrow too. We also enjoyed sides of fresh steamed, garlic green beans and a really flavorful baked sweet potato......butter, fresh ground cinnamon and sugar of course.


----------



## mike9

Tonight was "Dirty Quinoa" with Italian sausage made with turkey. Quinoa made with onion, red pepper, jalapeno, garlic, parsley, chicken livers, chicken stock and water.





  








IMG_20140324_185408_zps0b70dc5d.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 24, 2014


----------



## hayden

Not for dinner, and I don't usually take photos of the lunches I take to work, but this was today's:





  








250314_swordfish-tangerine-pomegranate-salad_lo.pn




__
hayden


__
Mar 25, 2014








Pan-fried swordfish (simply seasoned with coconut aminos, salt, pepper), tangerine and pomegranate salad...so glad pomegranate's are back in season!





  








240314_pomegranate_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Mar 25, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

Very nice, Hayden.


----------



## dave kinogie

I have a request... Can everyone list what camera or camera phones they use to take their pics in this thread?


----------



## jonpaul

Dave Kinogie said:


> I have a request... Can everyone list what camera or camera phones they use to take their pics in this thread?


10 year old olympus fe-230/7.1megapix.


----------



## michaelga

Nikon CoolPix S5100 in Macro Mode with a small flexi-tripod.  12.2 megapix

(small tripod is very important with close-ups)


----------



## hayden

Canon 550D body with a Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM lens sitting on a tripod w/ remote shutter control. No special lighting, but I shoot in .RAW format so I can adjust white balance to cater for my kitchen/dining room's terrible lighting (no natural light for me unfortunately...).

A Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM is definitely on the wishlist, as well as a new body (though good glass > good body!)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Dave Kinogie said:


> I have a request... Can everyone list what camera or camera phones they use to take their pics in this thread?


@Dave Kinogie any camera or smart device will work just fine, just make sure to have plenty of light on your 'subject' and don't move (I hold my breathe as I hit the 'button' so that I know I have a clear picture) and I get up-close-and-personal with my food (macro setting) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## french fries

Chicken "_Gaston Gerard_" with roasted potato and steamed asparagus:





  








gaston-gerard.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 26, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

welsh mountain lamb shoulder shanks,french flageolet beans,baby fennel & creme fraiche d'isigny made from the milk of normandy cattle grazed on salt marshes.posted in the bean challenge
[thread="79755"]March 2014 Challenge Beans [/thread]


----------



## teamfat

Karen was elsewhere for dinner, so I went with something spicy. Did a take on Korean buldak, fire chicken. While at the Asian market I saw these:





  








korean_chili.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 27, 2014








They were labeled as Korean chiles, I was hoping for some heat. But they turned out to be rather mild. But I still have a few of my home grown cayenne peppers dried and stashed away. Used those for the heat component, used the green ones for the freshness.





  








buldak.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 27, 2014








A little white rice with a dash of furikake on the side - this was GOOD. The sauce had just about the right amount of heat, kept the mouth warm throughout the meal without overwhelming any flavors.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

teamfat said:


> ...A little white rice with a dash of furikake on the side ...
> 
> mjb.







  








shaka 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 14, 2013








... Furikake? RIGHT ON braddah mjb!


----------



## koukouvagia

Fried chicken y'all In a dry brine for a few hours (salt, pepper, thyme, garlic powder, paprika)

Then flour - egg/milk wash - flour (seasoned of course) and fried





  








fried chicken.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 27, 2014


----------



## mike9

That's great looking chicken -


----------



## jonpaul

POKE!!got me hands on a beautiful bone in,free range,pork shoulder.chopped up a load of red onions & a couple of giant heads of garlic to make a trivet.rubbed in a load of apple wood smoked sea salt from the isle of anglesey,north wales(pork & apple...perfick!!).tented up the pig with foil & roasted lonnnnnnng & slow at 130c/265f for 5 hours,then whipped off the foil & cranked up the temp to 250c/485f for 30 mins.the blade bone just pulled out clean as a whistle,the crackling lifted off like the crust off a pie & the meat was juicy,smokey & pulled like a pulled thang!!nuked some vac pac cooked beetroot to heat it up & opened up a jar of polish sauerkraut.......pulled pork shoulder with crackling, hot beetroot & sauerkraut/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!





  








PULLED PORK & SAUERKRAUT 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 27, 2014











  








PULLED PORK & SAUERKRAUT 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 27, 2014












  








PULLED PORK & SAUERKRAUT 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 27, 2014











  








PULLED PORK & SAUERKRAUT 004.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 27, 2014












  








PULLED PORK & SAUERKRAUT 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 27, 2014











  








PULLED PORK & SAUERKRAUT 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 27, 2014












  








PULLED PORK & SAUERKRAUT 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 27, 2014











  








PULLED PORK & SAUERKRAUT 009.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 27, 2014












  








PULLED PORK & SAUERKRAUT 010.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 27, 2014











  








PULLED PORK & SAUERKRAUT 011.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 27, 2014


----------



## french fries

@JonPaul beautiful!! Love how you plated the pork and its cracklings. Were the onions/garlic only used as a trivet or did you somehow incorporate them in the final dish?


----------



## genemachine

JonPaul said:


> with crackling, hot beetroot & sauerkraut/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!


I'll make you a honorary Bavarian one of these days


----------



## pollopicu

Nikon


Koukouvagia said:


> Fried chicken y'all In a dry brine for a few hours (salt, pepper, thyme, garlic powder, paprika)
> Then flour - egg/milk wash - flour (seasoned of course) and fried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fried chicken.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 27, 2014


Omg that looks so damn good.


----------



## teamfat

Pollopicu said:


> Nikon
> 
> Omg that looks so damn good.


Really. If I hadn't already had my chicken in the marinade this picture would have convinced me to fry it.

Doing pork chops for dinner tonight, with some warm applesauce on the side.

I use a GE X500 camera. It has buttons I have yet to push and figure out.

mjb.


----------



## michaelga

JonPaul - spectacular and great idea for the plating...  really like that. (and shamelessly going to use it in the future)   Looks splendid.


----------



## oldschool1982

Dinner tonight was partly inspired my Nicko's post with the roasted chicken. Granted we don't have an ability to get that specific chicken but we do have a fairly good brand called "Simple Truth" from Kroger. I also opted for roasted mixed vegetables (baby red, orange and yellow peppers with vidalia onion, carrot and celery) in place of the butternut squash. We also enjoyed steamed garlic green beans and hasselback potatoes. Shame about the squash but what was at the market just didn't look good enough to buy but the roasted veggies were nice none the less.

I did take a couple before pics but I didn't have time to take the finished product.





  








Roasted Chicken dinner 001.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Mar 28, 2014












  








Roasted Chicken dinner 002.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Mar 28, 2014












  








Roasted Chicken dinner 003.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Mar 28, 2014












  








Roasted Chicken dinner 004.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Mar 28, 2014


----------



## teamfat

As usual, I head into the store with something in mind, but after checking the "Used Meat" section, as I call it, pork chops seemed to be the ticket. Brined for a bit in a simple black peppercorn, juniper berry and bay leaf mix, pan seared then finished in the oven. Made some applesauce, steamed some asparagus - very nice dinner.

No pics of the result, just one of the package I sent to my wife to let her see what was coming up:





  








chops.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 28, 2014








They were BIG chops, enough left over that tomorrow's dinner will likely be a meat pie or pasty type affair. We shall see.


----------



## jonpaul

French Fries said:


> @JonPaul beautiful!! Love how you plated the pork and its cracklings. Were the onions/garlic only used as a trivet or did you somehow incorporate them in the final dish?


cheers frenchie!!you like the plating?really?i always think that's my "stumbling block",everything's fine 'til me food hits the plate,then it all goes "pete tong"(wrong)/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif!!we did have a fork full of the onions/garlic and,omg,was it good....but agreed it was probably a heart attack in waiting...loaded with pig fat & salt etc....that's what made it taste so damn good,mate!even debated whether the fat & salt was offset by the health giving properties of onions,garlic,sauerkraut & beetroot.......ha!......dammit!!


----------



## jonpaul

GeneMachine said:


> I'll make you a honorary Bavarian one of these days


"my kinda place,bavaria is..."to be read in a frank sinatra,"my kinda town,chicago is....."stylee!!.cheers,gene!crispy,salty skin...the best bit of any meat/fish,imho/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!the sauerkraut is the best ready made i've tasted,just cabbage & salt,so when the polish section in tesco had a "buy one,get one free"offer on at xmas,i bought up a few jars.the beets were a triumph.got those from aldi(probably got a store near you)and they were perfect.6 in a vac pac & perfectly cooked al dente.just beetroot,nothing else and,even after heating up in the micro,still firm & sweet.at £0.50/$0.75 a pack why buy/cook your own?


----------



## jonpaul

MichaelGA said:


> JonPaul - spectacular and great idea for the plating... really like that. (and shamelessly going to use it in the future) Looks splendid.


thanks,mike!high praise indeed,from a "pro"...i always think my plating is my weak point.clumsy looking,compared to ordo,chrisb & others.ahh well,it usually tastes a lot better than it looks.cheers,mate!


----------



## genemachine

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regensburg_Sausage_Kitchen

That's the place to go for a decent Sauerkraut. They also sell it canned.

I still prefer my beetroots fresh. Toss them in the oven, unpeeled, for half an hour or so. Might just be me, but I think it concentrates the earthy flavour a bit more than in the precooked variety.


----------



## jonpaul

GeneMachine said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regensburg_Sausage_Kitchen
> 
> That's the place to go for a decent Sauerkraut. They also sell it canned.
> 
> I still prefer my beetroots fresh. Toss them in the oven, unpeeled, for half an hour or so. Might just be me, but I think it concentrates the earthy flavour a bit more than in the precooked variety.


sauerkraut & sausage,oh boy/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!you know,i've never baked beetroot.love them in all forms & grow loads at the house in north wales.got some fresh ones in with the spuds in my potato sack.gonna give them a try,baked,very soon!


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Merguez and couscous, leaks in spicy tomato sauce*





  








MerguezCouscousLeaksTomato.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 28, 2014








The merguez are 100% lamb. I bought these in a Moroccan butchery who makes these fresh. They have a slight mint aroma too... delicious! Here with couscous and leaks in a spicy tomato sauce.


----------



## french fries

JonPaul said:


> cheers frenchie!!you like the plating?really?i always think that's my "stumbling block",everything's fine 'til me food hits the plate,then it all goes "pete tong"(wrong)/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif!!we did have a fork full of the onions/garlic and,omg,was it good....but agreed it was probably a heart attack in waiting...loaded with pig fat & salt etc....that's what made it taste so damn good,mate!even debated whether the fat & salt was offset by the health giving properties of onions,garlic,sauerkraut & beetroot.......ha!......dammit!!


Haha I'm sure those onions&garlic were the highlight of the evening. You can always ponder healthy/not-healthy later while having a cigar and a nice glass of bourbon. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

Oldschool that's beautiful


----------



## jonpaul

French Fries said:


> Haha I'm sure those onions&garlic were the highlight of the evening. You can always ponder healthy/not-healthy later while having a cigar and a nice glass of bourbon. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


wellllllll.......maybe not THE highlight of the evening/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif!!


----------



## jonpaul

sooooo,you know you may be in trouble when you use HOT curry oil.you are sure you are in trouble when you buy a pack of chillies & it says "heat level"...."hey,stoopid!"(i'm also an alice cooper fan).you KNOW you are in trouble when you chop a load of onion without a tear & then the water works hit "flood warning" when you start to slice said chillies.it was hot,but soooooo good!not sure what to call it 'cos i just made it up with flavours/textures that i enjoy,as i went along.squid & butterfly prawns from chi yip,bird eye chillies from the gambia(them thar africans know how to grow a chilli!),super sweet onions from peru,fish sauce from thailand,limes from jamaica,mushrooms from lancashire,rice from uncle ben & coconut milk from b & m bargains!!damn,it was good,even if i do say so meself.gotta go,need to put a roll of toilet tissue in the fridge................./img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif!!





  








SQUID & PRAWN STIR FRY 001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 28, 2014











  








SQUID & PRAWN STIR FRY 002.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 28, 2014












  








SQUID & PRAWN STIR FRY 003.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 28, 2014











  








SQUID & PRAWN STIR FRY 005.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 28, 2014












  








SQUID & PRAWN STIR FRY 006.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 28, 2014











  








SQUID & PRAWN STIR FRY 007.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 28, 2014












  








SQUID & PRAWN STIR FRY 008.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 28, 2014











  








SQUID & PRAWN STIR FRY 013.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 28, 2014


----------



## lagom

I have a couple of thai ladies that work for me and every once in a while we get a list and order the stuff and turn them loose in the kitchen to do the staff meal, looks just like what you got there jonpaul.


----------



## oldschool1982

No swim practice tonight...Woooohoooo! But we do have a meet this weekend. Anyhow, actually had a chance to prepare another nice meal for the whole family....albeit two different entrees. Two in a row! We're setting some precedence here.

The one posted here is for the DD and DW. It's an Irish-American Boiled dinner of Corned Beef, Cabbage, carrots onions and potatoes.

There is one thing out of the norm..... it would be Trottole and cheese (not pictured) for the DD to have extra carbs for her meet.

My entree will be posted on the Bean Challenge pages after we eat. I'm still preparing it since this one could be held ahead of dinner.

All cooked and ready for dinner





  








Boiled Dinner 002.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Mar 28, 2014








This is the Trottole and cheese. The cheese sauce is a basic white cheddar sauce I made the other night for a casserole dish.





  








Boiled Dinner 004.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Mar 28, 2014








Sliced just before being served. This way it stays nice and juicy. We also opt for thick over thin slices. Thin really belongs on a sandwich.





  








Boiled Dinner 003.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Mar 28, 2014








At the table but it didn't last long. The DD was in one of her carnivorous moods.





  








Boiled Dinner 005.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Mar 28, 2014


----------



## oldschool1982

Oh yeah......just noticed.....Thanks KK. Just wish I had the cooked pics, they really did look good too.

JP, That's a really nice looking meal. If it wasn't for the beets and kraut, I'd've thought you visited the South Eastern US.


----------



## ordo

Preparing some appetizers for tonight. These are fried egg plants filled with egg and parmesan mix.





  








13473902623_7cca3dc796_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 28, 2014


----------



## ordo

Also mini burguers.

70% ground beef, 30% ground lard, minced garlic, spring onions, tabasco, black pepper.





  








13478677624_5233f83586_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 29, 2014


----------



## jonpaul

Lagom said:


> I have a couple of thai ladies that work for me and every once in a while we get a list and order the stuff and turn them loose in the kitchen to do the staff meal, looks just like what you got there jonpaul.


i'm coming to work for you then..........................!!


----------



## jonpaul

oldschool1982 said:


> Oh yeah......just noticed.....Thanks KK. Just wish I had the cooked pics, they really did look good too.
> 
> JP, That's a really nice looking meal. If it wasn't for the beets and kraut, I'd've thought you visited the South Eastern US.


cheers,mate!i was tempted to have grits with the pork.while i was shopping i saw that tesco had boxes of quaker instant grits on the american foods section.never had grits before & at £5/$7.50 for a very small box,seemed a bit of a gamble!!would be interested to know what they are like tho'.anyone describe the taste/texture?are the instant jobbies any good?don't mind forkin' out the wonga if they are good!

that corned beef meal looks "the business",oldschool.corned beef,cabbage & spuds....marriage made in heaven/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!


----------



## lagom

Just across the north sea from you in gothenberg, welcome.


----------



## jonpaul

Lagom said:


> Just across the north sea from you in gothenberg, welcome.


bags packed,i'll wash the dishes!


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> Preparing some appetizers for tonight. These are fried egg plants filled with egg and parmesan mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13473902623_7cca3dc796_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 28, 2014


Those look beautiful ordo! How do you make them? I'd love to give those a try.


----------



## jake t buds

Not dinner, but lunch.

Quinoa /artichoke hearts /sautéed kale /roasted squash with garlic-shallot-anchovies-olive&walnut oil-tamari sauce dressing.

. . . and poached eggs.





  








photo-6.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 29, 2014


----------



## michaelga

Pizza Last Night

- Thin Crust Chicago Style with a Sweet Onion Tomato Sauce.

Started with a Tomato and Artichoke

Pre-Cook





  








DSCN2428Large_zps68740e3b.jpg~original




__
michaelga


__
Mar 29, 2014








Post





  








DSCN2438Large_zpsb6301ee1.jpg~original




__
michaelga


__
Mar 29, 2014








Pepperoni and Cheese (mozza, provalone, mild chedder)





  








DSCN2422Large_zps807c9ea6.jpg~original




__
michaelga


__
Mar 29, 2014








So crisp it 'cracked' in half when I tilted it for this shot.





  








DSCN2425Large_zps420447ae.jpg~original




__
michaelga


__
Mar 29, 2014








Crust is crispy but still tender (milk and oil in the dough)





  








DSCN2445Large_zps327c1344.jpg~original




__
michaelga


__
Mar 29, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

I've never heard of thin crust Chicago style. What is it? It looks good.


----------



## pollopicu

I think thin crust Chicago style is a paradox... but hey, I'll take a slice of that thin crust any day.


----------



## mike9

I pan seared some salmon skin side down and made a stir fry with broccoli, red bell, onion and pineapple.


----------



## oldschool1982

Koukouvagia said:


> I've never heard of thin crust Chicago style. What is it? It looks good.


As someone who spent the first 22 years of his life in the western 'burbs and the last 30 out of Chicago.......I've come across more that also had no idea. It's one of Chicago's best kept secrets and not many people have because the thick took center stage with the "Pizza wars" on the food network. If you ever get the chance to have some that's authentic, I mean a real, thin, cracker-style crust........it's worth it. Giordanno's (any location) had a good one, Beggars Inn in Blue Island, Roberto's and County Line Pizza in Elmhurst were a couple others. Finally and probably the more famous, Home Run Inn outside Commisky had one. I'd have to say that more born and raised Chicagoans preffer to eat the thin crust over the thick but this is not to say they don't enjoy both.


----------



## michaelga

Although much lesser known than it's more famous Chicago Deep Dish style, there is a very large and devoted following of thin crust in Chicago, mainly the south side.

Without causing a huge war on authenticity there are _a few things that I believe are considered universal to the style_ (there are many variations - including mine which deviates a fair bit).

1) it is considered a low-brow style, ie. AP flour, Corn Oil, Reconstituted Tomato Paste sauce with dried spices;

2) the universal topping is fresh raw sausage that is cooked on top of the pizza;

3) sauce goes almost to the edge;

4) the crust should be crispy but tender, if not cracker like; NEVER chewy like NY or Neopolitan styles; and

4) it should be cut party style (squares).

For my recipe - the dough will be very sticky, you work it with generously oiled hands, not flour. (the reason for the high hydration is because I almost never plan ahead for a 4-5 day fermentation, I want pizza NOW!)

You take half the amount below and gently spread it out on parchment or foil with a rim of 1/4" and the rest about 1/8".

Top it sparingly with a dry or cooked sauce, and a couple of your favourite toppings.

This is a quick fermenting dough 2-3 hours rise at 75-85F.

This is a very forgiving dough, play around with it, I like substituting part of the H2O with Ale (this might cause seizures in certain people from Chicago).

AP Flour - 100%

Water - 40%

2 percent Milk - 44%

Olive Oil (traditionally corn oil - but I don't keep it in the pantry) - 7%

Instant Dry Yeast - 1%

Salt - 1.5%

Sugar 0.5%

For two 12 inch pizzas use 300g flour to start.

Dump the dry into the mixer - stir it a bit - dump in the wet, let it go until incorporated then let it fly for a bit - scrape down often as it's a climber.

Pry it out into a lightly oiled bowl and let rise at slightly higher than room temp (... stupidest phrase ever - what is room temp?) anyway let it rise for a few hours at around 75F.

Cut a generous sheet of parchment - and cut half the dough out onto the middle of it. Oil your hands well and then gently pat the dough out into round / square what ever shape... let the dough take you. The base should be about 1/8" thick and the edge about 1/4" or what ever you like.

I cook mine using a pizza steel - I've talked about it elsewhere here. It's 3/8" thick and I put it in the bottom 1/3 of the oven... preheat at 550F for about 30 minutes.

Slide the pizza in (still on the parchment) wait 3 minutes and take the parchment out from under the pizza

Then turn the oven off and broiler onto HIGH; slide and rotate the pizza to a new area on the steel.

The parchment will likely be crumbly and almost burnt - discard.

If the broiler shuts off (overheating) crack the door open and/or spritz the temp tube with some water to get the broiler back on.

Rotate the pizza as required and pull when the bottom is crispy and the top starting to brown. (aka. however you like it - roughly another 4-8 minutes)

The steel will hold enough residual heat to entirely cook the bottom crust just cycle the broiler to get the top where you like it as the bottom finishes.

Wait about 15 or so between pizza firings.

Two pizza steels located on the bottom 1/3 and top 1/3 really make this style a thing of beauty.


----------



## michaelga

oldschool1982 said:


> As someone who spent the first 22 years of his life in the western 'burbs and the last 30 out of Chicago.......I've come across more that also had no idea. It's one of Chicago's best kept secrets and not many people have because the thick took center stage with the "Pizza wars" on the food network. If you ever get the chance to have some that's authentic, I mean a real, thin, cracker-style crust........it's worth it. Giordanno's (any location) had a good one, Beggars Inn in Blue Island, Roberto's and County Line Pizza in Elmhurst were a couple others. Finally and probably the more famous, Home Run Inn outside Commisky had one. I'd have to say that more born and raised Chicagoans preffer to eat the thin crust over the thick but this is not to say they don't enjoy both.


Very true, many variations from Chicago - a pizza lovers dream land.


----------



## oldschool1982

Michael, The pizza you made looked great! But, if I may as someone who grew up there,.......if you can get cake brewers yeast (Anheuser-Busch was what I know was used at the 3 places I worked), you'll be much happier with the dough. It allows for better flavor and helps the crust to become more cracker-like. I've also used the beer several times but never with the same success. Trouble is it's getting more and more difficult to get cake yeast. It doesn't have the same shelf life as dry-active. I've been meaning to try the Fleishmann's for Pizza but have yet to. Their Platinum Yeast is fairly good but still not the same results.


----------



## michaelga

oldschool1982 said:


> Michael, The pizza you made looked great! But, if I may as someone who grew up there,.......if you can get cake brewers yeast (Anheuser-Busch was what I know was used at the 3 places I worked), you'll be much happier with the dough. It allows for better flavor and helps the crust to become more cracker-like. I've also used the beer several times but never with the same success. Trouble is it's getting more and more difficult to get cake yeast. It doesn't have the same shelf life as dry-active. I've been meaning to try the Fleishmann's for Pizza but have yet to. Their Platinum Yeast is fairly good but still not the same results.


Just so happens I know a couple of commercial brewers in the area... I'll have to see who has an American style Pilsner or Budvar in their line up. I always used an Ale to cut back on the alcohol percentage... but brewers yeast for the flavour is brilliant.

And sticks with the 'low-brow' style as I know it... back in the day it was probably half the cost (LOL) of baking yeast!


----------



## oldschool1982

JonPaul said:


> cheers,mate!i was tempted to have grits with the pork.while i was shopping i saw that tesco had boxes of quaker instant grits on the american foods section.never had grits before & at £5/$7.50 for a very small box,seemed a bit of a gamble!!would be interested to know what they are like tho'.anyone describe the taste/texture?are the instant jobbies any good?don't mind forkin' out the wonga if they are good!
> 
> that corned beef meal looks "the business",oldschool.corned beef,cabbage & spuds....marriage made in heaven/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!


Thanks. That means a bunch coming from someone on the other side of the pond! I've come to respect and consider the boiled dinner, whether it be English, Irish, Italian or any other to be one of the simpler, almost lost pleasures in life. Ya just can't beat the idea if it's done like your grandmother did it and shouldn't be one you monkey with.

Quaker instant grits!! Ummmerrrruhhhhhh.........I'm a "Damn Yankee" (that's a Northerner who moved South and stayed) and I know better than that! Plus, the first time you have them shouldn't be your last! Hehehe

We need to figure a way to get you some real grits from this area. Other than the place I've mentioned in another thread, there are 3 or 4 others that could be excellent options so, let me look into it. PM me a shipping address and I'll see what I can accomplish.

edit; Better than another post......Michael, glad I could be of help! Let me know what you come up with. I never thought of trying to contact the local Micro's for the yeast. That's brilliant too! I might know of a couple I can tap. Pardon the pun.


----------



## jonpaul

oldschool1982 said:


> Thanks. That means a bunch coming from someone on the other side of the pond! I've come to respect and consider the boiled dinner, whether it be English, Irish, Italian or any other to be one of the simpler, almost lost pleasures in life. Ya just can't beat the idea if it's done like your grandmother did it and shouldn't be one you monkey with.
> 
> Quaker instant grits!! Ummmerrrruhhhhhh.........I'm a "Damn Yankee" (that's a Northerner who moved South and stayed) and I know better than that! Plus, the first time you have them shouldn't be your last! Hehehe
> 
> We need to figure a way to get you some real grits from this area. Other than the place I've mentioned in another thread, there are 3 or 4 others that could be excellent options so, let me look into it. PM me a shipping address and I'll see what I can accomplish.
> 
> edit; Better than another post......Michael, glad I could be of help! Let me know what you come up with. I never thought of trying to contact the local Micro's for the yeast. That's brilliant too! I might know of a couple I can tap. Pardon the pun.


you sir,are an officer & a gentleman....damn good cook too!i had a feeling that you were going to say that about the instant grits.one of my favourite breakfast dishes is porridge.whilst the 2.5 minutes in the micro "ping" jobbies fill the gap,there is no comparison with the irish or scottish rolled oats cooked the traditional way.before i take you up on your incredibly kind offer,for which i really am most grateful,i did find these "bear branch" yellow grits on "the american sweets" site,this side o' the pond.ever heard of/tried them?

http://www.americansweets.co.uk/american-bear-branch-milling-yellow-grits---907g-bag-22386-p.asp

they've also got a couple of stores "down south",which gives me a darn good excuse to drive down & also spend a day or two "in the smoke"(london).

as far as boiled dinners go,we love 'em that much we wrote a song about 'em....boiled beef 'n carrots!infact,the national dish of my home land,wales,is "cawl".lamb(or beef)potatoes,carrots,onions & swede slowly simmered for hours in stock,then left to cool & "mature" overnight,then eaten the next day/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!


----------



## jonpaul

gizzards,giblets,necks & bums....the oft times overlooked,underrated,dismissed,discarded & sneared upon bits of the beast which,imho are the very best bits.there's a turkey farm over in pembrokeshire,south wales(of course!)that sells "giblet packs" & every now & again i get a pack shipped over to me in manchester,for the freezer.the turkeys are bred & reared on the farm,in the traditional way and boy,can you taste it.last night was parsons noses,necks & gizzards......brined,simmered then finished in a hot oven with the roasted spuds.the perfect finger food/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!photo's are from the last time my brother & i cooked up a batch.the knife & cleaver in the first pic are full size as a size comp for the parson's...last night's were even bigger...tyrannoturkey rex!!





  








015.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 30, 2014











  








016.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 30, 2014












  








017.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 30, 2014











  








018.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 30, 2014












  








019.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Mar 30, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Courgettes (zucchini) stuffed with minced beef, feta cheese and pistachios*





  








CourgetteGevuldRundFeta3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 30, 2014








Here's my recipe;

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/80175/cou...d-with-minced-beef-feta-cheese-and-pistachios


----------



## kuan

Osso Bucco





  








ossobucco.jpg




__
kuan


__
Mar 30, 2014


__
cooking-italian


----------



## ordo

French Fries said:


> Those look beautiful ordo! How do you make them? I'd love to give those a try.


[thread="73055"]Egg And Parmesan Stuffed Eggplant [/thread]
*Warning!* They are a vice. Eat with baguettes.


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> *Warning!* They are a vice. Eat with baguettes.


Woooo here's a vice I could sink my teeth into. Thank you!


----------



## ordo

Better cut the egg plants longitudinally.

These are called: _Egg plants of granma Victoria._


----------



## ordo

jake t buds said:


> Not dinner, but lunch.
> 
> Quinoa /artichoke hearts /sautéed kale /roasted squash with garlic-shallot-anchovies-olive&walnut oil-tamari sauce dressing.
> 
> . . . and poached eggs.


Killer dish. Perfect poached eggs.


----------



## jamie1

Last night, I made pork tenderloin (seared, then finished in oven) with potato/celery root mash and steamed asparagus. Made a wee sauce with the pork juices...balsamic, maple syrup, dijon reduction.

Sorry...I did not document my meal with pix...I won't forget next time! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## oldschool1982

JP, Thanks for the kind words! I mention the trick I learned about the Boiled dinner. It's to keep some of the cooking liquid from each use. I store it in the freezer and that way you don't start with plain water! The meat doesn't become over bland and the veggies pick up the flavor much easier.

I have to say I did enjoy the "Boiled beef and carrots". Reminded me of the my favorite selection involving food put to song....just think of Vikings and spam!


----------



## teamfat

Shortly after I mentioned Italian beef sandwiches in another thread I went to the market.  Picked up a small roast, planning to have Italian beef sandwiches tonight.  Not quite what happened, ended up with french dips and french fries with cheese sauce.

Been cold and rainy here this weekend, I think tomorrow night some of that roast that's left will be part of cottage pies.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

image.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 31, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 31, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 31, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 31, 2014








Went to dinner with friends
Sicilian fried calamari 
Antipasti
Bread and of course wine!


----------



## jonpaul

oldschool1982 said:


> JP, Thanks for the kind words! I mention the trick I learned about the Boiled dinner. It's to keep some of the cooking liquid from each use. I store it in the freezer and that way you don't start with plain water! The meat doesn't become over bland and the veggies pick up the flavor much easier.
> 
> I have to say I did enjoy the "Boiled beef and carrots". Reminded me of the my favorite selection involving food put to song....just think of Vikings and spam!


....and now for something completely different......i grew up on a diet of monty python,rolling stones....and spam,of course!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

View media item 88551




  








Hawaii May 2012 207.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 31, 2014












  








shaka 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 14, 2013











  








spam.png




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 31, 2014












  








Hawaii May 2012 143.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 21, 2013











  








Hawaii May 2012 216.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 31, 2014












  








Hawaii May 2012 358.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 31, 2014








Did someone say SPAM?

Spam is the unoffical meat of Hawaii.

A quote from Wikipedia:

_The residents of the state of Hawaii consume the most Spam per capita in the United States. Hawaiian Burger King restaurants began serving Spam in 2007 to compete with the local McDonald's chains.[sup][15][/sup][sup][16][/sup] In Hawaii, Spam is so popular it is sometimes referred to as "The Hawaiian Steak".[sup][17][/sup] One popular Spam dish in Hawaii is Spam musubi, where cooked Spam is combined with rice and nori seaweed and classified as onigiri.[sup][18][/sup]_

_The perception of Spam in Hawaii is very different from that on the mainland. Despite the large number of mainlanders who consume Spam, and the various recipes that have been made from it, Spam, along with most canned food, is often stigmatized on the mainland as "poor people's food". In Hawaii, similar canned meat products such as Treet are considered cheaper versions of canned meat than Spam. This is a result of Spam having the initial market share and its name sounding more convincing to consumers.[sup][19][/sup]_

_In these locales, varieties of Spam unavailable in other markets are sold. These include Honey Spam, Spam with Bacon, and Hot and Spicy Spam.[sup][14][/sup]_

There's even a big festival in Waikiki each year, I hope to attend it next year.

http://www.spamjamhawaii.com/

I've even posted my avatar as one of my coveted Spam Musubi masterpieces! Each an every one of our family members request that I make them Spam Musubi when ever we are around one another, I've even converted my husband's family in Pennsylvania!


----------



## jonpaul

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View media item 88551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii May 2012 207.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 31, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaka 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 14, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spam.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 31, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii May 2012 143.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii May 2012 216.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 31, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii May 2012 358.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 31, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say SPAM?


hey k'girl,spam is also a biggie in china.my local chinese supermarket has shelves of the stuff & one of my nearby takeaways does battered sweet 'n sour spam balls.....it works too/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif!!

i reckon the next monthly challenge should be spam.......he's not the messiah.....he's a very naughty boy!!


----------



## mike9

I injected some bone in chicken breasts with a brine I put together then roasted till done.  While they were baking I made lentils with leek, carrot, jalapeno, garlic, left over brine and water.  Other side was brussels sprouts blanched then sauteed with bacon and finished with a splash of vinegar.  The chicken was delicious as was everything else.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Lamb neck stew served with potatoes*





  








LamsNekStoofpot.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 2, 2014








Stew made with slices of lamb neck, onion, carrot, celery, garlic, tomato, rosemary, thyme, chili flakes, all-spice, harissa and... 5 anchovies. Added liquid; nothing else but water. Stewed for 90 minutes. Incredible!


----------



## mike9

Looks delicious Chris - neck bones are an under utilized item in many places. Maybe that's a good thing as it keeps the price reasonable = more for us. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks Mike.


----------



## koukouvagia

Grilled pork chop with lemon mustard pan sauce, Farro salad, Cumin roasted brussel sprouts





  








farro3.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 2, 2014











  








farro7.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 2, 2014


----------



## scribble

Koukouvagia said:


> Grilled pork chop with lemon mustard pan sauce, Farro salad, Cumin roasted brussel sprouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farro7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 2, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is in your Farro salad????


----------



## koukouvagia

Farro salad - in a big bowl I threw in chopped tomatoes, red onion, chives, minced garlic, salt pepper, olive oil and balsamic vinegar. If I had parsley I'd put that in too. Cook the farro and drain, and toss it with the other ingredients while piping hot. 

This was my first time making or eating farro and I loved it. It cooks in15-20min and is wonderfully tasty with a chew texture. Kind of like barley and brown rice. The dish can be served warm, room temp or cold.


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> This was my first time making or eating farro and I loved it. It cooks in15-20min and is wonderfully tasty with a chew texture. Kind of like barley and brown rice. The dish can be served warm, room temp or cold.


Thanks so much for reporting your experience. I've never had farro, now I think I will try it! BTW your pork chops and their sauce look absolutely delicious. And I believe that of all your dishes I've seen here, that last one may be your best plating so far!


----------



## koukouvagia

French Fries said:


> Thanks so much for reporting your experience. I've never had farro, now I think I will try it! BTW your pork chops and their sauce look absolutely delicious. *And I believe that of all your dishes I've seen here, that last one may be your best plating so far*!


Woot woot thanks! I'm definitely trying. If anyone in my real life loved me enough they'd gift me with food plating and photography classes. Frankly I'm not that interested in jewelery and perfume, although I have gotten some nice kitchen gadgets before.

Definitely try the farro, it's a very nice change from rice or potatoes which I have exhausted lol.


----------



## koukouvagia

My experiment with frozen scallops from Trader Joe's turned out better than I expected. They were delicious, not at all wet or shirnking, and they truly tasted like the ocean. I thawed them in the fridge since morning and they were ready by dinner time. I rinsed them and dried them as much as possible with paper towels. Salt, pepper and paprika and into a hot pan. Right after I took this picture I turned off the heat and threw in a pat of butter. Large too, much larger than they look in this pic. Served with vegetable fried rice.





  








TJscallops.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 3, 2014


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> My experiment with frozen scallops from Trader Joe's turned out better than I expected.


I'll take the three perfectly seared scallops in the front of your pan there at the bottom of your photograph, please. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## genemachine

Definitely gotta try that. One of the upscale supermarkets here has frozen scallops, too. Always been sceptical, but fresh ones are hard to get here. Looks nice!


----------



## pollopicu

Brown rice topped with corn chili. Perfect for hangovers.


----------



## emmbai90

A lazy dinner here today too, my mum made beans, smoked sausage and chips, i enjoyed it for once really since i didn't eat from 11:30am - 6:30pm, usually it knocks me sick i have to be really hungry to like it. I love beans on toast or chip but i think it's the combination of smokes sausage with the beans and chip that knocks me sick.


----------



## pollopicu

Same here. I love ground beef almost more than I love life, but whenever I eat it, I go to bed feeling like I want to die. Now I know why old people eat dinner at 2:00. I just can't eat what I want, when I want anymore. It's heart-breaking.


----------



## emmbai90

Yeh corned beef meat knocks me sick even during the afternoon, my mum used to make me corned beef sandwiches and i could only eat 1 of them, it's same with peanut butter too but then later on at night my stomach is completely fine with eating it lol, i'm 23 and already i feel myself aging urgh... lol.


----------



## teamfat

Some evil people here, they forced me to do it!  Was just driving down the street that Trader Joe's happens to be on, and the truck went out of control and pulled into a parking spot.

The truck behaved better when I came out with my bag of frozen scallops, took me right home.

mjb.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

POLLO ME AND YOU HAD THE SAME DINNER TODAY XDDD..


----------



## carriecaters

Chicken enchiladas with homemade tomatillo salsa with Zatarain's yellow rice.


----------



## pollopicu

KaiqueKuisine said:


> POLLO ME AND YOU HAD THE SAME DINNER TODAY XDDD..


That's because great minds think alike. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## teamfat

As mentioned in another thread I made some red cooked pork belly. It takes a while to simmer, so I made myself a little snack.





  








tj_scallops.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 4, 2014








Defrosted three of the scallops purchased earlier. Out of practice, I don't cook them that often. Second sides were more evenly colored. Seared in my little 5" skillet, then removed, heat lowered, a splash of vermouth, a pat of butter and a bit of minced garlic. They were quite tasty.

The pork belly was good, I actually got a bit better browning on this batch than last time, I was more patient with the sugar and the oil. Recycling an old picture, it looked pretty much like this bowl from a while ago, except the green onion, fresh from the garden, was thinner. And greener!





  








red_cook2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 4, 2014








Good stuff.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

French Fries said:


> I'll take the three perfectly seared scallops in the front of your pan there at the bottom of your photograph, please.


I have a hot spot on the burner. I've been meaning to get a repairman out here to fix it, it's annoying.


----------



## koukouvagia

teamfat said:


> Some evil people here, they forced me to do it! Was just driving down the street that Trader Joe's happens to be on, and the truck went out of control and pulled into a parking spot.
> 
> The truck behaved better when I came out with my bag of frozen scallops, took me right home.
> 
> mjb.


Don't blame me! But aren't they remarkably good for frozen? Last time I bought fresh ones I paid $23 for just 10 big ones. I can't remember what I bought at TJs buy it was less than that and got that whole pan.


----------



## teamfat

Yes, the one pound bag was $18, cheaper than the good fish markets in town.  And I was expecting a lesser product, mushy and hard to sear, so I am happy with them.

mjb.


----------



## jonpaul

supreme of chicken with chopped salad in a creme fraiche/chardonnay wine vinegar dressing.right,we're off to the races at aintree..."ladies day" today,overnight in a local "hostelry" with a few chums & then the "grand national" tomorrow.see y'all after the weekend....if i've got any cash left for food,that is..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif!!





  








CHICKEN SUPREME & SALAD001.JPG




__
jonpaul


__
Apr 4, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Nice plating JP


----------



## chrisbelgium

JP, I seem to have had the same inspiration as you had; chicken and salad. We now have temperatures of +20°C, which are summery conditions over here, so a salad and a simple dish is all we need.

*Chicken with umami butter and Belgian endives*





  








KipUmamiBoterWitlof.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 4, 2014








Chicken breast, finely cut Belgian endives with a mayo based dressing and a few chives flowers on top.

The umami butter ; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/79467/just-learned-about-umami/30#post_458244


----------



## scribble

Koukouvagia said:


> Farro salad - in a big bowl I threw in chopped tomatoes, red onion, chives, minced garlic, salt pepper, olive oil and balsamic vinegar. If I had parsley I'd put that in too. Cook the farro and drain, and toss it with the other ingredients while piping hot.
> 
> This was my first time making or eating farro and I loved it. It cooks in15-20min and is wonderfully tasty with a chew texture. Kind of like barley and brown rice. The dish can be served warm, room temp or cold.


My wife loves the one that you get from Uno's pizzeria. We have made our version numerous times for holiday dishes and it has always been great. I always leave out the tomatoes as I don't like them raw.


----------



## ed buchanan

Went out to chinese buffet


----------



## pollopicu

Pan-seared chicken breast and mushrooms cooked in a broth.


----------



## mike9

Ginger poached salmon, greens with sunburst cherry tomatoes and a minneola vinaigrette with jalapeno cheddar sourdough croutons.  Finished up with some marzipan pound cake topped with Greek yogurt, a little Framboise and a dusting of orange zest.  Very good meal - had a nice crisp hard cider and ended with a delicious Tempranillo.


----------



## teamfat

Made manicotti, it was okay, good flavor with some fresh garden herbs but a bit dry.  The pasta soaked up more liquid than I expected during baking.  Didn't skimp on the cheese, though!

mjb.


----------



## jarmo

Today I'm going to smoke ribs...





  








IMAG0825 copy.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 5, 2014












  








IMAG0828 copy.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 5, 2014












  








IMAG0829 copy.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 5, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Arroz nero and salmon in sesame seeds*





  








ArrozNeroZalmSesam2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 5, 2014


__
cooking-salmon








Starting with a basic preparation in olive oil of onion, celery, garlic, red chili pepper, bell peppers. Then rice, water and cuttlefish ink are added. Panfried salmon rolled in a mixture of white and black sesame seeds. Cress of Lemon verbena. Saved a few tbsp. of the basic bell pepper preparation to put on top of the rice, simply for adding more color.


----------



## koukouvagia

Pollopicu said:


> Pan-seared chicken breast and mushrooms cooked in a broth.


So pretty


----------



## hayden

Have been so ridiculously busy lately that I've just been rehashing tried-and-tested meals for dinner, so it was great to finally be able to chill and try something new: nori-rubbed sashimi tuna

Started by toasting off coriander and fennel seeds (2 and 1tsp, respectively) before putting them in a coffee grinder with a couple sheets of nori, dried chilli flakes (~1 1/2tsp), salt & pepper (~1/8tsp each?), and pulsing until "fine". Each tuna portion received a generous coating:





  








050414_nori-sashimi-tuna_1_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Apr 5, 2014








10-second sear on each side in some coconut oil, served on a fennel & apple slaw:





  








050414_nori-sashimi-tuna_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Apr 5, 2014








Definitely something I'll make again, though I'll put more effort in to the slaw next time...looks a bit bland and boring as it was!


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks, KK /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Chris, stunning.





  








ArrozNeroZalmSesam2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 5, 2014


__
cooking-salmon








Hayden, perfectly cooked tuna. I will steal that recipe from you, hope you know.





  








050414_nori-sashimi-tuna_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Apr 5, 2014


----------



## lagom

Some friends on mine bought a house so, had to feed the moving crew




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Apr 5, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

I was so annoyed with myself because yesterday while at the market I saw some beautiful brussel sprouts and haricot verts, and in trying not forgot a few other items I needed to get for the week I totally forgot to grab them! so the plating looks a bit anemic. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif but it was yummy, nonetheless. The skin was so crispy, it made up for the lack of greens. i wish i could eat duck every single week. If i ever win the mega millions, I will.

duck leg confit with sauce robert, carrots and potatoes fondant.


----------



## mike9

*"I wish I could eat duck every week . . . *"

No problemo - This week at Aldi - Maple Leaf Farms whole duckling - 5lb average - $2.49/lb





  








040214_43540_WholeDuckRectanglePlate_D.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 5, 2014








I need to grab a few before Wednesday.


----------



## pollopicu

ooooh!


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Steak frites, Belgium's national dish*

Nope, there's nothing French in this dish except for the "fleur de sel". It has to have mayo on it, not for the salad, but to dip your fries in. I prefer an "entrecôte" instead of a thick steak and lettuce salad instead of this iceberg, but hey, loved this too. Pan juice (this time sunflower/butter combo) is essential, another item to dip the fries in!





  








SteakFrites1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 6, 2014


__
cooking-beef








PP & Mike; great duck dishes! And look at the skin...


----------



## mike9

I can't take credit for that pic I pasted the ad and the duck  is all that stayed.


----------



## jake t buds

Rosemary balsamic grilled portobello burger with tomato/ mozzarella/ arugula.





  








image.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Apr 6, 2014


----------



## genemachine

Pollopicu said:


> I was so annoyed with myself because yesterday while at the market I saw some beautiful brussel sprouts and haricot verts, and in trying not forgot a few other items I needed to get for the week I totally forgot to grab them! so the plating looks a bit anemic. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif but it was yummy, nonetheless. The skin was so crispy, it made up for the lack of greens. i wish i could eat duck every single week. If i ever win the mega millions, I will.
> 
> duck leg confit with sauce robert, carrots and potatoes fondant.


Robert with duck? Never tried that one. Always figured it to be a pork thing, Chicken perhaps.

One gets set in his ways, I guess, I always would bring out the heavy stuff based on demi and heavy red wines or something like that when making a duck sauce. Balsamico reductions. Madeira. Stuff like that.


----------



## pollopicu

Yes, home cooks are definitely set in their ways..

I only had white wine in the house. Nobody died.

Asian duck salad crepe rolls

Played with the presentation a little..


----------



## genemachine

Send some over! Glorious.


----------



## pollopicu

Would if I could. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## ordo

Send some here too.


----------



## teamfat

Mike9 said:


> *"I wish I could eat duck every week . . . *"
> 
> No problemo - This week at Aldi - Maple Leaf Farms whole duckling - 5lb average - $2.49/lb


Nice. The Asian market down the street has a single frozen duck breast for about $25. Sheesh. A leg and thigh is about $15.


----------



## koukouvagia

teamfat said:


> Nice. The Asian market down the street has a single frozen duck breast for about $25. Sheesh. A leg and thigh is about $15.


That's crazy! Even in NYC Incan find a single duck breast for about $16!


----------



## teamfat

I think I got some good gelatin development with this last batch of red cooked belly.





  








gel.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 7, 2014








I might need TWO scoops of rice to soak up that sauce!


----------



## michaelga

teamfat said:


> I think I got some good gelatin development with this last batch of red cooked belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gel.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 7, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might need TWO scoops of rice to soak up that sauce!


Slice it and call it Asian-Style Head Cheese!

(or more correctly Asian Style Belly Cheese... although i'm not sure which would scare people off faster!)


----------



## teamfat

I've been a bit off my feed the last few days, felt like fixing something nice for myself tonight. Seared some of those Trader Joe's scallops, paired with angel hair in a browned butter sauce, heavy on the garlic and crushed red pepper. Very nice. I wasn't sure, but those two little hunks of bread were enough to slick up every drop. I obviously needed more butter 





  








pasta_3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 8, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

There's never anything wrong with more butter.


----------



## koukouvagia

teamfat said:


> I've been a bit off my feed the last few days, felt like fixing something nice for myself tonight. Seared some of those Trader Joe's scallops, paired with angel hair in a browned butter sauce, heavy on the garlic and crushed red pepper. Very nice. I wasn't sure, but those two little hunks of bread were enough to slick up every drop. I obviously needed more butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pasta_3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 8, 2014


Nice sear. You're like my mother (aka carb addict), can't eat pasta without bread lol.


----------



## mike9

We wanted something easy last night so here's my take on a Cuban - Black Forest ham, roast pork, pepper jack on a cheddar, jalapeno sour dough - pressed and grilled. Had that with a bowl of tomato, basil soup. It was that kind of day -





  








IMG_20140405_095934_zps0052eaf4.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 8, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

Love your take on a Cuban, Mike. Looks so good and golden.


----------



## jarmo

Oven roasted chicken breast.
Seasoned with parsley, basil, salt, garlic pepper and ginger...





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 8, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 8, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 8, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Potato-onion-pepper-kielbasa hash with eggs and sauteed mushrooms





  








4.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 8, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

Your dish looks so appetizing, KK.


----------



## ordo

*Shrimps, red pepper, mushrooms*





  








13725660685_ee5b620a42_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 8, 2014


----------



## french fries

@ordo BEAUTIFUL colorful plate. All your pictures have a very special lighting, I'm not sure what it is, but when scrolling through a thread looking only at the pictures I can instantly tell which pictures are yours. Lots of contrast. I wish I could grab a fork and eat it!


----------



## pollopicu

ordo said:


> *Shrimps, red pepper, mushrooms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13725660685_ee5b620a42_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 8, 2014


Wish i could have this right now.


----------



## teamfat

French Fries said:


> @ordo BEAUTIFUL colorful plate. All your pictures have a very special lighting


 Indeed. I may have to rethink where and how I take my photos.

mjb.


----------



## michaelga

Cool Ordo!

Looks great.   I had virtually the same dish tonight but it involved Chicken Thighs and Fermented Black Beans.  

Looked almost identical - except mine was presented by putting the rice cooker and hot wok onto the center of the table and running out the door while the family tucked in.

(My chicken thighs even curled like yours because I boned them and cut across the grain... something I don't normally do.)


----------



## french fries

teamfat said:


> Indeed. I may have to rethink where and how I take my photos.


I've started paying more attention to the light. I don't have any artificial lights, but I've noticed that my best food pictures are the ones I take next to the window, with the sunlight coming in from the side. It seems to enhance the light/shadow contrast in a natural way. Plating and food photography are two areas where I could definitely improve a LOT.

Then there's photo retouching... have you seen this? --> http://www.cheftalk.com/t/80205/april-2014-challenge-south-america/90#post_465541 (click on the picture to blow it up, then click on the left arrow at the top left of the picture to go to the previous picture which is the unretouched version)>


----------



## pollopicu

FF, natural lighting by a window is the best lighting, especially if it's a sunny day. That's how I take all my photos, otherwise my food would look like those picture people post on Instagram.
That way there's absolutely no need to retouch pictures. What you see is what you made.


----------



## ordo

Though natural lighting is usually OK, most of my pics have artificial lightning. Not professional yet; just very bright lamps in the kitchen.
You need proper camera settings, White Balance, ISO, aperture, speed, given the ambience light whatever it is.
In my opinion there's no possibility to escape post production and retouching. Even if your photo is not the best, you can improve it via PP. There's always PP. White balance, sharpening, contrast, levels, etc. All of them are a must to get a good result. Vic's pic retouching was a 1 minute work with Sharpening, Contrast and Levels in Photoshop Elements, plus Topaz Clean filter. That's all.
And of course, the camera and the lens. I shoot RAW by the way and have a semi pro Canon Eos 7D camera with several good lenses. Of course that makes a difference, but you can have almost the same results with a good P&S.


----------



## koukouvagia

Good pictures make all the difference, a good pic makes you want to luck the screen. I wish I could take better pictures. I try to take good ones but they never look as good as the real thing


----------



## ed buchanan

Very appetizing.


----------



## pollopicu

Ordo, with natural lighting (very close to the window) you don't have to retouch. I don't know anything about aperture, or ISO or anything. I actually just use a point and shoot, and because I snap so close to the window it comes out exactly how the food looks on the plate, no manipulation, or photoshop , sharpening, etc, whatsoever.

The other camera I own is a Nikon d50 ( got it as a gift when i really wanted a laptop), and I occasionally take some pictures with it, but all the settings intimidate me, and I actually messed it up, because now when I take pictures at night they come out over-exposed. So i have to send it to nikon to get it repaired or re-set. I would love to learn all that stuff about aperture, ISO, because I love photography, but it's so involved. I become overwhelmed when i read about it. I guess I would have to go to a class to really have someone teach me hands on. But I would LOVE to take pictures with THAT camera.

Anyway, the digi cam I use for food pics is Nikon coolpix, but it's very specifically 14.0 megpixels wide 5x, on sunset setting. The only thing is that the lighting has to be just right, but that's what any professional photographer will say about waiting for the perfect moment/lighting to take that perfect shot. Remember Robert Kinkaid from the Bridges of Madison County? I can't tell you how many times I made the most perfect meal, and the lighting wasn't right, and I lost the shot. Really pisses me off. There are a lot of dishes I had made and not posted, because if the ligthing isn't right, then I'm not happy. that's why when i finally get the light, it's a big deal. lol

Here is how close I take pics to window.


----------



## pollopicu

Koukouvagia said:


> Good pictures make all the difference, a good pic makes you want to luck the screen. I wish I could take better pictures. I try to take good ones but they never look as good as the real thing


I think it's also fair to say and point out that a lot of cameras (if they're digi's) take shitty quality pictures that aren't true to life no matter how good your food looks. I believe it when you say that the food you make comes out looking better in real life than in photo. I have already purchased my camera 3 times because I love the pics it takes. When I go look at cameras at Target, and take test shots, I cannot believe how fake and horrible the pictures look.

I remember there was another camera I once used that used to take great shots, it was called the Olympus.


----------



## teamfat

Pollopicu said:


> I remember there was another camera I once used that used to take great shots, it was called the Olympus.


I still have a bag of film camera stuff. Olympus PC and OM2S bodies, lots of lenses. Maybe I should dig them out someday just for grins.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat

No pictures of tonight's food.  Plating consisted of spooning stuff into disposable pans with carboard covers.  I went with a Cuban style slow roasted pork shoulder, white rice and black beans and corn.  The sharp, sweet, spicy mojo sauce for the pork was pretty tasty.  Hope Pastor Davis and his wife like it.  He's celebrating 40 years as the pastor, 4 decades where he has done so much for others.  So for 40 days before the anniversary others are doing for him.  My turn tonight.

mjb.


----------



## butter

Red wine braised roast beef with buttered noodles from _Mastering The Art of French Cooking._ Yum!


----------



## teamfat

Welcome to Cheftalk.


----------



## mike9

I took today off and for lunch made a fresh tomato sauce with shaved onion, garlic, basil and chopped red and yellow sunburst tomatoes, good evoo and a little honey. I cooked Armoniche pasta in water seasoned with "better than bullion" chicken. I made 5oz of dry pasta and my 21 month old grandson ate a full share. Don't know where he puts it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Tonight I'm making meatloaf with ground beef, some left over jalapeno/cheddar sourdough and the usual suspects. We really like Tyler Florence's recipe.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Pollo: I loved Kinkaid with her in the kitchen scenes. 

I have missed so many great pics because of bad lighting also. I don't use a camera, just natural light with my iPhone.


----------



## pollopicu

Yes, the scene where he gets out of trying to prep the potatoes for her. lol

So glad to see you around again, Petals. Miss your food pics.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Good to hear from you !

Your portfolio is wonderful. You really know how to capture the light.


----------



## pollopicu

Thank you.

I knew I would you come around again once spring began. You must've had a brutal winter in Montreal? Just yesterday the last of the snow melted here in CT. I feel like I've been living in a dark cave with no light for the past 4 months.


----------



## petalsandcoco

It was a hard winter. Some of my family is now facing flooding because they live on the river. We are expecting 3 days of rain according to the Quebec meteo and then a large snow storm right after, will it ever end ? Dark cave here too. Better days ahead.


----------



## pollopicu

Oh sorry to hear that. I hope they don't get too much damage from the floods.


----------



## jarmo

Something like this, fish..
Delicious...





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 12, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 12, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 12, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 12, 2014












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 12, 2014












  








6.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 12, 2014












  








7.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 12, 2014












  








8.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 12, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Cod and Northsea shrimp in spinach coulis*





  








KabeljauwSpinazieGarnalen1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 13, 2014











  








KabeljauwSpinazieGarnalen.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 13, 2014


----------



## genemachine

Nice. The few times I have been to the German North Sea coast, I loved those shrimp fresh from the boat. I know a guy running a shrimp operation and he offered me to join him one of these days on his boat, but I never got to actually take the offer.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks Gene. Those shrimp are mostly cooked in sea water on board of the ships. One of our villages on the coast is specialized of catching these while dragging nets drawn by horses in shallow water; more folklore than anything else. The best ones are the freshest ones that you need to "peel" yourself. In the older days people had a Rodenbach beer and a few hands of unpeeled shrimp on the café's terraces.


----------



## genemachine

Aye, that's how I know them from the German coast - cooked in seawater right on board of the boat, unpeeled.


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Apr 13, 2014







Flew down to Valencia today for a short business trip, had paella Valencia and nice bottle of wine.


----------



## french fries

Lagom said:


> Flew down to Valencia today for a short business trip, had paella Valencia and nice bottle of wine.


Wow that paella looks very good. Funny how they use an egg crate like that as a trivet.


----------



## french fries

ChrisBelgium said:


> KabeljauwSpinazieGarnalen1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 13, 2014


@ChrisBelgium your spinach coulis has such a vibrant color. Which leads me to ask.... how do you make spinach coulis? Thanks!


----------



## pollopicu

Beautiful colors, Chris.


----------



## chrisbelgium

French Fries said:


> @ChrisBelgium your spinach coulis has such a vibrant color. Which leads me to ask.... how do you make spinach coulis? Thanks!


Thanks FF. Start by washing the spinach 2 times, even when it says on the package "washed spinach"! Leave the spinach for a few minutes in ample cold water; if there's any sand in it, it will sink to the bottom. I used baby spinach leaves and left the stalks on. Put the washed spinach in a colander and leave to drain but let some of the water hanging on the spinach. I don't blanch my spinach but I sauté it in a wok in olive oil to which I add a chopped clove of garlic first and a sprinkle of piment d'Espelette. Add the spinach wich is still a bit wet from washing it. Let it wilt and turn a few times. When done, sieve but keep the liquid. Put the liquid back in the wok and reduce by half. Put the spinach in a tall container, add the reduced liquid and a small dash of cream. Mix very finely (I used a stick mixer), taste, add s&p and another sniff of piment d'Espelette and if necessary a few drops of lemon juice. Done.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Pollopicu said:


> Beautiful colors, Chris.


Thanks PP!


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Quale with sweetcorn puree, potato and a port and tangerine sauce*





  








kwartelMaisPortoMandarijnSaus.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 14, 2014


__
1







A sunday experiment that went well enough to share.

- sweet corn puree; I used canned sweetcorn. Get rid of the juice in the can. Let simmer for at least half an hour in some chicken stock and a bit of cream. Mix finely and push through a fine sieve. Taste, season.

- sauce; I reduced portwine, red wine, balsamico vinegar, some fresh juice of a tangerine, half a tsp of orange blossom honey and add a chopped shallot and a few all-spice corns. When reduced at least by half, add chicken stock (same volume as you started with port and red wine) and reduce again. Sieve, taste and season. Finish with a tbsp worth of fridge-cold butter and swirl the pan until the butter has disappeared.

- quale (count 2 per person); dissolve a tsp of orange blossom honey in some fresh tangerine juice and set aside. Color the quale in a frying pan in butter/oil on all sides. While in the pan, brush some of the honey/tangerine juice over the quale and continue frying on medium high. Turn after only a few minutes (or the honey will burn!) and brush again with honey/tangerine. Keep doing it until the quale is done.

- potatoes; boil, cool down, half, fry in oil.


----------



## pollopicu

ChrisBelgium said:


> Quale with sweetcorn puree, potato and a port tangerine sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwartelMaisPortoMandarijnSaus.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 14, 2014
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - sweet corn puree; I used canned sweetcorn. Let simmer for at least half an hour in some chicken stock and a bit of cream. Mix finely and push through a fine sieve. Taste, season.
> 
> - sauce; I reduced portwine, red wine, balsamico vinegar, some fresh juice of a tangerine, half a tsp of orange blossom honey and add a chopped shallot and a few all-spice corns. When reduced at least by half, add chicken stock (same volume as you started with port and red wine) and reduce again. Sieve, taste and season. Finish with a tbsp worth of fridge-cold butter and swirl the pan until the butter has disappeared.
> 
> - quale (count 2 per person); dissolve a tsp of orange blossom honey in some fresh tangerine juice and set aside. Color the quale in a frying pan in butter/oil on all sides. While in the pan, brush some of the honey/tangerine juice over the quale and continue frying on medium high. Turn after only a few minutes (or the honey will burn!) and brush again with honey/tangerine. Keep doing it until the quale is done.
> 
> - potatoes; boil, cool down, half, fry in oil.


That is pure art! I want to seriously hang it on my wall, with an artwork lamp shining right above it. Beautiful.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks PP! Well, a little attention to the plating seriously adds more pleasure for the victims who have to try my experiments /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## jake t buds

Very Nice Chris.

My plebeian dish -

Gouda/ caramelized onions/ mushrooms omelet.





  








photo-8.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Apr 14, 2014


----------



## slayertplsko

*Duck breasts with redcurrant sauce, potato and celery root puree, rocket and apple salad*

Duck breasts were cooked to about medium, the sauce is a really simple reduction (shallots, garlic and rosemary sautéed in duck dripping, red wine vinegar, redcurrant jelly, red wine, butter), the puree should be well seasoned with cream liberally mixed in, the salad is sprinkled with walnut oil, lemon juice and walnut pieces. Simple but always a hit.





  








P1050239.JPG




__
slayertplsko


__
Apr 15, 2014


----------



## ellen56

I made bean burgers that I made with 1 can black beans drained and smashed,1 can great northern beans drained and smashed,3/4 cup organic peanut butter, 1 chopped onion,6 cloves chopped garlic, 1/2 cup chopped bell pepper,1 teas each turmeric,garlic powder,onion powder,rosemary- garlic seasoning,1/2 teas black pepper and 1/2 teas lemon pepper and 1/4 teas ground chipotle pepper. Add 1 Cup old fashioned oats and 1/2 c plain bread crumbs. Mix well and refrigerate at least 2 hrs,for easier handling. I refrigerate overnight. That also allows flavors to enhance.  

     To make burgers: Heat a small skillet over low medium heat and add 1 tablespoon sesame oil..  Get handful of burger mixture and shape into a patty. Place in heated skillet and cook until crusty brown on one side. Flip over and cook other side(about 5 min each side).

     You can add condiments as desired and even cheese. Place on a bun or toasted bread and enjoy a delicious, low fat, high protein,high fiber, nutritious burger. 

Ellen


----------



## ellen56

ChrisBelgium, jake T buds and Slayertpisko, those dishes look so delicious I can taste them!


----------



## pollopicu

Jake, that's a beautifully prepared omelete.


----------



## jake t buds

Pollopicu said:


> Jake, that's a beautifully prepared omelete.


Thank you very much Pollipicu. Means a lot.

Love the duck breast, Slayer.


----------



## mike9

I pounded out chicken breasts, stuffed with black forest ham and pepper jack, rolled, sealed then slathered with a seasoned mayo and into a bread crumb mix.  Roasted on greased parchment and served with kale chips.  Really delicious meal and a great way to relax after work.


----------



## chrisbelgium

@jake t buds Very nice looking omelette Jake!

@Slayertplsko Glad to see you posting that outstanding duck dish after hiding for so long! Nice to see you back Slayer.

@ellen56 Thanks Ellen


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Chicken, white asparagus and morilles (morels)*





  








KipAspergesMorieltjes1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 16, 2014








Monday is the weekly market day in a small town at only 5 km distance. Not that I go there weekly, it's more like a few times per year and... we have a weekly small market in my very own town too. So, I bumped onto these fresh white asparagus and fresh morels! Not exactly very Tuesday-ish ingredients, but hey, I'm retired, every day looks like sunday.

And here's a simple improvised dish with chicken that goes so well with morels in a cream sauce.

- asparagus; white ones need to be peeled. This time no boiling but cut in chunks and panfried in butter on medium low until very slightly starting to color. Then add only a few tbsp of chicken stock and cover loosely. Keep cooking this on low fire until all liquid is gone. Season. If the asparagus are not done, add another few tbsp of stock and cook somewhat longer. But just be sure to cook them slightly "al dente"; taste or test with the tip of a knife for doneness. Keep warm. Best asparagus you ever tasted!

- morels/chicken; start by panfrying the chicken breasts in oil/butter. Season. Remove chicken from the pan when done and rest in alu foil. Add a little more butter to the same pan and add the morels. Season. Add very little good quality blond beer (I used very "hoppy" Omer 8°). Add some chicken stock after a few moments and let the morels gently simmer in it. Add cream and reduce until a nice consistency. Add a bit of cold butter. Done. As I said, not exactly our regular boring Tuesday dinner.





  








KipAspergesMorieltjes2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 16, 2014


----------



## slayertplsko

Thanks, Chris. Yours is really lovely, too, here. What exactly is blond beer? I know you have blond beer (bière blonde) and white beer (bière blanche), apart from dark beers that is, but what is the difference in terms of flavour and the way it contributes to a dish if added during the cooking? I will certainly try it if I can still lay my hands on some morels.


----------



## pollopicu

Chris, I love that you always make sauces with your meals. Unfortunately, I'm always watching what I eat, so I live vicariously through you.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

image.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 16, 2014







Last night was pork loin roast with just herbs garlic and olive oil haricots verts in olive oil garlic parsley and pancetta and a new rice for us recommend by@durangojo




  








image.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 16, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

Slayertplsko said:


> Thanks, Chris. Yours is really lovely, too, here. What exactly is blond beer? I know you have blond beer (bière blonde) and white beer (bière blanche), apart from dark beers that is, but what is the difference in terms of flavour and the way it contributes to a dish if added during the cooking? I will certainly try it if I can still lay my hands on some morels.


A white beer (blanche) is the product name given to unfiltered blonde beers. Then there's a whole lot of filtered blonde beers like pils(ener) with an alcohol percentage around 5% and less.

And, there's the blonde filtered and unfiltered beers with a high alcolhol content, made with a different fermentation method and mostly with an extra re-fermentation in the bottle. Think style "Duvel" which is most known all over Europe but also the blonde abbeye and trappist beers. They all have an alcohol percentage of around 8% and more.

I chose "Omer" which is one of those high alcohol beers because it has quite a strong hop flavor that goes well with asparagus. Omer is a recent brand but has won an incredible amount of prizes on international beer contest. I used only a few tbsp of it to prevent the hop taste from overpowering the dish. Of course you can use white wine instead but the beer seemed like a nice touch.


Pollopicu said:


> Chris, I love that you always make sauces with your meals. Unfortunately, I'm always watching what I eat, so I live vicariously through you.


When I started to cook I never made sauces. I suppose a lot of amateur cooks don't do sauces; it's extra work and can add a lot of stress to cooking for guests.

Like all more experienced home cooks I discovered how a sauce is essential for taking a dish to another level. It's the missing link that ties everything together on a plate. I love doing sauces. Even though the creamy and buttery sauces are somewhat out of the picture in modern cooking, I still like to use both of them, moderately. Don't tell my doctor about the cream and butter!


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Broccoli, haricots verts, tomatoes and ham salad*





  








broccoliBoontjesTomaatHesp.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 17, 2014











  








SpeltBrood.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 17, 2014








More kind of left-over thing. The salad has a "vinaigrette salée" on it, my favorite dressing and so easy to make. Use some mayo, preferably home made. Add 25-30% cold water and do use a whisk to get it into a perfect dressing and no, the mayo won't split. I also add a little extra seasoning and a little tarragon vinegar. Done. Add anything you like such as a garlic purée or fresh herbs. Delicious dressing even if I say so myself.

Served with spelt bread, my latest addiction.


----------



## koukouvagia

It's been a while, busy busy busy and can hardly keep up with cooking these days. Prepping for easter, but I had time to make this the other day. Chicken breast with a mushroom and sherry vinegar gravy, saffron rice and sauteed spinach





  








unnamed (2).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 17, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Leftover roast beef, some sweet potato mash, cottage pies:





  








cottage.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 20, 2014


----------



## slayertplsko

Today a simple classic again. France meets Bohemia. So I'll provide a bilingual name.

*Lapin à la moutarde, boulette à la mode karlsbadienne
Králik na hořčici, karlovarský knedlík*

First, a simple dish of rabbit with mustard. Divide the rabbit into about eight pieces. Smear the rabbit pieces with Dijon-style mustard and season them with salt and pepper. Melt some butter in a pot that is large enough to contain all the rabbit pieces, add the rabbit pieces and slowly let them take color on both sides, adding a few sprigs of thyme. In a separate skillet (a small one will do), sauté two medium onions, chopped, add two chopped cloves of garlic in the end. Pour a glass of white wine over the onions and let the alcohol boil away. Add the wine to the rabbit, cover and let it gently simmer. When the meat is tender, remove it from the pot, add a small cup of fresh cream and reduce it to a sauce, finally returning the meat to the pot to combine it with the sauce.

Now for the dumplings, which I think many of our professional members mind find useful for their own menus. Czech cuisine has a rich repertoire of all kinds of dumplings and this is one of the best. I don't know why it carries the name of Karlovy Vary, the spa town in the western part of the country that is known for its up-market Grandhotel Pupp (if you've seen the movie Last Holiday starring Queen Latifah, you'll be familiar with it). Anyway, you'll need about 250g kaiser rolls or similar buns, 250ml warm milk, 30g melted butter, 50g of course-grind flour, two eggs and salt. Separate the eggs. Thinly slice the buns or cut them into cubes, pour the warm milk over them with all the butter, both the egg yolks and salt to taste. Knead them well with the flour. Beat the egg whites into stiff peaks, gently knead them into the dough mass. It will be quite wet. Take some plastic foil, cut it into large sections (about a foot in length), and place enough dough in the middle of each section to form a salami-shaped dumpling about 5cm in diameter and 20cm in length. Roll the foil over it and wind some thread on both ends of the salami to seal it (sort of) and again about 1cm further, this time you can tie a knot. Place the dumplings (this amount will probably produce two of them) in boiling salted water for five minutes, then remove them. Unwind those pieces of thread that are right next to the dough and discard them. Leave the outer knots intact and return the dumplings to the pot. Cook for another 20 minutes, then take them out, remove the foil and the thread and slice the dumplings. The dumplings are great - you can taste milk and the baked flavour of bread and they're nicely soft.

The garnish you see is just some chopped chives. So within my photographic abilities./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








P1050242.JPG




__
slayertplsko


__
Apr 20, 2014


----------



## dave kinogie

Among other things I made these scallops last night.





  








DSC_0031.jpg




__
dave kinogie


__
Apr 21, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Dave Kinogie said:


> Among other things I made these scallops last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0031.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dave kinogie
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 21, 2014


Either that's a small plate or those scallops are as big as my hand! What's the sauce?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Beautiful dishes everyone.

Made a Butternut Risotto:





  








046.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 21, 2014












  








042.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 21, 2014







Chicken with orange mandarin and almonds





  








048.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 21, 2014







Salmon on the grill





  








053.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 21, 2014







A glass of wine





  








049.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 21, 2014







Chopped up some tomatoes on a plate with seasoning





  








050.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 21, 2014












  








052.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 21, 2014












  








054.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 21, 2014












  








055.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 21, 2014







Grated polish pickles , mayo, lemon juice, dill, Keens hot mustard (lots of it for a nice bite)





  








058.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 21, 2014







Dessert.

If anyone is interested in the Chicken recipe, here it is :





  








003.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 21, 2014












  








004.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Apr 21, 2014


----------



## mike9

Roast duck leg quarter and wing sections over a bed of radicchio, Belgian endive and arugula with a vinaigrette of garlic, herbed mild mustard, grapefruit balsamic vinegar and good olive oil.





  








IMG_20140421_184346_zps93387267.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 21, 2014








Desert was a slice of banana nut bread with Greek yogurt and strawberries macerated with evaporated cane juice and chardonnay.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Looks terrific Mike , love your plating and flavours.


----------



## mike9

Thank you - the breasts are being converted to prosciutto - ought to be good.


----------



## dave kinogie

Koukouvagia said:


> Either that's a small plate or those scallops are as big as my hand! What's the sauce?


Haha, yeah it's a salad plate, but those were under 10's, they were pretty big.

The sauce is just a fresh lemon mustard dill vinaigrette.


----------



## genemachine

Been somewhat busy over the weekend, building a new greenhouse, putting in some seeds, pouring concrete to get a new garden door solidly into the ground and getting some rabbits set up:





  








IMG_1181.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 22, 2014











  








IMG_1184.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 22, 2014












  








IMG_1183.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 22, 2014








So naturally, I had to fire up the BBQ for the neighbours helping with the work on the greenhouse.

Dry rubbed pork shoulder, mopped with cider/cider vinegar, glaced with home-made BBQ sauce, some hickory wood for the smoke:





  








IMG_1175.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 22, 2014











  








IMG_1177.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 22, 2014












  








IMG_1178.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 22, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nice looking set up there GM. It takes time and patience to get it up and going but the end results are well worth it. The landscape speaks for itself. 

My family had an apple farm , 13 acres to be precise, we loved it. Mother planted her flower garden, father, his vegetable gardens, we had 8 different types of apples including cherry and pear trees. 
When spring came , the buzz in the air along with sweet smell of "bloom" nearly knocked you off your feet. 
We had gerbils, a cat , a dog, and my sister and I had a rabbits They were called peaches and herb. 

Queen once sang it : those were the days of our lives......

Ps love the shoulder.


----------



## french fries

GeneMachine said:


> Been somewhat busy over the weekend, building a new greenhouse, putting in some seeds, pouring concrete to get a new garden door solidly into the ground and getting some rabbits set up:


Awesome. Sounds like a great experience.


----------



## genemachine

petalsandcoco said:


> My family had an apple farm , 13 acres to be precise, we loved it. Mother planted her flower garden, father, his vegetable gardens, we had 8 different types of apples including cherry and pear trees.
> When spring came , the buzz in the air along with sweet smell of "bloom" nearly knocked you off your feet.
> We had gerbils, a cat , a dog, and my sister and I had a rabbits They were called peaches and herb.
> 
> Queen once sang it : those were the days of our lives......


I know what you mean - the parents of a friend of mine run an apple farm in South Tyrol. Visiting them in the spring is glorious.

Around here, I just have one apple, pear, plum and cherry tree each, planted some more apples, though. Lots of berry bushes, too.

And the rabbits are just named dinner #1, #2 and #3... no attachements there. Going to get some more from different litters later in the week, so that they can breed. Those are no dwarf rabbits, btw, they are just young. They gonna be huge and good eatin' ... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif

The ducks on my girlfriend's parent's farm are breeding, too, so a couple of ducklings are on the way. And some chicks... Moving into the rural backwaters really can change your life - to the better /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## pollopicu

Gene Machine, you got the whole spring thing going on!


----------



## chrisbelgium

Slayertplsko said:


> *Lapin à la moutarde, boulette à la mode karlsbadienne
> Králik na hořčici, karlovarský knedlík*
> 
> First, a simple dish of rabbit with mustard. Divide the rabbit into about eight pieces. Smear the rabbit pieces with Dijon-style mustard and season them with salt and pepper. Melt some butter in a pot that is large enough to contain all the rabbit pieces, add the rabbit pieces and slowly let them take color on both sides, adding a few sprigs of thyme. In a separate skillet (a small one will do), sauté two medium onions, chopped, add two chopped cloves of garlic in the end. Pour a glass of white wine over the onions and let the alcohol boil away. Add the wine to the rabbit, cover and let it gently simmer. When the meat is tender, remove it from the pot, add a small cup of fresh cream and reduce it to a sauce, finally returning the meat to the pot to combine it with the sauce.
> 
> Now for the dumplings, which I think many of our professional members mind find useful for their own menus. Czech cuisine has a rich repertoire of all kinds of dumplings and this is one of the best. I don't know why it carries the name of Karlovy Vary, the spa town in the western part of the country that is known for its up-market Grandhotel Pupp (if you've seen the movie Last Holiday starring Queen Latifah, you'll be familiar with it). Anyway, you'll need about 250g kaiser rolls or similar buns, 250ml warm milk, 30g melted butter, 50g of course-grind flour, two eggs and salt. Separate the eggs. Thinly slice the buns or cut them into cubes, pour the warm milk over them with all the butter, both the egg yolks and salt to taste. Knead them well with the flour. Beat the egg whites into stiff peaks, gently knead them into the dough mass. It will be quite wet. Take some plastic foil, cut it into large sections (about a foot in length), and place enough dough in the middle of each section to form a salami-shaped dumpling about 5cm in diameter and 20cm in length. Roll the foil over it and wind some thread on both ends of the salami to seal it (sort of) and again about 1cm further, this time you can tie a knot. Place the dumplings (this amount will probably produce two of them) in boiling salted water for five minutes, then remove them. Unwind those pieces of thread that are right next to the dough and discard them. Leave the outer knots intact and return the dumplings to the pot. Cook for another 20 minutes, then take them out, remove the foil and the thread and slice the dumplings. The dumplings are great - you can taste milk and the baked flavour of bread and they're nicely soft.


Lapin à la moutarde, one of my favorite dishes! I need to try out your dumplings one of these days, a nice alternative for gnocchi, if I may say so. We don't have a tradition of making dumplings. Thanks for posting Slayer! One question though; could you use a simple white bread for making these (instead of the Kaiser rolls)?


petalsandcoco said:


> Made a Butternut Risotto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 046.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 21, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 053.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 21, 2014


What's better than an excellent risotto, in the company of a prestigious Meursault? Very classy top range bourgogne, Petals. yum-yum!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you Chris , it was served chilled and tasted fantastic ! 
That day was so much warmer than it had been in weeks, it was time to sit outside and enjoy that glorious sun for a change.


----------



## genemachine

Keeping the rural Bavarian theme - Bratwurst and Kraut for dinner tonight:





  








IMG_1186.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Apr 23, 2014


----------



## slayertplsko

ChrisBelgium said:


> Lapin à la moutarde, one of my favorite dishes! I need to try out your dumplings one of these days, a nice alternative for gnocchi, if I may say so. We don't have a tradition of making dumplings. Thanks for posting Slayer! One question though; could you use a simple white bread for making these (instead of the Kaiser rolls)?


It depends on the bread. The idea behind all these Czech dumplings is to use some sort of white bakery product like kaiser or other rolls, buns, little baguettes. Anything made only from flour, water, yeast, salt and perhaps some kind of fat and with a thin crust will do. If the bread has too thick a crust, more milk might be necessary to soften it. Or you could remove the crust, but then you would lose on that roasted flavour of the crust, which I think is essential here. I personally wouldn't use those sliced toast breads with 50 ingredients. But then again, I've seen Czech chefs do exactly that.

And you could also add other ingredients to the dumpling dough, like wild garlic, chives, parsley or whatever you have. Especially wild garlic is fabulous in it and such a dumpling is even delicious by itself with just a dollop of sour cream. All of those numerous kinds of dumplings can be served as an accompaniment to roasts (this one is said to be the ultimate accompaniment to poultry roasts, at least in Czech Republic) or boiled beef with sauce (usually based on beef broth), or they have traditionally also been served alone, with just some sauerkraut, fried onion, fried bacon or similar.


----------



## french fries

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Slayertplsko*

The idea behind all these Czech dumplings is to use some sort of white bakery product like kaiser or other rolls, buns, little baguettes.

I have a sudden craving for bread dumplings!! Like Chris, I come from a culture where bread dumplings are non-existent (at least as far as I know). In fact now that I remember, I only made bread dumplings once, when I prepared sauerbraten... :





  








Sauerbraten.JPG




__
french fries


__
Apr 23, 2014


----------



## mike9

Cool, windy and rainy today so it was perfect for a nice Cioppino. It was a good day to clean out the fridge so the veg was: onion, scallion, shallot, fennel, celery, bell and jalapeno peppers, garlic, tomato paste and fire roasted tomatoes. Liquid was chicken stock and white wine. Proteins were bratwurst, baby clams, mussels and shrimp. I put parsley, basil and some fennel frond in to round things out. I served with a crusty sourdough baguette smeared with compound butter. Was really delicious and perfect for the weather.





  








IMG_20140423_183449_zpseae6882e.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 24, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Now that is a glorious bowl of pure love ! 
Does life get any better than that ?


----------



## petalsandcoco

FF : You haven't lived until you've had chicken n dumplings .....now that's a feast all on its own !


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> FF : You haven't lived until you've had chicken n dumplings .....now that's a feast all on its own !


I had never heard of it before Petals! I just googled it. Found a recipe by Paula Deen, including can of cream of mushroom and whatnot... that looked and sounded disgusting to be honest. I was going to give up but thought I'd look for another recipe. I found that one and now I want to give it a try! --> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2010/12/chicken-and-dumplings/


----------



## petalsandcoco

That's exactly what I'm talking about. :lips:

Paula Deen is very good at reading cue cards. (Did I say that ? ) 

The secret is a deep rich chicken stock, light dumplings and perfectly seasoned. Much like the link you shared. Your son will enjoy it I'm sure. Let us know how you like it. It is also one of those dishes that you can put your own little "ff" on and call it your own .


----------



## chefbuba

Chicken & dumplings is a staple in my house. As petals said, a rich stock is the key. I poach my whole bird, remove, break it down, all the bones an skin goes back in the pot with some added roasted bones from the freezer, when the broth is right, strain add carrots, celery, onion and simmer until tender.

Meantime I have made the dumplings, I cheat and use Bisquick with buttermilk. Mix to the consistency for biscuits, roll out about half inch thick then cut with sharp knife into approx 3/4x3/4" squares. Add to the simmering stock, stir them in until all have been submersed. Cover and simmer for about ten minutes until dumplings are not raw. I finish with fresh rosemary & parsley, fresh ground salt & heavy on the black pepper.


----------



## genemachine

Slayertplsko said:


> It depends on the bread. The idea behind all these Czech dumplings is to use some sort of white bakery product like kaiser or other rolls, buns, little baguettes. Anything made only from flour, water, yeast, salt and perhaps some kind of fat and with a thin crust will do. If the bread has too thick a crust, more milk might be necessary to soften it. Or you could remove the crust, but then you would lose on that roasted flavour of the crust, which I think is essential here. I personally wouldn't use those sliced toast breads with 50 ingredients. But then again, I've seen Czech chefs do exactly that.
> 
> And you could also add other ingredients to the dumpling dough, like wild garlic, chives, parsley or whatever you have. Especially wild garlic is fabulous in it and such a dumpling is even delicious by itself with just a dollop of sour cream. All of those numerous kinds of dumplings can be served as an accompaniment to roasts (this one is said to be the ultimate accompaniment to poultry roasts, at least in Czech Republic) or boiled beef with sauce (usually based on beef broth), or they have traditionally also been served alone, with just some sauerkraut, fried onion, fried bacon or similar.


I really have to try my hand at those, especially flavoured with some herbs. I never really came to like them, although my grandmother comes from a small town near Sokolov and made them quite often. But the way she made them was not really appealing to me - a mostly tasteless sponge that was only really good to soak up a good sauce but unappetizing by itself.


----------



## chrisbelgium

@Slayertplsko Thanks for introducing me to the art of dumpling making! I will give it a try soon.


----------



## pollopicu

Petals, your risotto looks delicious.

Mike, any day is a good day for a seafood stew. The weather here has been the same, cold and windy.


----------



## butzy

It's been very busy over Easter and I had promised some friends to do a rijsttafel for them, so tired as I was, I spend Easter Tuesday cooking up a storm /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif

The result:





  








13 plated closer up.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 24, 2014








From the top, clockwise:

ajam paniki (chicken)

daging smoor (beef)

terong asin (slightly sour eggplant)

zoetzure kool (sweet and sour cabbage)

babi rudjak (pork)

telor belado (eggs in spicy tomato sauce)

And no picture of the satay and satay sauce


----------



## wlong

@GeneMachine

I know what I'm having for dinner.. your Bratwurst and Kraut looks good.


----------



## genemachine

wlong said:


> @GeneMachine
> 
> I know what I'm having for dinner.. your Bratwurst and Kraut looks good.


Hehe, thanks. That's because those are Nürnberger. Best Bratwurst ever: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bratwurst#N.C3.BCrnberger_Rostbratwurst


----------



## kaiquekuisine

So hungry, just got home from taking driving lessons today, and im eating rice, with potatoes in a sardine ragu <_<. It sounds nasty, but it tastes so good!!


----------



## pollopicu

GeneMachine said:


> Keeping the rural Bavarian theme - Bratwurst and Kraut for dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1186.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 23, 2014


Gene, those sausages? give them to me.


----------



## mike9

I minced up my leftover lamb and made a Bolognese and served it with Cavatappi pasta. It really hit the spot on such a blustery day. And the baked lamb was surprisingly good for this recipe.





  








IMG_20140424_184705_zps23da307f.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 25, 2014


----------



## wlong

@GeneMachine

Had the brats but didn't go the German way, went UK.. Bangers and Mash with onion gravy and green peas, they didn't have mushy peas when I lived there in the 50's. Sorry no picture, when I thought about one it would have been an empty plate, maybe a little gravy left on it.

Wayne


----------



## pollopicu

Mike9 said:


> I minced up my leftover lamb and made a Bolognese and served it with Cavatappi pasta. It really hit the spot on such a blustery day. And the baked lamb was surprisingly good for this recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140424_184705_zps23da307f.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 25, 2014


cavatappi pasta is the best pasta to have bolognese with.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

chefbuba said:


> Chicken & dumplings is a staple in my house. As petals said, a rich stock is the key. I poach my whole bird, remove, break it down, all the bones an skin goes back in the pot with some added roasted bones from the freezer, when the broth is right, strain add carrots, celery, onion and simmer until tender.
> 
> Meantime I have made the dumplings, I cheat and use Bisquick with buttermilk. Mix to the consistency for biscuits, roll out about half inch thick then cut with sharp knife into approx 3/4x3/4" squares. Add to the simmering stock, stir them in until all have been submersed. Cover and simmer for about ten minutes until dumplings are not raw. I finish with fresh rosemary & parsley, fresh ground salt & heavy on the black pepper.


YUP, what he said! I'm too busy drooling all over, OH MY GRAVY!

@chefbuba do you tighten up your 'gravy' ?

I watched a program once on Cracker Barrel and how they make their dumplings, they use a sugar packet as the guide to cut the dumplings...


----------



## emmbai90

Yummm!  that looks amazing, i'm having a weird month so i'm craving a lot of stuff like crazy for some reason, sometimes i want to eat everything in the house, i had cod fish and chips earlier i just want more fish now i love cod.


----------



## chefbuba

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> YUP, what he said! I'm too busy drooling all over, OH MY GRAVY!
> 
> @chefbuba do you tighten up your 'gravy' ?
> 
> I watched a program once on Cracker Barrel and how they make their dumplings, they use a sugar packet as the guide to cut the dumplings...


I don't do anything extra to tighten it up, enough of the dumplings will break up and thicken the broth, so it ends up stew concsistency.





  








dumpling.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 25, 2014












  








dumplings1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 25, 2014












  








dumplings2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 25, 2014


----------



## genemachine

Pollopicu said:


> Gene, those sausages? give them to me.


You gotta come visit here in Bavaria. These ones are Nürnberger, and thus geographically protected - only those made in Nürnberg and the surroundings are allowed to be called that. Around here, you got small food carts selling them all over the place, the good ones still grilling them over charcoal. My kind of fast food! I am living about 30 km away from Nürnberg, and in my hometown, we already have a completely different style of Bratwurst. It's really Wurst-country here!

Have I ever posted some Saure ZIpfel here? Gotta show them one of these days. It's an alternative style to prepare Bratwurst, not grilling them but poaching them in a vinegar-water mixture with lots of onions, carrots, bay leaf, mustard seed and juniper. Then they are served with that broth and some molten butter poured over them. Great for hangovers....


----------



## emmbai90

Mmmm... send some of that over to me Chefbuba  i love chunky chicken too i would eat a lot of it hehe.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

OH MY GRAVY! that's some good lookin' chicken n dumplins


----------



## koukouvagia

Chicken pot pie




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 26, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 26, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 26, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Yum.  Been a while since I've actually made a real pie with pastry crust.  The biscuit topping is easier and just as tasty, if not more so.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Tonight I paid homage to my roots: grilled strip steak, Steamed white rice, shoyu, furikake and diced cucumbers ... sorry, no ketchup though.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Monkfish with couscous*

I bought this superfresh fish from the thursday's market. For many years, fisherman threw monkfish back in the water because they were so afraid of that ugly fish that consists of 2/3 head and 1/3 tail. Nowadays most monkfish is brought to shore without the frightening head. We have a lot of names for that beast; "staartvis" or tail fish, "zeeduivel" or sea devil and "lotte" which is nothing more than the French name for it.

The taste of this fish resembles a bit like lobster. Also, there's only one large bone in it and no other bones.





  








ZeeduivelCouscous1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 26, 2014








I dusted the fish with some pimentón (Spanish smoked paprika powder) to echo the fact that I used chorizo in the couscous. Chorizo has a lot of pimentón in it.





  








ZeeduivelCouscous2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 26, 2014


__
1







I started with sweating some small chorizo cubes and a very finely cut micro-brunoise of carrot, celery, red bell pepper, parsley stalks, plus thinly sliced red onion and s&p. When the carrots start to soften, add 1,5 cup of water and bring to a boil. Then remove from the fire, add 1 cup of couscous, stir quicky and cover tightly with a sheet of aluminum foil or a lid. Don't touch for the next 30 minutes.

Panfry and/or ovenfry the fish and let rest wrapped in aluminium foil just like a piece of meat (often forgotten but resting fish works as well as resting meat!!). This will give you ample time to gently loosen the couscous grains, season it and add quite a lot of your best olive oil. Mix gently and make sure that all grains are separated and don't stick to each other like rice. Serve with the rind of Moroccan preserved lemons on top.


----------



## mike9

Very nice Chris - Monkfish is one of my favorites.  It used to be dirt cheap, but since becoming trendy it's expensive.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks Mike.

*Asperges à la Flamande with Bayonne ham*

Asperges à la Flamande or Flemish style are made with white asparagus, a "mimosa" of crushed hardboiled eggs and chopped parcely, and, topped with melted butter.

I added some Bayonne ham just because asparagus and ham go so well together too. Bayonne is a delicious airdried ham from the French Basque country.





  








AspergesFlamandeBayonneHesp.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 27, 2014


----------



## ordo

Very nice Chris,

*Mary Berry Tarte au citron*





  








14037867984_2c5f016640_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 27, 2014








First ever. So rare to weight ingredients, but fun also. Need to get the proper pan.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Chris, you let the flavours speak for themselves in that dish. There something to be said about cured meats, they are a world on their own. 

Ordo, that pie crust looks like it's cooked to perfection , and lemon ....:smiles:


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I guess the summer has arrived in the desert, we had a grilled flank steak,

fresh veggie salad and sweet corn on the cob... dessert tonight is watermelon with fresh chopped mint


----------



## chrisbelgium

@ordo Since I saw the biography of Mary Berry on the BBC, spread over 2 days (!), I have nothing but respect for her. Incredible what she achieved having all those health problems in her youth. What a personality! I need to go looking for her tarte au citron recipe; your result makes me drool. Made an apple pie quite a while ago, signed Mary Berry; de-li-ci-oso!

@petalsandcoco Thanks Petals, you're right, cured meats are now more popular than ever. Yesterday I was watching a program on the French television about hams. The Spanish bellota was praised into heaven. Maybe worth mentioning is that there's a new ham (also airdried) about to come to the market; Périgord ham. They are looking to get an AOC (appellation d'origine controlée) within a few years.


----------



## ishbel

I love MB. She and Delia are the twin stars of home cooks! I make an MB carrot cake that she did on a TV programme in the early 80s... No horrid frosting, just a beautifully moist cake.


----------



## pollopicu

I finally had a day off today and decided to spoil myself, and my household with bacalao guisao (salted cod fish stew). The house smells divine!


----------



## ordo

*Eggplants and onions quiche*





  








Tarta de berenjebnas y cebollas.JPG




__
ordo


__
Apr 29, 2014


----------



## kokopuffs

ordo said:


> *Eggplants and onions quiche*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarta de berenjebnas y cebollas.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 29, 2014


Very rustique! And looks outta' this world!


----------



## chrisbelgium

Ordo my friend, that's a _quiller quiche_!


----------



## akeikas

10155386_10152077130503994_7694857305360055172_n.j




__
akeikas


__
Apr 29, 2014








crisped based salmon with warm dijon/mayo mixed spring veggie salad underneath.


----------



## jake t buds

Pollopicu said:


> I finally had a day off today and decided to spoil myself, and my household with bacalao guisao (salted cod fish stew). The house smells divine!


Nice. I used to have that dish a lot as a kid. We never had it with olives. I think I'd like that. You have plates with a divider? How many cabinets do you have?


----------



## jake t buds

Ordo's submission reminds me of what we had recently.

*Spinach Tart with Pickled Vegetables. *





  








Spinach-Tart+salad1304small.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Apr 29, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

I've even seen black olives in it too.










Luckily, I do have a lot of cabinet space, and recently purchased this charming handmade hutch for a steal that has crazy storage space as well. I guess you could say I have this thing for plates and platters. But since it's just me and my husband, and now my son, I usually have only 2-3 settings. If we have people over, they have to eat in mixed dishes. 

The tart looks perfect.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Terrific looking food everyone.

@ Akeikas : Welcome to Cheftalk and thank you so much for posting your lovely salmon dish. We all look forward to more of your food !


----------



## pollopicu

Made 2 quarts of Espagnole sauce to freeze for future use.


----------



## jake t buds

Pollopicu said:


> Luckily, I do have a lot of cabinet space, and recently purchased this charming handmade hutch for a steal that has crazy storage space as well. I guess you could say I have this thing for plates and platters. But since it's just me and my husband, and now my son, I usually have only 2-3 settings. If we have people over, they have to eat in mixed dishes.


We have one set of 4 rectangle and round light blue ones for 8, I think. I wish we had space for more variety. I live in NYC so space is limited, but in the end what I want are flat bottomed plates. The light blue ones we have are scalloped so plating is a challenge. All the sauces etc accumulate in the center so separating flavors or ingredients is difficult. Great for soup or pasta. We do have a few asian style bowls for noodles and curries. But like you, only for two. When guests come its a mix and match unless we use the light blue rounds. That's not even counting the 5 piece sets (with gold trim) X2 (me and partner) in storage. We should have a china thread, btw.

That Espagnole sauce looks . . . _c r e a m y_ good.


----------



## pollopicu

I've been married for almost 10 years and I still don't have china. I adore it, especially the ones with the gold trim, sucker for those, but I can't justify spending the money on it. I regret not adding china to my wedding registry.

What I need/want are wood bowls. Acacia wood bowls. I'm always on the lookout for those. I'd also like the kind of bowls that have the turned up corners, like for stir-fry dishes.

thanks


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

jake t buds said:


> ... We should have a china thread, btw...


That is a great idea @jake t buds would you like to kick us off?

I adore my serving ware that I've collected over the years to pieces, and not just the china either...

I'm always on the hunt and I'll find a place for anything, I've even got stuff out in the garage!


----------



## pollopicu

I've thought of asking for china as a 10 year anni gift, but after much thought and deliberation I asked for a set of all-clad pots and pans instead. I'll get more use out of them.


----------



## jake t buds

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> That is a great idea @jake t buds
> would you like to kick us off?


Sure. I'll do it tomorrow morning.


----------



## teamfat

My dinner wasn't put in a fine china bowl.  And it was just a can of store bought pork and beans.

But I didn't just throw them in the pot.  First I rendered down a nice chunk of garlic bacon, small dice.  Added some diced red onion, let it soften.  Chopped a green onion from the garden, threw it in, then added the canned beans.  And some of my Q sauce, maybe 1/4 cup.  When the beans got hot, I ate them.  Burp.

mjb.


----------



## kokopuffs

teamfat said:


> My dinner wasn't put in a fine china bowl. And it was just a can of store bought pork and beans.
> 
> But I didn't just throw them in the pot. First I rendered down a nice chunk of garlic bacon, small dice. Added some diced red onion, let it soften. Chopped a green onion from the garden, threw it in, then added the canned beans. And some of my Q sauce, maybe 1/4 cup. When the beans got hot, I ate them. Burp.
> 
> mjb.


Great. And I never make beans. I simply purchase a can of frijoles ****** and run with it.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## pollopicu

Nothing wrong with a good ol' can of beans.

Making a classic bolognese today.


----------



## pollopicu




----------



## ordo

Bolognese, always comfort food. I roasted a loin.





  








14073310711_bb50c4312c_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 30, 2014












  








13889906368_4f22ba7591_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 30, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

ordo said:


> Bolognese, always comfort food. I roasted a loin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14073310711_bb50c4312c_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 30, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13889906368_4f22ba7591_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 30, 2014


Nice, what is this a loin of?


----------



## ordo

Koukouvagia said:


> Nice, what is this a loin of?


Beef sirloin i guess. A rather fatty one.


----------



## koukouvagia

ordo said:


> Beef sirloin i guess. A rather fatty one.


Ah. The best kind.


----------



## butzy

Kebabs with tzatziki sauce, pickled cabbage and home made bread





  








IMG_20140424_105703168.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 1, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

gimme that bread and loads of butter butzy


----------



## genemachine

Lentil curry with eggs. First, get some eggs:





  








IMG_1207.JPG




__
genemachine


__
May 1, 2014








Then make some curry:





  








IMG_1213.JPG




__
genemachine


__
May 1, 2014








That yolk. Love my new chicks!


----------



## koukouvagia

Poaching up some meatballs in a chicken avgolemono broth. Otherwise known as giouvarlakia.




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
May 1, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
May 1, 2014


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> Poaching up some meatballs in a chicken avgolemono broth. Otherwise known as giouvarlakia.


I really wish I could have a taste. That an your previous post regarding the roasted leg of lamb with potatoes in parchment paper are two things I want to try very soon! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

Avgolemono sounds so complicated and it's really not, it's so easy. Try it.


----------



## butzy

@Koukouvagia can you explain how you made that?

It looks a bit like a dish I made some time ago with meatballs in coconut broth, but I am sure this is totally different. Looks delicious


----------



## koukouvagia

butzy said:


> @Koukouvagia can you explain how you made that?
> 
> It looks a bit like a dish I made some time ago with meatballs in coconut broth, but I am sure this is totally different. Looks delicious


Of course.

Meatballs

1lb pork

1lb beef

1/2 cup rice (I use long grain carolina)

1 onion, finely chopped

parsley

mint - lots!

salt/pepper

1 egg white

Start off with very hot chicken broth (2 quarts) on the lowest setting, you do not want any bubbling. Gently lower the meatballs in without stirring or agitating the liquid. Let them poach for about 40min. (At this point I like to add a big handful of pastina to the broth but this is completely optional and not usual).

Avgolemono is 1 egg and 1 lemon per quart. Juice the lemons and whisk it with the eggs. Slowly temper the egg mix with hot broth until the egg mix is the same temperature as the pot of soup. Pour the egg mix into the soup while stirring gently. Serve with freshly cracked pepper.

Meatball soup!


----------



## butzy

Awesome! Thanks koukou


----------



## mike9

KK - are you using raw, par boiled, or cooked rice in those meatballs?


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> KK - are you using raw, par boiled, or cooked rice in those meatballs?


1/2 cup of raw rice


----------



## mike9

Thanks - so the 40 minutes poaching cooks the rice - that's nice.


----------



## french fries

GeneMachine said:


> First, get some eggs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1207.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> May 1, 2014


I love that.


----------



## genemachine

French Fries said:


> I love that.


Meet the ladies /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif





  








IMG_1195.JPG




__
genemachine


__
May 2, 2014


----------



## french fries

Awesome. A happy chicken makes a good egg. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## genemachine

Yup! And they have about 100 square meters to scratch and pick and take sandbaths. They will have to share it with some silkies and some runner ducks, soon, though.... 

I think by now, I left the realm of gardening and slowly drift into smallholding...


----------



## petalsandcoco

They look great GM.

Tonight was nothing special , pizza on naan flat bread which was baked yesterday.





  








060.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 3, 2014












  








061.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 3, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

GeneMachine said:


> Meet the ladies /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1195.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> May 2, 2014


Love that. Thanks for the introduction.


----------



## mike9

We started with a warm Radicchio quarter dressed with a cilantro and basil infused EVOO, crispy bread crumbs and shaved parmigiano reggiano.





  








9654b695-398c-478f-bcea-9107997cbb09_zpsd0fcf197.j




__
mike9


__
May 3, 2014








Followed by oven fried eggplant on a roasted red pepper sauce with garlic, basil, salt and a little tomato. I dotted with the same infused oil as the salad and topped with shredded parmigiano reggiano.





  








IMG_20140502_191627_zps02b68edb.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 3, 2014


----------



## billy10

We had homemade mixed ravioli, makerel and parsley, cheval and peanut, pea and mint with fennel, goats cheese and mixed veg, red cabbage with apple and onion,  chicken and mild curry, cured bacon and mushroom, with a bottle of Bordeaux, tough life here in France however you have to be retired to warrant the time spent making lunch

Regards

Bill


----------



## ferryman

As we are getting towards the end of the ramp season here in West Virginia, I managed to obtain a pound of these elusive members of the allium family as they are available during a two/three week window from specialty sources. I got mine from Slaynt Vie Farms, a favorite at our local farm market in nearby Charles Town WV. This is my first time actually cooking ramps although I've been eating them for years during the spring at either homes of friends or area restaurants.

Today, I will use the ramps to make a sausage and ramp risotto, using my pressure cooker on induction. As I've cooked risotto for years with my pressure cooker, I am adding ramps to a basic risotto recipe instead of onions as well as highly-seasoned Italian sausage to balance the ramps' sharp flavor. I invited my landlady to this light supper so I hope it comes out perfect.


----------



## teamfat

Dinner tonight was pretty simple - leftover pork roast, a tomato, mozz and sweet pepper salad, and a mushroom risotto.  I mention it since another discussion here had me thinking about it.  For the risotto I used about half the typical arborio rice, and half California grown "sushi" rice.

It cooked the same, tasted the same, had the same texture as 100% arborio.  Interesting result.

mjb.


----------



## catererswhse

Wow...looks like you guys can really cook! I wish I could show you something I cooked but I went out to eat today.  I got a delicious Mexican soup, called menudo. Here's a pic:





  








20090728-nastybits-final.jpg




__
catererswhse


__
May 4, 2014








mmmmm

this post is making me hungry


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

CaterersWhse said:


> 20090728-nastybits-final.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> catererswhse
> 
> 
> __
> May 4, 2014


WOW! You MADE this? mmmm is right


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
May 4, 2014







Lastevening




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
May 4, 2014








Surf and turf. I did the ribs overnight at 70c with a dry rub plus honey and beer. Made the bbq from the drippings with a bunch of other stuff. The mussels were a simple butter, shallott, white wine and sea salt.


----------



## jake t buds

Last night :

*Cheese Agnolotti with Pesto Cream Sauce*





  








photo-16.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
May 4, 2014








The other night :

*Sage Mushroom Pizza *





  








photo-14.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
May 4, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Lagom: those mussels look pretty big, are they a special type ? Your food looks delish !

Jake: You can never go wrong with a cream sauce. What a great looking slice of pizza. Love me some herbs on a pizza.

Last night it went something like this:





  








001.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 4, 2014







salad





  








002.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 4, 2014







set up for the boil





  








004.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 4, 2014







prep for salmon





  








005.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 4, 2014







clarified butter





  








008.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 4, 2014







salad





  








009.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 4, 2014







good oil





  








016.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 4, 2014







garlic butter and bread





  








017.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 4, 2014







mushroom risotto





  








019.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 4, 2014







the little guys





  








020.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 4, 2014







a heavenly bite





  








013.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 4, 2014







fruit


----------



## lagom

@petals. They are a Krav certified blue mussel. Local from the north sea here and wild, not farmed in beds. Im not sure if krav certificatation means anything outside of sweden but here its a strict program with a lot of controls. Krav marked products are at least 25% more but worth it for the quality.


----------



## lagom

And Id like to eat at your place some time, looks delish.


----------



## jake t buds

@petalsandcoco

Was that one meal? Two types of salad and protein, plus risotto and garlic bread? Also, how many guests?I'm guessing six, because of the ramekins. looks awesome.

Thanks. I love some herbs on pizza as well. I was poking fun at ordo's excellent see though pizza dough with the pic. I have too much "stuff" on mine to do that. ;-)

The pesto cream sauce was always on my list when I asked for sauce suggestions earlier. I also made a reduced mushroom reconstituted water with red wine/ minced shallot and cream as well. The light white wine didn't turn out so well. Maybe it was the wine choice - or lack of one.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Pollopicu said:


>


very pretty, but @Pollopicu do you toss the pasta in the sauce prior to plating or do you just laddle it over the individual portion?

this nice Italian nonna told me once. "you Americans use too much condimento" /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

@petalsandcoco I'm coming over. Save me a lobster.


----------



## pollopicu

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> very pretty, but @Pollopicu do you toss the pasta in the sauce prior to plating or do you just laddle it over the individual portion?
> 
> this nice Italian nonna told me once. "you Americans use too much condimento" /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


@kaneohegirlinaz I just ladle it over the pasta, because, well, everyone is an adult, and they can mix their own pasta. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif Mixing it all together has always looked like slop to me.

_Condimento_ means seasoning..


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif google translate...

I was told that the pasta is to be boiled to just before el dente and then finshed in the the sauce or condiment as she (meaning nonna) refer to it as, so as to pick up some the flavor from whatever you are tossing/topping the pasta with, plate and then add more sauce if you wish... bwthdik ... I'm not a Professional Chef, I just cook what myself and my adorable American-Italian husband like... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif ... and I've found that each Itlian home does things differently, my SIL back East only serves her pasta dishes family style, even if it's just herself and dear BIL, tossing the pasta in some sauce, into the serving bowl, on to the table and the sauce is served on the side in a seperate bowl with a laddle... bread, salad, homemade wine (oh my good is that delicious), maybe some rappini ... STOP! I haven't had lunch yet /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## pollopicu

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif google translate...
> 
> I was told that the pasta is to be boiled to just before el dente and then finshed in the the sauce or condiment as she (meaning nonna) refer to it as, so as to pick up some the flavor from whatever you are tossing/topping the pasta with, plate and then add more sauce if you wish... bwthdik ... I'm not a Professional Chef, I just cook what myself and my adorable American-Italian husband like... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif ... and I've found that each Itlian home does things differently, my SIL back East only serves her pasta dishes family style, even if it's just herself and dear BIL, tossing the pasta in some sauce, into the serving bowl, on to the table and the sauce is served on the side in a seperate bowl with a laddle... bread, salad, homemade wine (oh my good is that delicious), maybe some rappini ... STOP! I haven't had lunch yet /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


I don't really pay attention to doing things exactly how everyone else does them. How boring our food world would be if all cooks prepared and presented the food in the same way.


----------



## mike9

On my way to work yesterday for a show I stopped at my local restaurant supply for some onions and celery.  There in the cooler was a hanging tender of beef @ $4.21/lb. so I bought it.  After another show today I came home and broke it down.  I vac'd one half in one bag and a quarter in another.  I marinated the other quarter in cilantro/garlic infused olive oil to room temp.  Then I put in on a hot iron grill pan and while it was grilling I chopped a couple of Kumatoes, an avocado, a hand full of fresh cilantro and sauteed some onion, jalapeno and red bell.  After the meat came off and rested some I toasted some simple whole wheat pita halves and we made "tacos" out of that.  Delicious beef - I've never worked with a whole hanger before so I erred on the side of rare.  Very tender.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Chicken and salad*

Simple and delicious. Using lots of fresh tarragon and garlic for the chicken.





  








Kip&Salade.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 5, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

I found some amazing wild caught salmon at the market the other day! Simply roasted with salt/pepper and then the last 2minutes I hit it with a garlic/parsley compound butter. Served with my greek ratatouille.





  








s2.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
May 5, 2014











  








s3.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
May 5, 2014












  








s6.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
May 5, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Before and after. Stuffed tomatoes and peppers. Filling is rice, parsley, mint, chives, onion, scallion, and kefalograviera cheese.





  








10313952_10151992914742273_5110023071647569198_n.j




__
koukouvagia


__
May 5, 2014











  








10304878_10151992915632273_5986000235452370117_n.j




__
koukouvagia


__
May 5, 2014


----------



## durangojo

First off kk, that salmon looks amazing...was it pricey?in california I just paid $17.95 a lb for wild caught salmon....worth every penny, just can't do it on a regular basis.. stuffed tomatoes and stuffed peppers look just as amazing.....truly. 
Quote name="Pollopicu" url="/t/69652/what-did-you-have-for-dinner/3390#post_468683"]


kaneohegirlinaz said:


> very pretty, but @Pollopicu
> do you toss the pasta in the sauce prior to plating or do you just laddle it over the individual portion?
> this nice Italian nonna told me once. "you Americans use too much condimento" :look:


@kaneohegirlinaz
I just ladle it over the pasta, because, well, everyone is an adult, and they can mix their own pasta.  Mixing it all together has always looked like slop to me.

_Condimento_ means seasoning..
[/quote]

Maybe this thread from s few years ago will be of interest to you....maybe not....i remember feeling like i was being dragged over the coals but i was the one asking, so no sniveling, right? I truly did appreciate all the comments and opinions though. i posted a picture at the end of the thread from a few years back....please excuse the parm on the rim..it's horrid i know, but old habits die hard....i don't do that anymore, trust me. My plating is a bit different now..will post a new photo when we get up and running again next month.
[thread="70824"][/thread]

Now tossed....it's an old lousy photo but i just wanted to show that old dogs can still learn!




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
May 5, 2014








Sorry for the double posting and reopening this thread on the home page....an editor i am not!


----------



## koukouvagia

@durangojo yes the salmon was the best I've bought in ages. That's why I bought so much! It was $16/lb, these filets came out to a little over 2lbs and worth every penny. My toddler ate a whole piece in his own! And these was enough left over for topping my lunch salad the next day too. Hubby was smacking his lips during dinner. I can't afford it often either but I don't like buying unsustainable seafood.


----------



## durangojo

Monterey Bay Seafood Watch is a great resource....
http://www.seafoodwatch.org/cr/cr_seafoodwatch/sfw_recommendations.aspx

I know this is a crossover from another thread, but can you link us to FF's pork recipe you are so fond of? thanks

joey


----------



## koukouvagia

I remember that sauce thread! I stand by my comments and by Siduri's as well! Sauce is not the star of the show!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Koukouvagia said:


> ...Sauce is not the star of the show!


well said Miss KK.

... and that is a beautiful plate of fish there! I can see why your husband would have been smacking his lips!


----------



## french fries

durangojo said:


> I know this is a crossover from another thread, but can you link us to FF's pork recipe you are so fond of? thanks


Hi Joey, this was the original thread: http://www.cheftalk.com/t/67835/elegant-pork-butt-dinner


----------



## jake t buds

I'm confused. Unless you are serving ravioli or the like, why wouldn't the sauce be the star of the show? Pasta is pasta, and how you dress it is what makes or breaks the dish. At least that's the way I see it. Maybe I don't understand. I didn't read the entire linked thread.


----------



## pollopicu

Not the only thing I made for dinner, but had a craving for a carrot coconut puree, infused it with a little mint.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@jake t buds it's the age old question, right? In Italy they serve pasta super different from Americans... it's an interesting thread, do read it through... my American-Italian husband prefers his dish of pasta as the main dish, loads of sauce on top, mostly though not tossed, but I do mix it up from time to time... then there's the thing about bolognese and how to make the _real thing _as it were ... it all boils down to the cook and who's at the table, my husband's family members each serve their pasta in their own way, no two are alike even in the same family, I know sounds odd but there ya go...

Google Translate Quote:


condimento-noun
 
seasoning

condimento, stagionatura

flavoring

aroma, condimento

flavouring

aroma, condimento
 
condiment

condimento
 
dressing

medicazione, condimento, abbigliamento, salsa, allestimento, fasciatura
 
sauce

salsa, sugo, condimento, impertinenza, faccia tosta
  


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ Lagom : Thank you for the info on those mussels, I would just love to try them. They look so much nicer than the ones we get here and I'm sure you love seafood as much as myself.

@ Jake : That was all served the same night . There were six of us eating lobster the other wanted salmon. Seven lobster were bought,  my brother easily ate two , we felt right at home eating it. 

Last night was turkey dinner on an Indian reserve. I brought the dessert, it was very good. I'll post pics later on. 

@ Chris: Now that looks like my kind of meal. The colors on the plate really stand out and the way the chicken is cooked looks incredibly delicious. Nice looking plate too !

@ Pollo: I would eat that ragu any day of the week. Your soup looks sublime, clean plating, nice bowl.

@ KK: A favorite dish my childhood and it brings back some very good memories of my Grand Papa.


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks, Petals. I actually had some yesterday that I had leftover and froze for a rainy day.


----------



## jake t buds

Pollopicu said:


> Not the only thing I made for dinner, but had a craving for a carrot coconut puree, infused it with a little mint.


Hmmm. Nice plate. I've always wanted one with big rims. It's like Don Quijote. Doesn't look quite the same in a regular bowl.

@kaneohegirlinaz

Pasta is a funny thing. It depends on what sauce, IMO, but there are other more informed members (that have) weighed in.


----------



## pollopicu

Big Quijote fan here too.

I'm not sure if I got those plates from Marshalls, or Sur..


----------



## pollopicu

I forgot to post these yesterday. I made my son pancakes for dinner. He poured, while I took the picture. lol


----------



## jake t buds

That's an awfully big pile of pancakes. I certainly wouldn't eat the entire plate no matter how excellent they look. And they look excellent. 

Whaterver happened to mrmexico, the guy who started this thread?


----------



## pollopicu

No, no... you make some for now, and save some for later. I couldn't either. I'd die if I ate a stack like that. The most I can put away is 3, then I crash. My son is 23, and well, you must know how boys eat..but even he couldn't finish them, and saved some for later that night.


----------



## wakeandcake

Umm cinnamon toast crunch......


----------



## mike9

I had another event last night so when I got home I made a sandwich.  Sliced hanger steak, dry Italian sausage, duck prosciutto, pepper jack, mustard and horseradish on Italian rye.  A dill pickle on the side and a handful of chips - it was quite heavenly.  Washed it down with a glass of Riesling.


----------



## slayertplsko

*Pork chops with whiskey-and-garlic jus, fried potatoes with persillade*

So pork chops are obvious (you can use lard or some neutral oil, I used rice bran oil). A small piece of butter is then added to the dripping along with sliced (not chopped!) garlic and quite a lot of it. This is sautéed a couple of moments and then a small splash of good-quality red wine vinegar is added and as soon as this reduces (which is almost instantly), a small glass of scotch whiskey is added and reduced to evaporate the alcohol. Now about half a cup or more of light chicken stock is added and this is reduced, too. The sauce is finally thickened with butter. Nice, simple and garlicky. Whiskey seems to go particularly well with garlic. A couple of sage leaves would improve it, I think, but I didn't have any.


----------



## french fries

Pollopicu said:


> Not the only thing I made for dinner, but had a craving for a carrot coconut puree, infused it with a little mint.


That's stunning, @Pollopicu! The bowl takes care of adding all that "negative space" to your plating... really wants to make you dig in there!


----------



## pollopicu

Thank you, FF!


----------



## ordo

Really pollo, that puree is amazing. And the presentation is unsurpassable.

I'm insisting on quiches with several variants. This one has eggplant and mushrrooms. It has 4 egg yolks mixed with parmesan, sesame oil, and some chinese pastes, and the egg whites are beaten to firm before mixing. Topped with bread crumbs and grated parmesan.





  








13938589797_5f77ff1054_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 6, 2014


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> I'm insisting on quiches with several variants. This one has eggplant and mushrrooms. It has 4 egg yolks mixed with parmesan, sesame oil, and some chinese pastes, and the egg whites are beaten to firm before mixing. Topped with bread crumbs and grated parmesan.


That's one deep dish quiche ordo. Now try saying that 15 times in a row very quickly. Deep dish quiche deep dish quiche deep dish quiche..... Chinese-profile quiche... now that's something I've never heard of or tried before. I'm sure it was delicious.


----------



## ordo

_"Deep dish quiche deep dish quiche deep dish quiche d__eep dish quiche deep dish quiche deep dish quiche.._."

Impossible!


----------



## wakeandcake

Umm cinnamon toast crunch......


----------



## jake t buds

I don't know ordo. I don't think you can make a chinese quiche.

No you can't. It's forbidden (in the city). /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## ordo

What about a _quichinese_?


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> What about a _quichinese_?


What about a Chiniche? Would give waiters a chuckle when people order it.


----------



## jake t buds

What if instead of a dough, you made a rice flour noodle crust? Add some chills and fermented fish in the filling?

And then a live half deep fried fish in the center?


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks, Ordo! Great looking quiche you have there too. I like it nice and thick like that, where you can really see and taste the mushrooms.


----------



## ordo

I did a quick lentils-mushrooms stew. Brutal presentation, cause it's just for me and i like to eat straight from the pan.





  








13944471159_eb791de39b_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 7, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

Eating straight from the pan works for me too. I think it looks fantastically rustic.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pan fried salmon, variation of vegetables and parsley oil*





  








ZalmGroentenPeterselieOlie2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 7, 2014








@ordo Absolutely lovely lentil dish! You sure know how to cook lentils without them falling apart!

@Pollopicu Is that really a purée or more a soup? Sounds like a delicious combo, I'd like to steal the idea.


----------



## pollopicu

Chris, again, another stunning-looking dish. What I enjoy just as much as the visual itself is how clean and smudge-free your plates are.

Thanks, It's a soup I pureed. I don't like calling soups I puree, "soups", because to me soups should have a broth, but that's just a personal anal idiosyncrasy I have. I'm sure now that I said it, and it's all out in the universe, a few of what I've come to mentally dub _the homecook top chef judges_ will find it wide open for scrutiny. Perhaps a better description would've been a "pureed soup".


----------



## mike9

BBQ chicken, sauteed Crimini and a fresh greens salad. Glass of Riesling tasted good too.





  








IMG_20140507_185527_zpsb2b9b320.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 8, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

How is it everyone is already bbqing, and we haven't even uncovered our grill yet? It's still too cold! Nice dish Mike. Would love that glass of wine too, more than anything.


----------



## koukouvagia

Pollopicu said:


> How is it everyone is already bbqing, and we haven't even uncovered our grill yet? It's still too cold! Nice dish Mike. Would love that glass of wine too, more than anything.


We grill outdoors year round even when it snows. When I hosted my Christmas party put oven broke down and so we cooked out prime rib outside on the grill.


----------



## megan frost

Lemongrass and prawn thai soup. Very delicious and easy to make. The flavour and fragrant smell is so good and the taste is very good also.


----------



## megan frost

Looks very tasty


----------



## mike9

Pollopicu said:


> How is it everyone is already bbqing, and we haven't even uncovered our grill yet? It's still too cold! Nice dish Mike. Would love that glass of wine too, more than anything.


It's the second time grilling - it was 32 this morning, but 64 late afternoon. We ain't out of the woods yet. Yeah that's a Traminer Riesling and at $13 for a weekend size it's a great value.


----------



## pollopicu

Sounds fantastic, Megan. I bet it tasted delicious. I have a special relationship with Thai cuisine.


----------



## butzy

In between grilling for the BBQ contest, I managed to make me some Indonesian chicken soup (soto madura), I just had to omit the bean sprouts and angel hair noodles as I didn't have any

Boiled potatoes and egg go to the bottom, the chicken broth is poured over and it is topped with chives, coriander leaves and deep-fried shallots





  








5 complete soup.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 10, 2014








For the second bowl (yes I had 2 helpings), I put the egg on top for a different presentation





  








6 alternate presentation.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 10, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Leeks in Madras curry cream. Dorade and langoustines topped with a spicy bisque.*





  








DoradeLangoustinePrei.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 10, 2014








- Rolls of leek were first sweated in butter, then added only a few tbsp. of water, a little cream and no more than 1/4 tsp of Madras curry, s&p.

- dorade fillets cut in strips, very shortly panfried with langoustines.

- bisque made with heads and shells of langoustines, harissa paste, tomato paste, garlic, bit of flour, chicken stock, tiniest pinch of Madras curry.

- Sieve bisque, deglaze the pan in which the fish is fried with this bisque and added a little fresh chopped sorrel leaves from the garden (acidic element).

- plate in a bowl like some sort of "nage". Leeks first with some of the creamy curry sauce, add fish and langoustines, top with a few tbsp. of the bisque. Both sauces will mingle into something utterly delicious.


----------



## pollopicu

oooh in curry cream...


----------



## ordo

Amazing leeks you have there Chris. They look soft and yummy.

I insist on quiches. This one is something everybody should try. Very special.

*Leeks, apples and brié cheese quiche*





  








14158994262_d84777b12e_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 11, 2014








I was lazy to cover the rim and it burned a little.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks ordo. In fact, I was a little surprised about the result of my leeks. I didn't know how well leeks and Madras curry go together!

I will use that way of cooking leeks more. So simple; sweat leeks first a bit, then add a few tbsp. of water and maybe half a cup of cream on 7 medium leeks. And of course a tiny bit of Madras curry... stunning, even if I say so myself.

Could you elaborate a bit on how you make the pastry you use for those quiches, ordo? I always use a bought sheet of puff pastry, but I guess you have some secret pastry recipe somewhere? You manage to make it so thin.

*White asparagus, smoked salmon with chervil and sushi vinegar and a few potatoes*





  








AspergesGerookteZalmKervelAardappel.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 11, 2014








I forgot all about the asparagus I bought Thursday on the market. As usual, I leave them in the white paper bag but I always wrap a few sheets of newspaper over it in a tight package and keep it in the fridge. It seems to regulate the moist and prevents too much cold from hitting the stuff inside the package. I use that same technique for storing strawberries in my fridge (with a little less success).

So, I forgot the package but the asparagus were as fresh as Thursday! It was kind of a lazy day, so I grabbed a few things from the fridge and my garden. Cooked the asparagus, cut some smoked salmon in stripes, added some chervil from the garden and a few sushi vinegar drops and a few left-over potatoes. Kind of inspiration of the moment.


----------



## pollopicu

Ordo, it still looks good. I'd have a slice. I actually have to make a few myself for a luncheon soon.

Chris, beautiful.. The colors always vibrant.


----------



## cheffums

Steak mince burger patty w/ varied unusual seasoning, home made white truffle burger sauce, aged mature cheddar et brioche bun fried in the burger juices/truffle oil.

Did put fried leeks with but unsure as to whether it improved it. As they say, sometimes less is more


----------



## ordo

ChrisBelgium said:


> Could you elaborate a bit on how you make the pastry you use for those quiches, ordo? I always use a bought sheet of puff pastry, but I guess you have some secret pastry recipe somewhere? You manage to make it so thin.


My pleasure. It's a beef fat (or lard) dough, classical from many South American countries:

500 grams of flour

150 grams of lard or beef fat

1 cup of tepid water

1 spoon of salt

Here's a video in Spanish, but easy to understand from the images.






And here's a video on how to get the fat.






The best beef fat is the one that surrounds the kidney, but it's not always easy to find.


----------



## jake t buds

Yeah, I know my "humor" can be a bit obtuse and sharp. A flopping half dead fish in a quiche doesn't sound appealing, but I thought it was funny.

*Stuffed Roasted Red Pepper with Tuna in a Saffron Bechamel Sauce. *





  








photo-19.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
May 11, 2014








Yeah, blurry picture. Delicious nonetheless.


----------



## mike9

I was under the weather this weekend (too much OT) but I got my appetite back a little late today.  Cavatappi carbonara - small egg yoke, a little organic milk, half a tablespoon of Kerri Gold compound butter, grated cheese and bacon.  Perfect meal for a hungry body.


----------



## chrisbelgium

@Pollopicu Thanks PP!

@ordo Thanks ordo, I need to try that empanada pastry out for making quiches. I can get beef fat quite easy around here since it has been and still is the best fat to cook fries in!! I don't use it for making fries, my doctor might not approve too much. However, I want to try that pastry with beef fat; that must be incredibly tasty.

The woman in the video shows two easy ways to make beautiful empanadas.

@jake t buds Very nice!


----------



## johnjordan2

I was feeling adventures to day so I made a steak and kidney pie with plenty of beef and loads of kidney onions and carrots in a thick beef gravy, served with cauliflower , carrots, cabbage ,broad beans and roast potatoes,

this is the way to my wife heart ,

now my wife wants me to make a chicken leak and mushroom pie , making my own white sauce as shown in the army catering corps.

this will give me loads of brownie points.


----------



## teamfat

A simple dinner this evening, was wanting some pasta.





  








shrimp1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 13, 2014








Angel hair with shrimp. Head on shrimp boiled for a few minutes, then shocked in ice water. Peeled and cleaned, then poached in butter with some shallot and white wine. Stir in the cooked angel hair and serve.

Had a salad on the side with homemade croutons.





  








shrimp2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 13, 2014








I prefer to tear my bread into chunks rather than cut into cubes. I like the variation is size, and the way that the resulting croutons are a mixture of well toasted, crispy, soft and chewy - nice variations in texture and color. The salad was just red leaf lettuce, marinated artichoke hearts, crisped up bits of proscuitto and croutons. Lots of croutons.





  








shrimp3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 13, 2014








It was good.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Jambalaya with chicken, Spanish chorizo and shrimps*





  








jambalaya.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 14, 2014








Haven't seen jambalaya over here for a very long time. Easy to make and so delicious. I posted my own recipe here;
[thread="80791"]My Jambalaya [/thread]


----------



## pollopicu

I made the most tender, tasty chicken piccata. Too cloudy for pics.


----------



## ordo

*Pasta*





  








14201327855_70632e0bf7_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 16, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Pollopicu said:


> I made the most tender, tasty chicken piccata. Too cloudy for pics.


Nice. Karen and I went to a nearby Italian place recently, I ordered the chicken piccata. It wasn't bad, but it certainly wasn't good. I wanted to TASTE the capers, the lemon, some herbs. Oh well.


----------



## ordo

*Chicken breast milanesa with mashed potatoes and mayo mustard mix.*





  








14222992752_b13230628f_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 19, 2014








I'm so lazy these days...


----------



## pollopicu

Lazy meals are sometimes the best meals, Ordo.

Tonight, lazy too. Whole wheat pasta with a sautee of garlic confit, anchovies, onions, butter beans, chicken, and parm. Basically food items that needed to be used tonight.


----------



## chefbuba

I got you both beat, leftover baby back ribs from Sunday, last nights salad, cottage cheese and the last of thee strawberry rhubarb crisp.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pasta pesto & white asparagus*





  








PastaPestoAsperges.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 21, 2014








My basil is now growing abundantly, so, high time to make some classic pesto as usual; basil leaves, fresh garlic, pine nuts, parmesan and good olive oil, s&p. New element; I recently saw a pinch of sugar being added to the pesto to lower the bitter taste of olive oil... it absolutely works, do try!!

White asparagus, peeled of course, boiled in quite a lot more water than usual, with a good chunk of butter and some salt added as usual. Foolproof cooking method; boil 5 minutes, set aside from the heat and let the asparagus gently reach their optimal point in the hot water, variating from an extra 3-5 minutes depending on how thick they are. Test doneness with the tip of a knife in the thickest part of the asparagus. Remove the asparagus but keep the boiling water to cook the pasta! Cut the asparagus in chunks, mix drained pasta with pesto and asparagus and add some more parmesan. I used some asparagus tips for fun presentation.


----------



## pollopicu

@Ordo, the pasta on the fork above looks so inviting.

@chefbuba, I can take baby back ribs any which way I can get them, the rhubarb crisp too.

@ChrisBelgium, nice pasta dish. You inspire me to want to get white asp more often.


----------



## jake t buds

Don't know what to call this. Leftover from mussels - butter, shallots, garlic, parsley, white wine, cream - used to poach halibut. Snow peas and sautéed shitaki mushrooms with thyme. Fresh oregano leaves as a garnish.





  








photo-21.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
May 21, 2014








What would you call this?


----------



## petalsandcoco

Formidable ! 

Name : Petals a la mer .

I'm terrible, someone stop me !


----------



## mike9

Grilled sirloin, baked potato, grilled sweet corn and a salad of arugula, endive and radicchio.


----------



## chefbuba

Baked Shells, Caesar Salad & garlic bread.





  








shell2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 22, 2014












  








shell3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 22, 2014












  








shell4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 22, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
May 22, 2014







Chicken roulette with mozzarella and Black Forest ham. Steamed broccoli. Rice with piccata sauce.


----------



## mike9

It's called clean out the fridge and sort before I have to throw all of it away.  I've been working too many days and nights in a row so what I buy on Sunday I don't get to till Thursday.  Spinach for instance and leeks so tonight was just that. 

six Italian sausages started in light olive oil

one leek

one carrot

1/4 onion

two clove garlic

pepperoncino

parsley

tomato paste

tomtoes

vegetable stock

balsamic vinegar

sweetener

salt

pepper

spinach

take the sausage out, slice and return

Cook Orecchiette till al dente and put in bowls

top with the soup

mix together then top with grated cheese.

Normally I'd serve it family style, but we have a "guest" that requires individual servings.  (be glad when that's over)


----------



## pollopicu

KK, very nice. We were on the same length, I made cordon bleu's today at work.

Mike9, sounds like a dream mystery basket to me.


----------



## teamfat

Today was not a good day, for the most part. I've been offering online resources for old British sports car and vintage racing folks since 198? Today my main server got hacked, luckily I noticed fairly quickly. What a pain. But I did manage to take some time to step away from the computer and relax in the kitchen.

Found a hunk of pork tenderloin in the used meat bin for $3.18. Marinated in olive oil, lemon juice, minced garlic and rosemary for a while, then grilled:





  








p_tloin1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 23, 2014








Served up with a simple side of angel hair in a browned butter, shallot and garlic bacon sauce, topped with the usual suspects:





  








p_tloin2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 23, 2014








Rather sloppy plating, still mostly focused on computer stuff, but at least I now have a happy belly.


----------



## michaelga

Sorry to hear TF... sucks when punks mess with your hobbies... hope things get sorted out alright for you.

Plate looks just fine, and tasty.   Extra helping of wine/beer/booze for you tonight!


----------



## jake t buds

petalsandcoco said:


> Formidable !
> 
> Name : Petals a la mer .
> 
> I'm terrible, someone stop me !


Nope. Not stopping you.

Carry on.


----------



## teamfat

MichaelGA said:


> Sorry to hear TF... sucks when punks mess with your hobbies... hope things get sorted out alright for you.
> 
> Plate looks just fine, and tasty. Extra helping of wine/beer/booze for you tonight!


Thanks. Treated myself to a bottle of Epic's Santa Cruz Brown Ale





  








santa_cruz.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 23, 2014








Feeling much better than I was about 8 hours ago.


----------



## michaelga

Oh My... you couldn't have picked a better tipple!

I love brown Ales, even more than all the other ales I love.


----------



## teamfat

Everybody and their dog has an IPA, or double IPA or imperial IPA or whatever.  Browns and milds are becoming a lost art.


----------



## michaelga

I agree... not much commercially available here - unless imported from England .. but the local scene is starting to pick up on 'old-styles'

... least that is what they call them here ....

For me... I call / describe them as 'balanced'...


----------



## chef torrie

TF, MGA, u guys into good beer eh?


----------



## teamfat

Yep.  I was a homebrewer for about 20 some years.  When I started, the market was pretty bleak.  If you wanted something besides mainstream American lager - good luck.  These days, I could drink a different craft beer every day and not live long enough to try them all.

mjb.


----------



## chef torrie

Awesome. I've been pretty hard into the craft brews thing for about 10 years now. Home brews the whole nine. I have some pretty unique and rare brews I'm always willing to ship out for trade for stuff I can't around here. unfortunately they retired my fafavorite Russian Imperial Kate the Great a couple years ago. Still got 4 bottles I've been aging for the right time


----------



## pollopicu

What is everyone preparing for memorial weekend?

Keeping it simple here because I'm pretty much beat down from work. Making real slow and low country style ribs, with a low rent marinade/glaze of franks hot sauce, dark brown sugar, soy sauce, hoison, and sesame oil, with a cabbage apple slaw, stuffed pasta shells, yes, and rosé wine too_._


----------



## teamfat

The BBQ challenge works for me.  Having some folks over monday evening, going to do the Brazalian lime chicken with the mango puree and lemongrass beef skewers.  Saw some sweet corn at the market, may do that and grilled zucchini strips on the side.

mjb.


----------



## pollopicu

Oh yes, I forgot corn. I have some too. But I do wish my market carried fresh lemongrass, not the jarred stuff... I won't use lemongrass until I find fresh, you can call it a protest.


----------



## dave kinogie

DSC_0322.jpg




__
dave kinogie


__
May 24, 2014












  








DSC_0324.jpg




__
dave kinogie


__
May 24, 2014








Some Caprese salad and a Lamb Ragu over whole wheat fusili.

Sloppy plating on the lamb, it was my second helping and was a little tuned up to remember using a new plate for the pic lol.


----------



## koukouvagia

Pollopicu said:


> What is everyone preparing for memorial weekend?
> 
> Keeping it simple here because I'm pretty much beat down from work. Making real slow and low country style ribs, with a low rent marinade/glaze of franks hot sauce, dark brown sugar, soy sauce, hoison, and sesame oil, with a cabbage apple slaw, stuffed pasta shells, yes, and rosé wine too_._


What are country style ribs? I haven't figured out what all the rib cuts are yet. I only know spare ribs and baby back ribs. Sounds delicious anyway, good call on the rose wine, that sounds like a perfect divergence from my standard malbec.

We're going to attempt to smoke a pork butt for pulled pork, I've started another thread about it, please visit and help me since I don't know how to do it. I also don't know how to make baked beans which I have promised myself to make and have yet to find a recipe.


----------



## pollopicu

Oh you got to try them. I had them for the first time ever last year when my husband picked up the wrong "ribs". They're technically not ribs since they don't really have rib bones...here's some info:

http://ask-a-butcher.newsvine.com/_news/2009/06/18/2943091-what-are-country-style-ribs

You cook them right, and they are so meaty and tender, oh man, and moist. Fall off the bone heaven. I cook them at 250 for hours. Mine have already been in the oven since 8 am this morning. Then I brush them every half hour or so with glaze.

http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/slow_and_low_country_ribs/

Sorry I can't help you, not much of a smoker here, but sounds like it's going to be delicious.

Here's a link that looks mighty helpful.

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/porknography/perfect_pulled_pork.html


----------



## flipflopgirl

The hubs had leftover roast and I had cereal and chocolate chips lol.

In the midst of a home declutter (shooting for 50%) and spring clean with a general sprucing up.

Paint, lighting fixtures.... ripping up carpet with the intent of FINALLY refinishing the pine floor hidden underneath.

My dear darling husband is going to try his hand at concrete kitchen counters.

Had a huge yard sale and the rest of it going to DAV.

I am rambling......

Invites from family members to come eat with them all weekend.

Lots of Texas barbeque on the menu I imagine.

When we get finished ( or IF lol) we will treat everyone to a fish fry (trout, shrimp, delicately fried oysters) to even the score and say thank you.

mimi


----------



## pollopicu

oooh fish fry! I haven't had that in a long time.


----------



## chef torrie

Mmmm fish fry does sound delish.

And I love country ribs, even if they aren't at all ribs, lol. Like pollopicu said, so meaty.


----------



## teamfat

Country style ribs are a favorite of mine.  Great when grilled, great for pork stir fry.  One of the local Kroger affiliates sometimes has them in the meat counter where one can purchase as few or as many as needed for the day. For a stir fry, one fat slice is enough meat for Karen and I.

mjb.


----------



## pollopicu

Seriously..the ribs and the pasta shells knocked me out cold. I never take naps after meals, but today I had to, my head was bobbing in and out of consciousness.

How do you prepare yours, Teamfat and Chef Torrie?


----------



## teamfat

Normally for grilling I just rub them with a bit of my rib rub then start them out over direct heat, work on getting a little color on them.  Then off to the side, put the cover on the kettle and let them go 15 - 20 minutes, depending on size.  Bone in ones take longer.  About 5 minutes before taking them off I hit them with a bit of sauce.

They do lend themselves to marinating quite well, usually something garlicky, sometimes Italian influence, sometimes Asian, sometimes jerk.

mjb.


----------



## pollopicu

Oh yeah, Asian sweet sticky ribs. That's kind i made today, but I cooked mine for hours until they fell apart when lifted. Damn they were so good. I could've drank the glaze from a shot glass.


----------



## chef torrie

My favorite is actually to do them low and slow. I have a green egg smoker. Run them down with my house rub, smoke them for a few hours then finish them in my oven on about 200 with a touch of soy, rice wine vin, dark brown sugar and Sam Smith oatmeal stout. They fall apart.


----------



## petalsandcoco

029.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 26, 2014







Wedge Salad.


----------



## ordo

*Fried rice*





  








14275584102_0b55928b90_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 26, 2014












  








14297828513_9eb3e4575b_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 26, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

petalsandcoco said:


> 029.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> May 26, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wedge Salad.


Everything you put out is so pretty and feminine. I love it.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Thank you KK. 

I enjoy the crunch of iceberg , nice change from the mixed greens. 

Another fav is grilled Caesar salad.


----------



## teamfat

A good dinner tonight with a few friends.  Everything I did was off the grill.  Brazilian lime chicken with a grilled mango sauce and Vietnamese lemongrass beef, both of which I presented in the May challenge.  Also did some sweet corn and zucchini with Italian seasonings and grated cheese. Both the beef and chicken presented our guests with flavors outside their norm, but they loved it.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Teamfat, it's always a good feeling when folks try something new and they enjoy it.

I recently made chicken on pita, here is a peek on the inside.





  








124.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 28, 2014







When the chicken is cooked & off the heat, I always squeeze lemon juice , it enhances the flavor.


----------



## eastshores

That rice dish looks great Ordo!

I have a little garden going and this time I decided to try a gourmet lettuce mix by putting soil into a large tupperware storage bin. Now the stuff is growing faster than I can eat it! I also got my first four black cherry tomatoes .. they are unbelievable! So much more flavor than I can get in store bought varieties. After I washed the lettuce I made a fried chicken salad.





  








lettucejpg.jpg




__
eastshores


__
May 28, 2014












  








salad.jpg




__
eastshores


__
May 28, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

I'm so behind, but everyones dishes are looking great.


----------



## koukouvagia

petalsandcoco said:


> Thank you KK.
> 
> I enjoy the crunch of iceberg , nice change from the mixed greens.
> 
> Another fav is grilled Caesar salad.


Romaine is my favorite and chargrilled is the best!!


----------



## chef torrie

IMG_6808244751121.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
May 29, 2014







Always read this thread but never post, not sure why. So here's my first. Worked all day at the restaurant and still had the energy to come home at 11 and make the old lady a birthday dinner.

Berkshire pork, apple and anjou pear saute, russet\cauliflower mash, black courant chambord pan sauce,


----------



## koukouvagia

Chef Torrie said:


> IMG_6808244751121.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef torrie
> 
> 
> __
> May 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always read this thread but never post, not sure why. So here's my first. Worked all day at the restaurant and still had the energy to come home at 11 and make the old lady a birthday dinner.
> 
> Berkshire pork, apple and anjou pear saute, russet\cauliflower mash, black courant chambord pan sauce,


You've got some mad skill there @Chef Torrie I've always wanted to try heritage pork, is it worth it??


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Quiche with leeks and potatoes*

I was going to try ordo's beef fat pastry but when I came home, I realized I forgot the beef fat. That meant that I also didn't buy a puff pastry sheet that I mostly (read always) use for a quiche. I kept this pastry very simple; for a 24 cm baking form I used 200 grams of flour, 3/5th butter which is 120 grams, pinch of salt and cold water added a bit at a time to get a nice coherent pastry. Rolling the pastry after a long rest in the fridge.

While the pastry is resting, cut the leaks in chunks and steam until tender, peel and cut potatoes in small chunks and steam also. I also added 3 slices of boiled ham cut in small pieces, a few spring onions, 2 red chilis cut finely, one deseeded, one with seeds and some parsley. The "appareil" I used was around 350 ml of cream, 3 whole eggs and 1 egg yolk.

The pastry was blind baked first, cooled, adding vegetables and ham, appareil and baked in the oven.





  








QuichePreiAardappel1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 29, 2014







I learned this from H. Blumenthal; use coins to blind bake, they transmit heat much better...





  








QuichePreiAardappel2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 29, 2014







After the blind baking, ready to assemble.





  








QuichePreiAardappel3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 29, 2014


__
bia-cordon-bleu-1-quart-round-quiche-white
eggs







Well, I was so hungry, so only a picture "after" and no picture "before".

Did I mention how well potato, leek and ham go together?


----------



## pollopicu

Quiche looks fantastic, Chris.


----------



## durangojo

@KK....Yes, yes, yes! hands down heritage pork is worth every single hard earned dollar....a world difference in flavor and tenderness,partly because of the fat, partly because of the breed...i buy kurobuta pork because that is what i have available to me, but there are other breeds. Living where you live it should be a snap to find.
You will not be disappointed KK, if you are a pork lover. For your first go round maybe go with a tenderloin......seriously over the top yum....seriously...and you don't even wanna know how intense heritage pork belly is.


----------



## flipflopgirl

A longgggg time ago I lived in a cottage on a farm that was involved in the process of developing the "new" lean hogs.
Such excitement every time a new litter was born ( they were kinda cute).
TAMU would have their people come out and take a few back to College Station.....the farm would be crawling with other breeders as well as kids wanting first pick for 4H and FFA projects.
Fast forward to today.
Was all that work even worth it?
It is seriously hard to find a decent pork roast and impossible to cook a tenderloin without a hellofalot of manipulation.
Sawdust.

mimi

So yes!
If you can lay hands on heritage anything IMO well worth the extra $$.
We have come full circle.

m.


----------



## ordo

I'm not cooking. Sushi delivery today. U$9 this 18 p. box.





  








sushi.JPG




__
ordo


__
May 29, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

Oh yeah, come on over, Ordo.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

flipflopgirl said:


> ... It is seriously hard to find a decent pork roast and impossible to cook a tenderloin without a hellofalot of manipulation.
> Sawdust...
> If you can lay hands on heritage anything IMO well worth the extra $$.
> We have come full circle...


Funny @flipflopgirl I'm making a porkloin for supper tonight with roasted potatoes and succotash, dessert is still in the air.

We have my Mother with us for one last night before we move her to California, this is one of her favorite meals,

but YEAH, it's really tough to not make _TOUGH_ pork anymore, as well as flavorful.

I will be on the look out for heritage pork in the future @durangojo not quite sure where to find it here in the middle of the desert though...


----------



## koukouvagia

ordo said:


> I'm not cooking. Sushi delivery today. U$9 this 18 p. box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sushi.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> May 29, 2014


I could probably eat that whole thing or die trying.

@durangojo don't think i'm not gonna get some Berkshire pork cause I will! There's is a meat market in grand central station close to where I do my physical therapy and I've been eyeing their chops for some time now. I think I may have to just go for it next time I'm in the neighborhood.


----------



## chef torrie

KK, thank you, and definitely worth it. I am a pork fiend, and to my mind the Berkshire breed from the Minnesota area is the best. There are other heritage breeds tho and I'm sure you can find a great stuff pretty local. The taste is night and day between what you find in the grocery store and a heritage pig. It's definitely pricey but well worth the splurge once in a while


----------



## chef torrie

Tonight the wife was at school and the kids were sleeping. Wanted a quick bite and couldn't think of something to hit the spot. I made a homemade crunch wrap type of deal and it did the job pretty well.




  








IMG_39409724638090-1.jpg




__
chef torrie


__
May 30, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Great looking dish chef Torrie , my kind of flavors !

Ordo: You realize its not nice to post something like that without sharing a piece ?/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Chris : wonderful looking quiche, a dish that can be eaten morning, noon and night, its that versatile.


----------



## ordo

I wish i could share that sushi.

Nice treat Chef Torrie.

Today its a Rustic Vichyssoise.





  








vichy1.JPG




__
ordo


__
May 30, 2014












  








vichy2.JPG




__
ordo


__
May 30, 2014


----------



## oldschool1982

Had a great post for the challenge all lined up but that changed when I started the day fighting battles on two fronts.......the fridge compressor was overloaded about a week ago and today we finally determined it was damaged beyond repair. The second battle involved trying to fire up the rotisserie for chicken but after fighting with the infrared burner on the rotisserie for more than an hour, I threw in the towel and settled on having to roast the chicken instead. Really thought it would be a great post to add to the challenge since I didn't have time to take pics or document the Applewood smoked wings I made for Sunday. The plan is to make those again next week too but the challenge will be over by then. Oh well.

Anyhow, not wanting to deal with pulling together all the fixings for a chicken dinner and in an effort to reduce some of the food hanging around n the dying fridge, I broke the chicken down and food-saver'd it for another meal. Easier to throw in the freezer then try and find a place to store all the trimmings for a chicken dinner.

I did manage to throw together a couple salads for the DW and DD I thought I'd post pics of......two semi-traditional Cobb salads. I say semi only because croutons were opted in place of the alfalfa sprouts since the DW and DD don't like them.. My dinner was rather simple.....pasta fragioli. Somehow the simplicity of that just made the day end on a good note.

Did include the chicken prep just to show it really was to start a post.

We have chicken, salt, fresh garlic, fresh rosemary, thyme lemon juice and olive oil. Missing in the first pic are the fresh ground pepper and dijon mustard. This goes without say for the pro's but for the less informed, the mustard is used to bind the ingredients in the marinade and allow for flavors to be more evenly carried through by not seperating.





  








chicken and salad 001.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
May 31, 2014








All the ingredients were combined and the chicken was marinated in a food saver bag. By the way, there is chopped herbs and garlic in the marinade as well as whole garlic and herbs inside the chicken cavity. By the time it was roasted and pulled from the oven, I was too fried to find the camera. It did look quite nice though and if I wanted to try and pull the wool, it could've made a convincing appearance of being done on the rotisserie after all.





  








chicken and salad 003.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
May 31, 2014








Croutons, sliced Black olives, fresh avocado, egg, poached chicken breast, extra sharp cheddar, diced grape tomatoes, crumbled baco and some really creamy crumbled bleu cheese. One salad (light on the tomato heavy on the cheese) was for the DD and the other (light on the cheese and heavy on the tomato) was for the DW.





  








chicken and salad 004.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
May 31, 2014












  








chicken and salad 006.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
May 31, 2014


----------



## lagom

I helped one of my guys get him ready yesterday. 18 kilos, stuffed with apples and leek greens and rubbed with our own jerk. Resting overnight on the spit and on the fire today about noon. This little piggy will be delis, too bad I'm not going, just too darn busy.




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
May 31, 2014


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
May 31, 2014







Update pic


----------



## pollopicu

Been working from sun up to sun down, but I always have to find my time to peek my head in here. Will be off soon, ready to start cooking for myself.


----------



## petalsandcoco

A combination of things:





  








064.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








066.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








071.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








072.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








074.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014












  








075.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








080.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








081.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








078.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








049.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014












  








079.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014











  








061.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 2, 2014








Spinach and feta tarts, dolmades, salad, roasted peppers, garlic sauce & baba ghanoush, tzatziki & hummus, chicken,pork, shrimp, tabbouleh, moussaka, pita, baklava

@ Ordo: that is a fav of mine, very nice dish

@ Oldschool: looks great


----------



## mezzaluna

Nothing so exotic for us tonight: Skinless, boneless chicken breasts marinated in ponzu, ginger, garlic, black pepper and a splash of dry sherry, then grilled. Served with mixed green salad with homemade vinaigrette. That's it. After the weekend we eat light.


----------



## oldschool1982

@petalsandcoco.....very nice Mediterranean feast! Thanks too.


----------



## chef torrie

fire-brick-oven-pizza.jpg.cf.jpg




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 3, 2014








Here's on of the pies I made in the Cobb oven I built in my backyard last month. Thing cooks like a dream. Been making so much scratch artisan bread in it lately I've been giving it out. Brought 34 loaves to the community soup kitchen this weekend.


----------



## teamfat

I *SO* want a slice of that!

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pilav rice, chicken, coconut cream sauce*

Not Asian enough for this month's challenge, but yesterday's dish tasted quite nice. Turning a simple chicken dish into an Asian inspired experiment.

Chicken on bamboo skewers with combava (******) leaves, sprinkled with dried lemongrass, s&p, panfried.

Pilav with onion, garlic, bell peppers, chili, fresh herbs and a little curcuma (turmeric) for a nice color. Sauce; deglaze the pan in which the chicken is cooked with a dash of water, add coconut milk and lemon juice and reduce.





  








PilavKip2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 3, 2014








@petalsandcoco My hat off for that sublime display of Greek and Turkish goodies!!


----------



## koukouvagia

@petalsandcoco Opa!!


----------



## ordo

petals: chapeau! Magnificent.


----------



## chef torrie

Petals that is an unreal spread. Hats off to you for sure. Marvelous.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Chef Torrie said:


> fire-brick-oven-pizza.jpg.cf.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef torrie
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 3, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's on of the pies I made in the Cobb oven I built in my backyard last month. Thing cooks like a dream. Been making so much scratch artisan bread in it lately I've been giving it out. Brought 34 loaves to the community soup kitchen this weekend.


Thank you everyone for your kind words.

Torrie , I just wanted to comment on what you did with those 34 loaves of bread , fantastic. That's what I call "Paying it Forward" .

One random act of kindness , no matter what it is, goes a long way to make this world a better place.

As chefs/cooks/food lovers , there is always a part of us that is on the giving end. We feel it, we live it.

There should be a thread on just that, paying it forward. It can be anything: open the door and hold it to allow folks in, pay a coffee for the guy behind you in a food line, an act of kindness to a senior, anything.....it can have a ripple effect.

@Chris: Beautiful dish, layers of great flavours there, and that sauce !


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

photo (8).JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 4, 2014








still in California moving my Mother...

dinner tonight was in a tiny mexican/spanish restaurant

I couldn't make up my mind between the Langostino and Pulpo...

I was a bit uncertain not being nearer to the coast, but by husband insisted I try it,

"we're not _that far_ from the ocean, try it!"

MAN!!!

the homemade tortillas, both white corn and flour, were out of site too!

thanks Mom


----------



## mike9

Last night I made a simple chiled salad of shredded chicken, jicama, jalapeno, pineapple, sweet holland pepper, and cilantro served on garden romaine with a pineapple/lime vinaigrette.  It was very refreshing.


----------



## koukouvagia

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> photo (8).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 4, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still in California moving my Mother...
> 
> dinner tonight was in a tiny mexican/spanish restaurant
> 
> I couldn't make up my mind between the Langostino and Pulpo...
> 
> I was a bit uncertain not being nearer to the coast, but by husband insisted I try it,
> 
> "we're not _that far_ from the ocean, try it!"
> 
> MAN!!!
> 
> the homemade tortillas, both white corn and flour, were out of site too!
> 
> thanks Mom


That looks delicious!


----------



## koukouvagia

Risotto alla Bolognese

Start off by sweating a green bell pepper





  








unnamed.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 4, 2014








Add the arborio rice and toast lovingly before adding a fair amount of vermouth





  








unnamed (1).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 4, 2014








Add the bolognese sauce (leftover from the weekend)





  








unnamed (2).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 4, 2014








Stir continuously, adding water as you would stock. When the rice is still al dente stir in big handful of parmesan and add a pat of butter.





  








unnamed (3).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 4, 2014












  








unnamed (4).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 4, 2014


----------



## ordo

Months i don't have risotto. Looks nice and creamy.


----------



## rick alan

Geez so many tough acts to follow.

I've turned my nose up at it for a while now, but Norwegian farmed salmon, though it may not be the purest, really does float my boat in all respects otherwise.  Crisped up in the broiler,  a slather of pesto was preceded by a wisp of a dash of 5-spice powder, only enough to affect the character.  Nothing to take pictures of but it did hit the spot.

Rick


----------



## beastmasterflex

Norwegian salmon is good I cooked some tonight. Skin-off pan seared, basted in butter, garlic, lemon juice and thyme, finished in the oven. Did it over a warm salad of orzo, baby spinach, blistered cherry tomatoes, roasted shallots, and garlic. Dressed the salad with a little olive oil and lemon juice. I deglaced the pan with some Muscato, reduced, added some more muscato brought to the boil then whisked in some dijon and butter. Glazed the salmon with the pan sauce and fancy drizzle the plate.


----------



## oldschool1982

A very nice 45 day, wet aged skirt steak seasoned with only salt and fresh cracked pepper,  cooked MR on the char-grill then smothered with caramelized Vidalia onions and sauteed, sliced mushrooms. Accompanied by a side of lightly seasoned haricots verts and a baked potato topped with butter, extra sharp aged cheddar, bacon bits, sour cream and chives. Typically age all our meats at home and this one was exceptional being almost as tender as a Filet.

Probably could have gone an additional week and it would have been there but for some reason, I heard it calling from the fridge to be eaten tonight! LOL


----------



## durangojo

@ Kk....just my opinion and mind you i think your dish looks delicious, but i also think that the nuances of both a good risotto and a good bolognese are lost in combining the two...but that's just me....so it goes....
Right now and for a very short period of time we have copper river salmon available to us here in colorado.....sacrilege maybe but i was jones ing for some heat and spice so i rubbed it with a biryani masala spice rub, grilled it and topped it with a watermelon- blueberry relish. Side was a stir fry of cabbage, kale, broccoli, snap peas and carrots with brown basmati rice added at the end. God, how i adore that salmon!

...i was taught to always leave something on the plate...i did..i left both my fork and paw prints!




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 5, 2014












  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 5, 2014








joey


----------



## chef torrie

dry_aged_beef_rib_roast__26887.1373061447.220.220.




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 5, 2014







Not really tonight's dinner, but I probably won't have time to post this on Sunday when we do eat this. My mother is flying up from Houston for her 25th anny. I'm making a prime rib roast. Dry aging the hole 9. Here we are on day 7 of the dry age. Pretty happy with the results so far. By the time this puppy hits the heat, it will be right about 10 days dry aged. For those who have never gave dry aging a go, I highly recommend it.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@durangojo watermelon and blueberries, with salmon, yum! is that mint or fresh basil maybe?


----------



## mezzaluna

This thread has me drooling.... The seafood especially. Too bad my husband won't eat anything that swam. I think it's because he grew up with his sister being deathly allergic to fish when they were children, so he got it stuck in his head never to eat it. Making one dinner at home is enough for me, so I content myself eating it out.

Tonight: lamb chops marinated a la grecque: olive oil, lemon, oregano, rosemary, garlic, salt and pepper. A good, hot grill and gosh, they were good. Green beans on the side, that was all. I could have enjoyed some roasted lemon-butter potatoes, but it wasn't in the cards (or the pantry) tonight.


----------



## chef torrie

Mezzaluna said:


> This thread has me drooling.... The seafood especially. Too bad my husband won't eat anything that swam. I think it's because he grew up with his sister being deathly allergic to fish when they were children, so he got it stuck in his head never to eat it. Making one dinner at home is enough for me, so I content myself eating it out.
> 
> Tonight: lamb chops marinated a la grecque: olive oil, lemon, oregano, rosemary, garlic, salt and pepper. A good, hot grill and gosh, they were good. Green beans on the side, that was all. I could have enjoyed some roasted lemon-butter potatoes, but it wasn't in the cards (or the pantry) tonight.


I'm kind of in the same boat mezz. My wife absolutely hates seafood. Just about everything except clam chowder. And I love just about anything that lives underwater. So like yourself I have to reserve my seafood meals to our rare trips out to eat.


----------



## koukouvagia

durangojo said:


> @ Kk....just my opinion and mind you i think your dish looks delicious, but i also think that the nuances of both a good risotto and a good bolognese are lost in combining the two...but that's just me....so it goes....


It was supposed to be a baked rice, I found the arborio as I was looking through my rice stash and thought "hey, I wonder if I could make this into a risotto!" In my mind I was experimenting but the next day I found a number of recipes for risotto alla bolognese on the internet. You know, it was really really good! Very creamy like a good risotto and meaty too. I will make it again for sure.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Penne with... canned tuna*

Whàààààààààààt... canned tuna? Absolutely, but it is only added the very, very last minute or it will be like chewing on cardboard.

Make a sauce base from onion, garlic, red chili with seeds, carrot, celery, all sweated first then add bit of water, seasoning and let simmer until the carrot brunoise is done. Then add passata and a "Petit Suisse" fresh cheese (could be substituted by cream). Simmer for another 20 minutes. Take away from the heat and add chopped parsley, tuna and some fresh basil. Let the tuna take the heat from the sauce and serve asap.





  








PenneTonijn.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 5, 2014


----------



## chef torrie

Koukouvagia said:


> It was supposed to be a baked rice, I found the arborio as I was looking through my rice stash and thought "hey, I wonder if I could make this into a risotto!" In my mind I was experimenting but the next day I found a number of recipes for risotto alla bolognese on the internet. You know, it was really really good! Very creamy like a good risotto and meaty too. I will make it again for sure.


I agree....With both of you! Love risotto and love bolognese. Two classics that when done right are absolutely amazing on the palette. I would never think of combining the two, would think it would take away from the delicacy of the risotto. Butttt, KK, your the one that made it, and if you say it was wonderful, I trust your palette! Looks amazing I'll say that


----------



## oldschool1982

Chef Torrie said:


> dry_aged_beef_rib_roast__26887.1373061447.220.220.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef torrie
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really tonight's dinner, but I probably won't have time to post this on Sunday when we do eat this. My mother is flying up from Houston for her 25th anny. I'm making a prime rib roast. Dry aging the hole 9. Here we are on day 7 of the dry age. Pretty happy with the results so far. By the time this puppy hits the heat, it will be right about 10 days dry aged. For those who have never gave dry aging a go, I highly recommend it.


@Chef Torrie, That's a tasty age right there and at 10 days, I can imagine the flavor already! Please.....you have to snap a pic of this coming out of the oven or at the least.........in the oven.

@durangojo, very nice plate. Copper River Salmon was always a favorite in the kitchen because it went like fire. Never had to carry over portions when I offered it. Mostly done as gravlax, served plain, wood grilled, cedar plank style or with a sauce like a beurre blanc, I've combined salmon with fruit salsa's and a couple various chutney's in the past with some success but, I have to be honest, never really warmed up to salmon personally. Always found it too oily for my taste but the masala is a unique thought, that might be worth trying. I do have to add that looks very nice.

@Koukouvagia, ahh.........the joys of rice. Too bad it's off my foods list for the foreseeable future. Nice to see someone else who uses their leftover bolognese sauce for a follow-up meal, looks great! By the way.....do you use lamb, straight up beef or a combination? Lamb is my favorite but I've never turned my nose up at the other.


----------



## koukouvagia

@oldschool1982 it was beef, I don't eat lamb (yes I know I'm Greek).


----------



## chef torrie

Koukouvagia said:


> @oldschool1982 it was beef, I don't eat lamb (yes I know I'm Greek).


KK, you don't eat lamb :0 !! Lamb of all sorts is one of my favorite proteins!


----------



## koukouvagia

Chef Torrie said:


> KK, you don't eat lamb :0 !! Lamb of all sorts is one of my favorite proteins!


It's one of my favorite proteins to cook, but I don't enjoy eating it a lot.


----------



## jake t buds

*Roasted Garlic Puff Pastry Tart*

_goat cheese, young goat gouda, creme fraiche_

After blanching cloves, sauté in olive oil until brown, add

herbs(rosemary/thyme) balsamic vinegar and water.

Reduce, reduce, reduce.





  








photo-5.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 5, 2014








Lay out cheese cubes into blind baked pastry, pour cream,

creme fraiche and egg mixture over cheese. Add cloves and

leftover syrupy goodness. Bake until done.





  








photo-4.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 5, 2014








Served with light salad and apple slices





  








photo-6.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 5, 2014


----------



## ordo

I can kill somebody for a portion of that tart. Given the circumstances, of course.


----------



## ed buchanan

Braises Asian Style chicken thighs, Young Chow fried rice, egg roll(I did not make eggrolls) just wife and I outdoors on patio


----------



## oldschool1982

There should be a "What you planned for dinner only to have your daughter come home and tell you there is a fund raiser for her school at Chick-fil-A and that's where we need to eat tonight" thread considering that's what happened! She was so panicked, she didn't talk to me she had to text the DW and get her to tell me. For the record........I couldn't make that story up on a good day!

Now, I'm sitting here posting waiting for my dinner to come home in an hour instead of sitting down to this in 10 minutes! Doohhh!!!!

That being said, I put together a rather elaborate post for the dinner thread to showcase some different procedures for ya'll and now we're eating Chick-fil-A. Actually, all things being what they are, when I do that much prep, I end up tasting throughout the process and rarely end up eating the meal. I've already had one meatball, about a cup of sauce, a salads worth of the tomato chunks (man they are good) and several leaves of the basil and some cheese with the tomato .

This way it sits a day, the flavors come together even more and we all can enjoy the meal together.

Anyhow, it was to have been an old Italian family peasant style dinner of string beans, potatoes and meatballs.





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 001.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








Starting things off are some of the main ingredients; (from left to right clockwise) new potatoes, Flat-leaf parsley, Campari Tomatoes, fresh sweet basil, red onion, Romano cheese, 80% ground chuck, 90% ground sirloin, roasted garlic (garlic was going bad and had to do something with it) and an egg. Items not pictured are bread crumbs and the green beans. Fresh beans at the store were great yesterday but today in horrible shape and had to opt for frozen.





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 006.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








Here is the start of the meatballs.There is fresh ground black pepper in there somewhere.





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 007.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014












  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 008.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








Meatballs portioned out at 2.5 ounces. Only did 9 for since there are only three of us. The remainder of the meatball mix will be used for grilled meatball parm sands this weekend

Sauce;





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 010.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








Diced red onion can be random but try not to have pieces larger than 1/2". I try to keep things 3/8 or smaller. This way you have bits that remain in the sauce but nothing too prevalent.





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 011.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








Sweat the onions in olive oil until they start to turn translucent. This is where I would normally add the raw garlic but since I made roasted garlic, it was added in place. You don't need to cook as long with the roasted paste.





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 012.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








Incorporate well cook for an additional 15-20 minutes stirring constantly to prevent scorching. Remove from heat and set aside for use later. If I was using canned tomatoes, I would add them here.





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 014.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








Because I was using fresh campari tomatoes, I opted to make a sauce for finish cooking the meatballs. It's important to finish them in the sauce and cooking the fresh tomatoes that long would have voided the reason I used fresh. The sauce is basically the same as above but differs with canned tomatoes.





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 015.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








PFG/Roma has a brand of super concentrated California tomatoes I absolutely recommend using but since they are a purveyor and not on every-ones purchase ability (or needs a case of 6-#10 cans) 6 in 1 is a solid substitute.





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 016.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








Here is the sauce just prior to adding meatballs. Because of cooking un-covered with the meatballs, do not adjust seasoning until it's complete. Also, add a little more water to the mix. Yes it's more "soupy" than what you'd like to see finished but it will cook down and even before that, it's not near as bad as the finished chunky ketchup and water mix at some places I've visited.





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 017.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014












  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 018.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








Meatballs out of the oven and directly into the sauce.





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 019.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








I added some Basil here since normally, if we're having pasta, I would sacrifice some of the main batch (fresh or canned tomatoes) to cook the meatballs. The meatballs need the basil too!

This cooks for about 2 hours. It's really not as much a waste as most people would think since this will also serve as another meal down the road. Because this is so thick, it's what I use for my Bolognese or Ragu

Fresh Tomato Sauce





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 020.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








I divided the tomatoes into two batches; one for puree and one for dice.





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 023.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








These are the puree tomatoes. Place in covered sauce pan with no additional liquid. Heat over low/medium flame to just soften the tomatoes. I hate to puree fresh tomatoes since you often need to go back and hit again. This way I get them to a point where I can control them to be almost between a ground and crushed product.





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 027.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








Here are the diced tomatoes draining. If you're wondering about seeding, I don't bother. There is so much flavor lost when this is done and it takes away from the earthy flavor of the dish. Anyhow, I've always been this way and it wasn't until recently I found a good way to explain it. Granted he was talking about raw, uncooked tomatoes but it was something Jose Andres said about nature providing the perfect example of culinary art. . The only thing is we remove this and then we try to re-create with ingredients. I think he was speaking about the gel, almost aspic like portion of the tomato since that's what he was eating when he explained this.





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 028.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014












  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 029.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








Puree the lightly cooked tomatoes. Don't go too far or this gets too airy and off color.





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 021.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014












  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 026.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








Potatoes are quartered and then par boiled. You can keep the potatoes whole but this requires a longer cook time (remember fresh tomatoes) and I like the way they break-down some in the sauce.





  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 032.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014












  








Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 033.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 5, 2014








The potatoes are added to the sauce with the meatballs and things are finished for 40 minutes at a very low simmer. That is the total cook time for the tomatoes and they retain a very nice color and flavor.

Typically I would have added the fresh, chopped basil just before service and then ladled the mix over the string (green) beans. Serve with your favorite crusty ciabatta and enjoy.

Day 2





  








greenbeans, potatoes and meatballs 002.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 6, 2014








Add chopped Basil and strir in quickly. Don't let the basil sit on top too long or it will turn color. It should remain a vibrant green in the sauce. Remove from heat.





  








greenbeans, potatoes and meatballs 001.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 6, 2014








Place your blanched green beans in a large pasta bowl. I've cut them in half to make it easier to eat. Season with salt and pepper.





  








greenbeans, potatoes and meatballs 003.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 6, 2014








Top with grated Romano Cheese, Add a meatball (or two if you wish) and top with a nice ladle full of the potatoes and sauce.





  








greenbeans, potatoes and meatballs 006.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 6, 2014








Sprinkle with a touch more Romano and enjoy.


----------



## dcarch

Other than enjoying looking at all your wonderful cooking, I have not had much time to post here. Time for me to contribute something.

Sous vide is a wonderful cooking tool, especially for meats. Total texture control.

dcarch

Sous Vide NY Strip Steak





  








NYStripsteakleeks3_zps784a9089.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 6, 2014












  








NYStripsteakleeks_zpsd689a85d.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 6, 2014








Sous Vide Crispy Chicken Thigh





  








chickenfiddleheadquinoa2_zpscd5b0beb.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 6, 2014












  








chickenfiddleheadquinoa_zpsb74f3fef.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 6, 2014


----------



## durangojo

Thanks to all for looking beyond the bad photography and appreciating the dish. Wild Copper River Salmom (Alaska) is just so incredible. i know that some folks don't like the oiliness of salmon, but all that oiliness is what makes it so good for us....all those omega 3's...brain food..who doesn't want that? woohoo!!!!
@kk....i truly wasn't criticizing.....in all truthfulness i just had an OMG moment because my bolognese is a 5 meat bolognese(ground veal, ground pork, ground sweet italian sausage, ground beef, pancetta)which takes a day to make so i am very particular about how and what i serve it with. For me a righteous Bolognese is similar in labor and love to a righteous Mole....as ChefTorrie pointed out though, its all in the palate ...so it goes...one man's treasure is another man's?????

joey


----------



## chef torrie

dcarch said:


> Other than enjoying looking at all your wonderful cooking, I have not had much time to post here. Time for me to contribute something.
> 
> Sous vide is a wonderful cooking tool, especially for meats. Total texture control.
> 
> dcarch
> 
> Sous Vide NY Strip Steak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYStripsteakleeks3_zps784a9089.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 6, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYStripsteakleeks_zpsd689a85d.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 6, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sous Vide Crispy Chicken Thigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickenfiddleheadquinoa2_zpscd5b0beb.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 6, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickenfiddleheadquinoa_zpsb74f3fef.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 6, 2014


This is getting out of control.


----------



## dcarch

Chef Torrie, your previous post before you removed it, "I am not trying to be mean",

I will take your word for it.

Very recently, there are a few sophisticated sous vide circulators came on the market for under $200.00. They generated a lot of excitement in the cooking world. Over 10,000 units were sold in a very short time.

I sense that you don’t feel the topic of sous vide is appropriate for a cooking forum, and no one else should be wasting their time viewing information about this cooking method.

My understanding is not quite the same as yours. On another popular cooking forum, views by members on specific sous vide topics are well over 200,000, and posts more than 20,000. I am sure the Administrators on this Forum would not mind that kind of traffic and participation here.

Thanks for understanding.

dcarch


----------



## chef torrie

dcarch said:


> Chef Torrie, your previous post before you removed it, "I am not trying to be mean",
> 
> I will take your word for it.
> 
> Very recently, there are a few sophisticated sous vide circulators came on the market for under $200.00. They generated a lot of excitement in the cooking world. Over 10,000 units were sold in a very short time.
> 
> I sense that you don't feel the topic of sous vide is appropriate for a cooking forum, and no one else should be wasting their time viewing information about this cooking method.
> 
> My understanding is not quite the same as yours. On another popular cooking forum, views by members on specific sous vide topics are well over 200,000, and posts more than 20,000. I am sure the Administrators on this Forum would not mind that kind of traffic and participation here.
> 
> Thanks for understanding.
> 
> dcarch


False. Please do not annotate for me and put words in my mouth. I not once said that I beleive in did not belong in a cooking forum. I have said, time, time and again that it has its place.

I don't know how long you have been using SV for, but I could bet I have been using just as long, probably longer I was using SV when a proper machine was 2grand, not 2 hundred.

Dcarch, I really am not trying to be mean, or bump heads, but at this point I just want to screw out, "WE GET" it at the top of my lungs lol. It seems that just in the past 2 weeks or so, your have posted about SV a million times. SV for this, SV for that, and that, and that. We all know how big of an SV advocate you are.

Though I do not always post in the topics that you post in, I read almost every thread on this forum, and I get it, your are into many unconventional ways of doing things. It seems you'd rather vacuum boil water at room temp, hollow stuffing entire birds, and SV every meat ever known to man.

You do seem like a very good guy dcarch. And if we ever met we would probably talk food and different preparation variations, and kitchen gadgets and equipment for hours and have a wonderful time doing so.

Again, I apologize. It just seems as if I've read 30 of your posts in the past month or whatever, 25 are advocating SV. It is a free country however, so preach on  I'll try and keep to myself from now on.

Cheers, Chef Torrie.


----------



## koukouvagia

durangojo said:


> Thanks to all for looking beyond the bad photography and appreciating the dish. Wild Copper River Salmom (Alaska) is just so incredible. i know that some folks don't like the oiliness of salmon, but all that oiliness is what makes it so good for us....all those omega 3's...brain food..who doesn't want that? woohoo!!!!
> @kk....i truly wasn't criticizing.....in all truthfulness i just had an OMG moment because my bolognese is a 5 meat bolognese(ground veal, ground pork, ground sweet italian sausage, ground beef, pancetta)which takes a day to make so i am very particular about how and what i serve it with. For me a righteous Bolognese is similar in labor and love to a righteous Mole....as ChefTorrie pointed out though, its all in the palate ...so it goes...one man's treasure is another man's?????/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> joey


I take no offense in the personal preferences of others, why would I? Your bolognese sounds intense! Mine only takes 2hrs and is a one-meat sauce. But I know for sure what I will not be cooking if you ever come by for dinner /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## durangojo

Fair enough KK....i would love one of your spit roasted lambs or that pork butt of FF's that you speak so highly of.....oh and your stuffed peppers and tomatoes too!


joey


----------



## dcarch

Chef Torrie said:


> ---------------
> 
> Dcarch, I really am not trying to be mean, or bump heads, but at this point I just want to screw out, "WE GET" it at the top of my lungs lol. It seems that just in the past 2 weeks or so, your have posted about SV a million times. SV for this, SV for that, and that, and that. We all know how big of an SV advocate you are.
> 
> Though I do not always post in the topics that you post in, I read almost every thread on this forum, and I get it, your are into many unconventional ways of doing things. It seems you'd rather vacuum boil water at room temp, hollow stuffing entire birds, and SV every meat ever known to man.
> 
> You do seem like a very good guy dcarch. And if we ever met we would probably talk food and different preparation variations, and kitchen gadgets and equipment for hours and have a wonderful time doing so.
> 
> Again, I apologize. It just seems as if I've read 30 of your posts in the past month or whatever, 25 are advocating SV. It is a free country however, so preach on /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif I'll try and keep to myself from now on.
> 
> Cheers, Chef Torrie.


Thank you for understanding. My interest in SV, one of the many ways of cooking methods which I am interested in, is not to denounce normal cooking methods, but to study the possibilities of this unique cooking tool. I will be making SV hamburgers tonight. There is a big argument ( I am not part of it) going on the other food site about whether it is worth it to make SV burgers. So I will try it out myself.

BTW, I noticed that you are from CT. There is a very good chance that you have met Jacques Pepin. I have met him a few times on the train going to and coming back from CT. I sat with him one time and we had a long conversation. What an incredibly humble master! Very pleasant guy. Some of you may not know this, Jacques is a very accomplished true artist, painter, a museum class artist. Try Google "Jacques Pepin Paintings" and see for yourself.

I said to him, "Mr. Pepin, I cannot imagine someone as famous as you, and as talented as you can be such a nice person".

He responded, "DC, being nice is a luxury not too many people can afford".

Have fun!

dcarch


----------



## jake t buds

ordo said:


> I can kill somebody for a portion of that tart. Given the circumstances, of course.


----------



## beastmasterflex

Torrie let the man play with his toy. Don't you remember the first time you worked a fryer station? I most certainly fried everything I could think of.

Also name dropping is tacky DC

I love your tomato sauce old Skool.


----------



## chef torrie

Okay BMF, I guess your right... But I don't remember going online and talking about it every single chance I got. Lol


----------



## dcarch

beastmasterflex said:


> --------- Also name dropping is tacky DC ------


I did not say I know the guy, I did not say he is a good friend of mine, I only said that by random chance I bump into him on the train. I was curious if Chef Torrie who takes the same train everyday, he's got to have met him.

If you say you bumped into Obama in McD eating a big Mac, I definitely would not say you are tacky and name dropping. Just MHO.

But thanks for the helpful advice. I appreciate it.

dcarch


----------



## beastmasterflex

I love you DC you remind me of why I left the city to open a country restaurant.


----------



## jake t buds




----------



## pollopicu

just checking in quick...

Oh god, not the sous vide thing in this thread too...

Jake T, great tart.

KK, your risotto looks divine.


----------



## oldschool1982

We were able to eat the meal I prepared yesterday! It was really good too. Probably was closest I've ever come to what my Grandmother. Trouble is I wanted more but was stuck with just a small serving and a 1/2" piece of ciabatta to sop up the remainder of the sauce and meatball pieces. I swear, this Type 2 thing sucks!

Well......the post from hell is now complete and I shared the final picture of the plated and complete dish here. Thanks for the comments on the sauce @beastmasterflex





  








greenbeans, potatoes and meatballs 006.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 6, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 7, 2014







@Pollopicu thanks.

Pasta fagiole with sausage, veggies and made with both chicken and beef stocks.


----------



## mike9

Crab cakes and jalapeno halves stuffed with a mix of goat cheese, blue cheese and aged gouda - all done on the grill and served with a sweet & tangy slaw. Followed that up with a Chatham Brew "Imperial Stout" Float with the best vanilla frozen yogurt I've ever had.





  








IMG_20140607_183700_zps2968eb16.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 7, 2014











  








IMG_20140607_191246_zps13973833.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 7, 2014


----------



## chef torrie

Screenshot_2014-06-07-20-15-37-1.png




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 8, 2014








Kind of a sloppy picture. About my third helping ha. Smoked some ribs today. Actually smoked a bunch of stuff but here are some ribs. Had about 35 people over for my son's second birthday party.


----------



## koukouvagia

Chef Torrie said:


> Screenshot_2014-06-07-20-15-37-1.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef torrie
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a sloppy picture. About my third helping ha. Smoked some ribs today. Actually smoked a bunch of stuff but here are some ribs. Had about 35 people over for my son's second birthday party.


Looks great! We're doing something similar for our son's 3rd bday, but we're cooking souvlaki.


----------



## koukouvagia

I did it, I bought some Berkshire heritage pork! Well worth the price but not not something I can afford often. Seasoned simply with salt, pepper and thyme and seared on the stove top, finished in the oven. Got a good bit of fresh lemon juice before I let them rest. Served with spinach gnudi. The brown butter sage sauce I tossed them in complimented the pork perfectly.





  








unnamed (1).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 8, 2014











  








unnamed (5).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 8, 2014












  








unnamed (4).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 8, 2014


----------



## flipflopgirl

koukou can I have one of those gnui please?

Just stick it in a ziplock and Fed Ex.

As long as I am asking a pork chop would not be unwelcome lol!

Awesome pix...I have been practicing with my IPad and just learned a few things from you.

mimi


----------



## durangojo

KK,
Both the pork chop and the spinach gnudi look fabulous.....really good job, and you should take a bow. Ouch on the price! living where you live you should be able to scout out a better price....or wait for sales, if you can wait that long! maybe Zabar's?....wholesale here in colorado is $8.99/lb for Kurobuta tenderloin. So glad you found and tried it though despite the price. Spoiler alert....it will be hard to go back to eating regular pork now. Again, nice plate KK.....your plating keeps getting better. 

joey


----------



## chef torrie

Congrats KK! Glad you splurged on the Berkshire. The dish looks awesome !


----------



## koukouvagia

Thank you everyone, I'm relishing the nice feedback. @durangojo thanks for the thumbs up on my plating. My motto is "put it on the plate" and that's about it. I leave the art of plating to those with talent.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@Koukouvagia WOW! that looks great, how did it taste? I've never had heritage pork ... wild, home raised but never fancy stuff


----------



## koukouvagia

@kaneohegirlinaz it tasted great. After I took the picture I spooned over some pan sauce and it was good. A lot more marbled than supermarket pork, tastier but also mellow.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Koukouvagia said:


> I did it, I bought some Berkshire heritage pork! Well worth the price but not not something I can afford often. Seasoned simply with salt, pepper and thyme and seared on the stove top, finished in the oven. Got a good bit of fresh lemon juice before I let them rest. Served with spinach gnudi. The brown butter sage sauce I tossed them in complimented the pork perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed (1).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed (5).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed (4).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 8, 2014


Looks fantastic KK, you certainly did it justice. I would have loved to have tasted that.


----------



## ordo

Gnudi and pork chops. That sounds like a good combo.


----------



## chef torrie

Ate way too much meat this weekend...wait, is that even possible ? Lol. Anywho, I did eat pretty heavy this weekend, do I went lighter for lunch this Monday. Made myself some crepes to go along with a fairly traditional ratatouille I made this weekend. Hit the spot and filled me up this afternoon.

Sloppy plating, just a quick lunch.





  








Screenshot_2014-06-09-14-55-49-1.png




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 9, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

Koukouvagia said:


> I did it, I bought some Berkshire heritage pork! Well worth the price but not not something I can afford often. Seasoned simply with salt, pepper and thyme and seared on the stove top, finished in the oven. Got a good bit of fresh lemon juice before I let them rest. Served with spinach gnudi. The brown butter sage sauce I tossed them in complimented the pork perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed (4).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 8, 2014


Nice.

I wanted to eat the grapes (?) on the dish!!


----------



## teamfat

There's a market here in Salt Lake, Liberty Heights Fresh, that sells Berkshire pork raised in the next valley to the west.  Hmm, I will be close to that area later this afternoon, I may stop in.  As I recall they get their order from Christiansen Farms in on Tuesday, we'll see what they have on hand today.

And as I recall, it is $8.99 a pound.

mjb.


----------



## chef torrie

Now if I can get my hands on some black iberico as easy....


----------



## koukouvagia

Chef Torrie said:


> Now if I can get my hands on some black iberico as easy....


I find iberico ham here easily. But it's $100/lb


----------



## chef torrie

Part of what I mean with as easy was the price lol. I can't justify paying thag much money for ham. Or really anything else for that matter


----------



## jake t buds

Speaking of ham. I highly recommend this book :

Pig Perfect: Encounters with Remarkable Swine and Some Great Ways to Cook Them

By Peter Kamisky.


----------



## chef torrie

jake t buds said:


> Speaking of ham. I highly recommend this book :
> 
> Pig Perfect: Encounters with Remarkable Swine and Some Great Ways to Cook Them
> 
> By Peter Kamisky.


I own that book. Received it as a gift a couple of birthdays ago. I've skimmed thru it but haven't gotten around to going cover to cover. I am currently re - reading Marcellas Italian kitchen. When I finish up I'll probably dig into Mr. Kamiskys go of things


----------



## chef torrie

About to become my dinner in 25 minutes or so 





  








IMG_64963527240020.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 9, 2014


----------



## teamfat

There's a market here in Salt Lake, Liberty Heights Fresh, that sells Berkshire pork raised in the next valley to the west.  Hmm, I will be close to that area later this afternoon, I may stop in.  As I recall they get their order from Christiansen Farms in on Tuesday, we'll see what htey have.


----------



## flipflopgirl

IMG_64963527240020.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 9, 2014







[/quote]

The only fish I love more than flounder.
I would make a few slashes and stuff them (as well as the belly) with lemon wheels good butter a good sprinkle of salt and maybe some dill .
Some foil and into the oven.
Enjoy.
I am jealous.

mimi


----------



## chef torrie

flipflopgirl said:


> IMG_64963527240020.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef torrie
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 9, 2014


The only fish I love more than flounder.
I would make a few slashes and stuff them (as well as the belly) with lemon wheels good butter a good sprinkle of salt and maybe some dill .
Some foil and into the oven.
Enjoy.
I am jealous.

mimi[/quote]

Thanks mimi. That's more or less what I did. On the grill instead of in the oven. I also used smoked sea and stuffed with lemon, parsley, thyme, dill, and butter.


----------



## chef torrie

Was way too hungry and forgot to take an end result picture -_- kids were starting to get fussy so I wanted to shovel it in!


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Curry experiment with turkey, nutmix and cauliflower*

I have no experience at all in Indian cooking but I would love to know more about it. Many years ago I bought a cookbook that I read many times, written by Camellia Panjabi, titled 50 Great Curries of India. Never really made anything from it but I'm very drawn towards Indian food.

So this is a complete experiment but I'm certainly going to develop this into a perfect curry dish, Indian or not.

Here's what I made:

The dish is basically a mix of 2 preparations;

- Braised cauliflower à la @siduri;; panfry cauliflower on high fire on all sides with a lot of garlic cloves, s&p. Add just a bit of water and a good sprinkle of chili flakes. Cover, reduce fire and let braise until done. I added some home made parsley/garlic butter, uncovered and let it all simmer for a while longer.

- Turkey breast, cut in chunks (yeah, they're invisible, I know). Panfried in mustard oil until nicely browned. Remove the meat. In another pan, dry-toast a mixture of whole almonds, whole hazelnuts, whole pistachios, a sprinkle of dark mustard seeds and cumin seeds. When done, grind in a mortar into a coarse mix.

Put this mix in the pan where the turkey was fried. Add a small cup of water and a pinch of turmeric. Add quite a lot of lemon juice until the balance gets right. Add very little cream and let simmer. Add turkey and let simmer until completely done.

I could have mixed the cauliflower with the turkey preparation, something to do next time with a thinner sauce. I added another chunk of parsley/garlic butter on top. This preparation can have lots of garlic!

You have to take my word for it, but it really turned out quite a stunning dish.

Comments and suggestions from India lovers always welcome!





  








Turkey&CauliflowerCurry2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 10, 2014


__
cooking-turkey
vegetables


----------



## eastshores

Chris that compound butter looks ridiculous!

I just wanted to share the bounty of my garden tonight. I had planted this lettuce a couple months ago and most people told me it was too late in the year and the heat would make it bitter. I chose a spot in partial shade, made sure it was watered adequately and was very happy with the results. I've never grown lettuce before, but it does my soul good to get groceries out of my own yard.





  








greens.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 10, 2014


----------



## chef torrie

White truffle fett with whole butter and grated reggiano. Yum.





  








Screenshot_2014-06-10-17-01-19-1.png




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 10, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

*Black Bean Enchiladas with Ancho Chili Sauce.*

Onions, ancho chili, fresh oregano, coriander, jalapeño jack

cheese. Sour cream and scallion garnish.





  








photo-6.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 10, 2014








Nothing special but satisfying nonetheless. Also, no meat.


----------



## teamfat

Chef Torrie said:


> White truffle fett with whole butter and grated reggiano. Yum.


White truffle. Harumph. I'm not jealous, not me.

A couple days ago I was watching an Iron Chef episode where the ingredient was truffles. Alton Brown said something like "eating truffles is probably better than 90% of the sex you've had" - cracked me up.


----------



## dcarch

All the amazing dishes you guys are creating, all should go into a cookbook. An instant Best Seller!

Just some simple rhubarb stuff.

Rhubarb mango cheese cake

Rhubarb cake

Rhubarb sous vide chicken thighs. Two chicken thighs back to back so that I can have crispy skin on both sides.

dcarch





  








Rhubarbcheesecake.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 11, 2014












  








Rhubarbcheesecake2.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 11, 2014












  








Rhubarbcake3.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 11, 2014












  








Rhubarbcake2.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 11, 2014












  








rhubarbchicken3.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 11, 2014












  








rhubarbchicken.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 11, 2014


----------



## chef torrie

teamfat said:


> White truffle. Harumph. I'm not jealous, not me.
> 
> A couple days ago I was watching an Iron Chef episode where the ingredient was truffles. Alton Brown said something like "eating truffles is probably better than 90% of the sex you've had" - cracked me up.


Yes, thank you team fat! They really are truly delish. My cousin and aunt brought these back to me. It's the first time I've had the pleasure of using the white variety at home and not on the job. Truly a treat. I have so many, truly wish I could share with you all, as I know they would not go Unappreciated.


----------



## oldschool1982

Tonight was Cajun chicken sandwiches with good, old home-style green bean casserole. The sand is simple chicken breast, pounded and coated with my own cajun spice mix on ciabatta bread with mayo, shredded romaine lettuce, tomato slice and white cheddar cheese. Didn't include the casserole since it was on the table and it's sort of well, just green bean casserole.





  








cajun chicken 01.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 11, 2014












  








cajun chicken 02.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 11, 2014


----------



## chef torrie

Those sandwiches look slammin' @oldschool1982. I could definitely go for one in about 20 mins when the baby girl goes down


----------



## chefbuba

eastshores said:


> Chris that compound butter looks ridiculous!
> 
> I just wanted to share the bounty of my garden tonight. I had planted this lettuce a couple months ago and most people told me it was too late in the year and the heat would make it bitter. I chose a spot in partial shade, made sure it was watered adequately and was very happy with the results. I've never grown lettuce before, but it does my soul good to get groceries out of my own yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greens.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> eastshores
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 10, 2014


I have four types of lettuce in the green house, been having nice salads every night, also have an abundance of sugar snaps right now. Had sauteed chicken thighs tossed with the peas, fresh sage, sherry, chicken demi & cream.


----------



## mike9

I had a couple of "meatball burgers" left so once they were done I topped with smoked cheddar, sauteed onion, peppers and tomatoes then onto a toasted skinny bun with herb mustard and garden lettuce top and bottom.  Couple slices of dill pickle on the side and some grilled, cheese stuffed jalapenos and we were a happy bunch.


----------



## teamfat

I was at Southeast Market browsing around, something Cambodian in mind for the challenge. Still thinking on that. But picked up a jar of Lee Kum Kee Char Siu marinade, thought I'd see if it was better than packet I used in the grilling challenge. Picked up a hunk of pork shoulder, about 7 pounds.





  








cs1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jun 11, 2014








Hacked off about a pound and a half from the end for the char siu, the rest will either be going in the smoker in the am for pulled pork, or in the crockpot for a chile verde type thing.

The jarred stuff still has a strange red color, but not as florescent as the packet stuff:





  








cs2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jun 11, 2014








So, after sitting in the marinade for a while, it sits in the oven for a while.





  








cs3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jun 11, 2014








Looks done to me. In the meantime I cooked up some rice, mixed it with a bit of butter and soy sauce. Sliced the pork, plated it with the rice sprinkled with furikake, and a slice of tomato with some balsamic.





  








cs4.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jun 11, 2014








The flash on my camera didn't work, so the lighting is poor. The pork was good, but on the sweet side. Karen liked it, I sprinkled some chili oil on mine to cut the sweetness. Will use the jarred stuff again, but with maybe some garlic chile paste or sauce added during the marinating.


----------



## koukouvagia

oldschool1982 said:


> There should be a "What you planned for dinner only to have your daughter come home and tell you there is a fund raiser for her school at Chick-fil-A and that's where we need to eat tonight" thread considering that's what happened! She was so panicked, she didn't talk to me she had to text the DW and get her to tell me. For the record........I couldn't make that story up on a good day!
> 
> Now, I'm sitting here posting waiting for my dinner to come home in an hour instead of sitting down to this in 10 minutes! Doohhh!!!!
> 
> That being said, I put together a rather elaborate post for the dinner thread to showcase some different procedures for ya'll and now we're eating Chick-fil-A. Actually, all things being what they are, when I do that much prep, I end up tasting throughout the process and rarely end up eating the meal. I've already had one meatball, about a cup of sauce, a salads worth of the tomato chunks (man they are good) and several leaves of the basil and some cheese with the tomato .
> 
> This way it sits a day, the flavors come together even more and we all can enjoy the meal together.
> 
> Anyhow, it was to have been an old Italian family peasant style dinner of string beans, potatoes and meatballs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting things off are some of the main ingredients; (from left to right clockwise) new potatoes, Flat-leaf parsley, Campari Tomatoes, fresh sweet basil, red onion, Romano cheese, 80% ground chuck, 90% ground sirloin, roasted garlic (garlic was going bad and had to do something with it) and an egg. Items not pictured are bread crumbs and the green beans. Fresh beans at the store were great yesterday but today in horrible shape and had to opt for frozen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 006.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the start of the meatballs.There is fresh ground black pepper in there somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 007.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 008.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meatballs portioned out at 2.5 ounces. Only did 9 for since there are only three of us. The remainder of the meatball mix will be used for grilled meatball parm sands this weekend
> 
> Sauce;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 010.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diced red onion can be random but try not to have pieces larger than 1/2". I try to keep things 3/8 or smaller. This way you have bits that remain in the sauce but nothing too prevalent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 011.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweat the onions in olive oil until they start to turn translucent. This is where I would normally add the raw garlic but since I made roasted garlic, it was added in place. You don't need to cook as long with the roasted paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 012.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorporate well cook for an additional 15-20 minutes stirring constantly to prevent scorching. Remove from heat and set aside for use later. If I was using canned tomatoes, I would add them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 014.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I was using fresh campari tomatoes, I opted to make a sauce for finish cooking the meatballs. It's important to finish them in the sauce and cooking the fresh tomatoes that long would have voided the reason I used fresh. The sauce is basically the same as above but differs with canned tomatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 015.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PFG/Roma has a brand of super concentrated California tomatoes I absolutely recommend using but since they are a purveyor and not on every-ones purchase ability (or needs a case of 6-#10 cans) 6 in 1 is a solid substitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 016.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the sauce just prior to adding meatballs. Because of cooking un-covered with the meatballs, do not adjust seasoning until it's complete. Also, add a little more water to the mix. Yes it's more "soupy" than what you'd like to see finished but it will cook down and even before that, it's not near as bad as the finished chunky ketchup and water mix at some places I've visited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 017.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 018.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meatballs out of the oven and directly into the sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 019.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some Basil here since normally, if we're having pasta, I would sacrifice some of the main batch (fresh or canned tomatoes) to cook the meatballs. The meatballs need the basil too!
> 
> This cooks for about 2 hours. It's really not as much a waste as most people would think since this will also serve as another meal down the road. Because this is so thick, it's what I use for my Bolognese or Ragu
> 
> Fresh Tomato Sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 020.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I divided the tomatoes into two batches; one for puree and one for dice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 023.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the puree tomatoes. Place in covered sauce pan with no additional liquid. Heat over low/medium flame to just soften the tomatoes. I hate to puree fresh tomatoes since you often need to go back and hit again. This way I get them to a point where I can control them to be almost between a ground and crushed product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 027.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the diced tomatoes draining. If you're wondering about seeding, I don't bother. There is so much flavor lost when this is done and it takes away from the earthy flavor of the dish. Anyhow, I've always been this way and it wasn't until recently I found a good way to explain it. Granted he was talking about raw, uncooked tomatoes but it was something Jose Andres said about nature providing the perfect example of culinary art. . The only thing is we remove this and then we try to re-create with ingredients. I think he was speaking about the gel, almost aspic like portion of the tomato since that's what he was eating when he explained this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 028.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 029.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puree the lightly cooked tomatoes. Don't go too far or this gets too airy and off color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 021.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 026.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potatoes are quartered and then par boiled. You can keep the potatoes whole but this requires a longer cook time (remember fresh tomatoes) and I like the way they break-down some in the sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 032.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Beans, Potatoes and Meatballs 033.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The potatoes are added to the sauce with the meatballs and things are finished for 40 minutes at a very low simmer. That is the total cook time for the tomatoes and they retain a very nice color and flavor.
> 
> Typically I would have added the fresh, chopped basil just before service and then ladled the mix over the string (green) beans. Serve with your favorite crusty ciabatta and enjoy.
> 
> Day 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenbeans, potatoes and meatballs 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 6, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add chopped Basil and strir in quickly. Don't let the basil sit on top too long or it will turn color. It should remain a vibrant green in the sauce. Remove from heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenbeans, potatoes and meatballs 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 6, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place your blanched green beans in a large pasta bowl. I've cut them in half to make it easier to eat. Season with salt and pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenbeans, potatoes and meatballs 003.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 6, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top with grated Romano Cheese, Add a meatball (or two if you wish) and top with a nice ladle full of the potatoes and sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenbeans, potatoes and meatballs 006.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 6, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprinkle with a touch more Romano and enjoy.


Wow, just wow!!


----------



## koukouvagia

dcarch said:


> All the amazing dishes you guys are creating, all should go into a cookbook. An instant Best Seller!
> 
> Just some simple rhubarb stuff.
> 
> Rhubarb mango cheese cake
> 
> Rhubarb cake
> 
> Rhubarb sous vide chicken thighs. Two chicken thighs back to back so that I can have crispy skin on both sides.
> 
> dcarch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhubarbcheesecake.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 11, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhubarbcheesecake2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 11, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhubarbcake3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 11, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhubarbcake2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 11, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhubarbchicken3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 11, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhubarbchicken.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 11, 2014


Your plating is so bold and dramatic.


----------



## dcarch

Koukouvagia said:


> Your plating is so bold and dramatic.


Thanks, KK.

I enjoy playing with plating. It is the only activity which excite all our five senses.

Sight, smell, taste, touch, and hearing.

Hearing? What? Food?

Yes, a well plated food, you will hear "WOW!" "WOW!" "WOW!"

dcarch /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

teamfat said:


> cs3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 11, 2014


_oh my gravy all over my two scoops of rice _(that's OMG! in my world)

@teamfat you had me at Char Siu!

I like both Noh dried packets as well as Mid Pac Foods jarred Char Siu sauce

maybe it's just how it's done in Hawaii, but I do prefer mine on the sweet side

... funny, in "google searching" both companies, I find that both of the above producers are from Hawaii...

ALOHA ya'll...


----------



## koukouvagia

dcarch said:


> Thanks, KK.
> 
> I enjoy playing with plating. It is the only activity which excite all our five senses.
> 
> Sight, smell, taste, touch, and hearing.
> 
> Hearing? What? Food?
> 
> Yes, a well plated food, you will hear "WOW!" "WOW!" "WOW!"
> 
> dcarch


Wow wow wow yes buy also what Julia Child once said. I believe it was something like 'this food is so pretty you know someone's hands have been all over it."


----------



## eastshores

Koukouvagia said:


> Wow wow wow yes buy also what Julia Child once said. I believe it was something like 'this food is so pretty you know someone's hands have been all over it."


I love that.. I'll tell my guests next time I put my hands all over their food so it's definitely going to be awesome /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

I've been trying to incorporate what I have in the garden into my meals since the stuff will get ahead of you in a heart beat. Chicken breasts were also on sale, so I put together .. not really sure what it would be called.. sauteed chicken breasts with fresh tomatoes and garlic, thyme, baby gnocchi and finished with fresh mozzarella. In other words.. dinner!

My bounty of little "juliet" tomatoes from today along with some thyme





  








tomatothyme.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 12, 2014








Boiled the gnocchi while getting the saute pan up to temp, chicken was added first, then the gnocchi then finally the tomato and garlic





  








pan.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 12, 2014








Finished with a little fresh mozzarella





  








final.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 12, 2014








All in all pretty tasty. Although next time I'll blanch the tomatoes quickly to get the skins off. They were easy enough to get off while eating but it wouldn't have been something I'd want to serve that way.


----------



## dcarch

Koukouvagia said:


> Wow wow wow yes buy also what Julia Child once said. I believe it was something like 'this food is so pretty you know someone's hands have been all over it."


I have a problem when I see chefs use their bare hands to fix the food when they can use a tool instead. (have they pick their noses recently?)

I only use my hands to touch the food when I try to steal a quick bite.

dcarch


----------



## koukouvagia

dcarch said:


> I have a problem when I see chefs use their bare hands to fix the food when they can use a tool instead. (have they pick their noses recently?)
> 
> I only use my hands to touch the food when I try to steal a quick bite.
> 
> dcarch


I don't mind chefs doing it, presumably they to know how to not cross contaminate in a kitchen since they have food and beverage certification.

But I cannot tolerate it from home cooks. If I see someone poking the food on my plate before it gets to me I probably won't eat it. I'm really weird about potato salads and cold appetizers, they've been handled lol.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

For dinner tonight, something that I haven't done in many, many years,

canned soup and crackers with a big glass of ginger ale

... we've been traveling for the past month, came home the other day and both my husband and I are _very sick_


----------



## eastshores

Koukouvagia said:


> I don't mind chefs doing it, presumably they to know how to not cross contaminate in a kitchen since they have food and beverage certification.
> 
> But I cannot tolerate it from home cooks. If I see someone poking the food on my plate before it gets to me I probably won't eat it. I'm really weird about potato salads and cold appetizers, they've been handled lol.


I know how to avoid cross contamination and am pretty obsessive about it. I made this potato salad last Sunday... you wouldn't eat it? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif .. I used a spatula for mixing everything but I had to touch the green onion with clean hands (soap and water)





  








tater.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 12, 2014


----------



## mike9

I had a show tonight so this was lunch - little sausage balls, sliced andouille, onion, celery, garlic, jalapeno, red pepper, tomatoes, vegetable stock, spinach and seasoned to taste.





  








IMG_20140611_124007_zpse98d7967.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 12, 2014








Served with grated Parm and dried ciabatta cubes - perfect for a rainy day.





  








IMG_20140611_124020_zpsb582a58b.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 12, 2014


----------



## eastshores

Great looking dish Mike! Right up my alley on the flavors too!


----------



## cheflayne

Just curious, do those that are averse to bare hands in the kitchen use gloves when cutting things that will not be cooked, such as onions in potato salad?


----------



## koukouvagia

eastshores said:


> I know how to avoid cross contamination and am pretty obsessive about it. I made this potato salad last Sunday... you wouldn't eat it? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif .. I used a spatula for mixing everything but I had to touch the green onion with clean hands (soap and water)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tater.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> eastshores
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 12, 2014


I would eat it. I usually presume someone is innocent until they are found guilty. I tend to be very observant at people's homes and get a sense of how sanitary their kitchen practices are. Knowing you and what you just described I wouldn't blink about your potato salad, plus it looks awesome!

But let's say I'm at someone's home and I see them pet their dog and then pick up a kitchen knife to cut up scallions.... I'm probably going to come down with a stomach flu right on quick and use it as an excuse not to eat.


----------



## mike9

Wash hands, rinse hands, rinse knives, wipe dry, wipe board and change towels when the one you're using gets wet.  I use a plastic sheet on my cutting board if I'm slicing something I don't want in the end grain - fish, chicken, etc.  I wash my cutting board with cheap vodka and oil when needed - 'come on people - it's cooking.


----------



## flipflopgirl

eastshores said:


> Koukouvagia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind chefs doing it, presumably they to know how to not cross contaminate in a kitchen since they have food and beverage certification.
> 
> But I cannot tolerate it from home cooks. If I see someone poking the food on my plate before it gets to me I probably won't eat it. I'm really weird about potato salads and cold appetizers, they've been handled lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how to avoid cross contamination and am pretty obsessive about it. I made this potato salad last Sunday... you wouldn't eat it? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif .. I used a spatula for mixing everything but I had to touch the green onion with clean hands (soap and water)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tater.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> eastshores
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 12, 2014
Click to expand...

Someone can wallpaper their kitchen with http://www.servsafe.com/home certificates but it doesn't mean crap.

Unless those gloves are changed everytime something is touched cross contamination is a given.

I would rather have a cook wash hands frequently than mindlessly cook with the same pair of gloves for hours,.thinking the gloves are keeping the food clean.

OBTW.... eastshores potato salad is right at the top of my favorite food list and yours is the one I would load up on at a family reunion.

mimi


----------



## jake t buds

dcarch said:


> I have a problem when I see chefs use their bare hands to fix the food when they can use a tool instead. (have they pick their noses recently?)
> 
> I only use my hands to touch the food when I try to steal a quick bite.
> 
> dcarch





Koukouvagia said:


> I don't mind chefs doing it, presumably they to know how to not cross contaminate in a kitchen since they have food and beverage certification.
> 
> But I cannot tolerate it from home cooks. If I see someone poking the food on my plate before it gets to me I probably won't eat it. I'm really weird about potato salads and cold appetizers, they've been handled lol.


I guess you'll never be eating at my house.

I do however, treat my kitchen like a professional one. I clean my hands constantly during food prep and cooking. Use multiple side towels and use tools when appropriate. I won't stop poking steaks with my finger while on the grill, and sometimes I use my hands while plating a piece of fish, sliding it off the fish spatula. I wipe everything down and clean surfaces after everything is done so it's clean for the next meal. I don't pick my nose or sneeze in my hand before slicing tomato for a salad.

I do however, understand what you mean. I have friends that have a dog and do similar things like pet the dog and then grab a piece of cheese for the cheese board and use their hands to fill a bowl of chips. On the other hand, in a world where every cleaning liquid has to be "anti-bacterial" and antibiotics are being dumped in our water supply (as well as being prescribed for every infection), we will never be able to deal with bacteria like they did 100 years ago, even with general antibiotics. Sometimes I shudder when people protect their babies from everybody because they don't want "cooties." On a side note, I've heard that babies weened on breast milk were less prone to infections and colds than formula, picking up antibodies from the mother.

And yes, I've seen food preparers with gloves cross contaminate raw with cooked etc all the time.


----------



## durangojo

A few nights....

Grilled teriyaki chicken wings with spicy peanut sauce....i like my wings charred! 
Of course there were small bowls of the peanut sauce for dipping... I am truly a sucker when it comes to good chicken wings.
.




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 12, 2014








Southwest spiced seafood cakes(mexican shrimp, lump crabmeat) with tomato avocado lime relish, roasted butternut squash and leftover tex mex rice.





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 12, 2014


----------



## dcarch

jake t buds said:


> I guess you'll never be eating at my house.
> 
> I do however, treat my kitchen like a professional one. I clean my hands constantly during food prep and cooking. Use multiple side towels and use tools when appropriate. I won't stop poking steaks with my finger while on the grill, and sometimes I use my hands while plating a piece of fish, sliding it off the fish spatula. I wipe everything down and clean surfaces after everything is done so it's clean for the next meal. I don't pick my nose or sneeze in my hand before slicing tomato for a salad.
> 
> I do however, understand what you mean. I have friends that have a dog and do similar things like pet the dog and then grab a piece of cheese for the cheese board and use their hands to fill a bowl of chips. On the other hand, in a world where every cleaning liquid has to be "anti-bacterial" and antibiotics are being dumped in our water supply (as well as being prescribed for every infection), we will never be able to deal with bacteria like they did 100 years ago, even with general antibiotics. Sometimes I shudder when people protect their babies from everybody because they don't want "cooties." On a side note, I've heard that babies weened on breast milk were less prone to infections and colds than formula, picking up antibodies from the mother.
> 
> And yes, I've seen food preparers with gloves cross contaminate raw with cooked etc all the time.


Actually, I am very relaxed about this kind of things. I have two standards. Relaxed, anything goes when I am eating by myself, and extreme clean when I have to cook for others, including the use of a germicidal UV light to completely sanitize the entire environment.

I was in a restaurant lunching with someone. My fork dropped to the floor. I picked it up and start eating with it again. My friend was shocked. Told me I was going to die. I challenged him $100, that I would wipe a piece of chicken on the floor and eat it. I did. But I didn't take his $100.

There is no question that our entire system is designed to create more powerful deadly germs and weaker and weaker humans. Today, we survive because we spend $110 billion dollars each year to keep us alive.

dcarch


----------



## jake t buds

dcarch said:


> Actually, I am very relaxed about this kind of things. I have two standards. Relaxed, anything goes when I am eating by myself, and extreme clean when I have to cook for others, including the use of a germicidal UV light to completely sanitize the entire environment.
> 
> I was in a restaurant lunching with someone. My fork dropped to the floor. I picked it up and start eating with it again. My friend was shocked. Told me I was going to die. I challenged him $100, that I would wipe a piece of chicken on the floor and eat it. I did. But I didn't take his $100.
> 
> There is no question that our entire system is designed to create more powerful deadly germs and weaker and weaker humans. Today, we survive because we spend $110 billion dollars each year to keep us alive.
> 
> dcarch


If I remember correctly, there was a study done to verify the 3 second rule (something hits the floor and you pick it up to eat it) and how much bacteria it collects. The study revealed that you have 18 seconds to pick something up before real bacteria starts to collect. Hair, dust, and other non food related particles notwithstanding. We're talking regular floor. Not one where there are feces and such, even though we track through all kinds of sh*t (pun intended) when walking through the streets.

Another study revealed that wearing flip flops also collect all kinds of nasty on your feet during the course of a day - but this kind of stuff makes for real nice 6 'o clock news reports guaranteed to stir up controversy and yuckiness even though it doesn't affect us one bit. I saw a documentary about recycling waste water into perfectly good potable drinking water but some people simply won't drink it because it came from waste sewer water. Some people get the hebie jebies from people touching food even though it probably doesn't have any ill effects - even if you touched your dog. Cross contamination from raw to cooked food is another thing, though. Whatever, I ramble. . .

Disclaimer : There are no studies or reports to substantiate any claims made by the aforementioned poster.


----------



## eastshores

Most people unknowingly ingest flies, or various other "disease carry insects" .. if your immune system is comprised, such as in infants or the elderly or someone having an immune-disease then cross contamination, or potentially small amounts of bacteria could be dangerous. In most healthy people, we can and do handle small amounts of baddies every day without skipping a beat. That said, I still choose to wash hands frequently and take measures to ensure I don't cross contaminate because I feel it's the professional and responsible thing to do.


----------



## koukouvagia

jake t buds said:


> I guess you'll never be eating at my house.
> 
> I do however, treat my kitchen like a professional one. I clean my hands constantly during food prep and cooking. Use multiple side towels and use tools when appropriate. I won't stop poking steaks with my finger while on the grill, and sometimes I use my hands while plating a piece of fish, sliding it off the fish spatula. I wipe everything down and clean surfaces after everything is done so it's clean for the next meal. I don't pick my nose or sneeze in my hand before slicing tomato for a salad.
> 
> I do however, understand what you mean. I have friends that have a dog and do similar things like pet the dog and then grab a piece of cheese for the cheese board and use their hands to fill a bowl of chips. On the other hand, in a world where every cleaning liquid has to be "anti-bacterial" and antibiotics are being dumped in our water supply (as well as being prescribed for every infection), we will never be able to deal with bacteria like they did 100 years ago, even with general antibiotics. Sometimes I shudder when people protect their babies from everybody because they don't want "cooties." On a side note, I've heard that babies weened on breast milk were less prone to infections and colds than formula, picking up antibodies from the mother.
> 
> And yes, I've seen food preparers with gloves cross contaminate raw with cooked etc all the time.


I would eat at your house, it's not about all home cooks. But yes pet owners in particular frighten me and have seen similar things often. And you can't pay me to eat dip unless I'm the first to get to it.


----------



## chef torrie

Lazy late night dinner. Crazy night at the restaurant. By the time I got home kids were asleep, wife had already eaten and is in bed watching TV. Made a very quick, not so pretty at all omelette. Inside diced green pepper, some leftover ham from the other night, and some good fontina. Topped with some guac, green tomato piccalilli, with a tad bit of sriracha.

Not pretty but I was tired and craving eggs. Got the job done.





  








20140612_234519.jpg




__
chef torrie


__
Jun 13, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Chef Torrie said:


> Not pretty but I was tired and craving eggs. Got the job done.


At least you had the energy to take a snapshot.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@durangojo those wings look AWESOME!

I love the drumettes

I have a recipe for mochi-ko-garlic chicken made with the drumettes or boneless better yet that I think you'd like


----------



## oldschool1982

durangojo said:


> I am truly a sucker when it comes to good chicken wings.


Jo, you said it! You and me both!

Great looking wings and you had me at charred!


----------



## oldschool1982

Chef Torrie said:


> Lazy late night dinner. Crazy night at the restaurant. By the time I got home kids were asleep, wife had already eaten and is in bed watching TV. Made a very quick, not so pretty at all omelette. Inside diced green pepper, some leftover ham from the other night, and some good fontina. Topped with some guac, green tomato piccalilli, with a tad bit of sriracha.
> 
> Not pretty but I was tired and craving eggs. Got the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140612_234519.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chef torrie
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 13, 2014


I remember those day's. You're one up on me for cooking in the first place. Mine was usually taco hell! Most of the time it was less nauseating that the thought of heating up one more saute pan!


----------



## jake t buds

*Grilled Asparagus/ Caramelized Onion/ Fresh Oregano Pizza *





  








photo-4.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 13, 2014








And some fresh parmesan.


----------



## pollopicu

Oh God, i love white pizza. Looks delish, JakeT.


----------



## dcarch

Jake, what kind of oven did you use? The amazing pizza looks like it came out from a wood brick oven.

Duragojo, I am running out to get some wings, after seeing yours.

Eastshores, That's a delicious potato salad.

---------------------------------------------------------

A couple of dishes.

dcarch

Sous vide Lamb, ramp jam and yams.





  








lamblegrampsyams4.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 13, 2014












  








lamblegrampsyams2.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 13, 2014












  








lamblegrampsyams.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 13, 2014








Chicken thigh, spaghetti squash, odds and ends veggies, and black garlic.





  








chickenspaghettisquash.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 13, 2014












  








chickenspaghettisquash2.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 13, 2014








My video on how to cut a hard squash:


----------



## eastshores

@dcarch your platings are beautiful, and very rustic/welcoming. Food looks awfully tasty too!


----------



## loomchick

I saw the movie "Chef" this afternoon and came away desperate for a Cubano.  Unfortunately, there was nothing near by . . . so I swung by a little hole-in-the-wall restaurant that does fabulous El Salvadoran food.  I'm very very happy!  I still want a Cubano.  Maybe tomorrow.

BTW, as far as sanitation in people's home kitchens . . . I'm usually fine if I know they've washed their hands . . . unless they pick up their cell phone.  Too many people go everywhere with them, including the bathroom and I don't know anyone that regular cleans their cell phone cases and screens.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Loomchick said:


> ... BTW, as far as sanitation in people's home kitchens . . . I'm usually fine if I know they've washed their hands . . . unless they pick up their cell phone. Too many people go everywhere with them, including the bathroom and I don't know anyone that regular cleans their cell phone cases and screens.


EEEWWW! YUCK!

I've never thought about _that_


----------



## teamfat

Tried something a bit diferent tonight.  Grilled some chicken thighs and wings. To sauce the wings instead of using the typical tabasco or cayenne based hot sauce, I used some Chinese hot bean sauce, made buy the Har Har Pickle Food Factory. It was a tad on the salty side, but quite tasty.

No cell phones were involved.

mjb.


----------



## loomchick

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> EEEWWW! YUCK!
> 
> I've never thought about _that_


Didn't mean to gross anyone out . . . but, keep this in mind the next time you see someone handle food and their cell phone at the same time. Same thing for medical professionals. Once they touch their cell phones, they need to wash their hands again.


----------



## eastshores

You are all scared of cooties! It's the little pin prick you get .. at that friends you've never been to.. that will land you in the hospital with a necrotic wound fighting MRSA with intravenous antibiotics. If you want to be scared.. be scared of that /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

DH and are just getting over viral gastroenteritis that we got at the end of our road trip... I try to be very careful about that when we travel, but it got us anyways, not fun (what else could have happened on this trip?). We figured out how and where it happened, never eating there again!


----------



## rick alan

Loomchick said:


> Didn't mean to gross anyone out . . . but, keep this in mind the next time you see someone handle food and their cell phone at the same time. Same thing for medical professionals. Once they touch their cell phones, they need to wash their hands again.


Ordinary people-germs I can handle - but I just stay away from hospitals, 'cause the germs there you really need to worry about. Careful around nursing homes too.

Eat well, (we know how to do that) know about all the suppliments out there and take the high-grade ones (does not include centrum Silver, Oneaday, etc), exercise some, keep your movements supple and breathing deep and regular. Then at least you can worry a little less about [the "ordinary"] germs.

Rick


----------



## jake t buds

@Pollopicu - thanks 

@dcarch - I have a brick oven in the back of my kitchen, and use some hickory wood chips inside to give it that smokey flavor. I run it 24/7.

Um. No. I wish.

It's a Magic Chef gas oven. I use a pizza stone though. My partner and I have been tweaking dough recipes and are experimenting with different additives - honey, dry yeast vs live etc. - but the recipe is from a bread book by Richard Bertinet.


----------



## mike9

Steak, red potatoes fried in duck fat, sauteed mushrooms and a green salad.





  








IMG_20140613_175300_zps92981365.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 14, 2014


----------



## durangojo

@ Kgirl.....thanks....I'll take that recipe whenever you're up to it.
hope you're over the hump and on your way back from 'the other side'. Solids yet? or is that tmi? As you know, it's essential to keep hydrated, more so because of where you live in the middle of the desert. So,drink up...water,soup,electrolytes, lots of broth....miso is magical.

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mike9 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140613_175300_zps92981365.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 14, 2014


That's a beautiful knife and board, although I'm not a knife-nut... and what was in the glass there, Mike?

I WISH I could eat, _just eat period!_


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Let's call this linner :





  








udon bowl.jpeg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 14, 2014








DH's noddle bowl made with Udon

noodles, won ton, kamaboko and char siu





  








saimin bowl.jpeg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 14, 2014








and my bowl, made with Saimin noddles,

won ton and char siu

... we'll see this settles in, shall we say, @durangojo this will be our first solid type of food.

Thank goodness I keep packettes of dried miso soup in the pantry and homemade soups and broths in the deep freeze.

WHEW, I'm pooped!


----------



## mike9

K-Girl the knife is a Murray Carter "free style" with a kurouchi finish.  I made the handle from flam maple and honduran rosewood - the glass contains a nice crisp Sauvignon Blanc.  Be well soon.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mike that's just stunning, you MADE that knife? WOW! So many talents here at Chef Talk!

SB? I'm going to try a glass (Trader Joe's from Chile) tomorrow, 'linner' is staying down pretty well /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## oldschool1982

Tonight was London Broil........or at least my version of it.

Started with flank steak that I added around 3 weeks of additional wet-age. Marinated in Worcestershire sauce, Key Lime juice and a little garlic. Grilled on the Weber with some really hot coals and served with some sauteed, sliced mushrooms with a Glace de Viande** for the meat and sides of a baked potato and haricot verts





  








london broil 05.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 14, 2014












  








london broil 02.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 14, 2014








**this version is a simple beef stock and Cabernet reduction with tomato paste and white pepper to taste.

It's reduced from 6 cups (above) down to one cup. (below)





  








london broil 04.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 14, 2014


----------



## eastshores

Nice! Is that kind of a poor/hungry mans demi glace?


----------



## oldschool1982

eastshores said:


> Nice! Is that kind of a poor/hungry mans demi glace?


Actually.......it's just a slightly different and simplified version of a glace I used in my Professional kitchens. There, I would roast off veal breast and beef femur bones (no knuckles) along with vegetables, all painted with tomato paste in the proper form to prepare a Glace de Veau.

Here at home for the last couple years, we've been buying the Kitchen Basics low sodium beef stock and reducing. It actually works very well especially when you don't want to go through the whole process at home.....roasting, Espangole, reducing, etc..... Plus, finding bones with no knuckles is a nightmare these days. If you're wondering why no knuckles, I hate to use them because of the cartilage and the gelatine effect. It somehow takes away from the sauce IMHO. Take note that there is no flour roux or liaison that gets near this.....it's just a pure reduction plain and simple. Every so often I would wisk in a couple pieces of Plugra unsalted or Remy after it was cooled slightly but that's it.

For the record, it took about 2 hours to complete and.....the DD loves the stuff. Even the DW uses it and she never uses sauce of any kind when it comes to meats or potatoes. Even went back for seconds on the sauce.

edited for spelling


----------



## genemachine

flipflopgirl said:


> Someone can wallpaper their kitchen with http://www.servsafe.com/home certificates but it doesn't mean crap.
> 
> Unless those gloves are changed everytime something is touched cross contamination is a given.
> 
> I would rather have a cook wash hands frequently than mindlessly cook with the same pair of gloves for hours,.thinking the gloves are keeping the food clean.
> 
> OBTW.... eastshores potato salad is right at the top of my favorite food list and yours is the one I would load up on at a family reunion.
> 
> mimi


A bit late, but to comment on this - I have years of work experience in a biochemical lab, where the slightest contamination would ruin your samples immediately. I went through a 100-piece pack of gloves a day, easily. Anything else is inbdeed window dressing. When cooking, I just wash my hands. Gloves only when I prepare stuff for curing or fermenting, anything else is paranoia.


----------



## dcarch

Everything about sushi making is handled by bare hands.

I think things are going nuts. Here in NY, now I see sanitizing hand wipes next to elevator up/down buttons.

dcarch


----------



## eastshores

GeneMachine said:


> A bit late, but to comment on this - I have years of work experience in a biochemical lab, where the slightest contamination would ruin your samples immediately. I went through a 100-piece pack of gloves a day, easily. Anything else is inbdeed window dressing. When cooking, I just wash my hands. Gloves only when I prepare stuff for curing or fermenting, anything else is paranoia.


This is perfectly true! Good deal GM


----------



## mike9

I didn't make the knife just the handle.  The ones that come with the knife are pretty plain Jane.  Like Murray says - you buy the knife and get the handle for free.


----------



## oldschool1982

Tonight, the DD cooked me a very nice Fathers Day dinner. I wasn't allowed in the kitchen the whole time so I can't provide any pictures or the food but I do have one of the end result. She did a tremendous job and I really enjoyed the meal. She even seasoned the pork just perfectly.

Stuffed double thick, bone-in pork chops with garlic buttered noodles and a nice garden salad. We also had Devils food cupcakes for dessert. Granted it wasn't the best choice in foods for the diet I'm on but this is something she loves to prepare and it was all her choice. Plus, a break once in a while won't hurt too much.





  








Fathers day dinner 001.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 16, 2014








Happy Fathers Day to all you Fathers on the site!


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Spinach & ricotta quiche*

I used a 1 kilo (2lb) pack of fresh baby spinach, 250 gram of ricotta and 100 gram cream plus 2 whole eggs, a small handfull of grated parmezan, a few slices of dried prosciutto cut in small strips. Dough made from 200 gram flour, 100 gram butter, 1 egg, 2 tbsp. of milk, salt.

The spinach was wilted in a large non-stick wok in a little olive oil, after sweating 2 cloves of garlic with a sprinkle of chili flakes. Season well! Leave to cool a bit and squeeze all the water out, then run a sharp knife through the spinach a few times.

Blind bake the dough for 15 minutes, then bake the empty quiche for another 10 minutes.

Filling; mix ricotta with cream, this will get rid of the gritty structure of the ricotta. Mix in the eggs, s&p, then the parmezan, prosciutto and spinach. Mix nicely and fill the quiche. Put a little grated parmezan on top. Bake for another 30-35 minutes. Serve luke warm like any other quiche. Glorious!





  








SpinazieProsciuttoRicottaTaart.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 17, 2014


----------



## ordo

Beautiful quiche CB, a must do for me, as well as the olive quiche by Jake.

But you still owe me that lard dough!


----------



## chrisbelgium

ordo said:


> ...But you still owe me that lard dough!


I know my friend, it's still on my to do list /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## oldschool1982

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Spinach & ricotta quiche*
> 
> I used a 1 kilo (2lb) pack of fresh baby spinach, 250 gram of ricotta and 100 gram cream plus 2 whole eggs, a small handfull of grated parmezan, a few slices of dried prosciutto cut in small strips. Dough made from 200 gram flour, 100 gram butter, 1 egg, 2 tbsp. of milk, salt.
> 
> The spinach was wilted in a large non-stick wok in a little olive oil, after sweating 2 cloves of garlic with a sprinkle of chili flakes. Season well! Leave to cool a bit and squeeze all the water out, then run a sharp knife through the spinach a few times.
> 
> Blind bake the dough for 15 minutes, then bake the empty quiche for another 10 minutes.
> 
> Filling; mix ricotta with cream, this will get rid of the gritty structure of the ricotta. Mix in the eggs, s&p, then the parmezan, prosciutto and spinach. Mix nicely and fill the quiche. Put a little grated parmezan on top. Bake for another 30-35 minutes. Serve luke warm like any other quiche. Glorious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpinazieProsciuttoRicottaTaart.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 17, 2014


@ChrisBelgium,

That quiche sounds great?

I was wondering........have you ever considered cold wilting the spinach? There's an Italian savory pastry type pie I posted about once, pictured below. It has been made with Swiss chard but spinach has often been substituted.





  








Enjou aka spinach pies 010.jpg




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 17, 2014








You do this with a touch extra olive oil and toss with your garlic, chili pepper flakes and S&P in a mixing bowl. Let set covered either in the refrigerator or on the counter for around 15 minutes and then follow your own listed procedures of preparing the quiche. I.e. squeeze juice, chop, etc. This allows for a "less cooked" texture and flavor. The only thing you might wish to change is pre-sweating the garlic. The pastry I make has a more prevalent garlic flavor but that's one of the pies characteristics.


----------



## mezzaluna

I wanted to make a beef roast on the grill for my husband but the butcher didn't have a small rib roast (or any of them, for that matter). All he had were rump roasts (too lean) and sirloin tips of the wrong size. So I had him cut a 3.5 pound sirloin steak and give me some thick slices of beef fat with it. I seasoned the steak well, laid a couple of slices of the fat in the bottom of a foil roasting pan, then laid the meat on top. I chopped about a cup and a half of the rest of the fat in small dice, tossed it with some more of the seasoning (kosher salt, pepper, herb de provence, sage, garlic) and patted the mixture on top. I put it on the (Weber gas) grill and roasted it over indirect heat. It came out perfectly moist, tender and juicy, good enough to serve to guests. All I had to do after resting it was brush off the fat bits (that was hard to do without munching a few of those crispy bits) and slice it up. Here's the meat ready to cook.





  








Suet Beef Roast.jpg




__
mezzaluna


__
Jun 17, 2014








I have a FoodSaver, so the leftovers will be used to make shepherd's pie or pot pie.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Interesting suggestion, @oldschool1982 , never heard of that technique. You do mean that the spinach wilts under the influence of the other ingredients, don't you?

Could you please repeat shortly how your Italian savory pastry is made? I'm still looking for alternatives.

Ordo posted this interesting video for making quiche and empenada pastry with basically flour and beef fat. Still have to try that out too; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/69652/what-did-you-have-for-dinner/3450#post_469505


----------



## oldschool1982

Chris,

Yes. But I do need to correct the time....about an hour. You can also take it a step further and, instead of tossing, place the leaves in layers in the bowl and season each layer.

As far as a recipe;

I apologize for not having exact measurements but that's how my grandmother did things.

I came up with around 6c flour, 1Tbsp yeast, 1 Tbsp salt, 1/2 c leaf lard (vegetable shortening), 3 eggs and enough water to bind. Start with 1-1/2 cups and you have to look at this from a feel perspective. The dough is soft but not sticky. You also don't bloom the yeast, you just dissolve it in 1/2 cup of the total amount of water.

Knead to incorporate and keep dough warm, let stand for 30 minutes or so. Then continue to knead again until the dough starts to tear or form holes. Place on floured surface and roll to desired thickness (1/8"). Cut into 10" circles (I use an inverted pie plate) and fill entire pastry with filling to with-in 1/2" of edge. Brush edge with water, fold over, crimp edges and brush entire pastry top with egg wash. Cut 3 slits in top to vent and bake 375 until golden brown.

The pastry is also used in another spiral rolled bread. Pictured below.





  








Enjou aka spinach pies 012.jpg




__
oldschool1982


__
Jun 17, 2014








The filling for it is fried peppers,canned whole tomatoes, garlic and olive oil. You can add anything from prosciutto to cheese or anything else you can think up. Just make certain the ingredients are dry as well. The pastry does expand and can split. This one survived.


----------



## jarmo

Spicy meatballs with love.





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jun 17, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jun 17, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jun 17, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jun 17, 2014












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jun 17, 2014












  








6.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jun 17, 2014


----------



## dcarch

Jarmo said:


> Spicy meatballs with love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jarmo
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 17, 2014


I see table for one.

Are you always this romantic when you are eating alone?

dcarch /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## jarmo

dcarch said:


> I see table for one.
> 
> Are you always this romantic when you are eating alone?
> 
> dcarch /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


Hah hah.. Yes of course.

Table for two.





  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jun 17, 2014


----------



## oldschool1982

@Mezzaluna

That's definitely a different take on "larding" meat. I guess it adds a ton of flavor and the fat just sheds off the meat instead of being infused internally? I guess it would help in providing some tasty drippings for gravy too.

I haven't larded any cuts since my first year out of culinary school. However, since then taking a different approach, I've been known to save/buy/ask-for waste fat cap to cook along side leaner meats on the char-grill. This was also the best way I found to aid in performing a Pittsburgh rare on coals or char-grill (I hate when places use oil or worse) but I've never seen that. Maybe I just don't remember. Anyhow, I'll have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## ordo

I made a beef stew, with the head of a tenderloin.





  








14445275512_786f359de8_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 17, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

Great looking food people. I'm hungry.

*Zucchini Pizza*

Grated zucchini, salted and drained, squeezed dry. Mix with

gruyere and a bit of Mozzarella, So simple, so good. Tried

the sheet pan instead of the pizza stone. Excellent, I must

say. Not like a cracker but crispy nonetheless. It withstood

the ordo vertical challenge.





  








photo-5.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 17, 2014








Sunday's lunch. Also simple and plebeian. Yet so good.

Fried eggs with tortilla, black beans, Monterey pepper jack,

sour cream, cilantro, leftover sauce from the afore-posted

enchiladas. Easy to make as well. Win- Win.





  








photo-6.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 17, 2014


----------



## mezzaluna

@oldschool1982 , I thought this would be better than a solid sheet of fat because the meat would just kind of steam under that. And yes, the drippings were very, very tasty. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif Sort of beef gribenes, if you know what I mean. 

@jake t buds , at first glance I thought your egg dish was shakshukah. Looks really tasty!


----------



## mike9

A good friend just got back from Cape Cod today with a cooler full of striper and a bonus lot of scallops. I seared these in a mix of duck fat and grass fed butter. Sides are quinoa made with garlic, scallion, jalapeno, carrot and vegetable stock. Sourdough crostini are topped with a herbed goat cheese mix and duck rillet. We enjoyed this with a crisp 9-Pin cider. Hands down the best sear I've ever had on scallops. Crisp top and bottom and soft and yielding on the inside. Awesome - life is good!!





  








IMG_20140617_190832_zpse400f21c.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 17, 2014


----------



## oldschool1982

Simple tonight. No fuss, no muss.

The field grown tomatoes are starting to come in and they're definitely good around here so far this year. Can't wait for the Hanover crop to start hitting the market!

Anyhow, it was BLT's! The kind Mom would make;

Plain old, toasted white bread, mayo (light around here now), 1 huge piece of leaf lettuce, 4 strips of bacon, 2 slices of tomato (S&P of course), a small hand-full of chips and a bowl of chunky "gazpacho". Basically that's just all the ingredients of my gazpacho (much less tomato), cut into salad sized chunks and served as a side.

@jake t buds That Zucchini pizza looks mighty appetizing!

Same for the Beef stew @ordo and the strippers sounded great but scallops looked very tasty @Mike9 Quinoa makes a great side dish for any seafood. I especially like it with grilled shrimp and veggie kebabs.

Good thing it's snack time in a couple minutes......all the posts are making me hungry again!


----------



## greenranger

chicken.jpg




__
greenranger


__
Jun 18, 2014








Blackened Pan Seared Chicken Breast with Sriracca Ranch, Carmelized Onions, and Cornbread.


----------



## teamfat

oldschool1982 said:


> Enjou aka spinach pies 010.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 17, 2014


The other day I was thinking that a good challenge theme might be something stuffed inside pastry. Like this, or Cornish pasties, or empanadas, or calzones, or stromboli or ...


----------



## koukouvagia

oldschool1982 said:


> I was wondering........have you ever considered cold wilting the spinach? There's an Italian savory pastry type pie I posted about once, pictured below. It has been made with Swiss chard but spinach has often been substituted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjou aka spinach pies 010.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> oldschool1982
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 17, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do this with a touch extra olive oil and toss with your garlic, chili pepper flakes and S&P in a mixing bowl. Let set covered either in the refrigerator or on the counter for around 15 minutes and then follow your own listed procedures of preparing the quiche. I.e. squeeze juice, chop, etc. This allows for a "less cooked" texture and flavor. The only thing you might wish to change is pre-sweating the garlic. The pastry I make has a more prevalent garlic flavor but that's one of the pies characteristics.


That sounds like something I want to try!

I have recently discovered that one can make spanakopita using unwilted fresh spinach. I lay down the filo dough and sprinkle it with a tbsp of raw rice kernels. Then I lay down a mixture of sauteed leeks tossed with raw spinach. Mount it very high, several inches. Lay another layer of filo dough on it and press it down a bit, it will still be tall. It cooks down in the oven and it's amazing, a very fresh spinach taste.


----------



## chrisbelgium

A lot of wonderful dishes this last day!

@oldschool1982 Thanks for your explanations! Your yeast pastry is quite interesting!

*Meatballs in fresh tomato sauce with bulgur and chermoula*

I found these fresh San Marzano tomatoes in our supermarket, grown in my very own country. Obviously not grown in open air but what a great ingredient to make a tomato sauce with.

After the sauce was made, I sieved it but I added a generous tbsp. of freshly made chermoula just before serving, just to add a little "oumpfff" to the dish.





  








meatballs1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 18, 2014











  








meatballs2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 18, 2014


----------



## mike9

My wife was out so I only required a sandwich. "Skinny bun" with sliced, cold BBQ chicken breast and bacon. I smeared one side of the bun with duck rilletes and the other with ginger preserve and smokey habanero bbq sauce. After two bites I was having a moment . . . so I finished that one and promptly made another.





  








IMG_20140618_183706_zpsd30e57b0.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 18, 2014












  








IMG_20140618_183730_zps64d7640f.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 18, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

Everything looks great, guys. I've been working my body to the bone, almost 7 days a week, more than 10 hour days. I can't wait to have off and start cooking at home!


----------



## mezzaluna

@Mike9, anything with rillettes is heaven to me! Lucky you. Now you've got me thinking about making some myself, which I haven't done in ages.


----------



## nataly7

I will make ET it s mean egges with tomatos


----------



## kingnothing

Last night had Jerk chicken, marinade was made from scratch, with fried plantains, rice and peas and cabbage slaw. The chicken skin was perfectly crispy. We were both super hungry so plating was quick.




  








image.jpg




__
kingnothing


__
Jun 19, 2014


----------



## mike9

they had fresh Monkfish today so . . . breaded and sauteed Monkfish served over baby kale sauteed with garlic, blanched carrot, scallion, blanched and peeled grape tomatoes and some left over quinoa. It was delicious served with a crisp chardonnay.





  








IMG_20140619_184403_zps845ef10b.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 19, 2014


----------



## curiousmunchkin

Simple summer rolls showcasing (mostly) seasonal veg with a last-minute sauce of veg oil, sesame oil, honey, soy sauce, rice vinegar, and sriracha.





  








image.jpg




__
curiousmunchkin


__
Jun 20, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
curiousmunchkin


__
Jun 20, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Duck breast... with a tiny bit of Indian inspiration*

I'm enjoying reading about Indian cuisine these days, so maybe I was a bit under the influence when I made this yesterday.

There's a mix of spicy bell peppers at the bottom, pimped with lots of onions and spices that were cooked first for a very long time (makes all the difference!). The raw potato chunks were cooked separately with mustard seeds (no parboiling).

Duck was panfried only. At the end, several times brushed with a mix of honey and lemon juice.





  








MagretAardappelPaprika.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 20, 2014


__
cooking-duck
potato








@Mike9 Your monkfish sounds quite tasty! And, lovely picture, just like your scallop dish from a few days ago!


----------



## pollopicu

Very nice, Chris.


----------



## happyhound

Kokanee. Pan seared whole. Served with a sweet soy, fish sauce and lemon grass and grated ginger sauce; rice and cold beer.




  








2002.JPG




__
happyhound


__
Jun 20, 2014


----------



## mike9

Nice - it really is fish season.  I was hoping for some Boston Mackerel to grill, but ended up with the Monk instead.  One store near us carries whole anchovies frozen and they are great on the grill.


----------



## azfoodie

Chicken and potatoes cooked in a dry, spicy and garlicky curry.





  








10478207_10204054749514241_7000006330799631942_n.j




__
azfoodie


__
Jun 21, 2014


__
potato


----------



## teamfat

Nice lookin' curry, @AZFoodie

I've been having computer issues with my servers, got to bed last "night" about 7 am. The grilled lemongrass beef and lentil salad I had planned did not come to fruition, took a quick pasta, pepperoni, salami type salad instead.

There was a jicama, corn and black bean salad there that was really tasty, a good dose of lime juice and cilantro - I'm going to try making some in the next few days.

mjb.


----------



## lagom

Plain and simple. Home made granola, cottege cheese and strawberries from the garden.




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jun 22, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*"Maatjes" or "Maatjesharing" or "Hollandse Nieuwe"...*

We're now in the season that our neighbours from Holland produce a lot of this delicacy, but what is it? They start catching these fishes in May.It's raw fish, more specific new young (virginal) herring that just reached this stage where it has a minimum fat content of... 16%. This year the fat content seems to be a lot higher. It is always sold like in the picture. Raw, salted and it has been in the freezers for at least 24 hours to kill any parasites. All of this is legally arranged in Holland. To be served as simple as possible, with a little chopped onion. I get rid of the onion and use shallot. Oh, and have a jenever with it, the ancestor of gin. Perfect "amuse-gueule" with your aperitif!





  








maatjes.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 22, 2014


__
cooking-seafood








*Pappardelle pasta with chicken and mushrooms in a creamy tarragon sauce*

Champignons sautéed in olive oil with a lot of garlic added halfway cooking time. Remove from the pan. Cube chicken breasts. Panfry on high heat; move chunks as little as possible to get a nice color very quickly! S&P. Remove from the pan. Deglaze the pan with chicken stock and reduce. Add cream and reduce some more. Add champignons and chicken and freshly chopped tarragon from the garden. Add boiled pappardelle. Simple as that.





  








PastaKipChampionDragonRoom.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 22, 2014


__
italian-cooking








Thanks PP!


----------



## ishbel

We are hosting lunch for 12 today..Darne of wild salmon, Jersey Royal new potatoes (best potatoes in the world, IMO!), locally grow asparagus, with home made mayonnaise.

The season for Jersey Royals and local asparagus is so short, we tend to overdose on them!



Puddings: Cranachan, a Scots pudding of raspberries (first of the season)whipped cream, toasted oats and whisky and Tipsy Laird, the Scots version of an English Trifle.


----------



## genemachine

@ChrisBelgium Damnit, Matjes season! Forgot about that one. Off to my fishmonger in the next few days!

Today, I took a break from the Challenge - after three weeks of Southeast Asian, a change was in order. Some improvised surf'n'turf pasta, prawns, roastbeef, ruccola, in a basic tomato sauce.





  








IMG_1429.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 22, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Yummy dishes everyone. I've been on a very peculiar diet lately and haven't made much of anything noteworthy of CT. But here's an awesome salad I made this weekend, seriously crunchy and refreshing! Cucumbers, celery, radishes, and orange tomatoes with a lemon sour cream dill dressing (not pictured).




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 22, 2014


----------



## greenranger

GeneMachine said:


> @ChrisBelgium Damnit, Matjes season! Forgot about that one. Off to my fishmonger in the next few days!
> 
> Today, I took a break from the Challenge - after three weeks of Southeast Asian, a change was in order. Some improvised surf'n'turf pasta, prawns, roastbeef, ruccola, in a basic tomato sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1429.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 22, 2014


This looks amazing!


----------



## lagom

Awsome salad K


----------



## kylesgranny7

Tonight we're going to have hamburgers stuff with smokey cheddar, bacon and onion. They'll be served on homemade rolls with lettuce and tomato. Yesterday I made a Greek pasta salad to go along with it. This is the first time I've made this, so I'm hoping it all comes out good!


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jun 22, 2014







In keeping with the theme of simplicity, smoked pork tenderloin chips, parm crackers and a stags leap petit syrah 97( my favorite of my all time favorite, 6 bottles remaining in my stash) at the beach down the street. Life is good.


----------



## koukouvagia

@Ishbel you're back? Pics!

I wish I could taste those potatoes, I have a soft spot for potatoes.


----------



## butzy

@chrisbelgium: you are making me very jealous with that herring!
But believe it or not, I managed to find some rolmops the other day, and it was not bad.

For dinner: I just had some soup with a couple of slices freshly baked bread


----------



## chrisbelgium

butzy said:


> @chrisbelgium: you are making me very jealous with that herring!
> But believe it or not, I managed to find some rolmops the other day, and it was not bad.


Hahahaha...I knew you would drool all over those maatjes, Butzy. And they were so good, simply and very literally melting in the mouth. Looks like only you and Gene are probably the few ones who know what maatjes are. They are particularly delicious this year due to the very high fat content.

We -us Belgians- are also desperately looking forward to the next goodie coming from Holland in a good month's time.... mussels from Zeeland... mmmmmmmm!


----------



## eastshores

Still using what I can from the garden. I had a nice zucchini and have had lots of tomatoes so I combined the two. The zucchini, fresh tomato slices, tomato sauce, crumbled sausage then topped with mozzarella and parmesan. I sort of broiled it on the grill and to go with it strip steaks were on sale, so marinated them in a mixture of oil, worcestershire, red wine vinegar and soy.





  








dinner.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 24, 2014


----------



## teamfat

I was poking around looking for something to make for the challenge. Oddly enough, though, I went for something Chinese instead - orange beef





  








orange_beef1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jun 24, 2014








This may be the first time I've velveted beef, I can't remember. Fairly basic ingredients - scallions, bok choy, ginger and garlic along with strips of orange zest. Many of the recipes I looked at included hot chilies, but I left those out due to Karen's taste.





  








orange_beef2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jun 24, 2014








We were quite impressed with the final result, very tasty. I will be making this again, and not be so timid on the fried orange zest strips next time.

mjb.


----------



## ordo

teamfat: you have to try slow cooked pork ribs with mandarin peel. Very tasty, easy to make and infallible.


----------



## genemachine

ChrisBelgium said:


> Hahahaha...I knew you would drool all over those maatjes, Butzy. And they were so good, simply and very literally melting in the mouth. Looks like only you and Gene are probably the few ones who know what maatjes are. They are particularly delicious this year due to the very high fat content.


 What's your favourite dish with them, Chris? Apart from eating them as they come, of course... I like some fresh beans and new potatoes with them.

Well, today, however, I ventured a bit farther out - trying some recipes from a new book. The Middle East it is.

Kebab'e Kubide - minced lamb kebabs. Lamb, eggs, onions, salt, pepper, cumin, coriander, cinnamon and a bit of sumak, not shown. Knead a dough, fix on skewers - you really should use broad ones, I had none, though, and grill.





  








IMG_1433.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 24, 2014











  








IMG_1434.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 24, 2014












  








IMG_1436.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 24, 2014











  








IMG_1440.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 24, 2014








On the side - sultan resat pilav - an aubergine pilav. Aubergines, onions, tomatoes, salt, pepper, rice, mint.





  








IMG_1437.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 24, 2014











  








IMG_1439.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 24, 2014








And, of course, jajig - yoghurt with cucumbers, garlic and mint.





  








IMG_1432.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 24, 2014








And all together.





  








IMG_1441.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 24, 2014


----------



## mike9

Tonight was pizza on the grill. I used multigrain crust and the pizza on the left is a dry sausage, vidalia onion, and a sweet holland pepper, fresh mozzarella and a home made sauce. Pizza on the right was second on the stones - I kicked up the sauce with some garlic cholula, same cheese, anchovies and fresh peach and pineapple slices. Tell you what - that is a great tasting combo and really both are delicious. I highly recommend doing pizza on your grill - it's almost July - why heat up the kitchen?





  








IMG_20140624_191446_zpsbb7e0922.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 25, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

Kinda hard posting with the sad news. We must move on. It's what most would want.

I wish I could participate more in the SE Asia challenge- I had numerous dishes lined up but got busy- and now on a travel thing so I'm done for now. BUT, in trying to use up ingredients before my trip, I present a Chinese style stir fry:

Chili oil, Red bell pepper, onions, garlic, ginger, serrano chili, zucchini, carrots, snow peas, rice wine (with corn starch), left over roast chicken, Chinkiang vinegar, soy sauce and toasted sesame oil as dressing. Scallion garnish. All I have left is green leaf lettuce.





  








image.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 25, 2014







Hope it's not blurry. I'm on a mobile device.

A big toast to our departed chef talk member.

Cheers.


----------



## koukouvagia

...


----------



## chef torrie

jake t buds said:


> Kinda hard posting with the sad news. We must move on. It's what most would want.
> 
> I wish I could participate more in the SE Asia challenge- I had numerous dishes lined up but got busy- and now on a travel thing so I'm done for now. BUT, in trying to use up ingredients before my trip, I present a Chinese style stir fry:
> 
> Chili oil, Red bell pepper, onions, garlic, ginger, serrano chili, zucchini, carrots, snow peas, rice wine (with corn starch), left over roast chicken, Chinkiang vinegar, soy sauce and toasted sesame oil as dressing. Scallion garnish. All I have left is green leaf lettuce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jake t buds
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 25, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it's not blurry. I'm on a mobile device.
> 
> A big toast to our departed chef talk member.
> 
> Cheers.


Did somebody pass away or something happen to somebody that I'm not aware of?

I'm confused.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

[thread="81228"]Remembering Chef And Cheftalk Moderator Pete Mccracken [/thread]
@Chef Torrie very sad news


----------



## chef torrie

Wow I just heard of this. Terribly sad news.

Rest easy, chef.


----------



## mike9

Sad news indeed. I feel for his family.


----------



## chrisbelgium

GeneMachine said:


> What's your favourite dish with them, Chris? Apart from eating them as they come, of course... I like some fresh beans and new potatoes with them.
> 
> Well, today, however, I ventured a bit farther out - trying some recipes from a new book. The Middle East it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1441.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 24, 2014


I hardly ever serve anything else with maatjes, Gene, and if I do, it's mostly in a simple salad.

BTW, absolutely love your kebab dish! Great picture too.


jake t buds said:


> Chili oil, Red bell pepper, onions, garlic, ginger, serrano chili, zucchini, carrots, snow peas, rice wine (with corn starch), left over roast chicken, Chinkiang vinegar, soy sauce and toasted sesame oil as dressing. Scallion garnish. All I have left is green leaf lettuce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jake t buds
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 25, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it's not blurry. I'm on a mobile device.


The picture is not blurry at all, Jake,... too bad you didn't choose to post the picture in the larger format, this presentation certainly deserves it. Lo-ve-ly!


----------



## flipflopgirl

eastshores said:


> Still using what I can from the garden. I had a nice zucchini and have had lots of tomatoes so I combined the two. The zucchini, fresh tomato slices, tomato sauce, crumbled sausage then topped with mozzarella and parmesan. I sort of broiled it on the grill and to go with it strip steaks were on sale, so marinated them in a mixture of oil, worcestershire, red wine vinegar and soy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinner.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> eastshores
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 24, 2014


Tasty.

Zuchs and tomatos are a classic combo.

Can be inserted into any cuisine with a simple change of spice/herbs.

Have not had this in a while.

Will seek out the zuch man at market today /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

... a glass of champagne raised in honor of PeteMcCracken, me ke aloha pumehana, Aloha oe kupuna PeteMcC


----------



## genemachine

flipflopgirl said:


> Tasty.
> 
> Zuchs and tomatos are a classic combo.
> 
> Can be inserted into any cuisine with a simple change of spice/herbs.
> 
> Have not had this in a while.
> 
> Will seek out the zuch man at market today /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> mimi


 If you want to really show off the combination, Robuchon has the the recipe for you. Slice the tomato to about 4/5ths, insert the zucchini slices, bake. Rather decorative.





  








Tomato&Zucchini.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jun 26, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Salade Niçoise*





  








SaladeNiçoise.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 26, 2014


__
 1

__
salads


----------



## genemachine

Nice one, Chris - I am still waiting for the fresh beans from my garden. First seed got eaten by whatever, so they gonna be late this year from the second seed. Only got some broad beans ready for harvest soon.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks Gene, the haricots were not local at all as you can imagine, but I never can resist those very thin ones that are available now.

You have fresh broad beans? Lucky you, those are so fantastic!


----------



## genemachine

ChrisBelgium said:


> Thanks Gene, the haricots were not local at all as you can imagine, but I never can resist those very thin ones that are available now.
> 
> You have fresh broad beans? Lucky you, those are so fantastic!


They will take probably 2 more weeks, but they are close to ready. This year, I had the completely opposite problem compared to last one. Last year, the whole spring was cold and wet here, this year, too hot and too dry. I'll show them off soon enough....

This year, I rented some space on the neighbours meadow behind my garden, so all the heat-loving stuff like tomatoes, cucumbers, zucchini, aubergines is out there in the greenhouse or under foil tunnels and my old vegetable beds are reserved for beans, peas and potatoes for now.

Also, some artichokes. I didn't even plant them out there - got some new ones in the greenhouse, but the one's from last year rebounded in the open air beds. In the middle of Bavaria. Hardcore plants, that.


----------



## greenranger

rlf53s.jpg




__
greenranger


__
Jun 26, 2014








I posted a challenge on my Facebook, first person to comment decided what I would eat for dinner. So I went to the grocery store and waited for the first comment. The winner posted baked spaghetti... Well I don't actually own a Pasta machine and I wasn't about to half ass it so this is what they got, noodles were hand cut and more like fettuccine.. Tomato concasse ... But OMG 10 tomatoes don't go very far I only had enough for the wife and I's dishes after I cooked the sauce.


----------



## genemachine

I am somewhat hooked on the middle-eastern stuff now. Sayyadiyah - rice and fish, with almonds, raisins, onions, seasoned with allspice, salt, pepper and saffron.





  








IMG_1443.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jun 26, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Great looking food everyone, it's so nice to see .


----------



## mike9

Tonight is leftover usage so some roasted corn, black beans, BBQ chicken thighs, a little onion and roasted garlic, some cilantro and guacamole between two whole grain low carb tortillas and we have: TACOQUESORITOS. A mix of taco, quesadilla, and burrito. On the grill and amazing - why would I ever order any of those again?





  








IMG_20140626_192516_zps5be2dab6.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 27, 2014








The reason I chose these tortillas is because they are on the sticky side and I can crimp the edges with a fork and they stay together. The brand name is "OLE"


----------



## christopherking

I  love that tomato and zucchini garnish!


----------



## azfoodie

Believe it or not.....





  








10393716_10204103004320581_1304999187285824915_n.j




__
azfoodie


__
Jun 27, 2014


----------



## dcarch

Amazing life!

I have said, substantial people are self-confident nice people, Peter McCracken is a good example.

Peter and I discussed "sous vide" thru PM, because he was not pleased with the emotional tone the topic was discussed in the Forum.

From Peter, " Sous vide is vacuum packed with seasonings and cooked to precise temperatures, whether water or oil bath or carefully controlled ovens, often for extended periods of time.

Low temperature cooking is generally longer duration and actually includes many forms of braising, some sealed or wrapped, others not.

Soft and hard cooked eggs can be low temperature, or not, but they are generally not _sous vide_, yet many claim they are, even though there is no packaging nor any vacuum.

Like many other activities, we appear to be _dumbing down_ to the lowest common denominator.

One of my most irritating terms is _sauté in water._ Say what?"

He totally understood sous vide is just another cooking tool, just like microwave oven, convection oven, or a deep fryer. They all perform differently.

So this dish, I am dedicating to you, Peter, and thanks for all your contributions to this Forum and to the world,

Sous vided shiitake stuffed rack of lamb, with black garlic sauce. Actually two racks were made, one rare at 127F, and one medium rare at 132F. At $25 a lb, Sous vide leaves no room for error.

dcarch





  








stuffedrackoflamb3_zps54fcaf2e.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 27, 2014












  








stuffedrackoflamb4_zps051980f7.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 27, 2014












  








stuffedrackoflamb2_zps5570102d.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 27, 2014












  








stuffedrackoflamb_zps8e51b944.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jun 27, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

Stunning dish, dcarch!


----------



## pollopicu

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Salade Niçoise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaladeNiçoise.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 26, 2014
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> __
> salads


Yum that looks so fresh and tasty.


----------



## ordo

*Shui Zhu Yu soup*

For tomorrow's fish





  








shui 1.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 27, 2014


----------



## ordo

And the dessert.

*Bread pudding.*





  








14336699239_5faf595549_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 28, 2014


----------



## mike9

Wow that looks tasty.


----------



## chrisbelgium

@Pollopicu Thanks, PP, that is as you know a true French classic, originally from the region of Nice (hence "Niçoise" for those who didn't know) at the French Riviera. Instantly addictive for people who never tried this summery dish. Salad, potato, fresh haricots, tomato, black olives, canned tuna (it has to be canned), eggs, anchovis and a garlicky vinaigrette. Plus a white or rosé wine of course and the right company.

@jake t bud I love the leeks which are my absolutely most preferred vegetables, love that fantastic cazuela and love the picture!

@ordo Breadpudding is so much appreciated in my own country too. Yours look so divine. Is that a caramel poured over it? mmmmm....


----------



## chefbuba

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Salade Niçoise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaladeNiçoise.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 26, 2014
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> __
> salads


Very nice Chris, I see a Nicoise in my future. Just planted a bunch of bibb lettuce, have some nice fingerling potatoes in the ground and will hopefully be canning some fresh albacore next month. Also have two different batches of green beans in the greenhouse, lots of tomatoes and the neighbor has fresh eggs!


----------



## koukouvagia

Pollopicu said:


> Yum that looks so fresh and tasty.





ChrisBelgium said:


> *Salade Niçoise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaladeNiçoise.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 26, 2014
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> __
> salads


How did you cook those eggs? Is the tuna room temp? Is everything room temp? What's the dressing.


----------



## teamfat

No pictures. What I did was bad enough without photographic evidence to back it up.

I worked an afternoon shift at the Utah Arts Festival today, serving beers at one of the beverage booths. Pretty easy work, shaded, a nice breeze blowing through, not even close to being as hectic as working the last shift on saturday.

So I get to go home, jump on my bike and pedal down the street. A mere 7 blocks to home, thought I was never going to make it. How did I get so tired and worn out?

Anyway, get home, prep the tea cured salmon for my wife to take to her party. Too tired yo finish up the pho I've got in the works, maybe tomorrow night. I think cheeseburger.  Too tired to mess with charcoal, pan fry it. But what surprised me is that I went to the store to get a couple thing, like ground beef. Didn't grind my own, as I prefer.

And I did something I thought I would never do. I bought a package of individually wrapped American cheese slices. Me, someone who is always talking about being wary of items where there's more packaging than product.

Bacon is crisp, the patty is done, go to assemble. I bypass the collection of exotic, spicy mustards, grab the plain jane American yellow.

Yep.  I have some culinary talent. I've made some interesting dishes. Tonight I made a burger that would cost you about a buck or two at the local fast food drive up window.

It was JUST what I needed!

mjb.


----------



## cheflayne

A Creole curry from Réunion Island





  








food3.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Jun 29, 2014








Réunionnais yellow chicken and banana curry


----------



## butzy

I had some left over spare ribs that I reheated in the oven.
Slightly underdone as I like the caveman feel when eating ribs, got to tear that meat of the bone with your teeth!
No pictures though


----------



## teamfat

butzy said:


> Slightly underdone as I like the caveman feel when eating ribs, got to tear that meat of the bone with your teeth!


Yep.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Steak frites, deepfried onion rings and a salad*

Our national dish, well, minus the onion rings which are not indigenous in my country. Mayo on homemade, handcut fries is no option.





  








SteakFritesSalade1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 29, 2014


----------



## lagom

Frites with mayo, homemade of course, one of my silent indulgences.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Lagom said:


> Frites with mayo, homemade of course, one of my silent indulgences.


You can come and get your official Flemish foodie card any time, Lagom /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium

chefbuba said:


> Very nice Chris, I see a Nicoise in my future. Just planted a bunch of bibb lettuce, have some nice fingerling potatoes in the ground and will hopefully be canning some fresh albacore next month. Also have two different batches of green beans in the greenhouse, lots of tomatoes and the neighbor has fresh eggs!


Thanks chef! I can imagine the satisfaction you feel when using all those fresh homegrown ingredients. And... canning your own tuna? My respects, sir!

Do you see any opportunity to adopt me for a short period in the immediate future?


Koukouvagia said:


> How did you cook those eggs? Is the tuna room temp? Is everything room temp? What's the dressing.


http://www.cheftalk.com/t/81269/my-salade-ni-oise


----------



## mike9

I bought 3.5lbs of chuck today and sliced it then put it in the freezer for 20 minutes.  I then ran it through the large die on my grinder then chilled it again before running that through my medium die.  I put my griddle on the gas grill and made the best cheese burgers anyone has had in a long, long time.  Yes I did the ball and mash diner style and they were delicious with a nice crust on the outside.  Sorry didn't have my phone on me, but with salt, pepper, American cheese, sliced dill pickle, tomato and lettuce they were amazing served on a toasted kaiser.


----------



## teamfat

Freshly ground chuck is my favorite burger meat.

Dinner tonight was Italian enchiladas, aka manicotti.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Hollandse Maatjes (raw new herring from Holland) with a potato salad*





  








MaatjesAardappelsaladeSla1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 30, 2014











  








MaatjesAardappelsaladeSla2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 30, 2014








Potato salad made with boiled cold potato (...right), red onion, celery, radish, apple, salt-preserved Moroccan lemon, chives, scallion. Mayo base, thinned with water and vinegar and piment d'Espelette. Only the bare minimum of the mayo base was used, just enough to keep the potato salad together.

The green stuff at the bottom is wilted lettuce mixed with a little cream, served cooled.

*Carré confiture for dessert*





  








CarréConfiture4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 30, 2014








Recipe; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/81282/carr-confiture


----------



## butzy

You keep rubbing it in, Chris/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

Just now you will post warm smoked eel, another thing I can't get here.

Anyway, I just had some left over Thai butternut, mince dish. Just needed taken out of the freezer and reheating.

I thinned it out a bit and made it into a noodle soup, but again no picture. So just a pic here of how I ate it originally (just think away the rice and sour cream and picture it in a bowl with extra liquid and added noodles and you got it !





  








thai mince butternut ****** lime tomato fish sauce




__
butzy


__
Jun 30, 2014


----------



## ordo

I did Mario Batalli's ragu alla bolognese.





  








14358049699_938d81ee5a_z.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 30, 2014








With penne:





  








14358167837_2db0b29d08_z.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jun 30, 2014








Nice, but in my opinion, nothing compares with long cook meats ragu, like oxtail, ossobucco, estofados, etc.


----------



## mike9

I stopped by the farm stand today and got two big bunches of basil and some peas.  I made a pesto with basil, peas, garlic, cashews, bacon, a little ghost pepper salt, some rock salt, pepper, parmesan and a really nice evoo from Chile.  Man is this good.  Served it with some Trottole and grilled Italian sausage - oh yeah!


----------



## pollopicu

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Hollandse Maatjes (raw new herring from Holland) with a potato salad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaatjesAardappelsaladeSla1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 30, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaatjesAardappelsaladeSla2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 30, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potato salad made with boiled cold potato (...right), red onion, celery, radish, apple, salt-preserved Moroccan lemon, chives, scallion. Mayo base, thinned with water and vinegar and piment d'Espelette. Only the bare minimum of the mayo base was used, just enough to keep the potato salad together.
> 
> The green stuff at the bottom is wilted lettuce mixed with a little cream, served cooled.
> 
> *Carré confiture for dessert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarréConfiture4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 30, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/81282/carr-confiture


Chris, Beau-ti-ful! love it all.

Ordo, not familiar with Batali's recipe, I've met him, and have a couple of his cookbooks, but have never gotten around to cooking any of his recipes. I must say, that sauce looks deliciously carmelized.


----------



## lagom

I was driving back home from Stockholm and we stoped at a Road side burger joint for an evening bite. While the burger was non descript the Moose and her 2 calves grazing in the field about 20 meters away made for a great ambiance. One of those rare times the food didnt matter.


----------



## chrisbelgium

butzy said:


> You keep rubbing it in, Chris/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif
> 
> Just now you will post warm smoked eel, another thing I can't get here....


Hahaha, dear butzy, I do understand you can only look at those beautiful maatjes coming from your own country, while living in Zambia.

Eel is indeed another one. Smoked eel is such a delight. I had thought to make "paling in het groen" or "eel in green" in English, a typical dish from around here made with fresh eel and lots of fresh herbs.

@Pollopicu Thanks PP!


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Amuse*

@butzy Avert your eyes, maatjes again! Sort of small one-bite canapé, made with (cold) purple Vitelotte potato, thick slice of maatje, topped with a salsa of red onion and fresh green jalapeño, marinated in 50/50 water/vinegar. Pimped with a touch of hot "rouille" made from mayo, harissa and garlic. You could easily use smoked salmon or smoked trout instead of maatjes.





  








VitelotteMaatjesAjuinJalapenoRouille.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 2, 2014








*Tortilla Española or tortilla de patatas*

Has nothing to do with mais or flour tortillas. Spanish tortilla is more like a thick omelet, made with eggs and potatoes, sometimes onion is added. Often served in small portions as a tapa.

Think also Italian frittata. The only difference is that a frittata is finished in the oven while a tortilla is cooked on the stovetop but has to be flipped; when almost done, slide the preparation out of the pan onto a large plate, cover with the pan holding it upside down, then turning plate and pan over in one go which is quite tricky to do. the tortilla is then finished on the stovetop.

The real secret of a good tortilla de patatas is to use potato chunks or fries that had been deepfried without coloring them! Here I used fries that were broken up after pre-frying them in oil. I also added scallions and a little left-over green beans which don't really belong there.





  








TortillaPatatas.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 2, 2014


----------



## jarmo

Chopsuey





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 2, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 2, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 2, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 2, 2014












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 2, 2014












  








6.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 2, 2014


----------



## mike9

Last night was clean out the ice box night.  1/4 lb of bacon, a leek, carrot, some celery, half a piece of andouille, an Italian link you get the picture.  It sure made a nice Gumbo. 

I hope this storm blows over I have a rack of baby backs to grill up and we're heading out to Michigan on Monday for a week.  There's no way in hell I want to put the oven on.


----------



## ordo

Jarmo said:


> 6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jarmo
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 2, 2014


Nice.


----------



## ordo

*Lasagna*





  








14557528361_2e76b68a18_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 2, 2014








Using Batalli's ragú which i have to say is very re-utilizable and gets better each day.

I added cream to the bechamel and made a garlic and salt infused EVOO sauce.


----------



## chef pam c

Had to do plate lunches for a client today so dinner is the same. Smothered Pork Chops, Mac and chz, cabbage, broccoli casserole, sweet potato soufflé. And to top it all off, made a 5 flavor Pound Cake and a Triple Chocolate layer cake. Threw in some homemade lemonade to wash it all down. Whew .,. Kids and hubby are happy, I'm tired!!


----------



## oldschool1982

Sadly, since plans this weekend have been scrubbed, we had one of the chickens I smoked yesterday served with sides of a cuke salad (euro cukes tossed in Greek yogurt with shaved Vidalia onions, dill, salt and pepper) and a purple potato salad made with shaved red onion, radishes and baby yellow peppers, fresh lime juice, cilantro, more Greek yogurt and curry. Lotsa shaved stuff. I figured I had the mandolin out for the cukes so why not put it to full use.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

It's WAY HOT here in Arizona (waiting for the monsoons to start)

I like to make up large batches of stuff to keep in the deep freeze, in reserve

I made pizza dough, a 5 pound bag of flour gave it's life for, and I cooked tonight's pizza on the gas grill

Topping tonight was cremini mushrooms along with the San Marzano crushed tomatoes, garlic and mozz

Ice cream sundaes for dessert

Hubby, very happy camper tonight

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## mike9

Storm held off so it was baby backs on the grill with slathered roast corn and field greens with a tomato vinaigrette. 

I'm making pizza on the grill tonight as well.  One will be a version of a Margarita with some of the tomato vinaigrette, some of the pesto from the other day and crumbled goat cheese with sun dried tomato and basil.  The other will be olive oil, anchovies, peach and pineapple slices with goat cheese.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Cavaillon melon and prosciutto*





  








CavaillonProsciutto.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 4, 2014








Summer starts when those small fragrant sweet cavaillons from France are ready to enjoy.


----------



## mike9

It was raining so no pizza - I had some left over pasta so the garlic olive oil mixture sauteed a can of rinsed anchovies, some more pesto, chopped bacon and heated the pasta in that then added some of the tomatoes.  Dessert was a pear and a peach - both ripe to perfection accompanied by a crisp sauvignon blanc.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Potato salad with turkey breast*

More info here; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/81210/potato-salad/30#post_474962





  








AardappelSaladeKalkoen1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 4, 2014


__
cooking-turkey
salads


----------



## lagom

Yesterday being the 4th of July we had a BBQ at the house for around 60 of our friends. Mix of yanks, brits, swedes, dutch, german, welch and finns. We had a spit roasted pig, grilled burgers that were a mix of 70% ground ribeye and 30% bacon, nice grilled footlongs for a starter and a bunch of salads, hummas, watermellon, princess tort, chips, cookies and of course beer. Some pics for your enjoyment


----------



## lagom

The guest of honor




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jul 5, 2014


----------



## lagom

Bacon burgers




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jul 5, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Wow wow wow Lagom how amazing this looks! What a spectacular celebration.

Salmon with a crust (grainy mustard, garlic, chives, olive oil) roasted and broiled. Served with herbed farro and broccoli




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 5, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 5, 2014


----------



## eastshores

Very nice Lagom! Love doing whole hog! We didn't have as large a group but my buddy brought his cabinet smoker and did two "beer can" chickens. I did about 12 lbs of pork shoulder. The rest of the family and friends brought deviled eggs, corn on the cob, baked beans, asparagus, lots of bread, watermelon, etc. Had a good time swimming to escape the Florida heat after 7.5 hrs of stoking the firebox! Here's what we ended up with from the smokers.





  








fourthsmokers.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 5, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

nice ES!

our house smells fantastic!

I made a chicken broccoli stir fry, the aroma of garlic, ginger and sesame oil is intoxicating


----------



## teamfat

That bark looks very tasty!

Did a pretty simple dinner tonight, chicken thigh paillards in a basic sauce. Karen liked it, and she surprised me with a comment.  Basically I put the chicken in a hot pan and cooked it most of the way. Removed the chicken, reduced the heat and sweated about 2 - 3 tablespoons of minced shallots. When the shallots were nice and soft I upped the heat, deglazed with a good dose of vermouth, some lemon juice and the juices that had collected under the chicken. Off the heat, add a couple tablespoons of butter.

Plated the chicken, spooned the sauce over.  As we are eating Karen says "What are those little brown bits? They are really tasty!"

Karen - who doesn't like onions, doesn't like garlic, doesn't like leeks, doesn't like shallots.

She is definitely coming around.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Rural paella with rabbit and quail*





  








PaellaKonijnKwartel4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 7, 2014








Recipe; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/81356/rural-paella-with-rabbit-and-quail


----------



## lagom

Looks nice chris. Im missing the next family trip to Spain in august( wife and kids going to pick up a puppy in Malaga, via Saltzburg, Nice,and Valencia.) So Ill have to wait till october to get some good paella. Unless I stop at your place on my way Munich in september.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks Lagom, it's a deal, but you have to let me go to Malaga instead, it's one of my all-time favorite places in Spain, also known here and there as Little Barcelona!


----------



## ordo

Very nices dishes here. Yesterday was pasta al forno, with spaghetti and the last beats of Batalli's ragú.





  








14589782602_b476d20e50_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 7, 2014


----------



## takingstock

GF short ribs, Spanish Rice, Small Lasagna, guest brought Gulf Shrimp...





  








1.JPG




__
takingstock


__
Jul 7, 2014












  








2.JPG




__
takingstock


__
Jul 7, 2014












  








3.JPG




__
takingstock


__
Jul 7, 2014








Kale salad


----------



## lagom

Plenty of room in the Audi for you Chris. Its a testamony to your courage that you would road trip with my wife and kids along with 30 kilos of puppy on the return voyage. Gods speed brave soul. Myself Ill remain safely and sanely at work.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Malaga by car? It's +2000 km from where I live... hang on, I suddenly remember I have something important to handle in augustus. Thanks anyway my friend!


----------



## lagom

Ya by car! With my crazy swede with and 3 daughters. Run, Forest, Run!!

Seriousily though, the're going down to get a Pyrnees Mastif pup and we dont want to fly her here. Air travel for dogs in the summer can be really stressful, anytime really. 

On a food note I did just load an apple walnut pie into the oven, time to make some creme anglaise and grille the sausages for dinner, the potato salad is done.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

teamfat said:


> ... Did a pretty simple dinner tonight, chicken thigh paillards in a basic sauce. Karen liked it, and she surprised me with a comment....
> 
> Plated the chicken, spooned the sauce over. As we are eating Karen says "What are those little brown bits? They are really tasty!"
> 
> Karen - who doesn't like onions, doesn't like garlic, doesn't like leeks, doesn't like shallots.
> 
> She is definitely coming around.
> 
> mjb.


Isn't that the way mjb?

It's all in the preparation, don't you think?

That and if they don't see what's going into a dish, well all the better /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## chef torrie

Well the kiddos spent the holiday weekend at their grandparents in Northern Maine so it was just the old lady, myself, and a couple friends hanging out at my place on the deck with some simple food off the grill and some beer for the guys and a dry chard for the ladies.





  








IMG_35275801787704.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
Jul 7, 2014











  








IMG_35295675170273.jpeg




__
chef torrie


__
Jul 7, 2014








Round one was a brined teriyaki glazed pork loin, a couple dogs (Martin rosol, THE BEST, made local in new britain CT) some skirt steak and steak tips, corn on the cob, asparagus, some local stuffed clams, and some crusty grilled garlic bread. Not pictured was some potato and egg salad and tuna mac salad.





  








20140706_211159.jpg




__
chef torrie


__
Jul 7, 2014











  








20140706_210051.jpg




__
chef torrie


__
Jul 7, 2014











  








20140706_205306.jpg




__
chef torrie


__
Jul 7, 2014








Round two, couple more dogs, some fresh polish kielbasa (also Martin rosol) this time some apply bourbon brined pork tenderloin, bbq bone in country ribs, some maple bourbon baked beans, and some streak quesadillas with the leftover steak. And some veggie kabobs.

Nothing terribly special, but some simple tasty food perfect for the casual holiday. Made it simple, everything on the grill. Had a fantastic weekend with the wife.


----------



## eastshores

Trying to find ways to use up 4 lbs of pulled pork.. my friends didn't respond.. so tonight I did a stir fry with it.





  








WP_20140707_001.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 8, 2014


----------



## ordo

*Tart*





  








14414524678_25a604ff1e_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 8, 2014


----------



## oldschool1982

Lagom said:


> "grilled burgers that were a mix of 70% ground ribeye and 30% bacon"


Nice job @Lagom

Arthur's off shore antics here must've really whipped up something from across the pond. I thought I caught a whiff of something delectable drifting in from the east around 6am! That's what, noon your time? Yeah....that's it, had to be....I'm certain it wasn't the paper mill.

The spit roasted pig was a tough act to beat and then you added in those burgers! I haven't seen a rib burger in years but the added bacon is the deal breaker. Those had to be very tasty!

@ChefTorrie, That's a nice, tasty looking spread too!

Here, weather was very breezy but nice. The DD had a friend from her swim team over for lunch after their practice so it was just a measly smoked chicken re-heat with a fresh broccoli, bacon, pea and carrot pasta salad with an Italian seasoned yogurt dressing to accompany the chicken. Would have rather had one of your burgers or those grilled quesadillas sound great too.

Especially since dinner tonight was a repeat of the Cajun chicken sands I posted a couple weeks ago. Difference is this time, I did mine as a wrap and the DW and DD had theirs on Ciabatta. Still pales to the thought of the food ya'll served. May just have to menu those here next week! Steak in any form.........I know the DD won't complain a bit.


----------



## teamfat

Did something tonight I've not done in quite some time, a Jamaican jerk marinade, or more of a wet rub. Some chicken thigh meat soaked for a couple hours, then onto the grill.





  








jerk.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 8, 2014








Quite tasty. I have some country style ribs that will go on the grill tomorrow, after marinating all night.

The best part of the prep was toasting the spices - I used coriander seeds, cloves, allspice berries, half a nutmeg, a cinnamon stick, black peppercorns - always a pleasant aroma. Got them toasted, then into the grinder.

Put about 7 - 8 cloves of garlic, an onion, a good handful of green onion, 3 habaneros, thyme, cilantro into the food processor with a splash of soy sauce and some oil. Gave it a good whirl. When it looked about right I opened the top and took a whiff - very nice, fresh aroma, but I was a bit perplexed. I expected more fragrance from the spices, some notes of cinnamon, allspice and such. You know, all those things I toasted and left over there in the grinder.

Oops.

mjb.

ps: The above should NOT have taken 20 minutes to post. I type a bit, a while later the characters show up. I type another word or two, some time later they show up. That stupid, useless video has reappeared - DRAT!!!!


----------



## candycamp

This sounds wonderful and looks great!!!


----------



## ordo

Tomorrow, 9 of July, Independence day in Tangoland.

A friend did a Locro, kind of a national dish in these latitudes.





  








14422569268_a05efe36f8_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 9, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

View media item 101859 View media item 101858 View media item 101857
The All American Whenever I make Meatloaf Rather than mashed, I roasted

Meatloaf Supper I wrap it in _BACON_, the perfect some Baby dutch yellow potatoes

served up with some tempature gauge, when it's

succotash crispy, it's done


----------



## oldschool1982

I apologize but I didn't have the camera handy at dinner so pics are of the food in Tupperware mode. They've also been in the fridge since about 6:30. For those that are asking "why didn't I just use my phone".....I don't carry the phone anylonger since I disconnected about 5 years ago. The phone is for emergency contact only since the plan won't allow me to text or send pictures. Crazy huh? Explains a whole lot too. ; )

Anyhow.........Dinner was stuffed Zucchini for the DW and I. Someone at work brought in some home grown zukes the other day and she asked if we needed any. I said, if their large enough to stuff.....grab a couple. These were absolutely beautiful....about 14" long and as big a round as my forearm (about 5"). It's been years since I've had zukes large enough so........started with fresh ground chuck (home ground to keep it lean) I ran through the KA first with the coarse plate and then with the fine. Added in the pulp from hollowing out the zukes, some Romano, breadcrumbs, parsley, roasted garlic, egg, chopped fresh grape tomatoes, a little chopped onion and some light seasonings. Topped them with a fresh made marinara and roasted them. They turned out great.





  








zucchini 001.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jul 10, 2014








The DD had a pasta dish I like to call Trottole Smoked Chicken Marsala. Hand pulled some of the smoked chicken breast I food-saved from last week, quartered mushrooms, un-salted butter, roasted garlic, light cream (she's in taper mode for championships over the next couple weeks), Reggiano, a Marsala reduction (by minimum of 50%) and a dash of nutmeg all tossed with the Trottole. She loves this dish but don't make it often because she's the only one that can eat it.





  








zucchini 002.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jul 10, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas

It's been hot, sticky and just plain yucky outside and I haven't had much of an appetite. I had mussels with herbs, white wine butter sauce and orange segments. Quick, easy and absolutely delicious.


----------



## chefbuba

Chinook salmon caught this morning, roasted beets & goat cheese, glazed carrots.





  








2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 10, 2014












  








1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 10, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 10, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 10, 2014


----------



## lagom

@chefbuba. Roasted beets and goatcheese. Thanks for the reminder, going to hit the market for some beets and cheese and have it with grav lax tonight.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Smoked salmon on spaghetti*

Sweat red onion, garlic, fresh green jalapenõ, red bell pepper, scallion. Add 2 tbsp of passata, chickenstock and cream, reduce. Add boiled spaghetti barely done, it will soak up most of the sauce. Add smoked salmon seconds before serving.





  








GerookteZalmSpaghetti.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 10, 2014








*Tarte au riz for dessert*

Rice pie or rijsttaart in Flemish, on the menu in Flanders at least since it appeared on Breughel's paintings . I added some elderberry jam from last year, nothing traditional at all but just for fun.





  








Rijsttaart.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 10, 2014


----------



## rick alan

ordo said:


> *Tart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14414524678_25a604ff1e_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 8, 2014


Details ordo, details. At least tell us the composition. Looks wonderful, whatever it is.

Rick


----------



## ordo

Rick Alan said:


> Details ordo, details. At least tell us the composition. Looks wonderful, whatever it is.
> 
> Rick


It's a classic eggplant tart that I've simplified over the years. I used to cook it with hardboiled eggs, red pepper brunoisse, olives, etc. Now, this one has just eggplants, onions and garlic. The custard consists in 5 foamed eggs and 180gr. of grated parmesan. That's all. Only detail is i dehydrate the 2cm. (about 3/4") cubed eggplants over a dry pan first, until brown. That increases the eggplant savor a lot. Species are: thyme, pepper flakes, s&p and a tbs. of sesame oil. Dough is bought puff pastry.


----------



## eastshores

I know this has the dreaded "dog food look" .. but I sometimes use canned albacore (I don't eat tuna that isn't cooked through because I don't like the texture) and decided to try one that was in olive oil with lemon and dill. I've also never had swiss chard before, and secondly never have grown it so this was all new stuff for me. I sauteed the swiss chard with some garlic in my wok, then mixed the tuna in just to heat it up. Finished with some chili oil. All in all pretty tasty even if it doesn't look it.





  








sc.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 11, 2014


----------



## hayden

No idea what you're talking about @eastshores - looks fine to me, especially with the drizzle of chilli oil.  You're definitely missing out by not liking raw/rare tuna though!

A lot has been happening these last few months for me, which is why some of you may have noticed I completely vanished off the face of ChefTalk; I quite simply didn't have time with unyielding project schedules at work rearing their nasty head. I also moved house recently, and although it's taken up a lot of my time, I'd say it's more of a benefit than anything, as I now have a much bigger garage to work on my car in, and, arguably more important depending which circle of friends I'm chatting to, a better kitchen with a proper alfresco area to boot for entertaining.

Excuses for inactivity aside, something I'm really trying to do lately is stick to seasonal produce to mostly avoid anything imported, so (being winter in Australia) here's tonight's seasonal dinner:





  








110714-2_dukkah-snapper_fennel-apple-celery-salad_




__
hayden


__
Jul 11, 2014








Lemon dukkah snapper; fennel, apple, and celery (stalk + leaves) salad; mustard vinaigrette.

Myself and my partner have also been doing a lot of a lot of different soups lately to curb the cold, so expect a few of those to be posted up in the not too distant future.


----------



## m crawford

Prime Rib Eye grilled with herb garlic butter. Sauteed spinach & roasted purple fingerlings.


----------



## pollopicu

Hayden, your dish looks beautiful.

Shouldn't have, but was in the mood for something sweet and tangy. So I made lacquered country-style ribs.


----------



## eastshores

Nice! And yes.. you should have! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## dcarch

While I don't post that often here, before I cook, everyday, I do come and view all the marvelous dishes created by everyone. I come to admire and to be inspired.

A few recent dishes from my kitchen.

dcarch

Shrimps, fiddlehead fern, chanterelle mushroom sauce.





  








shrimpsfiddleheadchanterelle2_zps9acfc779.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 12, 2014












  








Shrimpsfiddleheadchanterelle_zpsf95355e1.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 12, 2014








Stuffed boneless wings





  








stuffedwingsbokchoi2_zpsdfa6994d.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 12, 2014












  








stuffedwingsbokchoi_zps361a7f68.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 12, 2014








Snapper, chanterelle mushroom fish roe sauce





  








snapperchanterelle2_zps213f01af.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 12, 2014












  








snapperchanterelle_zpsef64b2f3.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Jul 12, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Ossobuco with polenta fries*





  








ossobuco.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 12, 2014








*Cherry pie for dessert*





  








Kriekentaart6.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 12, 2014








Pie recipe; 
[thread="81415"]Cherry Pie Blueberry Clafoutis [/thread]


----------



## koukouvagia

Greetings from Geeece. Delicious dishes everyone! Ordo, that naked pasta, that tart, you're killing me.

My first kretan meal. Fried snails, boiled weeds and stuffed zucchini blossoms. Opa. 




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 12, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@Koukouvagia enjoy your family and please do keep those vacay photos coming, maybe as a seperate thread?


----------



## pollopicu

KK, I'm envious! I've been wanting to visit G Reece for the longest time. What I wouldn't give for all that delicious seafood.


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks, Eastshores


----------



## koukouvagia

Pollopicu said:


> KK, I'm envious! I've been wanting to visit G Reece for the longest time. What I wouldn't give for all that delicious seafood.


These snails are not seafood, they live on the mountain. They have a very earthy flavor


----------



## pollopicu

Oh no, I meant that seafood is the main reason I want to visit Greece in General.That an all the white villas overlooking the ocean. Definitely should post a travel report.


----------



## ishbel

Glad that you're enjoying the Cretan food, KK. I love horta!


----------



## pollopicu

KK, did you watch Shirley Valentine before you left? lol  I've watched that movie about a dozen times.


----------



## eastshores

No pictures but I attended a pot luck get together to play bluegrass music. I decided to deep fry some cheddar cornbread fritters, they turned out really great and I was surprised the base recipe didn't call for any eggs. Others made seafood chowder, lasagna, shrimp macaroni salad, slow cooked southern beans (think cassoulet) .. we had a good time.


----------



## teamfat

eastshores said:


> No pictures but I attended a pot luck get together to play bluegrass music.


Nice. I enjoy bluegrass. Here in Salt Lake we have a radio station that does a 3 hour bluegrass show on Sunday afternoons, not something you normally hear over the airwaves.

mjb.


----------



## eastshores

teamfat said:


> Nice. I enjoy bluegrass. Here in Salt Lake we have a radio station that does a 3 hour bluegrass show on Sunday afternoons, not something you normally hear over the airwaves.
> 
> mjb.


Indeed. Would you mind telling me the station call sign? A 3 hr show on non-subscribed radio is pretty freakin awesome.


----------



## teamfat

eastshores said:


> Indeed. Would you mind telling me the station call sign? A 3 hr show on non-subscribed radio is pretty freakin awesome.


KRCL - a real treasure here in Salt Lake, if you get tired of commercial radio and hearing the same 6 songs over and over and ...

Anyway, you can stream the bluegrass show at krcl.org, it airs from 1pm to 4pm MDT on Sundays. Bluegrass Express is followed by Fret and Fiddle, but I doubt you'd want to hear any of that stuff!

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

@Ishbel I love Horta too and we have them in the states. But here they taste amazing - unfortunately the best Horta are not in season until late fall so I won't get to taste those.

@Pollopicu I haven't seen that movie. But I'll eat a few fish just for you.


----------



## ishbel

KK when we were in Kerkyra in May, the horta was young and tasty!


----------



## jarmo

Poached salmon.





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 13, 2014












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 13, 2014












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 13, 2014












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 13, 2014












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 13, 2014












  








6.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 13, 2014












  








7.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 13, 2014












  








8.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 13, 2014












  








9.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 13, 2014


----------



## eastshores

I'm excited about going out to Orlando for my first experience with The Food Truck Bazaar .. they are going to have 25 trucks tonight and the one I want to hit up is called "900 Degreez Pizza", it's a food truck with a clay oven in it! I'll report back later tonight, hopefully with a picture of a magnificent Neapolitan pizza.


----------



## pollopicu

beautiful, Jarmo.


----------



## eastshores

Ok, so my adventure to the food truck bazaar was decent. The problem really is, there is so much you would want to taste, but most of the trucks sell their products for between $6 and $14 so it's worth coordinating with friends and sharing.

We had 27 trucks all parked in a square in a parking lot.. lots of people.





  








ftb.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 14, 2014








Here's the truck I wanted to check out. Clay oven in a truck.. who would think.





  








ftb1.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 14, 2014








I was disappointed that for a place with a clay oven they did not offer a "Neapolitan" pizza.. it made me very sad. I opted for a white pizza with spinach, garlic, sun-dried tomatoes, and a balsamic reduction. It was decent, but they are missing the mark in my opinion.





  








ftb2.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 14, 2014


----------



## cheflayne

cardamom masala chicken with cashews

orzo and wild rice with a toasted coconut serundeng

thinly sliced Brussels sprouts sauteed with nigella seeds





  








food2.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Jul 14, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Aubergines with almond pesto*

One of those "no meat" days. Aubergines, or eggplants in your money, panfried in oil until done; at least 15 minutes per batch! Pesto made with freshest basil, blanched almonds, parmesan, lemon juice, s&p, garlic. Few tomatoes added that had to disappear. Sprinkle of almonds.

But what kind of bread is that?





  








AubergineAmandelpesto.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 14, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Our chicken laid her first egg.




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 14, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Tonight was some of the leftover mujadara along with a lamb shoulder chop. The lamb was marinated in oil, lemon juice, garlic, salt, pepper, greek oregano and fresh rosemary. Then grilled over hot coals to the rare side of mid rare. It was good.





  








lamb_chop.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jul 15, 2014








A local Lebanese place calls it moujadra, I'll have to try theirs someday.


----------



## jake t buds

Halibut/ fresh thyme/ spanish chorizo/ green been risotto. White wine butter sauce.





  








photo-5.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 16, 2014








Never mind the gravity split sauce. It was mighty tasty. But I should say that the dishes presented here are outstanding. IMHO.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Lovely dish and great combo of flavors, Jake, and indeed, who cares about gravity if taste is great.


----------



## butzy

I had Oryx for the first time in my life (game meat from Namibia)
Two of my campers had some left over and gave me a couple of pieces that I cooked on the BBQ to rare-medium rare, seasoned only with pepper and salt.
Very tender and tasty :thumb:


----------



## oldschool1982

Some really nice dishes served here but I have to admit that the two from @ChrisBelgium and @Pollopicu were my favorites.

The Osso Buco and Lacquered BBQ (can;t forget that cherry pie) looked very mouthwatering.

Sort of inspired me to fire up the Weber for some BBQ Chicken. I used one of the chickens I mentioned in another post.

That and baked potatoes were dinner for the other night. The standard Cajun Chicken sands were our regular Tuesday night meal (at the DW's request)





  








food 004.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jul 16, 2014












  








food 003.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jul 16, 2014








I know it's not dinner but wanted to show a Turkey, bacon, avocado tortilla wrap I made for the DD's lunch yesterday. Granted it's nothing special but it turned out nice enough to photograph. Now all we need is a more steady photographer and we'd be set. LOL





  








food 006.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Jul 16, 2014


----------



## genemachine

Nice work as always, everyone!

It was hot as hell here today, so I made a light dinner, all harvested from my garden. Some salad, cucumbers, new potatoes roasted in duck fat, broad beans and my very own artichokes.





  








IMG_1500.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 16, 2014








Dessert right from the bushes:





  








IMG_1501.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 16, 2014











  








IMG_1502.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 16, 2014











  








IMG_1504.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 16, 2014


----------



## ordo

Gene, do you have a room to rent there? Nice place!

Today i made some roasted meat with sauté baby potatoes.





  








carne con papines.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 17, 2014


----------



## chefbuba

I forgot to take pictures, but NY steaks on the grill, and from the garden roasted fingerlings, carrots glazed with agave, salad w/ cukes, tomatoes & onion and roasted & marinated beets.

Had planned to have for dessert the two pints of raspberries that I picked last night, but it seems that a mouse got into them while I was at work.


----------



## genemachine

ordo said:


> Gene, do you have a room to rent there? Nice place!
> 
> Today i made some roasted meat with sauté baby potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carne con papines.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 17, 2014


Ahhh. Nice one. As to your question - there is that small shed between the chickens and the rabbits... Might be able to fit a cot in there 

Made some quick and simple fish and prawn soup with whatever was available in the kitchen today - tomatoes, fennel, onions, corn, seasoned with a bit of cumin, anis and paprika and some dill from the garden:





  








IMG_1506.JPG




__
genemachine


__
Jul 17, 2014


----------



## lagom

Does the shed include board also?


----------



## mike9

Last night was easy - sauteed some onion, bell pepper, jalapeno, left over grilled corn and shredded, left over BBQ chicken, added a handful of cilantro from the garden, seasoned it up and viola - TACOS.  Topped them with ripe chopped tomato, goat cheese and guacamole. 

Tonight is even easier - we're going next door for pizza, wings and salad.


----------



## helloitslucas

I assisted in the slaughter and butchery of a pig very, very early this morning and learned a lot! The pig itself was certified organic, pasture raised and humanely killed by myself through the instruction of the farmer.

Anyways, it's a bad photo because I didn't have a good camera on me, but here is what I ended up making. Cajun spicy mustard marinaded southern fried pork chop. The green beans were picked and cooked as the chop was resting. It was cooked to perfection and absolutely juicy as could be! It needed no sauce. 





  








d.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 17, 2014


----------



## kingnothing

This was dinner a few nights back. We have a bumper catch of West coast sockeye salmon right now. Every store is selling it at a decent price. These were two nice steaks that I picked up for $4.5 total. The wood under them is black cheery wood I believe. The thing in the back is a leek that was so big it needed more time than the other ones.





  








IMG_2968[1].JPG




__
kingnothing


__
Jul 17, 2014








Here is the finished plate. I served the salmon with roasted zucchini, fennel, leek and a summer corn salad that included green onions, red peppers and tomatoes.





  








IMG_2969[1].JPG




__
kingnothing


__
Jul 17, 2014


----------



## kingnothing

Here is dinner from last night. Its been close to 30C (90F) the last week or so, so it has been BBQ weather. It's lamb loin chops which were marinated in olive oil, rosemary, thyme, lemon, garlic, shallots, salt, pepper and a pinch of cayenne. They were cooked to a perfect medium rare.





  








IMG_2976[1].JPG




__
kingnothing


__
Jul 17, 2014


----------



## teamfat

KingNothing said:


> This was dinner a few nights back. We have a bumper catch of West coast sockeye salmon right now. Every store is selling it at a decent price. These were two nice steaks that I picked up for $4.5 total. The wood under them is black cheery wood I believe. The thing in the back is a leek that was so big it needed more time than the other ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2968[1].JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kingnothing
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 17, 2014


Looks very nice

I was surprised that there was no planked fish in the fish challenge. Of course, I meant to do some myself, but...


----------



## koukouvagia

Not too much cooking going on but lots of eating.




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 18, 2014


----------



## ordo

*Indian rice*

With ghee, curry, garam masala, etc.





  








14497816780_5774b987b0_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 18, 2014


----------



## genemachine

Koukouvagia said:


> Not too much cooking going on but lots of eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 18, 2014


No cooking needed. Oh, I wish I had those in my backyard....


----------



## helloitslucas

Ad Hoc/Thomas Keller's chicken soup with dumplings for dinner. The only thing I added was chicken fat from the roasted chicken and fresh peas from the garden. A bit of work but absolutely worth it!





  








dump.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Jul 18, 2014


----------



## genemachine

helloitslucas said:


> Ad Hoc/Thomas Keller's chicken soup with dumplings for dinner. The only thing I added was chicken fat from the roasted chicken and fresh peas from the garden. A bit of work but absolutely worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dump.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 18, 2014


Is at from Ad hoc at home? Is the book worth it? Been eying it for a while... Definitely looks good, can only imagine the taste with a rich chicken broth.


----------



## helloitslucas

Yeah, it's from the book! I think the book is worth it and great for referencing if you are cooking for 4-6 people. The book focuses on techniques that are simple, but as all of Thomas Keller's stuff, helps you go the extra mile to make simple things beyond delicious. The broth is amazing and the recipe really helped me remember that building flavours layer by layer are essential.


----------



## chicagoterry

Oh Miss KK. I just saw a really simple recipe for a fig/goat cheese/honey pastry made with puff pastry that had me wishing for fig season like crazy.


----------



## ordo

KK: sautée those figs in butter infused wih anise seeds. Pinch of salt. Then tell me.

Lucas: Keller, my hero. How's the magic broth made?

*Ricotta ravioli in pepperoncini and garlic butter sauce*





  








14500928828_375fe5cf60_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 19, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas

ordo said:


> KK: sautée those figs in butter infused wih anise seeds. Pinch of salt. Then tell me.
> 
> _Lucas: Keller, my hero. How's the magic broth made?_
> 
> *Ricotta ravioli in pepperoncini and garlic butter sauce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14500928828_375fe5cf60_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 19, 2014


Here is an online link to the recipe. Please note that I put the carcass/bones of the chicken into the broth during the last 30 minutes of simmering. Just for a little extra flavour/fat.

Link: http://shirdoo.wordpress.com/2012/12/10/chicken_dumpling_soup/


----------



## genemachine

helloitslucas said:


> Yeah, it's from the book! I think the book is worth it and great for referencing if you are cooking for 4-6 people. The book focuses on techniques that are simple, but as all of Thomas Keller's stuff, helps you go the extra mile to make simple things beyond delicious. The broth is amazing and the recipe really helped me remember that building flavours layer by layer are essential.


Thanks. I guess I have to get it, sounds like my kind of book. Currently I am absolutely enjoying Bertolli's "Cooking by hand" and playing around with his endless pasta recipes and afternoon-long simmered sauces. Probably got the best Bolognese I ever made out of that one. Same idea, I guess - simple techniques, but careful execution and absolutely refined flavour layering. And it is a great read, too - his enthusiasm is infectious!

Today, however, it's gonna be BBQ. Off to my butcher to get me some ribs from his delicious pastured heirloom piggies.....


----------



## hayden

190714_shiitake-jarlsberg-asparagus-tart_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Jul 19, 2014








Finally made a gluten-free crust that doesn't fall to bits when you pick it up to eat, as you should a pie!

This one had a mushroom, spinach, asparagus & jarlsberg filling, though the crust itself could easily be used sweet or savoury.


----------



## mike9

Trimmed up a slab of St. Louis ribs today into the long and short end and the lower flap piece (my favorite).  Put my rub on them and let 'em rest in the ice box.  Then I made a glaze from a raspberry, peach & champagne jam and some lemon marmalade, water, etc. and slathered them before wrapping in foil.  Braised on the top grill shelf for an hour then unwrapped and finished on the lower grates with a slather of BBQ sauce base with maple syrup, blueberry syrup, some Cholula chipotle sauce and some oyster sauce for a nice glaze.  Delicious with a side of kicked up quinoa and a field green salad from the garden.  Oh and a nice Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## butzy

pie of puff pastry lamb mince tomato herbs cheese




__
butzy


__
Jul 20, 2014








Puff pastry pie, with a filling of left over lamb, tomato, herbs, cheese and egg, with a yoghurt herb dressing.

I ate a couple of them and the left-over ones were eaten cold


----------



## mike9

I did a smokey, peppered Salmon fillet on the grill along with some thick portobello slices that I brushed with a blend of compound butter, olive oil, smoked paprika and a hint of ghost pepper salt. Really amazing flavor and texture.





  








IMG_20140720_164022_zps896ca846.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 21, 2014


----------



## ordo

Preparing a brown stock for my next Middle East presentation, which is a personal twist on a classic rice stuffed flank steak.





  








14524505460_69e28c2c0e_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 21, 2014












  








14524517699_88ecb80892_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 21, 2014












  








14524736497_01c344e6e7_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 21, 2014












  








14711182445_1e1b65d52c_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 21, 2014












  








14526273657_d71f3e46d1_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 21, 2014












  








14712424982_9e6020b3aa_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 21, 2014












  








14732583633_194ba7cf84_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 21, 2014


----------



## durangojo

A few dishes from the past few days.....

Scottish salmon with martini sauce(vermouth,gin, olives, lemon juice, & green peppercorns standing in for juniper berries) atop tricolor israeli couscous and red quinoa with arugula and baby spinach




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jul 21, 2014








an 'approved'? 5 meat ragu bolognese( beef, pork, veal, italian sausage, pancetta)with fresh egg fettuccine




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jul 21, 2014








Scottish salmon with mango ginger glaze,blueberry-ginger relish.... fresh yakisoba noodles,seaweed, kale and snap peas




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jul 21, 2014








Grilled Ahi with hoisin orange sauce,wasabi cream, asian pesto, and wasabi 'bullet'
Long grain and wild rice with vegetables and sesame




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jul 21, 2014








Chicken picatta....fresh fettuccine with vegetables




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jul 21, 2014








Jumbo Mexican white shrimp with roasted poblano and green chile sauce over fresh black bean ravioli....roasted corn relish




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jul 21, 2014


----------



## ordo

Three words durangojo: wow, wow, wow!


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Capellini pasta with artichokes, prosciutto and pistacchio pesto*

Shortly braised fresh artichokes and prosciutto, freshened with lemon juice and a handful of quartered cherry tomatoes. Pesto from pistachio, parsley, garlic, parmesan, olive oil and quite a lot of fresh lemon juice.

Part of the pesto went into the braised artichokes preparation, a dollup of it on top with some shavings of parmesan.





  








CapelliniArtichocProsciuttoPistachePesto1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 22, 2014












  








CapelliniArtichocProsciuttoPistachePesto2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 22, 2014












  








CapelliniArtichocProsciuttoPistachePesto3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 22, 2014


----------



## mike9

Didn't have my phone with me when we ate (again /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif) I made a cold corn and basil soup from a recipe I found in the NYTs and finished finer with pan basted Striper that was caught off Cape Cod and a kicked up quinoa fried rice style.

This soup is really good:

Fresh corn, basil, scallion, garlic, lime juice, salt and it calls for buttermilk, but I used Greek yogurt thinned with whole milk. Into the blender and strained through a medium sieve. After chilling in the ice box I ladled it into glasses and dressed it with EVOO, chiffonade of basil, and a 1/4 tsp of lime juice. Very refreshing here is a linky:

http://www.nytimes.com/recipes/1016659/chilled-corn-soup-with-basil.html


----------



## durangojo

Thank you Ordo..it was all in a days work, but it was fun.....my motto is and has always been to 'play with your food'


----------



## oldschool1982

Things got a bit bound-up tonight on the timing with the family getting home a bit late so I wasn't able to snap any pics to share.

Anyhow, the DW and DD's sides were the same, roasted garlic mashed potatoes and a squash compote made with, seeded yellow squash Vidallia onion, diced fresh tomatoes, dill, dry sherry and a bit of sherry vinegar for tang. The DW had Blackened Sockeye Salmon and the DD had a very nicely aged (I cryovaced the meat and added 2-1/2 weeks over the grocery store so about 5 weeks total) 18oz Ribeye cooked MR and topped with a rosemary, bleu cheese compound butter. This was her first ever Blackened steak and at first, she couldn't grasp the idea but once it was served, she devoured close to the whole dang thing. I guess I shouldn't be surprised, after competeing in the 1500m last Thursday, she completely devoured a 22oz Porter for dinner.

I had Chicken Cacciatori served with a small amount of Jasmine rice.


----------



## chrisbelgium

@oldschool1982 you must be a very loving and caring man to cook "à la carte" for your family! Hat off for such sacrifice.

Me, I'm more a "plat du jour" (and that's it) kind of cook /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif ...


----------



## jarmo

Roast potatoes.





  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 23, 2014












  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 23, 2014


----------



## oldschool1982

ChrisBelgium said:


> @oldschool1982 you must be a very loving and caring man to cook "à la carte" for your family! Hat off for such sacrifice.
> 
> Me, I'm more a "plat du jour" (and that's it) kind of cook /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif ...


Thanks very much. That was very kind to say!

I grew up that way and as an example of many "plat du jour" meals eaten here, tonight will probably be Tuna noodle casserole. As far as what you mentioned, I'd like to believe that's the case but so I don't look like too much of a marshmallow, the closer truth could be that I did it for so long in the business, it's really been my nature to be accommodating in my professional life it just filtered more so into my private life. Anyhow, now that I'm no longer professionally functioning in the capacity of a Chef, I try to do what I can to remind myself of things. I'd really love to recreate and post some of the things I once cooked but the trouble is, we can't eat that way or even come close even once in a while.

I had something to say about Salmon, the Blackening technique and what I recently overheard but I don't wish to derail the topic. Maybe some other time.

Thanks again!


----------



## genemachine

Since it was a rather hot day today, I had something cool. Italo-japanese fusion based on a recipe out of Takashi's Noodles. Chilled Udon with eggplants, onions, bell peppers, seasoned with balsamico and soy sauce. Came out rather nice.





  








Udon-0028.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jul 23, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

Wow Gene. You are like the energizer bunny; you keep posting and posting and posting. And posting.

One of my favorite summer pastas -

*Zucchini Pasta*

Olive oil, garlic, peperoncini flakes, basil, parsley, zucchini.





  








zuchinni_pasta.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 23, 2014








I'll spare you the technique, unless of course, you really wanna know!!


----------



## alaminute

I hate/love this thread! Everything looks so good I just want to sit at every table here!!!


----------



## mike9

Well it was left over corn/basil soup that I used as a base for shrimp. Corn pan roasted in butter, salt and pepper and a salad of field greens, cold BBQ pork and a fresh lemony vinaigrette.





  








IMG_20140723_181958_zpsc3aa4a74.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 24, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Summery carrot and orange salad with turkey*

It was such a nice and hot day, yesterday. Made an improvised salad that will stay on my frequent play-list.

Grated carrot sprinkled with a lot of tarragon vinegar. In that goes Belgian endives finely cut, radish, scallion and orange segments which go so well with carrot. And, a true discovery; a handful of dried cranberries.

Also, pan fried turkey breast, cut in large slices, rolled in a mixture of sesamy seeds, cumin seeds, dried lemon peel, s&p. A little homemade mayo with curry powder.





  








WortelSinasCranberryKalkoen.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 24, 2014


----------



## ordo

*Pasta arruscata*

A Napolitean term to indicate 'toasted' pasta.





  








14742816515_22f6ee5176_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 25, 2014








May be originated in the early XIX Century. Mostly done with leftover pasta.

LE PASTE "ARRUSCATE"
Il termine dialettale napoletano "arruscato" sta per abbrustolito, ben rosolato, deriva dal latino "brusicare" abbrustolire, tostare. È la maniera più sbrigativa di riutilizzare la pasta avanzata, ma non per questo la meno buona, anzi. Basta veramente poco: una padella anti-aderente e la pasta avanzata dal mezzogiorno o dal giorno prima. Niente altro, minimalismo culinario. Fuoco moderato e costante finché la pasta non diventa "arruscata", ovvero ben rosolata e croccante, bruciacchiata. A tale scopo qualsiasi pasta avanzata va bene. A mio avviso una delle migliori rimane la semplicissima pasta al pomodorino ripassata in padella con le irresistibili pellicine del pomodoro che si bruciacchiano.

The great Italian home cook Mimmo Corcione cooks pasta arruscata:


----------



## genemachine

Beautiful!

Pork and eggplants in pork broth, seasoned with cinnamon, star anis, chili, soy and some rice wine.





  








Auberginenschwein-1.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jul 25, 2014


----------



## ordo

Nice.

I'm still on reusing the same pasta. This is the same pasta used three times.

*Pasta al forno*





  








14749964304_71022a09bb_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 26, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pork loin on the BBQ with new potatoes*

Loin stuffed with a combination of nearly all fresh herbs in my garden, chopped garlic and piment d'Espelette, s&p. Seared on direct fire on the BBQ, then continued on indirect fire, lid on, and the smallest bit of apple wood chips added to the fire, for a hint of smoke.

Potatoes; make a strong closed "papillotte" from alu sheets in which go the potatoes, garlic cloves, rosemary and thyme branches and a little coarse seasalt and oil. Close the package and put on the BBQ. Onions were blackened as they are; the same can be done with leeks; the outer shell will be blackened but inside is a perfectly cooked vegetable.





  








BBQVarkensfiletMetKruiden1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 27, 2014


----------



## jarmo

Pork chop





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 27, 2014


----------



## m crawford

20140725_192619.jpg




__
m crawford


__
Jul 27, 2014








Braised lamb enchiladas with a mole poblano!


----------



## jake t buds

Wow, Gene and Chris are Dominating!!! On and On the posts go!!! WOW!!


----------



## eastshores

I've taken to listening to (and halfway watching) Julia Child on "The French Chef!" when I am too tired to stand.. but not too tired to fall asleep. She loves roux.. so this weekend my friends were getting together after a day on the water and for my part I decided to do a seafood chowder. Clam chowder is good, but add shrimp and fish and it's a little better. I could have gone muscles but the costs were climbing as it was. So this is.. onion, celery, and garlic sauteed in butter and canola oil until flour was added. Then "tepid" as Julia would say, milk and clam stock, added to the roux. At some point heavy cream met the battle. Anyway long story short.. 3 guests made a point to say it was the best chowder they had ever eaten, and as chowders go I was pretty happy with that! By the way.. no bacon!





  








seafoodchowder.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 28, 2014








Edit: I made the decision at the store to ask for frozen wild caught shrimp from Key West, FL.. as opposed to farm raised Indonesian shrimp. I had to peel and de-vein them, but I think it was worth it.


----------



## teamfat

A chicken thigh, plainly seasoned with garlic salt and pepper, done just right over charcoal with a crispy skin and tender, juicy interior is a delectable delight.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

teamfat said:


> A chicken thigh, plainly seasoned with garlic salt and pepper, done just right over charcoal with a crispy skin and tender, juicy interior is a delectable delight.
> 
> mjb.


Made that the other night for dinner only used my rub and I only sauce the bone side to keep the skin crisp. Love chicken that way.


----------



## genemachine

@jake t buds I am not posting that much lately, am I? But now, I have three weeks off. The cook-a-thon may begin!

@Jarmo Those presentations look better every single time!

I made a light summer dinner - Shoga Yaki. Marinade thin slivers of pork with ginger and soy, sear, remove, roast some bell peppers, add back the pork and the juices, sautee, serve with rice.





  








Shoga Yaki-1.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jul 28, 2014


----------



## jarmo

Salmon and rice





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jul 28, 2014


----------



## durangojo

Wow everyone...so many wonderful looking plates with all around vibrancy.





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jul 28, 2014








Mexican Sea Bass aka Corvina, grilled with roasted garlic butter, topped with tomato, basil and white bean relish. Fresh harvest squash ravioli with lacinato( tuscan kale)...the fish was so beautiful when it came in so i wanted to keep the dish simple.
Dessert special was tiramisu which i will post those pix on the dessert thread.

joey


----------



## ordo

I made a ragú in the pressure cooker. No ground meat anymore, except for burgers. Followed Chef Michael Roux Jr. advice and added ketchup. Nice.





  








14768574354_f9c5e27e09_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 28, 2014


----------



## durangojo

image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jul 29, 2014







A very simple dinner at home tonight.....chicken picatta with butternut squash ravioli with shaved rosemary asiago...simple romaine tomato salad tossed with balsamic fennel vinaigrette and a great bottle of wine.....tired but happy cook here. 

joey


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Tapas; patatas bravas, albondigas y berenjenas*

You can make endless combinations, serve them in small bowls or on small plates and call them tapas. I had these tiny aubergines (berenjenas in spanish) that I put on the BBQ while smoking my pork (look a few posts earlier). I reheated them and put a sauce over them made from greek yoghurt, tahini, water, s&p... absolutely stunning! A new tapa is born.

Patatas bravas are left-over boiled new potatoes in their skin, halved and panfried in sunflower oil. Sauce this time is very unofficial 50/50 homemade mayo and Heinz Ketchup plus quite a lot of harissa.

Albondigas or meat balls from 50/50 pork and veal. Made a paste in the mortar from cumin seeds, fresh garlic, pinch of chili flakes, piment d'Espelette, coarse sea salt, thyme and oregano. Add to the meat together with an egg, breadcrumbs, pepper, salt, a lot of chopped parsley and... a small hand of chopped dried cranberries (my latest discovery, found another source, thank God!). Mix all together and make balls. Panfry. Add to very simple homemade tomato sauce (garlic, shallot, thyme, little tomato paste, fresh tomatoes, s&p).





  








Tapas1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 29, 2014








Oh, and somewhere in between we had some left-over pork filet from the BBQ too. Cold, with artisanal Tierenteyn mustard from nearby;





  








VarkensfiletBBQ.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 29, 2014


----------



## genemachine

Ohhh... tapas! Nice!

Had some red braised beef with daikon, myself. Slightly out of focus, but tasty it was:





  








Red braised beef with daikon.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jul 29, 2014


----------



## lagom

Here I sit in Stockholm, took my kids to a Kpop concert( Korean boy band ) and to add insult to injury Im feasting on a Burger King chicken wrap.


----------



## chefbuba

You are a great father for putting up with boy band concerts, screaming little girls and fast food!


----------



## mike9

Nobody wants to cook - we're ordering off the take away menu . . . yeah it comes with egg roll. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## jake t buds

Nice work Durangojo and jarmo!!


----------



## cheflayne

I had some leftover roasted lamb leg, so I combined it with some Yukon gold potatoes, rosemary, bread crumbs, and smoked dry jack cheese. Bound it together with a caramelized onion custard and used it to stuff an onion, which I then finished in the oven.





  








20140729_144226.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Jul 29, 2014


----------



## nicko

@Lagom painful but you are a good dad.


----------



## genemachine

Guess I am in a Chinese phase again. Fish-fragrant pork, dry-fried beans and rice today.





  








fish fragrant pork with dry fried beans (5 of 5).j




__
genemachine


__
Jul 30, 2014


----------



## lagom

Back to the west coast today, Grav lax, dill and cream cooked potatos, and crisp bread. Simple Swedish food.


----------



## ordo

*Miso soup*





  








14814479913_cbc8135f22_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 31, 2014








Not happy with Bitarwan Brazilian miso.


----------



## genemachine

Lots of cooking today.

Took some teriyaki-flavoured beef jerky out of the drying rack:





  








Beef Jerky Teriyaki (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jul 31, 2014








Prepared some sichuanese bacon for curing





  








Sichuanese Bacon (1 of 2).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jul 31, 2014








Simmered some also sichuanese everyday stock made from chicken and pork bones





  








Everyday Stock (2 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jul 31, 2014








And finally made some Conchiligioni with a tomato and aubergine sauce for dinner.





  








Conchiligione alle Melanzane (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jul 31, 2014








Having three weeks off and time too cook to my heart's desire. I love it.


----------



## teamfat

I'm planning on doing something similar with my next batch of bacon.


----------



## genemachine

teamfat said:


> I'm planning on doing something similar with my next batch of bacon.


Haven't tried it before - I am using F. Dunlop's recipe as a guideline here. I'll let you know how it went in a week.


----------



## butzy

I am about to put a slab of belly pork in the cure. I was going to do a juniper bacon, but szechuan bacon sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## teamfat

On the Facebook Salt Cured Pig group someone recently did one, and found the end result to not have quite enough of the star anise and szechuan flavor he was expecting. I'll see if I can find it and the amounts he used.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

teamfat said:


> On the Facebook Salt Cured Pig group someone recently did one, and found the end result to not have quite enough of the star anise and szechuan flavor he was expecting. I'll see if I can find it and the amounts he used.
> 
> mjb.


I used Fuchsia Dunlop's recipe out of "Land of Plenty". Per about 1 kg of belly, she uses 1 star anise, 1 clove, 3/4 tablespoon sichuan pepper, "some cinnamon sticks". The cure was definitely fragrant, we'll see how the taste ends up.


----------



## butzy

I found a recipe here: http://honest-food.net/2011/03/22/sichuan-bacon/
Looks pretty nice so am going to try it


----------



## nicko

butzy said:


> I found a recipe here: http://honest-food.net/2011/03/22/sichuan-bacon/
> Looks pretty nice so am going to try it


That guy has a cool website and his book looks interesting thanks for sharing that!


----------



## genemachine

Nicko said:


> That guy has a cool website and his book looks interesting thanks for sharing that!


Love that page! Knew it before butzy posted it here. His recipes are definitely worth trying out or getting an inspiration from - I have tried some of his charcuterie stuff and it always worked out well.


----------



## mrwokuae555

I have some yummy sea food with some chinese mixed fried rice from Mr. Wok in Dubai today.


----------



## genemachine

Fried red snapper, bed of braised napa cabbage and water chestnuts, chili sauce.





  








Fish & Napa Cabbage (1 of 2).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 1, 2014












  








Fish & Napa Cabbage (2 of 2).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 1, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Very nice GM . I think I could eat fish/seafood everyday. 

Petals


----------



## genemachine

Thanks @petalsandcoco - I have to admit that the recipe is not mine, I got the idea from Jean-Georges Vongerichten's book "Asian Flavors". Quite nice book if you are looking for asian fusion.


----------



## mike9

Company is a strange thing - at least around here where we have four households in a row.  The other day I bought two eggplants at the farm stand then one night we had take out and the next we all nine of us went out for dinner.  So now I'm looking at two eggplants and thinking crap my wife is going to a party tomorrow and these are going to compost on Sunday.  Well . . . it wasn't raining, so I peeled, sliced, seasoned and grilled them.  Made a very fresh tasting tomato sauce, got some ricotta, mozzarella, and parmigiano and made lasagne and cooked it on the grill.  Freakin' turned out delicious!!  I had to spoon off some of the sauce as it cooked down, but that was great for dipping garlic bread in.  Hey - gotta think outside the kitchen room.


----------



## genemachine

Mike9 said:


> Company is a strange thing - at least around here where we have four households in a row. The other day I bought two eggplants at the farm stand then one night we had take out and the next we all nine of us went out for dinner. So now I'm looking at two eggplants and thinking crap my wife is going to a party tomorrow and these are going to compost on Sunday. Well . . . it wasn't raining, so I peeled, sliced, seasoned and grilled them. Made a very fresh tasting tomato sauce, got some ricotta, mozzarella, and parmigiano and made lasagne and cooked it on the grill. Freakin' turned out delicious!! I had to spoon off some of the sauce as it cooked down, but that was great for dipping garlic bread in. Hey - gotta think outside the kitchen room.


Lasagna alla Norma? Nice one. The Conchiglione I posted above came from the same basic problem - "this here aubergine needs cookin' bad".


----------



## jake t buds

Yup. Made this two days ago.

*Eggplant Lasagna. *





  








photo-4.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Aug 2, 2014








Not pretty, but damn good. Definitely grilled eggplant slices

make a difference. And cinnamon in the tomato sauce.


----------



## mike9

I like the fact that the eggplant is the noodle in this recipe. Feels healthier anyway - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## jsplaffy

Just finished cooking, made some lobster bisque, beef stroganoff, and a raspberry champagne brulee for dessert.

Only problem is my wife and son passed out so after hours of cooking a delicious family meal I'm sitting on the couch filling up on pretzels...figures lol.


----------



## beastmasterflex

Dirty martini with blue cheese stuffed olives.


----------



## teamfat

beastmasterflex said:


> Dirty martini with blue cheese stuffed olives.


I could use on of those now, but having a beer.

Tonight's dinner was pretty simple. When I walked into the store I had every intention of doing some grilled Italian sausages with angel hair in a browned butter sauce. Here's what we had:





  








rib_pasta.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 3, 2014








Boneless country style ribs caught my eye, so that's what I grilled. Did do angel hair, but it was more in an ugly & ugly ( garlic and oil ) style. Shucks - I should have done carbonara with eggs, posted it in the challenge. It was tasty as is. And there were more slices of a garden fresh tomato a friend gave us, the cats must have eaten the other slices when I went to get the camera. Honest, trust me, I didn't do nuttin!

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

Gong Bao Chicken for me yesterday. Yes, I am having a Sichuanese phase...





  








Gong Bao Chicken (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 3, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pasta with artichokes, prosciutto and sage*

A remake and simplification on the dish that I posted not so long ago. This time with penne. Fresh artichokes were first blanched, then panfried in the fat coming from fried prosciutto. Finished with a good dash of the pasta boiling water and a little cream plus quite a lot of sage and black pepper. On top is some completely redundant parsley. Delicious can be very simple!





  








PastaArtichocII_1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 3, 2014


----------



## lagom

Inbetween thunderstorms I got the grille going and did some bacon burgers,corn on the cob and tossed a monkey salad. Great burgers (70% beef 30% bacon) and love the monkey salad but the Swedish corn has me looking at flights back to Pennsylvania to get some fresh corn off of one of my Amish farmer friends.


----------



## m crawford

Leg of lamb scliced thin and marinated 24 hours with mint, oregano, garlic, shallot olive oil and a little white wine Seared on a hymalayan salt block...served with roasted Yukon golds and a lemon garlic dressing.


----------



## genemachine

Moroccan inspired fish stew with chickpeas and tomatoes, seasoned with cinnamon, cumin, ginger, garlic, turmeric and pepper.





  








Moroccoan Fish Stew (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 3, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

Gene. do you have a food blog?


----------



## lagom

He should Jake.


----------



## dcarch

I play with my food, but that does not mean I don't respect food. 

dcarch





  








troutsquash2_zps275fb901.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Aug 4, 2014












  








troutsquash_zps2781c0fe.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Aug 4, 2014


----------



## butzy

@dcarch: I figure that's how you get kids to eat their carrots. Love it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

I made a dish from all kind of stuff that needed finishing:

Eggplant, a small piece of belly pork (off cuts from making bacon) a kassler chop and some chinese cabbage.

I spiced it up with sweet soy, garlic, mango pickle, ginger powder, galangal powder, kencur powder and chili's. It doesn't look good, but it was very tasty.

I had it with rice and (left over) ajam paniki and rice





  








6 - served meal - rice-eggplant-ajam paniki.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 4, 2014


----------



## everydaygourmet

@dcarch too funny, the baby yellow squash(?) look great!

reminded me of v





  








weiner-cide.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Aug 4, 2014








"Those bastards killed Frank!!!"


----------



## chrisbelgium

@dcarch ... hilarious! I like people who don't take themselves too seriously. Fabulous idea for a kids party that I have to remember!


----------



## saucybroad

beastmasterflex said:


> Dirty martini with blue cheese stuffed olives.


That's what I'm talking about! [emoji]128540[/emoji][emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## mike9

I was thinking Tito's martini with jalapeno stuffed olives.  Sort of a Texas-tini if you will.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Stuffed peppers with pilav rice*

Paprikas; stuffed with 100% beef. Seasoned with chopped fresh red chili and green jalapeño, crushed cumin seeds, a lot of fresh garlic and parsley...

Pilav; made with basmati rice, green and red pepper, onion, curcuma, chickenstock.

Sauce (cold); tahini thinned with water, greek yoghurt, fresh garlic, crushed cumin seeds, lemon juice, chili powder, seasalt and black pepper.





  








PaprikaGevuldPilavRijst2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 5, 2014


----------



## millionsknives

Phở Đuôi Bò (oxtail)

There might be some things as good as a perfect bowl of pho, but nothing better!





  








DSC_0585.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Aug 5, 2014











  








DSC_0586.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Aug 5, 2014








7 hours later...





  








DSC_0590.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Aug 5, 2014











  








DSC_0592.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Aug 5, 2014












  








DSC_0602.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Aug 5, 2014












  








DSC_0604.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Aug 5, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Yum yum!  I made my first batch of pho for the Southeast Asia challenge. It was REALLY good, I can't wait to practice and get better at it.

One big disappointment, though. You don't make cups of pho broth, you make quarts. I could have sworn I put the extra broth out in the freezer. Then one day investigating an odd aroma in the fridge, guess what I found at the back of the bottom shelf?  All that work and flavor down the drain. Sigh.

mjb.


----------



## saucybroad

Picked up some nice summer veggies from a farm stand today. Made this lovely summer casserole.

Zucchini/squash/eggplant/heirloom tomatoes topped with sautéed onions, garlic, herbs, olive oil, basil and fresh mozzarella


----------



## millionsknives

@teamfat I read back through your pho post. A couple things I did differently: all your spice s plus cardamom and fennel. Oxtail instead of bones, so you get flavorful oxtail meat too and not gallons of broth. The beef I used was top round, I think a lean cut cooks better in broth. Fish sauce and a little brown sugar in the broth too.


----------



## mike9

I made some striper fillets tonight and tried something new that I wasn't totally happy with.  It was delicious, but I'll stick with tried and true next time.  I made blackened string beans as a side and cooked some sweet corn from our garden in the bean/blanch water.  Man what a nice tasting meal.


----------



## mike9

"Country style" ribs on the grill first marinated in an Oriental type affair then onto the hot grill then into foil for a bit with an apple cider reduction, then back onto the grill to finish. Served over a lovely butternut squash risotto enhanced with bacon bits. A simple, delicious, pork and rice dish - what's not to like?





  








IMG_20140806_191952_zpsf019b4e6.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 7, 2014











  








IMG_20140806_191959_zps31d9c1dd.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 7, 2014


----------



## genemachine

jake t buds said:


> Gene. do you have a food blog?





Lagom said:


> He should Jake. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


Thanks folks, but no folks. Not much for that newfangled wibbly wobbly bloggity thingmajiggy stuff here... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif Tends to end up as work and I am having fun here.

Had some trouble with the computer after a hardware upgrade, so I just dump the last days on you here.

First of all, had some bamboo shoots and some eggplant that needed to go. Green curry with some added in chicken and green beans seemed the way to go:





  








Thai Green Curry (2 of 2).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 7, 2014








Then, it is this time of the year... Pickling time! My greengrocer got me a crate of nice pickling cukes. First batch went into a vinegar/dill/mustard seed pickle:





  








Saure Gurken (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 7, 2014








Second batch got salted in with dill and onions for some lactic acid fermentation:





  








Salzgurken (1 of 2).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 7, 2014











  








Salzgurken (2 of 2).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 7, 2014








Finally, after a hard day of preserving, a man needs a hearty meal. After weeks of exploring exotic South East Asian and Middle Eastern cuisines, I felt confident enough to tackle the most exotic of all. English. Steak and Kidney Pie:





  








Steak and Kidney Pie (1 of 2).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 7, 2014











  








Steak and Kidney Pie (2 of 2).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 7, 2014


----------



## ordo

Gene, the cooking machine! A slice of that pie for me, please.


----------



## teamfat

A bad picture, and it looks a mess, but I love ooey, gooey, spicy, messy smothered burritos:





  








smother.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 8, 2014








Had to walk a few blocks afterwards to work some of it off.

What I really want, though, is fried chicken gizzards. Earlier at the market I saw a young fellow recently arrived from Africa who was buying all the packages of gizzards they had, which was only 3. He was speaking English, but with such an accent it was hard to really communicate. All I can tell you for sure is that he and I both love gizzards.

Just a thought - an appropriate challenge after eggs would be chicken. Or should chicken come first?

mjb.


----------



## jake t buds

GeneMachine said:


> Thanks folks, but no folks. Not much for that newfangled wibbly wobbly bloggity thingmajiggy stuff here... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif Tends to end up as work and I am having fun here.


I guess I was just thinking that you should start your own blog because you are so prolific. Same with ChrisBelgium. Maybe another venue would be more beneficial to you and give you an opportunity to express yourself. Or at last as much as you are here, if not more. I know you have fun here, but maybe you need to branch out on your own. It's not really that hard.

Sorry. Just an observation. What the hell do I know. I'm just a hack commenting on a food blog for professionals and more experienced cooks. Just like a whole lot of others. That's what makes cheftalk appealing to me.


----------



## genemachine

jake t buds said:


> What the hell do I know. I'm just a hack commenting on a food blog for professionals and more experienced cooks. Just like a whole lot of others. That's what makes cheftalk appealing to me.


So am I, Jake, so am I. And that's what I like about this place, too. Learned so much and got so many ideas! However, my main point of expressing myself when it comes to cooking happens at the table. Posting about it is a sideline. Perhaps it gives someone an idea what to make next or to look up or ask about a recipe - that's how it works for me, especially this thread. I somewhat fear that making it "serious" by opening a blog might distract me from the main point of cooking - enjoying it afterwards with friends and a good bottle of wine.

(Besides, I have a) vacation and b) a decent camera and postprocessing software for the first time in ages... Both tend to increase the frequency of me taking pictures of my food. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif)


----------



## mike9

It's my granddaughters birthday today so there will be a small crowd. That and I had to make room in the freezer for the order I got from D'artagnon the other day so I thawed a chuck roast and a corned beef brisket and ran them through the grinder for @ 4lbs after trimming and waste. I made a first test patty with just the ground CB and it was very good, but then did this one with a 50/50 mix and it's outstanding. I might have to do them on the griddle as I'm not sure how well they'd hold together on the grates. The CB is moist and lean and the chuck is - well it's chuck. I seasoned this with black pepper and smoked paprika, added swiss and mustard, but it would be good with Russian dressing.





  








IMG_20140808_140737_zpsb6bc6b01.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 8, 2014








Oh and this is very similar to my end grain board from Catskill Craftsmen as reviewed here -
[product="26696"]Catskill Craftsmen Super Slab With Finger Grooves [/product]


----------



## genemachine

@jake t buds : We all post for our own reasons here, and mostly it is because other posts inspire us and we post in the hope to give other people ideas. It's the "what did you have for dinner" thread, and we tend to have dinner every day 

As, today, classic "what is left in your fridge and pantry" pasta: Spaghetti with tomatoes, pak choy, onions, garlic, carrots, turkish sheep cheese and a dash of balsamic:





  








Fusion Pasta (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 8, 2014


----------



## flipflopgirl

Mike9 said:


> It's my granddaughters birthday today so there will be a small crowd. That and I had to make room in the freezer for the order I got from D'artagnon the other day so I thawed a chuck roast and a corned beef brisket and ran them through the grinder for @ 4lbs after trimming and waste. I made a first test patty with just the ground CB and it was very good, but then did this one with a 50/50 mix and it's outstanding. I might have to do them on the griddle as I'm not sure how well they'd hold together on the grates. The CB is moist and lean and the chuck is - well it's chuck. I seasoned this with black pepper and smoked paprika, added swiss and mustard, but it would be good with Russian dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140808_140737_zpsb6bc6b01.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and this is very similar to my end grain board from Catskill Craftsmen as reviewed here -
> 
> [product="26696"] [/product]


Looks yummy.
We do our own ground beef as well.
Sometimes the trimming gets out of hand and the burgers fall apart.
If so I just whip (yes whip or even process ) an egg white and a bit of liquid (water, milk or whatever) and work it in .
Gently cuz a tough burger is even worse than one that falls apart lol.

mimi


----------



## teamfat

If you do burgers from store bought ground meat, they should be cooked to death. If you grind your own from solid slabs of chuck or round or sirloin or whatever that you've picked out as fresh, then you can actually have a nice, juicy burger.

One of these days I want to grind tri tip into a burger, but I like it too much as is to do so.

mjb.


----------



## millionsknives

Ohh yeah tri tip is the magic word in my house. Low and slow smoke up to 120F then a reverse sear.


----------



## mike9

These turned out stellar @ 5oz. each to start there was very little liquid out of the dozen that made.  Griddle on the grill - both sides to set then onto the grates to crisp and melt the swiss.  Finished on a nice brioche type bun with some Russian dressing.  If I were doing these as a menu item I would pickle wafer thin slices of red cabbage, maybe some sweet onion too.  Not quite a kraut, but a little of that Ruben thing going on. 

I haven't bought store bought ground meat in years.  I take that back I bought eight one pound vac packs of grass fed organic ground beef from Aldi last year on sale and put it in the freezer.  And I just took advantage of D'artagnon's freezer sale with 5lb. of Wagyu ground beef and 5lb. of feral swine stew meat plus a pound of foie gras chunks.


----------



## teamfat

Mike9 said:


> These turned out stellar @ 5oz. each


I wonder what "these" might be.


----------



## nicko

Howdy folks! Removed some unnecessary posts that had nothing to do with what any of us had for dinner last night. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## mike9

teamfat said:


> I wonder what "these" might be.


These were the product of the test patties I made today after mixing the ground corned beef with ground chuck. I had enough to make a dozen patties @ 5oz each with little shrinkage I might add.


----------



## teamfat

Okay, got sidetracked with another issue, didn't make the connection.


----------



## genemachine

MillionsKnives said:


> Ohh yeah tri tip is the magic word in my house. Low and slow smoke up to 120F then a reverse sear.


Americans and your way of dealing with tri-tip /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Here in Bavaria, we traditionally simmer the stuff with a mirepoix. Serve with the broth and horseradish and new potatoes. And, let me tell you, it yields a broth worthy of the gods! I'll post some, soon, since now I got me some hankerin' for it....


----------



## helloitslucas

Forget how us Americans use tri-tip, look to how the Argentines use it. They do it better.


----------



## genemachine

helloitslucas said:


> Forget how us Americans use tri-tip, look to how the Argentines use it. They do it better.


I like all the styles. Just being snarky and sincerly recommending trying the long slow simmer. It's good, it's really good.


----------



## genemachine

Carnitas, served with corn tortillas, rice and beans, guacamole and pico de gallo today,





  








Carnitas (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 9, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine

GM, you got me craving Pinto de Galo xD

You know that Costa Rican Breakfast??

BTW are those tortillas from scratch??


----------



## genemachine

KaiqueKuisine said:


> GM, you got me craving Pinto de Galo xD
> 
> You know that Costa Rican Breakfast??
> 
> BTW are those tortillas from scratch??


No to both. Have to admit that the tortillas were premade ones. Always wanted to make some myself, but since this was my first try at carnitas, I rather stayed with one new thing at a time.

As to that Costa Rican breakfast - do tell!


----------



## mike9

Great looking Carnitas Gene!

I love making Carnita.  For one of our birthday parties I made pork and goat Carnitas and I was surprised at how little goat meat was left afterwards.  I started out with Rick Bayles's method and it evolved from there.  Like pork Carnita in root beer - delicious.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Burnt feta on pickled beetroot*

I always go for real feta, made from sheep and goat milk. Normally it is quite brittle and breaks easily in chunks. This is a nice way to "tweak" feta. Simply burn it with a DIY torch. Takes quite some time to get it where you want it. Now you can cut nice slices since the cheese is a bit warm and easier to work with. But, what a taste!

I buy cooked beetroot in vacuum packs, but of course, you can boil your own grown in a variation of colors to make this look even more colorful. Simply cut the peeled beetroot how you like them and add a tbsp. of sugar and around 3 tbsp. of vinegar and maybe 1/2 tsp of caraway seeds, bit of salt and black pepper. I used my homemade tarragon vinegar. Cover and let it rest in the fridge overnight. Give it an occasional stir. You now have the simplest and most stunning pickled sweet & sour tasting beetroot preparation.

The feta went on top of beetroot, I also added crushed pistachios and a little fresh oregano. The slightly bitter oregano is such a benefit! You could drizzle some olive oil on it, I didn't.





  








Feta&RodeBiet1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 10, 2014












  








Feta&RodeBiet2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 10, 2014


----------



## everydaygourmet

Yellow rice and Jamaican Curry Smoked Chicken Aran




__
everydaygourmet


__
Aug 10, 2014








Yellow Rice and Jamaican Curry Smoked Chicken Baked Arancini

served with Curry-wurst, Cilantro Lime Creme Fraiche and Roasted Butternut Squash Alfredo

Love arancini but wanted something more protein substantial and lighter.

Used almost equal parts of chicken to yellow rice, Jalapeno jack, a dusting of rice flour and chicken stock packed tightly into a mini muffin pan @400 for about 15 mins.


----------



## ordo

*Roasted pork neck*





  








14869846792_a11c4efe76_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 10, 2014


----------



## mike9

That's a beautiful thing Ordo /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif We don't get cuts like that unless custom ordered, or you butcher your own pig.


----------



## teamfat

Planning shrimp risotto tonight. Karen doesn't think these look appetizing:





  








w_shrimp.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 11, 2014








But once they have been cleaned, decapitated and cooked, no problem. Better do that now, get the shrimp stock started.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

teamfat said:


> Planning shrimp risotto tonight. Karen doesn't think these look appetizing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w_shrimp.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 11, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But once they have been cleaned, decapitated and cooked, no problem. Better do that now, get the shrimp stock started.


Ill admit that sometimes when im lazy, ill just fry them whole and eat them.....


----------



## teamfat

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Ill admit that sometimes when im lazy, ill just fry them whole and eat them.....


I'm no stranger to sucking heads. My usual method is to melt some butter in a pan, put in a good amount of red pepper flakes and then remove from heat, let steep 15 - 20 minutes. Get the butter bubbling again, toss in the shrimp and minced garlic, when shrimp are just about done add a splash of dry vermouth.

mjb.


----------



## ordo

Shrimps stock is a marvelous and quick stock. A favourite of mine. Have to try your method of cooking shrimps teamfat.

MIke: that's a half of the neck, about 1,7 kg. Price in Argentina: U$8.-


----------



## teamfat

My version is pretty easy. I take the heads and shells and put them in a pot, cover generously with cold water. Add a bay leaf, some black peppercorns and a bit of Old Bay type seasoning, which may or may not be readily available in your area. Bring it to just about a boil, then simmer/steep for about 20 - 30 minutes.





  








shrimp_stock.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 11, 2014








Strain it and use. I made more than I needed tonight, I might have to do something like this with the extra:

http://wasatchfoodies.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=38


----------



## mike9

teamfat said:


> Planning shrimp risotto tonight. Karen doesn't think these look appetizing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w_shrimp.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 11, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But once they have been cleaned, decapitated and cooked, no problem. Better do that now, get the shrimp stock started.


Gorgeous looking shrimp TF. I used to get whole shrimp all the time, but the last few years they've been a no show here. I used to steam a bunch to bring to parties and you find out real fast who's game and who's not. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## ordo

For a more intense shrimps stock, I brown the heads and carcasses first. Once toasted i crush them, eventually deglaze with Cognac and proceed with the vegetables, water, etc.


----------



## everydaygourmet

> For a more intense shrimps stock, I brown the heads and carcasses first. Once toasted i crush them, eventually deglaze with Cognac and proceed with the vegetables, water, etc.


Classic technique, kudos @ordo, follow the same technique for court bullion that becomes the sauce for our Seafood Quenelles.

Cheers!

EDG


----------



## teamfat

By the way, the risotto turned out quite well:





  








shrimp_riso.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 11, 2014








Lousy picture, but with a good dose of lemon juice and garden fresh basil, both chopped and stirred in as well as a garnish quite tasty.

Smothered burritos tonight.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Burnt feta on pickled beetroot*
> 
> I buy cooked beetroot in vacuum packs, but of course, you can boil your own grown in a variation of colors to make this look even more colorful.


Beautiful. We get the vac-packed roots here, too, but I strongly recommending the fresh ones. In particular if you do not boil them, but roast them in the oven, unpeeled, and peel afterwards. It concentrates that strong earthy flavour even more, if you like that kind of stuff.


ordo said:


> *Roasted pork neck*





Mike9 said:


> That's a beautiful thing Ordo /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif We don't get cuts like that unless custom ordered, or you butcher your own pig.


Nice one! Around here that is a common cut, pretty much available in every butcher shop. Neck is a good basis for a Bavarian style roast, although you mostly go with shoulder for that here. I used a similar chunk of meat for the carnitas I posted above. People around here like to slice it up and grill it over direct heat, too, but that's not really my thing. Neck likes a slow treatment, not that kind of incineration....

Braised a lamb shoulder yesterday, served with green beans, carrots, new potatoes and borrettane onions:





  








Geschmorte Lammschulter (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 12, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

@GeneMachine You're very right, roasted beetroot is so much better than boiled ones.

@ordo We have cuts like that over here as well. May I ask at what temperature you cooked your pork? It looks so incredible; probably one of the most tender and juicy results you can obtain?


----------



## mike9

I absolutely loath the way pork neck is treated here.  It's sawn into chunks and there are always bones shards to deal with after it's cooked.


----------



## ordo

Mike9 said:


> I absolutely loath the way pork neck is treated here. It's sawn into chunks and there are always bones shards to deal with after it's cooked.


That's rude!

Chris: it's about 150-160°C. I don't measure really. But the nice color comes from the marinade: salt, pepper, doubanjiang, light soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## cheflayne

Mike9 said:


> I absolutely loath the way pork neck is treated here. It's sawn into chunks and there are always bones shards to deal with after it's cooked.


is that Mike9 absolutely loathes the way butchers and or meat cutters, in the area in which he lives, process pork neck for sale.


----------



## ordo

Thats rude from the butchers Cheflayne.


----------



## cheflayne

ordo said:


> Thats rude from the butchers Cheflayne.


LOL, I guess I misunderstood that you misunderstood. My apologies.


----------



## mike9

Most grocery stores slice it up that way from the great lakes to here in new york and probably most everywhere.  It's been that way for as long as I can remember, but you get more bone than meat and I use it fresh for stock and smoked for greens, beans, etc.  Same with lamb and beef I don't get it.  Time back they couldn't give that stuff away (like shin, flap, cheek, tongue, jowl, etc.) now all those cuts are really spendy - thank you food network . . . not.

A friend and I were talking about buying a pig at the local auction house and butchering it ourselves.  I would like to get the history of it like what it was fed, was it pastured, etc. and grain it accordingly before butchering.


----------



## nicko

Have been lazy about posting but always feel it is nothing worthy of your attention. Here is something I am truly proud of.





  








CAM00112.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 13, 2014












  








CAM00113.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 13, 2014












  








CAM00114.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 13, 2014












  








CAM00111.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 13, 2014












  








CAM00115.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 13, 2014












  








CAM00116.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 13, 2014












  








CAM00117.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 13, 2014


----------



## soulfully

Today I had a lot of mixed salad with two crispy skinned chicken breasts and home-made thick chips. Went down a treat! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## teamfat

Looks good! In truth I like to see some of the more mundane, common dishes here. I often use this particular thread to help me decide what to prepare for dinner when I get stuck for ideas.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

CAM00111.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 13, 2014








That looks good Nicko - I think I'll make something like that with some green tomatoes I have in the garden. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## nicko

@Mike9 I received many compliments on it so I think it came out just right. I have switched from frying the eggplants to baking them and what a difference. It is a lot more work (not a bit more, a lot more ) but worth it. Thanks for the compliment btw.


----------



## mike9

That's exactly how I make mine.  Slice, slather in some seasoned olive oil mayo and into the bread crumbs.  Then it's onto a baker's rack for 20 minutes then onto a preheated sheet pan with parchment into the oven till golden on top, flip and finish.  I do green tomatoes the same way.  I hardly ever fry in oil anymore.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Nicko said:


> @Mike9 I received many compliments on it so I think it came out just right. I have switched from frying the eggplants to baking them and what a difference. It is a lot more work (not a bit more, a lot more ) but worth it. Thanks for the compliment btw.


From your pictures it looks like you baked the eggplants with cheese and/or breadcrumbs on top first. Is this how you worked? Looks like a clever twist on parmigiana di melanzane. What kind of cheeses did you use?


----------



## nicko

@ChrisBelgium yes the eggplants are first salted then about an hour later rinsed and dried. After that it is a standard breading (flour, egg, breadcrumb). Heat your oven to 425 and put the hotels pans in for about 15 min then pull them out, coat pan with olive oil (I use spray) then put the eggplants on and bake them till golden brown. When you cook the parmesan the eggplants are not soggy and mush but nice and crispy. CHeeses are whole milk mozzarella and parmesan.


----------



## mike9

Ripe tomato, red pepper, red onion, garlic, lemon juice, EVOO, salt, pepper, splash of balsamic reduction. Let sit then add grilled corn from the cob and chicken breast that was roasted last night. Serve over field greens and that's a nice "healthy" meal - or so I've heard - the jury's still out on that.





  








IMG_20140814_183150_zps6b14f016.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 14, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Goat cheese wrapped in bacon*

I used a "bûche" of goat cheese like this one;





  








art_chevre_image_w320_h248.png




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 15, 2014







_(not my picture)_

Cut the crust from both ends and divide the rest in 5, leaving the rest of the crust on, it's perfectly edible and it will also help to keep its form in the oven.

Wrap twice in bacon in 2 different directions; one horizontal, one vertically. Sprinkle of olive oil and in the oven under the oven grill (not too close!). Turn them halfway. Put on top of a salad and sprinkle with a little thyme honey.





  








GeitekaasOven1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 15, 2014











  








GeitekaasOven2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 15, 2014


----------



## mike9

That my friend looks delicious and I must try that soon.  Man that would make a great party dish.


----------



## ordo

That and your salad Mike.


----------



## ordo

*Home made semolina pasta*

Filling: ricotta, parmesan, egg yolk, nutmeg S&P. Sauce: tomatoes and onions.





  








14904741566_6fd921c4de_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 15, 2014












  








14904742526_82c4e8eb16_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 15, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

Mike9 said:


> That my friend looks delicious and I must try that soon. Man that would make a great party dish.


Thanks Mike, I would be so glad to help you if the big large pond wasn't in between us.

@ordo such good looking ravioli!


----------



## jake t buds

dueling banjos.

Both win.


----------



## ordo

Amazing spaghetti Chris. Yesterday i also made some noodles with a butter basil sauce.





  








14744082147_9392e3fd75_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 16, 2014


----------



## ordo

The marvelous simplicity of Italian cuisine. Tomato, garlic, basil and olive oil. I made one departure from tradition, using soba noodles technique, that is rinsing the noodles in cold water.





  








14749737837_c53f91b45a_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 16, 2014












  








14933213871_1dc911a239_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 16, 2014


----------



## teamfat

I should have another ripe tomato today, think I know what I'll be fixing for dinner.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

Since we are doing Pasta now...

I got myself an Oxtail for making broth today. Unfortunately less than I ordered, so my butcher handed me a piece of locally grown Wagyu beef shank to make up for it. Browned the tail in the oven, then simmered for broth, skimming off any scum and fat. Browned the shank in a pot, very slowly, then added in some bacon, chanterelles, onions, carrots, celery, garlic. Deglazed with some of the oxtail broth, reduced it completely, repeated 4 times (yes, inspired by Peter  Paul Bertolli's "Cooking by Hand" here). Added tomatoes and more of the broth and simmered until tender. Ragú. Served with pasta.





  








Ragú (1 of 5).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 16, 2014











  








Ragú (2 of 5).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 16, 2014












  








Ragú (3 of 5).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 16, 2014











  








Ragú (4 of 5).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 16, 2014












  








Ragú (5 of 5).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 16, 2014








EDIT: Peter, Paul... always gets me confused....


----------



## mike9

I made sauce from some of out garden tomatoes and added sausage then severed with penne and garlic bread.  It was really fresh and delicious.  Going to do some eggplant tomorrow and finish up the sauce.


----------



## ordo

Wagyu ragú! Woahhhh!


----------



## genemachine

ordo said:


> Wagyu ragú! Woahhhh!


People buy the Wagyu steaks. The lesser bits have to go somewhere too. Being on good terms with my butcher and getting handed some for free was helpful, too. Wagyu, not Kobe, one might add, but the steaks he's got are marvelously marbeled, too. A local farmer started to raise some a couple of years ago, and now they are showing up at my favourite butcher's place.


----------



## ordo

We have some producers here in Arg. Prohibited prices.


----------



## genemachine

ordo said:


> We have some producers here in Arg. Prohibited prices.


Prices for the prime cuts are prohibitive here, too - and that's considering that my butcher is on the rather pricey side anyway, carrying mostly free-range heirloom breeds. But since I got a piece as compensation for the botched order... well. Gotta talk to the butcher, reserve some of the lesser cuts for me. The ragú came out absolutely tender and very intensive - no wonder, considering the meat and the multiple deglazing steps with the oxtail broth. Still got half of the piece left in the freezer - probably going to make either a boeuf bourgoignon or a proper goulash with it.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Gene, that's definitely a "pasta deluxe"! Super!


----------



## ordo

As an example, a Wagyu steak 370 grs. costs about U$27. It may seem inexpensive outside Argentina, but it's a lot of money here.






  








Bife_Angosto_Porcinado.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 17, 2014









Compare with the U$7 for 1 Kg. of beef steak, which is really cheap.





  








bdcraw.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 17, 2014


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> Compare with the U$7 for 1 Kg. of beef steak, which is really cheap.


Wowow! That's the price I pay at my local farmer's market for peaches and nectarines when in season.


----------



## chefbuba

Where are you shopping, Bristol Farms?


----------



## genemachine




----------



## teamfat

Pasta tonight, inspired by some of the other dishes. No picture.

Sweated a healthy 1/4 cup of shallot in olive oil, some salt and pepper, added about half a teaspoon of dried herbs - oregano, basil, rosemary.  When the shallots looked nice and soft poured in a 1/4 cup white wine, up the heat and let reduce. Drained the angel hair while waiting, stirred in a bit of butter to keep it from sticking too much.

A fresh tomato out of the garden, small dice, gets tossed in, along with about a tablespoon or so of fresh basil and oregano from the garden. Give it a minute or so to cook, add the pasta and stir to mix.  Turn off the heat and add about 2 tablespoons of butter and some grated parm.

Such a simple, basic preparation and it was so tasty.  Just picked herbs and tomato make such a difference! A slice of bread to soak up the liquid and a sausage on the side. Very nice dinner.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Mussels in a paprika sauce*

I saw a picture of something similar on Pinterest and I decided to try to make my version of it since there was no recipe. Turned out as one of the best mussel dishes I ever made!

- Start by making a sauce from sweating onion, garlic, red chili, a tsp of tomato paste and a pinch of smoked paprika powder (pimentón). Then add red bell pepper (peeled and in small chunks) deglaze with a dash of bone-dry fino cherry and let that evaporate. Add a little chickenstock and let it cook without a lid until the peppers are done. Mix finely and sieve. You now should have a rather thick sauce, more like a purée.

- Cook the mussels; add a red onion in thin slices, another dash of fino cherry and a few chunks of butter and ground black pepper. Put this on high fire and when very hot, add the mussels without any other liquid. Lid on. After a few minutes it will boil; put a kitchen towel over the covered pot and toss a few times. Repeat this twice. When done, remove all cooking liquid and keep the mussels covered to keep warm. Pour some cooking liquid in the paprika sauce until it starts to look like a soup and let reduce a little. Pour this over the mussels and serve with some fresh herbs over them.





  








MosselsPaprikaSaus.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 18, 2014


----------



## french fries

chefbuba said:


> Where are you shopping, Bristol Farms?


I think Bristol Farms is even more expensive. I was thinking of the prices at my local Gelson's Market. Beef prices are insane. $20.99/lbs for choice rib-eye. $29.99/lbs for nearly any cut if you want Prime. I don't even want to mention the prices of the grass fed stuff. I think it's $35.99/lbs (not sure). They also have Wagyu, I don't remember the price.

Food can be INSANELY expensive here, especially if you want local/organic.


----------



## durangojo

Last nights special.... Grilled lamb tenderloin with green peppercorn sauce, cucumber- kiwi relish... 
Fresh sweet pea and mint ravioli........really nice.





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Aug 19, 2014


----------



## chefbuba

French Fries said:


> I think Bristol Farms is even more expensive. I was thinking of the prices at my local Gelson's Market. Beef prices are insane. $20.99/lbs for choice rib-eye. $29.99/lbs for nearly any cut if you want Prime. I don't even want to mention the prices of the grass fed stuff. I think it's $35.99/lbs (not sure). They also have Wagyu, I don't remember the price.
> 
> Food can be INSANELY expensive here, especially if you want local/organic.


A friend of mine lives across from the Gelson's on Franklin/Gower? He's always sending me pics of insanely priced items there.

My little market here has great choice beef, I buy steaks there at least once a week always fork tender and flavorful. NY's this week are $8.99lb, rib eyes $10.99

I can get Prime rib eye and NY for under $15lb at Costco, Prime Top Sirloins under $10


----------



## flipflopgirl

durangojo said:


> Last nights special.... Grilled lamb tenderloin with green peppercorn sauce, cucumber- kiwi relish...
> Fresh sweet pea and mint ravioli........really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> durangojo
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 19, 2014


A plating worthy of Mary herself lol!

Did Jack and Jill come for dinner as well ?

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

mimi


----------



## mike9

Oven "fried" eggplant served over sauce made from garden tomatoes dressed with basil, grated cheese and a drizzle of EVOO. Crunchy on the outside and almost molten in the middle - just the way I like it.





  








IMG_20140819_193507_zps34ff2e27.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 20, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

Tonight, one of my favorite summer dishes.

*Yellow Zucchini Pasta. *





  








photo-8.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Aug 20, 2014








Kudos to ordo for the "fork pic"

Quick, simple and easy.

Place linguini fini in boiling water. Meanwhile, heat olive oil and

add chili flakes, add minced garlic and sauté until brown. Turn

off heat and add finely chopped fresh basil - and parsley if you

have it- and set aside. Mandoline zucchini into strips and add

salt. Toss everything together when pasta is done, adjust

seasoning/ add pasta water/ fresh olive oil as needed.

Parmesan as garnish, serve with dry white wine.

For dessert, homemade

*Raspberry Ice Cream*





  








photo-9.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Aug 20, 2014








With no egg yolks. High milk fat content. Smooth as a baby's

. . .

I'm really lucky to be able to eat like this.

All of us are, right?


----------



## helotescowboy

Nothing wrong with comfort food....and Never turn down a meal someone else prepares!


----------



## ordo

The fork pick! I didn't remembered it. Nice meals Jake.


----------



## koukouvagia

Amazing delicious things happening here. This is my favorite thread. I haven't been around for a while because I've been on vacation to Greece for several weeks. I started to post here but kgirl suggested I start a whole thread about the food experiences I had while there. So check out my culinary experiences here http://www.cheftalk.com/t/81837/koukous-travels#post_479327


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> Oven "fried" eggplant served over sauce made from garden tomatoes dressed with basil, grated cheese and a drizzle of EVOO. Crunchy on the outside and almost molten in the middle - just the way I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140819_193507_zps34ff2e27.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 20, 2014


This and Nickos dish look amazing. How does one successfully oven fry?


----------



## wyandotte

Sauteed *escarole with garlic & Hungarian red peppers* (everything from the garden) & an* egg sandwich* on white bread. Eggs from our chickens. Too much mayo; choked it down & fed the leftovers back to the chickens. Yes, chickens LOVE eggs.


----------



## genemachine

Wyandotte said:


> Sauteed *escarole with garlic & Hungarian red peppers* (everything from the garden) & an* egg sandwich* on white bread. Eggs from our chickens. Too much mayo; choked it down & fed the leftovers back to the chickens. Yes, chickens LOVE eggs.


If they go like crazy on the eggs, they may have a protein deficiency in their feed. They'll eat it anyway (same as them stealing my cat's food), but if they lack something, they really, really make a show of it...


----------



## wyandotte

GeneMachine said:


> If they go like crazy on the eggs, they may have a protein deficiency in their feed. They'll eat it anyway (same as them stealing my cat's food), but if they lack something, they really, really make a show of it...


Yes, I know. Chickens, at least during their laying periods, are not low-protein animals like cows, who can do fine on grass or hay thanx to their 4 stomachs. Sometimes my hens leap on eggs like it's children with ice cream, and other times they don't get too excited. My hens are pretty old, laying for their 4th year, and still look pretty good. Thanks for your information in any case!


----------



## mike9

@ Koukouvagia -

I slice and peel my eggplant then press between paper towels.  I season up olive oil mayonnaise and coat my slices with it.  Then I coat in my favorite bread crumb mixture and let rest on a baker's rack for @ 20 minutes.  I line a sheet pan with parchment or foil then spray with canola oil and add the eggplant.  When they are crisp and golden on one side I turn and finish on the other.  Really a great alternative to frying and the mayo makes a perfect binder for the crumbs.  We're have the left overs tonight.


----------



## genemachine

Wyandotte said:


> Yes, I know. Chickens, at least during their laying periods, are not low-protein animals like cows, who can do fine on grass or hay thanx to their 4 stomachs. Sometimes my hens leap on eggs like it's children with ice cream, and other times they don't get too excited. My hens are pretty old, laying for their 4th year, and still look pretty good. Thanks for your information in any case!


Mine are in their first year - just started on chickens this spring. If I have some older eggs that I don't want to use in the kitchen any more, I crack them, put them in the microwave and nuke them until they fluff up - the chicks and the quails love that stuff, especially if you throw some shredded dandelion in with it. Yep, I am cooking for my chicks, it's come to that


----------



## Guest

View media item 103930I made Tenessee hot chicken w/ buttermilk bisquits and gravy.


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> @ Koukouvagia -
> 
> I slice and peel my eggplant then press between paper towels. I season up olive oil mayonnaise and coat my slices with it. Then I coat in my favorite bread crumb mixture and let rest on a baker's rack for @ 20 minutes. I line a sheet pan with parchment or foil then spray with canola oil and add the eggplant. When they are crisp and golden on one side I turn and finish on the other. Really a great alternative to frying and the mayo makes a perfect binder for the crumbs. We're have the left overs tonight.


Thanks! That sounds good. You don't salt it?


----------



## mike9

Koukouvagia said:


> Thanks! That sounds good. You don't salt it?


I used to, but I don't see a difference in texture, or flavor so I figured why introduce more salt into my cooking. When I say press I mean in between two sheet pans with double layer paper and a couple of dutch ovens on top. Depending on how fresh the eggplant is I sometimes have to change the paper.


----------



## koukouvagia

Oh I see! That's heavy.

Outside of my comfort zone a bit. Chicken Makhani with coriander/cumin roasted cauliflower and carrots. 




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 24, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Koukouvagia said:


> Oh I see! That's heavy.
> 
> Outside of my comfort zone a bit. Chicken Makhani with coriander/cumin roasted cauliflower and carrots.


Nice. I was well within my comfort zone from decades gone by. Grilled some burgers on the Weber Kettle, mac and cheese from a box, one of my guilty pleasures.


----------



## dreamin2beachef

I have family members visiting from San Francisco today and as of Filipino culture we like to eat together sharing food using our hands no silverware required tonight, except some serving spoons for condiments. The plan was to eat in banana leaves in one table but I live in LA it's so hard to find a fresh banana leaves so plan "B" now it's buffet style food on the table serve yourself get anything u like as much as u like. Here's the menu. BBQ pork belly grilled over charcoal 
Pan fried Marinated milk fish "daing na bangus"
Asparagus and green beans sautéed in garlic butter.
Deep fried red snapper 
Sweet sausage "longganisa" 
Salted duck eggs
Condiments:
Fresh tomato diced and springkled with salt and pepper
Pickled green papaya (atchara)
Vinegar with garlic chili and onions (sinamak)
Sorry no seafood my wife and in laws allergic to shellfish. 
Sorry I did not take pictures of the food but it was a hit no leftover as part of Filipino culture u take home all leftovers for other family members that did not make it to the party.
I apologized for misspelled words in using my phone writing this so autocorrect is in doing whatever she likes. Thank you


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pork tenderloin, leeks, potato and spicy cream sauce*

Leeks steamed, new potatoes boiled; both panfried in the pan in which the tenderloin was fried while resting. Sauce made with shallot, garlic, stock, tomato purée, tomato concassé, cream, harissa, fresh oregano and fresh sage.





  








VarkenshaasjeAardappelPrei.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 24, 2014


----------



## genemachine

Nice stuff as always, folks. This week was a bit busy, so I didn't really get to cook much. Today, however, the first pair of my rabbits had to face the knife. I'll let them hang for a day or two now and post the resulting dish later. And yes, that is an anatomical gear in there - scalpel and anatomical scissors are great tools for dissecting, that's how I learned it. Slaughtering wasn't particularly fun, but it went rather well for my first try on my own. Quick and quiet.

EDIT: 1,5 kg each afterwards.





  








Karnickelschlachtung (1 of 2).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 24, 2014











  








Karnickelschlachtung (2 of 2).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 24, 2014


----------



## chefbuba

I may have to do some rabbit soon. I found someone local that has fresh fryers for $10 still hopping or $15 dressed.


----------



## genemachine

chefbuba said:


> I may have to do some rabbit soon. I found someone local that has fresh fryers for $10 still hopping or $15 dressed.


Good price, I guess mine came a bit more expensive. Keeping just 10 or so on the side in the backyard is not really cost efficient. But knowing how they were fed and kept is worth it, I'd say.


----------



## genemachine

Rabbit Nr. 1 goes into the pot - braised with root vegetables, borretane onions, home-smoked bacon, in a Chablis/cream/mustard-sauce with fresh tarragon, sage and rosemary. Tasty stuff. EDIT: Also, morels, don't forget the morels.





  








Lapin al Moutarde (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 25, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

GeneMachine said:


> Rabbit Nr. 1 goes into the pot - braised with root vegetables, borretane onions, home-smoked bacon, in a Chablis/cream/mustard-sauce with fresh tarragon, sage and rosemary. Tasty stuff. EDIT: Also, morels, don't forget the morels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapin al Moutarde (1 of 1).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 25, 2014


Tasty stuff indeed. Morels cooked separately or braised with everything else?

I wish I could get rabbit without paying through the nose for it. In Manhattan at Eataly they had the gall to sell it for $30 lb. Imported I'm sure, but wtf?

Got it locally (neighborhood) and they are all frozen. Ugh! I'm used to eating rabbit often and I miss it. It has. . . just that different flavor. Not gamey but different.

Lucky to be able to eat like this, eh Gene?


----------



## ordo

Gene: if you like Italian food, this recipe is something you may enjoy.


----------



## helloitslucas

GeneMachine said:


> Rabbit Nr. 1 goes into the pot - braised with root vegetables, borretane onions, home-smoked bacon, in a Chablis/cream/mustard-sauce with fresh tarragon, sage and rosemary. Tasty stuff. EDIT: Also, morels, don't forget the morels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapin al Moutarde (1 of 1).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 25, 2014


Delicious! Rabbit is on my top three favourite proteins. Right behind elk and pheasant. Wild rabbit season is in 5 days and I can't wait!


----------



## eastshores

That rabbit dish looks great GM.. is it cool in Bavaria? Certainly looks like a cold weather dish to me! Meanwhile it's been extremely hot here so I decided to make a chilled soup of broccoli and watercress garnished with pumpernickle croutons and sour cream.





  








bws.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Aug 25, 2014


----------



## genemachine

@jake t buds $30 per pound??? Nuts. At that prices, I still have about $500 hopping around in the garden... The morels went into the braise with all of the rest, so the flavour went mostly into the braising liquid. The resulting sauce was great. And yes, lucky indeed. Moving into my current rather rural place was my best decision ever. Nothing beats home-raised and home-grown food. This was my first try at raising my own rabbits, and I will definitely get some more next year.

@ordo Yup, that video looks good. One of the best rabbit dishes I ever had was a wild rabbit ragú with fresh pappardelle in a small hole in the wall restaurant in the Maremma mountains. That region is a culinary paradise! Been there in autumn, so game and mushroom season was on. Glorious.

@helloitslucas Never had elk, but I love pheasant, too! We generally only get deer. boar and rabbit here when it comes to wild game, everything else and you pay through your nose.

@eastshores Yeah, summer appears to be done here. Cool, grey and rainy, so I switched to autumn mode in the kitchen. While I hate the weather, it is still my favourite culinary season. The harvest is in, everything is fresh and at its best, game and mushroom are on. Great stuff all around.


----------



## genemachine

Keeping with the autumnal theme, since the weather is still atrocious around here: Potato soup with porcini, leek, bacon.





  








Porcini and Potato Soup (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 26, 2014


----------



## mike9

That rabbit looks great Gene.  I just got a new scope for my .22 and will be hitting 'em hard this fall (I hope).  Turkeys too we have a slew in the back field at the moment so hopefully wild turkey for thanksgiving.


----------



## genemachine

Mike9 said:


> That rabbit looks great Gene. I just got a new scope for my .22 and will be hitting 'em hard this fall (I hope). Turkeys too we have a slew in the back field at the moment so hopefully wild turkey for thanksgiving.


Wish I could hunt easily here. I'll get a license sooner or later, but in these parts you are in for a couple of 1000s of Euros for the mandatory course - not a bad idea to demand some basic competency from hunters, don't get me wrong, but they really went overboard with it. So, for now, I keep with the stuff raised in my yard.


----------



## eastshores

Decided to try making Coq Au Vin for the first time. I used parsnips instead of carrots so it's lacking a little in color but it is quite tasty.





  








coqauvin.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Aug 27, 2014


----------



## genemachine

Now you are moving into autumnal stuff, too, @eastshores ... Braising, parsnips.... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## eastshores

GeneMachine said:


> Now you are moving into autumnal stuff, too, @eastshores ... Braising, parsnips.... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


This is true! I really do look forward to that first day when a strange cool breeze blows and you can even smell the coolness - things get more quiet and the days grow dark faster. Fall is my favorite time of year, like you I also enjoy it a good deal food wise. Although in Florida during Fall one day we can be 70F and the very next day jump to 95F! It's all dependent on weather systems north of us.


----------



## eastshores

My grocer had a sale on pork loin so I grilled it with a basting of Louisiana Crystal hot sauce and local honey from my friend. I'm still not used to seeing pink in pork but the FDA says 145 internal with a 2 minute minimum rest is safe. I checked with a digi thermometer in the thickest part and let it rest on the still hot grill. It certainly is more tender. Served with some new potatoes sauteed in thyme and butter. I wish I had made a sauce but I used the thyme butter and drizzled it over the loin.





  








dinner.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Aug 28, 2014


----------



## cheflayne

eastshores said:


> the FDA says 145 internal with a 2 minute minimum rest is safe.


Since commercial pork is no longer being feed slop, along with other controls being instituted, trichinosis has been basically eliminated in commercial pork as a threat and so 145 is safe.


----------



## teamfat

Brain fart - can't remember the name of the chef who has a place called Pig, I think, where he offers pork tartare. I'd try it.

mjb.


----------



## chef6783

I just got off I don't think ima eat 12am


----------



## chefbuba

Braised short ribs, roasted fingerling potatoes & baby carrots from the garden, local corn on the cob.


----------



## genemachine

teamfat said:


> Brain fart - can't remember the name of the chef who has a place called Pig, I think, where he offers pork tartare. I'd try it.
> 
> mjb.


Common stuff here in Germany - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mett . Freshly prepared from a good source, there is no problem at all. Tasty stuff!


----------



## teamfat

Europe is not an issue. And I think it is Jamie Oliver who runs a pub in London that serves pork tartare. But getting Americans to accept it is quite a different story.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Left over baby backs, unbelievable sweet corn and garden tomato marinated in olive oil, salt, pepper, basil, balsamic and goat cheese over field greens. A great way to kick off my retirement from the college.





  








IMG_20140828_184414_zpsdf65381b.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 29, 2014


----------



## genemachine

teamfat said:


> Europe is not an issue. And I think it is Jamie Oliver who runs a pub in London that serves pork tartare. But getting Americans to accept it is quite a different story.
> 
> mjb.


Preconceptions about food safety can be a wee bit over the top with you guys over the pond, indeed. But really, if you get a chance to try it, go for it. Good fresh pork that has been slaughtered in a hygienic setup and preferably not a high-throughput mass slaughterhouse and you are good. German style pork tartare is not run through the grinder usually, but cuttered instead.

Which reminds me that I need a cutter... Once you start with charcuterie, the gear starts to fill up your house. New cold-smoking rig gonna arrive on the weekend.... Comment from my girlfriend: "You are not going to set up this thing where I want to build my wood-fired baking oven!"


----------



## nicko

Stuffed peppers and yes they are swimming in olive oil (that is how i like them). The olive oil was from a friend who gave me some oil from his family olive harvest near Kalamata.





  








CAM00160.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 29, 2014


----------



## ordo

That olive oil... wow... envy.

I bought a beef tenderloin for tomorrow. That means the best burger you can have with the ground chain and fat.





  








14889797248_02580919c0_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 29, 2014


----------



## millionsknives

Better than ribeye or flat meat? Please update us on the results. Mostly I use freshly ground chuck right now. Smoked a little bit then seared full blast on the hottest coals. The next improvement I want to try is hand chopped with a cleaver.


----------



## ordo

Better in my opinion. It melts in your mouth. And yes MillionKnives, go cleaver. You can ground meat in a minute until it's a paste if you want. Of course you must clean the chain completely.





  








14889980709_3d53308f03_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 29, 2014












  








15053672536_6ba32fac7b_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 29, 2014


----------



## millionsknives

I'm just looking for a reason to double wield chinese cleavers


----------



## genemachine

I second that. Hand cutting gives a really nice texture. Also, dual-wielding cleavers makes for a nice show when you have guests around /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## teamfat

All these years I have been cooking I don't have even one cleaver. let alone two. Could be fun, though.

mjb.


----------



## eastshores

There are so many monthly challenge winners here!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## genemachine

More medals in this thread than on a Soviet Field Marshall


----------



## dcarch

Double cleaver technique is great. Faster than using a food proccessor. You can make small quantity to feeding an army, or  you can make just one hamburger.

You can control texture better, first use the sharp edges to chop, then turn the cleavers upsidedown and use the dull spines to smash. 

dcarch


----------



## genemachine

Went full Bavarian today. Beef roulade, filled with homemade pickles, a mixture of home-cured salt pork and onions, carrots and mustard. Rolled, trussed and braised. Also braised some red cabbage fresh out of the garden with a dash of balsamic. Freshly made Spätzle - eggs, flour, water, dash of muscat, salt, stirred into a dough then spread out on a board and scraped into boiling water with a knife. Cooled down as soon as they rise up, refreshed by sauteeing in butter. Finished the sauce by whisking in butter and sour cream into the braising liquid. Done. Tasty.





  








Rinderroulade (1 of 9).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 30, 2014











  








Rinderroulade (2 of 9).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 30, 2014












  








Rinderroulade (3 of 9).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 30, 2014











  








Rinderroulade (4 of 9).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 30, 2014












  








Rinderroulade (5 of 9).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 30, 2014











  








Rinderroulade (6 of 9).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 30, 2014












  








Rinderroulade (8 of 9).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 30, 2014











  








Rinderroulade (9 of 9).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 30, 2014


----------



## mike9

Went to the store to get a few things and found twin packs of steamed lobster for $12. Since I didn't make it to Maine this year . . .





  








IMG_20140830_140723_zpsa9ce20c2.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 30, 2014








Lets just say lunch was worth the effort - this was #2





  








IMG_20140830_141803_zpsf0f0213e.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 30, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Risotto with fresh spinach and chicken fillet medaillons*

This is the only dish I can post that was made last week. Got the builders in my house since last monday and I will be very quiet here for the next couple of weeks.





  








RisottoSpinazieKip.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 31, 2014


----------



## genemachine

Nice - planning a risotto for tonight. For now, I just set up a fresh batch of Kimchi:





  








Kimchi (1 of 3).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 31, 2014












  








Kimchi (2 of 3).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 31, 2014












  








Kimchi (3 of 3).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 31, 2014


----------



## genemachine

Ok, so here's my take on risotto: First, some fresh vegetable broth. Sauteed a bit of salsiccia and chanterelles, brought together in the risotto:





  








Risotto mit Salsicchia (1 of 3).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 31, 2014











  








Risotto mit Salsicchia (2 of 3).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 31, 2014












  








Risotto mit Salsicchia (3 of 3).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 31, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Nicko said:


> Stuffed peppers and yes they are swimming in olive oil (that is how i like them). The olive oil was from a friend who gave me some oil from his family olive harvest near Kalamata.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAM00160.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> nicko
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 29, 2014


Gorgeous! I'm making this for dinner today, spent some time at the farmer's market yesterday and will be doing something like this.

Swimming in olive oil, that's how I like all my food. I usually try to go light but I'm definitely going to go heavy handed with the oil today, got some fresh sourdough bread that's dying to be dipped into something.


----------



## koukouvagia

Easy dinner last night with a caprese, roasted garlic hummus, pita chips and sopressata.





  








IMG_4532.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014












  








IMG_4533.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

I just happened to drive by a Cracker Barrel. It's such a rare sighting over in my parts that I had to stop and eat.

Country Fried Steak, hashbrown casserole, mashed potatoes with red eye gravy.

Not pictured but definitely eaten: Buttermilk gravy, fried okra, corn bread





  








IMG_4534.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014


----------



## ordo

*Beef tenderloin, sauce bordelaise, roasted potatoes*





  








lomo bordelaise1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Sep 1, 2014


----------



## philkel

Last night my partner Lizzy whipped up a fantastic pasta. Pasta shells with bacon, mince, tomato, and some fresh chilli's that I grow.


----------



## teamfat

ordo said:


> *Beef tenderloin, sauce bordelaise, roasted potatoes*


No eggs?


----------



## ordo

Damned! No eggs. Bribing is still an option.


----------



## mike9

Lets see - this went on the grill -





  








IMG_20140831_161347_zpsc06d3fea.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 1, 2014








Accompanied by these - stuffed grilled cheese peppers





  








IMG_20140831_161249_zps66c86478.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 1, 2014








Along with some grilled butter and sugar corn on the cob. Sorry no after pictures we put the feedbag on.


----------



## mike9

Tonight was a full Polack meal on the grill. Some awesome kielbasi from Dearborn Mi., stuffed grilled pimiento and grilled red cabbage with a garlic cream sauce.





  








IMG_20140901_191641_zpsabe04d9b.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 2, 2014


----------



## mikelm

SUMMER IN THE MIDWEST! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

Our son had us over to celebrate Labor Day with meaty Baby back racks from Costco which he rubbed with a habanero-based dry mix and then slow-smoked for 4-1/2 hours with just a touch of Hickory. It was served with a selection of sauces ranging from North Carolina to Memphis style. Almost better was the sun-ripened corn on the cob, picked locally yesterday, soaked in water, and roasted in the husk on the Barbie. Slathered with butter, this brief, seasonal treat is what makes living in the Midwest bearable, though it does not quite justify subjecting ourselves to the extortions of the politics and politicians of Illinois! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif

Oh well, better luck next year, maybe- after the elections.

Mike

I am not, however, holding my breath.


----------



## durangojo

Swordfish two ways...

1) grilled, brushed with green goddess dressing, topped with beefsteak tomato, basil, caper and white bean relish. Fresh wild mushroom ravioli with tuscan kale




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 2, 2014








2) swordfish souvlaki with tzatziki on grilled flatbread topped with roasted sweet peppers/onions, kalamata olives, cherry tomatoes and feta.....roasted garlic/red pepper eggplant puree




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 2, 2014








3) key lime pie.....with zest




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 2, 2014








4) a customer brought me this puffball from their yard....guessing it weighed about 7 or 8 pounds....sauteed it up in butter...tasted like fried butter.....silky smooth.
Another customer emailed me these pix of their lamb tenderloin special plate with cremini mushroom amontillado sherry sauce, sweet pea and mint ravioli and sauteed puffball...as well the swordfish souvlaki plate




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 2, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 2, 2014












  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 2, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 2, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Joey what is that puffball, i have never seen anything like it?

Looks like a giant, soft and plushy mutated turnip....


----------



## french fries

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Joey what is that puffball, i have never seen anything like it?
> 
> Looks like a giant, soft and plushy mutated turnip....


Looks like a mushroom.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calvatia_gigantea


----------



## durangojo

Sorry, yes it is a mushroom indeed....but a mushroom extraordinaire! After,slicing and satueeing this bad boy in butter,i can only imagine what a magical mystery tour a truffle must play on the palate......oh sweet jesus is was good!

joey


----------



## koukouvagia

That looks amazing joey!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Great looking meals Joey ! I can't remember the last time I had swordfish. The mushrooms grow on the boss's property every year. I call them puff mushrooms, the one important thing is to make sure you pick them early enough otherwise worms will make a condo out of them. 

Lovely dishes Joey, your a great chef.


----------



## millionsknives

KFC- Korean Fried Chicken with some modifications.

First I dredge it with corn starch, salt, gochugaru, baking powder. Let it sit on a rack in the fridge for an hour.





  








10629699_10101722918000329_324247678046290827_n.jp




__
millionsknives


__
Sep 3, 2014








Then I made a batter with cornstarch, bread flour ( i didn't have any all purpose, using up a 50# bag from costco), garlic powder, more gochugaru, more baking powder, vodka, cold water. I shallow fried in a cast iron skillet, which uses much less oil than if I was to fill a dutch oven.





  








10653362_10101722918184959_7772595765834814731_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Sep 3, 2014












  








10635789_10101722918469389_7623001198593635146_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Sep 3, 2014








I made a honey, ginger, orange glaze, but I stuffed my face too fast to take a picture of that. Crispy thin batter, juicy, flavorful, the best fried chicken I've ever made. It's only my second time though.


----------



## french fries

@MillionsKnives that looks/sounds delicious. Congrats on your 2nd fried chicken success. I'm wondering what role does the baking powder serve in this dish?


----------



## millionsknives

@French Fries it raises the pH for better crispness, but doesn't affect flavor too much. I think I got that from the serious eats article on chicken wings.

BTW most people would have asked about the vodka. Alcohol is bad for gluten formation and actually denatures proteins by messing with hydrogen bonding. Since I had only bread flour which is high gluten to begin with, it was necessary, and not just nice to have. I definitely noticed that the batter stayed thin and didn't start getting gummy.

Next time I'm thinking of cold smoking chicken a little bit before frying...


----------



## french fries

I honestly didn't notice the vodka! Thanks for the tip on baking powder. And I didn't know about alcohol and proteins! Interesting. I learn every day.


----------



## eastshores

Joey! I got into mycology a little and have done a bit of foraging. That's cool to see a puff ball that huge!

MK - that is some of the best fried chicken I've seen in a long time.. outside of the glaze, given that you are in Boston I suppose you can't call that _Southern_ fried chicken. Maybe... "Southie Fried Chicken"? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

That fried chicken is beautiful.  I picked up some korean fried chicken just yesterday at a local place here.  The sweet smell of garlic drove me crazy in the car all the way home.  I don't know how they get it to keep so crispy!


----------



## butzy

I made musaman chicken & egg curry for my neighbours and had it with rice, green peas and some pickles.

Forgot to take pictures though /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## durangojo

Oh mon, petales.....merci.


----------



## french fries

Greek salad and keftedes (lamb, mint, toasted pita soaked in milk, onion & garlic), hummus (not in picture), pita bread:





  








Greek salad.JPG




__
french fries


__
Sep 4, 2014












  








Keftedes.JPG




__
french fries


__
Sep 4, 2014


----------



## mike9

Pork loin roast with local red potatoes on the grill with steamed corn and a fresh salad. I put an apple cider glaze on the pork - delicious.





  








IMG_20140904_184747_zpseca2fe49.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 5, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

French Fries said:


> Greek salad and keftedes (lamb, mint, toasted pita soaked in milk, onion & garlic), hummus (not in picture), pita bread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greek salad.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> french fries
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 4, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keftedes.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> french fries
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 4, 2014


Approved


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> Approved


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Thanks Kouk'! And I thought of what you'd told me about your childhood memory: once we finished the greek salad, I poured all remaining juices/dressing into a glass and drank it! Delicious.


----------



## koukouvagia

French Fries said:


> :lol: Thanks Kouk'! And I thought of what you'd told me about your childhood memory: once we finished the greek salad, I poured all remaining juices/dressing into a glass and drank it! Delicious.


I told you to do this!?!


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> I told you to do this!?!


Back when I was looking for ideas of nutritious liquid-only foods...


----------



## chel1631

Say hello to my Labor Day Leftovers. Mixed up the smoked brisket with a bit of homemade sauce, topped with smoked jalapeño cheddar, and lightly grilled it in cast iron. Oh so simple. Oh so delicious.





  








Labor Day Leftovers.jpg




__
chel1631


__
Sep 5, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

French Fries said:


> Back when I was looking for ideas of nutritious liquid-only foods...


Oh I think I remember that. If you're back on solids now I would suggest mopping up all the sauce with good crusty bread. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## genemachine

French Fries said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Thanks Kouk'! And I thought of what you'd told me about your childhood memory: once we finished the greek salad, I poured all remaining juices/dressing into a glass and drank it! Delicious.


It's what my father does with each and every salad, pickle or whatever.... He has a point there, though


----------



## genemachine

The last few days: Pasta with fresh garden vegetables, Scallopine with oyster mushrooms, Salmlet with root vegetables and capers:





  








Pasta mit Gartengemüse (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Sep 7, 2014











  








Scaloppine mit Austernpilz (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Sep 7, 2014












  








Bachsaibling (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Sep 7, 2014


----------



## hayden

070914_crispy-cuttlefish_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Sep 7, 2014








Crispy coconut cuttlefish, orange, coriander, toasted pinenuts, and some of the sriracha mayo from last night's sushi. The cuttlefish was given a light dusting of coconut flour, then lightly fried in coconut oil.


----------



## genemachine

Duck soup with lotus roots, sprouts and rice noodles tonight:





  








Entensuppe (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Sep 7, 2014


----------



## mike9

We went out to visit a friend at his farm and brought a 20oz piece of Cape Cod striper and a half a pound of Diver Scallops from there as well.  We made a salad and steamed some local corn - good flavor and texture for end of season corn.  Then heated a nice, vintage, Griswold cast iron skillet and when it was hot added grass fed local butter and some olive oil and adding the fish from thick pieces to thin and basting it with the butter/oil mix.  It was awesome and the fish tasted like the crustaceans they've been living on - absolutely delicious.  Rested those while I drusted the scallops and the whole meal really felt special like a summer meal should.  Enjoyed a great French white wine and the weather was cool so we didn't even think of melon.  Go figure.  Sorry no pics my phone was in the car, but trust me everyone said it was the best fish meal they can remember.  Sometimes - less is more.


----------



## chefedb

Cranberry/Orange roast chicken/ stuffing for wife and I  . Plain chicken  off the wings and neck for the cats


----------



## mike9

My wife picked a half dozen good sized tomatoes today that were ripe, but had issues so I cleaned them up, diced & got rid of as many seeds as possible and made a very simple sauce. Olive oil, garlic, peperoncino and rock salt then add tomatoes, Tbsp of tomato paste, some anchovy paste, and honey. I let that cook for 20 - 30 minutes tops to retain that fresh flavor. Cooked linguini @ 2/3 through and finished in the sauce along with some capers, fresh torn basil and a little heavy cream. Served with some sauteed torn bread and it was really old school goodness - and I'm not even Italian. My old girlfriend's grandparents were from Sicily however and whenever we visited "Grandma T" I watched and listened carefully as her English was a no so good.





  








IMG_20140908_181253_zps1d18256f.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 8, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Had a hankerin' for wings. Summer thunderstorm came rolling in, so no outdoor charcoal, done in the oven.





  








wings.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 9, 2014








on the left sour cream, fresh oregano and hot paprika. At the top spicy Chinese bean paste. Lower right store bought spicy garlic sauce with some minced, homegrown ripe jalapeno added for extra kick.

If I had a restaurant, the sour cream wings would be on the menu. A nice herbal flavor without being too spicy, something that folks with more timid palates would love, rather than the slap your face hot stuff.

mjb.


----------



## helloitslucas

roast.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 9, 2014








It's getting cold here now, so I decided to make a roast. It's a wee one, but it's just for me. Organic pork butt(trimmed to 3 lbs, the rest is for kebabs), with a homemade wet rub, onions, celery, leeks and baby carrots. I always use baby carrots instead of whole carrots because it was something my grandma did.  Went for 8 hours low and slow. I forgot to take an after photo.


----------



## genemachine

Looking mighty good, Lucas!

I had some stir-fried squid with vegetables, soy bean paste and chilis, noodles, some sesame oil to finish. Together with a taste of my latest batch of kimchi:





  








Tintenfischnudeln (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Sep 10, 2014











  








Kimchi 2 Wochen (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Sep 10, 2014


----------



## ordo

*Pork chop and pumpkin cakes*





  








cerdo con calabaza.JPG




__
ordo


__
Sep 10, 2014


----------



## mike9

Those look delicious Ordo. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Not tonight, but prepping for tomorrow. Veal and beef neck bones dredged in whole wheat flour seasoned with smoked salt, pepper, and cayenne then seared, removed and added back to a leek mira poix with garlic, herbs, red wine and soon to be covered with water. Simmered for @ 4 hrs today will see how it looks tomorrow. When it's done I'll strain it, reserve some veg and use the stock and meat for mushroom and onion soup. Right now the aroma is making everyone salivate - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif





  








IMG_20140911_140937_zps4bda2e90.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 11, 2014


----------



## niko1227

I got a chicken stock simmering right now!





  








20140911_165546.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Sep 12, 2014












  








20140911_203817.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Sep 12, 2014












  








20140911_211056.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Sep 12, 2014


----------



## ordo

niko1227 said:


> I got a chicken stock simmering right now!


Looks pretty good.


----------



## mike9

Yeah that chicken stock does look good. 

I took mine out of the fridge, skimmed it again, removed the necks pieces and strained out the veg (it had no flavor left - all extracted).  Right now the necks are back in a clean stock and simmering to further break down the collagen and concentrate the flavor.  Tomorrow I'll reconstitute some dried mushrooms, add that liquid to the stock then some caramelized onion and cremini mushrooms.  I'm thinking I'll put a crisp on the neck pieces and serve them on the side with some crusty peasant bread.  There's a fair amount of meat on those veal bones.


----------



## koukouvagia

helloitslucas said:


> roast.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 9, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting cold here now, so I decided to make a roast. It's a wee one, but it's just for me. Organic pork butt(trimmed to 3 lbs, the rest is for kebabs), with a homemade wet rub, onions, celery, leeks and baby carrots. I always use baby carrots instead of whole carrots because it was something my grandma did.  Went for 8 hours low and slow. I forgot to take an after photo.


I may have to do this myself tomorrow. 8hours in the oven??


----------



## helloitslucas

bbb2.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 13, 2014











  








bbb1.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 13, 2014








Black bean burgers. Black beans, celery, carrots, onions, garlic, spices, herbs, cheese. Forgot to take a photo of it all plated up, but oh well! I'm just happy I have conquered the texture issues I've had with bean burgers before. Perfect texture and meaty!


----------



## mike9

Change of plan - the neck bones have surrendered all their collagen. When I took it out of the ice box today it was like jello - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif I'll peel the bones for hash. Refreshed some dried porcini, oyster and shitake mushrooms and strained that liquid into the "jelly" then micro-waved the bones for a minute to melt the jelly and added that. When I pulled a neck piece out it made that sucking sound and left an impression. That's when I knew it was ready. Only the hardest of the hard tendons were left and they were chewy. My grandpa would be proud - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif





  








IMG_20140913_151815_zps6a781a0c.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 13, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

*BLAT*

bacon lettuce avocado tomato sammy.





  








photo-10.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Sep 14, 2014








Blurry iPhone photo, but that farmers market yellow tomato

was divine.

I'm up to my ears in tomatoes. All types of sauces, gazpacho

pies, etc.

One of my favorite seasons.

Not even talking about peaches and nectarines.

Love it.


----------



## rick alan

Koukouvagia said:


> I may have to do this myself tomorrow. 8hours in the oven??


The man said low and slow, and I don't think he's kiddin' /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Rick


----------



## helloitslucas

Koukouvagia said:


> I may have to do this myself tomorrow.  8hours in the oven??


Yes. Low and slow and then I remove vegetables when they are tender and then crank up the heat to caramelize the skin.


----------



## philkel

Last night it was roast lamb and roast veggies, potato, pumpkin and parsnip. Out of the left over lamb I am going to make a pot pie.


----------



## teamfat

One of the plants I did this year was red Caribbean habanero. Finally got some ripe ones:





  








red_habs.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 15, 2014








The longer peppers one the outside are aji crystal, similar heat level to serrano. The red habs are hotter than basic orange ones, maybe twice as much. A favorite use of habs is Jamaican jerk. So I used three of my red habs, 3 of the ajis and a bunch of other stuff to make a wet rub. This time I tried something a bit different and made a fairly thick paste, rather than a more liquid marinade.





  








jerk_paste.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 15, 2014








I applied it to a slab of pork loin backs, let it sit overnight. Put them in a Weber Kettle, hot but indirect heat for about 2 hours.





  








jerk_ribs.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 15, 2014








VERY tasty! The distinctive flavor of the habaneros came through, the heat level was nice, giving a good, lingering warmth on the lips. I realized I didn't put any brown sugar in the rub, so it didn't carmelize as expected, but that was a minor issue. Yum, yum.


----------



## butzy

That's looking very nice @teamfatMy type of meal.

I had mashed potatoes with green asparagus and a egg-ham topping/sauce.


----------



## koukouvagia

Made my own pork roast. I only cooked it for 4.5hrs, with celery onions carrots garlic, bay leaves rosemary, thyme, grainy mustard, oregano, white wine, lemon juice. Threw the potatoes in the last hour. I cooked it uncovered for a bit then covered it for most of the time and then uncovered at the end again. I can't figure out if this was a roast or a braise. The jus was amazing.





  








p4.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 16, 2014












  








pork1.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 16, 2014


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> Made my own pork roast. I only cooked it for 4.5hrs, with celery onions carrots garlic, bay leaves rosemary, thyme, grainy mustard, oregano, white wine, lemon juice. Threw the potatoes in the last hour. I cooked it uncovered for a bit then covered it for most of the time and then uncovered at the end again. I can't figure out if this was a roast or a braise. The jus was amazing.


That looks succulent, I want to do something like that as soon as the sweltering summer is over, here. I'm curious, what cut did you use, and 4.5 hours at what temp?


----------



## wlong

@Koukouvagia "I can't figure out if this was a roast or a braise."

You call something like that "good eating." Looks great.


----------



## jake t buds

*Pasta 'ncaciata*





  








photo-11.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Sep 16, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas

bread.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 16, 2014








Homemade bread for croutons.





  








panzanella.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 16, 2014








Panzanella using homemade croutons.





  








chicken.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 16, 2014








Yogurt and spice marinated(overnight) chicken thighs for grilled shawarma. Which is currently cooking now and I will edit with a finished photo.


----------



## koukouvagia

French Fries said:


> That looks succulent, I want to do something like that as soon as the sweltering summer is over, here. I'm curious, what cut did you use, and 4.5 hours at what temp?


This one is a little different than the one you taught me. It's a 3.5 lb butt. I would've tied it if I could find my butcher twine.

There was a lot of broth, I'm going to have to call it a braise because those potatoes and veggies were more like pot roast veggies.


----------



## ordo

Nice dishes. Jake's Pasta 'ncaciata is very special indeed. Had to google it.

This one is not a meal, but very recommendable. Lemon in honey. Ladies use it to get perfect skins, but its a very simple multiple uses preparation. Jar. Lemon slices, honey-lemon slices.honey. Let in the fridge some days. No water added. Fine with savory and sweet dishes also.





  








15261714132_1afbb70934_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Sep 16, 2014


----------



## genemachine

Last weekend, I stewed some wild boar with white beans in temperanillo and game fond, served with some homebaked bread.





  








Wildschweinragout mit Weißen Bohnen (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Sep 17, 2014








Today, had some kimchi soup with pork, tofu and udon noodles





  








Kimchi Udon (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Sep 17, 2014


----------



## praties

Last night was boring since it was dinner in a hurry--broiled flat-iron steak, sliced thin and brussels sprouts.  Tonight, though, I'm going to sauté some sliced mushrooms in butter, throw in some tarragon, deglaze with some red wine.  Let that reduce a bit, throw in the leftover steak just long enough to heat through and stir in some sour cream off the heat and serve it over toast.  It sounds good in my head, just hoping it turns out well on the plate.


----------



## koukouvagia

jake t buds said:


> *BLAT*
> 
> bacon lettuce avocado tomato sammy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo-10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jake t buds
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 14, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry iPhone photo, but that farmers market yellow tomato
> 
> was divine.
> 
> I'm up to my ears in tomatoes. All types of sauces, gazpacho
> 
> pies, etc.
> 
> One of my favorite seasons.
> 
> Not even talking about peaches and nectarines.
> 
> Love it.





jake t buds said:


> *Pasta 'ncaciata*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo-11.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jake t buds
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 16, 2014


Been meaning to tell you, these are amazing. The Pasta 'ncasciata is something I never heard of before and something I'd like to try to learn.


----------



## eastshores

Had a couple chicken breasts that I was hoping to try sous vide but never got around to it so decided tonight to make a sausage and chicken soup with spinach and potatoes. Soups are always fun because I never make them the same twice. I suppose at some point I should start writing down the recipe but then how would I know 3 months apart if one version was better than another. That's always been kind of a discouraging aspect of "recipes" to me.. I know my basic approach but I almost always vary it each time. I suppose over time though I have come up with some consistencies. In my chili for instance, I always steep ancho chili peppers and puree them - I guess I'd consider that my "secret". What do you guys think about your own recipes?


----------



## mike9

Grilled, Frenched rack of pork with delicious sweet corn and a red cabbage slaw.  Desert was chocolate covered lemon pound cake (Aldi imported from Germany).  A nice Spanish wine finished it off.


----------



## chefbuba

Fried chicken from the market deli, made some red cabbage & apple slaw, washed it down with an ice cold.....Dr Pepper. I was slumming tonight.

Yesterday I made blackened albacore (fresh local tuna), dirty rice & the last of the green beans from the garden.


----------



## teamfat

No pictures, but some tasty food.  Last night we had Italian dip sandwiches.  Put a hunk of beef in the crock pot with fresh rosemary, oregano, thyme etc. Karen's sandwich just had the beef and some provolone, mine had some onions, hot peppers and sweet peppers added. Served with a small bowl of the broth on the side. Very tasty, and messy.

Tonight I was on my own and did a pork and green onion stir fry.  The hot bean sauce from Har Har Pickle Food Company is pretty hot and spicy, and I fear that the addition of a fresh, ripe jalapeno from the garden may make me regret the, uh, well, shall we say the end result in the morning.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

Duck breast with a honey/balsamic/lemon thyme glaze, potatoes from the garden sautéed in the rendered duck fat, savoy cabbage with the last remains of the home-smoked sichuanese bacon and a bit of garlic. Kept the duck breast just a minute too long - it was pink when I cut it and cooked through by the remaining heat while I plated it. Never seen it like that, you really could watch how the pink vanished. Still juicy, though 





  








Entenbrust mit Wirsing (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Sep 19, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

Koukouvagia said:


> Been meaning to tell you, these are amazing. The Pasta 'ncasciata is something I never heard of before and something I'd like to try to learn.


Thank you. Kind words indeed. Both from you and ordo. From the most ubiquitous (BLAT) to the obscure Sicilian dish.

From googling it myself I can see Pasta 'ncasciata has many different interpretations. Didn't realize it had so many variations, but it doesn't surprise me.

Quite simple, though. I call it a "cake" since I made it in a springform pan. This is how I made it :

Peel and slice eggplant in 1/4" slices. Salt and set on board at an angle and "sweat" for an hour. Tamp dry and fry slices in olive oil until brown, drain on a rack.

Mix breadcrumbs with a bit of olive oil and spread along the inside of the springform pan, and then line with eggplant slices. I used an 8" pan and two small eggplants.

Toss together 3/4 done rigatoni with small mozzarella pieces, parmesan, pecorino, your favorite tomato sauce, and fresh basil. Not too wet, not too dry. Fill the lined pan and cover with remaining eggplant to make the "icing." Bake, and your done. I think it was about 20-25 minutes. Flipped it over and unsprung the pan. Served four.

I used roasted garlic tomato sauce: Roast tomato wedges tossed with S&P and olive oil in oven at 350 for 30 minutes- until done and the skin comes off. Remove skin. Roast slices of garlic in olive oil, add chili pepper flakes, tomatoes, oregano, S&P and simmer until tomatoes fall apart, squashing them with a potato masher. Add chopped fresh basil at the end and that's it. I made the sauce ahead of time for a simple pasta dish so I had lots left over. It is tomato season after all, but you can use whatever sauce you have on hand, i'm sure.

Oh, and btw, those other dishes look scrumptious as well. Geez we're fortunate. Love it.


----------



## genemachine

jake t buds said:


> Geez we're fortunate. Love it.


You ain't living if you aren't cooking and eating well


----------



## koukouvagia

jake t buds said:


> Thank you. Kind words indeed. Both from you and ordo. From the most ubiquitous (BLAT) to the obscure Sicilian dish.
> 
> From googling it myself I can see Pasta 'ncasciata has many different interpretations. Didn't realize it had so many variations, but it doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Quite simple, though. I call it a "cake" since I made it in a springform pan. This is how I made it :
> 
> Peel and slice eggplant in 1/4" slices. Salt and set on board at an angle and "sweat" for an hour. Tamp dry and fry slices in olive oil until brown, drain on a rack.
> 
> Mix breadcrumbs with a bit of olive oil and spread along the inside of the springform pan, and then line with eggplant slices. I used an 8" pan and two small eggplants.
> 
> Toss together 3/4 done rigatoni with small mozzarella pieces, parmesan, pecorino, your favorite tomato sauce, and fresh basil. Not too wet, not too dry. Fill the lined pan and cover with remaining eggplant to make the "icing." Bake, and your done. I think it was about 20-25 minutes. Flipped it over and unsprung the pan. Served four.
> 
> I used roasted garlic tomato sauce: Roast tomato wedges tossed with S&P and olive oil in oven at 350 for 30 minutes- until done and the skin comes off. Remove skin. Roast slices of garlic in olive oil, add chili pepper flakes, tomatoes, oregano, S&P and simmer until tomatoes fall apart, squashing them with a potato masher. Add chopped fresh basil at the end and that's it. I made the sauce ahead of time for a simple pasta dish so I had lots left over. It is tomato season after all, but you can use whatever sauce you have on hand, i'm sure.
> 
> Oh, and btw, those other dishes look scrumptious as well. Geez we're fortunate. Love it.


It sounds as delicious as it looks.


----------



## panini

Today we're out at the property. My BIL and his buddies got their limit of dove.The neighboring property owner has given us some wild hog pecan smoked bacon, green beans and some fresh corn.

Field dressed the birds. Marinated some fresh peach slices in Tequila. Over pecan coals we quick roasted some jalapenos on a grate.

Took a peach slice and put it together with 1/2 jalapeno and into the cavity of the birds. Then wrapped the bird in bacon and skewered. Put the birds back into the peach bucket. Roasted skin on corn and took a handful of beans for each and wrapped that in bacon. Grilled those and then grilled the birds. I had quite a difficult time trying to figure out what tasted better, the food or the tequila/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

Been busy. Ham and cheese quesadilla. 




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 20, 2014


----------



## lagom

Hospitol food. No pic warrented.


----------



## koukouvagia

Lagom said:


> Hospitol food. No pic warrented.


I hope everything is ok!?


----------



## panini

@Lagom,

I hope everything is OK. I know you had an accident. Please keep us posted.

Pan


----------



## genemachine

Oh, hell @Lagom - get better soon!

I roasted some chicken wings, korean style, yesterday. Marinaded with soy, bean paste, chilis, honey, garlic, ginger, served with rice, kimchi, and a soy/rice vinegar/sake/sesam based tip.





  








Chicken Wings Koreanisch (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Sep 21, 2014


----------



## lagom

Thanks for the thoughts, everyone if fine from the accident, its the baby thats in the hospitol, some typt of infection in her lympf system they are trying to sort out. Looks like I be camped out here for at least a few days more.


----------



## genemachine

Lagom said:


> Thanks for the thoughts, everyone if fine from the accident, its the baby thats in the hospitol, some typt of infection in her lympf system they are trying to sort out. Looks like I be camped out here for at least a few days more.


In that case, best wishes to the little one!


----------



## eastshores

@Lagom hope everything works out well quickly for you and your little one.

Yesterday my neighbor who is my buddies mom and like an adopted mom to me wanted to have a pig roast. So my buddy and I ended up cooking for about 70 people. Many people brought side dishes so we concentrated on the pig, some smoked chickens, and I did "atomic buffalo turds" for the first time which turned out to be a big hit. Our pit consists of a hole about 3 feet deep in the ground which we have a couple pieces of rebar across. Above the hole is a layer of cinder blocks 2 high. My buddy built a propane burner that stretches the length of the pit and the pig rests on a rack that he built. It's covered atop with a couple pieces of tin roofing.

Here's the pig about an hour into it





  








pig1.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Sep 21, 2014








At around 6 hours we basted the pig with some garlic bourbon glaze





  








pig2.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Sep 21, 2014








Here are my ABT's .. I've seen these a lot but never made them myself. They are a lot of work to prep, and I only made 18 but they got snatched up in a hurry I should have made 2x that many. They are jalapeno peppers that are halved and de-seeded and de-veined, stuffed with a mixture of cream cheese and shredded cheddar, and wrapped in a thin slice of bacon then smoked for about 2.5 hours.





  








pig3.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Sep 21, 2014








I used my new meat claws to pull the shoulders and hams. The guests all seemed to have a great time and we got plenty of compliments. It's enjoyable to be able to make people happy with food.





  








pig4.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Sep 21, 2014


----------



## teamfat

eastshores said:


> It's enjoyable to be able to make people happy with food.


Amen!


----------



## lagom

Very nice eastshores!


----------



## koukouvagia

Lagom said:


> Thanks for the thoughts, everyone if fine from the accident, its the baby thats in the hospitol, some typt of infection in her lympf system they are trying to sort out. Looks like I be camped out here for at least a few days more.


Oh dear! I must have missed what happened. I hope the baby gets better poor thing!


----------



## helloitslucas

I am only posting this to poke fun at myself. I hand ground and prepared, casing and all, these bratwurst on my own as well as they were my first smoking project and it turned out well. I wanted to share it so I introduced it to my neighbours and they were happy to come over for dinner. Needless to say, I forgot buns. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

So we had my hand ground and smoked brats on Wonderbread. At least they found it funny!





  








bunz.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 22, 2014


----------



## chefbecky

Monday family meal.   Fresh wahoo fish cakes, creole mustard sauce, sautéed kale and spinach.  YUM


----------



## teamfat

Bratwurst with no kraut? No onions? Sheesh.

Seriously, how did that first attempt turn out in terms of flavor and texture?

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

Would you believe me if I told you that I have never made or even eaten pesto before? Well, it's true! This was my first time ever on both counts. What a wonderful discovery! And my son slurped it up to boot!





  








pesto1.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 23, 2014


----------



## lagom

Ahh pesto, what a. Wonderful thing. 

Just an update. The doctors cut us loose from Queen Sylvias hospitol this evening, seem the IV anti biotics have done its job and we can continue at home with oral meds. Thanks for all your good thoughts folks, now Im going to make a ham sandwitch and get some sleep.


----------



## ordo

The best for you and your baby, Lagom!


----------



## jake t buds

Koukouvagia said:


> Would you believe me if I told you that I have never made or even eaten pesto before? Well, it's true! This was my first time ever on both counts. What a wonderful discovery! And my son slurped it up to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pesto1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 23, 2014


Wow. You're gonna like what you can do with it. Its not just for pasta. It also freezes very well and works in a pinch when you don't feel like cooking anything elaborate. Freeze 'em in ice cube trays, and then remove to a ziplock baggie. But you knew this already.


----------



## helloitslucas

bbsj.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Sep 24, 2014








Sorry for the phone quality. But I made bacon and bourbon sloppy joes. The weather is changing and I am pulling out my comfort food recipes.


----------



## koukouvagia

jake t buds said:


> Wow. You're gonna like what you can do with it. Its not just for pasta. It also freezes very well and works in a pinch when you don't feel like cooking anything elaborate. Freeze 'em in ice cube trays, and then remove to a ziplock baggie. But you knew this already.


You know what I don't like? It makes a mess to clean! But otherwise it was a beautiful thing. Didn't have enough to freeze so I'll have to find some more basil soon.


----------



## koukouvagia

helloitslucas said:


> bbsj.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 24, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the phone quality. But I made bacon and bourbon sloppy joes. The weather is changing and I am pulling out my comfort food recipes.


This has to go in the retro thread!


----------



## teamfat

Tomato sandwich?





  








sammie.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 27, 2014








I should have weighed this puppy, the first great white out f the garden. The slice I put on Karen's plate was bigger than her grilled pork chop. Very tasty mater, somewhat sweet, subdued acid notes, nice.





  








great_w.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 27, 2014


----------



## mike9

I had a leftover rib eye that was still rare so - some shaved onion and a little shaved garlic into a hot pan then thin slice rib eye, salt, pepper and shaped to fit some artisan whole wheat toast coated with whole grain mustard and topped with a slice of habanero jack cheese then onto that toast with some mild banana pepper slices and that's a sandwich made in heaven.  Oh - add one cold IPA and some chips and you have something better than a restaurant.


----------



## homecookedhappiness

We had a very late lunch, so dinner last night was a cup of coffee and homemade red velvet cake.





  








IMG_20140927_200142.jpg




__
homecookedhappiness


__
Sep 28, 2014


----------



## huongbui155

We had this soup for dinner , it was really tasteful /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif. It's kind of a combo soup, which has a pretty complex base with chicken, egg, pork roll and many other ingredients. It's truly vietnamese and originates from the capital Hanoi.


----------



## mike9

I made meatballs today, but with a twist. Turkey Italian sausage, Chorizo, whole wheat bread soaked in garlic milk, onion, red pepper, egg white, corn bread crumbs, smoked salt, parsley and thyme. Browned them in olive oil and bacon drippings then onto a rack. The sauce is tomato sauce, smoked salt, two heaping tablespoons of ginger marmalade, some Cholula Chili Lime sauce, honey and apple cider glaze. Man these are good.





  








IMG_20140928_150841_zps4a43ae74.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 28, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

Koukouvagia said:


> You know what I don't like? It makes a mess to clean! But otherwise it was a beautiful thing. Didn't have enough to freeze so I'll have to find some more basil soon.


How is it a mess? How do you make it? Food processor or blender? How is that any different than anything else in the food processor or blender? It should actually be easy. Contained in a single vessel.

I'm confused.


----------



## koukouvagia

@jake t buds it was a mess because after I strained the noodles I put them back in the pot and stirred in the pesto. The Parmesan in it stuck in the pot, not the most pleasant thing to clean. I made it in a FP which I put in the dishwasher.


----------



## cookist

I eat buffet last week with my workmates. I eat some seafood that I have never eaten. Such as sea cucumber and shark's fin.


----------



## durangojo

One of my specials over the weekend....5 meat bolognese(beef, pork, veal, hot italian sausage, pancetta). I tossed the ragu with a trio of fresh ravioli( spinach, wild mushroom and 4 cheese agnolotti). Usually i toss it with fresh fettuccine, but i now prefer the ravioli.....all that twirling gets tiresome! 
Grilled bread is smeared with an artichoke white bean tapenade.....





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 29, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 29, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Looks great Joey. I laughed out loud at the "all that twirling" bit


----------



## jake t buds

Koukouvagia said:


> @jake t buds it was a mess because after I strained the noodles I put them back in the pot and stirred in the pesto. The Parmesan in it stuck in the pot, not the most pleasant thing to clean. I made it in a FP which I put in the dishwasher.


Ok, I see what the problem is, or at least why that doesn't happen to me. I put 90% of the Parmesan while blending the ingredients = basil, garlic, nut of your choice (walnuts, pecans, almonds or pine nuts) and olive oil. I make the pasta and put the pesto in a large bowl and leave at room temp. Dump the pasta in and toss, adding chopped fresh tomato if you like, fresh olive oil and garnish with more Parmesan. You can also add some cream to a pan and add some pesto and heat until it gets thick. Then add the pasta for a simple pesto cream sauce. Anyway, somebody like ordo should chime in.


----------



## eastshores

Koukouvagia said:


> @jake t buds it was a mess because after I strained the noodles I put them back in the pot and stirred in the pesto. The Parmesan in it stuck in the pot, not the most pleasant thing to clean. I made it in a FP which I put in the dishwasher.


Edit: I completely rethought my reply. Don't have a hot pan when you add the pesto into the pasta. There should be enough oil in the pesto to coat the pasta, you don't need any additional heat and if everything is still so hot you are getting parm stuck on the pot.. it's too hot. Let it rest longer or switch to a cold pan.


----------



## jake t buds

eastshores said:


> Edit: I completely rethought my reply. Don't have a hot pan when you add the pesto into the pasta. There should be enough oil in the pesto to coat the pasta, you don't need any additional heat and if everything is still so hot you are getting parm stuck on the pot.. it's too hot. Let it rest longer or switch to a cold pan.


It does depend on what recipe she is using and how much oil is called for. I eyeball it and drizzle olive oil as the ingredients are being blended and look for the right consistency. But pesto shouldn't be served piping hot, and that's what's causing the Parmesan to stick.


----------



## alaminute

image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Sep 30, 2014







RAMEN NIGHT!!!! Marrow/pork/dashi broth with pork belly, baby bok choy, sautéed bunshijimiji mushrooms, a pickled slaw mix and of course a soft boiled egg.


----------



## jake t buds

alaminute said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> alaminute
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 30, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAMEN NIGHT!!!! Marrow/pork/dashi broth with pork belly, baby bok choy, sautéed bunshijimiji mushrooms, a pickled slaw mix and of course a soft boiled egg.


That. looks. awesome. Sounds awesome too.


----------



## koukouvagia

Ok maybe the pot was still hot. I definitely took it off the heat though. I may have did it wrong but it was still delicious.


----------



## genemachine

First test of my very first home-smoked sausages, home-made pickles, home-baked bread with hazelnuts from the Garden:





  








Wurstplatte Nummer Eins (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Sep 30, 2014


----------



## alaminute

Thx jake t! I really appreciate everything you and koukouvagia bring to this thread, I don't even know how y'all keep up with it.


----------



## mike9

Gene - that looks awesome !!


----------



## madewithnotepad

Made a Vietnamese style sandwich based on what I had on hand at the restaurant. Crisp french roll, mayonnaise, fresh cilantro and jalapeños, sliced prime rib, lettuce, avocado and sriracha. Missing the daikon, but overall quite delicious.


----------



## ordo

*Lemon pasta.*

Not a fan of Melissa Clark (NYT) but this recipe is good and has a twist on classic pasta al limone.





  








pasta liminada1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 6, 2014








*RECIPE.*


----------



## mike9

Tonight was a classic Caesar with sourdough croutons and a chicken thigh with a very crispy skin.





  








IMG_20141006_184211_zps719cd621.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 7, 2014


----------



## chefbuba

That's what I had also, in addition to some steamed rice & cauliflower.


----------



## mike9

Didn't have my phone on me, but I made a salad of tomato, red onion, red wine vinegar, olive oil and basil (salt & pepper), grilled a delicious piece of hanger, and schmeared a thick slice of sourdough with roasted garlic and grass fed butter and grilled that while the meat was resting.  It was an awesome early autumn meal - finished grilling just as the sun was setting (had my flashlight just in case).


----------



## helloitslucas

p.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Oct 8, 2014








Hand rolled pappardelle with home ground pork with a shallot cream sauce. All on top of garlic whipped potatoes. Fall is here.


----------



## chefbuba

Carb City!  Looks good.


----------



## koukouvagia

@helloitslucas my head spinning, carbs on carbs. It's like staring into the sun! You've caught my imagination.


----------



## petalsandcoco

jake t buds said:


> It does depend on what recipe she is using and how much oil is called for. I eyeball it and drizzle olive oil as the ingredients are being blended and look for the right consistency. But pesto shouldn't be served piping hot, and that's what's causing the Parmesan to stick.


Now hold on .......lol

Jake, don't forget the choice of nuts you can use or herbs and just about everything else for that matter. (if this was already covered , then never mind)


----------



## petalsandcoco

Lagom said:


> Thanks for the thoughts, everyone if fine from the accident, its the baby thats in the hospitol, some typt of infection in her lympf system they are trying to sort out. Looks like I be camped out here for at least a few days more.


You are in our thoughts Lagom, such a sad time for you all.


----------



## jake t buds

helloitslucas said:


> p.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> helloitslucas
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand rolled pappardelle with home ground pork with a shallot cream sauce. All on top of garlic whipped potatoes. Fall is here.O


Ok, I don't feel so bad about using tempura fried fish in a crispy fried taco for fish tacos. Slaw, of course.

You could've added some carrots to that as well 


petalsandcoco said:


> Now hold on .......lol
> 
> Jake, don't forget the choice of nuts you can use or herbs and just about everything else for that matter. (if this was already covered , then never mind)


Yes it was covered, kinda. Read the post before that one. And yes again, I didn't mention you can use arugula/cilantro/ parsley as well.


----------



## jake t buds

And speaking of Rocket...

*Arugula/ Potato/ Mozzarella/ Rosemary Pizza*





  








photo-12.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Oct 8, 2014











  








photo-13.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Oct 8, 2014








Yes, the rocket is dressed and added at the end.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Lol, [emoji]128522[/emoji] my fault, trying to cover threads too fast.

Let me get a glass of wine and relax !

Fine looking pizza , luv rocket .


----------



## koukouvagia

Chicken Parmesan. Didn't have any mozzarella so I used a slice of smoked provolone.




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 11, 2014


----------



## ordo

Another eggplant no pastry tart. I'm simplifying ingredients: eggplant. onions. garlic, custard.





  








quiche berenjenas3.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 12, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Moules à l'escargot*

Mussels prepared the same way escargots (snails) are served; a gratin made with a mix of butter, parsley, garlic, shallot, s&p.





  








MosselsLookboter1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 12, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Tonight might have been the first time I've made squash soup. But then again, I don't remember every dish I've ever made in the last 40+ years or so. But I came across this acorn squash:





  








a_squash.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 13, 2014








It was growing along the fence at the community garden around the corner from my house. This was the baby on the vine.

I figured one that size would be old and tough, expected it to take a while to bake. I was thinking chunks the size of an apple might take an hour, maybe an hour and a half. It took over two and a half to get soft. Wow. No pictures of the soup or the hot turkey sandwiches we had with it, but the soup was really good! As you can see, I will probably be making more. I used less than a quarter of it. Should have weighed it before cutting, oh well.

And in case you are wondering, here is the big one on that vine:





  








acorn.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 13, 2014








That shiny spot is a quarter, should give you idea of the size of the thing. Wonder how long a chunk of that one would take to get tender?

mjb.


----------



## mike9

The garden greens are really good right now so I rendered down some leftover duck parts in the pot, added my mirapoix, garlic, bay leaf, smoked salt, peperoncino, black pepper.  Then I added two cups of water to cover then in went Swiss Chard, Collards and Kale along with a splash of vinegar.  While they were cooking down I made some biscuits.  We took that next door where there was pulled pork and ribs, apple crisp, etc.  It was a very good meal.


----------



## helloitslucas

Nothing sounded good so I whipped up some homemade fluffy pancakes. I am not a breakfast person, but I absolutely love pancakes every once in awhile.





  








fp.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Oct 13, 2014








Also, YUM! @ChrisBelgium ! Mussels are my absolute favourite food. And this also makes me crave escargots!


ChrisBelgium said:


> *Moules à l'escargot*
> 
> Mussels prepared the same way escargots (snails) are served; a gratin made with a mix of butter, parsley, garlic, shallot, s&p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MosselsLookboter1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 12, 2014


----------



## alaminute

Ooh helloitslucas, breakfast for dinner is one of my total favorites!


----------



## alaminute

image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Oct 14, 2014







A tart beet purée, roasted butternut squash, sautéed kale with caramelized onions and petals, and pan seared chx that I then braised in the pan with almond milk and honey.


----------



## chefbuba

Duck breast & Krab fried rice





  








duck.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 15, 2014











  








d1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 15, 2014












  








d2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 15, 2014












  








d5.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 15, 2014












  








d4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 15, 2014


----------



## teamfat

I have to get some duck soon. I think I mentioned before that one place near me has whole, frozen ducks for about $18, or frozen breasts for $25.  Hmmm....

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba

These were Maple Leaf Farms breast. Bought a case and split it up between a couple other people, worked out to $6.50 per breast.


----------



## deaf chef

I cooked some sghaetti and tomato sauce with chopped four garlic cloves, 1/2 chopped bbq boneless chicken, and fresh peppercorn. It was good and spicy dinner.


----------



## mike9

Must have been pasta day yesterday - I made meatballs and a very good tomato sauce finished with whole grain Penne and topped with sawdust.


----------



## alaminute

Sawdust?!!


----------



## mike9

alaminute said:


> Sawdust?!!


Pan toasted seasoned bread crumbs. A friend of mine's Sicilian grandmother used to call it that and it stuck.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Wonderful looking food everyone. Chris , that dish looks so inviting.

I was recently served a nice meal at my niece's home , grilled salmon with whipped avocado piped on top. Of course I had to share it with you.





  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 16, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Actual sawdust is showing up in prepared. packaged foods, labeled as "cellulose". It plays well with mechanically separated chicken and high fructose corn syrup.

mjb.


----------



## beastmasterflex

Sign of the times when they start cutting the peasants food with sawdust.


----------



## alaminute

Lol, living in 'the jungle' much beast?


----------



## mike9

I cooked a bottom round roast yesterday and today I sliced it very thin across the grain and reheated it in the jous. While that was going on I sauteed onion and peppers. The result was Philly Cheese Tacos - oh man were they good. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## chefbuba

Chicken Parm, spaghetti squash & shrimp cocktail with fresh Oregon pink shrimp.





  








chix parm.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 20, 2014


----------



## eastshores

Hadn't made gyros in a long time. Rather than ground lamb, which I am not able to get at my supermarket, I use their ground chuck and pork combination that they sell for meatloaf. It actually is a very good stand in, and my buddy said he may actually prefer it to lamb. It's important to get the meat worked down so that it is smooth rather than grainy. I also use a lot of oregano, thyme, garlic powder, etc.


----------



## sazal786

I can't cook anything.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Sazal : but you do make cheese ?





  








003.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 20, 2014







You can't go wrong with a smoked meat club !


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> You can't go wrong with a smoked meat club !


Ouuuuh that looks tasty.


----------



## eastshores

A while back I marinated and smoked 12 chicken breasts. Then I vacuum packed them and froze them. So tonight, my low-carb dinner consists of a garden salad that my grocer sells fresh every day for less than $2.00 .. and all I had to do was throw one of my chicken breasts into boiling water. I did add a few cornichons.





  








chicksalad.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Oct 20, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Carbonara made with Spanish chorizo and grated cabra*

This experiment is a revelation. The eggs in there are universal but who says you need to use pancetta and Italian cheese?

The chorizo was very slightly panfried, then I added a little left-over garlic and parsley butter.





  








CarbonaraChorizoCabra2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 21, 2014


----------



## sazal786

I am also a lazy man... lol


----------



## chefbuba

I wasn't very hungry after having a snack before leaving work, stopped by the store for half & half, saw chili rellenos in the deli hot case, got one to try, so that a hand full of ruffles & a diet pepsi.


----------



## teamfat

Made some nice sauted chicken cutlets with a mushroom, shallot and lemon sauce. Ate maybe half of mine. I think I am getting sick. Not fun.

And though I didn't eat much of it, the sauce was good. Karen took her first bite and said "Wow - this is yummy!" I love when that happens.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

teamfat said:


> I think I am getting sick. Not fun.


Sorry to hear. But on the bright side, you now have a brand new color avatar!

Made some pork tacos with guac and sour cream, served with refried beans. Tacos tuesday! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif => The kids love it.


----------



## teamfat

Yep, the picture of that very delectable home made pancetta came from the Slat Cured Pig group on Facebook. I need to work on producing cured meat products of that quality.


----------



## koukouvagia

A proper roast beef dinner





  








roast1.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 22, 2014










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











roast2.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 22, 2014












  








roast7.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 22, 2014


----------



## ordo

Wow!


----------



## mike9

Nice KK - eye of round?  looks perfect.  I had 2lbs of Roma tomatoes so I pealed them and made a fresh sauce with a little diced prosciutto, evoo infused with garlic, basil and peperoncino and finished some bucatini in that.  Topped with fresh basil and breadcrumbs it was delicious.


----------



## koukouvagia

Yes, eye round


----------



## mike9

Koukouvagia said:


> Yes, eye round


Did you blast it, or slow cook it?


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> Did you blast it, or slow cook it?


I dry brined it over night. Then I seared it. Then I put it into a 225F oven until it reached 115 internal. Then I turned off the oven and left it in there for 40 min until it reached near 125F. It's the only way. It's perfect and tender and well seasoned. I wonder what other cuts I can do this with.


----------



## helloitslucas




----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> A proper roast beef dinner


Looks sooo good. I haven't had one in many, many years.

BTW a bit of trivia: do you know how we say roast beef in French? Rosbeef! Seriously. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

KK, looks fantastic ! That is cooked to absolute perfection. Is that rapini on the side ? I really enjoy rapini cooked then drizzled with olive oil and a squeeze of lemon , salt and pepper. 

FF: Said just like that but spelled "Rosebeef" !


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> FF: Said just like that but spelled "Rosebeef" ! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


You Canadians /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif !! We spell it "Rosbeef": /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif





  








Screen Shot 2014-10-22 at 5.15.43 PM.png




__
french fries


__
Oct 23, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

C'mon Eh ! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif (best laugh tonight thanks !) lol


----------



## koukouvagia

@French Fries no kidding that's wild! Why do you call it that?

@petalsandcoco no it's broccolini. It's not my favorite but my son likes it. He calls it trees. I like rapini too but have only tossed it in pasta or eaten it as a side dish as you described. I wonder what else can be done with it.


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> @French Fries no kidding that's wild! Why do you call it that?


I suppose because that's kinda what it sounds like when you say "roast beef" quickly - and with a French accent? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif And on top of that, it's "rose" in the middle (red)


----------



## butzy

And it is rosbief in dutch, pronounced exactly the same as in french /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## ishbel

It's also a derogatory nickname they have for us British!


----------



## petalsandcoco

I made a ramen salad because Lauren put me in the mood in another thread.





  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 23, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

I've never had ramen salad, how wonderful, can you share your recipe?


----------



## petalsandcoco

KK, Here is what I basically used in the recipe. 

The ingredients vary recipe to recipe

1/2 cabbage thinly sliced (I use a mandoline)
3 shallots thinly chopped
Bunch parsley thinly chopped
Reg package of mushrooms thinly chopped
1/2 slivered almonds
4 tbsp sunflower seeds
2 packages of ramen noodles , chicken flavour with seasoning pouch inside. 
3-4 tbsp Rice vinegar (or a vinegar on hand) 
3-4 tbsp oil (your choice) 
Pepper

Toss all your veg in a large bowl, remove ramen noodles and crush both packages on salad, toss in almonds and sunflower seeds, add oil and vinegar , add the seasoning from the Ramen ( I put 1 1/2 packages as it's very salty) 
Mix it all up, refrigerate an hour or serve right away. 
You can adjust the flavours with the seasoning. Some recipes call for sugar and more oil but I don't use sugar as cabbage is sweet enough. If you want more color you can always toss in some finely sliced red peppers and grated carrot. 
I enjoy this salad for the crunch. 

If you should try it let me know. And of course adjust it to your palate . I don't believe in following recipes to a "t" unless it comes to baking, even then. Lol


----------



## ordo

I made a tart (i'm always making tarts):





  








Tarta con pn rallado2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 24, 2014








But instead of using butter and flour in the pan, as usual, i used butter and bread crumbs. And here's the result, tart up side down:





  








Tarta con pn rallado1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 24, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

@petalsandcoco you don't cook the ramen? And you don't use the flavor packet?


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> @petalsandcoco you don't cook the ramen? And you don't use the flavor packet?


If you click her photo you can see that the ramen is uncooked (it still has its original shape)... and she does use the flavor packet in her recipe:


petalsandcoco said:


> add the seasoning from the Ramen ( I put 1 1/2 packages as it's very salty)


That's quite an original salad!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## zoebakes

I poured out a bowl of pre-mixed salad and threw some Italian dressing on it.  I'm guessing I'm going to have the midnight munchies tonight.


----------



## petalsandcoco

With no protein in there, you just might !

@Ordo: simply lovely, you know how to make tarts and I tip my hat to you.



French Fries said:


> If you click her photo you can see that the ramen is uncooked (it still has its original shape)... and she does use the flavor packet in her recipe:
> That's quite an original salad!!


KK : Yes , just as FF said. It sounds a bit odd this type of salad but it truly is one of the crunchiness salads I have had in a long time. 
I must excuse myself on one point, I said the recipe has sunflower seeds in it, but not this one , I added a few drops of sesame oil because I ran out them. You can always toss in some crushed peanuts as they are high in protein.

Ramen ? Dry or wet , so versatile , who wouldn't like that ?

In the recipe I posted , I said to refrigerate as it allows the flavours to come together and for the cabbage to soften a touch.

For breakfast I had a sandwich , tomato. I roasted some cherry tomatoes from the garden in butter and oil , hollowed out a piece of baguette , season, added parm, and tossed it under the broil.

Nothing fancy but here it is.





  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 25, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 25, 2014


----------



## genemachine

Something I actually made a couple of days ago, but I wanted to hold back the pictures of the smoking sausages until I could use them in the stew thread: Bavarian Sausage Salad with a home-made Krakow-style sausage, homemade pickles, onions and fresh toasted sourdough bread:





  








Krakauer Wurstsalat (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Oct 26, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Bucatini with mushrooms in a cream sauce





  








bucatini.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 26, 2014


----------



## chefbuba

Roasted goose breast, pan sauce with cranberries.





  








goose4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 26, 2014


----------



## mike9

Nice KK - isn't Bucatini fun?


----------



## koukouvagia

Yes, bucatini is great @Mike9 I know it primarily as the noodle I use for pasticcio but I do like it for pasta dishes too. It's very hard to plate lol, I had a heck of a time trying to get that to look pretty.

If I may digress, I was listening to the Sporkful podcast - if you don't know it you should try listening, they dissect the mouthfeel of foods, it's kinda fun http://www.sporkful.com/ And in this episode they were talking about the perfect pasta shapes, split into 2 categories, long and short. They went through and talked about the attributes of each pasta shape etc. I was super surprised to hear they all hated angel hair pasta since that's my absolute number 1 favorite pasta shape!


----------



## mike9

LOL - yeah it is hard to plate, but I love the texture.  I have some Armoniche that is a functional as well as a fun shape and my grandson loves it.  He love Bucatini too, but he has to wrestle with it, but it's fun to watch.  Tonight I'm bringing whole wheat Fusilli with sausage and sauce with breadcrumbs for topping to a party.


----------



## teamfat

Did a tomato squash soup, using a smoked tomato. Turned out nicely, Karen loved it but I wanted another smoked tomato in it, had a bare hint of smokiness to it. And Italian beef sandwiches, a pleasant dinner.





  








tomato_squash.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 27, 2014








And here it is nearing the end of October and I am still going out to the garden for fresh herbs and tomatoes. Sweet.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pork filet, sweet-sour chutney style sauce of dried fruits and Belgian endives*

The sauce is made with dried fruits; apricot, raisins, cranberries. I used some butter and let the fruit coat in there on low fire for 5 minutes. Then added white wine (let evaporate), vegetable stock, Iranian natural apple vinegar, pomegranate paste, soy sauce and a little dark brown cassonade sugar. Cook gently until the sauce gets sticky with a perfect sweet-sour balance and the fruit is soft. Fantastic addition to pork!

Endives were braised.





  








Varkensfilet1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Oct 27, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

teamfat said:


> ... Karen loved it but I wanted another smoked tomato in it, had a bare hint of smokiness to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomato_squash.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 27, 2014


It's a good idea to have a small can of Spanish pimenton (smoked paprika powder) in the house. Even a small half tsp adds a magic complex smokey flavor to any dish.


----------



## sicariix

10404339_1473918422852476_4456539328476306604_n.jp




__
sicariix


__
Oct 27, 2014








Last warm day of the season and my little family went to the co-op and got some delicious local foods. This is what I came up with.

Char-broiled Mediterranean Burger with Fresh Mozzarella Cheese topped with Roasted Bruschetta and Butter-crisp lettuce on a Grilled Garlic Rubbed French Boule Bread. Served with Crisp Spicy French Fries.

Family loved it!


----------



## petalsandcoco

I totally agree with you Chris. BTW, your dish looks amazing. There is something to be said about pairing fruit with pork and Braised Endives....oh the endives....

KK: That pic really shows the creaminess of the sauce. Did you use a fork and spoon to eat them ? I  love my pasta al dente and find those noodles are not lady friendly  Fun ,Yes.

Buba: Jealous I wasn't there to try it.

GM: Never had that before but it looks great. Your own sausages ? Smooth work- I saw the pics.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Sicarii: that topping is right up my alley! It looks great .


----------



## koukouvagia

> Originally Posted by *petalsandcoco*
> KK: That pic really shows the creaminess of the sauce. Did you use a fork and spoon to eat them ? I love my pasta al dente and find those noodles are not lady friendly  Fun ,Yes.


I wouldn't use a spoon to eat any pasta. I used a fork and it twirled nicely.


----------



## willie the cook

goat meat and tomatoes,onions, peppers(veal and peppers without veal but  goat) and polenta it was very good. My tomatoes,peppers and csa goat really delicious.


----------



## teamfat

I've been wanting to try goat some day, not sure which markets in Salt Lake might carry it.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba

Local steamers & T-Bone's





  








clams.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 28, 2014












  








tbone.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 28, 2014












  








tbone1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 28, 2014


----------



## french fries

Yum yum those T-bones!!!!


----------



## french fries

I made paella tonight:





  








IMG_2929.JPG




__
french fries


__
Oct 28, 2014


----------



## lagom

Back at the hospitol for an undetermined time again. I took a pic of todays offering for dinner. This was served to me and a 2 year old. Share our pain.

Well I cant get a the picture to upload but suffice to say it wasnt real good.


----------



## alaminute

My heart goes out to you lagom [emoji]128532[/emoji] way to kick a guy when he's down, bad food in a sad place.


----------



## french fries

Lagom said:


> Back at the hospitol for an undetermined time again. I took a pic of todays offering for dinner. This was served to me and a 2 year old. Share our pain.


Hope it's nothing too serious Lagom. Get out quickly so you can resume eating real food.


----------



## lagom

Here with the baby again for some more surgery that was going to happen today but now tomorrow. Going home to shower and sleep tonight as the wife takes over for the night. Get some real food and some doggy time with tthe hounds and some time with the older girls. Back early in the morning for the surgery.


----------



## genemachine

Lagom said:


> Here with the baby again for some more surgery that was going to happen today but now tomorrow. Going home to shower and sleep tonight as the wife takes over for the night. Get some real food and some doggy time with tthe hounds and some time with the older girls. Back early in the morning for the surgery.


Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## petalsandcoco

We are thinking of you and the family Lagom, remember , it's one day at time.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Stuffed squid*

Stuffing; rice, microbrunoise of squid + carrot + celery + shallot + fennel + red chili, parsley, white wine, cream, vegetable stock.





  








GevuldeInktvis.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 1, 2014


----------



## ishbel

The night's are ferr drawin' in, as we would say, so tonight's dinner was haggis, with neeps and tatties and a little whisky/cream sauce.


----------



## durangojo

@Lagom
Wishing your young daughter a successful surgery and a good and speedy recovery. So tough to see your child, any child in pain. Children are like rubber bands though...they bounce back quickly. All the best to you and your family. Good food and rest are key for all. Please keep us posted.

joey

Its snowing here in the southwest and is forecast to go through monday,so what better than a big pot of Green Chili Pork Chowder? The aroma is intoxicating! Will make some blue corn tortillas to go alongside. Can hardly wait!


----------



## mike9

Hors d'oeuvres were 18 beautiful Wellfleet oysters - simply delicious. That was followed by a young deer liver with onions and bacon with a crisp half red potato.





  








IMG_20141101_184306_zpsb0b20ee7.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 2, 2014


----------



## chefbuba

Chicken & Dumplings


----------



## eastshores

chefbuba! Pictures! Or at least share your version. It's starting to get cold here (Florida) .. pretty sure it dropped below 70! But seriously.. it does get cold here too and I'd love to see others recipes for the stick to your ribs cooking.


----------



## chefbuba

This is the only picture I have, the dog approves.





  








dumplings.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 2, 2014








Pretty standard, had three gallon bags of bones in the freezer, made a nice stock then poached five bone in breasts in that. Strain add chopped onion, celery & carrot cook until tender then start adding dumplings with the stock at a slow simmer.

I usually use Bisquick and add buttermilk to it, mixture needs to be fairly dry. Lay out half the mix onto a floured board, pat it out even by hand to about a half inch thick then cut into about 3/4" squares.

When the dumplings are done I add the chicken, season with granulated onion, garlic & lots of black pepper. For salt I will use a bit of roasted chicken base. I like to add fresh chopped parsley too but forgot to get some. Also will finish with fresh rosemary on occasion.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Split pea soup with pimenton*

I don't like the taste of strongly smoked meat, which is almost a must in a dutch erwtensoep or snert as they call it. So, I used my pimenton to give it a lighter and more interesting smokey taste.But, it also colored the soup somewhat red instead of green.





  








Erwtensoep1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 3, 2014











  








Erwtensoep2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 3, 2014








*Guinea fowl with grapes and sage, served with celeriac purée*

I got my inspiration from this NZ blog where chicken is used; http://www.petite-kitchen.com/2013/05/sweet-roasted-grape-chicken-with-sage.html.

Guinea fowl can get very dry, so this seemed like the perfect alternative, using grapes and white wine. A work in progress however, since I got a lot of tasty liquid in the roasting tray which was too runny. A very promising start to try to perfection this! I'm thinking of reducing the liquid and add cream.





  








PinthaanDruiven1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 3, 2014











  








PinthaanDruiven2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 3, 2014


----------



## mike9

Yesterday I made this ham - I slathered it with dijon mustard and after cooking it in a tent I drained off the liquid and made a glaze with local Imperial Porter, apple cider glaze, dried apricot and a little brown sugar. It was very good - someone brought some excellent mac and cheese and along with some other veg we chowed down.





  








IMG_20141102_160633_zpsc1649839.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 3, 2014


----------



## nicko

@Mike9 that is very nice was it sliced already or did you slice it?


----------



## mike9

Thank you it is a spiral sliced ham.  I like them as anything you do to add flavor gets to more of the meat.  That and they are convenient as well.


----------



## ordo

Looks fantastic Mike.


----------



## eastshores

We had a cold snap so I made a big batch of chicken and dumplings. I decided I am no longer going to use the trick of using refrigerated biscuits to make the dumplings. They tend to get hard in the thicker parts and I would really prefer dumplings like my mom made that were airy and bread like.


----------



## koukouvagia

Ham and mac n cheese.  That's an idea!


----------



## chefedb

Was cold here in the 30s so I made a big pot of real thick and hearty Chicken and corn chowder, with already made Pillsbury Grande rolls


----------



## eastshores

I ate the chicken and dumplings earlier today so wanted something different for dinner. My grocer had these pre-made thin crusts on sale for buy one get one. Turned out really good. I made a kalamata olive, feta, pepperoncini, artichoke heart, and ham pizza and it only took about 10 minutes in my convection toaster oven at 425.





  








thincrustpizza.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Nov 4, 2014


----------



## oldschool1982

We had leftovers......Heidelberg Style meatloaf (my recipe minus the beer for the family's sake), sauerkraut, green beans and dumplings. 

The meatloaf recipe is simple;

2 lbs 80/20 ground round

6 slices of rye bread cut in cubes

3/4 cup milk or 1/2&1/2*

1 Tbsp beef base

2 eggs

3/4 cup diced onion

1 Tbsp caraway seed

1 tsp ground black pepper

1 tsp salt

Combine milk and 1 tsp of beef base and stir well. Pour over bread cubes and allow to sit for a few minutes. In a second bowl, combine all remaining ingredients and mix well. Take bread/milk mixture and gently mix into meat mixture. Do not over mix and cause bread to completely mush. Turn out into greased loaf pan and shape to form. Place in 350 deg oven for 40 minutes or until cooked. Remove from pan, slice and serve.

When I first started making this, I used beer and half and half. 1/4 cup of beer went in the beef mix and the 1/2 -3/4 cup of half and half still went for soaking the bread. You might have to adjust the liquids just add a little and check how you like the texture

I actually made a mushroom gravy that consisted of  mushrooms, onions, diced carrots sauteed in butter with chopped dill pickle added with the beef stock, a touch of ground caraway and roux to thicken. I also made individual loaves and after browning in the oven, I finished them in the sauce. Tonight's being leftovers were actually stored in a F/S bag and reheated in a hot water bath.....no......not sous vide since everything was already fully cooked. Lazy is more correct, just didn't wish to dirty a pan.

Anyhow, it was pretty good the second time around, even though it had been in the freezer. Just a little more tender then the first time but filling none the less.


----------



## teamfat

Recent posts have inspired me to make chicken and dumplings tomorrow. The problem is I don't have a recipe handy, so I'll be forced to browse the net, reading recipes, looking at pictures, planning and thinking about food for who knows how long. I hate when that happens.

mjb.

ps: I have this bridge for sale ...


----------



## mike9

I made scrambled eggs and ham for breakfast to that was my ham fix for the day. I had this package of turkey Italian sausage, one slice of whole wheat Italian bread and a container of ripe grape tomatoes so . . .





  








IMG_20141103_130455_zps5e01a5fe.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 4, 2014








and served it with Bucatini topped with fresh parsley and toasted bread crumb.





  








IMG_20141103_171858_zps1d3e2e62.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 4, 2014


----------



## bigb02z28

I made Chicken Fajitas. Was actually quite tasty.


----------



## alaminute

Chx and dumplings seems to be the dish of the week!


----------



## koukouvagia

I've never understood the appeal of chicken and dumplings. I'm thrown off by the dumplings, they seem like slipper wet overly thick noodles. Maybe I just haven't had good ones.

Pork chop and roasted veggies





  








pork2.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 4, 2014


----------



## starswithlove

_Had a taco bowl. Seasoned ground beef, tomato, sour cream and shredded cheddar cheese. So far, the hope of not having dairy in my diet isn't going over too well. Oh, edited to add: all of the food pictures on here are now considered food porn to me!! Haha._


----------



## eastshores

Koukouvagia said:


> I've never understood the appeal of chicken and dumplings. I'm thrown off by the dumplings, they seem like slipper wet overly thick noodles. Maybe I just haven't had good ones.


I never cared for the noodle variety. The kind my mom made, looked similar to this:





  








10-25-10_1514_edited-2.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Nov 4, 2014








With each dumpling being fluffy and bread like. When done right I think it's delicious.


----------



## teamfat

Well I didn't do chicken and dumplings, I did chicken noodle soup. Actually I didn't do that either. I had three items on my shopping list - carrot, celery, noodles. You'd think I could remember all three.  We had chicken and rice soup. Basic, run of the mill stuff, but what made it special was the stock. I added chicken feet to the backs, necks, etc. for the first time in chicken stock. I ended up with some of the most gelatinous stock I have ever seen. And boy, it tasted like chicken! Going to stash some in the freezer for the next batch.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

10-25-10_1514_edited-2.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 6, 2014








This is my idea of dumplings as well. Spaetzle is something all together, but it is delicious in the right context.





  








214374.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 6, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pheasant & chanterelles*

Not my normal Thursday's plate of food, but I'm retired, so every day is like sunday for me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Served only the legs and breasts. The rest of the carcass was used o make a stunning sauce.





  








FazantCantharellen.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 7, 2014


----------



## rick alan

Koukouvagia said:


> I've never understood the appeal of chicken and dumplings. I'm thrown off by the dumplings, they seem like slipper wet overly thick noodles. Maybe I just haven't had good ones.


My mother always put kanadelach in her chicken soup, never cared for them. A dumpling like crust for pot pies is great, around here the groceries carry one called "Mrs. Budd's." Relatively thick, the top is like crust, underneath like a dumpling.

Anyway when I was working at Bose they have a very good cafeteria. They did a mushroom soup that they would make with a pre-prepared roux. One time a rooky tossed in the roux without thinning first, and it created the most wonderful little dumplings.

Rick


----------



## mike9

Now that I think of it my grandma would always put molasses on the table to pour over dumplings.  A good dumpling is like a cloud - not heavy, not slippery, just sort of melts in your mouth.


----------



## anypills

Sprouted turtle beans and lentins, sauteed in sardine oil with chillis garlic red onion and bacon. And sardines. Was lovely.


----------



## genemachine

Late breakfast - homesmoked bacon, freshly collected eggs from the backyard, tomato salsa on a rather crispy (*cough*) corn tortilla.





  








Huevos Rancheros (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Nov 9, 2014


----------



## gogglestalented

GeneMachine said:


> free instagram followers website
> Late breakfast - homesmoked bacon, freshly collected eggs from the backyard, tomato salsa on a rather crispy (*cough*) corn tortilla.
> 
> asian dating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huevos Rancheros (1 of 1).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 9, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winrar password hack tool


That looks and sounds amazing! I'm jealous 

I had sushi for dinner


----------



## teamfat

@GeneMachine - don't worry, chefs never burn food, they just overcarmalize a bit.


----------



## teamfat

Pursuant to another thread, I turned this:





  








ric1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Nov 10, 2014








into this:





  








ric2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Nov 10, 2014








which was used as part of the filling for this:





  








ric3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Nov 10, 2014








The hardest part, if you can call it that, of making ricotta is stirring the milk and cream mixture to make sure it doesn't scorch.

The manicotti basically evaporated off our plates, it was very good!


----------



## rick alan

Mike9 said:


> Now that I think of it my grandma would always put molasses on the table to pour over dumplings. A good dumpling is like a cloud - not heavy, not slippery, just sort of melts in your mouth.


I'm thinking mushy more than airy, but yah for the meltinthemouth thing. Mom's Kanadelach were not airy but fully saturated and fluffy, you have to be careful not to disturb them while cooking to get them fluffy, but the matzo-meal thing just didn't do it for me.

Rick


----------



## millionsknives

Nothing fancy, just trying to use up some ingredients from various other dishes tonight.

Ribeye and bourbon cream sauce. mushrooms, leeks, shallot, thyme, butter, knob creek bourbon, half and half. Mid rare is how I like it.





  








DSC_0969.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Nov 11, 2014


----------



## chefbuba

Chinese takeout, shrimp foo young & steamed rice.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Galette with ricotta, Belgian endives, Cobourg ham and Passendale cheese*

This is an experimental twist of our national dish "_chicons au gratin_", a gratin of endives, wrapped in ham and covered with a Mornay sauce. The result isn' bad at all, next time I'm going to try a rectangle tart with the same ingredients. The endives need to be cooked first, braised, or like here, simply panfried utill they start to caramelize. I used puff pastry (store bought of course).





  








GaletteWitlofPassendale1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 11, 2014











  








GaletteWitlofPassendale2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 11, 2014












  








GaletteWitlofPassendale3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 11, 2014











  








GaletteWitlofPassendale4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 11, 2014








*Lamb kebabs with bulghur*

Kebabs are cuts of lamb gigot (leg).





  








LamKebabsBulgur.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 11, 2014


----------



## mike9

Medium anchovy and peppers well done.  

What's funny is I've cutting back on salt and we could really taste it.


----------



## koukouvagia

Roasted a chicken, now I'm making a soup, then tomorrow will try yet again to make a chicken pot pie to please the hubby.


----------



## eastshores

Decided to try something new tonight and made a turkey cutlet piccata over herbed couscous. Had never actually made piccata of any kind but I figured it couldn't be too hard since it's basically a pan sauce and I've had it in restaurants. I used vegetable stock instead of white wine but the usual suspects of lemon juice, capers, and then mounted with butter at the end. I also didn't realize I should have pounded the meat thin, but as it was I sliced it into relatively thin medallions.





  








turkeypiccata.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Nov 13, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Last time Karen and I went out to dinner it was an Italian place a few blocks away. Their chicken piccata was bland and disappointing. And oddly enough I almost made it for dinner tonight, ended up doing roasted leg quarters and boiled red potatoes.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

I'm making a stew off of pork shoulder, red bell peppers, garlic and chickpeas. Smells good but I'm concerned the pork shoulder pieces may not have enough time to become real tender. Oh well.


----------



## chefbuba

Smoked prime rib, fork tender as always.





  








prime rib @ roo.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 14, 2014


----------



## french fries

chefbuba said:


> Smoked prime rib, fork tender as always.


WOW!! That looks amazing.


----------



## teamfat

Amazing? I think it is burned to a crisp. But I could probably force myself to eat at least 90% of it.

mjb.


----------



## butzy

I made a Thai beef salad yesterday and some butternut curry.

Otherwise been trying to stay out of the kitchen as it is getting a bit too hot, even for me.

43 degrees here yesterday. That's Celsius!!!!

(110 oF)


----------



## genemachine

Chicken soup. Flu got me. At least it is a decent chicken soup with one of my home-raised ones.


----------



## eastshores

GeneMachine said:


> Chicken soup. Flu got me. At least it is a decent chicken soup with one of my home-raised ones.


Feel better! Have some green tea with honey and lemon juice too!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Feel better GM, the flu is going around here too.

Octopus salad





  








013.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 14, 2014







Boil till tender





  








014.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 14, 2014







Rinse, clean and cut





  








015.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 14, 2014







prep veg





  








016.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 14, 2014







Toss in octopus meat, add fresh lemon juice, olive oil, salt and pepper / that's it.





  








019.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 14, 2014







Serve.


----------



## teamfat

DId chicken pot pies tonight. Was going to do "real" pies with a top and bottom pastry crust, but I've been wanting biscuits and gravy lately. So I did a biscuit topping. Trying something outside of my usual go to biscuit recipe I picked a buttermilk one from a net search, and added some cheese to it.. Worked out quite well. When the dough was the right consistency I sort of spooned and smoothed it out, hardly working it at all. The results were a light, flaky top that was just delicious.





  








ppie.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Nov 15, 2014


----------



## eastshores

@petalsandcoco.. I'm intrigued by that salad. Do you do anything to tenderize the octopus? I have seen TV shows where the locals beat the octopus on a rock to tenderize it. I don't think I've ever had *good* octopus. The one time I had it at a greek restaurant.. it seemed gamey to me compared to say fish. I have nothing to compare it to.

@teamfat Looks very good. I'd brush them with an egg wash just for color. With a biscuit dough, did you have any issues with it being raw against the liquid?


----------



## petalsandcoco

I cook the octopus by dipping it into a pot of water that has been brought to a rolling boil and then set to medium heat. 

I hang the octopus over the pot of water and dip it in and out. I do this 3 times counting 5-10 seconds on each dip. This allows the proteins to break down quickly so to say, it won't tighten up like a rubber elastic if it was just thrown into the pot of boiling water.
Once the dipping is down , I let it cook for 40-50 minutes depending the size. The only way I know it's truly cooked is if I take the tip of my knife and slide it in, if there is no resistance, then I know it's ready. 

Maybe there are other tricks I don't know about but this works for me . There is nothing worse than chewing rubber bands.


----------



## mike9

That looks delicious Petals. I usually just put the octopus in a dry pot and set it simmer in its own juice till tender (they give off a lot of liquid). After that I'm free to just slice, or grill - the possibilities are many.


----------



## teamfat

eastshores said:


> @teamfat Looks very good. I'd brush them with an egg wash just for color. With a biscuit dough, did you have any issues with it being raw against the liquid?


What I did with these was put a thin layer of shredded cheese between the filling and the crust, it added nice flavor and kept the dough from getting too soggy. We are having a dinner guest tomorrow, an older woman who is, shall we say dentally challenged, and she likes beef. So I was planning on beef pot pies for that dinner. I think I'll try the egg wash.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Bachin' it tonight so I made a couple of D'Artagnan venison/pork/cherry sausages with some sliced onion, red pepper and a couple of kinds of olives slice into a whole oat pita.  It was very tasty and their meat products are delicious.


----------



## chefboyog

So much awesome food in this thread!
I'll have to go make a snack.

" you dont make friends with salad"- Peter

Supper was:
kale, chard and spinach
Apple, Grape, Red Pepper
Cider Vinaigrette
Prosciutto
Parmesan Reggiano

Chicken Korma

Peach Crumble





  








image.jpg




__
chefboyog


__
Nov 16, 2014


----------



## mike9

Nice looking "salad" there


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pork tenderloin with turnips and pumpkin*

Turnip and pumpkin (Hokkaido) were cut out in balls, then steamed. The rest was cooked in chicken stock to be used for soup. Before blending the soup, I used some of the cooking liquid to make a sauce; deglaze the frying pan with red wine, add said liquid, reduce, mount with butter... delicious!





  








Turnips.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 16, 2014











  








VarkenshaasjePompoenRaapjes.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Nov 16, 2014


----------



## spoiledbroth

^ how come everything hokkaido is so trendy these days? Not saying you're a wagon jumper Chris, more just... Curious. Had hokkaido scallops as a special at some place the other night.


durangojo said:


> One of my specials over the weekend....5 meat bolognese(beef, pork, veal, hot italian sausage, pancetta). I tossed the ragu with a trio of fresh ravioli( spinach, wild mushroom and 4 cheese agnolotti). Usually i toss it with fresh fettuccine, but i now prefer the ravioli.....all that twirling gets tiresome!
> Grilled bread is smeared with an artichoke white bean tapenade.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> durangojo
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> durangojo
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 29, 2014


ahhhh bleach your plates mate!!!


----------



## chrisbelgium

SpoiledBroth said:


> ^ how come everything hokkaido is so trendy these days? Not saying you're a wagon jumper Chris, more just... Curious. Had hokkaido scallops as a special at some place the other night.


I use Hokkaido for many years now. It has a few reasons. The very ferm flesh is imo tastier and deeper colored than any other, a bit on the same level as butternut. Secondly I don't have a lot of mouths to feed, that's why the small Hokkaidos (and butternuts) fit in for me. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> That looks delicious Petals. I usually just put the octopus in a dry pot and set it simmer in its own juice till tender (they give off a lot of liquid). After that I'm free to just slice, or grill - the possibilities are many.


I do the same although I add aromatics like onion, garlic, and chili flakes. Steaming it in its own juices gives a more flavorful result at the end.

I've never found octopus to be gamy in any way. Unless perhaps it has been dried, which can often be the case in a greek restaurant but that usually only results in a chewier texture, not a gamy flavor.


----------



## durangojo

@SpoiledBroth i don't understand what your comment means but i am assuming from the frown icon that you don't like the dish. I get that you might not like the dish, i just don't get the bleach remark. Can you elaborate please. 

joey


----------



## chefbuba

I think he thinks that your plates are stained. or is it bad light?


----------



## chefbuba

I think that he thinks that your plates are stained, or is it bad lighting?

BTW, I'd be all over that plate!


----------



## captains

G"Day Guys/Gals,

I'm new here & have enjoyed checkiing out everyones cooking ideas, pics etc.

Think I might join in./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif If that's cool?

Sunday Night Dinner

Corn Beef/Silverside. A lazy cook for a lazy Sunday.





  








WP_20141116_016.jpg




__
captains


__
Nov 16, 2014


----------



## eastshores

Captains said:


> G"Day Guys/Gals,
> 
> I'm new here & have enjoyed checkiing out everyones cooking ideas, pics etc.
> 
> Think I might join in./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif If that's cool?


Welcome! Absolutely join in. We're a pretty friendly bunch. I love corned beef but have never seen it in a preparation like that! What's the tasty looking sauce?


----------



## durangojo

@SpoiledBroth...
Perhaps you'll like one of these plates better....if not, i have more! 





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Nov 16, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Nov 16, 2014








thank you chefbuba. 

joey


----------



## spoiledbroth

aye plate looks stained. food looks delicious! did not mean for you to bleach your food on the plate


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

SpoiledBroth said:


> ^ how come everything hokkaido is so trendy these days? Not saying you're a wagon jumper Chris, more just... Curious. Had hokkaido scallops as a special at some place the other night.
> 
> 
> durangojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my specials over the weekend....5 meat bolognese(beef, pork, veal, hot italian sausage, pancetta). I tossed the ragu with a trio of fresh ravioli( spinach, wild mushroom and 4 cheese agnolotti). Usually i toss it with fresh fettuccine, but i now prefer the ravioli.....all that twirling gets tiresome! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> Grilled bread is smeared with an artichoke white bean tapenade.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> durangojo
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> durangojo
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh bleach your plates mate!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif
Click to expand...

I think it looks fabulous Joey and aren't those your dishes that have that cool, I don't know, like paint brush strokes of a soft yellow?

I like that platter you have that's in front of that large wooden bowl, where did you get that one?


----------



## captains

eastshores said:


> Welcome! Absolutely join in. We're a pretty friendly bunch. I love corned beef but have never seen it in a preparation like that! What's the tasty looking sauce?


Thanks,

The sauce is just a basic white sauce. Bechamel sauce. Add some cheese to taste. Easy


----------



## matatatt

Had a "Elvis Special" on the line ( Peanut butter, bacon , banana, and honey).

coming home to 13 bean soup with sausage and okra in the crock pot


----------



## ordo

I made a garlic, dried mushrooms and dried tomatoes omelette. Having fun with my new petty. No picks of the final dish, sorry.





  








omelette con criollito.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 17, 2014


----------



## eastshores

ordo said:


> I made a garlic, dried mushrooms and dried tomatoes omelette. Having fun with my new petty. No picks of the final dish, sorry.


That's a lot of umami you got going on there!

I decided to try and bake some bread last night. I am not happy with how the inside turned out. I think it was too thick and so the crumb is really dense and seems undercooked. The outside on the other hand I thought was fantastic. I'll have to do some reading, I really enjoy baking bread but my results are all over the place.





  








breads.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Nov 17, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nice Petty Ordo. I would take all of that on a slice of Shores Bread ! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

I make no knead bread Shores, have you ever made it ?

Toss 3 cups of AP flour in a bowl, 1/4 tsp of instant yeast, 1 1/4 tsp salt, 1 1/2 cup of water, swoosh it around with finger tips, that's right, don't over mix. Cover , let sit 12 hrs. Pat it into a square and fold the ends in. Place in a preheated (500) dutch oven or pyrex dish and cook for 30 minutes with lid on, then another 15-20 lid off. Let sit to cool.

I prepare at night, its ready for baking in the morning.

Its the kind of bread that keeps you coming back for more.


----------



## alaminute

That bread sounds delish! Think I'll go start your recipe right now, petals [emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## petalsandcoco

You are so welcome. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## captains

eastshores said:


> I decided to try and bake some bread last night. I am not happy with how the inside turned out. I think it was too thick and so the crumb is really dense and seems undercooked. The outside on the other hand I thought was fantastic. I'll have to do some reading, I really enjoy baking bread but my results are all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> breads.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> eastshores
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 17, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. I really must give bread a try soon.


----------



## captains

A first for me. Kimchi. My version anyway. Very happy with the flavours.





  








WP_20141117_005.jpg




__
captains


__
Nov 17, 2014












  








WP_20141117_007.jpg




__
captains


__
Nov 17, 2014


----------



## eastshores

petalsandcoco said:


> I make no knead bread Shores, have you ever made it ?


I've never tried one but I see them online a lot. Seems to be really popular and gives good results. I seem to recall a lot of people doing sourdough breads that way too.


----------



## alaminute

image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Nov 18, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Nov 18, 2014


----------



## alaminute

image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Nov 18, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Nov 18, 2014


----------



## alaminute

I watched that Jacques pepin youtube on deboning a chx that someone put up on one of these threads and wanted to give it a shot. Not too bad for my first attempt. Harcot vert and mushroom farce, braised in a pale ale. I put it in the oven on my way to work for my kids and wifey, and the little lady sent me the pic of the finished product. Hope it's good! I'll try it when I get home.


----------



## spoiledbroth

^ thats an awesome video.

Tonight was chicken ballotine wrapped in bacon stuffed with italian sausage and shrooms, roasted potatoes and zucchini on the side. Served with chicken veloute. Don't get to have fun at home too often.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

petalsandcoco said:


> Nice Petty Ordo. I would take all of that on a slice of Shores Bread ! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> I make no knead bread Shores, have you ever made it ?
> 
> Toss 3 cups of AP flour in a bowl, 1/4 tsp of instant yeast, 1 1/4 tsp salt, 1 1/2 cup of water, swoosh it around with finger tips, that's right, don't over mix. Cover , let sit 12 hrs. Pat it into a square and fold the ends in. Place in a preheated (500) dutch oven or pyrex dish and cook for 30 minutes with lid on, then another 15-20 lid off. Let sit to cool.
> 
> I prepare at night, its ready for baking in the morning.
> 
> Its the kind of bread that keeps you coming back for more.


I found a recipe similar to that @petalsandcoco I made this one with Parmesan cheese folded in, YUM!





  








bread 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 18, 2014











  








bread 006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 18, 2014


----------



## chefbuba

Swedish meatballs, brown basmati pilaf, roasted butternut squash & cabbage slaw.


----------



## ordo

5 hours roasted bone in pork loin. Fat up, of course. Oven so low i needed to open it.





  








pork 5 hours.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 19, 2014








Una manteca.


----------



## teamfat

Very nice, Ordo. Bone in loin roasts are hard to find on a regular basis around here, love 'em.

mjb.


----------



## french fries

Everybody's sick in the house, so I made a pot-au-feu, complete with marrow bones. Used brisket and shanks.


----------



## french fries




----------



## eastshores

French Fries said:


> Ok @petalsandcoco and @K~girl you got me convinced, I just started my very first no-knead bread


But I helped too!!! I made bread damnit! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif

I threw mine away  .. I think I had the oven too high. Post your results.. I may have to give the no knead bread a shot.

Edit:

This was my 1000th post. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif I'm glad it was about bread and I now have ideas to try.


----------



## french fries

That's right @eastshores, you started it all! I'll post my results.


----------



## laurenlulu

Mike9 said:


> Bachin' it tonight so I made a couple of D'Artagnan venison/pork/cherry sausages with some sliced onion, red pepper and a couple of kinds of olives slice into a whole oat pita. It was very tasty and their meat products are delicious.


LOVE D'Artagnan products! L O V E


----------



## koukouvagia

I'm always hungry after reading this thread, nice bread kgirl.

Ordo, bravo!

Mushroom risotto, roasted cauliflower, roasted prime rib of pork





  








risotto1.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 19, 2014


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> I'm always hungry after reading this thread, nice bread kgirl.
> 
> Mushroom risotto, roasted cauliflower, roasted prime rib of pork


Now you've made me hungry. Prime rib of pork! Never heard of it. Where do you find that?? That looks delicious. Mushroom risotto... hmmmm. Roasted cauliflower looks delicious too.


----------



## koukouvagia

Sounds fancier than it is lol. I found this description on the net:

"*Pork rib roast* is also referred to as *rack of pork* (it also may be labeled *center-cut pork loin*). The cut originates in the rib area of the loin, so it contains a bit more fat which makes it flavorful.

The pork rib roast/rack of pork is the pork equivalent of a standing beef rib roast or a rack of lamb. For reference, a pork rib roast/rack of pork is a simpler version of a pork *crown roast*, which is a pork rib roast/rack of pork turned into a circle and tie - See more at: http://www.porkbeinspired.com/Cut_RackofPork.aspx#sthash.76rXNgDq.dpuf"

Basically it's pork chops, not chopped lol. It makes a killer roast, just like prime rib but much cheaper.

The mushroom risotto tasted fantastic, best I've made in years but it looks odd doesn't it? Like the juice is running off and that's unusual. No matter, it tasted great and since I had no sauce for the pork the mushroom jus was just the ticket.

Can't go wrong with roasted cauli.


----------



## french fries

Your risotto looks a bit stiffer than the one I make, which wouldn't hold in shape on the plate like that. But the sauteed mushroom ragout you have on top is what makes it look really killer. It's a nice touch! Thanks for the info on the pork prime rib. Now I'm craving pork. I love pork, and I also love the price!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ Alaminute : Great job on that, the family must have loved it !

@ Kgirl: That is exactly what I am talking about

@ KK: Your dinner looks terrific. I'm a big fan of mushroom risotto. Have you ever had spiced crab apples with pork ? Heaven.

@ Shores and FF : Here is the recipe I make, I like to double the recipe and toss it in the dutch oven. Thirty minutes covered and 20 without cover. It's a bread with a good chew.

Mark Bittman is watching how it's done. He later took the recipe and made a few changes. Professional Bakers will tell you it is not real bread but the point of this bread which leads many astray, is that it's no knead, plain and simple. We can get into all of other types of bread another time/thread. I hope this video helps.


----------



## french fries

petalsandcoco said:


> Professional Bakers will tell you it is not real bread


What's the argument? Just curious... I think I'll bake mine later tonight.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Drab debates over the slow rise fermentation process and the concept of how it is baked .

I have gone passed the 12 hr mark Mannnny times. One time was 20 hours later and I still achieved the same effect. 

Looking forward to your thoughts on it. I grew up on bread like this.

Work is another story, they like light bread rolls.


----------



## eastshores

petalsandcoco said:


> Drab debates over the slow rise fermentation process and the concept of how it is baked .
> 
> I have gone passed the 12 hr mark Mannnny times. One time was 20 hours later and I still achieved the same effect.
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts on it. I grew up on bread like this.
> 
> Work is another story, they like light bread rolls.


Yeast rolls! Apparently those are made with AP flour.. never bread flour. Also noticed they tend to contain milk and egg. There's a world of difference between a soft roll and a good sourdough bread that has chew. I love them both.


----------



## laurenlulu

eastshores said:


> Yeast rolls! Apparently those are made with AP flour.. never bread flour. Also noticed they tend to contain milk and egg. There's a world of difference between a soft roll and a good sourdough bread that has chew. I love them both.


They can absolutely be made with bread flour, the amount of oil added determines the softness


----------



## petalsandcoco

Right Lauren.

Shores, here is my go to bun recipe, not too hard


----------



## eastshores

laurenlulu said:


> They can absolutely be made with bread flour, the amount of oil added determines the softness


Well.. now I'm confused. But I was confused before.. I'm confused in a different way now.
I thought the protein % in bread flour made for chew.. vs.. the softness you might get in something like cake flour.


----------



## french fries

eastshores said:


> I thought the protein % in bread flour made for chew.. vs.. the softness you might get in something like cake flour.


What creates the chewiness is not the protein %age in itself, but the gluten strands. To create gluten strands you need protein in the wheat, and you need to knead. If you don't knead you won't get as much gluten. And fat such as oil acts as a shortening: it shortens the gluten strands, reducing the chewiness.


----------



## french fries

TADA!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif





  








IMG_2961.JPG




__
french fries


__
Nov 20, 2014











  








IMG_2962.JPG




__
french fries


__
Nov 20, 2014


----------



## alaminute

Great job FF! My wife threw my dough away 'cause it was on the counter and she didn't know what it was, lol [emoji]128541[/emoji]. Gonna have to get more yeast to try again


----------



## french fries

alaminute said:


> Great job FF! My wife threw my dough away 'cause it was on the counter and she didn't know what it was, lol [emoji]128541[/emoji]. Gonna have to get more yeast to try again


Oh NOOOOO!! To be honest I was worried about that as I made my dough yesterday evening, left it on the counter... and my wife gets up before I do... and truth be told, that dough doesn't look like much! Still, you must have been pissed!


----------



## alaminute

Lol, no she made babies for me so I can never get too mad at her. I'll chalk it up to my fault for not telling her. Tonight I threw together some simple classic braised short ribs: mirepoix and aromatic bed with some tomato, covered in chx stock, plastic wrap and foil then slow and low for 8 hours. It was ready for the fams to strain, and purée the braising liquid and goodies for sauce for their dindins while I was at work. Was none left when I got home just now so it must have been okay [emoji]128516[/emoji].


----------



## eastshores

Babies are pretty valuable. That's awesome that she made some for you. I don't have any myself but I am pretty sure once they can talk cohesively they are cool to have around.


----------



## helloitslucas

10696323_10152828342319407_8011813714031662547_n.j




__
helloitslucas


__
Nov 21, 2014








Pan seared and then oven finished pork chop, herbed butter, corn that I canned at the end of the season and a side salad. Simple, quick and easy.


----------



## mike9

I made chicken thighs with a nice pan crisped red potato and a green salad. Did the thighs skin down in a dry pan and just let them render and form a delicious crust then I drain the pan some and turn them then nestled onion, peppers and garlic and let them finish. Some of the rendered chicken fat went into a smaller pan where half nuked red potato that was halved and seasoned then in to crisp meat side down to form a golden crust.


----------



## eastshores

Have been kind of sad lately and just not felt good, so decided this morning to make some comfort food. Tarragon chicken noodle soup. It's the first time I've used tarragon myself so I went light with it. There was more broth but I put crackers in it.





  








chixsoup.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Nov 22, 2014


----------



## genemachine

Beautiful bread, @French Fries !

Around here it is still rather warm, so I fired up the BBQ again.

Mangalitza pork neck:





  








Manalitza Nacken (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Nov 22, 2014








Yup,that is pork.

Rubbed with salt, demerara sugar, pepper, pimenton, cumin and garlic.

Smoked over cherry wood, served with a potato salad with potatoes from the garden, homemade pickles and some eggs from ladies out back:





  








Manga Smoked (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Nov 22, 2014


----------



## french fries

Thanks Gene, I made another one yesterday already, I think I'm never buying bread again! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


GeneMachine said:


> Rubbed with salt, demerara sugar, pepper, pimenton, cumin and garlic.
> 
> Smoked over cherry wood, served with a potato salad with potatoes from the garden, homemade pickles and some eggs from ladies out back:


Ok, you're really making me salivate here. First, the piece of raw pork is absolutely stunning. You're so lucky to have access to that kind of meat. Is that from a farm or from the store? I guess I could probably find some similar piece of some similar kind of heritage pork like Berkshire in one local store here but the cost would be prohibitive. Still maybe I'll give it a try once.

Then there's that smoking over cherry wood, that sounds divine, the finished pork looks moist and delicious, then the homemade pickles, something I want to get into more (I'm going to cook my very first batch of sauerkraut tonight), and the eggs from the neighbor... you're really living the life there!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## genemachine

@French Fries I am lucky enough to have a butcher here who is serioulsly into heritage breeds 

The eggs are not from the neighhour, btw... the ladies are all mine - keeping my own chickens these days...


----------



## french fries

eastshores said:


> Have been kind of sad lately and just not felt good, so decided this morning to make some comfort food. Tarragon chicken noodle soup. It's the first time I've used tarragon myself so I went light with it. There was more broth but I put crackers in it.


I hate to hear that. I hope the food and other pleasures in your life will help you go back up. The chicken noodle soup looks very good, this is what I should eat right now (I'm sick with the flu). How did you like the tarragon? It's an acquired taste... I personally am not a huge fan, so the rare times I use it I do so with parsimony.


----------



## genemachine

Noodle soups to get over a cold, over a depression. over a plain shitty week, I always flavour them with lovage, parsley and tarragon. That's my "pick me up" flavour profile


----------



## teamfat

Yes, tarragon is somewhat like cilantro, but not quite to the same extent. People like cilantro or they don't, but a bit of tarragon can be tolerated. I myself love both.

mjb.


----------



## eastshores

French Fries said:


> I hate to hear that. I hope the food and other pleasures in your life will help you go back up. The chicken noodle soup looks very good, this is what I should eat right now (I'm sick with the flu). How did you like the tarragon? It's an acquired taste... I personally am not a huge fan, so the rare times I use it I do so with parsimony.


Sorry to hear you have the flu /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif hope you are quick on the mend! For the whole batch (about 1.5 gallons) I only put about a teaspoon of fresh tarragon with about an equal amount of fresh oregano (along with a few slices of ginger) so it added a nice background flavor without being too overpowering. I first had tarragon and chicken in a cream based chicken and mushroom soup that people call "chicken velvet" and I enjoyed that quite a bit.

Wow @French Fries! I just saw the results of your bread. I started a no knead batch this morning. I didn't think to come back here but found a recipe from Jim Lahey that uses just a little more yeast to reduce the time for rise. I know the flavor of bread improves with the longer rise, so I am experimenting by having just a little less yeast and going for something around an 8 or 9 hour rise. If my crumb turns out like yours I'll be ecstatic!


----------



## alanhogan

I had gnocchi with oxtail ragu fron marii batalis babbo cookbook. Check out my blog as i cook through the entire cookbook at www.babbo-at-home.blogspot.com


----------



## french fries

eastshores said:


> Wow @French Fries! I just saw the results of your bread. I started a no knead batch this morning. I didn't think to come back here but found a recipe from Jim Lahey that uses just a little more yeast to reduce the time for rise. I know the flavor of bread improves with the longer rise, so I am experimenting by having just a little less yeast and going for something around an 8 or 9 hour rise. If my crumb turns out like yours I'll be ecstatic!


I first used the original Jim Lahey recipe adapted by Mark Bittman from the NY Times, with bread flour, and the dough was a bit too wet. Difficult to handle, but that's the result you saw in my photograph - quite good, although the crumble was a bit sticky. I then used the original unadapted Jim Lahey recipe which is much easier, with AP flour and with the ratios provided by @petalsandcoco (1 1/2 cup of water instead of 1 5/8) and the dough was much better, the results were actually better!

I found an article that said the short-rise version which uses warm or hot water isn't nearly as good as the long rise one so I didn't bother trying it. I bought a 10# bag of organic einkorn flour so my next step is to try that recipe: https://jovialfoods.com/recipes/slow-rise-einkorn-bread/ - can't wait! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I wonder if we shouldn't start a new thread on no-knead bread to post our various recipes, tips and results? I feel like I'm going to be in this for the long run!! This is a game changer for me.


----------



## chefbuba

All this talk of no knead bread inspired me to start a batch of brioche!.... 20+ min of kneading


----------



## chefedb

Today took wife to local Sports bar  even though neither of us drink. We both had junk food sampler  

  Chicken tenders Honey Mustard sauce,/   Wings in a mild sauce. with bleu cheese /   Mozzerella Stix. Marinara   /Potato skins bacon cheddar  sour cream. 

    Been years since I ate like this  it was very good, and all served HOT


----------



## chefbuba

chefedb said:


> Today took wife to local Sports bar even though neither of us drink. We both had junk food sampler
> 
> Chicken tenders Honey Mustard sauce,/ Wings in a mild sauce. with bleu cheese / Mozzerella Stix. Marinara /Potato skins bacon cheddar sour cream.
> 
> Been years since I ate like this it was very good, and all served HOT


You better take an extra Lipitor!


----------



## eastshores

I am so disgusted and furious right now. Take it from me.. "no knead" bread can go very wrong.


----------



## spoiledbroth

?


----------



## eastshores

Well.. I went through everything as I had read. The dough rise was great, I let it go about 18 hours. I think I messed up when forming the dough into the ball, by not putting enough flour on the outter surface (the instructions said use just enough to form it.. well my inexperience shined there). It was very wet and sticky still but I rolled with it. So when I went to plop it down into the 500F dutch oven, it stuck to the parchment and slung itself into the side (cussing episode 1). That was bad enough but I was able to shake it and get it to settle. However, after 30 min with the lid on, and about 20 with the lid off, I pulled the loaf and it was stuck with the fury of satan's concrete to the bottom of the dutch oven (cussing episode 2). I suppose either because the dough was too sticky, or maybe I should have sprayed the pan but the instructions never said to. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif

Other than that everything went splendid! I will say I have dreamed of baking bread that had the crumb and chew that this has. I just wish I didn't have to fight and cuss for 10 minutes while mutilating the loaf and bending my spatula so that I could salvage something. Here's the crumb..





  








crumb.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Nov 24, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Looking good Shores, just curious, why the parchment ?

Did you wait till the bread cooled down somewhat before taking it out of the dish ?

What/How is the spatula is for ? To slide it up ?

Did you put the right about of yeast ?

Don't let that that devil of a dough get you down, if at first you don't succeed, rise and rise again....../img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif ....I couldn't help it...


----------



## eastshores

The video I had seen they used a cotton towel.. but they poured a bunch of oats on it. I didn't have a towel and don't like oats on my bread so I improvised.

The recipe I used was:

3 cups of bread flour

1.5 cups of water

2 tsp of active yeast

1.5 tsp of salt

Anything wrong that you can see?

I did let the bread cool some, but there was NO chance it was coming out. I still have rock hard bread stuck in my dutch oven. I'm going to have to put water in it and heat it to get it to release.

Spatula was the only way for me to try and salvage it, I was trying to cram it along the sides hoping to pry it up. It was like the opposite of The Sword in the Stone /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

I haven't given up.. despite all the trouble.. the crumb gave me enough ambition to keep pushing. I will probably try again tomorrow. My corrections are going to be to dust that sticky dough with enough flour that it is not sticking to me and is actually workable to make the four folds for the seam. I'm also going to lower my oven temp to 450, and for good measure I'm going to spray the pan with some oil.


----------



## french fries

eastshores said:


> The recipe I used was:
> 
> 3 cups of bread flour
> 
> 1.5 cups of water
> 
> 2 tsp of active yeast
> 
> 1.5 tsp of salt


That's a huge amount of yeast. I use 1/4 tsp.

Also I pour the dough onto parchment paper and put the parchment paper in the dutch oven = easy removal.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Agreed, it should be 1/4 tsp of yeast, no wonder you couldn't get that dough under control. 

I have never used parchment , it automatically pops out when I give it good tap. But if it works for you, then why not ? 

FF your bread looks fantastic.

Shores, your next one will come out just as great with the correct amount of yeast.


----------



## eastshores

Thanks for the info! What I ended up doing was the "faster no knead" that had 1 full pack of yeast, which when I looked it up said it was 2.5 tsp.. I hadn't originally planned to let it rise that long but it looked good.. I had no idea that could cause problems. I'll make a batch up this afternoon with 1/4 tsp and see how things go!


----------



## amy123

Personally, I don't like the no-knead method. I enjoy the kneading, and I don't really like the end result of no-knead.


----------



## chefboyog

Should make a thread on no knead so I can find the info someday.

Dinner is; turkey burgers. Wallburgers the other day in new Toronto location. They were BUSY haha, they have a thanksgiving burger!




  








image.jpg




__
chefboyog


__
Nov 24, 2014







I went with avocado bacon burger.

It was only soso too many burger places these days.


----------



## koukouvagia

@chefboyOG what am I going to do now for my mad hankering for tater tots? This is all your fault.


----------



## chefboyog

Koukouvagia said:


> @chefboyOG
> what am I going to do now for my mad hankering for tater tots? This is all your fault.


Haha! Um, I mean sorry bout that. They were terrible if it makes you feel better.

Heres my Turkey Burger;




  








image.jpg




__
chefboyog


__
Nov 24, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

chefboyOG said:


> Haha! Um, I mean sorry bout that. They were terrible if it makes you feel better.


That does actually make me feel better thanks!


----------



## chicagoterry

I think a dedicated no-knead thread is a great idea. I've yet to attempt one.


----------



## petalsandcoco

I don't know how you like your bread Terry but it's quite easy to make and tastes great.





  








019.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 25, 2014







I was at my parents the other day. My father wanted me to make some easy sushi, and so I did.


----------



## amy123

Lachef said:


> Rice or noodles.


Rice noodles?


----------



## mike9

Feeling lazy last night so I whipped up these grilled cheese sandwiches and some popped corn. Sandwich - rye bread, smoked gouda, smoked grueyer, four cheese taco cheese, some very sharp Kerry Gold, bacon and sliced apple. Really nice combination I recommend trying the bacon and apple.





  








IMG_20141125_165323_zps7bab5d3d.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 26, 2014


----------



## eastshores

I was reading about various things for the turkey tomorrow.. and couldn't wait. Since my bread disaster I had some left that worked well for stuffing with sage and thyme from the garden. Got me a $5.00 turkey breast and roasted it in my convection toaster oven. I'll enjoy the ham tomorrow!





  








turk.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Nov 26, 2014


----------



## panini

@eastshores

That looks soo good! Can't wait for tomorrow/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## captains

A Lazy night after a hot day so I baked up some Spuds for everyone.





  








WP_20141126_002.jpg




__
captains


__
Nov 27, 2014


----------



## spoiledbroth

gnudi, broccolini, walnuts, mornay and arugula.


----------



## mike9

After being in the kitchen all day I made Bucatini with sausage and some of the sauce I made this summer.  It really hit the spot.


----------



## jake t buds

I've made the no knead bread ala Jim Lahey(the posted vid with Bittman) several times with success. Never had any cussing episodes. Yet. 

I use a tea towel or such and flip it over into the hot dutch oven but I understand your sentiments as it's the most stressful part. I do use a bit of cornmeal to dust the exterior before baking but that's not why it doesn't stick. I blame that on the dutch oven that has a nice season on it. 

Water temp is also crucial and I weigh all ingredients instead of using a measuring cup. 

Try chopping some fresh rosemary and tossing it into the dough before the water. Hmmm. Rosemary bread. Parmesan sounds good too.


----------



## spoiledbroth

just made a nice little 2 hour tomato sauce after work -_- had meant to do it before but slept in. 4 carrots 2 onion 4 clove garlic 500ml crushed tom 250ml water. simmered for 2 hours and then blitzed (people say I'm neurotic for doing that). I sieve the crushed tomatoes to remove any seeds or skins. Seasoning and herbs as you like. Usually put a dash or two of nice olive oil along with the sauce in the blender (after cooking). Very nice.  And my knives all sharpened up without much trouble during the 2 hours cook time. Pretty decent friday night I suppose.


----------



## chefedb

Penne Pasta with lobster, shrimp  clam and mushrooms, Tossed salad


----------



## mike9

Turkey pot pies - I used pie dough for the tops and they came out nice and so savory and delicious. Perfect for a chilly Friday.





  








IMG_20141205_183928_zps0ec2f40c.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 6, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Wherever did you find turkey this time of year @Mike9? Hehe

We should have had a thread on what if you do with your thanksgiving leftovers.


----------



## mike9

We should have - who'd of thought?


----------



## homecook2014

I had roast chicken portions, crunchy Oriental fusion salmon fishcakes, apple and celery salad with stuffed aubergines for my dinner.


----------



## butzy

A very quick and easy meal,
Soaked some 2 minute noodles.
Fried garlic, onion, cabbage & tomato. Added smoked chicken breast and put the soaked noodles back in.
Served with a fried egg on top.
Took the whole of 15 minutes to make and will have the leftovers for lunch


----------



## ajtripi21

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Aloha brand Shoyu (Soy Sauce) chicken,
> steamed (sticky) white rice,
> "quick" cucumber kim chee,
> Kong Namul (Mung Bean Sprout Salad)
> and mint chocolate chip ice cream for dessert.
> How's that for a multi-cultural supper?


Sounds good
How do you make your quick Kim chee?


----------



## chefedb

Went to a Xmas Party  Buffet, Dessert table and candy store.


----------



## captains

Sunday night. Roast Duck, Chicken & spuds. The spuds where done in the duck fat of course.





  








WP_20141207_006.jpg




__
captains


__
Dec 8, 2014


----------



## full sack

Got home from a long trip and had just a couple of edible things in the refrigerator:  white rice, chicken broth, and fresh pickle cucumber soy ginger, also a yellow onion, (still looking okay), and the usual suspects in the pantry.  

Cooked the rice, sauteed the onion, threw in a little chicken broth, finely chopped and cooked the pickle mixture.  Tasted - it wasn't getting it.  That small amount of pickled soy cucumber overpowered everything.  Added some raisins, cinnamon, and coconut butter.  Helped, but thought there should be a condiment that would pull it together.  Couldn't figure out what else to try, so I just ate what I had.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Ajtripi21 said:


> kaneohegirlinaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aloha brand Shoyu (Soy Sauce) chicken,
> steamed (sticky) white rice,
> "quick" cucumber kim chee,
> Kong Namul (Mung Bean Sprout Salad)
> and mint chocolate chip ice cream for dessert.
> How's that for a multi-cultural supper?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good
> How do you make your quick Kim chee?
Click to expand...

I'm sure I posted this somewhere at CT over the past three years...

1 Hot House or Long English Cucumber, diced skin on
1 Tbsp. Coarse Salt (I use Sea Salt)
* 1 Tbsp. approx. Noh brand Kim Chee Spice

Place the diced Cucumber into colander, I use my salad spinner for this recipe.
Sprinkle with the Salt, stir and leave for 15 minutes, no longer than that though.
Rinse the Cucumber well; drain, this is where the spinner comes in handy. Give it a whirl and continue.
Place the Cucumber a bowl (or the bowl of the spinner); 
* sprinkle with Kim Chee spice to your taste, it's hot, so watch out. 
Give it a good stir; cover and refrigerate for at least 2 hours, 
all day is better.
This makes a great side dish.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pasta vongole*

Or squid ink linguini with cockles if you like. Lots of garlic, cockles steamed until barely done. Too bad I didn't make the pasta myself or I would gladly have posted this in the "flour" challenge.





  








ZwarteLinguiniKokkels.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 8, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Just Lovely Chris ! We are all kissable after lots of garlic. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif Welcome back.

We are all looking forward to your contribution to the flour thread.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nothing elaborate, simply poached eggs on puff the other day.




  








054.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 8, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Those don't look like th poached eggs I make.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Baby it's cold outside so tonight was red cabbage, carrot, onion and sliced apple sauteed in bacon drippings (garnished with bacon), a wonderful D'artagnan sausage and a couple of pierogis.


----------



## koukouvagia

@petalsandcoco your eggs look so good, almost indecent.

I have very little time this month for much cooking, my suppers are thrown together. This is prosciutto and sopressata, crackers with blue cheese and crackers with Camembert and fig jam.




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Dec 9, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

petalsandcoco said:


> Nothing elaborate, simply poached eggs on puff the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 054.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 8, 2014


@petalsandcoco is that a bacon rosette? OH MY GRAVY! ... and did you use that fun looking poaching cups?


----------



## millionsknives

This is what I thought eggs in a basket should look like.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Set oven to 400F and have your puff ready in the fridge, roll out into a square and toss in oven. While that bakes for 20 minutes, cook your bacon. Set up another pan and start your eggs.

I did not use a gadget for the eggs. Here is how I make them





  








024.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 9, 2014







Bring a pan of chicken broth to a boil. Reduce heat to med and gently drop in the eggs. Turn heat to min. The liquid should never cover the yolks , you can see from the pic where the level is (this is the way I do them to showcase the yolk - there are different ways of making them) The outside whites will coagulate/cook first as soon as they hit the water but the rest of the whites will remain clear as you can see in the pan.





  








036.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 9, 2014







Take tablespoons of the broth and gently ladle it over the yolks and whites. You will slowly see them "set" as it were.





  








042.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 9, 2014







Test your yolks by pressing the top, if your finger tip bounces on the yolk, then they are ready to be removed.





  








046.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 9, 2014







Once cooked, take a knife and draw along the outside of the whites, plate. These yolks are very creamy.

When the bacon is cooked, take a paper cloth and remove excess grease and wrap bacon into a flower. Don't wait for bacon to cool as it will not work, it should be relatively hot.


----------



## ordo

Great poached eggs.


----------



## french fries

@petalsandcoco your eggs look great, I never thought of poaching them that way! What did you sprinkle on them?


----------



## teamfat

I'm going to give those eggs a try!

mjb.


----------



## alaminute

Eggcellent poach! I'm so eggcited about trying it!! [emoji]128514[/emoji] Thanks for giving me yet another fold in my hat and another way to poach, super cool.


----------



## teamfat

Somewhat of a coincidence that a curry thread from 2005 got bumped. Tonight was a Thai inspired broth. A few days ago I did a more Indian style shrimp curry. Had about a pint of shrimp stock left over from that, so with garlic, ginger, lemongrass, fish sauce, soy sauce, ***** lime leaves, hot chilies, green onions, cilantro, rice noodles and of course, a few more shrimp.





  








shrimp_broth.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 10, 2014








It was quite nice. And spicy.


----------



## mike9

Pot pies again (twice in one week!). These were different as the ingredients list changed. Turkey, onion, parsnip, carrot, celery, bacon, and they "gravy" was made from they roast turkey jelly, some squash soup and the sauce from a can of German potato salad. I layered sliced potato in the ramekins, then put the meat/veg mix then topped that with smoked gruyere and then the pastry. It was delicious and served with pea shoot, scallion and avocado salad.





  








IMG_20141209_181542_zpsc580fe4e.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 10, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nice looking pies there Mike.

@ FF: They are red peppercorns.


alaminute said:


> Eggcellent poach! I'm so eggcited about trying it!! [emoji]128514[/emoji] Thanks for giving me yet another fold in my hat and another way to poach, super cool.


Are you trying to egg me on ? Nice to see that you broke out of your shell. If you do decide this technique, you will find them egg-strordinary. Well, I think I've said un oeuf /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## b2pcoil

Just peanut butter on pretzels... 
b2pcoil


----------



## teamfat

Saw a $4 strip steak ( the label called it New York ) in the used meat bin, so treated myself to steak and eggs. The eggs were poached using the broth in a pan rather than my usual full immersion method. They came out well.





  








poach.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 10, 2014








The stuff on top is Hawaiian red sea salt. Hot sauce came after the photo.


----------



## chefbuba

I'm in Los Angeles this week, went to my favorite Chinese place, Sam Woo. 
Had roast duck, roast pork & noodles and crispy tangerine peel beef, all outstanding.




  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 11, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 11, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 11, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 11, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Tangerine peel beef sounds like a good one. Time for some research.

mjb.


----------



## eastshores

I've got a big pot of chili on. I usually stick with competition style chili with cubed steak and no beans but this time I decided to go with large ground round and put quite a few beans in...

Couldn't wait.. time to eat!





  








chili.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Dec 12, 2014


----------



## spoiledbroth

wtf competition style? so essentially spicy meat in sauce? Boring. I guess they omit the beans so nobody dies from methane poisoning or...? I understand some of these events are HUGE in the states.


----------



## teamfat

Chile and beans

Ford and Chevy.

Ginger and Maryann.

Sauce and gravy.

Marinade and marinate.

Edison and Tesla.  ( Okay, that one is pretty obscure )

mjb.


----------



## alaminute

Mike9, what is your pie dough recipe, that crust looks picturesque!
Petals, that's right, you cracked me. Your puns whipped mine[emoji]128035[/emoji]
I had some of chef boyardee's famous ravioli after getting home early just thirty minutes after midnight. Some nights you just have to really go all out and splurge on those etravegent culinary delights


----------



## helloitslucas

chickez.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Dec 12, 2014








Spatchcocked chicken with root vegetables. While the chicken was resting on a rack I reduced the chicken broth to a glaze. Don't think I'll be roasting chicken any other way from now on. So moist and delicious!


----------



## alaminute

Incredible bird Lucas! I agree, along with rotisserie, spatchcocking is definitely the way to go


----------



## eastshores

SpoiledBroth said:


> wtf competition style? so essentially spicy meat in sauce? Boring. I guess they omit the beans so nobody dies from methane poisoning or...? I understand some of these events are HUGE in the states.


I like chili both ways. It always has diced tomatoes along with onion and bell/poblano pepper but yea, it's a spicy meat sauce. Nothing really wrong with that. I usually end up adding crackers and sour cream with shredded cheese, I often like it served over rice.

I'm not kidding though on the no beans (and no pasta) rules. I think it may be because they want to judge the chili on the seasoning along with the quality and uniformity of the meat. Most competition chili has very uniform meat cubes that are around half an inch cubed. The funny thing is the ICS has a category called "Peoples Choice Chili" that MUST contain beans. There's also a "home style chili" category. But the main category and holy grail of traditional red chili explicitly bans beans and pasta. International Chili Society Rules and Regulations


----------



## teamfat

A nicely roasted chicken is such a delight.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

alaminute said:


> Mike9, what is your pie dough recipe, that crust looks picturesque!


Ready made from Aldi. It's the first time I've used pie dough but it sure won't be the last. I think I'll try making knishes with some to go with a pot of Ratner's cabbage soup next week.


----------



## ordo

Beef liver escallops and confit onions

There's some flour involved, but not too much as to participate in the challenge.





  








higados con cebolla1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 12, 2014












  








higados con cebolla2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 12, 2014












  








higados con cebolla3.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 12, 2014












  








higados con cebolla4.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 12, 2014












  








higados con cebolla5.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 12, 2014


----------



## jake t buds

Haven't posted in a while. . .

Nothing five star white table cloth dinner. Just the basics...

Strata : Sautéed Kale with onions/ Gruyere -

Parmesan cheese/ Eggs-cream/ sweet italian sausage





  








photo-8.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Dec 13, 2014








Grilled Pork chop/ Roasted sweet potato fries/ Green beans





  








photo-7.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Dec 13, 2014








Pear/ Red onion/ Mountain Gorgonzola /Parmesan Gallet -

Pre bake. Finished with pomegranate and roasted pecans.

Sorry, forgot to take a finished pic -





  








photo-4.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Dec 13, 2014








Baked Sweet Potato/ Black Bean Chili/ Cheddar/ Sour Cream





  








photo-5.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Dec 13, 2014








Yeah. It was tasty. Like I said - not gourmet - but delicious

nonetheless.





  








photo-6.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Dec 13, 2014








Great looking food people!! Love to check in for ideas…!!


----------



## alaminute

That baked sweet potato sounds killer kake!


----------



## jarmo

Fried rice...





  








1s.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 13, 2014












  








2s.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 13, 2014












  








3s.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 13, 2014












  








4s.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 13, 2014












  








5s.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 13, 2014












  








6s.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 13, 2014








And for dessert.
Fish chips and guacamole...





  








1g.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 13, 2014












  








2g.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 13, 2014












  








3g.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 13, 2014












  








4g.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 13, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Looking good Jarmo. I have never deep fried salmon (except when making fish croquettes).

Love this:





  








6s.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 13, 2014


----------



## full sack

Last night it was a Ginger Stir Fried Rice, inspired by a Grace Young recipe, and the leftovers in the refrigerator.


----------



## kuan

Filet mignon, truffle beurre rouge, black trumpets.





  








20141213_182532.jpg




__
kuan


__
Dec 14, 2014












  








20141213_182548.jpg




__
kuan


__
Dec 14, 2014












  








20141213_182555.jpg




__
kuan


__
Dec 14, 2014


----------



## teamfat

I hate you. Harumph.

That sauce looks really good!

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco

A dish for the Kings.....


----------



## kuan

It was really over the top.


----------



## teamfat

I've made some buerre blanc on occasion, so I have an idea of how rich and luscious that sauce might be.

Tonight we had some leftover roast chicken, but I did make a fresh batch of gravy for it. That helped.

mjb.


----------



## ordo

I made some shrimps.





  








Shrimps1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 15, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Very Nice Ordo ! What kind of sauce is that ?

@ Jake : I really like this !





  








photo-4.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Dec 13, 2014


----------



## chefedb

Went to a Christmas Party    All the traditional Italian foods served  on platters  family style. Done very well.


----------



## chefboyog

Portabella Mozzarella Burger 




  








image.jpg




__
chefboyog


__
Dec 15, 2014







Peppered Candied Double Smoked Bacon
50/50 beef/pork
Caramelized Onion 
Special sawce
Kohlrabi fries


----------



## rick alan

Nice burger Chefboy.

Tonight was leftover flanken, seasoned with thyme, smoked hot-paprika (just a dash), and lots of rosemary which was a first and a great addition.

I would like to say something in defense of the no-bean and otherwise unembellished chili mentioned the other day.  As My buddy Sergio described it, best as I can recall:

"This is a very elegant preparation.  Aside from the dried chilies and beef all that is required are S+P and garlic, and a little sugar (cumin is not essential).  It is the dried chilies that make the dish."

We would also use onions and/or hot pickled vegetables and a regular combination of stew vegetables.  We often ate it separate from any sides, as well as over rice or potatoes.

Rick


----------



## mike9

I did a simple roast chicken ala Thomas Keller.  It was very satisfying.


----------



## homecook2014

Chinese fish balls, with braised tofu, rice noodles and Choi sum soup.  It is quick, easy and very healthy too.


----------



## millionsknives

Just having fun with a chinese cleaver and crispy roasted pork belly





  








460260_10101881092138089_6001298544250348304_o.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Dec 17, 2014












  








10608477_10101881092153059_7462410493057883060_o.j




__
millionsknives


__
Dec 17, 2014


----------



## sicariix

Tonight we made chicken enchiladas

Had some leftover roast chicken to use and was inspired from teamfat to make these:





  








IMG_3277.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 17, 2014












  








IMG_3279.JPG




__
sicariix


__
Dec 17, 2014








They turned out delicious!


----------



## teamfat

Glad to help. Actually enchiladas are one of Karen's favorite dishes. She prefers chicken, but pork and beef based ones disappear from her plate just as quickly.

I still think a good challenge would be "a wrapper, a filling, a sauce" - I just don't know what I'd call such a topic. 

mjb.


----------



## teamfat

Three copies? I may need to restart my browser, it is behaving badly.


----------



## teamfat

I want a cleaver. And some of that pork belly.


----------



## mike9

I made pork meatballs tonight.  Seared them in a skillet then finished them in a scratch made tomato sauce.  No pasta just a couple of meatballs and a little gravy on a plate and a nice salad on the side.


----------



## gourmetfood

Chicken Stirfry with yellow peppers, white onions and mushrooms. White wine sauce.

Yum the enchilada's look good!


----------



## homecook2014

I love the look and taste of Chinese crispy roast pork belly with rice too.  One of my favourite Chinese dishes to eat as an occasional treat and is very much a comfort food of mine.   When I cook the crispy belly pork I tend to use Chinese 5 spice powder, with ground Himalayan pink sea salt, coarsely ground black pepper and a little very hot oil on it and half a cup of water to keep the meat moist, tender and very succulent inside.  Scoring the skin in several places, then rubbing the sea salt and drizzling the very hot oil is the key to making the crispy crackling. It is beautiful and very tasty ate with hoi-sin sauce, rice, fresh sprigs of coriander leaves and chopped spring onions.


----------



## millionsknives

I scored the skin and seasoned with 5 spice and salt.  I also dryed it in the fridge overnight.  I started it skin side down on a cast iron skillet before flipping it over onto a rack in the oven.  Also blow torched at the end.


----------



## eastshores

Been missing my dad some so I'm making one of his favorite and simple foods, filling the house with those familiar aromas brings a little comfort. It's just cubed steaks with a hard sear, then sliced onions sweated then beef stock and covered to simmer for a few hours and make the steaks fork tender. Will thicken the stock into a light gravy and serve with some garlic bread.


----------



## teamfat

Nice. For my dad, who passed in 2007, it is gin & tonics served with pickled herring and green onions. Certainly not a dinner, but what I do when remembering.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

It's hard to believe that such amazing food is coming out of this site. Kuan, pass me some of that beef!

And boy does that crispy pork belly make me long for pork belly, hubby hates "fat" and it's a rarity around here. Sometimes if I'm lucky I will order pork belly at a restaurant but last time we had a date night was in August :-( Three year olds spoil all the fun lol.

I've not been around at home lately, working nearly every night and eating lots of sandwiches and take out which has been awful! Last night I came home early enough to whip up a quick pasta dish. Classic orecchiette with sausage and rapini, plenty of parmesan and pecorino.





  








rapinisausage.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Dec 20, 2014


----------



## niko1227

20141218_003418.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Dec 20, 2014











  








20141218_003351.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Dec 20, 2014








here's a pie made with golden delicious apples


----------



## chefedb

Home Made Lobster Bisque and  Pillsbury Grande Biscuits   That's it


----------



## ordo

Roasted peppers for Xmas night Pionono (savory sponge cake roll).





  








Roasted pepper1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 20, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas

smoked.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Dec 20, 2014








I had some people over so I made smoked duck tex-mex enchiladas. Absolutely incredible! Found my new go-to homemade cheese sauce, too!





  








marg.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Dec 20, 2014








And a few, or five, of these margaritas.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Whipped up a huge pan of vegetable beef soup for lunch.
Double batch of cornbread.
The Grands are here for the week and I forget how much teenage boys can eat.
We are all hungry again so someone is making a Whataburger run.
A few sacks of Whataburgers with cheese (that's how you order it) all the way with mayo and mustard .
And fries.
And chocolate malts.

mimi


----------



## teamfat

flipflopgirl said:


> The Grands are here for the week and I forget how much teenage boys can eat.


I can relate. Some years ago we had family Thanksgiving at our house. I planned on having most of the second turkey as leftovers for a while. Irene's two boys destroyed that plan.

mjb.


----------



## butzy

Green asparagus and fried potatoes.

No sauce for the asparagus as they were very very fresh (and I wasn't that hungry)





  








3 plated.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 21, 2014


----------



## ordo

*Massata di peixe*





  








Massata di peixe.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 21, 2014


----------



## niko1227

20141221_080022-1.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Dec 21, 2014








Some English toffee for the holidays!


----------



## mike9

My son and I enjoyed some venison tenderloin when we took a break from butchering a very big doe he shot last week. Apple, corn and acorn fed with a huge fat cap on the rump and flanks. It really is the best tasting meat I can imagine. We broke that animal down to primals, then sectioned it and trimmed and trimmed to get every usable piece of meat since this is the only one we're getting this year. Tuesday I'll grind the trims into burger and sausage. I'm making goose sausage too so I'll see how the casing thing goes - it's been a while. Looking forward to some rabbits next and hell - maybe it's time to thin the squirrels out again.

The best part was getting to spend quality time with him one on one and working towards a common goal which was to get the most out of this animal. I really enjoyed this experience with him and he did as well.

*LIFE IS GOOD *


----------



## full sack

That's as good as it gets: shooting an animal, butchering it, and eating it for dinner, not to mention, doing all the work with your son.  Not much can be more rewarding - life is good!


----------



## mgm0

Some nice Fatoush salad and Chilasquiles. Nothing fancy, but man they were good.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Leftover stale movie popcorn.
They really DO love me .... sniff, sniff.

mimi


----------



## everydaygourmet

very cool @Mike9 remember those times with my father to this day, taught me more than I realized at the time, god bless.

Best to you and yours,

EDG


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Hamburger (ground chuck) Curry with loads of veggie, carrots, potatoes, peas, celery, onions,  over steamed white rice

(didn't get a snap shot fast enough, it was GONE!) It's kinda of a 'local thing' back home. Real comfort tonight.


----------



## lagom

Well instead of being at a Christmas market in Germany as planned(dog sitter fell thru)eating my way thru the streets of Rostock, we were home. Went to the Liseberg xmass market yesterday and had a Göteborg halv special. I didnt take a picture but it a hotdog, on a bun with mashed potatos and fried onion, choose your own catsup or mustard. Not the top tier of Nordic cusine but pretty tasty street food on a chilly dark day.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Lagom said:


> Well instead of being at a Christmas market in Germany as planned(dog sitter fell thru)eating my way thru the streets of Rostock, we were home. Went to the Liseberg xmass market yesterday and had a Göteborg halv special. I didnt take a picture but it a hotdog, on a bun with mashed potatos and fried onion, choose your own catsup or mustard. Not the top tier of Nordic cusine but pretty tasty street food on a chilly dark day.


Thanks for rubbing it in lol.
Let me guess.
It was cold with a few snow flurries.

Here on the Texas Gulf Coast it is dark and rainy and the temp is hovering in the upper 60s to lower 70s.
I used my only good cookie decorating day (yesterday) to supervise the younger Grands during the annual "Let's Dump Everyone Out of Diapers on Mimi as We Pretend to Finish Shopping but Really Go to the Ice House Down the Street and Play Pool and Drink Lone Star Longnecks Day" 

Today the AC is locked on frostbite and we broke out the fans in hopes that the initial flood of royal icing will not have us standing around with our thumbs up our noses all day lol.

Not that I count yesterday's time spent as a loss.
Look at that face.......





  








image.jpg




__
flipflopgirl


__
Dec 23, 2014








Oh yeah... dinner.
Leftover pizza and frozen burritos lol.

mimi


----------



## ordo

*Pionono salad*





  








pionono.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 23, 2014


----------



## alaminute

I could use some 'last minute x-mas shopping' time away from my kids lol
Last nights dinner was coming home at 2/3 am and decimating the wifey's Christmas cookies for her work. Hope she had enough....


----------



## millionsknives

Out here in the woods,  I don't have the conveniences of my normal kitchen, such as light bulbs or running water.  I grilled a 2 lb prime ribeye over a wood fire, in the rain, in the dark.  Only pure instinct brought me to medium rare glory.  This should be a top chef challenge haha.

I wish I could post pictures, but like I said, it was dark.


----------



## chefbuba

Fresh off the boat Dungeness Crab. $5.89lb





  








crabs.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 24, 2014


----------



## jwjohnson

Only the best can of cold ravioli. The last thing I want to see is food at the end of the day. My wife says I am insane because I never know what to eat. Favorite line in my house and professional kitchen, "there's nothing to eat"

Indeed I put the function in dysfunctional.


----------



## eastshores

JWJohnson said:


> Only the best can of cold ravioli. The last thing I want to see is food at the end of the day. My wife says I am insane because I never know what to eat. Favorite line in my house and professional kitchen, "there's nothing to eat"
> 
> Indeed I put the function in dysfunctional.


Well.. there's food for enjoyment and food just to stay alive. Cold ravioli sounds like it would do an OK job of keeping you alive. If you want to go big, there's hamburger helper.


----------



## mike9

I was grinding venison yesterday and put aside several pieces of skirt.  I seasoned them and put them on a hot iron grill pan then sliced across the grain.  Put tortillas on the fire then the skirt and topped with balsamic caramelized onion and peppers - best damned taco I've had in a long time.


----------



## jwjohnson

Greetings,

Please do not forget a Hot dogs in mac-n-cheese. As an Executive Chef I get criticized for the food I prefer to eat as well as habits when I eat. I always get this from those who "know" food. My reply is always. I will take that into consideration.

You are blessed!


----------



## everydaygourmet

@chefbuba nicccccce!


----------



## teamfat

JWJohnson said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Please do not forget a Hot dogs in mac-n-cheese.


Yuck! I would never! I prefer those little smokies sausages in my box of smacks, as I call them.

mjb.


----------



## niko1227

20141225_185605-1.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Dec 26, 2014








Caramel flan


----------



## eastshores

Looks very good niko


----------



## rick alan

JWJohnson said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Please do not forget a Hot dogs in mac-n-cheese. As an Executive Chef I get criticized for the food I prefer to eat as well as habits when I eat. I always get this from those who "know" food. My reply is always. I will take that into consideration.
> 
> You are blessed!


As a "very" occasional treat I have no problem with such a combination, and I wouldn't begrudge JW his personal preference here (only that he _take it into consideration_ what follows). But the combination of pasta and cheese, with meat then added, is actually a disaster for the digestion. I might consider hot dogs with a small garnish of M+C in place of a bun respectably suitable and not so _detractive_ for the D-Tract.

Goodness I don't expect restaurants in general to modify their menus here (I myself indulge a bit in restaurants), though it wouldn't be a bad idea. But the biological offensiveness of the whole spaghetti and meatball thing and all food-combinations related is really something they should be teaching in culinary schools, and public schools as well.

ALL health issues are exacerbated by a blatant disregard for digestive-friendly food combining. Healthy young folks can maybe be a bit cavalier with this, but older folks really experience a difference here.

Rick


----------



## full sack

Sauteed collards with shallots, made wells with the collards, in a baking dish, and cracked in the eggs. Ten minutes in a 400˚ oven.

Had sour cream and red pepper flakes on the side. The sour cream really made the dish.

(It was my last 3 eggs, so had to do one with a broken yolk).





  








IMG_0247.JPG




__
full sack


__
Dec 26, 2014












  








IMG_0250.JPG




__
full sack


__
Dec 26, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia

Let's elaborate on theis @Rick Alan because I'm very very new to digestive issues. What on earth does one do if they want some bolognese with Parmesan?


----------



## rick alan

Koukouvagia said:


> Let's elaborate on theis @Rick Alan because I'm very very new to digestive issues. What on earth does one do if they want some bolognese with Parmesan?


It's all relative. The big concern is here would be meat to pasta ratio. But a healthy gut has nothing to fear from cheese and meat, but those with various health issues would benefit from not having any meat with a cheese dish, nor any meat with a pasta dish. Visa-versa is not as much an issue, a little cheese or pasta/starchy-food (grains are the worst) is OK with your steak/chicken/shrimp. But those with ulcers cannot tolerate baked/cooked cheese well at all.

This is not exactly an appetizing subject though to get into great detail here, I was merely pointing out something that could stand a little moderating. Anyone can do a bit of googling to know more. I'm currently on a [temporary] slightly restricted diet (I have to give up all grains and a few other concessions) to clear up the abuse my innards took over the years, and it's working quite well (suffice it to say a near total elimination of symptoms practically overnight) so there's some considerable power to it all.

Rick


----------



## jwjohnson

Greetings,

Rick Alan, you must be the ultimate foodie. I understand you cannot comprehend a professional chef's mind.

God bless you!


----------



## butzy

I had some left over ham with a leek quiche, pickles (green mango and cucumber) and onion marmelade.

Even tried to get it plated nice and then I took a terrible picture with my cell phone (unsharp).

Posting it anyway....





  








2 plated.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 27, 2014


----------



## everydaygourmet

@Rick Alan and @Koukouvagia The whole food combining debate has been going on for some time but always seems to lead back to Ayurvedic principle roots. So you're back to the ole vegetarian/vegan against meat eaters thing imho&e.

The food scientist part of me would relate that Ayurvedic principles are not scientifically proven against placebo whilst being widely practiced. Further seem to be passed on as fact and take a pretty extreme stance on what "people are supposed to eat".

Certainly respect your personal views & health issues but, years of symptoms fixed overnight?, sounds more like some sort of food sensitivity/allergy. Had childhood allergies and had to learn to eat and cook around them at a time when they didn't seem, so prevalent, can relate from experience.

Hope everyone had a great Christmas/Holidays and here's to a better new year!

Cheers!

EDG


----------



## rick alan

EG, Ayuveda is not something that I nor many researchers in this field have much knowledge of, I'm not vegetarian, and given the broad nature of the subject there is no way to bring vegetarian vs carnivore sentiments into it to any significant extent.   My particular issues have nothing to do with food sensitivities, grains and certain other consumables contain elements that exacerbate and can help create, inflammatory conditions, in anyone.  But this is not a forum to extensively discussing such issues, and quite enough has been said, perhaps too much even.

Rick


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Wild boar ragoût, carrot puree and savoy cabbage*





  








MarcassinWortelpureeSavooi.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 28, 2014


----------



## eastshores

Great looking dish Chris. That gravy looks outstanding. Did you add anything that would darken it that much?

Chicken breasts were on sale so I pounded one to even thickness and seasoned with thyme, garlic powder, salt and pepper. The thyme powder didn't do any wonders for the color on the chicken haha. I got my first harvest of collard greens so I steamed those in broth and finished with a little parmesan.





  








chickenandcollards.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Dec 28, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas

alfredo.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Dec 28, 2014








Chicken Alfredo!





  








carrotcake.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Dec 28, 2014








And what I think is the best carrot cake recipe I have ever made or had. Absolutely incredible! I had to make two loaves because I gave one to my neighbor.


----------



## koukouvagia

@helloitslucas would you care to share that carrot cake recipe?


----------



## helloitslucas

Absolutely! This made a small 3.5" by 8" loaf.

Carrot Cake:

1 cup all purpose flour
1/2 tbsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1/3 cup granulated sugar
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 cup carrot juice
1/3 cup vegetable or safflower oil
2 cups grated carrot(I leave the skins on)
1 cup toasted chopped walnuts
Mix dry ingredients together first and then add liquid ingredients. Combine and place in loaf pan. Bake in a pre-heated 375 F oven for about 30-35 minutes until a toothpick comes out clean.

For the glaze/frosting:

1 small container room temperature plain cream cheese
1/4 cup white sugar(add more if you like it sweeter)
1 tsp vanilla extract(or to taste)
1tbsp lemon zest
Milk to glaze consistency
Heat everything in a sauce pan over low heat and whisky to combine adding milk until you get it to where you want it. Keep warm. It's important to glaze while the carrot cake is still kind of warm.

Super easy and quick!


----------



## chrisbelgium

eastshores said:


> Great looking dish Chris. That gravy looks outstanding. *Did you add anything that would darken it that much?*


Oh yes, you guessed right, and it's a classic;.... chocolate! Many times a very small chunk of chocolate is added to game stews, not so much for color but more to intensify the taste. Less is always more; if you can detect the chocolate taste, you added too much. I used a 75% cacao chocolate, no more than a small thumb-size chunk. In the old days, many times some blood of the game was added to stews to thicken and add to the flavor. Nowadays, chocolate is seen as a good substitute for that blood.

Anyway, this was a nice wintery combination of aromas and flavors. Of course, the dark wild boar meat, the searing and the red wine contributed to the color too.

Here's the ingredient list; onion, carrot, celery, chestnut mushrooms, red wine, red wine vinegar, veal stock, cloves, all-spice berries, juniper berries, thyme, laurel, chocolate.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Fennel and leek soup with North sea shrimp*

How about a light soup dinner? Ingredients; fresh fennel, leeks, onion, potato, fennel seeds, chili flakes. Served with a drizzle of sour cream and North sea shrimp. Delicious and yet so simple.





  








VenkelPreiAardappelSoep.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 29, 2014


----------



## eastshores

Quote:


ChrisBelgium said:


> In the old days, many times some blood of the game was added to stews to thicken and add to the flavor. Nowadays, chocolate is seen as a good substitute for that blood.


I just happen to watch an episode of Bourdain's Parts Unknown last night where he was in Lyon, Paris and at the restaurant of Paul Bocuse where a dish of wild hare was prepared. The sauce looked almost exactly like yours and they mentioned that the blood of the hare was used to achieve the thickness and color of the sauce. It really looked like they drenched it in melted dark chocolate. Such a wonderful color. I've used dark chocolate as you mention in chili, in Mexican cooking chocolate is almost always used in dark mole sauces.


----------



## koukouvagia

Thanks @helloitslucas , this looks like a great recipe!


----------



## teamfat

My wife's older sister, whom we visited over the weekend, used to live in Westminster, California, on the edge of an area known as Little Saigon. So it kindled a desire for Vietnamese food, which resulted in lemongrass beef for dinner tonight. Served simply, stir fried with onions and rice. And the thread on stock has me thinking about a 72 hour stock - could result in an awesome pho broth.  Hmm....

mjb.


----------



## eastshores

Once in a while my grocer gets in some nice jumbo shrimp. Being that they are wild caught and never frozen they probably come from the shrimp boats off the coast about 30 minutes away. Anyway I usually don't eat shrimp but once ever 6-8 months when the nice shrimp are in I'll do my favorite shrimp dish, a southern classic shrimp and grits. I used yellow grits for the first time, and instead of cheddar I grated an aged havarti into them.





  








shrimpandgrits1k.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Dec 30, 2014


----------



## dave kinogie

Quick app from last night.

Edit: This forum is unusable on a phone...


----------



## petalsandcoco

ChrisBelgium said:


> Oh yes, you guessed right, and it's a classic;.... chocolate! Many times a very small chunk of chocolate is added to game stews, not so much for color but more to intensify the taste. Less is always more; if you can detect the chocolate taste, you added too much. I used a 75% cacao chocolate, no more than a small thumb-size chunk. In the old days, many times some blood of the game was added to stews to thicken and add to the flavor. Nowadays, chocolate is seen as a good substitute for that blood.
> 
> Anyway, this was a nice wintery combination of aromas and flavors. Of course, the dark wild boar meat, the searing and the red wine contributed to the color too.
> 
> Here's the ingredient list; onion, carrot, celery, chestnut mushrooms, red wine, red wine vinegar, veal stock, cloves, all-spice berries, juniper berries, thyme, laurel, chocolate.


If you are looking for an intense dark color gravy, you might want to add a tea bag . ( strictly for color)


----------



## koukouvagia

Dave Kinogie said:


> Quick app from last night.
> 
> Edit: This forum is unusable on a phone...


Scroll all the way down to the bottom where it says mobile or desktop and click mobile.


----------



## dave kinogie

[No message]


----------



## eastshores

@Dave Kinogie Is this a guessing game? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Looks like tomato, maybe avacado? Or that could be an emulsion of some kind. I think I see a protein, lobster or shrimp? I'd guess that's cilantro rather than parsley so those other flavors would match. Maybe some olive oil.. lime juice? Oh well that's my guess!

I picked up a spaghetti squash for $1.00 at the farmers market and did a quick search for ideas. I need to do that more often just to get me out of my box. So this is a small garlic studded roast beef with a peppercorn and sea salt crust served au jus. The spaghetti squash was roasted, then baked with ricotta and garnished with toasted pine nuts and fried sage leaves. All cooked in my handy dandy little toaster oven hahaha





  








roastsketti.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Dec 31, 2014


----------



## godofcookery

I had red ooze and a thumb-size of fur on a squared glass for $2,000 from a CIA Agent.





  








23-Alinea-Course-6-Corn-1.jpg




__
godofcookery


__
Jan 1, 2015








I don't think I will poop today.


----------



## alaminute

What is it?


----------



## mike9

I made meatballs Tuesday for a get together last night.  Pork sausage, venison and veal chorizo with a little chopped prosciutto, sour dough bread soaked in milk, eggs, grated parm and seasoned.  I blanched them in oil then cooked them in sauce I made from the garden last summer.  They are really good and I still have a dozen to freeze for later.  4lbs made 32 balls.


----------



## eastshores

alaminute said:


> What is it?


About $1965 overpriced? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

If we don't go out on New Year's eve I cook a big dinner. Last night it was a standing rib roast au jus, roasted veg and spanakopita.





  








beef.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 1, 2015












  








unnamed (4).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 1, 2015












  








unnamed.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 1, 2015












  








unnamed (2).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 1, 2015


----------



## niko1227

20141230_085711.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Jan 1, 2015












  








20141230_085804.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Jan 1, 2015








Tres leches sponge cake with meringue frosting!


----------



## eastshores

I just feasted on @Koukouvagia's dinner and then scrolled down and had dessert! Good looking food.


----------



## dave kinogie

eastshores said:


> @Dave Kinogie
> Is this a guessing game?
> 
> Looks like tomato, maybe avacado? Or that could be an emulsion of some kind. I think I see a protein, lobster or shrimp? I'd guess that's cilantro rather than parsley so those other flavors would match. Maybe some olive oil.. lime juice? Oh well that's my guess!
> 
> I picked up a spaghetti squash for $1.00 at the farmers market and did a quick search for ideas. I need to do that more often just to get me out of my box. So this is a small garlic studded roast beef with a peppercorn and sea salt crust served au jus. The spaghetti squash was roasted, then baked with ricotta and garnished with toasted pine nuts and fried sage leaves. All cooked in my handy dandy little toaster oven hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roastsketti.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> eastshores
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 31, 2014


I like doing fusions out of stuff that I guess shouldn't be haha.

It's Smoked eel, smoked bacon, finely diced red and green pepper, avocado, apple and capers tossed in this twisted mustard lemon caper aioli-like dressing/emulsion.

I used a tablespoon of tahini and some avocado in place of egg yolk.

It actually came together really good.

Yours looks awesome too, love that you did all that in the toaster oven haha.


----------



## teamfat

No pictures, but we had a nice dinner with a couple of friends.  Roasted a bone in pork loin, crusted with an herb and garlic mix, served with an apple and onion chutney, some sweet potato roasties and a very nice pear, gargonzolo and pomegranite green salad.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

048.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015


----------



## rick alan

Stir fry of beef tonight.  The idea tonight was to keep the seasoning interesting but mild enough to allow the flavor of the rice itself to come through, it was successful here.  Used a vermentino instead of my usual here of  sauv-blanc and, as is most often the case with my work, nothing about the dish or the plating to warrant pictures.

Rick


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Foie gras and a glass of Pineau des Charentes*

Enjoyed this apèritif so much while cooking. The foie gras is storebought. Toasts are a speciality from Bruges.





  








FoieGras.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 2, 2015








*Venison in a blackBerry sauce*

The sauce is a reduction of berries in red wine (I used tempranillo) and a small sprinkle of sugar (taste for acidity first!). Then veal stock is added and reduced again. Season well. Mount with butter.





  








Hertekalf1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 2, 2015











  








Hertekalf2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 2, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> 048.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 2, 2015


You did it! Looks awesome!


----------



## dave kinogie

Lamb ragu.


----------



## dave kinogie

Aged Filet. I really wish the camera on my phone picked up color better. Although the sear was a tad thick, it was a perfect medium rare to medium.


----------



## mike9

Grass fed NY Strip with small diver scollops finished with butter and heavy cream - delicious and perfect texture. the beef was very lean and took very little time to cook, but a long to rest. Seasoned, as it was it was quite delicious - not what we're used too so to being lean, but we worked with it well enough. delicious. Topped off with a very crisp potato half. - like a trinity really.





  








IMG_20150101_184004_zps1561b845.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 3, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Koukouvagia said:


> If we don't go out on New Year's eve I cook a big dinner. Last night it was a standing rib roast au jus, roasted veg and spanakopita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beef.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed (4).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 1, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed (2).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 1, 2015


How did I miss this?

Lovely, what a fabulous way to start out the new year!


----------



## eastshores

Got a head of cabbage cooking along with some red potoates, onion, and carrots in a vegetable stock. I can't believe the price of corned beef briskets now. Out of maybe 10 there wasn't a single one less than $21.00 and they weren't particularly huge cuts of meat. I decided to go to the deli department and have them slice me 3 planks of boars head corned beef. That was about 10.00 so for my purposes it works and didn't break the bank.

What's a good side with corned beef and cabbage? It's kind of a one pot meal - I do have some cornbread that I could use to sop up some of the liquor.


----------



## koukouvagia

eastshores said:


> Got a head of cabbage cooking along with some red potoates, onion, and carrots in a vegetable stock. I can't believe the price of corned beef briskets now. Out of maybe 10 there wasn't a single one less than $21.00 and they weren't particularly huge cuts of meat. I decided to go to the deli department and have them slice me 3 planks of boars head corned beef. That was about 10.00 so for my purposes it works and didn't break the bank.
> 
> What's a good side with corned beef and cabbage? It's kind of a one pot meal - I do have some cornbread that I could use to sop up some of the liquor.


When I make corned beef I cook it in Guinness and water. Makes a lovely brown liquor.

But as a side you don't need. You've got the potatoes and carrots and the cabbage of course. But try this. Put the potatoes and carrots only during the last hour, that eay they won't be mushy.

And then take a bowl and rub it with fresh garlic. Toss in the hot potatoes with a pat of compound butter (parsley/butter/salt/pepper). This brings a special freshness to a dish that is rather homely.


----------



## millionsknives

Cooked up the last of my buckboard bacon. The fat went into the roux to thicken up my bechamel cheese sauce. Gruyere, cotswold, cheddar, ground yellow mustard, smoked paprika, garlic. Topped with crispy bacon, scallions, and Parmigiano-Reggiano.





  








DSC_1219.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 5, 2015


----------



## mike9

I did a whole roast chicken today.  I made a compound butter with fresh rosemary, thyme, garlic and smoked paprika, celery salt and a dash of truffle oil.  I worked that under the skin then dried, salted and peppered the skin and trussed it then into a 500 degree oven for 10 minutes on a rack over a pan then down to 350 to finish cooking.  3/4 of the way thru I removed the twine and sliced along the thigh and spread it apart then back in to finish.  I steamed some broccoli and sauteed some potato then finished the broccoli in a hot skillet with an oriental style dressing I'm developed.  Baked some crescent rolls and dinner was served.  Really tasty.

I don't know about y'all, but I put my pan drippin's in a small container then when it's separated and chilled remove the fat and wrap and freeze these little flavor pucks for later use.


----------



## dave kinogie

Yes @MillionsKnives, that is a Kochi petty haha. Love that knife. Kurouchi is fading quite fast though.


----------



## flipflopgirl

We have been laying around for a few days...flu probably.
Which really irritates me 'cuz not only did I a ASK for a flu shot but when the nurse stuck me she hit a bone in my arm.
Could do without that experience in future lol.

Anyways back OT ....have the usual lack of appetite and just trying to get the fluids in....that is until I logged onto this thread.
Realize I am starving .
Texted the DD and ordered her over here to cook.
Not only did the pix make me salivate but the descriptions set my tummy to growling.
Feed a fever starve a cold my rear!
Wanna eat now!

mimi


----------



## everydaygourmet

porketta 1515.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 5, 2015








Porchetta, roasted fingerlings with Giardinara Slaw


----------



## ordo

*Farinata Genovese*

Called Faina in Argentina and Uruguay, made with chickpeas (garbanzo) flour.

The mix: flour, water, little salt, thyme, pepper flakes, parmesan, ground pepper, oil.





  








16023113609_b6500ea9a0_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 5, 2015








Variation with confit onions. Almost any vegetable will work.





  








16023397587_3ddaa9e299_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 5, 2015








Flat pan





  








16023112759_a2da3495ea_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 5, 2015








Into a hot oven. Done in minutes.





  








16207336851_c0e0cfbcd1_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 5, 2015












  








16209348885_8c32b37353_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 5, 2015








If you have a broiler, use it with care.


----------



## lagom

@ordo. Ratios for the mixter please. Also, can you make the garbanzo flour by grinding dried garbanzo? Looks intresting and tasty.


----------



## ordo

A basic mix is 1 part garbanzo flour to 2.5-3 parts of water. Mix well and save for 10-12 hours.

Salt, ground pepper, rosemary,thyme, pepper flakes, etc. optional.

This video is in Italian, but you can get the idea of a rather sophisicated _farinata_:


----------



## millionsknives

Turkey drumsticks were on sale. Deboned, dredged, korean fried chicken style batter. Fried in bacon fat. Bourbon honey glaze.





  








DSC_1230.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 6, 2015












  








DSC_1231.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 6, 2015












  








DSC_1238.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 6, 2015


----------



## teamfat

I should have paid more attention to what I was doing. A nasty cold has been slapping me around all weekend, which is why you didn't see a big crockpot of beans from me Sunday in the challenge. Tonight I just sort of gathered together what one could call soy braised lemon peel chicken. Chicken, lemon peel, soy, rice vinegar, garlic, ginger, onion and I think a few other items.  It was really tasty!  I may have to try another batch soon, and write down the actual recipe. It would be nice to eat it again.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

Forgot to post some stuff I made over the holiday: Home made Käsekrainer sausages and a rabbit terrine:





  








Karnickelsulz (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 6, 2015












  








Käsekrainer (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 6, 2015


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Quiche*

I always use a lot of fresh vegetables, so evidently there's a lot of left-overs after last week. Time for a quiche!

This went in; 1 large carrot, 1 large parsnip, 1 courgette, 3 leeks, a bunch of fresh cilantro, and fresh parsley and a thick slice of Casseler rib cut in lardons. The "appareil" is made with 300 ml cream and 4 whole eggs and seasoning. I used storebought good quality "pur beurre" puff pastry.

Normally that large amount of vegetables would never fit in that mold. Of course, as always, you need to sweat the veggies first. I took my time for this and seasoned well while sweating them (no coloring!). When the aromas start to come, cool the filling asap and add cilantro and parsley plus the Casseler rib. Fill the pastry loosely with it and add appareil. No cheese this time. Delicious!





  








quiche2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 6, 2015











  








quiche3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 6, 2015


----------



## mike9

I turned the leftover stew I made the other day into pot pies - they were good.  Then I whipped a little heavy cream and served with fresh raspberries and blue berries.


----------



## genemachine

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Quiche*
> 
> I always use a lot of fresh vegetables, so evidently there's a lot of left-overs after last week. Time for a quiche!


 As soon as my mangalitsa bacon is done hanging, I sure gonna make a quiche with it. And a tarte flambée...


----------



## genemachine

Just checked the cellar, and yea, the Bresaola is done hanging:





  








Bresaola (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 6, 2015


----------



## ordo

Wow. Nice Bresaola. And amazing quiche, Chris.


----------



## genemachine

Thanks. That's about the only thing I love about winter. Optimal climate in my cellar to hang some meat. Reminds me that I have to start some pancetta tesa, too. And some duck breasts.


----------



## chrisbelgium

GeneMachine said:


> And a tarte flambée...


Aaaaah, flammkuchen! Can't wait to see it. BTW, fantastic bresaola my friend!

@ordo Thanks!


----------



## everydaygourmet

@ChrisBelgium, no pics of this one, as I make Porchetta reasonably often, BUT, have an album on my profile page of Porchetta's past.

Here's the link: http://www.cheftalk.com/g/a/148617/porchetta/

Probably should have as I cooked it differently and it was well received.

Below end cut after shot, and 2 before pics, skin side up and down.





  








porchetta done end cut shot.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 6, 2015












  








porchetta oven ready skin side down.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 6, 2015












  








porchetta oven ready skin side up.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 6, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

GeneMachine said:


> Just checked the cellar, and yea, the Bresaola is done hanging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bresaola (1 of 1).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 6, 2015


I must have missed your post re this amazing hunk 'o meat.
Pay tell.... what cut of what animal and what did you do to prepare it ?!!!?
Start a new thread if you need to.
Gorgeous!

mimi


----------



## genemachine

flipflopgirl said:


> I must have missed your post re this amazing hunk 'o meat.
> Pay tell.... what cut of what animal and what did you do to prepare it ?!!!?
> Start a new thread if you need to.
> Gorgeous!
> 
> mimi


It's a vein end of beef - i.e. hip end of the loin. Marinade in a rather heavy red wine - I used a Tempranillo, for two days. Dry off. Cure with salt, nitrite, pepper, bit of garlic and bay leaf for about 10 days, depending on weight. Hang to dry until the weight loss is about 30%.


----------



## flipflopgirl

You as well @EverydayGourmet
I know I have seen the term for preserved meats (starts with a C?) but have Yall got a thread going?
While married to the Czech cotton farmer we did a lot of link sausage..... had a smokehouse even.

I wanna try my hand at this age old meat preparation.
Can ya link me up as where to start?

mimi


----------



## genemachine

Good starter book is Michael Ruhlman's "Charcuterie". If you are on Facebook, "The Salt Cured Pig" is the place to hang out.


----------



## genemachine

While we are talking Charcuterie - the latest batch of cold-smoked Mangalitza bacon is finished, too.





  








Manga-Speck fertig (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 6, 2015


----------



## everydaygourmet

@flipflopgirl it's cheap skin on (very important) bone in shoulder o pork. Bought almost 10lb for around $12.

Think the word you're referring to is "Charcuterie", Porchetta wouldn't be considered a preservation method though.

Agree with @GeneMachine about "The Salt Cured Pig", also check out https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/sausagedebauchery/, and https://www.facebook.com/groups/salumi.charcuterie.wurst/ also on FB.

Cheers!

EDG


----------



## millionsknives

GeneMachine said:


> While we are talking Charcuterie - the latest batch of cold-smoked Mangalitza bacon is finished, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manga-Speck fertig (1 of 1).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 6, 2015


I saw that on the SCP group! That was you?


----------



## genemachine

MillionsKnives said:


> I saw that on the SCP group! That was you?


Yeah, hanging out there quite a lot lately.


----------



## alaminute

@ordothat farina bread looks awesome, thanks for the idea! It seems super quick and versatile.
@GeneMachinethat charcuterie looks AMAZING! Remarkable job. [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## eastshores

Have a large pot of stew meat simmering along with carrots, pearl onions, celery, potatoes, and mushrooms. Going to finish it with a little sour cream to give it that eastern European touch. It will be my first entry in this months challenge albeit completely obvious for slow cooking  - but who doesn't like beef stew? We've had really beautiful weather in FL the last few days so I think some low and slow Q is in order for the challenge too.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Taco Tuesday with a twist.
Have not made puffy shells in a while.
Really easy to do and if you are a fan of the masa part of a well made tamale you should def try making them.
With a good savory filling and homemade salsa hmmmmm.

Dessert was a guilty pleasure Tastycakes chocolate cupcake.
Love the icing really sugary like a good poured fondant.
Cannot keep them around the house as I could plow thru a box in two days lol.

mimi

Edit for recipe.....
A lot of masa harina dough recipes call for water to hydrate.
Use a well seasoned chicken broth then omit any salt that may be in the ingredient list.
This goes for tamale use as well.
'S ok to use water if the filling will be sweet but I always add a bit of sugar and maybe some cinnamon in that case.

m


----------



## oldschool1982

Just getting ready to have a second bowl of one of my favorite soups.....Chicory with ham!

There's a name for it in Italian but I can't figure out how to even begin spelling it but it's a slow simmered ham bone stock with carrots, garlic, celery, onion, tomatoes, chicory, salt and pepper. Sprinkle with a little grated Romano, a slice of my Grandmothers recipe bread and it's like I'm a kid again sitting in her kitchen enjoying it!


----------



## genemachine

Flammkuchen with home-smoked Mangalitza bacon, Roscoff onions and homemade sourdough:





  








Flammkuchen mit Manga (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 8, 2015


----------



## chefedb

Real cold here today made a big pot of chicken brocolli soup with cheese and some Grande Rolls with a small side salad


----------



## koukouvagia

GeneMachine said:


> Flammkuchen with home-smoked Mangalitza bacon, Roscoff onions and homemade sourdough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flammkuchen mit Manga (1 of 1).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 8, 2015


This is the first time I've ever see or heard of this and now I am obsessed. A quick search showed me that yeast is not necessary in the dough? And you can make sweet versions too! How do you flambé this? And what can be used instead of creme fraiche?


----------



## spoiledbroth

Was totally expecting a pancake (re: flammkuchen)


----------



## chrisbelgium

GeneMachine said:


> Flammkuchen with home-smoked Mangalitza bacon, Roscoff onions and homemade sourdough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flammkuchen mit Manga (1 of 1).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 8, 2015


I can image what kind of complete satisfaction you must feel when using such fantastic homemade quality ingredients. I love it!

When I still belonged to the working class, we used to shop in France every week on Friday evening in the Auchan supermarket in Roncq, just across the border, half an hour drive away.

So, there was no cooking that Friday. A flammekueche or tarte flambée alsacienne was often on the program or puff pastry cones filled with a ham and cheese preparation.

Those flammekueche bought in Auchan were always uber-thin with very little topping, a true delight!

This kind of food proves that simplicity in the kitchen often turns out in the best and tastiest result.


----------



## genemachine

Koukouvagia said:


> This is the first time I've ever see or heard of this and now I am obsessed. A quick search showed me that yeast is not necessary in the dough? And you can make sweet versions too! How do you flambé this? And what can be used instead of creme fraiche?


You can go with pure sourdough, we had a little bit of yeast added for this one. The "flambée" in the name comes from the fact that it was traditionally made in wood burning baking ovens. All versions I know of use a creme fraîche base for the topping, but essentially, it's a pizza with a sourdough base - so anything goes in the end.


----------



## koukouvagia

How so I make sourdough?

Can I use cream cheese instead?


----------



## ordo

Koukouvagia said:


> How so I make sourdough?
> 
> Can I use cream cheese instead?


*Sourdough*


----------



## penguinette-de

Koukouvagia, the one I used for Gene's Flammkuchen was made from a starter culture that originally a baking teacher was kind enough share and that I've "fed" since then.
It's was the starter I use for rye/rye-mix breads.

Each time I bake, I take a bit of that starter culture and mix it with about half of the flour(s) that I plan to put into the final bread/thing and lots of water and let the sour dough develop in a warm place for several hours.
Then I add the rest of the flour to prepare the final dough, let it rest again for a short time, then add extra ingredients (salt, spices, seeds, nuts etc) and bring it into the final shape. In this case it got rolled out on a baking mat. Gene's dough got about 1-2 more hours to "proof" before he put the sour cream and bacon on it.
With sour doughs, you can roughly say, the more time you give it, the tastier. I always thought that baking instructions sounded complicated, especially with sour dough, but it's actually not much work, it just requires to start ahead of time. A Flammkuchen is a nice beginner project because it's very forgiving. I believe the first time I ever used sour dough it was actually a Flammkuchen. 

About the yeast: For home-"grown" cultures it's normally not necessary. A sour dough culture has wild yeast in it that will act as leaven - though different cultures will have different amounts of yeast (and it constantly changes). If you have the impression that you culture is a bit weak (I don't know if there is another way find out, I just judge by the results  ), it can make sense to help out the microbes a little with baker's yeast. For large bread loaves, I usually add 10-20% of the normally recommended yeast amount.
Store-bought sour dough usually requires to add more yeast.
The starter culture you use makes quite a difference. I started with store-bought sour doughs, and although results were definitely edible, I'm much more in love with the breads I get from preparing a sour dough from one of my starters each time - the crust, the crumb, the flavors, just everything improved. The starters (a rye and a wheat one) are like two new pets in the fridge. 


For the first attempts, it'd be easier if you can find someone in your area who will share their culture with you. They can put it in a tight jar and mail it, or even dry it and send that. The advantage of riper cultures is that they are more robust - mine do well with being fed very haphazardly, sometimes twice a week, sometimes they have to starve for more than a week.

If you want to try making your own starter, search for a group on Facebook called "Perfect Sourdough", their pinned intro post will link you to instructions and the people are very welcoming to beginners.


----------



## millionsknives

Trying to eat healthier. Here's some rabbit food:





  








DSC_1297.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 11, 2015












  








DSC_1302.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 11, 2015








Roasted carrots, black garlic, lemon thyme


----------



## m buchanan

I made pork tenderloin in a white wine and herb sauce, roasted garlic mashed potatoes, and seasoned fresh green beans


----------



## butzy

I made little empanada's for new year's eve and was going to post them in the flour thread, but then my internet stopped working, so I was too late for that.

I froze the left overs and had them the other evening.

Nothing wrong with snacks for dinner, is there /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif





  








1 dough.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 12, 2015











  








2 press.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 12, 2015








Rolled out dough & I used a dumpling press





  








3 empanadillas uncooked.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 12, 2015


----------



## everydaygourmet

Playoff Football!!

As an homage to GB and respecting friends recent health concerns Turkey Brat stuffed Poblano & Serrano Peppers with Currywurst Sauce, served with housemade Guinness horseradish mustard.





  








brat stuffed poblano going into the oven.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 12, 2015








Ready for a 375 oven





  








brat stuffed poblano after 20 minutes @ 375.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 12, 2015








After 20 minutes





  








brat stuffed poblano with currywurst applied back




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 12, 2015








brushed with Currywurst





  








turkey brat stuffed poblano ready to eat.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 12, 2015








Out of the oven after about 35 minutes, ready to eat.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Borst. We used pork rib trimmings cider and lingonberry vin (ikea) and parsnips in there for extra oomph. Turned out great with some heavily buttered rye bread


----------



## full sack

Collard greens, cooked in coconut oil, with black rice, onion, cumin, allspice, and red pepper flakes.  Added some coconut butter at the end.  Not the most healthy collard dish, but very tasty.

FS


----------



## butzy

Pasta with mushrooms:





  








1 pasta with fried mushrooms and left over onion m




__
butzy


__
Jan 13, 2015












  








2 top view.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 13, 2015


----------



## chefedb

Hoisen stir fry chicken with  roast pork fried rice


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Tatin-boudin experiment*

Don't know yet what exactly to call this experiment but the idea is taken from a tatin construction, only the pastry is substituted by potatoes and boudin noir is added.

Panfry apple wedges in butter, sprinkle with some sugar to caramelize. I also added raisins and a star anise plus a squeeze of lemon juice.

Add caramelized apple wedges to an oven dish. Then a layer of parboiled potato slices, then a layer of boudin slices and end with a layer of potato slices. Brush with melted butter and bake in the oven. Let cool until "hand-warm" then serve upside down.

I was too curious, so I turned it upside down a bit too soon to taste it. This would be ideal to cool entirely with a small weight on top, then reheat. Apples, potatoes and boudin noir, what a combo!





  








boudinTaartje1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 13, 2015












  








boudinTaartje2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 13, 2015












  








boudinTaartje3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 13, 2015












  








boudinTaartje4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 13, 2015


----------



## ordo

*Glazed chicken wings*

Chinese style





  








Alitas de pollo.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 13, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

Linguini with carrot ragu





  








IMGP0229.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 13, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@Koukouvagia could you PM me that carrot ragu recipe? that would be yummy on whole grain pasta.

DH and I are back on our diet, I mean different way of looking at food again, :sigh:


----------



## millionsknives

You're not alone!  95% of my cooking is vegetarian.  Probably half of it is straight up vegan.  I gave away my store of homemade sausages and bacon for health reasons.


----------



## eastshores

Nice dishes as always.

Pretty sure I'm coming down with some form of chest infection.. so until I can go to the doc tomorrow I put on a big pot of chicken soup loaded with garlic, onion, carrots, and celery (with leaves). As luck would have it my grocer had boneless skinless chicken thighs on sale so I got 6 nice ones for $4.99. I've learned from past experiences that cooking the noodles in the soup does not do much for freezing off some and reheating it. It ends up tasting like some kind of overcooked canned crap with fat soggy noodles. Not to mention sometimes I just like to crush in some saltine crackers.


----------



## teamfat

Last night I roasted a spatchcocked chicken, we ate the thighs with some veggies and salad. Tonight dinner consisted of one of the breasts reheated, sliced and served on a pile of boxed stuffing mix. Pretty basic, but what made the meal was the gravy. I used the fond from the roasting skillet to make an old school chicken fat and flour roux as the gravy base. It was *so* *good* 

Burp.

mjb.


----------



## butzy

I had a Thai beef salad.

So simple, so tasty and so quick to make


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Topinambour soup*

What soup? I used the French name of this vegetable. In dutch we call it "aardpeer" meaning earthpear. In english it's... Jerusalem artichoke. However, the veg has nothing to do with pears nor with artichokes. You can make a few wonderful dishes with it but a soup made with topinambours is simply fantastic!

Ingredients; topinambour, potato, onion, celery, chili flakes, ginger, ras al hanout, chicken bouillon.





  








AardpeerSoep1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 14, 2015











  








AardpeerSoep2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 14, 2015


----------



## julie28

IMG_1115.JPG




__
julie28


__
Jan 14, 2015


----------



## teamfat

Crab and cream cheese stuffed salmon with a buerre blanc type sauce. Caesar salad, run of the mill California chard on the side. Tasty.





  








stuff_salmon.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 17, 2015


----------



## spoiledbroth

clam gratin: cold smoked bar clams, shallot, arugula, crimini, truffle butter and bechamel on the half shell with little oka cheese (quebecois) and panko atop.  too bad my rank doesn't permit use of a phone (pics) at work. Ever the professional.


----------



## chefbuba

@SpoiledBroth, what is a bar clam?


----------



## jarmo

Meat and potatoes.





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 17, 2015












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 17, 2015












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 17, 2015












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 17, 2015












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Jan 17, 2015


----------



## rick alan

chefbuba said:


> @SpoiledBroth, what is a bar clam?


For that matter, what's a day-boat scallop?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

008.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 18, 2015











  








010.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 18, 2015








chicken enchilada


----------



## teamfat

One of Karen's favorites - chicken enchiladas. Yum.  We did a Papa Murphy's pizza tonight.

As for day boat scallops, I seem to recall they are also known as diver scallops. They are individually collected from the bottom by divers, and not dredged up en masse from scallop farms.

mjb.


----------



## spoiledbroth

chefbuba said:


> @SpoiledBroth
> , what is a bar clam?


according to google... western atlantic surf clam aka hen or skimmer clams they are big 20cm and up and the ones we got were monsterous. Id never worked with or heard of them before either.


----------



## teamfat

I had a bowl of beef noodle soup. Not being much of a baker it was served with peel and pop cardboard tube bread, Pillsbury's rustic french.





  








72hr5.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 21, 2015








Need to work on my lighting setup. What I did work on though, noodles. Another attempt at making basic egg noodles, and an excuse to work on my new toy acquired at Christmas.





  








72hr4.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 21, 2015








It was fun. A little more practice and I'll be an expert.

And perhaps this post could be in the slow cooking challenge due to the broth. It was my first attempt at a LONG simmered stock. We're talking 3 days at about 185 F here. First 2 days were just the bones, and a small splash of vinegar as mentioned in another thread.





  








72hr1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 21, 2015








Here are the oxtails and back rib bones after getting a bit of color on them.





  








72hr2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 21, 2015








And some marrow bones waiting their turn. So after 48 hours with just the bones I added the usual suspects - black peppercorns, onion, celery, carrot, bay leaves. A day later, looking good:





  








72hr3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 21, 2015








And the kitchen smells really nice. I was a bit surprised that the stock didn't have a bit more color in it from the roasted bones. But it had a very nice flavor. For the soup tonight I used the stock as is, will get back in the kitchen to strain and reduce soon.


----------



## koukouvagia

That would be a major contender for this month's challenge @teamfat !


----------



## koukouvagia

Roasted salmon with spanakorizo





  








IMGP0252.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 21, 2015


----------



## everydaygourmet

Linguini with spicy clams casino sauce





  








linguini clams casino sauce 2.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 21, 2015












  








linguini w clams casino sauce 1.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 21, 2015












  








linguini w clams casino sauce 3.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 21, 2015


----------



## spoiledbroth

teamfat said:


> I had a bowl of beef noodle soup. Not being much of a baker it was served with peel and pop cardboard tube bread, Pillsbury's rustic french.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72hr5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to work on my lighting setup. What I did work on though, noodles. Another attempt at making basic egg noodles, and an excuse to work on my new toy acquired at Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72hr4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun. A little more practice and I'll be an expert.
> 
> And perhaps this post could be in the slow cooking challenge due to the broth. It was my first attempt at a LONG simmered stock. We're talking 3 days at about 185 F here. First 2 days were just the bones, and a small splash of vinegar as mentioned in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72hr1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the oxtails and back rib bones after getting a bit of color on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72hr2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some marrow bones waiting their turn. So after 48 hours with just the bones I added the usual suspects - black peppercorns, onion, celery, carrot, bay leaves. A day later, looking good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72hr3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the kitchen smells really nice. I was a bit surprised that the stock didn't have a bit more color in it from the roasted bones. But it had a very nice flavor. For the soup tonight I used the stock as is, will get back in the kitchen to strain and reduce soon.


in your mind what is the upside to cooking something for 3 days...


----------



## ordo

SB: Well, it's interesting when doing brown stock and further demis. Also many stews benefit from day after day reheating.

Many stocks all over the world can be simmering for days and days and the result is better and better.

In the case of teamfat stock, some browning is lacking on those bones.





  








14524517699_88ecb80892_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jan 21, 2015


----------



## ordo

I made a simple appetizer with an old piece of camembert. So old and stinky i had to mix it with butter.





  








camembert1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 21, 2015












  








camembert2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 21, 2015








Also french fries from cold oil





  








fritas de frío.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 21, 2015








And fried rice





  








chaufan1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 21, 2015


----------



## spoiledbroth

ordo said:


> SB: Well, it's interesting when doing brown stock and further demis. Also many stews benefit from day after day reheating.
> Many stocks all over the world can be simmering for days and days and the result is better and better.
> In the case of teamfat stock, some browning is lacking on those bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14524517699_88ecb80892_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 21, 2015


im a firm believer that the point of diminishing returns falls somewhere near the end of 24 hours, no more. I do know about chinese master stocks though, years and years old. This would be a good one for atk to investigate.


----------



## koukouvagia

@ordo what are French fries fom cold oil?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@teamfat love that beef noodle soup and too I've left have broth/stock in a crockpot for days to cook, and that salmon, YUM! never thought of stuffing it with cream cheese

@Koukouvagia Miss KK your salmon looks so wateringly-moist, that's something that I don't care for about how alot of places here on the mainland cook fish... too death ... ack! dry and nasty, it's no wonder when I tell people here that we eat fish as often as we can they turn their noses up, "eeeww I don't like fish"

@EverydayGourmet clams casino pasta, yeah babe, I'm at your table in a heartbeat!


----------



## teamfat

I think the long cooking time extracted more flavor from the bones. Before this my beef stock went for 4 - 6 hours. They had a nice aroma. But what struck me with this batch was after two days just hoe "beefy" the aroma was, stronger than any of the short term stocks. And the taste of the broth was more flavorful with a great mouth feel.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

teamfat said:


> I think the long cooking time extracted more flavor from the bones. Before this my beef stock went for 4 - 6 hours. They had a nice aroma. But what struck me with this batch was after two days just hoe "beefy" the aroma was, stronger than any of the short term stocks. And the taste of the broth was more flavorful with a great mouth feel.
> 
> mjb.


AGREED mjb!

That unctuous, velvety, fabulous glean of fat that you get when you simmer something _very so slowly;_ all that labor of love that home cooks have, the luxury of TIME to do what the Professional Chefs do not. Time is money, Money is Time. I've got WAAAAY more time than I do money these days. I can now afford to have a HUGE pot of something or another going for days on end to extract all of that lovely goodness. _*THIS*_ is why I adore the slow cooking resurgence of late. I think that the restaurants out there could follow our lead and bring back some of these recipes from their Nana's and make a heard of money.

RIGHT?


----------



## spoiledbroth

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> AGREED mjb!
> That unctuous, velvety, fabulous glean of fat that you get when you simmer something _very so slowly;_ all that labor of love that home cooks have, the luxury of TIME to do what the Professional Chefs do not. Time is money, Money is Time. I've got WAAAAY more time than I do money these days. I can now afford to have a HUGE pot of something or another going for days on end to extract all of that lovely goodness. _*THIS*_ is why I adore the slow cooking resurgence of late. I think that the restaurants out there could follow our lead and bring back some of these recipes from their Nana's and make a heard of money.
> RIGHT?


I skim the fat from my stock. Keeps longer and easier on the digestive tract that way.

I believe any dish can be overcooked and if you are making a stew or soup or anything beyond a stock or broth I try not to exceed 6 maybe 8 hours with a pot if I get involved in something else while cooking. Obviously does not apply to smoking.

Some people swear by hot and fast. There are people here and those I know who swear by pressure cooking stock dramatically reducing the time necessary to produce a wonderful end product.

Have you ever been in a professional kitchen? Better yet a few high end ones?

I know pro bakers who have live mother doughs that are older than the widespread use of internet.


----------



## ordo

Koukouvagia said:


> @ordo what are French fries fom cold oil?


http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/slow-fried-french-fries


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Bream fillet and leeks in a Cheddar sauce*

I'm not too sure I got the English name of the fish right, but we call it dorade. Simply panfried in oil, halfway added a chunk of butter for basting and adding flavor.

the leeks are cut in chunks, steamed until you can easily put the tip of a knife through. Sauce; full fat milk, add a minimum of corn starch to the cold milk and whisk. Then warm up, add cheddar cheese and seasoning. Bring to a simmer for a short time to allow the starch to bind and to get rid of the starch taste. I use cheddar for its nice acidity and not too pronounced taste.

Simple dish but quite tasty, and who says fish and cheese don't pair?





  








DoradePreiKaassaus.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 22, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

Beautiful fish @ChrisBelgium 
We call it Perch and I had no idea they got big enough to fillet off the bone like that.
Delicious mild flavor perfect for cooking in a cast iron skillet over a campfire.
What did you season with?

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia

ordo said:


> http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/slow-fried-french-fries


Very interesting, what is the result like, how do they differ from regular deep fried potatoes? I imagine they are greasy as they absorb oil.


----------



## koukouvagia

SpoiledBroth said:


> I skim the fat from my stock. Keeps longer and easier on the digestive tract that way.
> 
> I believe any dish can be overcooked and if you are making a stew or soup or anything beyond a stock or broth I try not to exceed 6 maybe 8 hours with a pot if I get involved in something else while cooking. Obviously does not apply to smoking.
> 
> Some people swear by hot and fast. There are people here and those I know who swear by pressure cooking stock dramatically reducing the time necessary to produce a wonderful end product.
> 
> Have you ever been in a professional kitchen? Better yet a few high end ones?
> 
> I know pro bakers who have live mother doughs that are older than the widespread use of internet.


These are purely personal preferences, not hard and fast rules right down to what you say about the digestive tract statement.

What does it matter if any of us have been in a pro kitchen? Some have and some haven't as this is a place for both pro chefs and home cooks. I don't use a pressure cooker, it's my preference no to but that doesn't mean that I don't acknowledge their usefulness in other people's kitchens. Any dish CAN be overcooked but in this case it wasn't, even after 3 days of cooking.


----------



## chrisbelgium

flipflopgirl said:


> Beautiful fish @ChrisBelgium
> We call it Perch and I had no idea they got big enough to fillet off the bone like that.
> Delicious mild flavor perfect for cooking in a cast iron skillet over a campfire.
> What did you season with?
> 
> mimi


Mimi, maybe I should have written "sea bream" because the one we had is a sea fish. I had to search for more info myself. Seems there are 3 types of sea fish under the name "dorade".

The one we had looks like this one (picture from the internet):





  








Vincent-Red-Sea-Bream-1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 22, 2015








As usual, I only use salt and pepper on delicate fish, nothing else if you don't count the delicious taste of butter in which it fried.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Yes a HUGE difference lol!
What you have there looks like a Snapper and my absolute favorite fish of all time....
Always to be pan or oven roasted with salt and pepper and lemon.
Plus lots of butter.
Is there a limit on daily catch?

mimi


----------



## ordo

*Chinese salad*

Rice noodles, seaweed, Chinese dressing.





  








Ensalada china 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 22, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

SpoiledBroth said:


> ...
> 
> Have you ever been in a professional kitchen? Better yet a few high end ones?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how this matters?

...

Moving on, I made grilled Teri-Mahi, sautéed Kale, Chopped Salad with a yummy Vinaigrette and Steamed white rice


----------



## teamfat

Salads would be a good summertime challenge theme. I think some kind of mushroom would go well in Ordo's salad.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Moussaka*

Retired amateur cooks like me make slow-food moussaka on a freezing cold day like yesterday, I'm not going anywhere.

It's a lot of work if you want it done properly; make a thick meatsauce Bolognese style but flavor it with thyme, oregano and rosemary, slice and fry aubergines (eggplant in your money), peel and slice and fry big potatoes, make Mornay sauce. Then assemble, bake for 45 minutes in a hot oven and let rest for 30 minutes before serving and eating it...

But the result is simply stunning... again, if done right. Don't be tempted to use raw potato in there or raw aubergines, that will ruin the dish. We go for taste not for speed!

If you're in a hurry, this is not something you should make.





  








moussaka1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 23, 2015











  








moussaka2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 23, 2015


----------



## nicko

@ChrisBelgium that is beautiful you almost look like a Greek! Looks perfect Chris really nice...


----------



## spoiledbroth

Koukouvagia said:


> These are purely personal preferences, not hard and fast rules right down to what you say about the digestive tract statement.
> 
> What does it matter if any of us have been in a pro kitchen? Some have and some haven't as this is a place for both pro chefs and home cooks. I don't use a pressure cooker, it's my preference no to but that doesn't mean that I don't acknowledge their usefulness in other people's kitchens. Any dish CAN be overcooked but in this case it wasn't, even after 3 days of cooking.


comments regarding "all the time professional chefs do not" didnt mean to come off as rude but your generalizations about professional cookery couldnt be more off the mark.


----------



## ordo

Koukouvagia said:


> Very interesting, what is the result like, how do they differ from regular deep fried potatoes? I imagine they are greasy as they absorb oil.


I was also curious about this and some time ago, i made a simple experiment:

1. Cut some potatoes sticks. Pat dry.
2. Weight them.
3. Submerge the potatoes in (cold) oil for one hour.
4. Get rid of the oil.
5. Weight again the potatoes.

Result: no change in weight. So, no oil went into the potatoes.
Regarding the method, potatoes came pretty good. may be not so, so crisp, but good enough.


----------



## koukouvagia

ordo said:


> I was also curious about this and some time ago, i made a simple experiment:
> 
> 1. Cut some potatoes sticks. Pat dry.
> 2. Weight them.
> 3. Submerge the potatoes in (cold) oil for one hour.
> 4. Get rid of the oil.
> 5. Weight again the potatoes.
> 
> Result: no change in weight. So, no oil went into the potatoes.
> Regarding the method, potatoes came pretty good. may be not so, so crisp, but good enough.


The experiment doesn't prove anything because potatoes absorb oil as they cook, not as they sit raw.


----------



## koukouvagia

SpoiledBroth said:


> comments regarding "all the time professional chefs do not" didnt mean to come off as rude but your generalizations about professional cookery couldnt be more off the mark.


I don't know what you're talking about. I did not make any generalizations about anything.


----------



## ordo

Koukouvagia said:


> The experiment doesn't prove anything because potatoes absorb oil as they cook, not as they sit raw.


 Sorry but the experiment meant something to me. If you make the same experiment with eggplants, they will absorb a lot of oil. Density matters here.

Anyways, try the technique and tell us.


----------



## koukouvagia

ordo said:


> Sorry but the experiment meant something to me. If you make the same experiment with eggplants, they will absorb a lot of oil. Density matters here.
> 
> Anyways, try the technique and tell us.


I don't say that it doesn't mean anything, I said that it doesn't prove anything because how much oil a potato absorbs when it is raw is irrelevant - you're not going to eat a potato raw anyway. It's pretty well known that potatoes don't absorb much flavor when they are raw, that is why there are no recipes that instruct you to marinate potatoes before cooking. However, when a potato cooks it absorbs a lot of flavors and oil, it becomes like a sponge.


----------



## ordo

Koukouvagia said:


> I don't say that it doesn't mean anything, I said that it doesn't prove anything because how much oil a potato absorbs when it is raw is irrelevant - you're not going to eat a potato raw anyway. It's pretty well known that potatoes don't absorb much flavor when they are raw, that is why there are no recipes that instruct you to marinate potatoes before cooking. However, when a potato cooks it absorbs a lot of flavors and oil, it becomes like a sponge.


Sure when a potato boils in water, it will absorb a lot of oil and flavors. But when a potato "boils" in oil (confit) it's a different matter. i don't kmow... different molecules interaction? Water +´water= more water. Oil + Water= emulsion. Closed cells? Ordo talking nonsense?

Here's some further info:

http://www.azeliaskitchen.net/cold-oil-french-fries-chips-absorb-less-oil/


----------



## millionsknives

I won't comment on the frying science because i'm not sure myself.

Anyway here's today's diet food. I made this dinosaur kale pesto. Important that it's dinosaur kale. Curly is too fibrous I think for this application. Sauteed the kale and garlic because I don't like raw kale. Toasted the pine nuts. Some roasted chanterelles on top and some more parmigiano reggiano.





  








DSC_1391.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 24, 2015


----------



## nicko

Frying discussion should go to a new thread not here. Thanks.


----------



## koukouvagia

@MillionsKnives I can't think of a better use for kale!


----------



## everydaygourmet

@ordo great article btw /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif, i'll pm you some of the science


----------



## nolapastrygirl

Cheetos and a pbj


----------



## teamfat

NOLApastrygirl said:


> Cheetos and a pbj


Ha ha! That would be a good response in a thread we had a while back about what chefs eat when they get home after work.

mjb.


----------



## full sack

Beef Ragout: beef chuck, roma tomatoes, thyme sprigs, rosemary branches, fennel bulb, leeks, shallot, garlic, flour, green olives, chile flakes, beef stock and red wine.





  








IMG_0300.jpg




__
full sack


__
Jan 25, 2015












  








IMG_0315.jpg




__
full sack


__
Jan 25, 2015








The tomatoes really made this dish special.


----------



## chefbuba

Razor clam chowder




  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 25, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jan 25, 2015


----------



## karenandandrew

We are celebrating "Veganuary" this month, so last night we went out for a few glasses of wine and some appetizers at a vegan restaurant in Manhattan.  While one of the dishes (a gnocchi dish served with undercooked kale) was so bland we didn't eat it (note: to the restaurant's credit, they proactively removed it from our bill), the others were surprisingly good -- ranging from black-eyed pea cakes ("crispy cake of Yukon gold potatoes and black-eyed peas with a chipotle aioli") to mushroom phyllo cigars ("porcini and tempeh filled phyllo, cashew cream, slivered almonds, pomegranate seeds").   We found the textural contrasts as important as the seasoning to the dishes' success.


----------



## lagom

First night in Iceland, battled the wind and sleet for a bit the retreated back to the hotel and found some delievery. I know this is very ho hum back in the USA but for us it had been 11 years, memories. Dominos Pizza. Tomorrow night, off to an Icelandic tapas restaurant.


----------



## ordo

*Garlic and capers pasta*





  








Pasta con alcaparras.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 26, 2015


----------



## touchy tummy

My wonderful  husband made a pot of Texas Style Chili using onion oil and garlic oil in lieu of chopped onion and minced garlic, which I cannot eat.  Because it was Texas chili, he even left out the beans (which, again, I can't eat).  You are probably thinking that it could not possibly have been good, but it was.  Tasted just like his usual homemade chili before my restrictive diet kicked in.  You truly can have great tasting food with garlic and onion flavor without the physical items.


----------



## petalsandcoco

That Chili sounds very nice TT.

Here are some pics of the latest in the kitchen, quail.





  








003.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 26, 2015







The sauce (manderin)





  








071.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 26, 2015







Stuffed quail





  








073.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 26, 2015












  








077.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 26, 2015







Parsley mash





  








079.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 26, 2015







Pearl onions for the sauce





  








085.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 26, 2015







Lemon Posset


----------



## petalsandcoco

I also had pipettes with grand marnier stuck in the quail prior to serving. (along with veggies)  I didn't have time to take a pic but someone else did.


----------



## thedavidterry

I had some red potatoes that were sitting around all potato-like, so I quartered them, tossed in olive oil, rosemary, some freshly ground black pepper, thyme, and a pinch of salt and oven roasted them next to two chicken leg quarters with herbes de provence under their skin and a slight salting on top.  I should've thrown in some more root veggies for colour, but hey, hindsight is 20/20


----------



## lagom

Well tonight I had a very Icelandic dinner. Started with fermented shark, tasty but only good for a few small bites as a dinstinctive amoania taste come thru. 

Smoked breast of Puffin, lite flavor of smoke with brunious vegis an mustard creme. 

Curred Minsk whale and grav artic char. Nice and mild, good balance of salt served with horsersdish skyr and mustard dill sauces. 

Patè of reindeer with wineberries, cumberland sauce and toast points. 

Gently sauteèd monk fish with lobster and a shellfish sauce, perfectly cooked new potatos and some non descript boring root vegies. 

Raspberry tort made from skyr( icelandic yogurt)
Decent coffee

All in all a very tasty meal of many new things. 

Id post pics but they wont upload for some reason. Maybe someone has some insight on that.


----------



## millionsknives

In the middle of a blizzard here. Gotta work with what's in the fridge.

Agedashi tofu. Fried lemongrass and thai chili.





  








DSC_1399.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 26, 2015


----------



## lagom

Nice work @millionknives


----------



## koukouvagia

@Lagom wow I would certainly like to see pictures of that food!


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Lentils & sausage*

Lentils and aromats were cooked seperately. Lentils had +/- 40 minutes boiling in slightly salted water with a bay leaf. In another sauteuse I slowly cooked in olive oil; red onion, celery, carrot and slices of light-smoked bacon, thyme and caraway seeds, freshened up with some homemade elderflower vinegar. When the veggies are done, add the cooked lentils and let flavors merge gently on low fire.

Serve with panfried sausage and a slice of crispy fried bacon for texture change fun. Don't forget the Dijon mustard, best friends with sausage.





  








linzenWorst1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 27, 2015












  








linzenWorst2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 27, 2015












  








linzenWorst3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 27, 2015


----------



## chefedb

Smoked Bratwurst, warm Potato Salad, side salad home made ranch dressing, Dijon Grain Mustard


----------



## ordo

*Stir fried tenderloin*





  








Carne sechuan.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 27, 2015


----------



## mike9

Deboned chicken thighs with a gorgeous crispy skin, sauteed mushrooms and blackened spicy string beans.





  








IMG_20150126_181231_zps565e1b8a.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 27, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

Gorgeous crispy skin indeed @Mike9 ! How did you do it, sear first and roast till done?


----------



## mike9

I deboned the thighs then seasoned and put them skin side down in a dry pan. They did all the work and when they were crisp I turned them to finish on the bottom. The crunch was so satisfying - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## eastshores

Some amazing dishes recently. Maybe we need more blizzards? I'm in FL so it's a cool breeze for me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## millionsknives

I made some naan. I think I nailed it this time.





  








DSC_1412.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 28, 2015








My curry game is a work in progress.


----------



## teamfat

MillionsKnives said:


> My curry game is a work in progress.


I recently took on a new job as a delivery driver. Not auto parts like some years ago, but people. Non-emergency medical transport. This afternoon I drove a woman to a dialysis center along with her husband. They are immigrants from Pakistan. They must have just had lunch because the curry aroma was pretty strong when they got in the car. Made me hungry!

mjb.


----------



## everydaygourmet

deconstructed free form lasagana.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 28, 2015








deconstructed or free form lasagna Florentine Bolognese


----------



## ordo

_Deconstructed lasagna_ sounds good. Particularly when it looks like a good lasagna.

Fried rice.





  








arroz frito.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 28, 2015


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 28, 2015








ok, here are some pics from mondays dinner, this plate has hot smoked puffin, cured whale, grav artic char and reindeer pate.


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 28, 2015








the fermented shark


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 29, 2015








the sauted monk fish with lobster and shellfish sauce, perfectly boiled potatos and boring otherstuff, the fish was perfect as well as the potatos and lobster.


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 29, 2015








skyr and rasberry tort, delis.


----------



## mike9

After working out doors today I was inspired to make *Ratner's Cabbage Soup and Kasha Knishes* made with - kasha, bacon, onion, carrot, celery and garlic. I cooked the kahsa in turkey stock before drying it with the mira poix mixture. The shells are reduced fat crescent roll dough. This is really a delicious recipe from time back way back for me (80's NYC). @KK - that's my "Greek" wine glass /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif I drank many a glass of Retsina like that with my friends Dimo, Nicko and Gus back in Detroit in the 70's.





  








IMG_20150128_182525_zps703ac395.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 29, 2015











  








IMG_20150128_182544_zps702cd61d.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 29, 2015


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 29, 2015








afternoon snack of skyr and chocolate stuffed pancake(crepe) with carmel and creme


----------



## everydaygourmet

N'duja Hack,

using smoked pork jowl + chipotle in adobo + spices + sous vide = N'duja in 24hrs!, pretty happy with the end product.

EDG





  








3lb smoked pork jowl.JPG




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 29, 2015












  








jowl cut up ready for the grinder.JPG




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 29, 2015












  








ready crop.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 29, 2015












  








set.JPG




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 29, 2015












  








2nd tasting plating.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Jan 29, 2015


----------



## ordo

*Beef tongue soup*





  








Lengua.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jan 29, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

.


----------



## jake t buds

petalsandcoco said:


> That Chili sounds very nice TT.
> 
> Here are some pics of the latest in the kitchen, quail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 071.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 26, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed quail


Arrrghmph. No picture of the finished quail?

..sulks away….


----------



## trainmeup

Don't have a picture but we had coconut milk rice, citrus marinated thinly sliced chicken breast with a touch of palm sugar sauteed with shiitake mushroom and deglazed with ponzu. Served over the rice. Garnished with julienne carrots and scallions and a citrus vinaigrette (tangerines, lemon and lime). It was not fried but it was packed with flavor.  My new version of "orange" chicken.


----------



## koukouvagia

@Mike9 /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif

@Lagom what a special meal that was, thanks for sharing! The thought of the fermented shark is a little scary but much respect to you!

@EverydayGourmet that's a kill jowl


----------



## koukouvagia

Mac 'n too much cheese





  








IMGP0282.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 29, 2015


----------



## genemachine

"Saure Zipfel" - sour poached Nürnberg style Bratwurst. The brats are 75% lean shoulder, 25% back fat, seasoned with salt, pepper, majoram, ginger, caraway, dried lemon rind, stuffed in sheep casings, smoked overnight over beech.

Then I prepared a broth with vinegar/water 1:2, onions and carrots, brought it to the boil and seasoned with bay leaf, allspice, cloves, peppercorns, mustard seed and juniper berries. Simmer for 30 min, then poach the brats in it for 15 min. Served with homemade sourdough bread and a bit of fresh horseradish.





  








Saure Zipfel (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jan 29, 2015


----------



## lagom

@Gene. Looks and sounds wonderful. Where do you find the time.


----------



## mike9

I made an old favorite - oven fried eggplant served with a simple tomato sauce from last years garden.  It really is a delicious meal.


----------



## eastshores

I posted this over in the monthly challenge. Tried out smoking on a new kamado style grill for the first time with yard bird. Had sauteed spinach tossed with parm and some carrots glazed with rosemary and thyme.





  








akorn2.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 30, 2015












  








akorn3.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 30, 2015


----------



## dave kinogie

So much amazing food in this thread and that is why I love this place and especially this thread. 

No pics. Nothing fancy, not even a complete meal, but I made a cucumber avocado raita and pan seared some chicken breast in the cast iron with a spicy thrown together dry rub. It was incredibly quick and still fresh and delicious and I guess that's what counts haha.


----------



## petalsandcoco

jake t buds said:


> Arrrghmph. No picture of the finished quail?
> 
> ..sulks away….


Lol
Someone finally sent me a pic of it ten minutes ago, not the type I would of taken but hey, beggars can't be choosers. Now that Ive studied it, it's looking rather sexual ! ( or is it just me ? )





  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 30, 2015








Stuffed ( nuts and dried fruit) Quail in a Demi-Mandarin sauce , parsley mash, flowered carrots, snow peas, pearl onions, garnished with crushed pistachio, pomegranate seeds and a pipette of Grand Marnier. The utensils were being changed as pic was being taken.


----------



## eastshores

GeneMachine said:


> "Saure Zipfel" - sour poached Nürnberg style Bratwurst. The brats are 75% lean shoulder, 25% back fat, seasoned with salt, pepper, majoram, ginger, caraway, dried lemon rind, stuffed in sheep casings, smoked overnight over beech.
> 
> Then I prepared a broth with vinegar/water 1:2, onions and carrots, brought it to the boil and seasoned with bay leaf, allspice, cloves, peppercorns, mustard seed and juniper berries. Simmer for 30 min, then poach the brats in it for 15 min. Served with homemade sourdough bread and a bit of fresh horseradish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saure Zipfel (1 of 1).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 29, 2015


That's almost something you could call... pickled smoked bratwursts! Sounds really interesting and delicious.


----------



## genemachine

eastshores said:


> That's almost something you could call... pickled smoked bratwursts! Sounds really interesting and delicious.


Hehe, indeed. That style is a Northern Bavarian traditional thing. It's called "blauer Sud" - "blue broth". You can also poach fish that way "trout blue" or "carp blue" are also a big thing here.


----------



## honghaipump2

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gifChinese food


----------



## genemachine

Lagom said:


> @Gene. Looks and sounds wonderful. Where do you find the time.


Actually, the sausages were part of a larger batch that I froze. Weekend is charcuterie time, so this was a quick one for a weekday. Have to put some Pancetta and Lonzino to dry this weekend and start the smoke on a new batch of bacon and a veal tongue, too.


----------



## eastshores

honghaipump2 said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gifChinese food


*glances at location* ..... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## jake t buds

petalsandcoco said:


> Lol
> Someone finally sent me a pic of it ten minutes ago, not the type I would of taken but hey, beggars can't be choosers. *Now that Ive studied it, it's looking rather sexual !* ( or is it just me ? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> petalsandcoco
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed ( nuts and dried fruit) Quail in a Demi-Mandarin sauce , parsley mash, flowered carrots, snow peas, pearl onions, garnished with crushed pistachio, pomegranate seeds and a pipette of Grand Marnier. The utensils were being changed as pic was being taken.


It's just you?

Ok. I've turned the brightness on my screen up all the way. I've zoomed in onto the photograph and looked at every pore. I've inspected the pipette closely. I've looked at the condition of the superior and inferior legs, as well as the moistness of the flesh. I've noticed that it exudes a degree of warmth and seems to be engorged with succulent marinades and herbs. Its covered in just the right amount of accessories, and also seems to be resting comfortably on the soft bed of mash with an inviting posture. The table is covered in lace, with delicacy and refinement. The lighting is not so great but I'm sure there was music in the background and candles prepped. I see the cocktail there, but I'm sure wine is to accompany the tryst and a delectable mouth watering sweet nothing to finish.

Nah. It's not sexual at all.


----------



## petalsandcoco

@jake t buds : We were eight at the table.

You're interpretation of the meal ? You are terrible ! 

it was a very nice evening :





  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 31, 2015








The cocktail was :





  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 31, 2015








Besides the lemon posset , there were strawberries in champagne Gelee




  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 31, 2015








Lots of bubbly :





  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jan 31, 2015







:thumb:


----------



## mike9

Nice party Petals - I made humble Stuffed Peppers, but they sure were good /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif





  








IMG_20150130_191740_zpsa6481f1e.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 31, 2015


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pork fillet loin with roasted vegetables and a blueberry sauce *(type of meat edited)

- The veggies are carrot, potato, parsnip, red beets, halved onion, halved garlic bulb, halved shallots, green chili. Cut the veggies in wedges or they will need to cook forever. Add sprinkle of thyme, s&p and generous olive oil, dig in with your hands to coat everything with the oil. I cooked them for an hour at a high 180° celcius + fan, which equals well above 200°C without fan.

- The meat is first thoroughly pan seared, then brushed with a mix of mustard and honey and added to the lower part of the oven. Cooking time for this 2 lbs piece was 25 minutes, then rested for at least 10 minutes before slicing.

- The sauce is a reduction of red wine + port wine + red wine vinegar + soft dark brown sugar + blue berries. Reduced again after adding veal stock and finished with butter.

P.S. Pork filet has a bad reputation of drying out while cooking. There are 2 ways to cook pork fillet; very long at low temperature or very short at very high temperature like here. The meat is perfectly done, ... if you sear it first and after the oven time give it a nice long rest which will turn it back to moist all over and very tender.





  








VarkensfiletGeroosterdeGroenten1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 2, 2015











  








VarkensfiletGeroosterdeGroenten2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 2, 2015












  








VarkensfiletGeroosterdeGroenten3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 2, 2015


__
1










  








VarkensfiletGeroosterdeGroenten4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 2, 2015












  








VarkensfiletGeroosterdeGroenten6.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 2, 2015











  








VarkensfiletGeroosterdeGroenten5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 2, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

Looks like the Sirloin End of a Pork Loin, filet would be round.


----------



## chefbuba

Apple wood smoked pork ribs, roasted beets marinated in pomegranate vinegar, oil, agave, red onion & S&P Topped with crumbled goat cheese, elbow mac & crab salad





  








ribs.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 2, 2015












  








ribs1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 2, 2015












  








008.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 2, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

@petalsandcoco cheers!

@chefbuba that's some good looking pork and that beet salad looks fantastic, I'm stealing your recipe - you marinated after they roasted right?


----------



## chefbuba

Peel them warm, slice & marinate. I let them sit out for a couple hrs then chill before dinner.


----------



## nicko

@GeneMachine @ChrisBelgium @ordo and @chefbuba moved your meat cutting discussion here. http://www.cheftalk.com/t/84613/different-names-for-cuts-of-meat-in-europe

Please read take a minute to read: [thread="84574"]Cheftalk Com 2015 Top Ten [/thread]

Thanks!


----------



## koukouvagia

Not so pretty to look at since I didn't bother fussing with the plating but this is my favorite kind of dinner: simple and satisfying.

Warn potato salad with green beans and hard boiled eggs. Oil and vinegar 




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 5, 2015


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Cod, couscous and harissa sour cream*

The day before yesterday I was at the seaside and bought this fresh cod at a reasonable 16 € per kilo. It doesn't get any better.

Couscous started with a "soffrito" of red bell pepper, celery, green chili, spring onion. Then added couscous and plain boiling water plus seasoning. Lid on and no more cooking for the next 15 minutes. Fluff with a fork.

The fish is floured first then panfried. So fresh that it barely kept together when starting to flake at the end of the cooking time.

Sauce made with sour cream, s&p, lemon juice and a good bit of harissa paste.

Simple and divine.





  








KabeljauwCouscous2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 5, 2015


----------



## cheffery

Parsley and garlic marinated seared roast with a Habanero Tomatillo salad, roasted mash with asparagus, I was looking for attention with the spicy.


----------



## ordo

A tenderloin with herbs (the remains of the burger search) for tomorrows tenderloin carpaccio.





  








Lomo en hierbas1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 6, 2015












  








Lomo en hierbas2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 6, 2015


----------



## mike9

I did some pork loin the other day so the leftover got turned into tacos.  Yummo.


----------



## chefbuba

Fresh shucked Willipa Bay Oysters, breaded in panko & pan fried, brown rice "risotto", (fresh chicken stock, chardonnay, onion, garlic, spinach, mushrooms, celery, carrots & zucchini, lots of parm & romano), steamed broccoli.


----------



## niko1227

Made some chocolate trinity parfaits from Marcel desaulniers book!





  








20150207_155332.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Feb 7, 2015












  








20150207_154655.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Feb 7, 2015


----------



## mike9

Roast chicken, crisp red potatoes and kale chips.


----------



## ordo

Beef tenderloin, chimichurri and tomatoes





  








Lomo en hierbas3.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 8, 2015


----------



## ordo

Grandma Victoria eggplants





  








berne 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 8, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

Fritatta with zucchini, red onion, potato and parmesan





  








IMGP0398.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 8, 2015


----------



## cheflayne

Not my prettiest presentation, but hey, I am on vacation in Nicaragua and walking the beach takes priority. What can I say.

Ingredients are somewhat limited but using what's available and indigenous items not necessarily found at home I made a chicken curry with chicken stock and coconut milk. Seasoned with turmeric, cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, and red pepper. Along with the chicken, the curry also contained pipian, quequisque, yuca, cabbage, oinions, garlic, and carrots. Looked ugly but along with flame roasted corn tortillas, it really hit the spot after a tough day of warm water and sand between my toes.





  








IMG_0011(1).JPG




__
cheflayne


__
Feb 9, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes & corn. Tapioca pudding for dessert.


----------



## teamfat

Did some stuffed acorn squash tonight.





  








acorn1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Feb 9, 2015








Primary component of the stuffing was some chicken parmesan herb sausage. The thighs were skinned and boned ( bits in the freezer for the next batch of stock ) and minced by hand. I want to get a nice heavy cleaver, but did okay with my chef's knife. Added parm, minced garlic, fennel frond and, though it isn't a pizza, oregano. Some salt and pepper, into the fridge for a few hours.

Squash was halved and cleaned. Salt, pepper and butter, into the oven for about 45 minutes. Meanwhile sweated some shallot and fennel stem, added the chicken sausage. Then a can of tomato sauce, a touch more salt and pepper. Into the mostly done squash halves, smothered with cheese and back in to the oven.





  








acorn2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Feb 9, 2015








Very nice. At least 3 yummies from Karen.

mjb.

ps: I fixed Karen brunch consisting of scrambled eggs with cheese and bell pepper, a couple of slices of the maple - brown sugar bacon on the side. The bacon got a few yummies as well.


----------



## flipflopgirl

cheflayne said:


> Not my prettiest presentation, but hey, I am on vacation in Nicaragua and walking the beach takes priority. What can I say.
> 
> Ingredients are somewhat limited but using what's available and indigenous items not necessarily found at home I made a chicken curry with chicken stock and coconut milk. Seasoned with turmeric, cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, and red pepper. Along with the chicken, the curry also contained pipian, quequisque, yuca, cabbage, oinions, garlic, and carrots. Looked ugly but along with flame roasted corn tortillas, it really hit the spot after a tough day of warm water and sand between my toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0011(1).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> cheflayne
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 9, 2015


It takes calories to swim and even more to dive.
How's the water?

mimi


----------



## mike9

I made Spanakopita for a pot luck yesterday.  Everyone loved it.


----------



## ordo

Bacon and cheese omelette





  








Omelette, panceta y queso1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 9, 2015


----------



## french fries




----------



## cheflayne

flipflopgirl said:


> It takes calories to swim and even more to dive.
> How's the water?
> 
> mimi


The water is just right as was the day, in fact you might say the entire day went swimmingly, but only if you like bad puns.

Tonight's dinner (have no idea why it insists on posting sideways) was the breast from portioning up the whole chicken last night.

Sauteed chicken breast with a coating of crushed achiote, plantain chips and chicharron (the coating was crumbled in my high tec mortar and pestle AKA a ziploc bag and a coffee mug rolling pin) with a seasoned gravy made with chicken stock

Potatoes seasoned with cinnamon and nutmeg, then roasted with onion and garlic

Sauteed butternut squash and green cabbage

Plate garnished with bougainvillea





  








sds dinner 2.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Feb 10, 2015


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Babi pangang (Indonesian pork dish)*

No doubt the best pork dish in my culinary portfolio! Long marinating of the pork neck meat in a lot of spices, simmered for a few hours, then roasted. Served here with Jasmin rice, meat covered with the separately made sweet/sour babi pangang sauce, also containing a lot of ingredients.





  








BabiPangang1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 10, 2015











  








BabiPangang2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 10, 2015


----------



## ordo

That pork is now on my wish list Chris. Meanwhile:

Chicken Milanesa





  








milanesa.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 10, 2015


----------



## butzy

Looking good @everyone

@ChrisBelgium: I am off on a quick trip to Holland, and I am sure to go and spoil myself with some good Indonesian dishes!

You are getting me in the right mood.


----------



## chrisbelgium

@butzy veel plezier in Holland!

Temperatures will be a tad lower than you're used to, so why not have a warm bowl of soup like I made yesterday;

*Pumpkin & leek soup with mozzarella and bacon crunch*

50/50 pumpkin and leeks, beef stock and a few spices added, pimped with mozzarella and crispy bacon that was rendered first to sweat the soup veggies in the bacon fat, then removed to be serve last minute as a nice crunchy top, struggling with the stringy mozzarella.





  








PompoenPreiSoep.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 11, 2015


----------



## chefedb

Scratch made Shrimp and crab croquettes, scalloped potato with French fried onions stix  on top, brussel sprouts with bacon


----------



## jake t buds

Koukouvagia said:


> Fritatta with zucchini, red onion, potato and parmesan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMGP0398.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 8, 2015


Looks good. Tell me. Is your stove or oven level?


----------



## koukouvagia

@jake t buds my stove is level but the flame on the gas burner is uneven. I've cleaned it the best I could but I've been meaning to get a guy in to see it.


----------



## chefedb

Made a Brie En Croute with Apricot puree   and a tossed salad.


----------



## jake t buds

Koukouvagia said:


> @jake t buds my stove is level but the flame on the gas burner is uneven. I've cleaned it the best I could but I've been meaning to get a guy in to see it.


I ask because the veggies in your fritatta look to be collecting/floated on the one side(top left)? I wondered if an uneven stove would do that. I also don't know how many eggs you used.

It's happened to me where an uneven stove caused solids to float to one side - when in a liquid. The liquid will level itself on an uneven stove, whereas solids won't.

Just askin' - but maybe I'm imaging things.

I can't stand it when I order a mac and cheese with broccoli and all the broccoli is in the half I didn't order. In other words, I'm a stickler for evenly mixed ingredients. . .

Not to say your Fritatta doesn't look great. I'd happily eat it with a smile on my face./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## mike9

I simple lasagna -





  








IMG_20150212_183047_zps77200671.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 13, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

@jake t buds I didn't do a good job of spreading out all the ingredients evenly before pouring in the eggs.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Beetroot risotto with chorizo *

Recipe using dried porcini was posted in the fungi challenge; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/84557/february-2015-challenge-fungi/30#post_497313





  








RodebietPorciniRisotto2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 13, 2015


----------



## ordo

Great colors there, Chris.

Here, perfecting the roasted beef tenderloin. Sealed all around, then into the oven 4-5 minutes.





  








Lomo en hierbas.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 13, 2015


----------



## chefedb

Quiche Lorraine with a  frizzy ,,arugala,   raddichio   & pear tomato salad


----------



## chefnathan

I was feeling ambitious...I made roasted rosemary chicken, Herb whipped mashed potatoes, with celery slaw




  








Roasted Rosemary Chicken.jpg




__
chefnathan


__
Feb 13, 2015


----------



## genemachine

Cured and cold smoked tongue, simmered until tender. Served with savoy cabbage braised with home smoked bacon, balsamico and a dash of Lagrein rosé, roast potatoes cooked in duck fat, horseradish cream sauce with capers. Presentation is rather rural, but I liked it 





  








Corned tongue (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Feb 14, 2015


----------



## skinnybacon

Sushi


----------



## hayden

An old, comforting Japanese favourite with some slight twists for Valentine's Day dinner:





  








140215_fish-katsudon_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Feb 15, 2015








*Swordfish Katsudon*, with a warm avocado, asparagus and mushroom (oyster, enoki) salad in the background.

I didn't want to "damage" the Swordfish by tenderizing it as per chicken/pork for katsu, so I simply sliced it in half to achieve a thickness similar to what chicken/pork what normally be tenderized. Base coat was a 1:1 mix of coconut and tapioca flours, then egg as per normal, then a 2:1 mix of blitzed cashews and flaked almonds for the final coat. Worked surprisingly well if anyone's looking for an alternative to breadcrumbs or panko!

Reduction on the onions (1/2 medium per serve) was 1:1:1 Tbs ratio of coconut aminos (soy), mirin, and sake, and then 1 tsp of honey, with a single whisked egg per serve eventually being drizzled on top.

Wish I'd taken a photo of the salad now that I've seen fungi is this month's challenge!


----------



## mike9

Pork stew with a departure from my usual routine. Pork country style ribs, trimmed, cubed, seasoned with smoked salt and pepper then seared in bacon drippings and coconut oil. Onion, shallot, lots of garlic and fresh ginger, butternut squash, sweet potato, celery, parsnip and golden beets. I deglazed the pot with turkey stock then added coconut milk, dried chili pepper, turmeric, garam, chili lime sauce to taste and fresh cilantro. Man is this good and will only be better tomorrow.





  








IMG_20150214_180210_zpscdb3f0ce.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 15, 2015


----------



## mike9

I thawed some shrimp and made a fumet with the shells, garlic, bay leaf, sun dried tomato, peperoncino and black pepper. I dry marinated the shrimp in peperoncino and salt. I had a pot of salted water waiting for fresh linguini then heated a skillet and . . . oil, shrimp and let make a fond then turned and moved to a plate. Into that pan went EVOO, garlic, shallot, tomato paste, marinated anchovy and when they had cooked off I added the strained fumet then capers and chopped kalamata olives and let that reduce while the pasta went in for two minutes. I moved the pasta to the skillet and let it absorb the "sauce" and added back the shrimp and a handful of grated parmigiano and let everything meld, after two minutes I plated and topped with toasted seasoned bread crumbs (saw dust as we say). A few steps to keep track of, but a simple dish that tastes wonderful.





  








01c57cc0-e97d-4ff6-9360-8adf8ad94051_zps216dcc9d.j




__
mike9


__
Feb 16, 2015


----------



## french fries

Mike9 said:


> Pork stew with a departure from my usual routine. Pork country style ribs, trimmed, cubed, seasoned with smoked salt and pepper then seared in bacon drippings and coconut oil. Onion, shallot, lots of garlic and fresh ginger, butternut squash, sweet potato, celery, parsnip and golden beets. I deglazed the pot with turkey stock then added coconut milk, dried chili pepper, turmeric, garam, chili lime sauce to taste and fresh cilantro. Man is this good and will only be better tomorrow.


That sounds like a killer stew. In fact that almost sounds like a curry? I shall try that soon.


----------



## teamfat

Maybe I should have taken a few pictures for this month's challenge, but I didn't. Made a very nice mushroom risotto. Used dried oyster, shitake and porcini, fresh crimini. The broth was the steeping water from the dried mushrooms along with a couple cups of the 72 hour beef broth I made a while back. Very nice, strong mushroom flavor, yum yum.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pork tenderloin in "persillade" served with braised "witlof"*

Witlof is the name we give to Belgian endives. Seems they use our name even in Australia. Cut the witlof in halves, color in butter on medium and then braise gently under cover for at least 30 minutes and if needed, add a tbsp. or 2 of water. Plenty seasoning too. Turn them now and then.

The tenderloin is seared first, then brushed with mustard and rolled in a "persillade" of parsley, breadcrumb and garlic and finished in the oven. However... I forgot one of the essentials in the persillade /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif... grrrrrr, ah well, next time better.

Sauce made from deglazing the pan with red wine, plenty mustard and a little veal stock.





  








VarkenshaasjePersilladeWitlof1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 16, 2015











  








VarkenshaasjePersilladeWitlof2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 16, 2015








*Chicken Provençale with sriracha cream*

The day before, I made chicken breast Provençale style (onion, garlic, bell peppers, kalamata olives, etc...). Added a cold dipping cream made with a "Petit Suisse" (40% fat fresh cheese), water, parsley and some insanely hot Thai sriracha chili sauce. Doesn't that sound like a multicultural French/Greek/Thai combo?





  








KipProvencaleSrirachaCream.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 16, 2015


----------



## steve tphc

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if !mso]><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]
[h5]Vicki's Chuck Wagon Beans - a Huckleberry Above a Persimmon[/h5][h5]_During the long cattle drives, the chuck wagon was the headquarters of every cattle outfit along the trail. The cowboys ate their meals there and where a recounting of the day and the smell over overcooked coffee took place. Skippy, the most popular man in camp, cause he was cook, did not take to a lot of back talk. When the trail boss mentioned, "Beans again ?" almost under his breath._[/h5][h5] [/h5][h5]_Skippy took off and hit his side with his floppy hat._[/h5][h5] [/h5][h5]_"Shucks, you ain't some kina granger is you? Maybe you don't know why we got these beans? Why beans is an Ace in the Hole. Why, we was in Missouri, a surrounded by ******. We done shot all our lead 'til was agone. Did not pay it no never mind neither. We start just a loading beans instead til the hullabaloo settled down and them ****** just up and left."_[/h5][h5]_After that, no one said any more about beans._[/h5]
1 ½ Pounds ground beef

1 Yellow onion, chopped

8 Ounces hickory smoked bacon, chopped

1 32-Ounce can Campbell's Pork and Beans

2 15-Ounce cans Ranch Style Beans

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/3 yellow mustard

1 Tablespoon garlic powder

1 Cup chicken stock

¾ ~ 1 cup Heinz Tomato ketchup

Lea & Perrins Worcestershire sauce

Salt and pepper to taste

In a oven-proof pot that has a good lid, cook bacon to its starts to render then add chopped onion and cook until onion has become tender but not brown. Now add the ground beef breaking it up with a wooden spoon. Stir frequently to turn meat to insure an even browning. Stir in sugar, mustard, and both types of beans, ketchup, garlic powder and chicken stock. Preheat oven to 300 F. Simmer beans on stove top on medium until they start to boil. Cover and cook in the oven for several hours low and slow. Taste and correct sweetness and seasoning as required.





  








ranch_style_beans.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Feb 16, 2015












  








pork_and_beans.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Feb 16, 2015


----------



## genemachine

Pan-seared pheasant breast on braised mushrooms, apples and onions with game stock.





  








Fasanenbrust (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Feb 16, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

Looks yummy and juicy Gene. Last time I had pheasant I was

pulling shotgun pellets out of my mouth. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Winter means I make things in the oven. Keeps the house warm.

Slow roasted pork shoulder yields :

*Grilled Cheese Sandwich*

_Shredded pork/ sliced red onions/ Jalapeño Monterey Jack - _

_cheddar __cheese/ Homemade KC BBQ sauce spread/ Whole _

_wheat bread. And of course. Butter._





  








IMG_1051.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Feb 16, 2015








Pulled Pork also means

*Chipotle Pork Taco's with Avocado/ Cheddar Cheese and *

_Home made hot sauce. _





  








IMG_1058.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Feb 16, 2015








Yeah, I know. Tomatoes in winter. Also -

*Sesame Noodles with Chicken*

_Red Bell Peppers/ Shredded Carrot/ Sesame Oil/ Soy Sauce/_

_Roast __Chicken/ __Peanut something or other and a bunch of _

_other stuff I forget at this moment. _





  








IMG_1057.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Feb 16, 2015








Nope. No pork in there. Another winter oven thing in the oven

roasted chicken. I've also had the roasted pork shoulder with

a glorious rub marinaded overnight





  








IMG_1059.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Feb 16, 2015








In Ramen, Pulled Pork Sandwiches

Omeletes, you name it. Sure, Freshly

made is best but it really goes a long

way if you have a lot of "bark."

Great looking food everyone!!!


----------



## ordo

Nice dishes Jake.


----------



## ordo

Light lunch. Jasmine rice, butter, parmesan and smoked wild boar.





  








Arroz jazmín y jabalí.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 18, 2015


----------



## genemachine

Lentil soup with homemade Krakauer sausage, bacon, onions, carrots and celery, Seasoned with salt, pepper, majoram, thyme and a dash of white wine vinegar.





  








Linsen mit Krakauer (1 of 1).jpg




__
genemachine


__
Feb 18, 2015


----------



## chefedb

Hardy Chicken, Corn, Potato Chowder with Chives and Bacon. Home made biscuits and toll house cookies


----------



## lagom

Finally got into nyc after a full day of travel. Got a slice of pizza and some baked ziti at sbarros across the street from madison square garden. Nice to be back on American soil.


----------



## french fries

I made chicken poêlé with champagne-lemon-herbs glaze. Very easy to make and delicious! My wife said the glaze made it restaurant quality:

- In a cold pan, place fresh rosemary sprigs, thyme sprigs, bay leafs and smashed garlic cloves. 

- Pour a few tablespoons of olive oil on top and slowly heat until the garlic is golden but not brown. 

- Remove garlic and herbs and crank up the heat. 

- Season chicken with S&P.

- Sear chicken until golden brown on all sides. 

- Add garlic and herbs back. 

- Add champagne (honestly I usually use white wine, this time I just had some leftover champagne that I didn't want to drink). You should have no more than 1/2" liquid at the bottom of the pan, depending on pan size. 

- Cover and cook for about 20mn. 

- Uncover and add the juice of a lemon. 

- Reduce to glaze consistency.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*My "Light" version of meatloaf*

How about making a 50/50 veggies & meat combo for a meatloaf? It's a great way to get rid of left-over veggies but above all, I'm much less worried about my health eating a lot of veggies instead of meat. But the ultimate reason for making this is because it tastes so much better than an ordinary all-meatloaf!

I used onion, garlic, carrot, white celery (left-over core), green chili, parsley, cumin seeds, chili flakes, dried sage leaves from my own garden.

You need to soften the veggies first in a pan or they will stay crunchy (read uncooked). Above all, softening and plenty seasoning the veggies first, will allow you to get most of the water out of the veggies which will keep the meatloaf together and even more they will gain concentrated taste and serve to make a real taste bomb from your meatloaf. Soften all veggies -except the parsley- on low fire in olive oil for around 15-20 minutes, stir often and do season well. While chopping, pour yourself a nice glass of wine like I do in the first picture.

You need the whole preparation to cool at room temperature before adding it to the meat!! Transferring the preparation to a glass bowl and putting it in a good bottom of cold water in the sink helps to cool very fast.

Meanwhile, add 1 whole egg to the minced meat (100% pork this time), a handful of breadcrumbs, the chopped parsley, a good tbsp. of Dijon, and whatever you like in there. Mix the cold veggie preparation in. Bake at high temperature for 45 minutes. I love a good blub of sweet chili sauce on that.

One of the biggest advantages of making this "light" version of a meatloaf is that your digestion will agree with it, no stomach ache or nothing!!

- On the white celery I used; using green celery might add a bitter taste, meaning you need to use a lot less of that.

- You have to cool the veggies before adding to the meat or the hot preparation will cause the fat in the meat to melt. You will end up with a much too loose mixture to work with.





  








Vleesbrood1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 19, 2015











  








Vleesbrood2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 19, 2015












  








Vleesbrood3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 19, 2015











  








Vleesbrood4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 19, 2015


----------



## chefedb

Wife and I had to go out and have taxes done, no time to cook today so we had Krystal Hamburgers and Onion Rings, and a Dunkin Jelly Donut

(Across the street from Krystal's)


----------



## flipflopgirl

@ChrisBelgium .... we will most likely take flak over this (a veg loaf is not a meatloaf is what I most often hear lol) but I like a big mix of veg in mine every once in a while.
Looks great but where is my plate?

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia

@French Fries is this a stew? What cut of chicken did you use? What do you serve it with? How did you make a glaze without sugar? Did you remove the chicken before reducing?

@Lagom welcome. You can do better than Sbarros lol.


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> @French Fries is this a stew? What cut of chicken did you use? What do you serve it with? How did you make a glaze without sugar? Did you remove the chicken before reducing?


@Koukouvagia it's not a stew, just a tiny bit of liquid at the bottom of the pot, no more than 1/2" high. The chicken cooks in the steam created by the liquid.

I use 1/2 a chicken, cut up in pieces, including the neck, wing tips etc... so the liquid thickens a bit from that, kinda like a stock. I don't bother removing the chicken to reduce, I just take the lid off, add the lemon juice, and continue cooking until it's thickened. It can really be as thick as you want it to be! Sometimes I have to add a little water at the end if I went too far with the reduction. No sugar, I'm not a big fan of sugar in savory dishes unless it's Thai or Vietnamese cooking.. which this definitely isn't.

This time I served it with baked sweet potatoes and a salad. It would go very well (probably better) with rice and some greens as well.

Everybody's sick in my house so tonight is chicken soup and spanakopita.


----------



## chrisbelgium

flipflopgirl said:


> ...
> Looks great but where is my plate?
> 
> mimi


Ah yes, that might be sort of a distance problem. If you send me the phone number, I'll try to fax you a slice of my next attempt /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Anyway, always wellcome here for a good beer and so!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Served up lamb with parsley mashed potatoes, peas , carrots , gravy . Here are some pics of that dinner , nothing special





  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Feb 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Feb 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Feb 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Feb 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Feb 20, 2015


----------



## lagom

Full day duing the tourist bit in nyc yesterday, as hard as she tried my 13 year old didnt make my amex catch fire[emoji]128533[/emoji]. Bagles and lox for breakfast, coke and a slice for lunch and crab cakes and chicken parm for dinner. Got a reservatation for Daniels tonight. Ill take pics and put them up tomorrow.


----------



## alaminute

OMG can't wait lagom


----------



## teamfat

One high point of tonight's dinner - sauted spinach, using my recently ready pancetta. Very nice.

mjb.


----------



## mckallidon

I really slummed it tonight.  I made a fried bologna melt.  I fired that bologna nice and crisp but with no black, melted sharp provolone on it, added some sauteed onion and put stoneground mustard on pan toasted olive oil and rosemary bread.  It was so good for dirtball food!


----------



## mike9

I had a bunch of stuff to use up like 14 tomatoes, red peppers, leaks, ground turkey etc.  I thawed some pork sausage, scored a pound of ground veal ($3 off) and made meatloaf with tomato/red pepper relish.  Draped with bacon and served with mashed potatoes and gravy.  A perfect sub zero meal.


----------



## flipflopgirl

We have all the Grands for the weekend so last nite was spaghetti with meat sauce and garlic toast and a huge tossed iceberg lettuce garden salad.
Lots of leftovers for the 14 year old human garbage disposal to plow thru (expect it to disappear by tomorrow lol).

Dry rubbed a gorgeous pork roast yesterday and have it coming to room temp as we "speak".
Prepped all the ingredients for my cornbread dressing yesterday as well.
Stumbled across some excellent green beans (great snap and so sweet) so will do those with homemade ham stock and new potatoes.
All that and a Texas sheet cake......

Pulled pork and my super simple ranch dressing and new potato salad for after church tomorrow .

The boys really like my big family meals lol.

mimi


----------



## niko1227

Made eclairs for the 1st time, they taste amazing





  








20150221_105048.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Feb 21, 2015












  








20150221_120411.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Feb 21, 2015












  








20150221_152905.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Feb 21, 2015


----------



## teamfat

Sounds good @mckallidon and you just reinforced my desire for a patty melt sandwich.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Chicken thigh deboned, pounded flat, seasoned then into a dry skillet skin side down to render. Black truffle risotto and caramelized crimini mushrooms. The skin on the thighs get so crisp after they render out it's amazing. Remembered to snap a pic before I ate it all - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif





  








IMG_20150221_185421_zps3d9dabf2.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 22, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

@Mike9 That's perfect for this month's challenge!


----------



## yeller

Prime Rib with Wedge Salad and Au Gratin Yukons and of course Merlot





  








IMG_20150222_183229151.jpg




__
yeller


__
Feb 23, 2015


----------



## petalsandcoco

Mike : I would have loved to have tried that :thumb:

Yeller : cooked perfectly ! Need more wine


----------



## 1 forkful

I made stuffed red roasted peppers with a roasted tomato carrot sauce 

Chick pea salad with artichokes 

It was very delicious!  

Sorry no photo we were hungry...next time!


----------



## iridium12

Salt & Pepper Pork Chops with mango chutney and oven roasted potato sticks




  








image.jpg




__
iridium12


__
Feb 24, 2015


----------



## mike9

Ravioli filled with shrimp and crab with a sauce made from lobster stock. And a small Caesar with marinated anchovies, no egg yolk - very satisfying.





  








IMG_20150223_182738_zps86112733.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 24, 2015


----------



## highlander01

mckallidon said:


> I really slummed it tonight. I made a fried bologna melt. I fired that bologna nice and crisp but with no black, melted sharp provolone on it, added some sauteed onion and put stoneground mustard on pan toasted olive oil and rosemary bread. It was so good for dirtball food!


Hey now don't knock the fried bologna sandwich .... I think its better when slightly burnt /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## chefbuba

Isn't that called Kentucky round steak?


----------



## teamfat

[thread="82951"]Fried Bologna [/thread]


----------



## mike9

My wife and I were talking about five and dimes and how the lunch counters were kind of special and the fact that our grandchildren will never have that experience. Made me a little nostalgic so I whipped up some grilled cheese sandwiches (stuffed) and served with chips and a pickle - just like the old days. In this case it was whole grain bread trimmed to fit the cheese, smoked cheddar, thin soppressata, ham and thin slices of meatloaf with american on top. Mine had a schmeer of creamy sriracha - yummy.





  








IMG_20150225_191353_zps1b2aa8e2.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 26, 2015


----------



## mckallidon

chefbuba said:


> Isn't that called Kentucky round steak?


I like that. I'm gonna steal that name. It's better than horizontal hotdog or sliced tube steak.

I made another one today for dinner. Kraut and muenster on a brioche roll, stone ground mustard. I even slightly burned it, you're right @Highlander01. It was better.

I'm going to experiment with a reuben bologna for the <no> corned beef, on marble rye. I call it the Reubenstein.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Cod and carottes à l'étuvée (braised carrots)*

Panfried cod (roll in seasoned flour first) and what the French call "carrottes à l'étuvée", braised carrots; peel carrots, cut in chunks. Start with sweating a chopped onion in butter without coloring, add carrots and after stirring them for a while, add s&p, bay leaf and just a very small bottom of warm water (half a finger high is more than enough). Cover and let braise for around 20-30 minutes. Some people throw sugar in it as well, not a good idea imo, carrots have a sufficient amount of delicious natural sugars. On the other hand, adding fresh herbs at the end, like parsely is very nice.





  








KabeljauwWortel.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 27, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

Gorgeous cod, @ChrisBelgium .
Each of the Grands have their fave veg but none were eating cooked carrots.
I started cooking them like yours but candied with brown sugar and cinnamon at first.
Slowly pulling back on the sugar and so far none have caught on.
Hopefully will get them used to the natural sweetness present in fresh local carrots and will be able to completely stop all additives without them noticing (or caring).

mimi


----------



## chrisbelgium

Thanks mimi, and you now know how I think about sugar in carrots; .../img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif... oh no.

Something kids mostly like is what we call "stoemp" (pronounce stoomp), potatoes boiled with carrots, then crushed not too finely with a little butter and seasoning, sort of a potato & carrots mash. And again, no sugar. And you could substitute the carrot by Brussels sprouts, savoy cabbage, spinach, leeks etc. In some cases, steaming the added veggies seperately before adding to the boiled potatoes is the way; common sense works best. Adding some fresh herbs at the last moment if you like.

I always loved and still love savoy cabbage & potato stoemp with bacon lardons added and a simple panfried pork sausage.


----------



## flipflopgirl

I just might try that potato and carrot dish.
After all potatoes are not associated with sugar at all.
Just a rough mash with some good butter and a bit of salt are one of their favorite sides.
Will start with a small amt of carrot and see what happens.
Pretty sure the oldest one will be game (his brother will follow along....hero worship lol).

mimi


----------



## ordo

Mashed potatoes (with cream cheese) and fried egg was my dinner, consequence of a wisdom tooth removal.

My last hint of wisdom went away for ever.





  








puré con huevo.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 27, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

This was Valentine's Dinner





  








IMGP0403.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 28, 2015











  








IMGP0405.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 28, 2015












  








IMGP0408.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 28, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

Lent began on Monday. This was a simple lentil soup with lagana which is an unlevened bread.





  








IMGP0411.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 28, 2015


----------



## chefedb

Tortollinni with Bolangaise finished off with heavy cream and Riccotta . Crispy Bread.


----------



## alaminute

Working two jobs again so I'm back down to one meal a day. I try to make it count, and portillo's recently opened in tempe not too far off





  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Feb 28, 2015








Beef and sausage Combe with fries, cole and a chocolate malt


----------



## mike9

It started like this - an odd cut of loin pork that I later realized was for "country style ribs" only in one chunk. So I rubbed it with my usual proprietary mix and into the oven it goes.





  








IMG_20150228_154252_zps49b2b02b.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 1, 2015








Hour and a half later it looks like this -





  








IMG_20150228_182410_zps9c662a10.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 1, 2015








Fork tender and just delicious as all get out. For a side I trimmed string beans, sliced red pepper, leak, and zucchini then blanched them and stir fried then along with garlic and pepperoncini in a very hot wok. Oh and some biscuits - oh yeah!!


----------



## lagom

Went to Daniel in NYC last friday with my daughter for her 13th birthday. We did the tasting menu and it was absoulty 3 hours of eating heaven. We didnt take many pics but we got a few. Menu was,

Poularde and celery mosaic
Chilled oysters en gelèë
Slow baked jade tiger abalone
Nantucket bay scallops
Roasted alantic turbot
Sweetbread cannelloni
Thomas farm squab
Jardin exotique
Couleur cafe

Plus little unexpected tidbits here and there as well as Cannelè for the next morning. 
Service was beyond reproach and they printed personalized menus for us to take with us and made her a birthday cake.

A few pics to enjoy


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Mar 1, 2015








Entrance to Daniel


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Mar 1, 2015


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Mar 1, 2015


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Mar 1, 2015


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Mar 1, 2015


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Mar 1, 2015


----------



## rick alan

Speaking of birthdays though, goodness, not nearly so elegant as Chef Lagom's - Donna does not do much cooking around here, at all, but for the daughter's birthday she got the idea to do meatballs, as spaghetti and same are a major part of her very limited pallet. Well it worked for Donna's meatloaf, but you wouldn't think meatballs could hold together with the quantity of additions, and I think we found the limit:

Ingredients:

2.5lbs 92% lean hamburger

1lb onions

1 very large sweet red pepper

6oz mushrooms

3 stalks celery

4oz pork cracklings from the previous nights rendering

5 slices toast coarsely broken over all that

5 jumbo eggs then tossed in and all mushed by hand

All the veggies got sautéed, added to was fresh garlic, sage, thyme and oregano; pepper, smoked salt, merkin, bit of teriyaki sauce (probably 2tbs). Simmered 2hrs in 1.5qts cheap spaghetti sauce (Donna and daughter's preference) using preheated sauce and crock pot, 2 hrs coasting (heat off).

I had to be careful browning the meatballs as they were on the verge of breaking, but all held together and, really, all was quite fabulous. The egg-soaked toast creating wonderfully silk bits in every bite, or perhaps that was the pork craclings as this was not noticed in the meatloaf which was made similar, if not exact. The cheap sauce even seemed to be transformed!

Rick


----------



## koukouvagia

Wow @Lagom super jealous and happy birthday to your daughter!


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Coq au vin*





  








CoqAuVin6.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 1, 2015








Recipe with more pictures here; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/84985/my-coq-au-vin


----------



## chefedb

Grilled local Bratwurst with vadalia onion marmalade. Home made baked beand tossed green salad with bacon chips, cranberries and French fried onions.


----------



## hayden

Crispy-skin Salmon, sauteed kale & oyster mushrooms, carrot & thyme chips:





  








010315_sauteed-kale-oyster-mushrooms_crispy-skin-s




__
hayden


__
Mar 1, 2015








It never ceases to amaze me how much flavour can be put into a dish with just a splash of sesame oil and some soy sauce...


----------



## koukouvagia

Yesterday I made a savory bread pudding, best I've made. It doesn't look so pretty because I cut into it a little too soon, it needed to rest about 5 more minutes. It's great for a busy day because I assemble it the night before or in the morning and cook it when I get home. This one was special with ham, emmentaler and fontina cheeses.





  








IMGP0439.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 1, 2015











  








IMGP0440.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 1, 2015








Tonight was pot roast. The one good thing when stuck inside during a snow storm.





  








IMGP0446.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 1, 2015


----------



## mike9

We had out of towners arriving yesterday so I roasted a chicken (with a garlic, ginger, parsley compound butter under the skin), pot-o-collard greens (mira poix, smoked turkey wings) and a Johnny Cake.  The Texas crew dove right in to those greens and I have to say the smoked turkey really added a splendid layer of flavor.  I tied them so they wouldn't fall apart then pulled them out and shredded the meat when it cooled and added it back to the pot.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Pork tenderloin, spicy leek & potato mash, mustard sauce*





  








VarkenshaasjePreistoempMosterdsaus.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 5, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

*Roasted Root Vegetable Galette*





  








IMG_1080.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 6, 2015








Fennel/ Carrot/ Butternut Squash/ Shallot/ Beet,

kinda/ Gorgonzola Cheese/ Parsley/ Thyme


----------



## chefedb

Pork Goulash with rosemary and garlic, Sautéed Broad Noodles


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Tournedos with very out-of-season stuff*

Incredibly tender tournedos. The out-of-season company;

- beans from Kenya; they are here again, these ultrathin beans that I can't resist. Boil 8 mnts, cool asap, rewarm in butter or oil with softened shallot.

- mini tomatoes confit. Grown in my own country, greenhouses of course. We got these all winter and they are simply superb!

- rucola pesto made with rucola from Italy using traditional additions; olive oil, garlic, s&p, lemon juice, pine nuts, parmesan.

The whole dish felt like summer!





  








tournedosBoontjesRucolaPesto1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 7, 2015








*Macarons for dessert*





  








macarons.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 7, 2015







_Probably no comment needed? Did I make these? No no no._


----------



## mike9

It was our son's big 40 party yesterday so thursday I made a rub with parsley, cilantro, garlic, peperoncino, smoked salt and olive oil. I scored the skin on this 13lb. pork shoulder and let it marinate over night. Friday I put a 28oz can of tomato puree, apple cider vinegar, vegetable paste and anchovy paste in my roasting pan then a layer of sliced onion on the rack then the pig. That got covered and went into a 250 degree oven for 12 hours.





  








IMG_20150306_094958_zps90ec41d2.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 8, 2015











  








IMG_20150306_101054_zps71bf2a9e.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 8, 2015








I poured off the liquid and onions Friday night and set it out to separate. Yesterday I pulled the meat and reduced the cooking liquid along with more apple cider vinegar, molasses, smoked salt, pepper, a shot of chipotle and that made the sauce. I whipped that with the immersion blender and that was the sauce. Sorry - no pics of the finished product, but I do have to go next door later to retrieve an empty slow cooker. It was a swell party - first bonfire of the season and still a foot & a half of snow on the ground.


----------



## teamfat

Used some of the roasted red pepper dough from the ravioli experiment to make some basic noodles.





  








p_rack.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 9, 2015








Served them with a crab stuffed salmon roll.





  








p_rack2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 9, 2015








The salmon had almost a buerre blanc sauce, I forgot I used all the heavy cream last night. The pasta was tossed with browned butter, some herbs and grated parm, topped with basil. Very nice.


----------



## yeller

Grilled pork chops with marinated grilled veggies. If you have been thinking of getting a grill mat, I highly recommend one or two. I have cooked Cod and veggies on them, works like a charm





  








IMG_20150307_183614583.jpg




__
yeller


__
Mar 9, 2015


----------



## french fries

Yeller said:


> If you have been thinking of getting a grill mat, I highly recommend one or two. I have cooked Cod and veggies on them, works like a charm


Using Teflon under high heat? I think I'll pass...


----------



## ordo

I baked a loaf of bread. Nice taste, tho crust was on the hard side. May be my teeth are on the weak side.





  








Pan.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 10, 2015


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> I baked a loaf of bread. Nice taste, tho crust was on the hard side. May be my teeth are on the weak side.


I love the color... is that regular white wheat flour or ...?


----------



## ordo

Strong wheat flour. Short time rising, as opposed to 3 days fridge raising.


----------



## teamfat

No pictures, this was a test run with store bought buns, the plan is to bake my own for the mince challenge.

Did bacon swiss burgers on the grill tonight. Took about a half inch slice of my garlic bacon, cubed it and rendered out some of the fat. Chilled it along with chunks of beef chuck steak. Ran it through the Kitchenaid grinder with some onion, seasoned with salt and pepper. Simple toppings just pickle, mustard and catsup in addition to the cheese. Yum yum. Think I'll add a bit of fresh garlic to the grind next time, and a bit more black pepper.

mjb.


----------



## equal parts

image.jpg




__
equal parts


__
Mar 10, 2015







Curried chix, grilled asparagus and a veggie stir fry.. Kale,shard, carmelized onion fennel and carrot.


----------



## ordo

Tried yesterday bread with a very good olive oil, cheese and eggplant pickle. No possible comparison with industrial breads. So much better.





  








pan2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 10, 2015


----------



## ordo

Preparing Sechuan chilli oil





  








Sechuan chilli oil1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 10, 2015








Other pick and some of the spices used.





  








Sechuan chilli oil2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 10, 2015












  








especias del chilli oil.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 10, 2015








Not for the faint hearted indeed.


----------



## teamfat

Did you dip any of that bread in the chili oil for a quick taste?


----------



## butzy

I marinated some kassler chops in a rum based marinade.

Put them on the grill and had them with home made sourdough and tomato salad.

I ate too much....


----------



## american_suisse

Last night was jumbo shells stuffed with pancetta and spinach and an asiago cheese, cream sauce. (With enough left over for lunch today!)


----------



## yeller

French Fries said:


> Using Teflon under high heat? I think I'll pass...


Too funny, I have been cooking on Teflon PTFE for 40+ years and we have no problems...BTW I'm still waiting for the next Ice Age the "experts" predicted in 1966...


----------



## ordo

teamfat said:


> Did you dip any of that bread in the chili oil for a quick taste?


I didn't. Tasted a drop and had to drink half a bottle of champagne to counteract the fire. Sacrifices you must do sometimes!


----------



## french fries

Yeller said:


> Too funny, I have been cooking on Teflon PTFE for 40+ years and we have no problems...


 Reminds me of this guy I know: he's been driving without a seatbelt for 40+ years and never had an accident.


----------



## ordo

Carne saltada china.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 11, 2015


----------



## mike9

Tacos de Camaron with Charro Beans. I rough cut some shrimp and dry marinated it with garlic, scallion, jalapeno, pineapple and smoked salt. My "salsa" was tomato, jalapeno, pineapple and scallion greens, salt and pepper. I fried some bacon in the skillet then reserved and in went the shrimp mix. Right before it was finished I added the chopped bacon and some toasted bread crumbs. The tacos were served with a side of Charro Beans and a crisp white wine.





  








IMG_20150311_192858_zps3e1c3baf.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 12, 2015












  








IMG_20150311_195032_zps78ceddaa.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 12, 2015












  








IMG_20150311_195435_zpse73fddad.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 12, 2015


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Going nuts...*

While cleaning, I discovered a hidden pack of walnuts and another pack of ground hazelnuts. High time to throw them out or to use them asap...;

1. Tagliatelle verde with walnut sauce served with Turkey and chorizo skewer

Sauce made with dry toasted walnuts, garlic, parsley, soaked breadcrumb, milk, olive oil.





  








PastaWalnotensaus.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 14, 2015











  








PastaWalnotensaus1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 15, 2015








2. Homemade chocolate paste... Nutella style with hazelnuts





  








chocopasta.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 14, 2015








+70% dark chocolate, cream infused with ground hazelnuts, pinch of salt, soy margarine


----------



## sobaaddict70

I'm an old poster who joined in 2007 and didn't stick around.

Some recent dinners....





  








15988550373_62e6bacd8e_z.jpg




__
sobaaddict70


__
Mar 15, 2015








Mushrooms (cremini, oyster, hedgehog), poached egg, black truffles





  








15988552963_09ba9d313a_z.jpg




__
sobaaddict70


__
Mar 15, 2015








Radiatore all' Genovese

============





  








16686053136_2f85e8c587_z.jpg




__
sobaaddict70


__
Mar 15, 2015








Roasted carrots, black truffles





  








16089656874_b8e706be10_z.jpg




__
sobaaddict70


__
Mar 15, 2015








Chicken, braised with olives and Meyer lemons

Utica cauliflower

=============





  








16531362046_06bb6c739f_z.jpg




__
sobaaddict70


__
Mar 15, 2015








Shaved celery salad with mushrooms and Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese





  








16369923130_1a66b79994_z.jpg




__
sobaaddict70


__
Mar 15, 2015








Orecchiette with cauliflower, olives and anchovy


----------



## teamfat

Very nice. Hang around for a while.

mjb.


----------



## jake t buds

Yes, please. 

Hang around a while Soba. . .


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Arroz ***** with poached salmon and broccoli*

The rice is a pilaf rice; sweat a shallot in olive oil, add rice and let coat with oil, add hot vegetable stock in which is dissolved some squid ink. Don't use fish stock in here; the squid ink will provide a delicious soft sea aroma and secondly, I hate stinky fish stock.

Broccoli; blanched and cooled asap. Cut in small rosettes and add to the rice at the last moment.

Fish is poached in vegetable stock infused with a few combava leaves (aka ****** lime) which give a fantastic lemony aroma without the acidity.





  








arrozNeroZalmBroccoili.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 15, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

We had not seen the sun for 10 days.
The DD made a sort of "goulash" Friday nite and yesterday turned out gorgeous!
Ordered pizza in (our usual bacon cheeseburger concoction) last evening and today is again cold and cloudy.
Just a personal observation.

mimi


----------



## mike9

I made eggplant lasagna yesterday, but I posted it in the Mince thread.


----------



## chefbuba

Rib Steaks cooked over alder, herb roasted reds, roasted asparagus. No fancy pics, we do family style here.





  








ribeye.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 15, 2015












  








ribeye1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 15, 2015


----------



## genemachine

BBQ Season is open! St- Louis style ribs, Bavarian style rub. Potato salad.





  








11043436_859845570720863_8475647372806542203_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Mar 15, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

GeneMachine said:


> BBQ Season is open! St- Louis style ribs, Bavarian style rub. Potato salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11043436_859845570720863_8475647372806542203_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 15, 2015


Looks good Gene. Juicy.


----------



## jake t buds

Nothing special. Significant other is away, so -

grilled chicken sausage/ caramelized onions, red bell pepper/

jalapeño/ white wine deglaze/ mustard/ sour dough toast





  








IMG_1111.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 15, 2015








...and beer.


----------



## petalsandcoco

jake t buds said:


> Yes, please.
> 
> Hang around a while Soba. . .


Yes, more please ! 
Fantastic food pics everyone .


----------



## eastshores

You all are eating well /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Nice stuff!

I recently put myself on a diet, going low with meats and fats but still sufficient. Just in comparison to how I used to eat, every meal I am making is carefully measured by ingredient so I know what I'm actually putting in my body over the course of a day. Made a quick little dinner.. warm baby romaine and golden tomato salad w/ Italian dressing. Fat free feta (first time trying.. I like it! It's a tad drier but otherwise the same), topped with a poached egg.





  








dinner.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Mar 16, 2015


----------



## petalsandcoco

Looks lovely Shores, you have our full support !


----------



## eastshores

petalsandcoco said:


> Looks lovely Shores, you have our full support !


Thanks!  I'm having fun so far because it has forced me to think a little outside of the box. Although looking at my profile for today I realized I am instinctually making some missteps. My fat, cholesterol, and surprisingly protein went too high today. Didn't get enough potassium or fiber. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif


----------



## sobaaddict70

16210376053_2f6ff409b0_z.jpg




__
sobaaddict70


__
Mar 16, 2015








Leeks vinaigrette





  








16623001607_3d090bdf9e_z.jpg




__
sobaaddict70


__
Mar 16, 2015












  








16804448766_19b42ef0ea_z.jpg




__
sobaaddict70


__
Mar 16, 2015








Quick coq au vin


----------



## koukouvagia

Nice stuff @SobaAddict70 !

I find some pork belly strips that I roasted.





  








IMGP0540.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 16, 2015












  








IMGP0548.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 16, 2015


----------



## sobaaddict70

Call me Soba.

All my food board friends do.


----------



## ordo

Bread again. With a pre-ferment.





  








Pan11.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 16, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

Soba - what vinaigrette for the leeks?

Yeah. Had Paella again.





  








IMG_1112.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 16, 2015








Actually, no. I didn't. I had leftover mushroom bourguignon.

Not very pretty but delicious nevertheless.

I'm curious, how many people post what they really had for

dinner that night?

I think I might be around 50% - 60% - maybe more.

I don't post that often but like to fish for compliments. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## hayden

Mine are either from that night, or the night before. Most people tend to mention if it's something they cooked a while ago, but Idon't think it's any cause for concern though! :thumbup:


----------



## ordo

Who cares if it's dinner, lunch or whatever. It's just what we cook.


----------



## jake t buds

Hayden said:


> Mine are either from that night, or the night before. Most people tend to mention if it's something they cooked a while ago, but Idon't think it's any cause for concern though! :thumbup:





ordo said:


> Who cares if it's dinner, lunch or whatever. It's just what we cook.


I didn't say it was a concern, just curious. People post what they post. It is what it is.


----------



## ordo

May be *What we cook* is a more precise title for the thread.


----------



## jake t buds

ordo said:


> May be *What we cook* is a more precise title for the thread.


Maybe. That's certainly what it has turned into, for sure.

I was curious because I don't have artificial lighting. I don't have a set up where I can just slide the plate into position and flip a switch. The seasons are changing and the light in my kitchen is exceptional, except it's between 2-5 pm. I don't eat dinner that early and the sun is long gone when I sit at the table. Sometimes I'll shoot lunch but it's usually leftovers of something simple and quick. Or I'll use a smart phone camera for dinner and adjust it in any one of a number of apps. I also like to eat my dinners warm. Some posters plating is so elaborate that it makes me wonder if it gets to the table cold (i'm thinking of a particular poster).


----------



## sobaaddict70

Jake:

1 shallot, minced
sea salt
2 tablespoons Meyer lemon juice
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
black pepper
1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil

In a small bowl, add shallots and sprinkle with sea salt and 1 tablespoon Meyer lemon juice. Macerate for 5 minutes. Whisk in the remaining lemon juice, Dijon mustard, a pinch of black pepper and extra-virgin olive oil. Taste for salt and pepper if necessary. Use as needed.

last night:





  








16818117886_261fc1efda_z.jpg




__
sobaaddict70


__
Mar 17, 2015








Cauliflower and onion crostini





  








16224041353_9d29926dc2_z.jpg




__
sobaaddict70


__
Mar 17, 2015








Broiled red snapper
Radicchio with pomegranate molasses and pine nuts


----------



## cheflayne

mrmexico25 said:


> Unfortunately, I was lazy and made my fiance make dinner, so hamburger helper it was!
> 
> Actually, it wasn't that bad. It filled me up either way :\


The original post that started this thread *:*~)

Doesn't appear to be a competition, but if competing floats a person boats, so be it, have at it. If your Mom made dinner, take a picture. If some likes pretty, composed plates that get to the table cold, that too is all good. Take out in cardboard containers, okay. If it is hot, sloppy, poor lighting for taking pictures plates, that is great, bring it. Whatever got you to the party, enjoy.

I can't speak for @mrmexico25 but I don't think he was over thinking the whole thing.


----------



## sobaaddict70

jake t buds said:


> Soba - what vinaigrette for the leeks?
> 
> Yeah. Had Paella again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1112.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jake t buds
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 16, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no. I didn't. I had leftover mushroom bourguignon.
> 
> Not very pretty but delicious nevertheless.
> 
> I'm curious, how many people post what they really had for
> 
> dinner that night?
> 
> I think I might be around 50% - 60% - maybe more.
> 
> I don't post that often but like to fish for compliments. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


Nice plate. 

What you see is what I make. If I don't post something, it's because I had (1) leftovers or (2) takeout.


----------



## chrisbelgium

jake t buds said:


> Maybe. That's certainly what it has turned into, for sure.
> 
> I was curious because I don't have artificial lighting. I don't have a set up where I can just slide the plate into position and flip a switch. The seasons are changing and the light in my kitchen is exceptional, except it's between 2-5 pm. I don't eat dinner that early and the sun is long gone when I sit at the table. Sometimes I'll shoot lunch but it's usually leftovers of something simple and quick. Or I'll use a smart phone camera for dinner and adjust it in any one of a number of apps. I also like to eat my dinners warm. Some posters plating is so elaborate that it makes me wonder if it gets to the table cold (i'm thinking of a particular poster).


I'm also in a position where I have very little natural light in the evening and I have to work with ambient kitchen lighting. Nothing set-up, zero. Point and shoot. Takes just a few seconds. At least I don't moan about it, I work with what I have.

Seems it's much more a concern to you than you pretend, isn't it Jake??!!

Reminds me of your frustration a few months ago about me and Gene posting too much in this thread... well, accoring to your preference of course.. Same game again? I PM'd you then that I'm not posting here to feed your frustrations. Same answer this time, I enjoy cooking and to share my work. And oh, it comes to the table hot and well.


----------



## jake t buds

ChrisBelgium said:


> I'm also in a position where I have very little natural light in the evening and I have to work with ambient kitchen lighting. Nothing set-up, zero. Point and shoot. Takes just a few seconds. At least I don't moan about it, I work with what I have.
> 
> Seems it's much more a concern to you than you pretend, isn't it Jake??!!
> 
> Reminds me of your frustration a few months ago about me and Gene posting too much in this thread... well, accoring to your preference of course.. Same game again? I PM'd you then that I'm not posting here to feed your frustrations. Same answer this time, I enjoy cooking and to share my work. And oh, it comes to the table hot and well.


No, it's not the "same thing," because it never was what you thought 'it' was. I ask for imaging technique and when people eat what they eat. Curiosity. To learn what other people do, but you seem to think it's something else. You must have anger management issues since you retaliate and attack every opportunity you get;you simply won't let it go. Hypersensitive much? And guess what, the person who I was thinking about cold food wasn't you.

Please. Don't respond to my comments and stop stalking me. Ignore me. Don't make nikko delete your comments like last time. He's got better things to do than have to deal with your unfounded rants against me.

Thanks.


----------



## jake t buds

@ soba - thanks for the vinaigrette. Meyer lemons, eh?


----------



## sobaaddict70

Sub regular lemons if Meyer lemons are unavailable.


----------



## jake t buds

SobaAddict70 said:


> Sub regular lemons if Meyer lemons are unavailable.


Yeah. I suppose. I remember the first time I was able to do a taste test with regular lemons vs meyer. Night and day, as far as I'm concerned, especially with such a elegant dish like the leek salad with delicate flavors. It seems to be an integral part. I substitute regular lemons with more savory dishes or heavy baking as other flavors can strip the meyer of it's uniqueness. Just my humble opinion, though.


----------



## alaminute

Almost 5000 posts later I think we're stuck with the title, lol. Yeah I'm not sure of I've ever posted my day of cooking pics, not that o contribute all that often. On the pretty side though, I definitely don't put up stuff I'm ashamed of ( I'm looking at you last weeks short ribs and almond beurre rouge)


----------



## sobaaddict70

jake t buds said:


> Yeah. I suppose. I remember the first time I was able to do a taste test with regular lemons vs meyer. Night and day, as far as I'm concerned, especially with such a elegant dish like the leek salad with delicate flavors. It seems to be an integral part. I substitute regular lemons with more savory dishes or heavy baking as other flavors can strip the meyer of it's uniqueness. Just my humble opinion, though.


Well, Meyer lemons are what I had and what I used....

Lots of ways to make this French classic. Saveur's version has red wine vinegar, for instance: http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Leeks-Vinaigrette
[h3]À chacun son goût.[/h3]


----------



## sobaaddict70

jake t buds said:


> Yeah. I suppose. I remember the first time I was able to do a taste test with regular lemons vs meyer. Night and day, as far as I'm concerned, especially with such a elegant dish like the leek salad with delicate flavors. It seems to be an integral part. I substitute regular lemons with more savory dishes or heavy baking as other flavors can strip the meyer of it's uniqueness. Just my humble opinion, though.


Well, Meyer lemons are what I had and what I used. Lots of ways to make this French classic.

Saveur's recipe (for some reason I can't post offsite links, but whatever) has red wine vinegar. Their recipe has: sea salt, red wine vinegar, peanut oil, parsley and white pepper. Jody Williams in her cookbook, Buvette, calls for besides shallots, garlic, olive oil, two different kinds of mustard, sherry vinegar, sugar, salt, black pepper and thyme. If we're talking about 'delicate flavors', then those recipes are wrong, don't you think?

At the end of the day, the only things that matter to me are if it tastes good and it's made well. I'm not a professional chef or even a line cook. I cook because I enjoy it and I post here because I thought members would appreciate the content. I'm starting to think that perhaps my 8 year vacation from this board was the right thing to do.

À chacun son goût.


----------



## jake t buds

> Originally Posted by *SobaAddict70*
> 
> I'm starting to think that perhaps my 8 year vacation from this board was the right thing to do.


I'm disappointed to hear you say that.

Or read that. As it were. . .


----------



## sobaaddict70

It's like...are we really critiquing a recipe?  Do you know how you're coming across to me?  

Wow.

I'll get over it eventually.  If you want to continue this, PM me but as far as I'm concerned, I'm over it.  I know what to expect now.  Kinda disappointed, really.


----------



## jake t buds

SobaAddict70 said:


> It's like...are we really critiquing a recipe? Do you know how you're coming across to me?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I'll get over it eventually. If you want to continue this, PM me but as far as I'm concerned, I'm over it. I know what to expect now. Kinda disappointed, really.


No, we are not critiquing a recipe. If anything, I complimented it.

No, apparently I do not know how I am coming across to you.

Especially when I've been perfectly cordial.

Your tone makes it seem like I insulted you.


----------



## sobaaddict70

Okay.


----------



## koukouvagia

SobaAddict70 said:


> It's like...are we really critiquing a recipe? Do you know how you're coming across to me?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I'll get over it eventually. If you want to continue this, PM me but as far as I'm concerned, I'm over it. I know what to expect now. Kinda disappointed, really.


Please, there is no reason to get upset now. Nobody criticized your recipe, on this site we often talk about ingredients and get into discussions about technique etc. It's meant to be a conversation based on the fact that jake seemed to appreciate your recipe. It was not a critique at all.

We all like all the things you posted here, keep posting and be patient with us as we get to know you.

So..... Meyer lemons eh? Never used them myself, they're hard to find to be honest.


----------



## jake t buds

That settles it. No more internet for me today.


----------



## wesgraham

I had Steak, with Carmalized onions and Bell Peppers. Still a little new to cooking but a friend taught me about cooking the bell peppers with the onions while caramelizing them. Came out way better then i thought it would.





  








_DSC0903.jpg




__
wesgraham


__
Mar 17, 2015


----------



## chefboyog

image.jpg




__
chefboyog


__
Mar 17, 2015








Cant argue with steak.


----------



## mike9

Ribs, greens (collard, mustard and dandelion) and a nice buttery biscuit. Oh and bacon on those greens too - no slacking here.





  








IMG_20150317_184530_zpsf40be6fa.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 17, 2015


----------



## happyhound

Polenta with ground Bison and Italian sausage. A few days ago, but it lingers...




  








polenta with bison & sausage 002.JPG




__
happyhound


__
Mar 18, 2015


----------



## everydaygourmet

Corned Beef Confit.

Anyone ever try to confit corned beef? Had a wild hair up my ass yesterday, had a whole brisket that was cured/corned broke it down and removed almost all the fat and decided to bake it. So I had a bunch of cured beef fat and had a brief thought about trying to make a lardo from it then just decided to cook it down potential for the dog. As it was cooking I added water and then it hit me, beef schmaltz!, why not? So added an onion, black pepper and water and attempted to schmaltz on. The fat did not release as much as I thought even after cooking about an hour. What I got was some clarified fat, not near as much as one would have thought, and a gelatinous mass of interesting cured now somewhat browned wonderfully flavored fat. As I checked the progress of the corned beef was concerned about them being to dry so I drained the liquor to steam my veggies and decided to smear them with the "schmaltz". When they were done and we finally tasted "the experiment" was very surprised at the taste. Was the best corned beef I ever made and the taste was very rich and complex. All in all, something I will now do on purpose and would encourage you all to try.





  








corned beef confit out of the oven.jpg




__
everydaygourmet


__
Mar 18, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

I planted a Meyer shrub by the backyard water feature about 7 years ago.
One.Shabby.Twiggy.Shrub
On clearance at my fave garden center.

I am in south Texas and the lemons are a gorgeous yellow and peak around Christmas.
It has grown into a monstrosity ....bears around (no lie yo) a thousand fruits on average.
My whole block has been coming home to a large gift bag of them every holiday season.
Likewise my spa peeps.
Cannot forget the mailman.

You may see some in the markets from late November to mid January.

This sweet hybrid is low in acid and unless you go straight to an orange there really is no substitute.
Even tho I freeze a gallon or so (cubes) every year I depend heavily on market bought regular lemons for stuff that needs a good hit of pucker.
Like pies and most curds.

Makes great lemonade and bar cookies.
I always use as a sub in my vinaigrettes as my family prefers a lower acid dressing.

Just sayin'

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia

flipflopgirl said:


> I planted a Meyer shrub by the backyard water feature about 7 years ago.
> One.Shabby.Twiggy.Shrub
> On clearance at my fave garden center.
> 
> I am in south Texas and the lemons are a gorgeous yellow and peak around Christmas.
> It has grown into a monstrosity ....bears around (no lie yo) a thousand fruits on average.
> My whole block has been coming home to a large gift bag of them every holiday season.
> Likewise my spa peeps.
> Cannot forget the mailman.
> 
> You may see some in the markets from late November to mid January.
> 
> This sweet hybrid is low in acid and unless you go straight to an orange there really is no substitute.
> Even tho I freeze a gallon or so (cubes) every year I depend heavily on market bought regular lemons for stuff that needs a good hit of pucker.
> Like pies and most curds.
> 
> Makes great lemonade and bar cookies.
> I always use as a sub in my vinaigrettes as my family prefers a lower acid dressing.
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> mimi


That's amazing mimi! In will definitely pick some up next time I see them at Fairway!


----------



## ordo

My best loaf of bread yet. Made with pre-ferment.





  








pan12.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 18, 2015












  








pan121.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 18, 2015


----------



## ordo

Beef tenderloin, onion gravy and salad.





  








Lomo con ensalada.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 18, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

@ordo gorgeous bread.
Just finished off a pork roast....made tacos and I ate my share but suddenly have room for buttered toast with jam.
Dessert dontcha know.....

mimi


----------



## mike9

Went to the accountant this morning - damn she's great.  We went out for a really nice lunch so tonight it was take away Kung Bo Chicken combo & House Special soup.  Ate them right out of the containers too.


----------



## chrisbelgium

ordo said:


> My best loaf of bread yet. Made with pre-ferment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pan12.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 18, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pan121.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 18, 2015


Enhorabuena, ordo! Nicely risen, even fine structure without big holes and a perfect crust. We have a lot of artisan bakeries over here and that's the kind of bread they make. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## genemachine

Dinner with a business partner at a nice little Italian place in town. Antipasti and charcuterie platters, pasta with a butter sauce and black truffles, nice bottle of Nobile de Montepulciano and a couple of grappas. Tax-deductible goodness.


----------



## ordo

Gene: that's a nice Italian dinner.

Chris; thanks. Problem with rich, savory bread is that you end up eating too much bread.


----------



## eastshores

What about .. what you had for breakfast? I'm still watching what I eat but that doesn't mean I can't have a little fun. This is a thin sliced lean pork loin cutlet seasoned with cinnamon and paprika, a dark cherry reduction, a sunny side up egg that I steamed a little using a cloche and should have left it alone.. and half a ripe and juicy bartlett pear /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








breakfastpork.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Mar 20, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

Great looking food everyone. ordo - I like the tenderloin. Looks great. Did you eat it with the bread?

*My Ramenlike Concoction*

Shredded Carrots/ Fake Katsuobushi:

Shrimp Paste in Chili Oil/ Fake Shio

Tare: sautéed onions, carrots, hot

peppers, garlic and pureed, with a

pinch of salt/ Rendered Pork Fat





  








IMG_1146a.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 20, 2015








Slow Roasted Pulled Pork Shoulder





  








IMG_1157-2.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 20, 2015








Partially hard boiled eggs soaking

in the broth for a few hours





  








IMG_1157-3.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 20, 2015








Cooked the noodles in the broth and added them to the bowl

ingredients and tossed, coating them with the flavors and fat;

added homemade beef broth, vegetable broth, pork, and egg.

No green onions so I used water soaked sliced red onion.





  








IMG_1154a.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 20, 2015








It was way better than I had hopped. I was using store bought

ramen noodles after all. Lots of slurping.





  








IMG_1158a.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 20, 2015


----------



## teamfat

A bowl of soup, my take on a ramenlike concoction.





  








soup1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 21, 2015








The broth with the marinated pork strip and veggies. Let it simmer a while.





  








soup2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 21, 2015








Into the bowl with some hard cooked egg and cilantro. I was hoping the red chilies I got at the Asian market would have provided a bit more heat, but I have sauces.


----------



## butzy

I managed to get some kudu meat and turned it into a stew with red wine and mushrooms.

Very tasty but not very photogenic....


----------



## flipflopgirl

Made burgers for the crew .
I skipped the bun and had an egg on mine.
Chopped salad on the side with a drizzle of Meyer lemon and a few drops of oil.

Big change from the nite before..... an entire bag of Reece's pnut butter (Easter) eggs.

Woke up feeling like a new woman lol.

mimi


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Sea food curry*





  








VisCurry4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 21, 2015








More pictures and recipe here; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/85246/my-sea-food-curry


----------



## flipflopgirl

@ChrisBelgium I wish I could like curry.....
Prolly have never had a GOOD one.
Sometimes we would bring home cooked food to share when we knew the unit was gonna be busy.
Like full moon nites lol.

Not everyone is a good home cook .......

mimi


----------



## chrisbelgium

Remind me to make you a curry whenever I land somewhere in your neighborhood, mimi /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif 


> ....Like full moon nites lol.


Ahhhh, good of you to mention this, my werewolf costume is still at the dry-cleaners... bloody stains. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## rick alan

EverydayGourmet said:


> Corned Beef Confit.
> 
> Anyone ever try to confit corned beef? Had a wild hair up my ass yesterday, had a whole brisket that was cured/corned broke it down and removed almost all the fat and decided to bake it. So I had a bunch of cured beef fat and had a brief thought about trying to make a lardo from it then just decided to cook it down potential for the dog. As it was cooking I added water and then it hit me, beef schmaltz!, why not? So added an onion, black pepper and water and attempted to schmaltz on. The fat did not release as much as I thought even after cooking about an hour. What I got was some clarified fat, not near as much as one would have thought, and a gelatinous mass of interesting cured now somewhat browned wonderfully flavored fat. As I checked the progress of the corned beef was concerned about them being to dry so I drained the liquor to steam my veggies and decided to smear them with the "schmaltz". When they were done and we finally tasted "the experiment" was very surprised at the taste. Was the best corned beef I ever made and the taste was very rich and complex. All in all, something I will now do on purpose and would encourage you all to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corned beef confit out of the oven.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> everydaygourmet
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 18, 2015


Can't really follow the instructions and I'm interested. Appreciate if you can break the whole thing down a little clearer.

Rick


----------



## genemachine

Pork loin, wrapped in homemade bacon, smoked over cherry, served on cabbage salad.





  








10914917_863664900338930_4063743178053586323_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Mar 21, 2015


----------



## ordo

Quick bread. No pre-ferment. Just flour, fresh yeast, tiepid water and salt. Only one raising.





  








pan03153.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 21, 2015








I made a bruschetta with a superb local Arbequina oil and sardines.





  








pan03151.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 21, 2015












  








pan03152.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 21, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

Eye of round, roasted yellow spuds, Brussels sprouts & pan gravy.




  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 22, 2015


----------



## eastshores

No photo but had one of the best meals I've had in a while. I picked a bunch of collard greens from the garden, cooked them with lots of garlic powder, onion powder, hot salt, various cajun style mixes, and some vinegar. My buddy did a "beer can" chicken on the grill smoked with a little applewood, it is unbelievable how moist the chicken turns out this way. Roasted corn on the cob, and jalapeno skillet baked corn bread.


----------



## flipflopgirl

@ordo the bread is of course amazing as usual but it is those sardines I keep coming back to.
A lot of my fixation is coming from your skill with the camera but I still want a can or 3 for the pantry.
Do you mind sharing the brand name?

mimi


----------



## ordo

Hey mimi. First let me say that coming from a professional baker like you, i really apreciate your comment about my bread.

Sardines are MELLINO, a local Argentinean brand:





  








sardinas.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 22, 2015








I don't know how to stop eating home made bread, olive oil and sardines. I can't. Another addiction!


----------



## chefbuba

Nothing wrong with that, I could have some for breakfast.


----------



## mike9

That's a killer looking bruschetta Ordo.


----------



## koukouvagia

@chefbuba where do you live? I need to book my flight cause I'm coming to dinner, you are on fire!


----------



## flipflopgirl

Thanks ordo you Tangoland flatterer ;-)
I am still taking baby steps with the long ferment artisan breads.
Also very interested in sprout bread at this time.
Think I may start a thread in the recipe forum.

mimi


----------



## chefbuba

Koukouvagia said:


> @chefbuba where do you live? I need to book my flight cause I'm coming to dinner, you are on fire!


I'm on the Left Coast, OR/WA border........You can fly into Portland or Seattle....That was a pretty simple meal, anyone could duplicate that.


----------



## koukouvagia

chefbuba said:


> I'm on the Left Coast, OR/WA border........You can fly into Portland or Seattle....That was a pretty simple meal, anyone could duplicate that.


Yes but I want to eat everything you make.


----------



## jake t buds

chefbuba said:


> I'm on the Left Coast, OR/WA border........You can fly into Portland or Seattle....That was a pretty simple meal, anyone could duplicate that.


Where exactly? I have in laws in the same location. 35 min from portland and less than 2 hrs from Seattle.

Don't worry, I'm not trying to invite myself over for dinner. . .


----------



## mike9

I started this on Friday - venison heart and beef kidney. Seared off my meat in bacon drippings after dusting with a well seasoned flour. Leek, onion, carrot, not too much garlic, salt, black pepper, worcestershire and oatmeal stout and simmered for three hours till the meat was tender.





  








IMG_20150320_134547_zps60c3556a.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 22, 2015








I let that rest till today and - oh it's so good.





  








IMG_20150322_190802_zpsfc2a978c.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 22, 2015


----------



## teamfat

I've been thinking about getting a better handle on Chinese cooking. Went to the market and grabbed a bag of greens that looked interesting. Turns out it was yu choy sum, a member of the cabbage family. Went for a simple stir fry with garlic and peppers.





  








d1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 23, 2015












  








d2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 23, 2015








Those stalks are tough and stringy. They needed more than just a quick bit of cooking. I have half the bag left, may try steaming them for a few minutes before throwing them in the wok. The leaves and flowers cooked quite quickly. A good first step with an unknown veggie, I'm guessing it will work its way into my cooking on a regular basis, the flavor was quite nice.

mjb.


----------



## eastshores

> Originally Posted by *teamfat*
> 
> Those stalks are tough and stringy. They needed more than just a quick bit of cooking. I have half the bag left, may try steaming them for a few minutes before throwing them in the wok. The leaves and flowers cooked quite quickly. A good first step with an unknown veggie, I'm guessing it will work its way into my cooking on a regular basis, the flavor was quite nice.
> 
> mjb.


Looks good.. kind of like bok choy. Are the stalks fibrous on the outside? I was thinking maybe you could peel them like asparagus.


----------



## cerise

teamfat said:


> I've been thinking about getting a better handle on Chinese cooking. Went to the market and grabbed a bag of greens that looked interesting. Turns out it was yu choy sum, a member of the cabbage family. Went for a simple stir fry with garlic and peppers.
> 
> 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 23, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 23, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stalks are tough and stringy. They needed more than just a quick bit of cooking. I have half the bag left, may try steaming them for a few minutes before throwing them in the wok. The leaves and flowers cooked quite quickly. A good first step with an unknown veggie, I'm guessing it will work its way into my cooking on a regular basis, the flavor was quite nice.
> 
> mjb.


Mmmmm. Your dish looks Deeelish, mjb

So vibrant/colorful and healthy. Is that gahlic I see? ;-) What liquid(?) combo did you use to stir fry? I may have to get another wok -- and try some shrimp and asparagus, etc. Thanks for sharing and the inspiration. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## ordo

teamfat: next try separating the stems and the leaves. Check here: *Yu choy sum*


----------



## teamfat

Cerise said:


> Mmmmm. Your dish looks Deeelish, mjb
> 
> So vibrant/colorful and healthy. Is that gahlic I see? ;-) What liquid(?) combo did you use to stir fry? I may have to get another wok -- and try some shrimp and asparagus, etc. Thanks for sharing and the inspiration. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


Yes, it was a very appealing to the eye, as well as the nose. I used lots of garlic. The sauce was simple, a splash of soy and about 2 tablespoons of oyster sauce from a jar.

And thanks for the link, Ordo.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Chicken thighs boned and skin side down in a dry pan. When they started giving up the goods I basted the meat side till they released then turned. I finished the potatoes and tomatoes in the same fat - delicious and a huge crunch factor on the skin.





  








IMG_20150323_184541_zps8k3hlxdg.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 24, 2015


----------



## ordo

Got to try those potatoes technique Mike.


----------



## mike9

Absolutely - creamy on the inside and crunch on the outside - huge yum factor.


----------



## jake t buds

Last night

*Pan Roasted Halibut*

_Carrots/ Apples/ Sage/ Toasted Hazelnut Rosemary Rice/ White Wine, Butter Sauce. _





  








IMG_1176.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 25, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

Nice! @jake t buds


----------



## mike9

Ha - I've been cooking a lot lately so last night was a large pepperoni, mushroom and green pepper well done and BBQ wings.  Had some for lunch to day and will probably make a BLT for dinner if I eat one.  My wife is out with a friend so I'm playing guitar and catchin' a little buzz.  I hope the new chicks don't freak about my Les Paul through the Trainwreck on 8 - I can't be in the same room with it on 10 - thank god it doesn't go to 11.  Bwahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Tagliatelle verde, smoked salmon, salmon roe*

Sauce; red onion/ garlic/ red chili/ red bell pepper/ fennelseeds/ anis seeds/ parsely stems finely cut/ chicken stock/ cream/ harissa/ tomato purée.

Dish finished with parsley leaves, smoked salmon, salmon roe. On tagliatelle verde.





  








PastaGerookteZalm1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 26, 2015


----------



## genemachine

Lamb stew with chickpeas, tomatoes, almonds, raisins, seasoned with cumin, coriander, turmeric, cinnamon, cloves, garlic.





  








10922367_867476403291113_8040676978141754421_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Mar 27, 2015


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Witlof flammkuchen*

What? Witlof are Belgian endives. Flammkuchen is the german name for the French tarte flambée. This is an experiment going fantastically well.

Halve and braise the witlof on low fire in butter for at least 30 minutes, 45 minutes is better. Add 2 tbsp of water only if strictly necessary. Remove the lid the last 10 minutes to be sure all liquid is gone.

I used a lazy, store bought pizza bottom /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif. Give it a thick layer of sour cream, add braised witlof, a little finely sliced bacon, a good sprinkle of Comté cheese, plenty s&p. Bake like a pizza... mamma mia.





  








Flammkuchen1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 28, 2015












  








Flammkuchen2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 28, 2015


----------



## ordo

Gorgeous 'pizza'. I have a bread dough in my fridge (low temp raising for 48 hours), and i will try it.


----------



## jarmo

Smoked kassler.





  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Mar 28, 2015












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Mar 28, 2015












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Mar 28, 2015


----------



## steveyraff

Our own free range, organic fed, farm raised lamb (Ireland).

Dotted it with skewer holes - rubbed in a paste of fresh Rosemary from the garden, garlic and butter. Then gave it a final rub with olive oil, sea salt and black pepper. I put some onions, carrots and potatoes under it in the roasting tin. I'll make a gravy with the juices for dinner tonight. Couldn't resist carving off a few slices to taste. It's really delicious and the meat is very sweet.





  








20150328_115805_zps2uhxdn8f.jpg




__
steveyraff


__
Mar 28, 2015












  








20150328_120746_zps03x2y5yc.jpg




__
steveyraff


__
Mar 28, 2015












  








20150328_133500_zpsml3bfngu.jpg




__
steveyraff


__
Mar 28, 2015












  








20150328_135615_zpswk7j6kkf.jpg




__
steveyraff


__
Mar 28, 2015


----------



## genemachine

Jarmo said:


> Smoked kassler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jarmo
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 28, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jarmo
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 28, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jarmo
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 28, 2015


Kasseler! Hell, yeah! Cured it yourself?


----------



## ordo

> 20150328_135615_zpswk7j6kkf.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> steveyraff
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 28, 2015


Wow, that's nice!

And Jarmo's food and table, impeccable as always.


----------



## ordo

A snack. Eggs and home made bread croutons (olilve oil, butter).





  








croutons y huevos.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 28, 2015


----------



## genemachine

Swabian-Hall cutlet (and isn't it a beauty!), green asparagus, sauce charcutière





  








11116471_868533689852051_1942023717083655040_n.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Mar 29, 2015












  








11080669_868533746518712_2114557816532518118_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Mar 29, 2015


----------



## lagom

Went to my daughters classmates house for dinner today and they are from China. I honestly dont know they name of anything served but it was absoutly amazing and unlike any "chinese food" ive ever eaten.


----------



## steveyraff

Lagom said:


> Went to my daughters classmates house for dinner today and they are from China. I honestly dont know they name of anything served but it was absoutly amazing and unlike any "chinese food" ive ever eaten.


I've always been very keen on tasting some genuine Chinese food - unlike the cantonese stuff they serve here in the UK and Chinese restaurants. I'm very curious as to if anywhere in China people actually eat dishes like the ones served here in UK.

I've seen many Chinese food documentaries and cook books and the dishes in there definitely look like something I've never eaten before!

PS

This thread always makes me so hungry!!!


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Ossobuco in bianco*

Normally I make this with a saffron risotto. I have served this ossobuco also with polenta fries. This time it's "pommes de terre rissolées" as I know it and google tanslator says you call it hash brown.

To be sure; those potatoes cubes aren't pre-cooked. Just fried on medium low fire for around 30 minutes.





  








ossobuco1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 30, 2015











  








ossobuco2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 30, 2015


----------



## steve tphc

I will bet this was great!


----------



## mike9

I had some roast pork tenderloin left over so I got some nice smoked ham, sliced some swiss and pickles and made a Cuban. Served it with some black beans and yellow rice - nice!





  








IMG_20150330_191519_zpsixydf9qb.jpg?t=1427673053




__
mike9


__
Mar 30, 2015











  








IMG_20150330_191759_zpskdbnvrn9.jpg?t=1427673055




__
mike9


__
Mar 30, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

@GeneMachine I get a little emotional when I see such a piece of beautiful pork. Last time I got a piece of pork that good over here I paid $50 for 3 chops.


----------



## flipflopgirl

We were on the same wave link the other day Ordo.......
A couple of eggs over easy with homemade sprout bread croutons.
Delish.

mimi


----------



## jake t buds

flipflopgirl said:


> We were on the same wave link the other day Ordo.......
> A couple of eggs over easy with homemade sprout bread croutons.
> Delish.
> 
> mimi


That makes three. Kinda. The egg part anyway. . .





  








IMG_1221.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 31, 2015


----------



## eastshores

My winter broccoli has all been harvested and my scallion experiment just resulted in them bolting so I decided why not try to make a play on Pho? The broccoli leaves, stems, and flowers are all edible. The flavor is a little more like a turnip root. The onion flowers on the other hand are delicious. I used the shirataki noodles in this and did a tiny little pork loin roast. Served with bean sprouts, cilantro, and a lime wedge.

Here's the little scraps you can't buy in the store! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








phoscraps.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Mar 31, 2015








And the end result.. it was tasty, the shirataki noodles really do outstanding in a broth type dish like this.





  








pho.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Mar 31, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

jake t buds said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were on the same wave link the other day Ordo.......
> 
> A couple of eggs over easy with homemade sprout bread croutons.
> 
> Delish.
> 
> mimi
> 
> 
> 
> That makes three. Kinda. The egg part anyway. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1221.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jake t buds
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 31, 2015
Click to expand...

I love Easter........cheap eggs lol.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

I bartered the next door neighbor....... his home smoked bacon for my lemon cream cheese pound cake.
Pretty sure we both thought we got the better end of the deal lol.
Tonite BLTs and sliced avocados.
On toasted homemade sprout bread.

mimi 

Oh .
Almost forgot dessert.
Pound cake with berries.

m.


----------



## genemachine

Koukouvagia said:


> @GeneMachine I get a little emotional when I see such a piece of beautiful pork. Last time I got a piece of pork that good over here I paid $50 for 3 chops.


What can I say... I love my butcher. Don't have the receipt any more, but I bought this single chop and about 2 pounds of shoulder and one pound of belly and paid around 25 euros.

EDIT: receipt, not recipe.... posting on cooking sites gets me confused


----------



## ordo

Sweetbreads. Get rid of the membrane, generously S&P, rub with lemon juice and oil. Oven for some 10-15 minutes. Deep fry to get a crust.

I could bribe Satan with these and save my soul.





  








Molleja.JPG




__
ordo


__
Apr 1, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

@eastshores that's a beautiful bowl of soup


----------



## mike9

Pan seared slice of grass fed tenderloin, a very nice, crusty potato and a salad of greens and radicchio.





  








IMG_20150401_183650_zps1cxdczfx.jpg?t=1427850976




__
mike9


__
Apr 2, 2015


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> Sweetbreads. Get rid of the membrane, generously S&P, rub with lemon juice and oil. Oven for some 10-15 minutes. Deep fry to get a crust.
> 
> I could bribe Satan with these and save my soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molleja.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 1, 2015


Oven? Deep fry? I guess that's not the classic technique... but they sure look meltingly delicious. You're killing us Ordo.


----------



## teamfat

I almost tried sweetbreads during the offal challenge. This looks tasty, maybe I'll give it a shot soon.

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

Breakfast, actually....





  








10256571_870649732973780_5901780922465324718_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Apr 3, 2015


----------



## eastshores

Fine looking plate GM.. It's Friday so I am celebrating by firing up the grill.. smoking 4 chicken breast with rib meat (bone in skin on) that I rubbed with spices. Two foil wrapped baked potatoes with butter and garlic salt. Made a mess of cole slaw (I like it more acidic so plenty of apple cider vinegar).. On a whim I decided to roast a whole head of elephant garlic and I'm going to bake up some corn bread. Pictures to follow!


----------



## koukouvagia

What do you think of elephant garlic @eastshores? The one time I bought it it was pretty mild. Id like to use it more and a whole head of roasted garlic sounds like a treat.


----------



## eastshores

Koukouvagia said:


> What do you think of elephant garlic @eastshores? The one time I bought it it was pretty mild. Id like to use it more and a whole head of roasted garlic sounds like a treat.


I like it, in the sense that it is much less pungent than regular garlic. I'd consider it closer to something like an onion but it has that unmistakable flavor of garlic. I let the grill get a little hotter than I wanted but here's what the bulbs looked like. Honestly what I will end up doing is using this as almost a garlic butter to spread on some toasted bread /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








garlic.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Apr 3, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

Yum!


----------



## mike9

I made spatchcock cornish hens, stuff poblanos and sauteed crimini.





  








IMG_20150403_184106_zpsiy47l5zr.jpg?t=1428016975




__
mike9


__
Apr 3, 2015








I got the hens from Walyworld for $2.50/each and they average @ 20 - 24oz per so I stocked up a little. Very good flavor too by the way.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Beautiful plate @Mike9.
What's in the stuffing?
We were out all day and stopped at a new TexMex place.
Prolly won't go back.
The fisherman's beef fajita meat was pretty ok but my tacos (crispy corn tortillas) were prefab.
Taco Bell's are better lol.

mimi


----------



## mike9

flipflopgirl said:


> Beautiful plate @Mike9.
> What's in the stuffing?
> We were out all day and stopped at a new TexMex place.
> Prolly won't go back.
> The fisherman's beef fajita meat was pretty ok but my tacos (crispy corn tortillas) were prefab.
> Taco Bell's are better lol.
> 
> mimi


Thanks Mimi - the stuffing is bacon, onion, garlic, jalapeno, one egg, bread crumbs and a little cheese. I softened the peppers under heat so I could get the stuffing in - they are sturdy peppers.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Sounds good.
Thanks for widening my horizon.
Would have never thought of preparing poblanos any way other than the stuff with cheese, batter fry and sauce with some enchilada gravy dish.
Way tastier than the usual bell pepper I expect.
Will keep this in mind when reaching for the bells next time.
Maybe someone (except me) will eat the whole pepper and not just the stuffing.

Mimi


----------



## mike9

flipflopgirl said:


> Sounds good. Maybe someone (except me) will eat the whole pepper and not just the stuffing.
> 
> Mimi


Poblano is quite good. I couldn't finish mine so for breakfast I'll slice it and brown it in a little butter. My wife cleaned hers out so she's out of luck.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Chervil risotto, tuna and beurre rouge*

- risotto; carnaroli/ chervil/ shallot/ sauvignon blanc/ chicken stock/ Greek yoghurt /seasoning

- beurre rouge; shallot/ red wine/ cream/ butter/ seasoning





  








KervelRisottoTonijnBeurreRouge1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 4, 2015












  








KervelRisottoTonijnBeurreRouge2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 4, 2015


----------



## eastshores

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Chervil risotto, tuna and beurre rouge*
> 
> - risotto; carnaroli/ chervil/ shallot/ sauvignon blanc/ chicken stock/ Greek yoghurt /seasoning
> 
> - beurre rouge; shallot/ red wine/ cream/ butter/ seasoning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KervelRisottoTonijnBeurreRouge1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 4, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KervelRisottoTonijnBeurreRouge2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chrisbelgium
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 4, 2015


Almost looks like a mole, but the purple is unmistakably wine. Really interesting that your color temps are really warm on the left and cool on the right!


----------



## genemachine

White bean stew with homemade bacon and salsiccia.





  








10989235_871182596253827_8927387212660564096_n.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Apr 4, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

Wonton soup

Asparagus, onion, carrot, ginger, soy sauce, garlic chili sauce, roast pork, chicken. Pork & scallion filling for the wontons.





  








wonton.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 4, 2015












  








wonton1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 4, 2015












  








wonton soup.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 4, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

Nice to see my presentation style is being copied.

How flattering!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## eastshores

jake t buds said:


> Nice to see my presentation style is being copied.
> 
> How flattering!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


What are you claiming as yours? The audacity for any artist, particularly a food artist to say they have a style and then attempt some ownership over that, is astounding to me.


----------



## jake t buds

eastshores said:


> What are you claiming as yours? The audacity for any artist, particularly a food artist to say they have a style and then attempt some ownership over that, is astounding to me.


I think you've misinterpreted my comment. My food isn't worth copying. I like it. That's all that counts, really.


----------



## pepper grind

chefbuba said:


> Wonton soup
> Asparagus, onion, carrot, ginger, soy sauce, garlic chili sauce, roast pork, chicken. Pork & scallion filling for the wontons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonton.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 4, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonton1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 4, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonton soup.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 4, 2015


What brand of skins are you using? I've tried all kinds of techniques, but with disappointing results. I like the texture of yours.


----------



## chefbuba

These were Twin Dragon


----------



## pepper grind

chefbuba said:


> These were Twin Dragon


Thanks!


----------



## chrisbelgium

eastshores said:


> Almost looks like a mole, but the purple is unmistakably wine. Really interesting that your color temps are really warm on the left and cool on the right!


You're very right about the colors, they are almost perfectly complementary, not that I aimed for that. This was an experiment and I'm going to refine it. Incredible match of several tastes!

Not the usual risotto as it contains no butter nor cheese but a little yoghurt instead to add some acidity and to tone down the strong chervil. The excess of butter is in the beurre rouge that matches so wel with tuna, beurre rouge is the unidentical twin of beurre blanc.


----------



## eastshores

ChrisBelgium said:


> You're very right about the colors, they are almost perfectly complementary, not that I aimed for that. This was an experiment and I'm going to refine it.


How did you achieve that? I am thinking you are perhaps playing with compositing since I cannot imagine that you could light a shot like that without the color temp affecting the product.

Edit: Maybe a bit of the group leaking into this thread but I was intrigued by what you did here.. maybe over analysis but the plate positioning made me feel things were imbalanced but when I broke into the rule of thirds.. things became more clear. You're creating a tension here. Again, I could be looking way to deep into this but since I know you concern yourself with such things I figured I'd play along.





  








gm.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Apr 5, 2015


----------



## chrisbelgium

I always try to keep in mind a few of the "rules" as mentioned in the group. However, this time it was more aiming at this crazy opposition of the two complementary colors. Opposition makes things interesting and arouse curiosity.

Note; you will find a warm red background light on the left part of the picture and a cold lighting on the right part. That's simply because I have led lights under my kitchen cabinets and a set of traditional small spotlights built in the hood at the left side. Kind of a weird combination where red-ish background light of the hood bleeds in the cold led lighting.

Edit; it would have been a much better composition if the 3 pieces of tuna were not halfway "undersauced" at all. I should have put a little less sauce to just cover the right half of the risotto and then placed the tuna on top, uncovered. That would have looked a lot better. Ah well, next time.


----------



## dcarch

"-----but when I broke into the rule of thirds.. things became more clear---"

For me, "rules" and creativity are mutually exclusive. 

dcarch


----------



## cheflayne

dcarch said:


> For me, "rules" and creativity are mutually exclusive.


Loud and clear on that one. I never understood coloring inside the lines as a kid.


----------



## flipflopgirl

cheflayne said:


> dcarch said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, "rules" and creativity are mutually exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> Loud and clear on that one. I never understood coloring inside the lines as a kid.
Click to expand...

You prolly pressed too hard on your crayons as well and caused them all to be sent to coloring book heaven way to prematurely.
No soup for you!


mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

We had the salad trio well known to every garden club across the south....
Lettuce bed with a scoop of chicken salad ( with cranberries and toasted pecans)......pimento cheese (3 cheese blend with a hit of cayenne) and egg salad (SOMEONE boiled the eggs instead of simmering and a a dozen cracked, no good for dyeing lol).
Assorted crackers and toasted bread points.
Choice of fruit salad or leftover lemon cream cheese pound cake for dessert.

mimi 

Happy Easter!

m.


----------



## jake t buds

dcarch said:


> "-----but when I broke into the rule of thirds.. things became more clear---"
> 
> For me, "rules" and creativity are mutually exclusive.
> 
> dcarch





cheflayne said:


> Loud and clear on that one. I never understood coloring inside the lines as a kid.


This is turning into a more complex discussion, longer and more elaborate than should be discussed here I think. Having said that:

Creativity is a weird thing. Sometimes you need parameters to spark problem solving or thinking outside the box -to use an oft use phrase. Too much freedom can paralyze the mind.

I don't think I've ever met an "artist" with a body of work that doesn't have a message, concept, or idea that defines their art. Even Jackson Pollack had something behind his paint drippings. This idea isn't confined to just the visual arts. Creativity crosses all boundaries. That's not to say someone can't just randomly do what floats into their mind. Free association etc etc. and still be legitimate. I won't count the flakey girl in art school that proclaimed that everything she touches is "art."

Sometimes you need lines so you can color outside of them; Know the rules before you break them.


----------



## cheflayne

jake t buds said:


> Sometimes you need lines so you can color outside of them


Speaking my language.


----------



## dcarch

_"----- Even Jackson Pollack had something behind his paint drippings. ---"_

That sounds fishy to me.   

But back on cooking topic. Pollack fillet was on sale. I made multi-sauced pollack fillet. No rules, no recipe, no idea why I did it.

dcarch





  








pollock%20a2_zpsotbywqbq.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Apr 5, 2015












  








pollock%20a_zpsnes6kpxr.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Apr 5, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

cheflayne said:


> Loud and clear on that one. I never understood coloring inside the lines as a kid.


My son is in preschool and he got an "unsatisfactory" grade in art because he doesn't color inside the lines. My husband (visual artist) couldn't have been more proud. Really, this is a thing to grade a 3yr old on?


----------



## ordo

At a certain age, coloring inside implies the growing and development of fine motor skills. At that short age, motor skills development is more important than 'creativity', which is of course a slippery concept.


----------



## koukouvagia

ordo said:


> At a certain age, coloring inside implies the growing and development of fine motor skills. At that short age, motor skills development is more important than 'creativity', which is of course a slippery concept.


I'm not at all worried about his motor skills lol because there are better ways to measure that than coloring inside the lines.


----------



## jake t buds

Koukouvagia said:


> My son is in preschool and he got an "unsatisfactory" grade in art because he doesn't color inside the lines. My husband (visual artist) couldn't have been more proud. Really, this is a thing to grade a 3yr old on?


Was that unsatisfactory in following direction, coloring skills, or "creativity?"

I agree. Seems like a silly metric for a pre-schooler, but you live in NYC. People get competitive over such things.


----------



## koukouvagia

jake t buds said:


> Was that unsatisfactory in following direction, coloring skills, or "creativity?"
> 
> I agree. Seems like a silly metric for a pre-schooler, but you live in NYC. People get competitive over such things.


There was a set of skills listed on his progress report and one of those skills was literally "coloring inside the lines." The rest of his skills were all met, except for this one and "putting on coat by himself." The tough life of a 3yr old.


----------



## chrisbelgium

dcarch said:


> pollock%20a_zpsnes6kpxr.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 5, 2015


I like your style, @dcarch, I mean that in general. And even more your individuality, a true mark of an artist, not hindered by existing limits (aka "rules") or what others think you should do. In short; you have the mind of a free spirit. Something to be really envious about! Bravo!

Your work above is a perfect example though on how to use a canvas -the plate- which is already the biggest limitation, and to position everything in such a way that it looks fantastic even when adding a seemingly chaotic pattern using bright colors.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Food as art is food (for the soul).
I have always been a free spirit.....
Walking to the beat of a different drummer...
Or at least 2 of my teachers thought so.

Mrs. Spenser was alarmed by the whole marching and drumming thing and had the parents in for a chat (of course it was the late 1970s and anything "out of the lines" ;-) was thought subversive lol.

Mr Allan taught me science and penned the other comment on my last report card from him when I graduated high school"
Think he was just jealous.

The next to the youngest Grand (carries my first name...what a burden lol) has proved to be a carbon copy of myself.
Watch out world!!!

Yesterday was Easter and while we didn't make it to church there was almost an over abundance of love and fellowship at my brothers home.

Lunch was nothing fancy....burgers and potato salad with plenty of bunny shaped cakes for dessert.
As for me.... of course I had to be different .
My contribution was @durangojo 's lemon ice box pie (thank's joey it was a personal request from Frank and he sends you a huge hug)

I suppose this post is long enuf so happy belated Easter y'all .

mimi


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Roast beef, shimeji mushrooms, potato and shallot*

Preparing Easter dinner for only two is a blessing at my age. Plenty of time and no rush at all, that's how I like cooking these days, using ingredients chosen "à la minute" in the supermarket with no previous planning at all, just browsing for what looks interesting to cook. I found this small piece of roast beef, perfectly fit for two persons, and "shimeji" mushrooms. I had to look for this name on the internet, because we call these tiny mushrooms "beukenzwam" which means beech mushrooms, probably because they grow on beech wood? In fact, they are grown in Holland, a country with a reputation on growing all kinds of veggie stuff that ends up on our Flemish plates. These shimeji have an incredible high level of umami and go very well with beef and the rest of this dish.

- Roast beef; kind of "reversed" cooking. The raw meat goes in the oven at 50°C (120°F) for an hour (or more). It has to sit on a rack and there's no seasoning at all, certainly no salt! Then season and sear it in a hot pan on all sides. Rest for 5 minutes. Cut and add fleur de sel.

- Potatoes and shallot; while the meat is in the oven, add whole shallots and 10 minutes precooked grenaille potatoes to a pan with butter and a few sprigs of thyme. Cook on low for nearly an hour. The potatoes will have taken the taste of the shallots and the thyme... devine!

- Sauce; easy long and strong reduction of red wine and aromats, then add veal fond, reduce again. Finally sieve and "monter au beurre"; add a chunk of cold butter and swirl the pan until the butter is dissolved.

- Shimeji; in a hot pan, shortly sautéed in butter.





  








RosbiefBeukenzwammen1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 7, 2015












  








RosbiefBeukenzwammen2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 7, 2015


----------



## justacook415

image.jpg




__
justacook415


__
Apr 7, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
justacook415


__
Apr 7, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
justacook415


__
Apr 7, 2015








Tasting menu at kusakabe San Francisco


----------



## mike9

Cold and damp this week so pasta was in order last night. Fresh pasta sauce with left over minced beef tenderloin. Fresh lasagna sheets sliced semi wide and finished in the sauce. Garnished with saw dust of corse.





  








IMG_20150407_190530_zpswivgkngp.jpg?t=1428417910




__
mike9


__
Apr 8, 2015


----------



## alaminute

Incredible height mike!! Great plate up


----------



## mike9

Thanks - I was impressed myself - the one on my plate deflated /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif, but it was a very tasty dish, the tenderloin flavor was exquisite. I guess I need another crab meat can.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Second post op day and was allowed to remove the wrap and dressings from the knee!
Plus take a short shower which was heavenly.
Clean hair and fresh sheets what more could I ask for.

The DD has been feeding us for the past few days but let her off the hook tonite (after all she did the unbandaging and showering while the fisherman did the sheets.

I had requested one of the "new chopped salads" from Wendy's.
Asian Cashew Chicken.
Dug thru the iceberg lettuce and unearthed some spring mix lettuce, little tiny edamame, six (yes I counted) cubes of chicken, 2 pieces of cuke and the star of the show......really sweet and crunchy red bell pepper pieces.
The packet of cashews I will save for my bug out pack lol.

Don't know what possessed me..... 

Already spent my out of bed time allowance for today......maybe someone will bring me a bowl of cereal.

Help.
mimi


----------



## jake t buds

flipflopgirl said:


> ....maybe someone will bring me a bowl of cereal.
> 
> Help.
> mimi


Awwww. Sorry to hear that.

I bring you a fresh batch of virtual [insert favorite meal here],

a nice hefty glass of [appropriately paired wine],

and the most delectably decadent [insert favorite dessert here].

followed by a peaceful night's rest [after a favorite aperitif]

Cheers -


----------



## koukouvagia

@flipflopgirl oh dear I hope you're better soon. I may have missed a post but what happened to you?


----------



## flipflopgirl

jake t buds said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....maybe someone will bring me a bowl of cereal.
> 
> Help.
> 
> mimi
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww. Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I bring you a fresh batch of virtual [insert favorite meal here],
> a nice hefty glass of [appropriately paired wine],
> and the most delectably decadent [insert favorite dessert here].
> followed by a peaceful night's rest [after a favorite aperitif]
> 
> Cheers -
Click to expand...

I can fill in those blanks lol.



Koukouvagia said:


> @flipflopgirl oh dear I hope you're better soon. I may have missed a post but what happened to you?


Just a life of wear and tear.
Bartending....banquet waitstaff.....catering....farming......nursing.....and baking during all of those.
Mostly retired now and having to repair everything before I can be a full time mimi.
Not all that painfull just irritated that I am having to ask for help.
Typical micromanager.....lol.

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia

I hear ya.  A life of standing can cause damage.  I remember when I used to work in my parent's restaurant as a teenager, even then it was too much for me to be on my feet for that many hours.


----------



## mike9

Have a speedy recovery Mimi - and do what the Dr. tells you especially the PT that's probably being scheduled for you.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Mike9 said:


> Have a speedy recovery Mimi - and do what the Dr. tells you especially the PT that's probably being scheduled for you.


Funny story.
I take a couple of months of PT every year (lower back).
A tune up if you will.
The knee finished blowing out during the 5th session.
In the pool.
The therapist was mortified lol.
No ones fault, stuff happens lol.

mimi


----------



## french fries

Crapiaux du morvan. Now that's French food. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Basically a potato puree mixed with a crepe batter, with diced sauteed applewood smoked bacon, sweated onion, and swiss cheese cubes mixed in. Fried in butter. Can't go wrong.





  








IMG_0020.JPG




__
french fries


__
Apr 9, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

French Fries said:


> Crapiaux du morvan. Now that's French food. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif
> 
> Basically a potato puree mixed with a crepe batter, with diced sauteed applewood smoked bacon, sweated onion, and swiss cheese cubes mixed in. Fried in butter. Can't go wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0020.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> french fries
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 9, 2015


That's awesome. Would it be a no no to want to eat that with some home made mayonnaise?


----------



## millionsknives

Nah. Mayonnaise is french!


----------



## french fries

jake t buds said:


> That's awesome. Would it be a no no to want to eat that with some home made mayonnaise?


Thanks Jake! Mayo? Hmmm why not I guess. If that inspires you... Maybe mix in a little bit of pureed roasted red bell peppers with the mayo? Kinda like a fried finger food w/dipping sauce appraoch... I hadn't thought of it.

I served the crapiaux with braised cabbage.


----------



## koukouvagia

French Fries said:


> Thanks Jake! Mayo? Hmmm why not I guess. If that inspires you... Maybe mix in a little bit of pureed roasted red bell peppers with the mayo? Kinda like a fried finger food w/dipping sauce appraoch... I hadn't thought of it.
> 
> I served the crapiaux with braised cabbage.


It sounds very tasty, I'd like to try making that. Any special instructions? With the richness of the bacon and cheese this may be nice with dijonnaise!

Weird, every time you quote jake I get an email notification that yore quoting me.


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> It sounds very tasty, I'd like to try making that. Any special instructions? With the richness of the bacon and cheese this may be nice with dijonnaise!


Not really, I just kinda winged it really. this is one of those things that'll taste different depending on the ratio of egg/flour/milk (or cream)/potato.. but it would be hard to make it taste bad. Just make sure you get a cheese that'll melt, like swiss, or cheddar, etc... part of the pleasure is biting into one of the piece of cheeses and making long strands between your mouth and the crapiau. At least I think so.


----------



## ordo

A very hydrated thyme dough.





  








pan al tomillo.JPG




__
ordo


__
Apr 10, 2015








I made a sandwich.





  








pan al tomillo1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Apr 10, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

I like a good sturdy bread for sandwiches ...looks good ordo.
What filling did you choose to complement the thyme?

mimi


----------



## ordo

Butter, gouda cheese and prosciutto.

Simple as a sin, but without regrets.


----------



## autumnstar

Tonight was just leftovers but I must say, leftover potatoes au gratin taste really good the second day! I have been cooking a lot this week and tomorrow might do a ham even though we just had for Easter. However, we went to someone's house for dinner and missed out on leftovers so I picked up one for us while they were on sale.


----------



## alaminute

Nice, that's one of the very few times my mom would cook would be a ham and scalloped potatoes on Easter. The ham was always pre-cooked, and the potatoes from a box but she would make it.


----------



## chefmike1962

Cold Coffee and Luke warm leftover soup in between orders. LOL. Ahhh the life of a Restaurant Owner. LOL If I ever want to get hit, all I have to do is make a hot meal. Guaranteed rush, no matter the time of day.


----------



## mike9

Today is Greek Easter so yesterday we had friends over. I made leg of lamb, octopus, string beans and roast potatoes. One couple brought spanakopita another brought baklava and someone brought a nice salad. The only picture I got was the lamb before it went into the oven. I was going to enter the octopus in the seafood match, but got so busy I totally spaced out - oh well. Needless to say we really had a good time enjoying this meal. Nothing like good friends and family to celebrate anything with.

Garlic slices embedded in the lamb. Lamb - slathered with olive oil, thyme, oregano, garlic, black pepper, ground mustard then wrapped in cling with some fresh bay on top. This tempered for an hour before being removed from the cling and going into a 425 oven for 30 min. then reduce to 325 for two hours. Perfect every time. I pulled the bay off when I lowered the heat so it wouldn't burn plus I used some for the reduction I made from the octopus cooking liquid.





  








IMG_20150411_145912_zpsceotbxlz.jpg?t=1428787711




__
mike9


__
Apr 12, 2015


----------



## ordo

Lentils stew.





  








Guiso de lentejas 11.JPG




__
ordo


__
Apr 13, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 15, 2015











  








002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 15, 2015












  








003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 15, 2015











  








004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 15, 2015








I watched a recent episode of America's Test Kitchen, season 14:

Quick and Easy Rib Dinner

MAN! That was GOOD!

A copy&paste from their website:
[h4]Serves 4 to 6[/h4]
Try one of the glaze recipes (see related content), or use 1 cup of your favorite glaze or barbecue sauce.
[h4]INGREDIENTS[/h4]
*2*tablespoons salt
*2*(2-pound) racks baby back or loin back ribs, trimmed, membrane removed, and each rack cut in half
*1*recipe glaze (see related content)
[h4]INSTRUCTIONS[/h4]

*1. *Dissolve salt in 2½ quarts water in Dutch oven; place ribs in pot so they are fully submerged. Bring to simmer over high heat. Reduce heat to low, cover, and cook at bare simmer until thickest part of ribs registers 195 degrees, 15 to 25 minutes. While ribs are simmering, set up grill. (If ribs come to temperature before grill is ready, leave in pot, covered, until ready to use.)

*2A. FOR A CHARCOAL GRILL: *Open bottom vent halfway. Light large chimney starter filled with charcoal briquettes (6 quarts). When top coals are partially covered with ash, pour evenly over grill. Set cooking grate in place, cover, and open lid vent halfway. Heat grill until hot, about 5 minutes.

*2B. FOR A GAS GRILL: *Turn all burners to high, cover, and heat grill until hot, about 15 minutes. Turn all burners to medium-high.

*3. *Clean and oil cooking grate. Remove ribs from pot and pat dry with paper towels. Brush both sides of ribs with 1/3 cup glaze. Grill ribs, uncovered, flipping and rotating as needed, until glaze is caramelized and charred in spots, 15 to 20 minutes, brushing with another 1/3 cup glaze halfway through cooking. Transfer ribs to cutting board, brush both sides with remaining glaze, tent loosely with aluminum foil, and let rest for 10 minutes. Cut ribs between bones to separate, and serve.
[h4]TECHNIQUE[/h4][h3]SPEEDING UP THE PROCESS WITH WATER-WITHOUT WATERING DOWN FLAVOR[/h3]
For their tough collagen to break down and the meat to turn tender, ribs must reach about 195 degrees-a process that takes several hours on the grill. The most effective shortcut is to boil the ribs before they go on the fire. Boiling brings the meat up to 195 degrees in a matter of minutes, at which point the ribs need only a quick stint over the coals to char. But boiling also dulls flavor (and risks overcooking the thinner end of the rib). Here's how we got water to speed up the process-without washing away meaty taste.









*SIMMER IN A BRINE: *Cooking the ribs in a concentrated saltwater solution allows the salt to penetrate the meat, seasoning it throughout and making up for the loss of pork flavor. Because food can never rise above the temperature of its environment, simmering the meat (at about 200 degrees) instead of boiling it (at 212 degrees) means that the thinner end of the rib won't overcook as the thicker end more slowly comes up to 195 degrees. The upshot: moister meat from end to end.

*FINISH ON THE GRILL: *After simmering, the now-tender ribs need only 15 to 20 minutes over the fire (and a few coats of glaze) to develop a nice lacquer and char flavor.

I had tried 'boiling' ribs before with a disastrous result! But this technique was FABULOUS!

I used Noh of Hawaii Hawaiian BBQ Sauce, MMM!


----------



## antonella84

this evening we'll have chicken breast sliced, filled with bacon, edamer and asparagus


----------



## jake t buds

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I had tried 'boiling' ribs before with a disastrous result! But this technique was FABULOUS!
> 
> I used Noh of Hawaii Hawaiian BBQ Sauce, MMM!


Have you been around lately? I don't check every day, but you seem absent. . .

Anyway, I just saw an old Alton Brown show on Stews. He browned short ribs on a flat grill and transferred them to a bowl with tomato paste, S&P, thyme. He then wrapped the whole thing up in heavy duty aluminum foil (one of his favorites) and baked it until the meat fell off the bone, and the connective tissue was dissolved. He separated the liquid from meat, and refrigerated all. Used some of the fat puck at the top of the cold liquid to sauté the veggies the next day, and added the meat and liquid and just heated through. Seemed an odd way to make a stew when you aren't actually stewing anything.

Kind of like boiling ribs, but hey, if it works. . .


----------



## antonella84

20150415_205319_NEW.jpg




__
antonella84


__
Apr 16, 2015








here they are....a very bad pics 

I still can't take decent food pics!!!!!!

on them I put a sauce made with the advanced asparagus diced, curcuma, the backing backgroud of the rolls that was faded with white wine (Vermentino) and a little dash of milk


----------



## genemachine

Orecchiette with homemade salsiccia, cherry tomatoes and sage.





  








10623051_877095652329188_5472603647029447314_n.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Apr 16, 2015


----------



## mike9

jake t buds said:


> Have you been around lately? I don't check every day, but you seem absent. . .
> 
> Anyway, I just saw an old Alton Brown show on Stews. He browned short ribs on a flat grill and transferred them to a bowl with tomato paste, S&P, thyme. He then wrapped the whole thing up in heavy duty aluminum foil (one of his favorites) and baked it until the meat fell off the bone, and the connective tissue was dissolved. He separated the liquid from meat, and refrigerated all. Used some of the fat puck at the top of the cold liquid to sauté the veggies the next day, and added the meat and liquid and just heated through. Seemed an odd way to make a stew when you aren't actually stewing anything.
> 
> Kind of like boiling ribs, but hey, if it works. . .


I'll foil up ribs that I put a dry rub on then low and slow them till tender then they go on the grill for a little caramelizing - the result is delicious.


----------



## mike9

My local Price Chopper has their high end packaged brand's ground "grass fed beef - group raised veal" on a BOGO this week. Normally $5.99/lb making it $2.98/lb - I can't buy brand X beef to grind for that not to mention grass fed, or veal of any cut. Needless to say I'm stocking up. I took two pounds and made meatloaf the other night. Instead of adding pork I added 10oz of sauteed diced mushrooms. It's got a killer flavor with lots of umami. Here it is going into the oven. Sorry not after pic - too hungry, but it was delicious.





  








IMG_20150414_164942_zpsmjikxykk.jpg?t=1429135625




__
mike9


__
Apr 16, 2015


----------



## ordo

Korean style beef. Marinated in pear, onion, soy sauce, sesame oil, ginger and garlic, S&P.





  








Korean beef1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Apr 15, 2015












  








Korean beef2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Apr 15, 2015












  








korean beef3.JPG




__
ordo


__
Apr 15, 2015








In this Asian style you don't need corn starch to 'soften' the meat. After 12 hours its melting tender. As i don't have a barbacue, i just stir fried the meat.


----------



## butzy

I just had left over chicken.....


----------



## mike9

Ordo - that looks really good.

@butzy- that's OK I've had meatloaf for the past couple of days. Gave some to my neighbor and the rest is getting incorporated into lasagna this weekend. I drove into town for a slice of pizza today - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## chefbuba

Slumming tonight, but it went down good!.....Chicken hash w/ two OE eggs, cottage cheese & a glass of milk.


----------



## genemachine

Bob Hyneman said:


> Dinner tonight at my house was basically leftovers. My wife is out of town, my son ate at a friend's and I do not like to cook complex meals if I'm the only person eating.
> 
> My next experiment is likely to involve finding new and creative way to cook duck breast. I watch a lot of cooking contest shows (probably more than half of them), and I am somewhat appalled that on everyone of them the judges seem to think there is one and only one way to cook duck breast, (score it, cook it skin side down until the sub-skin, (sub-cutaneous), fat is reduced, and the skin is crispy, then flip it over to even up the other side and serve it with some medium-complex sauce.
> 
> I am thinking of cutting the skin off, making duck-skin cracklings in a cast iron skillet, then pan-searing the (naked) duck breast in the fat the skins left behind. Finally, top it all off with a simple sauce involving no more than 4 ingredients, (e.g. orange marmalade, an alcohol, and then something(s) acid or salty to offset the sweetness of the marmalade.)


One idea from my side - I once took a duck breast, took the skin off, rubbed with cinnamon, star anise, ginger, salt, pepper, let it rest for a few hours, then smoked it at low temperature over tea leaves. Skin was made separately into crackling. Spring vegetables to go with it. Came out great.


----------



## butzy

Homemade Chorizo meatballs with red & yellow pepper, mushrooms and cherry tomatoes:





  








5 served with basil leaves.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 18, 2015


----------



## cheflayne

Bob Hyneman said:


> I've never heard of smoking with tea leaves though.


It is a technique found in Chinese cuisine.

Here is a dish I did utilizing tea smoking and duck.

*Tea Smoked Duck*, a duck breast seasoned with garam masala, then smoked over Earl Grey tea, thinly sliced, served with a grilled pineapple, christophene, and toasted coconut relish and drizzled with a lightly curried pineapple sauce


----------



## koukouvagia

@ordo that looks fantastic, I just have to try it! What cut of meat did you use for that? And what does cornstarch do?

Finally we're having some good weather and the sun was shining bright and hot today, we had a beautiful day at the park followed by lunch at a new local turkish restaurant in our neighborhood. The rice pudding was to die for. For dinner we're grilling chicken and veg skewers. These have a marinade made with garlic confit, balsamic, and whatever dried herbs I had on hand.





  








veg.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 18, 2015


----------



## cheflayne

Bob Hyneman said:


> Even today, on Thanksgiving, my family buys ear corn in the super market, cuts off the kernels and throws them in the slow cooker to make corn chowder, then we use the corn cobs to slow smoke the family (whole) turkey.


That sounds very intriguing, I can tell that I will play around with some sort of variation of that idea in the future. Do you get a sweet corn smoke flavor by doing that? In the past, I have always used the cobs to make cob stock for corn chowder (sometimes smoking them for smoked corn chowder) or sauces or for liquid for cooking my rice, etc. Have also been known to simmer cobs in cream as a base before making sweet corn ice cream.


----------



## teamfat

@Bob Hyneman I know what you mean about the classic duck breast approach. The other day I was stir frying something and wondered why you never see julienned duck breast in a quick stir fry, for example. Or maybe velvet first like chicken or pork. Something to experiment with somewhere down the line.

mjb.


----------



## jarmo

Chicken sunday.





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 19, 2015












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 19, 2015












  








kana.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 19, 2015


----------



## mike9

Nice Jarmo -

Last night was roast red pepper and tomato soup, a grilled cheese sandwich and popcorn.


----------



## ordo

Say good bye to this wonderful ginseng root. Wife decided to cook it in many medicinal soups.





  








ginger root1.jpg




__
ordo


__
Apr 21, 2015


----------



## mike9

A little fuzzy, but as Lasagna goes it was delicious.





  








IMG_20150420_182450_zpsucodedqw.jpg?t=1429560478




__
mike9


__
Apr 21, 2015


----------



## pepper grind

Mike9 said:


> A little fuzzy, but as Lasagna goes it was delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150420_182450_zpsucodedqw.jpg?t=1429560478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 21, 2015


If you freeze your cheese it won't be fuzzy next time.


----------



## rick alan

Antonella84 said:


> 20150415_205319_NEW.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> antonella84
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 16, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here they are....a very bad pics
> 
> I still can't take decent food pics!!!!!!
> 
> on them I put a sauce made with the advanced asparagus diced, curcuma, the backing backgroud of the rolls that was faded with white wine (Vermentino) and a little dash of milk


I love using Vermentino with veal.

Rick


----------



## medwards

Herb Chicken Soup with Spring Vegetables. I've had tastier soups, but a nice chicken broth soup is always a healthy choice for dinner. And it's very simple to make.


----------



## butzy

I had some ham(hickory smoked) that I found too salty, oyster mushrooms, and cherry tomatoes that needed finishing.

I decided to go the Chinese route as I hadn't done that for a while.

Heated the wok, added oil and some crushed cloves of garlic. When they started to smell nice (20 or 30 seconds or so) I added chili bean paste and the oyster mushrooms. Then added a bit of hoisin sauce and tasted.

Not hot enough to my liking, so added some chili flakes and the whole cherry tomatoes. Finished off with a dash of oyster sauce and a tot of dry sherry.

Came out very good!

Ate it the absolutely non-Chinese way, with a piece of fresh sourdough bread /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Forgot to take pictures though....


----------



## mhatter-1

Hey Mrmexico25, if your fiancee' likes chicken, try grilling some chicken on a grill or Cuisinart grill/griddle to  make it quicker with a balsamic reduction, quite tasty! Good with a side of squash sauteed in butter, salt & pepper.


----------



## jake t buds

dcarch said:


> _"----- Even Jackson Pollack had something behind his paint drippings. ---"_
> 
> That sounds fishy to me.
> 
> But back on cooking topic. Pollack fillet was on sale. I made multi-sauced pollack fillet. No rules, no recipe, no idea why I did it.
> 
> dcarch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pollock%20a2_zpsotbywqbq.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 5, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pollock%20a_zpsnes6kpxr.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> dcarch
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 5, 2015


Hmmmm.

Check this out.

Looks like Jackson and Lee had a thing for the kitchen.

_"As Francesca Pollock, the artist's niece, writes in Dinner's introduction, "He painted the same way he cooked: Endlessly using leftovers; keeping and re-using; trying one color or shape and then another. There was never ever any waste. Painting, like cooking, was a way of living.""_

And yes. There are reasons for why you did what you did!!!!


----------



## flipflopgirl

Cut the back out of a chicken and brined last nite then roasted it today.
Threw off some awesome juices for the gravy ( wish I had payed attention to the spices in the brine)
Mashed potatos and the first spring peas.

Was a pretty large bird and only the two of us so taking suggestions for the leftovers.
Anyone?

mimi


----------



## chefbuba

Chicken salad, apple, walnuts or some of those Texas Pecans, celery, red onion, mayo, crasins, dash of sage.


----------



## teamfat

Enchiladas, soup, pot pies, chicken stroganoff.

mjb.


----------



## cerise

Tetrazzini, Chicken a la king, fried rice, chicken and dumplings.


----------



## alaminute

Was that one dinner, teamfat?


----------



## flipflopgirl

There is enuf leftover for 2 dishes .

We will have chix and dumplings tonite (I use flour tortillas cut in squares for a quick dumpling) as we are having a very rainy and unusually cool spring and then prep buba's chix salad to take on a working weekend (getting the beach house ready to switch hands /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif ) tomorrow.

mimi

@chefbuba did you sneak into my kitchen in the middle of the nite and take inventory of my fridge and pantry?

Keepin' my eye on you bro.

m.


----------



## teamfat

alaminute said:


> Was that one dinner, teamfat?


Could be. Just don't make the soup too rich.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

I Noshed on left overs from lunch out tonight.  Smoked chicken wings, sweet potato fries and while I didn't take them home  I had some of the crispiest onion rings I've ever had.  Like a panko coating and fried just right, maybe finished dry, but they stayed crunchy from start to finish.  Anyway - yeah wings and . . . . .


----------



## mike9

I split a chicken in two, seasoned both sides with a white rub - salt, celery salt, white pepper, garlic and onion powders. I got the idea to prop the wings up with tooth picks so they would be crispy all around and darned if it didn't work like a champ. The results were delicious - all crispy skin and tender, juicy meat.





  








IMG_20150425_181712_zpsy8aak20c.jpg?t=1429923473




__
mike9


__
Apr 26, 2015












  








IMG_20150425_181723_zpsoplywoxd.jpg?t=1429923704




__
mike9


__
Apr 26, 2015


----------



## alaminute

LOL @teamfat, that's a hearty diet. Was roasting a chx, and making stock earlier after reading all this chx talk, and fell asleep. So the stick survived and the chx did not. More stock. Thus dinner ended up being a leftover sandwich my lovely wife bought me while at work.


----------



## bob hyneman

jake t buds said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> Looks like Jackson and Lee had a thing for the kitchen.
> 
> _"As Francesca Pollock, the artist's niece, writes in Dinner's introduction, "He painted the same way he cooked: Endlessly using leftovers; keeping and re-using; trying one color or shape and then another. There was never ever any waste. Painting, like cooking, was a way of living.""_
> 
> And yes. There are reasons for why you did what you did!!!!


I am sorry. I don't like those "painted dishes." I am more of a rustic guy.


----------



## bob hyneman

Teriyaki pork and teriyaki chicken.


----------



## lagom

Went Indian vegetarian last night. Samosas with chickpeas and vegies, curried califlower stew, basmati rice and mango, banana chutney with a nice mint yoghurt to off set the heat. Maybe some day I'll get a clay pot and make nam.


----------



## genemachine

BBQed pork flap over cherry wood, cabbage/romana/radish/carrot salad.





  








11149806_881672031871550_6673471880712950664_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Apr 26, 2015


----------



## ordo

Mike: that's thinking out of the box really. Will try.

Gene: at this very moment i can eat that pork. I'm there in about an hour.


----------



## lagom

My wife and daughter just got back from Spain. Decisions, decisions.





  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Apr 26, 2015


----------



## bob hyneman

India has a reputation for GREAT vegetarian food, so does Nepal.


----------



## teamfat

A couple I pick up regularly for my job came from somewhere in India. When I pick them up at home they usually smell of curry, and it makes me hungry! Luckily the convenience store that sells somosas is just a block from their place.

mjb.


----------



## chefanthonyd

Roasted bone marrow with red onion marmalade.


----------



## jake t buds

chefanthonyd said:


> Roasted bone marrow with red onion marmalade.


Can I have that on a piece of crusty country bread?

Also, keeping with the Jackson Pollock theme that is intended only for me.





  








IMG_0522.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Apr 27, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

Came home from a long day of doc visits only to discover my "baking" fridge/freezer had broken down.

Last time I was in it was 3 days ago.

Had made cinnamon buns and frozen the xtra dough.

Hundreds of dollars worth of stuff down the drain.

I am sad.

Veryvery sad.

Oh yeah....we had pizza delivery for dinner.

mimi

I did salvage the hard booze and liqueurs but everything else smelled of spoiled citrus.

Even the 6 pack of Shiner beer.

Just touching things made me gag.

m.


----------



## flipflopgirl

flipflopgirl said:


> Came home from a long day of doc visits only to discover my "baking" fridge/freezer had broken down.
> 
> Last time I was in it was 3 days ago.
> 
> Had made cinnamon buns and frozen the xtra dough.
> 
> Hundreds of dollars worth of stuff down the drain.
> 
> I am sad.
> 
> Veryvery sad.
> 
> Oh yeah....we had pizza delivery for dinner.
> 
> mimi
> 
> I did salvage the hard booze and liqueurs but everything else smelled of spoiled citrus.
> 
> Even the 6 pack of Shiner beer.
> 
> Just touching things made me gag.
> 
> m.


To make it really bad there were several pounds of assorted nuts that had been vacuum packed.

Opened one and there was some kind of weird mold growing so I tossed every bag.

When in doubt throw it out really hurts when you are talking about your own stuff lol.

m.


----------



## ordo

Now, that's sad news. To comfort you let me give you this notice: i'm out of gas in the whole building for some security reasons. I know, based in past experiences, that i will be out of gas for at least one year. This is happening in my office, where i do most of the cooking and the picks.


----------



## jake t buds

flipflopgirl said:


> To make it really bad there were several pounds of assorted nuts that had been vacuum packed.
> 
> Opened one and there was some kind of weird mold growing so I tossed every bag.
> 
> When in doubt throw it out really hurts when you are talking about your own stuff lol.
> 
> m.


I had to empty my entire pantry once because it was littered with those small grain bugs. They got into everything, but it wasn't nearly as bad as your "accident." 


ordo said:


> Now, that's sad news. To comfort you let me give you this notice: i'm out of gas in the whole building for some security reasons. I know, based in past experiences, that i will be out of gas for at least one year. This is happening in my office, where i do most of the cooking and the picks.


Why out of gas for an entire year? How is that even possible? And you have a kitchen in your office?

Condolences to both of you.


----------



## chefedb

Spring Rolls and Potstickers


----------



## koukouvagia

@flipflopgirl I'm sorry to hear it, it's happened to us all!

@ordo please find a way to keep cooking!

I'd like to share some roast pork with everyone

ne




  








photo 2.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 29, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

ordo said:


> Now, that's sad news. To comfort you let me give you this notice: i'm out of gas in the whole building for some security reasons. I know, based in past experiences, that i will be out of gas for at least one year. This is happening in my office, where i do most of the cooking and the picks.


For some sick reason I feel much better....

mimi


----------



## chefbuba

Feeling nostalgic tonight.... Sloppy Joe's over pan fried sourdough croutons.


----------



## miketoh

Another long day at the "office".... ate dinner around 1130P which consisted of Rice Chex with fresh raspberries. I really need to start eating something at the estaurant or at least stop off somewhere on the way home.

I did "chase" the Chex with a double shot of Aberlour 15 though. THAT was dessert!


----------



## stixandknives

Beef rolled tacos...


----------



## mike9

It was 70 today so I hauled the Weber out of the basement, dusted it off and found my chimney starter. A pound of grass fed beef/group raised veal mix made for some phenomenal burgers tonight along with baked Russet, some really nice grilled sweet corn, a glorious heirloom tomato and a nice fresh brioche roll. 1st great burger of the season - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## jarmo

Ribs...




  








IMAG1499.jpeg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 30, 2015











  








IMAG1500.jpeg




__
jarmo


__
Apr 30, 2015











  








pian.jpg




__
jarmo


__
May 1, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

Jarmo said:


> Ribs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG1499.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jarmo
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG1500.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jarmo
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 30, 2015


Looks great. But I have to say that your tube rack looks like expanded galvanized steel. Galvanized steel is safe, apparently, if you don't use acids on the food. This website talk about acids combining with the zinc to make some kind of salt that can cause mild sickness. They don't mention heat, and how that affects it.

It's from the American Galvanizers Association, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## jarmo

jake t buds said:


> Looks great. But I have to say that your tube rack looks like expanded galvanized steel. Galvanized steel is safe, apparently, if you don't use acids on the food. This website talk about acids combining with the zinc to make some kind of salt that can cause mild sickness. They don't mention heat, and how that affects it.
> 
> It's from the American Galvanizers Association, so take it for what it's worth.


Yes, I am aware of the galvanized steel toxins. Therefore I use only stainless steel...





  








DSC_2191.JPG




__
jarmo


__
Apr 30, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

Jarmo said:


> Yes, I am aware of the galvanized steel toxins. Therefore I use only stainless steel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_2191.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jarmo
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 30, 2015


I couldn't tell really from the first photos. Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## genemachine

Since we are smoking.... Tri-tip over mesquite, Bavarian-style potato salad and a fried egg.





  








11200999_884010548304365_298766033560244060_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 1, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

@GeneMachine I need your recipe for that potato salad, thank you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## genemachine

Koukouvagia said:


> @GeneMachine I need your recipe for that potato salad, thank you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


Cooked potatoes, hard-boiled egg, onion, dill pickles, all chopped, seasoned with mayo, salt, pepper and, essentially, a dash of the pickling liquid from the dill pickles.


----------



## koukouvagia

GeneMachine said:


> Cooked potatoes, hard-boiled egg, onion, dill pickles, all chopped, seasoned with mayo, salt, pepper and, essentially, a dash of the pickling liquid from the dill pickles.


Nice, will try this!


----------



## jarmo

Roti chicken and fried rice.


----------



## steve tphc

[if !mso]><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="1027"/></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapelayout v:ext="edit"> <o:idmap v:ext="edit" data="1"/> </o:shapelayout></xml><![endif]
[h1]




  








Thai_shrimp_soup.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
May 2, 2015







[/h1]
    
I don't know about you, but I must entertain myself with a variety of foods less I fall into a stupor. Periodically I am drawn to the Thai cusine because many of the dishes explode with flavor and aromas that completely enchant and seduce. Thai is not like American fare because so many of the flavors are combined in different ways uncommon to this continent. The mix of lemongrass, ****** lime leafs, and tamarind often find their way in Thai cusine. Try this soup. This is how the Thai home cook prepares this dish.





  








tom_yum_soup_ingredients1.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
May 2, 2015








[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if !mso]><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]
[h1]Thai Shrimp Soup with Rice Noodles (Tom Yum Goong)[/h1]
This recipe is for two large bowls.

Tom Yum Goong is a very popular Thai soup flavored with fresh lemon grass, ****** lime leaves and shrimps. This soup is wonderfully aromatic with a vibrant fresh flavor making it one of my favorite Thai soups. The Thai chili, when put in whole, will not contribute much heat unless a guest breaks these up with their spoon on the side of the bowl to release more heat. The nam prik pao (hot sauce) may also be placed on the table so guest can add their own heat. Thai restaurants will often substitute sliced red jalapeños for the Thai chilies when the Thai chilies are not available. When preparing this dish, there are quite a few ingredients. It is handy, to pre-measure these and group them in little bowls in the order in which the go in so one does not inadvertently forget one or more of these

4 2/3 cups of water

3 stalks fresh lemon grass.

4 fresh ****** lime leafs[sup]1[/sup] (or chopped zest from 1 1/2 limes - not quite the same)

1 Tablespoons tamarind paste

1 pound of whole medium shrimps

1 Tablespoons fish sauce

1 tablespoon Marin

1 teaspoon sugar

3 thin slices fresh ginger root about thumb size (1 ½ inch long) chopped very fine

8 fresh Red and Green Thai chili peppers, whole (more for Garnish)

1/3 small white onion, cut 1/4 inch slices

2 Tablespoons Thai Chile Sauce optional (nam prik pao)

See recipe: Thai_Chile_Sauce.doc

6~8 ounce can straw mushrooms, drained and rinsed

12 Cherry tomatoes, sweet and ripe, cut in halves

¼ cup sliced scallion greens

Few sprigs of Thai Basil

Few sprigs of cilantro

Several sprigs ngò gai culantro

Juice from a lime

½ teaspoon white pepper

Sea Salt

1 pound fresh rice stick noodles

On a per bowl basis:

Several sprigs fresh cilantro

Several sprigs Thai basil

Several sprigs ngò gai culantro

Prepare in advance 6 quarts of unsalted water for heating the noodles. Cover pot and set on stove to boil. As the noodles are done in mere seconds, these will be done last.

Cut of heads and peel shrimp reserving heads and shells for building the initial shrimp stock. Use a very sharp small knife to make a shallow cut along the backs of the shrimps about 1/3 of the way up from the tail toward the thick end of the shrimp. Remove the black vein to be found there.

Trim off and discard tough root ends of the lemongrass. Hold all three lemongrass stalks and crush them somewhat with the spine of a cleaver or mallet; cut into 4 inch pieces, and half these with a sharp knife. Put these with shrimp shells.

Boil 4 2/3 cups of water in a sauce pan. Add lemon grass pieces, tamarind paste, bruise two of the ****** lime leaves (or add half the Lime zest), and all of the shrimp trimmings to the pot and boil 5~6 minutes.

Sieve stock into a bowl pushing down on pulp with a wooden spoon to extract all the juices and discard pulp. Return stock to pot and bring to a boil.

When stock boiling again, add minced ginger, balance of the ****** lime leaves (or the remaining half of the lime zest), fish sauce, Marin, a teaspoon of sugar and the shrimp.

Cook 3 minutes. Add the sliced onion, straw mushrooms, and, optionally, to add heat, add nam prik pao.

Boil for another 4 minutes until the shrimp is cooked through. Add the Thai chile peppers, scallion greens, a little Thai basil, cilantro, ngò gai culantro, and tomatoes. Cook 1 minute. Turn off the heat. Add the lime juice.

Taste to adjust the seasonings with sea salt and white pepper. Place lid on soup until ready to prepare bowls.

Open vacuum bag of fresh noodles. Drop noodles in 4 quarts of boiling water for 5~ 10 *seconds* until they are just right. (As the soup is boiling, and the guest will take a while to gather to the table, the noodles can be firm going into the bowls.) Using a pasta hook, fetch some noodles allowing them to drain a bit then place the noodles at the bottom of each bowl.

Bowl (_v_) the Soup.

Add soup to bowls. Try to split shrimp evenly, and add several sprigs fresh cilantro per bowl, sprigs of ngò gai culantro, and sprigs of Thai basil. Cut a wedge of lime. Put a diagonal slice across the inside middle of the lime wedge to create a slit. Stick lime slice on bowl edge using slit created. (See picture)

On the side, provide a garnish with a small dish of nam prik pao and some chopped Thai chilies marinating in a bit of fish sauce. Provide additional Thai basil, cilantro and ngò gai culantro on a central plate so all can reach.

Notes:
1. 




  








kaffir_lime_leaves1.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
May 2, 2015








Keiffer or ****** Lime leaves are often hard to find. These are not expensive ($3) and may be purchased and flown out by air delivery in 2 days from the <http://grocerythai.com/> or grow a lime tree dwarf on your patio in a pot. (see www.fourwindsgrowers.com <http://fourwindsgrowers.com/>) Dwarf citrus are especially suited for container growing as they can be kept at manageable sizes. Leaves, zest, and juice are used in Thai, Cambodian, and Indonesian cooking. Bumpy fruit. "Both the exceptionally fragrant fruits and leaves of the ****** lime tree play important roles in Thai cooking, imparting unique flavors that have become identified with the cuisine. Any Thai cookbook that alludes to the use of citrus leaves really means ****** lime leaves, the only citrus leaves used with regularity in a wide array of favorite Thai dishes. The luscious perfume and striking flavor of the leaves cannot be easily substituted with other kinds of citrus leaves."

Keiffer or ****** Lime leaves are often hard to find. These are not expensive ($3) and may be purchased and flown out by air delivery in 2 days from the <http://grocerythai.com/> or grow a lime tree dwarf on your patio in a pot. (see www.fourwindsgrowers.com <http://fourwindsgrowers.com/>) Dwarf citrus are especially suited for container growing as they can be kept at manageable sizes. Leaves, zest, and juice are used in Thai, Cambodian, and Indonesian cooking. Bumpy fruit. "Both the exceptionally fragrant fruits and leaves of the ****** lime tree play important roles in Thai cooking, imparting unique flavors that have become identified with the cuisine. Any Thai cookbook that alludes to the use of citrus leaves really means ****** lime leaves, the only citrus leaves used with regularity in a wide array of favorite Thai dishes. The luscious perfume and striking flavor of the leaves cannot be easily substituted with other kinds of citrus leaves."


----------



## flipflopgirl

The trifecta of Texas BBQ .
A smoked meat with 2 sides washed down with sweet tea.
Lightly smoked pork ribs with potato salad and pintos....
The fisherman was satisfied (as was I).

mimi


----------



## teamfat

Tom yum goong is indeed quite tasty. Maybe I'll make a batch of it, but with leftover roast chicken instead of shrimp, so I can post it in the Fowl Challenge.

mjb.


----------



## traceyalbert

image.jpg




__
traceyalbert


__
May 2, 2015








I made this nice Thai red fish curry it was awesome x


----------



## butzy

I made a burger out of the mince that I had left over from making sausages. Had it with homemade sourdough and yellow and red peppers.

Tasty


----------



## chicagoterry

Totally off topic but here is an instance of the US and other English speaking countries divided by a common language:

Every single time I see some one here say they prepared a meal with "mince" I always, always read it the first time as the writer having prepared a meal of "MICE."

Every Time. And for a split second, until my brain reprocesses the word as "mince," it always gives me a turn.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Not in any order...

Pablanos...minced beef...onion.....tomato...adobo paste...ghost peppers...s and p....cumin....rice... crumbled soft cheese and a sweet fruit chutney.

Really really good!

Just opened the fridge and the pantry and went for it.

Been a very long time since I have cooked like that...thanks @teamfat!

mimi

Edit to add mice....

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## flipflopgirl

flipflopgirl said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came home from a long day of doc visits only to discover my "baking" fridge/freezer had broken down.
> 
> Last time I was in it was 3 days ago.
> 
> Had made cinnamon buns and frozen the xtra dough.
> 
> Hundreds of dollars worth of stuff down the drain.
> 
> I am sad.
> 
> Veryvery sad.
> 
> Oh yeah....we had pizza delivery for dinner.
> 
> mimi
> 
> I did salvage the hard booze and liqueurs but everything else smelled of spoiled citrus.
> 
> Even the 6 pack of Shiner beer.
> 
> Just touching things made me gag.
> 
> m.
> 
> 
> 
> To make it really bad there were several pounds of assorted nuts that had been vacuum packed.
> 
> Opened one and there was some kind of weird mold growing so I tossed every bag.
> 
> When in doubt throw it out really hurts when you are talking about your own stuff lol.
> 
> m.
Click to expand...

My good karma account must have overflowed...

The fisherman had cleaned all the coils and checked the MB to price out repair vs replace and we both wrote it off.

Working on muscle memory yesterday and opened this fridge and it was cold.

Waddayaknow.

He was looking guilty when I told him the good news.

Got up and started pulling large appliances out from walls to do a bit of vacuuming lol.

Me thinks someone had salt water and spotted trout on his mind lol.

mimi


----------



## antonella84

this evening I dine with a friend that's on a diet 

so I'm preparing little ricotta and spinach pie served with fresh tomatoes onion ginger and basil coulisse

and fish fillet marinated in orange (juice and zest) and thime with an almond panure

by side crispy gratin zucchini


----------



## millionsknives

Using up ingredients and such. Kind of canh chua, a sour soup. The sour comes from tomatoes and green mango in this case (usually pineapple not mango). Started with a lamb stock and some fish sauce. Puffy fried tofu, shiitakes, ramps, scallions, thai basil, peanut.





  








DSC_1594.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
May 7, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

Had some leftover pork tenderloin, quick dinner of hash & eggs.





  








hash1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 7, 2015


----------



## butzy

Not dinner, but bruch.

Hope that counts as well.

I wouldn't mind eating it for dinner /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

All in one English breakfast. I like to call it farmer's breakfast. even though I am not farming any more.

Bacon, onion, mushroom, tomato and eggs





  








1 - bacon mushroom onion tomato and egg.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 8, 2015











  








2 - ready to eat from the pot.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 8, 2015


----------



## genemachine

From last week:

Fresh frankonian asparagus with a ramps vinaigrette and potato gratin





  








11136138_886872371351516_1627475183933651271_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 8, 2015








And some light pork and beans 





  








10842341_886873128018107_6100929084795506400_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 8, 2015


----------



## chrisbelgium

Gene, indeed, it's white asparagus season.

*White asparagus, ham and sauce Hollandaise*





  








WitteAspergesHollandaiseHespB800x600.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 10, 2015


----------



## genemachine

Classic, Chris!


----------



## genemachine

Sausage day. Homemade Bratwurst with ramps, grilled, served with Bavarian-style potato salad.





  








10983340_887512857954134_7048759635210465837_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 10, 2015











  








11022520_887513234620763_6176669388394016448_n.jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 10, 2015












  








11064670_887513164620770_5721775382880868335_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 10, 2015











  








10842336_887584831280270_6628608542388618351_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 10, 2015












  








11206534_887582071280546_5880012551627549249_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 10, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

@GeneMachine I think we here at cheftalk should all make a fieldtrip and come visit you.

I found a beautiful little yellow squash which I sauteed and then scrambled some eggs with it.





  








squash.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
May 10, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

*Asparagus Soup*
Mild Mountain Gorgonzola





  








IMG_1281.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
May 19, 2015


----------



## antonella84

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif this must be an orgasm for the taste buds!


GeneMachine said:


> Sausage day. Homemade Bratwurst with ramps, grilled, served with Bavarian-style potato salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11206534_887582071280546_5880012551627549249_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> May 10, 2015


----------



## butzy

Thai beef salad





  








5 ready to eat.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 12, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

That looks great @butzy how did you make the thai beef?


----------



## butzy

@Koukouvagia:

It's an incredibly simple dish to make:

Onion and garlic is thrown in a mixture of lemon juice, fish sauce, sliced chili's and a little sugar.

I put the beef on the BBQ and when ready sliced it thinly and put on a bed of cucumber and tomato and topped with the onion-garlic mixture.

Sometimes I put the beef in the onion-garlic mixture for a little while, but I not this time.

It should be topped with fresh coriander (cilantro), but I didn't have any....





  








3 almost done (better).jpg




__
butzy


__
May 12, 2015











  








4 plates with tomato and cucumber-in bowl onion ga




__
butzy


__
May 12, 2015








The steaks on the BBQ and on the left: the plates with tomato and cucumber, the bowl contains the onion mixture


----------



## genemachine

@butzy I occasionally make this completely raw, like a ceviche, letting very thing beef slices denature in lime juice.


----------



## butzy

That sounds good to me as well . Will give that a try next time


----------



## flipflopgirl

Thanks to @chefbuba (FOWL competition entry) I made chicken and dumplings last nite.

The chicken was pulled from a leftover roasted chicken from Sunday.

I also added the leftover gravy from that meal just because it was there.

Outstanding vittles with leftovers for tonite.

mimi

*The bones from the chicken carcass went into bone tub in freezer.

Really got our money's worth from that (on sale 88 cents per pound and organic to boot) bird.

m.


----------



## genemachine

Quick pasta - radiatori, vegetables, olive oil, sage.





  








11219481_888934064478680_6094292674035290392_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 13, 2015


----------



## eastshores

Not a finished dish but I'm thinking of wilting these, with a sauteed mahi mahi filet and a balsamic and cranberry reduction. Something is eating my kale but for the most part the rest of my mesclun lettuce is doing pretty well. Have some radishes in there too.





  








greens.jpg




__
eastshores


__
May 15, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

That is so pretty @eastshores I just want to grab a fork and sit to eat your garden!

How do you wilt greens? Steam them?


----------



## eastshores

Koukouvagia said:


> That is so pretty @eastshores I just want to grab a fork and sit to eat your garden!
> 
> How do you wilt greens? Steam them?


Thanks KK! After rinsing them thoroughly I leave the residual water and usually I will saute some onion/garlic in a little oil then throw the greens into the hot pan and toss.


----------



## koukouvagia

That's how I do it too @eastshores A little wilting goes a long way and allows one to eat a great deal more of the greens.


----------



## spoiledbroth

yesterday I tried my vanilla salt on a steak. it was amazing, as I predicted!!!!  koukou  try it


----------



## mike9

I made Rueben Burgers tonight.  I ground @ 1.8 lbs each of eye of round and corned beef plus 12oz of pork back fat for 70oz. of product.  I trimmed both pieces of beef of all fat and silver skin.  I did a dice on the pork and cubed the beef @ 1" and mixed that together and let it get cold in the ice box.  Then I ran it through my grinder using the medium die and it was perfect.  Grilled and served with melted Swiss, hot sauerkraut and Russian dressing on a toasted bun.  Oh man you really need to try this.  I ended up with 14 5oz. patties from the 70oz.


----------



## alaminute

I'd love to try it mike, how much to airmail that business to AZ


----------



## koukouvagia

Fried rice with vegetables, bacon and egg





  








fried rice.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
May 17, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

That rice looks amazing @Koukouvagia....

Way better than my usual take out of a few days ago!

Did you use brown rice or is that soy sauce?

If brown rice canya lend a girl a hand with your usual technique?

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia

No it's white long grain rice, cooked in the morning and cooled completely. I chopped veggies - carrots, onions, orange and green bell peppers, mushrooms and peas. Chopped some bacon and rendered the far in the wok and set it aside. In the fat I sautéed each vegetable separately and removed. 

Then I sautéed the rice until it began to crisp. I made a little well and cracked 2 eggs in it. Lightly scramble and then stir through. Then I threw in the veggies and bacon and added soy sauce and a drizzle of sesame oil.


----------



## balanso

Tuna with mango and eel souсe.





  








туна.jpg




__
balanso


__
May 19, 2015


----------



## balanso

Tuna with eel sauce and greens.





  








туна.jpg




__
balanso


__
May 19, 2015


----------



## spoiledbroth

eel sauce is... unagi?


----------



## mike9

Unagi is fresh water eel in Japan.  Unagi sauce is a mixture of Soy, Mirin and sugar.  It has a couple other names as well.


----------



## balanso

I bought this sauce /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








соус.jpg




__
balanso


__
May 20, 2015


----------



## chefac

dinner.JPG




__
chefac


__
May 20, 2015








At the request of my Birthday Boy husband we started with Halibut Ceviche, grilled a monstrous bone in ribeye, roasted some Broccolini and the highlight, Trader Joe's tots. Not pictured, a Dijon Espelette aioli.


----------



## mike9

Monstrous ribeye indeed - sounds like a great birthday feast. Man it's great to see all these new faces around here. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

@Balanso Being native Russian I hope you post some of your favorite "home cooking" meals, tips, tricks, etc.


----------



## chefboyog

image.jpg




__
chefboyog


__
May 20, 2015








They called it lambilicious, it was.


----------



## jake t buds

Mike9 said:


> Man it's great to see all these new faces around here. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


Bored with me already? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

I agree, though. Nice to see, but I still wonder where siduri and ordo are, not to mention that hawaiian girl. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

never thought I'd use those damn emoji thingies. . . I don't know who I'm turning into.


----------



## mike9

jake t buds said:


> Bored with me already? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif
> 
> I agree, though. Nice to see, but I still wonder where siduri and ordo are, not to mention that hawaiian girl. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif
> 
> never thought I'd use those damn emoji thingies. . . I don't know who I'm turning into.


I haven't seen siduri here in a long time, kaneohegirlinaz in maybe a month, but I thought ordo posted something recently no? Time goes by way to quickly these days my friend.


----------



## balanso

Course! I could be publish Russian dish, for example boiled potatoes and salted herring with fresh onions /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif. It very popular dish in Russia. More part of American people didn't try herring. It does the seems them, strange product. But it very tasty. When i will cook russian food I will show. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## clairelv

dinner is very important for me . because it seems everyone is so busy at daytime .and it is so happy and easy to be with my friends or family .so it is why i always eat too much at dinner ....but i love it...


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> I haven't seen siduri here in a long time, kaneohegirlinaz in maybe a month, but I thought ordo posted something recently no? Time goes by way to quickly these days my friend.


Ordo is around and posts regularly. It's doubtful Siduri will be back, she's quite busy with her job these days but she's well and still cooking. Kgirl is a mystery to me.


----------



## humasiddiqui

After cooking so much recently for events with our Pakistani-American fusion style I needed to get back to my roots.  My dinner consisted of Basmati Rice piled high with smoky Tandoori Meatballs (I don't have a Tandoor Oven unfortunately so it's a custom spice blend I've created that gets the smoky feel quite close) and a rich tomato based sauce with a side of Raita (yogurt sauce).  Unfortunately local cucumbers weren't looking so great so I went with cilantro in the Raita instead.


----------



## jake t buds

*Lentil Soup*

_Kale/ Carrots/ Mushrooms/ Leftover Rice_





  








IMG_1376.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
May 23, 2015


----------



## oldfart

Bacon wrapped filet mignon, with fresh green beans ( blanched, then cooked in a pan with garlic + olive oil ) & corn on the cob.


----------



## lagom

Pasta with refrigerator sauce, salad and sautéed asparagus.


----------



## genemachine

Spaghetti with fresh sage from the garden, homemade pancetta, garlic, cherry tomatoes and olive oil.





  








11253736_893008347404585_5595489294260562839_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 24, 2015


----------



## oldfart

Bone in chicken breast

Marinade:

orange juice

honey

ginger

brown sugar

basting liquid:

orange juice

rice wine vinegar

salt

pepper





  








chicken1.JPG




__
oldfart


__
May 24, 2015











  








chicken2.JPG




__
oldfart


__
May 24, 2015


----------



## lagom

Made some pizza dough and got some great imported buffelo mozz, olive oil, sliced tomato basil, and anchovie. Ahh pizza, with a nice green salad and a bottle of Cakebread cab ive been saving since 97.


----------



## brianshaw

Pizza, me too. One with tomato sauce and mushroom; one with garlic oil, fresh tomato, oven dried tomato, and dried salami. Both had blend of mozzarella, aged provalone and Pecorino Romano.


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
May 25, 2015








The tomatos were perfect, homemade tomato, oregano bread, and smoked inner loin of beef.


----------



## oldfart

Lagom said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> lagom
> 
> 
> __
> May 25, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tomatos were perfect, homemade tomato, oregano bread, and smoked inner loin of beef.


that looks really tasty


----------



## verm

Perilla and cucumber salad with crabmeat and gochujang - and lots of flying fish roe!


----------



## chefbuba

Stir fried green beans & chicken with oyster sauce, steamed brown basmatti.


----------



## genemachine

Swabian-Hall pork neck BBQed over cherry wood, roast potatoes, roma salad, sage vinaigrette:





  








10835359_895841673787919_1074937711651819435_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
May 30, 2015


----------



## alaminute

Le pigeon. Super underwhelming.


----------



## balanso

Fried piroshki 





  








19.jpg




__
balanso


__
Jun 1, 2015


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jun 1, 2015








It was mothers day here in Sweden yesterday, this bottle went well with the carryout pizza and salad. My last bottle of 97, a sad but tasty day.


----------



## mike9




----------



## teamfat

It has been a while since I kept a chicken whole, and not cut out the backbone for stock. The parson's nose can be quite a tasty treat on a roast chicken.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

The "saddle" has everything I like - skin, the oysters, a little white meat and the pope's nose.  That and the wings are my favorite parts.  I did save the breast cavity for stock though.


----------



## chefbuba

Took a couple pounds of razor clams out of the freezer and made chowder, salad & sourdough bread.


----------



## jtwttaylor

We had tzatziki marinated chicken breast topped with feta and calamata olives, our side was fresh sauteed spinach with butter. I didn't know that marinating the chicken in the tzatziki yogurt dill sauce would make it so tender!





  








Tzatziki Marinated Chicken.jpg




__
jtwttaylor


__
Jun 2, 2015


----------



## kuan

This is my tandoor. Inside the tandoor is lamb.  I also made some tandoori rotis. It was fantastic sitting around the tandoor and eating as the bread and meat fresh as they were coming out of the oven.





  








20150601_193626.jpg




__
kuan


__
Jun 2, 2015


----------



## bob hyneman

I've always had a affection for the Tandoori ideas of cooking in the ground, cooking on a stick, making fresh-baked yeast-less bread (like country biscuits) on an open fire.

Ya wouldn't know it if you talk to them, but country grill-boys and  Indian tandoori-girls have a lot in common, well except for the  beef thing.  But as long as we stick to pork or chicken or fish or venison, there might be a kindred culinary spirit there.


----------



## kuan

Balanso said:


> Fried piroshki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> balanso
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 1, 2015


What's inside?


----------



## mike9

I was tired and wanting something easy so Linguini a la Carbonara with my own twist. Thought I'd better snap this while there was still some left.





  








IMG_20150604_185859_zps5my3ntxk.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 4, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Hawaii 092.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 5, 2015








We're in Honolulu once again and eating all the bounty of the

Sea and Land. Tonight is Ahi Limu Poke, Tako Onion Poke,

Smoked Tako, leftover Huli Huli Chicken thighs that I made,

and steamed rice with furikake and shoyu, oh and from the local farmer's market,

Japanese Cucumbers made in to a quick Kim Chee.





  








Hawaii 091.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 5, 2015











  








Hawaii 090.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 5, 2015











  








Hawaii 089.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 5, 2015








YUM! This is WAY ONO!!

ALOHA!


----------



## genemachine

Vietnamese-inspired chicken wings on napa cabbage and water chestnuts. Weather is brilliant around here, so the BBQ needs to get some exercise:





  








11401534_898288833543203_6289393505207131598_n.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jun 5, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

Great looking food everyone. Especially like those Wings, Gene.

*Softshell Crab Sandwich*

_Watercress/ Thai Dressing/ Tomato/ Ginger Mayo/ Baguette_





  








IMG_1392.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 5, 2015


----------



## mike9

Ribs, steamed corn on the cob and potatoes.  This potato recipe came from Kevin Dundon -

Peel, quarter and par boil potatoes - I did 2-1/2 lbs of Yukon Golds as we had the kids over.  Simmer them till they are just tender on the outside then drain and put back in the pot and give it a good shake you want to rough up the outsides.  Put an appropriate sheet pan on a burner and melt some duck fat then coat the potatoes with it and into a 400 degree oven giving them a turn now and then till they are crisp on the outside and creamy on the inside.  They don't have to be brown they will be crisp though and oh so good.  I highly suggest this recipe.


----------



## chefboyog

Chicken Saltimbocca 
Hasselback Pesto Potato
Julienne Carrot and Turnip
Fried Caper




  








image.jpg




__
chefboyog


__
Jun 6, 2015







Parm Tuille not shown


----------



## mike9

A simple Caesar salad with fresh "everything" croutons", seared scallops, avocado, grated parm and I deglazed the scallop pan with the scallop liquor and drizzled that around the plates for the croutons to soak up.





  








IMG_20150606_183513_zpsohsywubh.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 6, 2015


----------



## bob hyneman

I have always wanted to lean more about the soft shell.

Teach me.


----------



## canele

copper river king salmon


----------



## teamfat

Bob Hyneman said:


> I have always wanted to lean more about the soft shell.
> 
> Teach me.


Step 1: Go to a good sushi place, get a spider roll.


----------



## mike9

Cleaning is a must - there is nothing worse than paying for soft shells that haven't been properly prepared. Here's a good video in english -


----------



## bob hyneman

I can do that.  I might even try it.


----------



## mike9

Meatball Burgers - I made a batch of mix today and decided to make a couple in the grill pan. Served on a toasted Kaiser with garden lettuce, tomato, pickles, a colby/swiss cheese blend and ketchup I made with well - ketchup, balsamic vinegar, anchovy paste, vegetable paste and a shot of Cholula Garlic Chili sauce. Man these were good!! for a side I had microwaved pork rinds - these things are the schizzle Lowrey Bacon Curls - try 'em they are yummy.





  








IMG_20150609_181713_zps9tn1pgb6.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 9, 2015


----------



## phatch

I'm trying to process some older ham before it goes bad. I made some ham fried rice and a ham and broccoli frittata. All very good. And the leftovers work well with the kids.


----------



## bob hyneman

deleted.


----------



## mike9

*????????????????????*


----------



## bob hyneman

Old school, hard ham does not spoil in any length of time I have kept it around.  But it is hard and it is salty.  You could almost drive nails with it. It is like 20 lbs of jerky and it does not need to be refrigerated prior to opening.  In fact you should probably soak it over night prior to cooking. Modern hams are tastier and moister.  They need to be refrigerated, and after opening, will eventually spoil.


----------



## genemachine

Swabian-Hall pork chop, grilled over charcoal with a bit of apple wood, roast potatoes





  








10453048_902014249837328_3795940053118547801_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jun 10, 2015


----------



## lagom

Gene, someday im comming to feast at your house.


----------



## genemachine

Perhaps it works out this year, Lagom


----------



## lagom

This may be the year for octoberfest.


----------



## koukouvagia

GeneMachine said:


> Swabian-Hall pork chop, grilled over charcoal with a bit of apple wood, roast potatoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10453048_902014249837328_3795940053118547801_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> genemachine
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 10, 2015


I could eat pork and potatoes everyday. I'm eyeing that thick strip of fat, yum! Our butchers here try to keep us on a diet and trim everything from all meats.


----------



## teamfat

Growing up back in southern Michigan, northern Indiana, I had one uncle who was a hog farmer. Another uncle was a potato farmer.

I'm branded for life, I concur with @Koukouvagia


----------



## french fries




----------



## genemachine

Koukouvagia said:


> I could eat pork and potatoes everyday. I'm eyeing that thick strip of fat, yum! Our butchers here try to keep us on a diet and trim everything from all meats.


That's the beauty of the Swabian Hall - it really is a breed that puts on the fat, not like lots of modern breeds that are made to minimize that fat. And my butcher honours his pigs and of course keeps it on.


----------



## mike9

I cut up a chicken yesterday morning and got it in the "Angry Chicken" marinade first thing. It's not that angry as my wife doesn't handle heat very well - more like "Annoyed Chicken" /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Very tasty nonetheless.





  








IMG_20150610_185833_zpsh1sgzrzg.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 11, 2015


----------



## wrobelan

Steak with Bobby flay Mesa rub, chilled avocado and cucumber soup with a snow crab topping, and kimchi mashed potatoes. Bobby Flay rub was okay, but the soup and potatoes were amazing.


----------



## chefbuba

Tri tip and roast corn. 




  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 11, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

*Green Curry Noodle Soup*

_Homemade Green Curry/ Rice Vermicelli/ Grilled Chicken_

_Lemongrass Infused Coconut Milk/ __Basil/ __Red Bell Pepper_

_Baby Spinach/ Spring Onions_





  








IMG_1356.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 11, 2015












  








IMG_1357.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 11, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

wrobelan said:


> Steak with Bobby flay Mesa rub, chilled avocado and cucumber soup with a snow crab topping, and kimchi mashed potatoes. *Bobby Flay rub was okay*, but the soup and potatoes were amazing.


I've been to Flay's Mesa Grill and it was subpar, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## brianshaw

Me too, but we had a great meal and dining experience.


----------



## full sack

unnamed.jpg




__
full sack


__
Jun 12, 2015








Compose Salad


----------



## full sack

Compose Salad - the dressing

Plain yogurt
Lemon juice
Minced garlic

Egg yolk
Salt
Pepper


----------



## godilovegoodfoo

Nice use; I really like duck and bet this tasted wonderful.


----------



## chefboyog

You dont make friends with salad.





  








image.jpg




__
chefboyog


__
Jun 15, 2015








Im calling this one fo foo salad for Bob.


----------



## mike9

Some of us were talking the other day about how abysmal most restaurant nachos are. I thought I could improve on that - I did this in two layers and each layer has the same toppings.

1 pound taco seasoned ground veal

1/2 a large onion diced

Round tortilla chips

1 can Goya pink beans in sauce with onion and cilantro (water drained)

Sliced Kalamata olives

Quartered cherry tomatoes

Sliced pickled jalapenos

Shredded cheddar cheese (2% - hey I was trying)

400 degree oven

Fresh cilantro garnish





  








IMG_20150619_184923_zpsnk0w5odu.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 20, 2015








It went three and a half ways and there was none left.


----------



## oldfart

@Mike9

looks awesome Mike!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## alaminute

just got back from my epic dinner vacay, lots of samples to share. Here's le pigeon




  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015








Chez Panisse




  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015








Atelier Crenn




  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015








And the French Laundry




  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Jun 20, 2015








Sorry if that was too much


----------



## chefbuba

Made shrimp & sausage gumbo for dad.




  








gumbo5.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 22, 2015


----------



## mike9

You my friend are a good son /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## genemachine

New batch of Brats for the neighbourhood grill party.Jalapeno sausages. 70/30 lean/fat pork, per kg. 20g salt, 3g pepper, one onion, diced, 4 jalapenos, diced, 2g garlic powder, 2g cumin, 100 ml red wine.





  








1979988_910750018963751_8690107411252409173_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jun 28, 2015












  








10329985_910750102297076_8926997123884208400_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jun 28, 2015












  








11229394_910750002297086_433305705433874147_o.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jun 28, 2015


----------



## ben oliver

Octopus! Made into a stew with wine sauce, served it with some while grain pasta. Delicious


----------



## clairelv

cucumber .  fried with egg . delicious .


----------



## mike9

I made lobster rolls for dinner tonight along with steamed sweet corn. If it's not going to feel like summer at least it tasted like it.





  








IMG_20150630_192818_zpsgm9yrf0s.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 1, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

@Mike9 heaven! Where do you get your lobster?


----------



## mike9

Koukouvagia said:


> @Mike9 heaven! Where do you get your lobster?


Price Chopper has had them for $5.99/lb. for chicks (1lb - 1-1/4lb) the past couple of weeks. Yesterday I noticed the tank was empty so I cruised over to the chiller case and they had two packs steamed for $13.99/ea. I found a pack that had a large and a chick so for $13.99 it weighed in at 3lbs/6oz. Even after shelling it made enough for a half dozen really nice rolls.


----------



## chefbuba

Got a new pizza stone last week, gave it a test drive tonight.





  








pizza.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 7, 2015












  








pizza1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 7, 2015












  








pizza3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 7, 2015












  








pizza4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 7, 2015


----------



## teamfat

Nice pies!


----------



## mike9

I had a hankerin' for steak today so when I saw 1" thick, bone in strip 3 pack for $4.99/lb. I couldn't resist. I set my now defunct gas grill up for close charcoal (closer than my weber) and it really put a nice sear on the product. We enjoyed that with some steamed sweet corn and a really nice SALAD /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif (sorry I couldn't resist). After a nice rest these steaks gave up nothing but flavor. After dinner the coals were still hot so I broke out some marshmallows and toasted them up perfect. I have a plan for some of those in the future so stay tuned.





  








IMG_20150707_190853_zpste64beqw.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 8, 2015


----------



## teamfat

No pictures, but a local market stocked up on prime grade strip and ribeye, anticipating good sales for July 4th cookouts. And as I anticipated, after the weekend a number of steaks found their way in the "used" meat bin. Last night I ate a prime ribeye, just under a pound, for about the price of choice sirloin.

It was good. And I'm out of horseradish.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

> Originally Posted by *teamfat*
> 
> And I'm out of horseradish.


Now that can be a problem especially with cow . . . . . and sometimes venison.


----------



## mike9

I bought a blue steel pizza pan recently and gave it a go tonight. Detroit style pizza - oh it was better than anything I can buy locally. I used a multi grain store bought dough, but I think I'll make from scratch next time it will be more authentic that way.





  








IMG_20150708_185020_zpssrmp75y9.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 8, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

Oysters & steamers from the Willipa Bay about a mile from my house.





  








oysters.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 9, 2015












  








oysters1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 9, 2015












  








steamers.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 9, 2015


----------



## mike9

Made another Detroit style pizza last night. I used regular pizza dough this time, stretched it out to fit the pan and let it rise in a warm place. Made sauce from San Marzano's that I crushed by hand, chopped sun dried tomatoes, dried oregano and basil, garlic salt, sugar, olive oil and a splash of truffle oil and let that rest. I grated equal parts monterey jack and sharp white cheddar and had pepperoni at room temp. 450 oven, rack on top. I pressed the dough down below the lip of the pan and baked for 6 minutes to set it. Then layered pepperoni, then cheese and let that bake for 8-10 minutes, then added a little more pepperoni and ladled sauce on top and finished on the lower rack.

The crust was airy with excellent crunch, the cheese caramelized on the edges and the sauce was delicious. I topped it with torn fresh basil, cut into squares and served. It's getting closer to the real deal.





  








IMG_20150716_184019_zpsn8jffpnj.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 17, 2015











  








IMG_20150716_184033_zpsjmf06s5o.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 17, 2015


----------



## lagom

Tasty looking pie Mike9.


----------



## jake t buds

*Kale and Ham Mozzarella Pizza*





  








IMG_1493.JPG




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 17, 2015












  








FullSizeRender (9).jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jul 17, 2015








onions, garlic, chopped kale, fresh

oregano, chili flakes, white wine,

and double chicken stock


----------



## lagom

Damn it I dont have time to do pizza for at least 2 weeks( weeping as I shake my fist)[emoji]128546[/emoji]


----------



## eastshores

Lagom it's not the same but I recently tried out one of the flat bread brands at the grocery store that you par bake for 2 minutes.. add toppings and then bake again for 4 minutes. Only 120 calories for the bread too.. but it's more like a pizza cracker hahaha


----------



## teamfat

We had Papa Murphy's the other day.

I am SO looking forward to that first pie with fresh from the garden maters....

mjb.


----------



## genemachine

Dorade with some fresh vegetables, olive oil, garlic, lime juice, salt, pepper:





  








11028004_920420207996732_2090405435845364616_n.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Jul 18, 2015


----------



## lagom

My 16 year old came home from Japan last night and brought me a few goodies, god knows what they taste like. [emoji]128512[/emoji]





  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jul 19, 2015


----------



## netyoda

Last night's dinner...

*Thai-inspired Mackerel on Egg-Fried Jasmine Rice*





  








IMG_2447.jpg




__
netyoda


__
Jul 19, 2015








4 mackerel, cleaned and deboned, scored across the skin both sides
[hr][/hr]
*Marinade: *
4 tbs Penang curry paste
3 tbs olive oil
3 tbs lemon juice
1 bunch fresh coriander finely chopped

Mix marinade ingredients thoroughly, place mackerel in an oven dish and brush both sides with marinade. Pour remaining marinade over top of mackerel, Refrigerate for at least 30 mins.
[hr][/hr]
*Rice:* 
1 cup Jasmine rice

2 cups hot veg stock

2 tbs sunflower oil
1 large spring onion, sliced
soy sauce

2 eggs

Pour the oil into a saucepan for which you have a tightly fitting lid
Add the rice and stir to coat the rice grains with the oil

Gently fry the rice for 2 minutes, stirring often

Add the hot stock and bring to the boil

Eeduce to a very low simmer and put the lid on the pan.

After 13 minutes turn off the heat and leave the pan for 10 minutes more.

The rice should be perfectly cooked and all the water absorbed. Give it a good stir with a pair of chopsticks or a fork.
[hr][/hr]
Put the mackerel on a baking tray.

Cook in a hot oven (200 C) for 25 minutes, turning them over after 15 minutes.
[hr][/hr]
Heat a wok and then add 2 tbs oil.

When the oil begins to smoke, add the rice and flatten it down into the wok.

Stir it with chopsticks every minute or so, followed by flattening it down again.

after about 5 minutes, push the rice to the side of the wok so you have some bare metal to work with.

Crack the two eggs and add to this part of the wok, giving them a bit of a whisk with the chopsticks until the yolk and white combine.

Just before the egg is cooked and dry (ie. still a bit wet), use the chopsticks to combine it with the rice, mixing well until the egg is distributed evenly through the rice.

Add 2 tbs soy sauce and stir the rice whilst cooking for another 5-10 minutes.

Add the spring onion just before serving.


----------



## cookware sets

We had some special fried rice with fresh diced vegetables, onions, garlic, chilli, ginger, coriander and diced chicken. Garnish was fresh lime wedge, sliced tomato and cucumber. Also a home made Thai chilli sauce made of sliced chilli, fish sauce, lime juice and a pinch of salt for everybody to help themselves. Once I placed the fried rice on the plate, I put a fried egg on top of it. Looks cool and tastes great. Sorry I did not make a photo, but next time I will make photos.


----------



## letsforker

I attempted a modern re-creation of surf and turd but it was still a bit wrong.  Back to the drawing board!


----------



## letsforker

^^^ just realised my typo.  Meant surf and turf, of course, but the typo wasn't far off, lol.


----------



## teamfat

Surf and WHAT?  Ha ha.

I got lazy and did some crock pot Italian beef. Actually turned out quite tasty. And the other day grilled some turkey thighs in a teriyaki style marinade, also yummy.

mjb.


----------



## stefano1810

Mix of ground beef, sausages, onions, garlic,rice, salt, pepper, time, turmeric, oregano, cayenne, cinnamon, cumin, rapped in blanched cabbage leafs and baked for 1 and 1/2 hours in a dutch oven with tomato sauce and chicken broth.

Great result, very flavorful and moist. A keeper


----------



## chefbuba

Dinner was leftover turkey, stuffing & gravy but made this blueberry cobbler. Fresh local berries, OJ & zest, sugar & nutmeg. Sweet spoon biscuits on top.





  








blucobbler.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 23, 2015


----------



## cookware sets

Good day mate,
I read about your surf and turf. Not an easy dish. I give you my version of it, to help you on your next attempt.
I use a nice porterhouse steak or ribeye or eye filet. Also some nice prawns or lobster tail or anything seafood you fancy. Some garlic, spring onions, white wine, cream, seasoning. 
With surf and turf you also need to get the timing right. Here is a simplified version.
1) sauté your prawns or seafood with olive oil. Make sure the pan is hot. Don't cook the seafood right through, in other words a quick but hot sauté process. Remove the seafood from your pan and place it on a plate without keeping the seafood hot. 
2) add the garlic and spring onions in to the pan and fry it off, add the white wine and perhaps the juice of a half lemon or lime. Add the cream and seasoning to your sauce and let it simmer for a short while.
3) now you grill your steak cooked to your liking. Once your steak is ready, remove from pan, place it on a plate and cover with alufoil to let the meat rest.
4) in the meantime you add the seafood in to the sauce and let it simmer for a couple of minutes. Remember just to simmer your seafood and not boil. Otherwise you end up with tough prawns or seafood. 
5) uncover your steak, plate it and poor the seafood and sauce over the top. Voila!
6) fresh steamed vegetables and rice or potatoes goes well with it. But you may like a salad and chips, this is up to you. 
Tip: I only use beef for the steak, but this is just my preference. 
Good luck next time and I hope I could assist you.
Enjoy


----------



## cookware sets

I made a traditional green Thai coconut curry with Turkey. Here is a list what I used.
Green curry paste (Mae Ploy) from Thailand. Coconut milk and coconut cream, chilli, ginger, coriander, garlic, onions, carrots, long green beans, bamboo shoots, sweet corn kernels, capsicums, white radish and of course turkey breast diced. 
First I fry of the diced Turkey meat. Remove from pan, fry of the garlic, sliced onions, sliced fresh ginger, chilli and the finely diced stems from the coriander. When sautéed off add the green curry paste and fry everything off together. Then add the coconut milk or coconut cream, mix well and let it simmer. After add the vegetables and the meat, let it simmer until the meat is tender and vegetables are cooked. Just before I serve the curry, I add the coriander leaves. Best served with Thai jasmine rice.
Now if you like it really hot, you can make a simple Thai chilli sauce. You need fish sauce, juice of a lime, pinch of salt and sliced red or green chillies. But all ingredients together and serve it as a condiment for everybody to help themselves. The salty taste of the fish sauce will also add a bit more seasoning to your serve. 
It was so yummy that I have to cook it again next week for my family.


----------



## mike9

I made risotto with seared shrimp and a nice salad with olive bread croutons.





  








IMG_20150725_190309_zpsxaoaxgki.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 25, 2015


----------



## eastshores

My buddy got some pics from dinner and put them into some kind of collage. I went out with another friend last night in his airboat and he gigged a huge tilapia (invasive in FL) so we had some fish tacos. I did some reuben sliders on the grill as an appetizer.. we also had plenty of wings.





  








52tsphvq.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 26, 2015


----------



## mike9

Nice Eastshores - I boned out some chicken thighs, seasoned them inside with BBQ rub then rolled and tied them.





  








IMG_20150726_163818_zpschfx4ce7.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 26, 2015








It turned stormy this afternoon so I cooked them in a deep, dry skillet till they rendered out and were crisp all over. While that was going on I made some quinoa in vegetable stock and sauteed some fresh corn, jalapeno, red pepper and garlic in butter. When the quinoa was rested I added it to the veg mix. I served the chicken over that - really delicious and great crunch from the skin.





  








IMG_20150726_182154_zpstxcr7lib.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 26, 2015








Finished up with some pound cake, macerated strawberries, whipped cream, mint garnish and drizzled with a little home made framboise.





  








IMG_20150726_190346_zpsmkwbrjd6.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 26, 2015


----------



## eastshores

Oh man... dat skin tho!


----------



## mike9

Personally I would never buy tilapia in the store, but fresh gigged fresh out's de watta is another story. Nice score /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Yeah rotating those tied thighs was like work, but so worth it.


----------



## cookware sets

image.jpg




__
cookware sets


__
Jul 27, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
cookware sets


__
Jul 27, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
cookware sets


__
Jul 27, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
cookware sets


__
Jul 27, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
cookware sets


__
Jul 27, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
cookware sets


__
Jul 27, 2015








Green coconut Thai curry with Turkey meat. I cooked this dish last night for dinner with my family. I am travelling a lot to Thailand and my lovely girlfriend loves cooking with a passion. I learned how to cook some Thai dishes. I use identical Thai ingrediences. 
The secret is in the preparation. Here is a list of ingredients you need for this dish:
Green curry paste (Ma Ploy) is a green curry paste from Thailand 
Fish sauce
Chillies
Onions and garlic
Fresh coriander, fresh ginger and if you like some fresh lemon grass
Coconut milk or coconut cream
Vegetables like carrots, celery, capsicum, white radish, bamboo shoots, broccoli, green beans and any vegetable you may like
Oil, seasoning
Rice, vegetable stock and fresh limes, (Jasmine rice is traditional with this dish)
Meat: you can use chicken, turkey, veal, beef or pork. In Thailand they use most of the time chicken.
As you can see on the photos, you see the finished preparation, followed by the cooking steps and a typical condiment is the Thai chilli sauce. For that sauce you use the fish sauce, juice of lime, sliced chillies and a pinch of salt. This sauce is served as a condiment for those who like extra spice and heat in the curry.
The fish sauce I talk about is a liquid you can buy. It has a light brown color but the sauce is clear and very salty. It is used in Asia to add a touch of extra seasoning to different dishes. 
The meat I fry off with a touch of olive oil with a few drops of sesame oil seperate and add once I finished frying off the garlic, onions, and the curry paste in a seperate pot. The coconut milk or coconut cream is added after frying off the onions, garlic and curry paste. Now I add the meat and the vegetables. Simmer for an hour. Finish off with the fresh coriander.
Note: if you use beef or pork, you may cook the meat for a while in the sauce first before you add the vegetables. Depending on the cooking time. Chicken and turkey meat can be cooked together with the vegetables as the cooking time is approximately the same.
The rice can be prepared in the rice cooker, I add vegetable stock instead of water and a touch of salt for better flavour.
I hope you like my post and if you try to cook this dish use for the liquid only the coconut milk or cream. Don't add to much extra fluids as the vegetables will release also liquids. The coconut milk should cover all the ingrediences by 90%. I Cooked this dish for 10 people and I used 1.2 litres of coconut milk.
Enjoy


----------



## oldschool1982

Since I had a quick and rare moment of freedom and culinary exercise while at home today, I figured I'd follow @kuan 's advice and pop in and say hello. Certainly been a summer for the record books in the way of life with a teenage child. Sheesh!

Just finished starting dinner for the evening.....Veal Marengo (the more French version). It was originally intended for Sunday supper but one thing led to another and I forgot a couple ingredients. Anyhow, found some nice veal shoulder Saturday at the local k-roger and decided to splurge. Serving it for dinner tonight but the toss-up is between some nice steamed Rice or Gnocchi, in place of noodles. Last time I served it with potatoes but since it's not winter and decided to lighten it up some-what. Try and get a picture of the finished product later.


----------



## millionsknives

Had a crispy chinese pig roast over the weekend. No one ate the head, the fools; jowl is the best part! I took the jowl and put it into a congee I made with sushi rice. If it's good enough to win Top Chef...

Here it is, my pork jowel congee with shiitake, scallions, and some crispy skin chip.





  








11742624_10102275231459729_4728744119558865067_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 27, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

Oh my!


----------



## mike9

Oh Hell yes - I used to buy half a roasted pigs head from Kam Man in NYC - it would last me a few days and was wonderful.

Speaking of pork I scored an end of pork loin today reduced to $1.50. It didn't have much of a fat cap so . . . I did what any sane person would do - I wrapped it in bacon.





  








IMG_20150727_170842_zpsknhhptxg.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 27, 2015











  








IMG_20150727_180734_zpsdlqytw0h.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 27, 2015











  








IMG_20150727_181950_zpshcy6hpqq.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 27, 2015











  








IMG_20150727_182329_zpsjpketsmk.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 27, 2015












  








IMG_20150727_185054_zps9zfsp39a.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 27, 2015








I used a spatula as a prop to roll it over a medium to low flame. That left me free to prep the rest. I pulled it to rest at 130 for 15 minutes uncovered and the connective tissue was very soft and the meat very tender. I made slits in the pork and stuffed with garlic and rosemary before wrapping and tying the bacon on. Then seasoned that with a thyme and garlic infused salt and pepper. For sides it was leftover risotto and a salad with a tomato vinaigrette. Over ripe tomato passed through a strainer with a splash of lemon balsamic, garlic, pepper, anchovy paste, basil and evoo. It was a really delicious meal - I'm on a roll.


----------



## mhatter-1

That looks totally amazing! Even better the dishes one would see on the tube!


----------



## mhatter-1

My favorite wings are breaded, deep-fried, then the wings taking a bath in Frank's Red Hot Sauce, traditional hot wings from Buffalo,N.Y. Liverpool is my hometown, home of the Heid's white coney! Love those things!


----------



## eklmcrn555

Fresh Poblano Corn Chowder


----------



## jake t buds

Meant to post these for the salad challenge. I'll post them here instead.

*Zucchini Pizza w/Salad*

_Purslane/ Mixed Greens/ Fresh Thyme/ Cherry Tomatos/ __Red _

_Wine Vinaigrette_





  








FullSizeRender (11).jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Aug 4, 2015












  








FullSizeRender (14).jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Aug 4, 2015








*Pan Seared Black Pepper Crusted Tuna*

_Donut Peach/ Toasted Sesame Seeds/ Orange Muscat Vinegar_





  








FullSizeRender (15).jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Aug 4, 2015








*Grilled Shrimp Salad*

_Roasted Hazelnuts and Pecans/ Champaign Vinegar_





  








FullSizeRender (13).jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Aug 4, 2015


----------



## eastshores

@Mike9 We wrap the tenderloin with bacon anytime we smoke one for that sexy pork on pork action.. slow smoked bacon is hard to describe.. it's everything bacon should be.

My buddy and I did that today, along with a whole chicken, some baby back ribs, sausages and a side of salmon. We had a large brisket on too but it was not ready for the dinner bell.





  








smokerday.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Aug 9, 2015


----------



## ordo

*Shank and potato stew.*

No tomato paste or wine. Just soy sauce, water, some spices and lemon zest.

At least 3 hours to get the meat tender. Better do it a day in advance.





  








Carnaza, guiso.JPG




__
ordo


__
Aug 11, 2015


----------



## mike9

Looks good Ordo - we finished up "Stubby" one of our roosters I butchered last week.  Wow - fresh chicken is so much better than anything you can get in a store.  Big Boy and Greedy are in the freezer.


----------



## ordo

*Cottage pie*





  








Cottage pie1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Aug 15, 2015


----------



## mike9

I portioned a whole pork loin for the freezer the other day and sliced two chops off the back end the light and dark meat type. I like them for this recipe. I mixed some mayo, olive oil, touch of vinegar, chopped fresh rosemary, thyme and garlic and mixed it all with a little pepper and ground smoked salt. I pounded out my chops then slathered with that mixture and coated in bread crumbs and let rest on a rack till room temp. I enhanced some tomato sauce I made for pizza the other day, set some water to boil and cooked 3oz. of spaghetti while the chops were developing an excellent crust in the olive oil. I moved them to a warm spot then sauteed garden garlic, evoo, butter, pepperoncino and put the el dente spaghetti into that along with some pasta water, romano and some saw dust to finish. That was a side the cutlets were served over the tomato. It was a delicious use of pork and went quite well with a G & T.





  








IMG_20150815_174901_zps6gmg25kk.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 16, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

Slummed it tonight...... Mortadella & provolone sandwich with sprouts & some fritos.


----------



## mike9

I wish I could get good Mortadella it's a must have for a Muffaletta.


----------



## chefbuba

I can't get it anywhere around here retail, order it every couple of months at work when I do Italian cold cut subs for a special. $8lb bologna, whooda thunk?


----------



## teamfat

Mortadella is readily available here in Salt Lake City. A local favorite of mine, The Bayou, makes a good muffaletta.

This talk of fancy bologna brings me a bit of sadness. As some of you may recall my day job is providing non-emergency medical transportation. There was this one fellow I used to pick up at the University hospital and take him up to Bountiful. A decent little drive, gave us time to chat. He was also an avid cook and enjoyed talking about food.  One afternoon we somehow went from high end gourmet to simple comfort food. The net result was that I stopped at a grocery along the way so he could get a package of bologna and a loaf of white bread to make a proper fried bologna sandwich when he got home. Funny!

The sadness, though, comes from the fact that he passed away a few weeks ago, I'll miss him.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Kids are on vacation so it was the grownups turn to get together. I marinated chicken legs and thighs in a mix of cocoanut milk, Greek yogurt, curry, lemon, turmeric, garlic, hot sauce, smoked salt and black pepper for half a day (overnight would have been better). I baked them for an hour @ 300 then onto a hot grill with some cherry and maple for smoke. Simply delicious - tender meat with a great crust. The lower temp kept the moisture in and the hot flash on the grill sealed the deal.





  








IMG_20150816_180725_zpstqepahns.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 17, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

String beans, zucchini & onions from the garden with beef, shrimp & oyster sauce.





  








shrimp_zpsgsj9posw.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Aug 17, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

Nice to see this thread hasn't completely gone dead. It was interesting to see what people eat.  Thanks to those that continue to contribute.


----------



## kuan

Someone else took these pics. This was basically a summer bounty dinner. Heirloom Tomatoes, purslane, lemon basil, EVOO, fig vinegar reduction, with fresh sheep milk ricotta. Crispy pork belly. And then, ALPACA TENDERLOIN!  Rare, served with roasted shallots and garlic. This was really good. Very much like young beef. Then red and gold raspberry shortcake with strawberry sauce. All from the farmer's market.

We also had ground cherries, marcona almonds, couple other types of sheep and goat milk cheese. And a lot of wine.





  








dinner.jpg




__
kuan


__
Aug 18, 2015


----------



## lagom

@Kuan

I was free, and I always bring good wine[emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## mike9

Now that we have chickens we have a new problem . . . eggs . . . and lots of them. So I've been making dishes that use eggs and tonight was Linguini a la Carbonara. The fresh eggs are really unctuous.





  








IMG_20150825_192203_zps44afyx7k.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 26, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

Quiche, it will use up 14 or so, Line a 9" spring from pan with puff pastry. Let the extra hang off the sides.

Mix up 14 eggs, couple Tsp flour, 1/2 cup cream, s&p, fresh grates nutmeg, hand full good parm.

Cut up your protein, pre cook veggies to wilt and drain off liquid. Swiss family cheeses work well.

Add the egg mix to the shell, add the rest and make sure to evenly distribute the goodies within the eggs or else it will all sit on the bottom.

Bake at 350 for an hour or so, you will know when it's done.

Used to do one with Dungeness crab claw meat, asparagus and Gruyere./img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

Another good one is with Bonne Femme potato with bacon. Basically pan fried potatoes with bacon & onion.


----------



## mike9

I made a sausage and onion quiche tonight with assorted cheese and it was delicious. I used a 9" pastry crust, pre baked for a few minutes, four eggs + 2 egg yolks (smallish eggs), cup and a half of cream/light cream mix, salt, pepper, cayenne pepper, chopped thyme and nutmeg. I ladled the mix over and damned if didn't come out good. Thanks for the inspiration Chefbuba - cheers /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

Steak Frites





  








unnamed (59).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 27, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

Nice. 

Got back late from traveling so. . .

I had cheetos with a (generous) glass of merlot and an airplane biscuit for dessert.


----------



## lagom

Tough day today. Knäckbrod with baked liver paté and sweet pickled with a lot of wine. Treatment day for the baby.


----------



## ordo

Designing a desert with spare brownies.





  








brownie & ricotta.JPG




__
ordo


__
Aug 28, 2015








I processed the brownies with cream, white rhum (lots) and a little vanilla extract. To the fridge one night.





  








brownie & ricotta1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Aug 28, 2015








I added a layer of rice flakes, for texture





  








brownie & ricotta2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Aug 28, 2015








And completed with a mix of ricotta, honey, lemon juice and lemon zest, a classic.





  








brownie & ricotta3.JPG




__
ordo


__
Aug 28, 2015








To the fridge until tomorrow.


----------



## mike9

I made pizza. I made sauce with fresh grape tomatoes, garlic, salt, pepper, dried oregano and basil in the blender. I let the liquid drain then put that in a pan with anchovy paste, tomato paste, peperoncino, olive oil, a couple sprigs of fresh basil and parsley, and just barely simmered it stirring till it emulsified. Then I added the solids and let it rest for the afternoon - best pizza sauce I've ever made - delicious. the pie was built with crimini, pimiento, wilted onion and pepperoni. For cheese I used mozzarella, parm and pecorino. Some fresh basil leaves and splashes of sauce at the end.





  








IMG_20150828_183952_zpsj6nb3tfm.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 29, 2015


----------



## kuan

I had cake.





  








20150828_210609.jpg




__
kuan


__
Aug 29, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

Did you make that @kuan ?


----------



## kuan

No I didn't make the cake.  My wife made the cake.  I've made it before though, it's just blackforest cake.


----------



## teamfat

Blackforest cake always brings this to mind.


----------



## mike9

Striper caught off Wellfleet Ma. Absolutely the best striper I've ever had - no comparison to what we get when they arrive in the Hudson River. They feed on shell fish and sand eels while there and the smell and taste is amazing. I pan seared in a very hot skillet then finished with a butter baste and served with fresh steamed corn and a killer salad made with fixins' from the garden.

The star -





  








IMG_20150829_183500_zpsszxdmpzt.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 29, 2015








The plating -





  








IMG_20150829_183635_zpslculafex.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 29, 2015


----------



## teamfat

Very nice. Did fish also, a basic hunk of cod from the market, done with butter, olive oil, vermouth and lemon juice, fresh dill and thyme from the garden. Decent, but I bet yoyr striper was better.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Paella for two - a little challenging to scale down a dish usually made for a crowd. 1 slice of bacon, 2 merguez links, sofrito, bay, Thai basil, salt, peperoncino, black pepper, saffron, 1/2C rice, chicken stock + juice from the 6 shrimp, 8 scallops and 6 clams and a little parsley at the end. I didn't put it in the oven I cooked it more like a risotto before adding the sea food. It was delicious served with sourdough toast as a sop.





  








IMG_20150831_185232_zps4xdhrlcr.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 31, 2015











  








IMG_20150831_185447_zpsanzedbjy.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 31, 2015








Yes it was this good - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif (sorry - couldn't help myself)





  








IMG_20150831_191443_zpsbyr7nxng.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 31, 2015


----------



## french fries

The only way to eat paella.


----------



## butzy

Lemongrass & curry chicken breast with fresh (still warm) sourdough and a garlic-coriander-yoghurt sauce





  








8 plated with garlic-coriander-yoghurt sauce and s




__
butzy


__
Sep 1, 2015


----------



## clairelv

i had very delicious pizza . love it so much .anyone is good at baking pizza ?  share here please !


----------



## clairelv

yummy....


----------



## mike9

clairelv said:


> i had very delicious pizza . love it so much .anyone is good at baking pizza ? share here please !


Do a search for pizza - lots of posts. There is a very good pizzeria in town, but not as good as what I'm making these days.


----------



## mike9

We had a nice piece of pork loin I started yesterday. I made a kickass marinade - garlic, celery and ginger all smashed then rosemary and thyme sprigs, smoked salt, black pepper, a dash of cider vinegar, apple juice and chicken stock. I punctured the meat then put everything in the vac bag and pulled some vacuum. I let that go for 30 hrs. Took it out, let it temper and started it in a 350 oven while the coals for the grill got hot. Meantime I strained and reduced the marinade and finished with butter and raspberry/peach/champagne jam for a glaze. When the coals were ready I banked them and added a fresh corn cob, some soaked cherry and maple and finished it indirectly. Served it with a sweet corn custard - yummy. This pork is good and I'll be making some Cuban's this week for sure.





  








IMG_20150831_112300_zps9csteqwm.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 2, 2015







- nice fat cap -




  








IMG_20150831_112249_zpshbwmo5bd.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 2, 2015








Oh yeah -





  








IMG_20150901_185628_zpsvu7pkh0p.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 2, 2015


----------



## teamfat

clairelv said:


> i had very delicious pizza . love it so much .anyone is good at baking pizza ? share here please !


http://www.pizzamaking.com/forum/index.php

You might get an idea or two from that site.

mjb.


----------



## butzy

Chicken Rujak (Indonesian chicken dish) with rice and green peas





  








ayam rujak-rice-garden peas 2015-08.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 2, 2015


----------



## mike9

Cubans on Kaisers - a good use for leftover roast pork /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif





  








IMG_20150902_181813_zpsrj6ottpp.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 2, 2015








My granddaughter called them "star fish" sandwiches /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## chefbuba

Fresh local coho salmon from the Columbia River grilled over alder with Mae Ploy sweet chili glaze and zucchini fritters.





  








salmon2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Sep 3, 2015











  








zucch cake.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Sep 3, 2015


----------



## mike9

Damn Bubba you get the best seafood - that looks awesome.


----------



## mikey--m

Oh hey, first post on these forums after a long while of nameless reading. Hello everybody!

Went somewhat off the book schmancy with dinner tonight -- had seared skin-on salmon with mirin glazed leeks, zucchini "fries" (cooked with some craaaazy delish smokey bacon I found at a local butchers), pea puree with various herbs and local herb oil jus-ey sauce... Quite decent for just a night of messing around in the kitchen.

Dessert was this lovely orange and almond cake my other half made. Ooh yeah!





  








Photo 31-08-2014 11 37 35 pm.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Sep 3, 2015











  








Photo 3-11-2013 6 20 50 pm.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Sep 3, 2015


----------



## french fries

mikey--m said:


> Went somewhat off the book schmancy with dinner tonight -- had seared skin-on salmon with mirin glazed leeks, zucchini "fries" (cooked with some craaaazy delish smokey bacon I found at a local butchers), pea puree with various herbs and local herb oil jus-ey sauce...


Hey Mikey-m, welcome to Chef Talk. Gorgeous dish, and the dessert looks yummy. The dish should be your avatar! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif





  








900x900px-LL-5b98b045_Photo31-08-2014113735pm.jpeg




__
french fries


__
Sep 3, 2015


----------



## mikey--m

French Fries said:


> Hey Mikey-m, welcome to Chef Talk. Gorgeous dish, and the dessert looks yummy. The dish should be your avatar! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


Thanks! It does bear quite the resemblance to me after a long day at work...

Baked a chicken and stuffing picnic pie for a group dinner, wasn't too sure going in but later on... Oh boy! Sage and onion stuffing, garlic and lemon poached chicken breast and chicken sausage meat that had some herbs and brie (!) in it. Ended up serving it with some pickled pearl onions and chipotle-adobo spiked tomato relish.





  








Photo 30-07-2015 3 01 21 am.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Sep 4, 2015











  








Photo 30-07-2015 4 33 56 am.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Sep 4, 2015











  








Photo 30-07-2015 7 23 48 pm.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Sep 4, 2015


----------



## ordo

Great looking pie indeed.


----------



## laurenlulu

Oh my!


----------



## koukouvagia

mikey--m said:


> Thanks! It does bear quite the resemblance to me after a long day at work...
> 
> Baked a chicken and stuffing picnic pie for a group dinner, wasn't too sure going in but later on... Oh boy! Sage and onion stuffing, garlic and lemon poached chicken breast and chicken sausage meat that had some herbs and brie (!) in it. Ended up serving it with some pickled pearl onions and chipotle-adobo spiked tomato relish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo 30-07-2015 3 01 21 am.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mikey--m
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 4, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo 30-07-2015 4 33 56 am.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mikey--m
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 4, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo 30-07-2015 7 23 48 pm.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mikey--m
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 4, 2015


 Oh my gosh look at that crust!


----------



## koukouvagia

Grilled pork tenderloin steak, rosemary balsamic roasted potatoes and grilled asparagus. 




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 5, 2015


----------



## mikey--m

Ooh, made me hungry for steak! Porterhouse from the corner shop, mushroom pan sauce and green salad with stuffed peppers. Weird mixture but vanished in a blink.





  








Photo 12-08-2013 1 00 15 am.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Sep 5, 2015


----------



## jarmo

Flamed salmon...


----------



## lagom

Nice idea Jarmo. Does it pick up much smoke in the flavor?


----------



## jarmo

Lagom said:


> Nice idea Jarmo. Does it pick up much smoke in the flavor?


No, not really. 
Just a little bit.

It took 1 1/2 hours when the fish was ready to be eaten
About 35 cm from the flames.


----------



## ordo

*Rucola pasta*





  








Rucolla pasta.JPG




__
ordo


__
Sep 7, 2015


----------



## kuan

Hummus





  








20150907_180223.jpg




__
kuan


__
Sep 7, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

More salmon from my neighbor that loves to fish but does not eat fish.





  








salmonfilet.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Sep 8, 2015


----------



## mikey--m

chefbuba said:


> More salmon from my neighbor that loves to fish but does not eat fish.


Oh man oh man that looks good!

Got a bag o' drumsticks, so baked chicken and blue cheese sauce it was. Served it with my favorite creamy potato salad, coleslaw and grilled chipotle dusted corn.





  








Photo 3-11-2013 9 46 40 pm.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Sep 8, 2015


----------



## ordo

chefbuba said:


> More salmon from my neighbor that loves to fish but does not eat fish.


The perfect neighbor!


----------



## koukouvagia

@chefbuba we had a neighbor like that growing up. He set out fishing every morning at 4am. When he found out that we greeks like little fish he thought it was funny, said that he always threw back the little ones. From that point on he kept bringing us fish, daily.


----------



## chefbuba

It's nice , last year he brought me several pounds of cleaned razor clams too. We always invite him over for a nice steak dinner at some point to reciprocate.


----------



## cheflayne

chefbuba said:


> More salmon from my neighbor that loves to fish but does not eat fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salmonfilet.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 8, 2015


Hey @chefbuba love your filet knife, it is basically the same as the one I use.


----------



## chefbuba

That thing has seen 1000's of pounds of prime rib but works great as a filet knife.


----------



## mike9

I thawed out some beef/veal mix and hot Italian bulk sausage so I made meatballs today and a friend with a green thumb gave me five huge Amish Paste tomatoes and I added four of my San Marzanos and made a very simple fresh sauce. Browned the meatballs in oil and finished in the sauce. De Cecco #12 spaghetti finished in the sauce as well - ah bing!!





  








IMG_20150908_183458_zpsnna326sx.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 8, 2015


----------



## teamfat

Tonight was so - so, some baked taquitos. Edible, but fried are better. And forgot the avocado to serve along side.

But a couple of nights ago I did some soup.





  








pork_broth.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 9, 2015








Broth was a 20+ hour steep of pork neck bones, aromatics for the last couple of hours were onions, garlic, star anise and ginger. Pulled out a portion for Karen, then added dried chilies, more garlic, fish sauce and black vinegar for my share. We both got sliced crimini mushrooms, soy sauce and nice slices of char siu pork from Southeast Market. Served over flat Vietnamese style rice noodles, mine garnished with cilantro, scallion and chile oil. Very good.

mjb.


----------



## clairelv

i ate fried eggs last night ! so full /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## clairelv

wooo.......

i love it


----------



## clairelv

the soup looks so great !  but it is not enough for me !!  i always eat more....


----------



## clairelv

great !!


----------



## mikey--m

Veggie bibimbap tonight -- fried brown rice with gochujang - soy - garlic - ginger - shitaake water sauce, pickled and fresh zucchini, corn, sesame oil and butter sauteed carrots, bean shoots, shitaake mushrooms and baked tofu, marinated in the same sauce as the rice was cooked in. Topped off with a lovely runny egg yolk.





  








bibimbap.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Sep 9, 2015








Edit: And I'm just now realizing how massive these new bowls are...


----------



## mike9

Simple meal tonight - a left over meatball in a puddle of sauce with toasted ciabatta spread with garlic/parsley butter and a very nice salad.





  








IMG_20150910_180428_zpsqiyrv5cj.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 11, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

Slummed it tonight.





  








costcochix.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Sep 11, 2015












  








bushbeans.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Sep 11, 2015












  








kfcslaw.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Sep 11, 2015








KFC Slaw


----------



## lagom

Its been a particularly trying day today so I'm slumming it even more than chefbuba.





  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Sep 11, 2015


----------



## mike9

I marinated some 16 - 20 shrimp in oil, garlic, Thai basil, chili paste, salt & pepper. I was going to just flash it off in a pan, but something made me put an egg yolk in the mix then dredge it in bread crumbs and fry in oil and bacon drippins'. Served it with a field green salad topped with pistachios, shaved cheese blend and heirloom tomatoes macerated in a vinaigrette. Slammin' good meal and just enough food - 1/4lb. shrimp each and a bowl of salad.





  








IMG_20150911_191340_zpsmndf6fqq.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 12, 2015


----------



## rick alan

Eh no pictures but pan seared turkey breast slices, sauce of lemon zest, capers, pickled green pepper corns, mushrooms, onion, orange bell pepper for color, white wine and rue, fine garlic slivers last.

Green pepper corns really pair perfectly with capers and lemon zest and give the signature flavor.


----------



## koukouvagia

Spatchcocked grilled chicken basted with lemon/herb/roasted garlic. 




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 13, 2015


----------



## rick alan

Beautiful Kk!

Rick


----------



## mike9

Went to some friends birthday/wedding party tonight and was asked to make roasted vegetables - vegan no less. Hmmmmm . . . OK I went to the farm stand yesterday and bought everything there except the potatoes. (BTW the "vegan" never showed up) I roasted everything separately then panned and reheated before service.

Butternut squash seasoned with evoo, salt, rosemary and fresh bay & eggplant with evoo, garlic and Greek oregano.





  








IMG_20150912_145551_zpsbxeej3ze.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 13, 2015








Fingerling potatoes with evoo, salt, pepper, garlic and thyme & red peppers, red onions, lemon wedges, evoo, salt and basil.





  








IMG_20150912_151249_zpsf78325t3.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 13, 2015








Beets, roasted in the jacket then sliced and marinated in a lemon, mustard, mint vinaigrette then roasted to finish - (these were really good.)





  








IMG_20150912_145615_zpsa55r3gtx.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 13, 2015








I would have opted for better pics, but I put in a half day on this and then had to commandeer four chickens when we got to the party so a full shift for me today.


----------



## mikey--m

Made some tomato base barbecue sauce, got some nice thick pork ribs, braised for a few hours, finished with more sauce, quick flash under the grill and kablamo! Served here with steamed sweet stem broccoli, grilled corn (oh so much butter!) and potato salad. Really digging this whole egg mayo - greek yoghurt - caper - horseradish variation at the moment.

Tangy salad, sweet and melty ribs... what else do you need on a warm Sunday evening.





  








Photo 13-09-2015 11 04 29 pm.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Sep 13, 2015


----------



## ordo

Here's an idea for caterers.

*Meatballs Villeroy*





  








1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Sep 14, 2015








Flour them and stir fry to very rare.





  








2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Sep 14, 2015








Coat with thick Bechamel.





  








3.JPG




__
ordo


__
Sep 14, 2015








About one hour in the freezer to get the Bechamel stiff.





  








4.JPG




__
ordo


__
Sep 14, 2015








Classic dry-wet-dry breading.





  








6.JPG




__
ordo


__
Sep 14, 2015








Deep fry.





  








7.JPG




__
ordo


__
Sep 14, 2015








The bechamel makes the difference. This dish is good with chicken, lamb, beef, etc., etc. The technique is not so simple but once you grip it results are spectacular.


----------



## mike9

Pork loin chop, dry rubbed and done in a HOT grill pan, veg medley of corn, onion, red pepper, jalapeno pepper, garlic with a side salad of baby kale and Italian greens with a horseradish mustard vinaigrette with a glass of pino noir. Nice simple meal. Grill marks baby - yeah!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif





  








IMG_20150915_190617_zpshuxwohea.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 15, 2015


----------



## guster12345

Grilled Cheese!!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## millionsknives

Made Bún riêu, but I didn't have the right herbs! Sad cause I grew it last year. This is a vietnamese variety of perilla used for bún (rice vermicelli) dishes. I grew it last year but I didn't plant any of the seeds this summer 





  








qh00m2T.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Sep 16, 2015








The rest is pretty much right. Shrimp, crab, egg, minced pork, dropped into the soup. It's a pork stock with tomatoes and fish sauce. Fried up some anato seed, and put the oil in for the yellow/red color.





  








12003250_10102359783721319_6401816018095595005_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Sep 16, 2015


----------



## mike9

No pics was too busy, but I made carnitas with thin pork chops that I trimmed and marinated overnight and grilled over coals.  Made a tangy lime based slaw and yellow Basmati rice.  I browned corn tortillas on the fire and then built our tacos with pork, queso fresco, slaw and a sauce I made from the marinade.  Simple, fun and delicious.


----------



## lagom

Went UK today with roast beef, mushy peas and mash with red leicester. Eaton mess for dessert. Now sipping some jonny walker and enjoying a few bits of Swedish chocolate.




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Sep 18, 2015


----------



## cheflayne

I made a loose adaptation of kuku paka (coconut chicken). It is a Kenyan curry dish.

I used chicken thighs that I marinated in ginger, garlic, bird's eye chilies, and lemon juice.

For the sauce, I put heirloom tomato, onion, bird's eye chilies, fresh coconut and toasted cumin into a blender and made a paste which I sauteed until darkened and thickened.

Added chicken and sauteed briefly, lidded and turned heat to low for about 10. Uncovered and added coconut milk. Simmered another 10 or so.

Turned heat of and added cilantro and lemon juice and then took a few liberties and departed from traditional by also adding diced heirloom tomatoes and lacinato kale. Also it is usually served over white rice, but I made an accompaniment of brown rice, toasted buckwheat groats, farro, lentils, carrots, and cilantro.





  








IMG_0408.JPG




__
cheflayne


__
Sep 20, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

Looks good cheflayne. Beats my leftover salisbury steak & mash.


----------



## barlito

We had leftovers...Moroccan chicken stew on couscous and a spanakopita with a mushroom bacon layer and artichokes added to the spinach layer.  It was yummy.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Wow guys, everything looks great, I know I've been absent for awhile, but I look in from time to time.

Not feeling 100%, so I made a soul warming "local island" fave





  








032.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 21, 2015








a LARGE bowl of Chicken Long Rice... MMM, I feel much better now

ALOHA!


----------



## teamfat

K Girl, you might appreciate what I had for dinner last night.





  








poke_bowl.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 21, 2015








At the bottom of the bowl is sushi rice, seasoned with sushi vinegar and flakes of nori. I think I put about two scoops in. On top of the hot rice is a well chilled mix of raw salmon, cucumber, onion, sesame seeds, cayenne and red bell, which was seasoned with some soy and black vinegar. Topped with another sprinkle of sesame seeds, furikake and since fresh seaweed is a bit hard to find here in Utah, chopped purslane. The purslane, peppers and cucumber were all fresh from the garden.

A bite with the hot rice and cold fish dancing together on your tongue is just wonderful.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@teamfat WAHOO MJB!

That's some kinda ONO-LICIOUS!

Love, love, LOVE furikake, our preference is the Nori Komi Furikake

Recently, I made Lomi Lomi Salmon with Kalua Pig and Cabbage, oh and steamed white rice





  








005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 21, 2015











  








006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 21, 2015








MOST ONO!


----------



## pepper grind

I don't know if there is such a thing, but I had some stock that was going to go bad if I didn't use it, so made French onion bacon Swiss mushroom hamburger soup. Was basically beef base with ground moose and caramelized onions then topped with a baguette that I smothered in tomato paste, bacon, sautéed shiitake, and broiled cheese until it browned. And yes, of course I added a pickle. Don't judge me!


----------



## kfioretti

garden ramen.jpg




__
kfioretti


__
Sep 21, 2015








Jumping on the recent popularity of ramen dishes and the ripening of my garden, I made one with the noodles cooked in black krim tomato water, cosmic purple carrots, black bell peppers, shisito peppers, Japanese leeks, Thai dragon chile, krul celery, and red and green carrot tops. Topped it all with a little sesame oil, unagi sushi sauce, fresno chile hot sauce, and white garlic chive flowers.


----------



## teamfat

With the advent of autumn here in the northern hemisphere I am sure we will be seeing more warm and hearty soups, stews, braises and such. Works for me.

mjb.


----------



## lzabierek

I made sage brined porkchops w/ a browned butter sage sauce. Roasted garlic mashed potatoes & bourbon glazed carrots.


----------



## chefbuba

I made beef & barley soup last night. Still in the mid 60's during the day but cools off late afternoon. Grilled cheese on sourdough rye & slaw also.


----------



## ordo

I'm roasting a chicken with Seven Spices rub.





  








Pata muslo1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Sep 23, 2015


----------



## guster12345

Fancy meatloaf


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

YO my CT peeps! I haven't been around much, kinda under the weather so to speak...

so I toggled back over all of the photos of this thread, KAZOWIE! You guys rock it!





  








001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 23, 2015








Busy, busy, busy today, so I found a coupla leftover provolone & pancetta stuffed chicken breasts that I had made a bit back and made these into hearty supper sandwiches on hard rolls, some lettuce and slice tomatoes.

A side salad, a hand full of kettle chips and dessert later this evening.


----------



## koukouvagia

lzabierek said:


> I made sage brined porkchops w/ a browned butter sage sauce. Roasted garlic mashed potatoes & bourbon glazed carrots.


Yum I'm making this next time I do pork chops! These are the ones I did last night. Boneless pork chops with a lemon dijon cream sauce





  








pork chop2.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 24, 2015


----------



## mike9

Didn't have my phone, but we had garden tomatoes marinated in a nice vinaigrette with fresh basil and shaved cheese spooned over field greens, a fresh avocado dusted with lemon and sea salt and bison medallions (whatever that means) seared over hot coals.  Really a delicious meal the cut my wife ended up with was different than mine - I had to work for my tender - slice, flip and then slice against the grain while hers was perfect.  Excellent meat though and very well flavored.  Not a stitch of marbling to be found just sayin'.  It was marked down $3 so I thought what the hell right?


----------



## rick alan

Mike9 said:


> It was marked down $3 so I thought what the hell right?


We get a lot of 50% markdowns around here so when I see $3 off a $15-25 package of meat it just isn't enough to turn me on. I find the bigger the markdown the better it goes down. Same with wine.

Rick


----------



## mike9

I was $9.99 marked down so $6.99.  I won't buy for retail either.  That said a good friend of mine left Wednesday for Quebec to go moose hunting.  Hopefully he'll bag one and I'll help with the butchery again.  Would be nice to be grilling up some moose meat next week.


----------



## french fries

Mike9 said:


> bison medallions (whatever that means)


My local supermarket just started selling beef medallions. Apparently it just means that the meat was shaped like a medaillon (cut, then tied with butcher string). They sell sirloin medaillons, rib eye medaillons, filet mignon medaillons, etc.... all at vastly different prices.


----------



## mike9

Busy day today so a simple dish of pasta cooked in clam juice with grape tomatoes, onion, garlic, basil, peperoncino, salt, olive oil all cooked in the same pan. I pulled the pasta at al dente and reduced the liquid a little then added whole baby clams then served in bowls. It was quite delicious.





  








IMG_20150925_183629_zpsxfzcciiy.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 26, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

@kaneohegirlinaz I seared some pork chops until they got color then removed from the pan. In the juices I sautéed shallot and garlic then deglazed with lemon juice and vermouth. Seasoned and added fresh oregano and thyme and added a dollop of Dijon and some cream. I place the pork chops back in, covered and simmered until medium well. Remove the pork chops and stir in a pat of butter to the sauce. Strain and serve.


----------



## mike9

I trimmed up a $4.99/lb. tenderloin of grass fed beef today. When it's that cheap you just gotta stock up. These are from Oz and is really delicious beef this loin weighed 4.9 lbs. I ended up with:

12 oz. butt tied

20 oz. tail that I folded and tied

16 oz. chateaubriand

16 oz. chain and trim for burger

10.5 oz waste

I chopped up 4 oz of suet and the trim then placed in the freezer for 15 - 20 minutes. Then I blitzed that in the proc to get this:





  








IMG_20150926_165751_zpsg3793j4f.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 26, 2015








Which turned into this:





  








IMG_20150926_170624_zps7xwg7amv.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 26, 2015








Which turned into smash burgers: salt, pepper, toasted Kaiser, American cheese, greens, caramelized onion, pickle, tomato and balsamic catchup.





  








IMG_20150926_174530_zpskip0hymu.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 26, 2015








Got two more for later /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## mikey--m

So I spent last night waiting on my slow cooker pork neck and oh boy oh boy did it pay off. 6 hours in my tomato based chipotle barbecue sauce.





  








sw.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Sep 29, 2015








Pulled pork sandwich with smoked cheddar and Jarlsberg cheese mix (of which there is a lot of... Cheese challenge time?), baby spinach and green onions. Served here with coleslaw of fennel, red cabbage, quinoa, chickpeas, green onions, mint and chopped almonds.


----------



## koukouvagia

mikey--m said:


> Pulled pork sandwich with smoked cheddar and Jarlsberg cheese mix (of which there is a lot of... Cheese challenge time?),


Yea put it in the cheese challenge!


----------



## flipflopgirl

@Koukouvagia I have a few threads of saffron needing to be used.

The sauce on your chicken looks spot on.....care to share what else is in there?

Would make the fisherman very very happy!

mimi


----------



## mikey--m

Yeah, that sauce looks delish!


----------



## koukouvagia

flipflopgirl said:


> @Koukouvagia
> I have a few threads of saffron needing to be used.
> The sauce on your chicken looks spot on.....care to share what else is in there?
> Would make the fisherman very very happy!
> 
> mimi


Hubby asked me to write it down too. It's once of those things where I threw stuff in on a whim. My husband gets so mad when I make something he likes then I can't remember how I made it hehe.

Ok, seared odd the breasts barely there removed. Threw in shallots and garlic to the pan, some chili and fresh oregano and a couple of dried mushrooms (chanterelle in this case) and a teaspoon of flour. I deglazed with white wine and chicken stock and a few threads of saffron and put th chicken back in until it cooked. A pat of butter for gloss and strained. Served with fresh parsley on top. Eazy peazy


----------



## mikey--m

Steak o clock. Asparagus, roasted sweet potato, corn, mushroom sauce.





  








IMG_3810.JPG




__
mikey--m


__
Oct 1, 2015











  








IMG_3798.JPG




__
mikey--m


__
Oct 1, 2015











  








IMG_3810.JPG




__
mikey--m


__
Oct 1, 2015


----------



## millionsknives

Kale and sunflower seed pesto!





  








12027610_10102389305928579_3906849018435261946_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Oct 1, 2015


----------



## ordo

Buckwheat noodles carbonara





  








Buckwheat carbonara.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 1, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

I found pork belly, which is impossible to find in my neighborhood but there is a new butcher that just opened up and he has all prime meat!  

...the smell of pork slow roasting in the oven is pure heaven.  Pics later!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

IMG_2189.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 2, 2015








Back home in Honolulu

Korean lunch/dinner... "Linner"

we couldn't eat any more

there were 'appetizers' of tofu and a spinach salad too that I didn't get

I can't believe we ate it all!


----------



## steve tphc

That has me wishing I was there. Keeping an open mind is key to enjoying some of the worlds' finest food.


----------



## jarmo

Grilled salmon and cheese





  








1.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Oct 2, 2015












  








2.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Oct 2, 2015












  








3.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Oct 2, 2015












  








5.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Oct 2, 2015












  








6.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Oct 2, 2015












  








4.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Oct 2, 2015












  








7.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Oct 2, 2015












  








8.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Oct 2, 2015


----------



## laurenlulu

Pho, no tendons or tripe and perfect for a cold stormy night


----------



## chefbuba

NY steaks, baked potato & steamed cauliflower.





  








ny.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 3, 2015


----------



## ali1

Hi everybody... I'm new. My name is Ali and I live in Ireland. I haven't had dinner yet.... in the oven... Beef with lemongrass, lime leaves and all the usual suspects. I expect it to be about ready in time to watch the Rugby!!


----------



## teamfat

Welcome to Cheftalk. I hope you find it a useful, educational and entertaining experience over the years.

mjb.


----------



## retyrnat40

Smoked wings with mustard potato salad










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mike9

It was our oldest granddaughter's birthday party today so this week I made goose and pork sausage. I cased it yesterday and smoked it off today with cherry wood - really delicious - 2lb goose breast, 1lb hot pork sausage, 1# sweet pork sausage, 1/4lb of bacon, my seasoning, prague powder. I let that rest overnight then souped it up with chardonnay and into hog casings it went.





  








IMG_20151003_124453_zpsqwcqus4m.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 4, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

Here's my belly as promised





  








IMGP1865.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 4, 2015


----------



## teamfat

I got a small slab of belly yesterday. Seasoned it with salt, pepper, paprika, cumin, etc. wrapped in foil and baked at 275 F for about 6 hours. Then chopped it up and added to a crockpot of blackeye peas. And while I usually do the pot for the homeless, this Sunday the pot is here at KRCL [ krcl.org ] feeding the staff and volunteers for the final few hours of Radiothon. They like it. As well as the small pot of fiyyel wat ( goat stew ) that I made.

mjb.


----------



## millionsknives

What the pho





  








DSC_1787.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Oct 6, 2015












  








DSC_1788.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Oct 6, 2015


----------



## teamfat

Yum! I don't make real pho very often, as I can walk two blocks down the street to South China House and spend $8 to get a huge bowl of the best in town.

Spoon left, sticks right, dig right in good eats tonight!

mjb.


----------



## millionsknives

Beef bones in the freezer and spices in the pantry added to a slightly chilly autumn work from home day. Sometimes I just like to simmer something for 10 hours. Hah now that I look at it, I forgot the scallions. Had them all sliced up too!


----------



## mikey--m

Impromptu pizza night. The Lady was keen on trying a wholemeal base, so why not.

Figs, rocket, jamon, smooth ricotta, dollops of pesto left over from pasta the other night and topped with a little squeeze of honey and walnuts.





  








IMG_0004.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Oct 7, 2015











  








IMG_0007.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Oct 7, 2015











  








IMG_0007.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Oct 7, 2015


----------



## lagom

Long ponderous day today, good slice of vasterbotten pie topped with rocket and toasted pine nuts followed by 3 nice pieces of chocolate and a two fingers of Jonny Walker gold lable


----------



## guster12345

sausage with white wine./img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## flipflopgirl

Running errands yesterday and since we were in the neighborhood stopped by our new fave BBQ for takeout.

We don't as a rule enjoy most of the usual sides but along with our standard order (1 lb ribs and 1/2 lb brisket) but this place does great green beans so scooped up a pint.

Brought it home put away the ice cream (leaving the rest for later ;-) and fell on the containers like a pair of wolves.

Won't bore yall with the details except to mention the ribs.

They were a bit fatty (for me....the fisherman thrives on fat) but...BUT I had an end piece that was heaven.

The heat had rendered it into a little nugget of fatty heaven.

Went back to the container but alas it was not to be.........

Empty.

Oh well.

mimi

Top it all off with the Cubbies outstanding opening pitcher and  it was a very good day.


----------



## captains

Spicy sausage/kabana, grilled veg & pasta. This was mid week and was nice & quick to whip up.





  








6tag_071015-125007.jpg




__
captains


__
Oct 9, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

Chicken Parmesan, green beans and roasted pesto potatoes both fresh from the garden.





  








chix parm1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 9, 2015











  








beans.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 9, 2015












  








roasted potato.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 9, 2015


----------



## teamfat

Nice. I should grow some green beans next season.

mjb.


----------



## butzy

Chinese black bean chicken breast





  








5 finished dish.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 9, 2015


----------



## guster12345

Asparagus and meatloaf. YUMMY!!!!


----------



## jake t buds

Orange Tomato/ Zuchinni Pasta





  








TomatoZuchinniPasta.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Oct 9, 2015








Molten Chocolate Cake/ Strawberry-Rhubarb jam for dessert. 




  








MoltenChocolateCake.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Oct 9, 2015


----------



## guster12345

jake t buds said:


> Orange Tomato/ Zuchinni Pasta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomatoZuchinniPasta.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jake t buds
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 9, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molten Chocolate Cake/ Strawberry-Rhubarb jam for dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoltenChocolateCake.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jake t buds
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 9, 2015


OMFG!!!!! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## guster12345

Tomatoes with pomme frittes


----------



## chefbuba

Braised lamb shanks, soft polenta, spinach with bacon.





  








lamb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 11, 2015












  








lamb1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 11, 2015












  








lamb2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 11, 2015












  








lamb3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 11, 2015












  








lamb4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 11, 2015


__
1


----------



## whisked

guster12345 said:


> OMFG!!!!! I LOVE IT!!


Guster.. looks fantastic!!


----------



## whisked

Last night I made meatballs - a mix of chorizo chopped up with ground (beef & pork mix), then herbs, a bit of shredded cheese.  It. Was. Delicious.  Borrowed the recipe from Leite's Culinaria.  

I forgot to take a pic


----------



## retyrnat40

Chicken penne alfredo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## guster12345

Breakfast for dinner last night.


----------



## whisked

It's fall, so making stew for tonight!  Can't wait!


----------



## captains

A nice quick Carbonara for me with plenty of Parmesan .





  








WP_20141013_19_11_50_Pro.jpg




__
captains


__
Oct 12, 2015


----------



## guster12345

I made swordfish sauteed with lemon.


----------



## captains

WP_20151013_19_07_20_Pro.jpg




__
captains


__
Oct 13, 2015








Chicken. lol.

Baked in some stock, vinegar, mustard powder, brown sugar, chili sauce and some other stuff. Better than expected.


----------



## mike9

Tonight we honored "Big Boy" one of our roosters I butchered this summer. I sectioned it then marinated in buttermilk, Greek yogurt, hot sauce and pepper. Then I coated it in home made bread crumbs, let rest on a rack then baked it at 450 for 10 min. then 350 till done. Freaking awesome tasting chicken with more crunch than fried.





  








23135759-8bfb-49a4-832f-0563d159aaed_zps2mfueqkc.j




__
mike9


__
Oct 14, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

Kale and romaine, cucumber, cranberries, pumpkin seeds, avocado, grilled chicken with poppyseed dressing.





  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 14, 2015


----------



## mike9

Nice KK - that reminds me avocados are $1 each this week - need to get me some. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## salty dog

Only 66 cents each here (which is not far from Ghent) if I buy 3.

What could I possibly do with three avocados? Only kidding of course.


----------



## chef td

Happy Columbus Day:
Dinner for tonight Italian Paella( aka Zuppa de peshi) Red Clam sauce, white wine, garlic cloves, butter, olive oil, chopped up lobster tails, shrimp, mussles, clams, scallops, italian seasoning, oregano. Linguini. = Yummmmmy.


----------



## chef td

This was on Sept 17Th. 
Dinner at my house tonight is Breakfast. French Toast Ala Momma Dolin. 
This is comfort food so not thinking Cals. Bread in egg wash. Eggs, Cinnamon,Lite Brown Sugar, Vanilla Extract, 1/2 & 1/2 Creamer. Smart Balance & a splash of Extra Virgin Olive Oil. American Cheese. Snickers Strawberry Jam. 
Good fresh pot of coffee.

Mix ingredients in mixing bowl, then run bread through eggs.
Cooked in a skillet until browned. Added cheese and let melt. Take out add jam if you prefer. Bam!!! You have a good tasting Breakfast, Brunch or dinner. Pour a cup of coffee and enjoy[emoji]128521[/emoji][emoji]128522[/emoji][emoji]128523[/emoji]. [emoji]9749[/emoji]️[emoji]127860[/emoji][emoji]127838[/emoji].

This was one of the breakfasts my Mom would make on the weekends.


----------



## lagom

It was my youngest daughters 3rd birthday on Sunday and we went all "Swedish" for the small gathering we had at the house.

Smorgåstårta med skinka 




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Oct 15, 2015








Princess tårta




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Oct 15, 2015








Frenchwine





  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Oct 15, 2015


----------



## ordo

Lovely party Lagom.

I had pasta al forno. Penne, bechamel, ragu, parmesan.

Before baking.





  








7.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 16, 2015








After baking.





  








8.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 16, 2015


----------



## ordo

_Pasta arruscata_ (toasted pasta)





  








Pasta arruscata1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 16, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

ordo said:


> _Pasta arruscata_ (toasted pasta)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasta arruscata1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 16, 2015


I'm going to make this!


----------



## lagom

Change in dinner plans as the crab fairy just made a surprise delivery [emoji]128512[/emoji]





  








image.jpeg




__
lagom


__
Oct 17, 2015


----------



## lagom

@ordo Please tell me more about this toasted pasta.


----------



## whisked

I second the info about toasted pasta.


----------



## ordo

_Pasta arruscata_ is a classic in some napoliteans homes. Made usually with leftover penne al ragú, you just drizzle some olive oil in a hot pan and fry the pasta both sides until it gets a nice crust all around. Then serve with parmesan and raw olive oil on top.

The method is not so different from guotie (also jiaozi and gyozas in Japan), where you steam the dumplings and end forming a delicious fried crust on the bottom.

I must say it's the best way to use leftover pasta. That and pasta al forno.

If you're into Chinese cooking, you can use a little doupanjiang in the oil. Don't even need the ragu.





  








Pasta 5.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 17, 2015


----------



## lagom

Ahhh, never knew the name. When I was a kid my mom would take the day old spaghetti and meat sauce and fry it up in a cast iron skillet nice and crisp. Memories [emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## ordo

I also recall my grandma making fried angel hair noodles when we were kids. No salsa. Just the noodles, parmesan, may be some butter. Need to try those. I tried rice noodles, and they work nicely too.


----------



## cheflayne

You can also toast dried pasta to a golden brown in the oven before cooking it in water. Gives the pasta an interesting nutty flavor. One of my favorites ways is this one:

*Toasted Penne Gouda *Penne Pasta toasted to give it a nutty flavor, tossed in a smoked Gouda Sauce and topped with oven roasted Cauliflower, grilled Kale, and toasted Walnuts


----------



## cerise

ordo said:


> I also recall my grandma making fried angel hair noodles when we were kids. No salsa. Just the noodles, parmesan, may be some butter. Need to try those. I tried rice noodles, and they work nicely too.


Reminds me of dishes like paella made with fried broken fideo/vermicelli noodles and egg foo young made with that San Francisco treat from another time.


----------



## guster12345

Filet mignon wrapped in bacon!!


----------



## koukouvagia

ordo said:


> _Pasta arruscata_ is a classic in some napoliteans homes. Made usually with leftover penne al ragú, you just drizzle some olive oil in a hot pan and fry the pasta both sides until it gets a nice crust all around. Then serve with parmesan and raw olive oil on top.
> The method is not so different from guotie (also jiaozi and gyozas in Japan), where you steam the dumplings and end forming a delicious fried crust on the bottom.
> 
> I must say it's the best way to use leftover pasta. That and pasta al forno.
> If you're into Chinese cooking, you can use a little doupanjiang in the oil. Don't even need the ragu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasta 5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 17, 2015


There is no information online about this.


----------



## flipflopgirl

@Lagom ..... Princess cake is one of my faves and has gone on the "to do" list for the next Bunko party.

Prolly been 8-9 years since I last made one......

@Koukouvagia and @Lagom love both of those salad ideas.

Had a small (but VERY windy) cool front come thru this weekend and had some trouble zipping up my fave jeans so need to up my veg and decrease the not so good for me food for a few weeks and was needing a few ideas for interesting salads.

Sadly pasta will not pass my lips for the next few weeks lol.

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia

flipflopgirl said:


> @Lagom
> ..... Princess cake is one of my faves and has gone on the "to do" list for the next Bunko party.
> Prolly been 8-9 years since I last made one......
> 
> @Koukouvagia
> and @Lagom
> love both of those salad ideas.
> Had a small (but VERY windy) cool front come thru this weekend and had some trouble zipping up my fave jeans so need to up my veg and decrease the not so good for me food for a few weeks and was needing a few ideas for interesting salads.
> 
> Sadly pasta will not pass my lips for the next few weeks lol.
> 
> mimi


Pasta is a rare occasion for us as well as both hubby and I find that out bodies feel much better when keep out gluten consumption to a minimum. We are not the type to bad any food but we know our limits and try to eat responsibly.

That said, when we do eat pasta it is special.


----------



## ordo

Koukouvagia said:


> There is no information online about this.


I'm online...


----------



## koukouvagia

ordo said:


> I'm online...


When I saw your post I looked it up and there is not much.


----------



## french fries

When I was a kid, we would reheat leftover spaghetti bolognese by frying the pasta in a sauté pan with a little oil, until the bottom of the pasta was toasted, not unlike the bottom of the rice in a paella... and I always LOVED the pasta reheated that way, in fact I preferred it to the fresh pasta.


----------



## ordo

Tenderloin.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 19, 2015








Potato and cheese croquettes, as a side.





  








Croquetas.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 19, 2015








Wine reduction. Mirepoix, ground tenderloin, mushrooms, balsamic, wine, beef stock, soy sauce, mustard, ketchup, thyme, red pepper flakes, cardamom.





  








wine reduction.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 19, 2015








All waiting in the fridge. Now, if my friend doesn't bring a top cabernet sauvignon i'll kill him.


----------



## chefbuba

Baby backs




  








babybacks.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 19, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

Koukouvagia said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Lagom
> ..... Princess cake is one of my faves and has gone on the "to do" list for the next Bunko party.
> Prolly been 8-9 years since I last made one......
> 
> @Koukouvagia
> and @Lagom
> love both of those salad ideas.
> Had a small (but VERY windy) cool front come thru this weekend and had some trouble zipping up my fave jeans so need to up my veg and decrease the not so good for me food for a few weeks and was needing a few ideas for interesting salads.
> 
> Sadly pasta will not pass my lips for the next few weeks lol.
> 
> mimi
> 
> 
> 
> Pasta is a rare occasion for us as well as both hubby and I find that out bodies feel much better when keep out gluten consumption to a minimum. We are not the type to bad any food but we know our limits and try to eat responsibly.
> 
> That said, when we do eat pasta it is special.
Click to expand...

I agree but when there is a pan of lemon bars or a carton of ice cream calling I seem to loose control lol.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

guster12345 said:


> Filet mignon wrapped in bacon!!


That's an oldie..... but seems to be making a comeback.

On the chalkboard at several of the mom and pop places in my area.

Everything is better with bacon lol.

mimi


----------



## ordo

Classic butter and parmesan asparagus





  








espárragos.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 23, 2015








If you say _asparagus_ it's difficult to beat this very simple technique.


----------



## lagom

I went lobster fishing a couple days ago and I must say I have a new found understanding on what a tough job it is and why lobster is so damn expensive.




  








image.jpeg




__
lagom


__
Oct 24, 2015








However, dinner was quite tasty with chilled lobster and shrimp served with kicken aioli, baggette and västerbotten cheese. It was nice having someone else doing all the work for once.


----------



## jake t buds

ordo said:


> Classic butter and parmesan asparagus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> espárragos.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 23, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say _asparagus_ it's difficult to beat this very simple technique.


Must be spring in Argentina, eh? I place asparagus wrapped in a damp paper towel with salt and microwave for 20 second increments until just tender. About 1.5 minutes depending on the thickness. Olive oil to dress.

The most delectable, tender, true asparagus flavor ever. Thanks to Alton Brown.

Yours looks awesome too.


----------



## ordo

Late spring here, yes. Have to try that method Jake.


----------



## cheflayne

Lagom said:


> I went lobster fishing a couple days ago and I must say I have a new found understanding on what a tough job it is and why lobster is so damn expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> lagom
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 24, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, dinner was quite tasty with chilled lobster and shrimp served with kicken aioli, baggette and västerbotten cheese. It was nice having someone else doing all the work for once.


You ain't doing it right. Try it this way.










Easy peasy! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## jake t buds

It takes a lobster 7 years to get to one pound. Seven. Whole. Years.

It's also worth mentioning that sea life generally gets more fertile with age, whereas fertility decreases with age in terrestrial animal life. 

Take away the big lobsters and it has a direct impact on the ecosystem. They aren't getting old enough to procreate in quantity.

Meanwhile, every lobster that reaches one pound or measures larger than the special measuring stick, gets taken. No policing either, although I know some lobstermen throw back the ones that are huge and with roe. 

I don't generally eat lobster for those reasons. Besides, tiger prawns are more tasty, imo.


----------



## lagom

@cheflayne Lol. If I was the male version of that picture I might give it a try[emoji]128517[/emoji]


----------



## ordo

How can i catch the human species in that picture?


----------



## cerise

ordo said:


> Classic butter and parmesan asparagus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> espárragos.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 23, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say _asparagus_ it's difficult to beat this very simple technique.


Oh my goodness. I love asparagus, and your pic looks delish. Did you peel the stems? Mostly I buy the pencil thin' steam and serve w a squeeze of fresh lemon. Now I want an omelet to go with.


----------



## cerise

ordo said:


> How can i catch the human species in that picture?


Lol. Feed her some carbs.


----------



## rick alan

jake t buds said:


> It takes a lobster 7 years to get to one pound. Seven. Whole. Years.
> 
> It's also worth mentioning that sea life generally gets more fertile with age, whereas fertility decreases with age in terrestrial animal life.
> 
> Take away the big lobsters and it has a direct impact on the ecosystem. They aren't getting old enough to procreate in quantity.
> 
> Meanwhile, every lobster that reaches one pound or measures larger than the special measuring stick, gets taken. No policing either, although I know some lobstermen throw back the ones that are huge and with roe.
> 
> I don't generally eat lobster for those reasons. Besides, tiger prawns are more tasty, imo.


Here in the Northeast only specially licensed fishermen can take lobsters showing roe, and these all have to be delivered to the hatcheries. It's a system that works, and the relatively low price of lobster her shows that, around $6-7/pound supermarket price for chicks except in peak season.

Rick


----------



## rick alan

ordo said:


> Classic butter and parmesan asparagus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> espárragos.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 23, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say _asparagus_ it's difficult to beat this very simple technique.


There is something too perfect with this picture, the lighting? Or it's the strain of asparagus, or you just did a little magic with the prep of these here, aside from shaving the stems.

Rick


----------



## chefbuba

Chicken & dumplings.


----------



## koukouvagia

jake t buds said:


> Must be spring in Argentina, eh? I place asparagus wrapped in a damp paper towel with salt and microwave for 20 second increments until just tender. About 1.5 minutes depending on the thickness. Olive oil to dress.
> 
> The most delectable, tender, true asparagus flavor ever. Thanks to Alton Brown.
> 
> Yours looks awesome too.


I love them too and I have to try this method. I usually do them the jamie Oliver way, completely dry on the grill and then dressed. Or I stick them in the oven dressed with a drop of olive oil and roast slightly.


----------



## ordo

Rick Alan said:


> There is something too perfect with this picture, the lighting? Or it's the strain of asparagus, or you just did a little magic with the prep of these here, aside from shaving the stems.
> 
> Rick


Sorry the delay Rick. It´s some things:

1. A dedicated lighting, A simple but powerful portable, double tungsten reflector on top of the countertop or the stove.

2. A SLDR Canon Eos 7D with a 85mm. prime lens. No smartphone picks here. Oh, no!

3. The method: asparagus are glazed according to the traditional French technique (glaçage) well explained *HERE*. I finish with a little more butter and serve with grated parmesan.






I tried the microwave method with olive oil. Nice and quick, but no possible comparison.


----------



## rick alan

@ordo Ah, so that is the alchemy. Having never tried glazing it would not occur to me, I just knew something was going on.

Well if I had had a cell phone camera the pic for last night's dinner would have been legible, but as it is my 6+ year old Exilim Pro will not handle dim light well without fiddling the buttons, especially when I accidentally have it set on a 60fps microburst, and with the high-speed setting off. 12 identical dim blurry photos the result.

A 13.2oz duck breast that sauteed up perfect. Blackberry preserve as the sauce base, butter, few specs of thyme (removed by hand before plating) and some [fake] truffle balsamic I accidentally picked up thinking it ordinary fake truffle oil. I don't care what the purists say, fake truffle oil imparts a favorable essence, so what if it's made by a perfumer.

Rick


----------



## jake t buds

_"I tried the microwave method with olive oil. Nice and quick, but no possible comparison. "_

@ordo I wasn't comparing. Your dish has multiple ingredients, but I guess it's all about what you're after.

Nice to have asparagus in October, though. ;-)


----------



## butzy

Pork curry and chickpeas.

Doesn't come out very well on the picture, but it was tasty

!




  








curry.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 27, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

Rick Alan said:


> jake t buds said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a lobster 7 years to get to one pound. Seven. Whole. Years.
> 
> It's also worth mentioning that sea life generally gets more fertile with age, whereas fertility decreases with age in terrestrial animal life.
> 
> Take away the big lobsters and it has a direct impact on the ecosystem. They aren't getting old enough to procreate in quantity.
> 
> Meanwhile, every lobster that reaches one pound or measures larger than the special measuring stick, gets taken. No policing either, although I know some lobstermen throw back the ones that are huge and with roe.
> 
> I don't generally eat lobster for those reasons. Besides, tiger prawns are more tasty, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the Northeast only specially licensed fishermen can take lobsters showing roe, and these all have to be delivered to the hatcheries. It's a system that works, and the relatively low price of lobster her shows that, around $6-7/pound supermarket price for chicks except in peak season.
> 
> Rick
Click to expand...

Whereas flounder multiply rapidly as the recent decreased bag limit (talking about Texas regs) can attest to.

After a few years of the PITA regs http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/o...water-fishing/saltwater-bag-and-length-limits the population has come back strong in numbers AND huge in size!

The problem IMO is not caused so much by the sport fishermen as the commercial boats and the guides (to a smaller extent).

Those guys run the shoreline.

Not only do they take what IMO is a just plain greedy number of fish but they destroy precious salt marsh nurseries http://tpwd.texas.gov/landwater/water/environconcerns/regions/coast.phtml .

Less nursery space equals less shrimp, fish, crabs as well as bait fish which draw the really big boys to the edge of the shelf.

Saw a few Tarpon last summer.... also recently taken off the mandatory catch and release list.

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia

image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 29, 2015








Chicken parmesan


----------



## ordo

I made a pork burger.





  








pork burger.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 30, 2015








And i bought some strawberries





  








frutillas.JPG




__
ordo


__
Oct 30, 2015


----------



## la caravelle

Caesar, kasha, peas, and duck leg a'la Orange, Ruby port marinade.

In love.


----------



## french fries

ordo said:


> I made a pork burger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pork burger.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 30, 2015


Another ordo-burger!! That pork patty looks caramelized to perfection... any secret ingredients? And what's underneath the tomato slice? Is that an omelette?


----------



## mike9

I picked up a nice 3lb. top round yesterday. It had a nice fat cap on it so I figured I'd make Italian style roast beef today for compound dinner.

I split the roast at the seam and removed the silver skin from both halves. Then I removed the fat cap and trimmed everything up. Then I seasoned the two halves on both sides, oriented the grain for the same direction and tied the fat cap back on. I made a brine with garlic and onion powders, celery salt, liquid smoke, fish sauce, olive oil, a little hot sauce and chicken broth. I filled up my injector and and brined the roast from the inside. Tucked some rosemary and thyme under the twine and here we go.





  








IMG_20151101_125939_zps12eqlt6w.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 2, 2015











  








IMG_20151101_125946_zpsanq7thco.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 2, 2015








Put it in a 325 oven for 27 minutes/lb. and removed this -





  








IMG_20151101_153246_zpsk2k1c51s.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 2, 2015











  








IMG_20151101_153239_zpsb1r3s9ha.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 2, 2015








It was 132 when it came out of the oven. I let it rest then put it in the fridge for a couple of hours while I made the jous. Onion, pepper, garlic sweated in evoo then I added beef stock, left over brine and what little juice there was from resting. Then I removed the fat cap and sliced it thin across the grain - perfectly medium rare and very tender then reheated it in the jous. Served it on some nice multii grain chiabatta baguette. It was awesome and everyone loved it. Best part is I have enough for lunch on Tuesday.


----------



## teamfat

Dinner tonight wasn't bad, it could have been better. Did a chicken fricassee, been a while, out of practice. Tasty, but the sauce didn't tighten up like it should. The side dish was a cauliflower gratin, something I don't remember ever making before. It was very nice. I did it as a test run for a side dish to make for this year's Fill The Pot Thanksgiving dinner, think I'll use it. Just have to ramp it up to 25 - 30 servings or so.

mjb.


----------



## ordo

French Fries said:


> Another ordo-burger!! That pork patty looks caramelized to perfection... any secret ingredients? And what's underneath the tomato slice? Is that an omelette?


Nothing special. S&P&peper flakes&drops of lemon juice. But my grill pan is so well carbon-seasoned that i get flavorful results. And yes, it's an omelette!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

074.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 4, 2015








My husband and I are waving good bye to Summer with

a beautifully grilled New York Strip Steak,

as well as grilled Asparagus and Baby Bella mushrooms,

oven roasted Baby Dutch Yellow Potatoes and dessert

will be those sinful Hawaiian Sea Salted Caramel Dark Chocolate

Brownies with chopped Pecans


----------



## the chosen chef

braised rice and beef stew was what i had for dinner...


----------



## ordo

As always once in two weeks, preparing a beef tenderloin (cheap here, about U$12) and a quick brown sauce.





  








Lomo en piezas1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 4, 2015












  








Fondo oscuro.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 4, 2015


----------



## french fries

@ordo how do you make your quick brown sauce? Can't wait for you to post the finished tenderloin.


----------



## rick alan

Seasoned and racked in the fridge for 24. Brought to room and seared in a very hot non-stick, then coasted a short while in situ covered with paper towel on a spatter screen, then on heated plate. Perfect medium rare. I should have fiddle the buttons on my finicki camera to get a clear shot, it was a pretty sear.

Yes of course I ate them all.  The women of the house don't eat L-meats, which include lamb and lobster, I couldn't be happier for it.





  








004.JPG




__
rick alan


__
Nov 5, 2015








Rick


----------



## mike9

I've been sanding, filling, priming and painting the front half of my tractor this week and today was a marathon given the weather. I was tired and would have ordered pizza, but I just can't because I'm spoiled by mine . . . so I made one and now I'm really tired. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## ordo

Tenderloin carpaccio with its own spicy quick brown sauce.





  








carpacio de lomo.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 6, 2015


----------



## jumpemup

orts


----------



## chefbuba

Made pizzas tonight, one pesto, mushroom, onion & olive the other was red sauce with pepperoni, sausage, mushroom & onion.


----------



## ordo

Chicken breast, beetroot salad and zucchini tempura





  








pollo y remolacha.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 8, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

ordo said:


> Chicken breast, beetroot salad and zucchini tempura


What's the sauce? I'm intrigued by the flavor combination. And I don't generally like beets.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@ordo I'll take that carpaccio!





  








007.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 9, 2015








Kai Lan , one my favorite dark greens, with Pork Stir Fry over steamed white Rice.

The "sauce" had LOADS of fresh grated ginger, MMM!


----------



## ordo

it's a quick brown sauce (see former post), enriched with a chilli and butter.

Flavors combo was nothing extraordinary. But beetroots are a delicacy; how is it you don't like them?


----------



## jake t buds

Something about the flavor. It fires neurons of disgust. Can't explain. My mother used to make Borscht. I hated it, especially the rustic version with all the chunks of beets and stringy cabbage. If anybody has any recipes that masks the flavor, my wife would be appreciative. But I do understand the allure. So if anybody make Borscht for the soup challenge, I promise to not be biased. 

Also, ketchup in your beautiful sauce? Sacrilege I tell you!!! Sacrilege!!


----------



## chefbuba

Jake, I never ate beets and did my best not to use them at work, could never get around the "dirt" taste. I started growing and preparing them for my dad last year and what do you know......My home grown beets don't taste of dirt!

I roast them whole in foil at 425 until tender, cool and peel. Slice and marinate with salad oil, evoo, ac vinegar, s&p, granulated garlic, sliced red onion & a bit of agave syrup. Crumbled goat cheese is a great combination.


----------



## french fries

French Fries said:


> @ordo how do you make your quick brown sauce? Can't wait for you to post the finished tenderloin.


So how do you make it? I love the color of your sauce, it's very deep and intense...


----------



## french fries

French Fries said:


> @ordo how do you make your quick brown sauce?


So how do you make it @ordo? I love the color of your sauce, it's very deep and intense.


----------



## berndy

Ordo,

Your beef tenderloin looks very tasty BUT you should not call it "carpaccio' .

The name carpaccio is reserved for raw meat only .


----------



## ordo

berndy: let's call it beefcaccio.

FF: Classic mirepoix in small brunoisse. Sautée until brown. Reserve.

Any bones you have. Brown in the same pan. Reserve.

Ground meat. Sautée until brown. Reserve.

Now all of them in the pan. Fire up the stove. Add 1 bottle red wine, reduce to 1/3 of the volume or so.

Add tomato puree, sacrilegious ketchup, light soy sauce, water, spices and herbs. Stove to minimum for about 2 hours. Sieve. Reduce.

Not that i'm inventing the wheel really.


----------



## french fries

Thanks Ordo, much appreciated!


----------



## ordo

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @ordo I'll take that carpaccio!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 9, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kai Lan , one my favorite dark greens, with Pork Stir Fry over steamed white Rice.
> 
> The "sauce" had LOADS of fresh grated ginger, MMM!


So you can have almost raw meat? Marry me. And kai lan rocks, i love it.


----------



## berndy

beefcaccio is fine for me .It is your creation and you can give it any name you wish as long as you do not use a name that is reserved for  something  known specific all over the culinary world.


----------



## cerise

jake t buds said:


> Something about the flavor. It fires neurons of disgust. Can't explain. My mother used to make Borscht. I hated it, especially the rustic version with all the chunks of beets and stringy cabbage. If anybody has any recipes that masks the flavor, my wife would be appreciative. But I do understand the allure. So if anybody make Borscht for the soup challenge, I promise to not be biased.
> 
> Also, ketchup in your beautiful sauce? Sacrilege I tell you!!! Sacrilege!


I hope someone jumps in. My eastern European grandmother made smooth cold borscht topped with dollops of sour cream (and sides of gefilte fish and horseradish sauce, etc.) I have tried to replicate the dish, but have not been successful.


----------



## lagom

Oy vey. I haven't been forced to eat gefilte fish since my dad's grave marker unveiling over 30 years ago, still have a bad taste in my mouth from it. I could go for some of my aunts noodle kugel though, it was delicious.


----------



## french fries

berndy said:


> beefcaccio is fine for me .It is your creation and you can give it any name you wish as long as you do not use a name that is reserved for something known specific all over the culinary world.


I had to look up the name, just to know where it came from. Interesting! Comes from the name of a painter (Vittore Carpaccio) who was known for his use of the red color!





  








800px-Carpaccio_-_San_Paolo_stigmatizzato_-_1520_-




__
french fries


__
Nov 9, 2015


----------



## cerise

Lagom said:


> Oy vey. I haven't been forced to eat gefilte fish since my dad's grave marker unveiling over 30 years ago, still have a bad taste in my mouth from it. I could go for some of my aunts noodle kugel though, it was delicious.


Lol. Sign me up for the koogle. It took me several years before I could warm up to gefilte fish., and admittedly last time I bought it from a jar. Notmy fave. Point, I think, borscht is one of those regional, perhaps hereditary dishes, that may take some research for the original, and what you like. I should have paid more attention in my younger days


----------



## jake t buds

Cerise said:


> Lol. Sign me up for the koogle. It took me several years before I could warm up to gefilte fish., and admittedly last time I bought it from a jar. Notmy fave. Point, I think, borscht is one of those regional, perhaps hereditary dishes, that may take some research for the original, and what you like. I should have paid more attention in my younger days


Yikes!! Gefilte fish!! You'd have to pay me large amounts of money to eat that. Along with Haggis. Maybe I'm just a wimp.

If you like, I'll ask my mother for the borscht recipe. It was authentic Ukrainian or Polish. She made both the rustic and the "elegant" smooth type, but resembled more of a broth. I remember she had a dinner party (with close friends) and served the broth with sour cream. The guest asked where the vegetables were, so she re-served with chunks, etc. Ugh. I could stand the broth, but beets? No thanks.

@French Fries That is one beautiful painting. Where is it? Btw, painters created pigments themselves and were very protective of their "recipes," and crimson was a biggie.


----------



## mike9

*Miso chicken thigh roulades* - removed the skin, bone and any extra fat from the meat and skin. Then I rolled the meat back up in the skin and wrapped tight in kling and chilled for several hours. Then I made a mix of soft butter, white miso, honey, rice wine vinegar and black pepper and after they dried a bit slathered that on. I baked them and basted half way through and served with black rice with the extra miso mix, fish sauce and rice wine vinegar and a lovely salad of field greens with red pepper and mango with a lemon, garlic, evoo, and a touch of black sesame oil. I have no reason to go to a restaurant . . . unless it's for something fried. Then all bets are off.





  








IMG_20151109_182740_zps5qeqagr5.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 10, 2015











  








IMG_20151109_183953_zpsdjyi5pgu.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 10, 2015


----------



## mikey--m

Cerise said:


> I hope someone jumps in. My eastern European grandmother made smooth cold borscht topped with dollops of sour cream (and sides of gefilte fish and horseradish sauce, etc.) I have tried to replicate the dish, but have not been successful.


Staying on topic off topic : )

Just went through my great grandmothers recipe book and here's just one of the gazillion variations:

Add 1 kilo of soup bones (pork or beef usually, cheapest back in the day but go for nicer stock bones or even shanks or pig trotters) to 2-3 litres of cold water, add 5 whole allspice and 10 black pepper kernels, 5 dried bay leaves. Simmer all that for an hour and half to two hours, skim when necessary. About halfway in, add a halved yellow onion, the footnote says to leave the skin on "to bring out the colour later on...?"

After a couple of hours of simmering, drain the stock, take any meat off the bones and discard with the onions.

Dice beetroot, cabbage, celery, potatoes, garlic and white cabbage. Sautee everything but the beetroot in a big soup kettle while on a separate pan do the same with the beetroot. When the beetroot is just about to be nice and soft, add 3-4 tablespoons of white vinegar (5% acidity) and a couple tablespoons of tomato paste (that she made herself from our beautiful steak tomatoes, but I've been naughty and used Heinz). Combine the stock and veggies, boil until tender and add the beetroot. Add salt and pepper to taste.

That's the basic one, if you wanted to get a pureed version you just went to town with an immersion blender, reserving a bit of every vegetable if chunks were needed for presentation.

Serve with a big dollop of sour cream and chopped parsley.

Also, if possible, cook on a wood fired stove from a century ago!





  








woodfired.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Nov 10, 2015


----------



## ordo

Zucchini tart





  








zucchini tart.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 10, 2015


----------



## ordo

And the only way to save the bland, foolish zucchini tart:





  








zucchini tart1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 10, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

I'm salivating over here, so many amazing dishes. I don't keep up with this thread as much as I should!

Sage rubbed roasted chicken, super spicy sweet potatoes and sautéed spinach. 




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 11, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

Braised leek fettuccine topped with porcini pangrattato accompanied by roasted fennel




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 11, 2015












  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 11, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 11, 2015












  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 11, 2015


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 11, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 11, 2015


Wow, I can tell you've been working on your plating and photography chops. That plate looks stunning. Wondering what the black specks are on the fennel, I'm assuming black pepper? Now I have to go and google "porcini pangrattato" because that looks crunchalicious.


----------



## teamfat

I was wondering a while back if fennel would be a good ingredient for a challenge. On occasion I do beef braises with fennel bulbs instead of onion. Good stuff.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba

Mae ploy chicken, string beans with oyster sauce & cracked pepper, egg fried rice.





  








dinner maeploy.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 11, 2015












  








dinner oysterbeans.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 11, 2015












  








dinner.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 11, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

French Fries said:


> Wow, I can tell you've been working on your plating and photography chops. That plate looks stunning. Wondering what the black specks are on the fennel, I'm assuming black pepper? Now I have to go and google "porcini pangrattato" because that looks crunchalicious.


You don't have to google anything, I'm right here. I used fresh bread and cut off the crust. Placed it in the food processor along with several strands of dried porcini mushrooms and pulsed until fine. In a pan with olive oil, a smashed clove of garlic and a sprig of Rosemary. Fry until golden. You have to keep an eye on it because it can burn.

The fennel was roasted with salt, pepper, and chili flakes and then I garnished it with fennel fronds.

Oh and thank you


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@Koukouvagia and @chefbuba both of your plates of chicken must have been divine!

I made a bit of a cheat meal the other, as we've been so very busy





  








005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 11, 2015








Diced sauteed b/s Chicken Thigh meat with OODLES of minced garlic,

a large can, yes can of Mushrooms and a jar, not homemade gravy,

dried Thyme as well as S&P,

all served atop dried, store bought "Yolkless" Noodles

... kinda like a stroganoff but no dairy added... and fast, geez,

I think it took longer to boil the noodles /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif

Oh and @ordo anything that has melty cheese on it, I'm all in!


----------



## cerise

chefbuba said:


> Mae ploy chicken, string beans with oyster sauce & cracked pepper, egg fried rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinner maeploy.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 11, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinner oysterbeans.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 11, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinner.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 11, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kind of cooking/dishes. Can you tell us, please about the chicken dish, as it looks delish, and have not heard of it?
> 
> Yesterday, I had one of my favorites from a local Chinese restaurant - shrimp and vegetables. Big fat succulent shrimp with bok chok, broc, carrots, baby corn, mushrooms, carrots, water chestnuts, scallions, onions in a gingery/chicken brothy/oysterysauce. Would like to duplicate it at home.


----------



## cerise

mikey--m said:


> Staying on topic off topic : )
> 
> Just went through my great grandmothers recipe book and here's just one of the gazillion variations:
> 
> Add 1 kilo of soup bones (pork or beef usually, cheapest back in the day but go for nicer stock bones or even shanks or pig trotters) to 2-3 litres of cold water, add 5 whole allspice and 10 black pepper kernels, 5 dried bay leaves. Simmer all that for an hour and half to two hours, skim when necessary. About halfway in, add a halved yellow onion, the footnote says to leave the skin on "to bring out the colour later on...?"
> 
> After a couple of hours of simmering, drain the stock, take any meat off the bones and discard with the onions.
> 
> Dice beetroot, cabbage, celery, potatoes, garlic and white cabbage. Sautee everything but the beetroot in a big soup kettle while on a separate pan do the same with the beetroot. When the beetroot is just about to be nice and soft, add 3-4 tablespoons of white vinegar (5% acidity) and a couple tablespoons of tomato paste (that she made herself from our beautiful steak tomatoes, but I've been naughty and used Heinz). Combine the stock and veggies, boil until tender and add the beetroot. Add salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> That's the basic one, if you wanted to get a pureed version you just went to town with an immersion blender, reserving a bit of every vegetable if chunks were needed for presentation.
> 
> Serve with a big dollop of sour cream and chopped parsley.
> 
> Also, if possible, cook on a wood fired stove from a century ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodfired.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mikey--m
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 10, 2015


Wow! Love the description and pic. Talk about an open floor plan. What era and country is the pic and recipe from. I have never seen a built-in oven/stove that remotely resembles same. Takes me back to old b/w photos of the kitchens in NYC back in the day, like bathtubs in the kitchen that were covered with a board to serve as a kitchen table.

It is interesting to see how kitchens and cooking have evolved over the years.

Back to borscht... The dish was similar to tomato soup, except much lighter with beets. Not consumme or broth. It,s one of those eastern European dishes that existed before the internet, and the original will probably never be found unless it was handed down within one's family. Unfortunately (for lack of words), the originals have probably been lost from the holacost.


----------



## chefbuba

@cerise Mae ploy is a sweet chili sauce, available at any market. I just roasted the chicken then doused it with the sauce and back into a 500* oven for about ten minutes. 




  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 11, 2015


----------



## jake t buds

Cerise said:


> Back to borscht...Unfortunately (for lack of words), the originals have probably been lost from the holacost.


Borscht is Eastern European/ Slavic. Originally Ukrainian. There are plenty of recipes that go back generations, and not "lost" as a result of ww2.


----------



## jake t buds

chefbuba said:


> @cerise Mae ploy is a sweet chili sauce, available at any market. I just roasted the chicken then doused it with the sauce and back into a 500* oven for about ten minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 11, 2015


Mae Ploy makes curry pastes as well. Before I started making my own, I used to buy red, yellow, and massaman curry pastes'





  








271401437164_1.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Nov 11, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

MMM, I dip my Fried Chicken in Sweet Chili Sauce!

Speaking of -





  








001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 11, 2015








I had two Tyson Crispy Chicken Strips

leftover from lunch a couple of days ago.

A schmear of Mustard, a piece of Ham and Swiss Cheese

heated it all together in the oven...

Malibu Chicken ala Sizzler

add a side salad and you're good to go!


----------



## chicagoterry

Mae Ploy pastes are pretty good. In addition to the larger, plastic containers, they make a bunch of other styles available only in small cans. I've only seen those at specifically Thai grocery stores, though.


----------



## chefbuba

Carne Asada tacos.........





  








taco.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 12, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 13, 2015








A while back we found a Philly-style sandwich joint that flys in

Amoroso Rolls frozen from Philadelphia.

We were out all day yesterday and stopped in for "linner",

late lunch-early dinner.

Cheesesteaks and fries with a RC Cola and Tastykakes

for dessert.

I asked for a side of Broccoli Rabe rather than putting in

my Cheesesteak and give it a try... MEH... I'll keep it as a

side thanks all the same.


----------



## koukouvagia

Butternut squash risotto. 




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 13, 2015


----------



## cerise

chefbuba said:


> @cerise Mae ploy is a sweet chili sauce, available at any market. I just roasted the chicken then doused it with the sauce and back into a 500* oven for about ten minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 11, 2015


Thank you. Am not familiar with same, but will check it out. Much appreciated.


----------



## ordo

I made a loaf of bread, 30 hours raising in the fridge at 6ºC, 60% hydratation.





  








pan.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 14, 2015


----------



## mikey--m

Cerise said:


> Wow! Love the description and pic. Talk about an open floor plan. What era and country is the pic and recipe from. I have never seen a built-in oven/stove that remotely resembles same. Takes me back to old b/w photos of the kitchens in NYC back in the day, like bathtubs in the kitchen that were covered with a board to serve as a kitchen table.
> 
> It is interesting to see how kitchens and cooking have evolved over the years.
> 
> Back to borscht... The dish was similar to tomato soup, except much lighter with beets. Not consumme or broth. It,s one of those eastern European dishes that existed before the internet, and the original will probably never be found unless it was handed down within one's family. Unfortunately (for lack of words), the originals have probably been lost from the holacost.


The pic is of a rebuilt farm kitchen in Estonia, probably done in the last 10 years, there's a new movement of restoring old style kitchens which is amazing! That specific setup is reminiscent of late 1800s or early 1900s way of building. I loooooved cooking on those stoves, totally something I'm aiming to build in my own house in the future.

The forementioned recipe got written down between 1921-22 as the inscription in the recipe book says, but as I said, borscht was one of those "grandma knows best" things and everyone had different little touches...


----------



## chefbuba

Made pasties tonight.

Dough is bread flour, lard, butter, salt & cold water.

Filling I used a tri tip, potatoes, onion, parsnip, s&p. I usually would put some parsley in too, but didn't feel like getting drenched walking out to the greenhouse to pick some.





  








pasty.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 15, 2015












  








pasty1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 15, 2015












  








pasty2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 15, 2015












  








pasty4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 15, 2015












  








pasty5.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 15, 2015












  








pasty6.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 15, 2015












  








pasty7.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 15, 2015


----------



## teamfat

Nice to see use of lard in crusts. Good looking result!

mjb.


----------



## teamfat

So yesterday I made a garlic soup based on my Facebook thread regarding "Mastering the Art of French Cooking" in response to certain events. The runner up was gratin dauphinois, so tonight's dinner:





  








gratin.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Nov 16, 2015








The chicken was lightly stuffed with lemon, garlic, and some thyme and rosemary sprigs from the garden. Nice. The potatoes had some minor issues, but still got 2 yummies from Karen. I enjoy watching her trying to get every last morsel off the plate.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

@teamfat I'm surprised to see you don't truss your chicken!


----------



## mike9

Koukouvagia said:


> @teamfat I'm surprised to see you don't truss your chicken!


But look at the inner thighs and legs - all crisp. I've done a thing where I use tooth picks as stand offs for the wings so everything gets crisp. I'm not saying I don't truss because I do sometimes depending on the size of the bird and what result I want.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Mike9 said:


> Koukouvagia said:
> 
> 
> 
> @teamfat I'm surprised to see you don't truss your chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> But look at the inner thighs and legs - all crisp. I've done a thing where I use tooth picks as stand offs for the wings so everything gets crisp. I'm not saying I don't truss because I do sometimes depending on the size of the bird and what result I want.
Click to expand...

I stopped trussing a while back.

Can never have too much crispy savory skin IMO.

mimi


----------



## cheflayne

Trussing makes for picture book presentation, however it also makes for drier breasts because the thighs take longer to cook when when tightly bound to the bird than if they are hanging free and during that extra time the breasts are overcooking.


----------



## jake t buds

I stopped trussing as well. 

I agree with cheflayne, it dries out the breast with the extra cooking time.


----------



## ordo

No trussing for me also. Crispy skins for ever.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

*sniff* I stopped eating that delectable, crispy, juicy, fatty, goodness of crackly chicken skin awhile back

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif


----------



## teamfat

If doing a chicken for a dinner party where presentation is a bigger factor I might truss. But for just the two of us untrussed gives better results.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

There are so many here who do not truss.  Honestly I don't like trussing but I do it anyway because Jacques Pepin says so.  I suppose I can start to leave it untrussed again because it's a shame to have to claggy soggy skin tucked in there.  I feel liberated.


----------



## markrmoore2

I had a bowl of cereal, dont judge.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

011.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 17, 2015











  








006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 17, 2015








It was lunch for dinner tonight,

Soup and sandwich night, WAY too cold here! (for us anyways)

Turkey on whole wheat with chips and a repeat of my

Italian wedding soup from the monthly challenge, really good stuff!


----------



## teamfat

Markrmoore2 said:


> I had a bowl of cereal, dont judge.


Just the other day I was thinking that it has been a long time since I've had a bowl of cereal, and I used to really like it. Maybe just what I should do for those mornings when I need to hurry and get to work.

mjb.


----------



## markrmoore2

teamfat said:


> Just the other day I was thinking that it has been a long time since I've had a bowl of cereal, and I used to really like it. Maybe just what I should do for those mornings when I need to hurry and get to work.
> 
> mjb.


After a long day of over complicated under appreciated customers i just wanted the most simple food i could think of lol.


----------



## markrmoore2

ordo said:


> I made a loaf of bread, 30 hours raising in the fridge at 6ºC, 60% hydratation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pan.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 14, 2015


Now that looks good, ive got sourdough rising at the moment, going to have the greatest french toast in history.


----------



## ordo

Burger feast for lunch





  








Hamburguesa fiesta.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 17, 2015








Home made burgers; home made bread; bacon; confited onions; gouda cheese; fried garlic; roasted peppers; tomatoes; lettuce; ommelete; sauces; assorted oilve oils. Wine!


----------



## flipflopgirl

Markrmoore2 said:


> I had a bowl of cereal, dont judge.


Why would I judge?

The 4 year old Grand made me breakfast in bed yesterday.

Vanilla ice cream cone lol.

What a sweetie (even cleaned up after herself).

mimi


----------



## bleenwithcream

I'm new to this thread but figure it's the best place to share dirty photos... I'm just a little apprentice trying new things but I used a technique from a serious eats article to try a neopolitana style pizza at home (Skillet + Broiler).

The dough was a 70/30 ratio of flour to water, tad of yeast and salt.





  








2015-11-18 21.53.42.jpg




__
bleenwithcream


__
Nov 18, 2015








Overall, it was simplistic in taste and quite edible but next time I'll probably give a stone a shot and develop a richer tomato sauce, also slice cheese thinner as it got a little gummy once the pizza cooled.


----------



## koukouvagia

bleenwithcream said:


> I'm new to this thread but figure it's the best place to share dirty photos... I'm just a little apprentice trying new things but I used a technique from a serious eats article to try a neopolitana style pizza at home (Skillet + Broiler).
> 
> The dough was a 70/30 ratio of flour to water, tad of yeast and salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-11-18 21.53.42.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> bleenwithcream
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 18, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it was simplistic in taste and quite edible but next time I'll probably give a stone a shot and develop a richer tomato sauce, also slice cheese thinner as it got a little gummy once the pizza cooled.


I love learning too! Except I should really keep notes on all my dishes. I make so many things ad hock and then can't remember what I put in it and can't recreate dishes. Or I keep repeating mistakes because I forgot to make a note of it.


----------



## tyfghter

first time sharing my meals, hope I didn't do too bad!

we had stir fried beef with basil and tomatoes and roasted fennel





  








Screenshot_2015-11-13-23-26-27-1.png




__
tyfghter


__
Nov 18, 2015


----------



## mike9

Spent another day wrechin' on my tractor so too tired to get fancy and too lazy to change to go out.  Since we have chickens we have eggs.  Eggs, bacon, linguine, parm, cream . . . see where I'm going with this?  Really nice Carbonara tonight and the left over sauce (I did 3 eggs for 5oz of pasta) I cooked off like a crepe - nice touch.  Delicious and very satisfying.


----------



## markrmoore2

Mike9 said:


> Spent another day wrechin' on my tractor so too tired to get fancy and too lazy to change to go out. Since we have chickens we have eggs. Eggs, bacon, linguine, parm, cream . . . see where I'm going with this? Really nice Carbonara tonight and the left over sauce (I did 3 eggs for 5oz of pasta) I cooked off like a crepe - nice touch. Delicious and very satisfying.


Sometimes the simple dishes can be the best


----------



## alexthechef

Was a lazy day today, but I had pasta with diced chicken and alfredo.

Alfredo was made already, just added chicken.

Seared the chicken on one side, high heat, salt, pepper, lemon juice, rosemary, thyme, minced garlic, butter, basted it over and over in the juice.

flipped it over, put it in an oven, covered to finish cooking.

took it out, add a couple spoonfulls of butter to the ju, and basted it in the butter.

diced and added to the pasta.


----------



## tyfghter

Last night it wasn't too cold, so I took advantage of the grill.

I made some Boka Dushi with a Dutch West Indies Peanut sauce, some asparagus rafts, and white rice on the side.




  








2015-11-15 18.35.58-1.png




__
tyfghter


__
Nov 19, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

I drug one of the Grands on a huge errand trip yesterday afternoon and was so tired and hungry that I let her choose the place to eat.

Stupid on my part as she choose the Pizza Mouse experience.

Kinda glad tho 'cuz the pizza was pretty good as was the adult oriented salad bar.

So for just under 22 bucks we got a medium pie, one salad bar, 2 drinks and a double handful of tokens.

Actually it was kinda genius cuz ...combined with all the other activity plus a warm bubble bath she fell asleep from 7pm until almost 9 this am.

Put the time to good use...... had several cups of hot coffee (yes plz cream and sugar ;-) and the newspaper.

Yay!

mimi


----------



## ordo

Tyfghter said:


> 2015-11-15 18.35.58-1.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> tyfghter
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 19, 2015


That looks really good.


----------



## rick alan

Tyfghter said:


> Last night it wasn't too cold, so I took advantage of the grill.
> 
> I made some Boka Dushi with a Dutch West Indies Peanut sauce, some asparagus rafts, and white rice on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-11-15 18.35.58-1.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> tyfghter
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 19, 2015


I checked out [a] recipe for the sauce, not very peanut buttery sounding using just 3 tbl pb to 1+ cups other ingredients. More like a hot tomato sauce with pb. Well it work for curry, shall give it a try.

Rick


----------



## teamfat

Some of you saw this on Facebook the other day:





  








ny_strip.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Nov 20, 2015








It was a 2 pound, 3 inch thick new york strip steak. Or roast. Seared it, finished in oven, it was very good. Got two nice dinners and a lunch out of it. So tonight I decided I needed a de-beefing, so to speak:





  








de_beefing.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Nov 20, 2015








Fried tofu with onion and jalapeno in a spicy bean paste sauce. Also very good like the beef.

I want a real wok.

mjb.


----------



## full sack

Tyfghter said:


> first time sharing my meals, hope I didn't do too bad!
> 
> we had stir fried beef with basil and tomatoes and roasted fennel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot_2015-11-13-23-26-27-1.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> tyfghter
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 18, 2015


The stir-fry looks great! One of my favorite things to make: lots of knife work prep and a fast cook. Tell us about your sauce and the side.


----------



## chefbuba

Pork Bao Buns and shrimp with snow peas.

Never made these, got a wild hare up my ass Friday and decided to give them a try. They came out pretty good.

Made the bbq pork Friday night.





  








bao.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 22, 2015








Filling is the chopped up pork in a sauce of oyster sauce, soy, sesame oil, sugar, chicken stock & shallots, this is thickened to a paste with a bit of flour.





  








bao1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 22, 2015








The dough is bread flour, milk, water, yeast, sugar, eggs, salt & melted butter.

A portion of the liquid and flour are cooked to a thick paste, cooled and added to the rest of the mix and kneaded for 15 min, the consistency is like brioche.





  








bao2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 22, 2015












  








bao3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 22, 2015








Roll out and place a spoon full of filling, pinch the sides together and roll into a tight ball.





  








bao4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 22, 2015








Let rise for about an hour, brush with egg wash, bake until golden brown.





  








bao5.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 22, 2015












  








bao6.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 22, 2015












  








bao7.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 22, 2015








Shrimp with snow peas.





  








stirfryshrimp.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 22, 2015


----------



## teamfat

Wow. Good lookin' eats!

mjb.


----------



## rick alan

Great indeed, but there is ginger in there somewhere, no?

Rick


----------



## mike9

I made some crustless Quiche today. One is spinach, mushroom, feta, topped with a mozzarella/provolone blend. One is leek, wild boar sausage, smoked swiss and topped with gruyere and the last one is a mashup with a little spinach, mushroom, boar sausage, bacon and smoked cheddar topped with gruyere. The one with leek and boar I infused my milk/cream with rosemary and apple. Pie plates were buttered with leftover compound butter and dusted with breadcrumbs.





  








IMG_20151122_153130_zpskxzgqljc.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 22, 2015


----------



## mikey--m

Found a nice little butcher shop near my place and done did a rabbit ragout served with a parsley, black garlic and fennel seed breadcrumb gremolata. Day of prep and a nice afternoon of actual cooking.





  








IMG_0535.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Nov 23, 2015








Started with a mirepoix of carrot, celery, shallots and black garlic for extra tangy sweetness in the base, sweated everything down, added some fresh thyme and a couple bay leaves. After some research I found people were quite divided on whether to sear or blanch the meat (it does make sense as Maillard obviously intensifies tastes(?)), I decided to try the latter. Any input here is appreciated as I'm not that familiar with using rabbit. It ended up getting a lot of the impurities out and didn't seem to dry it out as much...

Added vegetable stock, white wine and stew for an hour and half. Pick the meat, strain the broth, reduce to a glace. 4am by that time so popped everything in the fridge and passed out on the couch watching telly...





  








IMG_3922.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Nov 23, 2015








Day two. Fresh carrots, shallots and garlic, wabbit meat cleaned and cleaned again, sauce base nice and jellified. Started the gremolata by chopping parsley and adding lemon juice and some chopped black garlic to bring that back as well. Breadcrumbs from a fennel seed white baguette, toasted and smashed to bits.

Sweated the veggies with half half butter and olive oil and a bit of the pasta water for an extra glaze, added the glace and some more of the starchy water to thicken the sauce. More fresh thyme and finished with adding in some peas.

View media item 123286
Lovely egg pappardelle





  








IMG_3938.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Nov 23, 2015








And the end result! Topped with the gremolata and some parmesan. The only thing I thought would be maybe to confit the rabbit for that extra bit, worth it?


----------



## ordo

That's beautiful mikey--m. Great pasta dish. No doubt confit of rabbit could improve the recipe.But pasta dishes are about pasta and yours look well balanced.


----------



## mike9

Risotto with muscles in garlic butter sauce and a ripe avocado.





  








IMG_20151123_181635_zpslww8ccis.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 24, 2015


----------



## ordo

Minimalistic and nice, Mike.

I'm making whole grain bread, 100% lager hydratation, 72 hours cold fermented.





  








Pan integral.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 24, 2015








Meanwhile i got a prosciuto and butter bruschetta.





  








jamon y queso.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 24, 2015


----------



## mikey--m

When it's unbearably hot outside but all you crave is meat and potatoes... Tangy chicken tray bake!

Chicken breast marinated in "Caribbean" spices then cooked in half half chicken and veggie stock with baby potatoes, lemon wedges, mixed little heirloom tomatoes, basil and... Hot smoked Eastern European style bacon... Took some of the cooking liquid out when done and reduced it a bit for nicer consistency. Found one sad little last flower in the garden and down the hatch it went as well!





  








IMG_0550.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Nov 25, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia

@mike9 risotto looks good but what does the avocado do in terms of adding to the dish? Seems a little random, not judging just curious.

Shakshuka 




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 25, 2015


----------



## mike9

I thought about moving it for the picture, but it was part of the meal.  It just adds a level of clean to an otherwise very savory dish.


----------



## red head

i ate 3 hard boiled eggs - got home late, tired, fridge bare

thought about scramble or omelette, but too crazy lazy lol


----------



## ordo

Whole grain 100% lager hydrated bread. Tricky baking, quite different. I'm so bad scoring the dough.





  








Whole grain bread1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 26, 2015


----------



## ordo

Here's the dense structure, even with 100% hydratation (1000 grams of flour, 1000 grams of lager). Baking whole grain breads is different. Tastes much more concentrated, bitter and acidic.





  








Whole grain bread2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 26, 2015


----------



## rick alan

Hey Ordo, try using the Kiwi's beak for scoring.

Rick


----------



## mike9

Today was compound Thanksgiving and I made my usuals. Stuffing made with corn bread, white bread both dried, three sausages this year - wild boar, bear and pork, pecans, dried cranberries, leek, onion, celery, seasoning and stock. First time using cranberries and they imparted a nice layer of sweet to offset the savory and game tastes. Next was a corn and oyster pudding, a pan of roasted butternut squash and I made gravy with smoked salt and ground sage in my roux - there was none left. My DIL's mom made the turkey (20lb) and her sister made mac & cheese, brussles sprouts, and sweet potatoes. Sad part is most of us were done in 20 minutes - the ones that had seconds lasted a little longer, but suffered later. I built a modest plate and still had no room for desert. That's why they invented tomorrow. It's so warm we had a bonfire after and enjoyed the full moon, great company and just a little more libation. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## markrmoore2

I knew this thread was going to explode today


----------



## teamfat

cauli.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Nov 27, 2015








Dinner at a friend's house. A very sweet woman, but not well versed in the culinary arts. My lazy cauliflower gratin went well with her main course of microwaved tilapia.

mjb.


----------



## pepper grind

teamfat said:


> cauli.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 27, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner at a friend's house. A very sweet woman, but not well versed in the culinary arts. My lazy cauliflower gratin went well with her main course of microwaved tilapia.
> 
> mjb.


So, did you hide the sauce jar and pre-shredded cheese bag, or proudly display them next to the perfectly steamed fish she slaved over?


----------



## brianshaw

jake t buds said:


> Something about the flavor. It fires neurons of disgust. Can't explain. My mother used to make Borscht. I hated it, especially the rustic version with all the chunks of beets and stringy cabbage. If anybody has any recipes that masks the flavor, my wife would be appreciative. But I do understand the allure. So if anybody make Borscht for the soup challenge, I promise to not be biased.
> 
> Also, ketchup in your beautiful sauce? Sacrilege I tell you!!! Sacrilege!!


So speaking of disgust for beets.... I love them but suffer a condition called beeturia (Google it!). The color does not digest and passes.... It's a weird and disgusting thing to experience.


----------



## kuan

Duck. 





  








dinner.jpg




__
kuan


__
Nov 27, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

BrianShaw said:


> jake t buds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something about the flavor. It fires neurons of disgust. Can't explain. My mother used to make Borscht. I hated it, especially the rustic version with all the chunks of beets and stringy cabbage. If anybody has any recipes that masks the flavor, my wife would be appreciative. But I do understand the allure. So if anybody make Borscht for the soup challenge, I promise to not be biased.
> 
> Also, ketchup in your beautiful sauce? Sacrilege I tell you!!! Sacrilege!!
> 
> 
> 
> So speaking of disgust for beets.... I love them but suffer a condition called beeturia (Google it!). The color does not digest and passes.... It's a weird and disgusting thing to experience.
Click to expand...

Kinda like when a kid eats an entire box of those "fruity" snax?

mimi


----------



## kuan

flipflopgirl said:


> Kinda like when a kid eats an entire box of those "fruity" snax?
> 
> mimi


Or a lot of asparagus.


----------



## kingfarvito

BrianShaw said:


> So speaking of disgust for beets.... I love them but suffer a condition called beeturia (Google it!). The color does not digest and passes.... It's a weird and disgusting thing to experience.


when my nephew was young it was one of my favorite things to take him to Baskin Robbins for cotton candy ice cream. Similar effect but blue, really freaked my sister out the first few times


----------



## ordo

You can get beets, asparagus and milk and pee the Italian flag!


----------



## ordo

I styr fried some stuff.





  








saltado chiesco.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 27, 2015


----------



## ordo

A new loaf of white bread. Stupid mean kiwi needs a lame!





  








bread and kiwi.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 28, 2015


----------



## ordo

Oven baked fries

10' to 15' Oven





  








fritas al horno 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 28, 2015








Cool down





  








fritas al horno 2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 28, 2015








Fry at high temp.





  








fritas al horno 3.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 28, 2015


----------



## kuan

Were they worth it?


----------



## ordo

No. But humidity here is killing all of my fried stuff.


----------



## mike9

I've never been satisfied with "oven" fried potatoes that I've made from scratch.  I'll throw in the towel and get Or Ida shoe strings.  That said the Dairy Queen just down the road makes really good, fresh fries.  Perfect for when those occasions call for some.


----------



## ordo

I'm hopeless with my thick fries. Really thinking in stealing my wife's hair dryer. The best i did were faking sous-vide batons.





  








papas fritas1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 29, 2015












  








french fries1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 29, 2015








Thin fries, i can get them really crunchy for about 30 seconds.


----------



## kuan

I don't recall but I think thick cut fries can be done all the way in one go.  Get a gallon size pan and start at 300, then turn the heat up to 375.


----------



## kingfarvito

kuan said:


> I don't recall but I think thick cut fries can be done all the way in one go. Get a gallon size pan and start at 300, then turn the heat up to 375.


that's exactly what I do, I've found that using lard insteadof a veg oil gets me a crispier fry though.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Black Friday Dinner





  








001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 29, 2015








After spending time in Northern Arizona,

and driving home on Black Friday, I needed

something quick to fix.

Trader Joe's Mini Ravs, Marinara and Basil Pesto

with some poached boneless skinless chicken thighs,

cooled and shredded.





  








002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 29, 2015











  








003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 29, 2015








Red for Him and green for Me


----------



## koukouvagia

Not sure what I'd call this. It's pork butt cut into 1 inch steaks that I seared then braised in the oven with onion, garlic, tomatoes and potatoes. It was ok!




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 29, 2015


----------



## teamfat

I'd call it dinner!  Looks nice.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

yup @Koukouvagia I'd eat that, it looks great, I bet the house smelled divine too!


----------



## mike9

Beautiful Wellfleet oysters (this is our second plate). These came out of the water on the 19th so 11 days ago and kept chilled in a cooler. Really plump, juicy and so delicious. I've eaten a lot of oysters over the years, but Wellfleet oysters have been the best I've had. We had them with some warm olive oil, rosemary bread and Manchego cheese.





  








IMG_20151129_184612_zps149jtxub.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 30, 2015


----------



## mikelm

Mike9-

How do they compare - in your taste - with Malpeques from PEI ? 

I haven't had Wellfleets that I recall, despite spending my first thirty years on the East Coast. I didn't go for raw oysters until I got older. Oddly enough, I first encountered the Malpeques in a hip seafood bar in Walnut Creek CA which had them always when in season. They're pretty hard to find in the MIdwest.

Speaking of seafood, I of course grew up on the _beautiful swimmer-_ the blue crab. It wasn't until I moved to Southern California that I discovered the Dungeness crab- the king of seafood. Have you ever been far enough west to encounter them? They're hard to find here, too. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif

Food is a lot of fun, besides being good to eat. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Mike


----------



## mike9

Mike I can't recall - been 30 years since I had access to a wide variety of oysters in NYC.  I've had some Long Island oysters last year and they were bland compared to these.  A friend from Wellfleet brings these up when he comes hunting.  A cooler full.


----------



## rick alan

A friend had use of a house in Wellfleet and when we were down there in the off season I'd do a little trespassing on private property (summer homes), where little collecting was done and it didn't take long to fill a bucket.  I assumed they were so good because they were fresh plucked, never did this particular criminal activity anywhere else.

Softshells are another story of course.  I'd pull those of  the beach right along side of the local game warden.

Rick


----------



## mike9

We were talking about that last weekend and my Wellfleeter freind told us one of the things that makes the oysters so good is the change of water every tide.  They are always getting fresh water and the nutrients that come with it.


----------



## ordo

So many time i don eat oysters...

Meanwhile mean kiwi got a lame for the next bread.





  








Lame and kiwi.JPG




__
ordo


__
Nov 30, 2015


----------



## mike9

We didn't have an intimate thanksgiving this year, but I had some corn & oyster pudding leftover so today I roasted a chicken, made some stuffing and gravy and heated up some canned cranberries. I took more than 20 minutes to eat and it was just my wife and I and it was quite nice just the two of us. The chicken tasted better than the two places we had turkey at this weekend.





  








IMG_20151130_182007_zpsf4rokft9.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 1, 2015


----------



## rick alan

ordo said:


> So many time i don eat oysters...
> 
> Meanwhile mean kiwi got a lame for the next bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lame and kiwi.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 30, 2015


The Lords of Karma are never fooled

You may run for a long time, but sooner or later, evil Kiwi


----------



## ordo

Check what a friend of mine brought to lunch today (beef liver venetian way):





  








Amarone 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 1, 2015











  








Amarone 2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 1, 2015


----------



## linda allison

Grilled Chicken with mushroom, kale and spinach sautéed in butter with onion, bacon and white wine.  Grilled chicken is always good, seasoned with garlic, onion and tarragon.

We had cookie pie or lemon shortbread for dessert.


----------



## lagom

@ordo. That's a friend to keep for life [emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## mike9

I made a simple starter salad - romain, feta & blue cheese, pear and pecans. I dressed them with a simple vinaigrette of lemon juice, Coleman's mustard and pistachio oil then topped them with a chicken skin cracklin'.





  








IMG_20151202_185218_zpsgdo00the.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 3, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

Turkey & cheese enchiladas, Spanish rice, pineapple slaw & sliced avocado. 
Filling was jack, cheddar, cream cheese, scallions, Ortega chilies & turkey breast.




  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 3, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 3, 2015


----------



## teamfat

I ate at a restaurant, on of the handful of Jim's Family Restaurants in the valley. I like their breakfasts. The chile verde breakfast platter is very good, but I can only get about 2/3 of it in one sitting.  So I thought I'd give them a try for dinner.

In the soup challenge I did a number of entries in my "World Tour, one bowl at a time" thing. I like soup. I know how to make soup. I had soup on my mind so I opted to get a bowl of the vegetable beef soup with my dinner tonight.

I had forgotten what canned soup can taste like. At least on the plus side, I am positive I got my daily requirement of sodium.

Sigh.

mjb.


----------



## Hank

Just a simple stir fry, but when the garlic, ginger, and peppers hit the hot wok and the aroma emerged a wry smile spread across my face and I was stuck with how much I loved to cook.


----------



## teamfat

Hank said:


> Just a simple stir fry, but when the garlic, ginger, and peppers hit the hot wok and the aroma emerged a wry smile spread across my face and I was stuck with how much I loved to cook.


Indeed.

Tonight's dinner was not like last night's. No canned soup, no frozen veggies fresh out of the microwave, no instant mashed potatoes. Just a simple sandwich with some of the kielbasa I did for the last challenge, some kraut, spicy mustard and swiss cheese. And some of the last of my pickled green tomatoes.





  








polish_sammy.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 4, 2015








This is different than the one you get at a certain national fast food hot dog chain.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Tonight's dinner was like a blast from the past. At 5:30 my wife tells me she's going into town to see Santa with the kids at 6:30. WTF!!! I had a plan, but I implemented it anyway . . . in 40 minutes. I had duck breasts tempering on a plate and seasoned so all I had to make was frites and a salad. Three Russets - I just squared them up and sliced into fries, soaked, drained and dried on a towel. Oil in a 12" fry pan and preheat the cast iron for the duck. Open a fresh beer, put greens on salad plates then slice a pear. Next - make a salad dressing with mustard, blue cheese, herb vinegar and evoo - check. Take the oil's temp and get the breasts into the skillet. 325 degrees - close enough - in go the potatoes to blanch. Put plates in the warming oven - out come the potatoes to drain, check the duck the skillet - so far so good. Crank the heat on the oil to 375-ish and in go the fries. So far so good, but my beer's getting warm. Out come the fries to drain, season and out comes the duck - no time to rest so onto the plates they go, frites on, salad plates on. Oh snap I need ketchup for mine - Cento Balsamic Ketchup - it's good for you. Two bites to go and the kids pull in the drive and out the door she went . . .

It's quiet and I'm chilling like a villain on penicillin . . . . Boo Ya /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif

And that's why I never want to cook professionally again.


----------



## chefbuba

NY's, baked potato & buttered carrots.





  








ny1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 5, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 5, 2015








Round two of Gumbo-ish with steamed rice and scallions


----------



## koukouvagia

I don't know why I always pack salads for dinner when I'm at work, I only get a 15 minute break and that is not long enough to eat a salad, too much chewing. But it was really good and I finished it after work.





  








47a647dc-1780-4c07-85dd-f989af32f26a.jpe




__
koukouvagia


__
Dec 5, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Like our Doctor told us the other day, EAT LOADS OF DIFFERENT COLORS!

Miss KK, that looks wonderful. Is that Purple Cauliflower? I've never seen THAT color before.





  








002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 6, 2015








I was browsing through the MegaMart the other day,

and spied Shake N Bake... I haven't made that in years, why not!


----------



## mhatter-1

Like fries, but tonight lovin the heavenly roux that creates the awesome gumbo!


----------



## rick alan

Speaking of Gumbo, I browned up a peanut butter colored rue as gravy makins for the second round of turkey.  8.5 pound whole breast marked down from $23.50 to $6.50 post TG.  Made stock from the bone, added stock made from chicken breast bone, lots of cartilage there too of course.

Half the meat is in the freezer, and there's plenty of chicken stock and Better than Bullion Turkey Base for the next pot of gravy.  Well actually I still have half the last pot left as the women of the house have no use for gravy, or lobster either, thankfully, but I may have other designs for that, Yum-Slurp.

Rick


----------



## teamfat

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I was browsing through the MegaMart the other day,
> 
> and spied Shake N Bake... I haven't made that in years, why not!


And I helped! No doubt a few of you remember that commercial.

Did a pork based cottage pie tonight. Tasty.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba

Cured and smoked some pork neck bones yesterday, they became the subject of tonight's dinner. Navy bean soup with biscuits & apple slaw.





  








beans1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 7, 2015












  








beans2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 7, 2015












  








biscuits.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 7, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

Good job @chefbuba .....I love a good thick soup . Really comforting.
Curious about the slaw How did you go about prepping the apples to keep them from breaking up?
Did you have to use a certain variety?

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia

Yes @kaneohegirlinaz it's purple cauliflower. It's amazing and beautiful and it tastes wonderful.


----------



## chefbuba

flipflopgirl said:


> Good job @chefbuba .....I love a good thick soup . Really comforting.
> Curious about the slaw How did you go about prepping the apples to keep them from breaking up?
> Did you have to use a certain variety?
> 
> mimi


I julienned the apples, add them after the slaw is dressed. Use any crisp apple, I had a couple of red delicious but usually have fuji's on hand.

50/50 mayo sour cream or plain yogurt, onion, ac vinegar, agave or sugar, crack black, celery seed, raisins.


----------



## flipflopgirl

I am a big fan of slaw and have been chopping apples in a small dice for fear of them breaking up.
Never occurred to me just to add after most of the tossing was done....duh.
You always have great tips for me.

Thanx again chef.

mimi


----------



## ordo

Pasta, tomato sauce, sage, formaggio sardo





  








tallarines y salvia.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 8, 2015


----------



## Hank

I got a very nice pork loin and whacked off some 2" thick chops. Boiled potatoes, glazed carrots, and a green salad. I served it with a sage pan sauce, which somehow went on after the pics /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif





  








IMG_0803.jpg




__
Hank


__
Dec 8, 2015


----------



## jake t buds




----------



## mhatter-1

That sounds incredibly delicious! The women in my household have no use for lobster either, yeah!!


----------



## mhatter-1

Also, I envy you for the city you live in!


----------



## mhatter-1

If you ever travel to upstate New York, I have a great little diner for you. It has the best Coneys in the country! It is a little place in Liverpool called Heid's. It also was on Triple D!


----------



## mhatter-1

Thinking of having a cream based soup with shredded carrots, cubed Velveeta, a drop of hot sauce, cream of potato soup- also thinking of making my own, and a few other ingredients, very tasty indeed! It is called Gazebo Cheese Soup, my aunt got it from a newscaster in TN.


----------



## mike9

Last night we had duck leg quarter served over collard greens with a side of corn bread and a wing. Really great combination.





  








IMG_20151207_182943_zpsgt9wlwfr.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 8, 2015


----------



## ordo

Prepping eggplant parmigiana. There's no short cut here. For the real thing they must be deep fried.





  








melanzane parmigiana.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 9, 2015


----------



## brianshaw

It's been one of those days. In n Out double double, fries animal style and a Coke. To go.


----------



## french fries

[/quote]


BrianShaw said:


> It's been one of those days. In n Out double double, fries animal style and a Coke. To go.


WHAT!? No milkshake???????!!!


----------



## teamfat

WHAT!? No milkshake???????!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif[/quote]
Sheesh. Like anyone would ever dip their fries into a chocolate milkshake.

mjb.


----------



## brianshaw

I'd love a milkshake but lactose intolerance makes that a miserable experience after the taste is enjoyed.


----------



## millionsknives

"Now I am become Death, the Destroyer of bowels" -Spiderman


----------



## mike9

A very good friend dropped off two beautiful pheasants today so I had a surprise day in the kitchen. I skinned them and froze one and cooked one tonight. Here's how it went down - I was making duck stock so I boned out the breasts and first wing section and seasoned, put them together then wrapped them in sliced smoked hog jowl and tied them up. Then I tied the leg quarters between two slices of smoked jowl and cooked them all in a deep fry pan. Mean while I had rice on in chicken stock I made last week and made a salad of greens, avocado, and tomato packed with blue cheese crumbles. Really delicious meal -





  








IMG_20151209_143852_zps0e9tdqhy.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 10, 2015











  








IMG_20151209_172024_zpsxs4x3sfq.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 10, 2015











  








IMG_20151209_180313_zpsdnnqq5d3.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 10, 2015











  








IMG_20151209_180320_zpsb4163oe1.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 10, 2015


----------



## dreamshards8

IMG_20151209_195912.jpg




__
dreamshards8


__
Dec 10, 2015







Raspberry chipotle barbeque ribs


----------



## ordo

Me: −What happened here?
Mean Kiwi: −I forgot to score the loaf…
Me: −I bothered my friends to get you an old Gillette razor and make a pro lame and you forgot to score the loaf?
Mean Kiwi: −I'm really sorry…
Me: −That's not enough. You can see the loaf baked unevenly.
Mean Kiwi: −I see.
Me: −You're punished for a week.
Mean Kiwi: −Please don't.
Me: −No excuses. You're so punished!





  








loaf and mean kiwi.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 10, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

Mimi loves kiwi.
Mimi would never punish kiwi for such a small slight.
Kiwi can come to Texas when Ordo becomes overbearing and edges into violence...and we all know he will eventually as you know how those hot headed Tango dancing men can be.
Come kiwi come!

mimi


----------



## ordo

Mean Kiwi: -Let me free!

Me: -Never!

Mean Kiwi: -But mimi loves me and i love her! You, monster tango player!

Me: -Damned love... There you go. Fly to Texas!

Mean Kiwi: -mimiiiiiiiii!





  








kiwi free.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 10, 2015


----------



## ordo

Eggplant parmigiana leftovers with wise-presentation edible plastic flower.





  








Melanzane parmigiana.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 11, 2015








BTW: i respected the estrict Italian tradition: deep fried eggplants, home made passata di pomodoro, cacciocavalo, parmigiano, etc. Wow this dish is das bomb!


----------



## flipflopgirl

Looks yummy O.

Is that the flower you make kiwi hold in her teeth when dancing?

I have gathered all ingredients for a batch of Tex Mex style cheese enchiladas.

Just waiting for a cold front to blow thru and I will produce them.

First rule of home cooked Tex Mex is it has to be cold outside.

Better send some warm clothes with kiwi......

mimi


----------



## teamfat

flipflopgirl said:


> First rule of home cooked Tex Mex is it has to be cold outside.


I remember one night back in 197? When I was sharing a place we called Hoosier Haven, even though one of them was from Ohio, with a couple of others guys. It was February, I think, a blizzard outside. Chile verde, burritos and tacos, and we had the windows open.

mjb.


----------



## flipflopgirl

teamfat said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> First rule of home cooked Tex Mex is it has to be cold outside.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember one night back in 197? When I was sharing a place we called Hoosier Haven, even though one of them was from Ohio, with a couple of others guys. It was February, I think, a blizzard outside. Chile verde, burritos and tacos, and we had the windows open.
> 
> mjb.
Click to expand...

I love the smell of cumin in the morning ;-)

mimi


----------



## markrmoore2

image.jpeg




__
markrmoore2


__
Dec 13, 2015







Key lime pie


----------



## planethoff

NY Strip, carmalzed onions, baked potato, grilled asparagus. Needed something to balance Pain Perdu brunch.





  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 14, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 14, 2015


----------



## mike9

I did pulled pork today and served it on King's Hawaiian rolls topped with a sweet coleslaw.  

I marinated a 6lb. Boston Butt for 24hrs. injected it with marinade too.  Next I sous vide it in the slow cooker at 140 for 24hrs then finished with a glaze and rub in a 250 oven for 4hrs.  Wow - nice texture and excellent flavor and well worth the cleanup tomorrow.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mike9 said:


> I did pulled pork today and served it on _*King's Hawaiian rolls*_ topped with a sweet coleslaw.
> 
> I marinated a 6lb. Boston Butt for 24hrs. injected it with marinade too. Next I sous vide it in the slow cooker at 140 for 24hrs then finished with a glaze and rub in a 250 oven for 4hrs. Wow - nice texture and excellent flavor and well worth the cleanup tomorrow.


King's Bakery Sweet Bread, YUM!!!! Pretty much Kalua Pig sliders. right?


----------



## keizer

ChefHoff said:


> NY Strip, carmalzed onions, baked potato, grilled asparagus. Needed something to balance Pain Perdu brunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> planethoff
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 14, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> planethoff
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 14, 2015


Oooh I know what I'll be eating tonight!


----------



## flipflopgirl

Finally put the enchiladas together.

Was perfect for a cold and rainy day.

Homemade chili gravy flecked with red/brown.

Bubbling cheese with just the right amount of sweet 1015 onions (both inside and on top).....

Gooey and satisfying.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

flipflopgirl said:


> Finally put the enchiladas together.
> 
> Was perfect for a cold and rainy day.
> 
> Homemade chili gravy flecked with red/brown.
> 
> Bubbling cheese with just the right amount of sweet 1015 onions (both inside and on top).....
> 
> Gooey and satisfying.
> 
> mimi


I did find that my fingers are not near as blast proof as before.

Trying to roll the corn tortillas straight out of the hot oil was almost more than I could handle.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

Pretty pie @Markrmoore2 ....

mimi


----------



## mike9

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> King's Bakery Sweet Bread, YUM!!!! Pretty much Kalua Pig sliders. right?


Yup - and they are gooooo od. Smoked pork without a smoker /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## mikey--m

Lunch and dinner on the go. Mackerel fillet on toasted dark rye bread, evoo, lemon, parsley, spicy calabrese paste.





  








IMG_3991.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Dec 15, 2015


----------



## ordo

mikey--m said:


> Lunch and dinner on the go. Mackerel fillet on toasted dark rye bread, evoo, lemon, parsley, spicy calabrese paste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3991.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mikey--m
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 15, 2015


Could be a winner in the Brunch Challenge.


----------



## kingnothing

When I was in Croatia, we were on the Island of Hvar and had an awesome soup/stew called gregada. This is my take on it as I only had salmon (coho) in the freezer and didn't feel like buying a white fish which is normally served in the dish. It turned out awesome.





  








image.jpeg




__
kingnothing


__
Dec 15, 2015


----------



## freyaskitchen

Last night we enjoyed Tikka Chicken in soft tortillas with Lettuce and yogurt, yum!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 17, 2015








"Local style" Beef Stew ala Hawaii Plate Lunch

this recipe is DA BOMB!

served over steamed white "sticky" rice and

gotta have da plenty gravy

...sadly the only thing missing is one scoop Mac Salad on top


----------



## chefbuba

Buttermilk fried chicken, mash & gravy, buttered corn.





  








fried chicken.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 17, 2015












  








mash.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 17, 2015








And just because....... Chicken Fried Bacon with a couple pieces of my buck board bacon.





  








bbbacon3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 17, 2015












  








cf bacon.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 17, 2015












  








cf bacon1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 17, 2015












  








cf bacon3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 17, 2015


----------



## flipflopgirl

OMG @chefbuba ......

I think you just pushed me over the tipping point.

Corn on the cob dripping in butter, fried okra and just to angle off the pyramid corners...... a slice of tomato on a lettuce leaf.

mimi


----------



## 2rocks

12Hr slow cooked ham hocks and potato in cider and thyme, with baby winter vegetables and a green onion sauce.

Leftover ham will be used for hot and cold pies:

Tonight will be ham and chicken pie in a rich béchamel sauce with puff pastry crust.

Also making cold ham and chicken pie in hot water & beer pastry.


----------



## Hank

Buba, I may lose a bet to my son and will have to make him fried chicken. I'll PM you for the recipe!

Last night was chicken black bean enchiladas.





  








Enchalatas.JPG




__
Hank


__
Dec 17, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@chefbuba stellar as usual, but Chicken Fried _BACON_ with Milk Gravy, you had me at Fried!

@Hank, any sauce in the inside of those Enchiladas? Looks like cheese on the outside, right?





  








003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 18, 2015








Hawaiian Plate Lunch Special again tonight:

Hamburger Steak with a Mushroom and Sweet Onion Gravy,

I doubled the Gravy recipe so that I could douse

the steamed White Rice, oh and I steamed some

Haricot Verts and drizzled some Olive Oil and fresh Garlic over them.

ONO!!


----------



## mike9

flipflopgirl said:


> I think you just pushed me over the tipping point.
> 
> Corn on the cob dripping in butter, fried okra and just to angle off the pyramid corners...... a slice of tomato on a lettuce leaf.
> 
> mimi


I love me some fried okra /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## teamfat

back_bacon01.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 18, 2015








Chicken fried. Brunch challenge. Hmmm...


----------



## mojak

Slow cooked Beef Stew with Pappardelle noodles.





  








image.jpeg




__
mojak


__
Dec 18, 2015


----------



## Hank

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @Hank, any sauce in the inside of those Enchiladas? Looks like cheese on the outside, right?


Kgirl, inside is a sauce of black beans, cilantro, onion, serrano chili, and chicken stock. I coat the bottom of the pan with green enchilada sauce. I usually put a little green sauce on top too but didn't have enough. The filling is the black bean sauce, chicken, and sour cream. Yes it's cheese on top. I usually sprinkle grated cheese lightly all over the enchiladas, which I think is better.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@Hank I love the black bean idea, DH is not a fan, but I am.

For him, I make them filled simply with shredded Chicken, chopped

Hatch Chiles and Green Enchilada Sauce and then top

with the same Sauce, shredded Cheese and more chopped Chiles





  








chicken enchiladas.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 18, 2015


----------



## Guest

Chicken lemon sage with chips


----------



## mike9

I made fried chicken today - something I rarely if ever do. I came across a technique where you sous vide your parts (3hrs for dark, 1hr for white @ 155F). Then I dredged in seasoned AP flour, into a hot sauce/buttermilk bath and back into the flour. I let that rest while the oil came to temp @ 400 degrees. The beauty of this is you only fry the chicken parts for 2-3 minutes tops. The meat is perfect, moist and the crust is really crunchy and it stays crunchy and is not greasy. Next time I'll have the oil hot and try it without a rest. I encourage folks to try this here is the link. https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/can-t-f-it-up-fried-chicken





  








IMG_20151219_185008_zpsdzl0srxy.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 20, 2015


----------



## millionsknives

Fried a snapper in my wok. Some ginger, scallions, thai chili on top. Fish sauce, lime, garlic for sauce





  








DSC_0086.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Dec 20, 2015


----------



## mojak

Prime Beef Ribeye Cap Steak Marinated in Sangria, Garlic and Parmagiano Regiano W/ Roasted Red Potatoes, Hot Oil, Fig Basamic Vinegar Topped W/ Sour Cream.





  








image.jpeg




__
mojak


__
Dec 20, 2015








Spring Greens with shaved Red Onion, Egg, Strawberries with Creamy Basalmic dressing....





  








image.jpeg




__
mojak


__
Dec 20, 2015


----------



## chefbuba

Salmon Cakes.......

Poach the salmon in a Court Bouillon, cool & shred.





  








sal patty.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 21, 2015












  








sal patty3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 21, 2015












  








sal patty5.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 21, 2015








For part of the binder I fine dice celery, onion, sweet & bell pepper. Saute in olive oil, cover with heavy cream and let reduce until almost dry. This is where it will split and become an oily mess, watch closely. Seasoned with granulated garlic, lemon thyme, black pepper, for salt I like to use a bit of clam base.





  








sal patty1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 21, 2015












  








sal patty2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 21, 2015












  








sal patty4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 21, 2015








Cool and add to the salmon along with mayo, panko crumbs, chopped parsley, hot sauce, worchestershirerer sauce, squeeze of lemon, couple of eggs. Mix well and form into patties, dredge in panko, pan fry until golden, place on a rack in a 400* oven for 10 min. Serve with caper mayonnaise.





  








sal patty6.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 21, 2015












  








sal patty8.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 21, 2015












  








sal patty7.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 21, 2015


----------



## rick alan

That recipe just makes me go, Wow!

Rick


----------



## chefbuba

Works well for crab cakes also.


----------



## millionsknives

Chuck eye and scallion





  








12366339_10102492929471169_7900452278018977501_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Dec 21, 2015


----------



## cerise

chefbuba said:


> Salmon Cakes.......
> 
> Poach the salmon in a Court Bouillon, cool & shred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sal patty.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sal patty3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sal patty5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For part of the binder I fine dice celery, onion, sweet & bell pepper. Saute in olive oil, cover with heavy cream and let reduce until almost dry. This is where it will split and become an oily mess, watch closely. Seasoned with granulated garlic, lemon thyme, black pepper, for salt I like to use a bit of clam base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sal patty1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sal patty2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sal patty4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool and add to the salmon along with mayo, panko crumbs, chopped parsley, hot sauce, worchestershirerer sauce, squeeze of lemon, couple of eggs. Mix well and form into patties, dredge in panko, pan fry until golden, place on a rack in a 400* oven for 10 min. Serve with caper mayonnaise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sal patty6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sal patty8.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sal patty7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 21, 2015


Me likey! Bought some lobster cakes at the market that sounded good, but inedible. great pics and description.


----------



## chefbuba

Roasted pork tenderloin, carrots, corn & mash. Pan sauce of demi, cranberry sauce, port & a knob of butter.





  








porktender.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 22, 2015












  








porksauce.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 22, 2015












  








porktender1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 22, 2015


----------



## ordo

Nice color in that tenderloin, chefbuba.


----------



## tyfghter

[h1]its been a few days, but here are some updates:[/h1][h1] [/h1][h1]Pork Saltimbocca with Polenta and Roasted Brussel Sprouts in a Prosciutto Balsamic Reduction[/h1]




  








pork saltamocca.PNG




__
tyfghter


__
Dec 22, 2015








NY steak with a chimichurri sauce, a fennel and red cabbage slaw and a side of corn salad with a cilantro mint dressing





  








newyorkw_chimichurri.PNG




__
tyfghter


__
Dec 22, 2015








Monte Cristo with spicy brown mustard and pepperjack cheese with some "Southwestern" chiplote potato salad





  








montecristo.PNG




__
tyfghter


__
Dec 22, 2015








a deconstructed Carne Asada burrito, homemade marinade and an Avocado, Tomatillo and Fennel relish ( I love fennel btw)





  








deconstructedburrito.PNG




__
tyfghter


__
Dec 22, 2015







[h1]Chicken Enchiladas with Roasted Tomatillo Salsa, and Homemade Guacamole.[/h1]





  








enchiladas.PNG




__
tyfghter


__
Dec 22, 2015








this is an empanada(sort of) stuffed with beans, a mix of fennel(there is that fennel again), shallots and cilantro, and beef in a chipotle sauce, drizzled on top with a chipotle aioli. The corn also has the chipotle aioli and is sprinkled with queso fresco





  








enpadana.PNG




__
tyfghter


__
Dec 22, 2015








and this was last night's meal, lemon, artichoke and goat cheese stuffed chicken, with creamy polenta topped with a fresh tomato compote





  








lemonartichokechicken.PNG




__
tyfghter


__
Dec 22, 2015


----------



## Hank

NY steak with a simple pan sauce, sauted cauliflower, and sweet potatoes glazed in brown butter and thyme.





  








image.jpeg




__
Hank


__
Dec 22, 2015


----------



## mikey--m

Christmas cake time!





  








IMG_4012.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Dec 24, 2015








White sweet bread dough, sultanas, cardamon, clove, cinnamon, orange zest, tons of butter... dark choc drizzle and toasted chopped almond slivers to finish.


----------



## ordo

I did four quiches and tarts for tonight's dinner and got my best ever leeks quiche.





  








Leek quiche1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 24, 2015


----------



## mike9

Nice Ordo - I made to lasagna pans of crustless quiche for ours.  Mushroom/spinach/bacon and bacon/leek/ham.


----------



## rick alan

I have yokes to use up, crustless quiche is just what I have in mind.

Rick


----------



## mike9

Mine turned out awesome and they really took a hit considering all the food people brought.  I don't miss crust at all in fact it's my least favorite part of any pie.  I don't miss the extra calories and carbs either.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Christmas Eve American-Italian-Hawaiian Seven Fishes:





  








005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 25, 2015








Cucumber Sushi, just because it goes so well with everything...





  








007.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 25, 2015











  








008.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 25, 2015








Imitation Krab Cocktail Shrimp Cocktail





  








009.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 25, 2015











  








010.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 25, 2015








Smoked Trout Crostini Limu Ahi Poke





  








011.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 25, 2015











  








012.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 25, 2015








Shoyu Ahi Poke Lomi Lomi Salmon





  








014.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 25, 2015











  








013.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 25, 2015








Anchovy Mini Pizza Our Christmas Eve Table

Mele Kalikimaka, Merry Christmas EVERYONE!!

ENJOY!


----------



## mikey--m

Daaaamn @kaneohegirlinaz, that spread is making me have maximum seafood jealousy...

Christmas day at our house, decided to have a quiet one with the lady, I still cook food for about 10 people.

Started off with grilled scallops with carribean spices, corn puree, grilled corn, hot smoked bacon lardons, lemon juice, parsley, chili.





  








IMG_0947.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Dec 25, 2015








As she is a big Ottolenghi fan, next up was a take on his cauliflower cake / frittata / quiche thing. Egg, cauliflower, turmeric, white truffle, rosemary, black sesame seeds.





  








IMG_0972.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Dec 25, 2015








And pièce de résistance -- porchetta! Stuffed with pork mince (double whammy!), sage, parsley, pine nuts, sultanas, rosemary, breadcrumbs and probably a few other things...





  








IMG_0933.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Dec 25, 2015








And roasted taters, sauerkraut with the smokiest speck, blood sausage with barley. Simple side salad of broccolini and wilted spinach, roasted garlic dressing.





  








IMG_0954.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Dec 25, 2015








Quick gravy from the porchetta drippings and bits of stuffing.





  








IMG_0960.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Dec 25, 2015








Can't move and everything hurts. Feels like Christmas!


----------



## ordo

Wow, those last entries! Compliments K-girl and mikey.


----------



## Hank

ordo said:


> Wow, those last entries! Compliments K-girl and mikey.


No doubt! Some fine looking food by Kgirl and Mikey.

No pics but I did a bone in ham on Christmas eve with heart attack on a plate scalloped potatoes (Emerl's recipe on food network) and my sister made some vegi sides and a very nice salad. I have never had a bone in ham before and it was so much better! Christmas dinner was an excellent prime rib with twice baked potatoes, horse radish carrots, and glazed sweet potatoes. And here's the kicker. I didn't lift a finger! They had done so much ahead, it just kind of worked out that way. I did redeem myself when it was time to clean up


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo guys, I worked pretty hard on that meal and it was GOOD!

So good, we had a repeat on Christmas day,

well, more like I made so much that we HAD to eat it again to finish it off

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Day after Christmas I would usually go shopping looking for the deals,

but not this year...

I made a full-blown Turkey dinner.

I made the ONLY dressing/filling/stuffing that I'll eat:





  








001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 27, 2015








casserole style,

my version made with croutons,

dried cranberries





  








Hawaiian Portuguese Sausage.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 27, 2015








and Hawaiian Portuguese Sausage,

very flavorful,

very fluffy,

ready to except GRAVY!


----------



## mojak

Props to K- Girl and Mikey. Great looking food. 
Mike


----------



## mike9

My day after was lobster rolls.  One store in town had 2-3lb. lobsters for $6.99/lb.  I just couldn't pass that up so I had them steam two.  Served on a toasted new england roll with cole slaw and crisp pino grigio.


----------



## mike9

I sous vide a 2.5" one bone prime rib eye. 130F for 2.5hrs. Let rest then seared in a bitchin' hot skillet. The results were stellar - even through and through and what bag juice there was was delicious on my cajun stuffing from christmas day.

My ghetto souse vede setup





  








IMG_20151227_150004_zpsrhbvug4s.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 28, 2015








130F for 2.5hrs





  








IMG_20151227_181810_zpsbxc93svs.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 28, 2015








That liquid is not meat juice -it's from the bag.


----------



## mojak

Homemade Linguini, Caramelized Onion, Oregano, Panchetta, Pinot Grigio, Shaved Parmesean, Olive Oil, Butter, Salt and Pepper. Team effort tonight with the girlfriend, Miss Debra...





  








image.jpeg




__
mojak


__
Dec 28, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
mojak


__
Dec 28, 2015


----------



## mojak

Smoked Prime Rib, Spiralized Potatoe nest topped with Petite Peas and my special Mushroom Pour Over!





  








image.jpeg




__
mojak


__
Dec 29, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
mojak


__
Dec 29, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
mojak


__
Dec 29, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
mojak


__
Dec 29, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
mojak


__
Dec 29, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
mojak


__
Dec 29, 2015


----------



## rick alan

Oh ho! You really did make a nest.

This just happened to remind me that I needed to look up a post made by cheflayne

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/85775/103...t-visually-exciting-food-in-america-right-now

Rick


----------



## rick alan

Mojak said:


> Homemade Linguini, Caramelized Onion, Oregano, Panchetta, Pinot Grigio, Shaved Parmesean, Olive Oil, Butter, Salt and Pepper. Team effort tonight with the girlfriend, Miss Debra...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mojak
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 28, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mojak
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 28, 2015


I'll need to try pino gris in something sometime. Certainly sauvblanc and vermentino make chard look the dullard white in cooking.


----------



## mojak

Chard does have its place though....especially the the old style chard.....buttery and creamy....


----------



## diversify21

My homemade juicy and succulent roast turkey I cooked for 4 hours on a low heat setting and last hour I turned the heat up high to 260 farenheit to crisp up the outside. My family all told me it was the turkey meat was very tender and moist and, enjoyed eating this thoroughly. 

Together this meal consisted of roast turkey, perfect roast potatoes, carrots, brussel sprouts and roast parsnips with gravy and cranberry sauce.


----------



## diversify21

Diversify21 said:


> My homemade juicy and succulent roast turkey I cooked for 4 hours on a low heat setting and last hour I turned the heat up high to 260 farenheit to crisp up the outside. My family all told me it was the turkey meat was very tender and moist and, enjoyed eating this thoroughly.
> 
> Together this meal consisted of roast turkey, perfect roast potatoes, carrots, brussel sprouts and roast parsnips with gravy and cranberry sauce.


----------



## koukouvagia

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Christmas Eve American-Italian-Hawaiian Seven Fishes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 25, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cucumber Sushi, just because it goes so well with everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 25, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 008.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 25, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imitation Krab Cocktail Shrimp Cocktail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 009.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 25, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 010.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 25, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked Trout Crostini Limu Ahi Poke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 011.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 25, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 012.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 25, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoyu Ahi Poke Lomi Lomi Salmon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 014.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 25, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 013.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 25, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchovy Mini Pizza Our Christmas Eve Table
> 
> Mele Kalikimaka, Merry Christmas EVERYONE!!
> 
> ENJOY!


Amazing Merry Christmas!! I would love some of that poke!


----------



## koukouvagia

Christmas dinner was steak with a creamy Gorgonzola sauce, a whole roasted romanesco plus taters not pictured. And we made cookies.




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Dec 30, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Dec 30, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Dec 30, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@Koukouvagia, what an amazing meal, did your son help in making cookies, they're so cute. Could you share that gorgonzola sauce recipe with me?

and HEH! I'm making the Limu Ahi Poke for NYE supper, per my husband's request; you guys are welcome, I don't think there's and flight delays from JFK /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## koukouvagia

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @Koukouvagia, what an amazing meal, did your son help in making cookies, they're so cute. Could you share that gorgonzola sauce recipe with me?
> 
> and HEH! I'm making the Limu Ahi Poke for NYE supper, per my husband's request; you guys are welcome, I don't think there's and flight delays from JFK /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


Yes some of those cookies are obviously made by 4yr old hands haha.

The gorgonzola sauce is super simple. No real recipe, BOIL a couple of cups of heavy cream with a sprig of rosemary for about 5 minutes until it thickens. Take it off the heat and stir in crumbled gorgonzola, grated parmesan, salt/pepper and fresh parsley. I found out that this sauce went well with steak but also with the roasted romanesco and I suspect will work with any hardy veggie!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Uhhh, @Koukouvagia I would think that your sauce would make EVERYTHING taste good,

I'll be trying this very soon, as soon as I get some gorgonzola. Thanks Miss KK!


----------



## mojak

Left over Smoked Prime rib and Home made Noodles w/ butter Shallot Salt and Pepper. King Crab, Lobster and Shrimp.





  








image.jpeg




__
mojak


__
Dec 31, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
mojak


__
Dec 31, 2015








.


----------



## mike9

Well it's New Year so it was out with the old - shrimp shells, skate wings, leek greens out of the freezer.





  








IMG_20160101_114917_zpsze5vpcsw.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 2, 2016








And in with the new - stock that is and what better way to use shrimp stock than gumbo.





  








IMG_20160101_183853_zpst7dfpjs6.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 2, 2016











  








IMG_20160101_184500_zpstwalzov6.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 2, 2016








Sho is good - and to think I had Pois Pigeons in mind - what was I thinking??? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Oops - gumbo with andouille, shrimp and scallops.


----------



## planethoff

Wanted to ring in the new year with a true American homemade Chinese take out supper.





  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Jan 2, 2016


----------



## markrmoore2

Classic meal in at home, put a slice in yeast roll with Greek peppers! It hits the spot


----------



## chefbuba

Cold meatloaf sandwich, power out for 19hrs. What a start to 2016!


----------



## chefwolverine

Doritos and ham sammiches all day.


----------



## meezenplaz

chefbuba said:


> Cold meatloaf sandwich, power out for 19hrs. What a start to 2016!


Sucks, I take it youre all-electric?

Such is why Im gas n elec both. My power goes out, I just have to light the stove by hand.

Never tried the oven with no power.....hmmm.....

I got stuck with all the cooking this year, no rest for the Meezy, Xmas was a braised cranberry stuffed pork shoulder, pullable,

plus chicken Cordon Bleu, (had some breasts to use up) with a spread of sides. New years, small pork butt again, but not a big

yield, was cooked with a bunch of veggies so I should've turned it into a great stew. Ahh's well.

When I DON'T feel like cooking, we eat...well.... trust me, it's SCARY. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif

I still have a young Tom I never got 'round to, not sure what or when to do with him.


----------



## teamfat

noodles_01.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 3, 2016








A cold winter's night here in Salt Lake, a bowl of beef noodle soup with mushrooms hit the spot. Made the egg noodles on the thick side, just what I wanted tonight.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba

Big ol pot of chicken & dumplings.


----------



## jake t buds

*Carabineros a la Plancha*





  








FullSizeRender (20).jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jan 3, 2016











  








FullSizeRender (21).jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jan 3, 2016








Olive oil/ Sea salt


----------



## mike9

For compound dinner I made Gumbo again.  31-40 count shrimp are $3.99/lb this week so . . .


----------



## kingnothing

image.jpeg




__
kingnothing


__
Jan 5, 2016








Homegrown sugar pumpkin soup topped with some sauted kale and seasame seeds


----------



## millionsknives

I took my pho spices and made a rub.. Then I lit a chimney full of charcoal and seared the chuck eye hot and fast..





  








535237_10102517280795919_2753981545899684439_n.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 5, 2016












  








10653479_10102519486874919_8004046402501907940_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 5, 2016












  








12508803_10102519486854959_2733710240543702313_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 5, 2016








Normally I'd take a lean cut and slice it thin. The hot broth is enough to cook it. What I had in the fridge was fatty and I don't like raw-ish fat so improvised.


----------



## chefbillyb

Shoyu chicken, fried rice and steamed broccoli......





  








DSCN6292.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Jan 5, 2016


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ChefBillyB said:


> Shoyu chicken, fried rice and steamed broccoli......
> 
> ...snipped ...


YO! Braddah BillyB, that Shoyu Chicken looks ONO!

... but brah, is that Peas in your Fried Rice?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Day After New Year's





  








011.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 6, 2016








Limu (Seaweed) Ahi Poke Bowl, among other "local dishes"


----------



## mike9

I sous vide a couple of 1" thick pork loin slices @ 135F for two hours.  I seasoned them with salt, pepper, thyme and a glug of evoo before bagging.  Made some glazed carrots and pan seared blue, red and yellow fingerling potatoes.  I put a crust on the chops in a sizzling skillet.  They were perfectly cooked throughout


----------



## chefbillyb

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> YO! Braddah BillyB, that Shoyu Chicken looks ONO!
> 
> ... but brah, is that Peas in your Fried Rice?


Sista, we ask the little girl Grand daughter haole girl what she like in her rice. She yelled PEAS, I said peas don't go in fried rice, she say then don't ask me what I want. I say for you peas go in fried rice. We make Shoyu chicken a lot, it's a easy dish to cook and hold.....


----------



## meezenplaz

Great color on that chicken, Chef Billy!


----------



## koukouvagia

I always put peas in my fried rice. But then again I put peas in everything.


----------



## captains

I did an experiment yesterday and Sous Vide some Scotch Fillets in a beer cooler.

I am amazed. So good.





  








WP_20160106_21_07_23_Pro.jpg




__
captains


__
Jan 6, 2016












  








WP_20160106_18_41_59_Pro.jpg




__
captains


__
Jan 6, 2016












  








WP_20160106_19_09_24_Pro.jpg




__
captains


__
Jan 6, 2016


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I was thinking about Shoyu Chicken in the Slow Cooker for the busy-on-the-go-Mom-cook... I found on Hawaiian Electric's website...

"Place all of the ingredients in slow cooker, cover and cook (turning chicken over once halfway through the time) on HIGH for 3-4 hours or LOW for 6-7 hours. Frozen chicken may be used by adjusting the cooking time to HIGH for 5 hours and LOW for 8 hours."

I'm def trying this technique with the FROZEN chicken on Low as I walk out the door for the day, CHEEHOO! (Polynesian yell...)

Oh and I meant to say, @chefbuba I was thinkin' this dish would be a hit on your truck... like the Guava Chicken...


----------



## chefbillyb

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I was thinking about Shoyu Chicken in the Slow Cooker for the busy-on-the-go-Mom-cook... I found on Hawaiian Electric's website...
> 
> "Place all of the ingredients in slow cooker, cover and cook (turning chicken over once halfway through the time) on HIGH for 3-4 hours or LOW for 6-7 hours. Frozen chicken may be used by adjusting the cooking time to HIGH for 5 hours and LOW for 8 hours."
> 
> I'm def trying this technique with the FROZEN chicken on Low as I walk out the door for the day, CHEEHOO! (Polynesian yell...)
> 
> Oh and I meant to say, @chefbuba I was thinkin' this dish would be a hit on your truck... like the Guava Chicken...


island girl, I have cooked them from frozen, works well.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ChefBillyB said:


> ...
> island girl, I have cooked them from frozen, works well.


Okay, foa sure den Braddah BillyB I'm trying... HA! TRYING! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## Hank

Dumplings.JPG




__
Hank


__
Jan 7, 2016







Dumplings





  








Orange Chicken.JPG




__
Hank


__
Jan 7, 2016







and Orange Chicken


----------



## chefbillyb

God made sloppy joes then he made man.





  








DSCN6295.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Jan 7, 2016


----------



## chefbuba

We're having first of the year Dungeness crab, salad & sourdough bread. 
Fishermen were able to start pulling pots yesterday. Nice price $5.99lb


----------



## chefbuba

Damn Billy......looks good. I was thinking about sloppy joes, I know what's for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## mike9

Went to the 5 o'clock showing of Star Wars in town.  Had leftover Gumbo and rice when we got back - still delicious.


----------



## chefbillyb

chefbuba said:


> We're having first of the year Dungeness crab, salad & sourdough bread.
> Fishermen were able to start pulling pots yesterday. Nice price $5.99lb


Chef, nice to see the Crab is back in town. I'm getting the taste for some oysters........Anything on the razor clams?????


----------



## millionsknives

fernet sour





  








DSC_0134.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 7, 2016


----------



## chefbuba

ChefBillyB said:


> Chef, nice to see the Crab is back in town. I'm getting the taste for some oysters........Anything on the razor clams?????


Eight day dig starts tomorrow, all PM tides in the dark don't think there will be much action but it's a start.


----------



## mike9

I haven't made sloppy Joe's in a long time - those look delish @ ChefBillyB


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

It's been nasty, rainy and cold here in the Middle Of The Desert, so I went freezer divin'

and found a container of Hawaiian Style Beef Stew, WAYYYYYYYYYY ONO GANG!





  








007.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 7, 2016








Stew and rice, MMM


----------



## chefbuba

No macaroni salad?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

chefbuba said:


> No macaroni salad?


I forgot, but yeah man, that would be DA BOMB!!!

Mines one is DA BEST!

http://www.cheftalk.com/a/quest-for-zippy-mac-salad-recipe-via-kaneohegirlinaz


----------



## chefbillyb

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I forgot, but yeah man, that would be DA BOMB!!!
> 
> Mines one is DA BEST!
> 
> http://www.cheftalk.com/a/quest-for-zippy-mac-salad-recipe-via-kaneohegirlinaz


Looks ono Island girl. My go to place in Honolulu is Rainbow drive-in then go down the street for a hot Molasada......I think maybe I try make Zippy's Pordagee bean soup.


----------



## chefbillyb

Leftover Gnd beef for Provolone Burgers with Sautéed mushrooms baked butternut squash and fried rice.





  








DSCN6297.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Jan 7, 2016


----------



## mike9

I made pizza 'cause it's Thursday and Thursday is Pizza Day 'round here. Anchovy, pepperoni, onion, garlic and PEPPERS, but in my mind a topping does not qualify for the challenge. It tasted grand tho - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## Hank

It's been rainy and cold so last night I made a simple chicken biscuit stew.





  








Chicken Biscit Stew.JPG




__
Hank


__
Jan 8, 2016


----------



## lagom

Yesterday was lasagna day, with a bit of a twist, i used a nice 12 month aged manchego with the ricotta and fresh mozzarella with a hint of a 24 month pecorino romano, tomato basil ragout and fresh pasta. While my grandma frowned down from heaven on the manchego it was a delicious change in flavor.

A nice fresh salad and an old friend from California I picked up in Germany last summer to accompany dinner





  








image.jpeg




__
lagom


__
Jan 8, 2016












  








image.jpeg




__
lagom


__
Jan 8, 2016


----------



## millionsknives

Catch of the day gonna roast it on a wood fire





  








DSC_0136.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 8, 2016


----------



## Hank

Mmmmm ... Sashimi!


----------



## Hank

You know at Thanksgiving dinner everyone always says turkey is so good, we should make it at other times too? Well we did.





  








IMG_0600.JPG




__
Hank


__
Jan 9, 2016











  








IMG_0617.JPG




__
Hank


__
Jan 9, 2016


----------



## steve tphc

kfioretti said:


> garden ramen.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kfioretti
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumping on the recent popularity of ramen dishes and the ripening of my garden, I made one with the noodles cooked in black krim tomato water, cosmic purple carrots, black bell peppers, shisito peppers, Japanese leeks, Thai dragon chile, krul celery, and red and green carrot tops. Topped it all with a little sesame oil, unagi sushi sauce, fresno chile hot sauce, and white garlic chive flowers.


Wow, that looks magnificent. I love ramen and you have inspired us all.


----------



## millionsknives

Hank said:


> Mmmmm ... Sashimi!


If you like eating cod worms..


----------



## chefbillyb

A quick shrimp linguine with garlic toast and a nice 17 year old Cab.





  








DSCN6304.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Jan 9, 2016












  








DSCN6305.jpg




__
chefbillyb


__
Jan 9, 2016


----------



## koukouvagia

Roast chicken, buttered haricots vert and lemon roasted potatoes. Basic food. 




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 10, 2016


----------



## lagom

ChefBillyB said:


> A quick shrimp linguine with garlic toast and a nice 17 year old Cab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN6304.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbillyb
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 9, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN6305.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbillyb
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 9, 2016


Love a well cellared cab. Who was the guest of honor? I drank a couple of 98's from California in the past year that were wonderfully peaking.


----------



## chefbillyb

Lagom said:


> Love a well cellared cab. Who was the guest of honor? I drank a couple of 98's from California in the past year that were wonderfully peaking.







  








52496l.jpg




__
chefbillyb


__
Jan 10, 2016








This one was a 2000, I opened it because I needed some for a sauce. I ran out of a cheaper Burgundy I use for braising. This Cab aged real nice.....The special person was me!


----------



## millionsknives

Grilled my pollock, made some rolls, hoisin and peanut dipping sauce





  








DSC_0139.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 10, 2016












  








DSC_0142.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 10, 2016


----------



## mike9

Well a hawk killed one of our girls late Friday. Red hen ran into a tube of rolled wire, but the hawk did her throat and my wife interrupted the act. I did the only sensible thing I could. I skinned it, cleaned it, broke it down and put it in the ice box. It was a busy weekend so today I made stock from the carcass and for dinner we had fried chicken. I seasoned the pieces with salt and pepper then sous vide them @ 155F - dark meat for three hrs, the white for one - three hrs total. Then it was into a blend of buttermilk and hot sauce then into well season flour and into 360 oil till golden. I blanched some potatoes prior and while the chicken was resting finished those at 350. This doesn't taste like any bird you buy from a store - this chicken is delicious.





  








IMG_20160111_181230_zpstears81c.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 12, 2016












  








IMG_20160111_181517_zpsfd1p0qal.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 12, 2016


----------



## koukouvagia

@Mike9 a somber reminder that our delicious dinners come at a perilous price.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 12, 2016








Stopped at Whole Pay Check, I mean Whole Foods on the way home

and saw the cutest tiny Cauliflower and thought of @Koukouvagia

I roasted it with some Olive Oil, Garlic and finished with grated

Grana Padano, S&P... served with a broiled Flank Steak.

roasted Crimini and broiled Zucchini, oh and roasted Shallots

MMM!

Both DH and I really enjoyed that Cauliflower very much,

a first! We both swore that it was nasty stuff, but I heard Miss KK

in my ear, "try it roasted" a long time back, thank you my friend!


----------



## koukouvagia

Woohoo yea!  Roasted cauliflower is one of my top 5 favorite veg, glad you enjoyed it.

I was hunting around the supermarket today myself and ran into some purple asparagus.  Anyone ever had that?


----------



## teamfat

Grilled cauliflower is also nice. I swear I have a picture somewhere on my computer ...

mjb.


----------



## jake t buds

kfioretti said:


> garden ramen.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kfioretti
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumping on the recent popularity of ramen dishes and the ripening of my garden, I made one with the noodles cooked in black krim tomato water, cosmic purple carrots, black bell peppers, shisito peppers, Japanese leeks, Thai dragon chile, krul celery, and red and green carrot tops. Topped it all with a little sesame oil, unagi sushi sauce, fresno chile hot sauce, and white garlic chive flowers.
> 
> Wow, that looks magnificent. I love ramen and you have inspired us all.


I have to agree. That looks and sounds amazing. Well Done!!!


----------



## mike9

I scored some reduced beef shanks the other day and yesterday was a perfect day for Osso Bucco in the slow cooker.  I served it over orzo risotto and it was perfect.


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> I scored some reduced beef shanks the other day and yesterday was a perfect day for Osso Bucco in the slow cooker. I served it over orzo risotto and it was perfect.


Gosh that sounds so good right about now. I like orzo risotto, or what I like to call "orzotto"


----------



## mike9

Koukouvagia said:


> Gosh that sounds so good right about now. I like orzo risotto, or what I like to call "orzotto"


I like orzo with lamb too. Pan drippings, a little fresh lemon, some tomato juice and a little oregano.


----------



## koukouvagia

Basic Sunday dinner





  








cdc735d2-6a67-400c-9c79-767d5d7dd9ec.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 18, 2016


----------



## chefbillyb

Koukouvagia said:


> Basic Sunday dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdc735d2-6a67-400c-9c79-767d5d7dd9ec.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 18, 2016


Looks great!


----------



## teamfat

Just got back from a couple of days in Phoenix, sadly to attend services for Karen's father who passed away. Saturday night was nice, though, my niece had us over for dinner. Prime rib, asparagus and rather than potatoes a cauliflower puree. Didn't I mention cauliflower about a week ago? Very nice. She was unhappy though, as the lemon curd did not go quite as planned, some temperature problems and a new sugar free sweetener conspired to make the curd grainy. Tasted great, but the texture was not as she hoped. I had no complaints.

mjb.


----------



## millionsknives

thịt heo kho trứng - caramel braised pork and eggs.

The braising liquid has caramel water, coconut juice, fish sauce, and ginger





  








12400965_10102538087813489_8610532823759746010_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 18, 2016


----------



## teamfat

Carmel braised pork sounds like it may be rather sweet.

Earlier today before I left for work I asked Karen what she would like for dinner and rattled off some options. Settled on something involving chicken. About 4 I have a nice break so I pick up some chicken thighs and some mushrooms. Go home, debone the thighs and pound out. Stash in fridge, head back for my next couple of pick ups. Head back home to get dinner going. Karen had stopped at the store and gotten chicken and some mushrooms. Uh, ...

Pan fried the thighs with a dredge of rice flour along with a side of sauted shrooms and zucchini. It was good.  I also got a pot of chicken stock started, soup and salad tomorrow. There may be chicken involved.

mjb.


----------



## millionsknives

@teamfat depends how much sugar you want to use. 2 Tablespoons makes a lot of dark caramel water. It's more salty with and undertone of sweet. Salty enough that you want to eat it with white rice


----------



## koukouvagia

Very proud of this spanakopita. The mixture contains raw spinach, sauteed leeks, feta, eggs, dill, parsley and black pepper, along with a handful of uncooked rice. It is very unusual to put raw spinach in a spanakopita, most often spinach is cooked first in order to get as much moisture out of the spinach as possible. But I didn't have a problem at all hehe, look at how crisp this is on the bottom.

The one thing I do wish I could do better is someone use less butter on the phyllo. I use a brush and it falls heavy handed no matter how gently I try to spread it on. It pools sometimes and ends up making the dough a little greasy. Any pointers anyone?





  








80121bb3-72df-46ec-b0fd-40b3610d88f2.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 25, 2016











  








6c7573b2-0eb2-4950-8e1a-ce07c4758dc7.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 25, 2016












  








b28ef378-b7c3-4ceb-972d-17630245269d.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jan 25, 2016


----------



## chefbillyb

Koukouvagia said:


> Very proud of this spanakopita. The mixture contains raw spinach, sauteed leeks, feta, eggs, dill, parsley and black pepper, along with a handful of uncooked rice. It is very unusual to put raw spinach in a spanakopita, most often spinach is cooked first in order to get as much moisture out of the spinach as possible. But I didn't have a problem at all hehe, look at how crisp this is on the bottom.
> 
> The one thing I do wish I could do better is someone use less butter on the phyllo. I use a brush and it falls heavy handed no matter how gently I try to spread it on. It pools sometimes and ends up making the dough a little greasy. Any pointers anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80121bb3-72df-46ec-b0fd-40b3610d88f2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6c7573b2-0eb2-4950-8e1a-ce07c4758dc7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b28ef378-b7c3-4ceb-972d-17630245269d.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 25, 2016


First of all it looks wonderful!........Try spraying on the butter......I always used a brush and don't remember it being a problem. I guess this is not a dish for people cutting down on butter........Like I said nice job!


----------



## Hank

Hoppin' John

Bacon, onion, garlic, stock, black-eyed peas, ham, andouille sausage, diced tomato, rice, thyme, okra, oregano, paprika, cheyenne pepper.




  








Hoppin John.JPG




__
Hank


__
Jan 25, 2016


----------



## koukouvagia

ChefBillyB said:


> First of all it looks wonderful!........Try spraying on the butter......I always used a brush and don't remember it being a problem. I guess this is not a dish for people cutting down on butter........Like I said nice job!


Thanks @ChefBillyB this is definitely not a dish for those wanting to cut back on butter. However, I think that if I can find a better way to brush on the butter (I use a mixture of melted butter and extra virgin olive oil) there will not be a problem of too much butter. I used to have one of those olive oil sprayers but got rid of it, it clumped a lot and I imagine it would even more so if I added butter to it. Perhaps finding a better brush would be more helpful. 


Hank said:


> Hoppin' John
> 
> Bacon, onion, garlic, stock, black-eyed peas, ham, andouille sausage, diced tomato, rice, thyme, okra, oregano, paprika, cheyenne pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoppin John.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Hank
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 25, 2016


Is there rice or barley in this too? It looks amazeballs and I want to make it! It's like a stew?


----------



## kylew

Monster rack of pork chops, dry rubbed in ras el hanout, refrigerated for 2 days w/Mango chutney and freshly baked rye. Very tasty /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








IMG_0295.JPG




__
kylew


__
Jan 25, 2016












  








IMG_0297.JPG




__
kylew


__
Jan 25, 2016












  








IMG_0298.JPG




__
kylew


__
Jan 25, 2016












  








IMG_0303.JPG




__
kylew


__
Jan 25, 2016


----------



## chefbillyb

Koukouvagia said:


> Thanks @ChefBillyB this is definitely not a dish for those wanting to cut back on butter. However, I think that if I can find a better way to brush on the butter (I use a mixture of melted butter and extra virgin olive oil) there will not be a problem of too much butter. I used to have one of those olive oil sprayers but got rid of it, it clumped a lot and I imagine it would even more so if I added butter to it. Perhaps finding a better brush would be more helpful.
> 
> Is there rice or barley in this too? It looks amazeballs and I want to make it! It's like a stew?


I wonder if its the olive oil and butter separating that you see pooling. It's not an emulsion and you have two fats together.....


----------



## koukouvagia

No, it's just pooling because I can't spread it evenly with the brush.  The phyllo is very delicate and rips.  It pools where the brush hits first.


----------



## rpooley

Fridge scramble tonight:

Martinis with twists

Slices of chicken breast warmed in browned butter with herbs de Provence

Crisped leftover fries with garlic

Roasted squash puree with sage, shallots and cognac (under the chicken)

Breaded zucchini slices reheated under the broiler

Nice Chablis


----------



## chefbillyb

KyleW said:


> Monster rack of pork chops, dry rubbed in ras el hanout, refrigerated for 2 days w/Mango chutney and freshly baked rye. Very tasty /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0295.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kylew
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0297.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kylew
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0298.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kylew
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0303.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kylew
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 25, 2016


Looks good, nice job. Is the Chine and feather bone removed so you can cut through and serve a bone in pork chop?


----------



## kylew

Yup  There are 8 of 'em. Never heard of ras el hanout, but saw it on Top Chef. I love the stuf!

Kyle

PS I think the rib is my favorite part...


----------



## Hank

Koukouvagia said:


> ChefBillyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all it looks wonderful!........Try spraying on the butter......I always used a brush and don't remember it being a problem. I guess this is not a dish for people cutting down on butter........Like I said nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @ChefBillyB this is definitely not a dish for those wanting to cut back on butter. However, I think that if I can find a better way to brush on the butter (I use a mixture of melted butter and extra virgin olive oil) there will not be a problem of too much butter. I used to have one of those olive oil sprayers but got rid of it, it clumped a lot and I imagine it would even more so if I added butter to it. Perhaps finding a better brush would be more helpful.
> 
> 
> Hank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoppin' John
> 
> Bacon, onion, garlic, stock, black-eyed peas, ham, andouille sausage, diced tomato, rice, thyme, okra, oregano, paprika, cheyenne pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoppin John.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Hank
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there rice or barley in this too? It looks amazeballs and I want to make it! It's like a stew?
Click to expand...

Koukouvagla, there is rice in there, but no lentils, and the liquid was thin so more like a soup. But hey, do it how you like it. Also, I think most recipes include red peppers and not okra. I started with a recipe by Pete in the Articles section.


----------



## chefbillyb

Sous Vide Eye of the Round w/béarnaise Roasted potatoes and broccoli......





  








DSCN6325.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Jan 26, 2016


----------



## Hank

Nice work Billy, you are on a roll!


----------



## mikey--m

Crispy potato dumplings with triple smoked speck, broccoli, butter sauce and parmesan. Don't have it in me to call it gnocchi, but you know...





  








IMG_4157.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Jan 26, 2016


----------



## jake t buds

*A Very Elaborate Pizza* ! ! !

_Olive Oil/ Garlic/ Rosemary/ Chili Pepper Flakes/ __Caramelized Onions_

_Roasted Pine Nuts/ __Finely Sliced Potato/ Mozzarella/ Gruyere/ Sardines_





  








FullSizeRender (25).jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jan 26, 2016











  








FullSizeRender (27).jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jan 26, 2016








_Baby Kale/ Arugula/ Lemon Zest/ Balsamic Vinegar/ Olive Oil_





  








FullSizeRender (24).jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jan 26, 2016








The rosemary /garlic olive oil was the first pizza layer.

Then potatoes etc. Fresh olive oil for the greens. . . .Whew!!

Lots of work but it was worth it.


----------



## mikey--m

Oh the fuzzy phone photos... Salad of radicchio and spinach, figs, leg ham, walnuts, balsamic and evoo dressing, herbs. Side of rosemary crackers and creamy blue cheese. Was supposed to be lunch but ended up being dinner.





  








IMG_4168.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Jan 27, 2016








Also, @jake t buds, fresh sardines or canned? Totally making that for dinner tomorrow!


----------



## jake t buds

Canned, in olive oil. They were a bit of a disappointment fresh out of the can, so. . . tossed them with a few squirts of lemon juice before putting them on the pizza. Used the bowl to toss the greens.

Had lot's of depth/ layering of flavor. Hope it's as good as you think it is!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif Your "potato dumplings" look very nice, Mike. I'll trade ya.

Great looking food everyone!!!


----------



## millionsknives

I had some USDA prime chuck I was going to braise but damn I had a burger craving. Ground it up, made a quick side salad dressing with balsamic, mustard, honey, evoo. STarted the burger party off with some duck fat in the skillet





  








DSC_0212.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 27, 2016


----------



## millionsknives

Two is better than one!





  








12642932_10102552809585939_7947953353159401313_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 28, 2016


----------



## andylewis

My husband really love veggie burger. We had spicy and yummy burger last night.


----------



## mike9

An easy pasta with garden sauce topped with saw dust and served with pan seared shrimp marinated in evoo, garlic, salt, peperoncino, basil and parsley.





  








IMG_20160129_180558_zps7fm4wrb2.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 30, 2016


----------



## steve tphc

Mike9 said:


> An easy pasta with garden sauce topped with saw dust and served with pan seared shrimp marinated in evoo, garlic, salt, peperoncino, basil and parsley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160129_180558_zps7fm4wrb2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 30, 2016


Was wondering what kind of saw dust? LOL


----------



## mike9

Saw dust is a term an old girlfriend's Sicilian grandmother used.  I was quite fond of her when we visited so the name stuck.  It's basically bread crumbs fried in a little olive oil till just brown.  It's what Sicilians use for topping in the old country.


----------



## lagom

Well I was in Spain for a couple days of meetings in addition to the palm trees and the 18c in Alicante i had so wonderful food. Pic below.




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016












  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016












  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016












  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016











  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016












  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016












  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016












  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016












  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016












  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016


----------



## lagom

Brought home a few things too.




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016












  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016












  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016












  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016












  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016












  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jan 31, 2016








We had a tapas night.


----------



## mike9

For compound dinner today I started last week by taking a 3-1/4lb. eye of round out of the freezer.





  








IMG_20160131_172012_zpszyirrpue.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 1, 2016








Then made a marinade with beef stock, garlic, smoked salt, liquid smoke, pepper, worcestershire, fish sauce and oyster sauce. Enough to cover in the bag. That was Friday. Yesterday I took it out and forked it all over then back in for another 24 hrs. Today I took it out to dry on a rack in the ice box then seasoned all over, let come to room temp then into a 500 degree oven for 6 min/lb. (20 mimutes) then turned the oven off and let rest for 1-1/4hrs. While that was happening I strained the marinade, added water to taste and then simmered some carrot, celery and parsley in it.





  








IMG_20160131_172025_zpsanejbcfu.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 1, 2016








What a crisp fat cap - smelling pretty good! By that time it was rested so I sliced it thin and





  








IMG_20160131_173052_zpsiv06pvrw.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 1, 2016








Tender, moist, flavorful and with some fresh made Coleman's Mustard (4 parts coleman's to 3 parts apple juice and one part apple cider vinegar) this made the best sandwiches on sliced baguette and ciabatta. Now that's a nice Italian roast beef sandwich . . . just sayin'.


----------



## valeryk

I've had a terrific fish soup. The secret of the best soup is the finest spices. My cousin have brought me some from Caucasus. These spices make any dish wonderful!


----------



## captains

My Chicken Laksa Dinner.

Very pleasant.





  








WP_20160201_20_54_03_Pro.jpg




__
captains


__
Feb 1, 2016


----------



## chefbuba

Orange chicken and stir fried squash & mushrooms with surimi.





  








ojchix.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 2, 2016












  








stirfry1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 2, 2016


----------



## koukouvagia

Boeuf Bourguignon but I forgot to buy pearl onions so... no pearl onions





  








BoeufBourgignon.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 2, 2016


----------



## lagom

Not my dinner, not even a humans dinner but incredibly cute in my eyes. In the spirit of things I'm going to eat some reindeer in the next couple of days. 
Jukkasjärvi, sweden, above the artic circle.




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Feb 2, 2016








My youngest feeding some dinner to on of rudolfs friends.


----------



## lagom

Drinks at th ice hotel, served at minus 25c




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Feb 2, 2016


----------



## jake t buds

That's very cool Lagom.

I also want chefbuba's orange chicken. NOW!


----------



## lagom

Good heavens I would love an order of irange chicken


----------



## cerise

Lagom said:


> Not my dinner, not even a humans dinner but incredibly cute in my eyes. In the spirit of things I'm going to eat some reindeer in the next couple of days.
> Jukkasjärvi, sweden, above the artic circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> lagom
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 2, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest feeding some dinner to on of rudolfs friends.


Awww. Heehheehee. How cute is that!!!


----------



## chefbuba

jake t buds said:


> That's very cool Lagom.
> 
> I also want chefbuba's orange chicken. NOW!


I'll let the cat out of the bag, it's from Costco and quite good. Comes frozen, two bags of battered partially cooked chicken and two pouches of sauce. With other sides you can feed three hungry adults per bag.


----------



## koukouvagia

chefbuba said:


> I'll let the cat out of the bag, it's from Costco and quite good. Comes frozen, two bags of battered partially cooked chicken and two pouches of sauce. With other sides you can feed three hungry adults per bag.


Hahahahahaha, I love it. It does look very tasty and Costco is nearby.


----------



## cerise

chefbuba said:


> I'll let the cat out of the bag, it's from Costco and quite good. Comes frozen, two bags of battered partially cooked chicken and two pouches of sauce. With other sides you can feed three hungry adults per bag.


Shame on you buba. I'm so disillusioned. Winky, winky. We all want some of that chicken!

@Lagom did your lips stick to the glass? (I'm picturing Ralphie in a Christmas story. Ho, ho ho.) Seriously, that looks intriguing. I would love to try one or two.


----------



## teamfat

I had a Jamaican Dip sandwich:





  








jamaican_dip.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Feb 3, 2016








Marinated a hunk of goat leg in some of the jerk rub from the batch I made for the pepper challenge. Braised in a low and slow oven for a few hours. Topped with some of the red onion and red cabbage pickle, some black beans with corn on the side.

mjb.


----------



## Hank

Incredible Lagom,  is reindeer meat similar to deer meat, what we would call venison?  Pretty cool to have a member north of the arctic circle.


----------



## chefbillyb

Chicken Chow Mein or Stir fry Noodles.....





  








DSCN6329.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Feb 4, 2016


----------



## mike9

Wow - it snowed last night /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif as a result I got to push white stuff around with my tractor /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif. That made a good day for soup - white bean and kale soup to be exact.





  








IMG_20160209_182026_zpstw73mga2.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 10, 2016








A deluxe soup made with duck/pheasant stock and kicked up with a broth made from the wing tips from super bowl sunday.

Wing tips into a quart bag with salt, pepper, clove of garlic, small bay leaf, sprigs of parsley. Sous vide at 155F for 5-6 hrs.





  








IMG_20160209_105504_zpsy2ddtelq.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 10, 2016











  








IMG_20160209_105803_zpsmmtvj8ow.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 10, 2016








It yielded almost a cup of pure flavor. I mean unlike stock this is like drinking chicken meat. I encourage folks to try it.


----------



## jake t buds

Tuna Salad​_Homemade Mayonaise/ Vinagre de Jerez/ Bell Pepper/ Cucumber/ Spring Onion_​​



  








TunaSalad.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Feb 10, 2016










  








TunaSalad2.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Feb 10, 2016











  








TunaSalad3.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Feb 10, 2016











  








TunaSalad4.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Feb 10, 2016










  








TunaSalad5.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Feb 10, 2016


----------



## mike9

I made a simple stir fry in my new wok. Three kinds of peppers, onion, garlic, ginger, broccoli, snow peas, raw peanuts and marinated shrimp. Sauce was oyster sauce, soy, rice vinegar, fish sauce, juice of an orange, orange zest, water and corn starch. Simple, but delicious.





  








IMG_20160210_184859_zpsw7oofyco.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 11, 2016


----------



## flipflopgirl

Nice salad @jake t buds .

During Lent we eat lots of tuna (easy and fast from the can) and it is nice to see it plated.

People forget the fact that it doesn't have to come full of pickles and mayo and be served between 2 pieces of sliced Wonder Bread.

Have to skip the egg tho .

mimi


----------



## mike9

Simple omelette - fry some bacon in a pan, drain most of the drippings, in another pan butter, beaten eggs, fetta, black pepper.  Pumpernickel toasts down, when the eggs are almost there I put field greens and some capers in the bacon pan to wilt then deglazed with a splash of sherry vinegar.  Added those to the eggs then folded and wow really nice omelette with bacon and toast on the side.


----------



## ordo

Fried angel hair





  








fifeos fritos.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 14, 2016


----------



## koukouvagia

@ordo I love it when you fry pasta!!


----------



## ordo

Thanks!


----------



## koukouvagia

This from Saturday. Fasolakia ladera which is a vegan green bean stew with tomatoes.





  








fasolakia2.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 15, 2016


----------



## ordo

I change my noodles for you fasolakia ladera!


----------



## mike9

Whenever I cook lamb I make Fasolakia Ladera.  I've never added other veg, but I might give that a whirl.


----------



## masonrk

I don't have any pictures, but I had a steak with a garlic, spinach, chives, assorted seasonings, and onion crusting. I finished the dish off with a poached egg on top, it was great!


----------



## teamfat

Grabbed lunch at a Chinese buffet out in West Valley City today, had a BIG pile of their green beans.

Plan to grow some this year, starting to get excited about the garden this year.

mjb.


----------



## markrmoore2

Shrimp scampi penne pasta alfredo. Not sure if there is a name for it out there


----------



## mike9

Wife out tonight so I had sandwiches on thin slices of multi grain ciabatta baguette.

Spread leftover chorizo stuffing on the bread then add sliced Iberico cheese, some sliced Spanish chorizo, leftover turkey, some green and schmear the other slice of bread with Coleman's English mustard. Serve with a few crisps and dill pickle - yummy.





  








IMG_20160216_180121_zpsxlaii73x.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 17, 2016











  








IMG_20160216_180349_zpsfskr7ryh.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 17, 2016












  








IMG_20160216_180613_zpsknt31ykg.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 17, 2016











  








IMG_20160216_180945_zpsjjiwku1p.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 17, 2016








Nice sandwich -





  








IMG_20160216_181301_zpsxlz1rjv0.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 17, 2016


----------



## ordo

Super sandwiches! Love informal meals.


----------



## cerise

We've been having a heatwave - close to 90 degrees in Feb. So... Trying to lighten it up. 

Caprese-style grilled stuffed portabellos and asparagus w fresh lemon juice and pinot grigio on the side.


----------



## mike9

A simple dinner tonight (I wish the prep was as simple!) pork cutlets over butter braised savoy cabbage with carrot and onion and a salad of heirloom tomatoes dressed with salt, pepper and evoo with red pepper matchsticks. It was delicious and I would make this for company any day.

Salad - Main -





  








IMG_20160217_175550_zpsswgzt2zu.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 18, 2016











  








IMG_20160217_181311_zpsl1hgfw8b.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 18, 2016








Meal -





  








IMG_20160217_181329_zpskut22cng.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 18, 2016


----------



## steve tphc

A simple mango salad and a broiled piece of fish make for a quick light dinner. Add a few pieces of sushi and wine . . .ahhh





  








fish_on_mango_salad_and sushi.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Feb 18, 2016


----------



## ordo

Lovely meal and plating.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@Steve TPHC beautiful meal!





  








009.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Feb 18, 2016











  








010.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Feb 18, 2016








smoked b/s chicken thighs glazed with Noh Hawaiian BBQ sauce


----------



## koukouvagia

I'm so jealous you get to be outdoors @kaneohegirlinaz
I hate NY winter


----------



## teamfat

Well, @Steve TPHC sure made a prettier plate than I did for last night's dinner:





  








crab_salmon.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Feb 19, 2016








Karen was out of town for Valentine's Day, hadn't had a nice home cooked meal for many days. I splurged a bit and did a crab stuffed salmon, baked in parchment, topped with a buerre blanc style sauce. The fish got overcooked a bit, the sauce started to break but still, with the soy and sesame roasted asparagus it was at least a 4 yummy meal for her.

mjb.


----------



## masonrk

I didn't actually need to cook tonight as I had a late lunch/ early dinner but I was itching to use a pairing knife I just picked up. marked down to $29.99 from $79.99:





  








FullSizeRender1.jpg




__
masonrk


__
Feb 19, 2016












  








FullSizeRender.jpg




__
masonrk


__
Feb 19, 2016








I made some steaks in the oven, broiled, with a poached egg and caramelized onions on top. Unfortunately, I do not have a finished picture, only one with ingredients so feel free to use you're imagination!





  








FullSizeRender2.jpg




__
masonrk


__
Feb 19, 2016


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Koukouvagia said:


> I'm so jealous you get to be outdoors @kaneohegirlinaz
> I hate NY winter


... not to rub it in further Miss KK, but it's been just gorgeous pretty much this whole month...





  








004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Feb 19, 2016


----------



## mike9

I wanted something easy tonight as I'm making my filling for steak and kidney pie for tomorrow. I had a nice fillet of what we call "candy" blue fish so I did an escabeche of blue fish with multi grain ciabatta crostini. This is absolutely delicious - I used Michel Roux Sr,'s recipe and added some sliced fresno peppers (very mild). I encourage every fish lover to try this. Note: it's not a hot meal it's a room temp, or chilled meal depending on the season.





  








IMG_20160219_183913_zpssbponrlp.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 20, 2016











  








IMG_20160219_183920_zpscn1iezc6.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 20, 2016








You can find the original on youtube - look for "Michel Roux red mullet escabeche" - you'll be glad you did.


----------



## millionsknives

Burmese style pork belly curry, tamarind, turmeric, palm sugar, ginger, shallot, galangal, thai chili, lemongrass, green cardamom, fenugreek, white pepper, cumin, cilantro, and crispy shallots





  








DSC_0278.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Feb 20, 2016


----------



## mike9

We had friends over tonight and for starters I took the two pieces of blue fish escabeche and turned it into a spread. I also picked up a really nice piece of stillton cheese and provided sliced baguette and granny smith apple for both. Salad was field greens with red bell pepper, heirloom tomato, pear and toasted walnuts with a classic vinaigrette. Main was steak and kidney pie with a semi rough puff that I made yesterday. In fact I made the filling yesterday too and let it rest over night. We blitzed through the big one, but I had enough filling for a 16oz ramekin. It went down with some good cabernet and a nice bordeaux.





  








IMG_20160220_213615_zps3yikp3ns.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 21, 2016


----------



## flipflopgirl

Glad you finally got to make that S&K pie you were craving Mike!

The dinner sounds lovely and you have lucky friends.

mimi


----------



## steve tphc

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]

When fava beans are available, Italian leaning cooks find away of getting them on the table. Usually, these are eaten in the plainest way, even on toasted bread. They really take little effort to peal. It often sit at the kitchen table and have a glass of wine to make the task more fun.





  








fava_beans1.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Feb 21, 2016








Fava can be combined with almost anything, here onions, tomatoes, potatoes, and some fresh basil are used to plate some roasted chicken for a simple and quick meal.





  








fava_and_vegs.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Feb 21, 2016








Don't forget a nice wine.





  








chicken_with_favas.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Feb 21, 2016


----------



## andylewis

[h2]We had Macaroni and Cheese pasta yesterday night.[/h2]


----------



## chefbillyb

Pot Roast & Mashed potatoes.





  








IMG_0091.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Feb 22, 2016











  








IMG_0099.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Feb 22, 2016











  








IMG_0100.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Feb 22, 2016











  








IMG_0103.jpg




__
chefbillyb


__
Feb 22, 2016











  








IMG_0107.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Feb 22, 2016


----------



## chefbuba

Same thing here BillyB, except I made glazed carrots and added a pound of small mushrooms to the roast.


----------



## koukouvagia

@Steve TPHC I just saw Lidia make favs beans and she blanched then first to remove the skin.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Sup 2 Dishes from me:

Using some stale day old Brazilian Pao de Queijo i decided to make some....

*Pao de Queijo Bruschetta*

Had them buttered and toasted before heating up in the oven.

Bolognese sauce, eggplant, tomatoe and parmesan.





  








Pao de Queijo Bruschetta .jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 22, 2016











  








Pao de Queijo Bruschetta.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 22, 2016








Then i decided to use up some of the old things i had in the fridge.

*Brocolli, Eggplant and Fried Bologna*





  








Broccoli Eggplant Bologne .jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 22, 2016











  








Brocolli Eggplant Bologne .jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 22, 2016


----------



## mikelovesherbs

Salmon with spring onions, ginger and lime zest and juice with a topping of sliced mushrooms, spinach and pasta covered with cheese sauce and sliced tomatoes, basel and a little olive oil.


----------



## mhatter-1

Thinking about Italian Dressing chicken, going to throw it in the pressure cooker. Might throw some peas on with some bacon drippings, might even turn the chicken into a sandwich night?


----------



## mhatter-1

Looks really good Billy, I tried taking some ox, a little bit of the meat and some of the bones and made a similar stew, my family loved it. Also made an awesome bone broth from another purchase of the bones, there is a nice little international store not far from me!


----------



## mhatter-1

Are those veggies marinating in red wine?


----------



## chefbillyb

MHatter-1 said:


> Are those veggies marinating in red wine?


Deglazed the pot with red wine and reducing it before I put the beef stock and meat back into the pot.......


----------



## mhatter-1

Sounds very good!


----------



## mike9

Left over steak and kidney pie, but a fresh veg dish of shredded carrot, savoy cabbage, Granny Smith apple and of course bacon.  Pan deglazed with a splash of apple cider vinegar - it's really delicious.


----------



## mhatter-1

Chicken Karaage with white rice and white miso - mayo dipping sauce.


----------



## chefbuba

Pasties





  








pasty5.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 24, 2016












  








pasty6.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 24, 2016


----------



## mike9

Nice!! I took some coarse ground venison out of the freezer today and I'm making pasties in a couple of days. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif

Tonight I made roast cornish hen and a side of quinoa with onion, peppers, garlic, parsley and chicken stock. I took the backbone out of the hen then split, seasoned well both sides and blasted in a hot oven then turned down till tender. It was really good.


----------



## ordo

I was making 30 % whole grain bread and cause of the pizza thread, i separated a ball for pizza today. Weird pizza indeed. Not "authentic" at all! But that dough was 50 hours cold raising.





  








Pan integral.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 24, 2016


----------



## ordo

Voilá! The sauce: oven braised cherries





  








tomates cherry al horno.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 24, 2016








with garlic





  








pizza rucula 2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 24, 2016








Raw dough, cherry sauce, mozzarella, parmesan, oregano, olives.





  








pizza rucula 3.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 24, 2016








Done





  








pizza rucula 5.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 24, 2016








A close up of the crust shows the problems of baking pizza with whole grain. Not enough bubbles.





  








pizza rucula 4.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 24, 2016








Pure authenticity!


----------



## ordo

Meanwhile, mean Kiwi is scoring the loaf. You better do a good job mean Kiwi!





  








pan integral 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 24, 2016


----------



## millionsknives

catch of the weekend - New england haddock

Grilled some fennel and some lemons. Actually I threw on some olives after this picture was taken





  








12742087_10102590692867539_3950789887975441079_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Feb 24, 2016












  








12741991_10102590692892489_5229300092782764874_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Feb 24, 2016


----------



## ordo

Showing a little success and a failure here. Nice crust, texture and flavors, but i _over raised_ the dough and as a consequence, the loaf flattened during baking.





  








pan integral 2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Feb 25, 2016


----------



## mhatter-1

Still looks good Chefbuba!


----------



## mike9

Big lunch so a simple salad - macerated Campari tomatoes, fresh sourdough garlic croutons, leftover Cornish hen, and shaved Romano over field greens.





  








IMG_20160226_181606_zpsinnnsijv.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 27, 2016


----------



## mhatter-1

Made bacon mac & cheese last night for the wife. Put some smoked sea salt from a McCormick grinder to add a little smoky flavor, turned out great!


----------



## mike9

Baching it tonight so linguine in evoo, garlic, peperoncino, parsley, octopus, parm and topped with bread crumbs - so good!!





  








IMG_20160227_183745_zpsaqipvxwv.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 28, 2016


----------



## Hank

One of my teenage son's buddies suggested that they have a cook off. They split into two teams, had 15 minutes to plan, 45 minutes to shop (at the store or someone's house) and an hour to cook. His team made Kung Pao Chicken. Looks great!





  








IMAG0914-2.jpg




__
Hank


__
Feb 28, 2016


----------



## masonrk

Hank said:


> One of my teenage son's buddies suggested that they have a cook off. They split into two teams, had 15 minutes to plan, 45 minutes to shop (at the store or someone's house) and an hour to cook. His team made Kung Pao Chicken. Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0914-2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Hank
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 28, 2016


Cool idea, kudos to you for making it happen! Great way to get teens into cooking!!

~Mason


----------



## frozenhawaiian

fresh vegetable soup. garnished with basil leaves and sriracha.





  








12798978_10153450059387947_1350249123844141878_n.j




__
frozenhawaiian


__
Feb 28, 2016


----------



## Hank

@Mason, the funny thing is I had nothing to do with it. He just showed me the pic and said here is what we did last night. He said his friends all thought he was going to cut his hand when he smashed the garlic with a knife, and that he did the plating. Wow I have a 17 year old who actually pays attention to me


----------



## Hank

Beautiful dish Frozenhawaiian, welcome to ChefTalk!


----------



## frozenhawaiian

Hank said:


> Beautiful dish Frozenhawaiian, welcome to ChefTalk!


thanks! glad to be here!


----------



## lagom

Spent the last 4 days at a food fair introducing a new product line into Sweden in support of our retailers. After 3 days of the vendors lunch I had enough a decided to fast. However the sun put in a unexpected welcome appearance and I hit one of the food trucks set up at the harbor. Deep fried marinated tofu with steamed buns, kimchi, vegis and fresh cilantro. Sat at the waterfront and enjoyed.





  








image.jpeg




__
lagom


__
Feb 28, 2016








The view





  








image.jpeg




__
lagom


__
Feb 28, 2016


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@Lagom what a wonderful way to have supper and I'd bet it was delicious.

BTW, what was it that you were introducing?


----------



## mike9

Compound Sunday again - where does the week go? I've had a jones for Pasties so I made these with venison and chuck, onion, shallot, swedes and potatoes. I marinated the meat with bay, thyme, pepper and a shot of worcestershire sauce for a couple of days. I added thyme and parsley to the diced veg. I made nine so I guess they were a hit and I have to admit these were better than I remember from back home. No one had ever heard of a Cornish Pasty so I had to explain.





  








IMG_20160228_180929_zpscxhkehqm.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 29, 2016


----------



## chefbuba

I ate my last one yesterday for lunch.......now I want another.

I took your idea on doing a couple of folds to the dough......I like the outcome. They reheated well and were still crisp and flaky. I wish I had room in the burger truck to knock out a few dozen occasionally for a special, they would sell like hotcakes to my meat & potato crowd.


----------



## mike9

I didn't fold this batch Chris, but I did kneed it for 2-3 minutes before resting and it held up really well, got crisp and stood up to the filling very well.  I used half lard/half butter in this batch.


----------



## cheflayne

Went to Makuu farmers market on the Big Island of Hawaii today and was like a kid in a candy store. All kinds of cool stuff, all local, grown and or made right here. The inspiration started with a bottle of white balsamic coconut vinegar. From that the shopping and dinner planning started.





  








hawaiian dinner 3.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Feb 29, 2016








Curry rubbed chicken breast, pan sautéed with fresh turmeric, ginger, galangal, and garlic. I deglazed the pan with the white balsamic coconut vinegar, hit it with some chicken stock and reduced, then added coconut milk and reduced to nape. The cream from the coconut milk was used to toss the kabocha and purple sweet potatoes which were then roasted in the oven. The salad plate was avocado, tomato, and fresh heart of palm dressed with a vinaigrette made using the white balsamic coconut vinegar.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Scuba vacay @cheflayne ?

We always try to get lodgings with an available kitchen as well.

Helps out in the $ department and with all the money saved we can have a big blowout at a fancy (read expensive ;-) sit down place instead of 1-2 mediocre meals every day.

mimi


----------



## lagom

@kgirl. Its a line called vita snacks. Produced in Spain and just now I'm bringing it into Sweden and then the othee Nordic countries.





  








image.png




__
lagom


__
Feb 29, 2016


----------



## flipflopgirl

@Lagom was able to find a website for your snacks @ but speaking only busboy Spanish and reading none I couldn't get any info other than some dehydrated fruits (and only those because there were pix lol).

What I saw was interesting... would you mind PM'ing me with an English addy?

mimi


----------



## cerise

ordo said:


> Voilá! The sauce: oven braised cherries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomates cherry al horno.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with garlic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizza rucula 2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raw dough, cherry sauce, mozzarella, parmesan, oregano, olives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizza rucula 3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizza rucula 5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the crust shows the problems of baking pizza with whole grain. Not enough bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizza rucula 4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ordo
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure authenticity!


Your crust looks great/perfect to me. Like the airy holes.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

*Fried Green Tomatoes:*

Just very simple egg, flower, egg.

Seasoning were onion powder, garlic, salt, pepper, bay, cumin, and a mix of powdered green herbs.





  








20160224_211549.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 29, 2016


----------



## lagom

http://vitasnacks.es Up towards the right about the picture is a union jack to click the English version. Not every tab is in English but you'll get the gist of it. My company website is in Swedish witch probly be less help than the spanish. [emoji]128541[/emoji]


----------



## flipflopgirl

Lagom said:


> http://vitasnacks.es Up towards the right about the picture is a union jack to click the English version. Not every tab is in English but you'll get the gist of it. My company website is in Swedish witch probly be less help than the spanish. [emoji]128541[/emoji]


Thanks.

Looks like something parents would feel good about letting their kids buy from a vending machine on school property.

Are there any plans in the works to expand to North America?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

KaiqueKuisine said:


> *Fried Green Tomatoes:*
> 
> Just very simple egg, flower, egg.
> 
> Seasoning were onion powder, garlic, salt, pepper, bay, cumin, and a mix of powdered green herbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160224_211549.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaiquekuisine
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 29, 2016


Looks like reunion week at Chef Talk!

Nice to "see you" KK.... will be quite a while before our tomato plants produce but this dish is always a fan favorite at my house.

Thanks for sharing and welcome back.

mimi


----------



## kaiquekuisine

flipflopgirl said:


> Looks like reunion week at Chef Talk!
> 
> Nice to "see you" KK.... will be quite a while before our tomato plants produce but this dish is always a fan favorite at my house.
> 
> Thanks for sharing and welcome back.
> 
> mimi


Thanks mimi.

I was going through those burn out periods of mine as usual. But happy to be back and contributing. Hope to continue this way for a long time /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif...


----------



## lagom

flipflopgirl said:


> Thanks.
> Looks like something parents would feel good about letting their kids buy from a vending machine on school property.
> Are there any plans in the works to expand to North America?
> 
> mimi


They are indead a very healthy snack, as well as a nice crispy addition to salads,soups,ect.ect. I know they are looking for distribution world wide but have no clue if they have anyone across the pond. I know it won't be me, i got my hands full just with the great white north.

Here our ideal retailers are health food, deli's and the higher end grocery stores( think your nicer giant eagles and whole foods.). We are also presenting them to a hotel chain to have in their boutique's and and as garnish for their salad bars in the restaurants.


----------



## ordo

Good luck with your snacks Lagom. Neat idea.

Here's a leftovers quiche with non-edible porcelain flowers on top (for presentation).





  








Masa maru.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 2, 2016








And here's the recipe for the pastry.

4 cups flour (no yeast).

1 cup milk.

1/2 cup sunflower oil, or better lard.

1 or 2 TS salt. Up to you.

Mix. Let it rest 1 hour. Done.

Really easy and phenomenal pastry for savory tarts.


----------



## mhatter-1

Meatloaf!


----------



## mike9

I made risotto with shrimp and an arugula salad with pear, bacon, pepper and walnuts.





  








IMG_20160304_185459_zpsdibmesl8.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 5, 2016


----------



## koukouvagia

Crispy salmon skin





  








salmon skin.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 5, 2016


----------



## masonrk

image.jpeg




__
masonrk


__
Mar 5, 2016







London broil marinaded in a concoction of herbs spices and sauces that I don't quite remember. A poached egg on the side, sadly the crack was unintentional! Then some garnish on the side, a spiral cut pepper and some Rosemary in the center. I find the Rosemary gives the dish a nice, calming smell while eating!


----------



## frozenhawaiian

simple food tonight, pasta with a meat sauce, sauteed portabello mushrooms and garlic bread.





  








24889294313_592650e0a7_z.jpg




__
frozenhawaiian


__
Mar 5, 2016


----------



## mike9

I made these little Cordon Bleu roulades from skinless, boneless chicken thighs. I pounded them out, trimmed to shape, laid on some ham and swiss then rolled tight in cling and poached. After poaching a dunk in seasoned buttermilk and a coating of bread crumbs. Finished in a 400 oven till crisp. Served with broccoli steamed in water and soy sauce and a baked russet topped with home made creme fraiche.





  








IMG_20160305_183236_zpsspxew4qw.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 6, 2016











  








IMG_20160305_183050_zpsm0xhnosm.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 6, 2016


----------



## mhatter-1

Sounds extremely delicious!!


----------



## mhatter-1

Will have to try this later on this week! Mike9


----------



## mhatter-1

Made Italian sausage, peppers, and onions on New England rolls, pretty tasty.


----------



## jake t buds

Hard shell fish tacos : Grilled Corbina with S&P, cumin, tossed with lime butter. Fennel sliced paper thin/ shredded hearty greens slaw with sour cream, dry white wine, lime squirt, cilantro pesto (w/toasted pumpkin seeds), green onion, and jalapeno pepper. It was outstanding.


----------



## ordo

Found this rare fish in my garden. Delicious.





  








Horrible fish.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 6, 2016


----------



## mhatter-1

Everyone in my house is under the weather so, threw a whole chicken in the crock pot, S&P, garlic powder, chicken bouillon, and dried onions and let it go all night on low. Picked the chicken the next day and strained the broth and it made for a great chicken soup!


----------



## Hank

Grilled pork with lemon and sage, risotto milanese (sans saffron), stewed green beans.

Everything was excellent but somehow the green beans stole the show.





  








pork risotto green beans 2 cropped).jpg




__
Hank


__
Mar 11, 2016


----------



## flipflopgirl

My favorite preparation of green beans @Hank .

Reminds me of Sunday dinners at the height of summer.

Cuke and onions dressed with vinegar and lots of cracked pepper would be on the table as well.

mimi


----------



## Hank

Thanks Mimi, I was thrilled to see great looking green beans at my local produce market and got some nice tomatoes the day before from the supermarket for the first time in months . I don't know where he got them, but spring is coming and I'm so looking forward to it this year!


----------



## koukouvagia

Hank said:


> Grilled pork with lemon and sage, risotto milanese (sans saffron), stewed green beans.
> 
> Everything was excellent but somehow the green beans stole the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pork risotto green beans 2 cropped).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Hank
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 11, 2016


Green beans done this way always steal the show around here too. That's why when I cook them like this they are the main course, served with crusty bread.


----------



## koukouvagia

The past couple of days I made handcut french fries and seasoned crispy oven fries. Both very good.





  








frenchfries.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 12, 2016












  








ovenfries.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 12, 2016


----------



## steve tphc

Simple 5 pound Prime Rib roast cooked at 235 F until its internal temperature reached 125F. Salt and Pepper that it! Horseradish? Ok course! Easy as pie.





  








prime_rib_medium_rare_1a.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Mar 13, 2016












  








prime_rib_roast_5_pounds_2.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Mar 13, 2016


----------



## mike9

Umm - shouldn't this ought to be in the uh BEEF challenge?


----------



## teamfat

Indeed. I expected one of the first entries in the beef challenge to be a standing rib roast with yorkshire pudding.

mjb.


----------



## Hank

It certainly should. Fine looking meal.


----------



## butzy

Just a simple chicken curry, rice and green peas





  








chicken curry green peas rive.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 14, 2016


----------



## Hank

My take on eggplant parmesan





  








eggplant parm pan.JPG




__
Hank


__
Mar 14, 2016












  








Eggplant Parm.JPG




__
Hank


__
Mar 14, 2016


----------



## mike9

I made Faux Pho tonight -

Broth from a roast chicken carcass I made Saturday - a 6hr. tour left me with a thick, velvety stock. I reheated enough with slices of ginger, garlic, lime juice and a red jalapeno.





  








IMG_20160314_182225_zpsk9qmhceg.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 14, 2016








And poured over rice noodle, chicken breast, scallion, and bean sprouts and finished with lime zest, peanuts, cilantro, a sauce made with garlic sriracha, sesame oil, soy sauce, rice vinegar, fish sauce and honey and topped with chicken skin cracklin.





  








IMG_20160314_182745_zpsothov8ut.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 14, 2016


----------



## jake t buds

Mike9 said:


> I made Faux Pho tonight -


Hmmm. Faux Pho. I make that all the time. I add anise and a Cinnamon stick to the broth.

I'd eat yours in a heartbeat, though. And I'm not hungry. Looks great. Like all the rest of the food here.

Excellent!


----------



## jake t buds

*Jean-Georges Whiskey Roast Chicken. *

_Sweet and Idaho Mashed Potatoes with Wasabi paste/ Steamed Broccoli. _





  








RoastChickenWhiskey.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 15, 2016


----------



## Hank

jake t buds said:


> *Jean-Georges Whiskey Roast Chicken. *
> 
> _Sweet and Idaho Mashed Potatoes with Wasabi paste/ Steamed Broccoli. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoastChickenWhiskey.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jake t buds
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 15, 2016


Looks awesome. The dough is a risin' for calzone.


----------



## rpooley

Ribs, Swedish rösti, Brussels sprouts, martinis


----------



## azfireball56

Made this for tonight.





  








IMG_0473A.jpg




__
azfireball56


__
Mar 17, 2016


----------



## steve tphc

Healthy looking bowl of pho. Well done!


----------



## ordo

Two no-knead breads for sandwich feast tomorrow night.





  








Pan 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 18, 2016











  








Pan 2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 18, 2016


----------



## mike9

Grilled Rubens - pressed grilled Rubens to be exact - corned beef on sourdough with swiss, sauerkraut, and home made Russian served with a dill pickle - so yummy.





  








IMG_20160318_185610_zpsrsqqtjt9.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 19, 2016


----------



## chefbuba

Mae Ploy Chicken, "Krab" stir fry & sticky rice.





  








mae ploy chix.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 19, 2016












  








mae ploy.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 19, 2016












  








krab stirfry.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 19, 2016


----------



## mike9

On the same wavelength Buba - shrimp stir fry with pot stickers.





  








IMG_20160319_190215_zpsj2ukhsyj.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 19, 2016


----------



## jake t buds

Mike9 said:


> On the same wavelength Buba - shrimp stir fry with pot stickers.


Weird. Yesterday :





  








PotStickers.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 20, 2016








Potstickers : Roast Chicken/ Fennel/ Carrot/ Onion/ Ginger-

Soy Glaze. Refried Rice


----------



## mike9

Vernal Equinox maybe?


----------



## chefbuba

Chicken & dumplings tonight.


----------



## lagom

Lived in Sweden for over 10 years now and could never find a decent bagel, not fresh or frozen, every thing was just a baked circle. But wooo hoooo, one of my suppliers has started importing them from NYC, abet frozen and in a case of 50, but finally the real thing. 
No pics but today's midday meal was toasted bagels, Philadelphia cream cheese and smoked lox. A treat for all.


----------



## ordo

jake t buds said:


> Weird. Yesterday :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PotStickers.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jake t buds
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 20, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potstickers : Roast Chicken/ Fennel/ Carrot/ Onion/ Ginger-
> 
> Soy Glaze. Refried Rice


 Nice!


----------



## steve tphc

jake t buds said:


> Weird. Yesterday :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PotStickers.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> jake t buds
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 20, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potstickers : Roast Chicken/ Fennel/ Carrot/ Onion/ Ginger-
> 
> Soy Glaze. Refried Rice


I'll be right over. Please send address!


----------



## teamfat

Lagom said:


> Lived in Sweden for over 10 years now and could never find a decent bagel, not fresh or frozen, every thing was just a baked circle. But wooo hoooo, one of my suppliers has started importing them from NYC, abet frozen and in a case of 50, but finally the real thing.
> No pics but today's midday meal was toasted bagels, Philadelphia cream cheese and smoked lox. A treat for all.


Glad to hear you finally get something decent. I am spoiled, this place is like 625 feet from my house. City Weekly, a local arts, entertainment, etc. paper called them 'The best thing since sliced bread.'

https://bagelproject.com/


----------



## mike9

Irish bangers with fresh Coleman's mustard, sauerkraut, onions and peppers in a tortilla with leftover cabbage and potato casserole on the side. Had Ruben for lunch - everyone's gonna be regular around here tomorrow. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## mike9

A simple linguini carbonara - couldn't be easier - this is for two people.  

2.5oz dry linguini per serving

1/4lb. bacon, guanciale, panchetta, what ever you have

two whole eggs + one egg yolk

1/4C grated parmigiano

black pepper

I cook my pasta in a 12" fry pan and my bacon in a skillet.  Mix the parm with the eggs/yolk mixture and add black pepper.  When cooked remove your pork to drain and reserve one Tbs of drippings then shred the pork reserving some for garnish.  When the pasta is al dente transfer it to the pork pan, add your pork and temper your egg mixture with pasta water then add that to the pan.  Turn off the heat and let the sauce come together then plate and add your reserved pork garnish.  

By cooking my pasta in the fry pan I use less water and have a starchier water for my sauce.

I served with a simple field greens salad on the side.


----------



## koukouvagia

image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 22, 2016


----------



## chefbuba

Tri Tip on the grill at the moment.........

Roasted red potato salad, zucchini, mushrooms & onions.





  








tritip.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 23, 2016












  








tritip1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 23, 2016












  








potsal.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 23, 2016












  








veg2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 23, 2016


----------



## mike9

Well it's Thursday again so for a little switch up I rolled like this:

The players -

English cheddar with truffle Spanish chorizo The gang's all here





  








IMG_20160324_145159_zpsh7gt3eqe.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 24, 2016











  








IMG_20160324_150645_zpsigsclyod.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 24, 2016











  








IMG_20160324_170939_zps9og9sjmb.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 24, 2016








The truffle cheddar was mixed with mozzarella and parmigiano. Cheese, chorizo, capers, garlic and red bell peppers all went over a scratch made sauce.

A very rich and complex flavor profile - I would serve this pizza any day.





  








IMG_20160324_173618_zpste9dflfe.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 24, 2016


----------



## ordo

*Sechuan chilli oil*





  








Chilli oil 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 25, 2016








*Bread*





  








No knead bread 100.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 25, 2016


----------



## millionsknives

International puppy day





  








12885867_10102639903359319_3847133508860751751_o.j




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 25, 2016








JK it is pork you sickos


----------



## teamfat

I have a question regarding the childrens menu - are the kids you use fresh or previously frozen?

mjb.


----------



## lagom

teamfat said:


> I have a question regarding the childrens menu - are the kids you use fresh or previously frozen?
> 
> mjb.


Come on now teamfat, no one uses frozen children anymore, fresh and organically grown is the only way. [emoji]128518[/emoji]


----------



## mhatter-1

Down out for a few weeks guys, had gall bladder surgery with complications. What should have been a 15 minute operation turned into 2 1/2 hours! Ouch! See you guys when I see ya!


----------



## butzy

@MHatter-1: Get well soon. We'll miss you


----------



## Hank

images.jpeg




__
Hank


__
Mar 26, 2016


----------



## mhatter-1

Thanks you.


----------



## ordo

Get better MHatter.

I made bread again. This time i kneaded two times letting the dough rise at room temp for 18 hours.





  








Pan inverso.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 26, 2016


----------



## millionsknives

I hate when they thrash about while you chop them up alive





  








DSC_0389.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 27, 2016








Potato starched then flash fried





  








DSC_0390.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 27, 2016








Back to the wok with ginger, scallion, dark soy, shaoxing wine





  








DSC_0393.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 27, 2016


----------



## jake t buds

MillionsKnives said:


> Back to the wok with ginger, scallion, dark soy, shaoxing wine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0393.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> millionsknives
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 27, 2016


Outstanding.


----------



## Hank

Our kids are traveling in Iceland. This was dinner on their last night. Minke whale, reindeer, and horse. They couldn't really describe the taste and texture of the whale relative to anything else. The reindeer was also good but they liked the horse best. The chef came out and talked to them. It was a fantastic evening.





  








2016-03-27.jpg




__
Hank


__
Mar 27, 2016


----------



## lagom

Hank said:


> Our kids are traveling in Iceland. This was dinner on their last night. Minke whale, reindeer, and horse. They couldn't really describe the taste and texture of the whale relative to anything else. The reindeer was also good but they liked the horse best. The chef came out and talked to them. It was a fantastic evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016-03-27.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Hank
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 27, 2016


Nice. I was in iceland last year and had the minsk whale also, very tasty. Did they brave the rotten shark?


----------



## mike9

I used to buy horse meat back in the '70s and it was quite good, very lean and very red.


----------



## chefbuba

Leg o Lamb, roasted asparagus, scalloped potatoes, mini carrot cakes.

Boned, butterflied, marinated, marked on the bbq with 20 min of applewood smoke, finished in the oven.





  








llamb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 28, 2016












  








llamb1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 28, 2016












  








llamb2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 28, 2016












  








llamb3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 28, 2016












  








llamb5.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 28, 2016












  








leg.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 28, 2016












  








llamb9.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 28, 2016








Roasted the leg bone, added that to some beef stock, cooked 5 hrs, strain add half bottle cabernet, reduce, tighten with a bit of roux.





  








llamb6.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 28, 2016












  








llamb7.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 28, 2016












  








llamb8.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 28, 2016












  








carrotcake.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 28, 2016


----------



## Hank

Lagom said:


> Hank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our kids are traveling in Iceland. This was dinner on their last night. Minke whale, reindeer, and horse. They couldn't really describe the taste and texture of the whale relative to anything else. The reindeer was also good but they liked the horse best. The chef came out and talked to them. It was a fantastic evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016-03-27.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Hank
> 
> 
> __
> Mar 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I was in iceland last year and had the minsk whale also, very tasty. Did they brave the rotten shark?
Click to expand...

They never even saw it on a menu. Maybe it's seasonal or you ate in the more chichi establishments


----------



## ordo

My best whole grain loaf ever. And best scoring ever with a new lame. Mean Kiwi is happy.





  








Pan integral 11.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 28, 2016








Learned something today: you need to know you flour, your yeast, your water and your salt.
You need to know all of them better than you know yourself, otherwise there's no good bread.


----------



## mike9

The store was blowing out broken down turkeys yesterday so I picked up a half a breast and a back for $3.50. I boned out the breast and removed the skin from the back halves for extra skin. I made a compound butter and seasoned the inside of the trimmed breast then dotted with the butter, added the extra skin pieces and rolled tightly in cling for a roulade.





  








IMG_20160328_161743_zpsv3gwzptu.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 30, 2016












  








IMG_20160328_170239_zpsairrhnfp.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 30, 2016








Sorry no pic of the finished product I had to eat and run to welding class tonight. I did take all the bones and attached meat, an onion, carrot, two cloves of garlic and roasted them then placed them in my crock pot, filled with cold water and aromatics and set my PID for 195 degrees then put cling around the lid. It's been simmering away for 20hrs. so far. I think it'll be ready by 4pm tomorrow. Yeah, yeah - that bone broth thing again . . . . and it's going to be delicious.


----------



## mhatter-1

They are fresher chopped live and taste better, let them wine!


----------



## mhatter-1

My wife make an awesome meatloaf, so that is what's for dinner tonight!


----------



## mike9

Had a class tonight so I opted for a sandwich when I got home. Leftover Wellington (minus the pastry), roast turkey, ham and prosciutto on whole grain garlic bread with Coleman's mustard. chips and dill pickle of coarse.





  








IMG_20160330_195820_zpsoywfngjw.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 31, 2016


----------



## mhatter-1

Fried chicken wings, minus the hot sauce, will be using bottled bbq sauce- still on light duty- no lifting over 20 lbs. Will be making fairly easy dinners until I heal! I will seriously be missing the in depth meals!


----------



## mike9

I made Nachos and they was real yummy!





  








IMG_20160401_181831_zpsagtvoctn.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 1, 2016


----------



## planethoff

Slow grilled chicken legs with roasted Dutch creamers and carrots. Marinated legs in garlicky hot sauce for eight hours and indirect grilled for two. 
.




  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Apr 4, 2016


----------



## mike9

ChefHoff said:


> Slow grilled chicken legs with roasted Dutch creamers and carrots. Marinated legs in garlicky hot sauce for eight hours and indirect grilled for two.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> planethoff
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 4, 2016


Nice - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## hujessica

QQ图片20160405111650.jpg




__
hujessica


__
Apr 5, 2016








Lunch with my family last Saturday!


----------



## mike9

Wintery day so I made potato leek soup with the bone broth I made last week. Potato, leek, garlic, celery, bay, thyme, parsley, saffron, white wine and some bacon bits. It simmered while I was dragging snow with my tractor this afternoon. It looked so nice I decided not to blitz it and to be honest I like it better this way. I served it with a thin slice of compound butter on top and dried slices of onion pocket rolls on the side.





  








IMG_20160404_182325_zpsvif3shr3.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 5, 2016


----------



## teamfat

You can't go wrong with a bowl of good soup.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

@Mike9 your bone broth looks great, I saw your post. I have been having a cup nightly with veggies and I Iove it. Tonight I think I will use up the end of it for an avgolemono soup.


----------



## mike9

That sounds delicious I haven't made that in years. Hmmm . . . might be just the ticket for the leftover duck.

@hujessica - that seafood feast looks marvelous.


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> That sounds delicious I haven't made that in years. Hmmm . . . might be just the ticket for the leftover duck.
> 
> @hujessica
> - that seafood feast looks marvelous.


I'm committed to the avgolemono and I'm taking it a step further and making giouvarlakia which are meatballs with avgolemono soup. Prepped them already!




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 5, 2016


----------



## ordo

Today at lunch, cottage pie with pulled braised roast beef and rustic potatoes mash.





  








Cottage pie.JPG




__
ordo


__
Apr 5, 2016


----------



## koukouvagia

Giouvarlakia in avgolemono broth





  








giouvarlakia.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 6, 2016








And this is dinner from a couple of nights ago, roast pork shoulder with creamy lemon dijon gravy, roasted carrots and daikon, and potato roasties.





  








shoulder.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 6, 2016


----------



## koukouvagia

hujessica said:


> QQ图片20160405111650.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> hujessica
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 5, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch with my family last Saturday!


Can I be in your family? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## hujessica

yes, welcome you  /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## hujessica

Koukouvagia said:


> Can I be in your family? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


Yes, welcome you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## rpooley

Pan roasted lemon chicken

Of course there must be a martini....





  








IMG_3141.jpg




__
rpooley


__
Apr 8, 2016








Bought a whole chicken, butchered it and used the wings and back for a quick stock. The rest of the pieces went into the sauté.





  








IMG_3142.jpg




__
rpooley


__
Apr 8, 2016








Made some marinade for sauerbraten at the same time (another thread)





  








IMG_3143.jpg




__
rpooley


__
Apr 8, 2016








The cup of stock for the recipe and some leftover. Using a ladle certainly keeps it clear...





  








IMG_3144.jpg




__
rpooley


__
Apr 8, 2016








After the sauté and oven





  








IMG_3145.jpg




__
rpooley


__
Apr 8, 2016








Not very fancy sides but nourishing





  








IMG_3146.jpg




__
rpooley


__
Apr 8, 2016


----------



## chefbuba

Carnitas, re fried beans, rice, tomatillo avocado salsa & tortillas.


----------



## butzy

Just a simple, but juicy, little burger (after eating my bacon wrapped ground meat experiment, but that's another thread)





  








07 and a little burger just for fun.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 8, 2016


----------



## jake t buds

*Cous Cous*

Cucumber/ Red Onion/ Roasted Red Pepper/ Olives/ Feta/

Dukka/ Oregano/ Parsley/ Raisins/ Cumin/ Lemon Zest.





  








CousCous1s.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Apr 8, 2016












  








CousCous2s.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Apr 8, 2016


----------



## millionsknives

@jake t buds this could be a Food and Wine magazine cover ! 5 weekday cous cous to start the summer


----------



## mike9

Oven baked striper, fries and a watercress salad. This is the best recipe I've tried for "oven fried" fish - thank you Melissa Clark. Ya know for as many decades as I've been cooking I'm always open to a fresh approach that gets the goods.





  








IMG_20160408_191639_zpsqxt9okqz.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 8, 2016








http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1018023-baked-fish-and-chips


----------



## mike9

I made creamed chip beef for compound dinner today. Here's a pic in the pot because once people start digging in fagetaboutit. Not my Mother's CCB - I made bacon for brunch and used the milk to deglaze that pan. I also sauteed onions with the chopped beef in butter, added my flour then slowly added my bacon fortified milk/light cream mixture. Once that was getting to know each other I added saffron, pepperoncino and black pepper. I let is thicken at a slow pace to infuse all the flavors and finished with a slice of compound butter. I served it on biscuit halves and got compliments from everyone - and that's saying something.





  








IMG_20160410_175038_zpsrlxlyzoq.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 10, 2016


----------



## rescaldo

Chilaquiles divorciados; homemade totopos fritas with a burnt tomato salsa and a roasted tomatillo salsa, topped with queso fresco and a poached egg.

A little chopped cilantro never hurt, either


----------



## mike9

My house smells amazing right now. I'm reducing the duck stock I made the other day with watercress, cilantro, scallion, garlic, ginger, carrot, dried shitaki, white miso and hondashi. I'll strain that when it's finished and serve over rice sticks and sauteed shrimp with scallion, cilantro and garlic/chili paste. Picture at 7PM.

Wow was this delicious -





  








IMG_20160411_182204_zpsaamlb9jw.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 11, 2016


----------



## rpooley

Braised cabbage, carrots and onion with bacon and kielbasa.  Seasoned with caraway, garlic, beef broth.


----------



## rescaldo

@jake t buds That looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## rpooley

4 people

leftover fried rice

leftover braised chicken

leftover fish and Chinese broccoli

leftover hamburger

fresh apple tart

You have to make SOMETHING


----------



## koukouvagia

rpooley said:


> Braised cabbage, carrots and onion with bacon and kielbasa. Seasoned with caraway, garlic, beef broth.


Wow we had braised cabbage and kielbasa just yesterday!


----------



## koukouvagia

Found a beautiful golden cauliflower at TJ's and made @siduri 's beautiful pan roasted cauli pasta dish.





  








cauliflower pasta.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 13, 2016


----------



## rpooley

@Koukouvagia Nice. Looks like curry.


----------



## koukouvagia

Thanks @rpooley it's not curry.


----------



## mike9

I was in the mood for galumpkies for some reason. They sure tasted good and will be even better second time around.





  








IMG_20160412_180140_zps5yz7tzp7.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 13, 2016












  








IMG_20160412_182948_zpsk1qoqofn.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 13, 2016


----------



## jake t buds

@Koukouvagia Very nice. What's the recipe?

@Mike9 I call that Holopchi - a Ukrainian dish

@rescaldo Thanks!!


----------



## koukouvagia

@jake t buds it's pretty simple thought I don't remember the original recipe that siduri posted. I think it's pretty close to the original though.

1 head of cauliflower broken into florets

3 cloves garlic, sliced

1/3 cup olive oil

fresh chili or chili flakes (to your liking)

salt/pepper

parmesan or pecorino

In a large skillet warm the garlic and chili gently until it begins to sizzle slightly. Then add the cauliflower and sautee for a minute or two. Turn to the lowest heat setting, cover and let it braise for 45minutes. Uncover and turn the heat up so that it caramelizes slightly, careful stirring too vigorously so as not to turn the cauliflower to mush. Stir in a pat of butter and toss in the pasta of your choice, I used campanelle. Lots of cheese and some fresh parsley. I imagine this might go very well with a bit of rosemary though I had none to experiment with.

At the last moment I decided to use up some left over kielbasa, sliced it thinly like pepperoni and crisped it in a pan and then used it to top the pasta. Brought it to a whole other level.


----------



## jake t buds

@Koukouvagia Sounds simple good, and I don't "love' cauliflower. Looks great.

I'd throw some broken up pork sausage with fennel, anise, and deglaze with a shot of dry white wine and continue braising the cauliflower in the same pan. I think thyme might work as well as rosemary. But I'm sure that breaks all kinds of italian food rules?? It also turns a veg dish into a meat one.

When I staged at a restaurant they used _Kombu Dashi_ for cauliflower soup. It was awesome.


----------



## koukouvagia

It's a great starting point and I can imagine all kinds of meats would go well - bacon, sausage, gunciale, anything goes.  BUT, it is pretty tasty on its own.


----------



## mhatter-1

Pork Carnitas made in a pressure cooker


----------



## rpooley

Sauerbraten, cabbage braised in butter, pommes Anna


----------



## rescaldo

Jasmine rice pilaf with red wine braised venison and beet greens salad.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Last nights dinner...

*Stewed Rice with Arugula and Fried Okra*

I made some "stewed" rice with shrimp, curry, zucchini and yellow peppers. Topped with some arugula and some fried okra, for more texture.

Aside from curry i used tumeric, cumin, white pepper, cayenne, cilantro and oregano.





  








20160413_233901.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Apr 14, 2016











  








20160413_234002.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Apr 14, 2016


----------



## teamfat

Karen's work had a dinner tonight for employees and spouses, it was held at The Bombay House, a popular Indian restaurant here in SLC. I can't remember how many covers they do a night, it is a large number. There were about 60 of us. They way they handle it is family style, they just bring out food, setting the plates on the table, folks eat what they want.  Appetizers includied some chickpea fritters with a very nice sauce, pea and potato samosas, stuff like that.  The entrees had things like butter chicken, a potato curry, stewed lentils, a coconut and chicken concoction, something that looked like Indian Fried Rice.  Hmm, last time we got some curried lamb, didn't see any this time.

The problem here is that one takes a nibble of this, a taste of that, chats away for a bit, another spoonful of those tasty lentils, why yes, another piece of naan please. And so it goes, one does not realize how much one has eaten of bits and nibbles until it is too late.

I am still SO full.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

I made a delicious pizza tonight and a really good looking one at that. Sweet Italian sausage meatball, anchovy and Cremini.





  








IMG_20160415_181520_zpsz5hjreet.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 16, 2016


----------



## teamfat

You missed a spot.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

teamfat said:


> You missed a spot.
> 
> mjb.


It's a visual quiz that you get to eat . . . . if you pass /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif

I altered a couple of things - I only sliced what we were eating and put the rest on a baker's rack and the crust did not get soft like it would if you put it back in the pan, or left it on a platter. I used a good quality anchovy and put the oil in the sauce then added salt as needed. My basic sauce is no salt tomato sauce 8oz, big tbsp tomato paste, garlic and onion powders, dried herbs - basil, parsley and oregano, sugar, grated cheese and a touch of wine vinegar. The cheese is a mix of mozzarella and cheddar and dough is oiled and risen then just stretched to fit the pan then "set" in the oven before building the pie. I cook it in a blue steel pan oiled with bacon drippings. It's my hybrid "Detroit Style" pizza and so far everyone loves it. I'd love to try it in a wood fired oven. Maybe this summer if the "to do" list isn't too long . . . hey you never know.


----------



## mhatter-1

Super easy meal tonight, pot pies, fish sticks, & french fries! Lazy tonight


----------



## french fries

MHatter-1 said:


> french fries!


Always a great choice. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## foody518

Stir fried green beans w/shiitakes and bean curd, tomato+hondashi flavored soup with potatoes, mushroom, spinach and vermicelli, and my 2nd ever sourdough bread loaf! Still trying to figure out how to not make it have weird looking cracks...tasted good though.


----------



## mhatter-1

Chipped beef on toast, when was the last time anyone made this? It was good!


----------



## brianshaw

I'm alone tonight (just me and the dog) so eating leftovers - chicken liver and truffle pate on crackers with cornichon and olives on the side. Too lazy to cook at the moment.


----------



## teamfat

MHatter-1 said:


> Chipped beef on toast, when was the last time anyone made this? It was good!


Been quite some time. But with good beef and a well made gravy it can be quite tasty.

mjb.


----------



## millionsknives

Hey you guysssss!

10 lbs of successful night squid fishing

Squid ink paella and a platter of grilled squid (lump charcoal of course!)





  








DSC_0428.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Apr 19, 2016












  








DSC_0429.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Apr 19, 2016


----------



## openminded792

Wow that squid looks amazing!


----------



## brianshaw

Mmmmmmmm, squid. It's not just bait!


----------



## koukouvagia

Your squid is amazing!!


----------



## Hank

Nice work MK


----------



## jake t buds

Spectacular MK.


----------



## flipflopgirl

THAT is a nice pile of perfectly cooked squid my friend!

Have never been squid fishing.

I know it is a nite thing but how do you go about it?

Deep water?

Lamps?

Nets?

I always equate squid with the Pacific but obviously (unless you are on vacation) I was off about that as well.

mimi


----------



## millionsknives

Shine some lights, drop your glowing jigs, pull up randomly and hope you hook them. In the summer you don't even need a boat sometimes they come up to the docks because of the lights. Yeah we have squid here in the northeast. White fishes are getting wayyy overfished so we need some new catch to go after





  








Squid-Jig.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Apr 19, 2016


----------



## flipflopgirl

Thanks that looks like great fun!

The only nite fishing I have ever done is for flounder.

Shuffling along the flats at low tide while juggling a lantern and a gig, dragging the catch behind me.

Fun but between the stingrays and the mosquitos I am glad when I have my limit and can go back to the boat lol.

mimi


----------



## mhatter-1

Teriyaki pork loins with pineapple and white rice, forgot the saffron! Oh yeah, corn on the cob too!


----------



## chefbuba

Shrimp foo young & steamed rice from our one and only mediocre Chinese place. Had planned on having kabobs from the Persian place that opened this winter, they were closed.


----------



## brianshaw

Pan roasted filet mignon and asparagus with lemon dill sauce. Red wine. No bread, unfortunately. And no pics either.


----------



## teamfat

BrianShaw said:


> Pan roasted filet mignon and asparagus with lemon dill sauce. Red wine. No bread, unfortunately. And no pics either.


Harumph. Leftovers from the other night at The Bombay House. Leftover naan isn't quite the same as freshly baked.

mjb.


----------



## Hank

Roast turkey, smoked gouda, avocado, lettuce, tomato, and BACON sandwitches with potato salad made with leftover baked potato and sweet potatoes which also included BACON. It was all gone before I remembered to photograph it, so alas, I decided to post it here rather than in the challenge. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## rescaldo

Shepards pie!  Filled with bay, rosemary, lamb with crushed peeled tomatoes browned in bacon fat, shallots, garlic, mirpoix, chopped-and-roasted b. sprouts and topped with spiced, milled potatoes and goat cheese.


----------



## jake t buds

Hank said:


> Roast turkey, smoked gouda, avocado, lettuce, tomato, and BACON sandwitches with potato salad made with leftover baked potato and sweet potatoes which also included BACON. It was all gone before I remembered to photograph it, so alas, I decided to post it here rather than in the challenge. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


I'm guessing you had five pints to go with the sammy? Is that why you forgot to snap a pic?


----------



## ian young

Looks like I'm a little late to the party! However, last night for dinner was pretty simple. Tomato, garlic and cheese omelet. Trying to stick to a high protein diet since I lifted that day


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Last Nights Dinner

*Eggplant Tower with a Duo of Sauces (Leftover Arugula Pesto and Traditional Bolognese)*





  








Torre de Beringela.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Apr 22, 2016








Tonights Dinner

*Carrot Rice and Arugula Salad w/ Shrimp:*

The rice aside from carrots has salt, curry and Zatar. The shrimp were seasoned with salt and lemon pepper. The Arugula was seasoned with just a small hint of salt and the left over oil from the saute pan where the shrimp had cooked.





  








Arroz Salada e Camarao.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Apr 22, 2016


----------



## butzy

Balinese chicken with apple-kemiri sauce, pork satay and ayam rica rica (Indonesian chicken), with green peas and chips (obvioualy should have been rice, but my dinner guest wanted chips)





  








13 chicken with sauce - piece left unsauced for mi




__
butzy


__
Apr 22, 2016











  








01 on braai.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 22, 2016











  








06 plated.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 22, 2016


----------



## queequeg

Leftover Moroccan couscous with seven vegetables. That's not too exciting since we do tagines or couscous all the time, but I tried something I read in Jacques Pépin and added a sort of North African version of gremolata to the couscous and I was pretty pleased on how it turned out. Not something we've ever had in Morocco, but added some complexity and color to otherwise slightly boring couscous.


----------



## glwestcott

Grilled chicken tacos with roasted tomatillo salsa. Nice, easy, and very satisfying with a beer.


----------



## mike9

Well I had Greek Easter a week early because someone couldn't make it next weekend. This is the only picture I had time to shoot. When the eating began it was bedlam.

Octopus appetizer with compound butter and multigrain baguette.





  








IMG_20160423_143252_zpssrs21h2p.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 24, 2016








The mains were roast leg of lamb, Greek string beens, spanakopita (light), roast parsnips and desert was Greek yogurt with fresh berries and spiced honey. Oh and we had some delicious Retsina that cut the lamb really nicely. It was a swell day and we toasted to Prince as I listened to a Prince play list while making this meal.


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> Well I had Greek Easter a week early because someone couldn't make it next weekend. This is the only picture I had time to shoot. When the eating began it was bedlam.
> 
> Octopus appetizer with compound butter and multigrain baguette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160423_143252_zpssrs21h2p.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mains were roast leg of lamb, Greek string beens, spanakopita (light), roast parsnips and desert was Greek yogurt with fresh berries and spiced honey. Oh and we had some delicious Retsina that cut the lamb really nicely. It was a swell day and we toasted to Prince as I listened to a Prince play list while making this meal.


I toast with you! We're not doing easter at our house this year, taking a break from the hooplah but I'm sure we'll find someplace to eat lamb.

I'm almost positive you and I have discussed this before but octopus would never make it on a greek easter table, not that it's a criticism, just thought you'd be interested to know. The reason for this is that greeks fast from certain foods (no meat from animals with a blood line and no animal byproducts) for about 50 days before Easter. Octopus is considered a lenten food and is therefore eaten during lent. Therefore it isn't readily welcomed to the easter feast although I personally have an easier time saying no to lamb and yes to octopus /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif


----------



## mike9

Got my lab work back the other day - Ouch!! In the spirit of change I made a dish with cauliflower and tomatoes with onion, peppers, garlic, anchovy, olives and cod. No salt added I got that from ingredients - the anchovy paste and olives. It was delicious - I can do this.





  








IMG_20160425_174436_zpsna4azgpi.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 26, 2016








For lunch I made egg salad and had it on thin slices of multi-grain ciabatta with smoked scallops - very nice.





  








IMG_20160425_113250_zpsdxe3mzne.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 26, 2016


----------



## Hank

Ouch indeed Mike, I feel your pain. The getting old, changing the diet thing is pretty sucky. Those dishes look great!

Along the special diet theme I need ideas for soft food (no I'm not getting *that* old). My son had his wisdom teeth out on Friday and he still has trouble chewing.

I've made:

Potato soup

Baked mac and cheese

Spagetti last night, and that was hard for him to eat

I'm poaching some cod tonight

But I'm running out of ideas, Any suggestions? He doesn't like eggs.


----------



## teamfat

Cheese grits?

mjb.


----------



## mike9

I would avoid grits as they get in every pocket and could have an adverse affect if they got in one of the sockets. When does he go back for his follow up?

Try this - it's very simple and my grandma used to make it for me as a kid.

Cook up 1/2 lb. of bacon, drain, tear into pieces and reserve.

Cook 1 lb. of elbow macaroni and when cooked drain and rinse.

In that same pot add a 28 oz. can of tomatoes [I use whole tomatoes (no salt now) and break them up)] and the macaroni and reserved bacon and heat through.

Season with garlic salt to taste and enjoy.

Warning - it can be addictive. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## cerise

SS


Hank said:


> Ouch indeed Mike, I feel your pain. The getting old, changing the diet thing is pretty sucky. Those dishes look great!
> 
> Along the special diet theme I need ideas for soft food (no I'm not getting *that* old). My son had his wisdom teeth out on Friday and he still has trouble chewing.
> 
> I've made:
> Potato soup
> Baked mac and cheese
> Spagetti last night, and that was hard for him to eat
> I'm poaching some cod tonight
> But I'm running out of ideas, Any suggestions? He doesn't like eggs.


Soup, soup, soup
Tomato bisque
Guacamole
Tuna or salmon - cakes/patties
Apple sauce, pudding, jell-o
Oatmeal and... Sliced peaches, blueberries
Mashed potatoes, peas and gravy
Potato pancakes
Meatloaf?
Smoothies
Sliced bananas
Chopped liver


----------



## chef-dunn

p_117pw5d1.jpg




__
chef-dunn


__
Apr 27, 2016


----------



## salty dog

Mexican/Spanish Pesto w/Pasta 

Last nights meal. I have this almost every week.

Preparation sort of started with last years harvest. 

Pesto base - basil, garlic (from the garden) with a little olive oil to blend into a pesto-ish paste, then frozen in heaping tablespoon portions.

Jalapeños (from the garden) sliced and frozen

Prepping the meal.

Put frozen pesto in bowl with jalapeño slices and a little olive oil. Let it all thaw.

Mix in as much chipotle powder as you like. I like a lot.

Grate in some asiago cheese. Sometimes I’ll add chopped walnuts.

For pasta lately I’ve been using organic whole wheat rotini.

Cook up the pasta and mix it in with the pesto stuff.

I add in more chipotle powder and asiago as I mix in the pasta.


----------



## rpooley

Thomas Keller's ratatouille (confit biyaldi). Always a hit with the spouse and kids





  








IMG_3170.JPG




__
rpooley


__
May 2, 2016


----------



## azfireball56

Made myself a bunch of these.





  








IMG_0579.JPG




__
azfireball56


__
May 3, 2016












  








IMG_0592.JPG




__
azfireball56


__
May 3, 2016


----------



## planethoff

A staple recipe in my house. Chicken Gyros. Garlic Herb flatbread with grilled yogurt marinated chicken skewers, lettuce, tomato, onion, and Tzatziki.





  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
May 3, 2016


----------



## planethoff

AZFIREBALL56 said:


> Made myself a bunch of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0579.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> azfireball56
> 
> 
> __
> May 3, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0592.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> azfireball56
> 
> 
> __
> May 3, 2016


What exactly are they? They look interesting.


----------



## rpooley

Basically cream puffs, by the look.  Delicious.


----------



## chefbuba

Were having something that is the birthright of every Texan..................King Ranch Chicken, dirty rice and beans.


----------



## koukouvagia

rpooley said:


> Thomas Keller's ratatouille (confit biyaldi). Always a hit with the spouse and kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3170.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> rpooley
> 
> 
> __
> May 2, 2016


Looks perfectly made /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## rpooley

Koukouvagia said:


> Looks perfectly made /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


Thanks, although the kids caught that I ran out of eggplant and completely forgot the plum tomatoes, so the sequence wasn't perfect.... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## french fries

rpooley said:


> Thanks, although the kids caught that I ran out of eggplant and completely forgot the plum tomatoes, so the sequence wasn't perfect.... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


Kids. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## ckwwild

Late dinner tonight needed something fast, hello eggs! Scrambled eggs with wild onions, salad with greens, lemon balm, mulberries, marinated labneh, plus a few sautéed snap peas on the side.


----------



## flipflopgirl

chefbuba said:


> Were having something that is the birthright of every Texan..................King Ranch Chicken, dirty rice and beans.


Yes!

Made it last Saturday.... yummy.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

rpooley said:


> Koukouvagia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks perfectly made /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, although the kids caught that I ran out of eggplant and completely forgot the plum tomatoes, so the sequence wasn't perfect.... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif
Click to expand...

Too much time on their hands...

The fisherman mowed last pm and left the cleanup for me.

Send one over to run the leaf blower.

I will send them home with a King Ranch Casserole and the leftover pineapple upside down cake lol.

mimi


----------



## chef-dunn

146227931626261.jpg




__
chef-dunn


__
May 3, 2016


----------



## dhokla

I had peas pilaf and tomato korma with eggplant and bell pepper sabji as a side dish. 
Yumm


----------



## mike9

We had "oven fried" striper and a salad with field greens, hard cooked egg and red pepper.  Oil and sherry vinegar dressing too.


----------



## rpooley

Leftovers, but this for dessert: chocolate creme caramel. The heat was a touch high, hence the small bubbles on the sides.





  








IMG_3172.JPG




__
rpooley


__
May 4, 2016


----------



## steve tphc

We can only go so long then we need to eat Chinese. Thank God I have a decent pantry size because it does takes a lot of different ingredients.





  








beef_black_beans_ginger_wt_garlic.JPG




__
steve tphc


__
May 6, 2016








I see from my picture, the captions on the liquids are a little hard to read: Marin, Mushroom soy, black soy, black vinegar, seasoned rice wine, and Hot toasted sesame oil.

It is best to have your ingredients together ahead of time. Soak the fermented black beans in water to rid some of their salt. Mix a tablespoon of cornstarch with a tablespoon of water to make a slurry.

Cook jasmine rice; and, ten minutes before the rice is done, begin stir frying vegetables until their cooked but still crisp. Set aside vegetables. Cook beef in a very hot wok in batches so wok very remains hot. Removed flash cooked beef to cook next batch of beef. Combine all back in hot wok, adding crushed red pepper, ginger, garlic and drained fermented black beans. Stir fry. Add all other ingredients including cornstarch slurry. Taste and correct seasonings. Add soy if necessary. Serve over a plate of steaming rice.





  








wok_full.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
May 6, 2016












  








plate_serving_Beef_Black_beans.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
May 6, 2016








There is only one teaspoon of sugar BTW. I use a tablespoon of arbor chiles for heat.


----------



## chefbuba

I had Chinese tonight also, Shrimp Egg Foo Young from the local place, Orange Chicken out of the freezer from Costco (actually quite good) and made some fresh string beans tossed with sesame oil, ginger, garlic, chili paste and oyster sauce. Too tired to really cook.


----------



## butzy

I had fish curry with home made naan (well, an aproximation of naan as I didn't make it in a tandoor)


----------



## eugina

Some chicken cream spinach pasta with sun-dried tomatoes. Easy to make and very tasty!


----------



## laurenlulu

image.jpeg




__
laurenlulu


__
May 8, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
laurenlulu


__
May 8, 2016


----------



## chefbuba

Brisket......





  








brisket 7.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 8, 2016












  








brisket 6.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 8, 2016


----------



## teamfat

Hey, @laurenlulu maybe you should repost that in the "Show us your face" thread. Cute!

mjb.


----------



## laurenlulu

teamfat said:


> Hey, @laurenlulu
> maybe you should repost that in the "Show us your face" thread. Cute!
> 
> mjb.


HA! I'm showing my face and my ass all at once!


----------



## frozenhawaiian

meant to post this last night, put together a nice meal for my mom for mothers day.

1st course: watermelon and goat cheese salad with basil and balsamic glaze





  








26310390514_3b4b1233d1_z.jpg




__
frozenhawaiian


__
May 9, 2016








2nd course: beef tartare with parmesan toast points





  








26882469346_af050af1c7_z.jpg




__
frozenhawaiian


__
May 9, 2016








3rd course, lamb chops, seared scallops, asparagus spears, roasted red pepper sauce.





  








26822256072_1f242252b3_z.jpg




__
frozenhawaiian


__
May 9, 2016


----------



## youngchef1995

Chorizo and chicken, with onions and garlic - slowly cooked in cider with sweetcorn and red onion (chopped small) rice. (My secret is called 'Aromat') comes in a small yellow tub and a bit of that in the rice makes it taste amazing. With Salad and crusty rolls to dip in the natural oil that comes out of the chorizo. YUMMMM


----------



## mike9

I had a cold meatloaf sandwich on multi grain ciabatta with mustard, greens and pickled jalapeno slices.


----------



## mhatter-1

Went to a friend's daughters birthday party who happens to be Mexican, the party was on May 8, and holy cow that food was awesome! A chicken & cabbage soup; corn tortillas with chicken, refried beans & Spanish rice;pork carnitas; watermelon water; Horchata & Tres Le Che for dessert. This meal was especially good since I had to do no cooking!


----------



## rpooley

Matzo lasagna. Basically, use the matzo in place of the noodles, be a little generous with the sauce (they soak up a lot) and back as usual.

The filling was just cooked veggies in the fridge. It's amazing how much their texture turns out like noodles.

I made a béchamel to feel like I actually cooked something. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## chefbuba

Old school....Tuna noodle casserole, complete with crushed potato chips on top. Used a couple jars of the albacore I canned last year.


----------



## glwestcott

Retired people weeknight food. Fried chicken, asparagus sautéed in chicken browning grease, and potato salad. Yum!


----------



## mhatter-1

Super lazy, tacos!


----------



## mhatter-1

Tonight will be deconstructed egg rolls, peas & mac & cheese! Is anyone from Tennessee? Do you remember the Lunch Menu Man? I miss hearing his menu bit on the morning radio.


----------



## devash

Having had recent gum surgery, I have been having what I call "geriatric" foods, /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif like farina, cottage cheese, pudding, ice cream.

Tonight though...Baked fish with roasted jalepno sauce.

Teriyaki baked chicken with carrots, peppers. Jerusalem Noodle Pudding, Shredded carrot salad with rice wine vinegar and sesame seeds.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## rpooley

Roast chicken

roast potatoes

roast cauliflower

Sauce Béarnaise with the pan juices





  








IMG_3180.JPG




__
rpooley


__
May 14, 2016


----------



## lagom

Dinner tonight.




  








image.jpeg




__
lagom


__
May 14, 2016








It was all on the grill tonight. Stag sirloin with herbs de provance, unfiltered hand pressed olive oil from spain, mushrooms in clarified butter with black garlic, asparagus, sliced tomatoes and corn on the cob with black garlic and normandy butter. Add a nice 2012 temperillo, life is good.


----------



## mhatter-1

I need to get out of this lazy rut I have been in, tuna helper, stove top, & suddenly salad with homemade banana bread for dessert.


----------



## chefbuba

St Louis Ribs smoked with oak.





  








ribstlouis.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 15, 2016


----------



## mike9

We started a new game last weekend for Compound Dinner. We put each letter of the alphabet in a bag and someone pulled a letter (in this case C). This week everyone had to bring a dish beginning with C. I made mini Chicken Cordon Bleu using skinless, boneless thighs that were on sale last week.

I trimmed them of excess fat and laid them out loosely on some cling. Then folded up the cling to a rectangle and pounded flat to that shape.





  








IMG_20160515_134018_zpsip0hritf.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 15, 2016











  








IMG_20160515_134048_zpscniyaxfy.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 15, 2016








Then I put a layer of ham and a pile of Swiss cheese, salted the ends and rolled tight in the cling.





  








IMG_20160515_130215_zpsiuqbopl6.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 15, 2016








After an hour in the icebox I dusted in seasoned flour, then egg wash then into home made bread crumbs. I let them rest for 20 minutes then into a 350 oven till the temp was 170f. They were delicious I made 16 and had one left over.





  








IMG_20160515_174341_zpsy5o7yxmy.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 15, 2016


----------



## retyrnat40

Bang Bang Shrimp and Pan Seared Salmon Fish Tacos

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rescaldo

Pan-fried breaded pork loin chops with caramelized carrots and onions, served with zesty lemon creme fraiche.


----------



## rpooley

Fromage fort carbonara

gemelli

bacon

fromage fort mixed with a bit of hollandaise and béchamel

peas


----------



## mhatter-1

Hey Mike9, check this out, got home Sunday night and started to chase my cat (for fun). Lo and behold, tripped on my dryer, fell flat on my face & received a humorous fracture! Hurts like hell!!! Not doing to awful much cooking now, just sidelines.


----------



## chefbuba

Baked Ziti with Italian sausage & ricotta.




  








ziti.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
May 29, 2016


----------



## teamfat

Love ziti. Not so much as a pasta, but as a scoring opportunity in Scrabble like word games.

mjb.


----------



## flipflopgirl

@chefbuba do you use white wheat high fiber pasta?

mimi


----------



## chefbuba

Just regular 'ol Barilla


----------



## mike9

Today was the letter "H" day so I made *"Hawg Jihad"*. Pork tenderloin wrapped in pork sausage wrapped in a bacon weave. The hot sausage one got a maple bacon weave the sweet sausage one got a straight up bacon weave. Damn this was goooooood and seriously goes toe to toe with Beef Wellington . . . maybe edges it out by a smidgen too because - hello - there's no bacon in Beef Wellington - duh!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif





  








IMG_20160529_170937_zpshw63e5qi.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 30, 2016












  








IMG_20160529_171241_zpseiusxmen.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 30, 2016








Each of these came in under $10, but since it's not a complete dish I didn't feel it qualified for the challenge.


----------



## chefbuba

Looks good Mike.

Chicken & dumplings makins on the stove, getting ready to go make dumplings.


----------



## mike9

Oh - I forgot to mention this is a *"0 - Carb"* item.


----------



## lindsayarnold

Last night I made a steak pie I found online: http://pubfoodideas.com/. Didn't take a picture, but it turned out alright. Been on a spree of cooking traditional British dishes for a while now


----------



## lindsayarnold

Tonight it's gonna be tandoori spiced chicken leg with egg noodles


----------



## koukouvagia

Haven't made an entry in a while because I'm caught up with instagraming my food. Here as some of the latest meals from my kitchen. 




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 3, 2016











  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 3, 2016











  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 3, 2016











  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 3, 2016











  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 3, 2016


----------



## martijacobs

Most of the time we eat some legumes before sleeping. Black, navy, lima, kidney, or pinto beans provides half of the suggested daily intake of tryptophan. Dishes like lentils are my family fav dinner.


----------



## martijacobs

Also, for the days of post-workout, most of the time I try to eat something with chicken and vegetables, Chicken sausage over whole wheat penne pasta with tomato sauce & broccoli is my favorite.


----------



## lagom

image.jpeg




__
lagom


__
Jun 4, 2016








Having a pre 20th anniversary evening tonight with cheese, fruit and a bit of sausage with the wine as the center piece.


----------



## koukouvagia

image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jun 5, 2016


----------



## chef torrie

Cigarettes. Cigarettes and coffee.


----------



## chefbuba

NY's, bakers, steamed asparagus.


----------



## someday

Chef Torrie said:


> Cigarettes. Cigarettes and coffee.


Oh that's cool! I love breakfast for dinner! Had it myself a couple weeks ago. Didn't get any pics, sry.


----------



## devash

*Friday night we had:*

*Baked Fish w/ Jalapeno sauce*

*Hawaiian Chicken over basmati rice*

*Crunchy Coleslaw with apple cider vinagrette, black sesame seeds and everything flatbread croutons.*

*Jam filled sprinkle cookies*

Saturday Lunch:

Euro Salad with Maple Glazed Turkey Chunks and strawberry vinagrette.

Beef stew with potatoes, beans, whole garlic and chile de arbol.

Cauliflower Souffle

Potato Souffle

Sandwich cookies with raspberry jam.


----------



## chef torrie

Someday said:


> Oh that's cool! I love breakfast for dinner! Had it myself a couple weeks ago. Didn't get any pics, sry.


Lol! Ohh so often, ha.


----------



## mikey--m

Found a cheap leg of lamb the other day so meat and veg it is!

Rub-a-dub with some ras-el-hanout, 6ish hours in the oven, pulled and shredded. Reduced the juices and goop, sprinkle of shiitake dashi powder and brown sugar, used that as a glaze for reheating the lamb. Splash of lemon juice to finish.

Sides of glazed carrots with thyme and fried zucchini with mint and feta.

Totally having leftover lamb sammiches and slaw tomorrow...





  








plate.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Jun 6, 2016


----------



## mhatter-1

Chicken wings in a pressure cooker, then crisped in the oven. Half BBQ & half Asian glaze


----------



## french fries

MHatter-1 said:


> Chicken wings in a pressure cooker


Never heard of that before...!! How does that work? What's the result like? I guess it's just curiosity at this point as my pressure cooker died and I had to part ways with it.


----------



## cdbrown

Over the weekend I I had some extra beef bones so I roasted them for a while, tossed them in the slow cooker with some onions, garlic, basil and parsley. We're going to have that tonight as French onion soup, but I still don't know what I'm going to serve it with.


----------



## mhatter-1

I cheat, I have a power pressure cooker, put them in for 19 minutes, took them out and crisped them up in a 350 degree toaster oven for 15 minutes. Then put some Frank's on


----------



## mike9

Oven fried boneless chicken thighs etouffee - very tasty.


----------



## chefbuba

Pork in Milk, mashed white potatoes, agave glazed carrots.





  








pim.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 9, 2016












  








pim1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 9, 2016












  








pim2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 9, 2016


----------



## mike9

I made pizza for the first time in 4-5 weeks. I used to make it every Thursday, but now it's once a month or so. Home made sauce, fresh torn basil leaves, mozzarella, red pepper, kalamata olives, anchovies and shaved onion and garlic.





  








IMG_20160609_183959_zpsqiws9dbs.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 9, 2016


----------



## berndy

Pork in milk ? Never heard of this one before.


----------



## brianshaw

berndy said:


> Pork in milk ? Never heard of this one before.


An Italuan classic. ChefBubba's looks yummy. It sound a bit weird but a very good dish. Definitely not Kosher.


----------



## koukouvagia

I've heard of prime rib in milk.


----------



## brianshaw

Koukouvagia said:


> I've heard of prime rib in milk.


Thats a new one on me. I can't imagine.


----------



## chefbuba

BrianShaw said:


> An Italuan classic. ChefBubba's looks yummy. It sound a bit weird but a very good dish. Definitely not Kosher.


It was very good, will definitly make again. The milk breaks, the curds and whey seperate, most of the recipes call for discarding the whey and only serving the curd, which was very tasty but I couldn't force myself to throw it out, it tasted just as good. I ran it all through a very fine sieve, made a small amount of chicken veloute that was very thick and add the milk mixture to that, finished with a lot of pepper.


----------



## chefhowler87

I had chicken parm. Even though I didn't make it from scratch all the components were from an Italian market I used to work at. It was a great meal.


----------



## mike9

Here's the boneless thigh etouffee - we had leftovers from the other night and a salad from the first greens from the garden. Almost forgot to snap this . . . again!!





  








IMG_20160611_190333_zpsbnfs4b6f.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 11, 2016


----------



## porridge

Vegetarian curry Risotto for breakfast, did not have much ingredients home, and finished it with soy sauce and sesame oil on top!





  








image.jpeg




__
porridge


__
Jun 12, 2016


----------



## millionsknives

OK technically we had this for hangover brunch, but it was intended for last night's party. Just too many grilling dishes going on so we let it rollover.

I give you.. Lobster scotch eggs





  








2722cd2b-0db2-48a2-a70c-d0ad7bb10d46.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jun 12, 2016












  








33276cc3-5c74-44a9-aa33-d3c390b1283c.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jun 12, 2016


----------



## jake t buds

Great looking eggs MK.

*Thai Shrimp Soup*.

Rice Vermicelli/ Bean Sprouts





  








ThaiShrimpSoup.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jun 12, 2016


----------



## mhatter-1

Vietnamese chicken sausages, leftover pizza, rotisserie (homemade) chicken salad, & leftover fresh corn on the cob


----------



## foody518

Something of a tomato stew/veggie chili hybrid, and stir fried rice noodles


----------



## teamfat

@jake t buds there's a soup I've not done for some time. Thanks for the reminder.

Had a sandwich at Firehouse Subs for dinner. That was NOT the plan, things did not work out as scheduled with work. I was hoping to get home and mess with something I tried last night, chopped pork in a store bought mole sauce:





  








mole.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jun 14, 2016








Last night's initial attempt was edible. The ratio of mole paste, broth and meat was way off. Maybe tomorrow Take 2 will be closer to what I want.

mjb.


----------



## porridge

Pumpkin risotto and with crispy prosciutto! A little to sweet but still nice





  








image.jpeg




__
porridge


__
Jun 14, 2016


----------



## koukouvagia

foody518 said:


> Something of a tomato stew/veggie chili hybrid, and stir fried rice noodles


Are these vegetarian? Get them over to the challenge!


----------



## mhatter-1

Very creative!


----------



## mhatter-1

The pizza looks really good, have you ever made fresh mozz? I can never seem to find Rennet!


----------



## mike9

No too busy to learn to make mozz, but made farmer cheese for farmer cheese cheesecake a while back.


----------



## mike9

For diner I had a cup of low sodium, low fat chicken noodle soup with five crushed saltines in it.  Yes I am sick and yes it was delicious.


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> For diner I had a cup of low sodium, low fat chicken noodle soup with five crushed saltines in it. Yes I am sick and yes it was delicious.


Feel better!


----------



## teamfat

burp.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jun 15, 2016








Tonight's version of the minced pork in random store bought jar of mole sauce was better. Definitely some potential here.

mjb.


----------



## meezenplaz

teamfat said:


> burp.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's version of the minced pork in random store bought jar of mole sauce was better. Definitely some potential here.
> 
> mjb.


Teamfat this is pretty serious.....I strongly advise you 
to repost this in the Cooks Confessional immediately!


----------



## teamfat

For a bit of a backstory here there is a restaurant in town called The Red Iguana. Been around forever, family deal, homemade, etc. They serve some REALLY good moles. Been on Diners, Dives and Drive Ins. If you want to go there for lunch or dinner, plan to spend some time - the waiting list can get pretty long. You may not know their music, but folks like Steve Earle and Robert Earl Keene, Texas musicians who come to town on a regular basis claim The Red Iguana, hands down,  has better Mexican food than any place in Texas. Maybe a bit of an overstatement, but who am I to know? And there is this little place up in North Salt Lake that opened last year, Chile Amor, that also serves up some nice moles.

So I am basically working on something that I can do at home that reminds me of these places.

mjb.


----------



## foody518

@Koukouvagia yes but the stir fried noodles I've already submitted in the challenge, and the dish on the left is just simple hearty fare 

I'm trying to get 1 or 2 more things that'll fit the bill before the end of the month. Have one in mind, kind of silly/quirky but I will try to make it happen.


----------



## jake t buds

teamfat said:


> burp.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> teamfat
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's version of the minced pork in random store bought jar of mole sauce was better. Definitely some potential here.
> 
> mjb.


You and I must be on some weird wavelength. I was just thinking of making home made mole a couple of days ago after making tamales. I've used a mole mixture brought from Mexico, but nothing from scratch. Currently waiting for a tortilla press. . .

AND you drink Victoria beer.

Weird.

As _another_ back story, there's a Mexican joint down the street from me that I used to order take out when I was too lazy to make food. I sometimes ask them how they make their dishes (last time about achiote paste). The owner wasn't too forthcoming. I don't think they like it because I stopped getting their tacos, tamales, and now I won't even buy ready made tortillas. And they don't sell Victoria.


----------



## planethoff

@teamfat - I LOVE The Red Iguana. I try to pass through SLC whenever I can just to go there. I tell all my friends to go there when they go anywhere remotely near Utah. I have found other good molés in other places, but nothing like theirs. (Unless you're talking about my recipe /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif) More than happy to share if you're interested. @jake t buds - that goes for you as well

Also, I am not aware of this "Victoria" you speak of. I lived out west for a while and have been to Mexico countless times. Never heard of it. Am I missing something?


----------



## mike9

Take out hot and sour soup and some cold sesame noodles and not much either.  My fever went down to 100.1 though so that's good.


----------



## chefbuba

Rib Eyes, (fork tender), smashed yellow potatoes, corn on the cob and the first of the snow peas from the garden.





  








ribb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 16, 2016


----------



## mike9

This is the first dinner I've made all week. Blistered string beans, wilted chard, blanched red and green pepper, quick blanched, pickled onion, toasted sliced almond, blueberries and some bacon over garden greens with some of the pickle vinegar and olive oil as a dressing. If was very good - tender crisp and great fresh flavor.





  








IMG_20160616_183615_zpsodd6ztnj.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 17, 2016


----------



## butzy

I had a burger topped with mushrooms:





  








05 ready.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jun 17, 2016


----------



## flipflopgirl

I ran out of propane so broke out the electric frying pan to cook some pasta with jarred sauce ( heavily tweaked Barrilla).
Plated in a paper bowl and garnished with a few curls of parm, ate it with a plastic fork (heavy duty of course....we are not savages lol).
I love Glamping!!!

mimi


----------



## butzy

@flipflopgirl, that's funny as that happened to me while I was cooking my burger.
Ran out of gas and had to finish on an electrical hot plate that I had hidden awsy


----------



## mike9

I hate running out of gas too - it usually happens when there's company and chicken involved.


----------



## millionsknives

My tank always kicks when i am halfway through deep frying


----------



## mike9

Funny I gutted my gas grill last year and just use wood and charcoal in it now - haven't run out since! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## planethoff

Mike9 said:


> Funny I gutted my gas grill last year and just use wood and charcoal in it now - haven't run out since! :lol: :beer:


I'm surprised it has held up. Most propane grills aren't designed to handle the heat of a charcoal/wood fire. But since it's been a year and the bottom hasn't fallen out, seems like you are good


----------



## mike9

The bottom is mostly gone I use drop in grill pans made for BBQs.  It also brings the fire much closer to the grates than my Weber.  I can also smoke on it because of the length.  I bank a wood fire in two 28oz cans on one end and put my stuff on the top grill on the other it works pretty good for smoke cooking.


----------



## lagom

Life has been extremely busy and hectic these last few days(weeks). Doing a big party at the house on Saturday so I thought we would have a simple dinner/ treat. Local farms have finally come to market.





  








image.jpeg




__
lagom


__
Jun 17, 2016








With whipped vanilla cream and chocolate mousse.





  








image.jpeg




__
lagom


__
Jun 17, 2016








Since we were eating like keep kids for dinner we ate from the kids bowls [emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## mike9

Needed some carbs and protein today so I made red pepper risotto with seared shrimp. And another boring garden salad with kalamata olives, anchovies and shaved pecorino (not pictured). Being the only thing I had to eat today t'was very tasty. I'm just starting to get my appetite back and my temperature is back to normal today. This week has been a wild ride.





  








IMG_20160617_190527_zpshvj1uk7v.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 18, 2016


----------



## jake t buds

Glad to hear your fever broke. Looks great. Get well.


----------



## mike9

Thanks - gotta drill some new holes in my belts tomorrow almost got embarrassing going out today . Hey I'm not complaining I'm totally detoxed at this point . . . and I like it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Lagom said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> lagom
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 17, 2016


WOW!

Those berries look WAY better than the ones I've been getting here

in the middle of the desert from California!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mike9 said:


> IMG_20160617_190527_zpshvj1uk7v.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 18, 2016


Mike, I really like this patterned dish, what is it? and where did you get it?


----------



## chefbuba

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WOW!
> 
> Those berries look WAY better than the ones I've been getting here
> 
> in the middle of the desert from California!


We have been enjoying the Hood variety from Oregon for the last couple of weeks, all gone now a very short growing season. They started picking blackberries, raspberries & blueberries this week and are equally as good.





  








hoods1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 18, 2016


----------



## mike9

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Mike, I really like this patterned dish, what is it? and where did you get it?


It's Mikasa "Homestead" pattern. Out of production, but available as replacements. We've had these about 20 years and only lost one so far.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Koukouvagia said:


> Mike9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For diner I had a cup of low sodium, low fat chicken noodle soup with five crushed saltines in it. Yes I am sick and yes it was delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better!
Click to expand...

X 2 !

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

Mike9 said:


> The bottom is mostly gone I use drop in grill pans made for BBQs. It also brings the fire much closer to the grates than my Weber. I can also smoke on it because of the length. I bank a wood fire in two 28oz cans on one end and put my stuff on the top grill on the other it works pretty good for smoke cooking.


I am pretty sure this hack would qualify you for one or another TLC series .....

mimi


----------



## butzy

07 close up.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jun 20, 2016








Lamb curry, green peas & rice


----------



## mike9

Some leftover from yesterday's "U" meal for compound dinner. Udon noodles in a spicy peanut sauce. Toppings include Unagi, grilled marinated chicken and shrimp sliced, ginger pickled carrot, scallion and cilantro. I drop a little sambal here and there - a very refreshing meal for a hot day.





  








IMG_20160620_181842_zpsp3yoibkt.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 20, 2016


----------



## planethoff

German Rouladen with crispy new potatoes and green beans. 




  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Jun 21, 2016


----------



## chefbuba

That looks good!  Pickle, onion, bacon? What cut?


----------



## butzy

Lamb (found a rib piece when cleaning out the freezer)





  








01 lamb rib after some hours marinade of mustard t




__
butzy


__
Jun 21, 2016








And then I became cave(wo)man:

No veges, no starch, just meat !


----------



## frankopolo

100% vegan (I;m not vegan, I just like tryin new things) burger. It was nice!


----------



## planethoff

chefbuba said:


> That looks good! Pickle, onion, bacon? What cut?


Thanks! Yes. Pickle, onion, and bacon for filling. I used top round.


----------



## mikey--m

Really been feeling like enchiladas but due to my lovely other halfs dietary requirements most flour products are out for a while... Welcome eggplant and lamb rolls with spicy smokey bbq sauce!

Had some leftover lamb shanks in the fridge, fried the meat up with onions, garlic, button mushrooms, parsley, lemon juice and a bit of "lamb jelly". Bbq sauce on the stovetop from canned tomatoes, spices, a bit of liquid smoke and chipotle adobo. Topped with grated cheese and served with some roasted broccoli and almond oil.





  








board.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Jun 21, 2016











  








pan1.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Jun 21, 2016












  








pan.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Jun 21, 2016











  








roll.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Jun 21, 2016


----------



## millionsknives

Salt and pepper squid.

seasoned Potato starch -> deep fry -> toss with garlic scapes, thai chili, scallions, garlic





  








13443057_10102787556521199_3117254814125428397_o.j




__
millionsknives


__
Jun 21, 2016


----------



## mike9

A simple piece of grass fed tenderloin cooked on a grill pan and served over sauteed crimini with a nice green salad.





  








IMG_20160621_190516_zpsrgiv6eai.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 22, 2016












  








IMG_20160621_190930_zpsfp30ziur.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 22, 2016


----------



## sionnac

Bitter melon stir-fried with onions, panch phoran and cayenne (and a little salt).


----------



## meezenplaz

Bitter melon, healthy enough, but I dont many people who can eat it.
Do you marinate it in something, or otherwise prep it to 
get a little of the....eeee....ahhhh..... !!!!! out of it first??


----------



## teamfat

mikey--m said:


> Really been feeling like enchiladas but due to my lovely other halfs dietary requirements most flour products are out for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roll.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mikey--m
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 21, 2016


Corn tortillas?

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

We invited our new landlord, who live upsrairs from us, down to dinner.

I made Hawaiian food.





  








kalua pig and cabbage.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 23, 2016








Kalua pig and Cabbage, steamed white rice





  








Lomi Lomi Salmon.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 23, 2016








Lomi Lomi Salmon





  








Limu Ahi Poke.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 23, 2016








Limu Ahi Poke

They loved it!

YAY!

Oh and a couple of 6 packs of beer to round out the evening,

we all had a great time.

I was so nervous that they wouldn't care for this,

but they both said that they like to try different foods.


----------



## mikey--m

teamfat said:


> Corn tortillas?
> 
> mjb.


It's a carb thing, just got some schmancy wraps and tortillas that I need to try out... Otherwise there seems to be heaps of recipes out there for such products.

But just to keep on topic, daaaaang @kaneohegirlinaz that all looks so good!!


----------



## sionnac

Bitter melon recipe was from _Madhur Jaffrey's World of the East Vegetarian Cooking_, soaked in salted water for 2 hrs, rinsed drained and patted dry before stir frying. Still bitter but I like the taste.


----------



## koukouvagia

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We invited our new landlord, who live upsrairs from us, down to dinner.
> I made Hawaiian food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalua pig and cabbage.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 23, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalua pig and Cabbage, steamed white rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lomi Lomi Salmon.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 23, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lomi Lomi Salmon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limu Ahi Poke.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 23, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limu Ahi Poke
> 
> They loved it!
> YAY!
> Oh and a couple of 6 packs of beer to round out the evening,
> we all had a great time.
> I was so nervous that they wouldn't care for this,
> but they both said that they like to try different foods.


I want!!


----------



## koukouvagia

sionnac said:


> Bitter melon recipe was from _Madhur Jaffrey's World of the East Vegetarian Cooking_, soaked in salted water for 2 hrs, rinsed drained and patted dry before stir frying. Still bitter but I like the taste.


My husband loves bitter melon and cooks it often.


----------



## mike9

I stepped outside the zone today and made cauliflower pizza crust. Yup a near 0 carb crust that turned out quite well and tasted great. Sadly the only picture I got was out of the oven after the pre-bake. It sucks being hungry when it's done - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif





  








IMG_20160623_185629_zpso75xji3n.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 24, 2016


----------



## chefbuba

Slumming tonight........Take & Bake pizza from the market.


----------



## foody518

@Mike9 what kind of texture and thickness did that cauliflower crust end up being? I'm curious...my first time seeing a cauliflower pizza crust.


----------



## mike9

I pushsed it out @3/8" thick and the texture on the prebake was really good.  It felt dry enough, but being the first time I may have not squeezed enough water out, and my sauce came out of the freezer and may not have separated enough in time, but overall it was a worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## chefbuba

@Planethoff's post on rouladen got me salivating, so.........along with some spatzel





  








rouladen.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 25, 2016












  








rouladen1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 25, 2016












  








rouladen2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 25, 2016












  








rouladen3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 25, 2016












  








rouladen4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 25, 2016












  








rouladen5.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 25, 2016












  








rouladen6.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 25, 2016












  








rouladen7.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 25, 2016












  








spatzel.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 25, 2016












  








spatzel2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 25, 2016












  








rouladenn.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 25, 2016


----------



## planethoff

chefbuba said:


> @Planethoff
> 's post on rouladen got me salivating, so.........along with some spatzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouladen2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouladen3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouladen4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouladen7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 25, 2016


Looks great. Can't wait to make it again. Do you cook the pickle with the onion and bacon or add it raw after? The tough choice was picking what mustard to use. I chose inglehoffer, but next time will do grey poupon.


----------



## chefbuba

Pickle just added to the roll with the bacon & onion. Don't think the mustard plays a huge roll in the overall taste of the final dish. I wouldn't waste anything special on it.

Verdict: It's a keeper.


----------



## planethoff

chefbuba said:


> Pickle just added to the roll with the bacon & onion. Don't think the mustard plays a huge roll in the overall taste of the final dish. I wouldn't waste anything special on it.
> Verdict: It's a keeper.


I concur. The mustard I used was pretty strong and came through a lot. Not too much to be overpowering, but still might want to tame it next time. I thought of being unconventional and adding bread crumbs to the mix? Good idea or blasphemy?

Also, I assume the spätzle was cooked in beef broth, but just wanted to confirm. Yes?


----------



## chefbuba

Chicken stock to keep them white, then tossed in a little lot of brown butter.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Koukouvagia said:


> kaneohegirlinaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We invited our new landlord, who live upsrairs from us, down to dinner.
> I made Hawaiian food...
Click to expand...

Miss KK, these dishes are easy to make and I'm sure that you can get the ingredients and create your own luau at your apartment... invite your neighbors and friends ... don't forget to have some tropical drinks and plastic flower leis from the "party store" too.

Let me know and I'd be happy to send you the recipes.


----------



## mike9

My Shoprite didn't get a delivery of lobster today ($5.99/lb) but they had some wild caught pink shrimp for $11.88 for a two pound bag so I had a *Low Country Shrimp Boil*. Onion, garlic, lemon, water, beer, Old Bay, salt, thyme and parsley. That's the base then in go potatoes, corn, sausage and shrimp in a timed order of operations. It was delicious, but damned if I didn't get a picture.


----------



## mike9

I chopped up some leftover BBQ pork and a little leftover beef tenderloin, some onion, peppers, Thai basil, garlic, ginger and made a nice asian thickening sauce and we ate it in fresh lettuce leaves ala Larb.


----------



## planethoff

Mike9 said:


> I chopped up some leftover BBQ pork and a little leftover beef tenderloin, some onion, peppers, Thai basil, garlic, ginger and made a nice asian thickening sauce and we ate it in fresh lettuce leaves ala Larb.


Now that is leftovers that are worlds beyond most fresh cooked meals.


----------



## mike9

I thawed out some shrimp, got some more corn and fleshed out another round of Saturday's Low Country Boil.  And I still have leftover!!  Oh well lunch tomorrow what the hey.


----------



## mike9

Beef and broccoli - a perfect medium rare sirloin with stir fried broccoli, onion, pepper, garlic, ginger and fresh peas with a nice Asian sauce and a side of kale chips.


----------



## planethoff

I was thinking of one last entry to the vegetarian challenge. Or have this. Easy decision




  








image.jpg




__
planethoff


__
Jun 30, 2016


----------



## masonrk

image.jpeg




__
masonrk


__
Jul 1, 2016












  








image.jpeg




__
masonrk


__
Jul 1, 2016








St.Louis rack of ribs with a dry rub, cooked at 250 for 6 hours. Topped with peppers tossed with minced garlic, onion powder, and MCT oil.

Ketosis feels goooood.


----------



## chefbuba

Prime Rib at the Roo tonight.





  








prime rib @ roo.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 1, 2016


----------



## mike9

It was kind of an Italian theme today and since other folks were making sausage, peppers and onions I decided to make* "MEATBALL SLIDERS"*. My regular meatball mix - beef, veal and pork with all the other ingredients and made that into patties, browned in a skillet and finished in scratch made sauce. Served on mini onion pockets and boy were they tender and delicious.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Pics, photos, snapshots...

Folks, let's SEE your completed dish

descriptions are just words

a picture says a thousand words!





  








dinner.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 5, 2016








Baked BBQ Chicken thighs, baked beans and sweet corn

Happy 4th!

Not bad for limited equipment, eh?


----------



## millionsknives

I'm fat from this weekend. Made a salad.

Cucumbers, cabernet radish - milder less spicy than some other radish, lemon poppy vinaigrette. Super local everything is grown within 10 miles of here.





  








DSC_0510.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jul 5, 2016


----------



## teamfat

I've got to grow some radishes next spring.


----------



## mike9

Lobster salad Larb. These are getting ready to shed the translucent shell is developing and it's packed tight with very sweet meat. The salad is simple - lobster, diced celery, mayo and old bay.





  








IMG_20160706_184753_zpsractsmvx.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 7, 2016


----------



## mike9

I had sauce with broken down meatball sliders left over, shrimp in the freezer and scored two packages of D'artagnon andouille for $3 off each for $3.99/package. So I thought *"Gumbo Pizza" *- yeah that's the ticket. I par cooked my dough then my souped up sauce, fresh basil, shrimp cut in half the long way, fresh mozzarella, thin sliced andouille, sweet bell pepper, sliced garlic and a dusting of fillet powder. I gotta tell you it was delicious and everyone who tried some loved it. It was out of their usual "pizza zone" flavor wise it was very complex just like a good gumbo.


----------



## jah42

Pizza for dinner [emoji]128512[/emoji]
Marinara suace
Smoked ham
Mushrooms
Hungarian paprika
Mozzarela- and parmesan cheese




  








Screenshot_20160708-193812.png




__
jah42


__
Jul 8, 2016








Fresh basil and dried oregano after the bake.




  








Screenshot_20160708-193803.png




__
jah42


__
Jul 8, 2016


----------



## koukouvagia

I just love traveling to Greece





  








689d8cec-63df-456e-a707-1da75808757d.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 9, 2016


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

chicken caccitore .jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 10, 2016








I know it's the Summer and I probably shouldn't be making such

a heavy, hot, unctuous meal, but I am running out of ideas in

a limited home kitchen...

Chicken Cacciatore with thick Spaghetti

DIVINE!

a side salad, nice bread from TJ's,

a jug of wine and ...

well it is Saturday night afterall


----------



## flipflopgirl

teamfat said:


> I've got to grow some radishes next spring.





kaneohegirlinaz said:


> chicken caccitore .jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 10, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's the Summer and I probably shouldn't be making such
> a heavy, hot, unctuous meal, but I am running out of ideas in
> a limited home kitchen...
> Chicken Cacciatore with thick Spaghetti
> DIVINE!
> a side salad, nice bread from TJ's,
> a jug of wine and ...
> well it is Saturday night afterall


Looks great.
July is the too hot to eat month down at the beach...even grilling holds no enticement.
I brought 3 electric appliances skillet, crock pot and large toaster oven.
If I cook it is at the community's tiki hut ....
Last week I was on my own and had ice cream for supper most nites lol.

mimi


----------



## jah42

Chicken breast, pan roasted vegs and a 
winter chantrell sauce.




  








Screenshot_20160710-191115.png




__
jah42


__
Jul 10, 2016


----------



## meezenplaz

flipflopgirl said:


> Last week I was on my own and had ice cream for supper most nites lol.
> 
> mimi


 We're apose ta lead by 'zample! I am SOOO telling MiniMeem!


----------



## koukouvagia

Fried smelts and fried anchovies.





  








7b35b8ba-c40e-4fc0-a4c8-cbc959653dc4.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 10, 2016












  








818adf62-a168-42de-82a7-28df4c20a92b.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 10, 2016


----------



## mike9

NICE fish plates!!!

Last night I made a quiche - onion, bacon, ham and smoked turkey with 5yr. aged gruyere.





  








IMG_20160709_192202_zpsznlg9grs.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 11, 2016








It was our grandson's fourth birthday party today and I made "fizzy fruit" and it was a huge hit. Recipe here -


----------



## lagom

Koukouvagia said:


> Fried smelts and fried anchovies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7b35b8ba-c40e-4fc0-a4c8-cbc959653dc4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 10, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 818adf62-a168-42de-82a7-28df4c20a92b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> koukouvagia
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 10, 2016


Are you in Greece again?[emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## koukouvagia

Lagom said:


> Are you in Greece again?[emoji]128512[/emoji]


 Yupadoddle


----------



## lagom

Koukouvagia said:


> Yupadoddle


Lucky duck. We kicked around going to Rhodes for a few days but just don't have the time. Going to squeeze in a trip to Pa. and north carolina in August, just in time for fresh corn on the cob.


----------



## koukouvagia

Lagom said:


> Lucky duck. We kicked around going to Rhodes for a few days but just don't have the time. Going to squeeze in a trip to Pa. and north carolina in August, just in time for fresh corn on the cob.


Sounds fun. But do make it to Rhodes one of these days, it's fab.


----------



## jah42

Tomato soup with grilled cheese sandwhich.




  








20160711_185710.jpg




__
jah42


__
Jul 11, 2016


----------



## teamfat

Koukouvagia said:


> Fried smelts and fried anchovies.


Looks like they have been gutted and beheaded. Usually I don't bother.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia

teamfat said:


> Looks like they have been gutted and beheaded. Usually I don't bother.
> 
> mjb.


The anchovies yes. The smelts no.


----------



## mike9

The frozen anchovies I get are larger and I do gut and gill them then marinate and grill - oh so good!! Smelts got gutted, dusted and fried. We used to net them on the great lakes when they were running and literally have pig out parties of fresh smelt, fries, coleslaw . . . and of course lots of cold beer. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## chefbuba

We have anchovies coming into the Columbia River right now......and Humpback whales following the mass.


----------



## flipflopgirl

chefbuba said:


> We have anchovies coming into the Columbia River right now......and Humpback whales following the mass.


To get up close and personal (I mean a smallish boat not one of the tourist excursions) to a Humpback is on my bucket list.
Whale Shark as well.
Sorry OT.

About sardines.....
Have only had them canned in olive oil and is one of my favorite snax to take on the boat.
When I get finished I rinse the can out in a back marsh.
Great redfish chum.
Also draws gators so I have to pack my little 45 loaded with hollow points.

I do want to try them fresh.... anyone want to share a source that ships?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

OH...for dinner?
Ran out of charcoal so braved the heat and used the indoors camp stove.
The ac had been running all day without a break so naturally the vent hood kept tripping breakers.
Worth it tho.
Funny things about kids these days....or maybe just my Grands.
Any change and they become suspicious.
Had no buns so pan toasted bread and renamed the dish cheeseburger sandwiches.
Not a crumb left lol.

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia

@flipflopgirl do you have any Greek, Spanish or Portuguese friends? These are the nations that eat the most fresh sardines so I bet friends or neighbors would know where to get ahold of fresh sardines. You could ask your favorite fish monger too, they probably have access to sardines.


----------



## mhatter-1

Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well mike9, chicken is a cure all! Having baker potatoes and salad tonight


----------



## mike9

MHatter-1 said:


> Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well mike9, chicken is a cure all! Having baker potatoes and salad tonight


Oh I'm all mended up thank you.


----------



## eastshores

My grocer had wild sockeye salmon on sale $2 cheaper per pound than farm raised. It looked beautiful and was never frozen so I made salmon piccata over sauteed shaved brussel sprouts.





  








sockeyesalmon.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jul 15, 2016


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@eastshores where you been ? So nice to see you and MAN! that plate looks outstanding!


----------



## eastshores

Thanks kgirl! I took a hiatus.. between work stress.. and just generally being in a funk I kind of lost my passion for cooking but things are looking up and I'm getting back into it some so I hope to you see you around more often! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## lagom

Tonight was the last night cooking for the family for a week. We had braised venison with chanterelles, pencil thin asparagus, sautéed onions and honey roasted new potatoes. Something nice and red from france and raspberry turnovers for dessert. Tomorrow starts my 62000 meals in the next week for Gothia cup, the largest youth football ( soccer) tournament in the world.


----------



## apron

we had homemade scones made with berries and lemons, also oatcakes with vegetable ravioli we are vegans.  Herbal tea made with lemon and ginger.


----------



## chefbuba

I'm feeling a bit carnivorous, so it's leftover brisket, homemade potato salad & fresh sugar snap peas from the garden.


----------



## butzy

I had a curry for lunch (see the grill challenge), so just a light meal in the evening:





  








toasted roll with mascarpone with spices-tomato-mo




__
butzy


__
Jul 17, 2016


----------



## planethoff

image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Jul 18, 2016







Eggplant Parmesan. Haven't made it in years. Delicious, but way heavier than I remembered


----------



## planethoff

@koukouvagia. When I lived in Spain, I remember eating anchovies on potato chips all the time. I have had a real hard time finding a comprable product here in the US. Yli can get the fresh sardines easy. It's that fresh pure olive oil that it is soaked in that I would have to mortgage my house to buy around here


----------



## flipflopgirl

Lagom said:


> Koukouvagia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yupadoddle
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky duck. We kicked around going to Rhodes for a few days but just don't have the time. Going to squeeze in a trip to Pa. and north carolina in August, just in time for fresh corn on the cob.
Click to expand...

And to replenish your stock of Hershey bars lol.

mimi


----------



## jake t buds

Planethoff said:


> @koukouvagia. When I lived in Spain, I remember eating anchovies on potato chips all the time. I have had a real hard time finding a comprable product here in the US. Yli can get the fresh sardines easy. It's that fresh pure olive oil that it is soaked in that I would have to mortgage my house to buy around here


Where did you eat this? Where they fried potato's or the bagged kind? Were you referring to _boquerones,_ perhaps_? W_hich are in vinegar, olive oil and lemon - sometimes parsley and/ or garlic - and are typically served with a caña (small draft beer). I've never heard of them being served on a bagged potato chip, though. Closest I've come to are imported canned sardines in olive oil with a slice of lemon to "freshen up" the fishy flavor if they are of inferior quality. At the same time, they can also be boquerones fritos, which are fried, but you knew that already.


----------



## planethoff

jake t buds said:


> Where did you eat this? Where they fried potato's or the bagged kind? Were you referring to _boquerones,_ perhaps_? W_hich are in vinegar, olive oil and lemon - sometimes parsley and/ or garlic - and are typically served with a caña (small draft beer). I've never heard of them being served on a bagged potato chip, though. Closest I've come to are imported canned sardines in olive oil with a slice of lemon to "freshen up" the fishy flavor if they are of inferior quality. At the same time, they can also be boquerones fritos, which are fried, but you knew that already.


All over Spain, but mostly Madrid. And yes boquerones. We would eat them on bagged potato chips. Yes vinegar, olive oil, lemon. I was saying I have tried to recreate here and not the same. I believed it to be quality of the oil. Could be vinegar too, but I was thinking oil. and always have them with a caña , or ten 

At first the salt level knocked me over, but once I got used to it, I really quite liked it. (I bet my heart wishes otherwise now)


----------



## mike9

I had a medley of garden vegetables, salad and grilled venison. Accompanied by several gin and tonics. And I didn't have to cook any of it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## lagom

Been pounding our 8000 plus meals a day this week. Took a short day( just 12 hours) and grabbed pizza on the way home to see the wife and kids for once since Saturday. Pizza was meh, but the wine was great.





  








image.jpeg




__
lagom


__
Jul 20, 2016


----------



## Hank

I'm still trying to figure out how Mike pulled that one off, maybe the '10 stags leap would help. It is indeed very nice.

We had a little pot sticker making party on Sunday and I cooked some last night along with szechuan pork with vegetables.





  








Pot Stickers.jpg




__
Hank


__
Jul 20, 2016











  








Szcehuan Pork with Vegetables.jpg




__
Hank


__
Jul 20, 2016


----------



## mike9

Hank said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how Mike pulled that one off, maybe the '10 stags leap would help. It is indeed very nice.


It's good to be the guest now and then . . .

I made leek and scallop quiche yesterday to enjoy today. No cheese, but I incorporated some andouille into the leeks and seasoned with salt, pepper thyme and a little old bay.





  








IMG_20160720_204851_zpsrjyxlxq2.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 21, 2016


----------



## jah42

Batter pudding with smoked pork belly topped with lingonberry jam.





  








20160721_185913.jpg




__
jah42


__
Jul 21, 2016


----------



## steve tphc

Cabbage was on sale. I leaned out some thin slices of a Boston Butt roast, and cut them into ribbons for the protein. I prefer peanut oil, it takes the high heat. Stir fry shredded cabbage, slices of one onion until cooked but not browned. Brown the meat on very high heat, tossing until all red is gone. Add a tablespoon each of Garlic-Black Bean sauce and an equal amount of oyster sauce, a tablespoon of brown sugar caramel, crushed red peppers, minced ginger, a glug of Marin and a glug of soy. Add back and toss cabbage-onions. Taste and season as required. I toss in bean sprouts and scallion greens to finish. YUM! served with steamed Thai Jasmine rice.


----------



## mhatter-1

Pressure cooked St. Louis style bq ribs, fried potatoes, and southern style green beans


----------



## chefbuba

PB&J on sourdough toast and cottage cheese with a fresh peach. Too tired to cook tonight.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Smoked chicken sandwhich, creampuff, and some rice with veggies from yesterday. I´m way to lazy too cook today.... Rough day at work <_<


----------



## bigeasyweezie

Tacos!

Leftover cochon de lait, simple homemade guac and salsa, lettuce (didn't have any cabbage around), Greek yogurt thinned with Louisiana hot sauce, pickled red onions.


----------



## flipflopgirl

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Smoked chicken sandwhich, creampuff, and some rice with veggies from yesterday. I´m way to lazy too cook today.... Rough day at work


----------



## mike9

Last night was a salad - greens from the garden, macerated cherry tomatoes and lobster surimi.  Perfect for a hot day.


----------



## apron

Tonight had vegetarian wraps with yoghurt and raisin medleys.  Also blueberries and crackers.


----------



## lagom

Finished up work today about 6pm after 13 hours, showered and caught the tram to Ullevi stadium for the Bruce concert starting at 8 with the family meeting me there. Finally at 1am i got a nice size Merguez, charcoal grilled on a tiny piece of bread with a whole grain mustard and wine,straight from the bottle, as we headed back on the tram to the car. Wife drove home. It all hit the spot.


----------



## mike9

Whole grain linguine with pesto, garlic, cherry tomatoes and mussel meat. Really delicious and satisfying.





  








IMG_20160723_183603_zpsiwvze3mc.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jul 24, 2016


----------



## jah42

Roasted paprika soup with a mescarpone/ground pepper cream.
Tasted ok but the colour was fantastic.




  








Screenshot_20160725-192728.png




__
jah42


__
Jul 25, 2016


----------



## koukouvagia

Over the past few days

Stewed lamb




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 26, 2016








Traditional Cretan wedding pilaf made with goat broth and goat butter




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 26, 2016








Toast with mortadella and wilted amaranth greens




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 26, 2016








Wine braised rabbit stew




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 26, 2016








Sautéing local sausage




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Jul 26, 2016


----------



## trainmeup

Lemon and chicken liver jasmine dirty rice.


----------



## chefbuba

Picked up some Beef Barbacoa from the hot deli at the market.......It is Taco Tuesday after all. Made a couple of quesadillas with some sharp white cheddar & avocado.


----------



## kuan

Duck, grits and bacon, glace.





  








duck.jpg




__
kuan


__
Jul 27, 2016


----------



## mike9

We had blue fish fresh from Cape Cod - amazing flavor.


----------



## cooky16

I used pork loin mixed with finely chopped onions , carrot and coriander , salt,and pepper...

cooked up some cabbage leaves and green onion...

then wrapped the pork mixture inside the cabbage leaves and tie with the green oninion....

steamed for 20 mins! wala! pork cabbage rolls! with some rice and some soy/fresh chilli to dip!


----------



## mhatter-1

Stuffed chicken breasts with cream cheese & parsley wrapped with bacon, baked for 20 minutes


----------



## Hank

Pasta Primavera. My Italian isn't too good, but I'm pretty sure primavera means clean out the fridge.





  








Pasta Primavera.jpg




__
Hank


__
Jul 30, 2016


----------



## mike9

Today's "compound diner" was brought to you by the letter G.  So I made Gyros (yee-ro)- I made gyro meat from beef and lamb seasoned well and fresh tzatziki last night and let rest overnight.  I grill meat today, but because grill challenge is closed early it is moot point.  What ever - they were delicious and everyone said "better than restaurant".  I know because I almost grew up in Greektown in Detroit.  Picture of leftover maybe if I remember. . . . oopa!!!


----------



## mike9

A neighbor and I helped my son rebuild his antiquated grey water system today - mmmmmm - lets just say - thank God for excavators.  Afterwards I went to the store to get a 30 pack for us for the weekend and decided to make burgers on the grill for everyone so . . . .   

I ground some $2.99/lb top round and some bacon trim and made burgers with 'murican cheese, caramelized onions and garlic dill pickle slices.  They tasted so fresh it doesn't really get any better unless I had used chuck, but that's $5.99/lb this week and sirloin is $6.99/lb.  Gotta go with the flow as they say and it's flowing good now.


----------



## chefbuba

NY's, baked potato & salad.





  








ny2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Aug 7, 2016


----------



## millionsknives

Catch of the day. Porgy, scup, whatever its called. Dredged in potato flour and deep fried in a wok. Glazed with honey and stir fried ginger, garlic, scallions, soy. Fried plantains





  








DSC_0609.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Aug 7, 2016


----------



## mike9

Yesterday was brought to you by the letter Q so I made shrimp and quinoa. It's a spin on shrimp and grits. I made a fumet of shrimp shells, onion, celery, jalapeno, garlic, white wine, water, hondashi, miso and lobster base. I cooked the quinoa in that along with leak, red pepper, jalapeno, and garlic. I sauteed the shrimp that were marinated with garlic, peperoncino, olive oil and a little lobster base. I gotta say everyone came away with a different view of quinoa and it was quite delicious. A quite pic before the party (granddaughter's 7th).





  








IMG_20160807_174105_zpshijv4qbs.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 8, 2016


----------



## millionsknives

Sometimes simple stuff is the best. Like when you find the perfect sweetest summer corn and throw it on the grill. I like to take the husk off except for 2-3 layers. Never mind the silk. Indirect heat till its about half done. Then you can take the silk out. Apply your butter put the husk back on loosely and put it on directly over the coals until its charred on all sides but not burned. Don't let them pop too much either or they lose the juicyness.

Grilled corn, garlic butter, cotija cheese, a squeeze of lime





  








DSC_0611.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Aug 8, 2016


----------



## florencepatto

I made home made pizza for my dinner. its a 4 cheese pizza.. 

garlic spread

then cheddar cheese

next is quick melt cheese

mozzarella cheese

a slice of cream cheese for each slice.

and for the finale.. parsley on the top.

yum yum


----------



## mike9

We're tired from a busy weekend and start of week and I pretty much hate anything takeout around here so as the saying goes: "suck it up buttercup" I made carbonara and boy am I glad I did. So simple - 4.5oz of Barilla "white fiber" spaghetti, bacon, two eggs + one yolk (fresh today), some parmigiano, and lots of black pepper - what's not to like? I garnished with grated pecorino, some "saw dust" and some fresh basil. So delicious and as I said - so easy.





  








IMG_20160809_191447_zpspmbex9ld.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 10, 2016











  








IMG_20160809_191429_zps8vrqzggo.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 10, 2016


----------



## millionsknives

Lobster is less than half the price of steak so..

Miso compound butter grilled lobstah





  








DSC_0624.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Aug 11, 2016


----------



## mike9

Yup - shedders are $5.99/lb here - how are they there?


----------



## millionsknives

$4.99 a pound!  This is my 'budget' option for protein now haha


----------



## chefbuba

I can barley buy ground chuck for $4.99lb!


----------



## mike9

We have a glut of tomatoes, garlic and basil right now so yesterday I sliced garlic for infused olive oil, then added some to sliced tomatoes along with some salt and basil. I let that do its thing then pressed it through a sieve. I added enough grated parm to stiffen the mix up then brushed some Joseph's Pitas with the oil, added the sauce, topped with fresh mozzarella, garlic slices, bacon and anchovies the ran them under the salamander till crisp on top then put them on the flat top to crisp the bottoms. Man these are the best tasting pizzas I've made in a long time the freshness is illuminating.





  








IMG_20160811_192749_zpsoi93gb5w.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 12, 2016


----------



## millionsknives

Tacos tacos tacos. That's what I'll name my food truck. Why pay $11/lb for skirt steak when I can get lobster for $5?





  








13937824_10102882840546249_375664682261053896_o.jp




__
millionsknives


__
Aug 12, 2016


----------



## epicure

Please share the recipe! I love anything with shrimp and lemon. Risotto is fun.


----------



## epicure

Dinner last night was moose top round steak cooked in a cast iron grill pan. Season salt on moose steaks, olive oil, grind of pepper. Into a smoking hot skillet, cooked on one side about 3 minutes, turned over and set grill press on top of steaks to finish cooking. Took steaks out to rest. Turned heat off. Added a few glugs of red wine to pan and  let residual heat boil down wine. Cut steaks into thin slices on the diagonal, meat was perfectly cooked with medium rare center. Added a little butter to the pan, drizzled over steak slices. Moose is a very lean and sweet mild game meat. Served with a blue cheese salad with greens from my garden and had raspberry creme brulee for dessert. Picking lots of raspberries up here right now.


----------



## mike9

I made lobster salad today with fire roasted fresh corn  for "lobster pitas" - awesome.  Will get pics tomorrow when we have the leftover.


----------



## toxicant

There is about 1/4lbs of lobster meat in a 1lbs lobster. .......sounds like 20 bucks a pound to me and worth every penny


----------



## mike9

Flank steak was $3.99/lb this week - hard to pass up so I froze half and made a Mojo for the other then seared it in a griddle pan (too hot to build a fire outside) and served with fire roasted corn and a salad with garden greens, tomatoes and some leftover lobster salad.





  








IMG_20160813_185751_zps7cyyjd3e.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 14, 2016


----------



## Hank

My son knocked these out last night because a) he lost a bet and had to make dinner and b) it was my birthday. He stuffed them with roasted jalapeños, bacon, and cream cheese. Although they weighed half a pound each they are not that difficult to eat and were very tasty. . He got a little nervous when he flipped them on the grill and the seam split open, but nothing ran out. 





  








20160812_201441.jpg




__
Hank


__
Aug 14, 2016


----------



## ste68

Good dish but caution garlic, too much covers everything.


----------



## ste68

Why is so heavy? Eggplant, tomato, Parmesan, some other kinds of cheese, basil, olives oil, half onion, one garlic,salt.


----------



## mike9

Happy B-Day Hank - that's a great looking burger. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## millionsknives

Too hot to trout fish. Heck it's even hot for stripers. Real good squid night fishing though!

Salt and pepper fried squid. Potato starch, salt pepper dredge then deep fry. Remove strain. In another wok, stir fry garlic, chilies, scallions, cilantro, soy sauce, toss the fried squid back in.





  








DSC_0627.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Aug 15, 2016








Thai spicy squid salad- griled squid, cilantro, red onion, fish sauce, lime, sambal oelek





  








DSC_0634.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Aug 15, 2016


----------



## frozenhawaiian

confit byaldi, aka pixar style ratatouille. all the veggies came out of my garden. totally blew it on my plating though.





  








13934577_10153843956322947_2991647732646331147_n.j




__
frozenhawaiian


__
Aug 15, 2016


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

frozenhawaiian said:


> confit byaldi, aka pixar style ratatouille. all the veggies came out of my garden. totally blew it on my plating though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13934577_10153843956322947_2991647732646331147_n.j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> frozenhawaiian
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 15, 2016


BRADDAH!

That looks MOST excellent!

MAIKAI!!


----------



## mhatter-1

Dinner for me on 8-19-16 is taco bar, homemade crunch wraps, & soft tacos.


----------



## Iceman

I cook this dinner for clients last nite:

*There are supposed to be pics here ... BUT THEY WON'T COME OUT. *

The main course, _Chx & Waffles_, completely savory, nothing sweet, NO syrup. Kinda ticked off the guy paying, who refused to eat until his good friend tried to take it from him. He also didn't like the beer choice, until he tried it claiming it was the best pairing he ever had. Oh well. The side was _Brussel sprout hash-browns_, with bacon and leek. The dessert was _candied/preserved oranges_, over a very soft dulche de leche ice-cream on toasted pound-cake. $50-head, including take-home. Very happy clients, coming back for _Chx Fried Steak._ This same guy is talking about taking me to Baltimore to cook for his boss, in hopes of getting a promotion. What the what?!? I'm open for that.


----------



## Iceman

amuse.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 20, 2016











  








salad.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 20, 2016











  








main.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 20, 2016











  








side.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 20, 2016











  








dessert.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Aug 20, 2016








*OK ... Here they are.*


----------



## cheflayne

Grilled country style boneless pork ribs with a chipotle mango carrot glaze, mashed white flesh sweet potatoes seasoned with cinnamon butter, maple syrup, and coconut oil, and broccoli seasoned with mace butter.

First I briefly poached the ribs in some chicken stock with garlic, carrots, onions, black peppercorns, bay leaves, and whole allspice. Pulled them out of the stock and stuck them in fridge to cool while I made the glaze. For the glaze I combined mango juice, carrot juice, some of the stock from poaching the ribs, and some duck demi. Reduced it down to glaze consistency and brushed it on the cooled ribs which I then finished on the grill.

I cooked the sweet potatoes in some of the stock from poaching the ribs and did the same with the broccoli.





  








IMG_0221.JPG




__
cheflayne


__
Aug 15, 2016


----------



## mike9

I made greens and beans today - 90% of which came from the gardens.

Greens - kale and swiss chard cooked with salt pork, trinity, peperoncino, andouille, and finished with a splash of sherry vinegar. Big flavor profile and quite satisfying.





  








IMG_20160821_182947_zpspmettqrr.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 21, 2016








And beans - with salt pork, tomatoes, garlic, beans (all garden), lemon juice and oregano. Greek style and I love beans this way. Not your typical grocery store string beans, but real white beans with excellent texture.





  








IMG_20160821_182943_zpsthnwxuxf.jpg




__
mike9


__
Aug 21, 2016


----------



## millionsknives

Mike9 said:


> I made greens and beans today - 90% of which came from the gardens.
> 
> Greens - kale and swiss chard cooked with salt pork, trinity, peperoncino, andouille, and finished with a splash of sherry vinegar. Big flavor profile and quite satisfying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160821_182947_zpspmettqrr.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 21, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And beans - with salt pork, tomatoes, garlic, beans (all garden), lemon juice and oregano. Greek style and I love beans this way. Not your typical grocery store string beans, but real white beans with excellent texture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160821_182943_zpsthnwxuxf.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 21, 2016


Sounds delicious! And just as important, very healthy


----------



## butzy

It was not for dinner, but for brunch.

I had just been reading on taco's and tortilla's, got hungry and decided to make myself one.

I marinated finely sliced steak in lime juice, cumin, chili and garlic.

Fried onions, added steak and yellow pepper and later on some tomato.

Heated a chapati (as I cannot get tortilla's here) and put the mixture in there with some avocado.

Quick and tasty and a definitely going to do that again.

Forgot to make pictures though


----------



## cheflayne

I sautéed some garlic and red onion. Ground some coriander, nigella, and cumin in a mortar and pestle. Then added the spices to the garlic and onion. Sauteed some more and added finely diced eggplant. Continued to saute. Added some finely diced tomatoes. Continued to saute. Then added some diced chicken thighs. Sauteed a bit more and then deglazed with chicken stock. Added coconut milk to moisten. Turned heat down and let simmer. Towards the end I added chopped kale, chiffonade Brussels sprouts, and chopped greens from kohlrabi and let simmer.

Chopped some deglet dates and steeped in coconut milk until they softened and absorbed the coconut milk. Sprinkled with sumac. Boiled some diced yams, drained and added to date mix and mashed.

Brought water to a boil and added some sweet white corn. Turned heat off and let steep. Drained and brushed with cinnamon butter.

Plate is fairly blasé looking. Tasted far better than it looks.





  








IMG_0239.JPG




__
cheflayne


__
Aug 28, 2016


----------



## butzy

Only now had time to download some pictures:

This was my fake tortilla-taco meal





  








IMG_20160825_184026469.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 28, 2016


----------



## flipflopgirl

Looks delish to me @butzy .

mimi


----------



## butzy

thanks Mimi,

This was yesterday:

Pasta with ground beef, yellow pepper, onion, eggplant, garlic, smoked chili and chives





  








pasta sauce with mince-onion-garlic-smoked chili-y




__
butzy


__
Aug 30, 2016








And ate the leftovers today, re-fried with cashew nuts, chili bean paste and sherry, which made it into a Chinese meal /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## nauticus

salmon asparagus.jpg




__
nauticus


__
Aug 30, 2016








Last night was pan roasted wild Pacific salmon with garlic butter braised asparagus in a white wine garlic sauce. It actually turned out incredibly well.


----------



## millionsknives

Hong Shao Shi Zi Tou -Red braised lions head meatball

Made from spare rib trimmings of this weekends bbq competition.

Deep fried pork meatball- rehydrated shiitake mushrooms, shallot, scallion whites, panko, 2 eggs, ginger, dark soy, shaoxing wine vinegar.





  








DSC_0668.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Aug 31, 2016








Then braised/steamed on a wok with a lid in more dark soy, light soy, vinegar, and brown sugar. steam/reduce the braising liquid to a sauce.





  








DSC_0674.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Aug 31, 2016


----------



## mhatter-1

Soup, boy, all this other food sure looks good though! Had my teeth removed, getting ready for dentures. Be a while before I can eat the really good stuff!


----------



## mhatter-1

Mike9, you really are a lucky man to have the gardens you have, really great foods come from gardens, the best meals in my opinion! Right now I can't have gardens where I live, hope to change that soon.


----------



## Iceman

"Capri Salad On Steroids" and a "Garlic - Cheese Roll" ... with a tasty crispy white wine.





  








IMG_0096.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Sep 2, 2016











  








IMG_0098.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Sep 2, 2016


----------



## Guest

I had alfredo pasta with chicken and mushrooms! Simple but amazing.


----------



## angela1110

We had omelets for dinner. Always a go to- solution when you ran out of ideas.


----------



## mike9

Todays compound dinner was brought to you by the letter "O". I made *Orzo* seasoned with olive oil, garlic, lobster base black pepper and parsley. On top of that went *Octopus* in red wine sauce Greektown style - oh my was it good.





  








IMG_20160911_171023_zpsqkynbrp4.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 12, 2016











  








IMG_20160911_173434_zpsz0fmujnw.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 12, 2016


----------



## chrislehrer

I did lobster stock risotto, with minced red (sweet) peppers. The lobster flavor was very muted, I don't know why. Nice, but not the grab-you LOBSTER flavor I expected.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefbillyb

IceMan said:


> "Capri Salad On Steroids" and a "Garlic - Cheese Roll" ... with a tasty crispy white wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0096.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Iceman
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 2, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0098.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Iceman
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 2, 2016


Tis isn't the Iceman of yesteryear. There has to be an Italian beef sandwich that isn't shown in the picture. Come on over we'll throw a chunk of beef on that salad.




  








IMG_0109.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Sep 16, 2016











  








IMG_1125.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Sep 16, 2016








Those Ribeyes will be cut into 11/2" steaks after they hang for a month.


----------



## mike9

I ground a nicely marbled 4lb. chuck roast and we grilled burgers.  It doesn't get any fresher.


----------



## Iceman

LOL . Thank you ChefBillyB, my friend, for your thoughts. 

In actuality, the main dish that went with that salad was chicken fried steak with a baked cheesy potato-stack, dessert was baked apple roses. I'm not all that good with the pic idea. Everything so far was done by a helper.


----------



## thriftstorecook

My wife's birthday yesterday. SInce she is Austrian by ethnicity and descent, I made her wiener schnitzel (veal but unfortunately milk-fed isn't easily available in Canada), potato salad (Austrian style, no mayo) and an austrian cucumber salad.  The first schnitzels in the pan came out fine but the others not so much.  Case of trying not to use too much oil.

Dessert was an apple kuchen torte with a streusel topping.    Screwed up by having the batter-making interrupted, and then using fridge-cold eggs and milk which caused the butter/sugar to lump and curdle.   Manage to warm it in a hot water bath and beat in the flour mixture so that it ended up smooth.  Added too much apples too, streusel topping was tooliquidy so I had to add a lot of flour and oat meal and the recipe from the liquor (former) monopoly's quarterly magazine didn't include baking time!  And I had to pass off baking to her as I had to walk a dog. Remarkably it came out well.


----------



## french fries

thriftstorecook said:


> Case of trying not to use too much oil.


Yeah I used to do that too but that always backfires when frying breaded cutlets. Sounds like a good meal though. I often make schnitzels with pork, veal costs an arm and a leg over here.


----------



## mike9

Drizzly day on and off and with shrimp being $4.99/lb. yesterday I thought it would be fitting to make GUMBO. First up is to make a shrimp stock - shells, mirepoix, garlic, guajillo chili, thyme, bay and bacon drippings/evoo combo, black pepper corns and smoked salt. Mmmmm . . .





  








IMG_20160918_142027_zpsgdvgi8yv.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 19, 2016








oh and you have to keep the goods submerged.





  








IMG_20160918_145130_zps5ifoqedk.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 19, 2016








A two beer roux -





  








IMG_20160918_151439_zpsweyv81zt.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 19, 2016








In goes the trinity, garlic, thyme, bay, andouille, kielbasa. Put the lid on and let it all get to know each other -





  








IMG_20160918_154353_zpsypgdntzd.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 19, 2016








Add shrimp stock and tomatoes and bring it to the boil then reduce and let it simmer giving it a stir now and then. (for all you newbies - a roux never achieve it's full thickening power till it boils.)

Add shrimp, Fillet powder and adjust the seasoning. In the meantime you will have perfectly cooked some Jasmine rice. Made some biscuits to sop up the leftover in the bowl. Oops no pic of plating too busy fighting for mine. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif





  








IMG_20160918_192618_zpsnwww8dpb.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 19, 2016








Oh my - daughter in law made sourdough bread pudding - I'm low carbin' it tomorrow . . . . maybe Tuesday too - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## butzy

@Mike9:

That's awesome !

I was given some fresh asparagus.....





  








04 asparagus with egg - steak and potatoes plated.




__
butzy


__
Sep 19, 2016








Steak and asparagus from the bbq,

Baby potatoes out of the oven.

Mashed hard boiled eggs for over the asparagus


----------



## butzy

And asparagus soup:





  








IMG_20160922_105521307.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 22, 2016


----------



## koukouvagia

@Mike9 that's inspiring. I'll be making gumbo soon myself with the smoked chicken stock I've saved.


----------



## koukouvagia

Beef barley mushroom soup




  








image.jpeg




__
koukouvagia


__
Sep 23, 2016


----------



## mhatter-1

Was given 2 large grocery freezer bags full of beef from a butcher, this is what I made from some of it:




  








image.jpeg




__
mhatter-1


__
Sep 23, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
mhatter-1


__
Sep 23, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
mhatter-1


__
Sep 23, 2016








There is also a ramen salad in the mix!


----------



## mhatter-1

Sorry guys, this is a beet stew done a power pressure cooker.


----------



## mhatter-1

This sounds and looks really good!


----------



## chefbuba

Mae Ploy chicken 




  








image.jpeg




__
chefbuba


__
Sep 24, 2016


----------



## butzy

Beef ribs....





  








02 left overs.jpg




__
butzy


__
Sep 24, 2016


----------



## brianshaw

Last night - a Negroni (double), a movie, and finished it all off with a bit of really fine Bristol Sherry. Okay, more than just a bit... Maybe two or three bits. It was a hard day!

No pictures since my eyes weren't focusing well and my hands were shaky. My typing was a bit slurred too but this is my recollection. I wish I had some evidence!


----------



## rpooley

Negroni and a movie.  Perfect evening.


----------



## Iceman

2 1/2 lbs. of trimmed out seasoned hanger steak.





  








IMG_0108.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Sep 25, 2016








"Chef's Bite" ... whole and cut up.





  








IMG_0111.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Sep 25, 2016











  








IMG_0115.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Sep 25, 2016








Cooked steaks uncut.





  








IMG_0113.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Sep 25, 2016








Cut up steaks on their way to the table. 





  








IMG_0116.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Sep 25, 2016


----------



## mike9

Yesterday was letter "R" day so I made a Ragout of Roasted eggplant, garlic, red peppers and served with Rotini. I built the ragout with onion, carrot, tomato paste, wild boar and venison sausages, white wine, home made tomato sauce and a fumet of dried mushrooms, garlic, smoked salt and peperoncino for extra liquid. I roasted the diced eggplant, tomatoes and garlic cloves till done then turned off the oven and let them dehydrate some to get rid of residual liquid. I introduced it to the ragout to rehydrate it and it worked better than I planned.

Ragout -





  








IMG_20160925_172519_zpswrqu2bnn.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 26, 2016








With Rotini -





  








IMG_20160925_173124_zpsossrudqc.jpg




__
mike9


__
Sep 26, 2016








Next Sunday is the letter "X" - that ought to be fun!!


----------



## butzy

Mike9 said:


> Next Sunday is the letter "X" - that ought to be fun!!


I am sure there should be some Basque, Vietnamese or Aztec dish that starts with and X,

If not, then it just gottat be X-large steak or pizza or whatever /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## panini

This past weekend was our annual clean up out at the ranch. 7 families.

Annual Sunday night gathering and feast.

  B I L always brings a cooler full of rails. My job to cook. I soak them in a iced cooler of 1/4 vinegar and 3/4 vodka ,fresh local figs and jalapenos. I cut an X in the figs and jalapenos let everything soak for 36 - 48 hrs. changing out the ice.   Sunday, I 1/4 the fig, add 1/2 jalapeno, surround those with the rail breast and wrap in bacon with a couple of skewers.

Those I grill.

   The kids collect stones with the RV's and we let them tend a good size bonfire with the dead wood clean-up over the rocks. We usually harvest 3-4 small toddler hogs that are always hanging out in the muddy part of the south property.

The neighbor comes over and digs a pit with his hack hoe. We bury the hogs around 8-9am Sunday morning in the pit and cover with the hot stones and embers. Cover that with a steel plate.

  Other BIL always brings a couple of Cobia from his annual trip. He makes a killer fish gumbo.

Our neighbor who uses some of our property for his moving cattle  always brings what they all call attic jerky. They make the jerky by marinading and hanging it in the hayloft in the top barn of the barn which always has a nice constant breeze. It's not tough like jerky, it's like a very chewable piece of steak.They also bring Beef, pork, blood sausage and fresh select corn. 

  The whole town comes. Great food!  Course the whole town is additional 18-19 people unless the fire department/ truck shows up which is 72 yr. old Sam and his boy who live over the garage where our fire truck is parked. All this an and old refrigerator, with all openings inside sealed, turned on it's back and filled with ice and Shriner.

  That's the adult menu.

The kiddos usually fish the catfish tank and we grill a couple of big ones for them and they usually have fish or hog tacos.


----------



## mike9

@panini sounds like a fun time. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## butzy

@panini:

What are rails?

Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## chefbuba

I think that's a typo for quail.


----------



## panini

chefbuba said:


> I think that's a typo for quail.


City boy. Although very close to quail.

Rails, Clappers and Kings. You might know them as marsh hens. Their one of the toughest birds to hunt. They hang in the brackish marsh water and they are runners.

My brother in law has three labs who just love to hunt rails. You need a good dog because the rails usually never flush.

They taste great! like a blend of quail, duck and dove. Medium rare at the most. Cook em more and you might as well give it to the dogs.

See if I can post a pic

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## sylviam

Lemon and Dill Fish.JPG




__
sylviam


__
Sep 28, 2016












  








Lemon and Dill Fish.JPG




__
sylviam


__
Sep 28, 2016


----------



## spicy

Green tea spaghetti with sesame, garlic, ginger soy sauce marinated tofu, garnished with green onions and some more sesame 





  








2016-09-28 14.01.42 pasta spaghetti soy sesame gre




__
spicy


__
Sep 28, 2016


----------



## mike9

Last night I made chicken thighs, corn on the cob and baked beans (Bush's) for the grands and us.  Tonight I took the leftovers and mashed the beans, added onion, pepper, garlic, chipotle sauce, corn off the cob and diced chicken then fried some corn tortillas in coconut oil and boy, oh boy were those tacos good!!


----------



## wapptor

Before Shakshuka:




  








14449787_10155256755502598_3727511282281667697_n.j




__
wapptor


__
Sep 28, 2016








After:




  








14463167_10155257063107598_1154143782806318653_n.j




__
wapptor


__
Sep 28, 2016








Basically made a ragout with lamb, cumin, coriander, garlic, red pepper, chilies, poached eggs in it + cilantro + salt cured olives. Dipped in grilled bread. May try my hand at flatbread tomorrow. Made a lot of sauce


----------



## butzy

That looks nice @Wapptor.

If you do get around making that flatbread, then post it in the bread challenge /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## mike9

butzy said:


> I am sure there should be some Basque, Vietnamese or Aztec dish that starts with and X,
> 
> If not, then it just gottat be X-large steak or pizza or whatever /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


Yup - I went with one of my favorites - *Xa Xiu Bao *- (Vietnamese style roast pork buns). Steamed buns are pretty foreign for folks around here so I baked mine and they really are my preference too so after a trip to the Asian Market in Albany for sweet soy sauce, red bean curd, red shallots, ginger, shaoxhing, etc. I thawed some pork loin, sliced it, made a killer marinade for over night then roasted the pork. After resting I sliced it in cubes, rolled out my dough, filled, and egg wash later . . . so delicious. I have two left they went like . . . well like pork buns.





  








IMG_20161002_180206_zpsmjtjxaa5.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 3, 2016











  








IMG_20161002_184157_zpsge6zgyub.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 3, 2016


----------



## foody518

20161004_193253.jpg




__
foody518


__
Oct 5, 2016








Spicy and sour potato shreds (土豆丝) and veggie fried rice. Neither preparation super authentic, but made at least to my taste and laziness XD


----------



## mike9

Fresh sword fish was $4.99/lb yesterday and oh my was it good brushed with bacon fat, salt and pepper then onto a smokin' hot griddle pan. After tackling the poor rusty brush hog I got last year I only wanted what I had for breakfast - sunny side up egg on buttered toast with a side of pork sausage. Oh and a glass of red wine . . . well it was dinner after all. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## brianshaw

Taco Tuesday. Al pastor. Sorry no pics. Was hungry and are too many too fast!


----------



## butzy

I had some chicken that needed finishing, so on the braai they went.....





  








10 almost done.jpg




__
butzy


__
Oct 6, 2016


----------



## butzy

@foody518 : spicy and s pour potato shreds sounds interesting.

Can you give me the recipe?


----------



## foody518

@butzy Done properly, something like this http://www.chinasichuanfood.com/spicy-and-sour-potato/


----------



## jkrt564

I had chicken Parmesan it was very delicious


----------



## chrislehrer

Big sirloin steak cut in 4 nice portions (I did it sous vide to 129F, then seared it on the outside). 

Simple gratin of leeks (no Bechamel, just several large handfuls of bread-crumb, garlic, cheese, herb, olive oil crumble). 

Acceptable baguette (I didn't bake it).

I was going to do mashed potatoes but forgot because I got involved in something else.


----------



## chrislehrer

foody518 said:


> Spicy and sour potato shreds (土豆丝) and veggie fried rice. Neither preparation super authentic, but made at least to my taste and laziness XD


Fascinating! I have always read tûdoù (土豆) as "peanut," but I looked it up and it turns out that's a Taiwanese regionalism. Must've picked that up 25 years ago when I lived there!

Anyway, looks delicious.


----------



## foody518

ChrisLehrer said:


> Fascinating! I have always read tûdoù (土豆) as "peanut," but I looked it up and it turns out that's a Taiwanese regionalism. Must've picked that up 25 years ago when I lived there!
> 
> Anyway, looks delicious.


Wow, I've only ever known 土豆 to be potato and 花生 for peanut. Nice long term memory haha


----------



## 2 hobbits

I made Shrimp and Grits!


----------



## mike9

Sunday was letter "M" day so mussels and shrimp in marinara with mezze penne.  We're going to finish off the leftover tonight.


----------



## mike9

IMG_20161013_174520_zpsbprf76qf.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 14, 2016











  








IMG_20161013_183523_zpss6t0dchj.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 14, 2016








Man we have beautiful eggplants coming in so I did a different twist tonight. I dusted slices with flour then slathered them with pesto then dredged them in bread crumbs and oven fried. I served slices over red pepper risotto and garnished with roasted peppers from the garden it was a fabulous meal.


----------



## mike9

Tonight was "candy" blue fish from Cape Cod with a pan seared russet and an iceberg lettuce and roasted pepper slaw.





  








IMG_20161014_185624_zpsu76o2eig.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 15, 2016


----------



## jake t buds

Speaking of roasted pepper - a few days ago. . . 
[h3]Water Buffalo Burger[/h3]
_Blue Cheese/ Bacon/ Roasted Red Bell Pepper Mayo_

_Red Onion/ Tomato/ Toasted Whole Wheat Bun_





  








BluBurgerS.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Oct 15, 2016








Bagged chips, ice cold water, and a stiff Cab. Salted caramel

ice cream and home made double chocolate chip cookies to

finish. It was a good day.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## mike9

@jake t buds that looks and sounds great. I pan grilled a rib eye and made a classic wedge/waldorf salad with home made blue cheese dressing, apple, walnut and iceberg along with a souped up cream corn with grated parm, romano and black pepper. With a nice cab it was a really tasty meal.





  








IMG_20161015_185322_zpsxnpn70or.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 16, 2016


----------



## phil hall

Asian Naranja Arroz con Pollo

This dish was inspired by Diane Kennedy's Arroz con Pollo. I was looking for an easy way to infuse the classic Asian orange and ginger flavors into the dish without the contravention of deep frying. This dish is not only much easier to prepare, it also cooks in one pot, flavoring the rice and vegetables with orange, ginger and teriyaki.














  








chicken-with-rice.jpg




__
phil hall


__
Oct 18, 2016


----------



## mhatter-1

Taco Mac and cheese, my 14 year- old cooked tonight.


----------



## mike9

Sesame chicken combo with an extra egg roll.  Two coats on the brush hog today plus worked on the attachment hardware.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Phil Hall said:


> Asian Naranja Arroz con Pollo
> 
> This dish was inspired by Diane Kennedy's Arroz con Pollo. I was looking for an easy way to infuse the classic Asian orange and ginger flavors into the dish without the contravention of deep frying. This dish is not only much easier to prepare, it also cooks in one pot, flavoring the rice and vegetables with orange, ginger and teriyaki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicken-with-rice.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> phil hall
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 18, 2016


@Koukouvagia .... we will have to arm wrestle for this skin!

Good job Phil.

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia

flipflopgirl said:


> @Koukouvagia
> .... we will have to arm wrestle for this skin!
> Good job Phil.
> 
> mimi


I'm too fast you can't catch me.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Koukouvagia said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Koukouvagia
> .... we will have to arm wrestle for this skin!
> Good job Phil.
> 
> mimi
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too fast you can't catch me.
Click to expand...

 lol /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif.

m.


----------



## rpooley

Shepherd's pie

Leftover potato-cauliflower mash

Leftover beef stew, chopped

Leftover meatloaf, chopped

Veggies

Leftover gravy from the meatloaf





  








IMG_3320.JPG




__
rpooley


__
Oct 20, 2016


----------



## mike9

Rainy today so it just made sense to make spaghetti with evoo, garlic, a touch of tomato and muscles. Very good with a nice cabernet.





  








IMG_20161020_182434_zpsqn3lgwpw.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 21, 2016


----------



## rpooley

Mike9 said:


> Rainy today so it just made sense to make spaghetti with evoo, garlic, a touch of tomato and muscles. Very good with a nice cabernet.


 Yay mussels!


----------



## mhatter-1

Gazebo cheese soup.


----------



## mike9

I was in the mood for a Keller style roast chicken. On this one I removed the wish bone ala Pepin and seasoned the cavity and outside with a mix of salt, pepper, smoked paprika and peperoncino. I put a cut up carrot, celery, shallot and garlic in the cavity and trussed it tight. Into a 500 oven on a baker's rack over a baking pan then turned the oven down to 400. It was a 5lb. chicken so maybe an hour and I cut the truss and sliced along the thigh to open it up. Back in for another 10 min. or so then turn the oven off.





  








IMG_20161021_182300_zpsxorlvvkm.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 21, 2016








I made a quick stuffing and grilled some eggplant in the grill pan and assembled. A little drizzle of olive oil and a pinch of pink salt and it was delicious.





  








IMG_20161021_183505_zpsmhktrbry.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 21, 2016


----------



## padawan chef

Felt like something comfy cozy - shrimp & feta fettuccini with diced tomatoes, capers & white wine sauce.





  








IMG_1847.JPG




__
padawan chef


__
Oct 21, 2016


----------



## peristeri62

Koukouvagia is Greek right?


----------



## mike9

Brrrrr - a chilly and rainy day so I made some (well for us anyway) comfort food. Red cabbage from the garden sauteed in bacon drippings with kielbasa, apple, and of course bacon. I seasoned with dry roasted peanuts, celery salt, black pepper, and a pinch of fennel seeds. Just a good old Polack dinner from time back way back.





  








IMG_20161022_185126_zpshqzgqwhy.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 23, 2016


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@Mike9 man, where's the mustard? looks good braddah!

we had some bucatini with pancetta, shallots, pine nuts, olive oil and fresh sage

(the sage in my window garden is going _crazy, _gotta find ways to use it, quick!),

of course oodles of grated cheese, along with some fresh ground black pepper,

DELISH!





  








IMG_3051 (1).JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 23, 2016








lastly, a flourish of fresh parsley of more color on the plate


----------



## mike9

I thought about mustard, but didn't want to mask any of the complex flavors going on.  Tell you what cabbage fresh out of the garden has way more flavor than store bought.  Same with the eggplants I'm getting they're just so much better.

That plate of bucatini looks delicious.  I really like "big" pasta - I have a pound of full length ziti in the pantry.


----------



## Hank

My wife loves tofu but the kids have never been big on it so I usually just used it for sides. Well the kids are off to college so I made Mapo Tofu.





  








IMG_0874.jpg




__
Hank


__
Oct 23, 2016


----------



## mike9

Ah the last package of ground venison - good thing opening day is around the corner /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif. Today was the letter "S" and I had 18oz. of ground venison, 9oz of ground chuck and 9oz of tenderloin trim. I made Sloppy Joe's from scratch and oh my was it good served on diner rolls as sliders. We had a large crew for compound dinner today and I have maybe a cup left.


----------



## padawan chef

Boys wanted mac n cheese. Threw in prosciutto, goat cheese, Parmesan, mozzarella n cheddar. Bit of onion n whole milk. In my 4 y/o's words: it's so creamy.




  








IMG_1911.JPG




__
padawan chef


__
Oct 24, 2016


----------



## rpooley

I had leftover squash puree and wanted to try "agnolotti" which are new to me. Used the puree with some mascarpone and seasoning. Will serve them with some butter and sage and some side veggie. I learned the scraps (on the left) are called "malfatti" which I think translates to "badly made". It'll be a nice pasta and tomato sauce for the kids.

Here's a video of the technique, if anyone is interested:










  








IMG_3321.JPG




__
rpooley


__
Oct 24, 2016


----------



## someday

rpooley said:


> I had leftover squash puree and wanted to try "agnolotti" which are new to me. Used the puree with some mascarpone and seasoning. Will serve them with some butter and sage and some side veggie. I learned the scraps (on the left) are called "malfatti" which I think translates to "badly made". It'll be a nice pasta and tomato sauce for the kids.
> 
> Here's a video of the technique, if anyone is interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3321.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> rpooley
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 24, 2016


Nice job...though I'm going to say you left your pasta way too thick. It should be much thinner than that...I'm worried it might be gummy and/or chewy to eat.

I'd recommend next time you do it to roll it out much thinner. Your shaping looks on point though.


----------



## rpooley

@Someday

I had wondered about that, so after researching it seemed a lot of recipes recommended setting #5 for thickness so that's what I did. We'll see.


----------



## Hank

Carnitas!

I chopped off a small piece of a pork shoulder I am going to smoke. Braised and then cooked off the liquid and fried in its own fat until crispy. Salsa verde, onions and cilantro. I drained the pork on paper towels and it was very good, but definitely not heart healthy 





  








IMG_0900.jpg




__
Hank


__
Oct 26, 2016


----------



## butzy

I had some left over beef ribs from the bbq,

Some egg plant that needed to be used

Some tomatoes in the same position.....

And went for some fusion dish.....

Cut the ribs in pieces, was in competition with my dogs about the bones (love tearing the meat of it with my teeth)

Fried onions

Added egg plant

Added a can of coconut milk

Some home made madam Jeante-tomato chili

Garlic

Tomatoes

Fish sauce

Dash of vinegar

****** lime leaves and when the eggplant was soft

Canned red kidney beans

Served like that, with cilantro

It's a keeper!


----------



## foodpreneur

I had a bowl of Louisiana Gumbo, made with a black roux. Seasoned with a bit of ghost pepper salt. This is the last bowl.





  








Gumbo1.jpg




__
foodpreneur


__
Oct 27, 2016








Here's the recipe.


----------



## chefbillyb

When you don't have time and all the ingredients in the house to make Birria. This is a dish in Mexico that is made more like a stew in a spicy tomato pepper sauce. Whats nice about having this kind of meat around is, it can be used for Tacos, enchiladas, and burritos. I'm not saying this is the best way or the most authentic way of making Birria. What is nice is it's a fast and easy way. This sauce would also be good for Chicken and brushing on grilled meats. I cooked this in a crock pot for about 5 to 6 hrs using a Chuck roast cut into chunks.





  








14581464_10209258888763237_6566918710615835479_n.j




__
chefbillyb


__
Oct 28, 2016


----------



## sylviam

I cooked pork chops and cabbage tonight. I used my Instant Pot (digital pressure cooker)

Took pork chops, sprinkled them with a mixture of 1tsp fennel seeds, 1 tsp salt and 1 tsp pepper. Browned them in a little veg oil in the Instant Pot, removed them and put 500gr of cabbage, cut into 3/4 inch slices into the pot and put the pork chops on top of the cabbage. Added 3/4 cup chicken broth and pressure cooked on High for 7 minutes and let the pressure release naturally. Took out the chops and cabbage and thickened the gravy with cornstarch mixed with water. Served with rice.





  








Pork Chops and Cabbage.jpg




__
sylviam


__
Oct 29, 2016











  








Pork Chop, Cabbage and Rice.jpg




__
sylviam


__
Oct 29, 2016


----------



## chrislehrer

I did Mac and Cheese. I was prepping frantically for the Halloween horror dinner (see thread), and my daughter's best friend who came over to decorate the cake is a major Mac and Cheese fan. So is my daughter. So nothing fancy... while I worked on sweet potato noodles and layered gels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike9

A simple pasta dish with shrimp and bacon. Sauce is garlic, vegetable paste, peperoncino, lobster base and parsley cooked in drippings with a splash of evoo, then fire roasted tomatoes and simmer for 15 minutes. I removed it from the heat while the pasta cooked and added an egg yoke and some dry cheese then reheated with the shrimp and half the bacon and finished the pasta in the sauce. Garnished with remaining bacon and bread crumbs. Sure was satisfying after my first week at a new job.





  








IMG_20161028_190600_zpsxrtxmtgm.jpg




__
mike9


__
Oct 29, 2016


----------



## chef claire

Festive Split Pea Rice Pilaff with pumpkin, pimento peppers and pork tails(incorporated), served with Green Mango Salsa. Yum-m-m-m.





  








IMG_20161102_132244.jpg




__
chef claire


__
Nov 4, 2016








Festive Split Pea Rice Pilaff with pumpkin, pimento peppers and pork tails(incorporated), served with Green Mango Salsa. Yum-m-m-m.


----------



## millionsknives

@Chef Claire fantastic! welcome to cheftalk. Do you have any tips to make the rice not stick together? I try to not use too much water and not stir, but sometimes it still does.


----------



## chef claire

Thanks for asking.   You're my first responder on this site, and so I feel appreciated.  It is nice to bounce ideas off!   

Rice usually comes with a coating of talc.  This is one contributor to the thickness of the cooking liquid of the rice.  Also, it is recommended, that to reduce the starchiness of rice, that after you strain it, you run some cold tap water on it to cleanse the starch, then you add it back to the pot to dry off the residual water.  I often do both, because I like grainy rice.  If I am using an expensive rice like jasmine rice, I want the 'fragrance', so I will only cleanse the rice after cooking.  At all costs, aim for an 'al-dente' texture when making a pilaff rice dish.  This is important, since it will be cooking a bit more when you add it to the other ingredients which will themselves also have a degree of moisture that needs to dry off.  When you add the rice at that point, cook with the pot uncovered.  Some folk also finish off the dish in the oven.

Some folks cook everything together without rinsing the talc nor eliminating the starch liquor, - unfortunately, that way you won't achieve the grainy-ness you desire.  By all means, whatever method you use, also please fluff the rice when the dish is done.  You should be okay.  Best.


----------



## someday

I agree...rinse the rice a bit first, to remove some of the excess starch. I think some sushi chefs spend the first year in the kitchen just learning how to wash rice...

There is also something called the "pilaf" method for rice (and indeed, most grains) that is similar to the risotto method, at least at the start. If you toast your rice with some oil before you add your liquid, you will sort of "seal" the individual rice grains and help keep them from sticking. Just toast the rice until the grains are hot...you can pick a couple up with your fingers and they will almost burn you. Then add your liquid. The main difference between this and the risotto method is how the liquid is added. 

You can also sweat aromatics (shallot, onion, garlic, etc) before you add the rice during the toasting phase. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## rpooley

Squash soufflé with toasted pine nuts, broccoli with butter and almonds (both squash puree and broccoli leftovers) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif





  








IMG_3333.JPG




__
rpooley


__
Nov 6, 2016


----------



## chefbuba

Braised sirloin & mushrooms, soft polenta, roasted carrots.


----------



## lukelevi

IMG_4342.JPG




__
lukelevi


__
Nov 6, 2016







I have 2 options for dinner tonight, 1 garam masala chicken with yogurt or southwestern chicken with noodles!


----------



## Iceman

_I'm having left-over Chinese food. Everyone else is out for a baby shower so I get it all ... and I can eat like a slob. Life is good. _


----------



## flipflopgirl

The fisherman dug out a few packs of last summer's flounder (as well as about 18 oysters he vac packed last Christmas) and fried those up along with some hand cut fries.

We were expecting the oysters to be less than optimal but instead we did the happy dance as we fought over the last 2.

Flounder surprised us as well.

Tasted like they were just caught (the texture as well).

Maybe it has something to do with only freezing 2 fillets per bag?

IDK.

...and just in case he is lurking.... Thank you honey for not leaving a quarter inch of oil on the stove top lol /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lever.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif.

mimi


----------



## rpooley

@flipflopgirl Since it was leftovers, it was a bit off the cuff but roughly I think about 1 c puree, 3 egg yolks, 2 egg whites (I had a leftover yolk), about 1/4 finely shredded Gruyere, about 3 T toasted pine nuts. I folded in the nuts in the last few moments. Probably should have put some cheese on top for a bit more browning. Also, the puree could have been a bit drier, meaning stirred over low heat to get some water off but all in all, good flavor, rise, etc. Ramekins were about 6 oz (I forget). Yay soufflés!


----------



## flipflopgirl

rpooley said:


> @flipflopgirl Since it was leftovers, it was a bit off the cuff but roughly I think about 1 c puree, 3 egg yolks, 2 egg whites (I had a leftover yolk), about 1/4 finely shredded Gruyere, about 3 T toasted pine nuts. I folded in the nuts in the last few moments. Probably should have put some cheese on top for a bit more browning. Also, the puree could have been a bit drier, meaning stirred over low heat to get some water off but all in all, good flavor, rise, etc. Ramekins were about 6 oz (I forget). Yay soufflés!


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chef claire

I had a Breadfruit Shepherd Pie. I used minced chicken as the meat comlonent. This with Calaloo and a Fresh Garden Salad. I have only a pic of the pie, though.




  








Breadfruit Shepherd Pie.jpg




__
chef claire


__
Nov 7, 2016


----------



## rpooley

Chicken braised in white wine with cream and minced truffle, zucchini fritters, rice


----------



## meezenplaz

Bettern what i have Chef Claire, last night i made Hot Links n cabbage.
Gawd i lve that dish, in fact it was so good and every one was so hungry, 
it got devoured before I could even find the dang camera. 
I''ll snap one next time.


----------



## chefbuba

Nothing to see here tonight.....Was on the road today and had to settle for Micky D's and have been paying for it since 12:30

Half of a PB&J, cottage cheese, glass of milk and a ball game. I'm set.


----------



## mhatter-1

My oldest daughter made hamburger cups, quite delicious!


----------



## rpooley

Hamburger cups?  Interesting.  How does it go?


----------



## mhatter-1

I took 2 lbs ground meat and pressed into a greased muffin tin. Then placed a slice of 1 onion in the bottom of each cup.then in a sauce pan melted 3 T butter and stirred in 3 T flour. After well blending added 2c caned tomatoes and stirred until thick and clear. Then I added 1t sugar, and salt and pepper to taset. After that added mixture to cups then placed another slice of onion on top. I sprinkled the buttered bread crumbs on top, and I added cheddar cheese on top the bread crumbs, and baked in 350deg. oven for about 35 min. and served with a parsley garnish!


----------



## millionsknives

That's a weird cupcake


----------



## rpooley

MHatter-1 said:


> I took 2 lbs ground meat and pressed into a greased muffin tin. Then placed a slice of 1 onion in the bottom of each cup.then in a sauce pan melted 3 T butter and stirred in 3 T flour. After well blending added 2c caned tomatoes and stirred until thick and clear. Then I added 1t sugar, and salt and pepper to taset. After that added mixture to cups then placed another slice of onion on top. I sprinkled the buttered bread crumbs on top, and I added cheddar cheese on top the bread crumbs, and baked in 350deg. oven for about 35 min. and served with a parsley garnish!


So, onion, beef, tomato sauce, onion, cheese, bread crumbs?


----------



## mike9

I had 40 minutes to make dinner between work and welding class so I did a pan seared blue fish fillet and had a salad of greens and walnuts and a few pieces of baked squash on the side.  This fish was caught off Cape Cod and they are really delicious.


----------



## millionsknives

Blue fish gets a bad rap for being oily.   Outside of the big 4 fish cod haddock salmon tuna, people are just boring and scared to try new fish.  Guess what all of those species are getting overfished.  They won't exist in 5 years.

Anyway fresh blue fish can be great,  I prefer to smoke it.  It really takes the smoke well BECAUSE it's oily


----------



## millionsknives

Still detoxing from a weekend of drinking debauchery. Yesterday I stopped at one of the better farms in the area that supplies pretty much every good 'farm to table' restaurant around here.

Made a little salad with watermelon radish, pickled shallots, radish and beet microgreens mix, goat cheese and my own mustard vinaigrette. Everything is grown within 15 miles of my house. This salad has some spice and zip between the radish and the mustard and tangy goat cheese





  








14991435_10103074357200339_2742921477537613016_o (




__
millionsknives


__
Nov 10, 2016


----------



## flipflopgirl

MillionsKnives said:


> Outside of the big 4 fish cod haddock salmon tuna, people are just boring and scared to try new fish. Guess what all of those species are getting overfished. They won't exist in 5 years.


Amen.

Add in redfish, speck trout and snapper (red)....plus flounder.

The state slashed the limit of flounder and they bounded back pretty quickly but wont take long before the numbers fall again.

Oldtimer story... I had to walk to school in the snow.... oops /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif ... the fisherman remembers a time when his stringer would be so heavy (wade fishing) that he would stop keeping and just caught and released for the fun of it...the flats at low tide on a moonlit nite would be cobble stoned with huge flounder.

He never brought home more than he wanted for a few weeks tho.

Current Texas bag limits are so small that salt water fishing has become a gentleman's hobby what with the expense of fuel and bait (yes we still use live bait).

Another story... he has been wading for so long now (40 plus years) that he walks like a vampire.

I will be alone and then I see a shadow and he pops up.

Still scares the crap out of me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif.

mimi


----------



## rpooley

MillionsKnives said:


> Still detoxing from a weekend of drinking debauchery. Yesterday I stopped at one of the better farms in the area that supplies pretty much every good 'farm to table' restaurant around here.
> 
> Made a little salad with watermelon radish, pickled shallots, radish and beet microgreens mix, goat cheese and my own mustard vinaigrette. Everything is grown within 15 miles of my house. This salad has some spice and zip between the radish and the mustard and tangy goat cheese


 Very nice.


----------



## mike9

My beautiful wife made dinner last night. She brined some pork chops and made soup from vegetables she roasted off yesterday and some chicken stock from the freezer. I got home in time to guild the lily by adding butter, apple and port to the pan juices - really nice meal.





  








IMG_20161111_184513_zps5w9r5jgl.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 12, 2016


----------



## koukouvagia

peristeri62 said:


> Koukouvagia is Greek right?


Hello fellow bird


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> I was in the mood for a Keller style roast chicken. On this one I removed the wish bone ala Pepin


What is the benefit of removing the wish bone?


----------



## millionsknives

Easier to carve later


----------



## mike9

Right on!  You don't have to dig that chunk of meat out when the knife is deflected by the wishbone.


----------



## koukouvagia

Giouvetsi





  








giouvetsi.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 12, 2016


----------



## mike9

I haven't made pizza in a while so - reduced fat pepperoni, shrimp, red pepper, mushrooms and garlic on scratch made sauce with a mozz/cheddar blend.





  








IMG_20161112_181057_zpsq7rywxs0.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 13, 2016








.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Tell me more about that low(er) fat pepperoni @Mike9.

I make a salad (usually with pizza) that includes it but always wake up the next morning with screaming ulcers.

Would be nice to have it again.

mimi


----------



## mike9

flipflopgirl said:


> Tell me more about that low(er) fat pepperoni @Mike9.
> 
> I make a salad (usually with pizza) that includes it but always wake up the next morning with screaming ulcers.
> 
> Would be nice to have it again.
> 
> mimi


Here is the brand I got this time and it's really good and not greasy. It just might work for you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

http://www.margheritameats.com/products/11





  








reduced-fat-pepperoni.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 13, 2016


----------



## mike9

I was inspired by @Koukouvagia's for Sunday's letter "Y" challenge and made Gotopoulos Yiouvetsi. Actually a perfect dish this time of year.





  








IMG_20161113_174014_zpsmvqy5zcu.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 14, 2016


----------



## flipflopgirl

Mike9 said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about that low(er) fat pepperoni @Mike9.
> 
> I make a salad (usually with pizza) that includes it but always wake up the next morning with screaming ulcers.
> 
> Would be nice to have it again.
> 
> mimi
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the brand I got this time and it's really good and not greasy. It just might work for you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif
> 
> http://www.margheritameats.com/products/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reduced-fat-pepperoni.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 13, 2016
Click to expand...

Thanks.

My last chance .... if this once doesn't work I will have to just realize there are things I just shouldn't eat.

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia

Mike9 said:


> I was inspired by @Koukouvagia's for Sunday's letter "Y" challenge and made Gotopoulos Yiouvetsi. Actually a perfect dish this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20161113_174014_zpsmvqy5zcu.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 14, 2016


Are we having a letter challenge I don't know about?

Looks great, by gotopoulos you might mean kotopoulo (chicken).


----------



## mike9

Not a challenge for Cheftalk - this is our Sunday compound dinner.  A few months ago we had this idea to put all the letters of the alphabet in a bag and pick one every Sunday.  The following Sunday everyone makes a dish with that letter.  Some letters (likeY) are challenging.  

Yes I meant kotopoulo.


----------



## french fries

Quote:


Mike9 said:


> Some letters (likeY) are challenging.


 Interesting challenge. I started researching it a bit... just for fun really! A few ideas:

Yakitori
Yakiniku
Yellowtail
Yellow anything: yellow tomatoes, yellow peppers, yellow squash, yellow rice, yellow cake...
Yiddish anything...
Yemen anything...
Yolks
Yucca root
Yams
Yardlong bean
Yam bean
Yoghurt
Yabrack Dolmas
Yassa
Yakizakana
Yakisoba
Yaki udon
Yeast doughnuts
Yorkshire pudding
Yachtwurst
Yak
Yiros
Yabby
And finally.... how about some good old *YANKEE BBQ*!!!??? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## mike9

On a realistic note that's a pretty short list if you remove some of the things you either can't get here, or people will flat out not eat.  X was challenging as was U.


----------



## french fries

Mike9 said:


> On a realistic note that's a pretty short list if you remove some of the things you either can't get here, or people will flat out not eat. X was challenging as was U.


Really? Aside from Yak and Yabby, everything else is fairly common, and I believe most people would eat it here. Grilled fish, grilled chicken, Yoghurt, dolmas, jicama, green beans, gyros sandwich, sausage, cassava (could be turned into cassava cakes for example)... nothing really out of the ordinary other than the name.


----------



## mike9

A lot of those are ingredients and not "dishes" per se.  Anyway "Y" is past and "L" is next weeks letter.


----------



## rpooley

Risotto - chicken, asparagus, mushrooms, preserved lemon





  








IMG_3334.JPG




__
rpooley


__
Nov 14, 2016


----------



## french fries

Mike9 said:


> A lot of those are ingredients and not "dishes" per se.


Ok. Forget I posted anything. I was just trying to play along. Many dish names start with an ingredient, adjective, country name... but whatever, it's your challenge.


----------



## mike9

Hey it's all good I'm just tired and crabby - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif This new part time job I've been at every day, all day for the past three weeks is kicking my butt. But I am having fun - carry on /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif They delivered and set up the set we built for an MTV shoot today. Not sure when it will air, but it's pretty schwing -


----------



## french fries

Mike9 said:


> Hey it's all good I'm just tired and crabby - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


No problem Mike. Hopefully you'll get used to your new rhythm quick enough.


----------



## mike9

I don't want to get used to this many hours/week - hell I'm supposed to be retired. And I miss my grandson, but it's the busy season and I never leave till the job's done. It did feel good depositing a pay check today tho - and it's whipping me into shape like no gym ever could. Tell you what - keeping up with 30 somethings at my age ain't for sissies - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## jwalkjr

Pork Milanese w lemony cauliflower rice




  








IMG_0842.JPG




__
jwalkjr


__
Nov 17, 2016


----------



## mhatter-1

How about creamed tuna on toast?!


----------



## mike9

I needed something fast and good so we scrounged this together. Skipjack tuna loin jarred in iitalian olive oil, garlic, kalamata olives, peperoncino, egg yolks, olive oil, arugula and linguini. It's fun to put a meal together on the fly sometimes.





  








IMG_20161118_185340_zps4nyek8hh.jpg




__
mike9


__
Nov 19, 2016


----------



## jay lancaster

Fried blowtoads.  

Blowtoads, blowfish, puffers...the Northern Puffer fish is a very mild fish that fries up beautifully.  Each fish has two loins of meat along side the backbone.  We prefer to fillet the loins off the fish which gives you nugget sized pieces of boneless flesh.  

Delicious.


----------



## mhatter-1

I made cheeseburger soup for my daughter, really good!


----------



## peachcreek

I made beef chilaquilas out of  leftover potroast. They were tasty!


----------



## rpooley

Pot roast, potatoes, broccoli, molded chocolate mousse





  








IMG_3335.JPG




__
rpooley


__
Nov 21, 2016


----------



## mike9

We had some friends over last night.  I poached shrimp in white wine, garlic and herbs then chilled for an appetizer along with hot crusty ciabatta and compound butter.  For the main I made brussel sprouts with bacon, roasties and I sous vide 2 - 2lb. grass fed NY strip roasts then seared off in a very hot iron skillet.  This meat was delicious, very tender and cooked perfectly edge to edge @ 129 degrees (medium rare).  Someone brought a wonderful salad and someone else brought a chocolate cake to die for (or from) and some craft ice cream.  There was plenty of wine to go around and everyone had a really good time.


----------



## culinarygirl78

So I was in the mood for buffalo chicken... so I cut up a boneless breast super thin... in a pan with butter and hotsauce I added the chicken and cooked it through...
I then added a brick of cream cheese...shredded cheddar cheese. .squirt of lime juice and chicken stock to thin it out..cooked some penne..drained and added it to sauce ... it was incredible


----------



## mhatter-1

Mike9, you are making my mouth water!!


----------



## mike9

I made duck breast tonight. I broke the bird down and will confit the legs and make rillettes with the carcass, wings, neck, etc. I trimmed the breasts of silver skin, flattened them somewhat and put them in the freezer for an hour. Then it was skin side down in a cold pan and placed on medium heat to render and crisp up. When they released and were golden crisp I put them on a cool plate meat side down and into a 200F oven for 40 minutes. Perfect results!! I served over a salad of field greens with Holland pepper and pineapple slices and dressed with a bright vinaigrette. Some steamed broccoli dressed with a ginger soy mixture was on the side.





  








IMG_20161203_190312_zpst3zfqvj5.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 4, 2016


----------



## foodpreneur

... oh, for dessert? Made a Brandied Cherry Pie, perfect for a chilly fall evening.





  








BCCP10.jpg




__
foodpreneur


__
Dec 4, 2016












  








Brandied Cherry Crumb Pie_2.jpg




__
foodpreneur


__
Dec 4, 2016


----------



## rpooley

Chicken, asparagus, and fritters made from leftover stuffing





  








IMG_3339.JPG




__
rpooley


__
Dec 7, 2016


----------



## butzy

I am now the proud owner of a weber smokey mountain.

The small one (14.5").

My first short ribs on them:





  








08 meat ready.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 7, 2016








And the left overs.... (not in time for the November challenge /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif)





  








12 left overs.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 7, 2016


----------



## mike9

At $0.74/lb I made classic Thomas Keller roasted chicken. I found a 4.5 lb. chicken and made a seasoning mix of salt, pepper, parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme - (yes like "the canticle" by S&G) Simple, delicious and in this case very cheap. I clip a baker's rack to my roasting pan to elevate it and catch all the drippins' - it works out well as it's not sitting in the cooking liquids. Side of left over red cabbage, bacon and apple and some dressed greens made for a healthy meal yes it did. Good thing 'cause I got lab work tomorrow. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif





  








IMG_20161208_180250_zpsorliatik.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 9, 2016











  








IMG_20161208_180305_zpsmdtrqyum.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 9, 2016


----------



## mhatter-1

Well folks, easy stuff for awhile, my wife has to have a kidney removed due to cancer and there will be very little going on in the kitchen.


----------



## brianshaw

Best wishes to your wife for a speedy recovery!


----------



## brianshaw

Dinner tonight: a couple of gin & tonics (Plymouth gin) followed by enchiladas filled with chorizo and smothered in a guajillo chile sauce.


----------



## mike9

@MHatter-1 - hell yeah - best wishes for your wife's speedy recovery.


----------



## mike9

Today's compound dinner letters were V and J. So I made Venison Stew . . . and it was delicious.





  








IMG_20161211_162449_zpsovvp41rt.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 12, 2016


----------



## planethoff

IMG_2983.JPG




__
planethoff


__
Dec 12, 2016











  








IMG_2981.JPG




__
planethoff


__
Dec 12, 2016







Hasselback au gratin with fried pork chops and steamed green beans


----------



## cheflayne

IMG_0254.JPG




__
cheflayne


__
Dec 11, 2016








Tonight's dinner was a chicken salsa verde stew with chayote, Mexican grey squash, acorn squash, garnet sweet potatoes, black beans, collard greens, and *bacon. *In addition, I served the stew with wheat berries on the side

.

I rendered some bacon over low heat to a light golden brown. Removed the bacon and poured off some of the fat to reserve it for sautéing other items. Then I sautéed garlic, red onions, pumpkin seeds, and pasillas. Added tomatillos, sautéed briefly then deglazed with small amount of chicken stock. Let it simmer until tender, added cilantro, and then blended until smooth.

Then I sautéed (in bacon fat) seasoned, flour dusted, chicken thighs. Removed the chicken, added a little more bacon fat and sautéed the acorn squash, sweet potato, and chayote. Deglazed with chicken stock. Poured in my blended salsa verde and let it simmer until almost tender. Added back in the chicken thighs and bacon. Let it simmer until practically finished. Then added the grey squash, black beans, collard greens, and cilantro. Lidded it, turned the flame off, and let it sit for 15 minutes.

Then ate way too much!

Bonus round, being the careful consumer/shopper(AKA cheap, stingy, tightwad) that I am…total cost for 4 portions (larger than one in picture)…a whooping $11.79.


----------



## brianshaw

In a rush tonight, so seared some burgers in a cast iron pan. Cutting and toting and setting up the Christmas tree took more time than expected!


----------



## butzy

@MHatter-1: hope your wife recovers fast!


----------



## butzy

I am still playing with the new toy (wsm 14")

Yesterday was some form of meat loaf, smoked to 71 oC and then cuut in slices and seared on the braai.

It was good!!!!!





  








05 peeking at 71 oC.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 12, 2016












  








12 ready to eat.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 12, 2016


----------



## french fries

Today I made my very first Cassoulet! I am so proud. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif





  








Cassoulet.JPG




__
french fries


__
Dec 13, 2016


----------



## mhatter-1

Hey BrianShaw, that gin and tonic dinner sounds like my kind of dinner, oh yeah the enchiladas too! LOL​


----------



## mhatter-1

My 14-year-old daughter made a sweetish, not on purpose, Hot Brown with a cream sauce using Almond Milk, Vanilla at that. It was really good!


----------



## anivaroni

Quite literally 2.5 tamarind pods as I contemplate starting a thread out of desperation


----------



## rpooley

Planethoff said:


> [GALLERY="media, 136188"][/GALLERY]
> [GALLERY="media, 136189"][/GALLERY]
> Hasselback au gratin with fried pork chops and steamed green beans[/quote][quote][/quote]


----------



## mike9

Phone on charger so no pics.  Shrimp - shelled and tailed, marinated in evoo, garlic, peperoncino, lobster base, salt and pepper.  Pasta water salted and boiling, grape tomatoes in the water to blanch, then peal and into a pan with evoo.  Remove the shrimp from the marinade and add the marinade to the pan with the tomatoes and oil.  Add parsley, an egg yolk and add the pasta when el dente, and some pasta water.  Stir and add some dry grated cheese to thicken just a little and plate.  Freak'n awesome meal.


----------



## mhatter-1

Hospital food, Salisbury steak and fries, my wife came out of surgery great and is walking around


----------



## butzy

@MHatter-1: glad to hear that /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

@Mike9: sounds like a lovely meal.

I love seafood!


----------



## flipflopgirl

MHatter-1 said:


> Hospital food, Salisbury steak and fries, my wife came out of surgery great and is walking around


Awesome!

I can remember back in the day when ANY sort of surgery was followed up with at least 2 days strict bedrest with IV fluids and a liquid diet.

No less than 5 days in hospital after an uncomplicated labor and delivery of a healthy baby /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

Now case management (fairly new until about 25? years ago) can get a patient discharged to home with visiting nurses (if needed) as soon as they can walk around and manage their bodily functions and pain.

As little as 24 hours depending on the age and health of patient.

Just musing....glad she is up and about and sorry you had to endure the cafeteria.

Not to rub it in but I whipped up a pot of chicken and dumplings (thanks to Swanson and their passable canned chicken breast ;-)

Green beans from the freezer rounded out the meal.

Slept like a log lolol.

mimi


----------



## steve tphc

Hankering for some comfort from the cold days of putting up Christmas lights in 30-degree weather, I thought I would have corn chowder. Oddly, corn on the cob was still available in the super market, so I bought nine ears. I pan-fried some bacon and salt pork and fried chopped new potatoes with some chopped onion in the fat. I had frozen homemade chicken stock, which I thawed in the microwave.  All went into a pot, including the bacon and salt pork, the corn cut from the cobs, cream, milk, white pepper and herbs. I used a post blender to thicken with some of the solids. Excellent. I garnished with scallion greens.


----------



## french fries

Bistro-style croque-monsieurs:





  








cm1.JPG




__
french fries


__
Dec 21, 2016












  








cm2.JPG




__
french fries


__
Dec 21, 2016


----------



## foodpreneur

It's the end of the year and I am cleaning out the freezer, refrig, and liquor cabinet; using all those items that I personally dread, but the other people who live in my house love, but will not cook. Hoping to have a completely empty refrig and freezer by Dec. 31st. 2017 Goal: Eating healthy!. Let's see how long that will last. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif

Kentucky Bourbon & Maple Glazed Salmon Fillet with my homemade Louisiana Spice Blend





  








salmon.jpg




__
foodpreneur


__
Dec 22, 2016








Scalloped Potatoes





  








scallop potatoes.jpg




__
foodpreneur


__
Dec 22, 2016








Seasoned steamed veggies





  








Veggies.jpg




__
foodpreneur


__
Dec 22, 2016


----------



## misschief

DSCN0391.JPG




__
misschief


__
Dec 22, 2016








Nothing fancy... homemade chicken pot pie from the freezer with a puff pastry top. I forgot to add the peas to the filling so we cooked them separately and added them to the filling as we ate. We actually liked them better that way because the peas taste fresher.


----------



## scott livesey

Pork shoulder braised with holy trinity and stock.  black beans simmered in stock and veg from braise with a little ale.  dirty rice simmered with stock and veg from braise and some fresh tomato salsa.


----------



## foody518

20161223_213734.jpg




__
foody518


__
Dec 24, 2016








Had a good friend over for cooking and dinner, and she brought the authentic Chinese to my dubiously authentic cooking haha.


----------



## mike9

A friend gave me a turkey he won at a turkey shoot so I made ballotine of turkey. The stuffing is duxelles, spinach and sage pork sausage with onion, garlic, celery and jalapeno peppers. NOT the same as boning out a chicken - way more tendon on these, but worth the extra work.





  








IMG_20161225_133559_zpscaecno6m.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 26, 2016












  








IMG_20161225_134428_zpsvgqqgxxj.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 26, 2016












  








IMG_20161225_174739_zps58sngtwb.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 26, 2016








The end result was delicious and because the stuffing was cooked yesterday it didn't take hours to finish.


----------



## rpooley

Beautiful ballotine!


----------



## mhatter-1

Large grind hamburgers with slightly aged roast and sirloin steaks, yummy!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Pad Thai. Here are some steps I took to make it. There is a good amount of heat going on with this dish from the liquid gold I made. It's not the kind of dish you drink wine with but rather a cold beer to cool those sensors going off on your tongue [emoji]128514[/emoji] This is one of those dishes that have it all going on at the same time.





  








image.jpeg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 28, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 28, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 28, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 28, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 28, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 28, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 28, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 28, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 28, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 28, 2016


----------



## mike9

@petalsandcoco - that looks lovely and delicious.

Maine lobster was $5.99/lb. so we got six and as a bonus Cape Cod oysters were $6/doz. so I got two dozen of those. Stopped at my house and grabbed my shucking glove and knife and away we went. Wow were they good!!! both the lobster and especially the oysters. I'd get more tomorrow, but they have Long Island oysters left and they are no match for the Cape's beauties.


----------



## 2 hobbits

Chicken tagine with apricot, onion, butternut squash, carrots, and Moroccan bread. I got a tagine for Christmas and that was our first meal in it.




  








IMG_0066.JPG




__
2 hobbits


__
Dec 31, 2016


----------



## mike9

_*HAPPY NEW YEAR*_

Compound New Years Eve so hand food was in order. I wanted to make nachos, but they are messy to eat. I got the idea of using Scoops and building the nacho in those. A slice of pepper jack in the bottom then into the oven for a minute then a spoon of seasoned meat then I piped the queso on and topped with a slice of pickled jalapeno (olive for a few who don't). Bake and enjoy!!!

*Nacho Shooters*





  








IMG_20161231_194441_zpsk6zxicmw.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 1, 2017


----------



## mhatter-1

Baked spaghetti


----------



## peridotleaves

ribeye steak rubbed with garlic salt, pan-seared to bloody glory.





  








IMG_0452.jpeg




__
peridotleaves


__
Jan 2, 2017












  








IMG_4167.jpeg




__
peridotleaves


__
Jan 2, 2017








(sorry there's a slight blur for the cooked photo)


----------



## jimyra

Hog jowl, black eyed peas, turnip greens, stewed potatoes, pulled pork, and corn bread.  Happy new year.


----------



## mike9

I made a pot of turkey bone broth last week and it's so delicious it makes a perfect brodo with shaved carrot, celery, onion, garlic, lean bacon slices, kale and porcini tortellini. A little sprinkling of dried grated cheese blend to round things out.





  








IMG_20170102_184454_zpsnuahfzxt.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 3, 2017


----------



## foodpreneur

So tired of holiday food....a simple salad and General Tso's Chicken.





  








salad_large.jpg




__
foodpreneur


__
Jan 3, 2017












  








GeneralTsoChicken3.jpg




__
foodpreneur


__
Jan 3, 2017


----------



## jay lancaster

20170101_132016-1.jpg




__
jay lancaster


__
Jan 3, 2017


----------



## mike9

Sesame chicken with an extra egg roll for the Mrs.  It was supposed to be ham with greens and mash, but I started the greens in a pot I never use and the bottom is too thin so . . . pick up phone and order out.  Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## jake t buds

@French Fries Nice looking croque-monsieur's. I see your monsieur, and raise you a Madame





  








croque_madame.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Jan 4, 2017








Nope. Didn't make it recently. . . 

I have to bend down on the floor to monitor the broiler (oh how I wish I owned a salamander), and didn't have enough bechamel, so it got a bit crispy on the edges. Still good though.

@petalsandcoco I'll eat that any day. Twice a day, even.

@Mike9 Neat idea. Also, kudos to you for keeping this thread alive. One of my favorites.

Great looking food everyone!!


----------



## french fries

Nice @jake t buds ! Did you ... sprinkle some more cheese on top of the melted cheese, at the end? That sounds so sinful. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefbuba

Chicken, cheese & green chili enchiladas, rice, pintos, avocado.


----------



## teamfat

I may steal the nacho shooter idea come Superbowl Sunday.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

teamfat said:


> I may steal the nacho shooter idea come Superbowl Sunday.
> 
> mjb.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## lukelevi

Seafood Gumbo with Quinoa instead of rice. Yumm!!


----------



## panini

Wow! Diner with a cartoonist. Is rice also a cartoonist?

While backpacking my way through Europe trying to hone this skill we desire, Mafaldo was my go to in Italy./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## eastshores

Not a particularly attractive dish.. but I hadn't had shepard's pie in a long time and decided I'd put a little effort into this.. was going to make a beef stock and reduce it down.. but my grocer had no beef bones.. so I had to use the drippings from the ground beef along with a little "better than bullion". I also didn't quite get my ratios right and the gravy expanded (or potato contracted) and I ended up with a gravy volcano. This covered my tedious garlic mashed with fresh grated parm topping.

In any event, it hit the spot and once it's all in a bowl it looks the same anyway!





  








pie.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 6, 2017


----------



## someday

eastshores said:


> Not a particularly attractive dish.. but I hadn't had shepard's pie in a long time and decided I'd put a little effort into this.. was going to make a beef stock and reduce it down.. but my grocer had no beef bones.. so I had to use the drippings from the ground beef along with a little "better than bullion". I also didn't quite get my ratios right and the gravy expanded (or potato contracted) and I ended up with a gravy volcano. This covered my tedious garlic mashed with fresh grated parm topping.
> 
> In any event, it hit the spot and once it's all in a bowl it looks the same anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pie.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> eastshores
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 6, 2017


Ugh, you can't make "shepherd's pie" with beef. Shepherd's pie is made with mutton or lamb. You made cottage pie, which is the same thing but made with beef.

I hate to be "that guy," but for some reason this is a pet peeve of mine.

Anyways, looks good though! I'm sure it was delicious, no matter what you call it. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## eastshores

That's fine.. good to call it out. I'll call it by the right name from now on. Cottage Pie - almost no one else in the US will understand this difference.. nor will some care. I do though.. thank you


----------



## someday

eastshores said:


> That's fine.. good to call it out. I'll call it by the right name from now on. Cottage Pie - almost no one else in the US will understand this difference.. nor will some care. I do though.. thank you


It starts with us. IT STARTS WITH US! I will go door to door if I have to...


----------



## butzy

I used a recipe form "she simmers" and it came out very good.

I will definitely make it again.

Coconut-lime-salmon:





  








IMG_20170102_115506110.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 7, 2017


----------



## malcolmjbridges

I attempted to dope up some 27 cent ramen with dumplings, soft boiled egg and shrimp paste.


----------



## eastshores

Someday said:


> It starts with us. IT STARTS WITH US! I will go door to door if I have to...


I can only imagine you ending up in the North East.. and after proclaiming what is or isn't Shepard's pie asking for chowda...
You asked for this buddy.. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## flipflopgirl

Someday said:


> eastshores said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine.. good to call it out. I'll call it by the right name from now on. Cottage Pie - almost no one else in the US will understand this difference.. nor will some care. I do though.. thank you
> 
> 
> 
> It starts with us. IT STARTS WITH US! I will go door to door if I have to...
Click to expand...

I will work one side of the street ...just don't expect me to tweek...or is that twit?

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

MalcolmJBridges said:


> I attempted to dope up some 27 cent ramen with dumplings, soft boiled egg and shrimp paste.


And?

mimi


----------



## panini

He's been in the bathroom. He may return soon. Maybe the morning./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## sylviam

Someday said:


> Ugh, you can't make "shepherd's pie" with beef. Shepherd's pie is made with mutton or lamb. You made cottage pie, which is the same thing but made with beef.
> 
> I hate to be "that guy," but for some reason this is a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> Anyways, looks good though! I'm sure it was delicious, no matter what you call it. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


A pet peeve of mine too LOL. I was visiting my husband in the hospital yesterday when the guy that takes the food orders came into the room and asked my husband what he wanted for lunch, he rattled off the choices and one of them was Shepherds Pie. My husband said he would have that. I asked the guy if they made it with lamb and he said no, it was made with beef. I corrected him, that it was cottage pie when it was made with beef and suggested he let the people preparing the food know to call it by its proper name ( doubt he will though)


----------



## someday

The outpouring of support is overwhelming. Thank you all.


----------



## foody518

I was actually totally unaware of this, so thanks for the clarification/correction


----------



## sylviam

foody518 said:


> I was actually totally unaware of this, so thanks for the clarification/correction


I am English by birth (American by choice) and both Shepherd's Pie and Cottage Pie were often dinner when I was growing up. I have noticed that most American's refer to Cottage Pie as Shepherd's Pie. I try and correct them when I can.


----------



## foody518

It's a bit obvious now that I think about shepherd - sheep. But I hadn't ever heard of 'cottage pie'


----------



## mike9

Well here in "the states" "shepherd's pie" is made with beef usually because we can only get large cuts of lamb and many americans don't like lamb, or especially mutton in the case of "real" shepherd's pie.  A few grocers carry ground lamb, but to buy a joint, roast it then use the leftover for pie is a bit much for most yanks.  I love it myself and roast a leg of lamb at least twice a year.  Nothing like a cold lamb sandwich with a big slather of freshly made Coleman's mustard now is there??


----------



## someday

Mike9 said:


> Well here in "the states" "shepherd's pie" is made with beef usually because we can only get large cuts of lamb and many americans don't like lamb, or especially mutton in the case of "real" shepherd's pie.


Weak. You, sir, are part of the problem.


----------



## panini

2 cents from an old mind and memory.

I think ya'll are right and ya'll are wrong. Both are peasant meat pies. Most places around the world had them. It was an good way to use meat scraps for a new hot meal.

I'm pretty sure shepherds pie was Scottish and made with pastry. When the potato boom hit (booms a word. But probably the only food item to spread worldwide so fast) the Scottish transitioned to the potato. They had lamb available. The Italians had basically the same dish, only a tomato based filling using beef/veal/pork.

  Cottage came around when people planted a small crop in home gardens.

It was probably when prepared-food-for-profit came around that cooks started fighting to take credit for a prefix or name. Still done.

  When I was menu consulting, I would usually be a proponent of the name Meat Pie for both. 

Like ya'll are posting, call it either one and you could potentially have an unhappy customer.


----------



## jimyra

Another two cents and not worth that.   I call them this:Shepherds pie - mutton or lamb:  Cowboy pie - Beef.  In the south a meat pie is pastry and deep fried.  Don't care what is correct but it is interesting.


----------



## eastshores

You know if you google "shepards pie" the evidence alone shows that a huge number of people make the dish using ground beef. One has to wonder once a word becomes synonymous with a certain definition then is it really incorrect to use the term? I think that most diners - if seeing shepards pie on the menu in the US will assume that it is a ground red meat.. so I don't think anyone would actually care if it was beef or lamb.. or goat.. or at Ikea maybe horse.

If you google "shepards pie definition" you get this response:





  








sp.JPG




__
eastshores


__
Jan 8, 2017


----------



## flipflopgirl

panini said:


> He's been in the bathroom. He may return soon. Maybe the morning./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


lol.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

Jimyra said:


> Another two cents and not worth that. I call them this:Shepherds pie - mutton or lamb: Cowboy pie - Beef. In the south a meat pie is pastry and deep fried. Don't care what is correct but it is interesting.


Not meant to take this OT section further off.....just really tired of chix noodle soup and other bland "sick bed" offerings.

Must be feeling better because I am suddenly real hungry for some real food.

Maybe I can get a care package from @laurenlulu.

Heavy on the cayenne lovie ;-).

http://www.chowhound.com/recipes/natchitoches-meat-pies-28091

mimi


----------



## sylviam

Mike9 said:


> Well here in "the states" "shepherd's pie" is made with beef usually because we can only get large cuts of lamb and many americans don't like lamb, or especially mutton in the case of "real" shepherd's pie. A few grocers carry ground lamb, but to buy a joint, roast it then use the leftover for pie is a bit much for most yanks. I love it myself and roast a leg of lamb at least twice a year. Nothing like a cold lamb sandwich with a big slather of freshly made Coleman's mustard now is there??


I get Australian (or New Zealand) lamb at Sams club, usually about 4lb. We have it sometimes on a Sunday for dinner with mint sauce then will grind the leftover for Shepherd's Pie for dinner on Monday. American lamb is different tasting than the Australian or New Zealand lamb, I don't like American lamb and I can understand why American's don't like lamb. I wish we could get the Welsh lamb I grew up on.


----------



## sylviam

eastshores said:


> You know if you google "shepards pie" the evidence alone shows that a huge number of people make the dish using ground beef. One has to wonder once a word becomes synonymous with a certain definition then is it really incorrect to use the term? I think that most diners - if seeing shepards pie on the menu in the US will assume that it is a ground red meat.. so I don't think anyone would actually care if it was beef or lamb.. or goat.. or at Ikea maybe horse.
> 
> If you google "shepards pie definition" you get this response:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sp.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> eastshores
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 8, 2017


Macmillan dictionary shows it is made with lamb. Jamie Oliver has a page where he also has 10 facts about shepherd's pie, also says where the "cottage pie" came from

http://www.macmillandictionary.com/us/dictionary/british/shepherd-s-pie


----------



## flipflopgirl

Got dressed for the first time in days and dragged myself to the closest store (of the $ variety) for some odds and ends.

Have some burger in the freezer and will end up using instant mashers but the (IMO) most important part is the beef gravy so pulled my last jar of stock from the freezer.

A bag of frozen veg and a bit of sharp cheddar and I am set.

Now need a nap but when I get up later we shall feast.

Thanks for the motivation @eastshores !

mimi


----------



## french fries

You guys are all wrong. The proper name is _Hachis Parmentier_.


----------



## eastshores

I decided that today would be the day I finally attempted to make tamales. I've always enjoyed them. It is a pretty involved process, cooking down the pork, rice, making the masa, soaking corn husks, assembling, etc. etc. I also made some salsa this morning and for the tamales I made a rojo sauce using ancho chilis and some of the reserved liquid from the pork.

Here's the pork roast being seared. I used a blend of seasonings along with chili powder





  








tamales2.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 8, 2017








Tamales finally assembled and into my steamer





  








tamales1.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 8, 2017








Finished product with the rojo sauce and some cojita cheese.





  








tamales.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 8, 2017








It was a good experience. Given the amount of work it's not something I am likely to do very often though!


----------



## suzanneb

FB_IMG_1483831812286.jpg




__
suzanneb


__
Jan 8, 2017








Forfar bridies and air fried fried, last night


----------



## mike9

New Year and a new game - last year we did letters and now we're doing countries. Today was Korea day for compound dinner and someone made Korean pancakes with dipping sauce, someone else made Bulgogi and I made kimchi jjigae with shrimp, mussels and tofu. I made a side of basmati brown rice seasoned with miso, spicy marinated garlic,hon dashi and sambal.

The stew was sauteed bacon, onion, scallion, garlic, ginger, mild kimchi, bok choy, zuchini, spicy/sweet garlic, sambal, black pepper and a shrimp stock. Seasoning was liquid amino, oyster sauce, miso, fish sauce, rice vinegar, black bean sauce, kimchi juice and a mirin eel sauce. I pulled it together with a ladle of hot stock then transferred to the pot.

It's never pretty on compound dinner night, but here's what's left - mind you this is my large pot.





  








IMG_20170108_182614_zpstpn7c47q.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 9, 2017








Leftover rice -





  








IMG_20170108_182620_zpsrhxtoiqb.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 9, 2017


----------



## cheflayne

Basic dish was curried channa with potato and cabbage from Guyana, but with the addition of chicken, butternut squash, and cauliflower.





  








IMG_0285.JPG




__
cheflayne


__
Jan 10, 2017


----------



## flipflopgirl

cheflayne said:


> Basic dish was curried channa with potato and cabbage from Guyana, but with the addition of chicken, butternut squash, and cauliflower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0285.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> cheflayne
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 10, 2017


I worked with nurses from every corner of the planet and on pot luck days this seemed to show up every time.

Homey ... and like a good mac and chz hard to stop with just a small amt.... had to hide in the residents bunkhouse for a few zzzzs on occasion lol.

She also did this whole steamed fish with an amazing tomato sauce....hit every note and was amazingly fiery without being in your face.

We lost touch before she could have me over to learn that sauce....addictive....if you are out there Agnes and happen to see this....drop a dime!

Same email addy!

Another favorite was pancit...not for me all of that fiddly chopping but appreciate that there are those who don't mind all of the different (and tiny!) cuts.

Lucky for me one of the engineers at the fisherman's office loves me madly and he has his wifey make it for me a couple times a year lol.

She always sends it in a disposable aluminum pan....I figure it as a passive aggressive statement on her part.... maybe a dig on my sanitation or that she doesn't want something back that I have touched?

Her hubs is a village elder back home and has deeded me a small plot of ground if I should desire to retire to the Philippines.

Nice being adored.

mimi


----------



## jay lancaster

Gerra Pork, Caribbean lentils, & cucumber "salad".


----------



## dectra

Leftover cassoulet with Duck and Sausage


----------



## french fries

dectra said:


> Leftover cassoulet with Duck and Sausage


Hmmm cassoulet. I recently made one too:





  








Cassoulet.JPG




__
french fries


__
Jan 11, 2017


----------



## dectra

Frenchfries,

Your plate looks fantastic! Didn't think to snap a pic of mine....

I find it's better the next day; seems to meld together for a better flavor. Do miss the crunchy top on the second go-round. I've recently been experimenting with duck, and this is one recipe I've been able to utilize it very easily.


----------



## french fries

dectra said:


> I find it's better the next day; seems to meld together for a better flavor. Do miss the crunchy top on the second go-round. I've recently been experimenting with duck, and this is one recipe I've been able to utilize it very easily.


Thanks!!

How do you achieve the crunchy top? Do you add breadcrumbs? I know some people do but I didn't this time around. I just wait for the top to get dry and crackling and then I sink it into the sauce to thicken the sauce, tradition says you're supposed to repeat that operations a total of 7 times, but I usually just do it once or twice and find that's enough, probably because I'm not making such a big quantity.

I've never tried to use duck in my cassoulet, the only duck confit I get I bring back from France so I'm limited and I prefer to eat it on its own along with sautéed potatoes. If I lived in France I would definitely add duck confit to my cassoulet!!! That's the absolute best.

Now I'm hungry for cassoulet again. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## dectra

Frenchfries,

I used two packs of unflavored gelatin to the chicken stock, which I add to the beans. Insert the meats (for me duck and garlic sausage) so they are on the top of the pot before putting it in the oven to bake. About every 30 minutes I use a spoon to break the crust; it will reform slightly thicker each time and gets infused with the duck/sausage flavors.....

As for getting some duck, we're lucky to have a Balducci's near us; but in a pinch I've ordered confit duck from Amazon


----------



## mhatter-1

Pork blade steaks with red eye gravy




  








image.jpg




__
mhatter-1


__
Jan 12, 2017











  








image.jpg




__
mhatter-1


__
Jan 12, 2017











  








image.jpg




__
mhatter-1


__
Jan 12, 2017


----------



## mhatter-1

This looks &I sounds very tasty


----------



## dectra

Good Red Eye gravy is the bomb....but it always reminds me of Shrimp and Grits....not that that's a bad thing, mind you.


----------



## butzy

Salmon again,

Tomato based this time (the salmon is hidden under the tomato slices)





  








06 served.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 15, 2017


__
2


----------



## flipflopgirl

Way past time to consume all the nibbles left over from the this and that's I managed to prepare during the holidays.

Still feel pretty darn bad...allergies then flu now allergies again so when I woke up ravenous yesterday it was a very welcome sign.

Anyways.....the fisherman's waffles are awesome (translate it is one of 3 dishes he can accomplish and if I micromanage my portion it comes out edible).

An amalgamation of salted nuts (chopped) mixed into the batter with a handful of oatmeal and a quick spicy jam from dried berries and sour cherries ...the jam wanted orange but all I could find was a

jar of Tang so shrugged my shoulders and tossed in a couple of pinches...worked for me lol.

The cream went bad somehow so slathered my waffles with almost a stick of softened salted butter (seem to be craving salt) and ate all of the jam myself....greedy.

TWO full glasses of ice cold milk and a gallon of coffee.

After that an 18 hour nap.

mimi


----------



## mike9

Today was "Russia" so I made Ratner's vegetarian cabbage soup - a recipe by Russian Jews - and Piroshki - Russian for Knish, but with meat.  My Piroshki filling was kasha, leek and pork sausage.  My DIL who says ewe to cabbage made three trips to the well - she'll be regular tomorrow - LOL.  The Piroshki's were brilliant - simple, yet complex in flavor a real treat.  I experimented using pizza dough for half and ready made pie dough for the rest.  The pizza ones were like little calzones and the pie dough ones were thin, but both were good.  Next time I'm short on time I'll go back to fusing two pieces of croissant dough together - it works and is easier than making rough puff from scratch.  All in all it was a good day - someone's stroganoff was not cooked enough before the noodles were added (cheap beef was tough as leather), but someone else's Russian tea cookies were stellar.


----------



## queenbea917

I did some recipe testing last night for my client menu. It was "Empanada" night - smoky chipotle beef with onions, red peppers, poblano and potato with lime avocado sauce, homemade salsa fresca and dressed mango salad . . the bomb!

KC Top Nosh - Lenexa, Kansas





  








IMG_0950.JPG




__
queenbea917


__
Jan 16, 2017


----------



## mike9

My wife bought a ginormous package of chicken thighs the other day so I had to use some today. Coq au vin came to mind so . . . I deviated from the classic. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

I air dried the thighs after salting the skin and patted dry then did four in a cold pan skin side down and went to a medium heat. While they were rendering I blanched some salt pork then rinsed and halved and peeled some shallots (cheaper and tastier than pearls), cut some carrot and celery into thick sticks @ 1" long, and rough chopped a large clove of garlic and brushed and quartered 8oz. of crimini mushrooms. When the skins were crisp I removed from the frypan and drained the schmaltz for later use. Then browned the now cubed salt pork and when that was rendered added my veg sans shrooms, thyme and bay. After they wilted a bit I added the mushrooms, and sauteed on high heat then added brandy and ignited when that burned off I added butter and flour and did a quicky roux before added red wine and chicken stock. I let that reduce to half then added my thighs skin side up and half covered till done. I removed the thighs and brought a skillet to temp with some drippings and added two thighs skin side down to recrisp. I plated with a quinell of apple smoked bacon mashed potatoes. Delicious and much less time and work than the traditional method. I've made it before using the more traditional method and prefer this result with the craklin' type of skin.





  








IMG_20170116_185053_zpscvsu2la3.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 17, 2017


----------



## millionsknives

Whoever smelt it dealt it or so they say





  








DSC_0394.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 17, 2017


----------



## scott livesey

no pix.  pork loin chops, quick brown and warm oven.   potatoes home fried in pork chop drippings.  parsnips, turnips and carrots simmered with butter.

scott


----------



## butzy

Chicken thighs with homemade sourdough and tzatziki





  








01 on braai - coated with coriander-cumin-dried sm




__
butzy


__
Jan 18, 2017












  








04 as 03.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 18, 2017


----------



## peachcreek

Capture potpie.PNG




__
peachcreek


__
Jan 20, 2017








Chicken Pot Pie.

Next time I'll add more gravy to the mix- the filling came out a bit dry.

The short crust turned out awesome.


----------



## rpooley

2 martinis.

But while sipping, I'm making arroz con pollo for tomorrow.


----------



## french fries

rpooley said:


> 2 martinis.
> 
> But while sipping, I'm making arroz con pollo for tomorrow.


Tomorrow Schmomorow. Enjoy your Martinis. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## chefbuba

Chicken 
, veggie & orzo soup.


----------



## rpooley

French Fries said:


> Tomorrow Schmomorow. Enjoy your Martinis. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


Merci.

It's nice to be able to put something yummy together while I'm half in the can.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Peachcreek said:


> Capture potpie.PNG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> peachcreek
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 20, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Pot Pie.
> 
> Next time I'll add more gravy to the mix- the filling came out a bit dry.
> 
> The short crust turned out awesome.


Yes indeed...the crust is the best part...like fried chicken skin.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

Having trouble shaking that bug.

I had a crave on for Taco Bell so the fisherman stopped by and picked up "chalupas".

Fry bread .... heaven.

mimi


----------



## jay lancaster

Faux BBQ Chicken





  








20170119_175800-1.jpg




__
jay lancaster


__
Jan 20, 2017


----------



## mike9

flipflopgirl said:


> Having trouble shaking that bug.
> 
> I had a crave on for Taco Bell so the fisherman stopped by and picked up "chalupas".
> 
> Fry bread .... heaven.
> 
> mimi


I had a couple of their Sweet and Spicy tacos the other day. For $1 ea. they were tasty.

Getter better sooner.


----------



## french fries

Tonight we're doing our Franco-American (or is it Americano-French?) special: IN 'n OUT burgers and fries with a bottle of Côtes du Rhône. Shakes for the kids. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## millionsknives

If you are very french, the kids can have a little wine


----------



## french fries

MillionsKnives said:


> If you are very french, the kids can have a little wine


...and we can have a quiet time to ourselves!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## eastshores

Got a wok a while back that is some form of spun down cast iron so it's light weight. Tried it out tonight on some bok choy and thin sliced chuck steak. What I am really excited about is a sauce I found at the Asian market in town. This stuff is sooo good. I guess it's like a combination of things but the deep underlying notes of black pepper pair super well with beef





  








blackpeppersauce.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 21, 2017








I forgot I had some scallions to slice up but I'll probably use them as a garnish on the leftovers. I added some garlic chili sauce for a little heat and wok stir fried the meat and sauces first, then immediately put the chopped bok choy in so the liquid would kind of deglace the pan. I enjoyed it over some rice.





  








bokchoysteak.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 21, 2017


----------



## butzy

beef short ribs:

Been testing out different flavours:





  








05 they are done.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 22, 2017


----------



## steve tphc

Paella is a traditional dish of Valencia Spain. Authentic "arroz en paella" calls for the right pan and a thin blanket of special rice, which develops a crispy coating in contact with an enlarged cooking surface. To the natives of Spain, the most salient feature is what happens to* the rice - the star of the show*. Last night, we splurged and put on a cook-together. Standing over the stove, as the dish finished cooking, we removed the dish to a cold stone surface as the rice was "Perfect".





  








steves_Spanish_seafood_Paella_1_sharpened.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Jan 22, 2017


----------



## joeytwilight

0109171431.jpg




__
joeytwilight


__
Jan 22, 2017








Spanakopita


----------



## peachcreek

Capture foccsammich.PNG




__
peachcreek


__
Jan 22, 2017








Pesto veggie sandwich with artichokes and black olives on fresh out of the oven focaccia bread. Finished with a locally made raw milk Edam-style cheese then broiled till golden and bubbly.


----------



## eastshores

Peachcreek said:


> Capture foccsammich.PNG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> peachcreek
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 22, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesto veggie sandwich with artichokes and black olives on fresh out of the oven focaccia bread. Finished with a locally made raw milk Edam-style cheese then broiled till golden and bubbly.


That looks like a delicious inside out pizza!


----------



## french fries

I seared a bone-in pork butt in oil/butter with a dozen garlic cloves and some thyme, now it's braising in half-and-half with dijon mustard. I'm going to add a few baby red potatoes and quartered onions, and serve with sauteed mushrooms/garlic/parsley. And lots of bread to mop the now separated whey-sauce and milk curds.


----------



## joeytwilight

0122172110b~2.jpg




__
joeytwilight


__
Jan 23, 2017








Lemon-dill flounder, brownrice, and fresh root vegetables


----------



## mike9

Tonight's country for compound dinner was "Thailand".  Everyone made a delicious dish and managed to dumb down the heat for the children.  I made Larb Gai - chicken thighs, boned and skinned, chunked and blitzed with shallot, garlic, scallion, red and green peppers, fish sauce, sugar, sweet chili sauce, sesame oil, rice vinegar, oyster sauce, black pepper and sambal.  I chowed it in batches in a dry wok and served with boston lettuce leaves with cilantro as a garnish.  Really very good way to do chicken.


----------



## jay lancaster

20170123_201214.jpg




__
jay lancaster


__
Jan 24, 2017








Moo Goo Gai Pan over flat Ramen noodles.


----------



## chrislehrer

Discovered a lot of old meaty bones in the freezer: necks, backbones, tails. Made a big pot of Paul Prudhomme's pork backbone stew, though unfortunately I had to tone down the various peppers in deference to my 9-year-old daughter. Delicious, and I've got a big pot of brown stuff for everyone's lunches tomorrow... and probably the next day as well.

I'd show a picture, but seriously, it's a puddle of thick brown stuff with lumps in it.

(Mmmmmm, thick brown stuff with lumps.....)


----------



## mike9

I had leftover pulled venison from the weekend and a tube of croissant dough. I brunoied some mirepoix and garlic and sauteed with salt, pepper and thyme. I added leftover bacon mashed potatoes and the venison then made hand pies with the dough. Not perfect the triangles are harder to work with, but they are delicious.





  








IMG_20170124_190133_zpstsvdi6fc.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 25, 2017


----------



## eastshores

I'm on a health kick.. I actually started dieting about 4 days ago but knowing I was pressed for time I tried out some of the healthier frozen dinners. They've gotten the sodium down on them to an acceptable level.. I particularly enjoyed the healthy choice "cafe steamers". However .. I finally got caught up and bought 12 chicken breasts. Tonight was a cajun dry rub then roasted in the oven. Sauteed some spinach, garlic, and tomatoes in a little olive oil and finished with feta.





  








healthy.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jan 26, 2017


----------



## mike9

Spaghetti in white clam sauce with calamari and mussels. I added an egg yolk and grated cheese to the sauce to help it bind - delicious.





  








IMG_20170125_184658_zpsqtx8yn3c.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 26, 2017


----------



## millionsknives

short rib and quail egg pho





  








DSC_0431.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 26, 2017


----------



## jake t buds

Very impressive everyone. 

Looks amazing. I would be happy be a guest in your home. 

I'll bring good cheer, hopefully stimulating conversation, wine and/or liquor. 

As a matter of fact, I'm looking to do some traveling. 

I could stand a few weeks, month's (or years) of this kind of treatment.


----------



## millionsknives

Eating healthy-ish





  








15994900_10103245749044709_8133137195830086341_o.j




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 27, 2017












  








16179798_10103245748939919_4254992134691441303_o.j




__
millionsknives


__
Jan 27, 2017


----------



## mike9

@MillionsKnives - great looking spring rolls.

Grass fed Shell steaks are $2.99/lb. this week so I stocked up. I went through the bin to get steaks that were 1" thick and from the outer band with the nice fat cap and little mixed muscle.





  








IMG_20170127_153029_zps0sy8wucg.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 28, 2017








Cooked souse vid in a bag with smashed garlic, black pepper, evoo and thyme @ 129F for an hour. Then into a screaming hot skillet till I got a chocolate colored glaze on one side then flipped for just a sear on the other. Bag, resting juices, butter and a little port made for a nice topping sauce while resting. Russet potato nuked, halved, scored, salt and pepper and into a small skillet with butter and dripping and weight it down with a pot till it's crisp then flip to finish. Salad was Romaine and a double Gloucester with chive, evoo and lime juice. I've been craving a steak dinner lately and this did no disappoint !!! Perfect medium rare through and through with an excellent crust. Add a crispy potato and what's not to like????





  








IMG_20170127_182040_zpsw4hvrr4x.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 28, 2017


----------



## butzy

chicken.....

(in progress and no finished picture....)





  








IMG_20170127_185939611.jpg




__
butzy


__
Jan 29, 2017


----------



## mhatter-1

Mike9 you are making me drool with the coq au vin! Mashed potatoes sound brilliant, I haven't been in the kitchen much due to we are in the middle of moving. cannot wait to get back in there! I have a question, what technique do you use to matchstick carrots? My way almost ended up in the emergency room!!


----------



## mhatter-1

Going to try hamburgers with a Cajun butter marinade mixed in, along with onions.


----------



## artful foodie

16195778_10212153928911441_1396820397325931494_n.j




__
artful foodie


__
Jan 30, 2017








Dinner tonight is just me, so it's a tuna melt, doritos and vitamin water. Cooking for myself, so I'm happy with pretty much anything in the fridge. Yesterday? Cooking for friends, that's different.

Nice mixed greens salad with a lemon caper vinaigrette, Mediterranean stew (definitely with a Spanish slant) and the 'K', named after my oldest son's nickname (yes, just 'K'). His favorite sandwich consisting of turkey, ham, muenster, cole slaw, tomato and Dijon mayo on a toasted brioche roll. Spell check is annoying. Not worried about caps..


----------



## mike9

Today's compound dinner country was Peru. Pretty interesting so I opted for Peruvian chicken with green sauce and blue and pink potatoes. Oh and Pisco Sours as a beverage.

No rotisserie so I spatchcocked the chicken and applied the seasoning rub and let it rest for several hours. (I made the rub and green sauce the day before). I quartered the potatoes the long way and kept a little of the spice mix and added additional olive oil, salt, pepper and tossed the potatoes in that. I transferred everything to my biggest sheet pan so I could cook the chicken and potatoes at the same time.





  








IMG_20170129_155801_zps8h9ow6hq.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 30, 2017








After the chicken rested I boned everything, but the legs, thighs and wings and served over the potatoes with green sauce on the side.

Ready to pack up and go next door - Pisco, lime juice/simple syrup mix and egg whites. That went into a blender with lots of ice - 3 parts Pisco to one part each lime juice, simple syrup and egg whites. Sure gets frothy, but really delicious. I'll be making more of these for sure.





  








IMG_20170129_174001_zps2rlu5y36.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 30, 2017


----------



## french fries

Mike9 said:


> Today's compound dinner country was Peru. Pretty interesting so I opted for Peruvian chicken with green sauce and blue and pink potatoes.


That looks freakin' awesome. I want to make that! And the virgin cocktail sounds delicious too.


----------



## mike9

Thanks - it was awesome.  Next Sunday is Italy, but I encouraged everyone to NOT make the usual like lasagna, pizza, etc.  Personally I want to make squid ink gnocchi with a slow cooked squid stew as a sauce.

Anyway I was lazy tonight and made grilled ham and cheese on organic unsalted sprouted wheat bread.  I used American, a parmesan/cheddar mix with some stilton and smoked gruyere.  Served with cornichons and chips.  A glass of cabernet sauvignon to wash it down didn't hurt either.  So ooy and gooy, but - it never occurred to me to take a picture.


----------



## experimenter

I don't have a photo. 

I made coleslaw and chicken. But in the slaw I added a can of kidney beans, rinsed, I wanted protein and I like 'em. And in the sauce, I did 1 C of mayo, 2.5 T fresh meyer lemon juice, 1 T sugar, and 2 T fish collagen [for the protein] It was really really really good and I'm going to make it and eat it the rest of my days. I also heated up pre cooked chicken and had that as the hot part of the meal. Reishi coffee after.


----------



## gueuze dude

This was fresh fried speckled trout with a crawfish cream sauce, using fresh LA tails. With the leftovers, I added parmesan cheese and hollowed out a loaf of french bread made crawfish bread.





  








8D7C0044-61FC-40F2-A09D-509F21152A4D_zpsaelvlcvy.j




__
gueuze dude


__
Jan 31, 2017












  








647CC2F3-7AC8-40C7-84D1-B609B3136D83_zpsvvcsjwvs.j




__
gueuze dude


__
Jan 31, 2017


----------



## mike9

It's a soup kind of day today and I had veg and leftover steak so I made Faux Pho. Not so so faux the broth went 44hrs. Shaved carrot, celery, sliced bok choy, red pepper, rice stick and nori. I let the veg steep in the broth seasoned with fish sauce, sambal and hondashi a while then ladled over the noodles and nori. Oh my it was fortifying.





  








IMG_20170131_125233_zpsfaaei2uc.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 31, 2017












  








IMG_20170131_125100_zpsux5k205o.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jan 31, 2017


----------



## luvpie

thinking tonight we'll do soup as well. 
love a cozy soup: full of potatoes, chicken tenders, Italian spiced sausage, corn, string beans, green and yellow zucchini slices, seasonings, rich deep flavored home made vegetable stock. home made garlic bread plus simple 3 ingredient salad with home made ranch.
enjoy your hump day [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## french fries

Thinking about tonight, probably keep it simple, pasta with mushrooms, bacon and cream, lots of grated cheese. Grilled chicken would go great with that!!


----------



## rpooley

Fried rice.  The fridge was getting full of leftovers.


----------



## mike9

Ribs and a pan fried russet.





  








IMG_20170204_181903_zpsciso4dp7.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 5, 2017


----------



## french fries

Stuck in a hotel (business trip), nibbling on fried chicken strips and chips... which when I ordered I assumed meant fries... but no, they're chips, just warm. Meh. Can't wait to get back home.


----------



## chefbuba

Tri tip, au gratin spuds and carrot slaw.


----------



## eastshores

French Fries said:


> but no, they're chips, just warm. Meh. Can't wait to get back home.


You mean the house made.. artisan chips fried in duck fat and dusted with truffle?! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## mike9

My contribution to "Italy" compound dinner/game day. Muffuletta Stromboli -





  








IMG_20170205_171121_zpswpcj79iv.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 6, 2017











  








IMG_20170205_175032_zps1jdhgrod.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 6, 2017











  








IMG_20170205_182238_zpsv3zh84bo.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 6, 2017


----------



## peachcreek

Capturepizza5.PNG




__
peachcreek


__
Feb 6, 2017








pizza from last night


----------



## rpooley

Mike9 said:


> My contribution to "Italy" compound dinner/game day. Muffuletta Stromboli -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170205_171121_zpswpcj79iv.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 6, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170205_175032_zps1jdhgrod.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 6, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170205_182238_zpsv3zh84bo.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 6, 2017


Very nice.

I made pesto with spaghetti, broccoli, genoise with blueberry filling and white chocolate glaze


----------



## luvpie

love the looks of the Stromboli


----------



## luvpie

as others were I was busy in the kitchen of SB Sunday making:
CopyCat Clones of Cinna-Bons (disappointed in how they turned out and need help with what I musta done wrong)
sweet'n'sour meatballs with a sauce to die for that I made in my professional rice cooker


----------



## steve tphc

I swear you could cook doorknobs and they would be delicious with Sweet and Sour Sauce. I cook authentic Chinese when I am in a usual mood, but every so often, I going to need a Sweet and Sour Pork fix.

Serve over Thai Jasmine rice and garnish with Cilantro and maybe Chinese Garlic chives.





  








sweet_and_sour_pork1.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Feb 7, 2017












  








Steves_sweet_and_sour_pork2.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Feb 7, 2017


----------



## chefbuba

Pasties. 




  








IMG_1482.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 8, 2017











  








IMG_1485.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 8, 2017











  








IMG_1486.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 8, 2017


----------



## chefross

Chefbuba, you're my hero......


----------



## koukouvagia

I admit I don't come to this thread often because it leaves me so hungry. Here are some stuff I've been eating lately 




  








IMG_4986.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 8, 2017











  








IMG_4876.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 8, 2017











  








IMG_4846.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 8, 2017











  








IMG_4604.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Feb 8, 2017


----------



## kpipes

That Muffaletta Stromboli looks like absolute heaven! I made Buffalo Chicken Stuffed Corn Bubbles for Superbowl Sunday, but I'm thinking of changing them up after looking at this and turning them into Stromboli Bites!





  








corn bubbles.jpg




__
kpipes


__
Feb 8, 2017


----------



## cookingjonny12

Mole with tostadas didn't have chicken so I used pork it was delicious topped with some purple onion in lemon. That's it


----------



## mike9

Bone in breasts were .99 cents/lb. this week and today happens to be "France" day at compound dinner. Seemed appropriate to make coq au vin.





  








IMG_20170212_171041_zpspi6tol5o.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 12, 2017


----------



## teamfat

Karen and I decided to go out for Valentine's dinner tonight, we'll be busy on the 14th. Went to Kyoto, a Japanese place that has been around a LONG time. She had the teriyaki salmon.





  








karen_kyoto.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Feb 13, 2017








Me, I opted for some udon noodles with chicken, seafood, veggies and egg.





  








udon.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Feb 13, 2017








It was a huge bowl of stuff. The broth was delightful, the noodles were fat, soft and the perfect texture. The fake seafood did not impress me. The tempura shrimp on the top were real shrimp at least.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

I made Valentine's Day dinner tonight. Spaghetti in squid ink sauce with lobster tails. These are cold water tails and were $4.99/lb. I cooked them dry in a small frypan with a lid. The water than came off them went into the sauce. I sliced them in half and finished in a compound butter. They are like sea-candy. The inky dish was delish and was garnished with parsley and chopped pistachios.





  








IMG_20170213_183003_zpsozch5en6.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 14, 2017


----------



## rpooley

@Mike9 Nice! Lobster here also, I'll try to get a pic but I always forget.

Menu:

Champagne
Roasted cauliflower soup shooters (cold) with bacon flecks and garlic chip

Whole steamed lobster

Linguini with garlic and red pepper

Broccolini

Drouhin chablis

Chocolates


----------



## millionsknives

Valentines day dinner for one - a peat bog on fire





  








DSC_0464.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Feb 15, 2017


----------



## brianshaw

I love the bottling date. We celebrating in similar fashion right now! The Glenlivet. But my glass is smaller.


----------



## rpooley

@MillionsKnives Excellent.


----------



## rpooley

How in the world do people remember to take pictures?  I'm always "Dinner's ready, it's hot, let's go."


----------



## millionsknives

rpooley said:


> How in the world do people remember to take pictures? I'm always "Dinner's ready, it's hot, let's go."


If it wasn't for fake internet points, I would be eating boxed mac and cheese


----------



## koukouvagia

@Mike9 that looks delicious. I just realized I've never cooked lobster. Sounds like I should embark on a new adventure.

@rpooley for me it's just a habit because I like to post regularly on my instagram account. Plus I always take the time to plate things nicely even if I don't end up sharing my picture - not that I'm good at plating, but I do like to make the effort and once the effort is made I naturally reach for the camera.

@MillionsKnives what are fake internet points?


----------



## millionsknives

Koukouvagia said:


> @MillionsKnives what are fake internet points?


Depends where you are. Facebook likes, imgur upvotes, instagram hearts, cheftalk rep. A social media consultant would call them engagement or interactions. Things that are really meaningless and impossible to monetize but we want to collect them anyway.


----------



## koukouvagia

MillionsKnives said:


> Depends where you are. Facebook likes, imgur upvotes, instagram hearts, cheftalk rep. A social media consultant would call them engagement or interactions. Things that are really meaningless and impossible to monetize but we want to collect them anyway.


Actually, for businesses it is absolutely possible to monetize this. The social media platform is very important to my personal business. I'm not in the food business but I have a separate foodie account and follow many chefs, restaurants, and food bloggers. They would not spend the time, energy and resources into it if it did not benefit their business. So I wouldn't call that fake.


----------



## rpooley

Leftovers and gin.


----------



## mike9

We went to some friends house and there were 10 of us.  We enjoyed a nice shrimp cocktail then slow cooked venison leg, string beans with garlic and almonds, carrots, potatoes from the roasting pan and a chocolate cake with vanilla bean ice cream for desert.  A really nice Prosecco and plenty of wine to go around too.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Osso buco for the entree tonight. Getting ready to put in the oven





  








20170219_132528_zpsdfmssh0s_edit_1487537513924_zps




__
mcgreggor57


__
Feb 19, 2017


----------



## mike9

Tonight's compound dinner was Australia so I did a quick google search and found ground kangaroo meat about 30 minutes from me.  I made kangaroo sliders on Hawaiian roles, someone made Aussie meat pie, another a tuna bake.  Everything was really good and it was a big success.  

'Roo is allot like venison - very lean.  With a fat count of 1 gram per 4 ounces it needs added fat so I blitzed 4oz. of pork back fat for the two lbs. of 'Roo I had.  It could have used more, but I didn't want to dilute the flavor of the meat.  It wasn't cheap, but it was an experience most who were there will never have again.


----------



## mike9

A simple Spaghetti a la Carbonara tonight. Bacon, pasta, eggs, cheese, black pepper - what's not to like?





  








IMG_20170221_182802_zpsy7czocvy.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 22, 2017


----------



## french fries

Mike9 said:


> A simple Spaghetti a la Carbonara tonight. Bacon, pasta, eggs, cheese, black pepper - what's not to like?


A classic in my family. Love it. Yours looks very good. And you certainly have the right plates - sorry bowls - which I don't, I usually serve them in flat plates....

Do you know the origins of Carbonara? I suppose you do, but just in case, or for others, it's an interesting one. The legend goes..... some Americans went to Italy. For breakfast, they asked for eggs, bacon and toast, which the Italian restaurateur wouldn't do. So instead, they started preparing a pasta dish with the American breakfast ingredients. Thus was born, pasta carbonara.

No idea how much truth there is to it, but that's a cool story. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## mike9

It's a post war dish from the area around Rome.  One theory is after the liberation people were given GI rations like powdered eggs, etc.  The truth is there are so many stories about its origin that no one really knows for sure.  What I do know for sure is it is delicious.


----------



## teamfat

Carbonara - refers top coal miners, right?

mjb.


----------



## mike9

There's that story too, but the dish shows up post WWII there is nothing on the books before hand that I know of.


----------



## mike9

Tonights compound country was *Chile*. These are getting better and better - I made *"Pastel de Choklo"* which is their verion of a "shepherds pie". Choklo is corn so I made a layered dish adapting the traditional way using Beef Chorizo instead of just beef and I think that's about it. Onion, garlic, chorizo, cumin, paprika layered with olives, raisins, boiled egg, grilled chicken and topped with a corn "budin" and baked - oh my was it a hit. Here's the story in pictures.





  








IMG_20170226_155915_zpsgyhdcilf.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 27, 2017











  








IMG_20170226_160046_zpseqa32b9y.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 27, 2017











  








IMG_20170226_160455_zpscy3vvlo7.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 27, 2017











  








IMG_20170226_171715_zpsztsfuvz0.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 27, 2017








Here's what's left - enough for grandson's lunch tomorrow - LOL.





  








IMG_20170226_183152_zpsim6mffmo.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 27, 2017


----------



## rpooley

Mike9 said:


> Tonights compound country was *Chile*. These are getting better and better - I made *"Pastel de Choklo"* which is their verion of a "shepherds pie". Choklo is corn so I made a layered dish adapting the traditional way using Beef Chorizo instead of just beef and I think that's about it. Onion, garlic, chorizo, cumin, paprika layered with olives, raisins, boiled egg, grilled chicken and topped with a corn "budin" and baked - oh my was it a hit. Here's the story in pictures.


Looks great!

We had roasted cauliflower soup and brussels sprouts.


----------



## mike9

I sliced, trimmed and pounded some pork loin medallions then made a binder with Italian dressing and mayo then into seasoned bread crumbs. Served them over a red pepper risotto with a salad.





  








IMG_20170228_182828_zpsn9oimomj.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 1, 2017


----------



## chrislehrer

Leftovers!




  








image.jpeg




__
chrislehrer


__
Mar 1, 2017


----------



## blackfish

I didn't take a photo but I made chicken breast stuffed with mint, parsley, cheese and garlic and wrapped in bacon. Yum Yum. Also a garden salad.


----------



## mike9

When you buy Taco fixin's you need to eat some Tacos. Wednesday was Pork Tacos -





  








IMG_20170301_184530_zpsqbmni66e.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 2, 2017








Last night was Shrimp Tacos - Ole!


----------



## chrislehrer

image.jpeg




__
chrislehrer


__
Mar 4, 2017







Potato shells stuffed with coarse mash mixed with persillade, into which raw salmon cubes are embedded. Sprinkled with fresh crumbs mixed with more persillade, and baked very hot. Delicious! (Adapted from an idea I got from Pépin, Heart and Soul)


----------



## mike9

Tonights compound dinner was China - I made General Tso's Chicken - 2-1/2 lbs. of General Tso's chicken. We also had beef and broccoli, ginger chicken, egg cakes, and almond cookies - all made home made. Everything was delicious! My only complaint was by the time we got the Tso to the Tsite the crunch was gone - just like take out - go figure.





  








IMG_20170305_180826_zps15ntnm8p.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 6, 2017











  








IMG_20170305_180845_zpsjav51kym.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 6, 2017












  








IMG_20170305_180832_zps21cgheoj.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 6, 2017


----------



## misschief

This weekend was spent making meals for the freezer. Over the course of Saturday and Sunday, I made Cottage Pie (5 foil pans), Beef Enchiladas (4 foil pans of 3 enchiladas each and one pan of 2), and 6 foil pans of lasagna plus enough for my lunch at work tomorrow. The fifth pan of Enchiladas had only 2 enchiladas so it became dinner tonight, along with a side of Mexican rice and some corn. Pics didn't happen, unfortunately.


----------



## butzy

Stir fried noodles with pickled onions.

Normally I would have it with a fried egg on top, but I had run out of eggs...





  








02 plated.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 6, 2017


----------



## chefbuba

Burgers & tots.


----------



## flipflopgirl

chefbuba said:


> Burgers & tots.


I caught this post from the corner of my eye and my mind skipped the burgers and went straight to tots (as in toddlers).

Maybe I need to go back to bed lol.

mimi


----------



## laurenlulu

IMG_20170307_181454.jpg




__
laurenlulu


__
Mar 8, 2017








Take out Chicken Pho and stuffed chicken wings. The description said pork, crab and mushrooms but it tasted like spicy sausage. Delicious!


----------



## lukelevi

Homemade Chicken shawarma!


----------



## lukelevi

Tonight I am making Tibetan food!


----------



## butzy

Lukelevi said:


> Tonight I am making Tibetan food!


Recipe and pictures please !!!!!

Pork ribs for me





  








03.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 10, 2017


----------



## teamfat

This thread is now just over 5 years old. And still going on.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

I made Sloppy Joe's and Tater Tots + a really nice salad.  Had some friends over for a "school daze dinner".  I use Chef John's Sloppy Joe recipe - it's the best I've found.


----------



## lukelevi

image.jpeg




__
lukelevi


__
Mar 10, 2017











  








image.jpeg




__
lukelevi


__
Mar 10, 2017











  








image.jpeg




__
lukelevi


__
Mar 10, 2017


----------



## lukelevi

Recipe of the momo. Fillings. 
1 lb Ground meat ( any kind)
Little more then 1/2 lb red onions
2tb ginger
1tb soy sauce 
If can add green onion, if you have 
Salt, according to your taste. 

Mix everything in a bowl. Put 11/2 tb spoons of filling in the wrappers and you need to bind them. Or you can also make a pouch bag style. You can buy at the oriental market.


----------



## mike9

Today's country was Germany.  I made a dish using pork belly, onion, red cabbage, sauerkraut, dried cherries and apricot, apple cider vinegar, fresh bratwurst and a little lager.  It is quite delicious.


----------



## mishkawy

This is my first post here 
I made 7 beef burgers today for family and friends with cheese and home made big mac sauce. And potato wedges on the side which everyone loved.
Turned out juicy and tasted fantastic actually.. yay me 
If anyone wants the instructions for the wedges or the perfect burgers and the sauce or even the sweet relish that is used in the sauce, just ask and I will be happy to write it down for you


----------



## french fries

Mishkawy said:


> This is my first post here /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> I made 7 beef burgers today for family and friends with cheese and home made big mac sauce. And potato wedges on the side which everyone loved.
> Turned out juicy and tasted fantastic actually.. yay me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif
> If anyone wants the instructions for the wedges or the perfect burgers and the sauce or even the sweet relish that is used in the sauce, just ask and I will be happy to write it down for you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


At first I read that you'd made 7lbs of beef burger... I thought "way to join the forum - what a first post"!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

I for one would love to hear your tricks/recipes for wedges, burgers and burger sauce, please do share. Thanks!


----------



## millionsknives

French Fries said:


> At first I read that you'd made 7lbs of beef burger... I thought "way to join the forum - what a first post"!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif
> 
> I for one would love to hear your tricks/recipes for wedges, burgers and burger sauce, please do share. Thanks!


I think about this every time I grind meat. What if I just made one giant _____ meatball, burger, etc


----------



## mishkawy

MillionsKnives said:


> I think about this every time I grind meat. What if I just made one giant _____ meatball, burger, etc


Haha imagine that!

Well, I am no pro by any means. I get my recipes from all over the internet and I add or remove things from the recipe and maybe do a couple of changes myself.

Ok, so the burgers were about a quarter lb each I think (I work in kg not lbs so I am not very sure).

I had to make sure that the beef had enough fat in it, I do not know how much fat was in the ground beef, but I do not think it was less than 20% at least. Which is great for me, my family does not like fat. So I did not allow anyone in the kitchen when I was cooking, when they ate it they said it was great and I kept the fat secret to myself 

The burger was cooked the normal classic way: Medium heat, do not add any oil (the fat will be enough), about 3 minutes each side (depending on how you like it) and salt and pepper on each side while cooking. (I also toasted the buns with a little bit of butter).

To have a nice layer of melted cheese on top of the burgers I waited until there is only about a minute left, and I added two slices of cheese on each burger patty, added a very small amount of water and covered quickly for about 10 or 15 seconds. And voila! melted cheese!

The trick for me was the sauce, I got this from a couple of sources including a video where an Executive Chef at McDondald's explained how you can make a version of the big mac sauce with ingredients that are available at any local grocery store.

*The Sauce:*

Mayo + Mustard + Sweet pickle relish (recipe follows) + Garlic powder + Onion powder + Paprika + a little bit of White wine vinegar ( I used White Vinegar). Mix well.

*The Sweet Pickle Relish (I actually never heard of it before I tried to make this sauce):*

Ingredients:

1- 4 cups chopped onions.

2- 2 cups chopped cucumbers.

3- 1 cup green pepper.

4- 1/4 cup salt.

5- 3.5 cups sugar.

6- 2 cups cider vinegar.

7- 1 tbsp celery seed.

8- 1 tbsp mustard seed.

Directions:

1- Combine cucumbers + peppers + onions + salt. And cover with cold water and let it rest for 2 hours at least.

2- Drain thoroughly, very important to press out all liquid with your hand.

3- Combine sugar + vinegar + celery seed + mustard seed. Bring to a boil and make sure the sugar is dissolved.

4- Add the drained vegetables and bring to a boil again for 10 minutes.

5- Pack into jars and leave about 1/4 inch empty space at the top.

*Potato Wedges:*

It is very simple, but it took more than an hour and half for me to be fully cooked, I am not sure if I did something wrong, or I used the wrong type of potatoes.

I basically cut 4 potatoes to 12 wedges each, and mixed with my hand with olive oil, onion powder, garlic powder, salt, pepper and paprika.

I placed the potatoes on a baking sheet that had some sprinkled oil on it to make sure potatoes do not stick.

I read that it takes about 25 or 30 minutes to cook.. It took me more than an hour and a half on 220 degrees C! (425 degrees F)

Does not matter, it tasted great in the end and everyone loved it 

Wow.. well that was a long post!


----------



## rpooley

MillionsKnives said:


> I think about this every time I grind meat. What if I just made one giant _____ meatball, burger, etc


Uh, isn't that meatloaf? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## rpooley

Pork chops, creamed spinach, green beans, pears


----------



## steve tphc

What a cliché, but today I cooked an Old fashion Corned beef from Cosco. Adding extra coriander seeds, 10 bay leaves, black and red pepper, 4 quarts of water, the corned beef and simmered on low for five hours. Red potatoes and the cabbage added the last hour. Just French mustard and some butter on the vegetables all that was needed.





  








st-patricks-day.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Mar 17, 2017


----------



## mike9

I had some fresh brats left over and some escarole so I made soup with those and a half cup of fire roasted tomatoes, a bag of chicken stock out of the freezer, mira poix, cannellini, etc, etc. I took the bratwursts and turned them into Italian meatballs and man oh man was it good - it be even on better Monday. I served it with toasted baguette slices with compound butter and grated pecorino and a drizzle of evoo.





  








IMG_20170318_190623_zpswngsusgl.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 19, 2017


----------



## rpooley

Bread stuffed with fish and mushrooms, brussels sprouts, caramel pears with black pepper and parmesan


----------



## mikki donaldson

My Husband took me and our kids out to eat at Mugshots. The food was great but the silverware was dirty, so for that i give them a 3/5


----------



## norcalbaker59

Well after cooking and baking the past 3 days, I just didn't feel like eating a full meal. So leftovers were put in the freezer and I made peanut butter, jelly, and banana sandwich son toasted gluten free bread.


----------



## rpooley

Fried rice. We needed to empty the fridge.

Diced carrots

2 eggs

Garlic and red pepper cooked in schmaltz and olive oil

Rice

Oyster sauce, soy sauce, sherry

Leftover green beans (butter, salt, pepper)

Diced leftover pork chops

About 3/4 cup leftover mushroom risotto

Mongolian fire oil

Gin martini

I finally remembered a pic





  








IMG_3436.JPG




__
rpooley


__
Mar 20, 2017


----------



## mikki donaldson

My mother gets frozen meals delivered to her and they are pretty much bland - okay - they are nasty entrees.  I used to throw them away, but then I decided I'm wasting food and that's a shame... what can I do to beef these meals up?  I started bagging the corn together, the mixed veggies, the potatoes and the foods that we normally eat.  Once I had enough for a meal, I'd cooked them like I would normally with seasoning and they didn't taste so bad.  One day, she wanted some okra but we were out - since I didn't want to hear why you let us run out of okra, I found some broccoli from one of the meals and fried it.  It was green - she can't really see that well so I served it to her.  She didn't know the difference and gave me thumbs up.  I know you're probably saying - shame on me but hey, can't blame me for trying to please an 85-year-old lady now can ya? She was happy but when she finished eating - she asked if I did anything different, the okra tasted differed but she like it and to me, that's all that matters.


----------



## norcalbaker59

Mikki Donaldson said:


> My mother gets frozen meals delivered to her and they are pretty much bland - okay - they are nasty entrees. I used to throw them away, but then I decided I'm wasting food and that's a shame... what can I do to beef these meals up? I started bagging the corn together, the mixed veggies, the potatoes and the foods that we normally eat. Once I had enough for a meal, I'd cooked them like I would normally with seasoning and they didn't taste so bad. One day, she wanted some okra but we were out - since I didn't want to hear why you let us run out of okra, I found some broccoli from one of the meals and fried it. It was green - she can't really see that well so I served it to her. She didn't know the difference and gave me thumbs up. I know you're probably saying - shame on me but hey, can't blame me for trying to please an 85-year-old lady now can ya? She was happy but when she finished eating - she asked if I did anything different, the okra tasted differed but she like it and to me, that's all that matters.


[emoji]129303[/emoji] You're a loving daughter[emoji]129303[/emoji]


----------



## mike9

I did a Keller style roast chicken and stuffed the cavity with parsley and Keller style preserved lemon slices. The outside got a healthy dose of salt, pepper and thyme. While it was roasting my wife picked up a pint of brown ride from the Chinese place in town. Holland pepper, scallion, tomato, garlic, steamed broccoli and a sauce I made. I chilled the rice in the freezer and when the chicken came out of the oven I heated up the wok and did the chow with coconut oil. Really tasty meal and leftovers to boot - woo hoo!!





  








IMG_20170321_185703_zpsic5obtdz.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 22, 2017


----------



## sidediva

What is blueberry demi and is it something to put on the tenderloin?


----------



## cheflayne

sidediva said:


> What is blueberry demi and is it something to put on the tenderloin?


This would be a little easier to answer if we knew what it is in reference to...? I scrolled back a couple of pages and didn't see anything pertaining to blueberry demi, but to wing it a bit...demi refers to demi glace which is a rich brown sauce in classical French cuisine. Depending upon the tenderloin used, for instances a pork tenderloin, blueberries could be incorporated into the sauce with probably favorable results.


----------



## french fries

cheflayne said:


> This would be a little easier to answer if we knew what it is in reference to...?


http://www.cheftalk.com/t/69652/what-did-you-have-for-dinner#post_380970


----------



## sidediva

tlgcchef said:


> Pan seared Pork tenderloin with a blueberry demi, roasted fingerlings and baby carrots. A bottle of Alpine Beer co. Duet to wash it all down.


What is blueberry demi and did you place it on the tenderloin?


----------



## sidediva

Sorry still learning how to use this site. This was on What did you have for dinner by  tlgcchef. Thanks for your patience


----------



## chefbuba

Cheflayne answered your question above.


----------



## steve tphc

" blueberry demi" Its a sauce!

Auguste Escoffier (1846-1935) was the first great star of modern cooking. Acknowledged during his lifetime as the greatest chef in the world - See more at: http://www.bloomsbury.com/us/escoffier-9781852855260/#sthash.HmMNeJGv.dpuf

The Escoffier cookbook is also an authority on Sauces, which is the signature of French cookery. The "Saucier", is described in Ferdinand Point's _Ma Gastronomie __as "the Picasso of the kitchen." _

The Demi-glaze is fundamental to rich sauces especially for meat or fowl. This reduction usually starts with veal stock and is often combined with wine, port, cognac, and any number of vegetables and even fruit to enhance the richness and diversity of flavors. The most famous of the demi-glaze based sauce is Robert Sauce derived from the classic French Espagnole sauce.


----------



## lukelevi

IMG_5937.JPG




__
lukelevi


__
Mar 24, 2017







Just finished making ganache cake for tomorrow's party.


----------



## sidediva

Beautiful!


----------



## lagom

Didn't have it in any of us to cook so out to the local pizza joint.





  








IMG_2967.JPG




__
lagom


__
Mar 24, 2017








However, the cheese fairy came calling today a boy was he a welcome guest.





  








IMG_2975.JPG




__
lagom


__
Mar 24, 2017


----------



## addytheace

I tried cooking a steak but ended up burning it. instead i ate some peanuts and decided to call it a useless soulless day


----------



## steve tphc

Only tolerate the abstinence so long, then I long for something worth eating. I made four apricot-pineapple empanadas baked until golden brown with a little less sugar and more lemon juice  to re-enforce the twang of the pineapple. I am bad but they were cross-eye good.


----------



## yeller

Pan Pizza PH Clone 14" Monster feeds 6. 38mm Boars Head Natural Casing. 60/40 Mozz/Prov with added Munster for fun.





  








IMG_20170113_181034005.jpg




__
yeller


__
Mar 26, 2017











  








IMG_20170113_181536113.jpg




__
yeller


__
Mar 26, 2017











  








IMG_20170113_181150536.jpg




__
yeller


__
Mar 26, 2017












  








IMG_20170113_181712314.jpg




__
yeller


__
Mar 26, 2017


----------



## dectra

Sheppard's Pie....





  








IMG_0070.JPG




__
dectra


__
Mar 27, 2017


----------



## chefbuba

Lasagna from last night. 




  








image.jpeg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 27, 2017











  








image.jpeg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 27, 2017


----------



## millionsknives

After a weekend of wedding stuff and a miso making class I find I have nothing in my fridge. It's rainy and cold.

Miso caramel hot toddy...





  








DSC_0544.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 28, 2017


----------



## 2 hobbits

Teriyaki Salmon and a strawberry pie for dessert. Forgot to take a pic of the salmon but my wife snapped one of the pie yum!




  








IMG_0043.JPG




__
2 hobbits


__
Mar 29, 2017


----------



## dectra

I misread your post and thought it said Salmon AND Strawberry Pie......yikes!


----------



## summer57

> I misread your post and thought it said Salmon AND Strawberry Pie......yikes!


----------



## 2 hobbits

Oh, believe me... I've had many misfires in my day , this wasn't one of them. Salmon came out perfect. Strawberry pie was awesome, but could have used some rhubarb.[emoji]127827[/emoji]


----------



## mike9

Yesterday's country was Poland so without trying to be cliche everyone made something different. For my part I found the perfect potato pancake recipe and they are not greasy!!! They are delicious and come from Jenny Jones on her youtube channel 



. I made a big batch because extra folks were coming to compound dinner yesterday. I also cooked a very nice kielbasa and a kizka in lacto fermented cabbage I made back in February. To that I added chopped onion sauteed in butter with a healthy sprinkling of smoked paprika, dried cherries and apricot. I served the pancakes with granny smith apple sauce and sour cream and I made fresh mustard for the meat items. Other people brought dill pickle soup, borscht, etc. I also provided some Luksusowa vodka which is a potato vodka made in Poland. All in all it was a great meal. Looking forward to next week - Japan.


----------



## rpooley

Sub sandwich and homemade marshmallows





  








IMG_3444.JPG




__
rpooley


__
Apr 4, 2017


----------



## rpooley

MillionsKnives said:


> After a weekend of wedding stuff and a miso making class I find I have nothing in my fridge. It's rainy and cold.
> 
> Miso caramel hot toddy...


Cha ching!


----------



## butzy

Pork chops





  








05 almost ready.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 4, 2017








With a mielie





  








07 served.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 4, 2017


----------



## koukouvagia

Blueberrie demi would go well with duck and game!


----------



## roch

Carbonara...


----------



## mishkawy

I made Cordon Bleu that turned out really good. My wife went crazy, she really loved them 




  








17807093_10154935773976265_537264496_n.jpg




__
mishkawy


__
Apr 5, 2017











  








17820825_10154935774261265_1093519680_n.jpg




__
mishkawy


__
Apr 5, 2017











  








17821158_10154935774296265_451385981_n.jpg




__
mishkawy


__
Apr 5, 2017







On the side I made some classic pasta.


----------



## chrislehrer

image.jpeg




__
chrislehrer


__
Apr 5, 2017







Steak au poivre over mushrooms, braised Boston lettuce, fennel-apple salad.


----------



## chefbuba

Drawing on my inner Texan, Chicken fried steak, smashed potatoes and cream gravy. 




  








image.jpeg




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 6, 2017











  








image.jpeg




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 6, 2017











  








image.jpeg




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 6, 2017


----------



## mike9

Venison chops, potatoes large diced, boiled then fried, eggs, and rye toast with garlic butter - yum.





  








ada40273-157b-47eb-8268-378ca69e14ee_zps1cxgygfh.j




__
mike9


__
Apr 6, 2017


----------



## nia nia

I love cooking and cook when I have time, recently i came across with the a very interesting cooking site, it provides all kinds of  vegetable, meat, fish recipes  and the food cooked according to those recipes  is mouthwatering and easy to cook.Easy cooking recipes are unlimited at menufair.com


----------



## misstiffie

mrmexico25 said:


> Tofu and beef? Sounds interesting. I've only had enjoyable tofu a few times in a hot and sour soup. I'm kinda on the fence with it...


Sounds like you don't have much Asian food lol


----------



## butzy

Left over Rendang with atjar and rice





  








15 left over.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 7, 2017


----------



## teamfat

Tofu can be good. There is this Chinese restaurant down in Midvale ( a little ways south of Salt Lake City ) that I try to get to when I can for lunch. They have a deep fried tofu in spicy black bean and garlic sauce this I REALLY like.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Today's compound dinner country was Japan. Not a cheap place to visit even on these nights. I made Nigiri with two kinds of tuna - one raw and the other brushed with the dipping sauce and seared on both sides then cooled and sliced. The Nigiri rice was interesting to make - different techniques all over the place, but I settled on the simplest one and it turned out great. The seasoning liquid was delicious and wasabi as glue pulled the whole thing together. Our neighbor made Sushi two ways - nori outside and rice outside and both were great and my DIL made Miso Chicken thighs on the grill.





  








IMG_20170409_181948_zpsrkmx02s5.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 10, 2017











  








IMG_20170409_181957_zpsoupr7cst.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 10, 2017












  








IMG_20170409_182003_zpsj2kznt7n.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 10, 2017








I also had a bunch of shrimp shells in the freezer and some leek greens and made a shrimp and kombu dashi with carrot, leek greens, ginger and black pepper corns and of course kombu. It was mild so I added white miso and hon dashi and that turned it cloudy so I had to strain it through a towel. Beautiful flavor - I was going to make Ramen with it and poached some shrimp in a half cup, but saved it for this week one night.





  








IMG_20170409_121316_zpstfnhtcq4.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 10, 2017


----------



## chefross

Happy Passover Everyone...

May your Matzo Balls be light and airy and your Charoseth be sweet and bitter...( you can never have enough wine in it.)
Shalom y'all


----------



## lagom

Mazel tov @chefross

Shared many a seder back home in the usa. I always did a flourless chocolate cake for my part.

I make a wicked prune kugel too. [emoji]10017[/emoji]️


----------



## zibbets

Hi, all! I've been lurking for a little while, enjoying your great food pics, tips and camaraderie. Sorry I forgot to take a pic of the dinner I made tonight. It was good and it was pretty!

I made baked chicken schnitzel, sautéed spinach with garlic and lemon and we had some leftover carrot cake biscuits with pineapple cinnamon butter from this month's Southern Living.


----------



## steve tphc

Mike9 said:


> Today's compound dinner country was Japan. Not a cheap place to visit even on these nights. I made Nigiri with two kinds of tuna - one raw and the other brushed with the dipping sauce and seared on both sides then cooled and sliced. The Nigiri rice was interesting to make - different techniques all over the place, but I settled on the simplest one and it turned out great. The seasoning liquid was delicious and wasabi as glue pulled the whole thing together. Our neighbor made Sushi two ways - nori outside and rice outside and both were great and my DIL made Miso Chicken thighs on the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170409_181948_zpsrkmx02s5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 10, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had a bunch of shrimp shells in the freezer and some leek greens and made a shrimp and kombu dashi with carrot, leek greens, ginger and black pepper corns and of course kombu. It was mild so I added white miso and hon dashi and that turned it cloudy so I had to strain it through a towel. Beautiful flavor - I was going to make Ramen with it and poached some shrimp in a half cup, but saved it for this week one night.


Fanstastic display. Why is the sushi pink?


----------



## chefbuba

Uh.......Tuna


----------



## mike9

Steve TPHC said:


> Fanstastic display. Why is the sushi pink?


It's Ahi tuna that's how it comes frozen and it has great flavor too. I wish it had more fat in it though these two steaks were from the loin.


----------



## someday

I actually understand that question since good tuna is more red than pink. I don't associate that color with tuna either....it also looks cooked? which is weird to me as well for sushi. 

I'm sure it was delicious, just pointing out that the question might not have been out of left field.


----------



## mike9

It looks a little pink due to the LED lighting in their kitchen.  Ahi is on the red side - go find some for yourself and see.  I've had fresh off the boat blue fin that was more pink than red.  As for the remark about cooked had you read my OP you would have seen that one steak was sliced raw and one brushed with dipping sauce and quickly seared on both sides.  Tuna two ways - different flavor profiles, both excellent and more user friendly for the novice.


----------



## mike9

I had some leftover slices of turkey ballotine from Christmas so I thawed one out and then had some pie crust and a few potatoes and other veggies to use up. Since it was another blustery day here (almost two months of wind - grrr) I thought "what a perfect day for pot pies." and they were delicious and satisfying.





  








IMG_20170415_191154_zpstxutnisq.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 16, 2017


----------



## dectra

Cider braised pork chops with roasted peppers.....


----------



## mike9

Pork tenderloin done whole in a skillet with a baste and sauce made from the juices, served with the first fresh corn to arrive, collard greens and a buttermilk biscuit.





  








IMG_20170418_191639_zpsfwjhkypq.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 19, 2017


----------



## chefbuba

Sunday leftovers. Ham & au gratin potatoes and individual cheesecakes with lemon zest and Mexican vanilla. 




  








IMG_0061.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 20, 2017











  








IMG_0062.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 20, 2017


----------



## mike9

Well it's like this . . . I had a butternut squash sitting on the counter for two weeks, I had carrots and a leek that had to go, plus some shallots, corn on the cob and some red peppers so . . . I made soup.  I got a bag of turkey bone broth out of the freezer, rough chopped my leek, shallots, celery, carrots and garlic then peeled my squash, chunked it, oil, salt, pepper and added two huge cloves of garlic and into a 350 oven till soft.  Mean time I roasted my red pepper over the flame and let it steam and when my corn was steamed I let it rest then toasted it over the flame, sweated off my veg then caramelized it some then added the broth, two slices of preserved lemon, a half stick of cinnamon, sliced ginger and let that steep with a fresh bay leaf, rosemary and parsley.  When the squash and garlic were soft I added them then let every body get friendly for an hour.  I turned off the heat and let it rest then when it had cooled a bit I fished out the cinnamon stick and put the 'ole evinrude to it and creamed it good.  I tasted for seasoning and as it was perfect as is I added some turmeric and a half cup of granny smith apple sauce to pull it together.  I served it just north of room temp and it is delicious - can't wait to taste it tomorrow.


----------



## flipinokusinera

Last night, Korean bbq in skewer with jasmine rice and spicy seasoned vinegar with soy sauce made in the Philippines for dipping. My husband loved it! Tonight? Maybe the financiers I will bake later. Chilling the batter before I bake these French cookies. Have been reading and searching about it the past week.


----------



## mike9

I took some of the butternut squash soup I made the other day, added a layer of toasted corn and slices of pork tenderloin and garnished with parsley. This soup is better today the flavors have mellowed out nicely.





  








IMG_20170422_175018_zpskzztbolu.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 22, 2017


----------



## foodpreneur

No Sunday dinner today. Just a sandwich, roasted turkey and Gouda cheese; and slice of Chocolate Pecan Pie and coffee. Simply delicious!





  








hamfig.jpg




__
foodpreneur


__
Apr 24, 2017












  








ChocolatePecanPie.jpg




__
foodpreneur


__
Apr 24, 2017


----------



## 2 hobbits

Lamb tagine with olives and preserved lemon.


----------



## dectra

Shrimp and Grits with red eye gravy, tasso ham and _andouille_ ....and a nice glass of wine.





  








S&G.JPG




__
dectra


__
Apr 24, 2017


----------



## mike9

Sunny side up eggs laid fresh today, hash browns and some really good bacon. We love our girls /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## mike9

I had some sliced beef shanks in the freezer and as it was a rainy day I thought Osso Bucco would be in order . . . and it was!

In the drink - Finished product -





  








IMG_20170425_144556_zpslrlqnuo3.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 26, 2017


__
1










  








IMG_20170425_183450_zpsarzqpc6n.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 26, 2017


----------



## dectra

So, to use up some of the stuff in the fridge, I decided to do baked parmesan & panko crusted shirmp with asparagus tips over fresh pasta




  








P3 (2).JPG




__
dectra


__
Apr 26, 2017












  








Pasta 1.JPG




__
dectra


__
Apr 26, 2017












  








P3 (1).JPG




__
dectra


__
Apr 26, 2017


----------



## millionsknives

softshell crab season how can I resist?

Krabby Patties - corn starch dredge -> deep fry, miso butter toasted martin's potato buns, sweet sour slaw





  








18055758_10103459826222329_7097948965648462851_o.j




__
millionsknives


__
Apr 26, 2017


----------



## cheflayne

MillionsKnives said:


> softshell crab season how can I resist?
> 
> Krabby Patties - corn starch dredge -> deep fry, miso butter toasted martin's potato buns, sweet sour slaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18055758_10103459826222329_7097948965648462851_o.j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> millionsknives
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 26, 2017


Oh man!!! I haven't thought about or had soft shells in years. _I am jealous!!!_


----------



## mike9

I had three ears of corn left over from the other day so I toasted them over the flame then cut off the cob and made this "creamed corn" recipe by ChefJohn -






And made a Thomas Keller style roast chicken, but I stuffed the cavity with onion, lemon, garlic and parsley . . . after a liberal application of salt and pepper. I took it out early in the day, removed the wishbone, trimmed it of fat then let it hang out on a rack in the ice box all afternoon. Let it come to room temp then stuffed, trussed and applied salt and pepper to the outside all over then into a 425 oven for 45 minutes. A 4lb. chicken at that temp for that time is perfect - just sayin'.


----------



## tnuhb

Potato cakes with a thin layer of sour cream, an over medium egg, and chives on top. Served with chicken sausage, avacado and some garlic bread. First time making the potato cakes (or pancakes I guess) and was surprised to find how easy they were. Especially great for left over mashed potatoes.


----------



## butzy

I decided to try and do chicken thighs on a rotisserie and it worked a dream!





  








IMG_20170422_191405481.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 27, 2017


----------



## yeller

OK I have camera work to do (thanks to the wife for the bad fork)

Farfalle Pasta with Alfredo Sauce topped with Shrimp & Scallops served with a side of Ratatouille ( art hearts mush peppers etc) served on a bed of fresh Spinach





  








20170427_182943.jpg




__
yeller


__
Apr 30, 2017


----------



## mike9

I got a good deal on some turkey Italian sausage yesterday and was in the mood for meatballs - served these with some oven fried egg plant.





  








IMG_20170501_153051_zpsnjzscn6d.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 2, 2017


----------



## jvkolich

I was playing around with fennel and lychee's tonight a bit more after having a pork belly dish on a menu of mine.

I switched the pork belly out for lamb.

I made an pomegranate reduction to be tossed through rocket leaf, Spanish onion and fennel.

I think an orange reduction or vinaigrette would suit more for the lamb, as the dressing and salad was too sweet on the palette with the lamb.

Picture of the pork belly version at the old restaurant I was menu writing for:





  








IMG_20170225_033358_634.jpg




__
jvkolich


__
May 2, 2017


----------



## morning glory

Crayfish cocktail with salmon roe, home-made mayo and 'home grown on the window-sill' pea shoots ( I sprouted some store cupboard dried peas!):





  








IMGP1917.jpg




__
morning glory


__
May 3, 2017












  








IMGP1918.jpg




__
morning glory


__
May 3, 2017


----------



## chefbuba

Albondigas, guacamole and chips.


----------



## morning glory

chefbuba said:


> Albondigas, guacamole and chips.


I don't know what Abondigas is - but I will look it up. Googled... its meatballs! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## 2 hobbits

Thai Spicy Coconut Chicken Curry with Jasmine rice.


----------



## morning glory

JVKolich said:


> I was playing around with fennel and lychee's tonight a bit more after having a pork belly dish on a menu of mine.


Two wonderful aromatic ingredients (both of which I love). You are giving me some fantastic ideas. I was thinking about lychees today - the perfume is so lovely. They go well with seafood. As does fennel!


----------



## brianshaw

Tonight... pambazo. No picture; sorry .


----------



## mike9

It was cold, windy and wet again today. A perfect day for Ratner's vegetarian cabbage soup - so simple. I thawed some knish filling (leek, kasha, sausage) and made knishes using pie dough. I was perfect for a day like today. At least the sun came out in time for dinner - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif





  








IMG_20170503_184650_zpsievdvxp5.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 4, 2017


----------



## chefbuba

Blueberry waffles, sausage patties & over easy eggs.


----------



## jvkolich

morning glory said:


> Two wonderful aromatic ingredients (both of which I love). You are giving me some fantastic ideas. I was thinking about lychees today - the perfume is so lovely. They go well with seafood. As does fennel!


Lychees and fennel are two of my favorite ingredients currently! so versatile and can really make a dish, if done well!

If you do manage to bring your idea to life, I'd love to see!


----------



## dectra

Sesame crusted Tuna on a bed of steamed Asparagus





  








Tuna.jpg.JPG




__
dectra


__
May 8, 2017


----------



## dectra

Mike9 said:


> It was cold, windy and wet again today. A perfect day for Ratner's vegetarian cabbage soup - so simple. I thawed some knish filling (leek, kasha, sausage) and made knishes using pie dough. I was perfect for a day like today. At least the sun came out in time for dinner - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170503_184650_zpsievdvxp5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> May 4, 2017


umm.....sausage in a Vegetarian soup? Wouldn't that be a "semi-vegetarian", or is it made with no meat products?


----------



## millionsknives

Made a 4" deep pan of mac and cheese for a party.. there were some leftovers

Fried mac and cheese balls is old hat. Grilled mac and cheese? YES WE CAN





  








18402229_10103494585379699_1514331022454093212_o.j




__
millionsknives


__
May 8, 2017


----------



## mike9

dectra said:


> umm.....sausage in a Vegetarian soup? Wouldn't that be a "semi-vegetarian", or is it made with no meat products?


The soup is meatless the knishes had some meat in them along with kasha and leek.


----------



## someday

MillionsKnives said:


> Made a 4" deep pan of mac and cheese for a party.. there were some leftovers
> 
> Fried mac and cheese balls is old hat. Grilled mac and cheese? YES WE CAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18402229_10103494585379699_1514331022454093212_o.j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> millionsknives
> 
> 
> __
> May 8, 2017







  








could-should.jpg?w=640




__
someday


__
May 8, 2017








...some people just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## millionsknives




----------



## mike9

Reubens Baby - yeah I grilled the inside of the bread before assembling and grilling the outsides - no soggy bread just crunch, crunch, crunch.





  








IMG_20170508_184717_zpsy8og6rn9.jpg




__
mike9


__
May 9, 2017


----------



## rpooley

@Mike9 Nice!

My mom used to make great open faced reubens.

Butter bread and put under broiler to toast, flip and toast

Corned beef, under broiler to warm and slightly crisp

Sauerkraut, then under broiler to warm and slightly crisp

Cheese, under broiler to melt

Fork and knife and 1000 Island. o.m.g.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## eastshores

I've got a big pot of beef goulash going. My dad didn't cook much but this is one he would make. Large ground chuck, diced tomatoes, chopped onion and bell peppers in a beef stock. Served with elbow macaroni. It's kind of a comfort food for me.





  








goulash.jpg




__
eastshores


__
May 11, 2017


----------



## chefbuba

Pan seared lamb chops. These are from a local butcher, only buys whole animals from local farms. 
These were sublime!




  








IMG_0081.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
May 12, 2017











  








IMG_0082.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
May 12, 2017











  








IMG_0084.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
May 12, 2017


----------



## french fries

chefbuba said:


> Pan seared lamb chops. These are from a local butcher, only buys whole animals from local farms.
> These were sublime!


They look sublime. You're lucky to live next to a real butcher! Can you share your marinade? I just made a rack of lamb breast (just the rib bones) and my marinade was olive oil, lemon juice, crushed garlic, rosemary and fennel seeds, it was delicious. Your marinade looks very similar to mine, just being curious.


----------



## chefbuba

FF..... I just used evoo, fresh chopped garlic, kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper. I was going to use fresh rosemary also, but it was raining heavily and I didn't want to get wet.


----------



## tmolnar

I had Hungarian Paprika Potatoes today.

I made it on open fire in the garden.

I started with a letcho base (onion, paprika, tomatoes, red pepper), and added the potatoes later.

It was delicious.


----------



## chedar

I had teriyaki chicken with broccoli. Easy and fast


----------



## scott livesey

for early brunch, we had ham, pepper, onion, and potato frittata with sharp cheddar on top.


----------



## fatcook

eastshores said:


> I've got a big pot of beef goulash going. My dad didn't cook much but this is one he would make. Large ground chuck, diced tomatoes, chopped onion and bell peppers in a beef stock. Served with elbow macaroni. It's kind of a comfort food for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goulash.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> eastshores
> 
> 
> __
> May 11, 2017


My grandfather would make this when I was young. He used sweet corn and lima beans instead of the peppers, but otherwise the same. Thanks for the memory nudge


----------



## vellumsteve

MillionsKnives said:


> Made a 4" deep pan of mac and cheese for a party.. there were some leftovers
> 
> Fried mac and cheese balls is old hat. Grilled mac and cheese? YES WE CAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18402229_10103494585379699_1514331022454093212_o.j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> millionsknives
> 
> 
> __
> May 8, 2017


That is just what I had last night too!


----------



## butzy

couple of days ago:

Leg of lamb on the kettle BBQ





  








05 going on.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 16, 2017


----------



## french fries

chefbuba said:


> FF..... I just used evoo, fresh chopped garlic, kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper. I was going to use fresh rosemary also, but it was raining heavily and I didn't want to get wet.


Hahaha I hear you. When it rains I send the kids out to pick herbs.

I've been on a kick of very-lemony tasting lamb lately. Just did a lamb breast like that... delicious.


----------



## butzy

Chili con carne, made with chorizo





  








04 plated - close up.jpg




__
butzy


__
May 20, 2017


----------



## mhatter-1

I will take those off your hands! Really look delicious! ​


----------



## fatcook

Deconstructed cabbage rolls, becasue frankly they are easier to make and to eat this way and taste just as good. One for today and one for the freezer.





  








IMG_3809.JPG




__
fatcook


__
May 21, 2017











  








IMG_3811.JPG




__
fatcook


__
May 21, 2017











  








IMG_3812.JPG




__
fatcook


__
May 21, 2017


----------



## mhatter-1

image (6).jpeg




__
mhatter-1


__
May 21, 2017








Chicken Enchiladas, with red Guajillo sauce, olive oil, sea salt, fresh ground black pepper, cream of chicken and cheddar cheese, tortillas, onions, chicken (of course), Mexican cheese blend and Queso, I put the leftover sauce (reduced of course), in the bottom of the pan from cooking the chicken with tomato juice from the fresh tomatoes that were added and then topped with the Guajillo sauce, more tomatoes and green onions.


----------



## eastshores

Had some chicken breasts marinating in a lemon garlic chicken marinade. Grilled them up and just got the burners turned off when the sky opened up! Probably going to make a succotash (onion, tomato, corn, lima beans, and garlic) to go with it since that's what is sitting around my kitchen. Cheers!





  








chicken.jpg




__
eastshores


__
May 23, 2017








Wanted to update after tasting this chicken.. pretty awesome! Ton of lemon flavor.. would do very well as a main protein for a Greek dinner. The stuff I used (had never tried it before) is this:





  








lemon-garlic-marinade-2015.jpg




__
eastshores


__
May 23, 2017


----------



## millionsknives

Nothing fancy just trying to use up stuff in my freezer. I had a really nicely marbled pork butt on sale a few months ago. BBQ pulled pork tacos on homemade corn tortillas. Extra bark no tomato stuff. First butt cook on the pit barrel cooker. Set it and forget it easy. So far I like it better than weber smokers





  








18558591_10103527922621599_6611072678640317119_o.j




__
millionsknives


__
May 23, 2017


----------



## steve tphc

MillionsKnives said:


> Nothing fancy just trying to use up stuff in my freezer. I had a really nicely marbled pork butt on sale a few months ago. BBQ pulled pork tacos on homemade corn tortillas. Extra bark no tomato stuff. First butt cook on the pit barrel cooker. Set it and forget it easy. So far I like it better than weber smokers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18558591_10103527922621599_6611072678640317119_o.j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> millionsknives
> 
> 
> __
> May 23, 2017


So attractively plated as well. Well done!


----------



## dantesdishes

Pork loins with a light mustard and pepper sauce, wrapped in smoked bacon, roasted. Blanched and roasted carrots. Braised onions and celery over cous-cous made with fresh stock. wiosh I had taken a picture )


----------



## chefbuba

Pulled pork. 




  








IMG_0488.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
May 25, 2017


----------



## steve tphc

Don and Karla came to dinner and it was my turn to cook. Harris Teeter in Greensboro, NC had great prices on shellfish so we made paella.

Plenty of leftovers too.





  








paella_for_company_with_Don_and_karla.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
May 27, 2017


----------



## glwestcott

Prime strip steaks from Costco on the grill with grilled asparagus (topped with cooked down garlic, cherry tomatoes, and balsamic and topped with feta), and with quartered red potatoes with rosemary and garlic in foil on shelf at back of BBQ. All this with a 2012 Sterling reserve cab. Last was espresso and banana pudding. It was definitely a good goodnight with good friends over in our new to us Condo in Seattle area.


----------



## eastshores

Decided to cook up a pan of lasagna. I haven't made it in a full size hotel pan before. Turned out decent but next time I will go with two boxes of pasta so that I can stack more layers!





  








lasagna2.jpg




__
eastshores


__
May 29, 2017












  








lasagna1.jpg




__
eastshores


__
May 29, 2017


----------



## mike9

It was a chilly, rainy day here so I took what were going to cook out and made chicken gumbo with sweet Italian and smoked beef sausage.  Tomato sauce from the garden, garlic from the garden home made chicken stock - it's a pretty simple dish to make, but it's time consuming.  I had chicken legs to work and I do mean work.  Started by browning the chicken then rendering the sausages to make a two beer roux.  Then the standard Trinity, but with red bell peppers  While that was going on I stripped the meat off the legs.  I sliced the kernels off of three ears of sweet corn and added them the last hour.  Served over brown rice cooked in the chicken stock.


----------



## fatcook

Smoked meatloaf and cauliflower steaks followed by a warm blackberry cobbler. The meatloaf missed photo time. The big round thing is a smoked baloney that was sharing the grill and will be sliced later.





  








IMG_3865.JPG




__
fatcook


__
May 30, 2017







.


----------



## bloodymary

18765914_10212629920278009_3482087266195551512_n.j




__
bloodymary


__
May 31, 2017








Carne Asada. Beef tenderloin charbroiled med rare. Red onion. Cilantro. Lime. Grilled jalapeno. Sea Salt. White corn tortilla.


----------



## flipinokusinera

image.jpg




__
flipinokusinera


__
May 31, 2017







Cooked this for our couples bible study. 
Roasted it for 4 1/2 hrs.... 14 lbs prime rib for 20 people
Sorry for the photo. My Greek friend who's a chef cut it and just piled it in the platter for everyone was hungry waiting for it. They all loved it.


----------



## eastshores

Flip.. that's a pretty serious dinner for bible study! Most of the churches around here seem to specialize in salad and spaghetti! hahaha

I just put some baby backs into the smoker.. smoking with pecan and using the last of my undocumented rib rub - I've decided from now on I'm going to actually create a dry rub recipe so that if it is awesome I can stick with that and tweak it.


----------



## zuurkool

Whole trout, cured in sugar, salt and limezest voor 48 hours is in the smoker right now, paired with roasted potatoes and mushy peas with butter and sage.


----------



## millionsknives

farm had chives with the blossoms had to buy. didn't really have time to buy other ingredients yet.. threw together some chive pancakes





  








DSC_0631.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jun 1, 2017


----------



## eastshores

Smoked a slab of ribs and some sausages. Using my electric smoker with a side box attachment. Gets pretty good results but it's not a replacement for coal. I'll be getting a full size offset smoker soon but the electric does allow me to smoke cheese and other cold smokes.





  








enGYyMzjB1M17E4EL2ImrIaEsBiDNEHz3bOOAL2qNDMpX92IB.




__
eastshores


__
Jun 2, 2017


----------



## cjmmytunes

We just got through having broiled steaks and baked potatoes for lunch today. It will probably be leftovers for supper tonight, with a salad for our vegetable.


----------



## lagom

Did some chops and asparagus on the grill tonight for me and the rugrats while the wife is traveling. For dessert I cut up a couple watermelons and some of the neighbors can over for melon and wine and smors at the fire pit. Nice evening with a good crew of people. 

The question I have is, am I the only person that salts my watermelon or is it just me that has friends that can't understand the reason for salting watermelon and look at me funny?


----------



## salty dog

I don't salt watermelon. I know people that do, so you're not alone.


----------



## fatcook

Lagom said:


> The question I have is, am I the only person that salts my watermelon or is it just me that has friends that can't understand the reason for salting watermelon and look at me funny?


Ha Ha! You are not alone. We have a split family - half salts and half does not, and nether half understands the other . The pro-salt faction also salt their cantaloup.


----------



## chefbuba

A couple of juicy slabs, potato salad and corn on the cob. 




  








IMG_0091.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 4, 2017


----------



## flipinokusinera

eastshores said:


> Flip.. that's a pretty serious dinner for bible study! Most of the churches around here seem to specialize in salad and spaghetti! hahaha
> 
> I just put some baby backs into the smoker.. smoking with pecan and using the last of my undocumented rib rub - I've decided from now on I'm going to actually create a dry rub recipe so that if it is awesome I can stick with that and tweak it.


----------



## beelost

I had potato pancakes with beer


----------



## bloodymary

Since we specialize in smoked meats, I eat way too much of it at work.

Lately, I have been craving pasta like crazy. I found a really good recipe online called Fog City Macaroni Salad.

The recipe calls for bacon and cheddar. I used smoked pork belly and Carr Valley cheese curds in this dish. I also tried a new mayo called Just Mayo (vegan, gluten free, yellow pea based) and it was delicious. I liked it better than my usual go-to Hellmans mayonnaise and it tasted a lot lighter and fresher, too.





  








pasta.jpg




__
bloodymary


__
Jun 5, 2017


----------



## fatcook

Tonight we had "clean the veg drawer" fried rice. Collards, cabbage, carrots, celery, green onions, and the tail end of a ham with brown rice.


----------



## brianshaw

Dinner in the rough... at our local farmers market. Smoked chicken and flapjacks. Yum.


----------



## kevin oliver

Why am I even reading this thread when I know I must eat... this?! I pre-cook my meals for the week (mon - fri) and spoil myself on the weekends.

Mojo chicken with a side of... rice and beans. I am crying over here.





  








chicken




__
kevin oliver


__
Jun 9, 2017


----------



## kevin oliver

BloodyMary said:


> 18765914_10212629920278009_3482087266195551512_n.j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> bloodymary
> 
> 
> __
> May 31, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carne Asada. Beef tenderloin charbroiled med rare. Red onion. Cilantro. Lime. Grilled jalapeno. Sea Salt. White corn tortilla.


Beef tenderloin, eh? You would prefer that over say, flank?

P.S: looks amazing.


----------



## brianshaw

Prime bone-in rib eye. Truffled mashed potatoes and creamed spinach. Two manhattans too.


----------



## bloodymary

Oh for sure! I love Flank tacos - especially El Carbon style. It's the best. However, all we have on hand at the restaurant is beef tenderloin. I needed to double the tortillas to hold it together. I was tired of looking at the usual chicken, pork, ground beef tacos on the special menu that night and was craving carne asada, so I improvised.


----------



## chefbuba

IMG_0096.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 9, 2017







Mac and cheese with ham.


----------



## petalsandcoco

image.jpeg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 9, 2017











  








image.jpeg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 9, 2017











  








image.jpeg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 9, 2017











  








image.jpeg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jun 9, 2017








Sorry I haven't posted in so long. New job, new headaches.

Gazpacho verde with homemade ricotta
Zucchini ribbon salad
Pistachio encrusted filet mignon with berry reduction and stewed fruit with a pipette of port
Blueberry cake 
I had also made a dish of haricots vert with sausage too but I forgot to take a pic.

Beautiful stuff everyone [emoji]128157[/emoji]


----------



## millionsknives

Keeping it light to get in shape for the beach. Sunomono and maine lobster





  








18920189_10103573155419709_8208661476019261014_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Jun 9, 2017


----------



## bloodymary

The midnight special. Shrimp tacos.

Tiger shrimp, Lightly breaded and deep fried. Old Bay seasoning. Flour tortilla. Mixed greens. Red onion and lemon...

.




  








shrimp.jpg




__
bloodymary


__
Jun 10, 2017


----------



## bloodymary

Brontosaurus Ribs.

Smoked (choice) beef short ribs and an ice cold beer after a long, hard weekend in the kitchen.





  








beef ribs.jpg




__
bloodymary


__
Jun 12, 2017


----------



## steve tphc

BloodyMary said:


> The midnight special. Shrimp tacos.
> 
> Tiger shrimp, Lightly breaded and deep fried. Old Bay seasoning. Flour tortilla. Mixed greens. Red onion and lemon...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shrimp.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> bloodymary
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 10, 2017


Looks so appealing- Nice Job!


----------



## steve tphc

Twice Cooked Garlic Pork

Uses leftover roast Boston Butt. Mushroom soy, marin, crushed red pepper, white pepper, fermented black beans, mince ginger. Use Napa cabbage center whites, vidalia onion, scallions, red, yellow, orange Baby bells. Serve over steamed Jasmine Rice. Very tasty and colorfull.


----------



## bloodymary

Thank you, Steve.


----------



## morning glory

MillionsKnives said:


> farm had chives with the blossoms had to buy. didn't really have time to buy other ingredients yet.. threw together some chive pancakes


That looks lovely!


----------



## eastshores

My buddy has joined a competition BBQ team and they do real well on ribs, pulled pork, and chicken but have been struggling with brisket. So he is endeavoring to perfect that. He cooked a brisket Friday night and I had bought one to do Saturday. This was my first time ever smoking a brisket. For the most part I followed Franklins BBQ method and watched his video on trimming it. Rub was a simple equal portion of ground pepper, mustard seed, salt, and garlic powder.

I was happy with several aspects but I can attest to how difficult it is to get a perfect result. I probably pulled mine a little too early because the flat was not to the level of tenderness that it needed to be. I also made a mistake in trimming on the point and removed a layer of fat that I shouldn't have. Otherwise the point and the burnt ends were just about perfect.





  








1a.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 19, 2017












  








2.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 19, 2017


----------



## scott livesey

saturday evening party. slow cooked pork shoulder, boiled red potatoes, baked beans, and coleslaw.





  








DSCF0790 (2).JPG




__
scott livesey


__
Jun 19, 2017


----------



## eastshores

Rainy day here so I decided to make some comfort food. Chicken and dumplings. My grocer makes good rotisserie chickens that can be pulled easily so I use those. Benefit of making this is I get to use the carcass and vege trimmings for stock!





  








chickendumplings.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 20, 2017












  








stock.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Jun 20, 2017


----------



## chefbuba

Father's Day gumbo. Roasted chicken thigh meat, smoked sausage and shrimp. 




  








IMG_0557.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 20, 2017











  








IMG_0558.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 20, 2017











  








IMG_0560.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 20, 2017











  








IMG_0562.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 20, 2017











  








IMG_0566.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 20, 2017


----------



## chefbuba

Tonight pan fried extra small Local Willipa Bay oysters. 




  








IMG_0567.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 20, 2017


----------



## teamfat

eastshores said:


> My buddy has joined a competition BBQ team and they do real well on ribs, pulled pork, and chicken but have been struggling with brisket. So he is endeavoring to perfect that. He cooked a brisket Friday night and I had bought one to do Saturday. This was my first time ever smoking a brisket. For the most part I followed Franklins BBQ method and watched his video on trimming it. Rub was a simple equal portion of ground pepper, mustard seed, salt, and garlic powder.
> 
> I was happy with several aspects but I can attest to how difficult it is to get a perfect result.


Been a few years since I've done a brisket. They are less forgiving than pork shoulder, but SO GOOD when done well.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba

Brisket, apple slaw & a baked potato. 




  








IMG_0571.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 21, 2017


----------



## mike9

3" thick prime rib steak. 3 hrs. @ 140F in a water bath seasoned with smoked salt, pepper, a glug of evoo, a couple of smashed garlic cloves and a spring of rosemary. I let it rest in the bag then seared it on the grill - delicious.





  








IMG_20170620_191949_zpsylyq7xi4.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 21, 2017











  








IMG_20170620_192313_zpsikcscjsx.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 21, 2017


----------



## french fries

Quote:


Mike9 said:


> 3" thick prime rib steak. 3 hrs. @ 140F in a water bath seasoned with smoked salt, pepper, a glug of evoo, a couple of smashed garlic cloves and a spring of rosemary. I let it rest in the bag then seared it on the grill - delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170620_191949_zpsylyq7xi4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170620_192313_zpsikcscjsx.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> mike9
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 21, 2017


That is ABSOLUTELY STUNNING. It reminds me of summer barbecues in France, where the ubiquitous "cote de boeuf" is king amongst duck magrets, lamb shoulders, merguez and chipolatas. Looks to me like you got the temperature JUST RIGHT. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## fatcook

Turkey bog using the carcass of last week's smoked turkey. The smoke flavor was a nice addition.


----------



## teamfat

Had dinner at a fast food place tonight.  First time visiting a Pei Wei ( pee wee? ) chain location, was pleasantly surprised. They were hyping a new "Spicy Polynesian Poke Bowl" so I ordered one.  I liked it. I liked it a lot more than I though I would.  Meant to do a poke for the recent fish challenge, didn't work out, but I enjoyed eating what I had tonight.

mjb.


----------



## niko1227

20170623_182219.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Jun 23, 2017











  








20170623_191632.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Jun 23, 2017








Sauteed pork chops with mashed potatoes and steamed corn


----------



## steve tphc

In my quest to master Chinese cuisine, I made the family Sizzling Rice Soup. Like any soup worth its salt, the stock has to be impeccable. To that end, the chicken stock cooked low and slow for 24 hours, then we added several cloves of garlic, a cut up Vidalia onion, 2 carrots, 2 ribs of celery, a small bit of peeled ginger and a bunch of scallions. After three more hours, we triple strained, cooled, and skimmed all the fat.

My ingredients were similar to anyone's recipe for this soup except I used cremini mushrooms. The hard part was trying to figure out the "sizzling rice" part. I had read conflicting approaches. Having spent the time getting the stock right, I was going to have to experiment with the rice part.

Turns out, that I had poor results trying to fry day old rice. It was not getting crisp enough. It had too much water. I formed 1/4 thick layer of the rice on parchment paper and stamped out circles with an inverted rice bowl. These were then dried in 300 F convection oven for an hour until dry. Once dry, the cakes fry in very hot oil (375 F) for 10 seconds a side. [This rice was jasmine.]





  








rice_cakes1_crisp.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Jun 24, 2017


----------



## teamfat

Steve TPHC said:


> In my quest to master Chinese cuisine


Such a simple concept, but ...

I'm surprised that China, as well as Spain, Africa, Eastern Europe, has not been the basis of a locale based challenge.

mjb.


----------



## summer57

We had Swedish cuisine a couple of months ago... But yes, I thought about doing Asian for my last challenge because I cook it a lot, but realized that many people don't have access to the ingredients where they live. Even where I live, we have trouble finding keffir lime leaves for Thai, so I planted my own little tree.


----------



## chefbuba

I'm so isolated that I can hardly buy soy sauce.....no joke


----------



## someday

If you have internet you have access to those ingredients, at least for the most part (in the USA). 

Amazon delivers all sorts of grocery products.


----------



## chefbuba

I can get basics, it's just a 90 mile round trip to go to a real grocery store. Even there the selection is somewhat generic. Have to drive to Portland to go to any ethnic store, four hour round trip. Have to plan ahead for anything besides meat and taters.


----------



## someday

chefbuba said:


> I can get basics, it's just a 90 mile round trip to go to a real grocery store. Even there the selection is somewhat generic. Have to drive to Portland to go to any ethnic store, four hour round trip. Have to plan ahead for anything besides meat and taters.


I'm telling ya, amazon...could change your life. I assume you get USPS where you live?


----------



## rick alan

I'll  think twice before buying spices on amazon again.


----------



## summer57

At the risk of hijacking the thread, you need more than packaged spices/sauces. Chinese veg are different than Western veg. Chinese celery & leeks aren't like western versions. Then the whole range of choy, bitter melon, herbs like shiso, mushrooms, lotus root, fresh bamboo shoot.Our local Indian stores have different squashes/bitter melons/fruits that aren't like those in your average Western store. Then there's the 'wok' difference, with the high heat.

I think it would be a challenge indeed to do 'authentic' regional dishes, though one can do dishes that are as true as possible, under the circumstances.  Not just Asian, either -- many other cuisines would be equally challenging. Especially if you're never tasted the authentic version, which was the case for me in the Swedish challenge.

Back to 'What did you have for dinner!!"


----------



## bloodymary

Loaded baked potato (butter, smoked gouda, pork belly, creme fraiche and spring onions)

with tender, smoked pork loin and a Guiness beer.





  








loaded.jpg




__
bloodymary


__
Jun 26, 2017


----------



## kevin oliver

teamfat said:


> Had dinner at a fast food place tonight. First time visiting a Pei Wei ( pee wee? ) chain location, was pleasantly surprised. They were hyping a new "Spicy Polynesian Poke Bowl" so I ordered one. I liked it. I liked it a lot more than I though I would. Meant to do a poke for the recent fish challenge, didn't work out, but I enjoyed eating what I had tonight.
> 
> mjb.


I love the mongolian beef bowl (flank steak option). I eat it a few times a month and also tend to take 200 fortune cookies on my way out.

Make sure you create an account and give them your phone number (so they can apply the order to your account). Every 1,000 points = a free meal (any size).


----------



## kevin oliver

As you can see here, I'm pretty close to a free meal. Haha. 2 dang points.





  








Pei Wei




__
kevin oliver


__
Jun 26, 2017


----------



## kevin oliver

I might as well post my oven baked babies. 250 - 260 for 7 hours. (my own dry rub). No BBQ where I live. Fantastic flavor, though.





  








Baby back ribs




__
kevin oliver


__
Jun 26, 2017


----------



## bloodymary

Dry rubs are nice. Those look perfect to me.

I prefer the dry rub and/or the BBQ sauce basted on the protein as it cooks. I add mine at the end so it doesn't burn.

In my opinion, most BBQ ribs and chicken are tossed and served with too much sauce, or the sauce is cold. Its disappointing.


----------



## someday

BloodyMary said:


> Dry rubs are nice. Those look perfect to me.
> 
> I prefer the dry rub and/or the BBQ sauce basted on the protein as it cooks. I add mine at the end so it doesn't burn.
> 
> In my opinion, most BBQ ribs and chicken are tossed and served with too much sauce, or the sauce is cold. Its disappointing.


Naw, you have to add the dry rub at the beginning. This is key to a good bark. If you don't have a good bark you can't have out of this world barbecue. You can have OK barbecue, but not out of this world.


----------



## bloodymary

Naturally...


----------



## millionsknives

If your rub is burning, it has too much sugar or you aren't controlling your temp.


----------



## mike9

I made a simple Carbonara last night as I was really tired after work. It's very much a comfort food.





  








IMG_20170626_190404_zps2j4setxs.jpg




__
mike9


__
Jun 27, 2017


----------



## rpooley

@Mike9 Nice. Love carbonara for an emergency weeknight go-to

We had leftovers assembled into various combinations.

Kids had fried rice (leftover shrimp, green beans)

Greek green beans with tomatoes for me

Cold asparagus soup with a bit of crab meat for H

And cocktails


----------



## eastshores

Someday said:


> You can have OK barbecue, but not out of this world.


Are you saying something about Oklahoma BBQ here? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## bloodymary

I just started getting into rubs in the last couple years. I'm still learning. Like I said, I do prefer the flavor of dry rub ribs vs the gooey mess served in most restaurants. Yes I know the rub goes on first before cooking, but sometimes I will add more to build up that crust, or bark as you call it.

Generally, I roast ribs in a slow oven and add the BBQ last so that it bakes in. Sometimes I will drag out the weber smoker, but we make a lot of smoked meats at work. I get tired of that and want something simple, yet tender and delicious.


----------



## chefbuba

Last night...... T bone steaks, fresh peas from the garden and super ripe Hood strawberries. 




  








IMG_0587.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 28, 2017











  








IMG_0588.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 28, 2017











  








IMG_0593.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 28, 2017











  








IMG_0589.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 28, 2017











  








IMG_0590.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 28, 2017


----------



## flipflopgirl

Getting to the part of the vaca when it is too hot to eat.
So watermelon (ice cold from ice chest) and Milky Way candy bars stashed in freezer earlier in the day.
A gallon of water from fridge.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

eastshores said:


> Someday said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can have OK barbecue, but not out of this world.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying something about Oklahoma BBQ here?
Click to expand...

Must be cuz out of this world 'q is found in East Texas........
:lol:

mimi


----------



## chefbuba

Nice pot of stew. Potatoes, carrots,onions,celery,mushrooms,corn, tomatoes,fresh sugar snap peas from the garden.




  








IMG_0605.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 1, 2017


----------



## rpooley

I braised chicken in stock, with olives, apricots and onions and Middle Eastern spices, thinking it sounded new.  Then someone is like "oh, a tagine?"    lol


----------



## morning glory

This was for a recipe challenge (peas!) on another forum but I think it good enough to post here too. We ate it at room temperature with a green salad.

Pea, Spring Onion, Dill and Cheddar Cheese Quiche in a Herb Crust:





  








20170630_181228.jpg




__
morning glory


__
Jul 2, 2017












  








20170630_181509.jpg




__
morning glory


__
Jul 2, 2017


----------



## steve tphc

chefbuba said:


> Last night...... T bone steaks, fresh peas from the garden and super ripe Hood strawberries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0589.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 28, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0590.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> chefbuba
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 28, 2017


I want to eat at your house. As someone who grew great strawberries, I know one when I see it. I can almost smell these...they look perfect...So tell us something about "Hood" strawberries. My best experience with wild strawberries was in 1955 in Lyon France. These fragrant tiny forest collect berries are a life experience. Pass the crème fraîche.


----------



## chefbuba

Hoods are a local Oregon variety, short growing season, very fragile so they are only available in the Pacific Northwest..they are picked at the peak of ripeness and don't last but a few days. Makes excellent jam, tastes like strawberry jam should. Spendy also, $18 for a half flat.


----------



## planethoff

IMG_3545.JPG




__
planethoff


__
Jul 2, 2017








Beef Kielbasa, kraut, garlic mashed potatoes, and herb roasted carrots.


----------



## chrislehrer

Fridge-tata!




  








IMG_3087.JPG




__
chrislehrer


__
Jul 2, 2017


----------



## mike9

Angus sirloin is $2.99/lb this week so I bought one and made tacos tonight.  I trimmed the silver skin and fat then sliced against the grain then cut those pieces up and seasoned with celery salt, smoked paprika, pepper and cumin.  I sliced some onions, red pepper and garlic and sauteed those.  When they had sweat some I added the beef and tossed till just done and off the flame.  2 year aged cheddar, jalapenos slices, cilantro, and guacamole and boy - were they good.


----------



## teamfat

Great price on sirloin. Rarely do I prepare it as a steak, there are much better cuts for that approach. But it is great for tacos, stir frys and such.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

True - and next weekend I'll grind some with some bacon for burgers.


----------



## chefbuba

Tri Tip tonight.




  








IMG_1813.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 4, 2017


----------



## popbistro

I ate a hot dog from 7-11 with cheese, jalapeños and "chilli'. I'm not sure where the extra incentive comes from but it's hard to pick up s knife let alone a pot these days...


----------



## flipflopgirl

Packing up to move to the hill country for second half of summer so other than juice and coffee stuff not buying groceries this week.
Yesterday was flounder fresh from the water....maybe 6 hours?
Fries from freezer and a couple dozen shrimp that were just too pretty to use as bait.
Ate in front of the tv while watching Houston slaughter Atlanta.
Go 'stros.


mimi


----------



## steve tphc

[h1]1-1-1-1 Apricot Upside-down Cake[/h1]
Company was invited by on Sunday, and cake was again on the menu.

A cup each of brown sugar, white sugar, flour, and melted butter. I also use one large can of canned apricot halves, 1 teaspoon of baking powder and three large eggs. Easy to make, the dessert comes from circa 1952 from my mother. Alas, back in 1952 great home grown apricots came from your own backyard. Today, a good store bought apricot is as rare as a Dodo bird.

Well, thank havens we still have fruit stands, and farmer's markets. A fresh apricot will last maybe to the end of the day. It starts degrading the moment it left the tree. In Winters California, there are 52 farms where a person may pick their own crop (PYO) and Winters is renowned for its apricots. I happen to think the flavor and aroma of a fresh super sweet apricot is nothing short of heavenly. I only speak of Winter because I have been there and know of it. I recent discovered http://www.pickyourown.org where it seems most states feature PYO sites. Right here in my own state http://www.pickyourown.org/NCgreensboro.htm shows many counties around me where the feature PYO. Locally I have already tried *Rudd Strawberry Farm* for fabulous Strawberries. (I do not actually pick them as my knees no longer work for me, but the perfume of perfect fruit is irresistible. For a chef, nothing is as rewarding as the perfect ingredient.


----------



## kitchenwindow

How timely...

I got the yen to make a Plum Upside Down Cake day before yesterday.  Had trouble finding nice ripe plums / canned plums / frozen plums. ??!!  Why?  Well anyway, yesterday I did find very nice looking and, it turned out, tasty and sweet Pluots.

I made the cake I have made many times in the Pineapple/Maraschino Cherry configuration.  But here's the deal:

The pluot layer was great.  The cake was just fine.  But the 1/3 or greater "layer" of the dessert where the two intermingled turned a ghastly gray green.  

Lots of whipped cream, hardly anyone noticed, but ick.


----------



## bloodymary

We must all be thinking the same thing... Sweets!

I baked a key lime pie yesterday in my cast iron frying pan.

No need to pre-bake the crust.

Bake entire pie for 10 min at 350. Turn off oven and let sit in oven for 30 minutes. Refrigerate.

I used the juice of 12 Mexican key limes, some zest, 3 egg yolks, 2 cans sweetened condensed milk and 1/2 c. creme fraiche. Whip for 3-4 minutes in KitchenAid mixer with whip attachment. Baked with 2 c. crushed Peppridge Farm Gingerman Cookie crust and 5 T. butter.

Finished with a fresh whip cream topping made with creme fraiche and lime juice.





  








key.jpg




__
bloodymary


__
Jul 6, 2017


----------



## chefbuba

No sweets for me, but all sound good. Clam chowder from local clams from the Willipa Bay, about two miles from my house. 




  








IMG_0132.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 8, 2017











  








IMG_0134.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 8, 2017











  








IMG_0135.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 8, 2017











  








IMG_0136.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 8, 2017











  








IMG_0137.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 8, 2017











  








IMG_0138.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Jul 8, 2017


----------



## bloodymary

My mouth is watering. That clam chowder looks divine.


----------



## niko1227

20170709_135659.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Jul 9, 2017











  








20170709_174256.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Jul 9, 2017












  








20170709_181504.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Jul 9, 2017








Pasta Bolognese


----------



## someday

niko1227 said:


> 20170709_135659.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> niko1227
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 9, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170709_174256.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> niko1227
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 9, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170709_181504.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> niko1227
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 9, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasta Bolognese


Looks good, I'm sure it tasted delicious...but come on. The smother? Toss your pasta and sauce together in a pan with a bit of pasta water to finish cooking. Pasta cooking 101.


----------



## niko1227

Someday said:


> Looks good, I'm sure it tasted delicious...but come on. The smother? Toss your pasta and sauce together in a pan with a bit of pasta water to finish cooking. Pasta cooking 101.


That's what was missing, next time I'll fold them together, the sauce was excellent though


----------



## dectra

Had to settle for a Vodka Collins...after spending 2 hours replacing a busted Vessel Sink and assorted plumbing in a rental apartment. Tenant was very happy with the new sink, but I was too tired to do squat after working 9 hours on my regular gig then spending two hours putting that piece of @#$ together for her. Perhaps tonight something a bit more nourishing.


----------



## mike9

Got a good deal on uncured all beef bun size dogs and made Coney Islands the other night. So, so good -


----------



## rpooley

Spaghetti with mushrooms, chicken sausage, garlic béchamel


----------



## eastshores

I smoked a couple turkey tenderloins yesterday morning so I carved it thin and stacked it up on a brioche bun with plenty of mayo and tomato slices. Dang tasty.. simple but lets everything shine.


----------



## bloodymary

I wouldn't layer it. I don't like marinara/meat sauce mixed with the spaghetti, and neither does my kids. I loathe baked spaghetti and any type of pasta combined in the sauce. It's overwhelming. I like the taste of the pasta in-between bites of the sauce to give it some balance.

Someday... Who are you Chef Boyardee?


----------



## rpooley

Shepherd's pie, manhattan for me, San Pellegrino for the kids


----------



## steve tphc

I needed something easy as I already served breakfast to company that morning, and spent most of the afternoon grocery shopping. I bought a handful of day-boat scallops, a small lobster tail, and a handful of shrimp, two small leeks, a pint of cream, and one medium russet potato. Shelled the shrimp and lobster and cooked just the shells in butter to flavor the pan. Cooked the shrimp, lobster and sliced scallops in the shellfish butter deglazing with a splash of sherry. I made a leek-potato soup with left over chicken bone broth. Turned that into an elegant base puree with a touch of cream, adding back the cooked seafood. White pepper, salt and chive garnish made a nice bisque, all-in-all, less than 30 minutes.


----------



## chefbuba

And most people think that making soup is difficult.


----------



## butzy

Smoked chicken thighs with onion-tomato-sweet corn mix


----------



## niko1227

Breaded chicken with white rice,black beans and sweet corn


----------



## Mia Burks

I was so lazy last night and have chocolate and pancake.


----------



## niko1227




----------



## butzy

Beef stir fry:


----------



## chefbuba

Shrimp and grits.


----------



## teamfat

Inspired by the Stinking Rose challenge I too made a version of 40 clove chicken, served with a mushroom and fresno chile saute.










But I must confess. I did not use whole heads of garlic to gather the cloves. I did not take the time to use my shaker jar to peel that many cloves. What I did was buy a tub of peeled garlic cloves at the Asian market down the street.









And if you look really closely and count, the tub had only 39 cloves. I am so ashamed.

mjb.


----------



## chrislehrer

thetincook said:


> Ma Po Tofu made with beef.


Made from scratch? Delicious!


----------



## chrislehrer

First were two types of quick cured salmon:














Then came Pépin's seafood bread, caprese salad with local tomato and my garden basil, then an apple galette (sliced apples on pâte brisé).

With rose and white wine, the family and my guest were thrilled. (No photos of anything after the salmon: devoured too fast!)


----------



## chefbuba

Pb&j, milk and caramel corn. Cooks night off.


----------



## mike9

I did a twist on lobster roll and made lobster flats. Grilled summer squash, grilled cherry tomatoes from the garden and grilled baguette slices smeared with garlic butter. I mixed evoo with garlic, rosemary, salt and pepper for the squash and tomatoes. The lobster salad was made with meat from two lobsters, brunoise of celery and jalapeno, basil, Old Bay, a dash of horseradish and a dash of spicy mustard. It was delicious and we ate the whole thing.


----------



## niko1227

Breaded chicken with mashed potatoes and for dessert some deep dark chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## niko1227

Breaded chicken with mashed potatoes and for dessert some deep dark chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## mike9

Veal shoulder chops are on sale this week so I ground one with equal amount of pork for a nice Bolognese sauce. Then I breaded and oven fried some eggplant and zucchini slices. The result was a delicious *"eggplant parmesagna".








*


----------



## planethoff

Nacho's nachos.


----------



## chefbuba

Grilled swordfish with garlic, caper scallion butter and garlic herb roasted new potatoes from the garden.


----------



## dectra

Heirloom Tomato BLT on homemade sourdough bread, with uncured bacon (+ more bacon)


----------



## teamfat

"uncured bacon" - we have been down that road before, as I recall.

mjb.


----------



## steve tphc

Chile Rellenos in a Green Tomatillo Sauce, pico di gallo, beans, Spanish rice, avocado, and carnitas...yum


----------



## chefbuba

Leftover Shepard's pie with carrots, early girl tomatoes and lemon cucumbers all from the greenhouse.


----------



## teamfat

You grow shepard's pie in your greenhouse?

On a serious note, Karen is not fond of lamb, so I rarely prepare shaperd's pie. For me it is quite a treat.

mjb.


----------



## steve tphc

chefbuba said:


> Leftover Shepard's pie with carrots, early girl tomatoes and lemon cucumbers all from the greenhouse.


Cool - I did not know of the Lemon Cuke but I will try them-Thanks. BTW- LOve to posts and photos


----------



## phatch

I find the seeds get hard early with the lemon cucumbers on my yard. The flesh is good but the seeds...


----------



## chefbuba

These are mild, crisp like an Asian pear, I pick them when they are about a third smaller than a tennis ball. I don't like cucumbers but will eat these in small quantities.


----------



## mike9

Picked tomatoes today and made a fresh sauce with garlic, basil, parsley and salt. Cooked some muscles in some then finished the pasta in it as well - just delicious. There is no better flavor than fresh tomato sauce IMO.'


----------



## mike9

Been on a tear with the garden coming in. I slow and low roasted cherry tomatoes from the garden with fresh garlic, salt, pepper and rosemary. 225 for @ 8hrs. In the fridge overnight then mixed with some fire roasted artichoke hearts, fire roasted red pepper, basil and mixed in some sausage and served over penne. It was really delicious I have to say.


----------



## dectra

Wild salmon on a bed of pea / basil puree, topped with basil tomato chutney served with oven roasted potatoes


----------



## mike9

It was compound dinner today and shrimp was on sale so I bought a pound and decided to make shrimp cocktail Here are my shrimp being poached in white wine with carrot, celery, shallot, garlic, bay, a sprig of rosemary, and a slice of Thomas Keller preserved lemon.










I quick chilled it in the freezer then strained the liquid and thickened with butter, cream and a little instant garlic mashed potato. Made a great spread for the other baguette we heated on the grill. I also made a "regular" cocktail sauce with BBQ, salsa and horse radish.


----------



## butzy

Rotisserie chicken, adobe style









And served with left over marinade (boiled in), drip pan onions and creamed spinach


----------



## steve tphc

Simple pinto beans cooked with rendered lard from a pork shoulder roast, epazote, and one chopped spanish onion. Made great burritos with left over pork shoulder roast, queso fresco, red onions, chopped chiles.


----------



## rick alan

teamfat said:


> You grow shepard's pie in your greenhouse?
> 
> On a serious note, Karen is not fond of lamb, so I rarely prepare shaperd's pie. For me it is quite a treat.
> 
> mjb.


Same with the women in my house. See if you can fool her by seasoning with fennel and basil


----------



## mike9

Carbonara with lobster.


----------



## rpooley

Chicken Marsala


----------



## mike9

Weeeeell - whole fresh lobsters are $4.99/lb. this week so my son and I thought it would be a good day for a new england style bake. I bought some linguica at Aldi for $4.49/lb., some gold potatoes, corn and fresh muscles (they were out of clams) and seven lobsters. Here's a couple of the grands using the lobsters like puppets.









Here is the aftermath -









I don't know how, but we had two lobsters left over so I bagged 'em, tagged 'em and into the freezer they went for later use in a nice cioppino.


----------



## butzy

I marinated big strips of thick flank in a Jamaican jerk marinade and grilled them over high heat.
Rested and cut thinly and served with pickled carrot, pickled cucumber, roasted red pepper, tomato onion relish and a cilantro-garlic-yoghurt sauce


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Yo my peeps, long time no see!!
#NationalCheeseburgerDay is here !!! That's what's for dinner!!! 
Well, add some fries and a beer and your good to go


----------



## mike9

Thomas Keller roast chicken, potato cooked then halved and crusted in a pan of butter, field greens with garden tomatoes.


----------



## rick alan

One thing wrong with this picture! I have to have my lobsters on plate to catch the juice.


----------



## mike9

Some pasta in garden tomato sauce with muscles and shrimp. Some toasted garlic ciabatta to help soak it up -


----------



## morning glory

mike9 said:


> Some pasta in garden tomato sauce with muscles and shrimp. Some toasted garlic ciabatta to help soak it up -


Very pretty!


----------



## chefbuba

Had an 18 lb packer brisket in the fridge for a while, split half the flat and made braised brisket and sweet onions. Fresh beans and potatoes from the garden. 
The rest is going into a brine tomorrow for pastrami.


----------



## jah42

Was going to make chicken tortilla wraps but duck was on sale.... so duck it was


----------



## mike9

Sausages, onions and peppers, but the real star were these blackened string beans. I served then with a side of hot and spicy relish I made yesterday.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Cheese Stuffed "Pretzels", kinda puffed too much maybe?
Tasty though
ALOHA SUNDAY Y'ALL !!


----------



## chefbuba

Chicken, cheese and green chile enchiladas with homemade ranchero sauce. Rice and beans on the side.


----------



## butzy

Chefbuba, I want a piece of that!
Looks delicious


----------



## rpooley

Shepherd's pie...I love leftover night


----------



## mike9

I made a fumet with lobster shells, mire poix and garlic -








I added some to a sauce I made from the last of the garden tomatoes along with some chili paste I made Friday and the smaller lobster bits -








It made a really nice bowl of pasta topped with sauteed lobster -


----------



## niko1227

Lemon, garlic chicken with mushrooms and roasted potatoes


----------



## niko1227

White chocolate cheese cake


----------



## niko1227

Roasted pork loin


----------



## teamfat

This actually took place a couple of days ago. My wife, who just retired, thought it might be nice if she cooked dinner for the first time in X years. I had purchased a pork tenderloin a couple of days before but thanks to last minute work changes didn't get to cook it as planned. So I looked at some recipes, found one with roast pork tenderloin with apples and onions, and turned her loose.










It may have taken her a bit longer to do the prep and actual cooking, but I refrained from jumping in and taking over, let her work at her pace. Well, I did cut the onion, but that was it, the rest was all her.

It was good. She did NOT overcook the pork, my biggest worry, the onion and apple mix could have been reduced less, a bit more saucy, but overall a very nice meal. And no, I didn't eat that jalapeno, she just put it on the plate for a bit of extra color.

The 30 year trial period ended a couple of months ago, this marriage may have potential.

mjb.


----------



## tieuthao

i have soup, meat stew and, stir-fried vegetables for dinner


----------



## mike9

Left over pizza from the other night - re-heated on crinkled foil in a dry pan with a lid. For y'all non scientists that = a stove top oven.


----------



## chefbuba

Breakfast, country sausage patties, fried eggs, hash browns, English muffins with home made apple butter.


----------



## niko1227

parmessan breaded pork with orzo pasta


----------



## mike9

Bottom round is on sale this week @ $1.77/lb with coupon. I bought 5 pounds yesterday and made chili and cornbread with granola in it.


----------



## mike9

I took a couple of bone in chicken breasts out of the freezer and had a red cabbage on hand. I thin sliced the cabbage then long grated a carrot, sliced half an onion and some bacon. I made a compound butter with garlic and parsley. I sliced a pocket in each breast and filled them with the compound butter - like a Kiev only not breaded - skin on. Tied them up, liberally salted and pepper'd and into a 450F oven then turned down to 425F. I cooked some bacon, removed, caramelized the onion, removed, then sauteed the cabbage and carrot in the drippings then added the onion and half the bacon. Mean time I cored and wedged and skinned two Macintosh apples and added them and the rest of the bacon back at the end for carry over.

Man this was a delicious meal -


----------



## mike9

Took some of that leftover chicken and made pot pies for dinner tonight. Diced onion, carrot, celery, potato, some garlic, parsley, salt, pepper and a little bacon, flour and milk. I used puff pastry for the top and it was comforting.


----------



## mike9

We enjoyed a real treat tonight. One of our (somewhat) local stores had whole (head on) shrimp this week. I bought a pound and used twelve for dinner tonight. Garlic/ginger/chili paste marinade. Into a hot wok went coconut oil, scallion, red and orange bells, sesame oil, sweet soy, Saoshing wine, lime juice, pepper and pinch of salt. I cooked some rice stick in lobster base water then added noodle, cillantro and some of the cooking liquid to the wok at the end. Wow - so much more flavorful than ordinary shrimp.


----------



## butzy

Now to me, that's comfort food !!!


----------



## mike9

My wife wanted tacos so I picked up a small sirloin, weighed 1/2lb off of it and sliced against the grain. Made great tacos


----------



## steve tphc

Homemade Sourdough Ciabatta

I soured a bread dough starter for 3 days until the lactic acid produced a nice sour smell. I mixed in the starter, kosher rock salted water, and 3 pounds of King Arthur Bread Flour. Mixed that well, let it rise once, punched down, and set aside in a plastic covered bowl for two days in the refrigerator to retard development. Letting the dough warm to room temperature, be kneaded, and formed into a loaf on parchment paper the loaf doubled in size and slumped due to the higher water content. Scoured with a lame then baked the loaf to a hard crust for 70 minutes on a pizza stone. I got good holes and rise with crusty bread with plenty of bite, chew and sourdough flavor. The extra two day of cold rest gave the time the bread needed to develop fully. I was very encouraged by the excellent results; the next time we will try a 5-pound loaf. Note the KA Bread Flour is cheaper than their artisanal European flour but still produced very Italian Sourdough bread not unlike Casareccio.


----------



## mike9

Picked up a sirloin tip steak for $2 off then trimmed out the silver skin and blitzed it in the food proc. Nothing like a fresh burger and some crispy tater tots.


----------



## Sansa

Last night entertained a friend. The menu was, app-ceviche of scallops shrimp and amberjack. The mains were 10-12 cnt. head on Gulf shrimp and amberjack fillets and shredded brussel sprouts as a side plus a salad

Tonight seared yellow fin tuna, guacamole and streamed broccoli seasoned with dashi and a wasabi cream sauce


----------



## mike9

We had friends over for a meal of goose, leftover stuffing, corn and oyster pudding, duck and pheasant gravy, biscuits and a nice butternut squash and sweet potato mash. We had a lemon tort for desert that cut the richness of the meal. Oh and some very good wine and 5yr. aged gouda as an app.


----------



## chefbuba

Local pan fried oysters, fried tots and slaw.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Heh all --- I know been a while, but y'know life and all!

It got up to 86 today, so I grilled some Salmon for my
version of a Salmon Greek Inspired Salad


----------



## mike9

Here's what that goose is giving me. I quartered an onion, chopped celery and carrot in large pieces, smashed some garlic, black pepper corns, two dried chilies (seeded), bunch of parsley. Took the big cleaver to the carcass then chopped the wings up, the neck up and tossed in the gizzards and heart. Filled the pot with cold water and put it on the stove to heat then before it came to the simmer I moved to the hot plate with my PID programmed to 199F then sealed with cling film. This will go for @ 48hrs and will be a most delicious, clear bone broth when finished.


----------



## mike9

Goose tacos - I deboned the leftovers then blitzed them in the food proc with taco seasoning. I melted some of the duck and pheasant gravy, added some of my hot sauce then heated the goose in that with chopped cilantro, adding gravy as needed till it was just right. Tacos are wide bottom shell, a mix of smoked gruyere and some 5yr. aged gouda, meat on top of that, guacamole, and topped with arugula. Tell you what - these are some of the best tacos I've made EVER.


----------



## chefbuba

Making iceman's lasagna with wonton skins, I'll let you know how it turned out.


----------



## rick alan

mike9 said:


> Goose tacos - I deboned the leftovers then blitzed them in the food proc with taco seasoning. I melted some of the duck and pheasant gravy, added some of my hot sauce then heated the goose in that with chopped cilantro, adding gravy as needed till it was just right. Tacos are wide bottom shell, a mix of smoked gruyere and some 5yr. aged gouda,


Smoked Gruyere and aged gouda, I guess that works also, I am of the mind that smoked gouda was simply invented for large-bird sandwitches.


----------



## chrislehrer

Turkey enchiladas molé. 100% leftovers!


----------



## planethoff

BBQ Chicken with slaw and beans.


----------



## chefbuba

NY steaks, sautéed mushrooms, baked potato and rainbow carrots from the garden.


----------



## butzy

Thai spiced fish, wrapped in banana leaf on the braai.
And I forgot to take pictures....


----------



## mike9

I made a kicked up Quinoa, brined pork chops on the grill pan and blanched two lobster tails, cut in half and finished in a pan of compound butter. All served on a bed of dressed greens.


----------



## mike9

I had a coupon for Salmon so I fried off some bacon then pan sauteed the salmon in the drippings along with butter and evoo basting as I went. I slow fried some eggs in evoo and served over a salad of field greens, evoo and lime juice. Had toasted English muffins on the side.


----------



## teamfat

Eggplant in spicy garlicc sauce. It's vegan, expect to see this picture again soon.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba

Split pea soup, not vegan with lots of pork product. Corn muffins on the side.


----------



## butzy

This was a little while ago: my no longer vegan red kidney beans:


----------



## chefbuba

T-Bone's, roasted red potatoes and carrots from the greenhouse. 
All I have is a leftovers pic.


----------



## mike9

I made a nice chicken soup for dinner and this is the stock I made as a base. It was a "quicky" stock 199F for 4hrs.


----------



## dectra

Baked Potato topped with Pork Sugo


----------



## morning glory

teamfat said:


> View attachment 64211
> 
> 
> Eggplant in spicy garlicc sauce. It's vegan, expect to see this picture again soon.
> 
> mjb.


I'd love to see the recipe for this!


----------



## Lisa Miller

Pasta bolognese ))


----------



## butzy

Chicken...


----------



## chefbuba

Green chile, carnitas and jack cheese enchiladas, rice & beans.


----------



## jay lancaster

Bacon wrapped mahi fillet on a bed of wilted spinach.


----------



## rick alan

I have a working camera again but no download cable yet. Not much to look at anyways, wings pan fried in a quarter inch of saved up pork fat. Sprinkle of salt and pepper the only garnish, I wouldn't have wanted it any other way, it's tough to do wings wrong, though I have seen it. The deglaze will make the most unbelievable BBQ sauce for my next chicken dish.

A joint from decades ago in Boston's South End used to serve with your roast chicken order a tiny little paper cup of the drippings with what I think was just a bit of tamarind in it. It was all you needed.


----------



## chefbuba

Chili over cheese grits and salad.


----------



## rick alan

mike9 said:


> I had a coupon for Salmon so I fried off some bacon then pan sauteed the salmon in the drippings along with butter and evoo basting as I went. I slow fried some eggs in evoo and served over a salad of field greens, evoo and lime juice. Had toasted English muffins on the side.


Egg sauce over salad, first I've seen.


----------



## mike9

@rick alan - The runny yoke really works well with the greens.


----------



## Hank

Both kids have been home from college for about a week so our dinners have been:

NY steak, potato, green beans, and a salad
Carne asada tocaos with the leftover steak
Fresh Pici pasta with a rich thick meaty italian gravy cooked all day
Three bean bourbon chicken chili
Chicken Tikki Marsala, curried cauliflower and peas, homemade nan. 
Sweet potato and black bean tacos
Pork roast, pureed cauliflower, roasted brussel sprouts with bacon

You know, so they keep coming home.

I should have taken pictures. Heading north for Christmas. I need a break


----------



## teamfat

Watched an episode of Iron Chef America last night where the theme was Oktoberfest, so went a little German tonight. Pork schnitzel, spaetzle and some sauteed shrooms.










Not going to bed hungry tonight!

mjb.


----------



## mike9

I wanted to do meatballs for our Christmas Eve party so I thawed out 3lb. of goose breast, 2.5lb. of venison and 1.25lb. of bacon. After trimming I ground it once through a medium die and again through a fine die. I season it up and added raisin bread torn and soaked in milk and four eggs. (I had to do this in two batches) I ended up with 94 meatballs that I cooked in the slow cooker in whole cranberry sauce, apricot preserve and cabernet along with sage and bay. I did that on Saturday and yesterday they were perfect. I even have some leftover to give to friends.


----------



## chefbuba

Fresh Columbia river salmon, seared in the cast iron skillet and finished in a hot oven. Hoisin glaze.


----------



## chefbuba




----------



## butzy

lazy evening...
Made some small meatballs and had meatballs and wine for dinner


----------



## scott livesey

gorged on sushi at a new place in Durham, NC Rockin' Roll Sushi Express. (http://rockrollusa.com/) pretty interesting concept, all you can eat with drinks and salad for $14. a conveyor belt passes each table and you grab a plate of 2 or 4 pieces as it comes by. 6 of us cleaned 42 plates.


----------



## mike9

I made "Nacho Shooters" again for NYE. It's a labor of love, but very tasty and always a hit.


----------



## teamfat

New Year's Day. For some folks black eyed peas are a tradition, bringing prosperity for the coming year. Did a beef loin roast as well, trying the technique of 5 minutes per pound in a 500 F oven, then turn off the oven and let it sit for 2 hours. Turned out pretty well, a nice brown crust and even degree of doneness inside.


----------



## chefbuba

Big ol pot of beef stew.


----------



## Mr_Braun

Veggie and tofu stir-fry in my carbon steel wok 

Red bell peppers, zucchini, celery, onion, spinach, marinated firm tofu and some rice noodles.


----------



## scott livesey

chefbuba said:


> View attachment 64345
> Big ol pot of beef stew.


looks so good, I made a pot for myself tonite.


----------



## chefbuba

Ribeye steaks, roasted sweet potatoes, steamed broccoli.

My dog trying to get in on the action.


----------



## butzy

I can't blame him (her). I would do the same


----------



## chefbuba

butzy said:


> I can't blame him (her). I would do the same


She (KT) is a very food motivated dog, always has her eye on the prize, but is respectful.


----------



## mike9

I did a take on Raymond Blanc's Squid and Chorizo Stew recipe. I can't get good Spanish chorizo locally so I substituted andouille. Thawed squid tubes were available and that was the impetus for the dish. Slow cooking the squid takes it to a whole different level than we're used to with fast fried calamari. The collagen breaks down and the texture improves so much not to mention the flavor is much more enhanced. I made this yesterday and it was delicious. My wife soaked dried chick peas overnight and cooked them today in seasoned water. (so much better than canned). After resting overnight this stew was exquisite tasting.


----------



## yeller

Grilled Chipotle Chicken with Lime Cilantro rice, Roasted street corn... ( Camera sucks in Halogen light)


----------



## mike9

Some cold here this weekend. I thawed out 3.5 lbs. of venison and while I had chili in mind my thoughts went to a ragu ala Bolognese/chili hybrid.

Spoon stands up -










It still need a thickener and I didn't want to make a roux, or use starch . . . Hmmmm . . . "cracker meal" - perfect, worked like a charm and made a great topping as well.


----------



## chefbuba

Broiled Alaskan cod with capers, vermouth and butter, agave glazed carrots and roasted potatoes.


----------



## dectra

Leek and Potato Soup, topped with crumbled bacon.


----------



## rpooley

Lasagna made with leftover sausage gravy as the béchamel 
Steamed broccoli
Berries with crème anglaise


----------



## drirene

Popcorn
Sous vide carrots
Greek yogurt w honey and Chia seeds


----------



## chefbuba

Navy beans with ham, stewed tomatoes and kale. Fresh baked yeast rolls on the side.


----------



## yeller

Lazy plated Italian Seasoned Tortellini Soup with tomatoes, roasted red pepper, spicy pork balls (camera shy bc wife took most) with artichokes and spinach.. Wifey's favorite ~ (Pic sux but it happened ..)


----------



## yeller

Frying Pork, garlic, onions and celery ...add shredded cabbage, soy, and fried egg and it's Egg Roll in a Bowl


----------



## teamfat

Wow. If I got a setup like that and a real wok, I might do a lot more Chinese.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba

Clean out the fridge quiche, andouille, broccoli and meunster with a side salad. Fresh pineapple for dessert.


----------



## eastshores

Smoked some loin back ribs on my electric smoker today. I stick with the 2/2/1 method anymore for ribs and always get a good result.


----------



## mike9

@eastshores - great looking plate I love me some collards.


----------



## harpua

Roasted chicken in cast iron, mustard sherry pan sauce, red wine. Aromatic pile on the side for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## chefbuba

Blueberry buttermilk waffles and a fried egg.


----------



## mike9

It's my birthday - my wife took me out for sushi - yum!


----------



## millionsknives

teamfat said:


> Wow. If I got a setup like that and a real wok, I might do a lot more Chinese.
> 
> mjb.


I've used the same burner with woks for 2 years. Best $65 I've spent. Chinese at home and it folds up for travel. Bbq season I use it with a wok for offsite frying. A lot of smoked fried bbq chicken wings.


----------



## yeller

It's actually a "Discada". It's founding is based on migrant farm workers using plow discs in the fields, converted one to a cooker used widely in labor camps. Oh yea.... Pan Pizza & Wings...


----------



## harpua

yeller said:


> It's actually a "Discada". It's founding is based on migrant farm workers using plow discs in the fields, converted one to a cooker used widely in labor camps. Oh yea.... Pan Pizza & Wings...
> 
> View attachment 64432


Is that your beautiful kitchen table or is that a restaurant?


----------



## chefbuba

Salmon patties, buttered new potatoes, steamed broccoli. Caper dill tartar sauce.


----------



## mike9

I made family style enchiladas yesterday. I made red and green sauces from scratch then assembled with two layers of refried beans and chicken.

Sauces:








Enchiladas - well what's left . . .


----------



## yeller

Saturday Night Pepperoni Pizza on the Blackstone Oven


----------



## teamfat

Those pepperoni slices with the crispy black edges are DISGUSTING! Please pick them off your pizza, send them to me, shipping address to follow. Good choice of beer, though.

mjb.


----------



## eastshores

Tried to come up with a dish based on what what was already sitting in the kitchen. Had some frozen cod.. some turnips.. just opened some marinara the other night.. and had some baby yukon potatoes and a tomato from a friends garden. So this is a speed basted cod over tomato turnip puree, a balsamic tomato chutney and garlic rosemary roasted potatoes.


----------



## toddhicks209

Spaghetti


----------



## yeller

Made Meatballs with It. Sausage, Veal and Ground chuck..Served over toasted Ciabatta Bread..


----------



## chefbuba

Made thin crust pizzas tonight. Fresh mozzarella, shredded mozzarella, salami, pepperoni, onion, sweet peppers and mushrooms. 
































KT approves.


----------



## teamfat




----------



## mike9

Sushi from a local restaurant with a good sushi chef. Shrimp tempura, Unagi and Yellowtail rolls with a seaweed salad. I have enough left over for breakfast, or lunch for one of us.


----------



## chefbuba

Pork in milk.


----------



## yeller

Mesquite grilled Rib Eye, Pan Seared Scallops, twice baked potato, roasted brussel sprouts with garlic and prosciutto topped with Parmesan with wedge salad and Beaujolais Nouveau 2017..Our Valentine's Dinner Saved a lot of $$$..


----------



## butzy

I tried my hand on making some Thai/Chinese soup.
Really loved the soups I ate in Thailand recently (but already too long ago).
It became some sort of fusion as I had roast pork from the Chinese challenge.
I cooked noodles and set them asides.
I also had 3 types of dried mushrooms (from Thailand) which I soaked and put to the side
Then a pot of water with Nam Prik Pao (Thai Chili Jam) and the left over Char Siu marinade. Boiled for a bit.
Then added the soaked mushrooms and sliced tomato, left to boil.
Added the meat, noodles and cracked an egg in it. Sirred the white and left the yolk (soft poached).
Put in a bowl and seasoned with some fish sauce and lime juice.
It tasted nothing like the soups in Thailand, but was very nice anyway


----------



## dectra

Beef Bourguignon over egg noodles....


----------



## mike9

I made a Spanish inspired octopus, squid and chorizo stew yesterday. We had friends over for a "last supper" since they are moving to Colorado in a week. It was a work out, but so satisfying and we have enough for another meal plus a couple of giveaways. We all enjoyed some Manchego cheese, olives, dilly beans and hot pepper sauce, hot crusty bread and a savory compound butter. Oh and lots of wine. 

Folks who had never dreamed of eating octopus or a slow cooked squid were amazed at the flavor and texture.


----------



## maryb

Comfort food weekend! Tator Tot Hotdish! Simple filling food. Creamy slaw on the side and a cold beer!


----------



## drirene

We go out several times a week. I finally remembered to take some pictures! First two (prawns and coconut curry mussels) are last night; second two (Greek salad and quinoa kale pakoras) are tonight. Yummm...


----------



## butzy




----------



## yeller

Trying out new Insta-Pot - Soup with beef, barley, potatoes, celery, carrots, broccoli, zucchini and good stuff but I use V-8 as a base..so good


----------



## yeller

Our neighbors are having their kitchen remodeled so I decided to get a 2.5 lb cross rib roast from the freezer and sear it on wood-fired hickory then on to the smoker. So we sliced the meat thin and put a pot of hot cheese on, dropped a batch of fries and grabbed onion rolls and took them Arby's Beef N Cheddars and ate our with them..Soooo good.


----------



## teamfat

Check the date on the first post in this thread.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

I started this dish yesterday so it would be ready today. Venison shank Osso Bucco - this is the toughest meat on a deer and when finished it fell off the bones.

































With some hot, crusty garlic bread it is oh so goooood.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

teamfat said:


> Check the date on the first post in this thread.
> 
> mjb.


HOLLY COW!!
Mar 6, 2012
350 pages
6996 posts


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I've been awfully homesick the past few months, 
what with all this snow and all ...
So I made Kara'age Chicken with the biggest 'Dolly' breasts of chicken


----------



## chefbuba

Snow?? Are you still in the desert?
Made corned beef and cabbage Cooked in Guinness.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

chefbuba said:


> Snow?? Are you still in the desert?
> Made corned beef and cabbage Cooked in Guinness.


Buba, we've moved from Southern to Northern AZ...
still desert, just HIGH desert and we got snow in SoAZ too


----------



## harpua

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Buba, we've moved from Southern to Northern AZ...
> still desert, just HIGH desert and we got snow in SoAZ too
> View attachment 64719


Which town in NoAZ are you?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

harpua said:


> Which town in NoAZ are you?


`pua, we're in the quad-city area of Prescott, beautiful!


----------



## harpua

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> `pua, we're in the quad-city area of Prescott, beautiful!


My family has a cabin in Pine. Driving through Prescott is always gorgeous!


----------



## dogfood

Lemon chicken. (extreme variation on Shun Lee)
Pea pods/water chestnuts, broken rice (com tam) with extra lemon sauce on the side


----------



## rabiyajamal45

I have Daal and Chawal


----------



## flipflopgirl

Speaking of lazy....
I tossed a well seared monster chuck roast (bone in) in the crockpot (added a package of stew seasoning...LAZY!) then ran a couple hours of errands.
Came home and removed the lid, , and the almost done roast then spiked the jus with a scant spoonful of Better Than Bullion (new roasted beef flavor) a couple of shots of Lea and Perrin's then stirred it around to incorporate.
Dropped in a dozen unpeeled new potatoes a few nice carrots (so sweet!) a quartered 1015 onion before placing roast back in then replaced the cover.
Left the jus alone instead of turning it into a gravy.
Side was a garden salad with homemade ranch dressing.
Not one bite left.

mimi


----------



## Beltway Chef

I had scrambled eggs and two oranges. woot woot


----------



## rick alan

Chuck steak done my Nanna's way, with a twist. S+P a chuck steak and sear. Sprinkle with thyme, lather both sides with a bit of ketchup, ring around it in the pan with carrot slices/dices, slivers of garlic to cover the top of the chuck and shallots over that. Cook covered on moderate heat such that in half hour the bottom is a little burnt/well Maillarded. Add just a bit of de-alcoholed white wine and more shallots and simmer an hour. Boy the Maillard effect you can get here, that is something!

Nanna would just through the chuck in with some ketchup and small amount of onion, carrot, celery, water and salt, still great.


----------



## butzy

Nasi goreng (Indonesian fried rice) made with left over piri piri chicken on the spit.
And what's better than nasi goreng with one fried egg?
YES, Nasi goreng with 2 fried eggs


----------



## mike9

I've been putting this recipe together for a couple of weeks now and i'm very happy with the way it turned out. 
*CORNED BEEF GALUMPKIS *- my riff on the traditional meal.

Corned beef bottom round flat cut soaked in four changes of water over night plus carrots -
















Seasoned, liquid cooked off and a pan of hash browns and onion -









Rolled in steamed cabbage leaves and I made a bowl of Bloody Mary from scratch for the braising liquid - potato vodka 









The finished product was delicious -


----------



## dogfood

First attempt at SV duck confit (aged a couple weeks in SV bag/fat), duck fat roasted red potatoes & braised carrots.
Tomato feta salad with too much basil chiffonade
Apple pie (low on apples, hence the "flatness")


----------



## harpua

Homemade gnocchi. From a few days ago. All to myself. Lots of wine.


----------



## chefbuba

Clean out the fridge chow mein. Potstickers from the freezer.


----------



## butzy




----------



## morning glory

Tequila lime chicken:


----------



## morning glory

And a black-eyed bean salad:


----------



## butzy

Both those dishes look great @morning glory


----------



## mike9

Charro Beans and corn bread -


----------



## chefbuba

Baked tortellini & salad.


----------



## dogfood

Banh xeo & the usual accompaniments (wildcard sweet chili sauce- I like it)


----------



## butzy

@dogfood :
I am waiting for a bahn xeo entry in the ginger family challenge, so if you have detailed description and pictures, please post it there (needs to have been made this month though)


----------



## dogfood

butzy said:


> @dogfood :
> I am waiting for a bahn xeo entry in the ginger family challenge, so if you have detailed description and pictures, please post it there (needs to have been made this month though)


There isn't ginger in (at least my version of) banh xeo


----------



## dogfood

Roasted df potatoes, with chard & duck confit sides ;-)


----------



## mike9

I had some of that ginger garlic chicken leftover so I made "Pot Pies" for dinner. I used crescent rolls for the topping and we like it better than pie dough. Normally I'd make a rough puff, but no time today.


----------



## eastshores

@mike9 those are picture perfect!

The next four months are going to be extremely tight budget wise for me so I have been more persistent at trying to come up with something from what I have on hand already. It's actually pretty fun. I have some fresh herbs out back so that helps a lot. Today I found a can of tuna just sitting all alone.. and I have no bread at the moment. I did have half an onion and some eggs.. so I dug out my bread crumbs, added in fresh thyme, coarse ground mustard, 1 egg, minced onion, diced some kalamata olives I had in the fridge and made tuna cakes! Gave them a light dusting in flour before sauteing them in a little butter and olive oil. I found some balsamic vinaigrette that made a nice sauce (they needed that).. peeled and grilled some asparagus that I've had for a few days. Being broke can sometimes feel like being in prison.. so it's nice to sit down to something that didn't cost me much and still feels like a quality meal.


----------



## harpua

Simmered konnyaku and tofu covered in red miso sauce, fried burdock in soy, mirin and sake, unfiltered sake for drink


----------



## morning glory

harpua said:


> Simmered konnyaku and tofu covered in red miso sauce, fried burdock in soy, mirin and sake, unfiltered sake for drink
> View attachment 64813
> View attachment 64814
> View attachment 64815


Wow! This looks fantastic - vegan too! Is the green in the red bowl the burdock? I've not come across it as a vegetable before.


----------



## harpua

morning glory said:


> Wow! This looks fantastic - vegan too! Is the green in the red bowl the burdock? I've not come across it as a vegetable before.


Yes, I simmered the burdock in dashi, soy, mirin and sake. Not completely vegan.

It's so crunchy and woody. Love it!


----------



## mike9

I made Venison chops, oven frites and a nice salad with a nicer dressing.


----------



## morning glory

mike9 said:


> I made Venison chops, oven frites and a nice salad with a nicer dressing.
> 
> Those oven frites look rather good. Is there a secret?


----------



## butzy

Lovely pizza Tony!


----------



## mike9

Last night was eggplant parm my way -

Start with sauce - evoo, tomato paste, garlic, peperoncino and anchovy paste on low.









Slice and peel an eggplant and drain between paper towels -









Make the bonding agent - mayo, garlic and onion powders, smoked paprika, a little ground chili, salt and pepper -









Slather the eggplant slices and coat with breadcrumbs and let rest on a rack for at least 20 minutes -









Meanwhile finish the sauce. Hand crush canned plum tomatoes reserving the liquid for another use. I added some really dry Parmigiano to the pan for flavor -









I put a sheet pan in to a 450 oven and when it's hot I spray it with oil and put the eggplant on then turn when golden and let finish till both sides are golden and the center is soft. I plate with sauce on the bottom then pile the eggplant on and top with fresh grated Parmigiano. Enjoy -


----------



## morning glory

21TonyK said:


> Pizza night
> 
> View attachment 64825


My kind of pizza!


----------



## mike9

We had dinner at the kid's house next door (yes a real luxury) DIL made ham and I cooked up a mess-o-greens - collards, mustard and turnip. I started with bacon drippin' then mirapoix and a smoked turkey neck. When those had sweated off I added my greens then seasoned and let them cook down. Mmmmm - delicious. I also made biscuits (from cans - yeah I know).


----------



## yeller

Marquee Chicken Fried Rice & Egg Rolls ...Emphasis on the Chicken


----------



## mike9

Not me I went to a buddy's house for burgers, but my wife was having some of her Zonta Club friends over so I made three quiches for her this afternoon. One is bacon, leek, scallion, Black Forest ham and Swiss - another is fresh Polish sausage, leek, scallion, ham and Gouda and the third one is mine - Bacon, Polish sausage, leek, scallion, Gouda, Swiss - the leftovers.


----------



## mike9

Sure thing - for these three I used 14 whole eggs and two egg yokes, 2.5 cups of light cream and two cups of whole milk, salt, thyme, nutmeg, pepper and a hot pepper like cayenne. For the fillings I used six slices of bacon, half a pound of fresh Polish sausage, black forest ham, leek and scallion. A sort of clean out the ice box kind of thing. Cheese was Gouda and Swiss sliced and torn to fit. I buttered the pie plates and coated with seasoned dried bread crumbs - no pie crust. A layer of meat and veg topped with cheese and fill half way with egg mix then another layer of meat, veg, cheese and top with egg mixture. Into a preheated oven at 450 and reduce to 325 and set a timer for 40 - 45 minutes then play it by ear till a tooth pic inserted comes out clean. Let come to room temp and enjoy!!


----------



## yeller

Pizza Man


----------



## mike9

Cuban sliders with hash browns -


----------



## chefbuba

BBQ takeout. Ribs, brisket, smoked sausage, potato salad, slaw and beans.


----------



## butzy

I had some veges and stuff that needed finishing.
Fried a bit of bacon and lots of leek.
HAd the oven going with halved cherry tomatoes and some balsamic vinegar in a dish. Added the bacon/leek and frozen sweetcorn to it (plus lots of garlic, paprika and smoked paprika) and topped with nachos and cheese.
No pictures, but it worked well. Was tasty


----------



## mike9

rogernelson said:


> it's very easy to make isn't it mike?


Yes there are numerous recipes for Cuban sandwiches all over. It's a great way to use up leftover roast pork.


----------



## yeller

rogernelson said:


> Nice work yeller.its look very delicious.


Thanks ! Always work in progress..forgot the Muenster this time..


----------



## mike9

A great place for recipes is the monthly challenge history.

https://cheftalk.com/ams/cheftalk-monthly-cooking-challenges.28043/


----------



## mike9

I bought a nice boneless 3# chuck roast yesterday thinking about grinding it for burgers. After all the weather man said today was going to be nice. WRONG - windy, cold, hell it didn't get above freezing till mid afternoon. Oh well a good day for *STEW *instead. Beef Chuck, onion, carrot, celery, potato, dried mushrooms, red wine, beef stock, vegetable stock, bay leaves and a shock of parsley, thyme, smoked salt and black pepper. Oh and some seasoned flour to dredge and brown the beef in. Sure was good and will only be better tomorrow -

What was left after dinner -


----------



## chefbuba




----------



## mike9

I'm batchin' it tonight so spaghetti and clam sauce from scratch.


----------



## harpua

mike9 said:


> I'm batchin' it tonight so spaghetti and clam sauce from scratch.


That looks GOOD.


----------



## butzy

My attempt at Thai noodle soup:


----------



## mike9

I made shrimp and grits tonight.


----------



## chefbuba

Lengua tacos from a new local hole in the wall. Good stuff


----------



## chrislehrer

French-style farmer's soup and my very first home-baked sourdough boule.


----------



## butzy

Looks good Chris!


----------



## mike9

Great looking bread @chrislehrer


----------



## harpua

Made a little rice bowl. Freeze dried tofu, daikon, mizuna, wood eat and shiitake shrooms, crunchy seaweed and umeboshi. So good!


----------



## yeller

Started with Shrimp Ceviche followed by Chili con Carne Sirloin Tips, Street Corn , Mexican Rice with a Fried Egg over EZ to top it off ..New Mexico style


----------



## morning glory

chrislehrer said:


> French-style farmer's soup and my very first home-baked sourdough boule.
> View attachment 64890


If that is your first sourdough then you are doing well!


----------



## morning glory

Smoked haddock, asparagus and egg quiche with saffron:


----------



## Leocube

I had some cheap chinese bbq ribs that I bought at a local supermarket. It was on sale....


----------



## chefbuba

Crab cakes, mushroom risotto and salad.


----------



## dectra

Duck breast, red wine demi, paired with roasted parsnip & sweet potatoes


----------



## harpua

dectra said:


> Duck breast, red wine demi, paired with roasted parsnip & sweet potatoes
> View attachment 64910


That looks amazing! My kind of dinner.


----------



## harpua

Posole in the instant pot, made with neck bones and purple hominy.


----------



## harpua

Pasta with carrot top pesto, made with almonds, pasta, blanched carrot leaves, parsley, mint and basil.


----------



## drirene

My allergies are bad and I'm on an "Elimination Diet" for the next month or so to figure out what bothers me. No dining out. Tonight's dinner, made with some of the very few ingredients I can, but didn't really, eat was garlic Scottish Salmon, coconut rice pilaf, and grilled asparagus. Craving chocolate chip cookies, Greek yogurt with strawberry compote, and popcorn.


----------



## chefbuba

Making chicken and dumplings.


----------



## phatch

Sabzi polo with chicken and carrots.


----------



## dectra

Chicken Enchiladas with Mole Coloradito and Mexican Crema


----------



## harpua

Kinda rainy here in SoCal so I made baked penne with buffalo mozzarella and hot sausage. Arugula salad not pictured.


----------



## chefbuba

Sloppy Joe's and apple cole slaw.


----------



## Amilcar Jaime

Roti Vega with potatoes, curry egg and garter


----------



## fatcook

Grilled pork chops, baby broccoli, asparagus, and new red potatoes. It's spring!


----------



## Amilcar Jaime

21TonyK said:


> Can I ask what "garter" is?


Garter is Yardlong bean


----------



## capricciosa

Caldo verde - nothing beats delicious Portuguese food (except maybe delicious Spanish food, but after a while they all taste the same, kind of like Indian food)


----------



## mike9

Since it was Cinco de Mayo yesterday I ground 2.5 lbs. of top round, made some salsa from scratch and grilled some corn tortillas - my that was good and some other sides it fed seven adults and three kids.


----------



## harpua

Curried fried rice with carrots, carrot greens, tofu and kale. Yogurt and cilantro. Radish with lemon because it's a true fridge clean out.


----------



## Amilcar Jaime

21TonyK said:


> Thank you, so a Snake bean to me... gets confusing!


 It would be some kind of this!


----------



## teamfat

So a while back, over a week, not quite two I think, I buy this nice hunk of beef chuck. It gets a good dusting of salt and black pepper, vacuum sealed and into the sous vide cooker at 160F for 24 hours. Stashed in the fridge for a few days, waiting for a break in my work schedule. Finally goes into the smoker 200 - 225 F for about 6 - 7 hours, hickory chips.









I've been munching on it for the last couple of days, finally remembered to take a picture. Here it is in a sandwich, reheated in some Q sauce, dill pickle slices and raw onion on a lightly toasted bun. Tasty.

mjb.


----------



## drirene

My friends ate this cake tonight that I made for a friend's birthday. Moist yellow cake with a thick layer of chocolate mousse filling and American buttercream frosting with chocolate ganache. I ate lettuce, which is probably why I forgot to take a picture of the inside.


----------



## eastshores

Made it over to the shore to fish this morning. We caught some bluefish, a pompano that was a little shy of a keeper and some whiting. It is amazing how much difference it makes to have fish caught the same day on ice, filet and right into the oil. I'm looking forward to being able to try fresh pompano but for now the whiting hits the spot.


----------



## julianaray

I had margarita pizza and a bottle of cold beer.
It was not half bad..


----------



## chefross

Got my grill fired up for the first time this season. 
Made BBQ chicken, French Fries, a salad, and a nice glass of Pinot Noir.


----------



## dectra

Did a quick take on Poulet a la Creme, with baked potato and fresh picked asparagus.


----------



## harpua

Swiss chard and mascarpone agnolotti, fried in brown butter, sage, and morels.


----------



## mike9

I made Carnitas the other day so I got a pic of the tacos tonight. Pork cooked in Mexican Coke served with a red cabbage slaw dressed with a ginger, honey and lime vinaigrette and guacamole. Simple and delicious -


----------



## planethoff

Incredibly dark rainy days call for Chicken and Dumplings


----------



## mike9

I made lobster salad the other day so we had lobster tacos, fresh corn, avocado, fresh salsa and chips. I enjoyed a crisp pear/ginger cider.


----------



## eastshores

planethoff said:


> Incredibly dark rainy days call for Chicken and Dumplings


Oh man.. I don't usually ask for recipes but would you mind sharing? Those dumplings look like what my mom would make.. I've come close by basically using a biscuit dough recipe.. but I suspect she added some baking powder because they were always very fluffy inside. I really like your cuts on the vegetables. I will have to try that some time.


----------



## planethoff

@eastshores Thanks for the compliment!  I'd be happy to share. I have a few different ways of doing it, but I will give you the general gist of it. I will not really give quantity as I am sure you can scale appropriately.

Whole Roasted Chicken
Carrots
Sweet Onion
Garlic
Chicken Stock
Thyme, Black Peppercorn, Bay Leaf
Butter
Olive Oil
Milk

I will roast whole chicken that has been liberally seasoned with salt, pepper, granulated garlic, onion powder, and thyme. Brush with oil. I put lemon, fresh thyme, and garlic in cavity. When cooked remove skin, debone and chop. set aside. I sometimes roast carrots too. (I did not for the one pictured)

Then add a little butter and olive oil to stockpot. Toss in carrots , sweet onion, and garlic and sweat for 5-10 minutes. Add chicken stock and bouquet garni of thyme, sage, bay leaf, and black peppercorn. Simmer for 1/2 hour or so until carrots are halfway tender. Add celery (if roasting carrots, add now instead of with onion and garlic and skip first half hour simmer) and chicken.

In separate saucepan add 1/4 cup butter and 1/4 cup flour and make blonde roux. When roux has good color, whisk in two cups of milk and then add to stockpot and stir. Simmer for another half hour to hour. (I prefer to make roux separately and add to stockpot vs putting flour and butter with sweated veg and stirring)

Dumplings:
2 1/2 cups flour
1 cup milk divided
2 teaspoons salt
2 large eggs
1 tablespoon baking powder
2 tablespoons butter

Mix flour, salt, baking powder. Cut in butter with two butter knives. Add eggs and 1/2 cup milk. Mix until dough starts to form adding milk as needed by tablespoon. Dough should be wet but not runny. Add leftover milk to stockpot. (You can add fresh thyme, dill, or parsley if desired) Portion into golf ball sized dumplings and drop in pot. Cover and simmer for about 15 minutes.

Enjoy!


----------



## drirene

Mixed greens with pistachios, blueberries, craisins (see the sweet tooth?), lemon-garlic olive oil dressing with fresh oregano. This is a fav and we have it a lot. Sometimes I substitute or add blue cheese and/or Parmesan and/or strawberries and/or cashews. The husband adds bread and chicken.


----------



## harpua

Parsley pesto with mint and basil pasta. Lots of chili flakes. Lambrusco not pictured.


----------



## drirene

I didn't make this, but we had an amazing dinner last night: wood fired mussels in green chili lager broth. Didn't know burnt beer could taste so good!








Also, charred cucumber gazpacho with strawberry sauce.


----------



## ButterLuv

mrmexico25 said:


> Unfortunately, I was lazy and made my fiance make dinner, so hamburger helper it was!
> 
> Actually, it wasn't that bad. It filled me up either way :\


----------



## ButterLuv

I made veal ragu and fresh tagliatelle. It was awesome


----------



## eastshores

Some chicken breast medallions dusted in flour and pan sauteed. Herbed couscous. Finished with a brown butter sage sauce and garnished with chive flowers. It needed a squeeze of lemon but alas.. I had none.


----------



## harpua

Got back from a business road trip and needed some comfort. Pork, chicken and beef meatloaf, miso mustard ketchup glaze, homemade Mac and cheese, saison.


----------



## chefbuba

Rib steak for me and dad. Also a baked potato, corn on the cob and roasted mushrooms.


----------



## harpua

I'm calling it Spanish chicken (?). Orange herb and sherry vin marinade. It's tricky to get the heat right in a mini Weber.








Tried the new hazy from new Belgium. It's good!


----------



## teamfat

Good looking chicken, and I'll add a me too on the Voodoo Ranger.

mjb.


----------



## harpua

Chicken again! With
Giblet gravy.


----------



## teamfat

A well roasted chicken is still one of my favorite meals.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat

And speaking of roasted chicken ...


----------



## mike9

Too hot to make a fire for one steak so I did it in the CA grill pan. Salt, pepper, room temp top sirloin onto a screaming hot grill pan - turn when loose - flip and slather with compound butter then rest. Corn and day old garlic/onion ciabatta slices toasted in the same pan and slathered with compound butter. Freakin' excellent steak for $2.99/lb. Was great with a crisp Gin & Tonic.


----------



## mike9

16/20 shrimp on sale this week so I took advantage and thawed a half lb. Thinly sliced onion, peppers, garlic, steamed broccoli, marinated/peeled shrimp, a sauce made from lobster base, oyster sauce, tamari, sesame oil, a shot each of sriracha and worcestershire and some corn starch. Added precooked pasta and torn fresh basil at the end and it was quite tasty. I love a good wok.


----------



## chefbuba

Made about three gallons of clam chowder. A friend of mine is battling stage four cancer, my chowder is her favorite, it really helps her when she is in bad shape. Called them and asked what their dinner plans were, there were none, told him to bring a pot chowder is ready. She was ecstatic and ate two bowls!


----------



## salty dog

chefbuba said:


> Made about three gallons of clam chowder. A friend of mine is battling stage four cancer, my chowder is her favorite, it really helps her when she is in bad shape. Called them and asked what their dinner plans were, there were none, told him to bring a pot chowder is ready. She was ecstatic and ate two bowls!


Manhattan or New England?


----------



## chefbuba

NE


----------



## harpua

Brown rice, seared bok choy, black fungus, cucumber in ginger miso sauce


----------



## rick alan

harpua said:


> Brown rice, seared bok choy, black fungus, cucumber in ginger miso sauce


Not that I would relish it as the vegetable part, but is that really dinner for you???? Well, I do know women's protein needs do not typically match that of men's.


----------



## tejasjasani

Chicken n Peppers Pasta Skillet


----------



## harpua

rick alan said:


> Not that I would relish it as the vegetable part, but is that really dinner for you???? Well, I do know women's protein needs do not typically match that of men's.


Don't worry, I eat plenty of protein.


----------



## cheflayne

rick alan said:


> Not that I would relish it as the vegetable part, but is that really dinner for you???? Well, I do know women's protein needs do not typically match that of men's.





harpua said:


> Don't worry, I eat plenty of protein.


Near as I can tell, that dish contained plenty of protein; just no animal flesh. Even cucumber has protein, granted not much, but everything else in the dish also contains protein, especially the miso.
_(Side Note) _I think it looks great, right up my alley. Goodatcha!


----------



## harpua

Cast iron cheeseburger. I even made the bun! Learned a lot from my last burger disaster. Thinner, wider patty. Added dried onion and garlic to the meat. It was pretty decent.


----------



## rick alan

harpua said:


> Don't worry, I eat plenty of protein.


Clarification: of course meant to say, "Not that I "wouldn't" relish....

All right I'll consider if perhaps I eat much more protein than I need, and that perhaps an all veggie dish like that would be tonic to do occasionally. I'll think about it at least. Fungi are amongst the most protein dense, and I have often thought of making a meal of them.


----------



## butzy

I managed to get my little pizza oven working. It's an uuni 3 and works on wood pellets.


----------



## ChefMacleod.

I had a good old fillet steak (medium/rare), pomme puree, grilled asparagus, carrots and a brandy peppercorn sauce.

It was quite delicious if I do say so myself


----------



## eastshores

Trying my hand at a chicken mousseline for the first time. Cleaned chicken breasts of all skin/sinew and chunked them. Put them in the freezer to chill. Went about 1 egg white to 1 lb of chicken and processed them into a paste. Them continued processing with heavy cream. Kept a bowl on ice to hold it while I worked the second batch. Folded in the pre-cooked portabella, chopped pistachios, and fresh chopped sage.

Doing a sous vide cook on it. I read in other recipes 150F after 1 hour. Mine is a little thicker so I'm getting it to 150 after probably 2 hours.

Rolling this in plastic wrap was a bit of a challenge. After my first probe I ended up vacuum sealing it. The end result should be similar to mortadella.










Edit.. not the best picture but I was pretty happy with this for a first try. I could improve my technique to remove more air and get a tight roll. I was happy that it sliced clean.


----------



## flipflopgirl

@harpua I glanced at the ready to roast chix and had to giggle re her knees were absolutely sending the message that she was def NOT "that kind of gal" lol.
Now to be real...I could order that glaze/gravy and a side of FF and be in heaven.
Plus all the roasted veg in the pan (just to keep up with my vitamin RDA ;-).
Solid dish whichever way you spin it.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

Came home from the beach to find nothing in the pantry to put together a proper meat and 3 supper.
Did find partial pieces of several different cheeses and a box of elbows and ONE egg and a can of evap milk.
So mac and cheese it was.
With the addition of a well drained can of Rotel and a judicious sprinkle of powdered mustard it turned out to be a hit with all.
After living on boiled shrimp and flounder two ways (fried and crab stuffed then broiled) for 6 weeks it was good to have something baked and bubbly.
Re the plethora of flounder... seems that the flooding during Harvey has rearranged the bait fish hang outs (outgoing tidal surge silted up a few channels) so line fishing not so productive.

Hopefully things will be back to normal soon.

mimi


----------



## teamfat

50 Shades of Brown.

Pan seared strip steak, a couple of scallops and leeks braised in white wine and butter with garlic and bacon. Leeks needed at least 5 more minutes, maybe 10, but the steak was REALLY good.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

I was in the mood for "Sunday Gravy" so I pounded out some sirloin for braciole, thawed out tomato sauce from last summer, and went to work. Braciole, sausage, (meatballs went in later), tied bunches of parsley and basil. I skewered some onion chunks, celery and carrot for easy removal later then simmered for 4hrs and oh my was it good. As it reduced I added chicken stock and the flavor just kept getting richer. A perfect rainy day meal IMO.


----------



## rick alan

A typical turkey saute, with my signature fine shavings of garlic, but then I did something absolutely wild, absolutely wild. I added cilantro. I've actually never added cilantro to a meat dish before, and it no longer tasted like cilantro, but very elegant never the less.

Well, maybe I will even try parsley sometime, I've never added that to a meat dish either. I guess I've lived a somewhat sheltered existence here.


----------



## riffwraith

Beef short ribs. Carrots, celery, s.potato, and broc.


----------



## drirene

Grilled pineapple and salmon seasoned with lemon, garlic, and fresh oregano over greens. Husband did the grilling. I'm very proud of him.


----------



## butzy

Getting the hang of my little pizza oven


----------



## harpua

Decided to make donuts for dinner. It wasn't the healthiest idea, but I was halfway through a bottle of wine and went for it! They were good!
Coconut
Salted coffee
Maple with candied ham


----------



## salty dog

Raided the garden for some succotash.



















The garlic and olive oil came from the store.

In go the Marfax beans.


----------



## mike9

Freakin' hot here today so after surviving a 9yo's birthday party yesterday I made cold sesame noodles with GF spaghetti. It hit the spot.

I am amazed at how much beer a 9yo gets for her birthday - just sayin'!!!!!


----------



## drirene

harpua said:


> Decided to make donuts for dinner. It wasn't the healthiest idea, but I was halfway through a bottle of wine and went for it! They were good!
> Coconut
> Salted coffee
> Maple with candied ham
> View attachment 65440


YUMMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## mike9

I thawed out a piece of beef tenderloin and did it a very hot iron skillet with drippings, butter, thyme and fresh garlic, salt and pepper. I steamed some broccoli and finished it in the same skillet. While it was resting I ran down to DQ for onion rings. I simply cannot make them this good at home.


----------



## mike9

Great night to clean up the icebox. Hot today too so a cool meal was in order. Cold Sesame noodles, leftover tenderloin, and avocado garnished with cucumber.


----------



## mike9

Stuffed a 6" long piece of boneless pork loin with fresh garlic and rosemary, salt and pepper then let that come to room temp. Meantime I ventured through the drizzle to cut some collards in the garden. I had some green cabbage, carrot, celery and scallions that needed to get used, or else. So . . . Pork in at 450F for ten minutes then reduce to 325 for 32min. then since it was just 232 I blasted it again for 10 minutes then shut the oven off, pulled it then rested for 15min. While I was waiting for it to temper I cooked off some bacon, removed then put the chunked cabbage, carrot, celery, salt, pepper and pepperoncino in the pot to deglaze. I boiled some white wine for 30sec. then added that to help deglaze before added the collards, some golden raisins and let that baby work. I added some of the reserved bacon half way through and while the pork was resting I added the remaining bacon and Macintosh apples. This was delicious and everything worked together my wife was very impressed with the outcome. Oh I did drizzles a little tarragon/rosemary vinegar right at the end for a little acidity.










Note: before slicing I removed the rosemary and as much of the garlic as I could - it's fresh and spicy!


----------



## mike9

I made Raymond Blanc's "Chicken Fricassee with Vinegar and Tarragon" It is so simple and delicious - please try it!!


----------



## planethoff

I went a little more pedestrian with some Nashvile Hot Chicken sandwiches. I also started cholesterol medicine today. True story


----------



## harpua

So this was basically a meal I made for friends. It counts, no?


----------



## harpua

Made pork pot stickers. Almost the same way my mom made them for us 4 kids. I even made my own wrappers this time. Not bad!


----------



## harpua

Made soba noodles and covered it with seasoned ground Japanese mountain yam. Oishi!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ALOHA ALL!
Been awhile, busy, busy, busy!!














I went with apps for supper this evening... found a gorgeous Yellow Watermelon, 
so sweet, mixed in some Feta Cheese and fresh Mint. Second plate, found a 
Tuscan Melon at Trader Joe's so I wrapped bite-sized chunks with some
Prosciutto. Nice and light for the last breathes of Summer.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Oh, and dessert later... made Cheesecake
only for the second time in my life. :blush:


----------



## mike9

Ah - at $4.99/lb who can resist . . .










Friday night's feast - muscles with pasta and a quick garden sauce -









Saturday was a "quick" Jumbalaya -










Yeah too bad they are not considered *"FISH"*


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

mike9 said:


> Ah - at $4.99/lb who can resist . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night's feast - muscles with pasta and a quick garden sauce -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday was a "quick" Jumbalaya -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah too bad they are not considered *"FISH"*


HOLY COW!!!
$4.99 /lb for a whole Lobster, Mike I pay $4.99 for just a small slipper Lobster tail-previously frozen ...
can I shop with you?


----------



## harpua

Had a half lobe of foie gras. Roasted it whole with shallots and thyme. Served with homemade brioche, fresh figs, prune and apple compote. Delicious!


----------



## mike9

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> HOLY COW!!!
> $4.99 /lb for a whole Lobster, Mike I pay $4.99 for just a small slipper Lobster tail-previously frozen ...
> can I shop with you?


Any time Darlin', but better hurry - might be this week only . . . seriously we've been waiting for a sub $5/lb price for a while. These were shedders @ a month ago so they are growing into their new shells just fine.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I was really "ONO" or hungry for in Hawaiian, Beef Chow Funn















MEH!
I think I'll try and look for a different brand of noodles here in the middle of the desert.
These were not fresh noodles, which are sooooo much better than these semi-dried
I suppose you'd call them in a package--- meh, not so much :shrug:


----------



## eastshores

Not really on a "diet" but I am trying to eat a little more sensible and cut back on foods that are full of calories. My supermarket had chicken breasts on buy one get one so I bought 18 of them. Sauteed chunks in some butter and garlic and set them aside. Then sauteed mushrooms with fresh sage, thyme, and garlic and on the fly decided for a sauce so I added a little "wondera" flour and a little milk. Finally sauteed some spinach and combined them all. Served over quinoa with a little grated parm.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

eastshores said:


> Not really on a "diet" but I am trying to eat a little more sensible and cut back on foods that are full of calories. My supermarket had chicken breasts on buy one get one so I bought 18 of them. Sauteed chunks in some butter and garlic and set them aside. Then sauteed mushrooms with fresh sage, thyme, and garlic and on the fly decided for a sauce so I added a little "wondera" flour and a little milk. Finally sauteed some spinach and combined them all. Served over quinoa with a little grated parm.
> 
> View attachment 65599


OhMyGAWD! ES, that looks really yummy, and I am NOT a chicken breast connoisseur... translation: I'm not a big fan of ... but I always have all of the other ingredients in my larder, especially the Wondra Flour... good stuff


----------



## mike9

*Lapin A la Mutarde* - Rabbit in mustard sauce.

My wife made a chicken stock this morning and I commandeered 250 ml of it. I reconstituted dried shiitake and porcini mushrooms and added 250 ml of that water to the chicken stock. I added shallots and reduced that by half. Meanwhile I broke down my rabbit, seasoned with salt and pepper and rendered off some lardon. When that was ready I added a knob of butter and browned my rabbit parts. When they had a nice color I removed them to a bowl then deglazed the pot with white wine then added the rabbit back to the pot, added the stock/shallots, added a big spoon of mustard I made earlier from Colemans powder, beer, whole grain Dijon, and some apple cider vinegar, some heavy cream, squeezed two cloves of fresh garlic and a dash of smoked paprika. I added some sprigs of thyme and into a 300 F oven for an hour. The result was nothing less than spectacular -

















Got it goin' on - I added some fresh chopped parsley at the end - perfect.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

mike9 said:


> *Lapin A la Mutarde* - Rabbit in mustard sauce.
> 
> My wife made a chicken stock this morning and I commandeered 250 ml of it. I reconstituted dried shiitake and porcini mushrooms and added 250 ml of that water to the chicken stock. I added shallots and reduced that by half. Meanwhile I broke down my rabbit, seasoned with salt and pepper and rendered off some lardon. When that was ready I added a knob of butter and browned my rabbit parts. When they had a nice color I removed them to a bowl then deglazed the pot with white wine then added the rabbit back to the pot, added the stock/shallots, added a big spoon of mustard I made earlier from Colemans powder, beer, whole grain Dijon, and some apple cider vinegar, some heavy cream, squeezed two cloves of fresh garlic and a dash of smoked paprika. I added some sprigs of thyme and into a 300 F oven for an hour. The result was nothing less than spectacular -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it goin' on - I added some fresh chopped parsley at the end - perfect.


I LOVE rabbit, but `round these parts aka Cowboyville In The Middle Of The Desert, either you hunt or raise it yourself or TOO BAD FOR YOU!!


----------



## mike9

Thomas Keller roast chicken, mushroom gravy and a baked Russet. A great Sunday dinner.


----------



## dectra

Chicken Thighs with a Soy-Ponzu-Garlic pan sauce.


----------



## teamfat

I like rabbit, though I've not had it for years. My stepmother used to do a rabbit braise about twice a year, looked similar but had a fair bit of paprika in it. The big Asian market down in South Salt Lake carries rabbit, I may have to give it a go.

mjb.


----------



## planethoff

Coq au Vin


----------



## alisondozon

Chili chicken and Tandoori


----------



## mike9

Saturday was pizza - 









Today was garlic risotto and shrimp -


----------



## eastshores

I wish you all were my neighbors. @planethoff that dish looks incredible. I didn't do anything crazy but I did bust out my wok and do some stir fry.. I used a marinade of garlic, ginger, black vinegar, sesame oil, soy, garlic chili paste, and a little brown sugar. I stir fried the veges first with a little OTC teriyaki sauce. I removed them and heated the wok. Added the sliced chicken breast (in thin strips so they would cook faster) and put them with the marinade into the wok.. which I don't think I let get hot enough after the veges. I added a corn starch slurry at the end and tossed the veges with the chicken. I was going for a Chinese preparation. It was tasty but.. takeout has more sugar and more salt I could tell.


----------



## planethoff

Thanks @eastshores ! I agree about all of us being neighbors, but I'm already overweight. I'd hate to see what I'd look like eating all of the deliciousness that I see on here. Maybe we can do a cheftalk convention/meetup in a space that has available kitchens and have a real cookout. I'm sure that is unlikely, but it would be fun. I joined this site over eight years ago thinking I had a pretty good grasp of the culinary world. Wow; was I ever wrong. I have learned so much from so many different people. It is staggering. I also love that the monthly challenge has made the "What's for dinner?" question so much easier to answer. lol


----------



## phatch

Dropped my eggs in the driveway this morning. Cracked all but 3 but otherwise no total shell failure.

So dinner was a frittata of fried potatoes, mushrooms, spinach and a little bacon.

No waste, just a loud vulgarity uttered in the driveway. It was cold and early so the neighbors windows were closed hopefully.


----------



## teamfat

I've been thinking of doing a wild boar or bison chili for the challenge, so I had chili on the mind. For tonight whipped up a quick Midwest America style, ground beef, canned beans and such. Basic, simple, quick, and it turned out just as I expected. Well, not quite, the roasted chiles I got from Whole Foods were a bit hotter than I thought, this batch is too spicy for my wife. I guess I will be forced to consume it all by myself.









mjb.


----------



## teamfat

Turkey wings, sous vide at 160F for what turned out to be about 15 hours.









Cooled and dried, a light dredge of corn starch and flour, into a wok of hot oil






Tasty.

mjb.


----------



## zozan zozan

chawerma its an araic food


----------



## mike9

I'll have to look that up.


----------



## mike9

I thawed out my last rooster last week and turned "Greedy" into a delicious Coq au Vin. My granddaughter who named them (three in total) had two helpings, but didn't like the mushrooms.

I rendered some bacon for fat for browning as he was very lean and for the mirepoix.









The finished product.









After browning our little friend I sweated some leek, carrot, celery, garlic and some herbs. I rehydrated some dried mushroom caps in chicken stock and red wine. I added a little flower to the mirepoix and cooked then added the mushroom liquid and the dried mushrooms. Into a low and slow oven and before finishing I added some quartered button mushrooms. It was even better the next day . . . it always is.


----------



## planethoff

Even though it's still hot and humid here in FL, I am still on the hearty fall dish kick.

*Cassoulet 
*
I soaked beans overnight. Browned lardons in duckfat. Browned chicken thighs and sausage. Set aside. Added onion and garlic stirring up fond. Added beans, carrot, celery, chicken stock, and bouquet garni / sachet d'espice of parsley, thyme, bay leaf, black peppercorns, cloves. Softened beans on stovetop. Removed mirepoix and returned meat to pot putting chicken on top. Placed in 300 deg oven for 5 hours occasionally breaking crust and adding stock.

Belly warming at its best.


----------



## mike9

A while back I made some shrimp stock - https://cheftalk.com/threads/another-rainy-day-so-i-cleaned-out-the-freezer.100033/#post-588303

Today I made Shrimp Gumbo with pork belly, carrot instead of celery, andouille and some kielbasa, fire roasted tomatoes, dry vermouth, chardonnay, okra and of course shrimp. I served it over pearl barley cooked in shrimp stock and the tomato liquid.


----------



## rick alan

mike9 said:


> Thomas Keller roast chicken, mushroom gravy and a baked Russet. A great Sunday dinner.


Keller doesn't deserve patent rights for that, it's not exactly unique!!!!!


----------



## rick alan

@planethoff , I didn't know goo buildup on top was a part of cassoulet! Now I will have to do one sooner rather than later, ooohh. Is it the reduction of high-class stock that does that, how do I insure to get that?


----------



## planethoff

@rick alan I've seen it done a bunch of different ways. Many included a bread crumb topping. I settled on this version a while back, and it is a true crowd-pleaser. So, in my version the crust or "goo" as you call it is from the reduction of a good stock. One that becomes jello like when cooled. However, a cheater version is to sprinkle some gelatin powder on a store bought stock and let it sit for 20 minutes. Not as good as the real thing, but close.


----------



## mike9

brianshaw said:


> I always thought the reason fricasse went out of fashion was the change in how chickens are raised and marketed.





rick alan said:


> Keller doesn't deserve patent rights for that, it's not exactly unique!!!!!


It's the technique that I hope other, fresher cooks might take an interest in. As in: "I'll have to look this Keller guy up". It's also about the easiest way to roast a chicken.


----------



## mike9

Anyway - I get a phone call from my nephew this afternoon and he says do you want some "Hen of the Woods"? I say "sure" he says "well come on over".

A gallon bag of cleaned, sliced hen of the woods picked fresh today. They picked 30lbs. of it and 20lbs of chicken of the woods last week. 









I picked up a steak on the way home and boy are these good. Pan finished red potato, slice of grilled radicchio, medium steak and wild mushrooms topped with pan sauce - fond, splash of stock some port, a little garlic and a small knob of butter. I ate the whole thing -


----------



## rick alan

It is the season. There are some nice marble-sized puff balls that grow around here, But I'm so into crimini/baby bellas these days I ignored them. For me it's hard to beat bb's sauted whole. I would like to find again these pale yellow bollits I once stumbled upon. Sweetest mushroom I ever tasted.


----------



## mike9

We've had so much rain this past month it's ridiculous the amount of fungi that popped up. Mushrooms of every shape and color some I've never seen before. I'd like to take a class if foraging. I was also thinking of inoculating some dead fall with morel spore to see if they would take.


----------



## rick alan

Same here, but were I am living now haven't seen much variety. I remember one season like this there were many variety of coral mushroom and I even found some Old Man of the Woods. Neither were said to be very good eating, but I found them both very nice. Chicken mushroom, which others raved about, I didn't find so great. The tender young ones had little flavor, and though the older ones did taste very much like chicken, they were tough and grainy.


----------



## chrislehrer

I made a pretty basic chicken fricassee, but I also dealt with some local apples:


----------



## mike9

I boned out a chicken and stuffed/rolled/tied. Filling was spinach, mushroom, pork sausage and chestnut. We had the kids over so creamed corn and some small crisped potato halves with jus and cornbread. 
















I roasted off the carcass with some veg, herbs, etc for stock to make soup with Thursday.


----------



## eastshores

Put this together for a small Halloween gathering last night. We also had Italian beef sandwiches. I forgot I had ricota salata to add but no one went hungry.


----------



## mike9

Another gift from another friend - Hen of the Woods, Chanterelle, and oyster mushrooms. The only thing to do? . . . thaw out some MEAT stock and make mushroom. barley soup.









I started with some bacon, leek, garlic then the bulk of mushrooms then MEAT stock. Once it got going I cooked off some Port and added that, smoked salt, black pepper, thyme, parsley and some of the cooked bacon. After @ an hour of simmer I added some heavy cream then blitzed it with the stick then reduced some more while the barley was cooking in turkey stock. Just before it was done I sauteed the saved mushrooms in bacon drippings and compound butter then added them and the reserved bacon to the pot and let that rest till the barley was done. Then I added the barley and served - oh boy what a treat!!


----------



## morning glory

Mushrooms here too - mushrooms, chestnuts and lentils with parsley dumplings (vegan):


----------



## dectra

Did a take on Steak Diane with a side of Fondant Potatoes. First try on both, next time need to make the potatoes taller.


----------



## rick alan

Mike's is really decadent. What makes the sauce @morning glory


----------



## morning glory

rick alan said:


> Mike's is really decadent. What makes the sauce @morning glory


Soaking juice from dried mushrooms, brown miso, cooking liquid from lentils which has black cardamom in it, cornflour (cornstarch) to thicken. Plus the oil from browning the shallots and cooking the fresh mushrooms. Salt and pepper to taste. I also added some brandy.


----------



## mike9

@morning glory - I'm a big fan of using the dried mushroom and the liquid is packed with flavor. I'm intrigued with the parsley dumplings. Care to share?


----------



## morning glory

mike9 said:


> @morning glory - I'm a big fan of using the dried mushroom and the liquid is packed with flavor. I'm intrigued with the parsley dumplings. Care to share?


They are traditional old fashioned British dumplings. These are made with vegetable suet. Suet, self-raising flour, parsley, salt, pepper, water. Simple as that. Shredded suet (vegan or non-vegan) comes in packets in the UK:


----------



## steve tphc

eastshores said:


> Put this together for a small Halloween gathering last night. We also had Italian beef sandwiches. I forgot I had ricota salata to add but no one went hungry.
> 
> View attachment 65784


I'll be right over - What a generous spread!


----------



## morning glory

I'm a bit out of sync. here but this is from a few days ago - shiitake cooked in butter and flamed in brandy on home-made black rye with pancetta, confit onion, fried egg and chilli flakes.










And the egg bleed:


----------



## petalsandcoco

morning glory said:


> I'm a bit out of sync. here but this is from a few days ago - shiitake cooked in butter and flamed in brandy on home-made black rye with pancetta, confit onion, fried egg and chilli flakes.
> 
> View attachment 65804
> 
> 
> And the egg bleed:
> 
> View attachment 65805


Looks great !


----------



## mike9

I made squid in tomato sauce with black bean pasta cooked in squid ink water. It was really good and good looking too. Plated pic didn't come out good.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@morning glory beautiful!

I've been dreaming of Spam Fried Rice, don't ask me why, but what
the tummy wants, the tummy gets!!!
I also got to use my new Rice Bowls that are just darling


----------



## morning glory

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I've been dreaming of Spam Fried Rice,


Why not, indeed! For some reason I though Spam was a brit thing.


----------



## morning glory

I'm still out of sync. A day or so ago - Banana, Bacon and Blue cheese snack (I'm a sucker for alliteration):


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

morning glory said:


> Why not, indeed! For some reason I though Spam was a brit thing.


No @morning glory it's more of a Hawaii thing really (I think anyways) 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_(food)


----------



## mike9

Just the two of us this year, but the food was the same. Clockwise from the top - Brussels sprouts sauteed in bacon drippings, deglazed with apple cider vinegar and served with the bacon. Corn and oyster pudding, stuffing with sausage and smoked turkey and turkey breast with a delicious jus/gravy.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Only us two as well here in the middle of the desert 









... but I still go for the gusto, all to my husband's chagrin.
I did a Turkey Breast, Cheesy Corn Pudding, Brussel Sprouts my way, 
Dressing Casserole with Portuguese Sausage and the must have
in this household-Mashed Potatoes with glorious Gravy.
Individual Caramel Apple Crostata and Pumpkin Pie to follow.
And really the best part of all my efforts is leftovers!

I'm so making this today!


----------



## morning glory

Mussels with tarragon and chilli in garlic/white wine sauce:


----------



## mike9

I had some leftover roast beef so I made a quickie Bolognese over some rigatoni tossed with compound butter. Quite good for a 30 minute meal.


----------



## someday

mike9 said:


> I had some leftover roast beef so I made a quickie Bolognese over some rigatoni tossed with compound butter. Quite good for a 30 minute meal.


I'm sure that it tasted delicious but it always breaks my heart to see pasta just ladled on top of pasta like that. For the love of god toss the pasta and sauce together.


----------



## teamfat

The plate of pasta with the scoop of stuff perched on top was the way it HAD to be when my age could be measured using just the fingers on your hands. I remember eating the unsauced noodles around the edges first, before tasting any of the red glop my mother put on. Some adults do like that style of serving.

Seems to me there was a person a while back who wanted to improve the flavor of linguini with clam sauce. The most common advice was to cook the pasta in the sauce for the last couple of minutes. He wanted nothing to do with that, it had to be pasta on the plate, sauce piled on top. Poor fellow.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat

I mentioned in the Apple Challenge that I had purchased a duck to use in a couple of my planned entries. Never did get around to the apple stuffed duck breasts or the duck and apple sausage to go with the Polish halusky. But I did finally roast the whole duck. Pretty happy with one result:









And it will play a very minor role in the Egg Challenge. Eggs are often prepared for breakfast, and potatoes of some form show up alongside the eggs. And what is one of the best ways to cook potatoes?

mjb.


----------



## mike9

someday said:


> I'm sure that it tasted delicious but it always breaks my heart to see pasta just ladled on top of pasta like that. For the love of god toss the pasta and sauce together.


You know what really would have broke your heart? Wasting the compound butter that coated the pasta by rinsing it off with sauce. Trust me - there is method to what I do.


----------



## someday

mike9 said:


> You know what really would have broke your heart? Wasting the compound butter that coated the pasta by rinsing it off with sauce. Trust me - there is method to what I do.


Coating the noodles in butter is almost worse because all that does is make the sauce even less likely to cling. And I DO trust that there is a method to what you do, I just don't think it's the right one. Like I said, I'm sure the sauce and the dish was delicious.


----------



## mike9

You know - I hope you acquire more imagination as you go though life. There is no "one way" to do things. I've been around long enough to know that the fork (when employed right) is a great invention for a reason.


----------



## someday

mike9 said:


> You know - I hope you acquire more imagination as you go though life. There is no "one way" to do things. I've been around long enough to know that the fork (when employed right) is a great invention for a reason.


I don't know what tossing pasta with the sauce or not has to do with my "imagination"....

I agree that there is no one way to do things (most things anyways) but usually there are bad/better/good/best ways available. IMO if your not tossing the pasta and sauce together they aren't going to be as good as they could be. Not that they will be bad, just not as good.

I gotta say - I hope that you are able to learn and try new things as you go through the rest of your life.

Anyways, we're getting off track. I'd ask you to PM me if you want to discuss further.


----------



## harpua

someday said:


> I don't know what tossing pasta with the sauce or not has to do with my "imagination"....
> 
> I agree that there is no one way to do things (most things anyways) but usually there are bad/better/good/best ways available. IMO if your not tossing the pasta and sauce together they aren't going to be as good as they could be. Not that they will be bad, just not as good.
> 
> I gotta say - I hope that you are able to learn and try new things as you go through the rest of your life.
> 
> Anyways, we're getting off track. I'd ask you to PM me if you want to discuss further.


Sometimes I ladle sauce on top of my pasta. Sometimes I mix it together. It depends on my mood.

There may be "better" ways of doing things but if it's something they are cooking for their own enjoyment, you really have no right to criticize. Will I criticize my mom for not putting wine in her pot roast? No. Could it be better? Yes. Would I change it? No way!


----------



## Seoul Food

I had really bad turkey chili.


----------



## teamfat

So one night I make a small pot of turkey soup with wild rice and mushrooms. A sample is pretty good. Goes in the fridge overnight.

Next day at work I get a text from my wife claiming that the soup is the best I have ever made. So spend the rest of the evening looking forward to a bowl of it. Of course, by the time I get home there isn't any of it left. Shucks.

mjb.


----------



## someday

harpua said:


> There may be "better" ways of doing things but if it's something they are cooking for their own enjoyment, you really have no right to criticize. Will I criticize my mom for not putting wine in her pot roast? No. Could it be better? Yes. Would I change it? No way!


I don't know if what I said was really critical. This is a public forum for people to share thoughts/opinions about food and food related topics. Posting a photo of your dinner on the forum invites commentary.

I don't think what I said was bad...I didn't belittle, name call, bully, etc. I even said multiple times that I'm sure the food tasted good. But to me it's like drizzling vinaigrette on a salad instead of tossing the greens in the dressing--there is one way that it clearly better than the other.


----------



## butzy

My eyes have been bigger than my stomach. Happens often.
Unfortunately, my eyes are also bigger than my freezer...
Bought a couple of kg beef the other day. Had a pizza (homemade and frozen) while the stew (sort of goulashy, using part of the meat) cooked.
Tasted good, portioned and froze most.
Then realised that the small ham I cooked a couple days earlier, needed finishing, found split peas and turned everything into pea soup. Ate one bowl, froze the rest.
Had some wine left in the bottle the other day and used that to marinate the remainder of the beef.....
I think there is a pattern occuring.....
I'll cook the beef/wine tonight and it will be too much again.....


----------



## phatch

Pork geschnetzeltes (also geschnitzeltes)

Chef Uwe gives clear directions to this simple German restaurant classic.






Served mine with roasted carrots and potatoes.


----------



## morning glory

butzy said:


> My eyes have been bigger than my stomach. Happens often.
> Unfortunately, my eyes are also bigger than my freezer...
> Bought a couple of kg beef the other day. Had a pizza (homemade and frozen) while the stew (sort of goulashy, using part of the meat) cooked.
> Tasted good, portioned and froze most.
> Then realised that the small ham I cooked a couple days earlier, needed finishing, found split peas and turned everything into pea soup. Ate one bowl, froze the rest.
> Had some wine left in the bottle the other day and used that to marinate the remainder of the beef.....
> I think there is a pattern occuring.....
> I'll cook the beef/wine tonight and it will be too much again.....


I know that feeling!


----------



## phatch

Krpice, a spiced cabbage, noodles and bacon dish. Simple and tasty. Works well with country style noodles in the package.


----------



## teamfat

Similar to the dish I was planning for the apple challenge. I may still do it, but with home made egg noodles for the egg challenge.

mjb.


----------



## harpua

Italian sausage with baked tomato sauce on top of polenta. Roasted broccoli.


----------



## mike9

My friend from Wellfleet Cape Cod brought me a half bushel of freshly dug wild clams the other day. Mostly top neck size, but I steamed two dozen tonight, heated up some leftover garlic bread and finished off the dilly beans I made. They are delicious, I got the idea to cut the tough parts off with scissors and eat the rest. I saved those bits for chowder tomorrow as well as all the liquid left from steaming - white wine, garlic, carrot, onion, celery and parsley.


----------



## teamfat

Needed to toast some beets for a dish I'm doing for the egg challenge, so threw some chicken thighs in as well. Simple olive oil, salt and pepper seasoning. I like roasted chicken.









mjb.


----------



## Sara Hillman

I salt baked a rainbow trout and had it with saffron risotto (with nigella seeds) and green beans. Made a panatone rum raison bread and butter pudding after with lots of wine to go with it all! 

Salt baking is my new obsession. Does anyone know if you can reuse the salt after?


----------



## morning glory

Smoked mackerel, sprouted matki in a spicy sauce with pickled Pink Lady apples


----------



## morning glory

Sara Hillman said:


> I salt baked a rainbow trout and had it with saffron risotto (with nigella seeds) and green beans. Made a panatone rum raison bread and butter pudding after with lots of wine to go with it all!
> 
> Salt baking is my new obsession. Does anyone know if you can reuse the salt after?


I think you can re-use - but probably best not to use salt used for fish with meat. I am just guessing!


----------



## mike9

Finished up the clams tonight making fresh clam sauce for fettuccine. Fresh is soooo good.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

mike9 said:


> Finished up the clams tonight making fresh clam sauce for fettuccine. Fresh is soooo good.


@mike9 did you serve it with loads of bread? My mouth is watering, I LOVE fresh Clam Fettuccine, well any sort of pasta for me... with lots of sauce to dunking, YUM!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I made my version of Chicken Cacciatore over Orecchiette









I make this often and it's very satisfying.
Dessert later will be COOKIES!!!


----------



## mike9

@kaneohegirlinaz - nice. I got ahold of some fresh Monkfish tail - oh what a nice treat. After cleaning a 1.25lb piece I ended up with @ one pound of flesh. The trim is in the upper left hand of the pic.










After sauteeing the fish in butter and evoo I removed to a plate, foiled then deglazed the pan with white wine and added chopped tomato (mild Rotel), garlic, fresh thyme and parsley and a juice from half a lemon. Meanwhile "tater tots" were in the oven and made a nice foil for the fish and salsa. Tell you what - they don't call it "poor man's lobster" for nothing.


----------



## butzy

I was going to make small meatballs but when I got home the meat was still frozen solid.
Time for plan B
A sort of weird pasta conoction: 
Fried garlic and ginger, added tomato, some left over sauce from a jar and a tin of tuna.
It worked amazingly well. Got a bit left over for pasta salad today


----------



## harpua

I had spicy pork Ramen with corn.


----------



## rick alan

butzy said:


> I was going to make small meatballs but when I got home the meat was still frozen solid.
> Time for plan B
> A sort of weird pasta conoction:
> Fried garlic and ginger, added tomato, some left over sauce from a jar and a tin of tuna.
> It worked amazingly well. Got a bit left over for pasta salad today


A friend who would cook dinner in his machine shop nightly (different yes) would often make a simple tuna flavored tomato sauce as a quicky.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@mike9 could I get your Dilly Bean recipe?
I've been trying for years to get it right, but they ALWAYS come out too sour.
MIA, Mahalo In Advance


----------



## rick alan

Last night I had the best salmon in my life, farm raised no less. It was from a large beast, fillet cut from right behind the gills, belly fat in tact. Wholes Foods Market had what for them was a "sale" ($10/lb), and this fish was FRESH! This was also a mighty lean fish so the fat was just right for the perfect "salmon butter." Sauteed over gas[for a change] so keeping a heat differential was easy, belly done perfect, skin crispy and thick section left "sashimi quality" in the middle, absolutely decadent. Seasoning was my favorite of late, fennel seed and basil, crushed fennel applied before cooking, basil at finishing. Pictures would not add much to this, though the raw center contrast the outer layer was pretty.


----------



## butzy

piri piri chicken thighs with ginger added to the marinade and sausages:


----------



## mike9

Leftover red cabbage sauteed in bacon drippings with kielbasa and apples at the end and garlic mashed potatoes. I opted for the mash over perogies - I mean who need pasta AND potato right?


----------



## teamfat

Sounds like a dish I wanted to make for the apple challenge.


----------



## mike9

Last night was Carbonara - no cream, no butter just straight up recipe with lots of black pepper.


----------



## Transglutaminase

Duck breast confit last week, then a 70's meat fondue.Thai dins tonite..chicken, pork , cuke salad & coconut rice. ( no pics).


----------



## harpua

Boyfriend made oxtail in the instant pot. It was beyond delicious! Red wine and mirepoix served on pappardelle. It was like the best parts of short rib and pot roast put together. It only took 50 mins under pressure.


----------



## Transglutaminase

Trinidad doubles..but added chicken..my bad..
"Gishing" the greasy dough to 1-2MM thickness prior to deep frying is a PITA, but fun, nevertheless..
The Matouk's sauces are the best, BTW..


----------



## mike9

Spatchcock chicken, some pan toasted potatoes topped with caramelized onion and a salad.


----------



## rittenremedy

View media item 141703Haemul Pajeon (Korean savory shellfish pancake) made gluten free. Crispy and yummy! Previous attempts and more specifics for anyone interested are in my Remedies thread.


----------



## mike9

We hosted our annual birthday(s) party Saturday night. I made Ratner's cabbage soup and potato, kasha, leak and onion knishes. I sauteed the leeks and onions in home made schmaltz. I made 55 knishes (yes I used store bought puff pastry dough) and 1/3 of them were straight up and the other 2/3s of them had foie gras in them. I thought I was tired yesterday, but I was wiped today, but still managed to work for a friend of mine on a huge opera set he's fabricating. I used three cabbages and it filled my biggest pot. It was really delicious and my friends who used to live in NYC back when Ratner's was open loved tasting that memory and so did I.


----------



## morning glory

Yesterday - pot roasted pheasant. Its coming to the end of the game season here. This photo is after the pheasant is browned but before pot-roasting: onions, carrots, turnip, rosemary, sage, thyme, juniper berries and wine. After pot-roasting I made a sauce using reduced pan juices with brandy and a touch of cream. Sorry - no finished dish photos.


----------



## morning glory

mike9 said:


> the other 2/3s of them had foie gras in them


Lovely!


----------



## mike9

Take away rotisserie chicken, pork fried rice, glass of wine no cooking today.


----------



## morning glory

California Chicken Salad


----------



## mike9

Chicken pot pies. I used biscuits, pealed off layers for the crust then an egg wash and they came out pretty good.


----------



## jah42

Duck, Sechuan pepper, carrot and ginger


----------



## mike9

In honor of National Pizza Day I made Detroit style Pizza.


----------



## mike9

Sunday I pretty much have the house to myself. We had a butternut squash, two sweet potatoes, apples (Macintosh), etc. I thawed out a small venison roast and I had half of a Russet in water in the icebox. While the veg were roasting off -









I made a marinade with red wine, a splash of cider vinegar, one Macintosh apple, sliced garlic, sliced small carrot, celery, thyme, parsley, peppercorns and smoked salt. I simmered that for a while then force cooled it and marinated the venison in it. After wards I blitzed it in the blender then strained into a pot and reduced that by 2/3. 









I removed the venison from the marinade and sous vide it @130F for two hours then seared in a pan with hot bacon drippings. I blitzed the squash mixture with a stick blender, I put the half Russet in the microwave till just tender then finished in a pan with drippings, made squash patties in another pan and thickened the now strained marinade with corn starch and after a short rest sliced my venison. Very tender, great gravy, great veg. Well worth the effort and all while listing to some great Jazz.


----------



## harpua

We went out for basque food for my birthday. Pickled tongue, country cheese, pate, rack of lamb, steak, basque sausage, beef noodle soup with beans, salad, fries, gateau basque with ice cream. Picon punch and red wine. No pics because I couldn't pause for that.


----------



## mike9

Ok - I figured out this image hosting problem - here are the pot pies and the pizza LOL


----------



## morning glory

mike9 said:


> Very tender, great gravy, great veg. Well worth the effort and all while listing to some great Jazz.


That venison looks superb.


----------



## steve tphc

mike9 said:


> We had friends over for a meal of goose, leftover stuffing, corn and oyster pudding, duck and pheasant gravy, biscuits and a nice butternut squash and sweet potato mash. We had a lemon tort for desert that cut the richness of the meal. Oh and some very good wine and 5yr. aged gouda as an app.


Like to hear more about "duck and pheasant gravy" - how to please?


----------



## morning glory

Achiote and chilli chicken - marinated, grilled (meaning 'broiled' in the USA) and then blowtorched.


----------



## mike9

steve tphc said:


> Like to hear more about "duck and pheasant gravy" - how to please?


I had stock I made from duck and pheasant bones then made gravy from that.


----------



## mike9

I made an omelette with shaved green pepper, onion and smoked gruyere along with some ham steak and a squash/sweet 'tater patty. I was out on the tractor moving snow today and this hit the spot.


----------



## teamfat

Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## cheflayne

Chicken breast with a smoked tomato, tequila, lime butter sauce sprinkled with diced zucchini, yellow squash, carrot, celery, and cucumber.




  








DinnerFeb142019




__
cheflayne


__
Feb 15, 2019


----------



## mike9

6 oz. Grass fed NY strip, quarter of a russet very crisp and a simple salad. Pan gravy on the steak - I can't believe I ate the whole thing.


----------



## Transglutaminase

THE potatoes..avec fried brussels (shallots, garlic & bacon) & seared rare tenderloin.


----------



## mike9

I made Nachos with ground pork, green chilies, kalamata olives, corn and black bean salsa, mild cheddar and queso. It was a tall one so I did it in two lifts in the oven. It was very tasty.


----------



## Shirin Mohant

Last night we had guest over at our place for dinner. Therefore, I had created an elaborate buffet of Indian delicacies like Tandoori Chicken, Biryani Rice, some Naan Bread. The menu also included a vegetable spread of Veg Kolhapuri, Palak Paneer and Malai Kofta


----------



## OggyFoxy

Carrots with chicken


----------



## teamfat

A few days ago I roasted a small half turkey breast. The plan when I bought it was to do it stuffed for this month's challenge. But I didn't get to it and one night ( actually 8 am ) when I hot home from work I decided I should just cook it before it went bad. Made for a few tasty dinners. Last of it is in these cottage pies.









Got some good dinners out of a hunk of meat that only cost like 8 bucks.

mjb.


----------



## morning glory

Venetian baby radicchio salad with avocado, achiote eggs, blue cheese and a split pluot vinaigrette:


----------



## Transglutaminase

Well, not _my_ dinner..it's for the birds! 
Rendered beef fat/suet, PB, corn meal, seeds...in beer can forms.
Decoys actually,..the Flickers no longer try to hack into the rotten pergola for bugs..


----------



## mike9

Wind all day yesterday 40 - 60 mph. I'm amazed we didn't loose power. Anyway - country style ribs, smoked ham hocks, shallot, garlic and carrot, German style saurkraut and some rye IPA from my local brewery. Three hours at 275F and the result was tender, juicy pork and veg. I served it with a mushroom spaezle.










Three hrs at 275F -


----------



## mike9

I took leftover stuffed squid - added some of the sauce to evoo , garlic, string beans, oregano and lemon juice for a Greek style bean then after an hour of simmer heated my squid and the rest of the sauce and served together with fresh biscuits. Oh my - even better than pasta.


----------



## morning glory

Veal Meatballs (with fennel seeds) and Mushroom Masala Coffee Sauce:


----------



## mike9

Very nice @morning glory - I made Gumbo with a blonde roux, trinity, garlic, lobster fumet for stock, shrimp shell infused white wine, okra, shrimp and muscles. Seasonings were salt, pepper, smoked paprika, parsley, bay and filet. Served over a brown Basmati rice cooked in chicken bone broth and of course . . . . biscuits.


----------



## cheflayne

Chicken breast with a pomegranate, apple, and duck demi-glace sauce topped with diced apple
Brown rice with kale, Brussels sprouts, carrots, red cabbage, and cashews




  








Dinner March 3, 2019




__
cheflayne


__
Mar 4, 2019




 Dinner March 3, 2019


----------



## mike9

Venison shanks low and slow with mirepoix, chicken bone broth, red wine reduction, garlic, dried morels. A truly awesome joint from a noble beast.


----------



## harpua

Started the weekend with a Malfy gin fizz in my new balloon glass and then made a pork ragu with pancetta and leftover sausage scraps from making Italian links. Pretty good I have to say!


----------



## mike9

I did pork schnitzel with sauteed red cabbage, apple and bacon with a side of pan fried 'tater tots. 









For a desert I toasted some very stale Peeps - kind of like creme brulee on a fork - totally delicious.


----------



## Transglutaminase

Tourtiere pi(e) V 3.14







Poutine to go with it later..I'm feeling bloated already! Bleahhh..

PS: It _is_ pi day! Mathematicians/geeks rejoice!


----------



## Transglutaminase

The usual confit duck leg ..always good.
Tried making pommes dauphine..{a real PITA} tastes OK.. the mushroom/bleu cheese sauce sucked.
Chard is well, chard..always good..
Terrible presentation....


----------



## mike9

Seeing as it was St. Patrick's Day I made Galumpkis with ground corned beef, sauerkraut, grated carrot and some brown basmati rice cooked in fresh chicken bone broth. Rolled in steamed cabbage leaves and braised in a "blood and guts" - tomato sauce mixed 50/50 with beer in this case a rye IPA from my local brewery. Freakin' delicious they was and for a potato element I sauteed some potato/onion Pierogis in butter and drippings with a sprinkling of chopped bacon on the whole mess.


----------



## Transglutaminase

Vietnamese tonite..
Cha Gio (deep fried spring rolls)
Chao tom (shrimp paste on sugar cane)..overcooked that!..my bad!
Canh ga chien (fried wings)
Com tam (broken rice)
Nuoc cham (sweet dip) and another lime/black pepper dip (forgot the name) on the side..
..OTT? ..time for a break..


----------



## rittenremedy

AJU bootleg Korean BBQ. At least I have kimchi.


----------



## mike9

I made Cottage Pie with venison and a venison heart. I used the braising liquid, a can of NY oatmeal stout and near the end I refreshed a few dried morel mushrooms and used that liquid for a corn starch slurry to thicken the filling. I topped with herbed mashed potatoes mixed with sour cream and sharp cheddar. Greek style green beans on the side and oh my what a tasty dish.


----------



## Transglutaminase

Orecchiette & Rapini (w/sweet Italian sausage & anchovies)


----------



## Transglutaminase

..starters..
Crostini with a feta "whip".. sister was bugging me to make it..actually tastes OK.
3/8" sliced ciabatta, brushed with garlic infused olive oil & toasted @350 for a bit.
Shpleck of the whipped feta, half a tomato slice & reduced sweet balsamic & toasted again.
Sprinkled w/basil {ultra thin chiffonade}..with new fantastic knife!








..for mains.. seared tenderloin steak w/ cognac/green peppercorn .. and three mushroom rissotto..







Again, I'm terrible at presentation..


----------



## mike9

I was as at the store and any pork that would do for schnitzel wasn't priced right so . . I thought hmmm . . . chicken livers coated in pretzel crumbs - with mushrooms and mushroom spaetzle (from Germany) yeah that's it - that's the ticket -
























Sorry - no plating pics . . . we was huuuunnnngry


----------



## cheflayne

Played pretty loose with inspiration predominately from from East Indian cuisine
chicken with a vindaloo sauce
cauliflower, acorn squash, and green cabbage based on aloo gobi ( I had some toasted crushed pumpkinseeds to sprinkle on at the end but I spazzed and forgot)
oat and chickpea cake (next time I will get more color and crisp on the cake but it was my first run through, maybe a light dust of flour before sauteing, figuring it out as I go)




  








DinnerApril2




__
cheflayne


__
Apr 3, 2019


----------



## cheflayne

Stew made with pork shoulder, acorn squash, turnip, poblano, onions, and garlic. For the base I combined salsa verde and chicken stock.
Cooked some brown rice and when it was finished and right before plating, I folded in some radish, radish greens, cucumber, sauteed corn, and toasted pumpkinseeds had been tossed and marinated in a key lime, honey, habanero, and coconut oil vinaigrette.





  








DinnerApril14




__
cheflayne


__
Apr 16, 2019


----------



## mike9

I had a simple sandwich made with shaved venison, shaved onion and horseradish.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

morning glory said:


> Veal Meatballs (with fennel seeds) and Mushroom Masala Coffee Sauce:
> 
> View attachment 66213
> 
> 
> View attachment 66214


Oh my @morning glory you've inspired me to break out some of my meatballs from the deep freeze.







I've tried Meatballs Parmesan but never Marsala.
Now I've got to go looking for my cookbook The Meatball Shop … they have a recipe for Lamb Meatballs that I want to do as well, yum


----------



## phatch

leftovers. Took some broccoli, sous vide chicken, pasta and dressed with an avgolemono sauce.


----------



## butzy

chicken


----------



## cheflayne

DinnerApril28




__
cheflayne


__
Apr 29, 2019







Grilled chicken breast with a grape tomato, white corn, and coconut curry sauce
Sauteed black bean and rolled oat cake
Sauteed cauliflower, sweet potato, and curly leaf kale


----------



## cheflayne

DinnerApril30




__
cheflayne


__
May 5, 2019







Grilled pork with a tikka masala barbeque sauce
Brussels sprouts brushed with roasted garlic yogurt then grilled
Brown rice topped with hard boiled egg and minced carrots, kale, celery leaves, and orange zest


----------



## Transglutaminase

Bo la lot, Xoi gac & scallion oil for dipping.







the tub of gac concentrate was lousy..hence the "not very red" colour


----------



## mike9

Cold and rainy today - good thing I made "Sunday Gravy" on Friday and man was it good. Our gang tore into that - and not one picture - damn.


----------



## butzy

Round is just another shape


----------



## cheflayne

Dinner May13




__
cheflayne


__
May 14, 2019







Jerk Pork Stew with sweet potatoes, cauliflower, Brussels sprouts, red onion, and kale, seasoned with bay leaves, habanero, garlic, ginger, thyme, allspice, nutmeg, and cinnamon


----------



## EdwardParkernl

Well, i am going to eat toast with coffee in dinner.


----------



## butzy

homemade flour tortilla (first time making them) with simple filling


----------



## mike9

Today I made blackened salmon fillet, perfect mashed potato cakes and a great salad.


----------



## butzy

mike9 said:


> Today I made blackened salmon fillet, perfect mashed potato cakes and a great salad.


That looks great.
How did you make those mashed potato cakes? Every time I try to make some, they either fall apart or stick to the pan


----------



## mike9

Here is the recipe I used and will continue with it. I've had the same problems you describe.


----------



## french fries

@mike9 that looked amazing, thank you for sharing! Can you believe I've never made (or had) potato pancakes!


----------



## EdwardParkernl

Today,my dinner is cheese tosti with coffee.


----------



## teamfat

Did some teriyaki pork and pineapple on the grill.









Tried something a bit different. I remembered seeing a Food Wishes episode on teriyaki chicken, where Chef John adds dry saki to the marinade. Used about a quarter cup, couldn't really taste it explicitly but the overall flavor was really good.

mjb.


----------



## EdwardParkernl

I am going to try fruit smoothies in dinner.


----------



## mike9

A friend of ours came over and I made a salad that should have been in the challenge. Well a Salad Bar might be more appropriate. Greens, steamed/chilled corn with red bell dice, seasoned tomato, kalamata olives, marinated artichoke hearts and chilled leftover salmon caught last fall on the Salmon River. Delicious with a fresh vinaigrette.


----------



## cheflayne

DinnerJune7




__
cheflayne


__
Jun 8, 2019







BBQ country style pork ribs and spaghetti squash with sweet potato, bulgur, chickpeas, toasted sunflower seeds, radishes, and celery leaves tossed with a seasoned lemon pepper butter


----------



## nateboussad

Prawn Cocktail Pringles
Brioche Rolls
Grapes
Lucozade
Orange juice

I love being a uni student -_-


----------



## morning glory

Baked layered potatoes & Stilton with tomato salad and bacon:


----------



## rick alan

It's just magical the way your camera shows off those potatoes.

I am probably going to have chocolate protein powder for dinner tonight, these days my gut just seems unwilling to handle 2 real meals in the same day. I can't say it's bad, kinda like it's sort of in a fasting mode. Yes, I've lost a few+ pounds, trimmed in the belt and practically down to fighting weight.


----------



## morning glory

rick alan said:


> It's just magical the way your camera shows off those potatoes.


Thanks. It always surprises me. This is taken on a smartphone camera (Samsung Galaxy S7) in very low light natural light at 8.30pm in the evening!


----------



## teamfat

As I mentioned in the Indian challenge, my wife was doing a meat and dairy free diet for a week. Well, she's in California for a week, so I dove right into caveman carnivore.









2.71 pounds of tomahawk steak. Going to get rubbed with that garlic and salt paste, some freshly ground black pepper and into the Weber Kettle. Went over the HOT side to sear for about 3 - 4 minutes a side. Then over to the cool side until done.









I was planning to pull it off at 118F, which I did, thinking the carryover would take it to 125 -126. Surprisingly it hit 131F while I was making the bearnaise. So basically it ended up being burnt to a crisp. Well, most of you would call it medium rare. I ate it anyway.









Hey, wait a minute - those cucumber wedges are seasoned with salt, cumin and cayenne, then drizzled with lemon juice. I think I got the idea from Madhur Jaffrey's "Indian Cooking" book. So I could have posted this in the challenge, right?

mjb.


----------



## morning glory

teamfat said:


> Hey, wait a minute - those cucumber wedges are seasoned with salt, cumin and cayenne, then drizzled with lemon juice. I think I got the idea from Madhur Jaffrey's "Indian Cooking" book. So I could have posted this in the challenge, right?


Why not? Fusion is fine in the challenge.


----------



## morning glory

More scalloped potato - this time with cheddar in between the layers:


----------



## mike9

Leftover spatchcocked shredded chicken breast well seasoned with chili, cumin, pepper, garlic and a little salt. I made a red cabbage slaw with julienne jalapeno, leftover bacon, a bit of salt, pepper and red wine vinegar. I also sliced up a Macintosh apple and put it in acidulated water and added it to the slaw mix before serving. I heated up some queso con salsa and topped all with guacamole on pan sauteed corn tortillas. It was quite delicious!!!


----------



## morning glory

Chicken, bacon & mushroom pie:


----------



## mike9

This was the other night - cold garlic noodles with sauteed shrimp. Since I can't eat soy anymore I made a substitute using beef broth, oyster sauce, fish sauce and Worcestershire. It works quite well.










Last night it was chopped leftover BBQ pork on an "everything" brioche bun with a quick pickle red cabbage slaw and Macintosh apple slices. Had to have some tater tots with a sanich like that.


----------



## patrick208

I had Stuffed Bell Pepper Boats yesterday night.


----------



## morning glory

mike9 said:


> This was the other night - cold garlic noodles with sauteed shrimp.


That looks good. What are the things that look like breadcrumbs?



mike9 said:


> . Since I can't eat soy anymore


Oh dear - why is that?


----------



## mike9

morning glory said:


> That looks good. What are the things that look like breadcrumbs?
> 
> Oh dear - why is that?


I got soy blood poisoning last year. I had to figure that out on my own since no one in the western MD community wanted to listen to the story. It has increased my shopping time 100% and I now make my own mayo and a few other things.

Anyway - those are fried bread crumbs. (I found bread crumbs with no soy) An old friend's Sicilian Grandmother called it "saw dust" so it stuck. We use on top of pasta instead of cheese.


----------



## brianshaw

Last night: leftover ham made more palatable with potatoes dauphinoise. No photo but if you close your eyes I’m sure your imagination will take care of the rest.


----------



## rick alan

Most everything a markdown tonight, and what a surprise!

For starters found some pieces of prestige turkey breast in the markdown bin 2/3 off; Helmans avacado oil and lime mayo, possibly a discontinued, too bad if so, it is very good; had bought some Iron Chef Sweet Chili, piss poor as sweet chilis go, bit of sweet, bit of heat, and nothing much else, but thought it might properly contribute to a nice aoli; Jar of Mancicni "Fried Peppers" (bit of oil, vinegar and heat added to mild hot peppers) I got free.

A little sweet chili, fine minced fried peppers, lots of mashed garlic garlic and a bit of oyster sauce added to Mayo and, viola! The absolute best aoli I have every had! No kidding. What better to go with good turkey breast cold cuts?


----------



## mike9

I cut garlic scapes last week so I made Pesto yesterday with *scapes, garlic, evoo, basil, salt, grated cheese, a splash of agave and lemon juice.*

We had some last night with some Soba along with tinned razor clams and sea conch. The brine from those tins really lent a nice flavor to the dish.


----------



## cheflayne

Grilled jerk marinated pork shoulder blade steak
Grilled Thai coconut curry corn on the cob
Griilled tiki masala broccoli
Brown rice drizzled with a miso sauce





  








July4,2019




__
cheflayne


__
Jul 5, 2019








Made a wet jerk marinade, brushed on pork and into fridge for a few hours.

Blanched corn and while still warm brushed with Thai coconut curry sauce and into fridge for a few hours to chill and let flavor develop.

Blanched broccoli and while still warm brushed with a tiki masala sauce and into fridge for a few hours to chill and let flavor develop.

About an hour before dinner, started brown rice in rice cooker. Fired up grill and cooked pork steaks. Finished corn and broccoli off on the grill. Got fluffed rice out of cooker and topped with miso sauce. Plated. Chowed.

Easy peasey delicious 4th!


----------



## mike9

So far Gin and Tonic . . . a little nibble of leftover chicken from the other night.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon

Beef shortrib marinated overnight in some miso paste, mirin_, _szechuan peppercorn, soy sauce, toasted sesame oil and some other bits. seared all over and slow cooked at about 120C for 7 hours

a cup of wild black rice cooked in saffron, miso paste, salt and finely sliced stem of spring onion and combined with a 1/3 cup of red quinoa, and then green spring onion, chives and lime zest combined and shaked up in the still-warm pot. taken off the heat and left to sit

kale braised in some of the liquid from the shortrib, a speck of butter and some pomegranate vinegar to finish. garnished in julienne preserved lemon skin

i was basically trying to go for some acidity and zestiness to compliment the deep lip-coating fatty sumptuousness of the ribs. i also had some gorgeous braised cavolo nero the other day which made me wanna try a thing. the rice is a pretty nice side i make quite often and id recommend it.


----------



## cheflayne

Innocuous Lemon said:


> Beef shortrib marinated overnight...garnished in julienne preserved lemon skin.


 The whole thing sounds right up my alley. Great dinner. Makes me _hungry!!!_


----------



## mike9

I made mussels today. I made a mirepoix with a brunoise of onion, carrot, celery, jalapeno, and garlic. Softened in evoo till tender then added white wine and parsley. I added the mussels and after they were done I removed then reduced the poaching liquid and added a pad of butter and reduced until silky. I made some blackened wax beans and served with slices of crusty baguette. A lovely meal really and well we didn't have room for desert.


----------



## EdwardParkernl

Its look delicious. I will prefer snacks for the dinner.


----------



## mike9

A little club sandwich - no center toast don't need the extra carbs. Garden tomato, bacon, smoked cornish hen, home made basil mayo, greens and mustard. What a nice way to use leftovers.


----------



## mike9

I made shrimp tacos topped with the ginger lime slaw from my challenge entry. Really tasty especially with a drizzle of garlic Cholula hot sauce.


----------



## mike9

A classic Summer meal - grill cornish hen, grilled corn, eggplant, tomatoes and squash.


----------



## harpua

I used to love making dinner, with a glass of wine on the side, but I've fallen pregnant and my relationship with food has become very complicated. I'm surviving by the minute over here. 

So, tonight, it was boxed chicken noodle soup from trader Joe's, and the chicken in it is very dry. 
The last dinner I cooked was some shrimp scampi I went crazy with, and by the time I sat down to eat it, I didn't even want to look at it. 
Lol!!


----------



## butzy

@harpua , hope all goes well!

I had soup (for lunch though), sort of a Thai hot and sour soup


----------



## planethoff

Day one of hurricane supply food. Meats are mostly processed so tonight's dinner: Chicago Brats. I didn't have poppy seed buns and forgot celery salt, but not bad for emergency rations. Lol.









Fresh Brat, Neon Relish, Sport Peppers, Pickle, Tomato, Onion, Yellow Mustard,
*Giardiniera *Hot Blend.


----------



## mike9

I did a mashup of Cottage Pie with German Potato salad topping. The potatoes were leftover from the night before. I ground sirloin and bacon together then did my mirepoix, meat back in, flour, red wine and chicken stock. Mashed the potatoes with sour cream and chicken stock and assembled in ramekins. Quite good I must say, and I have half left over.


----------



## cheflayne

mike9 said:


> I did a mashup of Cottage Pie with German Potato salad topping. The potatoes were leftover from the night before. I ground sirloin and bacon together then did my mirepoix, meat back in, flour, red wine and chicken stock. Mashed the potatoes with sour cream and chicken stock and assembled in ramekins. Quite good I must say, and I have half left over.


Man I love stuff like this. Utilizing leftovers is the best benchmark of a persons skills and creativity. Goodatcha!


> "The most remarkable thing about my mother is that for thirty years she served the family nothing but leftovers. The original meal has never been found."
> ― Calvin Trillin


----------



## mike9

Sous vide pork chops seared in cast iron with pan sauce, sauteed crimini mushrooms and steamed corn.


----------



## fatcook

We were going to have pineapple grilled chicken, but the rain came on earlier than expected, so we used the last of the buttermilk to fry the chicken and made mashed potatoes and green peas to go with. I love when an unplanned meal works so well.


----------



## cheflayne

fatcook said:


> I love when an unplanned meal works so well.


Improvise. Adapt. Overcome...Booyah!!!


----------



## chefross

I had some friends from out of town over for Lebanese lunch, yesterday. We dined outside on Kibbeh Nayeh, stuffed grape leaves, lebneh with Z'atar spice in olive oli, hummus, and of course, home made pita bread.


----------



## morning glory

Last night a rack of lamb - I don't cook a lot with meat so this was a treat. So sweet tasting. I used a honey, fish sauce & soy sauce glaze. A parsley & caper sauce to accompany.


----------



## mike9

I sous vide a piece of tenderloin then seared it in a hot skillet. In the bag went a carrot, stalk of celery, shallot, garlic, thyme, parsley and some cooked off red wine. The meat was delicious and the bag jus made a splendid sauce. Brussels sprouts sauteed in bacon and fresh corn sauteed with frying pepper, jalapeno and onion for the other side. Meat was very moist and tender and the flavor was excellent for grass fed.


----------



## morning glory

mike9 said:


> I sous vide a piece of tenderloin then seared it in a hot skillet.


The tenderloin looks perfect.


----------



## riffwraith

morning glory said:


> Last night a rack of lamb - I don't cook a lot with meat so this was a treat. So sweet tasting. I used a honey, fish sauce & soy sauce glaze. A parsley & caper sauce to accompany.
> 
> View attachment 66843
> 
> 
> View attachment 66844


Dayum that looks good. Green veggie the side?


----------



## riffwraith

Black Pearl Salmon, organic Sauerkraut, and fresh Broccoli cooked with fresh onion and garlic in homemade beef stock.


----------



## morning glory

riffwraith said:


> Dayum that looks good. Green veggie the side?


Mashed potatoes and tenderstem broccoli.


----------



## teamfat

he local Kroger affiliate, Smith's, has small 4 - 5 ounce lobster tails on display around the store, so I bought a package of 2 for $8. Made some butter poached lobster fettuccine. Pulled the raw meat out of the shells and put the shells into the pasta water. Melted a stick of butter in a pan with minced shallots, about a cup of white wine, a splash of water and fresh tarragon. Some of you may know what classic, tasty sauce starts with a white wine, tarragon and shallot reduction.








After 20 minutes or so I strained the water to get rid of the shells, put the pasta in to cook. The lobster meat went into the barely simmering liquid for a few minutes until not quite done, then pulled out and cut into pieces. Pasta was drained and put into the poaching liquid. Added the lobster back in with the Parmesan cheese, gave it a good stir. Sauce broke when I poured it into the bowl, drat. But the flavor was not harmed. Topped with some basil fresh from the garden and enjoyed. And finished off the rest of the wine, a Monkey Bay sauvignon blanc from New Zealand.









mjb.


----------



## teamfat

So while digging around in the freezer the other day I found a package of frozen duck breasts. I thawed them out and have had 4 nice duck dinners over the last 5 days.

My favorite was the pan seared duck served with a red wine demi glace with mushrooms and shallots. Good cook on the duck, that sauce was REALLY good!









The duck was cooked skin side down in a cast iron skillet over medium heat for about 5 minutes.
Flipped over and seared on the other side for about 2. Pulled out, most of the fat poured off, heat reduced. Sliced shallots and mushrooms were sweated in the skillet then deglazed with about half a cup of red wine. Added about half a cup of demi glace, which I had made for the sauce challenge but didn't use. Let it boil and reduce. Duck was put back in the pan for about a minute, flesh side down keeping the crispy skin high and dry.

My second favorite was once again a pan seared duck breast with crispy skin and potato wedges.









This was the first one I did. The duck was dried off, skin scored and placed skin down in a cold, dry skillet, medium low heat. After 6 - 7 minutes the skin was nicely browned, duck flipped over , seared another 2 minutes. The potato was boiled for about 25 minutes to mostly cook it. Then it was crisped up in the skillet with the duck fat. Taters were set on a plate and dusted with caldo de tomate, which is basically tomato and chicken flavor bullion powder. Did a quick pan sauce with dry vermouth, mounted with butter. The duck was a bit overcooked but I liked the potatoes.

The other two were just so so, one being done sous vide at 127F for about an hour and a half before getting seared in a medium hot skillet. I don't cook duck very often, so I did enjoy this chance to try it 4 different ways.

mjb.


----------



## Mischief

I had a basic parmesan risotto with a Himalayan pink sea salt, cumin, and peppercorn crusted pork tenderloin with a pan jus and roasted fall vegetables. Simple and delicious.


----------



## mike9

We had leftover gumbo and rice that I made on Friday. Shrimp, squid and andouille with okra and fresh shrimp stock. I made enough stock to make the rice too. It was delicious Friday and even better last night.


----------



## nicko

Made dinner for my wife's birthday.

Started with Cheese









She loves escargot so these are a version done in mushroom caps









Chateaubriand with grilled asparagus, glazed carrots and mashed potatoes.









Great Wine









Lemon cake


----------



## mike9

Wow - quite a feast Nicko!!! I made a humble breakfast for dinner for us. Bacon, hash brown potatoes with a garden pepper, eggs from our chickens and French peasant toast. I'll tell you what - it really hit the spot -


----------



## nicko

mike9 said:


> Wow - quite a feast Nicko!!! I made a humble breakfast for dinner for us. Bacon, hash brown potatoes with a garden pepper, eggs from our chickens and French peasant toast. I'll tell you what - it really hit the spot -


hey Mike I love have eggs and bacon for dinner. Love the potatoes they look very tasty. Thanks for the kind words about my dinner.


----------



## mike9

Chuck roast was $1.99/lb. this week so I snagged one with a nice piece of the rib eye cap on it. I blitzed the chuck part with some garlic and made burgers for dinner. There is nothing like meat ground 5 minutes before cooking. With caramelized onions, cheese, greens, garden tomato and dill pickle . . . it's childhood all over again.


----------



## mike9

We celebrated our anniversary today as well as my wife's negative breast cancer results!!!! So I made her her favorite - potato leek soup. I roasted the potatoes and leeks + did a mirapiox in bacon drippings, reduced white wine to deglaze and chicken bone broth. I had to add more broth after being in the oven and stick blending smooth. I made a little garlic baguette and we had some bubbly to go with it. Delicious - the roasting brings out flavor usually lost to simply going "in the pot".


----------



## harpua

Made chicken pot pie! Simmered the chicken thighs as it made it's own stock, cooked the veg and potato in the stock and then made some silky chicken gravy. I love making this pie dough so I had some in my freezer... Very good and looking forward to the leftovers tonight!


----------



## nicko

harpua said:


> Made chicken pot pie! Simmered the chicken thighs as it made it's own stock, cooked the veg and potato in the stock and then made some silky chicken gravy. I love making this pie dough so I had some in my freezer... Very good and looking forward to the leftovers tonight!


The crust looks awesome!!!! You have got to share your recipe (please). Send it to me in apm.


----------



## ShelteredBugg1

Picadillo with a walnut salsa and some corn tortillas


----------



## mike9

Super crisp chicken thigh, vegetable medley - mirepoix, leek, garlic, mushroom, potato, dried morel, chicken stock, corn starch and heavy cream to thicken, and a fresh crescent roll. (which I had a reaction to)


----------



## mike9

I made old school "sloppy Joes" from scratch yesterday only with chicken thighs I ground fresh. It's a good, easy recipe that'll take you back to school days. Served with 'tater tots of course.


----------



## mike9

It's soup weather here in the North East so a store had mushrooms on sale . . .









Button mushrooms, leak, onion, a few small white carrots, herbs, mushroom stock, reduced vermouth, some dried morels and heavy cream. Topped with sauteed shiitake and some lardon with some toasted garlic chibatta and a glass of Porto it really hit the spot.


----------



## EdwardParkernl

My dinner was a sandwich with coffee.


----------



## mike9

I had lamb left over from Sunday's Greek dinner. I turned that into Shepherd's Pie and it was very tasty.


----------



## teamfat

Blackened shrimp with pepperjack cheese grits. Made a quick stock from the shrimp shells, cooked the grits in that. I thought I had made enough for leftovers ...


----------



## Seoul Food

Man all of this stuff looks great.


----------



## mike9

Some friends from Welfleet, MA can up to hunt last week. On Friday we met up and John gave me a bag of Wellfleet oysters. "Here Mike, have a hundred oysters" - Wow what a treat! We ate a dozen Friday night, I shucked two dozen Saturday for our dinner party, took Sunday off, had 20 on Monday and I enlisted a good friend to come over for dinner and help us with the rest - another 45. 102 oysters in total including the "samplers". As much as I love them I'm glad they are gone in a way. Too good for fried oyster tacos, or po boys, too good for chowder just the perfect oyster for eating on the half shell. I've had oysters from all over the country and these are my favorite hands down. A green salad and some hot, crusty garlic bread balanced out the richness of the main course.


----------



## teamfat

I'm working Wednesday - Sunday this week, did my Thanksgivng dinner tuesday night. 5 pound 2 rib beef roast, smothered with a garlic and horseradish rub. Used the 5/500 method to cook it. I got too anxious on the yorkshire pudding, didn't wait long enough for the oil to get hot hot hot. Wasn't bad, but I've made better. The beef and the gravy, thugh, were spot on!

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Could do this in time for the challenge, but I made a slow stock from the smoked turkey we had last weekend. It started snowing yesterday so it was a perfect day for French onion soup. The crouton is leftover garlic bread and the cheese is a mix of smoked gruyere and manchego - quite a nice blend. perfect with a glass of Port.


----------



## mike9

Venison liver, onions, bacon, mushrooms and potato. I trimmed the liver, soaked it in milk with garlic and hot sauce then did an egg wash and into seasoned bread crumbs. Fried in bacon drippings till just pink in the center. Not tough, very tasty and it's good for you. It doesn't get more "free range, or organic that this".


----------



## cheflayne

gray snowy day, perfect day to stay inside and partake of my favorite indoor hobby...cooking...although I also enjoy cooking outside as well... hell I just enjoy cooking period










chicken, butternut squash, and black-eyed pea stew seasoned with ras el hanout

served with bulgur and topped with a slaw made with green cabbage, pomegranate, toasted ras el hanout seasoned pepitas, and cilantro tossed in a vinaigrette of xeres vinegar, maple syrup, and roasted garlic olive oil


----------



## loomchick

tlgcchef said:


> Pan seared Pork tenderloin with a blueberry demi, roasted fingerlings and baby carrots. A bottle of Alpine Beer co. Duet to wash it all down.


I did something similar. I did pan-seared thick pork chops with a blackberry jalapeno preserve. I was at a holiday fair this past weekend and one of the vendors was selling her spicy preserves. I like the blackberry jalapeno preserve she had. On a cracker, it tasted like it had more of a kick than hot or spicy. A one-pint jar was $7 . . . so why not.


----------



## rick alan

mike9 said:


> Some friends from Welfleet, MA can up to hunt last week. On Friday we met up and John gave me a bag of Wellfleet oysters.


I have been guilty of trespassing on private property in order to get Welfleet oysters fresh out of the water. Yes, as good as any you can find.


----------



## morning glory

rick alan said:


> I have been guilty of trespassing on private property in order to get Welfleet oysters fresh out of the water. Yes, as good as any you can find.


Talking of oysters: saffron cured salmon with Malden oysters and home-made rye bread:

The oysters are huge - easily 4 to 5 inches long and bastards to shuck!


----------



## mike9

Made one of my favorite things today - *Braised Rabbit with Pearl Onions and Morel Mushrooms. *It's an involved meal, but well worth it. Nice meaty rabbit and dried morels along with pearls, shallot, garlic, white wine, and the liquid from reviving the mushrooms. All make for a delicious slow cook that yields tender everything.


----------



## butzy

I haven't posted here for a while. Not sure why....

Anyway, a recent ham and leek pie.
I should have head some sauce and paint eyes and a mouth and it would have been a mickey mouse pie


----------



## cheflayne

Shrimp with an achiote adobo sauce with spinach, fire roasted tomatoes, and black beans


----------



## rick alan

butzy said:


> I haven't posted here for a while. Not sure why....
> 
> Anyway, a recent ham and leek pie.
> I should have head some sauce and paint eyes and a mouth and it would have been a mickey mouse pie


What were the seasonings?


----------



## butzy

I didn't make notes, but it's not that long ago...
I'm quite sure I used fish sauce, some chili's, garlic (obviously) and I think I used a bit of smoked paprika.
The cheese was a mixture of processed cheddar (processed cheese is all we can get) and some extra old maaslander (imported by myself on my last trip to Holland).
The big pie had egg in it, the small ones didn't (as my egg mixture was finished)


----------



## rick alan

Yeh, fish sauce and garlic, who needs much more here, and I'd use a smoked gouda since I can easily get it.


----------



## mike9

After a week of party foods I made a really nice SALAD last night and it was just fine by us.


----------



## mike9

Happy New Year everyone!!! I made a proper New Years dinner - Michael Ruhlman's "Hoppin John", collard and mustard greens with ham and my sausage, "smutty" rice (sausage, no livers) and my first ever scratch made biscuits. (It's painfully obvious I need fresh baking powder.)


----------



## teamfat

I too plan on having black eye peas on New Year's Day. Roasted some pork neckbones earlier to get some color on them, they went into the crockpot with some sweated onion, salt, pepper, and a dash of chili powder.










I was planning on serving the beans alongside some blackened shrimp. When I unwrapped the shrimp a few minutes ago, I remembered how long ago I bought them. Straight to the freezer for a while so they won't stink up the garbage can too much. Drat.

Guess I'll just have a bowl of beans before work.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat

So I got some fresh shrimp and some collard greens. Made some hock stock yesterday by simmering some smoked hamhocks in water for about 2 hours. Used that to stew the greens. So I got some South in my mouth, with a plate of blackened shrimp, the black eye peas and the collards. I will not be going to bed hungry.










mjb.


----------



## butzy

Satay.
Ate them with cilantro garlic yoghurt sauce, freshly baked roll and sweetcorn, tomato, lime leaf relish.
Sorry pic is a bit dark.


----------



## peachcreek

Seafood chowder with local crab, scallops and clams. 
I must have liked it. I noticed afterwards I'd burned my mouth.


----------



## mike9

I made







creamy mushroom soup with smoked turkey stock - very satisfying.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon

Poor lighting and all but here it is

actually way more elaborate that it seems. I grated cauliflower in a box-grater, bit of salt+oil and put it on a sheet pan in a low oven for an hour+ during the cooking process. the idea was to get it totally dehydrated, caramelised, and crunchy. 2/3 achieved in the end there but a really nice complex flavour 

quickly fried some diced guanciale till they were really juicy with a crispy exterior. scooped it out and set aside, removed about 2/3 of the rendered fat and used the rest to colour some lovely baby king oyster mushrooms. boiled some pasta al-dente in *just* enough water to barely submerge the pasta, by the time the pasta was cooked theres about a cup-full of really starchy liquid in the bottom. Tip the whole thing into the saute pan once the mushrooms are done. add the guanciale back in, along with roasted fine strips of parsnip and diced butternut squash. dump a whole load of a mild creamy cheese in and do the pan-shuffle to allow to emulsify in the water

stiired in some fresh chives at the end, topped with the cauliflower "rice" and some crumpled strips of panchetta i brought up to crispiness ever so gently under the broiler 

the pictures reflect pretty embarrassingly on this, it was wonderfully complex and the colouring was like a plate of autumn


----------



## mike9

I made Ratners cabbage soup and I was going to make knishes, but decided to use up some leftover phyllo instead. I layered half my phyllo in an 8" square pan then added what would have been my knish filling - leek, kasha and goose/venison sausage. I layered the rest of the phyllo on top and baked till done. Very tasty "pie" that went perfectly with the soup.


----------



## teamfat

Okay, maybe not the healthiest choice, not going to assist me in losing weight, but boy was it tasty!
There was an oddly shaped beef tritip roast in the used meat bin at the market this morning, I couldn't resist. Have a bunch of the rub left over from my recent home made pastrami, thought I'd try it on this. The roast sat for about an hour and a half with the rub on it, then into a 425F oven, temp immediately turned down to 350F. Pulled it out at 124F, a small roast, 1.6 pounds, not much carryover heat, only went to 127F. Yep, quite tasty, won't be going to bed hungry today.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3SOgF6teDIOCG9APw-sL0R0RoRN8QMHdHJ9ME1rdXerao


----------



## mike9

Since I had roasted a well seasoned (inside and out) chicken the other night and saved the pan scrapin's I made Chicken Pot Pie. I separated the Schmaltz from the goo then sauteed my mirepoix in the schmaltz along with potato and mushroom till tender. I added my "goo" then made a slurry of corn starch and stock and started thickening the mix adding more stock as needed and once it was good I placed it in a pie plate coated with butter and bread crumbs then topped with a pie crust.


----------



## mike9

I made a nice tomato sauce with some of the last batch of Italian sausage (bulk) and served it with pan fried gnocchi.


----------



## ldiatone

i made stuffed peppers the other day. tonight a beef and rice soup and i will use some of the left over tomato sauce form the stuffed peppers in the soup. carrots-celery-onions and garlic in the soup. plus few mixed veggies.


----------



## mike9

I had sauce left over from Sunday so I added to it and eggplant was 0.99/lb this week so I made lasagna. Ooooh it was sooo good - (Ha! anyone remember Mr. Food?) I'm 100% positive it will taste even better tomorrow.


----------



## teamfat

I had planned on doing a dish for the cheese & veggie challenge, didn't quite get to it. What I had in mind was spinach and ricotta two ways. First was cooked, with oysters florentine, raw with a spinach based salad. Obviously didn't happen.

I did, however, end up making fresh ricotta the other day.










Whole milk, heavy cream, lemon juice and some white wine vinegar, heated, curdled, strained and drained.

Planning on manicotti tonight, but used the cheese in a steak and eggs riff yesterday.










That's an oddly shaped strip steak, I think, paired with some soft scrambled eggs with ricotta, parsley and black pepper. Pretty comforting after a hectic night at work.

mjb.


----------



## morning glory

Cod 'tagine' with saffron:


----------



## mike9

I made chicken pot pie again - it's a winter thing I guess. This time I brushed an egg wash on top and the crust was even better than before.


----------



## teamfat

As I mentioned, I made a batch of ricotta cheese, and prepped a batch of manicotti using the cheese, some sausage and mushrooms. After popping it in the oven, I dozed off at the computer and did not hear the timer go off.










Not the gooey goodness I was planning on having for dinner.

Shucks.

mjb.


----------



## brianshaw

In N Out double-double (grilled onions), well-done fries animal style, iced tea. For dessert, a few random pieces of vegetable tempura.


----------



## Penelopee61

Hello there! This post is quite good inspiration for next days! I know what I will be preparing tomorrow! Today I had an amazing chicken filled with a bun, chicken breast and parsley leaves. My aunt prepared that, she is an amazing cooker (even she is not working in a restaurant but only making food for home "uses").


----------



## brianshaw

Cooking it now: corned beef, cabbage, boiled potato and carrot. A traditional American meal for St Patrick’s day!


----------



## mike9

These are in the oven - ground corned beef, minced sweet onion and carrot, and garlic/dill sauerkraut, A Reuben Golumpki if you will. Braising liquid is "Farmer's Daughter" rye IPA, V8 and tomato sauce.


----------



## jowocook

Crunchy chicken liver in smoked Gouda grits with braised pork rendang, fried shallots-garlic...a lot of roasted tomatoes base-sambal oelek. It's my quarantine meal, made some fruit rujak and boudin balls too for nibbling


----------



## teamfat

Chorizo jalapeno grits.










Browned the chorizo ( fresh Mexican type, not the dry, cured Spanish type ) in a skillet. Put it in a strainer to let some of the grease drain. Fine dice on a big fat jalapeno from the market, as well as the white parts of some green onions. Sweated the veggies in the remaining fat in the skillet. When softened, cranked up the heat, added the water for the grits and deglazed. Dumped water and veg into the grits pot, brought to boil, cooked grits.

About 5 minutes before grits were done, stirred in about a third of the chorizo. Meanwhile, got an egg poaching. Spread the grits on a plate, topped with another third of the sausage. Topped that with a nice handful of grated pepperjack, then the rest of the chorizo, then the egg, then garnished with some of the green onion tops.

Recipe needs tweaking. I don't think the green onions really did anything to improve the dish, either boiled in with the grits or the garnish. I was afraid the chorizo was going to be real heavy handed on the salt, it wasn't too bad, should have put a bit more salt in the grits water. And fresh cilantro on top would have been a better choice than the scallions.

But I did eat it all.


----------



## mike9

Scored some top round for $2.99/lb the other day. I gave one to our kids next door and cut mine in half, vac pack'd one piece and made meat balls out of the other. I've been wanting to make Sunday Gravy for a while, but those big family meals will have to wait a while longer. Garden roasted tomato sauce, with some chopped cherry tomatoes along with the usual goodies. The meat balls are beef with bread behind it to clean the grinder tube, egg, grated cheese, a little heavy cream, roasted garlic powder, fresh parsley and thyme, salt and pepper. I didn't bake, or fry them I simply cooked them in the sauce - tender and delicious.


----------



## mike9

I made my usual Easter dinner albeit a scaled down version. Roast lamb, Spanakopita, Greek Town style green beans. 









I trimmed my Phyllo to fit the pan and took the trim and filled with poppy seed filling then rolled and baked then made a simple frosting with powdered sugar, vanilla and a little heavy cream for a glaze. These are very tasty!!


----------



## teamfat

So I did my birthday dinner, a nice beef steak and a mushroom risotto. Contrary to many recipes I use beef stock rather than chicken in my mushroom risotto, I like it that way.

Got a nice USDA Choice grade 20 ounce ribeye steak. Salted, let it dry for about 15 hours, last two at room temp. Sprinkled a bit of garlic powder on it, sous vide at 125F for an hour and a half or so while making the risotto.










I was expecting the arborio rice to about double in volume while cooking, it seemed to at least triple, leaving me with not nearly enough mushrooms. Was still pretty tasty, could have used more of the fresh green onion bits. They were picked from the wild ones growing along the north side of the garage.

Minor complaints, that was a very nice dinner. I am happy.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

That's a good looking steak @teamfat - I pan fried a steak I cut from a standing rib roast Saturday night and it was fantastic. There is nothing like a good steak every once in a while. Happy Birthday 🍻


----------



## mike9

Bangers and blueberry pancakes.


----------



## phreon

An old standard, comfort food when you're stuck inside - Tuna Casserole with French's fried onions throughout and on top.


----------



## teamfat

That tuna casserole looks like a good contender in the April "Inside The Box" challenge.

mjb.


----------



## chefross

We're so bored here, we decided to "go out to dinner." We dressed up in our best clothes and I grilled Top sirloin steaks on a grate in the fireplace. Also Caesar Salad, Roasted Russets, and fresh green beans with bacon, onions, and diced tomato. Dessert was crepes with my home made apple pie filling and Calvados.


----------



## mike9

I made grilled cheese BLT's with avocado. Tater tots and a dill pickle on the side - oh man was it yummy!!!


----------



## mike9

It was 64 and sunny today with no wind. I defrosted a dozen sausages we grilled (three different varieties) and sauteed some peppers and onions and heated some garlic dill sauerkraut. Oh so good to eat outside.


----------



## UnionPhan

During this coronavirus time I’ve decided to try cooking some international cuisine. This was my first Rigatoni Alla Gricia. Also made this Potenza Sweet Lasagna (I did not enjoy the almonds in it at all and will pass on this recipe in the future)


----------



## mike9

I made me a pot-o-greens today - collards, turnip and kale. Started with bacon in the pot then onion and carrot, added the greens and a couple pucks of goo - chicken and pork I think
(one was dark). I let those simmer then rest. I made some corn bread while reheating the greens and sauteed some ham steak. Mmmmm Mmmmm Good. I'm following that up with some brilliant peach/apricot/honey moonshine a good friend made. Cheers Y'all . . .


----------



## dectra

Made Lasagna al forno, using a Bechamel topped with some aged Parmesan in place of cottage cheese or ricotta. Spent about 2 hours simmering the Ragu. Figured it would be a good meal or two for me and the wife, and we could have some left overs for lunch today. It seems however, I didn't make enough...I had three of my neighbors swing by (the curse of cooking with the windows open). We decided to dine al fresco in the back yard.... But hey, with a bottle of wine in the mix, we all went to bed happy and full.


----------



## butzy

I made some burgers (spicy ones) and decided that I needed some fresh bread. Since I have no oven, I used a dry frying pan an made something resembling a Turkish pide.
Came out well and I'll definitely will make it more often as it is fairly quick (and tasty)


----------



## butzy

Just a couple that I didn't get to post in the "out of the freezer" challenge.
I call it: Creative with fish fingers" 

Fish fingers with tomato, fresh bay, red onions and garlic









Fish finger noodle soup









And fish finger green curry (with yoghurt instead of coconut cream)


----------



## dectra

Taking a cue from Butzy and his fish dishes, I found some filets in the freezer and did a pan seared Salmon over a bed of white bean and lobster ragu.


----------



## slayertplsko

*Creamed summer squash with potato fritters*










I felt like cooking something meatless today, so I went to the farmer's market and found some tasty-looking summer squashes. I bought a two-pound squash, still rather small by this variety's standards. The classic way of cooking summer squashes around here is to peel them, grate them, then sauté some chopped onion in butter or lard, add the squash together with some sweet paprika, crushed caraway, salt and pepper, and let it cook covered until tender, about 5 to 10 minutes. Then some sour cream beaten with a little flour is added, the whole thing cooked for a couple of minutes, and in the last minute of cooking, some chopped dill is added.

You could serve it with just plain boiled potatoes, but I definitely prefer the traditional potato fritters. For these, potatoes are grated raw and then it needs three things in truly liberal amounts - grated onion, grated garlic, freshly-ground black pepper. A tablespoon or two of dried herbs - marjoram is the classic choice, but spearmint or savoury wouldn't be out of place at all. I must be seasoned very well with salt. Finally, add just enough flour to bind it into a sort of a batter. Heat an inch of lard or oil in a frying pan and fry the batter by tablespoons that you immediately flatten with a spoon. The fritters should be golden-brown.

If you think you need some protein, a fried egg or two should be enough. But in that case I would probably forgo the fritters and serve just boiled potatoes. Or you could serve it with a slice of meatloaf, flavoured perhaps with some chopped onion, garlic, parsley, crushed caraway and black pepper. You might even hide some hard-boiled eggs inside the meatloaf and bake it with those eggs, so that when sliced, there is a slice of the egg in the middle.


----------



## slayertplsko

*Pasta with sardines and wild fennel*










This is a Sicilian classic that possibly goes back to medieval times, as the Arabic influence is pretty obvious. I made some busiati and toasted some breadcrumbs, then made the pasta sauce: sliced onion, chopped salted anchovies, saffron, raisins, pine nuts, fresh sardines and wild fennel. Topped with the breadcrumbs. The busiati:


----------



## butzy

slayertplsko said:


> *Pasta with sardines and wild fennel*
> 
> View attachment 67973
> 
> 
> This is a Sicilian classic that possibly goes back to medieval times, as the Arabic influence is pretty obvious. I made some busiati and toasted some breadcrumbs, then made the pasta sauce: sliced onion, chopped salted anchovies, saffron, raisins, pine nuts, fresh sardines and wild fennel. Topped with the breadcrumbs. The busiati:
> 
> View attachment 67974


Hope you made enough as I am coming for dinner


----------



## teamfat

Salt and pepper duck breast, baby bok choy and stir fry in oyster sauce. Could have done better the crispy duck skin, did the cold pan start, should have ramped up the heat sooner. And why is this little bowl of corn starch slurry still on the counter and not in the stir fry?

The perils of cooking when you come home from work tired and worn out.

mjb.


----------



## slayertplsko

butzy said:


> Hope you made enough as I am coming for dinner


Haha, sure, you're welcome!


----------



## mike9

For Father's Day I took a grass fed tenderloin out of the freezer. It weighed 4.63 lbs. and after trimming and processing I ended up with 10oz. of waste (silver skin, etc) Normally I'd tie this in cheese cloth and drop it in a stock pot, but it's 90+ here so away it goes. I sliced 8 1-1/4" steaks, had a petit roast, 13 oz. of grind trim and 13 oz. of the ends tied together. The later two went into the freezer and the rest I sous vide to medium rare then finished on a very hot grill. The result was stellar and in truth I did them just North of medium rare to appease my family, but talk about tender - oh yeah!!!

I also made fresh garlic ciabatta, tortellini with garlic scape pesto, fresh steamed corn and the best Jus one could hope for. As usual this is the only picture I have -


----------



## morning glory

teamfat said:


> And why is this little bowl of corn starch slurry still on the counter and not in the stir fry?


I know the feeling! It looks good though.


----------



## morning glory

Chilmole chicken salad with avocado, melon and a buttermilk and sesame oil dressing. I was experimenting with chilimole paste and marinated the chicken breast overnight in the paste, then cooked 'en papillote'.


----------



## harpua

Smoked a 3# pork loin. Left far cap on and made my own rub with 
Oregano, cumin, thyme, paprika, garlic, ancho, smoked onion powder, salt and brown sugar. Smoked using snake method and cherrywood for about 3 hours, with apple cider underneath. Came out amazingly delicious and juicy! Slapped some.onnfloue tortillas; didn't need anything else! I also smoked some mushrooms to snack on. Good!!!


----------



## mike9

I love me some pig meat - looks delish.


----------



## harpua

Oh, forgot to mention that I brined it in a cider brine for about 4 hours. Very important!


----------



## teamfat

Duck breast, scored and salted, then low and slow from a cold start on a cast iron griddle. Ended up going a bit too long overall, was not perfect, but tasty.










I had planned on serving it over a bed of sauteed baby bok choy, but it seems the bok choy I bought the other day has disappeared from the fridge. Hmmm, will have to ask my wife about that. I did have a few leftover small red potatoes that had been boiled with garlic and rosemary, so I sliced them and fried in the duck fat. Potatoes fried in duck fat, wondering how that will work out.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

I had okra, tomatoes and corn leftover so I made some jasmine rice then made fried chicken. My wife got split chicken for .99/lb. the other day and they were packaged two chickens - for $5.45!!! I figured WTH and cut a half up into pieces. I didn't have buttermilk, so I doused them in Greek yogurt mixed with a little water and hot sauce, salt, pepper, roasted garlic powder and smoked paprika. After a good soak they went into seasoned AP flower then a nap on a rack for 1/2 an hour. Show time - into canola oil @ just over 375 F. then upped the heat to keep them at 350 till done. Served with veg over rice, warm honey and more hot sauce - fantastic. If I had more time I would have made biscuits, but another time maybe. boy was that good - crispy, crunchy, sweet and spicy - they best fried chicken I've had since Savannah many years ago.


----------



## harpua

Smokey Saturday! Check back for some guaranteed delicious results!


----------



## harpua

Welp, the bird came out a bit too dark but the meat itself is very good. I created to much smoke at the beginning so it turned dark before it was done inside. Had to finish in the oven. Oh well. Decided to make tortillas while the chicken was resting. At least those came out perfectly!


----------



## mike9

A classic "five and dime" favorite - grilled cheese with dill pickle and chips. Hearty peasant bread loaded with five cheeses - 4yr. aged cheddar, 3yr. aged gouda, sheep's milk pecorino, imported swiss and a layer of American (must have for any grilled cheese IMHO). Two layers of cheese, genoa salami, roasted red pepper, Polish ham, and two more layers of cheese. Into a buttered pan with lid on low, turn and finish. Served with red white and blue potato chips and a nice Polish dill. Ok I never got that an a five and dime, but my tastes have evolved since those days - LOL.


----------



## phatch

Smoked chicken for the holiday








Roasted potatoes in the fat removed from the chicken when spatchcocking.

Made a slaw from scrap vegies: bean sprouts, blanched broccoli, cabbage, carrot, onion.


----------



## harpua

Smoke 'em Saturday! Trying to redeem myself from the "blackened" chicken last week. 

Smoked country style ribs with Texas rub, grilled peaches, corn, coleslaw and bloody Marys. Made a little vinegary sauce for the pork. Pretty damn good.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon

harpua said:


> Smoke 'em Saturday! Trying to redeem myself from the "blackened" chicken last week.
> 
> Smoked country style ribs with Texas rub, grilled peaches, corn, coleslaw and bloody Marys. Made a little vinegary sauce for the pork. Pretty damn good.


those are ribs? they look so fat and chunky! like beef shortrib


----------



## harpua

Innocuous Lemon said:


> those are ribs? they look so fat and chunky! like beef shortrib


Country style ribs. It's like a shoulder but sliced into strips.


----------



## teamfat

"What cut of meat is country style pork ribs?
Country-style ribs are cut from the *blade* end of the *loin* close to the *pork shoulder*. They are meatier than other rib cuts. They contain no rib bones, but instead contain parts of the *shoulder blade* (scapula)."

It seems like it used to be that the most common retail packs of country style ribs were bone in, these days mostly boneless.










mjb.


----------



## mike9

I made swordfish tacos last night with chips, salsa and guacamole on the side. They were quite tasty and I have another swordfish steak left over.


----------



## mike9

We had our grandson's eighth birthday party today at our son's house next door. AND I DIDN'T HAVE TO MAKE ONE DAMNED THING!! All I had to do was bring beer, soy free buns and read a few labels - no biggie. The best part (for me) was my son cooking venison loin rare then letting it rest. It was so perfect it made all that off hand advice I've been giving him all these years pay off - Woo Hoo!! Now - the real test will be if he can repeat that next month for grand daughter's 11th birthday - we shall see.


----------



## teamfat

For the Italain challenge I was thinking of making some pancetta. Bought a piece of pork belly, but it seemed to have too much meat and not enough fat for the kind of pancetta I wanted. Thought about doing a red cook braise, but decided to try sous vide.

A little salt, pepper and five spice powder, into a sealed bag. 165F for 25 hours. Out of the bag, juices reserved, put on a rack to dry. Scored the skin before trying to crisp it up.










Transferred it to a plate, stashed in the fridge for a bit, while I got some rice started. Cut off about a third of the belly, put it in a hot cast iron skillet, skin side down. Let it brown about 6 - 7 minutes, while reducing the bag juices after adding some soy sauce and a splash of rice vinegar.










It was a nice dinner.

mjb.


----------



## harpua

Yogurt pancakes, blueberry topping, whipped cream. So good.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon

tomato sauce, gently simmered of peeled plum tomatoes, smushed with my hands

Seared some meatballs nice and high in my carbon steel skillet, transferred to nestle in tomato sauce, scatter in fresh basil leaves, turn heat down to low and put a lid on the whole thing. so as to encourage gentle infusion of flavours and oils

used same skillet filled with beef tallow - tip a little out. tear up some baby king oyster mushrooms and salt slightly. Let it go well beyond colouration - on a persistent, moderate heat over about 15 minutes these mushrooms become essentially deep-fried. theyre super crispy but still absolutely juicy and bursting with flavour from the fat. Added garlic granules, fresh chopped rosemary and thyme and turned up the heat for one last little toss about. Transfer into paper towel-padded bowl and give them a good blotting

Boiled tagliatelle, used tongs to transfer to serving bowls (still dripping), quick grind of pepper and a little squeeze of lemon over noodles. Spoon meatballs and sauce over top. Scattering of mushrooms over that


----------



## butzy

I made sourdough pizza in my little uuni pizza oven. Well, more a combination of torte flambee and pizza in that I used cream cheese as sauce (cream cheese, mixed with garlic, finely chopped onions, bacon, and olive brine).
Some of them with some extra cheese and tomato. 
That little pizza oven can make some awesome pizza in no time 
I had some sauce left. So the next day, I pounded some fresh chili and garlic in my pestle and mortar and slowly added olive oil. Sort of alioli, Catalan style.
Boiled pasta together with my half left over onion (yep, not traditional at all), drained, added the pestle/mortar sauce and the left over pizza sauce.
Only needed some freshly ground pepper and that was one of my better pasta dishes of a long time, and sooo easy!


----------



## retiredbaker

I had 3 blueberry turnovers and I might have another.
It covers all the basic food goups, buttery, flaky, sticky sweet and fruity.


----------



## chef leitheiser

I wanted to experiment, I made Italian style home made hamburgers.


Seasoned the meet like I would for pasta, mixed marinara sauce in with the meat, and in place of buns home made garlic bread


----------



## violetgarlic

Unfortunately I didn't have much time for something interesting that's why I had grilled chicken with bbq sauce and cauliflower


----------



## EdwardBrock

butzy said:


> I made sourdough pizza in my little uuni pizza oven. Well, more a combination of torte flambee and pizza in that I used cream cheese as sauce (cream cheese, mixed with garlic, finely chopped onions, bacon, and olive brine).
> Some of them with some extra cheese and tomato.
> That little pizza oven can make some awesome pizza in no time


I love Uuni pizza ovens! Or Ooni whatever you prefer to call it. I have both Uuni 2 and Uuni 3, so that wasn't a surprise when I wrote an article about it for my blog. As for the tarte flambée I still don't know how to properly cook it


----------



## mike9

Sundays are tomato processing day this time of year. Today I did a sheet pan with whole garlic bulbs roasted for an hour at 350F. Drained off the "tomato essence" and reserved. I ran the whole lot through the food mill and made a sauce with some. Home made Italian sausage, onion, green pepper, parsley and basil. Got the Mandolin out and sliced up zucchini and yellow squash, made a mixture of Ricotta, Mozzarella, Parmesan. black pepper and freshly grated nutmeg. I dried the Zucci and squash slices in the oven to remove water then built my dish using layers of everything and topped with mozzarella and baked at 350F for an hour then cranked up the oven to 450 for 15 minutes. A really great dish that was a hit all around. Luckily there is left over 'cause it's going to taste even better later.


----------



## mike9

Our garden is going gangbusters this year with tomatoes and peppers coming on strong. I had some meatballs leftover from the other night and a couple hunks of grilled pork tenderloin (not to mention tomatoes and peppers) I though I'd make stuffed peppers.

I started by blanching a dozen tomatoes then running them through the mill. The guts went back in the blanch water for a bit then I decanted 2 cups and added 2 teaspoons of chicken granulated chicken bullion. I cleaned the pot then added the water back and cooked 1 cup of Jasmine rice then cooled when done. I made a simple tomato sauce with a little garlic, anchovy paste, balsamic reduction and parsley. Sauteed a little onion and the pepper tops, broke down two meatballs and mince some of the pork. All of this went into a pan along with rice and a little of the sauce. I steamed the peppers till almost done, assembled, topped with and into the tomato pot topped with some pecorino.










Set the oven for 350, covered and baked for 1/2 hr. the removed the lid and upped the heat to 400 for another 30min. It's hard to describe just how good these tasted and everything but the meats, cheese and seasonings came off the property.


----------



## teamfat

Picked a Golden Buddah tomato, first one off that plant. Picture perfect.










Made a sandwich with it:










A toasted store bought deli roll, some slices of that souvlaki inspired pork roast from the Greece challenge, a hefty slathering of Duke's and topped with some sliced pickled peppers. It was quite tasty. But it was a small sandwich, just enough to keep me going while I work on another challenge entry.


----------



## teamfat

Leftovers. Shrimp gyros, Ikea style. Some assembly required. Batteries not included.










mjb.


----------



## mike9

We had Gyros last night - leftover chicken chunked and seasoned up, a beautiful tomato from the garden I marinated in olive oil, salt an red wine vinegar, an eggplant from the garden sliced, scored then pan fried cooled and marinated in olive oil, balsamic reduction & a dash of smoked paprika. Sliced a pita in half and opened it up and heated it in a dry pan with a lid. I had made tsatziki earlier and used orange juice in place of lemon. No pics, but it was very tasty.


----------



## mike9

Had Gyros again last night this time with the bulk Loukaniko sausage I had leftover from stuffing. ˆ picked up a red onion and shaved some to go in them too.


----------



## butzy

I got my rotisserie basket out and grilled some chicken thighs. I had onions in the drip pan and later added some more veges to the drip pan


----------



## butzy

And the chicken:


----------



## mike9

I had some leftover Loukaniko that I smoked yesterday and an eggplant I had sliced and fried last week. I blanched a bowl of tomatoes (yes they're still coming!!) and made what turned out to be a very interesting ragu for pasta tonight. Some of the intense smoke flavor mellowed in the cooking and the eggplant went in last. I gotta say it was really good.


----------



## mike9

Gardens are still coming in!!! I made eggplant lasagne from one I picked the other day. Because I had sauce leftover with that smoked Loukaniko I decided to put a Greek spin on it. Filling is ricotta, Italian cheese blend, fresh egg, fresh nutmeg, oregano, parsley and cracked pepper. I sliced eggplant then salted, rinsed and fried in evoo/bacon drippins' then drained. Heated the sauce up a bit then assembled.


















Baked at 375 for 45 min. since the eggplant was cooked and man was this good - maybe my best one yet and I make them fairly often. I would have loved some Greek cheese with this, but it's unobtanium around here.


----------



## mrsakitchen

mike9 said:


> Our garden is going gangbusters this year with tomatoes and peppers coming on strong. I had some meatballs leftover from the other night and a couple hunks of grilled pork tenderloin (not to mention tomatoes and peppers) I though I'd make stuffed peppers.
> 
> I started by blanching a dozen tomatoes then running them through the mill. The guts went back in the blanch water for a bit then I decanted 2 cups and added 2 teaspoons of chicken granulated chicken bullion. I cleaned the pot then added the water back and cooked 1 cup of Jasmine rice then cooled when done. I made a simple tomato sauce with a little garlic, anchovy paste, balsamic reduction and parsley. Sauteed a little onion and the pepper tops, broke down two meatballs and mince some of the pork. All of this went into a pan along with rice and a little of the sauce. I steamed the peppers till almost done, assembled, topped with and into the tomato pot topped with some pecorino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set the oven for 350, covered and baked for 1/2 hr. the removed the lid and upped the heat to 400 for another 30min. It's hard to describe just how good these tasted and everything but the meats, cheese and seasonings came off the property.


This looks beautiful, the colours are great and I really like the look of the plate as well :emoji_smile:


----------



## mike9

I thawed out a pound of grass fed beef & veal mix thinking I'd make burgers tonight. Then I thought "burger" sounded too pedestrian and remembered a recipe I saw a week, or so ago. Then it hit me . . . Salisbury Steak with Mushroom Gravy . . . The last time I had that it came frozen in a box -







. I tweaked a few ingredients like substitute for soy sauce, but in the end it was fabulous. The only thing missing were table trays and _Star Trek_.

I made the gravy first - butter, mushrooms, onion, minced peeled celery stalk, thyme, salt, pepper, catchup, worcestershire sauce, flour, 1/2 cup of red wine reduced, 2-1/2 cups of beef broth and a little lovin' to taste.

The patties were as I said beef, veal, salt, pepper, catchup, worcestershire, oyster and fish sauces, beaten egg, bread crumbs. Like a mini meatloaf only better. I served this with roast garlic and parsley mashed potatoes - oh yeah!!!!










Start the patties then all in with the gravy like so -









Almost forgot the money shot -


----------



## teamfat

"Then it hit me . . . Salisbury Steak with Mushroom Gravy . . . The last time I had that it came frozen in a box"

I hear that! Oddly enough about a week ago I watched a couple Salisbury Steak videos on YouTube, got me thinking about it. Maybe Shotgun Red and Cowboy Kent Rollins videos, can't quite remember. But I did remember it is something I've not eaten in a LONG time!

mjb.


----------



## mike9

I did some riffin' on *Chef John's* recipe on U-tube.


----------



## teamfat

And @mike9 that eggplant lasagna looks tasty! Here's the sum total of my eggplant harvest thus far this year.










The head of garlic should give you an idea of the size of this beast!

mjb.


----------



## mrsakitchen

The recent steak shares got me inspired so I'm sharing an Asian styling of steak - *Beef Pasanday*

w/*English Subtitles*





*In this I used:*

Beef 2kg, small steak cuts
Yoghurt 2 cups
Oil 1 cup

Salt 1 tbsp
Kashmiri Chilli Powder 1 tsp
Red Chilli Powder 1 tbsp
Garam Masala 1 tbsp

Garlic and Ginger 3 tbsp, minced
Coriander Seeds 2 tbsp, crushed (dry-roasted)
White Cumin Seeds 2 tbsp, ground (dry-roasted)

Desiccated Coconut 1.5 tbsp
Cashews 1.5 tbsp
Almonds 16-17
White Poppy Seeds 2 tbsp

If anyone tries this out, please tell me what you thought of it :emoji_smile:


----------



## mike9

It was a humble meal tonight - pancakes, bacon and real maple syrup. The only thing that would improve on this is some pan fried yellow perch.


----------



## Annie2168

Your pancakes sound delicious.
I had some friends over today so I did a mini High Tea. Egg sandwiches, ham and salad sandwiches, salad wraps and cream slices.


----------



## Transglutaminase

EdwardBrock said:


> I love Uuni pizza ovens! Or Ooni whatever you prefer to call it. I have both Uuni 2 and Uuni 3, so that wasn't a surprise when I wrote an article about it for my blog. As for the tarte flambée I still don't know how to properly cook it


You've had me hooked on a wood burning pizza oven ever since I've read your post. 
Got a Gyber unit....the Ooni is "unobtainium" here in kanada lately.
I like the Gyber, but the heat/temp timing between adding wood & the pizza is pretty tight ( esp. after a few drinks). ;-P..
A small fan at the burner end works well, as does homemade burners ;
Pulsejet ..it actually doesn't run hot..just noisy ;-)
Mini-Mongo forge burner ..works VERY well..add a handful of chips as I toss in a pizza
../ end geek stuff


----------



## butzy

The uuni (ooni) 1, 2 snd 3 are out of production as far as I can see.
They may be available 2nd hand.
The pro is still available and then there's a bunch of new types.
I got the uuni 3 and use it very often. I use the gas burner as there are no proper wood pellets for sale locally
Some flatbreads....
Made the day before yesterday
And no picture.
Maybe tomorrow


----------



## butzy

Nope...
Not tomorrow


----------



## mike9

I'm catching up from the other day - chicken gumbo - what's not to like right??? Here's my roux - it's your basic "two beer roux", but it was 10am so I had to go from memory.

Everybody into the pool - (sounds kind of funny these days)









With Jasmin rice - oh so good . . .


----------



## Annie2168

Friday fish night.


----------



## mike9

I made Oklahoma Onion Burgers tonight - born out of the great depression they are almost equal parts beef and onion. I made 4oz ground wagyu balls, seasoned with salt and pepper, equal size amount of onion on top then smash and let caramelize. Flip, American cheese on top and stack your buns(Martin's potato) on top to steam. Oh man are these good with a few pickle slices maybe a dollop of ketchup. Very filling too for a 1/4# burger, next time I'll do 3oz of meat.


----------



## pagedeveloper

Working on starting a personal chef business. I did a large steak salad. It had homemade croutons, steak, tomatoes, bell pepper, a little cheese with oil and vinger. This last week have been doing some different items. On monday I made steak, with a asparagus salad and cheese, and little pasta.


----------



## mike9

I had 9oz. of ground wagyu leftover so I made a quickie bolognese type of sauce - minced onion, grated 1/2 carrot, garlic, tomato paste, plumb tomatoes beef stock and seasoned with salt, pepper, pepperoncino, woster, etc. I let that simmer for quite a while to breakdown and come together. Cooked some rigatoni till el dente then finished in the sauce. A perfect meal for a day that turned chill.


----------



## Annie2168

mike9 
your wagyu sounds delicious. Have you ever tried milk in bolognese , I've tried it and it really does something to it.


----------



## pagedeveloper

I had asian food tonight. I made fried rice and beef broccoli. The fried rice was really good, but the beef dish was just ok. I did not take as much time as I should have with it. Oh well, I will try again...


----------



## butzy

I had a beef wrap.
A one pan-dish 
First made the wraps in the frying pan (no oil), kept them in tea towel and plastic bag. Wiped some flour out ofvthe pan, heated olive oil and fried the rump steak.
Let the steak rest, deglazed the pan and fried finely sliced - new harvest - onions, garlic, mushrooms and crushed green peppercorns.
Sliced the steak and assembled the wrap.


----------



## mike9

Annie2168 said:


> mike9
> your wagyu sounds delicious. Have you ever tried milk in bolognese , I've tried it and it really does something to it.


Oh I have, but I didn't have any milk on hand. If I use milk don't add tomatoes, I just use paste.


----------



## mike9

Home from a few days in the North Country and wanted something "other and easy". Pasta with muscles filled that bill. I think cleaning the muscles was the most time consuming part. Ok the brunoise took a minute, but not that long - (and our chickens got treats). EVOO & butter, carrot and celery in first then the onion and garlic seasoned of course. Deglaze with white wine and I added a 1/2 tsp of chicken bullion and a teaspoon of corn starch to thicken. When the pasta was half way there I added the muscles, parsley and covered. I removed the muscles to a bowl then added my pasta to the pan sauce along with a couple spoon full's of water.

2lb. muscles + 4.5oz of dry pasta = I can't believe we ate the whole thing - LOL.


----------



## mike9

I made what one would think was an easy meal . . . but it was wasn't!!!! I peeled the biggest Russet I could find, I grated and rinsed four times then squeezed and squeezed and squeezed. Then I put that into a tea towel and squeezed some more . . . . the "crunch" was well worth the effort however and it tasted fantastic. Plus you can't beat eggs that were laid the same day now can ya???










Talk about crunch!!! - wow -good cast iron is a thing of beauty.


----------



## pagedeveloper

I love hashbrowns like that. I just never can get them that much crunch to them.


----------



## mike9

I had this one eggplant from the garden + some October tomatoes can you imagine? So I made a sauce from those and after a long day of sausage making the eggplant slices were well drained. It was getting late so I did them old school with egg wash and Panko then fried and oh my were they good.


----------



## pagedeveloper

Tonight I made chicken and beef in a pan of whiskey, and Butter. Then towards the end I put in a bunch of of onions and cooked it down. I made some homemade hummus with some really hot sauce. Then for after dinner, I put apples, pears into a pan. Put cream cheese and sour cream on top. With graham crackers and baked for 30 mins. That was really good....


----------



## butzy

Beef (un)wrap:








Fish currry:


----------



## mike9

I made Boeuf Bourguigon yesterday for dinner today. But last night I made chicken thighs. I seasoned them with HerbOx bullion powder mixed with evoo and pepper. Skin side down in a cold pan and medium heat will the fat is rendered and the skin is crisp, turn and finish. The russet was done in the microwave then cut, seasoned and finished in the schmalz. The gravy was a bit if the bourguigon jus. With peas in butter it was a real nice meal.


----------



## teamfat

Still have some of the pastrami I made left. Used all of the sauerkraut I had in the one pot challenge, should have saved some for this grilled pastrami and swiss sandwich.










It was generously slathered with a thousand island - horseradish mix.










And those Hoot & Holler pickles from Pirate Os have a really nice kick to them. Very tasty meal.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Since I didn't get a pic of the original meal I got one of the leftover meal. Some foods always taste better a day, or two later and in this case it was collard and mustard greens made with mire poix, and ham. Served with roast chicken and a skillet of corn bread. Oh man it was so good . . .


----------



## teamfat

Love a good batch of greens! And always good when pork products are used, and as one can see from my recent One Pot entry, I do like pork products!

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Last night was chicken pot pie -


----------



## TeddyWolf

Roasted duck with root veg. Roasted garlic mashed potatoes with shiitake mushroom gravy


----------



## rperd

mike9 said:


> Today was "Russia" so I made Ratner's vegetarian cabbage soup - a recipe by Russian Jews - and Piroshki - Russian for Knish, but with meat. My Piroshki filling was kasha, leek and pork sausage. My DIL who says ewe to cabbage made three trips to the well - she'll be regular tomorrow - LOL. The Piroshki's were brilliant - simple, yet complex in flavor a real treat. I experimented using pizza dough for half and ready made pie dough for the rest. The pizza ones were like little calzones and the pie dough ones were thin, but both were good. Next time I'm short on time I'll go back to fusing two pieces of croissant dough together - it works and is easier than making rough puff from scratch. All in all it was a good day - someone's stroganoff was not cooked enough before the noodles were added (cheap beef was tough as leather), but someone else's Russian tea cookies were stellar.


hi! I have been searching for the Ratner's cabbage soup recipe for years! How close is your recipe to the real deal and what do the eggs do to the soup? thank you! Remember the soup carts around manhattan???


----------



## mike9

rperd said:


> hi! I have been searching for the Ratner's cabbage soup recipe for years! How close is your recipe to the real deal and what do the eggs do to the soup? thank you! Remember the soup carts around manhattan???


Yes and I remember the waiter bringing a warm bowl and a tin cup of soup to the table. He would pour the soup into the bowl so no one would feel "slighted". That kind of thinking has gone by the wayside I'm afraid. I do it in our house with the grand kids, but . . .

Anyway here is the recipe from the cookbook (which I don't own) I got it from chowhound.com, but they're whole thing has changed and I can't log in anymore: https://cheftalk.com/threads/cabbage-soup.78194/


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico

We cheated, and unashamedly so - our local hole in the wall mexican place does the rare batch of lengua this time of year (usually only for catered events like weddings, christenings, 1st communions, etc.), and does it well... and I was able to piggy back on that and get dinner for me and the other half. QUick, cheap, and good.

Sometimes it's not what you know as much as it's who you know!!!


----------



## rperd

mike9 said:


> Yes and I remember the waiter bringing a warm bowl and a tin cup of soup to the table. He would pour the soup into the bowl so no one would feel "slighted". That kind of thinking has gone by the wayside I'm afraid. I do it in our house with the grand kids, but . . .
> 
> Anyway here is the recipe from the cookbook (which I don't own) I got it from chowhound.com, but they're whole thing has changed and I can't log in anymore: https://cheftalk.com/threads/cabbage-soup.78194/


thank you! I will try it! much appreciated!


----------



## pagedeveloper

Last night I made a dish that I was very surprise how it turned out. I took chicken, and beef. Cut it into small pieces. Took all the meat and put it in bowl. Then poured BBQ sauce into the bowl. Then put 2 tsp of whiskey. (use your favorite). Then I left it sit in the cold box for 8 - 9 hours. Then cut up a 1.4 of an onion and tossed on top. Made some rice, and cooked the meat combo on a grill that went over the stove. Added some bell pepper at the time of cooking. 

Put it over rice and it was really good.


----------



## mike9

I didn't feel like pizza after planting 222 garlics so I made as simple of a meal as I cold think of. I had thawed out a package of home made Italian sausage so I browned them off in a little evoo. When they were cooked I added minced onion, garlic and parsley to the pan along with some anchovy oil and 4-5 anchovy fillets. I had two egg whites from making mayo the other day so I added grated cheese and pasta water to that to temper then added that to the pan before adding the el dente pasta to finish. Topped with fried breadcrumbs it was pretty freakin' good.


----------



## topazann

Baked honey-mustard chicken that had minced garlic, white wine, and a bit of Sriracha added for heat.

Rice pilaf and broccoli and wine.


----------



## harpua

Costco ravioli.


----------



## mike9

Since I'm doing the heavy lifting for T-day I started today. At the end of the day I wanted some comfort food and made "dirty" grits with pork sausage and egg with peasant bread toast - perfect!










Here's a tip - hydrate your grits in the water you're going to cook them in. Over night is best, but I did mine for 4hrs (believe me it's worth at least that) as you can skim any floaters off the top. On that note the pro soaks over night - just like beans.


----------



## harpua

I made French onion soup in one pot, and I even presented it in all its crouton and bubbly cheese glory in one dish like a casserole. Sadly, I was too distracted by the thought of eating it, I forgot to snap a photo. Here's what I did capture. I used my own sourdough.

Onions, sherry, thyme, beef broth, sourdough, gruyere. Done. I resisted cheffing it up too much like I usually do. So good.








View attachment 69127









Hmm.. I meant for this to be in the one-pot thread but I can't find the option to delete. Oh well!


----------



## cheflayne

Can't remember the last time I didn't work Thanksgiving, but not this year...2020 is certainly one for the books, no family gathering this year, no friends over, no restaurant insanity...just made dinner for the wife and I...a very unusual and quiet Thanksgiving










Wild Turkey Breast grilled with a Hatchomiso, Cracked Black Pepper, and Maple Syrup Glaze, topped with a Butternut Squash Korma Sauce

Baked Garnet Yams, split open and mashed, drizzled with Coconut Milk, and garnished with Toasted Coconut, Pomegranate Arils, Cilantro, and Lime Wedges

Blanched Broccoli tossed with a Lemon Pepper Butter

Fresh Cranberry, Deglet Noor Date, Citrus, Ginger, and Cinnamon Relish










Pumpkin Ice Cream and sprinkled with a Crumbled Gingersnaps, Toasted Pecans and Coconut, Grated Bittersweet Chocolate, and Cinnamon; and drizzled with Maple Syrup


----------



## butzy

That looks beautiful!


----------



## mike9

On the mend from a back injury so it's been leftovers the past few days, but today I had to cook something easy. I made a fourless shrimp etouffee over pasta. Not as heavy, but just as much flavor as I recall.


----------



## teamfat

mike9 said:


> I made a fourless shrimp etouffee over pasta.


I see more than four shrimp in the bowl. If there were only three, it might be fourless etouffe.

mjb.

(Sorry, couldn't resist )


----------



## mike9

Mox nix - actually there were five 16-20 shrimp in each serving.


----------



## pagedeveloper

I wanted to try something a little different. So I made Chicken (Beer Batter) and waffles tonight. IT was good.. The chicken was not as good as the first time, I think that I forgot some of the spices... The family really like though...


----------



## mike9

A clean out the fridge night yesterday. Had some chicken thighs, bacon, brussels sprouts and leftover rice. As good as if I planned it - LOL.


----------



## teamfat

Had a rough week at work, wore me out more than I expected. But two days off now, don't need to be back to work until Wednesday at 10 pm. So I treated myself to a nice pork chop. Pan fried with a butter, garlic and vermouth pan sauce, a couple of sunny eggs on a slice of rye toast.










I'm hoping to get in a soup dish tomorrow. Wonder if I can find whole haddock anywhere in Salt Lake?

mjb.


----------



## pagedeveloper

mike9 said:


> A clean out the fridge night yesterday. Had some chicken thighs, bacon, brussels sprouts and leftover rice. As good as if I planned it - LOL.


Those are sometimes the best dishes. I did one for lunch the other day, had some uncooked chicken with onions, and finger potatoes. Cooked in a pan wiht a little colorado whiskey, and butter. Then added a little cheese, and a few chips. Also did a artichoke dip. It was a few things that I had left over in the refrigerator. Nice looking dish...


----------



## harpua

teamfat said:


> Had a rough week at work, wore me out more than I expected. But two days off now, don't need to be back to work until Wednesday at 10 pm. So I treated myself to a nice pork chop. Pan fried with a butter, garlic and vermouth pan sauce, a couple of sunny eggs on a slice of rye toast.
> 
> View attachment 69306
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get in a soup dish tomorrow. Wonder if I can find whole haddock anywhere in Salt Lake?
> 
> mjb.


That's a nice Basque portion of garlic on top of that chop!


----------



## cheflayne

Sweet potato and ricotta gnocchi with a hint of nutmeg
tossed in a cream sauce flavored with garlic and onion 
along with prosciutto, shrimp, white asparagus, and Parmigiano-Reggiano
garnished with pine nuts, hard boiled eggs, lemon zest, rosemary, and crushed butter pretzels


----------



## JeanMilburn

oh!


----------



## Transglutaminase

X-mas eve dins..
Retro mid-century modern Swiss cheese fondue
Note the nut -cracker soldier Covid mask! ;-)


----------



## pagedeveloper

Very nice.. I was going to do a Xmas dinner of doughnut hamburgers. Went to the local doughnut shop, and they had been completely wiped out. Could not believe, they always have things in stock...


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico

BBQ'd Filet Mignon, butter sautee'd green beans with garlic and my "secret Swiss spice medley", and a shredded grean salad with a glass of Sangria... Green Tea Mochi for desert. Simple, filling, and happy.


----------



## teamfat

Did one of those little turkey breasts, a five pounder before trimming. I cut off the ribs and the neck section, use those with some other parts to make stock. Quick, tasty, and when you only have 2 - 3 people to feed much better than a whole bird.










Winter solstice has passed, days are getting longer here in the Northern hemisphere. Soon we'll be cursing the summer heat.

mjb.


----------



## butzy

A 5 pounder is a little turkey breast,????
Eish, our whole turkeys are normally around 8 pound!

Anyway, smoked chicken for me, with drip pan potatoes and onions


----------



## eastshores

I had two friends over (one of them brought their wife and kids) after not seeing them for a year due to covid. I also had planned to give my new next door neighbors a nice meal in some takeout containers so I cooked quite a bit. 3 slabs of ribs, a 6 lb pork loin, potato salad, a goofy looking key lime pie, and not pictured here we had bbq baked beans, collard greens, and cheddar jalapeno cornbread.


----------



## abigail12

I adore having for breakfast 2 fried eggs with bacon and cappuccino.


----------



## teamfat

It is New Year's Day. Tradition says black eye peas.










The market I frequent had no collards, these are mustard greens.










And gluten free cornbread my wife can eat, with a good amount of grated cheddar.

Here's hoping 2021 brings good luck and prosperity.

mjb.


----------



## eastshores

Right there with you @teamfat .. for those that don't know I believe these particular foods are mostly southern tradition, but each item has symbolism for New Years Day. "The peas, since they swell when cooked, symbolize prosperity; the greens symbolize money; the pork, because pigs root forward when foraging, represents positive motion. Cornbread, which represents gold, also often accompanies this meal."

Happy New Year! Cheers


----------



## singularity6

I'm new here, and figured this'd be a good place to chime in. Here are a few things I've made recently:










I marinated the chicken in buttermilk, stuffed it with sausage, shallot, garlic and cherry tomatoes (the stuffing became the base for the sauce, which was made by sautéing the stuffing in the chicken fat, mixing deglazed with crisp apple cider and mixed with the chicken juices, then strained.)










Filet Mignon with green beans, baked baby potatoes (marinated in fresh rosemary, garlic, olive oil, salt and pepper) and salad (made with home made candied walnuts, sliced apples, dried cranberries and a maple/apple cider vinaigrette.) Desert was an eggnog panna cotta.










Grilled New York strip with green beans, butternut squash soup and a tomato basil focaccia










Gyudon (my wife likes her rice and protein side by side), a Japanese Steakhouse-style salad and miso soup (prepared with homemade dashi.)


----------



## eastshores

Welcome @singularity6 .. looks like you eat very well! I enjoy doing themed meals like you would get at a restaurant too.. the gyudon looks great and with covid it's nice to be able to create something at home that you would otherwise have to venture out for.

I had 1 pork chop left over from New Years so I poked around in the fridge and saw my kraut and remembered I had vacuum sealed some roasted cabbage and onions, so I decided I'd do a little German inspired dish. I don't think I've ever created a more "brown" dish though


----------



## eastshores

Continuing on the talk about recreating meals we miss from a time when we could visit places. We created a Chinese meal of black bean tofu with rice, wontons, wonton soup, and baby bok choy.


----------



## singularity6

eastshores said:


> Continuing on the talk about recreating meals we miss from a time when we could visit places. We created a Chinese meal of black bean tofu with rice, wontons, wonton soup, and baby bok choy.
> 
> View attachment 69470


Yeah, I've been making a lot of Asian dishes lately. Most of which do not have nice pictures... Unfortunately, even if restaurants were open, I live in a pretty rural area where most of the culture is pizza, steaks, burgers and pasties. There is one decent Chinese place, a few Mexican places and maybe a Thai Express (if it were to open up) that are close by. Anything else is at least an hour away!

Fortunately, my wife's from Syria, and can cook a lot of traditional dishes.


----------



## mike9

It was cold yesterday so I made a pot of greens - collards and mustard. Start with bacon add mirepoix then sliced greens, season and a splash of water now and then and finish with a little vinegar. I was wondering what to have with them then thought "catfish what else?". I went to the store and the catfish was $8/lb and swai was $4.5/lb so I go that. I had a half of a cooked potato that I skinned and cut for fries. The fish was crunchy and delicious and the greens - well they're always good.


----------



## Robing Goodfellow

Made a couple new york strips on the grill. Found some nice ones with good marbling. Lightly seasoned with salt and pepper. Then lightly dusted with garlic powder and cayenne pepper. Important step is to make sure the sides are seasoned to. Cooked for a few minutes. Flipped. As soon as temp it 140 I pulled them. Fresh grated Asiago directly over the dish and garnished with parsley flakes for color. I don't even remember the sides that were made. Were some of the best steaks I ever made. That buttery and tender soft texture and flavor is making my stomach growl just thinking of it. It's 12:39am here...but I think I'm going to run back to my kitchen and make something quick. Reading all these Chef posts is piquing that appetite. Good luck and stay tasty.


----------



## jaymer

Rancho Gordo Cassoulet (Tarbais) Beans from the last bean of the month offering. Never had them and they were delish - soft & creamy. Would buy those again!


----------



## dectra

Tried out Chicken au Vinaigre....but the rice I used as a side slipped just past the point I wanted, and sauce was *just* a bit loose for me. Back to the drawing board on this one.


----------



## slayertplsko

It was lunch, but hey! Who cares? I made some tagliatelle/pappardelle (maybe somewhere inbetween) and *the classic Bolognese ragù*. I fried about 1/4 kg chopped unsmoked pancetta, then sautéed chopped onion, celery and carrot, seared about 1/2 kg chopped beef neck, then a tablespoon of tomato paste, a glass of white wine and finally a large glass of milk, and left all that to slowly simmer for three hours.


----------



## slayertplsko

A Hungarian classic today, called *Hortobágyi palacsinta*, which is savoury crepes stuffed with chicken in a creamy paprika sauce, cooked au gratin. Some simple cucumber salad to go with it.


----------



## slayertplsko

dectra said:


> Tried out Chicken au Vinaigre....but the rice I used as a side slipped just past the point I wanted, and sauce was *just* a bit loose for me. Back to the drawing board on this one.


How did you go about it?


----------



## mike9

I made two pots of soup yesterday. One was Cioppino with squid, clams and shrimp for dinner and the other was potato leek for tonight. I like to rest soups like that.

The ciopinno was delicious - leek, fennel, garlic, tomato paste, white wine, garden tomato sauce and shrimp stock, thyme and bay. 









The potato leek for tonight will get blitzed with some heavy cream. Leek, onion, garlic, white wine, turkey bone broth, golds, thyme and bay.


----------



## harpua

Made fresh pasta, this time I made up my own recipe and I'm sticking with it.

100g semolina 
150g flour
2 eggs
3 yolks
Salt


----------



## mike9

Boneless Chuck is $2.99/lb this week so I bought one @ 2.5lbs then trimmed it up and ran it through the grinder. Oklahoma Onion Burgers tonight. Man these are really tasty too.


----------



## eastshores

Managed to bake a half decent hoagie roll so I had an Italian Hoagie for dinner!


----------



## teamfat

mike9 said:


> Oklahoma Onion Burgers tonight. Man these are really tasty too.


I have been meaning to try these for some time now. I'll start looking around for some deals on beef chuck and such.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Yesterday was a clean out the fridge day. A leftover burger, some sliced onion, half a green pepper, a couple of tomatoes, half a carrot, a pint of beef stock . . . you get the picture. Add a few more stragglers and one can end up with a very tasty pasta sauce. It was very beefy tasting and quite delicious.


----------



## CatManDoo88

Made a couple of meals on the weekend of which I am very proud:
Saturday Night - A Trio of Troisgros Classics: Salmon and Sorrel, Julienne of Cucumbers in Cream, and Marinated Oranges with Candied Zest for Dessert:
















Last night, Casual Sunday Steak Salad - Hanger Steak Marinated in Red Wine and Grilled over Grapevine Cuttings with a Salad of Mesclun Greens Tossed with Chopped Shallots, Fine Herbs, and a Red Wine Vinaigrette (Oops, forgot to take a photo.)


----------



## teamfat

Breakfast for dinner.










Had a hunk of leftover ribeye, did a beef and potato hash with chili and onion, smothered in cheese with eggs on top. Seasoned with togarashi. Pretty good.

mjb.


----------



## NeuroMag

Me and my crush ordered a fast food pack.


----------



## slayertplsko

The other day I made some orecchiette by hand and tossed them with sautéed white radish greens and just loved it to bits. Two observations:
1. Never, absolutely never throw away radish/turnip/beetroot or any other similar greens. They are a-ma-zing as pasta condiment (olive oil + garlic + crushed red pepper).
2. Making pasta by hand is the best cooking therapy ever and we all need some of that in these difficult times. So give it a go!

The radishes themselves should work well on another day as a gratin, made with a touch of garlic, some cream, maybe some country ham and some herbs (try dried savoury). This could accompany roast chicken (or other stories, perhaps, haha).


----------



## harpua

mike9 said:


> Boneless Chuck is $2.99/lb this week so I bought one @ 2.5lbs then trimmed it up and ran it through the grinder. Oklahoma Onion Burgers tonight. Man these are really tasty too.


I saw your post and ended up making these that night. I even made the buns, to avoid the trip to the store. I used cheddar, but american would've been really good and goopy.


----------



## harpua

I made stuffed shells! Ricotta with parsley, basil and spinach, mozz ricotta, parm, egg, garlic. Sauce had chunks of mushroom in it. Under the broiler after about 30 mins in the oven. So tasty.


----------



## mike9

I had 6 chicken thighs to use up so I though about Gumbo, but that morphed into chicken meat balls. Then I thought Gumbo Meatballs, but ended up with *Gumbo Meatloaf*. I thawed out a half pound of andouille and skinned and boned the thighs. I had cooked bacon the night before, but saved the pan for something and here is it. I diced onion, celery and garlic then wiped out all oil from the pan and sweated my sofrito so as to dissolve and absorb the bacon fond which it did. I blitzed the meats in the food proc then soaked some torn peasant bread in water seasoned with a garlic/pepper blend and dried parsley. Since I'm out of fresh bell peppers I added roasted red peppers to the final mix. Meat(s), sofrito, egg, red peppers and lightly squeezed bread into the bowl, seasoned with salt, pepper, smoked paprika, ground sage, fillet powder and a dash of worcestershire then mix really well. I had to add some seasoned panko as it was loose. I formed it on parchment on a sheet pan then brushed some kicked up ketchup and covered with bacon. Baked at 350 for @1.5hrs. This is some of the best tasting meatloaf I've made in a long time. I can't wait to make sandwiches out of it.










What goes better with meatloaf than a "cowboy hashbrown"? Simply pealed golds, grated, soaked and squeezed then salt & pepper and into a hot, skillet oiled with "butter schmaltz" turned once.


----------



## rick alan

Sometimes you just get a fantastic piece(s) of meat, who knows why, other than the animals themselves just accidentally did everything right. This time it was chicken thighs. God but they were just so tasty.

I salt my chicken pieces, wrap and fridge overnight, then I racked them for at least 12 hours. pan sear the skin side medium high heat till near fully crisp, flip and get the other side good and started, finish in oven pan (arrange closely in appropriate sized pan) in 400-410F oven, doesn't take long, have yourself a fast-read thermometer so there's no guessing. 425 oven might work also, but 450 is too high, your skin will pick up a burnt flavor. Done this way you will have a bit of nice thick juice and no burning.


----------



## khanhamza

briyani my fav dish.


----------



## khanhamza

chicken biryani my favourite dish


----------



## harpua

I made lasagna with fresh pasta sheets. From start to oven in 1 hour (baby woke up early). It was very good. Mushroom tomato sauce, a nice garlicky ricotta. I give it a 10!


----------



## newcookchef

I tried Biryani. Glad to know many of you tried biryani.


----------



## eastshores

Some big asparagus trimmed, peeled, and vacuum packed for sous-vide later. Doing picanha on the rotisserie with roasted potatoes and the asparagus and some dinner rolls I managed to bake this morning without disaster.


----------



## jaymer

eastshores said:


> Some big asparagus trimmed, peeled, and vacuum packed for sous-vide later. Doing picanha on the rotisserie with roasted potatoes and the asparagus and some dinner rolls I managed to bake this morning without disaster.


lets see that Picanha!


----------



## eastshores

jaymer said:


> lets see that Picanha!


Here ya go! I had to manage some flare ups and probably could have let it go a little longer but it was a good experience.


----------



## jaymer

@eastshores --> Nice!

Here's mine: SV 3 hrs @ 135º just S&P, added rub then seared.


----------



## eastshores

@jaymer looks great. All of my previous ones were done sous vide and finished with cast iron. I think your setup with the coals would be better since this cut handles the fire so well.


----------



## mike9

I had to go shopping today and picked up a boneless sirloin steak @ 1.5" thick along with the usual suspects. I sliced the skin off of a russet to square it up a bit then sliced that into 1/4" fries that went into cold water for a soak. Meanwhile I bagged the steak along with salt, pepper, smashed garlic, thyme and a glug of evoo. I set Joule to 128F and the timer for 1.25hrs. I made a blue cheese dressing (soy free) with blue cheese (duh), butter milk, Greek yogurt, salt, pepper, vinegar and roasted garlic powder. Rinsed some chopped iceberg then dropped the steak into the pot. In that time the fries came out, dried between two towels then on to a sheet pan to finish drying at 250F in the oven. Then they got tossed with evoo and cranked the oven up to 375. Everything was going good . . . time for a beverage. The meat was done, the oven got bumped up to 425, the fries turned, the steak went into a ripping hot cast iron along with a butter/garlic/thyme baste and then like magic - everything came together.

Absolutely perfection on the steak, the crunchy potatoes and the salad dressing. Sadly no room for dessert which has been a brownie on a strawberry coulis with fresh whipped cream on top.


----------



## teamfat

I wish fast food places would cook their fries long enough to get some color on them. I'm always so disappointed with what I get the few times I order fries.

mjb.


----------



## loomchick

teamfat said:


> I wish fast food places would cook their fries long enough to get some color on them. I'm always so disappointed with what I get the few times I order fries.
> 
> mjb.


I agree.


----------



## Transglutaminase

Well, not dinner..dessert..
Old 80's Tupperware mold..lime Jello w/green grapes..orange Jello/w mandarin orange
Was actually pretty tasty!


----------



## teamfat

Tupperware Jello mold. I bet I could make a monthly challenge theme out of that.


----------



## teamfat

I really outdid myself this time! Pushed myself to the limits of my ability, my knowledge.
A store bought ground beef patty, topped with not one, but two, yes TWO fried eggs!
And on a total whim, a classic case of borderless cooking, free form fusion cuisine, throwing caution to the wind I topped the eggs with a dash of rare and exotic Japanese togarashi! Boy, talk about pushing boundaries!










And on a completely unrelated note work this past week has been strange. Kind of a binary, off/on experience. Sitting there incredibly bored for some length of time, then incredibly busy for some length of time. No easy going middle ground, it seems.

I am tired, a lot more tired than usual. I'm surprised I was able to focus enough to get the burger and the eggs cooked without damaging myself or setting the kitchen on fire.

If any of you are just dying to get the recipe, let me know.


----------



## eastshores

I think you made an excellent beef tartar with classic egg yolk, but in your innovative and imaginative approach, you have applied heat to the dish!


----------



## teamfat

I do want to make something like this again some day.










mjb.


----------



## harpua




----------



## eastshores

Nachos are so tasty! And versatile.. during the Superbowl a few weeks back I repurposed some leftover chili I had frozen to make some. What's on your second batch? If I had to guess chorizo, cheddar, and white navy beans?


----------



## butzy

I haven't been taking a lot of pictures of my food lately. I'll start again


----------



## mike9

I had four well seasoned and baked chicken thighs left from the other night and some carrots that need to go so *chicken pot pie* tonight. Onion, celery, carrot, garlic, potato, peas, chicken, thyme, parsley, salt & pepper. The goo puck from the other night and chicken stock/corn starch. I sauteed the veg in the seasoned schmalz from the thighs - oh my is that good tasting fat. I buy my pie crust from Aldi as it's made with lard and I can eat that no problem. The chickens got all the veg trim plus the chicken skin and excess fat and they were in heaven - LOL.


----------



## Transglutaminase

The usual..?
duck leg confit (f*cked up the skin- my bad)..roasted duck fat potatoes & grilled asparagus..
..looks dry.. but it wasn't.. please pardon my "plating" ;-)


----------



## teamfat

Butter. Olive oil. Garlic. Hot Hungarian Paprika. Green onion. Well toasted garlic bun. And some nice shrimp, 13/16, those 5 in the picture were close to half a pound.

Pickle meat is looking good, you may see shrimp again from me tomorrow, or maybe catfish, in the March challenge.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

My wife had a Zoom at 7pm so I forgot to to take a picture of it. Perfect monkfish tail, my ginger/lime/red cabbage slaw and roasted garlic and rosemary potato puffs. Perfect for a Friday night.


----------



## Transglutaminase

Pan blackened chicken (w/butter), grilled (homemade) Andouille sausage, greens w/ham, red beans & rice, and sweet corn cake. 
Inspired by this months contest - but I don't do contests ;-)


----------



## danydany

Smoked Beef Marjerali


----------



## rick alan

Heirloom chicken from Trader Joes. Just 2.5lb, firm flesh, not bloated like the typical water-pumped engineered birds. Salt-peppered inside and out, sat wrapped overnight and unwrapped to dry for 24. Pan-browned the nice flat underside before ovening. I thought my thermometer was broke, cause pulled it at 150F+ and when I cut in it flowed red! No raw taste though, and obviously didn't die, and great flavor, something just a little different and more concentrated from the ordinary. Dollar a pound asparagus at the market these days and roasted baby Yukons.

Red Blooded American Chicken, it's what's for dinner!


----------



## Transglutaminase

BBQ/Cedar planked sockeye salmon (frozen-meh) w/ brown sugar & ginger
Oven kalua pig ..wasn't fatty enough & a bit overdone
Swiss chard & calrose rice
House smells wonderful! ;-)


----------



## Transglutaminase

...at it again..I'll be quiet for a bit.. ;-)
BBQ pork bao buns & (meh- frozen veg spring rolls)
Key to the cha siu pork is definitely fermented red bean curd, maltose..& then your own mix..
New recipe for the bao buns..with 2C flour & 1C corn starch..worked well.


----------



## mike9

I needed something quick and easy last night so Carbonara came to mind. For two: 4oz. pasta, 4 slices of bacon, 2 eggs + 1 yolk, sheep's milk pecorino romano and black pepper. Folks it doesn't get any simpler than this and as Mr. Food would say - "Oooh so good".


----------



## eastshores

Didn't feel like tackling the corned beef brisket last night so I went with a packet of ramen. The other night I saw Jacques Pepin make a 6 minute boiled egg and I thought the consistency looked like it would be great for ramen so I did that. Little toasted sesame oil and soy. These are Shin Ramyun brand.. they are quite good for what they are.


----------



## mike9

Nothing special, but it hit the spot. I took a 28oz bag of garden roasted tomato sauce and five home made meatballs out of the freezer and made a very simple, but delicious pasta meal. We each had one meatball and were talking about our DIL's parents who are 7+yrs. older than us and the mother has dementia and the father doesn't cook. I made 5oz of pasta for us and chilled the last ounce before finishing ours in the sauce. I had left the sauce pot on low to reduce while we ate then decided to cook another three ounces of pasta, break up the three remaining meatballs so we could send a meal up the hill. Once the pasta was el dente I quick chilled it so they will have 5oz. of cooked pasta with home made meat sauce for dinner tomorrow. Neighbors looking out for each other. Long story short that's what I made for dinner and why I made it.


----------



## butzy

Sort of cajun steak day before yesterday, with alioli and some bread. A proper vegetarian meal  
(Cow eats grass, I eat steak).

Kao tom (rice soup) yesterday. For dinner, not breakfast.
No pics though. Except for the steak, those are in the monthly challenge thread


----------



## teamfat

eastshores said:


> The other night I saw Jacques Pepin make a 6 minute boiled egg and I thought the consistency looked like it would be great for ramen so I did that.


In Salt Lake City, at about 4,200 feet above sea level water boils a bit cooler than sea level. I do my ramen eggs for 6 and a half minutes to get them to look like that.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat

A piece of cod, poached in a butter, white miso, soy sauce broth with scallion. That sauce is very good. I used what is often called Mexican green onion, which has a pretty big bulb on the end.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

@teamfat - That reminds me I'm in the mood for salt cod Baccala. Anyway a friend of mine gave me this "organic, free range" chicken a while back. It's a $500 chicken - and there is a story there so stay tuned. This usually sells for $30 - $40 at a farm store, but to tell the truth it was cooked perfectly, but still stringy like my roosters were. Good for Coq au vin not oven roasted, or BBQ'd. Anyway the flavor was excellent, but the texture - not so much, but will do for pot pie.










I served it with Porcini Risotto which was more tender than the chicken -


----------



## mike9

So now the back story - this friend decided to shill for a local food pantry fund raiser and there were a lot of the new NYC transplants there (thank you Covid-19 . . . NOT!!!), but I digress. Long story short he shills these chickens up to $400+ and they can't stand losing to he pulls back and BAM - $500 chicken. food pantry gets the money - Citiots get the tax write off - win/win situation. 

He's got a food truck and I sharpen his knives. He gave me three rabbits, this chicken, a half gallon of mango habanero BBQ sauce and some other odds and ends. At the end of the day it was a win/win on our end too.


----------



## Transglutaminase

Lemon chicken (again?)..w/ Vietnamese broken rice & steamed pea pods


----------



## butzy

Sate & green beans.
I estimate I ate about 4 metres of beans 
(I' m growing kouseband/yard long beans)


----------



## eastshores

@mike9 for some reason that reminded me of a buddy who for a short time in his youth played music professionally. He somehow managed to get into the wedding circle and each time someone new in this large community got married they wanted to hire his band but they asked how much he was paid at the last wedding and they always paid him more. Kind of hysterical how they wanted to pay more just for the bragging rights of paying more. He sure didn't mind though!


----------



## paneraica

Breaded veal culets, mashed potatoes and corn.

Cantaloupe for dessert

DON


----------



## eastshores

It's been kind of chilly but just nasty .. drizzling and damp.. windy at times. So I hunkered down and made some chicken tortilla soup. I think my love of pho has creeped into this though!


----------



## Transglutaminase

Turkish pide ..(again?).. similar to an Armenian lamajoun
With sucuk (sujuk) sausage, cheeses, sofrito with red pepper & a bit of poblano ;-)
Repeating tonight (smaller- w/leftover dough/fillings) avec hot spinach salad


----------



## teamfat

I got my second Covid-19 shot about 48 hours ago. When I got home from work about 3 hours ago, I felt a little tired. Which happens pretty much every day after work. Changed my clothes, got some scallops out of the freezer. The other day the local Kroger affiliate had some marked down from $15.99 to $9.99 And no, they hadn't passed the expiration date yet.

Sat at the computer and started getting really tired. And feeling a bit achy and out of sorts. Took some Ibruprofen. Fell asleep at my desk, felt better when I woke up.

So I did the dinner I was planning on, scallops and angel hair in a browned butter garlic herb sauce. Very simple dish to make, as long as you keep your eye on the butter and don't burn it. It was tasty. Getting a bit low on the parm-reg, may have to hit Caputo's soon. I really can't remember the last time I knowingly and willing ate grated "parm" from a green cardboard container.










So simple, so easy, so tasty.

mjb.


----------



## eastshores

What's for lunch? I grilled some skirt steak last night and had some leftover. I've been meaning to get around to trying out a totrilla press I picked up.. so I looked up a recipe.. pretty simple.. masa.. salt.. and hot water. But I guess the amount was off so my tortillas ended up being on the small side for a taco.. so I just toasted them hard and made skirt steak tostadas instead!


----------



## teamfat

They look tasty to me!


----------



## mike9

I made shrimp and yellow rice tonight. Whole head on shrimp sauteed in evoo, shaved garlic, spicy pepper and smoked paprika. The rice is Thai Jasmine with onion, jalapeno, garlic, parsley, turmeric and evoo. This is really good shrimp, but I'll warn you now - get some "eye brow" scissors and cut that shell up the back, or they are as hard as rock shrimp to peel without destroying the meat. Served with a nice, crisp, organic unoaked chardonnay.










We got our second dose of Phizer on Wednesday. Yesterday I was tired and had brain fog - I had to measure the front of the house three times because I couldn't remember where my tape ran out - LOL. Better today though, but I've been sleeping in something fierce . . . not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## teamfat

My wife hates it when I bring home head on shrimp. I try to do so as often as possible. May do a seafood gumbo for the challenge, will definitely use head on for that.

I got my second dose Tuesday, felt fine for 2 days. Then 48 hours later major body aches, very tired. But back to normal now.

mjb.


----------



## butzy

I was going to cook a chicken on the charcial grill. Then I remembered I had bought some deep frozen samoosa's.
Ate all of them instead (after frying, obviously).
So it is chicken tonight!


----------



## eastshores

After my homemade tostadas the other day my brother in law wanted to do a meal. Well.. let's just say it's hard to make homemade tortillas.. at least for me.. and I got so disgusted that I quit mid-cook and said I'm going down the road to get some packaged corn tortillas. Well I am lucky to have a small Mexican grocer just a few blocks away.. but I had no idea they sold hand made tortillas in packs of 10 still hot in a cooler. They saved the day! Carnitas, pollo, and asada.


----------



## butzy

I've been testing out my curry pastes, to be able to give people an idea how much to use and how to prepare. And give them an idea about heat level.
Not easy, but I like the testing!
Chicken red curry yesterday


----------



## mike9

We had a busy day and then we colored Easter eggs with the grandkids this afternoon. At 3pm I thought to take a 1/2lb of dry bay scallops out of the freezer to quick thaw. I dried them then seared in hot cast iron with bacon drippings and evoo. Pasta when in salted water and when the scallops were almost done I removed them from the pan. in went more evoo, a pat of butter, some yellow cherry tomatoes, garlic and parsley then some pasta water to deglaze the pan. In went the pasta, a little more water and the scallops. The result was delicious -










Our chickens lay brown and light blue eggs so they dye up different then store bought, but the end results were very beautiful.


----------



## eastshores

Love that people still decorate eggs. It's a very fond memory of an activity my mom had us do. Awesome that you have your own to dye.. so much better than just plain white eggs.


----------



## retiredbaker

moussaka, quick and easy.


----------



## teamfat

This doesn't really count as a dinner. But here in the USA Whole Foods does Buck-A-Shuck Fridays, all the fresh oyster are only one dollar each.

Picked up 6 Atlantic wellfleets today.










Very nice. They were fresh, briny, opened easily even with a clam knife.










Quite a satisfying little snack.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

It's my opinion that Wellfleet oysters are some of the best I have ever had. Anyway it was 70+ yesterday - (funny to think it was snowing a week ago) so I made an Antipasto salad. Crisp iceberg, roast red peppers, marinated artichoke hearts, kalamata olives, anchovies, genoa, black forest ham, some mozzarella and shaved sheeps milk pecorino romano. It was quite refreshing -


----------



## butzy

Making snert (pea soup) today.
Hopefully I will remember to take a picture!


----------



## eastshores

It was raining just about all day Sunday so I ventured out just enough to grab a few ingredients and set out to make ragu bolognese for the first time. What a great thing it is.. but I jokingly said to a friend it's the Italian grandmothers homemade hamburger helper!

I considered briefly eschewing plans to make homemade pasta but after spending 5 hours on the sauce I went ahead and committed to making fresh tagliatelle and I'm so glad I did. I read it's meant to be a little thinner than fettuccine and in the past I always felt my fresh pasta came off a little gummy.. this was very very good. Perfect bite and a bounce to it that I cannot get with dried pasta but "al dente" is the best way I can describe it.


----------



## mike9

I haven't made Bolognese in a while, Sunday Gravy either - might be time to revisit one of them IF we get a rainy day, or three - and we really need rain!!!


----------



## jimmyjimmyv

Sous vide and seared shrimp with New Orleans seasoning and seasoned wild rice.


----------



## mike9

A very generous friend of ours came back from Manhattan Monday with pastrami from Katz's on Houston St. We thought he was bringing sliced, vac'd pastrami, but no. Instead he gave three of us a whole point cut!!! Mine weighed 4.6 pounds and the instruction said to "boil for three hours, or until tender". We had the kids over for "Deli Night" and the 7 of us made a serious dent in it - :lol: I think I went into a pastrami coma.










I had to get "the big pot" out of the cellar -


----------



## mike9

My house smells like Cioppino at the moment and it's heavenly - squid for the long, slow cook then scallops, fish mix and little necks.
Ok - an hour on the squid then the clams and when they opened in want the scallops and fish - OH MY!!! Talk about tasty - served with toasted pita points and a bacon/parsley topping.


----------



## teamfat

FOr some reason thought it was time for a classic French omelet. It has been a while since I last did one, I was not expecting perfection. Anf of course, I didn't get it.










But I think it might be worth it to practice once a week. It looks a bit ragged, but boy oh boy! I should have taken a shot of the interior. This was so light, airy, creamy and delicious! Just delightful, great taste and texture, and the shape wasn't that far off.

Served with lightly fried cherry tomatoes and a caesar salad with crispy proscuitto and a good amount of grated parm. There's also a bit of parm and gruyere in the omelet. And the green onion was pulled out of the backyard about half an hour earlier.

All in all a nice meal.

mjb.


----------



## eastshores

Decided to make beef stroganoff this evening. I have never really looked at a recipe because I figured it's so simple but apparently in addition to sour cream there is dijon mustard in the sauce. I added a bit tonight and it was very tasty.


----------



## cheflayne

Had some fresh asparagus stalks left from last nights dinner and that got the wheels spinning on tonight's dinner. Made a sauce from butternut squash simmered in chicken stock and seasoned with garam masala, until very tender and then pureed in blender. Peeled and diced asparagus stalks and parsnips. Diced applewood smoked bacon. Finely minced red onions and garlic. Sauteed onion/garlic, added bacon and continued sauteing. Added parsnips and continued sauteing. Added asparagus stalks, sauteed briefly and then lidded and turned off heat while pasta finished cooking. Pasta was spaghetti made with red lentil flour. Tossed everything together and topped with toasted sunflower and pumpkin seeds, parsley, and Romano cheese.

Presentation would have been better if I had tossed pasta with sauce and then topped with bacon, asparagus, parsnip mixture and then seed garnish mix…but I was in eat mode, not looks mode.


----------



## mike9

I had made kabobs to take to my nieces cookout the other night. I had sirloin leftover so I made some tonight along with russet potato. sirloin chunks dry marinated in salt, pepper, roasted garlic powder and smoked paprika. So in order - meat, red onion, red pepper, pineapple, tomato, repeat. The potato gets nuked 2/3 of the way through then scored, seasoned and finished in butter in a pan with a pot on top. Talk about the crunch factor - creamy on the inside and crunchy on the outside.


----------



## BenV1

eastshores said:


> Decided to make beef stroganoff this evening. I have never really looked at a recipe because I figured it's so simple but apparently in addition to sour cream there is dijon mustard in the sauce. I added a bit tonight and it was very tasty.
> 
> View attachment 70102


It looks so tasty! I want the recipe.


----------



## eastshores

> I want the recipe


Thanks! Here's the gist of what I did..


2.5 lbs of beef round roast that I cut into 3/4 inch cubes (I bought what was on sale)
1 medium white onion diced
2 small packages of button mushrooms sliced
1 tbsp of garlic powder
4 sprigs of thyme
4 cups of beef stock
about 2 tbsp of dijon mustard
1.5 tsp soy sauce
about 1.5 cups of sour cream
"Wondera" flour to thicken
S&P season throughout and finally to taste
Sear off the beef over high heat in two batches and removed to a plate to rest. Adding a little oil as needed saute the onion and mushroom which should produce enough liquid to deglace the pan for about 8-10 minutes until softened. Add in the beef stock. Now cover and simmer until the beef is tender. This will depend on the cut you are using but for me this cooked around 3.5 hours. Begin sprinkling in the wondera flour stirring briskly over a strong simmer until the sauce has thickened enough to coat the back of a spoon / to your desired consistency. Add in the splash of soy, taste and season, etc. Remove from heat and stir in the dijon and sour cream until combined.


----------



## eastshores

I am still working on the goal of meal prepping and freezing dinners. These plant fiber based trays work pretty well but I am having a hard time pairing the bag sizes to the tray sizes and when things aren't right it can be a real PITA. Heading towards summer I figured I need to start adding some options that aren't stews or heavy pastas so today I did mojo grilled chicken tenderloins with cilantro lime rice, black beans and cotija, and a corn pepper onion medley. I had to use scissors to cut down these trays because apparently the bags I bought are maybe 1/4 of an inch smaller than the sample bags I used before. Anyway I made it work but I definitely need to find a better tray.


----------



## jackallan

thai pumpkin soup!!


----------



## mike9

I made a long sauce today for Cinco De Mayo tomorrow. I wanted something quick and easy and remembered I had some 3 cheese tortellini in the ice box. A "quickie" Brodo was perfect. 2cups of basic chicken stock, 1 bullion cube, a little mirepoix, some parsley, thyme, pepper and roasted garlic powder completed the profile. Simmered for about an hour then removed the beg and poured over the tortellini and topped with grated sheep's milk Pecorino Romano and fresh parsley. Very satisfying for a not so nice day (weather wise).


----------



## mike9

OK here's the correct pic - sheesh all this "shared album" stuff is a PITA some days.


----------



## mike9

Simple dinner tonight - roast chicken thighs with Jasmine rice with bullion, onion, red pepper, parsley, and turmeric. It's a great combo -


----------



## retiredbaker

I had a bag of chips and 2 cokes.
After cooking in front of a stove for a living I prefer to pretend I'm not a chef.


----------



## cheflayne

retiredbaker said:


> I had a bag of chips and 2 cokes.
> After cooking in front of a stove for a living I prefer to pretend I'm not a chef.


yeah...but the dinner is dead give away :~)


----------



## mike9

It was freakin' HOT yesterday and I wanted something cool. I poached some shrimp in white wine with garlic, parsley, peperoncino, salt, pepper and a little smoked paprika. Simmered to cook off the alcohol then gently poached the shrimp on both sides then removed to the icebox to chill. I simmered the liquid to reduce and micro waved two ears of corn for 4 minutes. I squeezed them out of the husk and when cool enough to handle cut off the kernels and milked the cobs with the back of a knife. I diced some roast red pepper and set aside. When the liquid had reduced I added butter, the corn and milk, a shot of heavy cream and mashed. When it had thickened I added the red peppers and removed from the heat and adjusted for seasoning. I let if cool a bit then plated. A quick cocktail sauce was in order as well.


----------



## teamfat

There is a reason why some dishes, like linguine vongole, in various forms, are timeless classics.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Hot and MUGGY again today so I thought a nice cool pasta salad was in order. I cooked some cheese filled tortellini then rinsed and oiled then chilled. Salad was - roasted red pepper, artichoke hearts, mozzarella balls wrapped in prosciutto, marinated campari tomatoes and shaved sweet onion, kalamata olives and a grating of sheep's milk pecorino. The marinade for the tomatoes was evoo and balsamic so that also became the dressing. Sliced baguette pan toasted in butter, evoo and garlic served as crostini. It was pretty freaking good and we couldn't finish either of our bowls so lunch is made.


----------



## mike9

I stopped by the store for beer and saw these fresh Mackerel so I bought four, took them home and in between periods (Hockey) I gutted and gilled them. After the game I built a fine in the chimney and seasoned the insides and put parsley and lime slices in. Nuked a Russet till almost done then sliced in half, scored, buttered and salted and wrapped in foil. Potato went on the grill then the fish and I nuked 2 ears of corn for 4 minutes. (great method BTW). What a nice meal!! it's been a long time since I grilled whole fish.









I remembered to take a pic before finishing it off - LOL.


----------



## Iceman

We had take-out Chinese.

Here is My fortune and lucky #'s. ... You're all welcome to them. ...

"You need not worry about your future.".
1, 9, 18, 35, 40, 52


----------



## mike9

Another chilly wet day so I thought pasta might be in order. I was not in the mood to make work for myself so I used ready cooked mussels in tomato and garlic. One package is one serving, but I know better. I did up some fettuccini while cooking extra garlic in evoo with peperoncino, tomato paste, white wine, butter and parsley - salted of course. When that reduced and the pasta was almost al dente I added the mussels and when they were thawed added the pasta along with pasta water. Bowled it up when finished and we plated and topped with sheep's milk pecorino.


----------



## brianshaw

Lol. Spaghetti with sausage and jarred sauce. It was yummy.

no pic… sorry. I’m sure you can use your imagination!


----------



## butzy

Left overs


----------



## cheflayne

Sri Lankan Pork Shoulder Black Curry and brown rice tossed with sweet potato, turnip, and cucumber.

Made a toasted black curry spice mix with raw brown rice, coriander seeds, cumin seeds, black peppercorns, brown mustard seeds, cloves, green cardamom seeds, and fennel seeds. Used that as a base for marinade and added ground black cardamom and cinnamon, cayenne, tamarind, and oil. Mixed with pork shoulder and put in fridge for 6 hours.

Sauteed bay leaves, ginger, and onions. Added garlic and jalapenos, swung briefly and added marinated pork and palm sugar. Stirred briefly and added chicken stock. Simmered for an hour. Finished with lime juice.

While brown rice was cooking, blanched sweet potato and turnip in chicken stock, drained and saved chicken stock, and while vegies still warm sprinkled with ground mix of black peppercorns, black cardamom seeds, cinnamon, and cayenne. When vegies cooled, added the cucumber and more ground spice mix. Reduced vegie blanching chicken stock almost dry and added to vegies. Finished with lime juice and zest and tossed with finished hot rice.


----------



## mike9

Tired yesterday so a grilled Canadian bacon, tomato and 4yr.a aged cheddar sandwich was about all I could muster. God I hate yard sales . . .


----------



## mike9

Made my last batch of garlic scape pesto yesterday. I thawed some ground wagyu and made Oklahoma onion burgers with pesto and provolone on potato roll. 3oz smash patties, season, onions on top, flip on went the pesto and provolone. These were really rich tasting and I could barely finish it. Along with an ear of corn it was a full meal.


----------



## butzy

Babi kecap with white rice, stir fried veg and atjar


----------



## mike9

Spent the afternoon creek side where the canopy is thick and it's always 10 degrees cooler. I didn't feel like fancy, or building a fire so I did a sirloin and russet on my son's gas grill. This was a really good tasting piece of beef and one of my favorite cuts.


----------



## teamfat

Looks nice. When I want steak I usually go for strip or ribeye. Tend to use sirloin for stir fry or marinated dishes and such, But it can be a nice steak, indeed.

mjb.


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North

I wish I would have thought to take pictures. I had a fresh ear of hot, buttered corn, lightly steamed sugar snap peas, Thin rice noodles with a modified Filipino Pork Adobo.

My modified Adobo was made with the following ingredients:

2 lbs fatty, country Style Ribs
Marinade, and Sauce

2 tablespoons garlic minced or crushed
1 tsp. chili powder
4 tablespoons dark brown vinegar
1/2 cup soy sauce
1 tablespoon peppercorn1/2 cup minced onion
2 tbsp. Hoisin Sauce
3 tbsp. lemon juice
2 cups water
Combine marinade ingredients in a non-reactive bowl. Whisk until well combined. Slice ribs into 1/4 " thick slices, across the grain.. Add the pork to the marinade. Stir together to completely coat the meat. Push the meat down until it is all immersed in the marinade. Cover with cling wrap, and refrigerate for thee hours.

Heat a heavy frying pan, or wok with 2 tbsp. ghee, or cooking oil. Using tongs, add the pork and stir fry until it just starts to brown, about three minutes. Add the marinade. Turn to simmer and let cook for thirty minutes, covered.

Cook rice noodles, drain, cover, and set aside.

Steam sugar snap peas, Add, butter, cover, and set aside. .Remove lid from simmering meat. Add 3/4 cup water. Continue simmering for 20 more minutes, with lid on, stirring every ten minutes or so.. Remove lid and test a piece of meat. It should be very tender, with the fat just melting in your mouth. If it isn't yet tender enough, add 1.4 cup water, and simmer with the lid off until the broth becomes syrupy in texture. Remove from heat. Cook your ears of corn by your favorite method. Butter, and serve with the noodles, covered with Adobo, and snap peas on the side. I recommend a fruity bubble tea for a refreshing beverage, and if you can make, or get one, a slice of Filipino style coconut pie for desert.

How is this modified: Filipino Adobo marinade usually uses lime, instead of lemon juice, doesn't have brown sugar, or Hoisin Sauce, and includes 7-Up soda. I
didn't have the soda, or lime juice, so I improvised. It was still tender, with great pork flavor, and a stick, great tasting coating.

The only way I can think of to make this better, would be to take the meat out of the still liquid broth, when tender, Place onto bamboo skewers, and cook in a smoky, covered grill. Reduce the cooking liquid to a glaze, and bruh over the kababs,

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cheflayne

Hotter than hell outside. No work on this holiday weekend. So, I cut my creative side loose to play.

Chilled Coconut Corn Soup

Topped with steamed shrimp, grilled peppers (shishito, jalapeno, pasilla), grilled corn, toasted coconut, blanched sweet potato and rutabaga, jicama, radish, cucumber, avocado, and cilantro.









Shucked (saving husks) and grilled corn, Vidalia onion, shishito, jalapeno, and pasilla. Cut corn off cob and used cobs to make a stock. Put ½ of the corn husks in a pot, laid shrimp in shell on top of husks and covered with remaining husks. In another pot, brought strained cob stock to a boil. Off the heat, poured boiling stock into pot with husks and shrimp. Lidded tightly. Let sit for about 30 seconds. Poured off and saved stock and tightly lidded pot once again to let shrimp steam in moistened husks. When shrimp were steamed through, chilled and then peeled, saving shells, which I put in blender with corn stock. Blended on high and then stained through etamine.

To start soup process, I sauteed grilled onions with fresh ginger and fresh turmeric. Added some of grilled corn and peppers, saving some for later garnish. Saluted briefly and then added a peeled diced Yukon potato, coconut milk, corn/shrimp stock, and lime zest. Simmered about 25 minutes until potato was tender, then into blender.

Chilled soup overnight and next day finished with fresh lime juice and topped with all garnishes.


----------



## brianshaw




----------



## mike9

Last night I made oven fried eggplant with a garden tomato sauce with minced onion, garlic, parsley, some shredded leftover grilled pork and minced leftover sausage. I love making eggplant this way - it's really crunchy on the outside and tender on the inside.










Tonight I was thinking about Cubans, but didn't have any suitable bread . . . but I have flour tortillas!!!! Ding, ding, ding - Cuban tacos. mustard on the tortilla then Swiss, ham, pickle and shaved grilled pork. I wrapped them in buttered foil, placed in a skillet and weighted with a pot. Damn these were really tasty!


----------



## mike9

Another rainy day today - yesterday was the first time we've seen the sun in a week!!! So it was a perfect day to go back in time and have dinner at "The Five and Dime". Hearty tomato soup, a grilled cheeses sandwich, chips, pickle and a glass of Coke.


----------



## teamfat

Love a classic grilled cheese and tomato soup.

mjb.


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North

Last nights meal was tempura shrimp, with fried rice, nd sugar snap peas. I make my tempura batter different than most. The original batter, from Japan, is simply AP flour, salt, baking powder, and water, no carbonated beverage required. It came out light and crispy because the ingredients were barely mixed, and did not develop the glute. I use 1/2 cup AP flour, combined with 1/2 cup cornstarch, 2 tsp. baling powder, 1/2 tsp. kosher salt, 1 cup cold water. Stir all ingredients just enough to form a light batter. Place whatever your going to fry into the batter, let it rest for 5 minutes to let the batter adhere. Deep fry in 360' neutral oil. It comes out so light, and crispy. Drain on wire rack. Simple, easy, and tastes great.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cheflayne

Whole Grain Rotini with a Tuscan Kale Pesto, Bacon, Corn, Crimini Mushrooms, Black-Eyed Peas, Sunflower Seeds and Parmesan


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North

Filipino Pansit Bihon was served here. It is a very savory noodle dish, traditionally made with thin, bite sized pieces oc chicken and pork, and served over rice noodles. I modified it to suit the tastes of my grandsons.1

Here's what I made.

Ingredients:
lb pancit bihon Rice Noodles (I used spaghetti noodles)
1 lb. pork cut into small thin slices
1/8 lb. pea pods or snow pea
1 cup carrot
1 cup celery leaves chopped finely
1 medium sized onion chopped
1 tbsp. garlic minced
1 pc chicken cube
5 tbsp soy sauce
3 tbsp. dark brown sugar
2 tbsp. Hoisin sauce
3 cups water
2 tbsp. vegetable oil

Heat the oil in a large, ceramic coated Dutch oven. Add the onion, and minced garlic. stir over medium-high heat for 2 minutes. Add the meat. Stir until lightly browned on all sides. Add the remaining ingredients, except the peas and noodles, and cover. Simmer over low heat for three hours. Remove the lid. Remove the meat and set aside. Increase the heat to medium high and boil to reduce to a thin syrup. Cook the noodles in salted water for nine minutes, or al dente. Strain. When the sauce will coat a spoon, add the peas, meat, and noodles to the Dutch oven, Use tongs to fold everything together evenly. Serve with pink lemonade.

This was such a hit that the boys volunteered to clean the table, and do the dishes. Good thing, as today was dialysis day, and I am worn out. Bu t it was worth it to see the grandsons eating with gusto.







The only downside, not enough left over for Mom and Dad.









Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## phatch

3 hours simmer for a pancit?


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North

I wanted that meat to be exceptionally tender, and it was. The only meatb I've gotten more tender is through velveting with oil; This was not a true Pancit, but heavily modified to suit the grandkids.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## butzy

I made some sort of mixture of okinomiyaki, pancake and fritter


----------



## cheflayne

butzy said:


> okinomiyaki


Oh man, haven't made that in years, thanks for bringing that back into my memory banks butzy. Timing is perfect as I just bought some eggs and cabbage. Tomorrow night's dinner is already planned, but okinomiyaki is going to be happening sometime this week for sure! :~)


----------



## butzy

cheflayne said:


> Oh man, haven't made that in years, thanks for bringing that back into my memory banks butzy. Timing is perfect as I just bought some eggs and cabbage. Tomorrow night's dinner is already planned, but okinomiyaki is going to be happening sometime this week for sure! :~)


I should turn this into a riddle 
I ate okinomiyaki for the first time in Japan.
I was 22 at the time and this was before the Berlin wall came down.
Actually, it came down while I was in Japan, on my birthday. But I only found out 1-2 months later as there were no English news channels or papers where I was.
So.....
How old am I 
Winner will get a free virtual okinomiyaki


----------



## cheflayne

Had some leftover piccadillo from a previous dinner and that started the ball rolling on tonight's dinner.

Piccadillo with rosemary pepper jack polenta, over easy eggs, Spanish paprika olives, capers, and a dollop of roasted garlic hummus


----------



## cheflayne

butzy said:


> So.....
> How old am I


A mere young'un, that's how old!  54


----------



## butzy

You are one hundred percent correct


----------



## retiredbaker

Cassolet, again.
Same tonite.


----------



## mike9

Oh crap!!! I just realized I'll never enjoy Cassoulet again now that I'm allergic to legumes (beans). That's a major bummer -


----------



## retiredbaker

mike9 said:


> Oh crap!!! I just realized I'll never enjoy Cassoulet again now that I'm allergic to legumes (beans). That's a major bummer -


make it without beans, add Israeli coucous at the end.


----------



## teamfat

Miso cod and spicy garlic edamame.










It takes longer to eat the edamame than it does to cook it! But it is time well spent.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Sunday I minced up the leftover ribeye and made tomato sauce with it - really tasty.









Hot yesterday so a nice cool shrimp cocktail with a fresh corn and pepper sautee with garlic and shallot. I made a fumet with the shells, parsley, garlic, a little onion, white wine, water and added some hondashi. I arranged the shrimp in a pan and strained the hot dashi over and let them poach. Made a little sauce and it was very refreshing.


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North

Last night was meatloaf made from half elk, half beef. It had such a mild gamey flavor that I enjoy. Simple catsup on top as it baked. With it, we had freshly steamed green beans, with a bit of crunch left in the, and fresh strawberries for desert. A very tasty supper, all prepared by my Dil. She's such a gem.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cheflayne

Whole Grain Spaghetti

tossed with a sauce made with green tea, apples, and cucumber

and topped with pancetta, corn, apple, cucumber, green onion, sunflower seed, and fresh mozzarella


----------



## butzy

Noodle soup...
Home grown tomatoes, turmeric, galagal, mstard spinach, chili.
Bought onions, garlic, coconut milk noodles and fish sauce


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North

mike9 said:


> Sunday I minced up the leftover ribeye and made tomato sauce with it - really tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot yesterday so a nice cool shrimp cocktail with a fresh corn and pepper sautee with garlic and shallot. I made a fumet with the shells, parsley, garlic, a little onion, white wine, water and added some hondashi. I arranged the shrimp in a pan and strained the hot dashi over and let them poach. Made a little sauce and it was very refreshing.


That looks phenomenal. You can make me dinner anytime.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## teamfat

Pink jazz tomato fresh out of the garden. House made mozz from Caputos, maybe the best Italian deli in Utah. Fresh basil, sea salt, black pepper, olive oil, balsamic glaze. And a bit of chilled eyetallyun white wine.










Okay, salad course is done. Is the lasagna done yet? Or is scampi the next course?

mjb.


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North

Homemade cassoulet







Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the Nortgh.


----------



## mike9

I made 1-1/2lbs. of pesto today it's been a stellar year for basil. To celebrated with spinach and cheese ravioli with pesto of course and freshly grated sheep's milk Pecorino.










Before the pesto I made dark chocolate soy free brownies and macerated some strawberries. Before dinner I made fresh whipped cream with honey and vanilla. It was a smashing dessert.


----------



## teamfat

Basic store bought white bread, toasted. Duke's mayo. A couple coarsely chopped fresh basil leave. Black krim from the garden, lightly salted, a little balsamic. Bacon.


















This was a good sandwich.

mjb.


----------



## cheflayne

A friend gave me some heirloom tomatoes and mustard greens, so I used them when making dinner tonight...

Brown Rice, Oats, Tempeh, Crimini Mushrooms, Jicama, Mustard Greens, and Green Onions tossed in a Green Tea and Mango Curry Sauce;

topped with Scrambled Eggs, Cherokee Purple Heirloom Tomato, Crushed Almonds, and sprinkled with a Sri Lankan Roasted Curry Powder


----------



## mike9

In another post I mentioned a large bag of chanterelles a friend had given me, I used some tonight sauteing some in compound and regular butter while cooking some spaghetti and then adding shrimp to the pan near the end before adding the pasta and some of it's water. Then I added grated Pecorino Romano, salt to taste and black pepper. Man was this delicious!!!


----------



## cheflayne

Doro Wat Soft Tacos, a spicy Ethiopian chicken stew with onions, garlic, habanero, ginger, tomato paste, red wine and chicken stock; flavored with thyme and berbere; with garnishes of hard boiled eggs, cilantro, and aiyb (Ethiopian curd cheese); served in low carb whole wheat tortillas

Fossolia, Ethiopian style green beans with tomato puree, onion, garlic, ginger, rosemary and makulaya alicha

Polenta with White Corn Kernels, polenta was cooked using a corn cob stock instead of water


----------



## mike9

I had some Chanterelles left so I washed (an old toothbrush works great!) and dried them. They then went into a pan full of bacon fond with some butter









In another pot I cooked Jasmine rice in chicken stock and garlic, peppers and onion. When the rice had rested I married the two and added some diced leftover bacon. These mushrooms have such a meaty flavor the bacon was simply seasoning.










The best part is I still have another serving of Chanterelles left.


----------



## cheflayne

A friend's fig tree is producing more figs than she knows what to with, so today she gifted a bag to me because she knows I love them, so for tonight's dinner...

Fig Pizza with Mission Figs, Bacon, White Corn, Tuscan Kale, caramelized Red Onion, Garlic, Rosemary, Thyme, and Chevre.

Drizzled with pomegranate molasses when it came out of the oven.










Brushed crust with Greek Yogurt, drizzled with olive oil,and sprinkled with grated Italian cheese mix. Toppings other than figs and chevre were sauteed in bacon fat.​


----------



## teamfat

Uh, that was supposed to show up in the challenge thread. I wonder if there is a way to move it to where I wanted it to go?

mjb.


----------



## phatch

It has been moved


----------



## mike9

I cooked Friday I hadn't for a few days due to the shock of starting a new job. I bought a package of sweet Italian sausage, and had on hand a can of whole peeled tomatoes, onion, garlic, a few chanterelles and tomato paste. I Seared the sausages then removed and built my sauce - onion, garlic, mushroom, paste - when they were ready I added my tomatoes and chopped them up with a board scraper and added parsley then adjust for seasoning. 









Pasta was #16 Italian spaghetti finished in the sauce and mixed at the very end with some grated Pecorino Romano and dusted with fried bread crumbs and fresh basil.


----------



## mike9

The beer in the bright tank was too warm to can today so we cleaned the taps and left at noon. I went back at 2ish and it was still 43 degrees so I folded cases for Friday when we do a double. First one beer then a different beer. I thawed some shrimp out the other day so I sauteed some garlic, peperoncino and parsley in batter and evoo. Then the shrimp went in and when the penne was al dente I added that, a can of chopped clams, some pasta water and some grated Pecorino Romano. Sure was good - my wife thought it was a little salty, but I told her the pasta water was salted, the shrimp are naturally briny, the clams are briny and the cheese is salty by nature. I hardly seasoned it myself, but it's cumulative.


----------



## cheflayne

Polenta and lentils cooked with vegetable green tea stock and finished with cold butter. Bacon, cauliflower, Brussels sprouts, and green beans sauteed with the rendered bacon fat. Topped with a rustic tapenade of Castelvetrano olives, pistachios, garlic, thyme, rosemary, lemon zest and juice, cracked black pepper, and olive oil.


----------



## cheflayne

Used Peruvian Cau Cau as a jumping off place. It is a tripe stew, but I used country style pork ribs as the protein. Cut the pork into stew size pieces and used trimmings to porkify a chicken stock, which I simmered for an hour or so.

The marinade for the meat is made with aji amarillo chiles, but I couldn't source those, so I used habaneros, which have the same flavor profile (floral, fruity) but a lot more heat, so I used 1/5 the amount of chilies and made up the difference with orange bell peppers (same flavor profile and no heat). Blended those into a paste along with garlic, apple cider vinegar, turmeric, cumin, and olive oil. Marinated pork overnight.

Next day I sauteed the pork, removed from pan and then sauteed garlic and onions. Threw in reserved marinade, added golden heirloom tomatoes and cilantro. Sauteed until everything was soft and broken down. Traditionally deglazed with pisco (Peruvian grape brandy) but used sparkling white grape juice in its place.

Returned pork to pan, added the porkified chicken stock and let simmer away. Added purple potatoes, parsnips, and turnips. When finished, turned heat off and threw in some roma tomatoes and let sit for 5 minutes before serving with brown rice on the side.


----------



## french fries

Kefta! With mint, chives, red onions, garlic, cumin, lemon zest, breadcrumbs soaked in cream and chipotle in adobo. Lightly floured, then pan fried.


----------



## mike9

I had 19oz. of ground beef to use. Our son is in WV and I made a batch of smallish meatballs so Bonnie wouldn't have to cook tonight. My grandson came over and I asked him to run it by Mom. He got busy playing and totally forgot. Now I have meatballs to give away, or feed them this weekend.

Meatballs: minced onion, garlic, parsley, 1 egg, beef, parmigiano and torn bread soaked in chicken stock, salt and pepper.

Sauce: garlic and peperoncino sauteed in a pan of bacon fond and a little drippings, tomato paste, tomato puree, wash can with chicken stock, add parsley, salt. Then when it simmers add the meat balls and turn part way through. Remove to a plate and hold warm. Pasta was spaghetti #15 cooked el dente then finished in the sauce and mixed with parmigiano.


----------



## cheflayne

Tikka Masala Pizza

Tikka Masala Chicken and Tikka Masala Sauce, grated Italian Cheese Mix, Mushrooms, caramelized Red Onions and Garlic, Brussels Sprouts, Cauliflower, fresh Thyme and Rosemary


----------



## teamfat

Still getting tomatoes out of the garden. Making a simple soup.










Sweat some onion, add a little garlic, then add the tomatoes and simmer until they are broken down. Strain out the seeds and skins, add some fresh basil.










I probably should have kept this month's challenge in mind, and made a Mister Crunchy ( croque monseiur ) instead of a basic ham and cheese. But hey, it was easy, it was tasty I am happy.

mjb.


----------



## butzy

Left over ratatouille from the monthly challenge with spicy meatballs


----------



## surfcast

We had lasagna with fresh pasta out of this world !


----------



## mike9

I had some leftover chicken and the temperature is falling. (I had to where jeans and flannel today!!) So a classic Chicken Soup with Orzo. It is really tasty and will be even better tomorrow.


----------



## mike9

Not today, but tomorrow - a couple of our friends are having a pig roast. My buddy Darren and I are the pit masters. Last night I made a rub of paprika, smoked paprika, roast garlic powder, celery salt, black pepper, coriander and some hot ground chili powder. It got delivered to the brewery today at noon and taken to the downstairs walk in. After work we had a couple of beers then got the sawzall out and cut down the backbone then splayed it out. Next we rubbed the inside then put it back in the bag till tomorrow. It's getting cooked in what they call a "China Box" with the fire radiating down. When we turn in over to crisp up the skin it will get a layer of smoked salts - alder and cherry. Those are the kidneys in the foreground - they'll be a treat.


----------



## cheflayne

China Boxes are the bomb!!! You are making my mouth water :~)


----------



## teamfat

Looking good!

There used to be a Chinese restaurant up the street that actually served Chinese food, not Chinese American. They had a pork kidney stirfry that was quite tasty!

mjb.


----------



## mike9

It went very well today. We got the beast on at 10am and it was ready by 4:30. We pulled most of it till a storm system moved in and some of the guys set up a popup over the work table. When we flipped it we scored the skin and rubbed it with smoked salt then put the coals back on till it was 160F inside. It was delicious and here is the finished product.










Two cooks enjoying our favorite beer. (I love when we can this stuff it's a rye IPA)


----------



## butzy

Mine was very simple in comparison


----------



## cheflayne

mike9, I have drool running down the screen of my laptop.
butzy, the same thing, I can tell it is wonderful just by looking and knowing that you did it, but _what is it? _Need details. Give.


----------



## butzy

OK, the veg dish is easy









Egg plant, yellow pepper, chili pepper, red and brown onion, and the leek of them, all fresh from the garden and some ginger and fish sauce.
Onions were sauteed slowly, then moved to stir fry heat for the remainder.
How's that for fusion?

Meat sort of resembled rendang initially, made from beef rib. This was left over and got a lot of tamarind added, so it ended up with a nice tang and some sauce.


----------



## cheflayne

Thanks butzy. Knew it was good!!! The veg is what initially caught my eye. Rendang and tamarind on the beef is also right up my alley,_ oh yeah!_

Wasn't going to cook tonight, but might have to now!


----------



## butzy

Phat phrik king (by any other spelling)
So easy, yet so nice


----------



## butzy

Some more SE Asian.
Thai-style green bean-smoked chicken salad and free style pork


----------



## teamfat

Oklahoma fried onion burger.



















Should have sliced it in half and gotten a cross section picture. It was big and messy. It was quite tasty,, That's my last pod of pickled okra, will have to get more next time I go to the market.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

That;s the only way I make burgers these days since I saw a video on Youtube. Absolutely delicious and a great recipe that came out of the great depression.


----------



## cheflayne

teamfat said:


> Oklahoma fried onion burger...
> 
> Should have sliced it in half and gotten a cross section picture. It was big and messy. It was quite tasty,, That's my last pod of pickled okra, will have to get more next time I go to the market.
> 
> mjb.


Killer. I am going to have try that soon. Thanks for sharing the Oklahoma fried onion burger!!!


----------



## mike9




----------



## mike9

I made venison chili the other day (in my Le Creuset Dutch Oven). Started with 1.5lb. of venison ground with pork belly, and 1/2 pound of sirloin ground with smokey bacon. Not much to it meat, onion, garlic, tomato paste, flower, spices, brown ale and beef stock. I added a couple of dried peppers for good measure. Absolutely delicious so last night I was hungry for a "loose meat coney". I pressed excess liquid from the chili and put it in a steamed potato roll, added mustard and chopped onion and voila. Oops - almost forgot the picture - LOL.


----------



## teamfat

Cooked up the last of the nice U12 shrimp I got at Whole Paycheck Foods.










That really is a puttanesca sauce under there, trust me.










Garlic, red pepper flakes, olives. When I started eating the dish I realized I had forgotten the capers. But it wasn't a big deal, it was still pretty tasty!

mjb.


----------



## teamfat

Pork chop and sauerkraut.










The pork is about a 3/4 pound ( 380+ grams) of bone in Duroc. It was "dry brined for about 36 hours. The plan was for only 18, but, hey, stuff happens. Sous vide at 130F for an hour and a half, with sprigs of thyme and rosemary from the garden. Pulled out of the tub, let dry for a while.

Bacon diced, rendered, onions added to the *cast iron* skillet.










Meanwhile a *cast iron* grill pan was heating up.

Once hot, grill pan oiled up, chop goes on.










It is already cooked through, just getting a bit of sear on it.










The most tender, juicy chunk of pork I have had for a while. Glad I still have some good teeth and the bone didn't go to waste.

I am fat and happy now. And there is about 60% of the chop left for tomorrow. Yum yum.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat

Very simple, basic meal.










Rigatoni with a mushroom cream sauce. Just look at the way the sauce clings to the ridges in the pasta, as the gods of cooking intended.

mjb.


----------



## Transglutaminase

Gyoza (Kenji's), Kimchi, Haemul Pajeon (pronounced with a POW commander voice), and dip.


----------



## butzy

That just sounds so good @teamfat !
There is something very comforting about sauerkraut.
Gotta start making some again!


----------



## french fries

Cassoulet. Warms the heart in this cold, cold season. With Tarbais beans, homemade duck confit, Toulouse sausages, pork skin and thinly sliced pork belly.


----------



## Transglutaminase

SV duck leg confit, avec petit pois (sans lardons) & duck fat roasted roots


----------



## jafunk aka jpharesfunk

siduri said:


> Last night i got home really late, after 9. We were starving. I put water on to boil. Heated butter and oil in a frying pan, whizzed a couple of shallots and a couple of garlic cloves in the chopper attachment of the immersion blender. Dumped that in, along with a couple of pinches flaked hot red pepper, and sauteed over low heat. Meanwhile when water was boiling I tossed the spaghetti in the water with handful of salt. added a couple of handfuls of shelled deveined shrimp from the freezer to the frying pan and let them sautee as they defrosted (my usual technique is more careful than this). Threw in a couple of glugs from the bottle of dry white vermouth, let it get syrupy, added frozen peas and shut the gas while they defrosted and the pasta finished cooking. Drained the pasta, dumped the shrimp stuff into the pasta and mixed - we were at the table in 15 minutes.
> 
> NOT BAD!


Inspiring, thanks. j


----------



## Transglutaminase

Saw this on a TV cooking show..a clone?
Eggs benny on latkes..
Avec hollandaise (packaged, my bad) & homemade smoked Canadian/back bacon.
Actually tastes lighter than English muffins (probably more grease though).


----------



## morning glory

Clams with sultanas, pine nuts and chilli. Don't know if it sounds unusual to use dried fruit and shellfish together but I've used prawns with raisins in the past and it was good. These are Palourde clams from Dorset, UK.

There is slivered garlic (lots) and Amontillado sherry in this too.


----------



## butzy

I need to start posting again...
But most of my dishes have been for the challenges or just be very simple.
Somehow it's a bit challenging to cook full meals at temperatures of 42-43 oC!
(around 110 F)
I have managed to get my beer brewing exercise going again though


----------



## mike9

butzy said:


> Somehow it's a bit challenging to cook full meals at temperatures of 42-43 oC! (around 110 F)


It half that here in upstate NY today - I'm not sure if it was a record I'll have to stay awake for the news at 10. And speaking of beer we're canning a batch of "Northern Comfort" a chocolate/coffee stout tomorrow. It's like a real desert beer and very tasty float with a scoop of ice cream. :emoji_beers:

Oh and I made Carbonara tonight as my wife is tired of leftovers. I'm taking a few meatloaf sammy's with me tomorrow - beef, pork, veal and venison and boy is it good.


----------



## Karereis

mrmexico25 said:


> Unfortunately, I was lazy and made my fiance make dinner, so hamburger helper it was!
> 
> Actually, it wasn't that bad. It filled me up either way :\


The last meal I had before my tastebuds went out was rather simple... It was Okayu. For those who don't know, it's a Japanese rice porridge like Congee. Mine had a base of Konbudashi and was lightly seasoned with garlic, soy sauce, and ginger. To top it off, there was also a little scrambled egg


----------



## singularity6

Apparently, I need bigger plates.

Strip steak - cooked in a cast iron, classic basting with butter, garlic and herbs
Oven roasted brussel sprouts - with olive oil, salt, balsamic glaze and fresh parmesean
Oven roasted potato wedges - seasoned with salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and fresh thyme


----------



## chefross

I had a taste for Lebanese Kibbeh. I found a lamb leg portion in the freezer, so I made that and Pita bread. I made Fattoush Salad to go with it.


----------



## mike9

I made a fairly simple meal with leftovers. I had some leftover bone in NY Strip from the other night so I cut it off the bone, did a mirepoix with shallot, celery, carrot and garlic. I sauteed that in evoo then added the bone, and seared then 4oz of red wine and when cooked off added a can of beef broth, some parsley and thyme and let that simmer till reduced by 1/3. Meanwhile I prepped some instant mashed potatoes, and opened a can of whole kernel corn. When the sauce was ready I added a corn starch slurry and let it thicken, added the sliced steak to heat through and made the mash. When everything was hot we ate. To tell the truth it was a delicious use of leftovers.


----------



## foodbymay

Yesterday we ate schnitzel with pasta in a nearby restaurant.


----------



## mike9

I shopped at Aldi today and picked up a piece of salmon for dinner. I love their salmon it's vac'd fresh and never frozen (so no good for sushi). The meat is firmer than frozen from the store. I skinned it and into a hot iron skillet with bacon drippin's and it was delicious. Had some leftover jasmine rice I added to sauteed onion, shallot and pepper to and some leftover corn that filled out the plate. I should have taken a picture the sear was perfect.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

A repeat, Shoyu Chicken (b/s thighs), leftover store bought Vegetable Maki Sushi, my quick Cucumber Kimchi and steamed White Rice, ONO (that's Hawaiian for delicious)


----------



## Transglutaminase

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> A repeat, Shoyu Chicken (b/s thighs), leftover store bought Vegetable Maki Sushi, my quick Cucumber Kimchi and steamed White Rice, ONO (that's Hawaiian for delicious)


What, no fried spam or mac/potato salad? ;-)
I miss Aloha brand Shoyu & fresh poke/pink ogo from the markets..
And the poi - 2 day old- in the bag. Can't make it the same here..sigh!
Will be back someday!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Transglutaminase said:


> What, no fried spam or mac/potato salad? ;-)
> I miss Aloha brand Shoyu & fresh poke/pink ogo from the markets..
> And the poi - 2 day old- in the bag. Can't make it the same here..sigh!
> Will be back someday!


Spam I save for other "plate lunch style" meals 
I reserve my Copycat Zippy's Mac Salad for plates with some kind of fried Chicken, 
like Kara`age :emoji_yum:








or Chili Frank Plate








I ONLY use Aloha brand Shoyu! 
And I miss ALL of the food from back home, which is why I've taught myself to make alot of it.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@Transglutaminase and speaking of Spam ...










Have you tried Spam Katsu yet?
HO MAN!!! That's ONO!










Since I had a pan of hot oil, I figured I'd make Chicken Katsu as well and had some Fried Saimin leftover to round out the plate ...


----------



## mike9

So for our Family Christmas Eve party I made venison stew this year. I had just came home from a few days in hospital yesterday and was very tired, but about 9 in the evening I told my wife "I'm going to cut the meat and prep my first veg". I trimmed and cut @ 5lbs of venison muscle then made my initial mirepoix with very big chunks of skewered half onion, shallot skewered with toothpicks, then large chunks of carrot, celery and whole garlic just slit on one side. Those rested overnight in the icebox. This morning I put that together by frying off bacon in two different pans - my big Dutch oven and my big frypan. I seared the meat in the dutch in batches adding a little salt and pepper in each batch then removed to rest. I put color on the big veg in the other pan. Next I added half a can of tomato paste and cooked that then added my venison and two serving spoons of flour and added enough oil to make the roux. Meanwhile the wine was simmering off the alcohol and when the roux was ready I added a quart of beef stock and the wine then the veg along with three fresh bay leaves and thyme. Once I had a thickened sauce going I salted and peppered to taste and let her bubble for a long time - a very slow braise.










That's the only picture I got because I has to go shopping for tomorrow, stop for mine and swing by the brewery where I work to see every one - and boy were they happy to see me. Good friends are the next best thing to family. Anyway I digress - I pulled the big veg, and sauteed my fresh much smaller mirepoix in the same "other frypan just to soften then added that to the stew and added a small can of beef broth and let simmer till reduced some then added a big knob of compound butter and seasoned for taste. Oh two last additions were Worcestershire sauce and a few dashed of Cholula Garlic sauce. Everyone who had some loved it and it will taste even better tomorrow.

Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy Holidays to all our family here are CHEFTALK.


----------



## cheflayne

Pomegranate glazed Cornish Game Hen with a stuffing of Pugliese Bread. toasted Sunflower Seeds, Bacon,and Deglet Noor Dates seasoned with fresh Thyme, Sage, and Rosemary; sauce made with pan drippings and Glace de Viande

Fossolia (Ethiopian Style Green Beans); Green Beans sauteed and tossed with a charred Tomato puree, Sweet Onion, Ginger, Garlic and seasoned with Makulaya Alicha

Cole Slaw with a Thai Coconut Curry Dressing


----------



## Transglutaminase

Pizzas...too many
I typically use the "least common denominator" leftovers for dins..was ham w/pineapple this week..and carried away ..


----------



## mike9

Last night it was sausage and anchovies with inion, garlic and braccoli rabe with "Creste di Gallo" pasta. It was very good and satisfying and a change from red sauce.









Tonight was sauteed cabbage with bacon, smoked sausage, apples and golden raisins. Again perfect meal for a damp day. Pretty simple too - served with some torn country bread sauteed in evoo and shaved Parmigiano Reggiano.
[imghttps://lh3.googleusercontent.com/pw/AM-JKLWn8dnIQD8DRelJ15BK1rwhTd8RvjL1WAx6Xnm1AmePtiJuij8st8VECW757PDwchalwQTVl1F8YpSbgjfbkupAiOV4moq_gpHBwUn_O1qCAoTTUa3-HRTwiZYuL29btGZ7WZX0Q41phDMb94ClNxu6=w1350-h1012-no?authuser=0[/img]


----------



## teamfat

New Years Day. Gotta eat some black eye peas and greens. A little jalapeno cheddar cornbread on the side is nice. And lots of pork involved, also a lucky thing to eat on New Years. Neck bones were used to make the stock. Trinity was sweated in lard. Home made tasso went in early, store bought andouille added when the greens went in.










It was very tasty! And here's hoping the New Year brings you health, happiness and abundance.

mjb.


----------



## cheflayne

On the same page as mjb and good luck dishes for New Years. Made gumbo z'herbes with collard greens, mustard greens, spinach, and arugula. Pork jowls and black eyed peas for more luck. Also included butternut squash and bacon. Served with polenta and over easy eggs.










Got the New Year off to a good, delicious, and lucky start. Here's hoping the same for everybody and may it continue throughout the year! :~)


----------



## mike9

A real labor of love today - Chicken and Dumplings and a pot of Greens - Collard and Mustard.


----------



## cheflayne

I started off with an Indonesian rendang as my inspiration. But I played pretty loose by adding sweet potato, parsnip, and collard greens to it at the end, which are not usually found in a normal fairly dry rendang dish.

I made a rempah of shallot, garlic, ginger, galangal, lemongrass, and chilies; and then used some to marinate my pork for a few hours.

Because I would be adding the sweet potato and parsnip at the very end, I cooked them al dente in the stock I would be using later on.

After marinating the pork, I sauteed the rempah along with whole cinnamon, whole cloves, whole star anise, and whole green cardamom pods. When it darkened and got aromatic I added the marinated pork and a crushed lemongrass stalk and sauteed for a few before adding coconut milk, tamarind pulp, and stock. Then left it to simmer.

Towards the end, I added ****** lime leaves, palm sugar, and kerisik (toasted fresh coconut for flavor, body, and final thickening). With about 10 minutes to go, I added the collards. Then at the 5 minute mark, in went the sweet potatoes and parsnips. Tight lid, turn heat off and let sit for 5 minutes before serving.


----------



## mike9

I ordered some verietal heritage grits from Anson Mills in S.C. and they arrived three days late due to the weather, but they arrived nonetheless. So today I made a Southern classic - Shrimp and Grits. I started with some very smokey bacon ends then added my Trinity to the fat. As the grits were cooking slowly with a bay leaf I peeled the shrimp and put the shells in some chicken stock to make a fumet. I dusted the shrimp in seasoned flour then just before the grits were done put them in the skillet, then turned and added my stock to thicken. Seasoned with a dash of salt and pepper, parsley and thyme and it was very delicious.


----------



## teamfat

Out here in Utah, they don't know grits. I also import mine from the Carolinas. Current favorite is Yeltin's stone ground white grits.

Lakeside Mills

Gee, I've got a bag of frozen shrimp on hand, as I recall ....

mjb.


----------



## mike9

I forgot to mention that I measured my grits and water then soaked them overnight. It made for a creamier texture and the chaff floats to the surface so you can strain them off before cooking.


----------



## teamfat

Had some ground beef I needed to cook up. And some onion.










So went for a classic favorite of mine, Oklahoma onion burger, make it a double this time.










Got the grill pan nice and hot, put the beef on, salted ans smashed, topped with onion.










Flipped the burgers, added the cheese, got the bun steaming.










Maybe the finished product would not get the George Motz seal of approval, but he's not eating this, I am! And boy, it was tasty!! So simple, and so satisfying.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

The classic Oklahoma Onion Burger is my hands down favorite burger - just American and dill pickle slices - no other condiment needed.


----------



## cookbot

mike9 said:


> The classic Oklahoma Onion Burger is my hands down favorite burger - just American and dill pickle slices - no other condiment needed.


I think I might want a slice of raw onion to go along with the grilled onions....


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North

Kgirl, I didn't know you were on this sight. A 2nd familiar face. I made French-Canadian (Quebec) Tourtiere. It came out very good. Everyone enjoyed it. Now Kgirl, I'm expecting a great frozen desert from you for the January challenge. Just saying.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Transglutaminase

Did "Shun Lee Palace" lemon chicken (the real recipe- not the "cookbook version")
Vietnamese broken rice and pea pods avec water chestnuts.
After one too many..forgot to do the iceberg lettuce "bedding" under the chicken..Duh! 
..oh well..GF hates the lettuce anyway.


----------



## mike9

It's been bitter cold here the past couple of days so I made one of the most perfect comfort foods - Chicken Gumbo with Carolina Gold Brown Rice and Home Made Biscuits. A 16oz. one beer roux using bacon drippings for fat, leek, celery, green bell pepper, garlic, andouille sausage, chicken stock, salt, pepper, Worcestershire sauce and finished up with okra. I cut a whole chicken into ten pieces and set the breasts aside for another meal. I browned the seasoned pieces in bacon drippings for color then added to the Gumbo. The rice is absolutely delicious - it's a heritage rice from Anson Mills SC. The biscuits are actually the best I've ever made. White Lilly self rising flour, frozen butter and butter milk. My wife was one happy customer!!!


----------



## uiocatta

So it might not be as fancy but I am visiting my parents right now and yesterday night we had perfect grilled chicken exactly how I used to love it when I was a kid.
Unfortunatelly I didn't take a picture, but It was the whole deal:
Grilled chicken, sausages, onions, jalapeno peppers filled with asadero cheese and pico de gallo.
Perfect Norteno food, mmmmhmmm...


----------



## mike9

Half a can of chicken noodle soup, four saltines, a glass of wine and for desert a cocoa dusted Belgian truffle. It was a very long day today and very physical. My work partner is out with a broken hip probably for another 7 weeks so I'm picking up a share of his duties on top of mine. I hurt, therefore I am . . .


----------



## cookbot

mike9 said:


> The rice is absolutely delicious - it's a heritage rice from Anson Mills SC.


The best rice in the USA.



mike9 said:


> The biscuits are actually the best I've ever made. White Lilly self rising flour, frozen butter and butter milk.


And the best biscuit recipe in the USA. That's my go-to. Last week I added pecorino cheese and black pepper and turned them into Cacio e Pepe biscuits.



mike9 said:


> Half a can of chicken noodle soup, four saltines, a glass of wine and for desert a cocoa dusted Belgian truffle.


Your dinner yesterday beats mine hands down: popcorn.

Actually popcorn winds up being dinner pretty often when I'm exhausted.


----------



## teamfat

I first heard of Carolina Gold rice when I was looking into Gullah Geechee cooking. Getting low on grits, maybe I'll have to import some grits, some rice and White lily flour soon. Not things you find on the shelf here in Salt Lake.

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Not cheap, but worth every penny IMO. I used to get my grits from Boone's Mills N.C., but thought I'd try the heritage ones and there is a difference believe you me.


----------



## fatcook

teamfat said:


> I first heard of Carolina Gold rice when I was looking into Gullah Geechee cooking. Getting low on grits, maybe I'll have to import some grits, some rice and White lily flour soon. Not things you find on the shelf here in Salt Lake.
> 
> mjb.


I can help with the grits and rice. One of the farmers at our market is involved with Anson Mills and carries their grains. I'd be happy to send you a list of what she has.


----------



## Transglutaminase

Chicken saltimbocca, dunderi w/lemon butter & beans.
prolly' too much....waddle..waddle..


----------



## butzy

Beef neck
Just normal cuts
Marinated and cooked on the weber smokey mountain 14".
They came out beautiful. I actually way prefer them over a steak 
No waterpan, just let the thing go.
Marinade of kecap, fish sauce, oyster sauce, homemade sambal (but no way I remember the ingredients) shrimp paste. Sounds like a lot, but it does not overpower the beef at all
Lump charcoal with a liittle piece of mopani


----------



## mike9

While it might not look like much it was really, really good. Chicken and duck livers and chicken hearts sauteed with shallot, mushrooms, a little bacon and finished with a red wine reduction.


----------



## cheflayne

A friend foraged some porcini mushrooms and gave me a jar of dried porcini powder. That became the starting point and inspiration for tonight's dinner.

Chicken thighs. Skinned the thighs, sprinkled and rubbed the skin with porcini powder. Put skins in pan to render schmaltz and use the resulting skin cracklings in finished dish. Split schmaltz into two portions. Used bones from thighs to make stock. Cut thigh meat into bite sized pieces, rubbed with porcini powder and put into fridge to allow flavor to seep into meat.

First portion was used for breadcrumbs. Fresh French bread cut into small cubes and drizzled with combination of schmaltz, roasted garlic puree, artigiano aged balsamic vinegar and cipolline onion cheese, and porcini powder. Massaged to incorporate seasoning like making a stuffing. Dried in oven until I could crumb better than put back into oven to dry further and become golden brown.

Used second portion of schmaltz to sauté thigh meat. Removed meat and added diced porcini powder seasoned sweet onion to pan and sauteed golden brown. Added roasted garlic puree. Deglazed with with stock from bones, added small amount of San Marzano tomato and some tomato water/stock that I had on hand and let simmer. Blended, returned to simmer. Added diced schmaltz sauteed parsnips, when tender added diced schmaltz sauteed zucchini, when tender added black-eyed peas, and thigh meat. Turned heat off and let sit to marry and mingle. Turned heat back on. Added hot rotini freshly drained from cooking. Stirred and plated. Sprinkled generously with breadcrumbs, artigiano cheese, and finely chopped golden beet greens. Used crackling on top for garnish with additional on side.


----------



## Transglutaminase

Kung Hei Fat Choy!

Well, it's on the dishes anyway..
Shrimp & cheese grits, pulled pork, corn bread, collards & slaw.

Actually have (illegal?) fat choy in the freezer..looks like , er,.shaven..err..


----------



## butzy

Chickpea curry


----------



## Transglutaminase

Iranian tonight!
Chelo/tahdig w/ Iranian smoked basmati & saffron, maast o moosir (yogurt w/shallots),
local sangak bread, grilled koobideh (spiced burger skewers), salad e-shirazi w/ fresh baby mint, & grilled tomato..(and a bit of harissa on the side).


----------



## uiocatta

Tonight I'm trying Mexican Buñuelos, this would be my 2nd attempt since last time I didn't have enough vegetable oil and I mixed it with coconut oil  I mean it wasn't bad but it gave it a different flavor that it was supposed to get. So yeah, hopefully I'll be eating buñuelos with good flavor


----------



## uiocatta

Transglutaminase said:


> Iranian tonight!
> Chelo/tahdig w/ Iranian smoked basmati & saffron, maast o moosir (yogurt w/shallots),
> local sangak bread, grilled koobideh (spiced burger skewers), salad e-shirazi w/ fresh baby mint, & grilled tomato..(and a bit of harissa on the side).
> View attachment 71506


Thanks for sharing! A few questions:

Is that sour cream in the white cup? 
What's that yellow thing on the rice? Melted cheese?


----------



## Transglutaminase

uiocatta said:


> Thanks for sharing! A few questions:
> 
> Is that sour cream in the white cup?
> What's that yellow thing on the rice? Melted cheese?


White stuff: "maast o moosir"..it's yogurt , salted with finely chopped shallots
Yellow stuff: "tahdig"..semi burned crispy rice, butter, yogurt and saffron..and more rice is cooked over top.. a very long process.. ~1 1/2 hrs to make it. 
I also used 1/2 C of smoked Persian/Iranian rice with the regular basmati, ..gives it a really nice flavour.


----------



## mike9

So I made a pork roast last Sunday and a few days ago I made Cuban sandwiches from same. Roast pork, ham, swiss cheese, sliced dill pickle and mustard. If you want a Tampa style Cuban you can add mayo, but not my thing. YMMV.


----------



## mike9

I was looking for something easy last night so I went through the pantry. I found everything for Pasta a la Puttanesca so . . .


----------



## summer57

Mapo Tofu with pork. This is so good!


----------



## 86general

Tonight was “use things before the start to spoil” night. 

Brussels sprouts …. Shredded, sautéed with onion and bacon, finished sparingly with a sauce/glaze of butter, maple syrup, and a little vinegar. 

Leftover bucatini with oil and garlic, rejuvenated with some tomato and kielbasa

Dessert was some Trader Joe’s Belgian dark chocolate and tea.


----------



## mike9

Cold here today - thawed out some boneless chicken thighs and andouille for gumbo - Discovered I'm out of chicken stock so used vegetable with a couple of added chicken bullion cubes. Turned out great I started with a 1 (16oz) beer roux and went from there. The andouille is from D'Artagnan and it's quite good. I stock up when it's reduced (approaching the sell by date).


----------



## mike9

It was a raw day today and perfect for a Spanish inspired seafood stew. It's a very simple and rustic dish to make. Onion, garlic, tomato paste, tomatoes, white wine (cook the alcohol off), bay leaves, thyme, salt and pepper. For the protein I used squid, shrimp and muscles. Swerved with a crusty Ciabatta bread it was delicious - can't wait for the leftovers!!










Something magical happens to squid when it is slow simmered for an hour. The texture and flavor changes in all the right directions. Try it - you'll like it . . .


----------



## butzy

Chicken


----------



## cookbot

Transglutaminase said:


> I also used 1/2 C of smoked Persian/Iranian rice with the regular basmati, ..gives it a really nice flavour.


Where do you find smoked Persian rice (which I assume is basmati)? Sounds delicious, and I've never seen it.


----------



## Transglutaminase

Hotpot last night..
Making Buddha's delight.. with the "too many leftover ingredients" tonight.
*cookbot:* it is smoked basmati, quite strong on it's own - so I mix it down, got at "Persia foods" on Commercial Dr. in Vancouver.


----------



## cookbot

cheflayne said:


> Chicken thighs. Skinned the thighs, sprinkled and rubbed the skin with porcini powder. Put skins in pan to render schmaltz and use the resulting skin cracklings in finished dish.


First time I ever heard of using mushroom powder as a rub. Happen to have some on hand so I can't wait to try it!



Transglutaminase said:


> Kung Hei Fat Choy!
> Well, it's on the dishes anyway..
> Shrimp & cheese grits, pulled pork, corn bread, collards & slaw.


I think that would be Kung Hei Fat Choy *y'all*.


----------



## Transglutaminase

GF brought home a 14lb brisket last week.
Hacked it into 5 pieces, brined 10 days & SV 10 hours (two batches).
Made knishes to go with the sourdough rye Reubens .


----------



## mike9

Well - no picture, but I did a sirloin tip roast today. Pierced and filled slits with slivers of garlic then salt and pepper. Seared in drippings then into a baking dish filled with onion, celery, carrot and garlic tossed in evoo. 425 for 15 min. then 325 for 50 - perfect medium rare. Nuked a russet then sliced in half, seasoned and flesh sides down in a pan with butter and a pot to hold it down. I made a jus from pan drippings, beef broth, vegetable paste, garlic, butter and red wine. Seasoned that with some rosemary and sage. Damned fine meal if'n I do say so myself. Oh yeah - I see some sammy's in my future.


----------



## Transglutaminase

German soft pretzels (real lye dip). {Spruce Eats recipe}
Second attempt at making them..not beautiful, but tasty!
With cooked (w/onion/caraway seed) 'kraut & steamed & grilled bratwurst.
..oh, and beer! ;-)


----------



## cookbot

Transglutaminase said:


> German soft pretzels (real lye dip). {Spruce Eats recipe}
> Second attempt at making them..not beautiful, but tasty!


Disagree! I think they're quite handsome, with their pudgy middles.


----------



## mike9

Tonight was Poor Man's (tired man's) Vongole. EVOO, anchovy fillets, garlic (lots), pepperoncino, white wine, the juice from a can of whole baby clams, a pat of butter. When the pasta was al-dente I added baby clams, the pasta and pasta water - finished with a handful of parsley and black pepper. For a non-traditional Vongole it was very tasty.


----------



## pagedeveloper

So got home from work the other day. I was just beat, I am current doing 6 days a week. Been a long time since I have done that. So I told my daughter to make dinner for me. She asked what I wanted and I said I was open. I know she is a good cook, not a lot of experience but put out some good dishes when really tries. So she made me a veggie dish. It was great. It had corn, a little chicken, some mango, and one other veggie that I can not remember. Here is a pickture of it..


----------



## butzy

Looks tasty!
I had forgotten about this thread. Good to see it going again!


----------



## mike9

It's a porky week - trimmed another two chops, pounded them out (twice) then slathered with seasoned home made mayo and coated with seasoned panko. I made a quick sauce then some pasta and put it all together with a grating of pecorino and a sprinkling of parsley. These chops are some of the best I've bought in a long time. Very tasty, moist and tender.


----------



## pagedeveloper

For dinner tonight, made Tortita soup. It was fairly simple, and it was good...


----------



## butzy

Chicken


----------



## loomchick

I've been single for the past six weeks while my husband is off fishing. I've got a couple of weeks to go. My husband is a meat and potatoes kind of guy. When I'm on my own I cook differently and have regular culinary adventures. Tonight I cooked up a batch of Thai larb. Ground chicken combined with some of my favorite flavors, including red onion, scallions, lime juice, lemongrass, ginger, mint, cilantro, mint . . . with some crushed red peppers and fish sauce. I scooped some into lettuce leaves and wrapped them up like a burrito.

When left on my own, I will sometimes make a batch of larb since I enjoy it hot and cold.


----------



## butzy

Can I come for dinner?
I love larb (and most food Thai).
Haven't made it for a while. 
And Thai salads...
Got pork chop ready for bbq today.
Fairly plain, but with spicy Indonesian satay sauce.
Left overs (if any) are for stir fry, or salad


----------



## loomchick

butzy said:


> Can I come for dinner?
> I love larb (and most food Thai).
> Haven't made it for a while.
> And Thai salads...
> Got pork chop ready for bbq today.
> Fairly plain, but with spicy Indonesian satay sauce.
> Left overs (if any) are for stir fry, or salad


I would love to have you over, butzy. It's always fun to cross paths with someone who shares a palate for larb. Too few people know about it.


----------



## mike9

Long day at the brewery yesterday so one of the specials was "soft shell crab hoagy" I had one Monday, but the pickled veg almost overwhelmed the crab. Yesterday was damp and cold so I put a plan together. I ordered it separate meaning the crab, roll, and the rest were individually packed for me. (shift meal) I quick thawed 10 medium shrimp, made a simple pasta sauce - pan of bacon fond, garlic evoo, tomato paste, red wine, peperoncino, imported plumb tomatoes, parsley and some fresh basil. I made garlic bread out of the hoagy roll and just before the pasta was al dente I added the shrimp and cut up crab - oh my what a great idea that was!!


----------



## kihlman

Pizza with sage and black forest ham 😋


----------



## kihlman

mike9 said:


> Long day at the brewery yesterday so one of the specials was "soft shell crab hoagy" I had one Monday, but the pickled veg almost overwhelmed the crab. Yesterday was damp and cold so I put a plan together. I ordered it separate meaning the crab, roll, and the rest were individually packed for me. (shift meal) I quick thawed 10 medium shrimp, made a simple pasta sauce - pan of bacon fond, garlic evoo, tomato paste, red wine, peperoncino, imported plumb tomatoes, parsley and some fresh basil. I made garlic bread out of the hoagy roll and just before the pasta was al dente I added the shrimp and cut up crab - oh my what a great idea that was!!


Looks delicious!


----------



## Transglutaminase

Well, not last night..a few nights ago..
Picked up a bunch of Hispanic ingredients (unavailable in kanada) on our 6,250km road trip to Utah (did 5 states & 2 provinces).
Molcajete mixto ( again);


----------



## pagedeveloper

Transglutaminase said:


> Well, not last night..a few nights ago..
> Picked up a bunch of Hispanic ingredients (unavailable in kanada) on our 6,250km road trip to Utah (did 5 states & 2 provinces).
> Molcajete mixto ( again);
> View attachment 72315


That looks amazing...


----------



## pagedeveloper

kihlman said:


> Pizza with sage and black forest ham 😋
> View attachment 72287
> 
> View attachment 72289


Pizza is also good, with sliced apple, pecans, onions, a little sausage, and feta.. Like what you did also.


----------



## mike9

bought a nice boneless sirloin steak this week (it's been a while) and seasoned, both sides then into a bag with a clove of smashed garlic and a hefty whack of thyme. 129F for 1hr then into a ripping hot cast iron pan.









steamed ears of corn and marinated some cherry tomatoes for a nice green salad. The steak was perfect, the corn and salad were very tasty.


----------



## mike9

Busy day yesterday . . . and hot!!! It was time to cut scapes so I braved the heat and harvested 165. At some point you go blind as in you can't see them anymore so I'll make another trip up there tomorrow. Made "garlic scape pesto" and one of those bowls yielded these two containers.



















I boiled some rotelli then rinsed it under cold water. I put a bowl over hot water and added my pesto. It was very tasty and the house smells delicious.


----------



## Transglutaminase

Limoncello everclear prep & therefore, HAD to make a lemon meringue pie.
Homemade orecchiette & rapini.


----------



## cheflayne

Kapuska










Kapuska is a Turkish stew with a lot of versions/variations. For this one, I used ground beef, green cabbage, onions, farro, and vegie stock flavored with biber salcasi, double concentrated tomato paste, cumin, smoked paprika, dried mint and lemon juice. Garnished with yogurt, mint, and smoked paprika.


----------



## butzy

Great looking dish. Love the name


----------



## cheflayne

butzy said:


> Great looking dish. Love the name


Thanks butzy. Stone cold easy dish to make and delicious. I would have liked to use ground lamb (too expensive or other version, I am too cheap) or cevapcici or similiar (too high in sodium content for wife) so I went with ground beef and it worked just fine.


----------



## cheflayne

South African Malay Curry










Protein was to be determined upon trip to grocery store. Pork shoulder country style ribs were on sale. Usually $5.78 a pound. I got them for $2.49 a pound. WOOT! Off to the races.

Curry spice mix was fresh turmeric, fresh ginger, garlic, coriander seeds, cumin seeds, cinnamon stick, and whole cloves, ground together in a mortar with a pestle. Some went on the sliced onions, the remainder on the cubed pork.
Sauteed onions golden brown and then added Anaheim chile and jalapeno. Sauteed a bit more, removed the vegies and in went the pork. When pork was seared and browned, returned the vegie mix, added a cubed eggplant, diced dried apricots (steeped in stock), double concentrated tomato paste, cider vinegar, and pork stock.

Brought to boil and then simmered for an hour. Turned heat off and let cool 5 minutes. Added apricot jam and Greek yogurt and incorporated well. Served with polenta.


----------



## butzy

Simple, but tasty, stir fry


----------



## harpua

Steak dinner for dads birthday. Made a special shrimp cocktail for the occasion. Ribeyes and chimichurri.


----------



## gwnorth668

Crab stuffed baked jumbo shrimp with raw sugar snap peas, and a ripe, cold black plumb for desert (midnight snack). Kraft brand ranch dressing was great with both the shrimp, and peas.

Seeeeya


----------



## teamfat

Had a good dinner tonight. Did an onion smashburger, with home made potato chips.










Those were the best chips I have ever made! Tried a cold start, no blanch technique this time. Sliced an unskinned russet on a mandolin, soaked in cold water with a splash of lime juice for about half an hour. Did a change of water, then 30 minutes later laid them out to dry. Once dry, about 20 minutes or so, put all the chips in a big pot with a few cups of cold oil. On the stove, medium heat, let them come up to temp.










Here they are at about the 20 minute mark. Bumped up the heat to 325F, let them get lightly browned and crispy. Put them on a paper towel lined rack, sprinkled with white cheddar popcorn salt, they were SO good!

mjb.


----------



## mike9

Love me an Onion Burger.

Hot this week so I've been doing simple meals unless I work then bring home a shift meal. Anyway pasta with shrimp. I infused a pan of evoo with garlic, basil and parsley then removed. Nest I added a pat of butter then the shrimp. When the pasta was ready I added it to the pan along with some starchy water and some pecorino and pepper. It was very good.


----------



## cheflayne

Chickpea Rotini topped with sauteed Cremini Mushrooms, Sweet White Corn, and Grape Tomatoes









For the sauce for the pasta, I made a stock from the corn cobbs and the leaves from brewed green tea, fresh turmeric, ginger, and various vegetable scraps and peelings. Strained and set aside. Caramelized a thinly sliced yellow onion and garlic until golden brown. Sprinkled with porcini powder given to me by a forager friend. Deglazed with the vegie stock and simmered for probably 15 minutes before adding cooked black-eyed peas. Continued simmering until everything was fall apart tender. Hit with a splash of tamari and balsamic. Simmered maybe 5 minutes and then blended until smooth.​


----------



## mike9

I didn't get a picture, but I shucked a dozed oysters and steamed two dozen clams in a nice broth. Made some garlic butter and schmeared slices of baguette then into the air fryer. What a nice summer meal especially after the clams in red sauce Friday night.


----------



## mike9

'Twas a grand day . . . for Salisbury steak with mushroom gravy and mash. picked up a top round London broil for $2.99/lb yesterday and wondered what to do with it . . . Well - this came to mind so I rolled with it. I cut it in half then pounded the snot out of the pieces with my jacquard mallet. I prepped my onion and mushrooms then got those going in bacon drippings and butter. Mean time I dredged the two steak pieces in seasoned flour and seared them in bacon drippings and evoo. The mash was instant - I mean seriously I can't make scratch mash for .50. Anyway when everyone was happy I married the whole lot on plates and Mmmmm . . . this brought back memories. We should have eaten them on TV tables - LOL.


----------



## butzy

Nice!
I had baby pizza


----------



## kuan

Shrimp Bisque.


----------



## mike9

Dude where did you get prawns that big?1?1?1?


----------



## mike9

I did a Thomas Keller style chicken in the air fryer and I have to admit it's a nice bit of kit.


----------



## butzy

Pat prik king, but I forgot to take pictures!
Such an easy and great meal


----------



## kuan

mike9 said:


> Dude where did you get prawns that big?1?1?1?


Asian market.


----------



## teamfat

mike9 said:


> Dude where did you get prawns that big?1?1?1?


I bought a pack of giant prawns at an Asian market near my house. They were frozen. Frozen, thawed, frozen, thawed, who knows how many times. Completely inedible, the meat was the consistency of glue. Waste of good money. There's another big market I want to try, hoping they have better prawns there.

mjb.


----------



## cheflayne

Southwestern Corn Tortilla Casserole










First into casserole pan was a layer of corn tortillas, which I topped with spice rubbed chicken thighs sauteed and finished in chicken stock until fork tender. Sprinkled in sauteed Mexican grey squash and yellow corn, roasted shishito peppers, and black beans. Sauced this mixture with peach salsa and then drizzled with a cheese (Jack, Asadero, Cheddar, and Queso Quesadilla) sauce. Repeated the layer and sauce process again. Topped off with final layer of corn tortillas, drizzled with peach salsa and cheese sauce. Then into oven to finish. Prepped some cherry tomatoes, avocado, and cilantro for garnish along with a dollop of Greek yogurt.​


----------



## EllenChef1

Tofu and beef ! this is great !


----------



## mike9

Pretty simple meal last night - Summer squash, tomatoes, corn, and peppers sauteed in drippings and butter and chicken thighs with crispy skin.


----------



## mike9

Long day today so we enjoyed a couple/few of these a rye IPA -











I need more iron so I stopped an picked up a nice sirloin and did the old fashioned way in a hot iron skillet. (didn't have time to souse vid it first) turned out pretty good just like Grandma used to make.






​The full Monte -​





​​


----------



## brianshaw

Too hot to cook so takeout from local Mexican restaurant. Chile Colorado burrito with beans and rice; chips and two salsas.


----------



## butzy

I made pissaliecaccio 
I used some dough that was left from making bread. Caramalised onions, anchovies (those cans are too small) and olives 
A cross between a pissalidiere and a foccacio


----------



## mike9

Sunday night I made Pepin style chicken thighs. Skin side down in a cold pan then set to medium low and let that skin render. Enjoyed them with sauteed mushrooms and fresh corn.










Canned beer yesterday so simple pancakes and bacon with some of my friends home made maple syrup - yummy.


----------



## EllenChef1

Aloha brand Shoyu (Soy Sauce) chicken,

steamed (sticky) white rice,

“quick” cucumber kim chee,

Kong Namul (Mung Bean Sprout Salad)

and mint chocolate chip ice cream for dessert. 

How’s that for a multi-cultural supper?


----------



## Transglutaminase

canner lobster sale..


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

EllenChef1 said:


> Aloha brand Shoyu (Soy Sauce) chicken,
> 
> steamed (sticky) white rice,
> 
> “quick” cucumber kim chee,
> 
> Kong Namul (Mung Bean Sprout Salad)
> 
> and mint chocolate chip ice cream for dessert.
> 
> How’s that for a multi-cultural supper?


That sounds like on of my posts here 😄 Are you from Hawaii as well?


----------



## mike9

I had some leftover pork chops from the other night and a little broccoli and I always have Jasmin rice on hand so . . . time to break out the wok!!


----------



## mike9

Breakfast for dinner - bacon, sausage, egg and grits. How it's served -









How it's eaten -


----------



## teamfat

What? Where's the hot sauce???

mjb.


----------



## mike9

teamfat said:


> What? Where's the hot sauce???mjb.


Don't need it - there's nothing as good as a fresh egg yolk and I'd hate to cover that up.


----------



## mike9

Fried slices of leftover sausage, corn bread and sourdough stuffing, sausage patty and a sunny side up egg. it was Yummy.


----------



## teamfat

Found a piece of cod from who knows when in the freezer. So I did a miso glazed broiled cod.










Needed more glaze, a bit more time under the broiler, but still tasty. The fish had marinated about 30 hours in the fridge, so it had picked up a lot of flavor, it just doesn't show on top. The bok choy with the garlic and chilies was quite tasty as well!

mjb.


----------



## t-bj

Spejlæg, smørdampet grønkål mmmmm


----------



## Daddy Dave




----------

